# *** 2021-22 THE Pennsylvania Thread ***



## nicko

I saw the trail cam pic perry24 posted of the buck with some decent antler growth so it seemed like a good time to start a new thread for 2021-22.

In a new segment this year, fullmoon will be hosting a weekly webinar where he talks tips, tricks, and even gives hints as to the general coordinates of his favorite honey holes. 😁


----------



## Gene94

I'm on board. 4 months until the opener. Can't wait! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## scotchindian

I'm in...is it October yet?


----------



## nicko

New DMA zone in PA due to CWD positive test.









Game Commission Details







www.media.pa.gov


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> In a new segment this year, fullmoon will be hosting a weekly webinar where he talks tips, tricks, and even gives hints as to the general coordinates of his favorite honey holes. 😁


I thought you were semi serious partway through that sentence but it was probably a good thing I wasn't having a sip of a cold beverage before I finished reading it!


----------



## IClark

You guys get more impatient every year! lol Go do some fishing!


----------



## 138104

Licenses go on sale June 14th. I really have no major changes for this season. I plan to move a stand and add another one, which will give me 4 total. It will be the 2nd season for my Reckoning.


----------



## rogersb

This year I'm going to be in the right tree looking the right way when that nice one comes by vs most years when I dont realize Mr. Big was just at 20 yards and now I'm watching him walk out of my life.


----------



## Mathias

Perry (is your name Dave?) I like the Subalpine on that BT.

I’ll be shooting my Mach 1 again, love this bow. Hoping the one I hit last year is still alive and will spend some additional time in Tennessee this fall trying to get on a big one.


----------



## full moon64

,Bowtech Solution SS is ready for big MT buck...My scouting is done. Just shooting and 3D fun all summer


----------



## davydtune

In 🙂 Just waiting for the new saddle to come monday and need to find my fids so I can splice this amsteel to make some step aiders. About time to bust a piece of this osage out and rough a bow out so it will dry faster 😊


----------



## John_pro

Will be keeping a better eye on this thread


----------



## perryhunter4

Earlier every year Nicko !! Let’s go 21-22”!

I reset, cleaned up, cut branches/trees, and reorganized my 3D targets today. Looks awesome and ready for this upcoming year! Set-up cell cams for first time, etc...
I have 3-4 stands I want to set-up and get in, but will figure that out over next few weeks/months.


----------



## perryhunter4

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7415206
> ,Bowtech Solution SS is ready for big MT buck...My scouting is done. Just shooting and 3D fun all summer


Is that one of your plots you carried several heavy bags of seed uphill (-‘and through the woods to grandmothers house we go) to your secret, Mtn palace?


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Perry (is your name Dave?) I like the Subalpine on that BT.
> 
> I’ll be shooting my Mach 1 again, love this bow. Hoping the one I hit last year is still alive and will spend some additional time in Tennessee this fall trying to get on a big one.
> View attachment 7415146


His name is Dave . I’ll let him comment the rest. He is a string-building guru! Some of the best (of not the best)... I have used. Servings were immaculate.


----------



## full moon64

perryhunter4 said:


> Is that one of our plots you carried several heavy bags of seed uphill (-‘and through the woods to grandmothers house we go) to your secret, Mtn palace?


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Perry (is your name Dave?) I like the Subalpine on that BT.
> 
> I’ll be shooting my Mach 1 again, love this bow. Hoping the one I hit last year is still alive and will spend some additional time in Tennessee this fall trying to get on a big one.
> View attachment 7415146


Yes, my name is Dave. Subalpine is my new favorite camo.

The Mach 1 must be the real deal if you are holding onto to it. I might look for a used when this winter to try out.


----------



## Aspade17

Managed to shoot TAC Thursday and Friday, and let me just say it was a blast!! Went up with one guy I knew and managed to meet tons of great people along the way. 

I shot the Sitka course on Thursday and got soaked in the process. Shots for that were out to 120 yards. Didn’t shoot the best but only ended up breaking one arrow
Friday I shot the Nock On course and got the privilege to fling an arrow with John Dudley himself so that was pretty neat. Shots for that course weren’t nearly as far but were much more technical and obstructed.
I will for sure be going next year and really hope to meet some of you guys there. 

A few pics. One being the fallow deer I dead centered at 77 yards. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I’m in for the year. Still at TAC and shooting Yeti today. I’m hoping to be much better than Friday. It wouldn’t take much. 

I was talking to one of the PSE reps and he thinks my EVL will be here a lot sooner than September. I’m also thinking of switching from Gold Tip o Victory when I set up my new bow. 

I don’t think manufacturers value these events enough. I’m considering products for my new setup I never would have been if I hadn’t seen them in person here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Any Trophy Ridge React Pro users out there? Likes? Dislikes? Reliability? I was looking at the react trio pro yesterday and really liking it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Aspade, looks like a blast! Have to try it next year.
MrO- hearing a lot of good things on the EVl’s, which model did you order? The evolve cams are awesome.
I switched to Black Eagle shafts, experimenting with 2 different weights of the same arrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Aspade, looks like a blast! Have to try it next year.
> MrO- hearing a lot of good things on the EVl’s, which model did you order? The evolve cams are awesome.
> I switched to Black Eagle shafts, experimenting with 2 different weights of the same arrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 34”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Saw my first fawn of the year yesterday. Looked like it was day or maybe two tops. Stumbling around, laying down, etc....still getting its legs.
They are cutting big field for hay as we speak so I hope they go unscathed. Each year it seems one gets it unfortunately.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> His name is Dave [emoji3]. I’ll let him comment the rest. He is a string-building guru! Some of the best (of not the best)... I have used. Servings were immaculate.


You are too kind!


----------



## vonfoust

Shot Sitka course at TAC yesterday. Lets just say it's not recommended to get a new string put on, get a 20 yard pin set without tuning, and shooting the Sitka course at TAC. I finished with my buddy's arrows after flinging mine in odd places.


----------



## ezshot81

vonfoust said:


> Shot Sitka course at TAC yesterday. Lets just say it's not recommended to get a new string put on, get a 20 yard pin set without tuning, and shooting the Sitka course at TAC. I finished with my buddy's arrows after flinging mine in odd places.


You hit that white rabbit? Shot the yeti and Sitka on Fri. Was a good time.


----------



## hampton5228

That white rabbit was probably the toughest shot. I managed to sneak one in, low but it was a hit.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

PA buck looking decent already!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7415206
> ,Bowtech Solution SS is ready for big MT buck...My scouting is done. Just shooting and 3D fun all summer


Also Girlfriend bought my arrows a late V-day gift


----------



## vonfoust

ezshot81 said:


> You hit that white rabbit? Shot the yeti and Sitka on Fri. Was a good time.


I did hit the rabbit (found out that once I got the 20 set the rest of my pins were fairly close so I was not too bad out to 60) and the rabbit was 40. By the time I got to the rabbit though, I was shooting my buddy's arrows

First 4 shots I lost 3 arrows. Then realized I grabbed my quiver in a rush and only brought 6 arrows. Still a fun day but every year I go and do this. I just don't shoot much in the spring. Never fails that I change something around right after the season thinking I'll get to it before TAC. Then put the bow somewhere and pick it up a couple days before hand.


----------



## Mr. October

ezshot81 said:


> You hit that white rabbit? Shot the yeti and Sitka on Fri. Was a good time.


We shot Leupold on Friday and Yeti on Sunday. Leupold did NOT go well. It turned out my 40, 50, and 60 yard pins were nowhere close. I spent a great deal of time practicing on Saturday, and the Yeti course on Sunday went much better. I also ditched my glasses and shot with blurry pins but clear targets on Sunday. I had about 3 shots I'd like to have over including the big buck at 45 yards to finish. I had a very disappointing 5 on that one. The hardest thing about Yeti was retrieving arrows. The shooting itself, IMO, was easier than Leupold. The targets on Leupold were virtually almost all like the bobcat (target 3) on Leupold. And there was nothing under 33 yards. There were a couple shots on Yeti that I kept thinking a big windmill was going to swing by and get in the way because they otherwise seemed too easy. Like I said, I'd like 3 shots over. Especially after getting an 8 on the 50 yard crow.

Opening shot of Yeti was at . . well . . the Yeti at 77 yards. And it was a SERIOUS climb up to the Yeti. Not as bad as the hanging fruit bat at 51 yards though. I don't have a picture of that one but it took us a while to even find the target from the cone.


----------



## nicko

Those courses sound like a lot of fun… But from the descriptions of these targets, I feel I would need to have to come with at least a dozen arrows.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> Any Trophy Ridge React Pro users out there? Likes? Dislikes? Reliability? I was looking at the react trio pro yesterday and really liking it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shoot a react one, the older model, and really like it. If i could make any change to it i would get the trio because having the two fixed pins at 20-30 makes life easy for hunting. as long as your bow shoots the minimum FPS you will be fine with any react sight you pick.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Those courses sound like a lot of fun… But from the descriptions of these targets, I feel I would need to have to come with at least a dozen arrows.


I can _gaurantee_ no matter how prepared you are you _will_ lose arrows. I lost or broke about 6. The worst place for losing arrows might be the practice range though. It is uphill with long grass and anything that doesn't hit the target gets buried. But it IS well worth it and really fun. I did not get much chance to shoot this year before the event but plan to rectify that next year.


----------



## 138104

TAC looks like a blast, but I would need to get in shape before tackling those courses. Maybe next year...


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> I shoot a react one, the older model, and really like it. If i could make any change to it i would get the trio because having the two fixed pins at 20-30 makes life easy for hunting. as long as your bow shoots the minimum FPS you will be fine with any react sight you pick.


As of this morning, this became a non-question. I REALLY like the Trio Pro. I'd have ordered one this morning . . . except they don't make it in left-handed.  The guys at the booth said they did. But there isn't a left-handed option on the website and I contacted them to ask and got an e-mail back stating there are no plans for a left-handed version.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> TAC looks like a blast, but I would need to get in shape before tackling those courses. Maybe next year...


Not nearly as bad as you would think. The course gets backed up quite a bit. Four miles walking but with the course backed up took us almost 6 hours.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> TAC looks like a blast, but I would need to get in shape before tackling those courses. Maybe next year...


Denton hill used to be fun for those of us not placing in 5K's.You rode the ski lift to the top and shot your way down hill.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Denton hill used to be fun for those of us not placing in 5K's.You rode the ski lift to the top and shot your way down hill.


That sounds perfect! Is Denton still open?


----------



## dougell

Not sure about this year.I do know that the Pa Bowhunter's festival in Forksville is scheduled to happen this year.Denton hill was always a good time.


----------



## nicko

We pass the Denton Hill ski area on our way up to Potter. I have never seen it open in the six years we’ve been heading up there although it does not look to be in disrepair at all.

Found this: Denton Hill State Park Master Plan


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shot there many times, less than 20mins from our place in Potter...the festival is a great weekend.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Denton hill used to be fun for those of us not placing in 5K's.You rode the ski lift to the top and shot your way down hill.


That's what happened on the Sitka course.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> That sounds perfect! Is Denton still open?


Both the traditional and the modern bow shoots have been moved to Ski Sawmill. The event organizers were waiting for clearance from the state on their Covid plan, which apparently took too long. The cut their losses and moved both events.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> We pass the Denton Hill ski area on our way up to Potter. I have never seen it open in the six years we’ve been heading up there although it does not look to be in disrepair at all.
> 
> Found this: Denton Hill State Park Master Plan


The infrastructure is junk. Everything needs to be replaced.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> The infrastructure is junk. Everything needs to be replaced.


like I was saying… Denton Hill is a dump.


----------



## rogersb

Freelands course is closed if anyone was going to go there. I went yesterday morning and dropped my $10 in the box only to see a sign that said course closed. I walked it and all the targets are gone. When I got back to the parking lot there was a guy going to shoot the bags and he said they've been having bear problems.


----------



## davydtune

So before the rain hit yesterday I finally got out and tried out the new CGM Diamondback saddle and the Tetherd One sticks I got a few weeks back. First off this Diamondback saddle is awesome  It fits very well, is so incredibility adjustable, comfy, and doesn't weigh squat and well at $170 😊 I didn't get to spend a lot of time in it before the rain chased me in but I like it.... a lot. Now the Tetherd One sticks I will just resound what has been said in all the reviews. They are light, I mean crazy azz super light 😁 They are super solid, they bite right into the tree.....which could be an issue on public land with thinner barked trees. I like the amsteel connection system as it's quick, easy, & secure. They stack together better than any other system I've used. They do have the black pins in them which are 3D printed and not all that tough but they all came with the new injected molded replacements  They are noisy, if you bang them together they ring right out. Obviously stealth strips will be a must and I'm going to cap the ends somehow. That open tube just amplifies the sound. Over all I like them a lot aside from the noise but I can fix that. Oh and did I say they are light, like super light


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> TAC looks like a blast, but I would need to get in shape before tackling those courses. Maybe next year...


Being in shape is always good obviously but the Leupold course was no different to walk than a local 3d. A bit of up and down but if you shoot 3D in PA . . about the same, just a tad longer. (4ish miles). Yeti was a tough walk if you go up to all the targets. Not everyone needs to climb up to them. The whole course is basically an out and back along a road and the targets extend up or down hill on either side. I can't speak for the other courses but it sounds like Sitka was mostly a downhill walk. We are planning on shooting all 5 courses next year.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Being in shape is always good obviously but the Leupold course was no different to walk than a local 3d. A bit of up and down but if you shoot 3D in PA . . about the same, just a tad longer. (4ish miles). Yeti was a tough walk if you go up to all the targets. Not everyone needs to climb up to them. The whole course is basically an out and back along a road and the targets extend up or down hill on either side. I can't speak for the other courses but it sounds like Sitka was mostly a downhill walk. We are planning on shooting all 5 courses next year.


We are planning on multiple days and paying the one time fee as well.


----------



## nicko

Went shooting this morning at the R&G club and it was miserable. The range is in the woods so flies and bugs were constantly buzzing my dome, landing on my head, my arms, my legs, etc. Annoying enough to make me pack it in early but came to the conclusion I probably need to bump my DL down on this R35 by 1/2". I can't maintain a consistent anchor and my accuracy with it is not consistent enough for my standard.

Better to figure it out now and iron out the wrinkles.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Went shooting this morning at the R&G club and it was miserable. The range is in the woods so flies and bugs were constantly buzzing my dome, landing on my head, my arms, my legs, etc. Annoying enough to make me pack it in early but came to the conclusion I probably need to bump my DL down on this R35 by 1/2". I can't maintain a consistent anchor and my* accuracy with it is not consistent enough for my standard.*
> 
> Better to figure it out now and iron out the wrinkles.


Easier to lower the standard


----------



## full moon64

Once I getting shooting my bow,,,I'm heading here


----------



## Aspade17

My group is looking at renting a cabin and shooting all the courses next year. I consider myself in pretty good physical shape and the nock on and Sitka courses were both pretty tiresome especially in the heat. 

I’d also recommend to really make sure your gear is shooting good because the shots go out to at least 120 yards, and that was only the nock on and Sitka. I know the prime is supposed to be farther.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Another Pa. deer hunting tradition on its way out if this bill becomes law


The bill seeks to use technology to update what has become a ritual for many hunters.




www.google.com


----------



## Mr. October

Aspade17 said:


> My group is looking at renting a cabin and shooting all the courses next year. I consider myself in pretty good physical shape and the nock on and Sitka courses were both pretty tiresome especially in the heat.
> 
> I’d also recommend to really make sure your gear is shooting good because the shots go out to at least 120 yards, and that was only the nock on and Sitka. I know the prime is supposed to be farther.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And for anyone intimidated by the distances or fearing their equipment is inadequate . . remember. It ISN'T a competition. You can move up to where you are comfortable.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Another Pa. deer hunting tradition on its way out if this bill becomes law
> 
> 
> The bill seeks to use technology to update what has become a ritual for many hunters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


In a day in age where you no longer have to show your license . .. it's about time!


----------



## Mathias

I have not read the new licensing and antlerless application process.
Can someone post a synopsis of requirements and how it works, thanks.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Being that I pretty much only hunt PA anymore and although I don’t post as much anymore I have chatted with a lot of you PA guys in the past.
On Saturday morning my 20 year old son Mitchell tragically lost his life in a house fire.He was at his girlfriends there were 6 people in the house,Him his girlfriend and her brother who has Down syndrome died.The fire investigator called yesterday to tell me that Mitch initially made it out.He re entered to try and save his girlfriend and brother,but was over come with smoke as he entered.my life has been forever changed and I want nothing more than to have my boy back,but now knowing he sacrificed his own life to try and save others makes the pain bearable.I am so proud you Big guy!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Being that I pretty much only hunt PA anymore and although I don’t post as much anymore I have chatted with a lot of you PA guys in the past.
> On Saturday morning my 20 year old son Mitchell tragically lost his life in a house fire.He was at his girlfriends there were 6 people in the house,Him his girlfriend and her brother who has Down syndrome died.The fire investigator called yesterday to tell me that Mitch initially made it out.He re entered to try and save his girlfriend and brother,but was over come with smoke as he entered.my life has been forever changed and I want nothing more than to have my boy back,but now knowing he sacrificed his own life to try and save others makes the pain bearable.I am so proud you Big guy!
> View attachment 7416768


I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## 138104

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers sent up for your family.


----------



## davydtune

So, so sorry  Don't even have words......... you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gene94

That is sad to hear. Prayers[emoji120]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Sorry for your tragic loss, palmated. You raised a true hero.


----------



## bucknut1

Sorry for your loss

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate

John 15:3 . Sending prayers your way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Speechless right now. I'm so sorry Darrin.


----------



## Mr. October

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Being that I pretty much only hunt PA anymore and although I don’t post as much anymore I have chatted with a lot of you PA guys in the past.
> On Saturday morning my 20 year old son Mitchell tragically lost his life in a house fire.He was at his girlfriends there were 6 people in the house,Him his girlfriend and her brother who has Down syndrome died.The fire investigator called yesterday to tell me that Mitch initially made it out.He re entered to try and save his girlfriend and brother,but was over come with smoke as he entered.my life has been forever changed and I want nothing more than to have my boy back,but now knowing he sacrificed his own life to try and save others makes the pain bearable.I am so proud you Big guy!
> View attachment 7416768


Wow. I can't even imagine what you are going through and am truly sorry for your loss. While I am not normally a prayerful person, I will send one out for you and your family. I've always thought that prayers from bowhunters carried a little extra weight. Again, I am really sorry to hear this.


----------



## vonfoust

I have no words. I cannot imagine the pain Darrin. I am so sorry to read this. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BGM51

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I can't even imagine Darrin...so sorry....my you be blessed with the strength and grace you will need to support those who will lean on you and the courage and fortitude to find support for yourself.


----------



## ezshot81

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for your family and friends.


----------



## dougell

Wow.No words.


----------



## rogersb

So sorry to hear that, but he was a true hero.


----------



## brushdog

Damn Darrin, that’s horrible man. I am so very sorry for your loss. Couldn’t even imagine the pain. 
He is a hero though for sure!! In weird way, you have to be proud!
Shoot me a pm anytime buddy!


----------



## Kelvinator89

nicko said:


> Another Pa. deer hunting tradition on its way out if this bill becomes law
> 
> 
> The bill seeks to use technology to update what has become a ritual for many hunters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Coming from NY and not emotionally attached to the pink envelopes, I'm more than ready to switch to a modern method of purchasing doe-tags!


----------



## Kelvinator89

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Being that I pretty much only hunt PA anymore and although I don’t post as much anymore I have chatted with a lot of you PA guys in the past.
> On Saturday morning my 20 year old son Mitchell tragically lost his life in a house fire.He was at his girlfriends there were 6 people in the house,Him his girlfriend and her brother who has Down syndrome died.The fire investigator called yesterday to tell me that Mitch initially made it out.He re entered to try and save his girlfriend and brother,but was over come with smoke as he entered.my life has been forever changed and I want nothing more than to have my boy back,but now knowing he sacrificed his own life to try and save others makes the pain bearable.I am so proud you Big guy!
> View attachment 7416768


So sorry to hear about this. Your son is a true hero. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## yetihunter1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Being that I pretty much only hunt PA anymore and although I don’t post as much anymore I have chatted with a lot of you PA guys in the past.
> On Saturday morning my 20 year old son Mitchell tragically lost his life in a house fire.He was at his girlfriends there were 6 people in the house,Him his girlfriend and her brother who has Down syndrome died.The fire investigator called yesterday to tell me that Mitch initially made it out.He re entered to try and save his girlfriend and brother,but was over come with smoke as he entered.my life has been forever changed and I want nothing more than to have my boy back,but now knowing he sacrificed his own life to try and save others makes the pain bearable.I am so proud you Big guy!
> View attachment 7416768


So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Mathias

Darrin, a tragedy beyond words. I can’t imagine. I feel so bad for you and your family. 
He certainly was a testament to his upbringing, he lost his life performing a heroic deed.


----------



## full moon64

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Being that I pretty much only hunt PA anymore and although I don’t post as much anymore I have chatted with a lot of you PA guys in the past.
> On Saturday morning my 20 year old son Mitchell tragically lost his life in a house fire.He was at his girlfriends there were 6 people in the house,Him his girlfriend and her brother who has Down syndrome died.The fire investigator called yesterday to tell me that Mitch initially made it out.He re entered to try and save his girlfriend and brother,but was over come with smoke as he entered.my life has been forever changed and I want nothing more than to have my boy back,but now knowing he sacrificed his own life to try and save others makes the pain bearable.I am so proud you Big guy!
> View attachment 7416768


Omg Im so sorry
HE IS A HERO...Brave praying for your family..It hurts me bad too hear this...


----------



## Billy H

Very Sorry Darren.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thoughts with you during this time…can’t imagine, no words can make it relatable…a reminder that life is precious….


----------



## vonfoust

This has absolutely become more than just a hunting thread at this point. I've been walking around still stunned and in shock. Having a son that is about to turn 20 this one really hit home. Darrin I'm still out of words but if there's anything I can do shoot me a PM.


----------



## Dloop1

Mr. October said:


> I’m in for the year. Still at TAC and shooting Yeti today. I’m hoping to be much better than Friday. It wouldn’t take much.
> 
> I was talking to one of the PSE reps and he thinks my EVL will be here a lot sooner than September. I’m also thinking of switching from Gold Tip o Victory when I set up my new bow.
> 
> I don’t think manufacturers value these events enough. I’m considering products for my new setup I never would have been if I hadn’t seen them in person here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you enjoy the yeti course? Dad and I shot leupold and there were some real tricky shots! Had a blast though


----------



## Dloop1

Gunna have to follow this thread!


----------



## Aspade17

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Being that I pretty much only hunt PA anymore and although I don’t post as much anymore I have chatted with a lot of you PA guys in the past.
> On Saturday morning my 20 year old son Mitchell tragically lost his life in a house fire.He was at his girlfriends there were 6 people in the house,Him his girlfriend and her brother who has Down syndrome died.The fire investigator called yesterday to tell me that Mitch initially made it out.He re entered to try and save his girlfriend and brother,but was over come with smoke as he entered.my life has been forever changed and I want nothing more than to have my boy back,but now knowing he sacrificed his own life to try and save others makes the pain bearable.I am so proud you Big guy!
> View attachment 7416768


That is absolutely terrible to hear. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. Just know your son performed the most selfless act a human can. 

Not sure where you’re located but if you or your family need ANYTHING, Feel free to message me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Dloop1 said:


> Did you enjoy the yeti course? Dad and I shot leupold and there were some real tricky shots! Had a blast though


We did. Walking to/from the targets was more difficult than the shooting. The Leupold course was trickier shots overall. Like the 60 yard turkey!


----------



## Dloop1

Mr. October said:


> We did. Walking to/from the targets was more difficult than the shooting. The Leupold course was trickier shots overall. Like the 60 yard turkey!



I’ve always hated that turkey target so now I gets in my head whenever I see it. I hit it at least lol


----------



## perryhunter4

vonfoust said:


> This has absolutely become more than just a hunting thread at this point. I've been walking around still stunned and in shock. Having a son that is about to turn 20 this one really hit home. Darrin I'm still out of words but if there's anything I can do shoot me a PM.


I echo this Darrin, even though my little girl is not quite close to 20 yet. I wish I knew what to say, that others haven’t and to make your ache and grieving subside. 
He went in a very honorable way! Prayers with you.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My deepest condolences and prayers for your family 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Deer are out tonight after the dreary day…


----------



## Mathias

2 came by for breakfast. Sow first then I assume a boar that was scent tracking her.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## nicko

Those of you with the cell cams, how are you liking them so far?

The pluses are obvious but any negatives?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Depends…

Stay away from spypoint micros…even when they do work the pics are very poor

I settled in the Reveals and actually prefer the gen1 cams to the newest “X”, but to be be fair…if I never experienced the ease of use and performance results of the gen1 cams I probably wouldn’t know any better.

The Reveal X is a great cam at the $120 price point. We get great signals and transmissions from Potter to home and no issue with cams stationed anywhere around here with regard to signal and transmissions. In Potter all of our cams are in steel security boxes with deck screws out of the face and we have not had a bear issue with any of them.

Can’t really say necessarily negatives, just some quirks that bother me, but maybe not others. There is a thread here in the stickies full of tips and has a Reveal tech rep who chimes in to support. When I have had to contact customer service everything was handled beyond my expectations.

With the latest purchase this week our group has 34 reveals now. Lots of creative ways to share the account and expenses, you can find what works best for you and tour group. 

Plans run from $5-$13 a month per cam…the spypoint plans are certainly much more wallet friendly, but you really are paying for a service and quality that is far inferior.

The Moultrir Delta has hit the market at under $100. I suspect we’ll start hearing more about these very soon. Not sure I’m interested in looking at something new again, especially because our crew has rather enthusiastically embraced the Reveals.

I can tell you…they are a game changer. I have two that have been out since the last week of November…still capturing and sending pics daily and battery power still over 90%. You don’t have to visit your site to check the card, wonder if batts are dead, etc…


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


>


Coyote...Shoot"m


----------



## BGM51

Loving the vedios I get with the Reveal cameras.

Wouldn't be potter county without some bears.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Can’t wIt until October! I picked up a No Cam HTR, and I am in the process of setting it up. I’m enjoying the process of prepping for archery season!! I just picked up a QAD sight, new quiver, new stabilizer bar, and ordered a new HHA Tetra Tournament single pin sight. Can’t wait until it arrives!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Hung two more taticams today, got a buck picture within hours of getting them out. We are up to 14 taticams in the family running on 3 properties. No issues to report and they work so well for us not being local to any of our hunting access. 

Turkeys are still strutting too! Yes I'm more excited to see this than velvet bucks but it's getting close to me being more interested in the 4 legged critters























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Cool pics!


----------



## Mathias

I have 2 on order (paid) with no results. They keep telling me they’re waiting on shipments. Where are you guys finding the Tactacam’s?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Now that’s a pumpkinhead if I’ve ever seen one….tell me that isn’t your deck rails in the blur


----------



## Mathias

Joe I was leaning over taking pics of him/her thru the balusters, when it started towards the house and rear stairs. I turned around to go inside and came face to face with another that had come up the stairs unheard behind me. We were about 5‘ apart when we noticed one another. it spun and was down to the landing then down to the ground before I opened the door. Never been that close before. Amazing animals, fast as heck and unbelievably athletic.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Holy crap!!!! That’s crazy! I have had some close encounters, but always on their turf.


----------



## nicko

Amazing how they move that quietly for their size.


----------



## Mr. October

If I do nothing else ins 2022 I will buy a NJ spring turkey permit.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Took my 4yr old fishing for the first time, he caught a few fish which he really enjoyed and then wanted to play/explore which let me get a few casts in. I caught a few fish and hooked back to back 19-20" bass off some old dock pillars and he got to help reel them in. 

I liked fishing a lot more than hunting when I was a kid but haven't touched a rod in years so I wouldn't mind if the kids ask to do some more fishing while they're young. 






























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> Hung two more taticams today, got a buck picture within hours of getting them out. We are up to 14 taticams in the family running on 3 properties. No issues to report and they work so well for us not being local to any of our hunting access.
> 
> Turkeys are still strutting too! Yes I'm more excited to see this than velvet bucks but it's getting close to me being more interested in the 4 legged critters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Couldn't help but take more notice of the tom as well. Looks like he has some good spur length to go along with that thick lookin' beard he's sporting. Who knows...maybe you'll catch up with him in 2022


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Slow day at the river today (as I expected), first fish was a 15" smallmouth so it wasn't all bad. I caught 6 more fish and counted 17 boats...most of which weren't having much luck. Along the way I jumped a doe from her bed and soon saw my first fawn of year (I'd guess about about a week...maybe 2 old) as it hurried after her. Been a decent pic but I wasn't the least bit prepared for it.

Only pics I took were of a butterfly. Had another with it at first that was black and blue in color but it flew before I got near. The other was much more reluctant to leave...couldn't say exactly what it was feeding on or actually doing but it lowered it wings in a defensive posture when the camera got near and I took advantage of it.


----------



## Mr. October

2021-22 License purchased. Ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> 2021-22 License purchased. Ready to rock and roll.


Done. 👍


----------



## davydtune

Mr. October said:


> 2021-22 License purchased. Ready to rock and roll.


Same  Got all that wanted 😊 Did take a tad longer than usual.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mr. October said:


> 2021-22 License purchased. Ready to rock and roll.


First year buying mine online. Was pretty painless and I bought 2 DMAP tags too. We will see how soon it takes them to come.
For those that ordered online in past, how many pink doe envelopes do you get? I hope they send a few.


----------



## nicko

First year in a while I haven't bought my license the first day they are available. Guess I'm getting soft. Our son graduates tomorrow night and I'm off the following day so I'll head to a store and buy it Wednesday. I can't bring myself to do the initial purchase on-line yet......too many delays I've seen in years past. But......I will remember to buy a muzzleloader tag.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> First year buying mine online. Was pretty painless and I bought 2 DMAP tags too. We will see how soon it takes them to come.
> *For those that ordered online in past, how many pink doe envelopes do you get? I hope they send a few.*


Sent me 2 last year. First time I bought any license's online.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> First year in a while I haven't bought my license the first day they are available. Guess I'm getting soft. Our son graduates tomorrow night and I'm off the following day so I'll head to a store and buy it Wednesday. I can't bring myself to do the initial purchase on-line yet......too many delays I've seen in years past. *But......I will remember to buy a muzzleloader tag. *


Hah ha...NTO!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man almost $60 additional for Ty and us to be able to pheasant hunt...wow....I don't need and PAGC or Pheasant Forever sob stories either; I get it, just shocked.


----------



## dougell

That $30 I spend every year on a pheasant stamp is the best $30 I spend all year.I don't count how many birds I kill but I suspect I killed less than 12 from OCT to feb last year because usually the only time I take a shotgun is if I'm hunting by myself.However,I'd say I watched at least 75 birds bite the dust over my dog's head last year.The reaction from those doing the shooting and the smile on my dog's face makes it worth every penny.

It wouldn't be worth the $30 if I just went out a couple times beating some brush but that's what makes it nice.If you want to play and have a really good experience,that stamp is the best money spent all year.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Man almost $60 additional for Ty and us to be able to pheasant hunt...wow....I don't need and PAGC or Pheasant Forever sob stories either; I get it, just shocked.


I get it. By the time I'm done with just me and my son's licenses it's over $200. Sometimes my daughter will say to buy her one too.


----------



## nicko

PGC doesn't want the inflation game to pass them by so they're jumping on board. 💲


----------



## 12-Ringer

I understand the value, just a little sticker shock...


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> PGC doesn't want the inflation game to pass them by so they're jumping on board. 💲


GREAT AVATAR......congrats!!!!!


----------



## dougell

Between cleats,bats,pants, and a list of other baseball paraphenalia,I easily spent over 1K this past year on my son and I do that almost every year as he outgrows and wears stuff out.I just spent close to $600 on a new saddle pad and shims for a horse who had an odd shaped back.My kid's activities cost me piles of money but in the end it's all worth it.What I spend on hunting licenses is by far the best bang for my buck all year.


----------



## Mr. October

License costs may be going up here and there but compared to most other states, PA remains a veritable bargain for hunting.


----------



## BGM51

The Senior Life time Combo License is the best thing going. Only pay for my Bear Tag and Doe Tags.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

The pheasant program is extremely expensive and it it doesn't makes sense to make people pay who don't participate.One bird costs roughly $15.Kill two and you got your money back.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> GREAT AVATAR......congrats!!!!!


Thanks. It was a beautiful evening in so many ways. Weather was outstanding and watching our son and his friends smiling and looking so happy was a real gift.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> PGC doesn't want the inflation game to pass them by so they're jumping on board. 💲


And they can’t get a license increase so gotta do it somehow. Best bargain of the year is a license, but it still makes folks complain.


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> And they can’t get a license increase so gotta do it somehow. Best bargain of the year is a license, but it still makes folks complain.


It is easily the best money I spend each year.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> And they can’t get a license increase so gotta do it somehow. Best bargain of the year is a license, but it still makes folks complain.


I agree.....it is definitely a bargain.


----------



## nicko

Seems our neighbor decided to discard of a pile of Lucky Charms cereal as well as granola with raisins in their yard. Our yard is not fenced and Maisy roams both yards. This morning, Mary noticed Maisy was chowing on something and got down there to see the food pile. I did a quick search and saw raisins are toxic to dogs. We called the vet and they said to give her a teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide to get to vomit if we wanted to be safe. She never puked so the vet said bring her right in. They gave her something to get the job done and out came what the said was a big pile of raisins. Sounds like it could have gone bad if we ignored it or waited too long. She’s got to stay at the vet for 48 hour$ for fluids and them keeping an eye on her. 

It’s totally our fault as her owner for not keeping an eye her. And it’s our neighbors yard….they can do what they want. Gonna be an expensive lesson for us.


----------



## dougell

That could have been bad.I know grapes are toxic to dogs so I imagine the dried ones could be just as bad.I had a well meaning but uninformed neighbor dump a huge load of apples in my horse pasture several years ago.Luckily,I had the horses gated off in another one.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> That could have been bad.I know grapes are toxic to dogs so I imagine the dried ones could be just as bad.I had a well meaning but uninformed neighbor dump a huge load of apples in my horse pasture several years ago.Luckily,I had the horses gated off in another one.


Not a horse person here. Are apples bad for horses? Regardless, I wouldn’t presume to give someone else’s animals food without asking.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Not a horse person here. Are apples bad for horses? Regardless, I wouldn’t presume to give someone else’s animals food without asking.


An apple or two isn't bad for them at all but if they gorge on them,they can easily die.Horses have a very sensitive digestive system.Too much grass,too early in the year can founder them,which can be a death sentence.Too much grain will also kill them.You really have to keep an eye on what they eat and how much.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> An apple or two isn't bad for them at all but if they gorge on them,they can easily die.Horses have a very sensitive digestive system.Too much grass,too early in the year can founder them,which can be a death sentence.Too much grain will also kill them.You really have to keep an eye on what they eat and how much.


Wish you could explain that principle to morons who “help” the deer by introducing unlimited corn middle of winter.


----------



## nicko

We gave little if any people food to our dog. Maybe some pretzel sticks but if we’re going to give her anything, she likes carrots. Drives me nuts when people come over and ask if it’s ok to feed her food that will surely turn her digestive track into a pile of water.


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone have contact info for Perry24? PM me if you do. Went and got hisself banned


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Anyone have contact info for Perry24? PM me if you do. Went and got hisself banned


Check your PMs.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Anyone have contact info for Perry24? PM me if you do. Went and got hisself banned


That's a shame.I didn't agree with the way he was looking at everything but I didn't see any bannable posts.I thought he was fairly reasonable.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> That's a shame.I didn't agree with the way he was looking at everything but I didn't see any bannable posts.I thought he was fairly reasonable.


What happened to Dave??[emoji2369]


----------



## dougell

I don't know?Who's Dave?


----------



## Mathias

Last time up north, I sprayed my main plot (acre) My clover plot is doing well. I can’t decide what to plant this year, May just go back to clover there too. Oats last year were a total bust.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Last time up north, I sprayed my main plot (acre) My clover plot is doing well. I can’t decide what to plant this year, May just go back to clover there too. Oats last year were a total bust.


You planning a fall plot?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Last time up north, I sprayed my main plot (acre) My clover plot is doing well. I can’t decide what to plant this year, May just go back to clover there too. Oats last year were a total bust.


I’d vote for buckwheat …. Super easy and very hearty….deer and turkey love it … most typically think of it as a spring and cover crop for clover, but it will grow and produce in the fall just as well


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> You planning a fall plot?


yes


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> I don't know?Who's Dave?


Perry24


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> yes


For hunting over or for nutrition? For fall or for winter? What is current condition of plot?


----------



## Daduate

Mathias said:


> I have 2 on order (paid) with no results. They keep telling me they’re waiting on shipments. Where are you guys finding the Tactacam’s?
> 
> View attachment 7418420


I got mine from bass pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate

Mathias said:


> Joe I was leaning over taking pics of him/her thru the balusters, when it started towards the house and rear stairs. I turned around to go inside and came face to face with another that had come up the stairs unheard behind me. We were about 5‘ apart when we noticed one another. it spun and was down to the landing then down to the ground before I opened the door. Never been that close before. Amazing animals, fast as heck and unbelievably athletic.


Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate

nicko said:


> Amazing how they move that quietly for their size.


It is crazy saw one staring at me from about 30 yards and was clueless he was there until I saw him didn’t make a sound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Seems our neighbor decided to discard of a pile of Lucky Charms cereal as well as granola with raisins in their yard. Our yard is not fenced and Maisy roams both yards. This morning, Mary noticed Maisy was chowing on something and got down there to see the food pile. I did a quick search and saw raisins are toxic to dogs. We called the vet and they said to give her a teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide to get to vomit if we wanted to be safe. She never puked so the vet said bring her right in. They gave her something to get the job done and out came what the said was a big pile of raisins. Sounds like it could have gone bad if we ignored it or waited too long. She’s got to stay at the vet for 48 hour$ for fluids and them keeping an eye on her.
> 
> It’s totally our fault as her owner for not keeping an eye her. And it’s our neighbors yard….they can do what they want. Gonna be an expensive lesson for us.


Glad you caught it Nicko. Big relief for ya!!
My dog gets into everything and I mean everything. He got up on the counter tonight and stole 4 pieces of cheese I had out for burgers. Thank goodness he didn’t get the onions!


----------



## Gene94

What is the best/most cost effective place to by 1-2' tall Norway Spruce and White Pine seedlings to plant on a ridge on my property? I recall getting a habitat flyer in the mail with really low prices on a lot of tree seedlings. Don't remember exactly who it was at that point.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Gene94 said:


> What is the best/most cost effective place to by 1-2' tall Norway Spruce and White Pine seedlings to plant on a ridge on my property? I recall getting a habitat flyer in the mail with really low prices on a lot of tree seedlings. Don't remember exactly who it was at that point.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


The game commission does it cheap but the orders are closed for 2021. Something to think of next season









Howard Nursery


The Game Commission's Howard Nursery produces bare-root seedlings for wildlife food and cover on state game lands.




www.pgc.pa.gov


----------



## Mathias

Check out Cold Stream Farm. Minnesota or Michigan if I recall correctly. I was pleased with their trees. Planted a ton of them over the years. Used to buy from a place in Pa but it’s no longer in business. I like Norway or White spruce, not a real fan of white pine, they tend to open up a lot as they mature.
have you planted bare root stock before?


----------



## Gene94

Ok, thanks guys. I could add at least 1/2 acre of solid bedding on one narrow ridge if I planted some evergreens and let it grow up with goldenrod and blackberries between trees.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Gene94 said:


> Ok, thanks guys. I could add at least 1/2 acre of solid bedding on one narrow ridge if I planted some evergreens and let it grow up with goldenrod and blackberries between trees.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Is it wide open? Id plant grasses if it is, not trees, be different than the neighbor


----------



## Gene94

It has a few oak and hickory trees along the sides of the ridge but kind of open on the top. The whole property is mountain ground. Not a ton of bedding on me though

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

That ridge does run up to an open gas line that I guess I could plant in crp...then I would have a 'T' shaped area of bedding

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Last time up north, I sprayed my main plot (acre) My clover plot is doing well. I can’t decide what to plant this year, May just go back to clover there too. Oats last year were a total bust.


A quality clover blend is hard to beat, feeds from April to November and is one of the only things that can keep up with heavy browse pressure. When fall planting I like to start with a brassica and mix my clover in, brassicas seem to be a better fall draw and then the clover is established for the next spring and forward. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

It's that time of year....built this batch of arrows for a buddy. 3.1" Fusion vanes, VAP 250 shaft and 175 grain stainless Ethics insert system.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gene94 said:


> It's that time of year....built this batch of arrows for a buddy. 3.1" Fusion vanes, VAP 250 shaft and 175 grain stainless Ethics insert system.
> View attachment 7420995
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Very nice! Too bad I’m not closer to you….


----------



## Gene94

LetThemGrow said:


> Very nice! Too bad I’m not closer to you….


I'm no professional but I like building arrows

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## nicko

Gene94 said:


> I'm no professional but I like building arrows
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Building arrows is probably my favorite DIY archery related build.


----------



## nicko

Back home as of last night and all is well.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


>


Between the music, gentle splashing of water, and other soft nature sounds, I almost fell asleep. 😴 

That buck about the two minute and 15 second mark looks to have some potential.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Back home as of last night and all is well.
> 
> View attachment 7421100


Glad too see...Was delivering off Sunnybrook RD...got off Armand Hammer blvd


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Between the music, gentle splashing of water, and other soft nature sounds, I almost fell asleep. 😴
> 
> That buck about the two minute and 15 second mark looks to have some potential.


Not sure if that’s good or bad…I don’t like when videos blare at me, each time their own.

I’m hoping he turns into something decent, that’s good growth for May in our area.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Not sure if that’s good or bad…I don’t like when videos blare at me, each time their own.
> 
> I’m hoping he turns into something decent, that’s good growth for May in our area.


No, it's good. Very relaxing. Not a fan of speed metal music in outdoor vids.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Back home as of last night and all is well.
> 
> View attachment 7421100


Good news Nicko!!


----------



## nicko

Happy fathers day to all the PA hunting dads.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Speaking of Fathers Day, I found this a few weeks ago and thought of dad. He doesn't drink coffee and hasn't gotten a bird during the last 2 years but I'm sure he would have still gotten a chuckle out of it!


----------



## nicko

For Father’s Day, I decided to treat myself to about eight bee stings… Went to the rod and gun club and got the bow dialed in really well at 50 yards shooting nice tight groups. I Should’ve quit there but decided to go to the elevated platform and fling a few from there. Stepped off the last step and onto the top landing and the bees came after me. Felt at least one or two stings on the leg and they were swarming around me. I’m sure I look like a spazz dancing around swatting and flailing but I scrambled down the steps to get free of their swarming and dropped one of my arrows on the top platform in the process. Collected my marbles and saw the nest was being built on the underside of the very top step. Decided foolishly I’m going back for my arrow (we are talking $15 here). Ran up there not remembering exactly what part of platform it was on spun around a couple times, saw the arrow, and the bees were all over me again. Got away with about eight stings at least… One on the back of the head, one on the thumb, one on the back of the arm, and everything else below the knees. But I retrieved my arrow. 

Pete, not sure if your membership has gone through at Daniel Boone yet but if you do go, don’t go up and shoot on that platform unless you know the nest has been taken care of. I sent a message to the gun club on their Facebook page so they’re aware of it.

I am fortunate to have no allergies so aside from some itchy stings and minor swelling, I’m perfectly fine. But somebody who is allergic may not be so lucky.

I know the saying “with age comes wisdom” but I must’ve been absent from class that day. If you’re gonna be stupid, you better be tough.

I’m typically good for one archery/hunting related bonehead move per year. I’m hoping I’ve gotten it out of the way.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> For Father’s Day, I decided to treat myself to about eight bee stings… Went to the rod and gun club and got the bow dialed in really well at 50 yards shooting nice tight groups. I Should’ve quit there but decided to go to the elevated platform and fling a few from there. Stepped off the last step and onto the top landing and the bees came after me. Felt at least one or two stings on the leg and they were swarming around me. I’m sure I look like a spazz dancing around swatting and flailing but I scrambled down the steps to get free of their swarming and dropped one of my arrows on the top platform in the process. Collected my marbles and saw the nest was being built on the underside of the very top step. Decided foolishly I’m going back for my arrow (we are talking $15 here). Ran up there not remembering exactly what part of platform it was on spun around a couple times, saw the arrow, and the bees were all over me again. Got away with about eight stings at least… One on the back of the head, one on the thumb, one on the back of the arm, and everything else below the knees. But I retrieved my arrow.
> 
> Pete, not sure if your membership has gone through at Daniel Boone yet but if you do go, don’t go up and shoot on that platform unless you know the nest has been taken care of. I sent a message to the gun club on their Facebook page so they’re aware of it.
> 
> I am fortunate to have no allergies so aside from some itchy stings and minor swelling, I’m perfectly fine. But somebody who is allergic may not be so lucky.
> 
> I know the saying “with age comes wisdom” but I must’ve been absent from class that day. If you’re gonna be stupid, you better be tough.
> 
> I’m typically good for one archery/hunting related bonehead move per year. I’m hoping I’ve gotten it out of the way.


Glad your ok....That happened too me up MT. Stepped on them....I was rolling and getting sting...Sat too catch my breath...Felt something crawling on my neck..BAM sting again...like you..Years ago


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Happy Fathers Day Nick! Sounds like one you won't soon forget...

Last time I got stung more then once was when I was a teenager. Friend and I went fishing a creek and stepped on a ground bee nest. Maybe stepped in it and stirred them up on the way down the creek and didn't know it but we didn't fair so well going back up stream. After submerging in the nearest hole for a bit we ran about another half mile back to my grandma's house, in and out of the creek. I had taken off after the first one got me but still got hit 3 times. My buddy on the other hand wasn't as of fleet of foot and got hit 7 times, still had one under his hat that made it's presence known for sting #8 after we got back to the house. To the good ol' days!


----------



## davydtune

Ouch!


----------



## davydtune

Real fun weekend at Meadville Field Archers for their Traditional Rendezvous, well aside from the storms that rolled through Saturday night, lol! Wasn't sure how dry we were going to be by morning but the old tent pulled through


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> For Father’s Day, I decided to treat myself to about eight bee stings… Went to the rod and gun club and got the bow dialed in really well at 50 yards shooting nice tight groups. I Should’ve quit there but decided to go to the elevated platform and fling a few from there. Stepped off the last step and onto the top landing and the bees came after me. Felt at least one or two stings on the leg and they were swarming around me. I’m sure I look like a spazz dancing around swatting and flailing but I scrambled down the steps to get free of their swarming and dropped one of my arrows on the top platform in the process. Collected my marbles and saw the nest was being built on the underside of the very top step. Decided foolishly I’m going back for my arrow (we are talking $15 here). Ran up there not remembering exactly what part of platform it was on spun around a couple times, saw the arrow, and the bees were all over me again. Got away with about eight stings at least… One on the back of the head, one on the thumb, one on the back of the arm, and everything else below the knees. But I retrieved my arrow.
> 
> Pete, not sure if your membership has gone through at Daniel Boone yet but if you do go, don’t go up and shoot on that platform unless you know the nest has been taken care of. I sent a message to the gun club on their Facebook page so they’re aware of it.
> 
> I am fortunate to have no allergies so aside from some itchy stings and minor swelling, I’m perfectly fine. But somebody who is allergic may not be so lucky.
> 
> I know the saying “with age comes wisdom” but I must’ve been absent from class that day. If you’re gonna be stupid, you better be tough.
> 
> I’m typically good for one archery/hunting related bonehead move per year. I’m hoping I’ve gotten it out of the way.


Still waiting for my membership but . . good to know.
And admit it. For at least a few seconds you considered launching a flaming arrow into the nest. Right?

Funny story. Years ago at an archery club I used to be a member of, there was a giant wasp nest in one of the field targets. I showed up one day and all the older guys said "Pete can run fast. Let's get him to do it". I looked around and said "Do what?" It seems the master plan was to pour gasoline or some such chemical over the hornet nest while it was still cool in the morning and run away. Okay. I'm game. I'm not really afraid of bees. So I take the coffee can full of gas and head out only to find an entourage of old men following me. I said "I thought you guys were afraid of the bees?" Clearly they wanted to watch the show. So I poured the gas over the target and . . . absolutely nothing happened. Regardless, I dropped the can and started waving and slapping violently and yelled "Sonuvabitch!" I turned to watch and those old men would have been Usain Bolt in the first 50 yard. Back at the club house I said "I thought you guys ran too slow?"


----------



## Mr. October

My current entertainment is watching the buzz on a local social page with the hand wringing and worry about a small bear that has been coming into yards in the Boyertown area. I had to check the pics a couple times to make sure it didn't say Godzilla was visiting. And I'm not sure why the local authorities recommend calling 911. I wonder what these people would do if they knew how many much bigger bears were in the area? Maybe not the numbers that are in the Poconos . . but they are there.


----------



## Mathias

Has anyone received an online purchased license yet?


----------



## 12-Ringer

We have not


----------



## Mathias

Mr O~ truly frightening 🙄


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Has anyone received an online purchased license yet?


Yes, mine came yesterday


----------



## nicko

I braved the wilds of Dick’s Sporting Goods and bought my license in person.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Mr O~ truly frightening 🙄


Right!?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Has anyone received an online purchased license yet?


Not sure if you are asking because of the pending antlerless app date of 7/12....if so I called and was told if you produce your receipt of purchase at any OTC sales location you can obtain the infamous pink envelopes.

We lost 2k tags in the WMU where we own 155 acres (3A) and gained 2k tags in the WMU where we lease ~600 acres (2H). Decent enough breakdown below.

The board voted to allocate 925,000 antlerless deer licenses statewide, which is down from the 932,000 licenses allocated for 2020-21. The move to allow concurrent hunting of antlered and antlerless deer statewide throughout the 14-day regular firearms season decreased the number of antlerless licenses available in many Wildlife Management Units (WMUs) while goals to maintain higher harvests in WMUs affected by chronic wasting disease (CWD) led to increased license allocations there. Allocations by WMU are as follows, with the allocation from the previous license year appearing in parentheses: *WMU 1A – 40,000* (49,000); *WMU 1B – 32,000 *(41,000); *WMU 2A – 39,000* (46,000); *WMU 2B – 49,000 *(49,000); *WMU 2C – 67,000 *(58,000); *WMU 2D – 74,000 *(60,000); *WMU 2E – 42,000* (39,000); *WMU 2F – 32,000 *(36,000); *WMU 2G – 23,000 *(27,000); *WMU 2H – 9,000 *(7,000); *WMU 3A – 19,000 *(21,000); *WMU 3B – 30,000 *(33,000); *WMU 3C –33,000 *(49,000); *WMU 3D – 36,000 *(36,000); *WMU 4A – 50,000 *(49,000); *WMU 4B – 34,000* (33,000); *WMU 4C – 29,000 *(32,000); *WMU 4D – 55,000 *(45,000); *WMU 4E – 42,000 *(37,000); *WMU 5A – 31,000 *(26,000); *WMU 5B – 60,000 *(60,000); *WMU 5C – 70,000 *(70,000); and *WMU 5D – 29,000 *(29,000).

I do have a question that maybes someone can answer....I see that landowner tags have already started to be sold




__





HuntFishPA - Antlerless Deer WMU Remainings







huntfish.pa.gov





What I am wondering is how does that process work...my brother lives in DE, but is now a landowner in 3A. He often has trouble getting tags for himself and his boys in 3A as most are sold out before non-residents can even apply. I am wondering if he could would qualify for the landowner early purchase process as a non-resident landowner? I can't seem to find much about it though???

We're hoping the new (no more than 4 in your possession) will help, but who knows?

Thanks in advance guys....getting real now...only 12 weeks to wait for those in 2B, 5C, and 5D


----------



## Gene94

Good ones showing up finally...









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

In the past when I wanted any additional pink envelopes, I went in a selling location and asked for 1 or 2. Never had a problem getting them.

With the new antlerless application process, should keep tags available for a while in the special reg areas. I’ll still make 3A my first choice and try for a second 3A in the first unsold round but the reduction in tags will make getting another one iffy.


----------



## PAbigbear

Joe, no help with the landowner tags, but he could always dmap the property. I believe the dmap apps are being accepted until July 1.


----------



## tyepsu

I'm from 3A and now live in Ohio. I've never had a problem getting a non resident antlerlless tag for 3A. I just make sure I send it in the mail, the Friday before they accept them. They don't usually sell out until the first unsold round which means when both residents and non residents can buy a 2nd tag.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My gears have switched from turkey to thinking about deer hunting, shooting the bow and fishing, more so fishing right now. 

Was still a slow outing Monday at the river but the water levels have dropped about 10"s and the clarity improved to about 2-1/2 ft from about a foot from my previous outing the week before. Caught a few good smallmouth but it was still slow catching. Had a couple slam a deep runner shad, had about a 40 sec fight with something big till it escaped and then of course got the lure snagged (with no replacement along) and couldn't free it up no matter what I did.

Was betting one of these would have gotten slammed by something if I threw it out there...









Kept a couple 15" smallies and cleaned them for my 95yr old friend who likes to eat them. Was a little surprised each bass had eaten 4 to 5 crayfish each and nothing else.

























Usually catch a channel cat or 2 during my summer outings on a spinner or crankbait. This 25" nailed a shallow running jerkbait in deep water...









Saw my first deer of the day while heading in. Just stood there at about 50yds watching me but never thought to get a pic of it. Wasn't till late in the morning with 100% humidity and about 88 degrees when I saw my second deer. Out in the wide open and in the heat milling around about 150yds away.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Joe, no help with the landowner tags, but he could always dmap the property. I believe the dmap apps are being accepted until July 1.


Thanks, but that wouldn't help him to be able to hunt his own land. I am thinking it won't be an issue this year with the new application process, but who knows.

There are a couple of good one's up there that we couldn't get on last year. This guy passed one of the Spypoint's this morning...









Too bad it wasn’t one of the Reveals, the pic quality would have been much better.


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks, but that wouldn't help him to be able to hunt his own land. I am thinking it won't be an issue this year with the new application process, but who knows.
> 
> There are a couple of good one's up there that we couldn't get on last year. This guy passed one of the Spypoint's this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it wasn’t one of the Reveals, the pic quality would have been much better.


Wow that's gonna be a good buck!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

He had some company with him too…


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks, but that wouldn't help him to be able to hunt his own land. I am thinking it won't be an issue this year with the new application process, but who knows.
> 
> There are a couple of good one's up there that we couldn't get on last year. This guy passed one of the Spypoint's this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it wasn’t one of the Reveals, the pic quality would have been much better.


Why wouldn't that help him to be able to hunt his own land?That's what DMAP is for.


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> Why wouldn't that help him to be able to hunt his own land?That's what DMAP is for.


I'm thinking Joe might have been confusing state forest dmap with enrolling his own property to get tags for himself, friends and family. I know of a guy that has 30 acres and gets 10 tags with his management plan.


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAbigbear said:


> I'm thinking Joe might have been confusing state forest dmap with enrolling his own property to get tags for himself, friends and family. I know of a guy that has 30 acres and gets 10 tags with his management plan.


I need to learn more about that…can you still be posted or must you open to public?


----------



## PAbigbear

LetThemGrow said:


> I need to learn more about that…can you still be posted or must you open to public?


It can be posted. Unless it has changed, it can't be leased though. You personally choose who gets the tags.


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAbigbear said:


> It can be posted. Unless it has changed, it can't be leased though. You personally choose who gets the tags.


Ok well I’m leasing the land so probably not a good fit. Thanks.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> Ok well I’m leasing the land so probably not a good fit. Thanks.


I'm pretty sure the actual land owner can submit a DMAP application.

I DMAP my property every year and I'm involved with DMAPing another big chunk of land.It's a simple process.


----------



## ezshot81

For you that are involved in dmapping your property, what do you put for management plan? Property is 25 wooded acres with no ag.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I'm pretty sure the actual land owner can submit a DMAP application.
> 
> I DMAP my property every year and I'm involved with DMAPing another big chunk of land.It's a simple process.


When do you have to start the process? I assume I've missed this year?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Is is spelled out somewhere on the PAGC website? DO you know if there is any differences for non-resident landowners.


----------



## dougell

Applications have to be post marked for 7-1-21 this year.It used to be 5-1 so there's still time.
It doesn't matter if you're a non-resident land owner.If you own it,you can DMAP it.Many Timer companies are located outside of Pa but still DMAP their land in Pa.
EZYSHOT,yOU AUTOMATICALLY GET 1 DMAP TAG FOR EVERY 50 ACRES OF TIMBER.In your case,just submit a plan saying that not enough doe are being killed in that area and submit a semi-detailed reason as to why you can't get regeneration or the biodiversity is suffering.You'd most likely get one.I have a little over 20 acres,about 10 of which is actually agriculture.I automatically get 2 for my kids but when I first started to DMAP it,I'd ask for 4 to give to the neighbor kids.They never used them so I just kept getting two.I'd submit a more detailed plan and one time the biologist actually called me to ask why I was asking for more than I would be automatically allotted.It's a simple process.


----------



## 12-Ringer

What's the cost? I don't see any listed?


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Applications have to be post marked for 7-1-21 this year.It used to be 5-1 so there's still time.
> It doesn't matter if you're a non-resident land owner.If you own it,you can DMAP it.Many Timer companies are located outside of Pa but still DMAP their land in Pa.
> EZYSHOT,yOU AUTOMATICALLY GET 1 DMAP TAG FOR EVERY 50 ACRES OF TIMBER.In your case,just submit a plan saying that not enough doe are being killed in that area and submit a semi-detailed reason as to why you can't get regeneration or the biodiversity is suffering.You'd most likely get one.I have a little over 20 acres,about 10 of which is actually agriculture.I automatically get 2 for my kids but when I first started to DMAP it,I'd ask for 4 to give to the neighbor kids.They never used them so I just kept getting two.I'd submit a more detailed plan and one time the biologist actually called me to ask why I was asking for more than I would be automatically allotted.It's a simple process.


Got it printed. Thanks! This will solve an issue that I know I'm going to run in to when the kid I'm taking hunting says "My parents didn't tell me to apply for a doe license."


----------



## 12-Ringer

I don't see a cost associated, am I missing something?


----------



## dougell

There's no cost to enroll/


12-Ringer said:


> I don't see a cost associated, am I missing something?


There's no cost to enroll.After they approve the App,they'll send you coupons that you can take to any license agent to redeem.The tags are $10.You used to be able to get two per person for each DMAP unit.Last year they increased it to 4.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Never thought I’d be sad opening a $400 check in the mail


----------



## nicko

Oh that sucks Joe… Sorry to see that… I know how much you and Bruce look forward to the trip every year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We’re still going as he got his tag, maybe I’ll be camera man or duck hunter extraordinaire….look forward to catching up with that crew too much not to make the trip. At least that’s the plan at this point


----------



## rogersb

^^^ I hear ya on the disappointment. My group put in for elk tags for Montana and since we applied as a group, when the lottery happened we got denied as a group.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bummer Joe. 😭

Didn’t realize KS was a draw?


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Bummer Joe.
> 
> Didn’t realize KS was a draw?


Yep and as the story goes…so many put in for preference points last year because of The Rona instead of traveling, almost 8k non-residents were turned away. That is the most ever on record….

We usually apply as a group, but because I was buying multiple tags for myself this year, the group app got jumbled. Who knows how it would shaped-up otherwise.


----------



## tca126

Ordered my license and a couple DMAP’s online the day you were able to and still no licenses in hand.


----------



## nicko

Trusting usps right now is a gamble at best.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> We’re still going as he got his tag, maybe I’ll be camera man or duck hunter extraordinaire….look forward to catching up with that crew too much not to make the trip. At least that’s the plan at this point


That’s a bummer Joe! How many years have you and Bruce been going out on that hunt?


----------



## perryhunter4

tca126 said:


> Ordered my license and a couple DMAP’s online the day you were able to and still no licenses in hand.


I received one of my DMAP’s on Monday, however the 2nd DMAP I received was for a totally different gentleman a few towns over. I had to call PGC and mail that tag back to them. Was told the rest of my license and tags should be received together very soon


----------



## LetThemGrow

perryhunter4 said:


> I received one of my DMAP’s on Monday, however the 2nd DMAP I received was for a totally different gentleman a few towns over. I had to call PGC and mail that tag back to them. Was told the rest of my license and tags should be received together very soon


Not confidence inspiring….


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Trusting usps right now is a gamble at best.


True, After the PGC or whoever they contracted with gaffe the one year I did do it online I just take the little time it takes to go and buy in person. Now with the USPS less than steller service its even more reason to get it in person.


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> That’s a bummer Joe! How many years have you and Bruce been going out on that hunt?


I’ve been going since 2008, started in central KS (Barton Co.), Pop’s first trip was 2009. Connected in Linn Co in 2011 and have been going there ever since. I missed 2013 when I fell from my stand here in PA.


----------



## vonfoust

Wow that stinks Joe. Take the dogs. You can duck hunt in morning and pheasant and quail in the afternoon.


----------



## dougell

For as crappy as Pals is and it can be crappy,the PGC was mandated by the state to use that vendor.The PGC had no choice.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Wow that stinks Joe. Take the dogs. You can duck hunt in morning and pheasant and quail in the afternoon.


Yeah,that wouldn't hurt my feeling any.Hunting birds in Kansas is a pretty good second prize.


----------



## Mr. October

My license arrived via USPS a few days ago. That said, New Jersey uses Active whom I use to register for a lot of running and triathlon events. Always better service from them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Same with Aspire in KS…that is a great system with email notifications when things are shipped, status updates and change alerts.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> I’ve been going since 2008, started in central KS (Barton Co.), Pop’s first trip was 2009. Connected in Linn Co in 2011 and have been going there ever since. I missed 2013 when I fell from my stand here in PA.


I didn’t know you fell Joe. What did you walk away with? How did it happen if you don’t mind me asking? 
As I get older, I am much more conscious when I am climbing into a lock-on. Ladders and climbers don’t bother me much…. but lock-On’s are a different story. I hang quite a few stands (lock-on’s) solo each year and each year I feel slightly more conservative….not in a rush like I was in my 20’s and 30’s.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I was getting settled in my Summit in an oversized shag-bark hickory tree for an evening hint. Climbing a shag bark hickory with any cable style climber is quite a chore, but this was THE spot. I was climbing with my chest harness attached but because the tree was so large I barely had about an 1-2” of spare belt laced through the chest buckle. I reached my hunting height of about 20’ and was try to turn my summit for a better vantage point on the trail. As I did that somehow the cable on the climber plopped out of the channel. That jolt sent me scrambling and I reached for the tether between me and the tree…as I did that the small 1-2” of spare strap popped through the buckle and I was on my way down. 

I always try to climb trees with other saplings nearby, primarily for cover when I get to my hunting height. Realizing this was it, I literally jumped like Tarzan from my platform and grabbed onto one of the saplings. It started to bend under my weight and slowed the fall considerably until it finally broke dripping me about 12-15 feet to the ground.

I shatter my heel and ankle in my right leg. Underwent surgery two weeks after the fall as and had a series of screws and plates installed…5-months of therapy and a second surgery in May to remove the metal screws in favor of screws made of bone because my body wasn’t accepting the metal screws…let moving and getting infected.

My happened to be with me that night which is usually a rarity when I am hunting local. I called him once I composed myself and he helped me out of the woods and to the hospital that night. No doubt, prey scary for him getting that call…

All-in-all I was VERY lucky…had I fallen freely from the original height things would have likely been much different. If I had my feet under the bungee strap in the stirrups things would have likely been much different. 

The day after the fall…









Two of the many images after the initial surgery….


----------



## 12-Ringer

So my Pop has been on this kick the last couple years of simply hanging a branch in the middle deer trail…nothing elaborate, no scents or attractants…simply find what looks to be a good trail, run a rope/cable across it and hang a branch so that it hangs vertically down as close to center of the trail as possible.

The results are truly amazing…SEVERAL mature buck and doe visit these multiple times a day and invariably a scrape opens under the stick and stays open ALL year…I mean the move the snow in January, they clear it through the spring, and summer, truly something to see.

Now it seems the bear find it amusing??






…and hey, how about the video quality from these Reveals….it’s something else.

If you’re interested in more info or pics of “the stick”, I’m sure Pop would oblige he has THOUSANDS!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Cool video!

I’m assuming that is an original as the X video is way more saturated?


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Cool video!
> 
> I’m assuming that is an original as the X video is way more saturated?


Nope the X

At one point it looks like the bear is looking up at the rope trying to figure it out….


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Nope the X
> 
> At one point it looks like the bear is looking up at the rope trying to figure it out….


Wow that’s better quality than I got.

Let’s hope he respects your bear boxes….


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Caught a dozen or so bass this morn but most were lacking in size. 
Nothing like catching a fish on your first cast of the day though...and it being a walleye to boot! Caught 6 more of them within the first hour.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mega bummer about Kansas Joe. 

Hoping your dad gets a shot at redemption this year! Quality time shared with dad and maybe even filming what transpires, from perhaps the same tree even, would be pretty damn memorable!


----------



## nicko

The posture on that bear is atrocious. 

Very interesting about hanging the branch from a cable over a trail. Might give something like this a shot and use a branch with a lot of twigs and offshoots to see if it turns into a licking branch. So many man-made things that we can do that require very little effort to attract deer. Mock scrapes with your own pee has got to be top of the list.


----------



## Straw

I have had very good luck hanging a piece of grape vine as a licking branch over the last couple of years. Then when the rut starts to roll around I switch the vines to different locations and the deer really react to the new scents


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> I didn’t know you fell Joe. What did you walk away with? How did it happen if you don’t mind me asking?
> As I get older, I am much more conscious when I am climbing into a lock-on. Ladders and climbers don’t bother me much…. but lock-On’s are a different story. I hang quite a few stands (lock-on’s) solo each year and each year I feel slightly more conservative….not in a rush like I was in my 20’s and 30’s.


These days I equip every single one of my lock-ons/permanent stands with a ground-up safety line. I buy 200' spools of line from Lowe's and make them myself. Having fallen once (thankfully with a harness) I have no desire to ever not be connected.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I was getting settled in my Summit in an oversized shag-bark hickory tree for an evening hint. Climbing a shag bark hickory with any cable style climber is quite a chore, but this was THE spot. I was climbing with my chest harness attached but because the tree was so large I barely had about an 1-2” of spare belt laced through the chest buckle. I reached my hunting height of about 20’ and was try to turn my summit for a better vantage point on the trail. As I did that somehow the cable on the climber plopped out of the channel. That jolt sent me scrambling and I reached for the tether between me and the tree…as I did that the small 1-2” of spare strap popped through the buckle and I was on my way down.
> 
> I always try to climb trees with other saplings nearby, primarily for cover when I get to my hunting height. Realizing this was it, I literally jumped like Tarzan from my platform and grabbed onto one of the saplings. It started to bend under my weight and slowed the fall considerably until it finally broke dripping me about 12-15 feet to the ground.
> 
> I shatter my heel and ankle in my right leg. Underwent surgery two weeks after the fall as and had a series of screws and plates installed…5-months of therapy and a second surgery in May to remove the metal screws in favor of screws made of bone because my body wasn’t accepting the metal screws…let moving and getting infected.
> 
> My happened to be with me that night which is usually a rarity when I am hunting local. I called him once I composed myself and he helped me out of the woods and to the hospital that night. No doubt, prey scary for him getting that call…
> 
> All-in-all I was VERY lucky…had I fallen freely from the original height things would have likely been much different. If I had my feet under the bungee strap in the stirrups things would have likely been much different.
> 
> The day after the fall…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the many images after the initial surgery….


😲😕 It's hard to look at those pics and say "lucky indeed" but we're glad you are still here.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> So my Pop has been on this kick the last couple years of simply hanging a branch in the middle deer trail…nothing elaborate, no scents or attractants…simply find what looks to be a good trail, run a rope/cable across it and hang a branch so that it hangs vertically down as close to center of the trail as possible.
> 
> The results are truly amazing…SEVERAL mature buck and doe visit these multiple times a day and invariably a scrape opens under the stick and stays open ALL year…I mean the move the snow in January, they clear it through the spring, and summer, truly something to see.
> 
> Now it seems the bear find it amusing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …and hey, how about the video quality from these Reveals….it’s something else.
> 
> If you’re interested in more info or pics of “the stick”, I’m sure Pop would oblige he has THOUSANDS!


That's a riot! Bears seem to love when we leave toys in the woods. I used to hunt SGL 158 in Cambria County. At some point, the PGC and other organizations did a big improvement project on the creek bottom that runs through the middle of it and planted a couple thousand saplings. They put plastic sleeves over them to protect them from deer. The bears removed and chewed up every single one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> That's a riot! Bears seem to love when we leave toys in the woods. I used to hunt SGL 158 in Cambria County. At some point, the PGC and other organizations did a big improvement project on the creek bottom that runs through the middle of it and planted a couple thousand saplings. They put plastic sleeves over them to protect them from deer. The bears removed and chewed up every single one.


I can’t even begin to count/think about how many cool pics and vids we have gotten over the years. Pop has one where the bear literally figured out how to take down the feeder we had hanging 15’ in the air, suspended between two trees…maybe he’ll share it.

This is one of my favorites….look closely you’ll see one cub sitting in one of our old original wooden stands and you’ll see a 29’ ladder stand in the background. This spot has been a top spot for catching big buck on film, but we have to yet to knock a good one down at this location.

You can see momma is no stranger to the Commission, both ears are tagged. Unfortunately we believe guys I the neighboring lease took her and two of those cubs that fall.


----------



## Mr. October

I'll never "get" the PA bear hunting mentality of shooting cubs.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I'll never "get" the PA bear hunting mentality of shooting cubs.


Same as shooting yearling bucks…I have a license that entitles me to “X” and I’m gonna shoot it.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> I was getting settled in my Summit in an oversized shag-bark hickory tree for an evening hint. Climbing a shag bark hickory with any cable style climber is quite a chore, but this was THE spot. I was climbing with my chest harness attached but because the tree was so large I barely had about an 1-2” of spare belt laced through the chest buckle. I reached my hunting height of about 20’ and was try to turn my summit for a better vantage point on the trail. As I did that somehow the cable on the climber plopped out of the channel. That jolt sent me scrambling and I reached for the tether between me and the tree…as I did that the small 1-2” of spare strap popped through the buckle and I was on my way down.
> 
> I always try to climb trees with other saplings nearby, primarily for cover when I get to my hunting height. Realizing this was it, I literally jumped like Tarzan from my platform and grabbed onto one of the saplings. It started to bend under my weight and slowed the fall considerably until it finally broke dripping me about 12-15 feet to the ground.
> 
> I shatter my heel and ankle in my right leg. Underwent surgery two weeks after the fall as and had a series of screws and plates installed…5-months of therapy and a second surgery in May to remove the metal screws in favor of screws made of bone because my body wasn’t accepting the metal screws…let moving and getting infected.
> 
> My happened to be with me that night which is usually a rarity when I am hunting local. I called him once I composed myself and he helped me out of the woods and to the hospital that night. No doubt, prey scary for him getting that call…
> 
> All-in-all I was VERY lucky…had I fallen freely from the original height things would have likely been much different. If I had my feet under the bungee strap in the stirrups things would have likely been much different.
> 
> The day after the fall…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the many images after the initial surgery….


Wow….never knew that. Good thing you had somebody with you.


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> Caught a dozen or so bass this morn but most were lacking in size.
> Nothing like catching a fish on your first cast of the day though...and it being a walleye to boot! Caught 6 more of them within the first hour.


That’s a good day in the river. Walleye is my favorite fish to eat out of river for sure! 
We were out Friday night after flatheads. Caught a 25#’er in deeper water that put up a fight and great run. Biggest one to date for me this far. Can’t wait til the day we hook into one of those 40#’ers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> I can’t even begin to count/think about how many cool pics and vids we have gotten over the years. Pop has one where the bear literally figured out how to take down the feeder we had hanging 15’ in the air, suspended between two trees…maybe he’ll share it.
> 
> This is one of my favorites….look closely you’ll see one cub sitting in one of our old original wooden stands and you’ll see a 29’ ladder stand in the background. This spot has been a top spot for catching big buck on film, but we have to yet to knock a good one down at this location.
> 
> You can see momma is no stranger to the Commission, both ears are tagged. Unfortunately we believe guys I the neighboring lease took her and two of those cubs that fall.


That bear video and the pictures are cool I haven't got any on camera yet this year. Normally do at some point though. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Finally some of the good bucks started showing up this past week. The Reveal X did it's job perfectly.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> That’s a good day in the river. Walleye is my favorite fish to eat out of river for sure!
> We were out Friday night after flatheads. Caught a 25#’er in deeper water that put up a fight and great run. Biggest one to date for me this far. Can’t wait til the day we hook into one of those 40#’ers.


 I have not as of yet ever eaten a fish I caught from the river and didn't start keeping fish from it till 1999...after meeting the now 95 yr old young lady who was also fishing. River was very low that year but you could catch a fish on practically every helgrammite you threw out there and sometimes 2-3 fish on the same helgrammite. One outing, I had 2 poles out and was fighting a big carp on one pole when the drag on the other pole started screaming. She picked up that pole and brought in a 21" smallmouth on it. The good ol' days!
I kept fish for her and her now deceased husband ever since then and she's become more like another family member then friend over the years. Her last fishing trip was when she was 88, I had hoped it would be a good outing but unfortunately not much was biting that day. She says she doesn't miss fishing but I know she's fibbing.

The 7 walleye made it a pretty decent morning yesterday. I also had a rainbow trout on for a bit, but unfortunately it got off practically right in front of me. Was a beautifully colored trout and pretty chunky too...doubt I would have kept it but would have definitely gotten a pic of it. I ended up wading out up to above my waist to fish for a while before I quit...it felt pretty good in the heat but I didn't stay cooled off for long after I got out!

Don't recall if you said what you use for bait before but flatheads like sunfish and bluegill quite a bit. Biggest flathead I ever caught was 44"s and went just over 41lbs, caught on a bluegill.
My branch of the susky holds mainly channel cats (as I've never caught any other from it) but I've caught a few in the 30's and 1 in the 40's. I've used rancid stuff, gobs of nightcrawlers, the biggest crayfish I could find (don't know if it made a difference but I sometimes painted part of their back white), fresh chicken fat (that you could throw a country mile without it coming off the hook) and then chunked/live chubs I caught in nearby streams, which were hands down the best bait I ever used. Only problem I had with live chubs was before I started using steel leaders. Once in a while the drag would start burning, you'd attempt to set the hook but the whole "rig" was already bitten off by a musky.


----------



## BGM51

No giants but a nice batchelor group .






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

BGM51 said:


> No giants but a nice batchelor group .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice...I'm pumped for the season.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Also caught this big bobcat prowling the lane yesterday and during the night!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Party Time






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Gene94 said:


> Also caught this big bobcat prowling the lane yesterday and during the night!
> View attachment 7424340
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


That’s a big cat…looks like he’s been eating good!


----------



## Gene94

perryhunter4 said:


> That’s a big cat…looks like he’s been eating good!


Yup I was planning to do my best to tag another one last year (I trapped one in 2019) but unbeknownst to me, once the season starts they stop selling tags, just like bear and bonus turkey tags. I got in 1 day late to buy my tag and that is that. No bobcat tag for me last year. Won't happen again 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I'll never "get" the PA bear hunting mentality of shooting cubs.


 A coworker shot a small cub a couple years ago. He was so proud of it ,, was kinda awkward to congratulate him.


----------



## nicko

Considering the fact that a lot of bears every year in Pennsylvania are taken on big drives, I would have to assume that the action and shooting is pretty fast/not a lot of time to size things up/seeing a black mass moving quickly in thick cover and having to make a quick decision.


----------



## davydtune

I guess it could be argued that yearling cubs should be killed if the mother is killed since they could easily die without mom during the winter. Still not my thing at all and is why I do not drive bears. I want to look at them real good to make sure it's a bear I want and that is hard to do when they are cooking it  Really don't get the bragging part................I wouldn't want anyone to know if I shot a cub 😌


----------



## davydtune

Also if one where to look at it from strictly a "predator control" standpoint then age makes no difference.


----------



## jlh42581

I have no interest in killing one on a drive, a deer either. Almost every year in archery season I have a shot at one... It's always when they're not in season. Always said if they offered a concurrent archery tag I'd buy it and I have every year since. One day the stars will align.


----------



## davydtune

I do get in on some deer drives during flintlock season but when I say drives it's usually like 3 or 4 of us at the most, lol! More like nudging deer  Isn't like we can hit them anyway well unless they are with in like 20 yards it seems, lol! Damn flintchlocks 😁


----------



## vonfoust

davydtune said:


> I do get in on some deer drives during flintlock season but when I say drives it's usually like 3 or 4 of us at the most, lol! More like nudging deer  Isn't like we can hit them anyway well unless they are with in like 20 yards it seems, lol! Damn flintchlocks 😁


I've missed at less than 20 yds with a flintlock.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I'll never "get" the PA bear hunting mentality of shooting cubs.


Most years I hunt bears with big groups.Alot of planning and a ridiculous amount of work goes into the drives themselves so most groups will frown on anyone who refuses to shoot a bear that goes past the standers.I don't have much interest in killing any bear but I do like the anticipation of hearing the shots ringing out and seeing the results of a well-executed drive.As a result,I drive every drive and hope that I don't cross paths with any bear,big or small.I've been on hand when a couple dozen bears have been killed and the smallest bear I've ever witnessed getting shot was an 80lb cub but that was only one time.Most of the bears range from 150-200lbs.

The season is set up so that most of the sows with cubs are already denned but depending on available food,that's not always the case and some sows and cubs get killed.If the sow is killed,the cubs have a instinct to den on their own and the majority will survive.Several years ago,there was a sow and 5 cubs behind my buddy's place.The sow and two of the cubs were killed but the remaining three survived til at least the next fall.

I don't want to kill a bear bad enough to shoot a cub but realize that it's just part of managing them.


----------



## nicko

I would also guess if it is a single bear by itself and no larger bear present for scale, it may be easy for a hunter not used to seeing bears to underestimate how small it is until walking up on it.


----------



## rogersb

We just had a bear walk through our woods a few minutes ago. I missed it but my wife saw it. I've seen 3 so far this year. Most years I'll see around 20 or so. I do drives with a group of about 10 guys and if they see 2 or 3 between all of them the whole year that's a lot. I would put money on it that if an 80lb bear ran out it would get shot and the shooter would tell everyone how it was at least 200 lbs.


----------



## dougell

I've walked up on dead bears after a drive and swore they were cubs laying there,only to find out later that they weighed 160lbs.


----------



## Hlzr

vonfoust said:


> I've missed at less than 20 yds with a flintlock.


At least it went off lol


----------



## dougell

Here's a 150lber.I thought it was a cub when I first saw it.We wounded it,tracked it for over a mile,before finishing it off.Even the tracks were small.


----------



## vonfoust

Hlzr said:


> At least it went off lol


That time yes. Once as a teen I spent most of a day and 4 different shot opportunity's with the gun not going off. My Dad finally said "Let me see that." There wasn't a flint on it. No idea when it fell out and not smart enough to notice.


----------



## nicko

Off the hunting topic but wondering if any here have shot at the Lancaster Classic that is held in January or entertained the idea. The thought enters my head occasionally but I'm reluctant to give up hunting days when the season is winding down.

I have no delusions about being any actual competition...... more so just to give it a shot and check it off my archery to-do list. If I do it , regardless of outcome, I'll always hold the home basement archery championship title......at least at my house.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Off the hunting topic but wondering if any here have shot at the Lancaster Classic that is held in January or entertained the idea. The thought enters my head occasionally but I'm reluctant to give up hunting days when the season is winding down.
> 
> I have no delusions about being any actual competition...... more so just to give it a shot and check it off my archery to-do list. If I do it , regardless of outcome, I'll always hold the home basement archery championship title......at least at my house.


I’ve debated it too?


----------



## tyepsu

How long is it taking everyone who bought their license online , for you to receive it? In the past I've always gotten it in a few days. This Thursday will be 2 weeks. Just hoping there is no issue.


----------



## nicko

tyepsu said:


> How long is it taking everyone who bought their license online , for you to receive it? In the past I've always gotten it in a few days. This Thursday will be 2 weeks. Just hoping there is no issue.


USPS…….enough said.
I will always buy in person.


----------



## Mathias

Got mine today, ordered the first day available.
Like the new color!


----------



## Gene94

Bought mine over the counter today. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketch22

tyepsu said:


> How long is it taking everyone who bought their license online , for you to receive it? In the past I've always gotten it in a few days. This Thursday will be 2 weeks. Just hoping there is no issue.


I ordered mine on the 15th and got it on the 25th. Some hunters I know are still waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketch22

Showing some good growth already, and this isn’t even the biggest one I’ve seen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

tyepsu said:


> How long is it taking everyone who bought their license online , for you to receive it? In the past I've always gotten it in a few days. This Thursday will be 2 weeks. Just hoping there is no issue.


I bought mine about 1245am on the 14th. Still haven't received it. Not worried about it. I don't need it for 3 months.


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAbigbear said:


> I bought mine about 1245am on the 14th. Still haven't received it. Not worried about it. I don't need it for 3 months.


What about antlerless applications?


----------



## Ketch22

LetThemGrow said:


> What about antlerless applications?


Fair point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Off the hunting topic but wondering if any here have shot at the Lancaster Classic that is held in January or entertained the idea. The thought enters my head occasionally but I'm reluctant to give up hunting days when the season is winding down.
> 
> I have no delusions about being any actual competition...... more so just to give it a shot and check it off my archery to-do list. If I do it , regardless of outcome, I'll always hold the home basement archery championship title......at least at my house.


I shot it a couple years. Back then it was still at the shop and it was really fun. It was probably a bit more intimate back then but I've attended as a spectator a couple years since he's moved it to Spooky Nook and can say it's probably one of the best run tournaments anywhere ever. It is well worth attending and shooting. After Vegas it is probably fast becoming the next biggest indoor tournament of the year and it is right in our back yard.


----------



## PAbigbear

LetThemGrow said:


> What about antlerless applications?


I'll cut an app out of an old digest if it doesn't show up in the next 10 days.


----------



## davydtune

Also can just print the app, there's a fillable pdf online 
Antlerless Deer License Application.pdf (pa.gov)


----------



## rogersb

Bought mine the 15th and it showed up the 26th.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> What about antlerless applications?


You can print the application from the website and grab a pink envelope at an sales location...strange as it sounds, the pink envelop is the key...the application itself can be cut out of the digest, photocopied, downloaded and printed, but send it in anything other than the pink envelope and you'll likely be SOL??


----------



## vonfoust

Bought mine the 15th and it showed up yesterday.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> You can print the application from the website and grab a pink envelope at an sales location...strange as it sounds, the pink envelop is the key...the application itself can be cut out of the digest, photocopied, downloaded and printed, but send it in anything other than the pink envelope and you'll likely be SOL??


Gotcha.

Hopefully next year pink envelopes are just a memory.


----------



## huntin_addict

vonfoust said:


> Bought mine the 15th and it showed up yesterday.


I never had an issue buying my kayak launch permits online, figured this would be the same since it was all merged. Wanted to get a couple of DMAP tags in my area, so literally completed my online transaction for my PA license, bear tag, archery stamp and 2 DMAP tags at 12:13:25 AM on 06/14. Just hung up with PALS, and this transaction is still showing as "processing".

This isn't a USPS issue, its a PALS issue.


----------



## huntin_addict

LetThemGrow said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Hopefully next year pink envelopes are just a memory.


Yes, but if they can't get the online purchasing tool squared away.....


----------



## Drew A

It took me 16 calendar days for me to receive my license. I have my doe tag all filled out and ready to drop in the mail on the 10th for delivery on the 12th.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My packet arrived today…I purchased mine and Ty’s at the same time, but his was not in the big envelope…guessing his will be along shortly.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> My packet arrived today…I purchased mine and Ty’s at the same time, but his was not in the big envelope…guessing his will be along shortly.


The term "efficiency" has never been synonymous with the PA process.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> USPS…….enough said.
> I will always buy in person.


NEVER ON LINE DONT TRUST PAYING ONLINE>>>


----------



## Bckmster71

Mr. October said:


> The 34”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering g how do you like the pse event 34


----------



## Johnboy60

LetThemGrow said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Hopefully next year pink envelopes are just a memory.


Have heard rumors about that. Does anyone know what they’re thinking about doing?


----------



## TauntoHawk

I have never not bought online that I can remember, the only license I've ever purchased in person were non resident tags I wanted to use that day. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Johnboy60 said:


> Have heard rumors about that. Does anyone know what they’re thinking about doing?


Well…..the PGC would like to take over the antlerless tag process and they now have the on-line system to support taking it over. But a change will require the PA legislature to shift the control to them. Can’t see it happening any time soon but hope I am wrong.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> The term "efficiency" has never been synonymous with the PA process.


Well….except for PennDOT of course.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Well….except for PennDOT of course.


Roads in SE PA still suck.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Roads in SE PA still suck.


Yeah and then you watch a group of 4 grown men bolt a road sign onto a post…do the math, with benefits that’s likely $150+ an hour to do what a private firm would do with 2 people in half the time.


----------



## Mr. October

Bckmster71 said:


> I was wondering g how do you like the pse EVL 34


I'll let you know. Orders are months behind. Lancaster says it probably won't arrive before September.


----------



## Mr. October

I can't tell you the last time I bought my license in a store. The only agent close to me is Wal-Mart and Dicks and I don't set foot in either. It took me about 10 days to get my license from PALS this year. Definitely slower than usual so I'm not sure what they were doing but mostly I've never had an issue.


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> I have never not bought online that I can remember, the only license I've ever purchased in person were non resident tags I wanted to use that day.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 Sometimes I forget how young some of you guys are. Was a big deal back in the day (70's) for me to walk downtown with my dad to fill out our applications on the counter of the local sporting goods store. Never got doe tags. Shooting does was sacrilege to my dad and his buddies.


----------



## davydtune

I buy online simply because of a DMAP I want for down around camp. There's only about 70 tags available each year and they are normally gone by 12:10 am opening day of sales.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I remember how cool I felt as a kid going with my Dad to get my license, whether it was a the sporting goods store or Kmart (I think). Replicated that with my son, going to the court house in West Chester and Media for licenses and tags, he seemed to think it was cool, but that novelty wore off.

On-line sales are nice because everything is electronic, including receipts..the small convenience fee is negligible, especially when you get the packet in the mail (digest, pinkies, license, etc..). I've had to get a replacement license on more than one occaission and the initial electronic purchase process, made the replacement process a breeze.

I really wish they would simply increase license fees by $10 an include one antlerless tag with the purchase AND make reporting on all purchased tags a requirement. You don't report on your purchased tags, you can't buy the next one....it really is pretty simple to do...they would get much more accurate harvest data and not have to rely on sales data as a barometer for determining tag allocations. I really do believe it is just pure laziness on the parts of most hunters, I can't wrap my head around folks actively refusing to report as much as forgetting to.....might be naive with that thought process.

They could still keep the application system the way it is for those who want/need multiple antlerless tags AND the they'd be banking a little more because several license holders NEVER buy an anterless tag....yes, those folks might be upset at the license increase, but when you have the shear numbers of hunters that we do in PA, you'll never make everyone happy.


----------



## nicko

In order for any worthwhile and meaningful changes to be made, the PA legislature needs to be taken out of the process entirely and relinquish all control to the game commission for setting fees, sales of licenses, days available to hunt, etc.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> In order for any worthwhile and meaningful changes to be made, the PA legislature needs to be taken out of the process entirely and relinquish all control to the game commission for setting fees, sales of licenses, days available to hunt, etc.


I don't know. Game Commission officials are not elected by the people. The legislatures are the peoples' representatives. Removing the Legislators in effect gives the people no voice with the Game Commission.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Well…..the PGC would like to take over the antlerless tag process and they now have the on-line system to support taking it over. But a change will require the PA legislature to shift the control to them. Can’t see it happening any time soon but hope I am wrong.


Senate Bill 431 removed from committee and in front of the full Senate . .


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Sometimes I forget how young some of you guys are. Was a big deal back in the day (70's) for me to walk downtown with my dad to fill out our applications on the counter of the *local sporting goods store*. Never got doe tags. Shooting does was sacrilege to my dad and his buddies.


I used to plan the day on my calendar. It was way different than trying to tell the lady who was stocking toilet paper and also covering the sporting goods counter at Wal-Mart how to do a hunting license. We no longer have any local sporting goods stores.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> I used to plan the day on my calendar. It was way different than trying to tell the lady who was stocking toilet paper and also covering the sporting goods counter at Wal-Mart how to do a hunting license. We no longer have any local sporting goods stores.


hahaha...isn't that the truth....


----------



## dougell

Johnboy60 said:


> I don't know. Game Commission officials are not elected by the people. The legislatures are the peoples' representatives. Removing the Legislators in effect gives the people no voice with the Game Commission.


I can't think of one positive influence that the legislature has ever had on game management.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I used to plan the day on my calendar. It was way different than trying to tell the lady who was stocking toilet paper and also covering the sporting goods counter at Wal-Mart how to do a hunting license. We no longer have any local sporting goods stores.


The only place we can buy a license around here is Walmart and I'd rather pluck my finger nails off,one by one.We have a Dunhams but every time I've ever tried,they claim their system is down.There were a couple small shops who had PALS but they're closed now.

I bought my son's online because I wanted to get him some DMAP's but I'll probably buy mine at walmart just to get the antlerless envelopes.


----------



## Hlzr

Johnboy60 said:


> I don't know. Game Commission officials are not elected by the people. The legislatures are the peoples' representatives. Removing the Legislators in effect gives the people no voice with the Game Commission.


Imo, we as hunters have more influence over the game commission than we do the politicians in Harrisburg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vonfoust

Might be wrong but it seems to me that the Legislature is still in charge of the leadership of the PGC. Don't they appoint the leadership?


----------



## nicko

Hlzr said:


> Imo, we as hunters have more influence over the game commission than we do the politicians in Harrisburg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed. The legislature has held the PGC hostage for years in regard to license fees and they are the primary reason the fee for a general hunting license has been the same since 1999. They are also the reason PA still only has 3 huntable Sundays out of the entire season. They are the reason we still have the antiquated antlerless license system and the pink envelopes. If anything, the state legislature appears give more preference to the non-hunters than they do the hunting population.


----------



## dougell

The BOC is appointed by the Gov and confirmed by the state senate.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Agreed. The legislature has held the PGC hostage for years in regard to license fees and they are the primary reason the fee for a general hunting license has been the same since 1999. They are also the reason PA still only has 3 huntable Sundays out of the entire season. They are the reason we still have the antiquated antlerless license system and the pink envelopes. If anything, the state legislature appears give more preference to the non-hunters than they do the hunting population.


Just look at states Like New Jersey and Maine to see if you want to let the legislature have more control over game management decisions.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Just look at states Like New Jersey and Maine to see if you want to let the legislature have more control over game management decisions.


EXACTLY! No more bear season because they are cute and loveable, no more hunting contests (big buck, squirrel hunting, etc.). I'd love to see our legislature minimize their role in wildlife and hunting decisions and give as much authority as possible to the game commission.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> Agreed. The legislature has held the PGC hostage for years in regard to license fees and they are the primary reason the fee for a general hunting license has been the same since 1999. They are also the reason PA still only has 3 huntable Sundays out of the entire season. They are the reason we still have the antiquated antlerless license system and the pink envelopes. If anything, the state legislature appears give more preference to the non-hunters than they do the hunting population.


The Legislatures are in charge of the Game Commission. That's part of their job. Are you saying you want the price of a hunting license raised? I thought the doe license lottery system was to give everyone the same chance at drawing one. What kind of system are they going to replace that with?


----------



## vonfoust

Johnboy60 said:


> The Legislatures are in charge of the Game Commission. That's part of their job. Are you saying you want the price of a hunting license raised? I thought the doe license lottery system was to give everyone the same chance at drawing one. What kind of system are they going to replace that with?


Their job should be to put biologists in place and get out of the way.
The current antlerless application is not a lottery system. It's first come first served and depends on a county treasurer to be fast enough to beat the other county treasurers for you to get one in some areas.


----------



## Hlzr

In regards to pa doe licensing, it would be interesting the effect on harvest numbers if the doe license was purchased at the same time the license instead of the added steps needed currently here in the Quaker state. I’d bet that harvest number wouldn’t change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nicko

Johnboy60 said:


> The Legislatures are in charge of the Game Commission. That's part of their job. *Are you saying you want the price of a hunting license raised?* I thought the doe license lottery system was to give everyone the same chance at drawing one. What kind of system are they going to replace that with?


Absolutely. I'd be OK if they doubled the general license fee and doubled the price of antlerless tags. PA has got to be one of the cheapest states to hunt. They would have more money to allocate to hiring and training classes of new cadets. The GC officers are stretched very thin as it is and have to cover huge areas.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> The only place we can buy a license around here is Walmart and I'd rather pluck my finger nails off,one by one.We have a Dunhams but every time I've ever tried,they claim their system is down.There were a couple small shops who had PALS but they're closed now.
> 
> I bought my son's online because I wanted to get him some DMAP's but I'll probably buy mine at walmart just to get the antlerless envelopes.


I have gotten pink envelopes at Walmart without buying a license there…if that saves you picking off your nails.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Absolutely. I'd be OK if they doubled the general license fee and doubled the price of antlerless tags. PA has got to be one of the cheapest states to hunt. They would have more money to allocate to hiring and training classes of new cadets. The GC officers are stretched very thin as it is and have to cover huge areas.


Totally agree!!! But lawmakers won’t do it, somewhere there is pressure to keep it unchanged.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Totally agree!!! But lawmakers won’t do it, somewhere there is pressure to keep it unchanged.


I remember one of the hangups back in the early 2000s was the screaming from hunters to elected officials about the dramatic effect Gary Alts deer model had on the state deer herd. Elected officials wouldn't have anything to do with allowing the PGC to raise license fees while hunters were complaining to them about the herd. Old school hunters were PO'd enough. A license increase on top of it to hunt fewer deer would have made their heads explode and the lawmakers they voiced their concerns too would have lost their votes. This alone is a reason to make a case for taking everything away from the legislature.

But, I can't see that being an excuse or legitimate reason now. The herd has rebounded and the overall quality of deer in PA appears to be better than it has ever been.


----------



## vonfoust

It makes headlines for the legislator to say "Nope, we stopped them from charging the hunters too much." meanwhile never seeing a tax increase or salary increase they didn't vote for.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> I remember one of the hangups back in the early 2000s was the screaming from hunters to elected officials about the dramatic effect Gary Alts deer model had on the state deer herd. Elected officials wouldn't have anything to do with allowing the PGC to raise license fees while hunters were complaining to them about the herd. Old school hunters were PO'd enough. A license increase on top of it to hunt fewer deer would have made their heads explode and the lawmakers they voiced their concerns too would have lost their votes. This alone is a reason to make a case for taking everything away from the legislature.
> 
> But, I can't see that being an excuse or legitimate reason now. The herd has rebounded and the overall quality of deer in PA appears to be better than it has ever been.


The Game Commission has to be accountable to somebody and the Legislatures are the elected officials who make our laws. That’s how our system works. The Commission cannot be its own separate entity accountable to no one. I do agree that the deer herd has been decent now for quite a few years after it recovered from the slaughter they did years back. Kinda hated to see them putting doe season back in with buck again this year.


----------



## nicko

Johnboy60 said:


> The Game Commission has to be accountable to somebody and the Legislatures are the elected officials who make our laws. That’s how our system works. The Commission cannot be its own separate entity accountable to no one. I do agree that the deer herd has been decent now for quite a few years after it recovered from the slaughter they did years back. Kinda hated to see them putting doe season back in with buck again this year.


While the game commission does need to be accountable to somebody, they should be able to set license fees and seasons at their discretion and not be handcuffed by lawmakers and their political agendas.


----------



## vonfoust

Nvmd. This belongs down below


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Absolutely. I'd be OK if they doubled the general license fee and doubled the price of antlerless tags. PA has got to be one of the cheapest states to hunt. They would have more money to allocate to hiring and training classes of new cadets. The GC officers are stretched very thin as it is and have to cover huge areas.



I'm interested in what you and the others who liked this post think more field officers would actually accomplish? I mean, have any of you called upon them with no reply or service? It HAS happened to me, I've shared the story many times of trying to do the right thing when I finally found the still wounded deer I shot on a Friday night, Sunday morning....and how that turned out. As P.O.ed as I was at that moment, in hindsight I'm not sure more available officers would have made it any better?

Seems to me the overwhelming issues across our Commonwealth are NOT field related issues, mostly bureaucracy (WMU boundaries, tag allocations, etc...). When field related issues do surface, I am of the opinion that they are most often not handled correctly from the jump, like calling for wardens or deputies with tresspassers...a call to the local LEOs is the proper way to handle it AND it creates a record should PAGC officials get involved at a later point if game law violations are uncovered and having an LEO on scene can help with detaining criminals while waiting for the PAGC officials to arrive.

I am not in favor of raising the general license fees if there isn't a tangible and direct benefit to the buyer and I simply don't see more wardens and deputies as such. If they want to include an antlerless tag or something similar, so be it; but any raise with a promise to do something more bureaucratic with the funds is something I simply would not support.

Membership should have privledges, as a resident we already live in the State with third highest fuel tax in the country, there are only 16 States who have a higher sales tax than PA, we have home and vehicle insurance requirements, vehicle registration, and inspection laws that many other States do not.....

For the record, I like were I live or I wouldn't live here. I have traveled enough to have an appreciation for an area that actually experiences (in most years) four separate seasons. PA offers unique outdoor opportunities, some of the best trout streams East of the Mississippi, plenty of health large and small-mouth fishing, healthy waterfowl population, turkey, bear, deer, elk, small game, you name it....you can camp, hike, bike, hunt, fish, swim, etc...with relative ease and reasonable expense here in PA and I am thankful for that....


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Membership should have privledges, *as a resident we already live in the State with third highest fuel tax in the country, there are only 16 States who have a higher sales tax than PA, we have home and vehicle insurance requirements, vehicle registration, and inspection laws that many other States do not.....*


That is exactly why I want the legislature out.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I'm interested in what you and the others who liked this post think more field officers would actually accomplish? I mean, have any of you called upon them with no reply or service? It HAS happened to me, I've shared the story many times of trying to do the right thing when I finally found the still wounded deer I shot on a Friday night, Sunday morning....and how that turned out. As P.O.ed as I was at that moment, in hindsight I'm not sure more available officers would have made it any better?
> 
> Seems to me the overwhelming issues across our Commonwealth are NOT field related issues, mostly bureaucracy (WMU boundaries, tag allocations, etc...). When field related issues do surface, I am of the opinion that they are most often not handled correctly from the jump, like calling for wardens or deputies with tresspassers...a call to the local LEOs is the proper way to handle it AND it creates a record should PAGC officials get involved at a later point if game law violations are uncovered and having an LEO on scene can help with detaining criminals while waiting for the PAGC officials to arrive.
> 
> I am not in favor of raising the general license fees if there isn't a tangible and direct benefit to the buyer and I simply don't see more wardens and deputies as such. If they want to include an antlerless tag or something similar, so be it; but any raise with a promise to do something more bureaucratic with the funds is something I simply would not support.
> 
> Membership should have privledges, as a resident we already live in the State with third highest fuel tax in the country, there are only 16 States who have a higher sales tax than PA, we have home and vehicle insurance requirements, vehicle registration, and inspection laws that many other States do not.....
> 
> For the record, I like were I live or I wouldn't live here. I have traveled enough to have an appreciation for an area that actually experiences (in most years) four separate seasons. PA offers unique outdoor opportunities, some of the best trout streams East of the Mississippi, plenty of health large and small-mouth fishing, healthy waterfowl population, turkey, bear, deer, elk, small game, you name it....you can camp, hike, bike, hunt, fish, swim, etc...with relative ease and reasonable expense here in PA and I am thankful for that....


I have no direct experience with this but if there is one consistent theme or group I hear people complaining about when it comes to illegal hunting, trespassing, shooting whatever they want, not observing bag limits, etc. it is the Amish. Now, I don’t have anything against the Amish… But I do have a problem with people who do whatever they want and don’t observe the laws. I find it hard to believe that having more game commission officers in the field could not help put a clamp on this type of behavior.

On our lease in Potter, we regularly see guys riding around in trucks during gun season with their guns in their hands and the windows open. I watched a guy take a shot from his truck during the October senior hunt. While I like the fact that I can often hunt there and feel like I have it to myself a lot of the time, I would not be opposed to some game commission presence as I know there are trespassers since the front gate is always open.

The game commission has found a way to grit creative with additional stamps and tags to generate additional revenue when the lawmakers tied their hands. Can you imagine running a business and since 1999 not being able to raise the fees that you charge your customers? The price of everything has gone up since then. It’s not their fault that we do not have full Sunday hunting but the fact that they finally got the ball rolling on that I feel is worth at least a little something. They are at least in our corner and trying to get us into the 21st-century with all the other states that allow Sunday hunting. They are trying to fully automate the license sale system and move us away from the current antiquated antlerless license application process. Multiple times when I asked and wrote letters, I was told they did not want to mandate reporting on all antlered and antlerless tags because of the cost to do so online through the PALS system per tag. Right there, they could add that fee into the price of the tag which would force compliance on everyone to report. I’ve been on board with this idea as well for a while… Make everybody report on all tags filled. Hunters pay the fees and the current guesstimating of the harvest goes away.

The capability is there… They don’t want to do it because of the costs associated.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Have you or do you know if any other members have reported the guys hunting from their trucks….either to the PAGC, the lease president/Board or the local LEO as traveling in a vehicle with a loaded rifle or shotgun is a violation of law.

The PAGC isn’t a business it’s a governing body and their budget is significantly different increased in 2021 as compared to 1999. 

I think the problem most of us have is we think our license sales amount to “profit” for the Commission which is not the case. 

I have no issue with increased fees if those increases result in something tangible for the buyers. I’d bet my house if they doubled every fee, you still wouldn’t see a soul on RYHC to deal with the issue you shared. You’d have much better odds of taking information (license plates, vehicle/hunter descriptions) when you see and reporting it. When we were members there we actually patrolled it in the off season as it is an ATV heaven…in fact we encouraged the Board to consider alternative membership packages in an effort to lower the fees even further, for example an off-season ATV membership. That Board didn’t want to go in that direction but others we have have relationships with like Bear Hollow have; it’s a very smart decision. The ATV only memberships on Bear Hollow have resulted in hunting membership fee decrease of $175 over the last three years.


----------



## dougell

It would do some hunters good to ride around with a WCO for a day or ride along with a food and cover crew.

Most districts cover about 400sq miles.In this district,we have one F&C supervisor and two workers who are responsible for 10's of thousands of acres of gamelands.We have one WCO and he doesn't have any deputies.In just the twp where I live there's 9 full time cops and about that many partimers along with the PSP.At any given time,there's at least 6 police patrolling this twp ,which is just a fraction of the WCO's district.Do people really think the WCO's time should be spent on tresspass?


----------



## nicko

It's hard enough to get a signal up there with AT&T service. And to be honest, I have not reported what I have seen. The guy shooting from the truck was a least 1/4 mile away down the pipeline so getting an ID was not possible. We were up there last August doing treestand work and a father and son drove up to us on ATVs and asked if you had to be members to ride there. I told him yes......and they just kept on driving further into the lease. So I know what you mean about ATV heaven.


----------



## dougell

The PAGC isn’t a business it’s a governing body and their budget is significantly different increased in 2021 as compared to 1999. 

The PGC has no control over it's contract with employees.It's a state contract and everything to do with having employees has skyrocketed.If you ever look at the PGC's budget,the highest percentage is administartion fees and that's gone crazy.Pensions and health insurance costs alone have gone up enormously since 1999.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> It would do some hunters good to ride around with a WCO for a day or ride along with a food and cover crew.
> 
> Most districts cover about 400sq miles.In this district,we have one F&C supervisor and two workers who are responsible for 10's of thousands of acres of gamelands.We have one WCO and he doesn't have any deputies.In just the twp where I live there's 9 full time cops and about that many partimers along with the PSP.At any given time,there's at least 6 police patrolling this twp ,which is just a fraction of the WCO's district.Do people really think the WCO's time should be spent on tresspass?


If somebody is trespassing and hunting, wouldn't that mean they are hunting illegally?


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> I have gotten pink envelopes at Walmart without buying a license there…if that saves you picking off your nails.


Well,there's two places I try to avoid at all costs.One is what we refer to as the ghetto sheetz and the other is Walmart.I miss small pro shops and gun shops.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> If somebody is trespassing and hunting, wouldn't that mean they are hunting illegally?


Nope.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Nope.


Well, I'm wrong on that.

Doesn't seem to make sense you can trespass hunt and kill a deer or any game animal and they only thing you could be charged with is trespassing.


----------



## nicko

Interesting info on trespass hunting in PA.



https://westernpalawyer.com/pennsylvania-hunting-laws/


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> It would do some hunters good to ride around with a WCO for a day or ride along with a food and cover crew.
> 
> Most districts cover about 400sq miles.In this district,we have one F&C supervisor and two workers who are responsible for 10's of thousands of acres of gamelands.We have one WCO and he doesn't have any deputies.In just the twp where I live there's 9 full time cops and about that many partimers along with the PSP.At any given time,there's at least 6 police patrolling this twp ,which is just a fraction of the WCO's district.Do people really think the WCO's time should be spent on tresspass?


Yes, I do think they should be involved in trespass, especially if it involves hunting. We have some of the highest poaching rates and hunting related trespass incidents in the country and half the time, trespassers disregard the posted signs and continue along because they can and the fines are very minimal (if any). Half the time nobody responds, or by the time they do, it’s hard to prove. I like and respect the officers in my district and I know the PGC is spread thin, but that doesn’t change my thoughts. In my profession, if I lose staff and my expenses go up…. I can’t cry wolf and tell my clients that’s the way it is and do less for them as an answer…. They still expect the same level (if not more)…..it’s like that for most of our professions. 

I would also support a license fee increase, however I am with Joe, that there needs to be some benefit with that. I would also support the PGC being on their own…but there’s more to that than many people think. 









Purple Paint Law







www.pgc.pa.gov





I really wish our fines for poaching and trespass related to hunting was much more steep. You look at many states with a history of big bucks and many of them have no tolerance laws around trespass and poaching. That in itself helps a lot. 

Why couldn’t hunting related fines (like trespass and poaching) be increased dramatically and larger portions of those go to PGC?


----------



## dougell

Again,the number of police in any area will out number a WCO by at least 10 to 1.If the PGC enforced criminal trespass,their entire day would be spent on those calls.I do agree that there's no teeth in our current trespass laws.The PGC can cite someone for trespass if they were also in the act of violating a game law.In that case,it's like a $50 fine.They can't enforce criminal trespass.

The poaching fines were recently increased quite a bit,especially for repeat offenders.The bottom line is,you either have to be a complete idiot or be in the wrong place at the wrong time to get caught because one WCO covers such a huge area.The majority of their cases are built on hunter's being their witness.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Nvmd. This belongs down below


Don't do it. Nothing good happens down there.


----------



## nicko

Out of curiosity, what type of tangible benefit would you guys expect or hope for in exchange for an increase in the general license fee?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Sadly it’s cheaper to trespass and poach here than go hunt Midwest….and too many people know that and do exactly that.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It would do some hunters good to ride around with a WCO for a day or ride along with a food and cover crew.
> 
> Most districts cover about 400sq miles.In this district,we have one F&C supervisor and two workers who are responsible for 10's of thousands of acres of gamelands.We have one WCO and he doesn't have any deputies.In just the twp where I live there's 9 full time cops and about that many partimers along with the PSP.At any given time,there's at least 6 police patrolling this twp ,which is just a fraction of the WCO's district.Do people really think the WCO's time should be spent on tresspass?


Nope and that’s part of my point …. Hire 50 more and they’ll be doing exactly what the current members are doing or perhaps even worse/less.

The only issues I have ever had with field officers were because of the officer him/herself…their gross misinterpretation of the digest and/or abuse of power…and neither would be corrected by simply adding more. For the record, I have had WAY more positive experiences than negative, but the negative ones were so bad they left a lasting bad taste. I do all that I can not to paint with broad strokes, there are bad apples in every bunch, but the entire bunch is rarely bad.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> Again,the number of police in any area will out number a WCO by at least 10 to 1.If the PGC enforced criminal trespass,their entire day would be spent on those calls.I do agree that there's no teeth in our current trespass laws.The PGC can cite someone for trespass if they were also in the act of violating a game law.In that case,it's like a $50 fine.They can't enforce criminal trespass.
> 
> The poaching fines were recently increased quite a bit,especially for repeat offenders.The bottom line is,you either have to be a complete idiot or be in the wrong place at the wrong time to get caught because one WCO covers such a huge area.The majority of their cases are built on hunter's being their witness.


Read the link in my post. The PGC has the authority to investigate trespass violations as well as enforce as a primary offense, even if game laws aren’t broken. They CAN enforce it. 
Do we need more….yes!


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Out of curiosity, what type of tangible benefit would you guys expect or hope for in exchange for an increase in the general license fee?


A little research on other states structure would yield a lot of suggestions. I have archery hunted a lot of other states over the years and we pale in comparison to most. 
I support higher staffing and more “visibility” of enforcement. All it takes is one or two major arrests or busts in your area and the other outlaws learn quick. It’s not the only answer, but a main one. More staffing certainly isn’t going to hurt anything at all, but what they do with that is another story. 
More required/mandated harvest reporting. I do all of my harvests online through an app out of state…literally takes me 2 minutes. Confirm # is stored in there too. 
We’re getting there on some fronts and believe we will continue to get better….but “enforcement” of game law violations is way behind in our state compared to others. While it’s a staffing issue, it’s also because the fines and enforcement around it are cheap. We have way more outlaws here in my neck of the woods than any other state I’ve been in and I’ve been in some rough, deprived areas in Midwest and good eastern regions.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> The PAGC isn’t a business it’s a governing body and their budget is significantly different increased in 2021 as compared to 1999.
> 
> The PGC has no control over it's contract with employees.It's a state contract and everything to do with having employees has skyrocketed.If you ever look at the PGC's budget,the highest percentage is administartion fees and that's gone crazy.Pensions and health insurance costs alone have gone up enormously since 1999.


Exactly…I understand it, no different than all PA State employees. Some rural school districts have been crushed by the PSERS increases as they have no ability to raise taxes and no major businesses moving to contribute to the tax base. If I compared the any District from Chester County to any District in Potter Co the disparity in available services would be enough to make even the least educated gag. Same could be said for PenDot worker who works down here as compared to up there…..

My point adding more workers, officers, teachers, whatever isn’t the solution. Veiled attempts to justify property, income, sales, fuel, gambling, taxes are simply that attempts but they kind of have us all by the stones; right!

As for ride slings, been there done that, even worked with them to teach bow hunters and hunters education classes at Delco Field and Stream. Worked with them in partnership with DCNR offices on multiple projects in RCSP and one project in Warwick County Park. They are hard-working folks earning a reasonable wage with an outstanding benefit and retirement plan. Not all revived those benefits, but those that I worked with were on the pathway to that level.

I know I might be coming across as a crankshaft of sorts but I just don’t get the poor, poor overworked, underpaid WCO officer pity. I mean I don’t see any of them pandering for higher wages for insurance agents/brokers, home inspectors, school administrators, etc…

I don’t mind that we have to pay to play and I appreciate that we not bled dry for that privilege like we are for so many others here in PA (fuel especially). As for it being an extraordinary bargain, I’m not sure folks check other resident fees because I can assure you this….there are much better bang for your buck opportunities in this Country when it comes to residential hunting privledges.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Out of curiosity, what type of tangible benefit would you guys expect or hope for in exchange for an increase in the general license fee?


Antlerless tag included (at least one) would be good for me…some wouldn’t be happy about an increase just for that but that is something that would appeal to the TENS OF THOUSANDS who buy them


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Sadly it’s cheaper to trespass and poach here than go hunt Midwest….and too many people know that and do exactly that.


I agree, it makes me sick…the fastest and most efficient way I found to deal with it is call 911 everytime and report a suspicious person with a weapon on the property. Leo’s likely converge and now at least there is protection for the landowner to have a conversation, gather information and press charges. Approaching armed trespassers on your own isn’t always a wise choice. 

As easy as that sounds, trust me it’s not….first you have to press to file the charges, get a hearing date, attend the hearing, as not all perps roll over and pay a fine. You need to be the landowner not a lessee unless your lease contract grants power of attorney and I’ve never seen one that does, but I know they exist. 

As this process moves along you will have evidence at your fingertips to engage the PAGC, but remember it isn’t poaching unless they’ve killed something, but there are other violations that could be present like hunting out of season, from a vehicle, within a safety zone, etc….and keep in mind if you go to court you can factor into the case legal fees, court fees, lost wages, any property damage…THROW THE BOOK…it’s not easy but it works…the word will get out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> Read the link in my post. The PGC has the authority to investigate trespass violations as well as enforce as a primary offense, even if game laws aren’t broken. They CAN enforce it.
> Do we need more….yes!


Yes Perry, you are correct, but it is a terrible drain on their limited personnel resource and they would never be able to hire the numbers needed to do what local LEOs are capable of….we met a couple of great Leo’s, even permitted them to bow hunt our property which turned out to be a very wise choice for many years


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Yes Perry, you are correct, but it is a terrible drain on their limited personnel resource and they would never be able to hire the numbers needed to do what local LEOs are capable of….we met a couple of great Leo’s, even permitted them to bow hunt our property which turned out to be a very wise choice for many years


I agree Joe, I even said numerous times above we are short. I am not arguing that. However the PGC can enforce trespass, even when a game violation isn’t present. I hear way too many times by many they can’t do that….they can. 
But the fact is it’s a major problem and will continue to be one (shortage or not). I feel it’s our number 1 issue (trespass and poaching) by far amongst hunters outside of disease and other herd mgmt issues by nature. I don’t expect it to be perfect…but we are just to lax with major game violations in this state and as long as that continues, so will major problems. I never understood why anyone would want to be lax with many of these laws (especially in comparison to other states), however I never quite understood politics and I would be a very, very bad politician [emoji106].


----------



## vonfoust

Didn't it just change to where the PGC can enforce trespass? Thought I remembered it being in the last year or two that it came about.


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> Yes, I do think they should be involved in trespass, especially if it involves hunting. We have some of the highest poaching rates and hunting related trespass incidents in the country and half the time, trespassers disregard the posted signs and continue along because they can and the fines are very minimal (if any). Half the time nobody responds, or by the time they do, it’s hard to prove. I like and respect the officers in my district and I know the PGC is spread thin, but that doesn’t change my thoughts. In my profession, if I lose staff and my expenses go up…. I can’t cry wolf and tell my clients that’s the way it is and do less for them as an answer…. They still expect the same level (if not more)…..it’s like that for most of our professions.
> 
> I would also support a license fee increase, however I am with Joe, that there needs to be some benefit with that. I would also support the PGC being on their own…but there’s more to that than many people think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Paint Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pgc.pa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish our fines for poaching and trespass related to hunting was much more steep. You look at many states with a history of big bucks and many of them have no tolerance laws around trespass and poaching. That in itself helps a lot.
> 
> Why couldn’t hunting related fines (like trespass and poaching) be increased dramatically and larger portions of those go to PGC?


In Texas it is a felony to kill deer on someone's property without permission.


----------



## Gene94

vonfoust said:


> Didn't it just change to where the PGC can enforce trespass? Thought I remembered it being in the last year or two that it came about.


I know the "purple paint law" went into effect in the last year or 2. Didn't punishment for trespassers get more teeth in them with that law?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

There's a lot of interesting reading on this thread in the last day or 2 in regards to trespassers/poachers. One thing I wish would change is if you shoot a deer and it runs across property line (especially since a lot of us hunt some small properties here in PA) that it would be legal to recover the deer, no questions asked. As long as you're following blood and leave your weapon on your side of the fence. I think some other states have laws like this. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

2 years ago a buddy of mine was hunting co-op property and killed a 120" buck. A couple guys told a landowner that my buddy killed the buck on the land owner's property. He called the PGC about my buddy trespassing. The PGC called my buddy and he told them where he shot the buck and where the gutpile was. It turned out that my friend never called to ask for permission to hunt on the co-op property and while he hadn't trespassed on the guy who called the PGC, the PGC still charged him with trespass on the co-op.

I would call the cops if I saw someone hunting my property, but the PGC can enforce trespass issues.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> 2 years ago a buddy of mine was hunting co-op property and killed a 120" buck. A couple guys told a landowner that my buddy killed the buck on the land owner's property. He called the PGC about my buddy trespassing. The PGC called my buddy and he told them where he shot the buck and where the gutpile was. It turned out that my friend never called to ask for permission to hunt on the co-op property and while he hadn't trespassed on the guy who called the PGC, the PGC still charged him with trespass on the co-op.
> 
> I would call the cops if I saw someone hunting my property, but the PGC can enforce trespass issues.


So they didn't catch him, but they still fined him? I haven't heard that one before...I know both LEOs and WCOs are very particular with regard to citing for tresspass. I have literally stood between a munucipal police officer and an PAGC Warden showing them trail camera pictures of the neighbor clearling tresspassing on the on the property, in full camo, carrying a long gun during archery only season and niether did anything about it except warn the neighbor. I was a bit miffed about that and that is when I was told the need to catch the tresspasser in order to cite/fine....that's when I decided I was calling 911 from them on when someone is tresspassing. With that said, I know that ciminals can be prosecuted based video and still photos as we had a break-in at our buisness and it was the footage that led to the arrest of the of the criminal. Not sure if it is too much of a hassle or what, but again, I don't think simply adding more to the mix as far as PAGC personnel is concerned would fix that problem. I could be wrong.


----------



## rogersb

12-Ringer said:


> So they didn't catch him, but they still fined him? I haven't heard that one before...I know both LEOs and WCOs are very particular with regard to citing for tresspass. I have literally stood between a munucipal police officer and an PAGC Warden showing them trail camera pictures of the neighbor clearling tresspassing on the on the property, in full camo, carrying a long gun during archery only season and niether did anything about it except warn the neighbor. I was a bit miffed about that and that is when I was told the need to catch the tresspasser in order to cite/fine....that's when I decided I was calling 911 from them on when someone is tresspassing. With that said, I know that ciminals can be prosecuted based video and still photos as we had a break-in at our buisness and it was the footage that led to the arrest of the of the criminal. Not sure if it is too much of a hassle or what, but again, I don't think simply adding more to the mix as far as PAGC personnel is concerned would fix that problem. I could be wrong.


Yes. There are different types and levels of trespass. Trespassing while on your way to rob a place is different than walking your dog across a random field. He was cited for almost the lowest level of trespass. Its kind of like a speeding ticket where after a few years it doesn't matter, and he didnt lose any hunting privileges or have to give up the deer. More or less was an expensive way to learn that while co-op land is open, you still have to get in touch with the land owner first.


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> Read the link in my post. The PGC has the authority to investigate trespass violations as well as enforce as a primary offense, even if game laws aren’t broken. They CAN enforce it.
> Do we need more….yes!


You're correct,that did change last year but it still only applies to code 34.They still can't cite someone for criminal trespass.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man Roger, that’s a bite in the rear if I’ve ever heard of one….thanks for sharing.


----------



## dougell

Gene94 said:


> I know the "purple paint law" went into effect in the last year or 2. Didn't punishment for trespassers get more teeth in them with that law?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


No,part of the bill to allow sunday hunting was for tougher trespass enforcement but that bill never passed.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> No,part of the bill to allow sunday hunting was for tougher trespass enforcement but that bill never passed.


Gotcha, ok. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

Mr. October said:


> I'll let you know. Orders are months behind. Lancaster says it probably won't arrive before September.


Wait is that really how long the wait is from Lancaster? My bow shop just became a PSE dealer within the last month or so and on June 16th I said to them how I’d love to try an EVL 34 in black with 80lb limbs, and to top it off I’m also a lefty…

They messaged me on Monday and said it was here already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

Waited 17 weeks for nexus 6.


----------



## Mr. October

Aspade17 said:


> Wait is that really how long the wait is from Lancaster? My bow shop just became a PSE dealer within the last month or so and on June 16th I said to them how I’d love to try an EVL 34 in black with 80lb limbs, and to top it off I’m also a lefty…
> 
> They messaged me on Monday and said it was here already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You probably aren’t left handed.  PSE is supposed to be doing a run of lefty risers in July. Hopefully I’ll get one of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

Mr. October said:


> You probably aren’t left handed.  PSE is supposed to be doing a run of lefty risers in July. Hopefully I’ll get one of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny thing is I am a lefty! They got mine in and a 70 pound camo lefty in on the same day. It was still hanging on the rack yesterday when I got mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Aspade17 said:


> Funny thing is I am a lefty! They got mine in and a 70 pound camo lefty in on the same day. It was still hanging on the rack yesterday when I got mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! And lucky for you. I ordered mine with 60 lb. limbs. Lancaster said, conservatively September but the guy at the PSE booth at Total Archery Challenge said it will be before then.


----------



## nicko

Future of the hunting population in PA?



https://www.deer.psu.edu/magic-8-ball/


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Future of the hunting population in PA?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.deer.psu.edu/magic-8-ball/


It's why I roll my eyes when anyone starts with "The PGC mismanagement of (insert species, mostly deer) is why no one is hunting." 
It's just a different world today. I feel fortunate that I think my son will continue to hunt but my daughter has no interest.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> It's why I roll my eyes when anyone starts with "The PGC mismanagement of (insert species, mostly deer) is why no one is hunting."
> It's just a different world today. I feel fortunate that I think my son will continue to hunt but my daughter has no interest.


And I think anybody who did get out of hunting and blames it on the GC says it as a smokescreen when they got out for other reasons (ie - lost interest, not enough time, change in priorities, etc). 

You're right.....it's just a different world today.


----------



## Mathias

When do we mail our first antlerless apps? Thanks, too tired to look it up myself today. 🥱


----------



## Gene94

Resident applications accepted July 12

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Amazing how quickly the summer passes and the season is upon us. I’m in no rush to wish the summer away.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Future of the hunting population in PA?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.deer.psu.edu/magic-8-ball/


Thanks for the link Nick. Hunter numbers are collapsing across the country with less and less long-term hunters joining every year. We worry about deer recruitment and should be worried about hunter recruitment. Despite a surge during COVID, long-term hunter numbers continue to decline. When people see things like the changes the PGC has made allowing more deer seasons and more bear tags and such they panic thinking about hunter numbers from years ago. But it isn’t years ago. If the precipitous decline continues, at some point hunting will cease to be a viable tool in biologist’s arsenal and we’ll be so far off the radar of policy makers. 

As far as they “why” I feel like mostly hunters are our own worst enemy. When I was a kid, in nearly any state you could find a friendly farmer or landowner to let you hunt at almost any time. Now, with deer season running from September to January nobody wants their deer hunting “ruined” so small game hunters are kept off and deer hunting is reserved for those with the $$ to pay trespass fees or outright leases. Outdoors TV smashes a steady diet of garbage that we “need” to buy down everyone’s throat and hunting starts to become a game of the rich. Much like it is in Europe.


----------



## huntin_addict

Mr. October said:


> Thanks for the link Nick. Hunter numbers are collapsing across the country with less and less long-term hunters joining every year. We worry about deer recruitment and should be worried about hunter recruitment. Despite a surge during COVID, long-term hunter numbers continue to decline. When people see things like the changes the PGC has made allowing more deer seasons and more bear tags and such they panic thinking about hunter numbers from years ago. But it isn’t years ago. If the precipitous decline continues, at some point hunting will cease to be a viable tool in biologist’s arsenal and we’ll be so far off the radar of policy makers.
> 
> As far as they “why” I feel like mostly hunters are our own worst enemy. When I was a kid, in nearly any state you could find a friendly farmer or landowner to let you hunt at almost any time. Now, with deer season running from September to January nobody wants their deer hunting “ruined” so small game hunters are kept off and deer hunting is reserved for those with the $$ to pay trespass fees or outright leases. Outdoors TV smashes a steady diet of garbage that we “need” to buy down everyone’s throat and hunting starts to become a game of the rich. Much like it is in Europe.


I've said this same thing for many years now. We are our own worst enemies. How many times has it been said on here that someone shouldn't worry what others spend their money on? I agree with that, however, when you slowly yet steadily outprice the budget of many, you will steadily lose participants. 

I am firmly of the opinion that hunting WILL disappear one day. I just hope that I am 6 foot under when that day comes.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Opted to not get my hunting license online this year and went into an actual sporting goods store for it this morning...and a bit of fishing tackle.

Bass fishing in the river has been getting better and better since the season opened. 88 fish (84 Smallmouth) caught on my 3 morning outings for just this week, still none measuring over 15"s yet but the "season" is still young with some of the best fishing still to come later. Not sure where the bald eagles got to as I haven't seen them but I'm still seeing deer.

Just a reminder: July 4th is a fish for free day here in Pa!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Gene94 said:


> There's a lot of interesting reading on this thread in the last day or 2 in regards to trespassers/poachers. One thing I wish would change is if you shoot a deer and it runs across property line (especially since a lot of us hunt some small properties here in PA) that it would be legal to recover the deer, no questions asked. As long as you're following blood and leave your weapon on your side of the fence. I think some other states have laws like this.


I wouldn't mind having that ability here in Pa but theirs a ton of greed out there, especially when big deer are involved. More and more previously open to hunting property is being lost to development and/or bought up by individuals seeking to have their own slice of hunting heaven, can't blame them for that as most would likely do the same, but more people then ever are trying to attract, grow and manage bigger deer and would rather deny someone access to find one that wondered on their property...in favor of instead finding and keeping it for themselves. 

Had a buddy an archery season or 2 a go have just that happen to him on an out of state hunt. Last morning of his hunt, shot a beautiful 8pt that made it across the property line. He played by the rules and asked for permission to recover it but was denied. He had to come home without his kill but the kicker of it was he could see the buck lying dead from the property line...and then was told later that day the owners of that property were seen butchering that deer!
If that's not greed in some form I don't know what is.

I want another hunter to find their deer and make every effort to do it...or they shouldn't be out there in the first place. My dad has put down deer shot by others that came from adjacent properties and told them to come get it when they made the effort to follow it, I have as well but I also had one of my first buck taken from me purely because they got to it first. Having a deer stolen in my opinion is much more likely to occur in today's world then when it happened to me nearly 30yrs ago. They're may be less hunters today but common courtesy or hunter etiquette is certainly less common then it was then.

I could go on with more examples but many changes have happened in the nearly 30yrs I've been hunting. I appreciate the use and access to the properties I currently have but shudder to think about the changes that will have occurred in another 30yrs. I'm lucky as many others are but try to imagine how much less access theirs going to be for future generations of hunters based on just the changes you've seen in your lifetime, not gonna be pretty.


----------



## 12-Ringer

4.5 hrs away…











If nothing else, these cams are neat


----------



## LetThemGrow

Way cool Joe. Just don’t tell OldLoggy that you are cheating


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> 4.5 hrs away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing else, these cams are neat


“If nothing else”?…..you have a damn nice buck there coming in from left


----------



## RonMack619

davydtune said:


> In 🙂 Just waiting for the new saddle to come monday and need to find my fids so I can splice this amsteel to make some step aiders. About time to bust a piece of this osage out and rough a bow out so it will dry faster 😊


What type of saddle you going to be using? Do you also use a small stand when sitting in saddle or just put feet on steps?


----------



## RonMack619

So I my scouting was done around April and got my trees prepped. The 2 farms near where I’m going to be hunting are growing corn and the other beans. I keep trying to figure out how and when deer are going to use these as destination food plots and how you guys use them as a strategy ? ( second year hunter trying to learn all I can) 
Cheers guys


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Amazing how quickly the summer passes and the season is upon us. I’m in no rush to wish the summer away.


I concur. Then hunting season passes even quicker and we’re stuck in winter doldrums ☹
Is Perry coming back, or was is permanent?


----------



## Mathias

Once again, trying something new in my main plot up north, about 1 acre.
Winter wheat, winter forage pea and tillage radish, then packed and a clover mix added on top.
My clover plot is doing pretty well, May spray the grasses next trip, we’ll see after I cut it last time up.


----------



## Gene94

RonMack619 said:


> So I my scouting was done around April and got my trees prepped. The 2 farms near where I’m going to be hunting are growing corn and the other beans. I keep trying to figure out how and when deer are going to use these as destination food plots and how you guys use them as a strategy ? ( second year hunter trying to learn all I can)
> Cheers guys


Deer will be hitting the beans as long as they're green. In early season (evenings) I would hunt field edge or back along trails coming to the beans as long as you're not getting too close to the bedding area. I would not recommend walking in along the edge of the bean field for any (morning) hunts as you will blow the deer out. Corn fields can be hunted morning or evening as they serve as a visual barrier. I like hunting the edges and find that deer love to fool around between the woods and corn as they feed out of the corn in the morning and back into the corn in the evening. Whether bean or corn field, make sure you beat the deer to their destination so you're not spooking them on your way to stand, and have a good exit plan (especially after evening hunts on beans) so you don't blow the field out on your way out. I'm sure others on this forum have more to share. Good luck this season!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I concur. Then hunting season passes even quicker and we’re stuck in winter doldrums ☹
> Is Perry coming back, or was is permanent?


Pretty sure he should be back soon after he finishes his 5,000 Hail Marys and 1,000 Our Fathers.


----------



## huntin_addict

Not sure if it's been mentioned or not, but after receiving and reviewing my new 2021/2022 license, I see there are month and day cutouts on the back. Additionally after reviewing the book, I see that cutting out the month and day are part of the tagging requirements. As a public service announcement, just wanted to let everyone know. 

You can guarantee that there are going to be some "improper tagging" fines handed out for that this year.


----------



## Mr. October

huntin_addict said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned or not, but after receiving and reviewing my new 2021/2022 license, I see there are month and day cutouts on the back. Additionally after reviewing the book, I see that cutting out the month and day are part of the tagging requirements. As a public service announcement, just wanted to let everyone know.
> 
> You can guarantee that there are going to be some "improper tagging" fines handed out for that this year.


I think we discussed it at the end of the old year thread. I for one am excited to not have to. Are my ballpoint pen work in freezing conditions.


----------



## huntin_addict

Mr. October said:


> I think we discussed it at the end of the old year thread. I for one am excited to not have to. Are my ballpoint pen work in freezing conditions.


Unfortunately, there are still items you need to fill out with the aforementioned frozen pen, so there is that....


----------



## Billy H

RonMack619 said:


> So I my scouting was done around April and got my trees prepped. The 2 farms near where I’m going to be hunting are growing corn and the other beans. I keep trying to figure out how and when deer are going to use these as destination food plots and how you guys use them as a strategy ? ( second year hunter trying to learn all I can)
> Cheers guys


 I’d be on the beans. Hunting corn can be frustrating. My experience here with standing corn is once people start entering the woods deer tend to stay in the corn during daylight. That and pinning down where they transition from woods to field is tough because your line of sight is limited, forcing you to walk the edge to figure things out. Now after it’s cut that’s a good place to be. Not only do they loose a huge amount of cover forcing them into the timber. You can now set up to catch them entering in the evening. You can set up where you can watch the whole field and plan accordingly . I love hunting around bean fields. You can almost set your watch at times when they will enter. They also will bed in beans. See it all the time. Sounds like you have a good spot there. Good luck, will be looking for hero picture this fall👍


----------



## Johnboy60

Mr. October said:


> Thanks for the link Nick. Hunter numbers are collapsing across the country with less and less long-term hunters joining every year. We worry about deer recruitment and should be worried about hunter recruitment. Despite a surge during COVID, long-term hunter numbers continue to decline. When people see things like the changes the PGC has made allowing more deer seasons and more bear tags and such they panic thinking about hunter numbers from years ago. But it isn’t years ago. If the precipitous decline continues, at some point hunting will cease to be a viable tool in biologist’s arsenal and we’ll be so far off the radar of policy makers.
> 
> As far as they “why” I feel like mostly hunters are our own worst enemy. When I was a kid, in nearly any state you could find a friendly farmer or landowner to let you hunt at almost any time. Now, with deer season running from September to January nobody wants their deer hunting “ruined” so small game hunters are kept off and deer hunting is reserved for those with the $$ to pay trespass fees or outright leases. Outdoors TV smashes a steady diet of garbage that we “need” to buy down everyone’s throat and hunting starts to become a game of the rich. Much like it is in Europe.


Leases at least gave the deer some refuge from the Game Commissions attempt to thin the herd down to nothing. Not only that but the deputies out running around trying to pinch someone for some minor violation don’t bother you on a lease. I don’t believe hunters are causing any of the decline in hunting. The kids just want to play on their phones and computers now. You hardly even see them playing outside much anymore. Years ago a lot of hunters thought they had a right to hunt in any woods they saw. There wasn’t much respect for private property. Hunters that don’t want to pay lease fees have plenty of state game lands to hunt on.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Once again, trying something new in my main plot up north, about 1 acre.
> Winter wheat, winter forage pea and tillage radish, then packed and a clover mix added on top.
> My clover plot is doing pretty well, May spray the grasses next trip, we’ll see after I cut it last time up.
> View attachment 7427381


Sounds like a solid cold weather mix, hopefully you can hold some deer to your place through rifle season. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Happy 4th to all!! 

Good looking buck Joe!!

I missed Perry’s exit?


----------



## perryhunter4

LetThemGrow said:


> Happy 4th to all!!
> 
> Good looking buck Joe!!
> 
> I missed Perry’s exit?


I read he was banned, but when asked nobody said why. What happened with him? 
He’s a good guy!!


----------



## Mathias

perryhunter4 said:


> I read he was banned, but when asked nobody said why. What happened with him?
> He’s a good guy!!


I thought so too. It seems asking why is taboo (Fingers crossed we don’t join him, lol)


----------



## jlh42581

Open access private near my house that have my stands set from spring leased and posted over the weekend. Called, going to get my stands this morning.

Main reason it was leased, the landowner heard you can get six doe tags. Wanted to say it's actually unlimited but good luck getting 2 let alone 6 in 4D. 

Oh well, moving on


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I thought so too. It seems asking why is taboo (Fingers crossed we don’t join him, lol)


He'll be back. Like me at times, spent too much time down in the basement.


----------



## Johnboy60

It’s a lot “cooler” down in the basement.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> Open access private near my house that have my stands set from spring leased and posted over the weekend. Called, going to get my stands this morning.
> 
> Main reason it was leased, the landowner heard you can get six doe tags. Wanted to say it's actually unlimited but good luck getting 2 let alone 6 in 4D.
> 
> Oh well, moving on


Seneca resource owned about 3k acres less than 2 miles from my house.It's a good mix of clearcuts,laurel and oak.It was always open to the public and usually DMAP'd.I didn't see it listed on the PGC's DMAP website so I called them and found out they they sold it to another timber company.I know that company often DMAP's their properties so I called them to find out that they plan on leasing it.I need to find out the details because while I detest leasing,I'd hate to get shut out of such a convenient place for me to hunt.It's not the first time this has happened.


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> I'd hate to get shut out of such a convenient place for me to hunt.It's not the first time this has happened.


Its the game you play for sure when you dont lock it up with money. The dues this place wants is up there with going to the midwest for a week. The property is not anything id willingly pick to pay that kind of money on but they had every spot filled before the posters went up apparently. Ive scouted every inch of it in the last five years, they can keep it, the deer are few and far between, it was a convenience as you stated but you know where I live, theres plenty of public.


----------



## dougell

I'm in the same boat and honestly.if they stop DMAPing it,I probably won't hunt it much anyway.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Seneca resource owned about 3k acres less than 2 miles from my house.It's a good mix of clearcuts,laurel and oak.It was always open to the public and usually DMAP'd.I didn't see it listed on the PGC's DMAP website so I called them and found out they they sold it to another timber company.I know that company often DMAP's their properties so I called them to find out that they plan on leasing it.I need to find out the details because while I detest leasing,I'd hate to get shut out of such a convenient place for me to hunt.It's not the first time this has happened.


Collins and Hancock did that with 10 of thousands of acres that I personally know of around our place outside of Gold. One particular tract was divided into three separate leases 1600 acres, 2750 acres, and 1300 acres...I was a member on the 1600 acre lease for 8 years, but just don't put the time in up there to justify the extra expense even though the costs are nothing.

They are starting to get uber creative as well, selling select memberships...for example you can but a non-hunting membership that grants access for hiking and biking, you can buy a motorized membership that allows hiking, biking, atv/motorbike and snowmobile, and of course there is the hunting memberships in which you can use a motorized bike as well. The atv/motorbiking and snowmobiling is probably bigger than the hunting. The 1600 acre lease has 55 hunting members, but only 26 archer hunt. Only 9 of those are locals and when I did hunt it, I never saw another person. There are three access points less than 2-miles from the front door and it's property that ran amuck on since I was a kid. I missed the initiation of the lease and it took 4 years to get on it...I wasn't happy about that, but it worked out.


----------



## dougell

I talked to the guy in charge of managing the leases.He told me it would be advertised as a recreational lease which would include year round ATV use.When Seneca owned it,they managed the timber very well and tried to keep ATV traffic out.I'm not sure how it will play out.I speculate that they'll advertise it and open in up for bids.It kinda blows but it's not really that big of a deal.I was talking with a buddy of mine at the gym this morning.He has a camp that borders the property and hunts it religiously.He also brokered the deal between Seneca and this other company.He was shocked and disturbed when I told him what they planned on doing.Since he has inside connection,maybe he'll be able to work something out before they advertise it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hope so as today so many established clubs jump on them so they may not even be available to locals or those with bordering properties. I know the Brookland Club has fallen on some hard time and are getting trampled by trespassers, I don't even remember how acres they have now, but it is A LOT


----------



## dougell

I've seen leases come and go quite a bit around here.Usually a Timber company sells to an investment corp who come in and rapes and pillages the timber.They then lease it until a conservation organization like the western Pa conservancy or conservation fund comes in and buys it.At that time,they'll open it back up to the public before selling it or handing it over to the PGC or DCNR.By the time that happens,the property is trashed.We have thousands of acres like that around here.By the time you can hunt it again,it's a tangled mess of beech,striped maple and black birch.

That Seneca property was a gem.They had huge cleacuts that overwhelemed the deer and patches of laurel with a nice overstory of oak plus they DMAP'd it.You didn't see a lot of daylight movement because the deer had no reason to leave the laurel or clearcuts but the deer are there.I could almost guarantee a dead deer for my kid with one or two slow,one man pushes during rifle season.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Collins and Hancock did that with 10 of thousands of acres that I personally know of around our place outside of Gold. One particular tract was divided into three separate leases 1600 acres, 2750 acres, and 1300 acres...I was a member on the 1600 acre lease for 8 years, but just don't put the time in up there to justify the extra expense even though the costs are nothing.
> 
> They are starting to get uber creative as well, selling select memberships...for example you can but a non-hunting membership that grants access for hiking and biking, you can buy a motorized membership that allows hiking, biking, atv/motorbike and snowmobile, and of course there is the hunting memberships in which you can use a motorized bike as well. The atv/motorbiking and snowmobiling is probably bigger than the hunting. The 1600 acre lease has 55 hunting members, but only 26 archer hunt. Only 9 of those are locals and when I did hunt it, I never saw another person. There are three access points less than 2-miles from the front door and it's property that ran amuck on since I was a kid. I missed the initiation of the lease and it took 4 years to get on it...I wasn't happy about that, but it worked out.


Hmmm...one of those leases sounds familiar.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> I've seen leases come and go quite a bit around here.Usually a Timber company sells to an investment corp who come in and rapes and pillages the timber.They then lease it until a conservation organization like the western Pa conservancy or conservation fund comes in and buys it.At that time,they'll open it back up to the public before selling it or handing it over to the PGC or DCNR.By the time that happens,the property is trashed.We have thousands of acres like that around here.By the time you can hunt it again,it's a tangled mess of beech,striped maple and black birch.
> 
> That Seneca property was a gem.They had huge cleacuts that overwhelemed the deer and patches of laurel with a nice overstory of oak plus they DMAP'd it.You didn't see a lot of daylight movement because the deer had no reason to leave the laurel or clearcuts but the deer are there.I could almost guarantee a dead deer for my kid with one or two slow,one man pushes during rifle season.


That sucks to hear and never realized how “dry” these timber companies and investment corps bleed the property. But not surprised either. When these companies do lease on huge timber like this, how is it even policed? Seems like it would very hard to do, let alone anyone having interest once they have your $. Then up north, having to worry about ATV and such continuously raising hell! That’s a tough pill. 
Once it’s bled, what’s leftover doesn’t sound like much for habitat (I am not talking the clearcuts).


----------



## 12-Ringer

off topic....
18th Annual Deer Contest Registration underway - get-in while the gettin' is good .... click below.....








Archery Talk Forum







www.archerytalk.com


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> That sucks to hear and never realized how “dry” these timber companies and investment corps bleed the property. But not surprised either. When these companies do lease on huge timber like this, how is it even policed? Seems like it would very hard to do, let alone anyone having interest once they have your $. Then up north, having to worry about ATV and such continuously raising hell! That’s a tough pill.
> Once it’s bled, what’s leftover doesn’t sound like much for habitat (I am not talking the clearcuts).


At least around here,the locals get together with a bunch of guys,lease the property and police the heck out of it.About 16 years ago,I got into once of these groups.It was about $200/yr and it encompassed about 4k acres that were stretched over 5 different chunks.Some of the guys hunted but it was basically a place to ride ATV's and camp.To make money.they even had poker runs on some of the bigger tracts lol.You didn't want to get caught trespassing though.They'd have you arrested.I got out when they wouldn't give access to an old guy to pick leeks.Every bit of that land has been sold and is now open to the public again.The habitat is crap though.


----------



## nicko

The season is definitely right around the corner… Driving through Pipersville and saw a sign for deer corn.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> The season is definitely right around the corner… Driving through Pipersville and saw a sign for deer corn.


----------



## tyepsu

My license finally arrived. What County Treasurer does everyone send their doe tag application to?


----------



## ezshot81

tyepsu said:


> My license finally arrived. What County Treasurer does everyone send their doe tag application to?


This is like telling where you secret spot is.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ezshot81 said:


> This is like telling where you secret spot is.


Avoid Lebanon. Last time I tried that I got first round mid-September. Berks and Schuylkill good, Delaware has been OK.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Never had an issue with Lancaster but I also am not after a competitive first rounder

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I gave up on the Chesco courthouse. Once 2nd round hits, seems all their employees are on vaca and applications can take 2+ weeks to process. Just another reason to take this process out of the hands of the counties and let the PGC handle it their way.


----------



## rogersb

I dont send to Luzerne or Carbon.


----------



## tyepsu

I grew up sending it to Tioga County and they are super slow. i then lived in Beaver County and they aren't much better. Last year I sent to Montgomery County and got my tag quite a bit faster.


----------



## 12-Ringer

2nd for MontCo….fastest we’ve ever used


----------



## Ds999

Can’t wait, V3 coming this week.


----------



## Mathias

Ordered 6 more arrows from South Shore. Broadheads inbound too. I’m set but for my antlerless tags.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Ordered 6 more arrows from South Shore. Broadheads inbound too. I’m set but for my antlerless tags.


You headed to TN for any duration.?


----------



## 12-Ringer

TANK!!!


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> TANK!!!


Wow he's massive! It's a dream of mine to kill a PA archery bear. [emoji1696]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Joe, Tn for 2 weeks this year. Nice bear!
an hour after our arrival late







this afternoon, he came back to say hello. Took a bunch of pics/videos. Really enjoy watching these guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s another good one….


----------



## huntin_addict

12-Ringer said:


> TANK!!!


That's a darn good one @12-Ringer.


----------



## huntin_addict

Mathias said:


> Joe, Tn for 2 weeks this year. Nice bear!
> an hour after our arrival late
> View attachment 7429610
> this afternoon, he came back to say hello. Took a bunch of pics/videos. Really enjoy watching these guys.


That's a doggone good one too @Mathias.


----------



## Mathias

This one was a HOG 😳


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow huge bears guys!!!


----------



## perryhunter4

Damn nice bears…. Head and snouts are huge [emoji106]


----------



## nicko

Those are some bulbous bruins.

3A tag in the mail tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Those are some bulbous bruins.
> 
> 3A tag in the mail tonight.


Mine our going out tomorrow


----------



## davydtune

Man you guys are pumpin me up with these bears  Currently a good bit of my down time is being spent on Onx marking spots to scout out for the Bear muzzy season. A few of us are taking that whole week off and will be down a little south of Benezett huntin bears  Just fell in love with the area last fall on my elk hunt and well there is a good amount of bears around there


----------



## Mathias

My wife just said ”lots of deer in field this morning”
This one caught my eye, first buck I’ve seen.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can see why he caught your eye[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## vonfoust

This one will be nowhere to be found by bear season. They just show up, eat camera's, then leave.


----------



## LetThemGrow

That buck looks great Matt!

I need to remember to send off first round when I get back next week. Family vacation in Florida this week.


----------



## Mathias

Cool pics!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Johnboy60

Doe License Day


----------



## redlab

Here's a big one I got on cam !


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow!!!


----------



## Johnboy60

He’s a beast


----------



## 12-Ringer

So what it the final skinny on antlerleas hunting during the firearm season? You can kill an antlerleas deer the entire first week or the entire 2-week season; I am confused?


----------



## Johnboy60

Yes. Statewide


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> So what it the final skinny on antlerleas hunting during the firearm season? You can kill an antlerleas deer the entire first week or the entire 2-week season; I am confused?


You are not confused. 2 weeks of concurrent buck and doe statewide.


----------



## Johnboy60

Kind of a bummer even though I do most of my hunting in Bow Season. Buck season was a magical time when we were kids. When you heard a close shot you knew a buck might be coming. The last time they did this for a few years in a row, the herd was thinned too far. It took awhile for them to recover. I remember it well. The shooting was nonstop for hours.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If it’s brown it’s down…watch out boys…going to work extra hard to tag out in the archery season


----------



## Johnboy60

12-Ringer said:


> If it’s brown it’s down…watch out boys…going to work extra hard to tag out in the archery season


You know it!


----------



## TauntoHawk

With a Saturday/Sunday start they need to go to just a single week Saturday to the next Saturday buck/doe season.. the end 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> With a Saturday/Sunday start they need to go to just a single week Saturday to the next Saturday buck/doe season.. the end
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Been down with that for a decade….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice snook…where in Fla you staying?


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Nice snook…where in Fla you staying?


Below Naples….


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> With a Saturday/Sunday start they need to go to just a single week Saturday to the next Saturday buck/doe season.. the end
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I think 2-3 seasons of this would end up with discussion about there being too many deer and habitat reversal. 

Hunting population going down, some only hunt two days a year, huntable land lost to posting and development every year, the PGC relying on hunters to help control the overall herd including DMA areas. Overall, there are fewer hunters every year to help the GC meet their goals. If anything, I could see more time added to the season as years go on.


----------



## perryhunter4

Nice buck in field Matt!
LTG - looks like a lot of fun! I never fished for snook, or literally anything in FLA.

Spent a few hours on Susky last night til about 1 am getting after the Flats. We had a great night, landing 8 (all flats) and 2 pretty good ones over 20. I just got into this 2 years ago, and it’s really starting to suck me in, especially when you have a good nights! [emoji106].


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry….I haven’t either, but my wife and son love it. We have a friend there who provides “captain” service. I’m the mate….put shrimp on hooks, take pics, fetch drinks, etc. This was our third trip there and second time saltwater fishing. Those fish were caught in Everglades part of the Ten Thousand Islands. Beautiful country…for a week. I’m ready to get back home to PA though.


----------



## Mathias

Fish aren’t happy, but Sage sure is.


----------



## Sight Window

Johnboy60 said:


> Doe License Day


You can only apply for one doe tag the first round, correct?

Then up to 3 the following rounds?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Excerpt taken from here: 








Antlerless Deer License and Applications







www.pgc.pa.gov





*2021 Application Schedule*
One application per hunter per round. Up to two applications per hunter in the unsold, first round, if hunter did not receive license in the regular first round. Up to three applications per hunter in second round unsold, if hunter did not receive license in the previous rounds. Mentored permit holders may obtain only one antlerless license.

*By mail only, *until over-the-counter sales begin.
All mailed-in antlerless deer license applications must be sent in the official pink envelope. Hunters may submit only one application per hunter per round. But up to three applicants can submit using the same envelope.


July 12 Residents
July 19 Nonresidents
Aug. 2 Unsold,1st Round
Aug. 16 Unsold, 2nd Round


----------



## John_pro

Starting to see some nice ones popping up!


----------



## Mr. October

Not hunting but in other outdoor pursuits I got out to the Canyons yesterday on a tuna charter . . . holy moly! Yellowfin do not know the meaning of the word "quit".


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome Pete!!!


----------



## RonMack619

Question for you pa hunters.
I found a spot of gamelands that’s basically on an apple orchard . What would you guys do to hunt that or do you think eveyone in my area is going to hunt that ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Doubt you’ll be the only one there , but you never know until the rat race starts.

Scout it, find area s that look good to you and them get in there to see what you see


----------



## LetThemGrow

RonMack619 said:


> Question for you pa hunters.
> I found a spot of gamelands that’s basically on an apple orchard . What would you guys do to hunt that or do you think eveyone in my area is going to hunt that ?


You want to shoot a mature deer or any deer?


----------



## Hlzr

RonMack619 said:


> Question for you pa hunters.
> I found a spot of gamelands that’s basically on an apple orchard . What would you guys do to hunt that or do you think eveyone in my area is going to hunt that ?


I’ve found that hunting apples directly after the first frost increases deer encounters but can’t claim to have been successful with a buck, the freeze causes the sugars to increase in the fruit from what I’ve gathered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## perryhunter4

RonMack619 said:


> Question for you pa hunters.
> I found a spot of gamelands that’s basically on an apple orchard . What would you guys do to hunt that or do you think eveyone in my area is going to hunt that ?


How far off the beaten path is it and is it tucked away? You’re probably going to have company but you never know til you scout or hunt it.
I haven’t seen deer not like apples. They can be killer in the early season. I’ve watched deer stand on their hind legs and knock apples down many times.
Get back off the orchard by following the trails back out (should see numerous trails) and backtrack towards bedding or thicker areas. Should find old, concentrated rubs too. If you do have pressure, you can intercept them well before they get to orchard. If there is pressure, they might stage and wait til dark to hit it. Same with AM hunts if you can get in front of them before moving back to bed (especially if the orchard is lower).
Some apples drop early and some drop late. I’ve seen many picked in Sept and October, but if you have apples into November/December deer will crave them like nothing else, but they are few around me. 
Good luck!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Back home in PA…FL gave us some great memories but there is no place like home.


----------



## rugger2

Does anyone know if you are able to purchase "add on" portions of your hunting license online if you already purchased one? I was in a rush and got it at Duhnam's. Never again. The kid left off half of the items I asked for. I guess its my fault for not double checking, but here we are!


----------



## Gene94

rugger2 said:


> Does anyone know if you are able to purchase "add on" portions of your hunting license online if you already purchased one? I was in a rush and got it at Duhnam's. Never again. The kid left off half of the items I asked for. I guess its my fault for not double checking, but here we are!


Yes, you can purchase add-ons online

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> Back home in PA…FL gave us some great memories but there is no place like home. QUOTE]
> 
> Nice place to visit, but could never live there.


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> You want to shoot a mature deer or any deer?


Curious why you ask that?


----------



## Mathias

Have to be the first to ask, anyone get their doe tag yet? 🤣


----------



## rogersb

So I logged into my account and can see I have an altered tag, spring and fall turkey tag, and a bear tag. I guess that is where you would see if an antlerless tag was awarded? Anyone know if there is a link I should be opening up?


----------



## rogersb

Not that I'm worried about not getting one, just so I know I'm using the new site correctly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

me neither....but love the fishing.....


----------



## 138104

rogersb said:


> So I logged into my account and can see I have an altered tag, spring and fall turkey tag, and a bear tag. I guess that is where you would see if an antlerless tag was awarded? Anyone know if there is a link I should be opening up?


I didn't see any link, but would think it would show under your list of licenses. Hopefully by tomorrow or Wednesday someone will be awarded one and can let us all know.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I didn't see any link, but would think it would show under your list of licenses. Hopefully by tomorrow or Wednesday someone will be awarded one and can let us all know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Welcome back. And out of curiosity, how many hail Mary’s and our fathers did you actually have to say?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Welcome back. And out of curiosity, how many hail Mary’s and our fathers did you actually have to say?


Thanks.

I'm Lutheran, so none of that stuff...lol! I just had to wait out my sentence. My requests were denied.


----------



## 12-Ringer

After nothing short of a classic Three Stooges start to our summer that is simply too long to detail, Laurie and I finally got the boat in the water this weekend. We decided to focus only on flounder since it was just us and we don't need to be constantly catching fish the way we do when kids/guests are out....in about 11 hour on the water we landed 11 flounder, two stripers, three weakies, 1 croaker, 1 spot, and two nasty oyster crackers. We grabbed clam rakes during low tide for a quick 3 dozen (about 40-mins). Unfortunately, none of the flounder made the keeper limit, but it was good to feel the tug on the end of the line again. Of course to add to the potential Stooges sequel on the way out the leaf springs on the passenger side of the trailer cracked ($700 to have them replaces in 2018), so had to fabricate a fix on the side of the road to trailer it home; a definite MacGyver moment. 

Sometimes I wonder why I just didn't take up golf (haha).


----------



## dougell

My favorite day of owning a boat was the day I sold it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> My favorite day of owning a boat was the day I sold it.


So I've heard...pretty sure one will be in future for many years to come...we take great care of it, no one would guess it's 8 years old, but when a saltwater boat gets to be 8 years old, well...it's 8 years old (lol). Probably close to the trade-in point now, who knows, but the hours of enjoyment it's provided for the family have been worth the headaches...at least in my opinion.


----------



## dougell

I'm no boat capt and know very little about boats.When my daughter was around 3 or so,we lived near a private lake so my wife convinced me that we needed a pontoon boat.It was a constant money pit and I'd rather pluck my finer nails off one by one rather than chug around the same lake.I used to store it indoors for the winter but had to get it to the place the first day or archery and take it out the first day of spring gobbler lol.Three years ago,a buddy hit ,me up about buying his old bass tracker.The price was right so I bought it as my son loves to fish.First day on the water,the pull cord came out on the very first pull lol.I sold it this past spring and ordered my son a tandem nucanoe fishing kayak.It was supposed to be here last week but I still haven't seen it.That should be fairly free from technical issues and him and a buddy can take it wherever they want.I like to fish but not enough to deal with a boat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We tube, ski, fish, crab, cruise, clam, hang on the sandbars, dolphin watch, hit the dock restaurants etc....when Laurie and I get time to ourselves (which seems to happening more and more these days) we'll be on the boat all day with no issue. Sat we were on the water by 9 and came off at 5, on Sunday on the water by 7 off at 1...it's a 23' pontoon with 115Yamaha 4-stroke. With the two of us and the canopy closed we can hit around 28mph which is plenty fast enough to get us around the Rehobeth, Indian River and DE Bays. We spend 90% of the time in the Indian River Bay in and around the Bridge and Massey's. Loaded with 12 folks and canopy up we usually max out at 20, which has been plenty fast enough for anyone on the tube or skis. Sold all of our skis last summer as we didn't get much use out of them, the tubes are a hit. I have a giant 5 person tube than even when dragging my brother and his two boys (~600lbs) around we can still hit about 20mph...and they always punch out (hahaha). Good part of this area is our place is right there, never too far from help if needed, even plenty of bathrooms around for those a little too shy to contribute to the environment.


----------



## jg420

Checked about 9 this morning and myself and 3 sons were awarded 3B tags.


----------



## nicko

jg420 said:


> Checked about 9 this morning and myself and 3 sons were awarded 3B tags.


After logging on the hunt fish PA site, what part of your profile do you click on to see if it’s been awarded?


----------



## jg420

Went on PGC site, logged into my account, and went to license purchase. After about 3 min it came up awarded. Hope this helps, but the loggin is extremely slow.


----------



## nicko

jg420 said:


> Went on PGC site, logged into my account, and went to license purchase. After about 3 min it came up awarded. Hope this helps, but the loggin is extremely slow.


I have noticed that the site is very slow as well.


----------



## rogersb

Checked under my purchase history about an hour ago and I got mine. Just need 2 more and I'll be all set.


----------



## 138104

The only thing I saw under purchase history was Antlerless License Application. It says active, but no WMU information. I guess it wasn't awarded yet.


----------



## BGM51

Just checked. Was awarded my 2H tag about an hr ago.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like you will be able to get more than the 3 tags, up to 6 unused at one time…maybe old news for some?


----------



## Sight Window

How do you find out your doe tag status online?


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like you will be able to get more than the 3 tags, up to 6 unused at one time…maybe old news for some?


Thanks for that.


Billy H said:


> Curious why you ask that?


Based on my experience killing a young deer in daylight by orchard is possible. But if I was after a mature doe I’d be back on a travel route to the orchard. 



dougell said:


> My favorite day of owning a boat was the day I sold it.


Heard that from a few folks…


----------



## nicko

Always exciting to see that first antlerless tag awarded. 

Going into the season, I think I only need a few basics........thermacell refill, some new socks, scent kill shampoo and spray, maybe a new camo hat and an orange hat, and a new lifeline for a stand up in Potter that porcupines got at. I'm otherwise set on everything else. Move one stand locally and another upstate. Broadhead tune and good to go.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like you will be able to get more than the 3 tags, up to 6 unused at one time…maybe old news for some?


Six tags total which is a boon to guys upstate who only got three but could be a hassle for some in the special regs. You can not send in for multiple in the 2nd or 3rd round anymore, only one at a time till OTC. At OTC you can purchase 3 more but can't get anymore until you report a harvest. I think we are going to see the upstate tags go alot faster and the special regs have tags available into the season. I normally get 2 upstate and then 2 for 5c and 5d because i bounce around. I preferred just mailing in for all but now have to go stand in line at the treasurer for my last three. That annoys me a bit but luckily working from home still will help with that.


----------



## BGM51

Sight Window said:


> How do you find out your doe tag status online?


Go to www.huntfish.pa.gov

Log into your account. If you don't have an account you'll have to set one up.

Follow steps until you get to a screen that says
License 
Purchase History

If tag is awarded it will show up there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

yetihunter1 said:


> I think we are going to see the upstate tags go alot faster


The big north central units never make it out of the second round. DMAP will be the only way anyone holds more than 2 antlerless tags in unit like 4D or 2G


----------



## Gene94

Picking my all-time favorite wild berry. Wineberries!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Good to have you back Perry!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

perryhunter4 said:


> Good to have you back Perry!!


Yeah welcome back!!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> After nothing short of a classic Three Stooges start to our summer that is simply too long to detail, Laurie and I finally got the boat in the water this weekend. We decided to focus only on flounder since it was just us and we don't need to be constantly catching fish the way we do when kids/guests are out....in about 11 hour on the water we landed 11 flounder, two stripers, three weakies, 1 croaker, 1 spot, and two nasty oyster crackers. We grabbed clam rakes during low tide for a quick 3 dozen (about 40-mins). Unfortunately, none of the flounder made the keeper limit, but it was good to feel the tug on the end of the line again. Of course to add to the potential Stooges sequel on the way out the leaf springs on the passenger side of the trailer cracked ($700 to have them replaces in 2018), so had to fabricate a fix on the side of the road to trailer it home; a definite MacGyver moment.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I just didn't take up golf (haha).


Wow. That's not a lot of life out of a set of leaf springs. Ouch. That actually isn't a bad DIY job though.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Wow. That's not a lot of life out of a set of leaf springs. Ouch. That actually isn't a bad DIY job though.


My thought as well. Sometimes marinas skimp on trailers pushing the maximum weight rating. Might need to see about a heavier suspension.


----------



## Mathias

Had to resight my Tetra due to new, heavier arrows. Knew I was there yesterday but the heat and humidity in the afternoon turned my session ugly and frustrating 🤬
Finalized this morning in these “crisp” 72 degree conditions. My best shots are always my first 3.
Shot some new RAD Madman BH’s. Fly like darts, quiet and great penetration. Great pricing too, 5 heads and replacement blades included in pack.
Settled upon them and Sevr 1.5’s for the season.
All set.


----------



## Mathias

Gene94 said:


> Picking my all-time favorite wild berry. Wineberries!
> View attachment 7431434
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


thanks for the reminder, big patch behind my place I need to check.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> thanks for the reminder, big patch behind my place I need to check.


Might explain the bears so close to the house...haha


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Might explain the bears so close to the house...haha


I was referring to home, don’t see a lot of berries up there, probably why.


----------



## vonfoust

Not that I'm worried in the slightest but interesting. Always been awarded antlerless tag by 10am Monday. Not showing up yet. Wondering if some CT were more prepared for the new system than others.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Always exciting to see that first antlerless tag awarded.
> 
> Going into the season, I think I only need a few basics........thermacell refill, some new socks, scent kill shampoo and spray, maybe a new camo hat and an orange hat, and a new lifeline for a stand up in Potter that porcupines got at. I'm otherwise set on everything else. Move one stand locally and another upstate. Broadhead tune and good to go.


Please post a picture of your car headed to Potter again this year. It comes in handy with my wife. I can say "See, I'm not that bad."


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^^^^







^^^^^^


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Please post a picture of your car headed to Potter again this year. It comes in handy with my wife. I can say "See, I'm not that bad."


My car on trips up there resembles Noah’s Ark… I take two of everything.

A few years ago when we went up there for the senior youth hunt with my buddy his dad and his son, we took one car which was mine and were not able to fold down the seats with two guys in the back… The storage area was crammed so tight in the back you could not have fit a box of matches back there.


----------



## nicko

My 3A tag was processed this morning. One down.


----------



## vonfoust

What are you seeing when you get awarded an antlerless tag? Mine just says 
ANTLERLESS DEER APPLICATION 
Valid From: 06/14/2021 - 01/29/2022
Season: 2021-22 PGC ANTLERLESS DEER
Purchased From: Internet 

With no Harvest Report button. Generally this treasurer is pretty good. Almost always have mine awarded Monday by 11am.
(Should be able to get 3 in this WMU so not worried but I've got nothing else to talk about other than Nick's packing for a 3 day weekend, and I already did that.)


----------



## Mathias

Thanks again Gene!
Went out to move a stand, but decided to just create some corridors around it instead.
Welcome snack on this sultry day.


----------



## nicko

This is what you will see when your tag has been awarded… Click on your







purchase history if it’s there, you’ll see something like this.


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Thanks again Gene!
> Went out to move a stand, but decided to just create some corridors around it instead.
> Welcome snack on this sultry day.
> View attachment 7431689


 Perfect! I took the ones I picked last night, threw them in a blender with vanilla icecream and some whole milk and made the family wineberry milkshakes! 

And as far as moving stands goes...I need to kick it in gear too!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I have a stand to move and a new one to put up. Trail cam has gotten coyotes, bear, and a few does. I found 3 fawn kill sites so far. Not sure how this season is going to look for me.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> I have a stand to move and a new one to put up. Trail cam has gotten coyotes, bear, and a few does. I found 3 fawn kill sites so far. Not sure how this season is going to look for me.


Well if you stay out of the basement here you might be able to update us on how your season is progressing 

(welcome back)


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Well if you stay out of the basement here you might be able to update us on how your season is progressing
> 
> (welcome back)


LOL! I l've been reading, but not posting down there. Trying to be a good boy.


----------



## vonfoust

Thanks Nick. That's what I figured. Makes me nervous for the next couple of rounds.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> I have a stand to move and a new one to put up. Trail cam has gotten coyotes, bear, and a few does. I found 3 fawn kill sites so far. Not sure how this season is going to look for me.


Well if you are hunting fawns it’s looking slim…. 😢


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> Well if you are hunting fawns it’s looking slim…. [emoji22]


I need the aiming spots. [emoji6]

I am seeing less buck lately. Hopefully, that will change this fall.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Had a work great weekend, hung/moved/or repaired 10 stands, created 5 mock scrapes, finished prep work on 4 micro plots to be planted on the 24th provided good weather. 

Seeing lots of fawns, some poults running around and a couple of nice bucks. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Going to try the hanging stick setup Joe said his dad Bruce employs with good results. Properly placed mock scrapes are always good too. 

Anybody ever tried the scrape dripper‘s? I Tried a couple of those in the past and they never seemed to work out… All the lure put inside seemed to drain out a heck of a lot faster than it was supposed to and I never saw any scrape activity from them. I think I threw all of them away. No need to buy commercial scents when your own stuff works perfectly fine.

One time I did use metatarsal lure on a rub and when I came back a couple days later the tree was torn up. Probably by a 4 point.


----------



## BGM51

They work. 






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Mock scrapes work






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Yeah my doe tag wasn’t awarded yet. I am not worried about getting one in the first rd, but has me rethinking where I am going to send my 2nd tag. This County Treasurer has traditionally been on the ball on day one, but not this year. I’ll be switching up the 2nd mailing.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Yeah my doe tag wasn’t awarded yet. I am not worried about getting one in the first rd, but has me rethinking where I am going to send my 2nd tag. This County Treasurer has traditionally been on the ball on day one, but not this year. I’ll be switching up the 2nd mailing.


Did you send to Perry? That is where I sent mine and nothing yet.


----------



## nicko

BGM51 said:


> They work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bruce, any specific type of branch you use for this setup? I'm guessing the more aromatic the better?


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Did you send to Perry? That is where I sent mine and nothing yet.


No, I used a different CT.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I did vine scrapes but also attached a scent wick with synthetic pre orbital scent, this one is in an apple tree that's putting on a decent amount of fruit and will also be a site of a small kill plot.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nick, we just use whatever sticks are in the area. It is best to cut a live one as opposed to a dead one from the ground. Doesn't matter if it has branches or not, but the best results actually come from a single limb with no branches. I highly recommend using a dark para-cord to run between the two trees, there are all sorts of ways to hang a stick vertically, so use whatever works best, but you can wrap the end of a stick with cable wire and just run the para cord through the loop.

If you're going to try this on RY, I'd recommend locating for a well used trail on the downwind side of one of those clear cuts, there are ALWAYS good trails along the edge. Find a spot that you can access and set-up further downwind of the stick. Run the paracord across the trail and situate the limb as close to the center of the trail as possible. You want the edge of the branch about waist high. Just use your boot to clear the ground under it...you can take a leak if you want, but not a critical step. We don't put any scents on the stick itself. Set a camera if you have one, I think you'll be surprised what you see.

Pop's heading back this week, maybe he'll make a video of setting one up and share?


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Bruce, any specific type of branch you use for this setup? I'm guessing the more aromatic the better?


Not really. But you want it to be 1/2" to 1" in diameter. Want it about 5' long. If branch is tapered heavy end at the bottom.
Make sure the bottom end is no higher than about your waist from the ground.

Find a good trail. Better yet a spot where two or more trails come together.

Hang branch so that it hangs down in the middle of the trail. 

Open a scrape at least 3 to 4 feet in diameter. This is what the deer will notice first.

Set up should be on fairly level ground 

No scents used. Unless you want to pee in the scrape. I pee in mind. 

Set up a camera and see what happens.

Let me know how it works out for you. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Walk into semi local walmart to get my license yesterday. Big notice posted across the counter. " All out of pink envelopes" CRAP! So I call around to four other walmarts ,, you guessed it. Every one no envelopes. Finally found them at a store half hour from me. Funny thing this store had a ton. A stack on the counter, a full box under the counter and a box in the store room. Guys must be going into those other stores and grabbing them by the fistful. Why, Oh, why is Pa in the dark ages when we have the technology to totally avoid this nonsense? I know subject has been beat to death,, OK I feel better now, carry on.


----------



## vonfoust

perryhunter4 said:


> Yeah my doe tag wasn’t awarded yet. I am not worried about getting one in the first rd, but has me rethinking where I am going to send my 2nd tag. This County Treasurer has traditionally been on the ball on day one, but not this year. I’ll be switching up the 2nd mailing.


I used Armstrong as usual and mine still hasn't been awarded. Same as you, not worried for this round but getting to the later rounds this could be an issue. Usually mine is awarded by Monday at 11am.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Walk into semi local walmart to get my license yesterday. Big notice posted across the counter. " All out of pink envelopes" CRAP! So I call around to four other walmarts ,, you guessed it. Every one no envelopes. Finally found them at a store half hour from me. Funny thing this store had a ton. A stack on the counter, a full box under the counter and a box in the store room. Guys must be going into those other stores and grabbing them by the fistful. Why, Oh, why is Pa in the dark ages when we have the technology to totally avoid this nonsense? I know subject has been beat to death,, OK I feel better now, carry on.


So very frustrating...I am of the humble opinion that the general community associates hunting with way-back hillbilly's trying to feed their families and offer little regard for what is involved AND I am not only talking about the sporting qualities of the hunt, as much as, the license and tag process, regulations, etc...

I believe I told this story here before, but I landed a property that I could only hold for 2-years. I asked year after year for permission, always to be denied as his wife loved seeing the deer in and around their property, that was until she daughter was diagnosed with Lyme's Disease she totaled her car in an accident involving a deer. The husband called me that year not only to give me permission, but the ultimatum "kill them all". They had no idea that certain tags are needed or that tags were limited. I killed three doe in three doe over 8 afternoon sits after work and was out of tags other than my buck tag. I was on stand in the creek bottom at some point after I no longer had any doe tags and had 5 doe pass by and enter their horse meadow. At the end of the night he came over to the car and was asking how it was going, I told him fine and he asked why so many deer came out of the creek, "I thought you were hunting down there". I confirmed my location, but told him I was out of antlerless tags and there were no more available for the unit. I did offer to bring a few family members out to help as they had tags, but he was very apprehensive about it. I did end up shooting a decent 8 there that year. The next season I killed 4 doe and was plotting a future on great 3.5 year old 9-point, but the following year they sold their property to a new owner who was a hunter himself, so you know how that went for me.

Not earth shattering scenario, but certainly an example of how ill and uninformed the general public is about what is expected of hunters.


----------



## nicko

If it seems your doe tags are taking a while to process, there is a reason why.









Game Commission Details







www.media.pa.gov


----------



## nicko

Thanks for the info Joe and Bruce. I'll be up there in a month so I will likely give "the Bruce branch" a shot.


----------



## vonfoust

Plans being made for putting a "Bruce Branch" out this weekend at our place.


----------



## Billy H

Now you need to go to one site to see tags awarded and another site to see remaining tag numbers. Just like buying licenses on line and having to go to a store to get pink envelopes. I hate to bash the PGC and visiting two web sites is no huge effort , but why does this seem to get a little more stupid each year. ,,Unless I'm missing something here?


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Now you need to go to one site to see tags awarded and another site to see remaining tag numbers. Just like buying licenses on line and having to go to a store to get pink envelopes. I hate to bash the PGC and visiting two web sites is no huge effort , but why does this seem to get a little more stupid each year. ,,Unless I'm missing something here?


It appears that the tags awarded and remaining tags are both on the huntfishpa website. But I can't find any way to access the remaining tags page on the huntfishpa site......you have to go onto the PGC site to access the link.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> If it seems your doe tags are taking a while to process, there is a reason why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Commission Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.media.pa.gov


Thanks for the article Nick. This is what most is us assumed. Even knowing this, some CT’s are still getting through it much better as several had tags awarded Monday. 
On a positive note, I did have my doe tag awarded today.


----------



## TauntoHawk

We talked about the cicadas boom this summer but is anyone else dealing with a massive amount of gypsy moths??? 

Those dang caterpillars ate a ridiculous amount of foliage, I assume that really hurts the production of hard mast.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Cicadas here in my neck of SE PA are minimal, actually less than most years. Gypsy moths ......none so far.


----------



## perryhunter4

TauntoHawk said:


> We talked about the cicadas boom this summer but is anyone else dealing with a massive amount of gypsy moths???
> 
> Those dang caterpillars ate a ridiculous amount of foliage, I assume that really hurts the production of hard mast.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


No Gypsy moths here. Well some, but minimal. Are you sure they are gypsy moths causing the damage? I came home a few weeks back to my dogwood tree branches snapped at 90’s. Called my neighbor, whom is a retired forester, and he said Cicadas. He said they duck the sap and liquid out of trees, then when branches snap, lay their eggs in the “folds” where branch sags. I didn’t believe him, then walked over to tree and looked at them very closely and all of them (every single one), had cicadas in the folds of the snapped branch….sometimes multiple of them. They really hit the oaks hard here, really hard. To s of dead branches and browned leaves. 
Learned something new that day for sure!! Cicadas are all gone here for most part. Burrowed back in early last week.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> My 3A tag was processed this morning. One down.


Nice. Same here in 2F


----------



## 138104

The cicadas were non-existent at my place, but across the road from me they were bad. It's just bizarre. I haven't seen any gypsy moth caterpillars.

My view this evening. I hate the beach, but temps have been in the 80's, so tolerable.


----------



## TauntoHawk

perryhunter4 said:


> No Gypsy moths here. Well some, but minimal. Are you sure they are gypsy moths causing the damage? I came home a few weeks back to my dogwood tree branches snapped at 90’s. Called my neighbor, whom is a retired forester, and he said Cicadas. He said they duck the sap and liquid out of trees, then when branches snap, lay their eggs in the “folds” where branch sags. I didn’t believe him, then walked over to tree and looked at them very closely and all of them (every single one), had cicadas in the folds of the snapped branch….sometimes multiple of them. They really hit the oaks hard here, really hard. To s of dead branches and browned leaves.
> Learned something new that day for sure!! Cicadas are all gone here for most part. Burrowed back in early last week.


No it's gypsy's for sure, the moths are fluttering everywhere in the hardwoods and the caterpillars are clung to the trees by the thousands (it did seem that most still in that form were dead) it appeared they really honed in on the oaks and most all of them hardly have any leaves. 


The silver lining is that the recently select cut timber that thin of foliage had the under growth blow up this summer and if we don't have any acorns it's likely the neighbors won't either and hopefully that works in the favor of our apple trees and food plots. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Cool picture of the day on the feed, I think he's got the resident groundhog that trips the camera up there multiple times a day









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

TauntoHawk said:


> Cool picture of the day on the feed, I think he's got the resident groundhog that trips the camera up there multiple times a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Wow that's a cool pic!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

TauntoHawk said:


> Cool picture of the day on the feed, I think he's got the resident groundhog that trips the camera up there multiple times a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That’s an awesome pic!!


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> No it's gypsy's for sure, the moths are fluttering everywhere in the hardwoods and the caterpillars are clung to the trees by the thousands (it did seem that most still in that form were dead) it appeared they really honed in on the oaks and most all of them hardly have any leaves.
> 
> 
> The silver lining is that the recently select cut timber that thin of foliage had the under growth blow up this summer and if we don't have any acorns it's likely the neighbors won't either and hopefully that works in the favor of our apple trees and food plots.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I remember years back along Rt 402 between Marshall's creek and lake wallepaupack, about a 20 mile stretch, the gypsy moths absolutly stripped the timber. Seemed like every single green leaf was gone. Destructive little buggers.


----------



## BGM51

TauntoHawk said:


> Cool picture of the day on the feed, I think he's got the resident groundhog that trips the camera up there multiple times a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Awesome pic

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew A

Has anyone notices an increase in deer when you hay a field rather than brush-hog? I let a neighbor cut and bail my back field (approximately 6 acres) and I have seen more deer then when I have brush-hogged. Could be because I see more new growth due to the new growth having more sunlight. What have been your observations?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes, almost always. "Haying" promotes new growth which is almost always more palatable to the deer. Brush-hogging it buries the new growth and actually cuts down on the growth want (unless you are seeding first) as the more agressive weeds will be the first to fight through. I've seen some tremendous success with various no till seeds being broadcast across fields as large as 10 acres and plots as small as 20x20 yards, then brush hog/mow the growth leaving the growth over top of the broadcast seeds, pack down the cut and watch....most who I know who have tried it were as surprised as we were at first. Lazy man's way to get something better in the fields than weeds, especially if you don't have the right equipment or amount of time to clear, till, plant, etc... Buckwheat is a great for a starter experiment.


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone have any extra "Bruce Branch's" they can part with? I'll pay shipping. I'm expecting a crappy Wildgame Innovations knock off to hit the market soon.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Anyone have any extra "Bruce Branch's" they can part with? I'll pay shipping. I'm expecting a crappy Wildgame Innovations knock off to hit the market soon.


Somebody make a WG Innovations knock off? It might actually be an improvement over the original.


----------



## Mathias

So I called one of the local treasurers offices this morning to ask a specific question about my application. I had mailed it a day earlier than usual due to a pending trip up north. I asked if early caused it to be placed into a dead letter box?
I received a response that they are very busy with applications, that _every time _they have to answer the phone for questions, 5 applications are delayed! Ok thanks, I then was held captive on the phone for a repeated lecture that included the statement that the PGC online reporting system is experiencing some technical difficulties. I apologize for delaying probably a hundred or so applications being awarded today 😉


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> So I called one of the local treasurers offices this morning to ask a specific question about my application. I had mailed it a day earlier than usual due to a pending trip up north. I asked if early caused it to be placed into a dead letter box?
> I received a response that they are very busy with applications, that _every time _they have to answer the phone for questions, 5 applications are delayed! Ok thanks, I then was held captive on the phone for a repeated lecture that included the statement that the PGC online reporting system is experiencing some technical difficulties. I apologize for delaying probably a hundred or so applications being awarded today


Some people...lol!

Mine got awarded today.


----------



## huntin_addict

nicko said:


> It appears that the tags awarded and remaining tags are both on the huntfishpa website. But I can't find any way to access the remaining tags page on the huntfishpa site......you have to go onto the PGC site to access the link.
> 
> View attachment 7432104


On the huntfishpa main page, click menu in the upper right corner, then click wildlife quota.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Mathias said:


> So I called one of the local treasurers offices this morning to ask a specific question about my application. I had mailed it a day earlier than usual due to a pending trip up north. I asked if early caused it to be placed into a dead letter box?
> I received a response that they are very busy with applications, that _every time _they have to answer the phone for questions, 5 applications are delayed! Ok thanks, I then was held captive on the phone for a repeated lecture that included the statement that the PGC online reporting system is experiencing some technical difficulties. I apologize for delaying probably a hundred or so applications being awarded today 😉


Which is a great reason PA needs to get away from the county treasurers and the post office, and go to online, and printing on regular paper like Ohio does. PA= 1978, Ohio= 2021


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Some people...lol!
> 
> Mine got awarded today.


My check has been cashed. I even did the math again just to make sure it was correct with the "extra $.07". Still not showing up as awarded on the HuntFishPA site yet though. Making me nervous for the third round. This county is usually pretty good.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> So I called one of the local treasurers offices this morning to ask a specific question about my application. I had mailed it a day earlier than usual due to a pending trip up north. I asked if early caused it to be placed into a dead letter box?
> I received a response that they are very busy with applications, that _every time _they have to answer the phone for questions, 5 applications are delayed! Ok thanks, I then was held captive on the phone for a repeated lecture that included the statement that the PGC online reporting system is experiencing some technical difficulties. I apologize for delaying probably a hundred or so applications being awarded today 😉


Troublemaker.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

couple cam pics from june 26 😍

im hoping my longbow gets to put a woodie through him😀


----------



## nicko

You have some incentive right there chunks.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

haha no doubt brother 🍺


----------



## Okuma

vonfoust said:


> My check has been cashed. I even did the math again just to make sure it was correct with the "extra $.07". Still not showing up as awarded on the HuntFishPA site yet though. Making me nervous for the third round. This county is usually pretty good.


Wow!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

No update on my doe app yet...then again they were rather slow last year too. Not worried about the 1st round very much though, but the second round is another story. Had no problem getting the 2nd round for probably over 20yrs straight, but have not gotten it twice within the last handful or so years. Not a biggie as I'll have a dmap tag or 2 (and be glad to have them just in case) but that raises the question...if there are supposedly less hunters now then there used to be...then who is buying those tags!?

On another note. Can barely keep up with the grass thanks to all the rain (with more on the way) and haven't fished the river for 2 weeks now. Checked the river earlier this week and it was fishable but now I'd probably need a sinker similar to the anchor of an aircraft carrier to keep a bait on the bottom. Comes up too much more there's gonna be some flooding for sure.


----------



## jpinkerton

2G is getting slammed this year in the 1st round and with the significant drop in allotted permits this year the second round is going to be tight. Hopefully my envelope is at the top of the stack come Monday.


----------



## ezshot81

@AjPUNISHER I 2nd that rain comment. Either every night it rains or the ground in so saturated that the tractor would year the ground up. Hopefully can cut on Sunday. Is getting long.


----------



## CBB

I hear the rain comments. I hate to complain about it. The gypsy caterpillars stripped my trees pretty bad. They are now all growing new leaves but the ground is soaked and not much need for a whole lot more rain for a couple weeks. 

Pouring now


----------



## LetThemGrow

Man we need rain here in 5B….


----------



## nicko

Disgusted with our tomato plants. The heat and probably too much direct sun has turned them from lush and healthy to wilted and brown. We just got back from helping friends set up for a grad party tomorrow and the swamp air is stifling.

I don't know how some people can live without AC.


----------



## Gene94

Currently pouring rain here in 4B. Yeah, the humidity has been crazy last few days...
Happy for my freshly planted clover/oats plot though

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Currently pouring rain here in 4B. Yeah, the humidity has been crazy last few days...
> Happy for my freshly planted clover/oats plot though
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Freaking rain will not let up around here! It rained all week while we were away and it is pouring as I type.


----------



## ezshot81

nicko said:


> Disgusted with our tomato plants. The heat and probably too much direct sun has turned them from lush and healthy to wilted and brown. We just got back from helping friends set up for a grad party tomorrow and the swamp air is stifling.
> 
> I don't know how some people can live without AC.


There is a good chance they are wilted and brown/yellow from to much rain.


----------



## Mathias

I’ll take some rain here in sePA.
It’s mighty wet up in 3C however. No ground work to do up there til next month, absent of the nonstop mowing/cutting.


----------



## perryhunter4

Gene94 said:


> Currently pouring rain here in 4B. Yeah, the humidity has been crazy last few days...
> Happy for my freshly planted clover/oats plot though[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Yeah, we have had a lot of rain in 4B. But I am not complaining compared to yrs. past. Prior to this last week and a half to two weeks, we were very dry! My grass has gone from dead to being out of control! Mowed thurs night and it literally looks like I didn’t mow already this morning.
The bad part…heavy rains are washing my drainage ditch/run out on side of driveway and cutting my yard back. Going to have to bite the bullet and finally prob install a drain pipe. I love throwing $ away into excavating activity [emoji1787]
Hopefully this has helped my plot…I need to check in that this weekend.


----------



## Gene94

perryhunter4 said:


> Yeah, we have had a lot of rain in 4B. But I am not complaining compared to yrs. past. Prior to this last week and a half to two weeks, we were very dry! My grass has gone from dead to being out of control! Mowed thurs night and it literally looks like I didn’t mow already this morning.
> The bad part…heavy rains are washing my drainage ditch/run out on side of driveway and cutting my yard back. Going to have to bite the bullet and finally prob install a drain pipe. I love throwing $ away into excavating activity [emoji1787]
> Hopefully this has helped my plot…I need to check in that this weekend.


No complaints here either. I'm hoping there's been enough rain to produce a good crop of acorns too. Last year (little rain) deer activity at my early season oak stand was pretty much absent ...as contrasted to the other years when in one evening I could see a dozen deer within 50 yards demolishing acorns. 
And I hear you on the subject of necessary projects draining the money right out of your account. I'm about neck deep in that kind of projects at our place this year! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy60

CBB said:


> I hear the rain comments. I hate to complain about it. The gypsy caterpillars stripped my trees pretty bad. They are now all growing new leaves but the ground is soaked and not much need for a whole lot more rain for a couple weeks.
> 
> Pouring now


Mushrooms popping up all over in peoples’ yards right now in NW PA in my neck of the woods. We’ve had plenty of rain but not overly deluged.


----------



## perryhunter4

Gene94 said:


> No complaints here either. I'm hoping there's been enough rain to produce a good crop of acorns too. Last year (little rain) deer activity at my early season oak stand was pretty much absent ...as contrasted to the other years when in one evening I could see a dozen deer within 50 yards demolishing acorns.
> And I hear you on the subject of necessary projects draining the money right out of your account. I'm about neck deep in that kind of projects at our place this year!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Lol… the joys of home ownership. I forgot to add our AC went out overnight Thursday. By the time I was able to leave work and have it torn apart it was up to 81 in the house! Thank god it was only the capacitor and not the compressor itself. That unit is 12 yrs old and on its last leg too….so add that to the list [emoji481]🥲!


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Lol… the joys of home ownership. I forgot to add our AC went out overnight Thursday. By the time I was able to leave work and have it torn apart it was up to 81 in the house! Thank god it was only the capacitor and not the compressor itself. That unit is 12 yrs old and on its last leg too….so add that to the list [emoji481]🥲!


I'm in the same boat. Mine needed a recharge back in June, but likely has a leak. It is 15 years old.

I had a tree fall and take out my power line on 4th of July. Fortunately, PPL had it repaired and power back on within 3 hours.


----------



## TauntoHawk

A string of winter greens brassicas went in next to the clover this morning, NY fall plots get done next Saturday weather permitting. 


Got a txt from my taxidermist this morning and our 2020 deer mounts are done. Left is my NY archery, right is my wife's PA archery and the euro is my PA archery. The two Pa bucks were both shot at the top of that food plot pictured about 3 weeks apart.























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

TauntoHawk said:


> A string of winter greens brassicas went in next to the clover this morning, NY fall plots get done next Saturday weather permitting.
> 
> 
> Got a txt from my taxidermist this morning and our 2020 deer mounts are done. Left is my NY archery, right is my wife's PA archery and the euro is my PA archery. The two Pa bucks were both shot at the top of that food plot pictured about 3 weeks apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Great mount!


----------



## Gene94

Wow that's a beautiful mount Taunto! Good bucks

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gorgeous mount!!!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats all the way around~ plots and mounts.


----------



## Mathias

Went out back to pick some more berries. Swapped cards in cam I put out a few days ago. Finally seeing a buck at home.


----------



## Mathias

Can anyone identify this, looks similar to corn, sorghum?


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Can anyone identify this, looks similar to corn, sorghum?
> View attachment 7433733


Sorghum? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Or sorghum sudan grass if it doesn't develop a grain head

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Beautiful looking mounts Taunto. Nothing like getting those mounts back in reliving the hunts all over again.


----------



## Billy H

Very Nice taxi work right there👍


----------



## Mathias

Still no antlerless awarded. Sending another to a _different _CT.
Never had a problem until I sent where I did.


----------



## huntin_addict

Mathias said:


> Still no antlerless awarded. Sending another to a _different _CT.
> Never had a problem until I sent where I did.


A bit of a conundrum you have there. So just a question, if you get awarded both tags, are you going to return one?


----------



## Mathias

huntin_addict said:


> A bit of a conundrum you have there. So just a question, if you get awarded both tags, are you going to return one?


Absolutely, I follow the rules, I’ll send for another when it’s time. But I think they have that covered on their end.


----------



## j.d.m.

Mathias said:


> Can anyone identify this, looks similar to corn, sorghum?
> View attachment 7433733


Milo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

My dad went out yesterday to the ground that we started leasing this year in Ohio and hung a few of my Reveal cameras. This is the first buck I’ve got pictures of. No giant but he at least shows promise.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I have a Reveal inbound thanks to a fellow Pa member here.
I hope to score at least 1 more to put on the farm in Tennessee.
Then I hope my AT&T version, on perpetual order, arrives for my place upstate. Verizon doesn’t work but ATT has full service.


----------



## rogersb

Shot Sligo this AM with a couple guys. They changed it up and we really liked it. It's just over 2.5 miles for the 30 targets now but worth it.


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like fun Roger, better weather too.


----------



## Mathias

So since I’m no longer wasting money on bows, I’m experimenting with some BH’s.
I ordered some Kudupoint Contour Plus 125’s. Anyone used them?


----------



## jlh42581

We're working on getting over a fear of heights so we can hunt better locations.


----------



## Goneoutdoors

Mathias said:


> Still no antlerless awarded. Sending another to a _different _CT.
> Never had a problem until I sent where I did.


Just curious if this is a wide spread problem with there new system..I have always gotten my 5B tag by Thursday and nothing this entire week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

jlh42581 said:


> View attachment 7434532
> 
> 
> 
> We're working on getting over a fear of heights so we can hunt better locations.


My son was the same way. Fortunately, he got over it quickly. Having a bar in the front helped.


----------



## vonfoust

Goneoutdoors said:


> Just curious if this is a wide spread problem with there new system..I have always gotten my 5B tag by Thursday and nothing this entire week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My check was cashed Wednesday. It's still not showing me having an antlerless tag yet.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors

vonfoust said:


> My check was cashed Wednesday. It's still not showing me having an antlerless tag yet.


My check wasn’t even cashed…mail in another or wait it out who knows at this point. Maybe someday I can buy a doe tag in a store.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I didn’t think it was possible for them to make their system worse but it appears I underestimated them.


----------



## Polock21

Mathias said:


> Can anyone identify this, looks similar to corn, sorghum?
> View attachment 7433733


Looks like Egyptian Wheat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Goneoutdoors said:


> My check wasn’t even cashed…mail in another or wait it out who knows at this point. Maybe someday I can buy a doe tag in a store.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


   I finally decided to give them a call. As I'm on the phone with them giving my CID number guess what pops up??


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> I didn’t think it was possible for them to make their system worse but it appears I underestimated them.


Thank the legislators who refuse to allow them to sell directly to us, who refuse to allow license increase, etc.


----------



## Goneoutdoors

Well it shows I now have my doe tag…says a NON resident tag..go figure.


----------



## nicko

Goneoutdoors said:


> Well it shows I now have my doe tag…says a NON resident tag..go figure.


then it actually ends up being a bargain because you saved yourself the extra $20 on the non-resident tag.


----------



## Goneoutdoors

True but I am a PA resident.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Awarded a 4E doe tag on the 16th. Checked my status on the 17th and it hadn't been...guess it hadn't been updated as of then.


----------



## nicko

Goneoutdoors said:


> True but I am a PA resident.


A call to that county treasurer office may be in order to get it straightened out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Goneoutdoors said:


> Well it shows I now have my doe tag…says a NON resident tag..go figure.


Didn’t you know you moved?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jlh42581 said:


> View attachment 7434532
> 
> 
> 
> We're working on getting over a fear of heights so we can hunt better locations.


Nice!

I've always had a healthy respect and fear of heights. I worked on roofs for over a decade...and was always in a tree stand come the archery season...then I had a tree stand accident that set me way back.
Just started using portable stands again within the last few seasons and has been an ongoing work in progress to conquer that fear.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> Man we need rain here in 5B….


I'd send some your way if I could. 
Just had another torrential downpour, this time with some hail in it. I think it's only rained about 15 of the last 17 days so far this month in my area.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

What does it say if you got your tag?


----------



## 138104

palmatedbuck04 said:


> What does it say if you got your tag?


This is what mine looks like. I hope this helps.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Perry24 said:


> This is what mine looks like. I hope this helps.


10-4 thanks perry I just checked again got mine


----------



## Mathias

Finally, my 3c was awarded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

If anyone was considering making a target, I have stuffing that your welcome to. It is probably enough to fill two 24x24x12 targets. It is a woven fabric tape. It works really well. I made two and have plenty left over.


----------



## ezshot81

Lehigh valley area


----------



## ViperD

Goneoutdoors - did you call the treasurer about the Non-resident tag? My brother and I had 3B tags issued today. Both say Non-resident.


----------



## Goneoutdoors

ViperD said:


> Goneoutdoors - did you call the treasurer about the Non-resident tag? My brother and I had 3B tags issued today. Both say Non-resident.


I actually plan on calling tomorrow morning as I was tied up all day at work. I can update you after I call…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperD

Goneoutdoors said:


> I actually plan on calling tomorrow morning as I was tied up all day at work. I can update you after I call…


So the non-resident designation is apparently the round in which the system recognizes that the tag was drawn in. Under the item description it should still say Resident Antlerless Deer. Should be all good. This new site is just a little confusing.


----------



## Drew A

Saw my check for my doe tag clear on Monday. Now it is up to the USPS to deliver. Erie County.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My tag was awarded a few days ago, but my bank is not indicating the check was cashed???

Just thought I'd share for those who are monitoring their bank accounts as a measure of awarded tag.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> My tag was awarded a few days ago, but my bank is not indicating the check was cashed???
> 
> Just thought I'd share for those who are monitoring their bank accounts as a measure of awarded tag.


I noticed the same thing. I always check my bank account for the check to clear as my indicator. This time i have the tag but no one cashed the check.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Think how much less stress we had before online banking and tag tracking.  We sent in envelope and then waited.

That said I’m solidly in favor of a Point of Sale system for tags. Raise it to $10 each to cover software upgrades. It’s 2021 not 1999….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks to the help/advice from others earlier on this thread, we had the new 105 acres in 3A Dmapped and perhaps will look into adding the other 50 next year. We have plenty of tags now...I dare not say how many they awarded as the population police will surely add their unsolicited thoughts on the matter. Let's just say, I was surprised. 

This will open the door for our family to focus on securing 2H tags, which are much harder to come by.....


----------



## dougell

They'll generally give you what you want as long as you can show a justification.I used to do the DMAP plan for a big private residential community.At the time we had about 3500 acres of forest enrolled and we had no problems justifying 600 tags.Like everywhere,a small percentage of people kill the largest percentage of deer and since hunters were limited to 2 dmap tags per unit,we weren't getting the kill we wanted.The next year,we split the same property into three separate units so guys could actually get 6 tags a piece.They had no issue doing it that way and always gave us what we wanted.DMAP is a very good,way under-utilized program.Last year the PGC started to allow 4 dmap tags per unit.

I doubt you'll get an 2H tags unless you sent in for the first round.They'll be gone this week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If my count is right I think we have 4 2H tags already and 4 3A tags, plus the DMaps.

These are among our entire group of roughly 11 family members


----------



## dougell

If you send in first round,no problem.I live in 2H and I don't understand their logic.Every year I see more and more deer and less hunters.I'm also seeing some signs of overbrowsing that weren't visible 10 years ago.More deer need to be killed in 2H,at least in the southern half.


----------



## full moon64

charge me $25 extra on license include 2 doe permits with purchase...END THE DRAMA send money too treasure with extra, charge


----------



## Gene94

New clover/oats micro plot less than a week after seeding!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome results Gene!!


----------



## hobbs4421

Gene94 said:


> New clover/oats micro plot less than a week after seeding!
> View attachment 7436221
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


What did you plant, looks like a great start! I just picked up some seeds. Got pees/beans, turnips and radish.


----------



## Gene94

hobbs4421 said:


> What did you plant, looks like a great start! I just picked up some seeds. Got pees/beans, turnips and radish.


Crimson clover and oats. I'm happy!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

How much sun does your micro plot get?


----------



## Gene94

ezshot81 said:


> How much sun does your micro plot get?


I would say moderate amounts. There are some bigger trees but more like a jungle of honeysuckle bush and multi-flora rose and saplings around the plot so not complete shade like it would be in mature trees. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Great start to the plot gene! 

I have a few small plots to get in ground this Saturdays and a few to mow. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

So I have went down a rabbit hole............ 😁 The external mic and some 128g sd cards should be here today/tomorrow and the arm will be here today for sure 😊 I also snagged a tactacam solo for cheap to play with and will add these to the GoPro I already had and we will see how it goes, lol!


----------



## BGM51

Little night time action.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> So I have went down a rabbit hole............ 😁 The external mic and some 128g sd cards should be here today/tomorrow and the arm will be here today for sure 😊 I also snagged a tactacam solo for cheap to play with and will add these to the GoPro I already had and we will see how it goes, lol!


Good luck...if I can offer any advice, start learning an editing software now...film a bunch of crap around the house and play with whatever software you are choosing. There is A LOT more to it than simply stringing together video clips and adding background music. I can't tell you the amount of raw footage that I have, some really good stuff from KS too over the years, that are still sitting on SD cards. I tired to dedicate some time this year with shed hunting and making a "video", I don't the last one was as awful as the first, but still not exactly what I envisioned. 

There are tons of software out there...I settled on the AVS4YOU Suite, primarily because of what you get for the money. You can edit and blend video from several different raw formats, edit audio which is very neat, finalize the end product to a single format, which for you will be important because the GoPro, Tactacam, and G20 will likely all record in different formats. The software also allows you to do video/pic inserts on your main clip. There isn't "pre-packaged" drop-in templates like IMovie has available, but I found the flexibility this entire suite offers over IMovie to be a better investment. I am sure there may be something easier out there, but the problem I have faced in researching, is that they all take a fair amount of time to learn and understand. Once I started I was hesitant to switch around and start at the beginning of the learning curve again AND the features available with the entire AVS4YOU suite, rival that of other Software options 3x the price point. The entire suite (5 programs) is on sale in July for $60....and that is a STEAL.

You can read more about it here...





AVS4YOU best software for processing video, audio, image


AVS4YOU is a suite of 5 professional multimedia programs to convert, edit and create audio and video. Use AVS4YOU freeware to work with image & document files.



www.avs4you.com





This is the last video I made during shed season, I think most may have seen it...the intro is an IMovie template, the music is shareable from YoutTube, video footage from a very inexpensive Samsung HD camera and our Iphones; the stills are from our Iphones and the Samsung. Don't laugh too much.


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck...if I can offer any advice, start learning an editing software now...film a bunch of crap around the house and play with whatever software you are choosing. There is A LOT more to it than simply stringing together video clips and adding background music. I can't tell you the amount of raw footage that I have, some really good stuff from KS too over the years, that are still sitting on SD cards. I tired to dedicate some time this year with shed hunting and making a "video", I don't the last one was as awful as the first, but still not exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> There are tons of software out there...I settled on the AVS4YOU Suite, primarily because of what you get for the money. You can edit and blend video from several different raw formats, edit audio which is very neat, finalize the end product to a single format, which for you will be important because the GoPro, Tactacam, and G20 will likely all record in different formats. The software also allows you to do video/pic inserts on your main clip. There isn't "pre-packaged" drop-in templates like IMovie has available, but I found the flexibility this entire suite offers over IMovie to be a better investment. I am sure there may be something easier out there, but the problem I have faced in researching, is that they all take a fair amount of time to learn and understand. Once I started I was hesitant to switch around and start at the beginning of the learning curve again AND the features available with the entire AVS4YOU suite, rival that of other Software options 3x the price point. The entire suite (5 programs) is on sale in July for $60....and that is a STEAL.
> 
> You can read more about it here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVS4YOU best software for processing video, audio, image
> 
> 
> AVS4YOU is a suite of 5 professional multimedia programs to convert, edit and create audio and video. Use AVS4YOU freeware to work with image & document files.
> 
> 
> 
> www.avs4you.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last video I made during shed season, I think most may have seen it...the intro is an IMovie template, the music is shareable from YoutTube, video footage from a very inexpensive Samsung HD camera and our Iphones; the stills are from our Iphones and the Samsung. Don't laugh too much.


No doubt and is exactly my plan. I'm not a total noob with the editing as I've dabbled a little with all the band stuff but it will be a big learning curve for certain. With all the little projects I'm always doing I'll get some good practice in 😁


----------



## dougell

No bear hunt for NJ this year.This is what happens when you allow legislators to dictate game management and this is exactly why we're so lucky in Pa to have have an independent agency.


https://www.njfishandwildlife.com/index.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery


----------



## jg420

Anyone who gets awarded this week wether res or not will come up as nonresident. This is a big topic on huntpa..com,


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I didn’t think it was possible for them to make their system worse but it appears I underestimated them.


"We're from the government. We're here to help."


----------



## nicko

jg420 said:


> Anyone who gets awarded this week wether res or not will come up as nonresident. This is a big topic on huntpa..com,


If I understand correctly, it won't pose an issue and the tag is still legit even if you are a PA resident...correct?


----------



## 138104

jg420 said:


> Anyone who gets awarded this week wether res or not will come up as nonresident. This is a big topic on huntpa..com,


Huntingpa makes AT look tame. Some nasty folks over there.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> No bear hunt for NJ this year.This is what happens when you allow legislators to dictate game management and this is exactly why we're so lucky in Pa to have have an independent agency.
> 
> 
> https://www.njfishandwildlife.com/index.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery


Right. And I love how the bear lovers plan is to "let the bears starve enough that they stop having cubs". Uh huh. They've watched too many Natty Geo specials about distant islands shared by wolves and moose and nothing else. Bear in NJ are NOT going to starve. There is plenty to eat and they will find it one way or another. Having an over-sized population of an apex predator and omnivore seems like a pretty solid plan.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Huntingpa makes AT look tame. Some nasty folks over there.


Maybe that's where all the "permanently banned from AT" PA people go.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Maybe that's where all the "permanently banned from AT" PA people go.


It's fun poking the bear over there.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> It's fun poking the bear over there.


Start a thread about shooting cubs and then sit back and enjoy the show...lol!


----------



## 138104

Woke up to the dog checking something out from my office window. She was watching these 2 does. My weedy, overgrown lawn has a ton of clover, so that is my "food plot".

Around 8, I had 2 decent bucks moving through the woods. Was too busy looking at them through the binos to get a photo.


----------



## tyepsu

Just checked website again and 3A antlerless tag has been issued by Bucks County Treasurer.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've been sliding out of the office once a week to shoot the tenchno hunt at LAS over lunch. Anyone in the area and wants to join drop me a PM 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Anybody putting in for this year?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Anybody putting in for this year?
> 
> View attachment 7436785


Yes, all 3 seasons.


----------



## Mathias

I did too. Only archery.


----------



## JEBurley

nicko said:


> Anybody putting in for this year?


Always....All 3 seasons.


----------



## TauntoHawk

All 3 seasons and my wife once for regular. It's my dream hunt along with getting my dad on a moose hunt 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

All 3 seasons but it's only my 2nd year.


----------



## JEBurley

This was 2017 - PA regular season. Yes, for this forum "I cheated and used a rifle" and it was a cow tag, not one of the coveted bull tags. I can tell you from experience that the PA Elk taste far better than the Western elk. If you ever draw or even get a chance to go and be a part of the hunt activities/festivities in Bennezette around the PA elk season, it is a great experience that the entire area participates in every year.


----------



## dougell

I live on the bottom edge of the elk range and just never had a desire to apply.I have nothing against the hunt,realize that it's important and have entered my son every year in every draw since he was 12.For whatever reason,I just never cared to enter myself

Congrats on the cow.I'm an insurance agent and about every other year I have a client wack one.As repayment for a dip in my loss ratio,I usually demand some elk meat.You are correct.It's some of the best wild game out there.


----------



## 138104

JEBurley said:


> This was 2017 - PA regular season. Yes, for this forum "I cheated and used a rifle" and it was a cow tag, not one of the coveted bull tags. I can tell you from experience that the PA Elk taste far better than the Western elk. If you ever draw or even get a chance to go and be a part of the hunt activities/festivities in Bennezette around the PA elk season, it is a great experience that the entire area participates in every year.
> View attachment 7436960


No need to apologize! Nice cow and congrats!

I just hope I draw before I die. My preference is with the bow, but if legal during the firearms season, I want both with me.


----------



## dougell

Where did you kill the cow JE?


----------



## Mr. October

So I was just shooting my brand spanking new PSE 34 EVL which I, so far, love. Suddenly, the sight pin looked like a giant, neon halo. I thought "It's almost like I don't have a verifier." It turns out . . I don't have a verifier anymore. Oddly, the aperture didn't unscrew. The lens actually came out of the aperture. That's pretty annoying. I wonder if Specialty will replace it? It isn't a new peep. We moved it from my old bow.


----------



## JEBurley

dougell said:


> Where did you kill the cow JE?


I drew Zone 6, I killed it just across and down the river from Bennezette.


----------



## jlh42581

I think I have 12 points in the regular season. I gave up applying bull only. I'll just kill whatever and move on to the next adventure, I really don't care at this point. I'd rather draw at 40 than 70


----------



## Mathias

Ride with the kids this evening. Beautiful day.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Ride with the kids this evening. Beautiful day.
> View attachment 7437258
> View attachment 7437258


The best things in life….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Ride with the kids this evening. Beautiful day.
> View attachment 7437258
> View attachment 7437258


Awesome


----------



## Billy H

JEBurley said:


> I drew Zone 6, I killed it just across and down the river from Bennezette.


 Don't take this the wrong way, not criticizing. Just an observation.. Been to Bennezette many times in the fall. I've walked to within 20 yards of massive bulls on many occasions. Tame as a little puppy dog right around town there. They walk right up to the houses, and stroll through traffic on the roads. Have also gone backwoods on horseback , same thing they just stand there even when you dismount. They are pretty conditioned to human interaction.


----------



## Mathias

Yikes Billy, doesn’t sound very sporting. Do they put different color ribbons on their necks like puppies?


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Yikes Billy, doesn’t sound very sporting. Do they put different color ribbons on their necks like puppies?


No but they have collars on a bunch of them.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Billy H said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, not criticizing. Just an observation.. Been to Bennezette many times in the fall. I've walked to within 20 yards of massive bulls on many occasions. Tame as a little puppy dog right around town there. They walk right up to the houses, and stroll through traffic on the roads. Have also gone backwoods on horseback , same thing they just stand there even when you dismount. They are pretty conditioned to human interaction.


Trust me, they are all not like the Benezette elk.


----------



## Billy H

HNTRDAVE said:


> Trust me, they are all not like the Benezette elk.


 No doubt . I do think the success rate tells the story.


----------



## j.d.m.

Anyone get awarded their doe tags yet? From first round. Mine didn’t chow up yet on the website. This is later then normal for me. Just wondering if this new system is the issue or if something else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Check is cashed so that’s a good sign….


----------



## perryhunter4

j.d.m. said:


> Anyone get awarded their doe tags yet? From first round. Mine didn’t chow up yet on the website. This is later then normal for me. Just wondering if this new system is the issue or if something else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received mine in mail yesterday.


----------



## Mathias

My 3C arrived today.
Have about a dozen bucks hitting my one plot. No shooters….yet.
Was hoping the boys would get to see a bear or two, but trying to keep them somewhat quiet is an impossibility.


----------



## tyepsu

From my parents property in Tioga County.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cool pic Ty


----------



## davem

My back yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

davem said:


> View attachment 7437844
> 
> View attachment 7437845
> 
> My back yard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty of a backyard buck and I'm jealous you can have a feeder. If I put one out here a bear would have it ripped up in a week.


----------



## Mathias

Davem- sweetheart of a buck!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Put in another good work day yesterday, planted several micro plots, mowed clover, moved a few cams, and did tree removal work for the land owner on some ash and hickory he wanted down. Everything worked up great but 1 plot that had an area too muddy to turn over the ground. 


Got the mount home and hung on the wall

**Pics aren't uploading right now so I'll have to dump a few pics from the weekend later 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> My 3C arrived today.
> Have about a dozen bucks hitting my one plot. No shooters….yet.
> Was hoping the boys would get to see a bear or two, but trying to keep them somewhat quiet is an impossibility.
> View attachment 7437647
> View attachment 7437648


I don't have as many bucks as last year at our 3C place but I have a 10pt that's been out all but 1 evening since late June. And last night I finally had another good buck from last year return. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davem

rogersb said:


> That's a beauty of a backyard buck and I'm jealous you can have a feeder. If I put one out here a bear would have it ripped up in a week.



























How about on your deck looking in the back door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Putting in some preseason prep in HHI South Carolina.


----------



## Billy H

Been well over a week since my 5C doe tag was activated, no tag in the mail yet. Have had a lot of " lost" mail the past year. Hope this isn't more of it. I have electronic record of it. I figure If it never shows I'll shoot a doe still if the mood strikes I'll just make my own tag. Let the PGC and the USPS sort it out. I'm not going to chase it down. Hopefully it shows up.


----------



## jacobh

Billy my tag was on their site the 2nd day I just got my tag Saturday in the mail. Just seems really slow


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, not criticizing. Just an observation.. Been to Bennezette many times in the fall. I've walked to within 20 yards of massive bulls on many occasions. Tame as a little puppy dog right around town there. They walk right up to the houses, and stroll through traffic on the roads. Have also gone backwoods on horseback , same thing they just stand there even when you dismount. They are pretty conditioned to human interaction.


Bennezette is essentially a petting zoo and I'm actually surprised someone hasn't been gored yet.The same is also true in areas where there's a lot of camps.It really isn't like that everywhere though.The elk can have a big range and they're as wild as any deer in some places.I live at the very edge of of what would be considered the elk range.I get them on trail cams on my property,see the tracks and rubs all over and even hear them bugling occasionally from my house.To date,I've never laid my eyes on an elk within 5 miles of my house,even though they're frequent visitors.Before his untimely death,I knew the one elk biologist.He said he had a few collared cows that they never saw again after being collared,despite being able to find them quite easily.About 5 years ago,we had a herd of 14 move into my neighbors corn field for a week or so,right in the beginning of archery season.i only talked to two people that actually saw them and both times,it was at night with a spot light.They claimed as soon as the light him them,they were gone.The closest I ever came to seeing them was on a saturday morning.It was still dark in the morning as I sat in a climber.I heard a bunch of commotion above me and then a short bugle.A bull came walking past me,within 50 yards, grunting and groaning but it was still too dark to see anything.Even in areas where the elk aren't habituated,it's still relatively easy to kill one,as long as they're there.These elk are grazers and they seek out opening,many of which are old strip jobs and meadows created for habitat.Those are easy to find and as a result,so are the elk.

Just about every year one or two hunters get my name from someone and call to see if I'll pack them out with my horses.I'd gladly do it pro bono but not one single hunter has every agreed to actually quartering them up and packing them out.For some reason Pa hunters expect them to be taken out whole and I'm not dragging an elk with my horses.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Been well over a week since my 5C doe tag was activated, no tag in the mail yet. Have had a lot of " lost" mail the past year. Hope this isn't more of it. I have electronic record of it. I figure If it never shows I'll shoot a doe still if the mood strikes I'll just make my own tag. Let the PGC and the USPS sort it out. I'm not going to chase it down. Hopefully it shows up.


USPS lost my damn mortgage payment last month...one of the only bills I don't pay electronically because they charge a $5 per month fee to pay it electronically....so last month I pissed away an extra $41 ($36 to stop payment on the check and $5 to make an electronic payment). I'd rather spend $40 on a Kruncher and a Butt-Out out tool than remedying a mistake like this....

Even though we have a good rate and terms, I am considering a refi, just to get away from the fee mongering....quite ridiculous...I mean Verizon DISCOUNTED my family bill by $40 for going to an auto-pay, yet mortgage company wants $5 for each electronic payment.....

Ok...sorry for the rant.....

Saw my first decent buck in FCSP this morning...been hitting the same general area every morning between 6:20-7:00...I can see the area I located in the spring shed hunting from a good enough distance as to not bother the deer. Plenty of doe and fawn each morning, as well as, some small buck, but saw the first nice one around 6:50 this morning...waiting for the next rain to get in there and hang a camera.


----------



## Billy H

A guy I know used to take those that drew a tag out on horseback. Actually a guy that used to post here used him. I have been back in the hills with him multible time. Like Doug said, Elk were easy to find for him and would have been an easy kill if we were hunting. Was very enjoyable. He has since moved out of the area. Would I like to draw and hunt? Sure why not, Elk meat is delicious!


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> USPS lost my damn mortgage payment last month...one of the only bills I don't pay electronically because they charge a $5 per month fee to pay it electronically....so last month I pissed away an extra $41 ($36 to stop payment on the check and $5 to make an electronic payment). I'd rather spend $40 on a Kruncher and a Butt-Out out tool than remedying a mistake like this....
> 
> Even though we have a good rate and terms, I am considering a refi, just to get away from the fee mongering....quite ridiculous...I mean Verizon DISCOUNTED my family bill by $40 for going to an auto-pay, yet mortgage company wants $5 for each electronic payment.....
> 
> Ok...sorry for the rant.....
> 
> Saw my first decent buck in FCSP this morning...been hitting the same general area every morning between 6:20-7:00...I can see the area I located in the spring shed hunting from a good enough distance as to not bother the deer. Plenty of doe and fawn each morning, as well as, some small buck, but saw the first nice one around 6:50 this morning...waiting for the next rain to get in there and hang a camera.


 The USPS seems to be in a mess. They lost a bunch of stuff of ours. Envelopes as well as small packages. Seems any package that hits a Jersey distribution center is a crap shoot at to weather it'll show. Between them and Amazon drivers backing into my leach field and rutting it up We can't win. 

Pulled a couple cards this morning. Glad to see what seems to be a healthy number of fawns. A few small bucks. I've got a double main beam buck back this year and he is definitly adding more bone this year. He's only walked in front of a cam once so far. yotes have been spotted in the area but none on cam so far.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> A guy I know used to take those that drew a tag out on horseback. Actually a guy that used to post here used him. I have been back in the hills with him multible time. Like Doug said, Elk were easy to find for him and would have been an easy kill if we were hunting. Was very enjoyable. He has since moved out of the area. Would I like to draw and hunt? Sure why not, Elk meat is delicious!


Like I said,I have nothing against the hunt and it would be cool to kill one in Pa but it's just not my thing.If I ever did put in for a tag,all I would want is a cow tag,.A small cow would be worth it.

When my two kids were younger,the three of us camped in Bennezette for the weekend with our horses.We camped on the right side of rt 255,crossed the creek and did all of our riding on that side.It was the third week of Sept so I had them all psyched about seeing rutting bulls and being kept awake all night by bugling bulls.We saw one small bull and never heard a single bugle lol.There was plenty of sign but we didn't see or hear anything.If anyone needs to hire an elk guide,I wouldn't be your best choice.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Picture dump from chore weekend


























































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Awesome, love those mtn “chores”!


----------



## hobbs4421

TauntoHawk said:


> Put in another good work day yesterday, planted several micro plots, mowed clover, moved a few cams, and did tree removal work for the land owner on some ash and hickory he wanted down. Everything worked up great but 1 plot that had an area too muddy to turn over the ground.
> 
> 
> Got the mount home and hung on the wall
> 
> **Pics aren't uploading right now so I'll have to dump a few pics from the weekend later
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great and productive day! Just curious because I also have a spot that’s too wet to do anything with. Is there something to plant that strives in wet conditions that will attract deer? I’d like to plant something in this wet/marshy spot on my property but I do t wonow where to start


----------



## Gene94

hobbs4421 said:


> Sounds like a great and productive day! Just curious because I also have a spot that’s too wet to do anything with. Is there something to plant that strives in wet conditions that will attract deer? I’d like to plant something in this wet/marshy spot on my property but I do t wonow where to start


Red osier dogwood prefers marshy areas and deer love it I hear. No personal experience but I've heard Jeff Sturgis talk about it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

TauntoHawk said:


> Picture dump from chore weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Isn't hard to put in long days when you're having fun like that! Looks like a blast.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

hobbs4421 said:


> Sounds like a great and productive day! Just curious because I also have a spot that’s too wet to do anything with. Is there something to plant that strives in wet conditions that will attract deer? I’d like to plant something in this wet/marshy spot on my property but I do t wonow where to start


If it's marsh marsh and holding standing water there isn't much to plant other than brush type plants, like gene mentioned. For just soil that holds some moisture, this was the low spot as it drains towards a pond and after several heavy rains last week and wasn't dry enough to put a tractor and disc through (we tried and I had to winch out) I ended up running an ATV and a drag over it to try and get some of the ruts we made flattened out. 

As to what I planted, I put in WI secrets spot which is clovers, oats, rye, chicory, and rape seed. Clover seems to do ok in the damp spots of most our plots but those areas get more grassy than others and fast. My issue will be if the first rain is hard I'm going to lose all that seed in a wash out. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Gene94 said:


> Red osier dogwood prefers marshy areas and deer love it I hear. No personal experience but I've heard Jeff Sturgis talk about it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I have a couple of red osier dogwood thickets, deer hide in it but I have never seen them browsing it, maybe in the hard winter months they do.


----------



## Mathias

I received my Kudupoint Contour Plus 125’s in the mail. Shot one at 20-30-40 yards. Right with FP’s, silent and great arrow flight. Will be first up in quiver this year. Nice heads in case any of y’all are interested.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I have a couple of red osier dogwood thickets, deer hide in it but I have never seen them browsing it, maybe in the hard winter months they do.


Same….deer almost always in it for cover but never seen them browse in it, even from a couple of my favorite stands which overlook it and for which I spent countless hours hoping to catch one coming or going from it


----------



## nicko

Duplicate


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> I have a couple of red osier dogwood thickets, deer hide in it but I have never seen them browsing it, maybe in the hard winter months they do.


Ok. I think it's most palatable to deer when it is generating new growth. If I remember right Jeff Sturgis recommends mowing it off a foot or two high every few years so it has to regenerate. But sounds like you have more experience with it than I do. I don't have any on my property.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

This is one area of it. It’s dense, I’d love to mow it down, but my rotary cutter isn’t heavy-duty enough, not going to destroy it.


----------



## davydtune

Gene94 said:


> *Red osier dogwood *prefers marshy areas and deer love it I hear. No personal experience but I've heard Jeff Sturgis talk about it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


One of the best arrow woods out there


----------



## Dstoltz

Saw my check was cashed and awarded a my doe tag for the first round on the new site. On the site though it says awarded first round non resident. obviously am a resident and all my other tags are listed as resident. that happen to anyone else this year? I'm thinking it was a mis-click once they entered it into the site but not sure if i should call in or do anything to change that. If they took the $6.90 and awarded it you would think they knew i was a pa resident. 
unless the new site puts it as you aren't a resident of the zone you picked but that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Nukeshtr

U haven’t been following this thread have u?


----------



## Billy H

Dstoltz said:


> Saw my check was cashed and awarded a my doe tag for the first round on the new site. On the site though it says awarded first round non resident. obviously am a resident and all my other tags are listed as resident. that happen to anyone else this year? I'm thinking it was a mis-click once they entered it into the site but not sure if i should call in or do anything to change that. If they took the $6.90 and awarded it you would think they knew i was a pa resident.
> unless the new site puts it as you aren't a resident of the zone you picked but that wouldn't make any sense.


 Scan back a couple pages. Others have had the same problem. Just the latest gaffe in the Pa. doe license process. Don’t worry about it. You have a record of paying , just hunt. It’s been a couple weeks since I was awarded doe license, nothing in the mail yet. Pretty sure it won’t get here. I’m just going to hunt, license in pack or not, don’t care. Not the hunters fault they can’t set up a simple system that works.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> Scan back a couple pages. Others have had the same problem. Just the latest gaffe in the Pa. doe license process. Don’t worry about it. You have a record of paying , just hunt. It’s been a couple weeks since I was awarded doe license, nothing in the mail yet. Pretty sure it won’t get here. I’m just going to hunt, license in pack or not, don’t care. Not the hunters fault they can’t set up a simple system that works.


I buy at least a couple of non resident licenses every year for one thing or another.. other than western lottery draws, PA is by far the worst process to haggle through, depending on the mail and Treasury office employees for simple doe permits multiple times still seem crazy every year. My new Hampshire bear bait permit was an easier process than getting a doe tag I don't plan to use in PA. 

I've been to states with a lot less hunter revenue than ours where I can buy a tag from my phone save a screen shot of the permit and immediately start hunting on the tag. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

If I recall correctly in years past, the game commission said that everybody should have their tags in hand by first week of September. Have to wait and see if that is the case again this year.


----------



## vonfoust

It's nuts how easy every other state has made the process.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> It's nuts how easy every other state has made the process.


And somehow, PA continues to add layers of confusion and inefficiency to what should be a simple process.


----------



## 12-Ringer

...and how much "less" they have to do it with....I don't want to open the entire political conversation again, to be honest its tired reading the same rhetoric over and over....bottom line, out of the way places like GA, MS, WV, VA, NC, SC....all have systems that are easier for non-residents to navigate that PA's system is for residents.....PA far surpasses those 6 mentioned with regard to licensed hunters each year.


----------



## lunghit

Anyone after the middle buck here? Looks like a possible double drop tine. I’m not from PA but my buddy from Du Bois PA sent me this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921

12-Ringer said:


> ...and how much "less" they have to do it with....I don't want to open the entire political conversation again, to be honest its tired reading the same rhetoric over and over....bottom line, out of the way places like GA, MS, WV, VA, NC, SC....all have systems that are easier for non-residents to navigate that PA's system is for residents.....PA far surpasses those 6 mentioned with regard to licensed hunters each year.


I never knew how bad PA system was until I started hunting multiple states. Can literally get on my phone and be ready to hunt in minutes as a non resident in multiple states.


----------



## dougell

lunghit said:


> Anyone after the middle buck here? Looks like a possible double drop time. I’m not from PA but my buddy from Du Bois PA sent me this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've actually seen those three bucks.They're right in the middle of a huge private residential community called Treasure lake.Hunting is allowed on the 3500 acres that surrounds the PRD and in some some parklets within the community.Chances are those deer are safe unless they wander into one of those parklets when someone happens to be hunting.My son works at the one golf course back there.Anytime I go to pick him up,I always loop around and take one road where a bachelor herd of 8 bucks in hanging out.Most of them are nice but one is a true world class deer.The chance of him being legally harvested is slim but the chance of him getting poached at night is high.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> ...and how much "less" they have to do it with....I don't want to open the entire political conversation again, to be honest its tired reading the same rhetoric over and over....bottom line, out of the way places like GA, MS, WV, VA, NC, SC....all have systems that are easier for non-residents to navigate that PA's system is for residents.....PA far surpasses those 6 mentioned with regard to licensed hunters each year.


The antlerless license issue is purely political and controlled by the legislature.The counties each get $1 for each tag processed and they've always fought to keep that revenue.There's a serious push to get that changed for next year.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> If I recall correctly in years past, the game commission said that everybody should have their tags in hand by first week of September. Have to wait and see if that is the case again this year.


The county treasurers have always had until mid Sept to mail them out


----------



## lunghit

dougell said:


> I've actually seen those three bucks.They're right in the middle of a huge private residential community called Treasure lake.Hunting is allowed on the 3500 acres that surrounds the PRD and in some some parklets within the community.Chances are those deer are safe unless they wander into one of those parklets when someone happens to be hunting.My son works at the one golf course back there.Anytime I go to pick him up,I always loop around and take one road where a bachelor herd of 8 bucks in hanging out.Most of them are nice but one is a true world class deer.The chance of him being legally harvested is slim but the chance of him getting poached at night is high.


That’s crazy. My buddy retired and lives right on that lake I believe. He did say there is a much bigger one that walked off before he could snap the pic. Probably the one you are talking about!


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I've actually seen those three bucks.They're right in the middle of a huge private residential community called Treasure lake.Hunting is allowed on the 3500 acres that surrounds the PRD and in some some parklets within the community.Chances are those deer are safe unless they wander into one of those parklets when someone happens to be hunting.My son works at the one golf course back there.Anytime I go to pick him up,I always loop around and take one road where a bachelor herd of 8 bucks in hanging out.Most of them are nice but one is a true world class deer.The chance of him being legally harvested is slim but the chance of him getting poached at night is high.


From what I have heard, that buck is a bit of a celebrity....


----------



## dougell

There's huge backs there all the time.Most learn to live where nobody bothers them and many are essentially tame.I was back there a week ago to pick my son up.There were 6 bucks bedding on the berm of the one road.I went back the same way after picking my son up and they were still there.We stopped less than 6 ft from them and they never even got up lol.Once they get to the point where they're visible,they'll almost always get poached.I'm willing to bet that drop tine's days are numbered.I posted a picture two years ago of a massive 7 point that was still in velvet.He never left a residential area and never ventured into an area where he could be hunted.He ended up dying within sight of a road,gut shot,from a broadhead, most likely shot from a porch or window.Anyway,this poor kid in a loud green car saw it laying there,got out and tried busting the rack off with a hammer.Someone yelled at him so he panicked and took off.Before you knew it,the rumor was that he shot it from his car with a .22 and finished it off with a hammer.There was an APP put out on the vehicle description and people were ready to tar and feather the poor kid lol.


----------



## dougell

lunghit said:


> That’s crazy. My buddy retired and lives right on that lake I believe. He did say there is a much bigger one that walked off before he could snap the pic. Probably the one you are talking about!


It's hard to say.There's so many deer and big bucks back there that it's ridiculous.There's well in excess of 100 dpsm in the residential area.Last year bowhunters killed over 37 dpsm in the areas where they can hunt and those areas really don't have that many deer because there's no habitat left.The deer concentrate around the houses because there's landscaping and tons of acorns.


----------



## dougell

I'm pretty sure this is the same buck but you can see the double drop tines better


----------



## lunghit

Doug that’s definitely him. He has a sticker on the base of his left antler. Other tines look the same!! Nice buck for sure but like you said he’s probably dead in a few months.


----------



## dougell

It would be nice to see what he would turn out be be in a couple more years but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## dougell

Check out all of the dead ash trees behind him lol.TL has tens of thousands of them and everytime there's a storm,there's carnage all over the place.


----------



## dougell

Does your buddy hunt in TL?


----------



## lunghit

dougell said:


> It would be nice to see what he would turn out be be in a couple more years but I wouldn't hold my breath.


He would be amazing in a few years especially if those double drop tines hang in there. No my buddy never hunted a day in his life. He moved there do be closer to his daughter and son in law when he retired.


----------



## dougell

My wife and I built a house in TL in 1995 and lived there for 15 years.It's really a nice but it's kinda like living in Cuba so we moved.I still own property back there in case we wanted to move back when the kids were gone but I'm not sure I could take the restrictions.It's a nice safe,inexpensive place to live but when you move back there,you get a big book explaining everything you can't do.It should say the People's Republic of TL at the entrance.


----------



## vonfoust

bucco921 said:


> I never knew how bad PA system was until I started hunting multiple states. Can literally get on my phone and be ready to hunt in minutes as a non resident in multiple states.


There have been times where I've been bird hunting in one state out west and we decided to head to another state. Buy license on the phone on the way and start hunting when we get there. PA is so far behind it's ridiculous.
One good thought to come out of it though, is that 49 other states have been beta testing the internet for us for decades so most of the kinks should be worked out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Poaching in PA is still cheaper than an out of state hunt…sadly.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Last time I was at treasure lake a doe tried to eat a corn hole bag off my board mid game, I had to hit her with a second bag and chase her off. 

A handful of lucky buck, a ball point hammer and ghillie suit you could do quite well in there. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

It's cheap because you either have to be in the wrong place at the wrong time or be a complete idiot.This past winter,a guy I lift with had a deer run past his house and drop behind it.It was after the season closed so he called the PGC.Our new Warden shows up,follows the blood trail to where the deer dropped and followed the tracks in the snow right to a house where he busted the guy.What kind of a brain dead clown would poach a deer in a residential area with snow on the ground lol?


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> Last time I was at treasure lake a doe tried to eat a corn hole bag off my board mid game, I had to hit her with a second bag and chase her off.
> 
> A handful of lucky buck, a ball point hammer and ghillie suit you could do quite well in there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


The best deer call in there is some pebbles in a coffee can.My buddy used to feed deer a coffee can worth of corn a night.You wouldn't see a deer and once he shook that can,they came running in from all over.I'm willing to bet that you could walk right up to that drop tine and stick him in the jugular.Sadly,if he's alive by the time the season starts and is hanging out near a parklet than can be hunted,guys will be fighting over him.


----------



## bucco921

vonfoust said:


> There have been times where I've been bird hunting in one state out west and we decided to head to another state. Buy license on the phone on the way and start hunting when we get there. PA is so far behind it's ridiculous.
> *One good thought to come out of it though, is that 49 other states have been beta testing the internet for us for decades so most of the kinks should be worked out.*


That made me lol.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> It's cheap because you either have to be in the wrong place at the wrong time or be a complete idiot.This past winter,a guy I lift with had a deer run past his house and drop behind it.It was after the season closed so he called the PGC.Our new Warden shows up,follows the blood trail to where the deer dropped and followed the tracks in the snow right to a house where he busted the guy.What kind of a brain dead clown would poach a deer in a residential area with snow on the ground lol?


It probably worked before for him….


----------



## dougell

Here's another one I saw last night when I went t







o pick my son up from work.This isn't the giant buck I was talking about but pretty nice none the less.First time I've seen this guy.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Here's another one I saw last night when I went t
> View attachment 7439910
> o pick my son up from work.This isn't the giant buck I was talking about but pretty nice none the less.First time I've seen this guy.


Yeah, not really symmetrical. That's a hard pass for me.


----------



## dougell

I agree.He looks weak on the right side.I actually didn't take that picture.I saw this buck last night and was telling my buddy about it at the gym this morning.He whipped out his phone and said,this one?


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I agree.He looks weak on the right side.I actually didn't take that picture.I saw this buck last night and was telling my buddy about it at the gym this morning.He whipped out his phone and said,this one?


You might agree but I was being sarcastic. I'd probably fall out of a tree if that deer ended up any where near me.


----------



## dougell

Same here.My sarcastic meter is working.


----------



## lunghit

dougell said:


> Here's another one I saw last night when I went t
> View attachment 7439910
> o pick my son up from work.This isn't the giant buck I was talking about but pretty nice none the less.First time I've seen this guy.


Really nice deer in that area. I might have to get a spotlight, crossbow and a bag of corn and go visit my retired friend.


----------



## dougell

TL is surrounded by thousands of acres of under utilized public land with good hunting.SGL 77 borders the one side.


----------



## nicko

lunghit said:


> Really nice deer in that area. I might have to get a spotlight, crossbow and a bag of corn and go visit my retired friend.


Don’t forget to bring your hammer.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Yeah, not really symmetrical. That's a hard pass for me.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> You might agree but I was being sarcastic. I'd probably fall out of a tree if that deer ended up any where near me.


It helps if you use an emoticon, sarcasm is hard to detect with all the pros here that think that is a dink buck.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

Excited over this one.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Schleprock1

Mathias you better let that one grow for 2 more years. Get the mass up a few more inches. 😈 I'm sure you can talk the other hunters in the area into that.....


----------



## rogersb

I'm looking into getting a rangefinder with red or green display for low light. Anyone have one they would recommend?


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias that's another one I'd have to pass.  

(Better LTG?)


----------



## dougell

Yeah,I don't like the way that brow tine curves.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow Matt that’s awesome!!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Mathias that's another one I'd have to pass.
> 
> (Better LTG?)


It’s way more obvious now that you are being sarcastic! 🆒


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7440110
> View attachment 7440112


Needs another year……..nah!!!!

Choot em !!!!!!


----------



## ezshot81

@Mathias yeah I would have to see him in person to decide. Where was that picture taken?


----------



## perryhunter4

rogersb said:


> I'm looking into getting a rangefinder with red or green display for low light. Anyone have one they would recommend?


I have the Leupold RX 1600I and love it! On my 2nd one over about 14 years. When my 1st one went out Leupold gave me like a 30-40% discount on the 2nd. The red display along with choosing your “reticle” layout are really nice features. Red is so much easier to see in low light. Never tried a rangefinder w. a green display, but I am betting that would be even better.


----------



## TauntoHawk

rogersb said:


> I'm looking into getting a rangefinder with red or green display for low light. Anyone have one they would recommend?


Sigs are another quality rangefinder, I think the 2200s have the red/black display. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7440114


Matt..up state, down home or Tennessee? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> Matt..up state, down home or Tennessee?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


sePa buck.


----------



## Gene94

That's a big big buck Mathias! Hope you get him!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

No procrastination this year 🤣 washing my early season gear this morning.
Only thing wanted/needed is a pair of quality leather boots for archery and grouse hunts….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Love my Crispi’s I have the Birksdale’s


----------



## nicko

Tag sales slowed down this week. Should be over 2000 tags remaining in 3A come Monday morning so fingers crossed the media courthouse doesn’t sit on their mail.


----------



## Aspade17

12-Ringer said:


> Love my Crispi’s I have the Birksdale’s


I second the Crispi’s. I bought a pair of guides last summer and used them for scouting and hunting all year. 

As far as the rangefinder, I use a Sig 1600bdx and it has the red reticle. I’m really pleased with it so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

The first PA buck that I’ve had on camera that is of any quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

My boot dilemma is I hate tall, lace up boots. A 6” boot is more appealing to me, but I wonder if the provide adequate ankle support.
Hoffman has their own 6” and a 6” version made exclusively for them by Meindl.


----------



## nicko

Those morning walks in through knee-high dew-covered grass is what keeps me sticking with rubber boots


----------



## Mathias

I’ll retain my rubber boots as I need them for one location where I cross a pretty good flowing creek. 
I don’t like their lack of stability while negotiating wet or muddy terrain, especially hillsides and I really don’t like their clumsiness while climbing into a stand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> My boot dilemma is I hate tall, lace up boots. A 6” boot is more appealing to me, but I wonder if the provide adequate ankle support.
> Hoffman has their own 6” and a 6” version made exclusively for them by Meindl.


The Birksdale fits that bill….I do not care for the taller 9”+ myself. I’ve put mine through some serious work and they have held rock solid AND still waterproof.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> The Birksdale fits that bill….I do not care for the taller 9”+ myself. I’ve put mine through some serious work and they have held rock solid AND still waterproof.


Do u mean Briksdal?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes, they are 9” tall but don’t wear that high…sounds strange, but when you try them on you’d understand


----------



## TauntoHawk

Couldn't find a Crispi to fit my feet, have a pair of hanwags banks and a set of insulated meindl comfort hunters. 

The hanwags have proven durable, water tight, a bit snug but are almost trail runner light

The meindl have less miles but have been flawless so far and incredibly comfortable 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, they are 9” tall but don’t wear that high…sounds strange, but when you try them on you’d understand


Is there a local dealer?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I wish, I ordered mine from Black Ovis, they have tremendous customer service...I ordered two sizes and returned the one that didn't work. 

I will offer the toe box is a little narrow, it was certainly a different feeling than what I had experienced for so long with Alpha Burly's and other lower end (Cabelas, Red Head, etc..) boots. I had a pair of Hanwag Tatra II's that "felt" a little better on my feet, but simply didn't hold up...most of you know my style of hunting, its not like I am scaling terrain above the timberline or anything, and their uppers had tears and water was getting in after a year. The Briksdale's took a few trips to get use to, but since they have been great. Since my fall and subsequent surgeries in 2013, I need a higher degree of support and stability. What I like I best is the sole and footbed. As strange as it sounds, when you put them on and start walking they almost feel as they are propelling you. The Briksdal's are one of the more stiffer soles, my wife has a pair of Wyoming's, they are not as stiff. They too have held up to anything she has thrown at them with flying colors.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> My boot dilemma is I hate tall, lace up boots. A 6” boot is more appealing to me, but I wonder if the provide adequate ankle support.
> Hoffman has their own 6” and a 6” version made exclusively for them by Meindl.


 Good luck with the boot search. It’s such a personal thing as to what works for each individual. It can get expensive, believe me I know. I’ve come to the conclusion most supposed high end boots are overrated and not worth what you pay. Guys pay it and say how good they are trying to justify the dollars spent, been there done that.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Good luck with the boot search. It’s such a personal thing as to what works for each individual. It can get expensive, believe me I know. I’ve come to the conclusion most supposed high end boots are overrated and not worth what you pay. Guys pay it and say how good they are trying to justify the dollars spent, been there done that.


I would agree about it getting expensive quick, but I will say the Crispi's really did surprised me....and if you do a little due diligence you can find them significantly discounted. My only caution there, is to be sure to check out return policies, as one seller, (can't remember which) has a restock fee. I didn't run the gamete on high ends, becuase someone else tipped me off to the Crispi's so I only hit the Hanwag's, before settling on the Crispi's. I know many who have amassed quite a collection.


----------



## Mathias

Appreciate it guys, I’m going with Meindls. For sure I want a wider toe box and lower height. Hopefully this is faster than finding binos I liked……


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Appreciate it guys, I’m going with Meindls. For sure I want a wider toe box and lower height. Hopefully this is faster than finding binos I liked……


They are nice boots. Early season non insulated..
*Vakuum® Hunter*


----------



## huntin_addict

nicko said:


> Those morning walks in through knee-high dew-covered grass is what keeps me sticking with rubber boots


Good pair of hikers and gaiters pretty much solves this.


----------



## Pointinglab

huntin_addict said:


> Good pair of hikers and gaiters pretty much solves this.


I think Nicko passed me this morning while I was wearing my Crispi and Gaiters on a walk with the dogs....


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

** need some help*
figured it out*


----------



## Billy H

Spent the morning at our hunting ground. Took out an old blind that gave me 3 years. Was out all year round. Put up a new much bigger one in the same spot. See tons of deer here. Also mowed our paths and touched up our trails to some of our sets. It is an jungle down here in 5 C this year. Unbelievable how much brush growth took place this year.









Out with the old. In with the new.


----------



## Mathias

looks like a killer spot.
As green and lush as it is here locally, I’m blown away by the amount up in 3C. I cut grass like it was still May. I bought a gas powered hedge trimmer couple years back, one of my best purchases for maintaining my trails.


----------



## Billy H

+1 on the gas hedge trimmers. Mine got a work this morning. The head on my weed Wacker was literally smoking 😆


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> +1 on the gas hedge trimmers. Mine got a work this morning. The head on my weed Wacker was literally smoking 😆


Bill don't forget this,,,
I always have my clothes saturated with this,,let dry not same day use..


----------



## Billy H

Oh I had Sawyers on my clothes . Only found one tick on me when I got home. Unfortunitly it had its jaws sunk into my back.


----------



## full moon64

Yikes hope you get off you..Billy


----------



## TauntoHawk

A gas powered pole saw changed my life for hanging tree stand sets on private, especially when trying to tuck ladder stands into cover. 

On the boot talk.. 

The meindl shoe last of roomy wide toe box, tapered mid foot with a deep snug heel pocket is perfect for me, those cork footbeds are also the only boots I have immediately swapped for after market insoles. A detail I noticed is they place their vortex seam offset and not up the back of the boot to reduce possible rubbing if any heel lift is present. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Has Meindl changed their waterproofing? I went 2 for 2 on leaks after a year of wear just past warranty and it soured me on them. That was 10 years ago buying thru Cabelas.


----------



## nicko

Stopover for the night in Virginia coming home from vaca in SC. Still a lot going on between now and the end of August but ready to segue into prepping for mid September.

For those who put in for elk tags, when is the drawing taking place? Even though I didn’t put in, it’s fun to watch the live stream of the drawing.


----------



## TauntoHawk

LetThemGrow said:


> Has Meindl changed their waterproofing? I went 2 for 2 on leaks after a year of wear just past warranty and it soured me on them. That was 10 years ago buying thru Cabelas.


I don't have any older ones to know and I don't have enough miles to talk durability about mine yet as they are only 3 months and 50 miles in. The hanwags are 2yrs and 200+ miles strong on waterproofing 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Put a ladder stand up this morning for my older neighbor. Had to hand-cut a path with machete for about 200 yards. Was a long morning…lol, but his std is tucked in and nice… he loves it. Got it for him for Christmas. Also tightened straps and did maintenance on two of my stds.
Then we dove into 2 dozen blue crabs…which were delicious!! Love blues!! 
Just put in for archery elk bull drawing as well.


----------



## nicko

Tags in 3A going fast. Under 700 left now. I sent my application on Thursday but Second tag is not looking likely at this point. Oh well, even if I don’t get it, I will get my second choice for 5C.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Looks like I was lucky enough to get a 2cnd 3A tag. I’m surprised


----------



## nicko

Nukeshtr said:


> Looks like I was lucky enough to get a 2cnd 3A tag. I’m surprised


Congrats! Put mine in the mail on Thursday morning but no dice and still not processed for my 2nd choice of 5C. I wonder if it's even at the courthouse right now or still floating around in the mail. Oh well. I at least have one antlerless tag for up there.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Really handy just dropping them off at the post office in wellsboro Saturday before… They keep a separate bin for pink envelopes and they seem to be there on Monday morning at the treasures office.


----------



## 12-Ringer

First time I can remember 3A selling out before 2H


----------



## Nukeshtr

I’ll never forget how many hunters came up to Tioga and potter back in the 70s. Different world for a week or 2


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> First time I can remember 3A selling out before 2H


Tag allocations in 3A were reduced by 2,000 this year. Either way, they would’ve still sold out by tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

Nukeshtr said:


> Really handy just dropping them off at the post office in wellsboro Saturday before… They keep a separate bin for pink envelopes and they seem to be there on Monday morning at the treasures office.


Sounds like they understand the area and place a priority on those pink envelopes. I’ve got to imagine clerks at many of the county courthouse offices cringe when they see those stacks of pink envelopes coming in as it’s an additional workload on top of what they already have to do.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Sounds like they understand the area and place a priority on those pink envelopes. I’ve got to imagine clerks at many of the county courthouse offices cringe when they see those stacks of pink envelopes coming in as it’s an additional workload on top of what they already have to do.


Well if they are like local township they aren’t exactly overworked….


----------



## Mathias

2nd 3C awarded today, man they are fast at my go to treasurers office!


----------



## nicko

Sent to the Delco courthouse but I had my parents mail it from their Berks county PO since we were away. They have always complained about their PO but who knows what happened. In the mail Thursday morning and nothing through end of business today. I will probably see that I was awarded a 5C tag at 8 AM tomorrow morning. 

Can’t really say I am missing out as I didn’t punch one tag up in Potter last year.


----------



## Mathias

I may do 2 up north, *If *my buck tag goes unpunched , one thing is fo sure, no more Montco for me. Between the lecture and the snail like pace, I’m done with them.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## Gene94

LetThemGrow said:


> View attachment 7442315


That's a dandy!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

From another thread….figure many of you can relate:

There are perks of every season….

Cold front around Halloween…woods here in Pa have some brilliant maple and oak leaves hanging, scrapes are open, deer are moving. Nothing better to me than watching a buck work up a ridge, breath steaming in the rising sun, cruising for a hot doe….gripping the bow in anticipation and scanning thru binos to see what he is….

Opening day of rifle season…statewide celebration, many of us started hunting in this season….the faint crack of the first shot as light slowly filters into the woods…the noise of a group of deer trotting across the side of the ridge…the evening excitement of sharing stories of the day and of past openers…..

Late season January…crawling into a blind on a food source after a storm has passed, temps 15 colder than previous week…watching deer filter out and just chow away on the hours of plot work…fingertips and nose frozen…sitting by the woodstove and reliving a glorious sunset watching darkness fall on a plot full of hungry deer…thinking ahead to the next season….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man, last evening and this morning really felt like hunting season outside. Shot about a dozen with the Centergy and 1/2 dozen R26. Dug out a couple stands for placement throughout the week. It's a good feeling.


----------



## Mr. October

Maybe this has been discussed and I missed it. (I miss the ability to search a thread.) What is everyone seeing for acorns so far? We have none in the oaks around our development and, unfortunately, that usually matches up well with the oaks in the Poconos.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The local areas I've been visiting are very sparse, not nearly as hearty as the past few years.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> The local areas I've been visiting are very sparse, not nearly as hearty as the past few years.


Did you see many last year? The Poconos was very light on nuts last year. Oddly, SGLs 106 and 110 near Cabelas must have been loaded up. There was still a carpet of acorns there when I was up there in turkey season.


----------



## vonfoust

[QUOTE


Mathias said:


> I may do 2 up north, *If *my buck tag goes unpunched , one thing is fo sure, no more Montco for me. Between the lecture and the snail like pace, I’m done with them.


It's almost as if many treasurers want out of the pink envelope business.


----------



## ezshot81

I seem to have a fair amount on the oaks around me. (4c) Actually a little surprised since it was a great crop last year. 
It might be a little easier to spot deer this year when they are masked up  Wild U.S. deer found with coronavirus antibodies


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Did you see many last year? The Poconos was very light on nuts last year. Oddly, SGLs 106 and 110 near Cabelas must have been loaded up. There was still a carpet of acorns there when I was up there in turkey season.


We had a healthy fall locally here in the areas I frequent in the SE, but very slim pickings in and around our camp in Potter (Gold), as well as, our lease just outside of Coudersport. 

I have found that it can be hit or miss, even on the same parcel. There is a 200 acre parcel in Chadds Ford that was loaded with acorns on the E side of the parcel (primarily reds with a few swamp mixed in), but on the opposite side of the parcel which had some whites and reds there were barely any...never really understood that diversity.


----------



## nicko

Acorn crop from what I saw it was very spotty in 5C last year. The gun club where I shoot had a good healthy amount of acorns on the ground but 10 minutes away in the woods I hunt there was nothing or very little.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hmmm…


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Hmmm…


are you "hmmm"ing the personal limit is 2 antlerless deer licenses? I had a bunch of my friends ask me about this the other day because they wanted to send in an envelope with three apps for the special regs areas like we did in the past. Had to tell them you can only get one per round till it goes OTC. The personal limit is 2 for this round as in you can either have one from rd 1 and apply for 1 from round 2 or if you didn't receive a tag in round one you can send in two applications for round two. Not sure if that was what you were questioning and hope i am not repeating something you already know but it was something i had to help a few friends with.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I was sharing because a few guys didn't have a clue, one got a 3A tag and still sent for 3 5C tags in the same envelop...when I tried to tell him he likely won't get any, he took on his typical holier than thou persona .... I actually called the CC courthouse and spoke to a processor in the treasury department....if you don't follow the rules specifically, you won't get any...so the guy I was speaking with will have his pink envelop returned; whenever that happens. I did ask if someone sent in too many apps, but had a separate check for each one, would the app be processed and she said no. 

I suggested that he simply send another one with one application in it....there use to be a time when CC never ran out...that is not the case these days...will be interesting how this new system impacts folks. I was talking with my cousin this morning and we both know a few guys who kill piles of deer each year in Downingtown area, I mean like 7-8 doe and a buck each....I am not sure they will be able to do that, simply because tags may be sold out before they can kill, report, and request a subsequent tag....when I said to my cousin, he offered, "those type of guys will do it regardless of tags", which, unfortunately, he's probably right....


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I was sharing because a few guys didn't have a clue, one got a 3A tag and still sent for 3 5C tags in the same envelop...when I tried to tell him he likely won't get any, he took on his typical holier than thou persona .... I actually called the CC courthouse and spoke to a processor in the treasury department....if you don't follow the rules specifically, you won't get any...so the guy I was speaking with will have his pink envelop returned; whenever that happens. I did ask if someone sent in too many apps, but had a separate check for each one, would the app be processed and she said no.
> 
> I suggested that he simply send another one with one application in it....there use to be a time when CC never ran out...that is not the case these days...will be interesting how this new system impacts folks. I was talking with my cousin this morning and we both know a few guys who kill piles of deer each year in Downingtown area, I mean like 7-8 doe and a buck each....I am not sure they will be able to do that, simply because tags may be sold out before they can kill, report, and request a subsequent tag....when I said to my cousin, he offered, "those type of guys will do it regardless of tags", which, unfortunately, he's probably right....


yeah that was the case with my friends, they sent in three apps and then asked me if they still could. I told them the same as you, just send a single and wait for the other to be returned. I am curious what OTC will be like this year because i will be getting most of my local tags that way. This year, I did two upstate and will use the 3rd round for my first 5c tag and then get one more and 2 5d tags otc. Last year i killed four doe, which my family of four have already eaten most of.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I am settling at three, 3A and 2 here 5c, 5d...should be plenty. I donate almost all of mine now as the family isn't too keen on it. I am lucky that I am in a hunting family, so even if I donate a couple each year, I can still get what I need from my brothers, dad, etc...for pastrami, jerky, bolonga and summer sausage, heck they eat most it anyway (lol)


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> Maybe this has been discussed and I missed it. (I miss the ability to search a thread.) What is everyone seeing for acorns so far? We have none in the oaks around our development and, unfortunately, that usually matches up well with the oaks in the Poconos.


Walked the road and pipeline on 119 this AM and the only place with any consistent acorns was along the pipeline at higher elevations. I didn't go in the woods so not sure where in there it will be good.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Walked the road and pipeline on 119 this AM and the only place with any consistent acorns was along the pipeline at higher elevations. I didn't go in the woods so not sure where in there it will be good.


Interesting. That is the game lands we spend most of our time on. But I think you and I have talked about that before.


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> Interesting. That is the game lands we spend most of our time on. But I think you and I have talked about that before.


Yup. On the walk in, up until the 4 corners it's mostly 1 type of oak. They're getting hit by something and look bad. After the 4 corners a different kind is mixed in a lot and they're not suffering.


----------



## ezshot81

I think the ones getting eaten are white oaks and the second look to be chestnut oak


----------



## Aspade17

I told you guys about getting a lease in Ohio this year, so I figured I would show you some of the pictures thus far 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> I told you guys about getting a lease in Ohio this year, so I figured I would show you some of the pictures thus far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some good inspiration. Good luck getting on some of them.

How big is the lease?


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> That's some good inspiration. Good luck getting on some of them.
> 
> How big is the lease?


Not gigantic, almost 700 acres. But there will only be 4 of us bow hunting it. Supposedly there was a 170” on the property last year that no one knows of being killed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy60

Aspade17 said:


> Not gigantic, almost 700 acres. But there will only be 4 of us bow hunting it. Supposedly there was a 170” on the property last year that no one knows of being killed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a nice size lease for 4 bowhunters. Good luck to you.


----------



## tyepsu

I grew up in Tioga County Pennsylvania, then lived in Beaver County for 7 years, but now live in eastern Ohio, about 30 miles from the PA border. I sent first round application for 3A for non residents to Bucks County, because my brother said how he gets his back quickly. That tag arrived yesterday. Last Thursday evening I dropped 2nd round in drop box at local post office and sent to Beaver County and put 3A as my first choice and 2A as second choice. I kept checking online yesterday and with less than 700 tags left at the time I got awarded a 2nd 3A tag. I would have been fine either way, since I still hunt beaver county quite a bit.


----------



## nicko

Still no processing of the application I sent to the Delco courthouse last thursday morning.


----------



## Mathias

Nice looking bucks Aspade!
took a ride this evening and glassed the area where I got the trail cam pics of the nice 10. He was in a field with approx 8 other deer, mostly does and fawns and another smaller 8. He was lying down just watching the others. Hoping he sticks around.


----------



## ezshot81

Watched a field on Fri night with 5 decent bucks including this guy and one really nice 8. Probably a 20" spread. I be happy if 1 of the six stick around.


----------



## nicko

My apologies if this has already been discussed and I’m being redundant. But does this mean that we don’t have to wait for the second unsold round to begin to apply for a second tag in one of the special reg areas? Based on what I’m reading here, it sounds like you can send in for two tags during the first unsold round in special regulation units. Hard to keep up as it seems they keep changing things even as license sales are taking place.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Still no processing of the application I sent to the Delco courthouse last thursday morning.


My second tag just got awarded today. Generally the county I send mine to have me processed by 10-11 am Monday mornings. Obviously they are not doing as well as some other county's navigating this new system.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> My apologies if this has already been discussed and I’m being redundant. But does this mean that we don’t have to wait for the second unsold round to begin to apply for a second tag in one of the special reg areas? Based on what I’m reading here, it sounds like you can send in for two tags during the first unsold round in special regulation units. Hard to keep up as it seems they keep changing things even as license sales are taking place.
> 
> View attachment 7443090


You can only apply for two if you didn't get a tag in the first round.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> You can only apply for two if you didn't get a tag in the first round.


Thanks. 

Their explanations need some streamlining.


----------



## yetihunter1

i hate it, and the fact they are forcing people who would never go to the treasurer office for OTC to go....9/13 is going to be a zoo to get tags. Wish they would let you apply for 3 per envelope again for special regs even with the limit of six tags till you fill them. I find it hard with work and two kids under 3 to get to the treasurer....


----------



## 12-Ringer

...not only that...why does it matter to them, especially if the limit is truly 6-per total....another quandary


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> i hate it, and the fact they are forcing people who would never go to the treasurer office for OTC to go....9/13 is going to be a zoo to get tags. Wish they would let you apply for 3 per envelope again for special regs even with the limit of six tags till you fill them. I find it hard with work and two kids under 3 to get to the treasurer....


They really have made a bad process even worse....didn't think that was possible.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> ...not only that...why does it matter to them, especially if the limit is truly 6-per total....another quandary


agree


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> They really have made a bad process even worse....didn't think that was possible.


 my wife was asking me why i was putting doe tag reminders in the calendar since i already sent in for them. I then explained the whole process to her and she just kind of looked at me shook her head and said "thats another reason why i wont hunt with you....that sounds dumb".


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> my wife was asking me why i was putting doe tag reminders in the calendar since i already sent in for them. I then explained the whole process to her and she just kind of looked at me shook her head and said "thats another reason why i wont hunt with you....that sounds dumb".


You should see me trying to explain it to some Ohio friends.


----------



## Gene94

Is there any hope that it will change in the near future?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias




----------



## vonfoust

So I have a couple cell cams now. I know some others on here have them too. How many pictures do you keep on your phone? Do you download any and keep them or just delete?


----------



## nicko

Delco courthouse finally got around to processing my 2nd tag today. Since they took so long with it, had to get my 2nd choice 5C. I'll get one more 5C tag and be good with that.


----------



## Aspade17

vonfoust said:


> So I have a couple cell cams now. I know some others on here have them too. How many pictures do you keep on your phone? Do you download any and keep them or just delete?


I save a few here and there. Either something I think is “nice”, or a cool picture of anything I see. I always just save them to my phone and delete them off of the tactacam app.

Example: my target buck I just got a picture of yesterday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

That's a nice target.


----------



## Billy H

Taken on North Penn High School property. You can see the tech school in the background. Broad daylight mid day. Very populated area.


----------



## full moon64

Aspade17 said:


> I told you guys about getting a lease in Ohio this year, so I figured I would show you some of the pictures thus far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bait when you hunt there?


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Taken on North Penn High School property. You can see the tech school in the background. Broad daylight mid day. Very populated area.
> 
> View attachment 7443918


Both look very nice but the one on the right looks especially thick. Looks like he’s had a nice lazy summer at the buffet.


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy H said:


> Taken on North Penn High School property. You can see the tech school in the background. Broad daylight mid day. Very populated area.
> 
> View attachment 7443918


They’re both big-bodied especially for this of year. Look like tanks!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I am always amazed with their resiliency….they have an ability to survive and grow old in some of the most unlikely spaces


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Both look very nice but the one on the right looks especially thick. Looks like he’s had a nice lazy summer at the buffet.


 There was another buck with them that they were looking at just as big bodied. I guess they get fat eating shrubs and flowers. At least one of them will get creamed by a car. I wonder how many homeowners are feeding them.


----------



## nicko

44 days.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

44 days...till the world ends right 

Been pretty busy as of late but the river is finally coming back down, be nice to get back in the river again and do some fishing!
6006 doe tags left in 4E when I checked about a half hour ago. Nice being able to look such things up...my 2nd tag was awarded yesterday.


----------



## perryhunter4

Spent a number of hours on the river tonight after some cats. Put a 32 lb monster flatty in the boat tonight. For the Juniata, that’s a pig!! His mouth was enormous. Great night. Put 8 total in boat overall. 
Tomorrow (well today looking at time now)…Going to take the Flx Guard apart on one of my Bowtechs and look at bearings and grease and then will prob need to Re-tune…then going to put a stand together and prob shoot for a little bit after all of that. 

Curious…you guys with Tactacam….what do you set yours on? I have some that haven’t sent pics in several days and in really good spots! They are receiving updates but i am not getting any pics. When I moved them, they lit up the 1st two days….but now nothing. Seems very odd.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Everyone in our crew as noticed a dip in pics over the last 5-7 days…even when we are getting them, they are pics of everything but deer…










What is super weird…it’s almost all of our cams in PA, DE, NJ…those in KS are a different story, they’re capturing plenty.

I started looking at the weather data for this past week and am making notes to see if one thing seems to be connected to the other….who knows??


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Everyone in our crew as noticed a dip in pics over the last 5-7 days…even when we are getting them, they are pics of everything but deer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is super weird…it’s almost all of our cams in PA, DE, NJ…those in KS are a different story, they’re capturing plenty.
> 
> I started looking at the weather data for this past week and am making notes to see if one thing seems to be connected to the other….who knows??


I have 13 days left in my billing cycle and only have 19 pictures. I typically max each month (250 photos). I’m going to swap cards and put fresh batteries in this weekend.


----------



## perryhunter4

Thanks Joe. You don’t have a delay set on your’s?

Yeah, it’s definitely weird. My other cam I am still getting pics, but they have slowed tremendously too. I haven’t had a pic on my other cams since Monday!


----------



## 12-Ringer

No delay on cams set on trails….if I set one on a den, scrape, minerals, etc… I use a 1-minute delay


----------



## jlh42581

Majority of deer I am seeing feeding on forbes in the evenings. Theyre not even going to wide open soybean fields, theyre eating flowers and everything else. Most of them im seeing in weeds/forbes head high and brief glimpses.


----------



## jlh42581

BTW too, I sent my muddy cam back last year as I was having major issues with verizon and others were as well with the cam showing full service. I dont know if its a cam problem or a verizon problem but the same cams in ATT were working as expected


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've had some cams go dead the last week, glad I'm not the only one. The primary clover plot in PA still takes 100+ a night but some in NY aren't getting anything that should have daily deer. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seems pretty strange…it’s not the cams I drive out this morning to check the area as I hadn’t been in there since November….everything on the cards has been transmitted so that was certainly encouraging.


----------



## nicko

Seems to be a time period of transition for deer….Bucks are probably done growing and getting close to shedding velvet and bachelor groups breaking up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seen a lot of crops getting cut in the last week, maybe that has something to do with it too? Who knows


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Spent a number of hours on the river tonight after some cats. Put a 32 lb monster flatty in the boat tonight. For the Juniata, that’s a pig!! His mouth was enormous. Great night. Put 8 total in boat overall.
> Tomorrow (well today looking at time now)…Going to take the Flx Guard apart on one of my Bowtechs and look at bearings and grease and then will prob need to Re-tune…then going to put a stand together and prob shoot for a little bit after all of that.
> 
> Curious…you guys with Tactacam….what do you set yours on? I have some that haven’t sent pics in several days and in really good spots! They are receiving updates but i am not getting any pics. When I moved them, they lit up the 1st two days….but now nothing. Seems very odd.


Seems guys are killing them on the river right now. There was 40# posted on Base Camp’s FB page yesterday.


----------



## CBB

Hung 2 stands today. The list of preparations to make is getting shorter.


----------



## Mr. October

Question: I got my 2020 NJ buck back from the taxidermist yesterday and need to get it hung up today. (Pics when done). Anyway, where I want to hang it is between studs. All my other heads are hung on nails on studs. Will a big picture hanger in drywall be strong enough? It doesn't really seem any heavier than a framed picture. Just curious what you guys do?


----------



## Mathias

A standard pic hanger seems too light duty to me, but there seems to always be new anchors for hanging items on drywall. A trip to Depot or Ace may be in order.


----------



## hobbs4421

I was on vacation for a week with my family in NJ. The entire time I was dreaming about scouting, hanging stands and cameras and working on my food plot. Yesterday I hung a ladder stand on my property over my food plot, hung a camera and spread some more clover on the plot where the vegetation was lacking. I also did quite a bit of archery shooting as well It was a productive and rewarding day! So glad to be home. God is good!


----------



## Mathias

While up north, I had to spray my plot again 😡 This one type of grass there is so resilient, but I _guarantee _it’s dead now.
2 weeks and I get up to plant, remove tree tubes from dozens and dozens of trees, learned to bring hornet spray for that job 😳
Morning walk yesterday on one of the groomed paths and Sage came face to face with a turkey, makes you lol how a hunting dog lights up in such situations.
Saw a bear by the pond the other evening. Anyone know if they eat cattails? There were a lot pulled up and the water was churned up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ve watched them eat the roots of cattails before, they usually leave the stalk tops


----------



## 12-Ringer

I too spent a bunch of time Friday and a little yesterday....visited my cam sites for the first time since November. Hung a new stand, groomed two new trails to the stand to account for winds,and spent some time behind both the Centurgy and R26. The stand is about 1.75miles from the nearest access point I can secure, thus hanging the stand, I wasn't enthused about the haul in and out, especially if I am running late from the office or something. We will see, will be my first time in this particular area.

Woke up to 25 hits on the Reveal, a small bachelor group of three small buck moved in around 6:00AM and hung out for a while. I am guessing it wasn't quite light enough for the CID sensor to trigger the IR exchanger in the Reveal, so the pics are washed in grey, but you can make out the antlers.


----------



## jacobh

Mr. October said:


> Question: I got my 2020 NJ buck back from the taxidermist yesterday and need to get it hung up today. (Pics when done). Anyway, where I want to hang it is between studs. All my other heads are hung on nails on studs. Will a big picture hanger in drywall be strong enough? It doesn't really seem any heavier than a framed picture. Just curious what you guys do?





https://www.lowes.com/pd/TOGGLER-Snapskru-50-Pack-Assorted-Length-and-Assorted-Diameter-Kit-Drywall-Anchor-Screws-Included/3183873?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-hdw-_-google-_-lia-_-126-_-hollowwallanchors-_-3183873-_-0&placeholder=null&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=CjwKCAjwgb6IBhAREiwAgMYKRvH2KyzVYZL57Yt-WqscMsEqaCvg0pxrUMmANXiDYSX5WzoQuK4PERoCNnQQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



Holds up to 65# I use them on most of mine. Work great. Goes onto a screw gun and run in like your putting a screw in. They thread themselves into the drywall. Then put the screw into the anchor and your set


----------



## Mathias

Wednesday last, I checked my $15 Moultrie Trace cam and it appeared to be dead. Today I reluctantly went back to swap cams. I jumped this guy bedded 15 yards from my stand. Unbeknownst to me the cam was taking pics, the screen is blank. 4 different bucks on cam there. I just hope he decides to stick around, not passing this guy


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good looking buck Matt!


----------



## 138104

If anyone on this thread or someone you know needs some equipment to get into the woods this fall and can’t afford it, please PM me. I have a couple of releases, some 400 and 500 spine arrows I could fletch and cut, a whisker biscuit rest, and could build string and cables for compounds. I think I have some harnesses from stands too. I will ship on my dime. I know the last year and a half has been tough on folks, so want to help if I can.


----------



## perryhunter4

Got a new ladder hung on my small piece behind house. Rivers Edge Bowman ladder….they are pretty nice. One of the easiest ladders to put together and tall. Put it together yesterday and hung today. I bought two last year at end of season. I will probably stick with them if they last. 
Took my FLX guard apart last evening and greased and such and made adjustments and Re-tuned through paper, but I am still getting a popping on the wheels…I have a new on order and replacing whole thing. 
Slowest year for bucks so far this year. I certainly hope this transition time happening as they shed puts some nice ones in my areas. I’ve been out scouting a good bit, and have 8 cams out and not much happening yet. Did have a nice 8 pt show up the 23rd and hanging out since. Bout a 115” 8…that’s the biggest this far. Plenty of does though…so they’ll come eventually.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> If anyone on this thread or someone you know needs some equipment to get into the woods this fall and can’t afford it, please PM me. I have a couple of releases, some 400 and 500 spine arrows I could fletch and cut, a whisker biscuit rest, and could build string and cables for compounds. I think I have some harnesses from stands too. I will ship on my dime. I know the last year and a half has been tough on folks, so want to help if I can.


Very cool of you Dave!!


----------



## Moose32

Hopefully this is the last year of the pink envelopes


----------



## 138104

Moose32 said:


> Hopefully this is the last year of the pink envelopes


You’re asking a lot of the PA legislators, but we can only hope!

Welcome to this thread! Where do you hunt?


----------



## Moose32

Perry24 said:


> You’re asking a lot of the PA legislators, but we can only hope!
> 
> Welcome to this thread! Where do you hunt?


Thanks, I’m hunting down in 5c,5d


----------



## Gene94

Got this butterfly on the Reveal...









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Wednesday last, I checked my $15 Moultrie Trace cam and it appeared to be dead. Today I reluctantly went back to swap cams. I jumped this guy bedded 15 yards from my stand. Unbeknownst to me the cam was taking pics, the screen is blank. 4 different bucks on cam there. I just hope he decides to stick around, not passing this guy
> View attachment 7445372


Tremendous buck!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Moose32 said:


> Thanks, I’m hunting down in 5c,5d


Where abouts, several of us hunt these zones …. I myself from Elverson to Bethel and plenty of spots in between


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s pretty cool gene


----------



## Moose32

12-Ringer said:


> Where abouts, several of us hunt these zones …. I myself from Elverson to Bethel and plenty of spots in between


Some private land around downingtown, I want to get out to some one the public land around but haven’t had the need or a chance


----------



## 12-Ringer

Moose32 said:


> Some private land around downingtown, I want to get out to some one the public land around but haven’t had the need or a chance


That’s good! No need to jump into the Frey unless you have too….haha…welcome to the thread


----------



## Mr. October

Moose32 said:


> Hopefully this is the last year of the pink envelopes


It would be nice to see the anlterless tag process move into a modern century.


----------



## primalhunt

never thought i would find a scrape deer use in summer time


----------



## j.d.m.

Mr. October said:


> It would be nice to see the anlterless tag process move into a modern century.


A lot better of complaints about the whole license process. Some took extremely too long with multiple crashes. Complaints from both customers and retailers. This state is terrible anymore with just about everything the government has its hands in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Got my first round antlerless tags in the mail today when I got back from camping. Must have come Friday or Saturday.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Gene94 said:


> Got this butterfly on the Reveal...
> View attachment 7445487
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


That's a stud! 😁


----------



## 12-Ringer

primalhunt said:


> never thought i would find a scrape deer use in summer time


We have several across several properties that get hit just about all year by all sorts of game....seems a community spot is exactly that, a bit of a check-in station for the community. We have had mature buck and hours later doe with fawns, the next day a yote, a week later a bear, etc...pretty interesting.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

How’s the mast crops in your areas? Down in 5C/5D I have seen some beech,loaded with nuts. I did see a nice white oak with some acorns also. Love to hear some reports from the Potter county area.


----------



## Sight Window

Mr. October said:


> It would be nice to see the anlterless tag process move into a modern century.


I put in for two tags with two checks in the same envolope, do you think that is okay? I know they ask for one check but wanted to do two in case they could only fill one. 

I have been waiting along time to hear back from Chester Co.


----------



## jlh42581

HNTRDAVE said:


> How’s the mast crops in your areas? Down in 5C/5D I have seen some beech,loaded with nuts. I did see a nice white oak with some acorns also. Love to hear some reports from the Potter county area.


I'm not in potter but lately the springs in the north have had late snow almost every year. Gypsie moths were bad this year too, if oaks weren't sprayed they were stripped clean. The reds faired better than the whites. Apple trees surprisingly look good most places but as you know they're mostly done before season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sight Window said:


> I put in for two tags with two checks in the same envolope, do you think that is okay? I know they ask for one check but wanted to do two in case they could only fill one.
> 
> I have been waiting along time to hear back from Chester Co.


I don't think so....hope I am wrong....might depend on if you got any tags in round 1.....I spoke to a rep at the Chester County Courthouse last week about a similar issue and she basically said if there are any deviations at all from the directions they have been advised to simply return the application. As I understand it, most of the issues folks are experiencing are a result of misundertanding the tag distribution process. One of my buddies had his applications returned already...he mailed to Delco Courthouse in Media. He applied for two tags, separate checks, but already had a 2H tag awarded in round one...he was thinking that technically they could have accepted one of his apps, but that wasn't the case....again, I hope I'm wrong and in your case you get what you're asking for.....


----------



## 138104

WARNING: CROSSBOW RELATED. YOU’VE BEEN WARNED. 


This might be an interesting thread to follow.









The hunt for a Pennsylvania B&C black bear


Going to video document my 3-year quest for another PA B&C black bear. I really feel like either my buddy Joe or myself are going to get it done this year. Thanks for following along.




www.crossbownation.com


----------



## nicko

Was sitting out under the canopy tent for Sams graduation party yesterday and started hearing sounds like light bulbs popping. Turned out the oak tree above the tent had just started dropping nuts. Going to make a trip to Tractor Supply today to see what type of seed they might have for this foodplot we're trying up in Potter.


----------



## Sight Window

12-Ringer said:


> I don't think so....hope I am wrong....might depend on if you got any tags in round 1.....I spoke to a rep at the Chester County Courthouse last week about a similar issue and she basically said if there are any deviations at all from the directions they have been advised to simply return the application. As I understand it, most of the issues folks are experiencing are a result of misundertanding the tag distribution process. One of my buddies had his applications returned already...he mailed to Delco Courthouse in Media. He applied for two tags, separate checks, but already had a 2H tag awarded in round one...he was thinking that technically they could have accepted one of his apps, but that wasn't the case....again, I hope I'm wrong and in your case you get what you're asking for.....


Shoot, I wonder if I should resend it or give it a few more days and see what happens?? I did get one doe tag on July 14th, first round


----------



## nicko

Sight Window said:


> Shoot, I wonder if I should resend it or give it a few more days and see what happens?? I did get one doe tag on July 14th, first round


Second round of unsold starts this coming Monday 8/16.


----------



## Mr. October

j.d.m. said:


> A lot better of complaints about the whole license process. Some took extremely too long with multiple crashes. Complaints from both customers and retailers. This state is *terrible anymore with just about everything the government has its hands in.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you seen any aspect of government at any level that works well and makes things better?


----------



## Sight Window

nicko said:


> Second round of unsold starts this coming Monday 8/16.


Yup- but I already sealed my envelope with two tags and two checks (one for each tag) and I am not sure I can get a second envelope because I am out of town for two weeks.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Second round of unsold starts this coming Monday 8/16.


I got my first two requests. I'm good with that. 1 or 2 deer a year is all my wife and I can use. I to get a tag for each of the two zones I hunt but typically only use one. Thankfully, I don't have to go back into the system again for more tags.


----------



## nicko

Picked up two bags of these at tractor supply today to try our hand atsome type of actual food plot up in Potter at the end of this week. We’ll see.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> View attachment 7446205
> Picked up two bags of these at tractor supply today to try our hand atsome type of actual food plot up in Potter at the end of this week. We’ll see.


I have a good bit of seed to get down for a fall plot, but with as dry as we have been…I am reluctant to work hours a mind waste. Dry summers the past years has killed me somewhat too. I am thinking about possibly doing it next weekend (maybe we will see ).


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> I have a good bit of seed to get down for a fall plot, but with as dry as we have been…I am reluctant to work hours a mind waste. Dry summers the past years has killed me somewhat too. I am thinking about possibly doing it next weekend (maybe we will see ).


My buddy is bringing a backpack/sprayer pack from his work so we can water the plot after seeding.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> My buddy is bringing a backpack/sprayer pack from his work so we can water the plot after seeding.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding you but if you're planning to just moisturizing the seed enough to get them to sprout it can actually work against you if the forecast is calling for it to be hot and dry for a while after that. Better if the seed lies dormant and dry until it gets enough moisture to actually survive. Just my $.02

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

NIck I agree with Gene…if it germinates and then gets no water it’ll die in a few days….

If you’re heading up the end of this week you should be good….forecaster rain from Thurs-Sat and that’s from the station less than 1-mile away from your gate


----------



## nicko

Thanks Gene and Joe. I am really not the food plot type......this is all my buddy getting all charged up to try something new, I'd rather focus on scouting and stand placement. He really wants to get his dad on a deer as it's been 6 years since he last connected. Some guys are going to do what they want to do.

I've gotten my share of deer with a bow. He's still trying to nail down his first. Setting stands based on natural forage and travel lanes is my focus.


----------



## primalhunt

12-Ringer said:


> We have several across several properties that get hit just about all year by all sorts of game....seems a community spot is exactly that, a bit of a check-in station for the community. We have had mature buck and hours later doe with fawns, the next day a yote, a week later a bear, etc...pretty interesting.


well that's just the bears stay away!


----------



## 138104

primalhunt said:


> well that's just the bears stay away!


I wish this bear would go away. I am getting more bear than deer pictures this year. I’ve never had consistent bear movement. I believe it is 2 or 3 different bears. This appears to be the same on tonight.


----------



## davydtune

Opinions please......

Glass? Specifically spotting scopes. What do have, used, like, dislike? I've long been a fan of Leupold and do like Vortex as well. I know Swarovski is the chit but I'm not looking to spend +1000k at least at this time.


----------



## Tuna11

12-Ringer said:


> NIck I agree with Gene…if it germinates and then gets no water it’ll die in a few days….
> 
> If you’re heading up the end of this week you should be good….forecaster rain from Thurs-Sat and that’s from the station less than 1-mile away from your gate


Worried about this as well. I’d like to get brassica seed down this week. I guess I’ll be checking the radar six times a day for a pop up thunderstorm, then make a run for my first small plot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The Leupold SX-4 Pro Guide HD is super glass for the money, most reviews put it up there with the Swar OPTIK, but it's going to run you around $800....for reference the OPTIK is around $2.2k....I've never used the OPTIK, but the SX-4 is amazing.

This is a decent reference, bird watchers know their glass often better than most whitetail hunters....








The Audubon Guide to Scopes


The best spotting scopes in every price range.




www.audubon.org





Years ago I stumbled across an Optics site where you could actually rent glass for a period of time, but I lost the URL when my laptop crapped out...I used it for specialized camera lenses on special trips or to compare performance. I wish I could remember that, because they had scopes as well....could be a great option for a PA guy who may not need a scope all of the time.


----------



## Mr. October

I may be starting out the season with my crossbow. I'm having an awful time with my new bow setup and trying to get some combination of progressive lenses, peeps, and sights figured out. It's been an increasingly worse problem over the last couple years and not getting better. I've spent more money on verifiers and sights trying to reach a solution but, short of Lasik I haven't really found one yet. I can either see my pins clearly or the target. Not both. It is very frustrating.


----------



## Mathias

I’m hoping to get my seed down in the next 2 weeks. Finally nice and dry right now. I agree with Gene, if the forecast shows scant rain in the near future, you’re better off letting the seed lie rather that wetting enough to germinate. Plus the turkeys love it 😣


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> The Leupold SX-4 Pro Guide HD is super glass for the money, most reviews put it up there with the Swar OPTIK, but it's going to run you around $800....for reference the OPTIK is around $2.2k....I've never used the OPTIK, but the SX-4 is amazing.
> 
> Not familiar with those Joe. But, if they rival Swaro’s for that money they are a bargain.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I may be starting out the season with my crossbow. I'm having an awful time with my new bow setup and trying to get some combination of progressive lenses, peeps, and sights figured out. It's been an increasingly worse problem over the last couple years and not getting better. I've spent more money on verifiers and sights trying to reach a solution but, short of Lasik I haven't really found one yet. I can either see my pins clearly or the target. Not both. It is very frustrating.


Pete, have you tried using a single pin sight or do you have blurring issues with that as well?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I’m hoping to get my seed down in the next 2 weeks. Finally nice and dry right now. I agree with Gene, if the forecast shows scant rain in the near future, you’re better off letting the seed lie rather that wetting enough to germinate. Plus the turkeys love it 😣


Sounds like leaving the seed dry and allowing Mother Nature to do the rest is the consensus.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure when you're heading up, but if the forecasters are even remotely close, they wont be dry for long.....looks like the soil should be good to work with when you're there and will get some more moisture shortly thereafter....


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Not sure when you're heading up, but if the forecasters are even remotely close, they wont be dry for long.....looks like the soil should be good to work with when you're there and will get some more moisture shortly thereafter....
> View attachment 7447043


Heading up this Friday and planting on Saturday.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Pete, have you tried using a single pin sight or do you have blurring issues with that as well?


 It doesn't seem to matter. Green is better than red though. I have a few things to try but I'm spending a lot of $$ trying to figure something out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A single pin with a clarifying lens might be the trick, I know it's helped a lot of guys in similar situations....many report it helps neutralize the progressive lens issue....hope I gave you something to think about....


----------



## Straw

Gene have you looked at the easy v sight. A few of my friends have switched to them an seem to like it


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> A single pin with a clarifying lens might be the trick, I know it's helped a lot of guys in similar situations....many report it helps neutralize the progressive lens issue....hope I gave you something to think about....


I haven't tried that combo yet. Once upon a time it was obviously what I chose for target archery but my eyes were better then and I don't have ready access to such a setup. The trial and error gets a bit pricey after a while.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I haven't tried that combo yet. Once upon a time it was obviously what I chose for target archery but my eyes were better then and I don't have ready access to such a setup. The trial and error gets a bit pricey after a while.


I wear contacts but not progressives. Started having a problem with pin blur on mult-pin sights 3-4 years ago and made the switch to a single pin HHA. It made a big difference and really cleaned up my sight picture. You can always experiment with a single pin without buying a new site simply by sliding all but your top pin to the bottom of the scope housing and seeing how the single top pin by itself works for your eyes.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> I haven't tried that combo yet. Once upon a time it was obviously what I chose for target archery but my eyes were better then and I don't have ready access to such a setup. The trial and error gets a bit pricey after a while.


I use a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL. I deal with blurry pins, but instead of messing with a clarifier, I found the least blurry position by moving the sight bar in and out. I also switched to an 1/8” peep, which helped. I have no issues in low light. In fact, the buck I shot last year was right at first legal shooting light and had no issues getting on his vitals.


----------



## full moon64

Mr. October said:


> I may be starting out the season with my crossbow. I'm having an awful time with my new bow setup and trying to get some combination of progressive lenses, peeps, and sights figured out. It's been an increasingly worse problem over the last couple years and not getting better. I've spent more money on verifiers and sights trying to reach a solution but, short of Lasik I haven't really found one yet. I can either see my pins clearly or the target. Not both. It is very frustrating.


I hope you get it striated out...,,what ever works till you laser deal..I'm getting it done sooner than later..


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I may be starting out the season with my crossbow. I'm having an awful time with my new bow setup and trying to get some combination of progressive lenses, peeps, and sights figured out. It's been an increasingly worse problem over the last couple years and not getting better. I've spent more money on verifiers and sights trying to reach a solution but, short of Lasik I haven't really found one yet. I can either see my pins clearly or the target. Not both. It is very frustrating.


I'm sure some will disagree here, but your going to never get exactly what your looking for as long as your wearing progressives. If you pins are so blurry that it's tough to cleanly define one from the other its time to see your optometrist to switch things up for hunting glasses. Been through it. For hunting I'm wearing regular bifocals now with just the smallest possible reading lense on the very bottom of my lense. Makes a big difference for me. I use no more than 3 pins. Also it might seem silly but using a light on your site even in daylight seems to help some folks. Bottom line as we get older pin blur becomes a fact a lot of us have to deal with. For me it's a compromise of a target that's a bit blurry, or pins that are, depending on where I decide to put my main focus. That said I kill animals 25 yards and in 90 % of the time. Good luck, you'll get the right combo.


----------



## Drew A

Got my doe license in the mail today from the Erie County Treasurer. This was from the first round.


----------



## Mathias

Drew A said:


> Got my doe license in the mail today from the Erie County Treasurer. This was from the first round.


🐢


----------



## Gene94

This is what was happening in my part of PA today. Put down 200# of rye and 50# of clover in this area I had sprayed last week between corn field and woods. Broadcast then mowed down the dead thatch now pray for rain! Looks like it's cooling off on Saturday and calling for rain a few days next week. I also cut an access trail through the corn so I don't spook deer in the neighbors bean field on my way to the stand in the morning. The Avant 423 at only 43" wide only had to take out 1 row of corn so not much of a loss























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great….hope it all comes together for you!!!


----------



## nicko

Looking forward to some cooler temps. Saturday in Gennesse high of low 70s and low of mid 50s. Make an attempt at a winter bulb and sugar beet food plot, move one stand, hang a new set, and set up a Bruce-branch.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Looking forward to some cooler temps. Saturday in Gennesse high of low 70s and low of mid 50s. Make an attempt at a winter bulb and sugar beet food plot, move one stand, hang a new set, and set up a Bruce-branch.


Tonight Nicko...Eagles


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Tonight Nicko...Eagles


Just hoping Hurts appears competent.


----------



## davydtune

Gene94 said:


> This is what was happening in my part of PA today. Put down 200# of rye and 50# of clover in this area I had sprayed last week between corn field and woods. Broadcast then mowed down the dead thatch now pray for rain! Looks like it's cooling off on Saturday and calling for rain a few days next week. I also cut an access trail through the corn so I don't spook deer in the neighbors bean field on my way to the stand in the morning. The Avant 423 at only 43" wide only had to take out 1 row of corn so not much of a loss
> View attachment 7447917
> View attachment 7447920
> View attachment 7447921
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk



That's a sweet little machine you have there


----------



## Mathias

Gene, how big is the area you seeded, any large openings, or mainly the strip between woods and corn?
Looks like a great place to sit.


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> Tonight Nicko...Eagles


   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64




----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Gene, how big is the area you seeded, any large openings, or mainly the strip between woods and corn?
> Looks like a great place to sit.


Roughly a quarter of an acre...all between woods and corn. At the widest spot it might be 20 yards deep.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Here's a screenshot from OnX









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

Here is another pic of that double drop tine we talked about back on page 37 of this thread. My friend just sent me this. Looks like it has no fear of people.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primalhunt

Perry24 said:


> I wish this bear would go away. I am getting more bear than deer pictures this year. I’ve never had consistent bear movement. I believe it is 2 or 3 different bears. This appears to be the same on tonight.


I had a mother with her 2 cub coming throw my best stand location last year. (like clock work) this year I did buy my bear lic for the heck of it,


----------



## nicko

Had a productive but exhausting day. Relocated one stand and stick set, hung a new stand and stick set, pulled ferns by hand and rototilled a small spot for a throw-n-grow plot, and rototilled another small spot for a winter bulb and beet plot. 

If we try food plots again, it will not be with a rototiller. Sucker actually did a good job but on high speed was like trying to control two angry bulldogs.

Wrapped the day up by hanging a Bruce-branch and strapping a cam on a tree near it. Luckily, couldn’t have asked for better weather. Now we just wait until October to see if any of this work will pay off.


----------



## John_pro

I originally set these cams for deer. I may have to rethink my strategy 🤔


----------



## nicko

Hey there boo-boo.


----------



## Mathias

That’s waayy too much work with a rototiller. I know the general area, just getting it there must have been a bear.


----------



## Mathias

Picked him up on another camera


----------



## j.d.m.

Mr. October said:


> Have you seen any aspect of government at any level that works well and makes things better?


Lol, no... never. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Mr. October said:


> I may be starting out the season with my crossbow. I'm having an awful time with my new bow setup and trying to get some combination of progressive lenses, peeps, and sights figured out. It's been an increasingly worse problem over the last couple years and not getting better. I've spent more money on verifiers and sights trying to reach a solution but, short of Lasik I haven't really found one yet. I can either see my pins clearly or the target. Not both. It is very frustrating.


I’m with ya. I was planning on lasik this year, for the exact same reason. It my issues with my neck are priority now. I have to get fusion of 3 vertebrae in my neck, and it’s gonna be right at bow season. Either way I look at it, I will be using a crossbow this season. I can’t pull back my 50# bow at all. To make things worse, I have a new Prime Nexus 4 sitting here, and I can’t even put one single arrow through it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good work Nick, I wish I would have been playing closer attention, I could have maybe connected you with Pop. He, my brothers and nephews are all up there, basically doing the same. You probably could have used some of our gear. Heard from him this morning, all 33 stands are set and ready to roll, two of the three Mavericks are set, the third is assembled in the garage, but they couldn't decide where to put it. Food plots are all doing well, peas, tubers, and new clover going in later this week...basically Pop will drag the buckwheat, over-seed with seeds mentioned above, then crush the buckwheat down using the UTV, spray with weed killer....the crushed vegetation acts a blanket for seed protection from critters and moisture retention...

Some pics....



















































This guy needed some TLC....twisted


















I finally had some parts arrive for the boat, so Laurie and I shot down Thursday evening, weekend turned out fine


These were the best two, caught 17 between Friday afternoon and yesterday morning....Also added 30 blue claws to the mix.











The Stripers were thick, but only on live bait, spot or eels....Laurie's not doing eels (haha) and we couldn't get any decent spot, not with Sabiki's or the cast-nets and no shops had any, so we focused on the flatties and had a blast.


----------



## CBB

Friday got 3 plots in
1 is a red and white clover mix with a dash of chicory and oats.
2nd is all chicory
3rd is a mix of mega plot, green patch plus and red clover that was all left overs from other plots.

Ground was moist when we seeded and it rained hard Friday night and Saturday morning. More rai. In the forecast Tuesday/Wednesday. Should be good to go.


----------



## BGM51

Fawns love playing in the mock scrapes.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Looking great guys!
I wish I would have gotten my plots in, now it looks like rain coming this week, so y’all timed it well.


----------



## Mathias

I have 2 3C tags. When and how can I buy 5C and D tags? [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I have 2 3C tags. When and how can I buy 5C and D tags? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2nd round of unsold tags starts tomorrow 8/16. OTC sales in person (or by mail) starts 9/13. I put my app in the mail Friday for my 2nd 5C tag.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Nick, but if they have 2 tags already, can I send for more? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Thanks Nick, but if they have 2 tags already, can I send for more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, one tag per round.


----------



## Aspade17

Hey guys figured I’d ask here before trying to list it anywhere. Are any of my fellow PA guys interested in a lightly used JX3 Hybrid? It’s a Gen 1 with tether and lineman’s rope. Just switching my setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> That’s waayy too much work with a rototiller. I know the general area, just getting it there must have been a bear.


Luckily we can drive the property in our trucks so we were able to pull right up to the spots that we wanted to plant. If we had to carry that Rototiller and walk it in, there’s no way I would’ve done that.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Good work Nick, *I wish I would have been playing closer attention, I could have maybe connected you with Pop. He, my brothers and nephews are all up there, basically doing the same. You probably could have used some of our gear.* Heard from him this morning, all 33 stands are set and ready to roll, two of the three Mavericks are set, the third is assembled in the garage, but they couldn't decide where to put it. Food plots are all doing well, peas, tubers, and new clover going in later this week...basically Pop will drag the buckwheat, over-seed with seeds mentioned above, then crush the buckwheat down using the UTV, spray with weed killer....the crushed vegetation acts a blanket for seed protection from critters and moisture retention...
> 
> Some pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy needed some TLC....twisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had some parts arrive for the boat, so Laurie and I shot down Thursday evening, weekend turned out fine
> 
> 
> These were the best two, caught 17 between Friday afternoon and yesterday morning....Also added 30 blue claws to the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stripers were thick, but only on live bait, spot or eels....Laurie's not doing eels (haha) and we couldn't get any decent spot, not with Sabiki's or the cast-nets and no shops had any, so we focused on the flatties and had a blast.


Now you tell me.

Plotslooking good.


----------



## perryhunter4

Busy weekend here. Friday night we caught 15 flatties in the Susky. Best night yet and some pretty nice ones to boot!
Saturday put 2 plots in, eating up most of the day..then checked cams. 
Today walked over 4 miles with the dog and checked cams on another piece of pressured property. Got into some yellow jackets and my dog took on the eye before I could smash it. This was on a field edge and they cam out of nowhere. I f’ing hate yellow jackets with a passion!! They are everywhere this year!!
I did find a heavy bedding area w/ rub lines in and out of beds in some pines and cedars on a point above 3 hollows. He’s got good escape in there and I have a good entrance through a stream to get in. 
You other guys look to be staying busy too! Everybody’s working and Joe’s having fun in the bay ! I am jealous.


----------



## Aspade17

Finally had a day to play with the 80lb EVL and I must say this thing just plain shoots. 
A few weeks ago I had some time to shoot it through paper and just get familiar with the bow. Today I got my 20 and then stepped back and found a 40. Immediately after I threw an Iron Will on and this is what I got. 

Everything just holds well with this, and even when I don’t feel like it’s a perfect shot it just seems to find its way. The EVL 34 is really giving my Reckoning a run for its money. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Got a new entrance cut to a stand I've been using for a few years and placed a cam. I've ran cams there for years and get great deer movement but rarely see deer. This is my 3rd tweek to how I access this stand in about 4 years. Hopefully I am closer to getting it right.


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> Finally had a day to play with the 80lb EVL and I must say this thing just plain shoots.
> A few weeks ago I had some time to shoot it through paper and just get familiar with the bow. Today I got my 20 and then stepped back and found a 40. Immediately after I threw an Iron Will on and this is what I got.
> 
> Everything just holds well with this, and even when I don’t feel like it’s a perfect shot it just seems to find its way. The EVL 34 is really giving my Reckoning a run for its money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My shoulder aches just reading “80 lbs”.


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> My shoulder aches just reading “80 lbs”.


 I figured I wanted to do it at least once while I’m young. I can tell it’s 80 for sure, but it’s not awful. I will say it makes the 70lb reckoning feel about like 50lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Aspade17 said:


> Finally had a day to play with the 80lb EVL and I must say this thing just plain shoots.
> A few weeks ago I had some time to shoot it through paper and just get familiar with the bow. Today I got my 20 and then stepped back and found a 40. Immediately after I threw an Iron Will on and this is what I got.
> 
> Everything just holds well with this, and even when I don’t feel like it’s a perfect shot it just seems to find its way. The EVL 34 is really giving my Reckoning a run for its money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got one as well but in 60 lbs. They sure are a fun and accurate bow to shoot.


I just got one as well but in 60 lbs. They sure are a fun and accurate bow to shoot.


----------



## Mr. October

I got my blurry pin issues solved. A number 7 blue verifier does the trick.


----------



## Mathias

PSE is really making great bows today.


----------



## Bent_Limb

Mathias said:


> PSE is really making great bows today.


Bunch of junk, just like AT4 edition GMC trucks bunch garbage.


----------



## Bent_Limb

Mathias said:


> Picked him up on another camera
> View attachment 7449427


He needs another 3 years. I don’t know why you think this dink is a good deer? 🤓


----------



## TauntoHawk

Here is the development of a few of the plots we already have planted, 21 day growth of no plow and winter greens. The neighboring farmer was also able to drill 6 acres of peas/clover and 2 acres of rye/clover this week into some of our larger fields.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^coming along nicely^^


----------



## Gene94

Those plots look great!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I got these 2 pictures this morning. Nice buck and a fawn working the grapevine!
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Bent_Limb said:


> He needs another 3 years. I don’t know why you think this dink is a good deer? 🤓


lolol, I see what you did there!


----------



## Bent_Limb

These are gonna be ready to shoot in a few weeks. Boy they will be so tasty, hoping I can at least get 2 of them before they run off.

@Mathias


----------



## nicko

Bent_Limb said:


> These are gonna be ready to shoot in a few weeks. Boy they will be so tasty, hoping I can at least get 2 of them before they run off.
> 
> @Mathias


----------



## Mathias

Bent_Limb said:


> These are gonna be ready to shoot in a few weeks. Boy they will be so tasty, hoping I can at least get 2 of them before they run off.


you sound like Tali*Ban 😃*


----------



## Gene94

Talibambi...[emoji6]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I just a 24-hr ban for saying “kill them all” on a post about lantern flies. I guess lantern flies matter on Facebook…lol!

The group is SAMBA in case anyone is in that group.


----------



## Mathias

Nothing surprises me anymore Dave ☹


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Nothing surprises me anymore Dave [emoji3525]


Well, I appealed it and they reversed their decision…lol! It is ridiculous though.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Well, I appealed it and they reversed their decision…lol! It is ridiculous though.


Have you seen any by your house? My brother killed one in his yard on Fishing Rod last week.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> Have you seen any by your house? My brother killed one in his yard on Fishing Rod last week.


No, but that is right down the road from me. Is he close to the Gamelands?


----------



## PAbigbear

Just over from Barners.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> Just over from Barners.


PM’d you


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> I just a 24-hr ban for saying “kill them all” on a post about lantern flies. I guess lantern flies matter on Facebook…lol!
> 
> The group is SAMBA in case anyone is in that group.


Welcome to our new country. Doesn’t mean we have to get soft though. The way I see it, they (gov’t) won’t be there for me (more importantly my family) when I am in danger or dying…so in turn what do I owe them? We are going from a country NOT to be messed with…to a live bullseye in no time. Very sad!
If you don’t believe anything I am saying, think even remotely about the subject of his post again. It’s not protecting us, rather making everybody more sensitive to anything they don’t agree with (whether right or wrong). It’s really sad……


----------



## huntin_addict

perryhunter4 said:


> Welcome to our new country. Doesn’t mean we have to get soft though. The way I see it, they (gov’t) won’t be there for me (more importantly my family) when I am in danger or dying…so in turn what do I owe them? We are going from a country NOT to be messed with…to a live bullseye in no time. Very sad!
> If you don’t believe anything I am saying, think even remotely about the subject of his post again. It’s not protecting us, rather making everybody more sensitive to anything they don’t agree with (whether right or wrong). It’s really sad……


I could go on and on with what you said. Instead, I'll leave it with this. The Taliban that just marched thru and took over Afghanistan in a matter of days is salivating over how soft we are. End of politics. When can we kill some 4 legged deers?


----------



## nicko

Basement for political talk. Dis here threads ‘bout killin’ deers.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like Fred is killing my food plot plans. Meanwhile, not a drop here at home 😡


----------



## Jerred44

My buddy and I picked up a lease. Going out next week to put in some smaller food plots. Hoping we get some of this rain next week


----------



## BGM51

Was able to get all our food plods seeded, rolled and sprayed this past weekend. Might have got lucky with the weather. Started to get some rain right after we finished. Looks like some rain everyday this week. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Raining here in Cumberland Co. Everything is saturated[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Mathias said:


> Nothing surprises me anymore Dave ☹


Yeah, it’s getting ridiculous! I was warned a few months back for replying to an already controversial subject. All I did was provide a biblical perspective to a controversial subject and Mods warned me! Very frustrating that the liberal agenda can generally be posted with no consequence, but a Christian can’t state his position. I expect it on Facebook but not on AT . Country is going down hill fast. Hope I don’t get in trouble for posting this. Lol


----------



## hobbs4421

Perry24 said:


> Well, I appealed it and they reversed their decision…lol! It is ridiculous though.


Yeah they better if you were talking about killing flies!


----------



## Sight Window

Anyone get their second round tags for Chester Co.?


----------



## nicko

Sight Window said:


> Anyone get their second round tags for Chester Co.?


Mailed my 2nd round tag on Friday......nothing yet. Received my 1st round 3A tag in the mail but not my 2nd round 5C yet.


----------



## yetihunter1

i have recieved my first two in the mail and waiting on the 3rd to be awarded


----------



## vonfoust

All of mine have been awarded. First two weren't until later on in the week then the third was awarded Monday by 10am when I got around to looking. 
Only got one in the mail so far.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My 2nd doe tag was awarded on the 5th but still didn't get it yet.

Finished my mowing and got in about 40m of shooting last night before dark, thought I was gonna have to cut my session short after a few shots when my elbow cramped up while I was about 80% drawn. I obviously had 2 choices but I finished my draw....and made a good shot...but that was one helluva time to get a charlie horse! 
Probably didn't help that I had an extended bout earlier, cursing at and trying to pull start the hand mower that refused to turnover. I knew my arms were fatigued after but I figured what the hell and got the bow out anyway 🤪🤣


----------



## Straw

I'm looking to pick up a couple of ladder stands. What are everyone's favorites to use


----------



## CBB

Straw said:


> I'm looking to pick up a couple of ladder stands. What are everyone's favorites to use



Rivers Edge
Bowman or Lockdown


----------



## TauntoHawk

I set up like 10 guide gear ladders this year as the owner of the one property I hunt decided he didn't want to hunt hang ons any more so I replaced all his old stands with ladders for him. Was very happy with assembly, weight, full size platform, flip up mesh seat and backrest, adjustable shooting rail all for a "cheap stand" I was real happy but I don't have any seat time in them obviously, I hung all 10 in a single day, that's something I wouldn't recommend. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

TauntoHawk said:


> I set up like 10 guide gear ladders this year as the owner of the one property I hunt decided he didn't want to hunt hang ons any more so I replaced all his old stands with ladders for him. Was very happy with assembly, weight, full size platform, flip up mesh seat and backrest, adjustable shooting rail all for a "cheap stand" I was real happy but I don't have any seat time in them obviously, I hung all 10 in a single day, that's something I wouldn't recommend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Wow Taunto you are a beast to do 10 of those in a day! Lol. My family also enjoys these stands, and I plan to pick a new one up pretty soon.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## TauntoHawk

hobbs4421 said:


> Wow Taunto you are a beast to do 10 of those in a day! Lol. My family also enjoys these stands, and I plan to pick a new one up pretty soon.


They were all prior assembled, I strapped the stand to the back rack of an ATV and put the bottom of the ladder in a jet sled and towed them around fully assembled to their hanging location. So really it was just pick tree, trim, stand up, strap down, finish trimming.. and repeat 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

We use the GG stands as well and have had excellent results with them...seems some begin to rust quicker than others, but with just a little TLC each year, many have been up for years. We have over 30 ladder stands now in PA that are a mix of GuideGear and Muddy 1.5-2 man or "jumbo" stands. They have platforms that run all the way to the tree which are nice.

We do it the same way Taunto does....assemble them in the garage, haul them with At/UTVs, sled them in, stand them up and finish.


----------



## Mathias

Another fan of the GG stands. Good value for the $
Target buck still in the area, hasn’t been past the camera since I spooked him a while back.


----------



## yetihunter1

Nice buck Mathias!


----------



## Mathias

Haven’t seen Kyle here, maybe it was Kyle/Pa, is he still around?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck Matt...has to be pretty motivating!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Haven’t seen Kyle here, maybe it was Kyle/Pa, is he still around?


Kyle is still around. Just been a camping machine this summer...


----------



## nicko

30 more days til the early season opener in the special reg units. I still need to broadhead tune but not expecting to have any issues. Move one stand and scout public. Dropping Sam off at college this Saturday......the past couple weeks have been consumed by making sure he has everything he needs and planning. Once we get home, I'll be able to focus on final prep for the season.

Now just need the Chesco courthouse to get to working on that stack of pink envelopes in their office.


----------



## Billy H

Beware a muddy ladder stand. I received one a couple







weeks ago and this is how the bracket that clenches to the tree was welded.
I’m working with muddy customer service ever since trying to get a resolution.


----------



## hobbs4421

TauntoHawk said:


> They were all prior assembled, I strapped the stand to the back rack of an ATV and put the bottom of the ladder in a jet sled and towed them around fully assembled to their hanging location. So really it was just pick tree, trim, stand up, strap down, finish trimming.. and repeat
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good way to hang em!


----------



## TauntoHawk

hobbs4421 said:


> Sounds like a good way to hang em!


Gas powered pole saw was also key

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schleprock1

Got my email today saying I was awarded my 3rd antlerless tag. 5B York County Courthouse


----------



## Sight Window

Anyone hear from Chester Co.? I am starting to get nervous, or my OCD is kicking in


----------



## rogersb

Got my 2nd 3D tag in the mail today and my 3rd was awarded Monday. Would be nice to get one early and take to Naugles for some different snacks. Last year in rifle when I called they weren't taking any more deer.


----------



## nicko

Sight Window said:


> Anyone hear from Chester Co.? I am starting to get nervous, or my OCD is kicking in


Nothing yet for me either from Chester. I knew there was a reason I stopped sending to them.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Figured I'd fish for smallies this morning before all the rest of the upstate rain from Fred came down river. During the off & on drizzle...I saw 3 deer, a bald eagle, 2 red tailed hawks, several heron and loads of geese/ducks. The susky in my area wasn't much above normal summer waters levels this morning but that will likely change drastically in the next few days. Was definitely muddy though...with plenty of branches and logs to keep an eye on as they drifted by.

12 bass in 2 and a 1/2hrs...not all that bad considering the conditions. I wasn't paying all that much attention (not that I would have seen it in the murk anyway) when a smallie pushing 19"s slammed an hd glimmer trout I was twitching within a few feet of me...and then began jumping. Definitely a surprise i will always welcome,


----------



## CBB

Not being a dink but some of you guys worry about doe tags like it's a Iowa Archery Buck Tag!!! Lmao!


----------



## 138104

Eagles looking good tonight!


----------



## Gene94

Having never shimmed a bow before I finally had to shim my Gearhead last night....results of tail right and broadheads left of field points remained unfixable. Turned out I shimmed both cams the wrong way[emoji38]...well, back at it as soon as I get the chance. Nothing like learning the hard way!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

My biggest buck on camera seems to be getting more consistent. Got him on the same camera last 2 mornings. You all probably saw a pic of him already but this was this morning.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Haven’t seen Kyle here, maybe it was Kyle/Pa, is he still around?


Still lurking around. Moving back into bowhunting mode. Picked up a few new places to hunt this year, shooting my bow and well behind in scouting. Been a busy summer taking my kids/camera on vacations. As they get older the less and less time it seems I'll have to hunt with sports.


----------



## vonfoust

KylePA said:


> Still lurking around. Moving back into bowhunting mode. Picked up a few new places to hunt this year, shooting my bow and well behind in scouting. Been a busy summer taking my kids/camera on vacations. As they get older the less and less time it seems I'll have to hunt with sports.


When I was hitting that stage my buddy said "You'll have half the time to hunt but appreciate it twice as much."


----------



## nicko

Noticed the string on my Ritual 35 was fuzzing around the peep and as I took a closer look this morning, saw the peep is cutting into the fibers. One month before the early opener and now I need a new string set and peep. 

Luckily I have a couple backups in case I can’t get it hunting ready to my liking by mid September.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Eagles looking good tonight!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck to those in the elk drawing reveal this afternoon. If anyone gets drawn, feel free to message me about guides, local butcher, etc. 
I’m actually gonna be up there doing some guiding this season. Goodluck all!


----------



## Mathias

🤞🏻 🐫 <———- elk 🙂


----------



## Billy H

Go over to the land I caretake and hunt this morning to pull a couple cards. This is what greets me. One of the old driveways going onto the property that I use to access a couple sets. A few years back we planted post and put a chain across set back far enough to get the truck off the road to unlock and drive in. These scum dumped their load of **** right there off the main drag, you can see the road. Troopers were called. I found a property management sticker on the one window with a phone number. You can see it in the pic by the door. Hope it leads to the culprits. All cleaned up now.


----------



## 138104

That is ridiculous. Unfortunately, I doubt the police will put much effort into pursuing it. I’d be making some phone calls to the management company.


----------



## Billy H

I'm off to lowes to get battery operated motion detector floods to put up on abandoned house next to driveway. I have a feeling they will be back. They had plenty of liquid courage last time by the amount of 40's of this crap I found.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> I'm off to lowes to get battery operated motion detector floods to put up on abandoned house next to driveway. I have a feeling they will be back. They had plenty of liquid courage last time by the amount of 40's of this crap I found.
> View attachment 7453234


I’d put up a cell trail cam too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That really stinks! Sorry you’re dealing with that….


----------



## Mathias

Not sure why the negative thoughts on the police pursuing it? Heck they’re not allowed to do much else today thanks to current PC trends.
such a scumbag move Billy, Did they offload the empties there or were they hanging out partying?
need a hand, let me know.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Not sure why the negative thoughts on the police pursuing it? Heck they’re not allowed to do much else today thanks to current PC trends.
> such a scumbag move Billy, Did they offload the empties there or were they hanging out partying?
> need a hand, let me know.



It’s a misdemeanor and the phone number is from FL. Hopefully, I am wrong, but doubt they will pursue it.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Not sure why the negative thoughts on the police pursuing it? Heck they’re not allowed to do much else today thanks to current PC trends.
> such a scumbag move Billy, Did they offload the empties there or were they hanging out partying?
> need a hand, let me know.


Thanks for the offer Matt. I got it cleaned up. Nothing surprises me any more.. The bottles were in with the bags of construction debris. It was a quick pull over and dump thing. The Trooper was a really nice guy. Guys dumping is a peeve of his and I have faith he will follow up to do what he can. 

Didnt get my lights up. Hope they don't return tonight, as there are two driveways they could dump at.


----------



## 138104

If anyone is wondering what is up with the elk drawing, the internet is down at the expo, so it was delayed.


----------



## 138104

So, no live stream, but they ran it. Supposedly all winners were called. Maybe the 21st drawing my luck will change.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Here ya go folks...2021/22 elk hunt winners. Hopefully your name is on there and congrats!

Archery bull:
A. METZGER GERMANSVILLE, PA Zone12
N. MONTOGOMERY TUNKHANNOCK, PA Zone 12 
T. PLAZEK LORETTO, PA Zone 13 
M. ZOOK NEW HOLLAND, PA Zone 3
C. SEBULSKY PENNSYLVANIA FURNACE, PA Zone 13 
I. CRAIG GROVE CITY, PA Zone 4 
R. KUCHTA KINGSTON, PA Zone 10 
L. DERSTINE BEULAVILLE, NC Zone 5 
M. BASTIN CABOT, PA Zone 5 
J. STOLTZFUS KINZER, PA Zone 14 
D. VAN STRIEN WILLIAMSON, NY Zone 9 
J. SANGIMINO WEST ALEXANDER, PA Zone 11
J. MCNUTT RIMERSBURG, PA Zone 14 
N. HELD NEW CASTLE, PA Zone 11 
Archery Cow

A. SNYDER MUNCY, PA Zone 12
R. MILLER GLENELG, MD Zone 12
M. ALDINGER ANNVILLE, PA Zone 3
M. HERRING NEW RINGGOLD, PA Zone 4
R. CAMPBELL JR STATE COLLEGE, PA Zone 13
K. BERGER GIBSONIA, PA Zone 12
J. KUNTZ COLMAR, PA Zone 10
T. BEECHAY BLOOMSBURG, PA Zone 13
M. TOPPER GETTYSBURG, PA Zone 9
N. ENG BOYERS, PA Zone 5
N. HOLLENBAUGH STRATTANVILLE, PA Zone 10
M. CORCETTI EXPORT, PA Zone 14
R. THOMPSON NORTH CHESTERFIELD, VA Zone 9
G. MCLAUGHLIN BRADFORD, PA Zone 11
C. CONNOR SAYLORSBURG, PA Zone 14

General Bull

D. BAUMANN ERIE, PA Zone 2
D. BRUNGARD MILL HALL, PA Zone 3
J. MAUGHAN PINEVILLE, PA Zone 14
M. MOSES POTTSVILLE, PA Zone 6
J. COVERT CLEARFIELD, PA Zone 11
D. MUMAU CLYMER, PA Zone 14
T. MALOBERTI JEANNETTE, PA Zone 12
J. STRINGHAM GILLETT, PA Zone 10
K. MORRISON LATROBE, PA Zone 2
H. HOLTZ COATESVILLE, PA Zone 12
J. BUEHLER RIDGWAY, PA Zone 8
E. BRANDENSTEIN WEXFORD, PA Zone 13
T. MCDOWELL MT PLEASANT, PA Zone 5
T. NELSON NEDROW, NY Zone 12
B. ALFERY DOWNINGTOWN, PA Zone 10
K. DIBLER FLEETWOOD, PA Zone 14
R. KOVACINA ACME, PA Zone 3
Z. BOONE LOCK HAVEN, PA Zone 5
W. GREEN BUTLER, PA Zone 11
D. SPONSLER VIENNA, OH Zone 10
C. HUNKELE ALLISON PARK, PA Zone 8
A. BUNDY AUSTIN, PA Zone 2
E. PFAHL READING, PA Zone 4
C. BIEBER MONTOURSVILLE, PA Zone 4
B. FAUE CORCORAN, MN Zone 5
W. KAUFFMAN ALTOONA, PA Zone 5
F. MILLS LOCK HAVEN, PA Zone 13
R. YADLOSKY SUGARRUN, PA Zone 13
R. VIOZZI HARRISBURG, PA Zone 6
E. HENDERSON AMHERST, OH Zone 6
A. MOULD CLINTON, NY Zone 9
S. HERBINE AMBLER, PA Zone 9

General Cow

D. PRITT KITTANNING, PA Zone 3
R. FACZAN BOALSBURG, PA Zone 3
W. ANDERS GETTYSBURG, PA Zone 14
S. DAVENPORT ASHVILLE, NY Zone 12
C. WILSON KERSEY, PA Zone 4
G. DEVINE LERAYSVILLE, PA Zone 10
G. PENNYCOFF MUNCY, PA Zone 12
S. PROGAR GARDNERS, PA Zone 5
T. STAUFFER BERNVILLE, PA Zone 13
L. MOYER QUAKERTOWN, PA Zone 12
M. DEAL TORRANCE, PA Zone 10
D. COLLINS CLEARFIELD, PA Zone 12
R. KULICK APOLLO, PA Zone 3
M. DZWONEK COLLEGEVILLE, PA Zone 2
C. UMBAUGH NEW KENSINGTON, PA Zone 12
G. ROBINSON QUAKERTOWN, PA Zone 2
J. MILLER UNIONTOWN, PA Zone 2
C. EBY NEWMANSTOWN, PA Zone 2
J. LAWRENCE COLUMBIA XRD, PA Zone 2
A. BREHM HOOVERSVILLE, PA Zone 2
J. LOMBARDO PITCAIRN, PA Zone 14
K. KOVALESKIE CATAWISSA, PA Zone 12
C. ROSS AMHERST, OH Zone 12
J. DEAN MEADVILLE, PA Zone 10
B. RHOADS MCLEAN, VA Zone 10
G. PIRNIK WHITEHALL, PA Zone 2
R. DOSPOY WESTOVER, PA Zone 10
T. BROKENSHIRE BLOOMSBURG, PA Zone 4
D. ORLOWSKI AUSTIN, PA Zone 8
D. BAILEY NEWVILLE, PA Zone 10
M. SWARTZENTRUBER KNOX, PA Zone 2
G. HERALD GROVE CITY, PA Zone 14
K. SHAW LEEPER, PA Zone 4
B. RAY BERGEN, NY Zone 14
R. WHITE CLAYSVILLE, PA Zone 14
J. NEAMAND DOYLESTOWN, PA Zone 10
T. DUBREUIL WORCESTER, MA Zone 2
M. LINGLE GRAMPIAN, PA Zone 2
P. BENDER MURRYSVILLE, PA Zone 2
D. ALDERFER SOUDERTON, PA Zone 12
R. MOORE NEW KENSINGTON, PA Zone 2
R. SMITH SOUTHPARK, PA Zone 2
J. BALEK CORRY, PA Zone 12
D. WETZEL OREFIELD, PA Zone 14
M. HOOVER CLEARFIELD, PA Zone 10
B. BITTNER DUBOIS, PA Zone 8
E. NOLT DENVER, PA Zone 5
J. FALLECKER CHICORA, PA Zone 4
D. GROVE FORT LOUDON, PA Zone 2
F. STUMPO HATFIELD, PA Zone 2
C. ZWIGART HARRISBURG, PA Zone 2
R. PRADEL SLATINGTON, PA Zone 12
J. WITT EVINGTON, VA Zone 2
A. HARTRANFT MONTOURSVILLE, PA Zone 2
T. WALLEN TOMS RIVER, NJ Zone 5
D. BRINSER ELIZABETHTOWN, PA Zone 5
G. ROWE DUNCANNON, PA Zone 6
R. WOOLFREY MALVERN, PA Zone 5
K. HAAG BETHEL, PA Zone 5
M. STOFFEL HARMONY, PA Zone 6
T. SNYDER BETHEL, PA Zone 6
M. WHEELER YOUNGSTOWN, OH Zone 8
J. RILEY BELLEFONTE, PA Zone 12
C. SMITH MANCHESTER, PA Zone 6
L. STINSON SEWARD, PA Zone 8
P. MCMONIGLE FRENCHVILLE, PA Zone 12
R. ELLIOTT DOVER, PA Zone 9
N. SAUERS MIFFLINBURG, PA Zone 9
A. DEGREGORIO RICHBORO, PA Zone 9
T. KURZWEIL FORT MILL, SC Zone 9
T. MOSER IMPERIAL, PA Zone 11
L. CRAWFORD POLK, PA Zone 12
M. LOCCISANO ELLWOODCITY, PA Zone 13
D. CORNELIUS DERRICKCITY, PA Zone 13
J. EDNIE ALDAN, PA Zone 13
K. REPINE WATERFORD, PA Zone 13
S. JOHNSON EMPORIUM, PA Zone 13



Late Bull

J. ALTLAND SPRINGGROVE, PA Zone 14
T. WIKER CONESTOGA, PA Zone 2P. BLYMIRE FELTON, PA Zone 4
J. ***** FISHERVILLE, KY Zone 13
T. RAYMOND CINCINNATUS, NY Zone 5
S. REID FRIEDENS, PA Zone 6
C. BAKER LANCASTER, PA Zone 13
S. ROZOWSKI SUNBURY, PA Zone 12
J. MOWERY SR NESCOPECK, PA Zone 11
D. ABELING ELLIOTTSBURG, PA Zone 8



Late Cow

W. MAIELLANO CHAMBERSBURG, PA Zone 10
A. DEBNAR BLAIRSVILLE, PA Zone 10
H. BARNHART SUNBURY, PA Zone 14
B. WERNTZ JR EPHRATA, PA Zone 6
R. STOLTZFUS HONEY BROOK, PA Zone 14
M. KENDALL CORE, WV Zone 5
K. MILES NEW TRIPOLI, PA Zone 2
A. REHEARD AIRVILLE, PA Zone 14
T. RIDGE LEVITTOWN, PA Zone 3
N. PUSTIZZI PITTSGROVE, NJ Zone 13
M. WALTER MARTINSBURG, PA Zone 2
J. WESTON TYRONE, PA Zone 2
B. JARED KITTANNING, PA Zone 13
J. ONEIL REPUBLIC, PA Zone 2
R. KAYE RAMSEY, NJ Zone 2
C. DWYER ROARING BROOK TWP, PA Zone 2
J. BLOCKBERGER HONESDALE, PA Zone 12
K. PERRY VERMILION, OH Zone 2
W. EIBEN SOUTHPARK, PA Zone 12
R. MACHEN LATROBE, PA Zone 8
M. GLESSNER SOMERSET, PA Zone 6
H. ERICKSON HATBORO, PA Zone 2
B. DIRLE IRWIN, PA Zone 2
T. MILLHEIM WILLIAMSPORT, PA Zone 4
N. MARTIN DENVER, PA Zone 2
A. COPELAND HONEY BROOK, PA Zone 12
N. LEHMAN BOSWELL, PA Zone 5
D. CASTEEL UPPERCO, MD Zone 2
K. LOFF ARCHBALD, PA Zone 4
K. CASLER TROY, PA Zone 9
W. ENGLAND WINFIELD, PA Zone 13
J. NICHOL COMMODORE, PA Zone 12
R. WARNER PINE GROVE, PA Zone 12
G. DAUB DENVER, PA Zone 5
B. EVERLY HALIFAX, PA Zone 5
B. KNECHT TOBYHANNA, PA Zone 8
S. CAWTHERN MONTOURSVILLE, PA Zone 9
G. WARD JR MILL HALL, PA Zone 9
D. BLEVINS STEWARTSTOWN, PA Zone 11


----------



## nicko

Pretty sure the guy from Reading who drew a general bull tag is somebody I played baseball with growing up. The last name and first initial of his name matchup.


----------



## Mr. October

Anyone know what raccoon pelts are worth these days? I was down in NJ this morning doing some work on my property. I went to swap the cards in my trail cams. Both were off the tree, laying on the ground and filled with water. Likely ruined. Photographic evidence shows the likely trouble makers. This is on of the last photos from camera 1 and it is NOT the angle it was set up at:










Second camera the evidence is pretty daming . . . Here they are in sequence:













































Note the changed angle from the first pic. Little b____ds!



















This is the position I found the camera in with the strap drug off to one side. It is filled water and likely done for. Enough '***** are goin' down this winter to pay for my ruined cameras.


----------



## ianb1116

Hey ya’ll, I lost access to my private land hunting spot in SE PA due to another hunter’s bad judgement and poor shooting. This spot had been pretty good for myself and my brother the last couple years. We’ve each taken a nice buck. The other hunter that was also allowed to hunt shot a doe with his muzzleloader that was standing in front of the horse barn— in which the owner’s wife was tending to the horses. Owners were rightfully pissed and decided that no one would hunt there next year. You know what they say about one bad apple…

Regardless, I’m on the hunt for a new archery spot. Anyone have any good pointers? I’m relatively new to the area so I’m not up to speed with the local accessibility.


----------



## Mr. October

ianb1116 said:


> Hey ya’ll, I lost access to my private land hunting spot in SE PA due to another hunter’s bad judgement and poor shooting. This spot had been pretty good for myself and my brother the last couple years. We’ve each taken a nice buck. The other hunter that was also allowed to hunt shot a doe with his muzzleloader that was standing in front of the horse barn— in which the owner’s wife was tending to the horses. Owners were rightfully pissed and decided that no one would hunt there next year. You know what they say about one bad apple…
> 
> Regardless, I’m on the hunt for a new archery spot. Anyone have any good pointers? I’m relatively new to the area so I’m not up to speed with the local accessibility.


That stinks. Killing a deer seems to be the most important thing some people think they will ever do regardless of the consequences. Unfortunately access in SE PA is pretty tough. Most land owners are sick and tired of people even asking. Good luck! I hope you find something.


----------



## Mathias

…sick and tired of ppl asking and even more so of incidents like you described and beyond, these types are our own worse enemies.
where you at in SEPa?


----------



## Billy H

Years ago a farmer across the road from my sister's place that used to let people hunt shut it down when a cow returned to the barn with an arrow in her.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A big chunk in Delco got closed when the landowner found a dead 10-point with his antlers tangled in chains that some idiot set up as antler trap.

To be honest, it’s not too hard to understand why it’s so hard to find some private ground around here.


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy H said:


> Go over to the land I caretake and hunt this morning to pull a couple cards. This is what greets me. One of the old driveways going onto the property that I use to access a couple sets. A few years back we planted post and put a chain across set back far enough to get the truck off the road to unlock and drive in. These scum dumped their load of **** right there off the main drag, you can see the road. Troopers were called. I found a property management sticker on the one window with a phone number. You can see it in the pic by the door. Hope it leads to the culprits. All cleaned up now.
> View attachment 7453203


That sucks. I hate scumbags!! Hope they find them!


----------



## perryhunter4

Another year and no PA elk tag for me [emoji24]


----------



## CBB

perryhunter4 said:


> Another year and no PA elk tag for me [emoji24]


Same here, probably never get lucky enough to pull one


----------



## nicko

Almost 200 total elk tags this year. Anybody have any idea what the elk heard estimate is in the state?


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Almost 200 total elk tags this year. Anybody have any idea what the elk heard estimate is in the state?


1400-1500. That is is a hard number they want to keep the population at.


----------



## ianb1116

Mathias said:


> …sick and tired of ppl asking and even more so of incidents like you described and beyond, these types are our own worse enemies.
> where you at in SEPa?


I’m in the Kennett Square area. My old spot was ~50 acres south of Coatesville. 



Billy H said:


> Years ago a farmer across the road from my sister's place that used to let people hunt shut it down when a cow returned to the barn with an arrow in her.


that’s awful. I don’t understand how that “mistake” can even happen. Or it wasn’t a mistake at all. 



12-Ringer said:


> A big chunk in Delco got closed when the landowner found a dead 10-point with his antlers tangled in chains that some idiot set up as antler trap.
> 
> To be honest, it’s not too hard to understand why it’s so hard to find some private ground around here.


I’m learning that as well. Very frustrating for the folks that are responsible and care about making a good shot on the right animal.


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> A big chunk in Delco got closed when the landowner found a dead 10-point with his antlers tangled in chains that some idiot set up as antler trap.
> 
> To be honest, it’s not too hard to understand why it’s so hard to find some private ground around here.


Totally agree,growing up.I had best land in NJ.{all private}....No bragging..a fact..I started mid 70"s thru early 2000"s. 100 plus with bow.I would share with friends that was a mistake...Too long of read too post...But that is why I dont share ever where I hunt...I will always tell a different area then I actually hunt too this day..SOLO PERIOD


----------



## Mathias

Ordered a recurve today. Found a local guy that makes them. Tried a longbow a couple years back, just wasn’t for me.


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Ordered a recurve today. Found a local guy that makes them. Tried a longbow a couple years back, just wasn’t for me.


Nice! I'm gonna get back into trad archery sometime. What are you getting? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

60”, felt plenty stable to me, low 40’s for draw weight. Buckskin spectraply (laminate) riser with bamboo limbs with clear glass overlay. Something else to play with in the yard/field amd hopefully be proficient enough to hunt it next season.


----------



## Gene94

Nice! What bowyer are you buying from?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Towamencin Custom Bows, he’s near Kulpsville, Montgomery County. He had a website, but said word of mouth and exposure at shoots is all he needs anymore. A neighbor of mine has a few of his bows, that’s how I became aware of them. I love doing local business. Strings are made locally by another guy.


----------



## Gene94

Ok, never heard of them. There are definitely some superb small-town names that go unnoticed. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Gene94 said:


> Ok, never heard of them. There are definitely some superb small-town names that go unnoticed.


 Probably won’t be able to hit the broad side of a barn with it, but it’ll be purdy 😋


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Ordered a recurve today. Found a local guy that makes them. Tried a longbow a couple years back, just wasn’t for me.


Not sure about other guys but I know that is how I started out with archery…..some cheap fiberglass recurves that probably pulled maybe 10 pounds but my brothers and I shot the crap out of them. 

Be sure to post a pics of it when you get it. No matter how good some compound bows look, nothing compares to look of quality traditional bows. I became Enamored with old bear recurves and picked up a 1968 super Kodiak that is in very good condition… 40 pound draw which is plenty for me. Shoulder issues over the years have left it hanging up on the wall in my basement but maybe one of these days.


----------



## Mathias

We all had Bear recurves as early teens it seems. My first exposure to archery as well. Wish I had shown them more respect _and_ retained them.


----------



## nicko

First Bear recurve I bought when I got interested in them was low 50# DW. Way too much for me.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A recurve was my introduction into archery as well. When I was in highschool, we had an archery class during PE, don't believe they do anymore .

Anybody wanna go fish the river. It's so high right now we could probably sit up in the woods and drop a line over the bank to catch some tommy cats!


----------



## Kbhillhunter

Another year with no elk tag, maybe next year!


----------



## JEBurley

Kbhillhunter said:


> Another year with no elk tag, maybe next year!


I'm right there with you.......Try again next year!


----------



## Jerred44

i purchased my hunting license online in late june, i still have not received it in the mail, anyone else have that problem


----------



## Mr. October

Are there any trail cameras worth buying? I was thinking of replacing the two the raccoons wiped out but I can't seem to find anything that doesn't have consistently bad reviews. I sort of get the feeling the innards are all made in the same places. Regardless of price, they all seem to have the same issues. Work for a while then stop, no night time pictures, get water in them, etc. I don't want anything cellular. I was thinking of going "no glow" to avoid the raccoon or other curious animal problems. I enjoyed having the trail cam pics last year but thinking continuing to buy them is just a waste of money.


----------



## Mathias

Reconyx are nice but too pricey to chance theft.
I still like Brownings.


----------



## Mathias

How about a lock box to prevent animal damage?


----------



## rogersb

My browning all (4) made animals spook in either picture or video mode. I am trying out a WGI micro camera now. They aren't the best brand but I've had some cameras from them before that lasted years.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Are there any trail cameras worth buying? I was thinking of replacing the two the raccoons wiped out but I can't seem to find anything that doesn't have consistently bad reviews. I sort of get the feeling the innards are all made in the same places. Regardless of price, they all seem to have the same issues. Work for a while then stop, no night time pictures, get water in them, etc. I don't want anything cellular. I was thinking of going "no glow" to avoid the raccoon or other curious animal problems. I enjoyed having the trail cam pics last year but thinking continuing to buy them is just a waste of money.


You might want to give these a look....a friend asked me to look at one of his that wasn't working right and my first impression was to roll my eyes, another Amazon cheapie...well after connecting with a member here, I learned of a firmware update for this unit. I put the update on the camera and the owner reports that it has been flawless since....I understand this issue with the cams failing; even my HF2x needed repairs, so the coveted Reconyx isn't immune to problems, critter bait etc....at less that $70 the GardePro E5 makes that a little more tolerable IF/WHEN it happens. It is a no glow cam too....I'd highly recommend you check it out...as well as anyone who worries about similar issues....









Amazon.com : GardePro E5 Trail Camera 24MP 1296P Game Camera with Ultra Fast 0.1s Motion Activated 100ft Night Vision Waterproof for Outdoor Wildlife Scouting Hunting, Brown : Electronics


Amazon.com : GardePro E5 Trail Camera 24MP 1296P Game Camera with Ultra Fast 0.1s Motion Activated 100ft Night Vision Waterproof for Outdoor Wildlife Scouting Hunting, Brown : Electronics



www.amazon.com






Here is the thread where Don shared some info about the camera and some pics from it....








New trail cam questions


I've owned several different Bushnell cameras and I wouldn't give any of them high marks.. bushnell E2 took great photos good trigger, and solid battery life. They somehow got worse with newer models.... https://www.trailcampro.com/products/bushnell-essential-e2-review




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> You might want to give these a look....a friend asked me to look at one of his that wasn't working right and my first impression was to roll my eyes, another Amazon cheapie...well after connecting with a member here, I learned of a firmware update for this unit. I put the update on the camera and the owner reports that it has been flawless since....I understand this issue with the cams failing; even my HF2x needed repairs, so the coveted Reconyx isn't immune to problems, critter bait etc....at less that $70 the GardePro E5 makes that a little more tolerable IF/WHEN it happens. It is a no glow cam too....I'd highly recommend you check it out...as well as anyone who worries about similar issues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : GardePro E5 Trail Camera 24MP 1296P Game Camera with Ultra Fast 0.1s Motion Activated 100ft Night Vision Waterproof for Outdoor Wildlife Scouting Hunting, Brown : Electronics
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : GardePro E5 Trail Camera 24MP 1296P Game Camera with Ultra Fast 0.1s Motion Activated 100ft Night Vision Waterproof for Outdoor Wildlife Scouting Hunting, Brown : Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thread where Don shared some info about the camera and some pics from it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New trail cam questions
> 
> 
> I've owned several different Bushnell cameras and I wouldn't give any of them high marks.. bushnell E2 took great photos good trigger, and solid battery life. They somehow got worse with newer models.... https://www.trailcampro.com/products/bushnell-essential-e2-review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com


Interesting you point them out. I was reading about them on Amazon. I don't really want to spend a bundle and, in full disclosure, didn't spend a lot on the ones the raccoons unscrewed from the tree. Those do look interesting and have fairly good reviews.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Even more, I trust Don much more than many on these boards when it comes to trailcameras...he too was a homebrew builder for a short while and has a good working knowledge of what's behind the curtain on these trailcams and also a pretty discriminant eye when it comes to photos. I asked my buddy to send me a few pics from his cam that I mentioned in my post...if he does, I'll be sure to share.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Even more, I trust Don much more than many on these boards when it comes to trailcameras...he too was a homebrew builder for a short while and has a good working knowledge of what's behind the curtain on these trailcams and also a pretty discriminant eye when it comes to photos. I asked my buddy to send me a few pics from his cam that I mentioned in my post...if he does, I'll be sure to share.


I may give a couple of those a shot. If they don't pan out, I'll just not bother anymore. For me the cameras last year were more a curiosity than a scouting tool. Where I hunt there aren't really that many stand choices so it doesn't matter too much what is or isn't on camera. I had a lot of fun seeing the variety of wildlife out there although I admit I'm now less enamored with raccoons!


----------



## nicko

Any commercially made store bought trail camera is destined to fail. I like many wasted money on WGI cameras although I did have one, the very first one I bought, that I probably got a good 5+ years out of. My only gripe with it was that it ran through batteries. I was happy with the video quality and audio I got from Bushnell trophy cam HD cameras but the switches on both of them got squirrelly with one not even able to turn on after 1 year. And like somebody else mentioned, all too often I saw deer whipping their head and looking right at the camera probably when they saw the infrared grid light up.


----------



## Mathias

Best bang for the buck ever was the Mountie trace cams, I bought several at *$15ea*, wish I had bought a lot more of them. Day time pics are pretty darn good, night not too bad either.


----------



## nicko

I gave up on WGI cameras after one of them produced nothing but full white out pictures at dawn and dusk.


----------



## vonfoust

I buy the $30 Tasco ones at Wally world. I've had pretty good success with them over the years. Got one out now that only has one latch working because a bear chewed off the other one. I've gotten up to 4 years out of them too.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I gave up on WGI cameras after one of them produced nothing but full white out pictures at dawn and dusk.


Agreed, that’s one brand to steer well clear of 👎


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Agreed, that’s one brand to steer well clear of 👎


I won't buy anything branded WGI. I think them and their hunting shows epitomize everything that is wrong with hunting today. "You hunted ma stand and killed ma buck!"


----------



## j.d.m.

Mathias said:


> We all had Bear recurves as early teens it seems. My first exposure to archery as well. Wish I had shown them more respect _and_ retained them.


Dead on, started out with my buddy’s dads bear recurve. Hunting with my uncles bear recurve. Then got my first compound in ‘86, a bear whitetail II. I still have my first one, as my buddy gave it to me. Now my daughter shoots that every time we shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

The best cameras I ever had were Primos Proof 01's. They were $60 with a $30 rebate. If I could go back 4 years ago I would have bought a truckload. Right now even without using the cellular capability the reveals are pretty darn nice for the money.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've thought about upping my stable of cams for quite sometime. I currently have and have only ever had 2 in total but I could easily make use of at least another 6. Still haven't convinced myself to pull the trigger on anymore but have recently at least looked at a bunch. I also gave cell cams a thought...then thought I'd need a cellphone (which I've never owned) and monthly plans in some fashion for each to use them, so I haven't done it, although the novelty of getting pics sent to me rather then stepping foot in the woods is intriguing and obviously less intrusive.

Been using a moultrie m990i (gen1) no glow since 2013 and a 2015 bushnell trophy cam low glow (since 2015) with no major issues from either one...but their only generally in use 3 to 4 months a year.
As far as deer getting spooked by cams or otherwise at least having curiosity in them...I think it's unavoidable unless your hanging cams 10-15ft up. Put something foreign in your house around eye level that wasn't there before and most people are gonna notice it sooner then later.


----------



## nicko

Does anybody think this would make me sick if I tried it?

🤮


----------



## Mathias

Might make you wanna attend a Dead concert…..


----------



## larrygill161

Not all that glitter is gold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

I run 20 brownings. And love them. But I bought two of the Amazon cams in the spring my buddy loves his. So I bought 2 at 60 a piece they've been out since the spring. So far I'm impressed


----------



## Mr. October

Jerred44 said:


> View attachment 7454516
> I run 20 brownings. And love them. But I bought two of the Amazon cams in the spring my buddy loves his. So I bought 2 at 60 a piece they've been out since the spring. So far I'm impressed


Another endorsement for GardePro


----------



## tam9492

Our 11-year-old hound passed last night. It’s been a tough day. Not an unexpected passing, but happened quickly. Thought shooting my bow would help me clear my head, but no bueno. Gonna sting for a while…


----------



## 12-Ringer

They do find a unique way to grab and hold onto your heart-strings.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## nicko

No matter how many dogs somebody owns in their life, it never gets any easier.

From one dog lover to another, very sorry to hear.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Might make you wanna attend a Dead concert…..


----------



## full moon64

tam9492 said:


> Our 11-year-old hound passed last night. It’s been a tough day. Not an unexpected passing, but happened quickly. Thought shooting my bow would help me clear my head, but no bueno. Gonna sting for a while…
> 
> View attachment 7454617
> 
> 
> View attachment 7454618


very sorry too hear,,raised beagles and racoon -hounds in my teens and 20's its tuff...pet life is too short..again very sorry...too hear


----------



## Mathias

tam- sorry you lost a buddy and great companion . Amazing how many wonderful times and memories our dogs provide.


----------



## dougell

YEP,SORRY FOR THE LOSS OF YOU FRIEND.The only bad thing about dogs is that you don't get nearly enough time with them.It's refreshing to see so many people who appreciate them.


----------



## Billy H

Sorry about your dog my friend.


----------



## rogersb

Sorry to hear about your dog, one of mine is 14 and I know it won't be long until I'm missing him.


----------



## tam9492

Appreciate all the well-wishes, gents.


----------



## perryhunter4

tam9492 said:


> Our 11-year-old hound passed last night. It’s been a tough day. Not an unexpected passing, but happened quickly. Thought shooting my bow would help me clear my head, but no bueno. Gonna sting for a while…
> 
> View attachment 7454617
> 
> 
> View attachment 7454618


Very sorry to hear!! They definitely sting like hell when they leave us!


----------



## 138104

tam9492 said:


> Our 11-year-old hound passed last night. It’s been a tough day. Not an unexpected passing, but happened quickly. Thought shooting my bow would help me clear my head, but no bueno. Gonna sting for a while…
> 
> View attachment 7454617
> 
> 
> View attachment 7454618


Sorry to read this. They are with us for too short of a time. Lost my lab Macey almost 2 years ago. Still stings.


----------



## Mr. October

tam9492 said:


> Our 11-year-old hound passed last night. It’s been a tough day. Not an unexpected passing, but happened quickly. Thought shooting my bow would help me clear my head, but no bueno. Gonna sting for a while…


Awww. I'm sorry. That's never easy.


----------



## davydtune

So sorry tam......never an easy thing  I tell my fur kids all the time that they are not allowed to go before me...........


----------



## hobbs4421

tam9492 said:


> Appreciate all the well-wishes, gents.


I had to put my lab down a couple weeks ago and I feel like I lost a relative. It’s tough! Sorry for your loss I understand what you are going through.


----------



## yetihunter1

Sorry for your loss Tam. its never easy to lose part of the family.


----------



## vonfoust

Sorry to hear tam and hobbs. It's never easy. You know going in that it's going to end this way and yet we still do it. Dogs make life better.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## nicko

This Friday will be two weeks since I mailed a tag application to the Chester County treasurer and not a peep. Decided to give them a call and the woman who answered said that they have a backlog of envelopes to go through. Not waiting on them any longer… I will mail another one in to the Delco courthouse and remember to cross them off my list for the future.


----------



## Dstoltz

nicko said:


> This Friday will be two weeks since I mailed a tag application to the Chester County treasurer and not a peep. Decided to give them a call and the woman who answered said that they have a backlog of envelopes to go through. Not waiting on them any longer… I will mail another one in to the Delco courthouse and remember to cross them off my list for the future.


Agreed had no problem last year but this year was brutal from them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

You can probably log on and check status online. I onky recently received my 1st doe tag but have been awarded 3, it shows status on the portal.


----------



## Sight Window

nicko said:


> This Friday will be two weeks since I mailed a tag application to the Chester County treasurer and not a peep. Decided to give them a call and the woman who answered said that they have a backlog of envelopes to go through. Not waiting on them any longer… I will mail another one in to the Delco courthouse and remember to cross them off my list for the future.


I checked online and I got mine 3 days ago, but not in the mail yet. I am sure it is coming, good luck


----------



## Mathias

Some Tennessee humor for y’all 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

tam9492 said:


> Our 11-year-old hound passed last night. It’s been a tough day. Not an unexpected passing, but happened quickly. Thought shooting my bow would help me clear my head, but no bueno. Gonna sting for a while…


Sorry to hear that. 

Makes me get a little teary eyed thinking about the 2 we used to have. Both were getting up in age with health issues but they were still tough to lose even though we knew it was coming. Have always had cats but never another dog. Canine or feline...they all have their own personalities and have been like another member of the family...always been hard to lose one of them.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> This Friday will be two weeks since I mailed a tag application to the Chester County treasurer and not a peep. Decided to give them a call and the woman who answered said that they have a backlog of envelopes to go through. Not waiting on them any longer… I will mail another one in to the Delco courthouse and remember to cross them off my list for the future.


Main thing is my 2nd app was awarded but I'm not going to try'n make any sense of where it currently is. Not sure if it's the Coulmbia County treasurer or the mail system, but it makes you wonder. I was awarded my 2nd tag on August 5th but still didn't receive it as of yesterday (3wks today). My app was mailed separately from my BIL's mailbox along with his on the same morning. He lives about an 8 minute drive away in a more rural area but he got his back within a few days!?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Out for a hike Tuesday morning and watched some deer. At one point I heard something moving in the leaves, maybe 20-25yds away off to my side. I turned to look and at first thought I was staring at a porcupine...soon after it was under 20yds when I saw that it was raccoon. No ordinary one either...sometimes staggering stop and go kind of gait... with a large cluster of flies around it's rear. It was getting a bit closer when I decided I needed to take a few steps toward it and then a few to the left...to give myself a clearer path of retreat in case things went south., but as I moved it must have seen my movement and altered it's course in the opposite direction.

I had a knife with me but I'm just now envisioning myself beating it to death with a log, which I hadn't thought of at that time.

It had a small wet looking spot of spiked up fur on the back of it's neck but couldn't say for sure what was wrong with it. Rabies?


----------



## dougell

I would lean more towards distemper but it's almost impossible to say for sure.


----------



## Mathias

5C awarded today. Need a couple 5D’s and I’m set.
Planting main plot tomorrow, fingers crossed 🤞🏻 that few days of high heat has dried it out.
Then a trip to the Blueridge Mtns Va for a nice cabin stay.


----------



## Drew A

Has anyone figured out how to put your hunting license on your cell phone. Other states, like TX, have an app that shows both your hunting and fishing license. I searched the internet and could not find anything on PA. I could not find anything on hunt fish Pa.

Thank you four your help


----------



## Straw

We should have that technology in about 20 years in pa


----------



## ianb1116

Mathias said:


> 5C awarded today. Need a couple 5D’s and I’m set.
> Planting main plot tomorrow, fingers crossed 🤞🏻 that few days of high heat has dried it out.
> Then a trip to the Blueridge Mtns Va for a nice cabin stay.
> View attachment 7456105
> View attachment 7456106


just an FYI — I’m available for adoption 👍🏻


----------



## CBB

First trail cam pic of a hard horn buck this morning on cell cam


----------



## vonfoust

Drew A said:


> Has anyone figured out how to put your hunting license on your cell phone. Other states, like TX, have an app that shows both your hunting and fishing license. I searched the internet and could not find anything on PA. I could not find anything on hunt fish Pa.
> 
> Thank you four your help





Straw said:


> We should have that technology in about 20 years in pa


Ever the optimist, huh Straw?


----------



## 138104

If you apply for the elk drawing, there is an interesting thread on hunting pa regarding some oddities in results. I might move to Leepers, PA to up my odds of getting drawn…lol!


----------



## KylePA

ianb1116 said:


> just an FYI — I’m available for adoption 👍🏻


Same if you are looking for a new 38 year old son with some kids.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> If you apply for the elk drawing, there is an interesting thread on hunting pa regarding some oddities in results. I might move to Leepers, PA to up my odds of getting drawn…lol!


Local representative told an old work associate ( a local govt employee at the time) that if he wanted an Elk tag, she’d see that he got one. I’m sure there is some politics at play there.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Local representative told an old work associate ( a local govt employee at the time) that if he wanted an Elk tag, she’d see that he got one. I’m sure there is some politics at play there.


Not surprised by that. When the actual drawing happens behind closed doors, you question the authenticity. Bugle Boy (I think that is his handle) made a suggestion that would make it a true preference point system. Another member who thinks the current system is fine has gotten drawn twice for cow tags in the last 6 years. If I had that luck, I’d keep my mouth shut!


----------



## nicko

Too bad they had tech issues this year and couldn't live stream the drawing. Was fun to watch last year.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Too bad they had tech issues this year and couldn't live stream the drawing. Was fun to watch last year.


That’s just the dog and pony show. The drawing is behind closed doors prior to the event. At least that is my understanding.


----------



## Mathias

Fighting accuweather but got her done, top tilled, seeded and packed.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I know this was somewhat touched upon not long ago but who hunts in a mid (4 to 6" rise) hiker...and if so... what?

I'm looking for a lightweight waterproof mid hiker with aggressive treads to replace the pair I plumb wore the tread off of. I was looking at Xpeti Thermator's as a possibility but as usual I'm indecisive.


----------



## Mathias

Next boot for me is the Hoffman 6” Explorer light.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Fighting accuweather but got her done, top tilled, seeded and packed.
> View attachment 7456638
> View attachment 7456639


How do you like the Koti? Bucket on the front?


----------



## nicko

Gave up on waiting for Chester county courthouse to come through. Mailed a new tag application into Delco today… Between this and my peep cutting into my bow string one month before the season begins, hoping I’m getting all of the hiccups out of the way.


----------



## j.d.m.

Lucky you Mathias, we got up here in 3b just in time for the storms. Tomorrow looks like a washout. Hopefully can get breaks in rain and get mine done as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Gave up on waiting for Chester county courthouse to come through. Mailed a new tag application into Delco today… Between this and my peep cutting into my bow string one month before the season begins, hoping I’m getting all of the hiccups out of the way.


My 2nd app finally came today. By the postmark on it, it seems it got lost in the mail for a lil' over week somewhere.

I've never had a string cut my peep before (mostly only ever used a super deuce) but I've seen it happen to other peoples strings. When I've seen it happen either the peep wasn't put in quite right (not all the strands were in the grooves for example) or the peep had a sharp edge/burr on it. Was it you or somebody else that mentioned this happening last year?

Better to have that peep issue now then days before the season at least but at any rate I hope your done having the hiccups NTO!


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> How do you like the Koti? Bucket on the front?


I researched the heck put of tractors before moving on from my smaller Deere. Like bows today, I think they’re all good. The features of the Kioti made it an easy choice for me. Does all I need and easily too. I bring it home in winter, plow mine and a few neighbors, so the front end loader is useful, just not for that task,


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I researched the heck put of tractors before moving on from my smaller Deere. Like bows today, I think they’re all good. The features of the Kioti made it an easy choice for me. Does all I need and easily too. I bring it home in winter, plow mine and a few neighbors, so the front end loader is useful, just not for that task,


Do you swap out the bucket for a plow for that?


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Not surprised by that. When the actual drawing happens behind closed doors, you question the authenticity. Bugle Boy (I think that is his handle) made a suggestion that would make it a true preference point system. Another member who thinks the current system is fine has gotten drawn twice for cow tags in the last 6 years. If I had that luck, I’d keep my mouth shut!


Was not going to bring it up. But I'm a stickler for looking for things like that. I've seen the same last name twice in one drawing both from same town and two people from the same small podunk town in another drawing. Not saying they are cheating, but seems a bit fishy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Local cam….

Not quite sure if it's the same buck, but around 9PM a buck cruised through in velvet and a little after 1AM a hard horned guy happened by....


----------



## Mathias

I think this guy is too


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Local cam….
> 
> Not quite sure if it's the same buck, but around 9PM a buck cruised through in velvet and a little after 1AM a hard horned guy happened by....


I think you have 2 different bucks there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> I think you have 2 different bucks there.


Seems to be the popular consensus


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> My 2nd app finally came today. By the postmark on it, it seems it got lost in the mail for a lil' over week somewhere.
> 
> I've never had a string cut my peep before (mostly only ever used a super deuce) but I've seen it happen to other peoples strings. When I've seen it happen either the peep wasn't put in quite right (not all the strands were in the grooves for example) or the peep had a sharp edge/burr on it. Was it you or somebody else that mentioned this happening last year?
> 
> Better to have that peep issue now then days before the season at least but at any rate I hope your done having the hiccups NTO!


I replaced a string set last year because I nicked the string with a broadhead. Been dedicated to bowhunting since 2005 and never had this happen. Hopefully my string bad luck is over.

New strings from Perry on the way and a new peep in transit as well. I’ll see how the tuning process goes but if I have to start the season with the e35, I won’t complain.


----------



## nicko

Not sure what you guys are seeing for acorn crop but there seems to be some solid ones on the property I hunt up in 5C. Good to see because they were almost nonexistent last year.


----------



## CBB

nicko said:


> Not sure what you guys are seeing for acorn crop but there seems to be some solid ones on the property I hunt up in 5C. Good to see because they were almost nonexistent last year.


The white oaks were hammered by the caterpillars up here. The reds weren't hit as hard. I have seen se reds on the ground. I think areas will be very spotty to bare of acorns in the areas hit by the bugs and the reds will have some acorns. 

Glad I have 3 acres of food plots to bait them in!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Not sure what you guys are seeing for acorn crop but there seems to be some solid ones on the property I hunt up in 5C. Good to see because they were almost nonexistent last year.


Non-existent here. I have a red and white oak in my yard and don’t see any acorns on them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hiked out yesterday in the heat, primarily to be sure my Reveals had the latest firmware update before the 9/12 deadline to get them updated. The ridge was loaded with acorns…primarily reds with a small lot of whites at the north end, but there were acorns and caps all over ….


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like she loves it


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like she loves it


Deer, turkeys, and her nemesis 🐇 they wear her out!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Haha…Storm has a special affinity for the cottontails….I think he’s up to 5 now…we have to engage special precautions of walking out in the yard before we let him out.


----------



## Mathias

Rabbits get a pass from me, still scarred from the one I shot as a teen 😞


----------



## nicko

Had great times hunting rabbits with friends in college. No dogs so just diving in the brush and thickets to get them moving. Left my boots behind in my dorm one time and hunt to kick through briar patches in my sneakers which were trashed by the end of that hunt. If you're gonna be stupid, you better be tough. 

Just got back from taking Maisy to run on local gamelands and the vegetation is thick and high.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wanted to give a little PSA to the PA crew….

I am sure some of you may have seen some of my previous posts with regard to blood tracking lights. If anyone has taken notice you would know that I am a big fan of the zebra floods lights, in the neutral light with a frosted lens. As far as I’m concerned there’s really nothing else comparable. It really does turn total darkness into almost true color light. So not only can you see what you’re looking at but you can find what you’re looking for, anyone working a blood trail knows that distinction. 

With that said I understand these lights at close to $100 aren’t necessarily in everyone’s budget, especially with the additional requirement of the high quality 18650 battery and charger which can add another significant expense.

I stumbled across some inspiring reviews of the the Manker E2 over on candlepower and decided to see what the fuss was about. All I can saw is wow! Certainly not the power of a Zebra, but at around $20 I didn’t really expect competition for the zebra. I ordered the E2 in natural white light and it has the same effect as the zebras on rendering color in dark.

It is SMALL and runs on a single AAA battery or a 10440 li-ion battery. With the AAA the light throws 220 lumens with the li-ion it throws throws 420 lumens, but more important for our use in blood trailing is the 4000k and 95 cri produced with the natural white bulb.

It is a really nice light for the price, small enough to fit wherever you want it and your probably forget it was there. It has a clip that can clip to the brim of a hat, shirt pocket, shirt sleeve, belt, pack, whatever….




















Here is a link to the place I bought it from…shipping wasn’t fast, maybe 2-weeks?

I have no connection to the light or the company, just sharing something that might help.









Manker E02 II Ultra-Compact Pocket EDC Flashlight


Buy Manker E02 II 420 Lumens Ultra-Compact Pocket EDC Flashlight at official store with 5 Year Warranty




store-4buand9rva.mybigcommerce.com





Always interested in what others use. My zebra hf is my goto, but this little guy will be in the bottom of my pack somewhere….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Rabbits get a pass from me, still scarred from the one I shot as a teen


I don’t hunt them myself, Storm can’t resist running them down, something about them…I can hit him with 10 on the Garmin collar and he’ll just Yelp as he continues to chase…really the only critter he does that with???


----------



## Billy H

My wife's grandmother ( old Mennonite women) would make the best rabbit pie you ever want to eat.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> My wife's grandmother ( old Mennonite women) would make the best rabbit pie you ever want to eat.
> View attachment 7457651


Omg Bill...I had Beagle hounds in my younger days...my grandmother made me the rabbits I shot...miss them days .especially my grandmother..


----------



## PaBone

Haven't been on in awhile, hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for the season. Wish me luck my two son's and I will be in Montana on September 5th for a backpacking high country DIY bowhunt with brow tined bull or cow tags. Hoping to take a bull with the Revolt X I bought off Mathias. Then it's chasing whitetails with the bow in Pa. and Wayne National in Ohio. Good Luck this season and looks like some good bucks around this year.


----------



## nicko

PaBone said:


> Haven't been on in awhile, hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for the season. Wish me luck my two son's and I will be in Montana on September 5th for a backpacking high country DIY bowhunt with brow tined bull or cow tags. Hoping to take a bull with the Revolt X I bought off Mathias. Then it's chasing whitetails with the bow in Pa. and Wayne National in Ohio. Good Luck this season and looks like some good bucks around this year.


Good luck bone. Always look forward to your updates as you regularly put a good one on the ground every year.


----------



## Billy H

PaBone said:


> Haven't been on in awhile, hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for the season. Wish me luck my two son's and I will be in Montana on September 5th for a backpacking high country DIY bowhunt with brow tined bull or cow tags. Hoping to take a bull with the Revolt X I bought off Mathias. Then it's chasing whitetails with the bow in Pa. and Wayne National in Ohio. Good Luck this season and looks like some good bucks around this year.


Good luck in Montana hoping to see some hero pics. Not much to get excited about showing on my cams so far this year.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Larry!


----------



## Jerred44

got some small food plots in on sat on the new lease a buddy and i picked up, calling for rain tomorrow hopefully gets it growing, the cams haven't shown much yet, hopefully by start of season some bucks show up, im heading out on wed to go to colorado for an elk hunt with my brother, very excited for that, never been elk hunting before. then pa deer season then heading to illinois for 10 days of bow and gun hunting


----------



## 138104

Went fishing for the first time this year. Never caught a bass here before and lucked out on this one.


----------



## hobbs4421

I finally got the itch to do my scouting and tree stand hanging. Got a few cams out this weekend and have a new stand hung in an apple orchard. Apples galore, and deer sign also!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Went fishing for the first time this year. Never caught a bass here before and lucked out on this one.


That's a helluva bass on your first time hitting the water for the year. Looks like 5-6 lbs at least .....congrats!!!!!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> That's a helluva bass on your first time hitting the water for the year. Looks like 5-6 lbs at least .....congrats!!!!!


He measured 21.5”, so probably in that range. Shocked the hell out of me…lol!


----------



## PAbigbear

PaBone said:


> Haven't been on in awhile, hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for the season. Wish me luck my two son's and I will be in Montana on September 5th for a backpacking high country DIY bowhunt with brow tined bull or cow tags. Hoping to take a bull with the Revolt X I bought off Mathias. Then it's chasing whitetails with the bow in Pa. and Wayne National in Ohio. Good Luck this season and looks like some good bucks around this year.


Good luck! I'm sure you've already checked it out, but hopefully the area you were planning to hunt hasn't burned. I was out in Helena working the beginning of this month and it was busy.


----------



## PaBone

PAbigbear said:


> Good luck! I'm sure you've already checked it out, but hopefully the area you were planning to hunt hasn't burned. I was out in Helena working the beginning of this month and it was busy.
> 
> View attachment 7458105


So far the area we plan on hunting is okay, but that can change at any time. I'm sure we will be dealing with the smoke which is a pain. I was in Colorado a few years ago and the smoke was bad all week from fires hundreds of miles away. Montana is finally getting a little rain and cooler temps so hoping we hit it right.


----------



## Mr. October

I can't remember if we've talked about this here or not but since other folks on this group (like me) hunt in other nearby states too . . . make sure you pay attention to the new regulations around deer carcass movement. I need to find a butcher in NJ. To be legal it seems like "bone in" venison chops would _not_ be legal.









CWD Q&A


----------



## nicko

Put another doe tag application in the mail on Friday afternoon to a different courthouse and it was already processed and put through today. Now have two tags for 5C and one for 3A so I’m good.

Now anxiously awaiting the arrival of Perry24 strings as well as a package from Lancaster archery. Temperatures set to drop and cool off this week… Starting to feel like Christmas in late summer.

19 days.


----------



## Mathias

I need a couple 5D tags, when can they be sent for. I have 3 for other wmu’s already.

Nick, what’s Santa sending from LAS?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I need a couple 5D tags, when can they be sent for. I have 3 for other wmu’s already.
> 
> Nick, what’s Santa sending from LAS?


Nothing exciting. I was low on black serving so I got a new spool along with a spool of fluorescent green and a spool of fluorescent orange since those colors have become my go to color for my bow strings… And a new peep. Since FCO closed locally, can’t find some common basic archery items in local big box stores.

if you have three tags already, I believe you have to wait until over the counter sales start beginning September 13.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Put another doe tag application in the mail on Friday afternoon to a different courthouse and it was already processed and put through today. Now have two tags for 5C and one for 3A so I’m good.
> 
> Now anxiously awaiting the arrival of Perry24 strings as well as a package from Lancaster archery. Temperatures set to drop and cool off this week… Starting to feel like Christmas in late summer.
> 
> 19 days.


I can’t stand USPS right now…they better show tomorrow!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I can’t stand USPS right now…they better show tomorrow!


They are a mess… Kept checking my mailbox up until 9 o’clock tonight.

I’m sure they will show tomorrow… I hope… Ha ha ha!!?


----------



## Drew A

I got a response from the PGC regarding the digital license.

Hi Andrew,

At this time, the digital hunting licenses are not yet active in the system. We expect it to be up and running in the next few weeks. Once active, you’ll be able to access your Purchase History and should see an option to Reprint and access that file.

We appreciate your continued patience with our new system and we value all your feedback as well.


----------



## nicko

The PA hunting season begins tomorrow with opening day of dove. Haven’t gone for them in a few years… Anybody getting out?


----------



## Mathias

I recall the days I lived for dove opener. While I still enjoy it, I don’t do it often enough, We now wait a week or two before venturing out. But it is the lead in to all hunting adventures. Sage loves it, I love it for her.


----------



## Drew A

I took a walk in game land 218 and they cut the strips for dove hunting last week. I saw some doves sitting on my electric line this afternoon. I plan on going out in my back field tomorrow afternoon for dove.


----------



## Mr. October

It looks like mostly a deluge all day. I don't think the doves will be flying much. And I don't even go deer hunting in the rain anymore. 😄


----------



## hobbs4421

What trail cams do you guys recommend? Nothing too fancy, but something in the $120 range?


----------



## Jerred44

I love all the brownings. But the gardepro3 on amazon has worked pretty well and it's cheaper


----------



## Mr. October

Jerred44 said:


> I love all the brownings. But the gardepro3 on amazon has worked pretty well and it's cheaper


Based on your and 12-Ringer's recommendation I picked up a couple gardepro's. They are still in the box.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hobbs4421 said:


> What trail cams do you guys recommend? Nothing too fancy, but something in the $120 range?


Super fan of the Reveals (if you can get one)...$120 standard cam when you want it or cell cam when you want (of course there is a fee for cell, but I think reasonable). We have close to 40 now across 4 states and wow how they have changed things. Power consumption is awesome, I have two that have been out since 11/22/20 still reading over 90%...pic quality is as good as any other in that price range. There is entire thread with more than 42k posts about them at the top this forum in the "stickies", sharing, trouble shooting, pics and ideas...of course there are a few crap stirrers who show up, it wouldn't be AT if they didn't.....I highly recommend them....a few pics....












If aren't in the ballpark for something like that I would also endorse the gardepro E5, its an Amazon deal $65 but man do they perform. There is a firmware update for them that you can get here....
*Firmware upgrading – Zopu Digital Technology (zopudt.com)*
takes a minute to download and upload to the camera

These are from my backyard, well technically my neighbors as I couldn't find a tree decent enough to mount it too....these pics don't show off the best quality, but that's because, it's mounted about 6' up on a branch of a Japanese Maple facing a small woodlot. My dogs go crazy in that area every time I let them out, so I was curious what may be setting them off. Trust me, if you saw where I lived, you'd be as shocked as I have been to see the early morning rave going on....the reason I mention this as the camera takes much better pics, but the branches and the small hole that I trimmed through the canopy result in flash bounce that adds a level of distortion to the pics...I've since moved it a bit and will share more pics (if folks are interested) and the game cooperate.


----------



## Mr. October

@nicko If you happen to go to the club toward evening to shoot make sure you take your thermacell.


----------



## hobbs4421

Thanks 12-Ringer, I’ll have to look into them


----------



## yetihunter1

Just to confirm Joe, the GardePro is not a cell cam like the Reveal correct? I was reading up on it and didn't see any mention of data plans or anything that would indicate that it was more than a standard camera. I am not well versed on trail cams, run two Wildgames on public because if someone steals them i wont cry but would like to up my Trail Cam game a bit if i can.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Just to confirm Joe, the GardePro is not a cell cam like the Reveal correct? I was reading up on it and didn't see any mention of data plans or anything that would indicate that it was more than a standard camera. I am not well versed on trail cams, run two Wildgames on public because if someone steals them i wont cry but would like to up my Trail Cam game a bit if i can.


Yes, sorry....the Reveal is the cell cam the gardepro is NOT..the gardepro outperforms most cameras 2-3x more expensive...power consumption is good, plenty of settings to choose from, videos are good, videos do eat more power, but a standard set of alkalines got me almost 6 months, even when I changed them they were reading 45%, but I didn't know when I would get back there....hope that helps


----------



## 12-Ringer

Here is another link to a thread where Don showcased the E5









New trail cam questions


I haven't looked into reviews or buying trail cams in a few years, and when I checked it out this morning, I see a few that get high ratings, that I've never heard of. Does anyone have any experience with the Meidase or GardePro trail cams? Cheap knock-offs or decent for the price?




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## j.d.m.

Finally got 2 of my plots in last weekend. I know it’s late, but I got it done when I could. Hoping for the best. 








This is a pano view from my stand in first spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Other plot up on hill for my morning only spot. Planted mix of clover mix, and brassicas in both plots. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like some great ground


----------



## nicko

Ready to get on squaring away the R35 with some new slick threads.


----------



## tam9492

First card pull yesterday. Bears got into two cameras and left them looking at the ground/wrong direction, and another camera malfunctioned. Still managed get these two bucks - one before bears repositioned the cam, and luckily, one after.



















The first buck appears to have stickers on both G4s. The cam is in a bear box with a python cable, so I reattached more tightly to hopefully hinder anymore Yogi interference.


----------



## nicko

I fuzzed and pulled it the loose stuff out just to see how bad it was but you can see how much this Peepsight had been cutting into my string… Time to get to work with the changeover.


----------



## Mathias

R.I.P. Tactacam.
Last image before it submerged.
Cam is 5’ or more above creek bed.


----------



## nicko

Just wanted to pass along that Perry24s strings are top notch. Put these on straight out of the bag and the bow is spot on spec for ATA and BH with zero twisting or untwisting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> R.I.P. Tactacam.
> Last image before it submerged.
> Cam is 5’ or more above creek bed.
> View attachment 7459726
> View attachment 7459726


Damn…that’s crazy….


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> R.I.P. Tactacam.
> Last image before it submerged.
> Cam is 5’ or more above creek bed.
> View attachment 7459726
> View attachment 7459726


That sucks. Weather station at our house has us at a little over 6.5" since about 2:30 this afternoon.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm still trying to pump water out of my basement, first time waters been down there since the house was built and it's the same age I am. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Lehigh river down through is supposed to crest at 16’ or so tomorrow. What a mess again. My basement had water oozing in from multiple spots, and we spent 4 hrs wet vac sucking it up. Getting a little tired of all “100 year floods” happening. Had more in last 5 years then I can remember my whole life. This application belt through eastern PA is getting annoying to live in with weather patterns summer and winter. Good luck to everyone not getting flooded through tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Just picked up another Bushnell trail camera at a local business. I’ll set it up and put it in the woods this weekend. Can’t wait to get some good buck on camera!


----------



## nicko

Started to get water at the front of our basement last night but once it hits a certain spot on the floor, there’s a small crack it gets into and just drains away so I don’t even bother with starting to vacuum it up until after it stops coming in.


----------



## nicko

j.d.m. said:


> Lehigh river down through is supposed to crest at 16’ or so tomorrow. What a mess again. My basement had water oozing in from multiple spots, and we spent 4 hrs wet vac sucking it up. *Getting a little tired of all “100 year floods” happening. Had more in last 5 years then I can remember my whole life. *This application belt through eastern PA is getting annoying to live in with weather patterns summer and winter. Good luck to everyone not getting flooded through tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Said something like this very similar to my wife last night… There’s no such thing as 25 year floods anymore… They’re more like 3 to 5 year floods now.


----------



## Mathias

Images I’m seeing from back home are amazing and sad. My in-laws had 8” rain at their house. Times sure have changed, these events _are_ far too common anymore. Tornadoes in Pa and NJ used to be a rarity.
On a positive note my upstate neighbor said only a steady rain of about 1”~ he said I think you’re food plot got a break for once Matt.
Stay safe/dry.


----------



## Drew A

Erie was spared from the rain, had a nice day yesterday but could see the clouds south of us. Went out dove hunting this morning and it was 45 degrees here in Greene Township. Did not see any doves, will go out later on.


----------



## huntin_addict

Drew A said:


> Erie was spared from the rain, had a nice day yesterday but could see the clouds south of us. Went out dove hunting this morning and it was 45 degrees here in Greene Township. Did not see any doves, will go out later on.


Hmmmm, we are close. What rd.? For once lake effect was a benefit, kept the rain south a little.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Surprisingly, no water in the basement or a backyard pond this time, but the power went out for a wide part of my area. The worst part was the roof started leaking early in the afternoon yesterday.


*2018...*had to pump the basement. Water was about as high as the floor of the shed before I snapped this pic...but was still knee deep beyond it.


----------



## Drew A

huntin_addict said:


> Hmmmm, we are close. What rd.? For once lake effect was a benefit, kept the rain south a little.


I live on Turner Road, just south of game land 218. My property has the creek on it, just west of May road.


----------



## Mathias

Wow, dodged a bullet I guess. Received this short while ago. Creek is 30 yards to left of image.


----------



## jacobh

If u all can stay away from Oaks Pa. this is 422 and Egypt rd


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Wow, dodged a bullet I guess. Received this short while ago. Creek is 30 yards to left of image.
> View attachment 7459913



WOW...is that the same cam that was under the water last night?

Pretty amazing if it is.....


----------



## j.d.m.

I hope whoming county got spared. 3b. Is where all my hunting plots are and what not. I literally just planted last weekend, and hoping seeds didn’t wash away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> If u all can stay away from Oaks Pa. this is 422 and Egypt rd


Wow, that is bad. Hopefully the person got out of the car safely!

For those who got water in your basements, hopefully nothing was lost. I remember dealing with that as a kid and it sucked. My current house doesn’t have that issue fortunately. We lost power for a few hours and had some limbs to clear off our driveway, but minor compared to what others are dealing with.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've rarely ever set a trail cam for video and usually set my cams to take several pics per trigger. Can't seem to find anything in a quick search but does anybody know if the GardePro E5 has a burst pic mode or is it only 1 pic per trigger?


----------



## vonfoust

Wow you guys out east got hammered. We got almost 5 inches of rain, bad enough but nothing like what you got. Hope everyone comes through this as well as can be expected.


----------



## Mathias

Same camera Joe, I guess water never covered it.


----------



## dougell

My office is in a bad spot so I was bracing for another flood yesterday.Luckily,we just had a light rain all day but I know the eastern side of the state got hammered.I lost everything in 2013 when we got flooded so my best wishes are with everyone.

I did something today that I never thought I'd never do.There was 1500 acres about two miles from my house that was owned by Seneca resource corp.It was always open to the public and DMAP'd but I found out a couple months ago that they sold it to another company,who intended on leasing it.I hate the thought of leasing but I hate the thought of losing the property because it was so convenient.I ended up signing a lease agreement with a buddy and we ended up getting about 1500 acres.Part of me is excited but another part of me just doesn't feel right about it.


----------



## tam9492

dougell said:


> My office is in a bad spot so I was bracing for another flood yesterday.Luckily,we just had a light rain all day but I know the eastern side of the state got hammered.I lost everything in 2013 when we got flooded so my best wishes are with everyone.
> 
> I did something today that I never thought I'd never do.There was 1500 acres about two miles from my house that was owned by Seneca resource corp.It was always open to the public and DMAP'd but I found out a couple months ago that they sold it to another company,who intended on leasing it.I hate the thought of leasing but I hate the thought of losing the property because it was so convenient.I ended up signing a lease agreement with a buddy and we ended up getting about 1500 acres.Part of me is excited but another part of me just doesn't feel right about it.


Seneca sold a bunch of their land. I inquired about leasing a piece, but I hate to do that when it’s already open for public hunting. If, for some reason, it would look like it would close to hunting, I think I’d reconsider.


----------



## nicko

Family of one of Sams friend from HS lives right on the Perkiomen Creek. They were under 5 feet of water and lost everything on their 1st floor. Got their dog out but have not yet found their cat.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've rarely ever set a trail cam for video and usually set my cams to take several pics per trigger. Can't seem to find anything in a quick search but does anybody know if the GardePro E5 has a burst pic mode or is it only 1 pic per trigger?


Yes, up to 5 pics in a burst


----------



## dougell

tam9492 said:


> Seneca sold a bunch of their land. I inquired about leasing a piece, but I hate to do that when it’s already open for public hunting. If, for some reason, it would look like it would close to hunting, I think I’d reconsider.


I hated to do it as well but I know for a fact that it would have been snatched up as soon as it was made public.


----------



## huntin_addict

Drew A said:


> I live on Turner Road, just south of game land 218. My property has the creek on it, just west of May road.


I'm like 5 minutes or so from you. I'm pretty familiar with those GLs, on both sides of rt. 8.


----------



## 12-Ringer

huntin_addict said:


> I'm like 5 minutes or so from you. I'm pretty familiar with those GLs, on both sides of rt. 8.


Small world....


----------



## nicko

17 days.


----------



## Mathias

17. 🤩
I hope to tag a buck early. Even first day early. I want to spend some time in pursuit of grouse this year.


----------



## Drew A

huntin_addict said:


> I'm like 5 minutes or so from you. I'm pretty familiar with those GLs, on both sides of rt. 8.


Was out hunting dove tonight in my back field and a doe walked right thorough the middle and stopped 40 yards away. Would have been too long of a shot with my recurve. Good luck next month.


----------



## nicko

Starting to feel like hunting season.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Images I’m seeing from back home are amazing and sad. My in-laws had 8” rain at their house. Times sure have changed, these events _are_ far too common anymore. Tornadoes in Pa and NJ used to be a rarity.
> On a positive note my upstate neighbor said only a steady rain of about 1”~ he said I think you’re food plot got a break for once Matt.
> Stay safe/dry.


Our general area got hit hard. A small sample. You might recognize these places. The old crane at crusher and 29. Water was 5 feet above the 29 bridge there








You know this place I’m sure.








Going on day two with no power here.


----------



## Mr. October

55 degrees here this morning . . . . feels like autumn a bit.


----------



## Mathias

49 here, feels *GRRREAT *🐯 
Bummer on the power Billy, we had intermittent outages. I installed a new sump pump system with battery backup this summer and glad I did. Can’t find a whole house generator in these times.


----------



## Mr. October

The $8K I put into drainage and berms around our house a few years ago was painful but money well spent. We'd have had geysers coming out of our duct work had we not done that. Fortunately, we never lost power here.


----------



## yetihunter1

finally dried out my flooded basement, hot water heater blew and got that fix, now i need to figure out what to do with the sinkhole forming in the back of my yard....Ida you suck...... the pickering creek dam by my house was set to burst the night of the storm, they set an evacuation order but pulled it in the am as the dam held but it was a sketchy couple of hours.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> 17. 🤩
> I hope to tag a buck early. Even first day early. I want to spend some time in pursuit of grouse this year.


If we both tag out early I'll meet you in a couple places for grouse


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> If we both tag out early I'll meet you in a couple places for grouse


Deal!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Deal!
> View attachment 7460619
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking pup there! Very photogenic too! [emoji12]

Great photo!


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> If we both tag out early I'll meet you in a couple places for grouse


What's a grouse?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 17. 🤩
> I hope to tag a buck early. Even first day early. I want to spend some time in pursuit of grouse this year.


That's my hope too.....had a bumper crop this spring and last fall that I am hoping to get after this year. I am not sure what my whitetail prospects are...so we will see....


----------



## dougell

You had a bumper crop of grouse?I've seen exactly one grouse in probably the last 3-4 years in areas with good habitat.I can't remember the last time I saw a brood although I have seen more turkey poults this year than the last couple of years.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> What's a grouse?


They are around. Not like when I was growing up but can still find some.


----------



## Mathias

I see the occasional grouse on the dirt road in front of my place. One neighbor has awesome cover, historically I’ve done pretty well on flushes….kills are another story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> You had a bumper crop of grouse?I've seen exactly one grouse in probably the last 3-4 years in areas with good habitat.I can't remember the last time I saw a brood although I have seen more turkey poults this year than the last couple of years.


We have plenty at our camp...didn't go a day in the spring turkey woods without hearing the drumming or jumping a few, same with the few trips I made in November last year...one day last fall I kicked 3 in the AM, and 5 in the PM, going into and out of the same set where I sat it out all day....

other members in my camp report the same in other locations in and around out mountain.


----------



## dougell

We used to have grouse all over.One of my favorite spots was a long ridge surrounded by clearcuts and full of grapevine tangles.Up until about 6 years ago,you could count on a dozen flushes without a dog.Almost overnight,they just vanished.It's been a couple years since I've wasted my time in that spot and others almost as good.Last year I sent a buddy of mine with two of the best grouse dogs I know of and they never had a single point or flush.Last year on the first day of bear I flushed one from beneath a pine tree and a few days later,flushed,what I assume was the same bird from the same spot.That was the first live grouse I've seen in over 3 or 4 years.A lot of the blame is placed on west nile and I started to buy into that.However,crows are even more susceptible to west nile and we don't have any shortage of them.Most of the time population crashes can be linked to habitat but even in good grouse habitat,I can't find any.I have no clue what happened but there's no way I'd shoot one now.It's a shame.I used to love hunting them and the hunting used to be world class.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Strangely most of our action has moved from the traditional intermittent mountain side/top clear-cuts to gnarly creek bottoms. We have one bottom that I guarantee if you walked it right now, would flush at lease 1-2 and when get to the end, turn around, walk it again and bump another 1 or 2...definitely much different than when I was younger.


----------



## nicko

We are not far from where Joe is up in Potter and there is a healthy grouse population where we hunt.


----------



## CBB

Mathias said:


> Deal!
> View attachment 7460619
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sure looks like my neck of the woods up here in Warren County


----------



## 138104

New toy for my son.


----------



## perryhunter4

For the son huh? [emoji6]Did u pick that up at Base Camp Dave….they sell a ton of them!


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> For the son huh? [emoji6]Did u pick that up at Base Camp Dave….they sell a ton of them!


Yes, Base Camp. They got 2 in yesterday. I was looking for the Fatal X, but they were sold out.

I could see myself using this if my son doesn’t come out. It’s a nice little crossbow.


----------



## Gene94

Nice crossbow Perry! I want a Scorpyd pretty bad to use during rifle season in some of the thick areas on my property that are just inside rifle safety zone of my neighbors house....and for my son to use. He's 5 years old and I'm gonna get him started either this year or next!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Definitely don't see or hear as many grouse as I used to. 
I fondly remember the only grouse I ever shot at and killed when I was 17yrs old...probably because my best buddy was with me at the time, just tagging along for a hike in the woods. It flew out of a pine tree and scared us both but I somehow got off a shot and downed it with my trusty old modified choke single shot 20 gauge. A few years earlier I couldn't even hit a squirrel running away!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice looking weapon Perry! 
I can see it now...in another 10 or so years they'll make a crossbow so small you can fold it up and put it in your pocket, but you'll likely not be able to hear anymore after you shoot it unless you wear ear muffs!


----------



## PaBone

dougell said:


> What's a grouse?


Grouse are as rare as hen's teeth around here. Back in the 70's and 80's we had a ton of grouse and no turkeys, today it's the exact opposite.


----------



## Mathias

Good ol’ days


----------



## nicko

Hamburgerfest


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'll take a hamburger but I can do without all those people.

That last pic isn't the least bit suggestive is it?!


----------



## Mathias

🐾


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'll take a hamburger but I can do without all those people.
> 
> That last pic isn't the least bit suggestive is it?!


The most popular burger appeaed to be what is called the Luther from Dietrichs meats. 5 ounce beef patty with cheese and bacon served on a grilled glazed doughnut that is the bun instead of a regular bun.

The hamburger eating contest was won by a woman who probably weighed all of 120 pounds. She downed 22 burgers in 10 minutes. Classic americana stuff.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> The most popular burger appeaed to be what is called the Luther from Dietrichs meats. 5 ounce beef patty with cheese and bacon served on a grilled glazed doughnut that is the bun instead of a regular bun.
> 
> The hamburger eating contest was won by a woman who probably weighed all of 120 pounds. She downed 22 burgers in 10 minutes. Classic americana stuff.


That burger sounds heavenly…


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> That burger sounds heavenly…


It was pretty tasty… A good blend of the sweet from the glaze doughnut and the saltiness from the bacon.


----------



## Mathias

My current favorite home burger comes from Why Not Farm in Ludwigs Corner. No bacon needed, has its own great taste.
🍔


----------



## full moon64

My deer burger with cheese and fresh tomato ..is unreal..


----------



## Jerred44

Tomorrow morning. 1st ever hunt for elk


----------



## hobbs4421

full moon64 said:


> My deer burger with cheese and fresh tomato ..is unreal..


And you don’t have to deal with thousands of people! I’m with you, stay home and make your own and ya don’t have to be elbow to elbow with strangers. I’ll be making a batch of venison burgers for a family gathering tomorrow


----------



## full moon64

hobbs4421 said:


> And you don’t have to deal with thousands of people! I’m with you, stay home and make your own and ya don’t have to be elbow to elbow with strangers. I’ll be making a batch of venison burgers for a family gathering tomorrow


That what I did,,,stayed home,,,only crowds I like are under my stand,,deer


----------



## TauntoHawk

Had venison burgers last night, it's at least a once a week thing around our place. I'm a big fan of adding bacon, spicy mayo, pickles, sharp cheddar, grilled onions, on a toasted pretzel roll. 

I have the whole family from kids on up to my grandma up at the cabin this weekend. Much needed after the week of juggling a busy work schedule, school starting and water in the basement during the storm. Got the kids out for the final deer chores of the summer. 

Season definitely feels like right around the corner now that the bucks are shedding velvet, I've already captured sparing and rubbing on cameras in the last 3 days so they are wasting no time putting the antlers to use. 

2 weeks and I'll be in NH bear hunting, 4 and it'll be time to start deer hunting where I get to sit in a stand and day dream of turkeys. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Surf and turf here…

Why not fillet and some fresh flounder….
Caught 15 in two days….these 4 range from 20-17”


----------



## Sight Window

where was the hamburger fest?


----------



## Mathias

Interesting Tactacam stories:
I received images of unknown ppl on my cam on a property in Bucks County today. I forwarded to the owner. They did not know the ppl and were on their way home from vacation.
later this afternoon I received 2 more images, the last showing a guy directly in front of cam. I then received a notification, don’t recall the verbiage but suggestive of an off-line status. No additional images were received.
I sent to the owner, they had literally just arrived home. I gave her a description and she said “ I see him!”. She ran down and confronted him. He claimed to be working on neighboring property and was just “checking” out the cam.
I drove over, found the antenna loose, reattached it and the camera was fine. I found the guy with his coworkers on the adjoining property. We had a one-way conversation, he couldn’t even make eye contact. Relocated camera.
On a side note,, based upon vegetation in the tree, the camera was definitely under water the other day when I posted the pics. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Interesting Tactacam stories:
> I received images of unknown ppl on my cam on a property in Bucks County today. I forwarded to the owner. They did not know the ppl and were on their way home from vacation.
> later this afternoon I received 2 more images, the last showing a guy directly in front of cam. I then received a notification, don’t recall the verbiage but suggestive of an off-line status. No additional images were received.
> I sent to the owner, they had literally just arrived home. I gave her a description and she said “ I see him!”. She ran down and confronted him. He claimed to be working on neighboring property and was just “checking” out the cam.
> I drove over, found the antenna loose, reattached it and the camera was fine. I found the guy with his coworkers on the adjoining property. We had a one-way conversation, he couldn’t even make eye contact. Relocated camera.
> On a side note,, based upon vegetation in the tree, the camera was definitely under water the other day when I posted the pics. Pretty impressive.


 That worked out. Hopefully you put that problem to bed .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Interesting Tactacam stories:
> I received images of unknown ppl on my cam on a property in Bucks County today. I forwarded to the owner. They did not know the ppl and were on their way home from vacation.
> later this afternoon I received 2 more images, the last showing a guy directly in front of cam. I then received a notification, don’t recall the verbiage but suggestive of an off-line status. No additional images were received.
> I sent to the owner, they had literally just arrived home. I gave her a description and she said “ I see him!”. She ran down and confronted him. He claimed to be working on neighboring property and was just “checking” out the cam.
> I drove over, found the antenna loose, reattached it and the camera was fine. I found the guy with his coworkers on the adjoining property. We had a one-way conversation, he couldn’t even make eye contact. Relocated camera.
> On a side note,, based upon vegetation in the tree, the camera was definitely under water the other day when I posted the pics. Pretty impressive.


Damn Matt…hope that’s not where that nice buck has been hanging around….that would really burn me up. Just think if you didn’t t have that a cell cam, you’d never know, or at least by the time you find out, likely nothing you could do….

Hope it all works out, curious….do you know if the “workers” hunters?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome series!!!!


----------



## Mathias

Who knows, maybe he had the noblest of intentions….
‘They were in fact performing work on a neighboring property, in fact employees. My friend contacted the owner and he confronted the employee in question. Lesson learned I’m sure.


----------



## Mathias

Any guesses on score


----------



## nicko

Sight Window said:


> where was the hamburger fest?


Hamburg PA.


----------



## nicko

Cameras don't lie and a pic is worth 1,000 words. Hopefully that interaction will prevent future incidents.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Any guesses on score
> View attachment 7461988


Good outside spread and mass. Lack of any discernable points aside from the main beams will hurt overall score.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Surf and turf here…
> 
> Why not fillet and some fresh flounder….
> Caught 15 in two days….these 4 range from 20-17”


Nice! Where were you fishing?


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Any guesses on score
> View attachment 7461988


I don't know but I'm not going in there to try to put a measuring tape on him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Nice! Where were you fishing?


Indian River Bay


----------



## Mathias

Curious, what are everyone’s anticipated starting dates this season? I know some only hunt what is considered prime time, and while that makes sense, I’m longing to be in the stand. I’ll be out first morning.


----------



## nicko

Will be in a stand before first light on the opener two Saturdays from now. I hung a Bruce branch next to a stand and am anxious to see if it is getting any use.


----------



## Gene94

Before daylight Oct 2, statewide opener. Then our tradition of a family hunter's brunch mid morning to hear everyone's stories!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

If it's not ridiculously hot I'll be out for the special regs opener.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> Any guesses on score
> View attachment 7461988


Nope...but I wouldn't want anything to do with dragging him anywhere.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> Curious, what are everyone’s anticipated starting dates this season? I know some only hunt what is considered prime time, and while that makes sense, I’m longing to be in the stand. I’ll be out first morning.


I will likely be out the first day but probably won't set foot on my favorite property till around Halloween or after....unless there's a cold snap before then. Those first cold snaps around mid to late October have produced some good buck sightings for me.

Have thoughts of tagging a buck early this year but then again I think that every year. Then I get one in front of me and give it a pass because I know I'll likely see a nicer one later on.


----------



## Hlzr

I'm planning on being at camp for the opener on the 2nd.


----------



## rogersb

I'll be out the opener Oct 2nd. Probably bounce around to a couple new spots on public during October and leave my best producers for November.


----------



## BGM51

Plan is to be out on Oct 2 on our lease up in potter.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Like Nick I could be up in a tree in 2 weeks in special Regis but have a lot to do yet on my NJ property so will probably do that instead. After that, my next opportunity to get out will be Oct 2.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My season starts in 2 weeks in NEW Hampshire for bear, not sure if I'll get out that next week in the special reg area or not but I plan to start archery October 2nd in NY and let my PA property sit until the next weekend. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Ny opener on Oct 1

Then PA opener Oct 2. 

Have stands setup specifically for early season in PA that have been getting good morning movement. Then food plots in the afternoon/evening. 

NY is just a public land spot. Nothing special but it's hunting


----------



## vonfoust

Helping out with a youth pheasant hunt in morning on Oct 2 but in stand in the evening.


----------



## jacobh

^^^ I’m doing that on the 9th for Pa JR opener with my pup. Really looking forward to it


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> ^^^ I’m doing that on the 9th for Pa JR opener with my pup. Really looking forward to it


You’ll have a blast….where are you going? Have had mine out each year the past three….I will tell you it can be a bit scary if you’re not with personal friends/family. I went as a guide for the DCFS youth hunt and there were A LOT of both kids and adults who had ZERO experience hunting over a dog. Last year we held classes at the club all four Sundays in September leading up to the special hunt….it was MUCH better for everyone, including the dogs.

I’ve decided not to do it that way this year, but I might be in the parking lot at Marsh on Saturday looking for a taker or two.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Curious, what are everyone’s anticipated starting dates this season? I know some only hunt what is considered prime time, and while that makes sense, I’m longing to be in the stand. I’ll be out first morning.


My kids are screaming and yelling that they have no more honey bologna so I will be out on the Special Regs opening day looking to run an arrow through a doe.


----------



## dougell

I don't want my dog to be steady to shot for the style of hunting we do and where we hunt.Because of that,I don't want a kid with no experience shooting over her.Two years ago,I took my son and two of his friends out for the opener.One of his buddy's ground pounded a rooster and that was the last time I took a kid out.


----------



## jacobh

12-Ringer said:


> You’ll have a blast….where are you going? Have had mine out each year the past three….I will tell you it can be a bit scary if you’re not with personal friends/family. I went as a guide for the DCFS youth hunt and there were A LOT of both kids and adults who had ZERO experience hunting over a dog. Last year we held classes at the club all four Sundays in September leading up to the special hunt….it was MUCH better for everyone, including the dogs.
> 
> I’ve decided not to do it that way this year, but I might be in the parking lot at Marsh on Saturday looking for a taker or two.


I’m taking my wife’s uncles son and his buddies out for the 1st time. I think linfield gamelands. My pointer has been at training for last few months so he’s now steady to shot and supposedly retrieving well. Last trainer shocked him and he wouldn’t retrieve. He’s my 1st hunting dog and at 10 months has 54 birds under his belt. I’m addicted to bird hunting. Don’t even care to shoot just love watching the dog. If anyone wants to get their kid out pm me I’m willing to go and take the dog!!!


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I don't want my dog to be steady to shot for the style of hunting we do and where we hunt.Because of that,I don't want a kid with no experience shooting over her.Two years ago,I took my son and two of his friends out for the opener.One of his buddy's ground pounded a rooster and that was the last time I took a kid out.


Pretty much the same here but with flushers. Not for first timers. I'll be helping other ways then hopefully cleaning fields before leaving


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah…that is scary, especially because so many of the the birds these days are pen raised and would rather run than take off. I can tell you this though, the 4 days (1 class per week) of classes last year worked wonders for the hunters and the dogs. In fact, one for the boys got bit they the bug so badly, his parents gave in and got him a Shorthair, and she is a machine…she just scored 109 in the NAVHDA natural ability at Keystone with the only training taking place with us, no classes…she will be 1 year old in November.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> I’m taking my wife’s uncles son and his buddies out for the 1st time. I think linfield gamelands. My pointer has been at training for last few months so he’s now steady to shot and supposedly retrieving well. Last trainer shocked him and he wouldn’t retrieve. He’s my 1st hunting dog and at 10 months has 54 birds under his belt. I’m addicted to bird hunting. Don’t even care to shoot just love watching the dog. If anyone wants to get their kid out pm me I’m willing to go and take the dog!!!


Curious…did you have Mike train him?


----------



## jacobh

PM sent


----------



## nicko

Acorn crop looking solid in 5C.

New Perry Valley strings installed and tuned up….














broadheads flying like darts at 40 yards. Ready to roll.


----------



## yetihunter1

PA start will be in a tree the morning of 9/18 and then for MD i will be in a tree 10/2.


----------



## nicko




----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Pretty much the same here but with flushers. Not for first timers. I'll be helping other ways then hopefully cleaning fields before leaving


My dog points nice and holds points but it's such a tangled mess where we hunt,that I want her under the bird when it drops or at least close to it.I'm a lazy bird hunter and have no desire to crawl through stuff to get a bird.That's why I have a dog.I don't even flush them.I have the dog trained to hold point until we get into position.When we're ready,I release her and she goes in with her giant man paws and flushes the bird.The purists would cringe and she wouldn't do well in a field trial but she hunts the way my lazy arse like her to hunt.She really doesn't try to catch them and she doesn't jump at them but most of the time,you can't even see her.I'm just afraid that a kid will try to pound a bird on the ground.


----------



## Mathias

Rainy day stuff, nothing to do with huntin’


----------



## 12-Ringer

very cool...had one grab a squirrel off of the fence last night as we were enjoying a family dinner on the deck.....don't know what was more rare, watching the hawk or all four of us actually sitting together around the table for dinner....hahaha...we're usually running all over the place


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Rainy day stuff, nothing to do with huntin’
> View attachment 7464109
> View attachment 7464110


Trying to figure out if that dove is real or not…lol!


----------



## Mathias

checked a couple of cams before the rains started again. A lot of bucks around right now, 6-10 in the small 6-8pt range.
plot growing but needs some ☀




























🍎 dropping, 🦌 are 😃


----------



## nicko

9 days.

Anybody still waiting to receive antlerless tags in the mail? I have my 1st round 3A and 1st round unsold 5C in hand but still waiting on the other 5C 2nd round unsold tag to arrive. 

Down to one package of burger and about 5 packs of steaks. Itching to restock the freezer.


----------



## Mathias

Shame this Saturday’s morning temps aren’t nexts.


----------



## nick060200

What's up men. I decided to mail a pink envelope in on Tuesday this week and was issued some doe tags already. I've been so busy. Glad I don't have to stand in line now. Been working on emptying my freezer so I can fill it back up. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

It’s official…deer season must be close…I passed two dead buck on the way in this morning at 5:45AM…a basket racked something and a headless corpse that had to be pushing 180lbs…..


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> It’s official…deer season must be close…I passed two dead buck on the way in this morning at 5:45AM…a basket racked something and a headless corpse that had to be pushing 180lbs…..


Scavenging of roadkill season never ends.....it's always open.


----------



## nicko

Just saw this regarding digital copies of hunting licenses and permits… Unfortunately does not apply to tags.


----------



## Mathias

Feels like Fall in 3C.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Really needed a break today so checked out early and took a hike into a small lot roughly 90 acres which I only recently learned was open to bow hunting only….long hike in, 1.2 miles according to Map My Run, but I continue to see a good buck in the inside corner about 30-50 yards out in the beans in the evening, always from a long distance. Spoke with a few neighboring landowners who don’t hunt, all of whom said they never see anyone coming or going from that patch……could have some potential.

When I finally got back there…it sounded like a hail storm….










Saw plenty of deer sign and no definitive evidence of humans back there…took a break and examined a few aerial shots and there really is no easy way to get to the spot, likely the path I chose would be best. I kicked a few deer as I moved a bit, but no stands, cameras, scent bombs etc….I know it’s pretty naive to think a 90-acre chunk of public ground in ChesCo doesn’t get pounded, but I also think the Eagles are going to win this weekend too…..

Getting close…..


----------



## perryhunter4

Hunting some public land down in MD for the opener. Saw 2 doe and a 9 inch velvet spike this morning. Hoping for a promising eve. Was a beautiful morning. Sat til 10 and was setup for eve hunt at 2:30. Climbed a tree with poison…but it’s the tree I needed to be in….probably regret it later [emoji3].


----------



## jacobh

Good luck perry I forgot Md opened today and just got this pic from my stand there!!!


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> What's up men. I decided to mail a pink envelope in on Tuesday this week and was issued some doe tags already. I've been so busy. Glad I don't have to stand in line now. Been working on emptying my freezer so I can fill it back up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Good to see you back. Are you hunting with the Revolt X this year?


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Good luck perry I forgot Md opened today and just got this pic from my stand there!!!


Scott is back!!!!!


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> Good to see you back. Are you hunting with the Revolt X this year?


Yes sir. It's been good to me. I realized these specs work really well for me. Pup is looking good in your avatar pic !


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> Scott is back!!!!!


Haha nah just every now and again Nick. U all set for the season? If u need anything let me know bud


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Haha nah just every now and again Nick. U all set for the season? If u need anything let me know bud


I need a doe at 15 yards next Saturday.


----------



## 138104

I am sorry to whomever was offended by the picture I posted. Good luck to all this season!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*↑ ...*I wouldn't have seen it otherwise but thought it was priceless!


----------



## ezshot81

No need to apologize. It's america post what you want.


----------



## hobbs4421

What are all my PA friends up to this weekend? I’ll be working on some firewood starting 9:00 am. Looks like a beautiful morning for it. Hope I can rally some help from the wife and kids to stack while I split! Later on I’ll be checking my cameras to see if there are any shooters in my hunting area. Should be a good weekend! God bless, have fun, and be safe!


----------



## Mathias

It is beautiful ☀ Heading out shortly to remove more tree tubes and clean up the ones I had already taken down. 48 degrees lends itself to protection from the yellow jackets that seem to occupy every other one. Then I’ll cut the area, part of my new plan for next season. Adding a couple long strips of sunflowers for my wife and dove hunting.
Relocating a camera, but learned my Reveal X AT&T finally shipped yesterday so that’ll be next trip. Scheduling my annual Tennessee hunting trip today too. Then a nice relaxing Ranger ride with my spouse and camera.


----------



## Drew A

No one going out for a walk in the woods and call it squirrel hunting. Going to take my sit and drag out and spend a little time in the woods after planting some trees this morning.


----------



## Billy H

Had an interesting morning so far. Rode my sidecar bike to grandsons football game. A big doe standing in my driveway on the way out. Down the road a ways a doe darted out in front of me with a long spike right on her azz. Close call,, its not easy stopping fast with that rig.. Of course some would claim the rut is on LOL. Now time to head to my other grandsons game. See if I squash a squirrel?


----------



## Drew A

nicko said:


> Just saw this regarding digital copies of hunting licenses and permits… Unfortunately does not apply to tags.
> 
> View attachment 7464530


I tried downloading my license and it worked.


----------



## Lcavok99

A couple recent ones from the cell cam
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Been busy with firewood! It was a beautiful day for firewood!


----------



## jacobh

^^^ speaking of if anyone in SE Pa needs firewood let me know we got some at my moms place. Black walnut most cut into sections but pretty large base that needs cut up. Can pull right up to it


----------



## hobbs4421

Yeah I’m selling wood in NE PA(Susquehanna county), so let me know if ya need any


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7465515
> View attachment 7465516


That's some good looking stuff! Switchgrass?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt that is some thick tall stuff, do the deer spend much time in there or do they stick to the edge and mowed trails 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Native warm season grasses, I forget the mix now. Obviously I see deer and a lot of other things on the trails. I never venture into it. I will say when I sit this stand I see the grasses start to sway and then the deer materialize. 2 trails dead end into the plot.
I think they seek refuge there during rifle season. I think my blocks of Norway and White spruce are more preferred bedding areas.
When I take delivery of, and become proficient with my recurve I intend to stalk using the trails. I honestly love them, you never know what you’re going to walk upon.


----------



## ZDC

Is it a problem that it took me 3 months to find this thread


----------



## ZDC

Also ...









P.s. the date is wrong by a month for some reason


----------



## 12-Ringer

Welcome!!


----------



## Dstoltz

nicko said:


> 9 days.
> 
> Anybody still waiting to receive antlerless tags in the mail? I have my 1st round 3A and 1st round unsold 5C in hand but still waiting on the other 5C 2nd round unsold tag to arrive.
> 
> Down to one package of burger and about 5 packs of steaks. Itching to restock the freezer.


Still waiting for a 5c that was awarded way too long ago to not have it. Hopefully it comes in this week.


----------



## nicko

Dstoltz said:


> Still waiting for a 5c that was awarded way too long ago to not have it. Hopefully it comes in this week.


I’ll give it until Wednesday of this week to come in and if not, I’ll go pick up another envelope and mail in for another tag just to make sure I have tags in hand. I don’t understand why there is so much of a delay in mailing out completed tag applications. They process the application, print out the tag, put the check in a stack I’m guessing, and put the printed out tag in the self-addressed stamp envelope and peel off the paper from the sticky tab on the envelope.


----------



## jacobh

Nick I have envelopes if u need any


----------



## Jerred44

I bought my license online. And still haven't received it. Can I just print them out?


----------



## Sight Window

I live in Chester Co. in the Malvern, Phoenixville area. I have spent a lot time bare shaft tuning and paper tuning my bow. I still cant get my field points to hit with my broadheads. Is there anyone who can help me tune my bow (again) so BH and FP fly together? 

I have been to Lancaster Archery but they cant help tune broadheads. Anyone who know someone please let me know.


----------



## Gene94

I walked into the courthouse half hour ago and rounded out my stash of venison coupons[emoji6] 2- 4B and 4- 5A total. Still waiting on my second round unsold 5A tag to show up though...not worried about it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

went and stood in line today for my last doe tags......worst idea ever.....3.5 hours of roasting in the sun. You would of thought it would go quickly but everybody was buying for their friends, brothers, etc. It was a bit rough


----------



## 138104

Sight Window said:


> I live in Chester Co. in the Malvern, Phoenixville area. I have spent a lot time bare shaft tuning and paper tuning my bow. I still cant get my field points to hit with my broadheads. Is there anyone who can help me tune my bow (again) so BH and FP fly together?
> 
> I have been to Lancaster Archery but they cant help tune broadheads. Anyone who know someone please let me know.


Post up your details.


----------



## nicko

Sight Window said:


> I live in Chester Co. in the Malvern, Phoenixville area. I have spent a lot time bare shaft tuning and paper tuning my bow. I still cant get my field points to hit with my broadheads. Is there anyone who can help me tune my bow (again) so BH and FP fly together?
> 
> I have been to Lancaster Archery but they cant help tune broadheads. Anyone who know someone please let me know.


I am in Spring city right next-door to Phoenixville. What kind of bow do you shoot?


----------



## nicko

I received an email notification today that the 5C tag application I mailed in four weeks ago just processed today. I would call that a little bit of a delay.

In any event, when I pull up my account in the hunt fish.pa.gov site, I see I am able to download a digital copy of the front side of the antlerless tag but it does not include the backside. If these tags do not arrive in the mail, I will simply print them out and copy the back side from tags I already have with the dates for notching and laminate them and use them as my anterless tags.

It is completely stupid that they will allow you to use the front side of the tag as proof but it’s worthless if you don’t have the backside. They could do this entirely through this new website and eliminate the need for us to wait for these things to come in the mail.


----------



## Sight Window

nicko said:


> I am in Spring city right next-door to Phoenixville. What kind of bow do you shoot?


Bowteck
27.5
72 lbs
600g 
20ish% foc
200g head

my 3 bladed fixed BH was always L of my FP. I moved the rest everyway and I could not get them any closer, then I went way L and i am getting good groups at 30 yards (FP and BH very close) but I am worried my bow is way out of whack b/c I moved the rest so far from when it was tuned perfectly- bare shaft and paper. ???


----------



## 138104

Sight Window said:


> Bowteck
> 27.5
> 72 lbs
> 600g
> 20ish% foc
> 200g head
> 
> my 3 bladed fixed BH was always L of my FP. I moved the rest everyway and I could not get them any closer, then I went way L and i am getting good groups at 30 yards (FP and BH very close) but I am worried my bow is way out of whack b/c I moved the rest so far from when it was tuned perfectly- bare shaft and paper. ???


What arrow? You’ll need a stiff spine to push that much weight! Also, which model of Bowtech?


----------



## Gangster II

I have 3 2007 Bowtech tributes 27.5 DL 70 to 73# DW. All 3 bows shoot Slick trick 100gr. mags to the left. Either try another BH or sight in BH's and know field points shoot to the right.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sight…need some info about your arrow…make, model, spine, length….


----------



## nicko

Sight Window said:


> Bowteck
> 27.5
> 72 lbs
> 600g
> 20ish% foc
> 200g head
> 
> my 3 bladed fixed BH was always L of my FP. I moved the rest everyway and I could not get them any closer, then I went way L and i am getting good groups at 30 yards (FP and BH very close) but I am worried my bow is way out of whack b/c I moved the rest so far from when it was tuned perfectly- bare shaft and paper. ???


unfortunately I have no experience with bowtechs as I know it probably involves yolk tuning and putting twists in and out of the yolks.


----------



## ZDC

Gene94 said:


> I walked into the courthouse half hour ago and rounded out my stash of venison coupons 2- 4B and 4- 5A total. Still waiting on my second round unsold 5A tag to show up though...not worried about it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I got 3 tags for 1A and I thought I had a lot 

Holy balls you got 6 doe


----------



## Sight Window

12-Ringer said:


> Sight…need some info about your arrow…make, model, spine, length….


250 spine Sirius Apollo 
I cant remember the length 
VPA broadhead- three blade


----------



## Sight Window

As I said the bow was perfectly tuned to field points- bullet holes through paper then finely tuned bare shaft


----------



## 12-Ringer

Did someone help you build this arrow or did you do it on your own? I’m only asking because even at 250, there is a good chance your are underspined, your total arrow length will help determine that for sure….if you’re drawing 27.5” my guess is your arrow might be anywhere between 28.5-30.5” (closer to the latte with the broad head). In which case you are probably closer to 200

Keep in mind an underpinned arrow can tune well with a field point, but the minute any front end resistance is added the imperfection of the weak spine is exaggerated. 

You can try a 100 or 150 grain tip and see what happens…if that makes things even a little better it’s definitely the arrow being underspend for the the 200 grain tip….(that’s a lot easier than altering DW and/or Arrow lengths) longer arrows will act weaker than shorter arrows that are equally spines and equally equipped.

Just one thought ….


----------



## Sight Window

12-Ringer said:


> Did someone help you build this arrow or did you do it on your own? I’m only asking because even at 250, there is a good chance your are underspined, your total arrow length will help determine that for sure….if you’re drawing 27.5” my guess is your arrow might be anywhere between 28.5-30.5” (closer to the latte with the broad head). In which case you are probably closer to 200
> 
> Keep in mind an underpinned arrow can tune well with a field point, but the minute an front end resistance is added the imperfection of the weak spine is exaggerated.
> 
> You can try a 100 or 150 grain tip and see what happens…if that makes things even a little better it’s definitely the arrow being underspend for the the 200 grain tip….(that’s a lot easier than altering DW and/or Arrow lengths) longer arrows will act weaker than shorter arrows that are equally spines and equally equipped.
> 
> Just one thought ….


I talked at length to the arrow builder at Sirius and he said that would be the perfect arrow for all of my number's. But someone at LCA had the same thought.

Thanks I will try a different FP and BH weight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The LCA rep had the same thoughts as me or the Sirius folks?


----------



## 12-Ringer

How far left….1”, 5”?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ve worked with some pretty neurotic folks who wanted bullet holes in paper with broad heads and field tips. Or can be done, but it can also be extraordinarily tedious…changing everything from spine, length, front end weight, read end weight….and on and on ….


----------



## 12-Ringer

I like to remind folks a 5” diameter on a living animal with a broad head is as valuable as 12-ring on a Reinhardt (haha)


----------



## 138104

Sight Window said:


> I talked at length to the arrow builder at Sirius and he said that would be the perfect arrow for all of my number's. But someone at LCA had the same thought.
> 
> Thanks I will try a different FP and BH weight.


Which model Bowtech? What is your arrow length? What is your current center shot? Which rest?


----------



## Hlzr

There are a lot of very informative threads on the Bowtech subform, this is one I found helpful. I suggest you assure the bow is in tune before getting into questioning the hardware. 









Cam lean...into the flx?


So...I've always set my lean to the d loop. My bows have always tuned out well. Dating back to our destroyer it's been a common theme....lean to dloop...approximately....for best lateral nock travel. But the FLX has always made me wonder about this. Seeing how the side load is being cause by...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Sight Window

SR6
32'' C to C arrows (I think)
Hamskea rest

5-6'' to the left of my field point with my bow fully tuned. Now my FP and BH are 1-2'' apart at 30 yards but I had to move the rest so much I am worried I am doing something wrong.

Current center shot- I am not sure what you are looking for??

Thanks, I know the bows cams are 100% perfectly tuned. I am worried about my rest because I have moved it so much.

I don't think I am being too cazy, I just want to FP and BH to hit the same area out to 40'. So I can practice with my FP and know my BH is going to the same place. I am hoping I can meet with Wes from Fury X to get help. I hope it is not something eaay that I am messing up!


----------



## 138104

Sight Window said:


> SR6
> 32'' C to C arrows (I think)
> Hamskea rest
> 
> 5-6'' to the left of my field point with my bow fully tuned. Now my FP and BH are 1-2'' apart at 30 yards but I had to move the rest so much I am worried I am doing something wrong.
> 
> Current center shot- I am not sure what you are looking for??
> 
> Thanks, I know the bows cams are 100% perfectly tuned. I am worried about my rest because I have moved it so much.
> 
> I don't think I am being too cazy, I just want to FP and BH to hit the same area out to 40'. So I can practice with my FP and know my BH is going to the same place. I am hoping I can meet with Wes from Fury X to get help. I hope it is not something eaay that I am messing up!


For center shot, measure from the riser to the center of the arrow. Your arrow should be parallel to the riser. I believe it is approximately 13/16”. See the picture on how to measure.

Have you done any yoke tuning to adjust cam lean to bring your field points and broad heads together? Bowtech has some great videos on YouTube on how to tune the overdrive binary cams that might help as long as you have a press.

If you can get in with Wes, he will get you fixed up.


----------



## jacobh

200 gr tip is pretty heavy and can make u underspined. Try a 100 gr broadhead and see how it flies. That will stiffen your spine


----------



## Sight Window

Thanks I will check the center shot of my arrow.

I also know my cams and yokes are perfect. As I said I was shooting bullet holes through paper and my bare shaft were tight groups at 20. But them my BH went way (5-6'') left. I think I will check the flight this morning and check my center shot. 

I will also try playing with the FP weight but I dont think that is an issue because with my FP at 60 yards I was putting shooting tight groups.

I wish French Creek was still open to have them look at it. I know a l ot of people did not like them but it might be helpful for me.

Thanks everyone for putting up with me, I just really want to get this fixed as soon as possible.


----------



## jacobh

Run up to Courtney archery in Quakertown probably save u some more headaches. When I shot I shot all bowtech and I too shot great with FPs but any fixed head forget it. Sometimes I thought it was the cam style where it starts with so much force that fixed heads just couldn’t take the initial force. I shot mechs and it was fine


----------



## 12-Ringer

You are definitely underspined at 32"... a couple ways to correct...the easiest and least expensive, change the front end weight, unfortunately though, if that's all you do and you're if you are trying to correct a 5-6" swing you may have to drop more than you comfortable with...

If you stopped by my place this is what I would do....

1) reset the center shot to where it was (sounded like you did a lot of things right with the bare shaft tuning, etc)...and it was shooting field tips perfectly, BUT you've also said that you've been tinkering since...it would be important to get it back to where it was (hopefully you marked your you rest in some way for quick adjustment)

2) once you have the field tips doing what they were, shoot your 200grain VPA and then shoot a 100grain VPA...see what happens. (it is important to shoot the same exact broad head in different weights as different broad head designs can skew the results). If I were to guess, you will notice some correction.

3) if you were uncomfortable dropping those 100 grains OR the 100 grain drop wasn't enough of a correction, you can easily shorten your arrows by 3"- 4" *AND* increase the spine to .200. With the SR6 a 29" arrow should still extend beyond the riser when at full draw with a 27.5" DL. The Hameska sits back so you could actually draw your bow back closer to or even into the riser providing you get the clearance for the VPAs (which shouldn't be a problem). That is a personal preference as some don't want broad heads inside the riser, but I've worked with plenty who do.

Please keep in mind these recommendations are based on the fact that you've shared the cams, yokes, tiller are where they should be, so I am not even touching anything with those.

In an overwhelming majority of cases, decreasing front end weight helps, but with the recent RF Rage of launching logs at deer, I can understand why some folks are hesitant to drop that weight, especially when they spend so much time and money trying to get set up. I will say this the Sirius arrows are nice, their reps however have given many folks some very poor advice often resulting in increased expenses for the end user. I will say this in their defense though....almost all of their support is via phone/electronic correspondence and I've been at this long enough to know that A LOT can easily get lost in translation AND those charts are a staring reference and not an absolute. There are so many other factors to consider, especially the more discriminant the shooter is about things.

Hope this helps...keep us posted, seems enough are interested in your correction process and the results.


----------



## jacobh

^^^^ agreed I’ve killed many deer with arrows weighing 380 gr total weight!!! Too many focus on heavy arrows. Remember carbon arrows were invented to be faster and lighter then aluminum


----------



## Sight Window

12-Ringer said:


> You are definitely underspined at 32"... a couple ways to correct...the easiest and least expensive, change the front end weight, unfortunately though, if that's all you do and you're if you are trying to correct a 5-6" swing you may have to drop more than you comfortable with...
> 
> If you stopped by my place this is what I would do....
> 
> 1) reset the center shot to where it was (sounded like you did a lot of things right with the bare shaft tuning, etc)...and it was shooting field tips perfectly, BUT you've also said that you've been tinkering since...it would be important to get it back to where it was (hopefully you marked your you rest in some way for quick adjustment)
> 
> 2) once you have the field tips doing what they were, shoot your 200grain VPA and then shoot a 100grain VPA...see what happens. (it is important to shoot the same exact broad head in different weights as different broad head designs can skew the results). If I were to guess, you will notice some correction.
> 
> 3) if you were uncomfortable dropping those 100 grains OR the 100 grain drop wasn't enough of a correction, you can easily shorten your arrows by 3"- 4" *AND* increase the spine to .200. With the SR6 a 29" arrow should still extend beyond the riser when at full draw with a 27.5" DL. The Hameska sits back so you could actually draw your bow back closer to or even into the riser providing you get the clearance for the VPAs (which shouldn't be a problem). That is a personal preference as some don't want broad heads inside the riser, but I've worked with plenty who do.
> 
> Please keep in mind these recommendations are based on the fact that you've shared the cams, yokes, tiller are where they should be, so I am not even touching anything with those.
> 
> In an overwhelming majority of cases, decreasing front end weight helps, but with the recent RF Rage of launching logs at deer, I can understand why some folks are hesitant to drop that weight, especially when they spend so much time and money trying to get set up. I will say this the Sirius arrows are nice, their reps however have given many folks some very poor advice often resulting in increased expenses for the end user. I will say this in their defense though....almost all of their support is via phone/electronic correspondence and I've been at this long enough to know that A LOT can easily get lost in translation AND those charts are a staring reference and not an absolute. There are so many other factors to consider, especially the more discriminant the shooter is about things.
> 
> Hope this helps...keep us posted, seems enough are interested in your correction process and the results.


Thanks, message sent


----------



## dougell

I've never seen a year with so many really nice bucks in just about every area we look.I was really looking forward to this season.I sold my old insurance agency that I had for 22 years last Sept and planned to hunt every day last year.I opened up a new brokerage but but didn't plan on really starting until after the first of the year.I was really looking forward to some time in the tree,which I never really got before.I ended up getting bombarded with phone calls so I never took a day to hunt last year,except saturdays.I had a one year non-compete agreement with my old carrier so I had to move out of my old office and work from home,which was a real PIA.I'm caught up now and next week I'[m moving back into my old office with my original employees.It was a crazy year but finally,I'll have a little extra time to hunt a little more than usual.We've been shooting a lot and have quite a few spots with several really nice bucks.Jordan is 16 now and pretty self sufficient so I was planning on getting more serious after 10 years of guiding him.On sunday the pinhead missed a triple at a Moto X race and ended up breaking his collar bone.The DR originally stated that he's be down for 6 weeks but since it wasn't displaced,now he's thinking 3-4 which should mean that hopefully he'll only miss the first week or part of it.I thought raising daughters was tough.


----------



## Gene94

Same can be sad for the number of good bucks in the areas we are hunting Doug. Lots of good bucks!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I've never seen anything like it.It's not just one place.Literally every place I look,I'm seeing really nice bucks.


----------



## Gene94

Hope you're son heals quickly.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Thanks.He'll be fine.I have him rubbing vagisil on it 3 time/day.


----------



## jacobh

Doug been there myself. I tore my acl completely my mcl halfway and my pcl halfway racing dirt bikes. Countless foot peg punctures broken fingers. It’s a rough sport and sadly he will really feel it later in life!!! But man they are fun while it lasts. He ever come down to the Pagoda?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad he's ok...a buddy of mine dumped his 250 in the XTC Finals at Pagoda during July 4th race weekend and he's still in the hospital. Not life threatening at this point, but with all of the Covid precautions has been away from his family (wife and three girls under 14) ever since and still has at least 6-8 weeks of rehab center time ahead of him.....


----------



## dougell

No.We pretty much stay on this side of the state.He worked all summer and played a lot baseball so this was his first time on the track since last winter.He claims that he had a bad case of arm pump and rather than just doing a double,he decided to risk the triple lol.He's pretty accustomed to breaking bones unfortunately.Every time he breaks something,he won't stay off it and it takes forever to get back to normal.He has some colleges looking at him for baseball so he really needs to take it back a notch or two.


----------



## jacobh

My son got 4 offers for baseball from colleges before searching but is going into nursing so he had to choose 1 or the other. He chose nursing. Broke my heart as he was very good. He won states and regionals. Had over 24 home runs one season. As a junior had offers from D2 schools but everyone said he’s D1 but when he heard 1 or other he didn’t talk to any other schools after that. Has he visited with the coaches at colleges? Don’t get tangled up in the school ball and or showcases like PBR . Facts are u need to know people who have connections


----------



## dougell

There is truth to that.I would never pay for PBR but he got a free slot for one of their events last spring.He did good in the games and had decent numbers,easily in the top 1/3.The head coach of our Catholic school knows those guys real well and has his head up their butts.His own kid isn't a bad ball player but he's slow,weak and really not very athletic.I've sat there many times and watched the gun when he pitches and never once saw him throw over 65 mph.He's just not capable.Anyway,when the stats came out,his fastball was 79 mph but his infield velocity was only in the 60"s lol.That's not even possible.His stats were completely cooked along with the assistant coaches kid's.Jordan ended up getting invited to some prospect camps and did well but I have no aspirations.He's obsessed with baseball but I just want him to have a good experience.In 5 years,nobody will even care.Your son was smart to just follow a good career path.I'm sure he'll do well.

Every year I see average kids signing letters of intent and for the most part,all it is is a facebook opportunity.The majority of those kids will never get a dime.He faced some really good pitchers in varsity last year and I can see a few of them going someplace if they don't blow their arms out.It's really not the same as it was even 10 years ago.The overall level of skill just isn't there anymore,at least around here that's the case.


----------



## Aspade17

Sight Window said:


> Thanks, message sent


These numbers may not be exact(I used AAE max stealth as fletching and wraps, as well as guessing you’re using 100 grain inserts,so that could change your numbers a touch.) looks like you’re definitely weak on the spine. The first picture is the numbers I’m getting on your current setup. The second picture is if you would cut your arrows down to a 29” C to C length (which is what I’d do). If you have access to a saw you could try cutting down the arrows 1/2” at a time to slowly stiffen the spine to see how your bow reacts to it. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Doug your right numbers at those events are blown way out of proportion. Jakes stats as a 15 year old we’re 82 mph from outfield and a exit velo of 86 mph. He’s now 18 and much stronger. Now that was on a gun by his cousin who plays pro ball. Now guys he destroyed go to PBR and they’re hitting 105 and throwing 95mph we just sit back and laugh. Their exit velo is pitched where it’s suppose to be measure off a tee. Just tell him have fun and let fly it’ll happen. Go to camps at the colleges and let the actual coaches see him. One thing Jakes cousin told us was u pay for all these events for college coaches to see them yet if he dosent want to go to the colleges that are there what’s the point of doing it?? Makes complete sense. First thing he should do is pick colleges he’s interested in then look at the camps they provide at their facility. Best of luck and keep him off that bike lol


----------



## nicko

Got to say I do not have a clue the quality of deer roaming the woods that I plan to hunt. Haven’t put a camera out in the woods in a few years and I’ve just been going in seeing what I see. I don’t think I have ever seen the deer while hunting that I caught on cameras. 

Was not planning to get three tags in 5C but with delays in processing a county treasurers I just wanted to make sure my bases are covered and that’s what I’m gonna end up with.

Not looking to pull back on a buck until late October at the earliest unless something shows up and gives me a reason to change my mind.

this Saturday is looking to be warm… At least warmer than we would probably like. But as long as it’s not raining, I will be in a stand before first light.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was planning to be out, but may be rethinking that....nearly full moon, AM rain forecast, warm temps, falling barometer....sounds like better crabbing and fishing conditions to me....blue claws should be full!!


----------



## perryhunter4

Sight Window,
If you’re a 27.5 inch draw….29 inches is even too long. I am a 27.5 inch draw and shoot arrows in 27 to 27.5 inch range. On most bows, you can shoot an arrow an inch less than your draw length and still be in front of riser. 
I’ve tuned all of my own bows for years, and do many locally for others and never ran an arrow 2 inches longer than draw length. The only way I would do so is if there was no other way to weaken a spine. 
If you’re running 200 Gn up front, keeping them at 27 or 27.5 would be just fine. When tuning with Bowtechs, I actually like my arrows shaded more on the stiffer side. You can’t always trust those online calculators either…but many times they’ll get you in the ballpark. 
Bowtechs are one of the easiest bows to tune, so if you get the spine stiffened up, you should start to see better results. 
By chance did you install new strings/cables when you paper-tuned? Reason I ask, are certain strings may stretch some and require some tweaks to tuning. Are your cams timed as well? You want them hitting at same time, or many Bowtechs also tune great with the top cam hitting ever so slightly first. 
You need any help, feel free to pm me and I can call you after work. If I was closer I would help you personally with cutting the arrows, timing and tuning at my place. 
You’re in good hands with some of the guys on here too. Good luck!


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> ^^^^ agreed I’ve killed many deer with arrows weighing 380 gr total weight!!! Too many focus on heavy arrows. Remember carbon arrows were invented to be faster and lighter then aluminum


334 grain arrow weight here finished. I know they’re considered ridiculously light but the most important aspect for any arrow is that it is coming out of a properly tuned bow so that the arrow hits its target like a pile driver without any of the backward weight kicked out or fished tailed to the side.


----------



## perryhunter4

Too bad to hear On the boy Doug. He’s def broken his share of bones. 
Relative to hunting…it seems the boy was already pretty proficient on his own hunting judging from all the kill pics over the years .
I hear ya on the insurance end…. I am in EE Benefits (20+ years). I too started a new job at beginning of year, but long term it’s going to be a much nicer role than the grind and rat-race I came from. I don’t own my agency, but was a partner in one at one time. 
It’s funny you say about a good year for bucks. I am actually experiencing the opposite in my neck….I’ve prob put more time in the woods this winter and spring scouting than ever before (more on public lands getting to know more layouts) and so far on cams it’s been my worst pre season yet. Nothing to get too worked up on yet. I normally have a big one or two early that goes missing come about mid-September. Maybe this year, I’ll have some nice ones move in around that time.


----------



## Lcavok99

nicko said:


> 334 grain arrow weight here finished. I know they’re considered ridiculously light but the most important aspect for any arrow is that it is coming out of a properly tuned bow so that the arrow hits its target like a pile driver without any of the backward weight kicked out or fished tailed to the side.


I just laugh when people scoff at arrow weight under 400 grains. I've shot well over 2 dozen deer with finished arrow weight right around 330 grains (carbon impact arrows with 75 grain tips) and have never had problems killing deer, or with penetration. Blew through multiple scapulas and shoulder joints with them. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> 334 grain arrow weight here finished. I know they’re considered ridiculously light but the most important aspect for any arrow is that it is coming out of a properly tuned bow so that the arrow hits its target like a pile driver without any of the backward weight kicked out or fished tailed to the side.


My arrows are finished at 394 and I push them at 298fps...my bolts are finished at 520 and pushing 345fps...getting the job done is up to me.

My DL is 29.75 and I shoot 28.5" CX Maxima Reds out of Centurgy. I agree with Perry, you can definitely go shorter than 29", I initially suggested that because I assumed you wanted to be way out in front of the riser as I've never seen a 32" arrow on a 27.5" DL set-up. 

The shorter arrow, the "stiffer" it becomes...


----------



## dougell

Depending on the draw cycle of the bow,some dropaways lift the arrow a little early and the BH can hit the shelf if the arrow is too short.Otherwise,I have no idea why you'd want to use such a long arrow.


----------



## dougell

You can kill deer with boring consistency with arrows weighing less than 400gr.The RF is correct when it comes to the physics of using a heavy arrow and more FOC to achieve greater penetration.It's solid advise for shooting pigs over a feeder but not necessary when hunting whitetails.In the vast majority of cases,if you hit the humerus,you missed and a different arrow or BH will rarely change the outcome.Very few combinations will fully penetrate the humerus enough to get enough penetration.Most of the time,they'll bounce off.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I thought I was going heavy when I went from 360 to 420's back when speed was all the rage now guys are doing cape buffalo arrows for whitetails. 

I am very happy with my set up and it's performance on deer, I don't do much playing or getting nerdy with my archery set up. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Here I am with 600 grain finished arrows, lol! Now I am shooting a recurve and they are going about a whole 160 fps so I can use the extra weight 😊 Killed a pile of young deer when I was younger though with 386 grain finished arrow (85 grain Thunderhead on the front) out of 70 lb compounds. Can only remember 2 that didn't pass through but both were in the offside shoulder but also were big mature deer.


----------



## vonfoust

I'm right at 510 grain arrows. Went up a bit in weight over the last year in hopes that I don't get the itch to change anything between whitetail and elk. Then didn't go elk hunting this year


----------



## Gene94

I'm at roughly 575...I like it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I'm right at 510 grain arrows. Went up a bit in weight over the last year in hopes that I don't get the itch to change anything between whitetail and elk. Then didn't go elk hunting this year


That is what usually messes folks up...changing for game...I have a buddy that hunts with one set and then as soon as bear become an option he switches over...his 2021 whitetail only set is Solution with 390grain finished arrows....his 2021 whitetail set (when bear season is open) is a VXR with 485grain finished arrows. Both set at 68lbs, both tipped with Wasp Mortems..he shooting Appollo's.


----------



## yetihunter1

I am sitting in the 500gr range for my arrows as well, wanted something that would cover all aspects of what i would hunt and ....well i like to fiddle with my gear....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I was at 455 grains last season and will likely be this year..or a bit heavier.

To be honest, prior to last year when I went with newer string materials and a bigger cutting bh (1-3/4")...I never worried what my arrows weighed or changed my setup much at all in 20+yrs. 
I had a pass through on every deer except one...since I starting archery hunting in 1997 and doubt any of my arrows ever topped 400 grains.

Last year with the head switch I also upped the arrow weight to help push it through a deer. Both unnecessary changes but I'm also sure a heavier arrow isn't hurting the limbs on a 1993 hoyt fasflite with an x-99 string on it either.

Was out in the yard before dark last night testing a 500gr arrow and have a 568gr built to try but probably won't go that high. Skeeters were horrendous last night!


----------



## ZDC

Gene94 said:


> I'm at roughly 575...I like it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Same 575 grains 60 lbs draw weight and 26 inch draw length


----------



## Gene94

ZDC said:


> Same 575 grains 60 lbs draw weight and 26 inch draw length


70# and 30" draw here

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

I like my heavy arrows i think it is worth trading speed for penitration


----------



## Gene94

Same here. Although some year, as an experiment, I might try a high FOC sub-400 grain arrow with a 3:1 style 2 blade head. Obviously I know it will kill deer just as dead, but like someone mentioned above...I love messing around with my hunting equipment.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

I like messing around too 

This year I'm shooting Magnus stingers but after I get a deer or 2 with them I'm going to try some big fixed blades like the slick trick grizztrick 2. 

I was also thinking of having a super light arrow with a heavy 2 blade head for a crazy high foc


----------



## Mathias

I’m at 500gr. My heaviest yet. My personal experience tells me this is the right move. No idea on speed, it’s plenty fast and makes for a quiet shot experience. Short of a downpour, I’ll be out opening morning.


----------



## 138104

I believe my setup is 55#, 28.5” draw, arrow weight 375 grains, shooting 248 FPS. My son’s crossbow is shooting a 447 grain arrow at 377 FPS. I bet that is going to hit hard!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I would hope so Perry! I killed a few with a scorpyd 125 back when x-bows first became legal to use. Pushing a 425gr arrow at 350fps...very little resistance passing through a deer what so ever. Was more of a matter of how far the bolt went beyond the deer or how far into the ground it went after passing through it.


----------



## full moon64

ZDC said:


> I like my heavy arrows i think it is worth trading speed for penitration


Speed doesnt matter,deer [email protected] the shot...25 yds in


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Last 5 or so I killed were all between 6ft and 16yds...don't recall shooting one beyond 20yds since about 2003.

Contrary to what moon seems to have expereinced, I'm sure some deer have moved more then I noticed but it didn't change my poi much or the end result. I always tend to aim a bit low just in case but I believe I didn't see most of them really even react until they were hit.


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> Last 5 or so I killed were all between 6ft and 16yds...don't recall shooting one beyond 20yds since about 2003.
> 
> Contrary to what moon seems to have expereinced, I'm sure some deer have moved more then I noticed but it didn't change my poi much or the end result. I always tend to aim a bit low just in case but I believe I didn't see most of them really even react until they were hit.


I only had one deer drop at the shot. The arrow went cleanly over her back. I couldn’t believe how quickly she dropped at only 25 yds. I blamed the noisy broadhead!


----------



## 138104

In case anyone needs harnesses, this is a pretty good deal.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> In case anyone needs harnesses, this is a pretty good deal.


That’s a hell of a deal for a 2 pack!!


----------



## Mathias

They seem to be cutting corn early this year, both here and upstate.
Tlok a spin and checked out a field close to my stand. My target buck was there with several does. 🤞🏻


----------



## nicko

Good luck with the target buck Matt. He's at the very least visible and up on his feet.

2nd tag for 5C finally showed in the mail today. Regarding BHs, thinking I want to give Grim Reapers razortips another try this year. I have a bunch of them and haven't hunted with them since 2013 or so after I had to drop DW on the heels of shoulder surgery. I've shot two deer with them in the past and as advertised, the deer dropped within sight. 

Freezer is getting low, three 5C tags, a 3A tag, and the buck tag.....I just don't want to see a doe with a young one in tow. Getting soft with middle age.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> That’s a hell of a deal for a 2 pack!!


Yeah, I put an order in. Needed a new one for my son and a spare for a buddy of mine who is hunting for the first time during rifle at my place.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I mailed for 2 5C doe tags on Tuesday and got an email today saying they were filled and attached with my digital copy. I know my 1st rounder was a bit slow but everything since then has appeared to be filled the day they received it at my county treasurer. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> I like my heavy arrows i think it is worth trading speed for penitration


Yeah I added 125 grains FOC and my arrows are somewhere between 525 and 550 I think. Haven’t weighed them yet. But, I killed a pile of deer with much lighter arrows in the past. A couple seasons ago I had some bad experiences with penetration with my light setup and mechanical heads which is why I added weight and now use COC fixed blade(150 grains) . Nothing wrong with lighter setups, as long as shot placements is precise!


----------



## nicko

Grim Reapers are no longer on my list. I've had about 9 razortips sitting in a broadhead box for about 6-7 years. Not banging around, no rust. I couldn't even shave hairs with them. All of them unacceptably dull. 

No problem rolling with Slick Tricks again.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, check out Tooth of the Arrow heads. Flying great, very strong. So many good options today. I used 1 3/8” GR’s for
years with much success.


----------



## ZDC

How many doe tags did you all get


----------



## HNTRDAVE

ZDC said:


> How many doe tags did you all get


2G and 5C. One each.


----------



## KylePA

ZDC said:


> How many doe tags did you all get


1 3b tag and 5 5C tags. I picked up my last 3 at the Montco Courthouse on Tuesday. Walked in with no line.


----------



## ZDC

KylePA said:


> 1 3b tag and 5 5C tags. I picked up my last 3 at the Montco Courthouse on Tuesday. Walked in with no line.


That is a lot


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Grim Reapers are no longer on my list. I've had about 9 razortips sitting in a broadhead box for about 6-7 years. Not banging around, no rust. I couldn't even shave hairs with them. All of them unacceptably dull.
> 
> No problem rolling with Slick Tricks again.


Damn, that sucks. I was going to get GR for the crossbow.


----------



## ZDC

I only have 3 doe tags for 1A


----------



## jacobh

I got 1 5c will only use it as a last resort for meat. Nick try Sevr heads I absolutely love mine


----------



## perryhunter4

Nick - maybe you had a bad batch or they did scratch up somehow? All of the GR’s I’ve shot and handled over the years have been very sharp. A circle of friends still use them with much success.
I wouldn’t hesitate to put a GR on the end of my arrow.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, check out Tooth of the Arrow heads. Flying great, very strong. So many good options today. I used 1 3/8” GR’s for
> years with much success.


I shot two deer in the past with the Grim Reaper‘s and they more than got the job done and it was from the same batch of heads. But I cannot bring myself to hunt with these again with as dull as these are.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Damn, that sucks. I was going to get GR for the crossbow.


I’ve had these heads for a while so maybe newer versions have better sharpness on the blades.


----------



## nicko

As for tags, I have one for 3A and three for 5C.


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> How many doe tags did you all get


Two between my son and I for 4B.


----------



## nicko

Decided to pull the heads out again and check them one more time. Took multiple passes with a blade over a piece of scrap string serving to make it pop. Grabbed a spare utility blade from my workbench and popped the serving like it was nothing with one pass. I took all nine Grim Reaper heads, wrapped them up in a bag, and threw them in the trash.

I didn’t really have any real desire to use mechanical heads but I had these and I figured I’d give them a try if they were up to the task. I’ve got plenty of slick tricks and I know they are shaving sharp and will get the job done.


----------



## TauntoHawk

ZDC said:


> How many doe tags did you all get


In PA
1 x 3C
1 x 4D
3 x 5C
Also have 2 dmap coupons 

Buck and bear tag 


In NY I have 3 doe, 2 buck, and a bear tag 


In NH I have a buck and bear tag (will only be hunting for the bear) 

Most of those tags will go purposely unfilled, I don't plan to fill the 4D tag, I rarely take a doe in 3c anymore and while I have a property in 5c that wants multiple does shot I don't hunt the place often and rarely shoot more than 1 if that. The dmaps are for places I've never even been, I grab 1 or 2 a year incase I want to just do a random adventure hunt somewhere in the state I've never been. 

In NY I will likely fill at least 2 if not all 3 doe tags based on volume of deer I see and then will probably opt to not shoot any in PA. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

1 3C, 1 3B, 2 5C and 2 5D for me. Will try to get upstate for ML (Doe and Bear) and then for rifle and then i have spots in both 5C and 5D and want tags for which ever spot turns out to be the hot one this year.


----------



## Dstoltz

1 3c 1 5c. Just realized since i moved, french creek is an hour away instead of 30minutes. That and the warm weather putting a damper on the early opener. Might still find my way there though.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Grim Reapers are no longer on my list. I've had about 9 razortips sitting in a broadhead box for about 6-7 years. Not banging around, no rust. I couldn't even shave hairs with them. All of them unacceptably dull.
> 
> No problem rolling with Slick Tricks again.


I shot Thunderheads for an eternity then switch to Rocket Steelheads. But they stopped making them. I had a whole bunch of them in reserve but bought and tried the Sevr 1.5 max penetration heads last year. I shot two deer with them with amazing results.


----------



## Mr. October

Dstoltz said:


> 1 3c 1 5c. Just realized since i moved, french creek is an hour away instead of 30minutes. That and the warm weather putting a damper on the early opener. Might still find my way there though.


It's a long season. I don't need to be out there when it is better fishing weather.


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> Nick - maybe you had a bad batch or they did scratch up somehow? All of the GR’s I’ve shot and handled over the years have been very sharp. A circle of friends still use them with much success.
> I wouldn’t hesitate to put a GR on the end of my arrow.


I bought a pack a few yars ago,just to try.They weren't as sharp as I like but better than some.I shot three deer with that pack.They all penetrated completely but none of the heads were reusable without changing the blades.As expected,just like with any other deer I've shot with a mechanical,they all took off like they were hit with a cattle prod.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> I shot Thunderheads for an eternity then switch to Rocket Steelheads. But they stopped making them. I had a whole bunch of them in reserve but bought and tried the Sevr 1.5 max penetration heads last year. I shot two deer with them with amazing results.
> View attachment 7468337
> 
> 
> View attachment 7468338


Well, I’m sold! I just ordered the Hunter Pack…lol!


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Well, I’m sold! I just ordered the Hunter Pack…lol!


I do like them. Especially that you can screw in the little set screw and shoot them for practice without dulling or damaging the blade. Changing blades takes a little practice but once you do it a couple times it's pretty easy.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I bought a pack a few yars ago,just to try.They weren't as sharp as I like but better than some.I shot three deer with that pack.They all penetrated completely but none of the heads were reusable without changing the blades.As expected,just like with any other deer I've shot with a mechanical,they all took off like they were hit with a cattle prod.


In my sample size of 2 deer with the Sevr heads, one took off just like you described but only made it about 35 yards before dropping dead. Conveniently right in the middle of our ATV trail. The second had such a non-reaction that I thought I missed. He jumped, trotted about 20 yards and started looking around. I thought "What the hell!?" Then he turned, took a few more steps and dropped to the ground.


----------



## Mathias

Sevr 1.5 is a great BH.


----------



## dougell

We each got 1 2H and 1 3c plus a crap load of DMAPS.I was kinda bummed that one of my favorite landowners(conservation fund)didn't show up on the PGC DMAP section.They own 5 or 6 different parcels all within 10 minutes of my house and all with plenty of deer.Over the weekend we each got a letter asking us to email them for coupons.Apparently they were sending them out to the people who reported harvests last year.I sent the woman an emailing asking for two for each of us and she sent me an email saying that they were in the mail.


----------



## rugger2

ZDC said:


> How many doe tags did you all get


2B - 2
2D - 2


----------



## 12-Ringer

3A-2
2H-2
5C-1
5D-1

Plus 10 available DMAP coupons for 3A


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> In my sample size of 2 deer with the Sevr heads, one took off just like you described but only made it about 35 yards before dropping dead. Conveniently right in the middle of our ATV trail. The second had such a non-reaction that I thought I missed. He jumped, trotted about 20 yards and started looking around. I thought "What the hell!?" Then he turned, took a few more steps and dropped to the ground.


What draw weight do you shoot? I’m wondering if I could use these out of my compound shooting 248 FPS.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> What draw weight do you shoot? I’m wondering if I could use these out of my compound shooting 248 FPS.


Absolutely…buddy’s wife shoots them and her Vixen is in that same range and she out a couple down last year with. I issue. All close shots, inside 20


----------



## Mathias

3C~2
5C~2
5D~2
all set.


----------



## rogersb

My third 3D tag just showed up today. That's enough for me. 

I saw a nice buck dead today across from the Pocono raceway on 115 this am on my way into work. By the time I got off work it was gone.


----------



## yetihunter1

rogersb said:


> My third 3D tag just showed up today. That's enough for me.
> 
> I saw a nice buck dead today across from the Pocono raceway on 115 this am on my way into work. By the time I got off work it was gone.


Driving back from the finger lakes last week we saw a few nice bucks hit on the side of the road....i am assuming most were nice by body size because of the 5 we saw only one still had its head attached.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> What draw weight do you shoot? I’m wondering if I could use these out of my compound shooting 248 FPS.


60 lbs. My past experience with mechanical heads involved a lot of not pass throughs. I like a pass through. Both arrows passed through these deer at 30 yards and lodged firmly in the ground beyond. I'm certain the 1.5" will work fine with 248 fps and cut a plenty big hole.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> Driving back from the finger lakes last week we saw a few nice bucks hit on the side of the road....i am assuming most were nice by body size because of the 5 we saw only one still had its head attached.


Finger Lakes!? Hopefully you had a significant payload to bring back. 🍷


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> Finger Lakes!? Hopefully you had a significant payload to bring back. 🍷


I might of had a case or two....wifes birthday weekend and my “sorry I will be in the woods a lot” trip.


----------



## nicko

Final washing of some hunting duds and getting things together to put in the lumbar pack. Wind direction earlier was looking like I was going to have to haul the stand and sticks in but the forecast at least for now has changed so my fixed stand with the Bruce branch is what I will be zeroing in on tomorrow morning.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Final washing of some hunting duds and getting things together to put in the lumbar pack. Wind direction earlier was looking like I was going to have to haul the stand and sticks in but the forecast at least for now has changed so my fixed stand with the Bruce branch is what I will be zeroing in on tomorrow morning.


Good Luck. In for some pics.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Good luck to all you guys with opening day tomorrow!! Next Friday and sat nights we are supposed to have lows into 48 in Central PA area.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nap spitfires have performed flawlessly for me. I usually consider them one & done but I have re-used the same head (just cleaned it off) and put it through another deer with no problem.

4C - 1
4E - 2
...and 2 DMAP for 4E

Good luck to those heading out tomorrow. 2 more weeks to practice...and fish...before Oct 2nd.


----------



## rogersb

Good luck to those heading out tomorrow!


----------



## nicko

Could use a camo hardhat this morning with all the acorns that are dropping.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck to those that ventured out. I decided to stay in, just too warm for me. 

Yeti- Seneca lake is beautiful. We go there a few times a year, relatively easy drive from our upstate getaway.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Could use a camo hardhat this morning with all the acorns that are dropping.


Good luck Nicko!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jhplak325

Good luck to everyone going out today


----------



## nicko

Just had two doe







come in, hang up for a bit, and pass through about 30 to 40 yards out. The opening I had on one at 40 yards I didn’t like so I didn’t even pull back.


----------



## CBB

Was shooting Easton FMJs for a couple years. Great arrows but easily damaged. They were about 550gr smashed bone very well. Switched back to carbon Black Eagle Outlaws. Coming in at 414 with a 100gr field point. Magnus Black Hornets. Have no issue with that combo on deer or bear. Just stay off the shoulders of the bear


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buddy of ours got a small 7 point this morning at first light in Kennett. He’s stoked, rather newbie….think it’s only his third or fourth deer with a bow.


----------



## nicko

Been quiet and uneventful since the two passed through. Now I just have one single fly that will not leave me alone.

Zero sign underneath my Bruce branch. Going To try it in a different spot.


----------



## Mr. October

Deleted


----------



## j.d.m.

Good luck guys hunting 5c. I can’t get out til Monday. Let the season begin!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Doe and her two fawns passed through here at about 8:15. Not totally unexpected as I’ve gotten them on cam at this spot several times at about the same time. She got a pass. Done for the day.


----------



## nicko

Trophy size acorns.


----------



## Mathias

6pm it’s still going to be 80 degrees!
Was outside working for a few hours, no way I’d hunt these conditions.


----------



## nicko

The only thing I was carrying in the woods was my bow and wearing a lumbar pack… Short sleeve camo T-shirt and the only time it was comfortable was when I was sitting in the stand.

Walking around… Not very comfortable.


----------



## ZDC

I know this is an archery forum but have any of you tried these rounds for squirrel ever







I tried them today and it is like turning your 22 lr into a 22 mag

I got 2 squirrels this morning with them and we're really impressed by the damage ( didn't take a picture of the 2nd squirrel because the same thing happened to it.)


----------



## ZDC

Note: The squirrel isn't gutted, that is the exit hole


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Was outside working for a few hours, no way I’d hunt these conditions.


I was thinking the same thing a few hours ago. Outside knocking out a few projects, and thinking no way I'd want to be in the woods today. Another couple weeks up here till we have to worry about it anyway.


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> I know this is an archery forum but have any of you tried these rounds for squirrel ever
> View attachment 7468958
> I tried them today and it is like turning your 22 lr into a 22 mag
> 
> I got 2 squirrels this morning with them and we're really impressed by the damage ( didn't take a picture of the 2nd squirrel because the same thing happened to it.)
> View attachment 7468960
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7468962


 Certainly does a job on them. I like to make squirrel pie. Those things would tend to knock a lot of meat off. 😉


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Certainly does a job on them. I like to make squirrel pie. Those things would tend to knock a lot of meat off. 😉


The first squirrel I got had an entrance behind the front shoulder and exit out the back leg unfortunately damageing some meat 😔


But anyway dinner was good


----------



## Johnboy60

Aim for the head.


----------



## nicko

I remember buying Mepps spinners for fishing and seeing verbiage on the package that they would pay you something like a dollar to send in squirrel tails because they used the hair from the tails for spinners.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Make good fluke teasers too…


----------



## Johnboy60

Pyme said:


> I was thinking the same thing a few hours ago. Outside knocking out a few projects, and thinking no way I'd want to be in the woods today. Another couple weeks up here till we have to worry about it anyway.


Same here. Two weeks from today. I always get excited about the first day but the real action starts a month after that for me in November. The rut kicks in, I’m on vacation and it usually gets cool enough outside to hang deer.


----------



## jacobh

Me and Jake went out tonight despite heat. Opening day we have a tradition to always hunt together at our one spot. I’m 40 yds from him and never carry just go and watch. 615 we had 4 bucks come by him at about 15 yds. Perfect shot and 1 happy kid and dad


----------



## jhplak325

jacobh said:


> Me and Jake went out tonight despite heat. Opening day we have a tradition to always hunt together at our one spot. I’m 40 yds from him and never carry just go and watch. 615 we had 4 bucks come by him at about 15 yds. Perfect shot and 1 happy kid and dad


Congrats


----------



## Pyme

Johnboy60 said:


> ...but the real action starts a month after that for me in November. The rut kicks in, ...


Yep. I hunt a few days, seeing if I can catch anything fresh and stupid at the beginning.

Then I get pretty casual about things until the rut kicks in and I get back out there.

It's almost like two separate seasons for me.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Me and Jake went out tonight despite heat. Opening day we have a tradition to always hunt together at our one spot. I’m 40 yds from him and never carry just go and watch. 615 we had 4 bucks come by him at about 15 yds. Perfect shot and 1 happy kid and dad


That'll definitely work. 👍

Makes for a quick season, unless you've got a pocketful of doe tags!

Pgh or Philly special regs area?


----------



## Straw

Congrats to Jake on a beautiful buck


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> I remember buying Mepps spinners for fishing and seeing verbiage on the package that they would pay you something like a dollar to send in squirrel tails because they used the hair from the tails for spinners.


I like to tie flies and spinners with the tails. 

I will also sometimes use racoons tails


----------



## ZDC

Johnboy60 said:


> Aim for the head.


It would explode like shooting an apple


----------



## perryhunter4

jacobh said:


> Me and Jake went out tonight despite heat. Opening day we have a tradition to always hunt together at our one spot. I’m 40 yds from him and never carry just go and watch. 615 we had 4 bucks come by him at about 15 yds. Perfect shot and 1 happy kid and dad


That’s awesome and a nice buck too!! Congrats on an awesome night!!


----------



## Jerred44

Nice buck congrats


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys he’s super excited. Pyme Philly area


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Me and Jake went out tonight despite heat. Opening day we have a tradition to always hunt together at our one spot. I’m 40 yds from him and never carry just go and watch. 615 we had 4 bucks come by him at about 15 yds. Perfect shot and 1 happy kid and dad


Congrats Scott and Jake… Doesn’t get any better than that.


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> I was thinking the same thing a few hours ago. Outside knocking out a few projects, and thinking no way I'd want to be in the woods today. Another couple weeks up here till we have to worry about it anyway.


It's a long season. I don't need to be out hunting in good fishing weather.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Me and Jake went out tonight despite heat. Opening day we have a tradition to always hunt together at our one spot. I’m 40 yds from him and never carry just go and watch. 615 we had 4 bucks come by him at about 15 yds. Perfect shot and 1 happy kid and dad


That's a great buck for him!


----------



## Billy H

Scott, Congrats to you and your son. Great buck. Memorable day for sure


----------



## Mathias

Much nicer morning to be out……..


----------



## PaBone

I'm having a hard time switching to Whitetail mode after chasing elk in Montana. My two son's and I spent 10 days backpacked into the back country and we really got into the elk. We had multiple encounters and my one son took a nice 5X5 and my other son had some bad luck getting two shots but no elk. We saw some nice muley bucks, bear and big horn sheep, great adventure and we all have some elk meat in the freezer.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Much nicer morning to be out……..


Well why aren't you?.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. Oh that's right it's Sunday. ☹


----------



## 12-Ringer

No denying those two are brothers…..congrats on what sounds like a trip of a lifetime. I can’t get my two brothers to agree on anything, but would love a trip like that with them and my dad.


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Much nicer morning to be out……..


Well, yeah, except for the placement of the day on the calendar. 

I'm going to get a lot done around here though today, so that when our season opens, my honey-do list is somewhat manageable.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> The first squirrel I got had an entrance behind the front shoulder and exit out the back leg unfortunately damageing some meat 😔


Stop taking body shots.

Head shots only.

Or if you have to take body shots, broadside through the ribs only, no angling shots.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> I remember buying Mepps spinners for fishing and seeing verbiage on the package that they would pay you something like a dollar to send in squirrel tails because they used the hair from the tails for spinners.


I do a lot of fly tying.

I've been known to stop and grab a fresh roadkill squirrel, especially a nice fox squirrel, every now and then, skin it out, and replenish my supplies.


----------



## Billy H

Bone , looks like it was a trip worth taking. Congrats to your son on a successful hunt, and a great shot.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Stop taking body shots.
> 
> Head shots only.
> 
> Or if you have to take body shots, broadside through the ribs only, no angling shots.


I use to take head shots only but one time I hit one in the nose ( just skimmed it ) and It didn't die 

I sadly got pictures of it on my trail camera with a badly infected face for about a week than they stopped

I felt really bad and to avoid it from happening again I go only body shots ( unless I'm extremely confident in the shot )


----------



## scotchindian

jacobh said:


> Me and Jake went out tonight despite heat. Opening day we have a tradition to always hunt together at our one spot. I’m 40 yds from him and never carry just go and watch. 615 we had 4 bucks come by him at about 15 yds. Perfect shot and 1 happy kid and dad


Great buck, congrats to you both!!


----------



## Mathias

Scott, is that a Limerick Twp buck? If so, it seems it has turned around for you there. Congrats.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Matt. He is Limerick but my buddies uncles property not my moms. His property seems to have a few on it. My moms issue now is guy across the street let mennonites hunt and they shot the **** out of them. Thanks all hes 18 now and I still love watching him


----------



## Mr. October

I pulled my cards from my new GardePro cams yesterday. One of them looks great . . the other may need to go back to the manufacturer. Night pictures are okay but I noticed a slight discoloration on the day time pics. But maybe I'm too picky. See if you guys notice anything wrong? (Also . . I'm pretty excited about a couple of the night time pics.) It is noteworthy the time was off by 12 hours. Not the camera's fault.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The coloration is because the exchanger and or the CCD sensor is not detecting daylight. It could be because the camera itself is in a shadow, but that pink/reddish hue that you are seeing is a result of the IR filter being in place while the picture is being snapped. It is what allows the camera lens itself to see the infrared light at night. You may want to try to put the camera in a location where you are positive it will be in direct sunlight and then see what happens, before you think about sending them back. This happens with a lot of cameras at low-light conditions.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> The coloration is because the exchanger and or the CCD sensor is not detecting daylight. It could be because the camera itself is in a shadow, but that pink/reddish hue that you are seeing is a result of the IR filter being in place while the picture is being snapped. It is what allows the camera lens itself to see the infrared light at night. You may want to try to put the camera in a location where you are positive it will be in direct sunlight and then see what happens, before you think about sending them back. This happens with a lot of cameras at low-light conditions.


I figured you'd know. I'll bring it home and play with it at home next time I'm there but the location is pretty well-lit. There is almost no leaf cover there. This is where all the trees died due to brackish water flooding a couple years ago. The other new GardePro camera is in a much more shaded spot and seem to work really well. This pic made me laugh. (I forgot to set the correct date/time.)


----------



## ZDC

You you guys trail cameras also always end up way off after a few weeks 

Mine are like 2 days off for some reason


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> See if you guys notice anything wrong?


Looking at your hunting spots through rose colored glasses? 🌹


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> You you guys trail cameras also always end up way off after a few weeks
> 
> Mine are like 2 days off for some reason


In this case, I just didn't set the time/date on either of them correctly. One I forgot altogether the other was off by 12 hours.


----------



## dougell

Great deer Scott.Embrace all the time with your son now.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> The coloration is because the exchanger and or the CCD sensor is not detecting daylight. It could be because the camera itself is in a shadow, but that pink/reddish hue that you are seeing is a result of the IR filter being in place while the picture is being snapped. It is what allows the camera lens itself to see the infrared light at night. You may want to try to put the camera in a location where you are positive it will be in direct sunlight and then see what happens, before you think about sending them back. This happens with a lot of cameras at low-light conditions.


I forgot to mention that I'm hoping I forgot to remove one or more of the little plastic protective covers from the lenses. I would imagine that would confuse the CCD sensor but probably not really affect night pics. I think I did though but we'll see. It will be a while before I get down there again.


----------



## yetihunter1

i made it out saturday morning, and saw nothing from stand....no deer, no squirrels....nothing. I did bump one on the ridge walking in. That seemed to be on par for the rest of my day because wife texted my youngest was running a high fever and was taking him to the docs. Got down at 9:15 and grabbed cams that had been out for a month and a half. First one had a tree fall on it and got no pics, second one had 12 pics total of a doe smelling it and a spike in velvet. Get home to find out Mason, my youngest, has hand foot and mouth. As you can guess, didn't make it out in the evening and was up from 9:30pm to 4 am with a screaming 1 yr old. To say it was an auspicious start to the season is an understatement. Little guy is doing much better this am though, but still home and drooling like a mad man.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> i made it out saturday morning, and saw nothing from stand....no deer, no squirrels....nothing. I did bump one on the ridge walking in. That seemed to be on par for the rest of my day because wife texted my youngest was running a high fever and was taking him to the docs. Got down at 9:15 and grabbed cams that had been out for a month and a half. First one had a tree fall on it and got no pics, second one had 12 pics total of a doe smelling it and a spike in velvet. Get home to find out Mason, my youngest, has hand foot and mouth. As you can guess, didn't make it out in the evening and was up from 9:30pm to 4 am with a screaming 1 yr old. To say it was an auspicious start to the season is an understatement. Little guy is doing much better this am though, but still home and drooling like a mad man.


Well . . it's got to get better from there. Right?


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> Well . . it's got to get better from there. Right?


 haha yes, and it was great to be out in a tree. Nothing beats that first sit (even if i don't see anything)


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> Great deer Scott.Embrace all the time with your son now.


Thanks Doug yea we made a deal every opening day to sit together no matter what. Many do t take advantage of times like that but ai for one enjoy watching more then killing myself!!! Good luck I know u and your boy will slay em


----------



## dougell

I'd rather be a spectator myself.Jordan thinks he'll be able to shoot his bow by the end of the week.We'll see.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to Jordan hunting. Just don’t let him be bullheaded and set himself back. He will get his share no doubt!! I took off today to deer hunt originally and ended up buying chukar and taking the dog out. I’d rather watch then deer hunt anymore


----------



## dougell

I have just as much fun watching my dog do what she does and I don't have to carry a gun for that either.You must be getting soft Scott.I know I am.


----------



## jacobh

Oh I am for sure. I take Jake and my dad pheasant and chukar and just watch the dog. Deer I watch Jake. Help drag and butcher. Other then that no desire anymore. Love deer meat though that’s the whole issue lol


----------



## vonfoust

That's a nice deer your son got Scott! Congrats!


----------



## nicko

Just ordered an aftermarket mesh replacement seat for a LW stand through an AT member. I've never found the stock LW seat to be terrible but having stands with the mesh seats, there is no comparison when it comes to comfort. I'll share my thoughts after it arrives.


----------



## nicko

Regarding dogs......I loved watching out first golden work. Seeing her get birdy, snorting, nose pinned to the ground, and running to catch up as she was a straight up flusher was a blast. Watching her work was better than shooting birds. Roasted pheasant was just a bonius.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I went to New Hampshire for the weekend with my dad. Had a great time in the White Mountains, I took a sow Saturday morning and saw a few other bears, he didn't get a crack at one but it was great weather to start the season. I spent the rest of the weekend with my buddy up there setting baits for his kids, scouting for deer season, and looking for moose. 

Saw turkeys everywhere so I know I'll have to go back next. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Regarding dogs......I loved watching out first golden work. Seeing her get birdy, snorting, nose pinned to the ground, and running to catch up as she was a straight up flusher was a blast. Watching her work was better than shooting birds. Roasted pheasant was just a bonius.


As I get older the more I appreciate the simple things like watching kids and dogs hunt.I like most kids and I like just about all dogs.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> As I get older the more I appreciate the simple things like watching kids and dogs hunt.I like most kids and I like just about all dogs.


I like dogs better than many people.


----------



## dougell

It's a rare dog that I don't like.My crazy neighbors just got an insanely aggressive German shepherd as a service dog for their special needs grand daughter.They have no idea how to control it and it's been over 3 times in attack mode.Luckily I was outside all three times.I'm really afraid that it isn't going to end well.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> It's a rare dog that I don't like.My crazy neighbors just got an insanely aggressive German shepherd as a service dog for their special needs grand daughter.They have no idea how to control it and it's been over 3 times in attack mode.Luckily I was outside all three times.I'm really afraid that it isn't going to end well.


Sounds like that dog needs an entirely different environment otherwise a recipe for disaster.


----------



## 138104

Archery can’t start soon enough…


----------



## davydtune

I'm ready to go! I will be shooting my Sears Hawk (52" Bear Black Panther labeled for Sears) with xx75 2018 Legacys and a Grizzly Instinct 3-blade head  Was really hoping to have a new self bow built to go along with the primate arrows and stone points I have built but just didn't happen. I do have 3 bows going right now but just too close to season at this point


----------



## davydtune

Built some new knapping tools as well 😁 1", 1-1/4", and 1'-1/2" boppers. Top two are osage orange and bottom is black locust, all with lead filled copper caps. A couple antler pressure flakers and a black locust club for indirect percussion. I also build an Ishi stick but it's not in the pic.


----------



## Scotty C

Successful First afternoon.
This was one of my target bucks. Can't believe I actually went hunting in that heat the other night let alone killed a good buck.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats great buck!!! Heat and almost full moon to boot


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome Scotty - congrats!!!


----------



## nicko

Congrats Scotty!! That's a good looking deer.


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Scotty. You're done before I started


----------



## Billy H

davydtune said:


> I'm ready to go! I will be shooting my Sears Hawk (52" Bear Black Panther labeled for Sears) with xx75 2018 Legacys and a Grizzly Instinct 3-blade head  Was really hoping to have a new self bow built to go along with the primate arrows and stone points I have built but just didn't happen. I do have 3 bows going right now but just too close to season at this point
> View attachment 7470462
> View attachment 7470463
> View attachment 7470464
> View attachment 7470465


That’s badass Davey. Wish you luck with that set up this year


----------



## Billy H

Scotty C said:


> Successful First afternoon.
> This was one of my target bucks. Can't believe I actually went hunting in that heat the other night let alone killed a good buck.
> View attachment 7470493
> View attachment 7470494


Congrats on early success👍


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats Scotty! Nice buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

PA hunter arrested in CO for killing a bowhunter. The dude took a whack at something white in the pines with his muzzle loader. 🤦‍♂️ I'll never understand how anyone EVER improperly identifies their target and mistakes a person for game but even more so . . . he travelled to Colorado to hunt elk. I'm sure he must have put some work and money into making this happen. He had one shot. And he took a poke at some "white in the pines". Really!? When did killing a big game animal become soooo important that you don't take time to properly identify your target!? And if it really is that important, why would you not make sure you have a good clear shot at the vitals of the animal? If he were doing that, he'd have known he wasn't shooting at an elk!


----------



## dougell

davydtune said:


> I'm ready to go! I will be shooting my Sears Hawk (52" Bear Black Panther labeled for Sears) with xx75 2018 Legacys and a Grizzly Instinct 3-blade head  Was really hoping to have a new self bow built to go along with the primate arrows and stone points I have built but just didn't happen. I do have 3 bows going right now but just too close to season at this point
> View attachment 7470462
> View attachment 7470463
> View attachment 7470464
> View attachment 7470465


Enjoy the journey Dave.That's cool stuff.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> PA hunter arrested in CO for killing a bowhunter. The dude took a whack at something white in the pines with his muzzle loader. 🤦‍♂️ I'll never understand how anyone EVER improperly identifies their target and mistakes a person for game but even more so . . . he travelled to Colorado to hunt elk. I'm sure he must have put some work and money into making this happen. He had one shot. And he took a poke at some "white in the pines". Really!? When did killing a big game animal become soooo important that you don't take time to properly identify your target!? And if it really is that important, why would you not make sure you have a good clear shot at the vitals of the animal? If you were doing that, you'd have known you weren't shooting at an elk!


Sad on so many levels....


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> PA hunter arrested in CO for killing a bowhunter. The dude took a whack at something white in the pines with his muzzle loader.  I'll never understand how anyone EVER improperly identifies their target and mistakes a person for game but even more so . . . he travelled to Colorado to hunt elk. I'm sure he must have put some work and money into making this happen. He had one shot. And he took a poke at some "white in the pines". Really!? When did killing a big game animal become soooo important that you don't take time to properly identify your target!? And if it really is that important, why would you not make sure you have a good clear shot at the vitals of the animal? If you were doing that, you'd have known you weren't shooting at an elk!


It should be first degree murder. Feel terrible for the bowhunter’s family!


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> I like dogs better than many people.


I'm comfortable with saying _MOST_ people.


----------



## Pyme

*WAY* cool ! 👍



davydtune said:


> I'm ready to go! I will be shooting my Sears Hawk (52" Bear Black Panther labeled for Sears) with xx75 2018 Legacys and a Grizzly Instinct 3-blade head  Was really hoping to have a new self bow built to go along with the primate arrows and stone points I have built but just didn't happen. I do have 3 bows going right now but just too close to season at this point
> View attachment 7470462
> View attachment 7470463
> View attachment 7470464
> View attachment 7470465


----------



## Mathias

Well done Scotty, nice buck.


----------



## Mathias

48 degrees Saturday morning 😎


----------



## AjPUNISHER

With bass going out soon and the river likely to come way back up even sooner...I hit the river this morning for possibly my last Oorah this year. 
20 bass caught during my first hour! My next nearly 3hrs weren't so fast and furious but I ended up with 41 Smallmouth (7 between 16 & 19"s), 2 Sunfish, a chub, a 30" channel cat and a 23" walleye. 

Lost a lure to the bottom, 2 other large fish I never even got a look at and at least 3 other smallies easily going 15"s and better...one of those also escaped with a lure. Must have had a weak spot in my line...but at any rate it jumped and then was gone. Further insult was done when it jumped again right after trying to shake the lure free! 

I saw a 🦅 but no 🦌 today. Caught a lot more then I thought I was going to...and my friend got a few more fresh fish to eat this year.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> With bass going out soon and the river likely to come way back up even sooner...I hit the river this morning for possibly my last Oorah this year.
> 20 bass caught during my first hour! My next nearly 3hrs weren't so fast and furious but I ended up with 41 Smallmouth (7 between 16 & 19"s), 2 Sunfish, a chub, a 30" channel cat and a 23" walleye.
> 
> Lost a lure to the bottom, 2 other large fish I never even got a look at and at least 3 other smallies easily going 15"s and better...one of those also escaped with a lure. Must have had a weak spot in my line...but at any rate it jumped and then was gone. Further insult was done when it jumped again right after trying to shake the lure free!
> 
> I saw a 🦅 but no 🦌 today. Caught a lot more then I thought I was going to...and my friend got a few more fresh fish to eat this year.


What lures are you using AJ? Also, which knot are you using to tie in your lures? I had used a knot of my own concoction for a while before I experienced too many breaks of the line at the knot so I switched to the Trilene knot and it's the knot I have used ever since/


----------



## ZDC

We are entering single digits 9 more days


----------



## 12-Ringer

….and I wonder what’s wrong with my dogs









No wonder they’re nuts







youtube.com


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> What lures are you using AJ? Also, which knot are you using to tie in your lures? I had used a knot of my own concoction for a while before I experienced too many breaks of the line at the knot so I switched to the Trilene knot and it's the knot I have used ever since/


Some of my go-tos weren't producing much but they were very happy to eat a rapala ultralight chrome/black and were absolutely murdering a rapala x-rap countdown in olive green. Seemed like smaller offerings in natural colors was producing much better then anything else I tried.

Funny you mention knots. I had a buddy that fished with me frequently for several years, he'd brake fish off all the time and I always wondered why...till he showed me the knot he was tying. He was just tying an overhand knot!
I believe I've always used a fisherman's knot or an improved clinch knot. Don't think my knot was the problem but part of the reason is probably because I'm only using 6lb mono. Good practice to cut some line off and re-tie the business end every so often...especially after catching several fish with some hard fights where the bottom could have done some damage...but I didn't . 
If you would have told me years ago that I would eventually be using 6lb mono for river fishinng I'd probably have said your $#*[email protected]# nuts.


----------



## nicko

6 lb was the heaviest i would go with the lean toward 4lb and setting drag appropriately. 

I also used to tie nothing more than overhand knots and that was when I got breakoffs …..right at the knot.


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> Some of my go-tos weren't producing much but they were very happy to eat a rapala ultralight chrome/black and were absolutely murdering a rapala x-rap countdown in olive green. Seemed like smaller offerings in natural colors was producing much better then anything else I tried.
> 
> Funny you mention knots. I had a buddy that fished with me frequently for several years, he'd brake fish off all the time and I always wondered why...till he showed me the knot he was tying. He was just tying an overhand knot!
> I believe I've always used a fisherman's knot or an improved clinch knot. Don't think my knot was the problem but part of the reason is probably because I'm only using 6lb mono. Good practice to cut some line off and re-tie the business end every so often...especially after catching several fish with some hard fights where the bottom could have done some damage...but I didn't .
> If you would have told me years ago that I would eventually be using 6lb mono for river fishinng I'd probably have said your $#*[email protected]# nuts.


You’re always slaying the bass AJ! A Rapala Countdown in your exact same color is one of my most deadlier lures for not only bass, but trout too. It’s a killer lure!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> 6 lb was the heaviest i would go with the lean toward 4lb and setting drag appropriately.
> 
> I also used to tie nothing more than overhand knots and that was when I got breakoffs …..right at the knot.


Don't think I'd ever use 4lb in the river, I'm imagining myself trying to cast a 1/4oz rooster tail and then watching it sail through the air with no line attached to it!
I'm not sure I would have won that fight with the channel cat today on 4lb line...it was going "almost" anywhere it wanted to as it was on 6lb with me having little say in the matter. 
Speaking of feeling a bit undergunned, I once brought in a 32lb carp on 8lb line. I wasn't really fishing for them but had a large live crawdad on as bait. I don't recall exactly how long it took anymore to land that thing but it took a bit...and for a good portion of the fight I had no line left and was down to the arbor knot. Praying for it not to break while walking up and down the shoreline and trying to keep up with it was fun and all...but I have my limits .



perryhunter4 said:


> You’re always slaying the bass AJ! A Rapala Countdown in your exact same color is one of my most deadlier lures for not only bass, but trout too. It’s a killer lure!!


This year was the first time I tried one of those x-rap countdown's. A lot to like with them...they are definitely killer lures!
Ever try dynamic lures hd trout? Nice action on them and will catch just about everything in fresh water.


----------



## davydtune

Scotty C said:


> Successful First afternoon.
> This was one of my target bucks. Can't believe I actually went hunting in that heat the other night let alone killed a good buck.
> View attachment 7470493
> View attachment 7470494


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## KylePA

Snuck out last night for my first sit of the year. Setup by 5:10 and at 5:45 or so two big does, two littles and a small Y buck came past. Nothing better than 13 yard shots and plenty of daylight to track, skin, quarter.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Laying them down already, congrats Kyle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle! First hunt no less.


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Kyle. I have no idea how you guys get ready for these earlier seasons.


----------



## Dstoltz

davydtune said:


> I'm ready to go! I will be shooting my Sears Hawk (52" Bear Black Panther labeled for Sears) with xx75 2018 Legacys and a Grizzly Instinct 3-blade head  Was really hoping to have a new self bow built to go along with the primate arrows and stone points I have built but just didn't happen. I do have 3 bows going right now but just too close to season at this point
> View attachment 7470462
> View attachment 7470463
> View attachment 7470464
> View attachment 7470465


Love it! This has always tempted me but I think i'm going to wait until i can get a few more under my belt with carbon arrows or modern broadheads out of my longbow. Sure is pretty dang cool though


----------



## ZDC

Looks yummy


----------



## Mathias

Sat for a bit this morning due to cooler temp. No deer, but I saw, heard and inhaled tranquillity. Helluva way to start a day.


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> .... but I saw, heard and inhaled tranquillity.


And _that_ is a win. 👍


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Sat for a bit this morning due to cooler temp. No deer, but I saw, heard and inhaled tranquillity. Helluva way to start a day.
> View attachment 7472262


Have to warn you, once we both tag out on humongous bucks early and we meet for grouse, there's no "tranquility" with my dogs. Especially the little one.


----------



## Gene94

For a crossbow, this little Wicked Ridge M-370 is a lot of twang for the buck..lol. My wife and boys are going to be using it the most and I might too depending on the situation. Biggest problem right now is that my target is too shot out to stop bolts fast enough...
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I don't have any desire to hunt with an x-bow (nothing against them or those who hunt with them) but they look like they are fun to shoot. Those bolts must really zip.


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Sat for a bit this morning due to cooler temp. No deer, but I saw, heard and inhaled tranquillity. Helluva way to start a day.
> View attachment 7472262


Looks amazing! My Reveals were showing 38° this morning. Dying to be out there....

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> I don't have any desire to hunt with an x-bow (nothing against them or those who hunt with them) but they look like they are fun to shoot. Those bolts must really zip.


I want to add x-bow to my list of weapons used to kill a deer. Recurve, compound, inline muzzleloader and rifle boxes are all checked. Longbow, flintlock, crossbow and shotgun yet to be accomplished. My main scenario for using the crossbow personally is going to be rifle season at a spot on my property that is just under the legal rifle safety zone of my neighbors house. So no rifle there....

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> Have to warn you, once we both tag out on humongous bucks early and we meet for grouse, there's no "tranquility" with my dogs. Especially the little one.


Fingers crossed that’s how it plays out….
Someone knows we’re talking birds.


----------



## CBB

Been doing some scouting for acorns and not finding much. Seems like the whites that were dropping early September dried up. Haven't found any reds yet


----------



## Straw

I have found very few acorns this year in the areas I hunt in 2f


----------



## nicko

Settled in for 2nd shift. I had to go and pick a tree with a steady parade of ants right next to me.


----------



## nicko

Just had a mature one at 30 yards…..looked like he was carrying a Summit climber.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Just had a mature one at 30 yards…..looked like he was carrying a Summit climber.


Did he have a saggy belly line? Lol

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Just had a mature one at 30 yards…..looked like he was carrying a Summit climber.


How was the rest of your hunt Nicko? A bust?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

The scum are out in early season. Son text me this morning that someone been using a stand on a property we hunt. Put a camo wrap around it.. I highly suspect it's the same guy that threw corn under a stand in the same area last year, warden was called that time so they have the history. They are entering from a property they rent where they park heavy equipment. Ill be contacting the owner of that. I'm retiring in 9 days and will have unlimited amounts of time to nab this clown in the act. It sucks for my son, he works full time and has two boys playing football. Stand time is limited and to have to deal with this BS. 
Rant over.


----------



## nicko

Gene94 said:


> How was the rest of your hunt Nicko? A bust?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Zippo….but a nice afternoon.


----------



## Mathias

Ahhh Billy, the joys of living in overpopulated sePa 😠 Hope you catch em and more importantly, retirement 🥳

We hosted a happy hour for friends last evening, so I knew this morning was out.
I did find this gem out front 🤣, you know what they say about payback…..😎


----------



## ianb1116

Sat out the yesterday and today in the Kennett Square area.

Yesterday I had two groups come through before 8am. First group was two spikes, two doe that never gave me a chance, and a rather large 5pt. He was legal but I’d figured, “Day one (for me), let him grow”. Second group was about 5 doe, 6 babes, and two spikes. They piled up on each other just as they crossed the wind line that stopped them in their tracks. No clean shot and they didn’t hang around to figure out what stunk so badly!

Today I had a spike under my stand grazing for about 15 minutes. Must’ve figured out the stink issue…been quiet since!


----------



## nicko

That sucks Billy. Remember you talking about the problems you had with that clown in the past. Hope you can put an end to it and congratulations on pending retirement.

no hunt for me this morning… My parents have needed some help getting some boards replaced on their deck so I decided today was a good morning to do it. Hoping to see some successful hero posts throughout the day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> The scum are out in early season. Son text me this morning that someone been using a stand on a property we hunt. Put a camo wrap around it.. I highly suspect it's the same guy that threw corn under a stand in the same area last year, warden was called that time so they have the history. They are entering from a property they rent where they park heavy equipment. Ill be contacting the owner of that. I'm retiring in 9 days and will have unlimited amounts of time to nab this clown in the act. It sucks for my son, he works full time and has two boys playing football. Stand time is limited and to have to deal with this BS.
> Rant over.


I remember you accounting similar issue last season. Really sucks!

Congrats on the retirement, I’m sure you deserve it. Good luck with the trespassers.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> I remember you accounting similar issue last season. Really sucks!
> 
> Congrats on the retirement, I’m sure you deserve it. Good luck with the trespassers.


Yes same guys.


----------



## jacobh

Billy sorry to hear it. Yea I haven’t even gone out since opening day. Too many Jack wagons. I hope u catch this idiot. Anyone else having all bucks disappear? I had another 8 and 9 point everyday and gone. Even Md seems like all the bucks disappeared like a early lull


----------



## nicko

Who needs to hunt when you can do this.


----------



## j.d.m.

jacobh said:


> Billy sorry to hear it. Yea I haven’t even gone out since opening day. Too many Jack wagons. I hope u catch this idiot. Anyone else having all bucks disappear? I had another 8 and 9 point everyday and gone. Even Md seems like all the bucks disappeared like a early lull


When dove, squirrel, and whatever else is open for weeks before archers get in the woods, buck start to change mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

My afternoon stand


----------



## jpinkerton

12-Ringer said:


> My afternoon stand


Is that down Indian River way? If so, beautiful almost October day. I'm just north of there in Harrington. Glad to see the beach traffic finally gone.


----------



## jacobh

We had a place there near masseys landing years ago. Wow has it changed on long neck road!!! I miss fishing there with my stepdad


----------



## jpinkerton

jacobh said:


> We had a place there near masseys landing years ago. Wow has it changed on long neck road!!! I miss fishing there with my stepdad


Yes it definitely has. I have spent roughly 15 years in Delaware during three separate Air Force assignments. It's been interesting watching it evolve over the years. Folks from NJ, NY and PA have been coming down in the droves. Can't beat the cost of living.


----------



## jacobh

I’m in SE Pa and hunt Md so we travel your way a lot. Fishing use to be great there then slacked a lot over the years. My dad has a place near the Grotto (best pizza in the world!!!) on route 1. He fishes all over there and catches his fair amount. Yea it’s sad to see how places get so built up


----------



## 12-Ringer

jpinkerton said:


> Is that down Indian River way? If so, beautiful almost October day. I'm just north of there in Harrington. Glad to see the beach traffic finally gone.


Yep, more crowded today than Labor Day…can’t figure it out…bunch of morons with their new rolling motors, spot locking in the middle of drifts…not sure where boating etiquette has gone…idiots don’t even know how to follow channel markers….saw at least 5 boats stuck o the bars….

We got a couple flounder, but it wasn’t easy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We fished Masseys early, before the tide really started rolling, it rips through there now. Spent most of the day in and around the coast guard station and south side marina.

Small stripers were in 18-25” so folks were locked on the wall, but without spot or eels, they were just wasting time.

Saw an old timer (likely 80s, with his son, likely late 40s) catch a real nice flounder, in the 25” range…those who get it gave him a small ovation. He was stoked, saw them later in the day, son told me his Dad had cancer and this was likely going to be his last trip. I felt honored to have witnessed it.

Been down here 43 years…White House, Oak Orchard, and Pot Nets….CHANGE is an understatement…

Small world, isn’t it?


----------



## jpinkerton

12-Ringer said:


> We fished Masseys early, before the tide really started rolling, it rips through there now. Spent most of the day in and around the coast guard station and south side marina.
> 
> Small stripers were in 18-25” so folks were locked on the wall, but without spot or eels, they were just wasting time.
> 
> Saw an old timer (likely 80s, with his son, likely late 40s) catch a real nice flounder, in the 25” range…those who get it gave him a small ovation. He was stoked, saw them later in the day, son told me his Dad had cancer and this was likely going to be his last trip. I felt honored to have witnessed it.
> 
> Been down here 43 years…White House, Oak Orchard, and Pot Nets….CHANGE is an understatement…
> 
> Small world, isn’t it?


Good deal! I've had some good days casting plugs from the jettys for stripers, but rarely find the time anymore. The last time I was stationed here I owned a Sailfish 2660 and got bit by the offshore bug, so I spent most of my time in the canyons chasing yellowfin and mahi.

I love how the forums find a way to link people together. Stay safe out there on the water and good luck in the woods. I'll be hunting Moshannon State Forest 8-16 October with my buddys for our annual trip. Looking forward to getting away!


----------



## 12-Ringer

We’re cruising with the mini-can of the waterways …. 24’ toon with 115 4-stroke Yamaha (haha). Perfect boat for what we’ve needed up to this point with the kids, etc…not sure what will be in our future.

Done plenty of off-shore, best trip was out of Oregon Inlet in a storm, yellowfin, bluefin and wahoo. Another memorable trip was in Bocca, we timed it for the tarpon run but weather didn’t cooperate so we chased snook the entire weekend….it’s a weird sensation when your arms are so tired from catching fish that you can barely lifts them….(haha)


----------



## BowhunterT100

Here's one I got this week


----------



## 138104

My Tactacam wasn’t sending me pictures, but fortunately was still transmitting them. Put a new card and batteries in and found a couple








nice bucks while checking out photos. Only 1 week to go!


----------



## Mathias

No videos from LTG in awhile, was he banned?


----------



## Mathias

T100, nice doe!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> No videos from LTG in awhile, was he banned?


Doesn't appear so but looks like he hasn't posted in a couple months.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seems like Saturday morning was a good morning in PA....I know of 4 guys who got a buck and one that was hit, with a search and recovery in progress at this moment.

Kennett - 8pnt
Coatesville - 10pnt and 9pnt(trail job for the 9 happening now)
Jennersville - 9pnt
Wherever King (Randy) hunts as he got a nice 8pnt too...

Also spoke to the local Game Warden on Friday, a nice buck came off of Woodys, near the Frontier boundary somewhere, he said he would conservatively score it in the mid-140's...he said it was shot Thursday evening as the rain stopped. I know there were a few guys here aware of a good on in that area...not sure if this was it or not as I didn't see it myself. 

My cameras are blowing up....(hahaha)


----------



## TauntoHawk

My father got on the board yesterday with a nice doe, I won't be out until Oct 2nd. 

Bucks that had vanished are slowly starting to show again, and the does are piling into fields right now

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray Ray

My son shot his first archery buck yesterday. We were in the stand for 45 minutes when a little 6 pointer came in. He shot it at 22 yards with a 25 yard recovery.


----------



## nicko

Ray Ray said:


> My son shot his first archery buck yesterday. We were in the stand for 45 minutes when a little 6 pointer came in. He shot it at 22 yards with a 25 yard recovery.


Congrats to you and your son Ray Ray. Sure that’s a hunt that you’ll replay over and over again.


----------



## ZDC

October 2nd is marked on my calendar will a million red circles


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Seems like Saturday morning was a good morning in PA....I know of 4 guys who got a buck and one that was hit, with a search and recovery in progress at this moment.
> 
> Kennett - 8pnt
> Coatesville - 10pnt and 9pnt(trail job for the 9 happening now)
> Jennersville - 9pnt
> Wherever King (Randy) hunts as he got a nice 8pnt too...
> 
> Also spoke to the local Game Warden on Friday, a nice buck came off of Woodys, near the Frontier boundary somewhere, he said he would conservatively score it in the mid-140's...he said it was shot Thursday evening as the rain stopped. I know there were a few guys here aware of a good on in that area...not sure if this was it or not as I didn't see it myself.
> 
> My cameras are blowing up....(hahaha)


Quite the monster there! 😀


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> Quite the monster there! 😀


He has it conservatively at 136 3/8’s 🤣


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> He has it conservatively at 136 3/8’s


Something special about those PA 11s


----------



## Sight Window

How longing are the fawns born in summer or late summer still nursing?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ve seen nursing fawns in December…in my experience many nurse well into November


----------



## CBB

Acorn update. 
Found a patch of whites dropping like crazy. Setup a stand. Glassed the trees, plenty more hanging also.


----------



## Mr. October

Sight Window said:


> How longing are the fawns born in summer or late summer still nursing?


I've seen many small, spotted fawns clearly still nursing in September and October. I tend not to shoot early season does and will do my best not to shoot a doe with a small fawn. Everyone worries about bucks growing to maturing as if giant antlers has something to do with healthier deer, but the healthy start a fawn gets from it's mothers milk is irreplaceable. Still, by mid-October there are small, orphaned deer all over the woods.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7473783
> View attachment 7473784
> View attachment 7473785


That's a pretty buck and a pretty yote.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice….curious Matt…do you take a yote if you get the chance?


----------



## Mathias

I would definitely take a yote. I’ve seen them several times on stand very early in am, never in range. Once a totally black one that I would have loved to take. Unlike some, I don’t hate them however, actually think they’re pretty cool.
Hadnt seen any in a couple months, this cam check revealed multiple pics.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I grazed an all black on in KS a few years back...would have been cool to get that one. I too don't hate them...at least not yet, they are getting thicker and thicker up state, so who knows.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> I would definitely take a yote. I’ve seen them several times on stand very early in am, never in range. Once a totally black one that I would have loved to take. Unlike some, I don’t hate them however, actually think they’re pretty cool.
> Hadnt seen any in a couple months, this cam check revealed multiple pics.


Agree. I don't hate them either but I'd love to get a prime winter animal for a full body mount.


----------



## andymick32

Back to this thread for another season...I have 83 pages of catching up to do. Good luck to everyone going out Saturday! Hope to get out in the evening.


----------



## Mr. October

Anyone use the Q-Safe product? In theory it seems like a good idea since otherwise the safety line always falls into the climbing apparatus . . especially when descending.

Q-Safe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seen a few guys here mentioning them...I see it as one more thing to mess with...I use my standard line and just "snap" it each time before I go up...it tends to hold in place. Any downward force and it grabs immediately so I am not worried about a fall, but it can be a but inconvenient while climbing, especially on a beechnut or other smooth barked tree.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Predators are always cool to see, and fun to watch in the woods, I don't want more coyote pics than deer though either. They take more blame than they probably earn when it comes to deer and turkey. They seem to take way more blame than bobcats, bears, raccoons, foxes, hawks and eagles. 

I get bobcat pics but never think about trying to kill any, I've shot 1 coyote.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

My aftermarket mesh replacement seat for Lonewolf hang-on stand arrived today. I ordered the large size vs the small even though no one would ever accuse me of having a big ass (calling me a big ass however is another story). In any event, difference in weight between the standard Lonewolf butt cheek-numbing seat and the new mesh replacement is one full additional pound. But the additional weight is entirely worth it because the comfort level between these two seats is not even close. Swapped out easily with two 7/16” wrenches and took the one downside to what is a really good stand and turned it into a great stand. Overall weight of the stand with third hand bow holder, foot rest bars, LWCG backpack and waist strap, and new seat is 15.75 pounds.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Seen a few guys here mentioning them...I see it as one more thing to mess with...I use my standard line and just "snap" it each time before I go up...it tends to hold in place. Any downward force and it grabs immediately so I am not worried about a fall, but it can be a but inconvenient while climbing, especially on a beechnut or other smooth barked tree.


Agree. Any with rough bark works fine. But smooth bark the rope is a royal nuisance.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> My aftermarket mesh replacement seat for Lonewolf hang-on stand arrived today. I ordered the large size vs the small even though no one would ever accuse me of having a big ass (calling me a big ass however is another story). In any event, difference in weight between the standard Lonewolf butt cheek-numbing seat and the new mesh replacement is one full additional pound. But the additional weight is entirely worth it because the comfort level between these two seats is not even close. Swapped out easily with two 7/16” wrenches and took the one downside to what is a really good stand and turned it into a great stand. Overall weight of the stand with third hand bow holder, foot rest bars, LWCG backpack and waist strap, and new seat is 15.75 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 7473935
> View attachment 7473936
> View attachment 7473937
> View attachment 7473938
> View attachment 7473939


Looks good Nick, those style seats are super comfortable on my Millenniums


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Agree. Any with rough bark works fine. But smooth bark the rope is a royal nuisance.


If I am not mistaken there are reports that the Q-safe slips on those smooth bark trees as well (like beech)


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good Nick, those style seats are super comfortable on my Millenniums


Agreed… I have the same seats on two fixed stands up in potter and coupled with foot rests on the platforms, it takes a lot of fatigue out of long sits. I only haul this Lonewolf stand and sticks when I know exactly where I want to hang it. I don’t know how some guys just walk around with these things all the time with no set plan in mind.


----------



## Mathias

This guy owes me some batteries, what a ham, loves the camera.


----------



## CBB

Where did you get the seat for the lone wolf?


----------



## jpinkerton

CBB said:


> Where did you get the seat for the lone wolf?


Yeah, also curious. Looks a no brainer modification.


----------



## perryhunter4

I am guessing Nick got it from “Booner Brad” on these forums. He has a thread in the tree stand forum I believe and started making these awhile ago. Seems it’s a hit with several that bought them. 
Nick can comment for sure.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mr. October said:


> Anyone use the Q-Safe product? In theory it seems like a good idea since otherwise the safety line always falls into the climbing apparatus . . especially when descending.
> 
> Q-Safe


I’ve used one for years when hunting public out of state with a climber. Very quick, light, convenient and well made. I’ve had the same one for a long while. 
My only complaint (small) is sometimes the tether is a little long dependent upon what hole you have to use depending on tree.


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> Where did you get the seat for the lone wolf?


BoonerBrad here on archery talk.


----------



## CBB

Thanks!


----------



## hobbs4421

Mr. October said:


> Anyone use the Q-Safe product? In theory it seems like a good idea since otherwise the safety line always falls into the climbing apparatus . . especially when descending.
> 
> Q-Safe


I have been using it for a few years whenever I use my climber tree stand. I use it in combination with a safety vest and I really feel safe in the tree! Great product!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

…. An apple a day…..


----------



## dougell

I just saw the results posted for the UBP's annual 5C doe hunt.It looks like they killed 15 deer.They weigh every deer and the heaviest came in at 108lbs but there were 3 or 4 that where only in the 30lb range.I realize that they're just trying to kill deer to help these farmers out and I hate to be critical but 30lbs?I guess we all hunt for our own reason but 30lbs?


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I just saw the results posted for the UBP's annual 5C doe hunt.It looks like they killed 15 deer.They weigh every deer and the heaviest came in at 108lbs but there were 3 or 4 that where only in the 30lb range.I realize that they're just trying to kill deer to help these farmers out and I hate to be critical but 30lbs?I guess we all hunt for our own reason but 30lbs?


The good thing is the deer likely had spots to give the hunters a clear spot to aim at.......that is assuming the pin on their sites did not completely cover the deer.


----------



## bucco921

dougell said:


> I just saw the results posted for the UBP's annual 5C doe hunt.It looks like they killed 15 deer.They weigh every deer and the heaviest came in at 108lbs but there were 3 or 4 that where only in the 30lb range.I realize that they're just trying to kill deer to help these farmers out and I hate to be critical but 30lbs?I guess we all hunt for our own reason but 30lbs?


My buddy owns a butcher shop and has what we call the wall of shame. 30 pounds and under a pic and the weight goes on the board. No hunter names or pics though... 18 lb is the all time leader......


----------



## dougell

bucco921 said:


> My buddy owns a butcher shop and has what we call the wall of shame. 30 pounds and under a pic and the weight goes on the board. No hunter names or pics though... 18 lb is the all time leader......


Why take that to a butcher?Skin it and throw the entire thing on a grill.Don't get me wrong.I try not to shoot fawns but I have killed a few over the years but it was in Dec and the deer were a ways off.I couldn't imagine shooting a fawn with a bow in Sept.Maybe they have some sort of a deal with the farmers to kill everyone they can.


----------



## Bucket

bucco921 said:


> My buddy owns a butcher shop and has what we call the wall of shame. 30 pounds and under a pic and the weight goes on the board. No hunter names or pics though... 18 lb is the all time leader......


I agree with Doug, to each their own. I would never criticize anyone for a legal kill, but 30 lbs is almost unbelievable, let alone 18! I killed a doe a couple years ago that I thought was bigger than it was, and felt kinda bad when I got home a it weighed in at right at 80 dressed. I couldn't imagine one half that size.


----------



## dougell

A buddy of mine has a summer home here.Several years ago,he found a frozen winter kill in his landscaping around New Years.We put it on a scale and it weighed 28lbs.I couldn't imagine shooting something that size.


----------



## jacobh

Pretty pathetic. Guys will simply shoot deer to say they shot a certain number of deer. To some it’s a big competition to say well I killed 20 deer!!! Yea but total weight was next to nothing


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Why take that to a butcher?Skin it and throw the entire thing on a grill.Don't get me wrong.I try not to shoot fawns but I have killed a few over the years but it was in Dec and the deer were a ways off.I couldn't imagine shooting a fawn with a bow in Sept.Maybe they have some sort of a deal with the farmers to kill everyone they can.


That is it. This is simply a doe kill. From my understanding they gain land by letting the farmer know they will not be passing deer. There are quite a few pictures I have seen with the first 20 yards of crops completely destroyed. A 30 pound deer is not my thing, but then again you are strongly encouraged to donate the deer as well.


----------



## bucco921

I've definitely killed some in the 75 pound range in my younger days... I do believe the 18 pounder was a youth kill on a deer drive... but yea, in archery, no way I'm shooting something that small.


----------



## Mr. October

bucco921 said:


> My buddy owns a butcher shop and has what we call the wall of shame. 30 pounds and under a pic and the weight goes on the board. No hunter names or pics though... 18 lb is the all time leader......


18 lbs. Let's face it . . that's a pretty good shot!


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> That is it. This is simply a doe kill. From my understanding they gain land by letting the farmer know they will not be passing deer. There are quite a few pictures I have seen with the first 20 yards of crops completely destroyed. A 30 pound deer is not my thing, but then again you are strongly encouraged to donate the deer as well.


To each his own but here's the way I look at it.You reduce the herd by shooting mature doe.If you wack a fawn,you just reduced your chances of shooting a mature deer.I wouldn't be a part of that.I've hunted bear with groups that would throw a fit if you passed on a cub that they pushed past you.I get it that some cubs are gonna get shot but I have no interest in killing a 30lb cub either so I just won't hunt with those groups anymore.I was hunting with my EX BIL AND HIS FAMILY ONE FLINTLOCK SEASON.I passed on a group of deer that ran past about 100 yards from me.You just don't take a running shot with a flintlock at anywhere near that distance but the one guy gave me an attitude.I never went back.


----------



## ezshot81

If it is a deer management hunt I could see someone shooting fawns and yearlings. During the reg archery season I would hope not, but to each their own if it's legal. Now red tag and management hunts... Those farmers want you to shoot every deer you see and don't dare shoot a yote. I see there point somewhat when 30-40k of crop damage happens.


----------



## Mr. October

At least once a year at the butcher I see/hear some dude bring in a 60 lb. button buck and proceed to place his order: "Give me 20 lbs. of sweet bologna, 20 lbs. of sausage, chops, steak one ham, chip the other, and grind the rest".


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> At least once a year at the butcher I see/hear some dude bring in a 60 lb. button buck and proceed to place his order: "Give me 20 lbs. of sweet bologna, 20 lbs. of sausage, chops, steak one ham, chip the other, and grind the rest".


I'm firmly of the opinion that only large deer would be shot if everyone did their own butchering and only small ones would be shot if everyone did their own dragging.


----------



## Suncrest08

Those seats are legit ! I got a large one for my XOP vanish and it’s a game changer! Highly recommend them!


----------



## Mathias

Anyone else sitting tomorrow morning?


----------



## nicko

Was planning to but then a job rolled in today for tomorrow morning and thwarted my plans. Luckily Saturday morning is looking good.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> My cameras are blowing up....(hahaha)


You better get in early, hate to get shoet-standed on that one!


----------



## Pyme

vonfoust said:


> This is simply a doe kill. From my understanding they gain land by letting the farmer know they will not be passing deer.


At sub-30 pounds (and especially 18 pounds!), I might be tempted to fib just a little....

"Nope, nothing in range today, I'll be trying harder tomorrow though".


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Anyone else sitting tomorrow morning?


. ✋


----------



## PaHick

These small doe make me laugh. But I hunt public land and see guys dragging them little buggers out ever single year during rifle.
Proud of them too. I mean it’s legal. But you gotta have a little shame. I had it happen once in early season flintlock. 
Shot a single doe about 70yds. When I found it was shocked at how small it was. But, I had no clue when it was alone and I didn’t have a scope or binoculars. But I did wipe the milk from its whiskers before I made it to the parking lot just in case someone was at there truck. Lol


----------



## KylePA

Billy H said:


> . [emoji113]


Same here all setup bright morning walked in without a light....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Was an easy 400 yard walk, all settled in and then realized my pack was still sitting on the tailgate.
Sitting my honey hole in Bucks Co. more of a recon mission 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

If anyone is interested I have set up a new youtube channel I'm calling Dtune Outdoors, also have a FB page as well  Going to vid and produce a little content with all my busyness, lol! Put up a vid yesterday making an arrowhead. If that interests you please check it out and maybe subscribe if you want to see more  Will be covering everything from hunts, trapping, fishing, shooting, foraging, ect.. Making an arrow point from Keokuk Chert - YouTube


----------



## Billy H

Beautiful morning, no deer but beautiful nonetheless. Got a buck on cam a couple mornings at this spot. No show today so far.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Billy!


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, beauty of a morning. A doe with fawn and a fox early. Few minutes ago 2 good size does ran past, being chased by an over exuberant fork horn. Amazing variety of song birds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

davydtune said:


> If anyone is interested I have set up a new youtube channel I'm calling Dtune Outdoors, also have a FB page as well  Going to vid and produce a little content with all my busyness, lol! Put up a vid yesterday making an arrowhead. If that interests you please check it out and maybe subscribe if you want to see more  Will be covering everything from hunts, trapping, fishing, shooting, foraging, ect.. Making an arrow point from Keokuk Chert - YouTube


Very cool. That is something that I've been wanting to try. I've made a few longbows and arrows, but haven't ventured into the knapping yet.


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> If anyone is interested I have set up a new youtube channel I'm calling Dtune Outdoors, also have a FB page as well  Going to vid and produce a little content with all my busyness, lol! Put up a vid yesterday making an arrowhead. If that interests you please check it out and maybe subscribe if you want to see more  Will be covering everything from hunts, trapping, fishing, shooting, foraging, ect.. Making an arrow point from Keokuk Chert - YouTube


Subscribed! I'm always interested in good hunting content.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Agreed, beauty of a morning. A doe with fawn and a fox early. Few minutes ago 2 good size does ran past, being chased by an over exuberant fork horn. Amazing variety of song birds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good morning. I saw the parts of a few deer but no idea what they were around 7:20. They past through in the thickest cover possible. Also had a little one stroll past about 15min later. Nice morning to be out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias




----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Very cool. That is something that I've been wanting to try. I've made a few longbows and arrows, but haven't ventured into the knapping yet.


Very cool indeed.I'm not patient enough.motivated enough,talented enough or man enough to do that.It's refreshing to see some people really jump into that journey


----------



## Billy H

My trespasser is such a kind soul, quite a guy,look at the things he gifted me in my stand he seems to think is his. Can’t wait to meet him so I can show my appreciation 😇


----------



## Mathias

I’d be 🏕 there til he returned.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I’d be 🏕 there til he returned.


Yep, I have a quick zoom meeting at 4:00 then I'm heading right over, hoping to catch him walking in.


----------



## dougell

Was the drink still cold at least?


----------



## 12-Ringer

That is completely unreal....


----------



## Gene94

If he let that stuff there it would almost seem like he got spooked and abandoned mid-hunt.....like he saw you walking in?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

davydtune said:


> If anyone is interested I have set up a new youtube channel I'm calling Dtune Outdoors, also have a FB page as well  Going to vid and produce a little content with all my busyness, lol! Put up a vid yesterday making an arrowhead. If that interests you please check it out and maybe subscribe if you want to see more  Will be covering everything from hunts, trapping, fishing, shooting, foraging, ect.. Making an arrow point from Keokuk Chert - YouTube


Subscribed, good luck!


----------



## nicko

That's special kind of stupid right there.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Yep, I have a quick zoom meeting at 4:00 then I'm heading right over, hoping to catch him walking in.


Speak softly but carry a big stick. Get im!!!!!

Reminds me of this PA guy who documented his struggles dealing with trespassers.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Was the drink still cold at least?


Nope, was sams cola. Even if it was unopened and cold I’d tossed it. Waiting at the stand now!

the joys of private in 5C


----------



## 138104

New target buck. Solid PA 11 point!


----------



## TauntoHawk

It was a fabulous feeling morning, at least the moments of it I spent at the bus stop with my daughter while sifting through pictures of deer that agreed. 

One of the nice things about live data from cellular cameras is you can really see the effects of weather, storm fronts and wind shifts. Our cameras are scattered from south east PA, the finger lakes in NY up to the white mountains of NH and just about every single camera was flourishing with movement after daybreak this morning. Bucks, bears, does everything was out and about, almost an all day movement day where I had pics coming in until about 1030am and start back up around 245pm. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I'm seeing a new episode of "PA Deer Hunters Unscripted" in the near future.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I’d be 🏕 there til he returned.


Matt, any update on the custom recurve bow you ordered?


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Matt, any update on the custom recurve bow you ordered?


Yes, in fact he texted me last week. Said by Thanksgiving. I’m good with that, too much on my plate right now.
[emoji1018] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

You heading to TN anytime soon?


----------



## hobbs4421

Mr. October said:


> 18 lbs. Let's face it . . that's a pretty good shot!


Haha way to find the Silver lining! Haha you are right, hitting vitals on that deer must have been like hitting the 10 ring on a 3D target


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> You heading to TN anytime soon?


Some time in October, haven’t finalized plans yet.


----------



## Scotty C

My 74 year old Father in Law shot this 7 pointer on our farm on Monday afternoon. It was great to see him







connect on a buck during archery season, its been awhile!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats....


----------



## ZDC

bucco921 said:


> My buddy owns a butcher shop and has what we call the wall of shame. 30 pounds and under a pic and the weight goes on the board. No hunter names or pics though... 18 lb is the all time leader......


I have shot raccoons bigger


----------



## nicko

Congrats to your FIL.


----------



## CBB

Congrats on the buck. 

I hope I'm still alive and hunting at 74!


----------



## BGM51

Congrats

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Billy?? Figuring we'd have heard if you caught him.


----------



## jacobh

Crazy Billy I’m glad u found that. I never would have thought to rattle in Sept!!!


----------



## Scotty C

CBB said:


> Congrats on the buck.
> 
> I hope I'm still alive and hunting at 74!


Me too!!
Plus my 80 year old dad helped us get the buck out of the woods!!


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> New target buck. Solid PA 11 point!


Won't score well.

Looks like you'll take a hit on the right side being longer than the left.

Deductions like that can add up quick.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to the seasoned hunter on that buck👍

I waited till a little after 6:00 last night and the guy didn’t show. Might take a little time but I’ll catch him.


----------



## dougell

I just got an email saying that our New WCO just shut down a huge area,close to 1500 acres because he found two small piles of corn in front of a couple cameras.I hunt that area and there's no way that any amount of bait in that spot would impact deer movement in the places where I hunt.I talked to two people in the regional office and they agreed that it was a little absurd.I'm waiting for a call back from his immediate supervisor.The baiting laws in Pa really need to be revised with concrete barriers.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I just got an email saying that our New WCO just shut down a huge area,close to 1500 acres because he found two small piles of corn in front of a couple cameras.I hunt that area and there's no way that any amount of bait in that spot would impact deer movement in the places where I hunt.I talked to two people in the regional office and they agreed that it was a little absurd.I'm waiting for a call back from his immediate supervisor.The baiting laws in Pa really need to be revised with concrete barriers.


1500 acres because of two small piles of corn? Oooof!!! That would take that area out of hunting circulation until almost Halloween.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed Doug. Not illegal to bait up to a month before u hunt so if they don’t hunt for a month why is it illegal? Here if u bait u have to use a feeder and u can have up to 5 gallon bucket full on ground at time but can’t dump on the ground lol


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> 1500 acres because of two small piles of corn? Oooof!!! That would take that area out of hunting circulation until almost Halloween.


Yep.I'm not gonna go down without a fight.I talked to two people in the NC office today and they both just laughed.They thought is was ridiculous.We'll see how his supervisor handles it.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Yep.I'm not gonna go down without a fight.I talked to two people in the NC office today and they both just laughed.They thought is was ridiculous.We'll see how his supervisor handles it.


What management unit is that in Doug?


----------



## Pyme

I generally support the PA Game Commission, but they recently graduated a class of new wardens (they are back to using that title).

I'm guessing somebody is a little overeager, fresh out of the academy. 

Let us know how it plays out. 

I'm also curious as to how 1500 acres relates to two cameras? 🤔


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> What management unit is that in Doug?


2h.The warden is your neighbor.I don't know him very well although I have been around him and have talked with him.His wife runs barrel horses with my daughter and she's an absolute gem of a kid.He's probably a decent guy but this is out of control.My buddy is the local twp police sgt.He farms 110 acres that borders this property and is livid because the deer hammer his corn there.I let him read the email and he said there was no way he'd let him get away with shutting the whole area down.


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> I generally support the PA Game Commission, but they recently graduated a class of new wardens (they are back to using that title).
> 
> I'm guessing somebody is a little overeager, fresh out of the academy.
> 
> Let us know how it plays out.
> 
> I'm also curious as to how 1500 acres relates to two cameras? 🤔


This is in a huge private residential community that's split into 4 different DMAP units.This particular DMAP unit is about 1500 acres.Last month the guys running the hunt found a camera and a stand with corn in front of it.They knew who the guy was so they made him clean it and revoked his permit to hunt on the property since it was found within 30 days of the season.They also shut down that area(maybe200 acres) til OCT 18th.What they didn't do was notify the PGC but somehow the WCO knew about it.I'm speculating here but I'm willing to bet that hunter was whizzed off and called the warden on his own to get it shut down.Possibly the warden is ticked off because he wasn't told and just decided to flex some muscles.I don't know but it doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pretty cool idea….

So I get a call today around 6PM from a guy I work with who asked if I would be available to help him track his sons deer. I get to his truck he shares the details as we walk to the stand site. We recover the deer within about 40 minutes. Get the deer tagged, dressed and start dragging the deer out. A few minutes into he proceeds to tell me that he has to grab his deer. Apparently both he and his son each shot a doe. So now I am dragging on, he is dragging the other, and his son is following along. We get to his vehicle which is an older model Ford explore and I instantly start thinking to myself how in the world are these to Deer both of their stands and all of their gear going to fit in this car.

He opens the back of the car and took out one of those Bagster waste management bags; you know those bags you see advertised on as a dumpster in a bag. He put his stands in the back, his gear in the back seat. We throw both deer in the bag, using the handles lifted the bag into the back of the Explorer on top of the stands and he was set.

He said he’s had the same bag for about four years and it holds up very well. It’s not necessarily full waterproof so if there’s a lot of blood it may seep out a little bit, but for the most part it contains all of the fluids, hair, the ticks, etc… and when he gets home he just hoses it out folds it back up to something the size of a 13 gallon kitchen trash bag.

I’ve never seen anybody do that, and I thought it was pretty slick; slick enough that I thought I’d share. I do personally own something called the buck bag, that was produced many years ago. It is basically a human body bag in a camouflage pattern. Which is great for one deer. But I thought this bagster idea was pretty neat. It was also very simple and covered a lot, much more than the two deer. It wasn’t an incredible chore for the two of us to lift two deer at the same time . Neither of the deer were giant, but even when I eat my Wheaties no one would confuse me for a body builder (lol).

He also shared that he uses these bags frequently to contain all of his gear in certain areas when he’s traveling. He does have a travel camper for when they go to Colorado and he said these bags allow him to pack his gear and organize his gear in such a way that they could just drag the entire bag out of the camper and into a tent and stay somewhat organized.

Maybe this helps someone?


----------



## nicko

Those green dumpster bags are pretty stout. I had two of those suckers loaded up on my driveway with a whole bunch of crap after tearing apart our kitchen and heavily weighted down and they never snapped or fell apart when being picked up. I have no doubt about their level of durability. Never would’ve considered using them for hauling a deer back home but necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I just got an email saying that our New WCO just shut down a huge area,close to 1500 acres because he found two small piles of corn in front of a couple cameras.I hunt that area and there's no way that any amount of bait in that spot would impact deer movement in the places where I hunt.I talked to two people in the regional office and they agreed that it was a little absurd.I'm waiting for a call back from his immediate supervisor.The baiting laws in Pa really need to be revised with concrete barriers.


That's ridiculous. And totally believable. The WCOs are over-the-top with some of the rules enforcement. I've never been tagged, but before they changed the orange laws no longer requiring bowhunters to wear orange, I know guys that got tagged coming out in the dark because they forgot to put a hat on. They had a 1000 lumen head lamp . . and it was dark and you can't SEE orange in the dark but they were given hefty fines anyway.


----------



## Mr. October

I know we all prefer our vertical bows (me included). But if anyone is in need of a crossbow I thought I'd share a review on a recent purchase. My hunting buddy Lou in New Jersey is about to turn 82. He has hunted with a crossbow for a few years due to some health problems that keep him from being able to shoot his vertical bow anymore. His crossbow is an ANCIENT Horton. It doesn't even have a dry fire inhibitor it is that old. It is also manually cocked via a rope cocker. I get the property ready to hunt and always make sure to get Lou's ladder stands ready first and make sure the trails to them are sidewalk-smooth. (Or at least the best I can through the woods.) Anyway . . it came to light last week that he discovered he can no longer cock his old crossbow. Monday night I ran up to Cabela's to pick up a couple things and while there checked to see what they had in stock. As you guys know, Cabela's is hit or miss as far as knowledgeable sales people go. Fortunately, I got a long time archer who was pretty familiar with the crossbows. They had a decent selection from a couple hundred bucks up to the high-end Ravins. I settled on a Tenpoint Titan M1 and walked out the door for $900.00. It came with a quiver, 3 bolts, and a scope. 

Fast forward to Wednesday. I took the new crossbow to the club to get it sighted in. The Titan M1 is equipped with the Accudraw cocking system. It is your basic ratcheting winch. The system works easily to cock the bow. It isn't fast, but that's okay. An older gentleman won't have any trouble cocking it. I spent about an hour sighting the crossbow in to 55 yards. I am VERY impressed with it. It is fast, hard hitting, and the trigger is really decent. I have a Mission Sub-1 Lite as my "backup bow" and for use in certain stands where we just can't use a vertical bow. The Mission is several hundred dollars more than the Titan and I don't necessarily think it is that much better of a bow. 

The included scope is not adjustable for speed though does have lighted reticles. It is pre-calibrated to 350 fps and clearly the bow is doing a little better than that. The top two pins are dead on at 20 and 30 yards but the 3rd pin shoots a bit hight at 40 (so like 44 yards), and the 4th pin hits way hight at 50. It was dead on at 55. We'll see how Lou makes out, but next year I may put a better scope on it. The only other addition might be the string stops/silencers offered by Tenpoint. It is a little loud, though probably no louder than my Sub-1 Lite and certainly way quieter than any of the 400 fps crossbows out there. 

Bottom line, if anyone is in need of a crossbow and don't want to spend rifle money on one of the fancier ones (apparently many of which have some serious problems) be sure to keep the Tenpoint Titan M1 on your radar. I can't wait for Lou to get a shot at something with this. He hasn't killed a deer in a few years and I'd like to see him put one on the ground this year.


----------



## hobbs4421

Tenpoint does make some great products! My wife and I surprise my dad last year with a new Wicked Ridge Rampage. We were out the door with the entire package for around $600. He loves the bow and it’s a great shooter!


----------



## ZDC

Is anyone else here from 1a


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> That's ridiculous. And totally believable. The WCOs are over-the-top with some of the rules enforcement. I've never been tagged, but before they changed the orange laws no longer requiring bowhunters to wear orange, I know guys that got tagged coming out in the dark because they forgot to put a hat on. They had a 1000 lumen head lamp . . and it was dark and you can't SEE orange in the dark but they were given hefty fines anyway.


That is a big one down here...especially for the folks that are hunting suburbia...the CO's will actually enlist the support of Park Rangers at places like Ridley, Marsh and French Creek State parks, to patrol lots and other parked cars for folks exiting the woods at night without orange. There is a spot along 476, just north or Springfield Delco where hunters park on the south bound shoulder to access a small tract....last season WCO's with the support of State Troopers staked out those cars with officers postioned on the south bound ramp, interior shoulder of the north bound lanes and furhter down the south bound shoulder. I had a feeling there might have been more to it, but was able to learn that 6 of the 8 hunters confronted were fined for not wearing orange...nothing else...not parking, tresspassing, or other game violations....seemed strange and got stranger once I learned that....not sure that type of behavior on the part of the Commission and their officers endears much empathy from the masses. I am certain there could have been something else more meaningful to allocate those resources to investigate. Who knows...there's probably more to it than what I know, but a head-scratcher for sure.


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> That's ridiculous. And totally believable. The WCOs are over-the-top with some of the rules enforcement. I've never been tagged, but before they changed the orange laws no longer requiring bowhunters to wear orange, I know guys that got tagged coming out in the dark because they forgot to put a hat on. They had a 1000 lumen head lamp . . and it was dark and you can't SEE orange in the dark but they were given hefty fines anyway.


Yep, a buddy was approached as he was coming out of the woods after dark, as he got out of the woods and was walking across the parking lot/grass yard he took his hat off and stuck it in his pocket. The WCO tried to pinch him for not having it on. Said he was still considered "in the act of hunting". It kinda turned into a bit of a loud discussion and the WCO finally gave in and gave him a warning. Like Ringer said, it's cases like this that have put a bad opinion of the WCO in a lot of hunters heads.

I'm all for enforcing the laws, but at some point common sense has to be used.


----------



## nicko

Weather conditions look great for Saturday morning in 5C. Temperature in the high 40s and a light wind out of the west


----------



## jacobh

As a kid I hunted near French creek state park where I was harrassed by wardens. They were kind to my dad but when it came to me a 16 year old kid they were complete jerks. They’d basically call me a liar check me 2-3x a day. After that I was not a fan of wardens. I get doing your job but wow theyd literally sit at my truck and wait. I’m now 42 and have met 1 decent warden who was a older gentleman who was kind and respectful but did his job and I appreciated that. It’s funny because my dad was a cop so I was very respectful and obident to the law but the PGC really put that to the test


----------



## dougell

The local warden called my buddy last night who's in charge of this property.He was pretty irate about someone calling the NC regional office.He reduced the amount of land being shut down but it's still an unreasonable chunk.He now has to actually post what's off limits.he claims that he followed a deer trail from one corner of the property all the way to the corn pile,which is about three miles lol.Yeah,OK.I generally support the PGC and most of the wardens.The response from the regional office still confirms my original thoughts but I'm afraid this guy is gonna be a PIA.He requested a list of every hunter on the property and requested the rules.He claims he's going to re-write them lol.He has no authority to dictate what additional rules property owners put on their own property and this just further evidence of what's to come with this guy.


----------



## dougell

I know we're gonna run into this guy and if he knows I'm the one who called,he's probably gonna harass me.I had to make sure my son has all his ducks in a row and ID.He's well aware of the laws but I had to brush up on some things and reinforce not to be cocky.He's been raised to be respectful but he has a lower threshold for b.s. than I do.


----------



## vonfoust

Good luck Doug. That sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> That is a big one down here...especially for the folks that are hunting suburbia...the CO's will actually enlist the support of Park Rangers at places like Ridley, Marsh and French Creek State parks, to patrol lots and other parked cars for folks exiting the woods at night without orange. There is a spot along 476, just north or Springfield Delco where hunters park on the south bound shoulder to access a small tract....last season WCO's with the support of State Troopers staked out those cars with officers postioned on the south bound ramp, interior shoulder of the north bound lanes and furhter down the south bound shoulder. I had a feeling there might have been more to it, but was able to learn that 6 of the 8 hunters confronted were fined for not wearing orange...nothing else...not parking, tresspassing, or other game violations....seemed strange and got stranger once I learned that....not sure that type of behavior on the part of the Commission and their officers endears much empathy from the masses. I am certain there could have been something else more meaningful to allocate those resources to investigate. Who knows...there's probably more to it than what I know, but a head-scratcher for sure.


I think it is just a big money maker. They claim "We don't compromise on safety" but it has nothing to do with safety. You can't see orange in the dark, and people have been accosted by WCOs in full camo coming out fo the brush to nab them. If it isn't safe for the hunters how is it safe for the wardens? And 75% of the users of places like French Creek aren't hunters and aren't required to to wear orange. (Nor should they be). It is just an easy fine to dole out and add to the state coffers.


----------



## dougell

It really isn't a money maker.I've had quite a few close friends over the years that were either WCO's or Deputies.They aren't required to write X-number of citations.They generally don't budge on orange violations however but i agree,there has to be common sense.I think it just comes down to the individual.Most are decent guys and some are just jack wagons with a Napolean complex and a power trip.Our last WCO was a good friend of mine.He did his job and was effective but he didn't treat anyone like crap.There's a female WCO CLOSE BY IN ELK COUNTY.We run into her on most weekends hunting birds.She always stops to talk and hasn't even checked of licenses one time.When my dog was a pup,she had cold feet in the late season and she even drove her back to the truck for me.Like any profession,most are good but there has to be common sense.

We've been lucky for the last 10 years or sur WCO and bordering officers were pretty decent.This guy only has one deputy and she's a recently retired land manager that was a WCO.for years prior to that.She has the personality of rock and has been hitting it pretty hard since she retired.It really co
uld be a nightmare.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Good luck Doug. That sounds like a nightmare.


Looks like I may have to use my Harry Potter invisible cloak most of the season.


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> Looks like I may have to use my Harry Potter invisible cloak most of the season.


Im surprised the state doesnt let baiting happen on DMAP. Isnt the entire point of DMAP to reduce population, especially with CWD in the picture. Hell you can have unlimited doe tags as long as its not more than six at once yet we worry about a pile of corn on a dmap property.

I know more than one person whos gotten tickets for baiting. It never changed how they operate. One guy had apples below his stand in rifle season, deputy walked in opening day...get down. Hes like "why whats wrong"....uh the apples... dont see any apple trees bud, especially not in december.

We punish others by association, rampant in society


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> It really isn't a money maker.I've had quite a few close friends over the years that were either WCO's or Deputies.They aren't required to write X-number of citations.They generally don't budge on orange violations however but i agree,there has to be common sense.I think it just comes down to the individual.Most are decent guys and some are just jack wagons with a Napolean complex and a power trip.Our last WCO was a good friend of mine.He did his job and was effective but he didn't treat anyone like crap.There's a female WCO CLOSE BY IN ELK COUNTY.We run into her on most weekends hunting birds.She always stops to talk and hasn't even checked of licenses one time.When my dog was a pup,she had cold feet in the late season and she even drove her back to the truck for me.Like any profession,most are good but there has to be common sense.
> 
> We've been lucky for the last 10 years or sur WCO and bordering officers were pretty decent.*This guy only has one deputy and she's a recently retired land manager that was a WCO.for years prior to that.She has the personality of rock and has been hitting it pretty hard since she retired*.It really co
> uld be a nightmare.


If your talking about who I think you are (C.S.) she really gave my inlaws a rough time last year. To the point that you would swear she was stalking them. 

I think most hunters try to be law abiding, but there are a lot of laws that we don't think about on a daily basis. One that I was recently reminded of is not being allowed to carry a used tag. For years I didn't know that it was illegal. I don't know that I ever had a used tag on me, but I do keep all my tags through the years and there very well may have been one in a coat pocket a time or two. The fact that you are assumed to have ill intentions just because you have it kind of irks me.


----------



## dougell

Yep and she is effective lol.She gets a bug up her rear about certain people and then she's all over them like a buzzard on a gutwagon.I've never had a problem with any LEO but I have an anti-hunter neighbor about 1/4 mile from me.She hates us because we kill a fair amount of deer,although most of them are shot miles away.She called the PGC on me a few years ago,but the WCO actually defended me because he knows we're legal.She harasses everyone who drives up and down the one road.If they're stopped she asks to see ID etc lol.She stopped my son last year and he basically just told her to pound sand.He called me at work last year to tell me he just killed one and asked me to pick him up.I was waiting in my truck in my work cloths waiting for him to get the deer to the road and she stopped by to interrogate me.That went over like a turd in a punch bowl so I'm 100% sure she's already tipped this new guy off.She calls the PGC and twp police every time someone goes up the road.


----------



## vonfoust

Bucket said:


> If your talking about who I think you are (C.S.) she really gave my inlaws a rough time last year. To the point that you would swear she was stalking them.
> 
> I think most hunters try to be law abiding, but there are a lot of laws that we don't think about on a daily basis. One that I was recently reminded of is not being allowed to carry a used tag. For years I didn't know that it was illegal. I don't know that I ever had a used tag on me, but I do keep all my tags through the years and there very well may have been one in a coat pocket a time or two. The fact that you are assumed to have ill intentions just because you have it kind of irks me.


Youth season pheasant hunting a few years ago. Group of us. We got out of the truck and started walking, I then realized I forgot to get my son's license out of the console, left him with my buddy and walked the 75 yds or so back to the truck. Grabbed his license and shoved it in my pocket and got back to the group. Dogs were on a bird by this time, things going on. 
Warden drives his Explorer (personal car, he wasn't on duty) up through the field. We're wondering what the heck is going on, some dude driving through gamelands??
Proceeds to go through a thorough check of everything we are doing. None of the kids even had loaded guns at this point. He was going to write me up for having my son's license in my pocket! That's all he could come up with and he was bound and determined to write something up. I think he would have too if I hadn't said "Just write it so I can plead not guilty and get to hunting." as I handed my son his license.


----------



## dougell

Yep,that wasn't really enforced up until fairly recently.I used to always carry my son's mentored stuff on me.One of the commissioners on the BOC made a big stink about adults carrying their kids tags,like they were gonna use them.


----------



## Billy H

Doug sounds like you might have a story or two to relate by the end of the season.
The orange walking out in the dark was always stupid. I could duck hunt and my buddy deer hunt and walk out together and he’d get fined for no orange hat.


----------



## jlh42581

Wait thats a thing you cant carry your kids tag? Ill be dipped in **** if I let him manage where those tags are and have to worry about it when he pulls the trigger. When hes 12 great but he cant even carry the gun. They can kiss my rosy ass.


----------



## nicko

I recall a local warden setting up in the parking lot at the Linfield gamelands and clipping bowhunters coming out with no orange during those overlap seasons.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> Wait thats a thing you cant carry your kids tag? Ill be dipped in **** if I let him manage where those tags are and have to worry about it when he pulls the trigger. When hes 12 great but he cant even carry the gun. They can kiss my rosy ass.


Nope,you've never been able to carry anyone's tags.I don't think it was a real issue with the MY until the one brain child on the BOC threw a fit.


----------



## vonfoust

The best part is that we were pheasant hunting. No tags involved.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We got a "talking too" last year...I think many of you may recall, I finally convinced the girls to come out with us on a pheasant hunt...told them they wouldn't have to do anything more than maybe mind the dogs. We were on our way out of a little known parcel of FC and there was as truck parked next to mine. Guy gets out and starts chatting us up, petting the dogs, etc...and then asks to see our licenses...Ty and I produce ours, but he's looking for Laurie' and Camille's licenses as they were "participating in the hunt" and should have had a license. I think if it weren't my wife and daughter things would have been different, but he did cut us a break and told them to get both the general license and the pheasant stamp, if they were coming out with us again.....


----------



## jacobh

Joe would they need a pheasant stamp if they weren’t killing pheasants? This is another fine line in my eyes. I could see a general license but if u don’t kill pheasant why do u need a stamp to walk in the field?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck to the guys going out tomorrow for the non special regs area opener! Should be a nice morning.


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Goodluck to the guys going out tomorrow for the non special regs area opener! Should be a nice morning.


Agreed. Looking forward to updates from near and far.


----------



## vonfoust

Helping with a youth pheasant event tomorrow morning so won't be out until evening. Hope to see some deer knocked down tomorrow. Good luck all.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Joe would they need a pheasant stamp if they weren’t killing pheasants? This is another fine line in my eyes. I could see a general license but if u don’t kill pheasant why do u need a stamp to walk in the field?


I asked that question and he said if they are participating in the hunt, they need to have the appropriate tags...killing is not the metric, participation is.....


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> We got a "talking too" last year...I think many of you may recall, I finally convinced the girls to come out with us on a pheasant hunt...told them they wouldn't have to do anything more than maybe mind the dogs. We were on our way out of a little known parcel of FC and there was as truck parked next to mine. Guy gets out and starts chatting us up, petting the dogs, etc...and then asks to see our licenses...Ty and I produce ours, but he's looking for Laurie' and Camille's licenses as they were "participating in the hunt" and should have had a license. I think if it weren't my wife and daughter things would have been different, but he did cut us a break and told them to get both the general license and the pheasant stamp, if they were coming out with us again.....


If they were flushing birds or controlling the dogs,they were participating.Otherwise the WCO was a full fledged horses bagonia and had the papers to prove it.They should be encouraging non-hunter participants.Your daughter may never be a hunter but having her respect hunting is a win.Crap like that is when my good-natured personality starts to go south in a hurry.


----------



## dougell

Observing and participating are two different things and it would never stand up in court.My BP just went up about 200 points reading that.


----------



## jacobh

Hhhmmm must have changed. I’ve done deer drives in doe season and I only had a buck tag. I was the driver. I’d think that would be the same thing?? 



12-Ringer said:


> I asked that question and he said if they are participating in the hunt, they need to have the appropriate tags...killing is not the metric, participation is.....


----------



## jacobh

Anyways best of luck everyone tomorrow. I’m in spec reg and almost forgot tomorrow is the opener for the rest of y’all. Knock em dead


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Hhhmmm must have changed. I’ve done deer drives in doe season and I only had a buck tag. I was the driver. I’d think that would be the same thing??


I've often wondered the same thing and have had hotly contested debates with my own family about the very topic.


----------



## nicko

Think this is going back about 20 years but my buddy got the book thrown at him one season. When doe tags were county specific, he was hunting with his dad at Weiser State Forest off of 61 in Hamburg. Can’t remember if he had a Berks tag or a Schuylkill tag but whichever one it was, he ended up shooting a doe about 100 yards across the county line with the wrong tag but didn’t know since there are no county line markers in the middle of the woods. They were dragging the deer out and a warden saw them coming out and started chatting… He asked where the deer was shot and after explaining, the warden told him he was about 100 yards over the line with the wrong tag. End of story, the warden confiscated the deer, issued a $500 citation, and my buddy lost his hunting privileges for the entire next season (said he could confiscate their guns as well when they were questioning him but he did not). He even took the day off to go to Harrisburg to try and fight it and the judge he had told him he agreed that it was an honest mistake but there was nothing he could do to overturn it. Which makes no sense.

Shortly after getting out of college in my early 20s, met up with a college friend and his younger brothers to go pheasant hunting. His youngest brother had just gotten a new gun for his birthday. As we were walking out to the field, we all got stopped by a female warden. I was the only one out of the bunch who had ID with him and she issued warnings to everybody else but no citations. Then, she was checking guns for magazine capacity and the kid who got the new gun for his birthday had no plug in the magazine and it would hold about five shells. His older brother was trying to find anything he could to get into the gun like a stick to get it down to three shot capacity. I think she did write a citation for that one.


----------



## dougell

Calling,driving deer,flushing a bird,handling a dog etc are examples of participating and you need a valid license for that.Tagging along is not participating.It's pretty bad when the actual LEO doesn't understand the intent of the law.He needs a five pack in the face.You could have dragged that sorry excuse for a human into court with your daughter and made him look like the fool he is.


----------



## dougell

You don't need a valid unused tag to drive deer but you do need to have a license.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Observing and participating are two different things and it would never stand up in court.My BP just went up about 200 points reading that.


The girls were directing the dogs, Camille had the whistle and Laurie the collar control. It was a fun morning and I am glad we happened across a decent enough of a guy. Even if it wouldn't have held up in court, going through that process would have been a pain. Instead, I think he recognized the nature of what was happening and let it be....


----------



## dougell

That's different but still not the crime of the century.


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> You don't need a valid unused tag to drive deer but you do need to have a license.


Right but they told him to walk through fields u need a pheasant stamp because u are technically after pheasant. My point is I’m technically trying to push does but don’t have a doe tag


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw a guy last year at Hopewell arguing with a CO in the lot...the CO drives away and this guy is still steaming and starts telling his story...he was duck hunting and the CO approached him after the hunt at his truck..he asked for the usual, ID, license, fire arm and ammo....well the guy had several boxes of lead shot in his truck along with the required steel shot. He was issued a citation for the lead shot, even though, according to the hunter, the boxes of lead shot never left his truck.....in his discussion with the CO the CO's response was, you can tell it to the judge and see if he buys it, I don't.

Sort of crazy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

No different than anything else, a bad apple spoils the bunch...I WOULD rather see more outreach than over-reach myself...for example....I think each regional office should sponsor a meet your local WCO day...nothing fancy, more like handshakes, contact sharing, etc...heck I'd be willing to be almost everyone who frequents this thread doesn't know the name or how to contact their local WCO....what's crazy about that....I have the local WCO's cell phone number who patrols the area we hunt in KS AND we stay in intermittent contact throughout the year.....if anyone thinks that kind of connection doesn't make a difference, you'd be sadly mistaken.


----------



## vonfoust

I've had completely opposite (than much of PA) interactions with wardens out west. Most will give a cursory check just to say that they did it then give you advice about what they've been seeing and places to check out. Happy to have hunters there. 

I should say that the guy I interact with in our area now is fairly new and seems to be a pretty good guy. I've actually run into him while he was hunting and all interactions have been good.


----------



## hobbs4421

jacobh said:


> Joe would they need a pheasant stamp if they weren’t killing pheasants? This is another fine line in my eyes. I could see a general license but if u don’t kill pheasant why do u need a stamp to walk in the field?


If the girls weren’t carrying a gun they shouldn’t t have to have their license or stamp.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> I think most hunters try to be law abiding, but there are a lot of laws that we don't think about on a daily basis. One that I was recently reminded of is not being allowed to carry a used tag. For years I didn't know that it was illegal. I don't know that I ever had a used tag on me, but I do keep all my tags through the years and there very well may have been one in a coat pocket a time or two. The fact that you are assumed to have ill intentions just because you have it kind of irks me.


Yeah . . 'cause that's such an egregious violation. Like tying the tag to the perfectly good antler instead of cutting the ear on a buck.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I asked that question and he said if they are participating in the hunt, they need to have the appropriate tags...killing is not the metric, participation is.....


Yeah . and it's dropping like a stone . . . so let's keep harassing young hunters about stupid $__T.


----------



## Mr. October

I don't want to see this thread turn into an anti-WCO/PGC thread and I don't think it is. But it is when LEOs don't demonstrate common sense and a little leniency when appropriate that people become disengaged from hunting and get a bad taste in their mouth for law enforcement. Most of the time I have talked to WCOs (out of the field) they are pretty nice people and I suspect the same in the field. But I will say the most anti-hunting talk I've EVER heard was by a WCO at the Elk center. He had entirely the wrong message for the audience and no-doubt converted a bunch of non-hunters into anti-hunters. I got his name and badge numbered and filed a formal complaint with the PGC. Nothing ever came of it.


----------



## Johnboy60

Good luck tomorrow PA bowhunters.


----------



## Mathias

Age estimate?


----------



## jacobh

Big body… 3 yr old??


----------



## nicko

I say 3 year old as well.


----------



## Billy H

If he walked in front of me ,,,chance he wouldn't get any older


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^^^ Yep, he's old enough!^^^^^


----------



## Mathias

I hope to get a chance to look him over tomorrow. I was last here Monday, arrived at sunrise, cut grass and trails etc all day til dark.
4 days later and an abundance of ‘yote pics. May get a chance at one of them tomorrow too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## rogersb

Good luck everyone! I'll be in a spot trying to run one through a doe in the AM then doing a b-day party for my niece. Wear a harness


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> heck I'd be willing to be almost everyone who frequents this thread doesn't know the name or how to contact their local WCO....what's crazy about that....I have the local WCO's cell phone number ...


I have our local guy's cell number in my phone. 👍


----------



## tyepsu

Shot a doe in Ohio tonight. I'll be hunting PA opener in 2A in the morning. Don't have a doe tag for there, so buck only for me. I will be hunting 3A next week with my dad and have 2 doe tags for there, so might take one.


----------



## huntin_addict

ZDC said:


> I have shot raccoons bigger


Funny. I seriously have shot woodchucks that are bigger.


----------



## huntin_addict

dougell said:


> I just got an email saying that our New WCO just shut down a huge area,close to 1500 acres because he found two small piles of corn in front of a couple cameras.I hunt that area and there's no way that any amount of bait in that spot would impact deer movement in the places where I hunt.I talked to two people in the regional office and they agreed that it was a little absurd.I'm waiting for a call back from his immediate supervisor.The baiting laws in Pa really need to be revised with concrete barriers.


That is a little "ambitious" to shut down that much acreage.


----------



## hobbs4421

Good morning PA archery hunters, good luck and be safe this morning. Heading out in a few minutes to meet my dad for our first hunt of the season! God is Good!


----------



## J_Burk

Sitting in my stand in 4D. Good luck all


----------



## ZDC

huntin_addict said:


> Funny. I seriously have shot woodchucks that are bigger.


I have shot ***** bigger to. 
My best is a 20.3 lb ****


----------



## nicko

Movement in the laurel but no visuals yet.


----------



## Mathias

And a Coyote thru at 644 trotting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Acorns raining out of the trees around me but no deer sightings yet

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

No sightings in union township 

Heard something walking behind me at 6 am 
. I suspect it is a doe fawn I often get pictures of


----------



## tyepsu

Beautiful morning in 2A. Can't hunt long. Need to get back to Ohio and get the doe I shot last night, to the processor by noon.


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck all. No hunting for me this morning as my son has a football game. Seems like a great morning to be out. Hoping to be in a tree later this afternoon..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man I am jealous…..good luck guys!!


----------



## hobbs4421

I passed a small 8 that got as close as 5 yards from me. Going to check and see how dad’s doing


----------



## CBB

Acorns dropping here. Small 7 and a decent 8 came through shortly after 7am. The 8 got the blood pumping. But just didn't want to hang my tag on him. Then 2 does came through. 
My nephew is a couple hundred yards away he saw a spike and a bear. 

I can see a fresh rub about 60 yards away and the scrape is open at 25. 

Beautiful morning to be in the woods


----------



## Billy H

Pretty quiet here. Meat hunting this year, not going to be all that picky. Just need one to walk through.


----------



## ZDC

Just got blown like a big doe. She knows the game


----------



## CBB

Add a spike to the list


----------



## 138104

Just








had this buck at 10 yds and no shot!


----------



## jpinkerton

Cheers to everyone in the woods. Be safe and enjoy the sit.


----------



## jacobh

Waiting on success stories. Taking my pup on a hunt today to prep for youth pheasant so no deer for me. Haven’t been out since opening day in spec regs. Just don’t have it in me anymore it seems


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had this buck at 10 yds and no shot!


That’s a solid looking buck Dave. Agonizing when you have one that close and no shot.


----------



## ZDC

Just had a few good does Infront of me none presented me with a shot. Can't wait till this thick stuff dies.


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


>


Man, how many guys on this forum would claim to have "smoked" that one, on the trot, at 90 yards, "blowing through her" with a perfect double lung shot, and watched her fold up in sight? 

And then reality sets in.......


----------



## Mathias

At 6:41 a single rifle shot from over the mtn 😡 someone got their “archery” deer. I can likely guess which place it came from.


----------



## nicko

Even though I’m not seeing any deer today, I have yet to see one person walking through the woods in two sits up here so far this year which is a welcome change.


----------



## Mathias

Saw a few more in my field we cleaned up a couple weeks ago. I knew this morning was a crap shoot. Deer aren’t hitting this plot right now, they are in the orchard big time, I have a stand in there but it’s not an easy entry in the dark. This stand is an easy 100yd walk. My clover plot had bad wind direction this morning, hope to hit it this afternoon. Above all else, hard to think of a place I’d rather be.

Dave, that’s a nice buck. Hopefully he “circles back” 😀


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Saw a few more in my field we cleaned up a couple weeks ago. I knew this morning was a crap shoot. Deer aren’t hitting this plot right now, they are in the orchard big time, I have a stand in there but it’s not an easy entry in the dark. This stand is an easy 100yd walk. My clover plot had bad wind direction this morning, hope to hit it this afternoon. Above all else, hard to think of a place I’d rather be.
> 
> Dave, that’s a nice buck. Hopefully he “circles back” [emoji3]


He needs to walk past my son.

Saw a few doe about 100 yds out. Pretty still right now. Fog is starting to burn off. Only hunting until noon today.


----------



## Mathias

Noon 😲
I just had steak n eggs, no wonder I can’t kill one.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Noon [emoji44]
> I just had steak n eggs, no wonder I can’t kill one.


LOL! 

I have some chores to do and then soccer. Tomorrow I am putting another stand up to try and cover the travel routes better. Also ordered another Reveal X from BassPro. They have ATT and Verizon cams in stock if anyone is looking.


----------



## brushdog

Passed a small 5 pt and had 2 doe skirt me just out of range in 5B this morning. About to head in for some foooooood and a coffee


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> At 6:41 a single rifle shot from over the mtn 😡 someone got their “archery” deer. I can likely guess which place it came from.


If you have a likely suspect, make a call to the Game Commission.


----------



## Johnboy60

Just home now for a bite to eat. In the stand a little over three hours this morning. Saw ten, one shooter buck first thing with two does. Looked like a good eight. Passed on two smaller bucks and didn’t try to shoot a doe. Pretty exciting first day so far. Heading back out in late afternoon.


----------



## nicko

Slow morning but nice to be out. Calling it quits.


----------



## scotchindian

Had one bedded within 20 yards of my stand, jumped it at gray thirty on the way in....its amazing how close they'll let you get sometimes. Nothing since, but still a good morning to be in a tree. Holding out till noon, good luck to everyone.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Man it felt good to walk out the cabin in the dark, feel the cool fall air, and watch the sun come up. 

I wanted to hunt some low impact stands this morning and not mess with locations that will be better this evening. I saw a doe and fawn in the first 5min of light, a single doe and basket rack 8 later in the morning. My dad had a single doe at 10yds and drilled her. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Was a great morning. Trail cams are loaded with bucks. 1 I would shoot. Plenty that would make the kids or wife happy. Acorns are pulling them in well.


----------



## perryhunter4

Just got in. One of my better sits in years, on the first day. I saw over 30 deer, 3 racked bucks together…1 an 8 I passed (about 100 inches) and another tall, nice one out bout 75…they grouped up again once passed by me. I passed a huge doe with 2 little ones only for her to later get downwind and stomp and blow for at least 15 mins…she finally moved off. I had 5-6 button and spikes literally walk under me or within 3 yards. How do you see that many deer and not have one hanging….lol? Awesome morning and the weather and temps were beautiful! It was awesome watching the heavy fog burn off and hearing the few hit the ground.
Back at this eve…..


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had this buck at 10 yds and no shot!


Hope you or the boy get a shot at him Dave.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Pyme said:


> Man, how many guys on this forum would claim to have "smoked" that one, on the trot, at 90 yards, "blowing through her" with a perfect double lung shot, and watched her fold up in sight?
> 
> And then reality sets in.......


I would have.......with my 30-30


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Beautiful morning! Fairly heavy fog this morning so didn't bother setting up my camera rig to record any action.

Hunting from the ground...first to show up...a pair of raccoons. 7:53am I see 3 deer come up the ridge about 60yds out, looked like 2 fawn and a big doe. Another big doe joined them from the top along with a buck bringing up the rear. Watched 4 of them for the next 20 minutes but couldn't see the buck at all beyond the first few minutes. The does and fawns end up going by between 13 and 20yds until one finally spotted me.......and then a solid 10 minutes of blowing ensued. Had I not seen antlers I would have taken the single doe and was still tempted to, but I was still curious about that buck. Right before the doe finally moved off, the buck...about a 15" wide 6pt ended up standing hard quartering at 33yds for about 5 or so minutes. Pissed on his hocks, looked towards the snorting doe...but stayed put. The doe finally moved off...the buck took a couple steps as to follow them but then turned back the way he came only to angle back down the bank and go below me where I couldn't see him at all.

One of the best bucks I've ever seen on my first sit...had I had a better shot my buck tag might be filled right now. 9:16am, I heard something behind me off my left shoulder...the 2nd time I turned and looked to see a huge doe standing broadside at 8yds! Mucus dripping off her chin as she stared at me. I knew I was screwed so I just whispered to her saying your a big girl aren't you! She of course didn't hang around for too long and went back the way she came. 

Dad ended up getting a less then 20yd shot at the biggest of the doe (while claiming the 2 smaller ones were not last years fawns, to which I replied he was mistaken) but didn't see a branch in his crossbow scope...doe jumped and stood their blowing after the shot but his bolt had ended up in 3 pieces about halfway to her!

2 doe from that group ended up danger close to my bil soon after but he got busted before he could draw.

We probably saw a conservative dozen deer in the fields of one spot we hunt as we passed by it heading to another this morning. Usually have pretty good luck there and were heading there in pm for the afternoon sit. You never know!


----------



## Mathias

Darn nice Pa Elk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Man, _somebody_ loves themselves with that wall! 😲


----------



## CBB

It's hot outside. I'm sure deer will move somewhere this afternoon. Going to roll the dice and take the wife to a stand with good deer activity. 

It's her birthday. Would love for her to tag a bday buck!


----------



## nicko

It really warmed up from where things were this morning. I’m done for the day and already looking forward to Potter in a few weeks. Good luck to anyone heading out this evening.


----------



## Mathias

Pyme said:


> Man, _somebody_ loves themselves with that wall! 😲


Lol, it’s a vineyard


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Lol, it’s a vineyard


In that case, I want some of their wine! 🍷👍


----------



## CBB

Lmao! Getting ready to leave to get the wife setup. 

"Honey did you get your license?" 

Ohschitt!!!

Just left sporting goods store!!


----------



## perryhunter4

Skeeters are out in full swing tonight, been munching on me for an hour…. Didn’t even think of my thermacell. What happened to our beautiful Fall weather? Feel like we miss Fall every year anymore….hot right through to winter late in year. Oh well, gotta be out to bag one. I have to say again…. It was a beautiful opening morning for weather though! Looks like rain and hot temps again (for October) all week. 
Good luck to everyone out.


----------



## Gene94

I'm with ya on the skeeters Perry...terrible. seeing deer though, so

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

All setup on a new property in 5c. Not a ton of expectations but good to hang in a tree and watch the sunset atleast....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Wife and I are all setup. Small year old buck was crossing the road as we parked. 

I agree with the hot weather. Card pull from today showed bucks on their feet Thursday during the cold front that hit us. Another cold snap around the middle of October would be great. Good news is I won't be firing up the woodstove


----------



## CBB

2 fawns here. 

Just got a text from my nephew who is hunting with my son. Doe down. Watched it drop..


----------



## Gene94

Got us some groceries...
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Had a doe and 2 fawns feeding at 20. 
Best buck I have on cam in here passed by at 80 yards. Not sure where he went. Doe ended up busting me amd snorting 273 times.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the big nanny


----------



## ZDC

I went out to the bean fields this afternoon after seeing tons of deer way out of range I went if for a few spot and stalks before it got too dark. 
I wanted a shot under 35 yards, I would go 40 if it was perfect broadside and deer wasn't alert. 


-Got 73 yards from a decent buck. 

55 yards from a good doe
and 68 on a group of doe on the edge of the woods

Although no deer down I had a good day.


----------



## KylePA

I took a skunking congrats on those knocking them down today...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy60

Saw a doe and two yearlings tonight. Almost popped the doe but decided not to. Had a good first day. Saw thirteen all together including three bucks, one nice one. Saw eight on the ride home tonight on the quad, one was a nice little 8 point probably about 14 inches wide.


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats Gene!
I saw 4 tonight…button and small doe under me and mommas stayed at 50 and fed through. All at 5:45….nothing else.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Gene….even better having your son out there to share the experience.


----------



## Gene94

Thanks guys! It was a great hunt. I got it on video too so that's a plus! Cory did super[emoji106][emoji106] We bumped 4 on our way to the stand then saw 6 on stand. I could have taken another nice doe after I got this one this one but I'm saving that tag for Cory. He's shooting crossbow well enough that a little more practice is all he needs before I let him try to take a deer. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Too hot for me. I'm going to wait a while.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Too hot for me. I'm going to wait a while.


Than hunt nude


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> Than hunt nude


----------



## davydtune

Gene94 said:


> Got us some groceries...[emoji16]
> View attachment 7476874
> View attachment 7476875
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Awesome! Congrats


----------



## TauntoHawk

ZDC said:


> Than hunt nude


According to Instagram it's a very common practice 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Only close action I saw last evening, the other plot had several in it. I told myself it’s too warm to shoot anything but a monster. Did have a close encounter with a pair of Barred owls at last light.















Congrats Gene


----------



## jlh42581

I saw 6 yesterday morning and 11 in the evening. All but a spike were 100 yards and I walked up on him at 10am scouting back to the truck... public

Grabbed ahold of either a big tree frog or a flying squirrel coming down last night. When it leapt from my hand I almost needed the lifeline to catch me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Couple guys at camp…Pop passed on a few doe, cousin hit a doe at dark on the trail now, buddy had two hunters walk in on him 2x and didn’t see anything except in his way out


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> Couple guys at camp…Pop passed on a few doe, cousin hit a doe at dark on the trail now, buddy had two hunters walk in on him 2x and didn’t see anything except in his way out


Good luck


----------



## CBB

Wife had 2 bucks sparring under her. Never gave her a shot. Smaller buck moved off and the bigger buck bedded at 7 yards behind a tree. She had a great night with action like that! 

My son and nephew kept me busy. They filled 2 doe tags. Late night skinning and quartering!


----------



## hobbs4421

TauntoHawk said:


> According to Instagram it's a very common practice
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I would have no chance of being scent free! Lol


----------



## Johnboy60

CBB said:


> Wife had 2 bucks sparring under her. Never gave her a shot. Smaller buck moved off and the bigger buck bedded at 7 yards behind a tree. She had a great night with action like that!
> 
> My son and nephew kept me busy. They filled 2 doe tags. Late night skinning and quartering!


Good time of year to try some light antler rattling. It’s easy to simulate it once you hear it for real.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Last night's view, I saw about 12 or 13 does and fawns, about 8 of them were in range at least once but the one I determined as the very biggest was either facing me, behind a limb, or facing away so I never got the chip shot I was looking for and the evening passed without seeing any bucks. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to those that got lucky!

I was setup about 4:30 yesterday evening, didn't expect to see anything moving where I setup till after 6 in the warm. My dad and bil headed to their spots...although neither ended up where they said they were going.
6:20 I heard one come barreling through thick stuff behind me, breaking branches and making all kind of noise. It was pretty damn close but I never saw it and it went dead silent soon after.
6:35 one snorted a few times a hundred something yards or better away...I wondered what that was about, but later learned my dad was over that way and was the cause.
6:43...a fawn came out to the field to my left...then another...then a nice doe, another fawn and another big doe. They came out right about 20yds from me where I couldn't get a shot and headed out in the field. Big doe ended up at 30-35yds broadside but she was so worked up and snorting, looking around the field and back my dads way. Any thoughts I had of shooting her in my mind envisioned her doing some extraordinary ducking and spinning on the shot...so I didn't attempt it and they never got any closer before going back out of sight. 
7:03 I stood up and gathered myself to walk out. The deer that came crashing in at 6:20 that I had heard earlier was in fact still there and about scared the hell out of me when it took off back up through the thick stuff...snorting as it went.

Dad was watching 8 as I headed back to the truck at 7:10 and saw 12 in total with no shot. He also did some fawn calling earlier and brought in a coyote he nearly got a shot at.

BIL saw 3 deer in total but not very close. Where he ended up sitting, he and dad snipped out a little spot for him to hide. Not sure how they missed seeing or disturbing it but later on as he sat there he figured out he was uncomfortably close to about a basketball sized hornets nest. 

Both my dad and bil, especially my bil, were eaten up by mosquitoes. I had sawyers on and wasn't much bothered by them.

Was a pretty good first day even though nothing was taken. The big negative for me was the ongoing sinus problems I've been having. About 5pm yesterday it started up and made for difficult afternoon to sit through. My ear was killing me and by quitting time I felt pretty bad. On the drive home I was sweating and hot for a bit......the headache so bad I thought we were gonna have to pull over so I could puke. Sometimes life is grand!


----------



## superslamsam

My wife missed a doe fifteen minutes after first light. This is her third year hunting. She loves it, but gets so torn up when a deer comes in. Lol. She shoots lights out on targets though. Luckily, she's either cleanly missed or made a perfect shot on deer. No wounding yet. She redeemed herself yesterday afternoon though and made a great shot on this one, I was so happy for her. I didn't even take a bow out yesterday, was happy to sit with her. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Billy H

superslamsam said:


> My wife missed a doe fifteen minutes after first light. This is her third year hunting. She loves it, but gets so torn up when a deer comes in. Lol. She shoots lights out on targets though. Luckily, she's either cleanly missed or made a perfect shot on deer. No wounding yet. She redeemed herself yesterday afternoon though and made a great shot on this one, I was so happy for her. I didn't even take a bow out yesterday, was happy to sit with her. Good luck everyone!


 That's awesome! Great pic. Best post on this thread thus far.


----------



## superslamsam

Billy H said:


> That's awesome! Great pic. Best post on this thread thus far.


Thank you!


----------



## Mathias

Looks like a warm next 2 weeks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Looks like a warm next 2 weeks.


Yep…Pop went to Potter for the week, hoping to connect with one of the better buck running the property before everyone else starts buggering up the place and it looks like rain just about every day at some point.

This is the best one we have on film…you can see Pop’s blind tucked in the tree line. He was in it last night and had a few doe come by, but no good buck.










Hope he connects!


----------



## perryhunter4

Yeah, it’s going to very hot for this time of year. Every year it seems to be this way anymore! Hope it breaks cold towards end of month!
That’s a damn nice buck Joe!! Has nice mass too…good luck to Bruce!


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, great looking buck.

The forecast, for what _they’re _worth, is for way above average temps for October.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Should make the first cold snap that much more intense


----------



## nicko

These temperatures will definitely temper your enthusiasm to get out every opportunity you can.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> These temperatures will definitely temper your enthusiasm to get out every opportunity you can.


Especially with the moisture…I think some skeeters are developing immunity to thermacell….they were thick the let two days


----------



## Mr. October

It’s great to see so many people getting so much action. I hunted PA yesterday and other than a few going by pre-dawn saw nothing. I hunted NJ this morning and waffled between 2 stands. I chose my rock solid always-see-deer stand where I’ve killed bucks the last 4 years. I saw nothing. I then went to pull camera cards at the second location and found a veritable cattle pat under it. Oh well. 

Regarding the camera I must have put in the card from a different type. There were trigger events this morning but the card format was wrong so I don’t know what they were. In other news, the camera still records in pink as I discovered when I reformatted the card. I had hoped I left the protective cover on the lens but I didn’t, so I’ll be looking up GardePro support tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Yep…Pop went to Potter for the week, hoping to connect with one of the better buck running the property before everyone else starts buggering up the place and it looks like rain just about every day at some point.
> 
> This is the best one we have on film…you can see Pop’s blind tucked in the tree line. He was in it last night and had a few doe come by, but no good buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he connects!


That’s a nice buck!


----------



## Mr. October

Looks like kinda awful weather for the next week or so. I was hoping this weekend would be decent.


----------



## Mathias

Y’all need to post more pics from stand, I really enjoy them, surely others do too.


----------



## 138104

My view from Saturday.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Y’all need to post more pics from stand, I really enjoy them, surely others do too.


My phone is on life support. I either need a new battery or new phone. Apple wouldn't replace the battery since the screen had a small crack without replacing the screen. A battery was only $49.00. A new screen was $170.00. I declined. Long story short, I didn't touch my phone in the stand lest I needed it for emergency purposes. The upside is . . I didn't touch my phone in the stand.


----------



## CBB

Looks like a wash today. Calling for thunderstorms after work. 
May go to a spot and check a couple cameras.


----------



## Schleprock1

My opening morning was pretty decent. Saw a spike at 7:15. A large single doe at 7:30 and another doe and yearling at 7:55. Of course the only one I had a shot at was the spike so no dragging workout in the morning.

Afternoon I headed into the stand a little after 4. Sure enough at 6:15 a spike walks by at 10 yards. Around 6:25 I hear something coming down the hill. A big doe, a yearling and another big doe looked like a train coming towards me nose to tail. I took the lead doe. 

And in large doe fashion she went to the worst possible place to die. It was a sparse winding blood trail going up hill and cross hill in the dark woods. I finally found her about 70 yards from the stand but after winding around in the dark focusing on the ground I wasn't sure exactly where I was. It is a small wood lot and there was no chance I wouldn't be able to find my way out, I just wasn't sure which way was best. 

There was a 7 foot high solid wall of green briars downhill and the small saplings and briars I followed her through from uphill wasn't all that much better. And it was up hill. I "thought" I was below a trail that crosses right below a spring. I knew if I walked to far away I would never find the deer again in the dark. I scouted up hill as far as I dared and the brush didn't get any better. Looking downhill I found a small hole through the brush at the end of the briar wall. I followed it about 30 feet and could see other ways through. Started dragging her down the hill 30 feet at a time and then scouting for the next pathway. After 4 moves like this I came to a nice trail. It was the trail I thought I was below. Then It was uphill following the trail until the woods opened up so I could go down to the field and out to the road. Finally got it in the truck around 9 PM. 

Too warm to let it hang so it had to be cut up. After a quick meal the wife brought me, the two of us started skinning and cutting. Finished up at 11 PM. Shooting deer can be a lot of work. Taking 42 lbs of meat to Weavers of Wellsville to get bologna, sticks and ring bologna made after work tonight.

Good luck and may all of your deer die in convenient locations.


----------



## neednew1

Only doe so far. Rain is tapering off.


----------



## noklok

Spike and 6 point in sparing and eating acorns. There is a good ten here I’m hoping for. Or maybe a doe.


----------



## Bucket

Schleprock1 said:


> My opening morning was pretty decent. Saw a spike at 7:15. A large single doe at 7:30 and another doe and yearling at 7:55. Of course the only one I had a shot at was the spike so no dragging workout in the morning.
> 
> Afternoon I headed into the stand a little after 4. Sure enough at 6:15 a spike walks by at 10 yards. Around 6:25 I hear something coming down the hill. A big doe, a yearling and another big doe looked like a train coming towards me nose to tail. I took the lead doe.
> 
> And in large doe fashion she went to the worst possible place to die. It was a sparse winding blood trail going up hill and cross hill in the dark woods. I finally found her about 70 yards from the stand but after winding around in the dark focusing on the ground I wasn't sure exactly where I was. It is a small wood lot and there was no chance I wouldn't be able to find my way out, I just wasn't sure which way was best.
> 
> There was a 7 foot high solid wall of green briars downhill and the small saplings and briars I followed her through from uphill wasn't all that much better. And it was up hill. I "thought" I was below a trail that crosses right below a spring. I knew if I walked to far away I would never find the deer again in the dark. I scouted up hill as far as I dared and the brush didn't get any better. Looking downhill I found a small hole through the brush at the end of the briar wall. I followed it about 30 feet and could see other ways through. Started dragging her down the hill 30 feet at a time and then scouting for the next pathway. After 4 moves like this I came to a nice trail. It was the trail I thought I was below. Then It was uphill following the trail until the woods opened up so I could go down to the field and out to the road. Finally got it in the truck around 9 PM.
> 
> Too warm to let it hang so it had to be cut up. After a quick meal the wife brought me, the two of us started skinning and cutting. Finished up at 11 PM. Shooting deer can be a lot of work. Taking 42 lbs of meat to Weavers of Wellsville to get bologna, sticks and ring bologna made after work tonight.
> 
> Good luck and may all of your deer die in convenient locations.


 Congrats and thanks for the story. I did something similar a couple years ago. Was tracking a doe and not really paying attention. By the time I found her, I "thought" I was only a short distance up to an old logging road. Long story short, It ended up taking the long way back to the truck and turned a fairly short easy drag into a tough one. I normally take by bow, stand and other crap back to the truck before I drag, but this time I decided it wasn't worth the extra trip....WRONG.


----------



## dougell

I reluctantly went out by myself saturday morning.Jordan still couldn't pull his bow back after breaking his collar bone almost three weeks earlier.It was a nice cool morning with a perfect wind but I didn't see anything until close to 9:00am when about a dozen doe came past me on a mission.They came from the opposite direction I would expect and they were in a hurry.Something or someone spooked them but I have a hard time believing anyone would have been in the area where they came from.Thinking a buck may have possibly bumped them,I let them all pass unscathed but no buck showed.After I got home,Jordan tried to pull his bow back and was able to draw it once I got it down to about 62lbs.We went to a spot in the afternoon where I had high hopes despite the high temps but didn't see anything but squirrels and a fisher.

Up until a month ago,I was seeing deer everywhere but they seemed to have gone underground.That happens quite a bit but it usually means there's a big mast crop somewhere.I haven't had much time to look but what scouting I have done hasn't turned up any mast.I think it will take a few sits and some time on the ground to get dialed in.


----------



## Mr. October

neednew1 said:


> Only doe so far. Rain is tapering off.


I'm hunting vicariously through others until the weekend.


----------



## 138104

neednew1 said:


> Only doe so far. Rain is tapering off.





noklok said:


> Spike and 6 point in sparing and eating acorns. There is a good ten here I’m hoping for. Or maybe a doe.


I give you both a lot of credit for hunting in this weather. I hope you are both rewarded!


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> This is the best one we have on film…


I'm old enough to remember when Potter County was synonymous with "spikes" and "forkhorns".

You were doing good if you got a "_nice_" 6- point there (still meaning small, but had those extra points to brag about).

Things sure have changed!


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> …I think some skeeters are developing immunity to thermacell….


They take that stuff back to the skeeter nest to feed the babies, like bees do with nectar. 😎


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pyme said:


> I'm old enough to remember when Potter County was synonymous with "spikes" and "forkhorns".
> 
> You were doing good if you got a "_nice_" 6- point there (still meaning small, but had those extra points to brag about).
> 
> Things sure have changed!


We've been pretty fortuante this year, but it doesn't sound like it's unique to us as others have also mentioned seeing better quality in multiple buck this year. I'd like to think some of our efforts have something to do with it, but probably not. 
Did get these two clips of the big one...we have another 10 and a 9 that are not this great, but still won't survive if they pass me. There are also at least three different very nice quality 8's that we have several pics of on and around the property.

This is just the property out back, not our lease in Coudersport. We have several very nice buck there as well, including a dandy 10 that probably scores just below the one in the clips below....












Told my Pop he needs another year, the brows are weak

In all seriousness, hope he connects this week.

A little depressing....the same phenomena is happening KS as well and the landowner is sharing pics of some DANDIES....and I don't have a tag .... sure hope Pop can connect with a good one somewhere this year1


----------



## nicko

There are no deer in Potter County.


----------



## nicko

Does anybody try a fawn call in early season?


----------



## dougell

I've killed dozens of does over the years using a fawn call.probably 20 some years ago I bought a Primos fawn in distress call after watching their propaganda video.It didn't work every time but multiple times I've had does come crashing in.It's actually exciting but they come in on high alert and getting a shot isn't always possible.I haven't used it in years because I think it kinds blows your spot after you use it.I also have a c'meere deer,which is exactly as it's described.I've turned bunches of does with that call and had them come strait in.You can make almost the same sound with an extinguisher.It's just a low high low drawn out note sound.

We hunt coyotes quite a bit during the summer.If you use a fawn in distress,I'd say a good 75% of the time we have does come crashing in.


----------



## ZDC

I just thought I would share this but my target buck is pretty much only active during the day. 

Between all my cameras I have gotten tons of pictures and none of which were at night 

He is normally active around 11 am to 3 pm 
I get most pics around 12 

Im not sure if it will be harder to kill him or easier,
Things could get interesting walking to the stand.


----------



## Gene94

ZDC said:


> I just thought I would share this but my target buck is pretty much only active during the day.
> 
> Between all my cameras I have gotten tons of pictures and none of which were at night
> 
> He is normally active around 11 am to 3 pm
> I get most pics around 12
> 
> Im not sure if it will be harder to kill him or easier,
> Things could get interesting walking to the stand.


That's interesting! I would assume the cameras must be tight to bedding then and he's getting up to feed a little?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## noklok

ZDC said:


> I just thought I would share this but my target buck is pretty much only active during the day.
> 
> Between all my cameras I have gotten tons of pictures and none of which were at night
> 
> He is normally active around 11 am to 3 pm
> I get most pics around 12
> 
> Im not sure if it will be harder to kill him or easier,
> Things could get interesting walking to the stand.


Is this property extremely low pressure? That’s the only time i have experienced this.


----------



## CBB

Well thw rain storm came and went. I got calls for 2 loads of wood today so getting ready to hook up the trailer and deliver. Truth be told I'd rather be heading to a treestand. But 150$ is 150$...


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I've killed dozens of does over the years using a fawn call.probably 20 some years ago I bought a Primos fawn in distress call after watching their propaganda video.It didn't work every time but multiple times I've had does come crashing in.It's actually exciting but they come in on high alert and getting a shot isn't always possible.I haven't used it in years because I think it kinds blows your spot after you use it.I also have a c'meere deer,which is exactly as it's described.I've turned bunches of does with that call and had them come strait in.You can make almost the same sound with an extinguisher.It's just a low high low drawn out note sound.
> 
> We hunt coyotes quite a bit during the summer.If you use a fawn in distress,I'd say a good 75% of the time we have does come crashing in.


I used to have a fawn distress call but ended up ditching it as I thought the same that using it without success simply boogered up a spot. I'm thinking more of using a fawn-calling-for-its-mom call. The highest tone I can hit on a Tru-Talker grunt tube seems to be fairly close to calls I heard in a video.


----------



## dougell

It's easy to do with an extinguisher as well.If you can get one of these,pick it up.I have one and it works very well.I was thinking c'meer deer but this is it.
Woods Wise Introduces The Lost Fawn Ma-Mah Deer Call | Bowhunting.Net


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I just thought I would share this but my target buck is pretty much only active during the day.
> 
> Between all my cameras I have gotten tons of pictures and none of which were at night
> 
> He is normally active around 11 am to 3 pm
> I get most pics around 12
> 
> Im not sure if it will be harder to kill him or easier,
> Things could get interesting walking to the stand.


Sounds easer to me. Sleep in. Hit the diner for a nice breakfast and stroll to the stand by 10:00 or so. Whack your buck and be home in time for an afternoon nap. Sounds good on paper anyway.


----------



## Pyme

CBB said:


> Truth be told I'd rather be heading to a treestand. But 150$ is 150$...


That's another treestand for next year.

Or a dozen arrows. 

Or... Or.... Or.....

Passing up one afternoon of non-prime hunting to put $150 in your pocket? No-brainer. 😎


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> Does anybody try a fawn call in early season?


Never tried one but light rattling will work on bucks and does. With the leaves on visibility is limited so I rattle sparingly and light, just enough for any close by deer to hear it.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> Sounds easer to me. Sleep in. Hit the diner for a nice breakfast and stroll to the stand by 10:00 or so. Whack your buck and be home in time for an afternoon nap. Sounds good on paper anyway.


That's what I am thinking but it almost sounds too good


----------



## ZDC

noklok said:


> Is this property extremely low pressure? That’s the only time i have experienced this.


It is a small 7 acres ( 2 acres are thick swamp and reeds the deer like to bed in) behind my house with a neighborhood on one side and a house on the other. 

It is almost shaped like a oval but one end of the oval is connected to a larger 200 acers of woods. 

I think the deer don't feel to pressured even when I go back to hunt because they are use to being fairly close to people. 

The 200 acres are hunted fairly regularly and I'm the only one hunting the 7, I think the deer must feel a little safer back there.


----------



## ZDC

Gene94 said:


> That's interesting! I would assume the cameras must be tight to bedding then and he's getting up to feed a little?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I have my camera on an apple tree that is 75 yards from the bedding. 





If someone reminds me this weekend I'll pull my card and show you guys. 


Or even better I'll shoot the deer and show you it.


----------



## CBB

I just don't get some people. Been mentoring a 17yr old kid that friends with my boys. He's all in...
Scouting, shooting, buying gear, he is putting in crazy effort. 

Has a good buck on cam and went to a tree tonight that's not far from my place and coincidentally not far from a road or one of neighbors. Someone, probably a local from the neighborhood proceeds to burn tires honk horns and be an jackazz....mind you this is ANF and big woods with some houses and camps nearby. 

Now I've been dealing with some stuff since I bought the land and posted it. That's my cross to bear. 
But messing with these kids really torques me off. 

I hope I can catch someone In the act. 

Rant over


----------



## 12-Ringer

Those folks don’t discriminate …. they harass all….


----------



## nicko

Just booked a one night stay at Sweden Valley in Potter on the way back from visiting our son in college this weekend. Won’t be getting there until Sunday so no hunting but will get to see Maisy run the 7 acre field and check out the status of the food “patches” we put down in August. Detour home through Cherry Springs to check out the foliage.


----------



## tyepsu

Leaving Eastern Ohio tomorrow around 4 pm to head back to where I grew up in Tioga County. I'll be hunting my parents and uncles properties in 3A, with my dad Wednesday through Saturday. My dad is 80 years old and still getting out there, so I'm going to cherish every opportunity I have to hunt with him. He has 1 3A doe tag and I have 2. Shot a doe in Ohio Friday night, so not sure if I'll take a doe this trip. Just looking forward to time away from work and enjoying the great outdoors with my dad. Would be great if he could get a shot at a nice buck.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Sounds easer to me. Sleep in. Hit the diner for a nice breakfast and stroll to the stand by 10:00 or so. Whack your buck and be home in time for an afternoon nap. Sounds good on paper anyway.


I've done that exact thing many-a-time. Works like a charm. 

Well, except for the "whack your buck" part.... 🥴

But I do the rest of it a lot. 😎


----------



## Charman03

It’s pretty crazy how archery season has essentially turned into what rifle season used to be.
Pressure is immense in these parts. Curious if there are any deer hunters anymore that only hunt rifle. Seems like archery participation is at an all time high.


----------



## Pyme

Charman03 said:


> It’s pretty crazy how archery season has essentially turned into what rifle season used to be.
> Pressure is immense in these parts. Curious if there are any deer hunters anymore that only hunt rifle. Seems like archery participation is at an all time high.


When I started archery hunting in the 70's, you had the woods to yourself.

Crossbows have no doubt upped the numbers a lot.


----------



## PAbigbear

Charman03 said:


> It’s pretty crazy how archery season has essentially turned into what rifle season used to be.
> Pressure is immense in these parts. Curious if there are any deer hunters anymore that only hunt rifle. Seems like archery participation is at an all time high.


I don't know anyone who fits that bill. The full crossbow inclusion has changed everything. Don't know what everyone else is seeing but vertical bowhunters seem to be in the minority.


----------



## j.d.m.

Archery kill numbers in PA reached 34% or 38% last year. That number has been growing very slowly up to the point of allowing crossbows, where it jumped up close to that number. Most guys I see on public are carrying a crossbow. Also this year there are all 5 of us that are using crossbow that just 4 years ago, 4 of us were using regular bow. Now mine is injury related, and I will be using my normal bow from then on. But yes..... I see heavy archery pressure in my area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> I don't know anyone who fits that bill. The full crossbow inclusion has changed everything. Don't know what everyone else is seeing but vertical bowhunters seem to be in the minority.


 Yes it has changed everything.


----------



## Johnboy60

Pyme said:


> When I started archery hunting in the 70's, you had the woods to yourself.
> 
> Crossbows have no doubt upped the numbers a lot.


I consider myself lucky not to have to resort to hunting public land and dealing with it. And fortunately the guys on the lease I hunt are your typical 4 to 5 days a year gun hunters.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Camp


nicko said:


> Just booked a one night stay at Sweden Valley in Potter on the way back from visiting our son in college this weekend. Won’t be getting there until Sunday so no hunting but will get to see Maisy run the 7 acre field and check out the status of the food “patches” we put down in August. Detour home through Cherry Springs to check out the foliage.


Nicky, camp is not far from cherry springs, you will love that area! You should go down east fork road, towards Wharton, onto 872 check out the Stevenson dam. Probably see some elk also. Very nice drive.


----------



## CBB

Stupid hot out


----------



## bucco921

CBB said:


> Stupid hot out


Gonna stay that way for 2 more weeks it appears...... but the next October cold front should be full of action.... gotta stay positive lol


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> It is a small 7 acres ( 2 acres are thick swamp and reeds the deer like to bed in) behind my house with a neighborhood on one side and a house on the other.
> 
> It is almost shaped like a oval but one end of the oval is connected to a larger 200 acers of woods.
> 
> I think the deer don't feel to pressured even when I go back to hunt because they are use to being fairly close to people.
> 
> The 200 acres are hunted fairly regularly and I'm the only one hunting the 7, I think the deer must feel a little safer back there.


I hunt a small suburban woodlot that sounds similar. In such settings I have found scent to be much less of a factor because the deer are used to people being nearby all the time. A good whiff of person right in the woods will still result in snorts and white tails.


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> It’s pretty crazy how archery season has essentially turned into what rifle season used to be.
> Pressure is immense in these parts. Curious if there are any deer hunters anymore that only hunt rifle. Seems like archery participation is at an all time high.


Crossbows have been a game changer for archery season. I do lament the loss of that post-Thanksgiving influx of people going to Pennsylvania deer camps from all over the country. The Saturday night after Thanksgiving was truly festive. We'd see people from all over the country who came to PA to hunt our 2 million deer. The last time we were up in the small town where our old camp was for rifle season, none of the local small businesses even realized deer season was starting. 

Was it crazy in the woods? A little. But if you knew how to make it work for you, it was pretty fun.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> I don't know anyone who fits that bill. The full crossbow inclusion has changed everything. Don't know what everyone else is seeing but vertical bowhunters seem to be in the minority.


The harvest reports bear that out as well.


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> Stupid hot out


I think this is the new normal for archery season. We were comparing participation in bow vs. rifle earlier, but now rifle season has temperatures like we used to have in bow season. I remember some warm days in late September for archery but usually not very far into October you could count on temps being in the 40s or 50s most mornings. Now that is a lot more unusual in October. Heck, there have been some great beach days well into late October the last few years. At our old hunting camp in rifle season we used to burn two stoves. A big coal stove and a pot belly and it would often still be cold. Now in rifle season, I wear light running clothes to walk to my stand lest I be soaked in sweat all day.


----------



## j.d.m.

This warmth is the new normal. As well as summers being sweaty and wet. Mosquitoes are crazy bad every year now. I never remember being bit by them in middle of town, now they are infested anymore, and forget about the woods in summer. It’s the new climate for north east. Just like ponds not freezing over thick enough to ice skate like they did all winter when I was a kid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

j.d.m. said:


> This warmth is the new normal. As well as summers being sweaty and wet. Mosquitoes are crazy bad every year now. I never remember being bit by them in middle of town, now they are infested anymore, and forget about the woods in summer. It’s the new climate for north east. *Just like ponds not freezing over thick enough to ice skate like they did all winter when I was a kid.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously! I grew up in South Jersey (where I still hunt). We had about 60 acres of mixed woods and marshland with a network of ditches that ran through it. I spent last winter creating a photo album of family pictures from my youth. I have a bunch of pictures of us ice skating and me working my trap line walking on ice in mid-December. I used to get to some of my firearms deer stands by ice. Now the same water never freezes all winter let alone thick enough to skate or walk on.


----------



## CBB

I think tonight after work I'll go put batteries in a cell cam that's getting low and take a hike to look for some acorns in other areas.


----------



## andymick32

I agree. I don't remember archery hunting when I was younger when the first two weeks of the season were mid 60s, low 70s. I'm in one of the coldest regions of PA too.


----------



## Bigmike23

ya this weather sucks. I Don't even feel like getting out more till it cools off a bit. Last 3 days ive hunted have been miserable


----------



## Mathias

I’m heading out shortly. It’s 65 here 5 degrees warmer at my place up in 3C. Not optimum temperature but I need some tree time.


----------



## Mr. October

I really only worry about the weather on the weekends. I can't get out during the week although in November I'll be sure to take a couple cold mornings off.


----------



## Sammymusi

Hey all just wanted to share my story!! Opening day in 2a this past Saturday. Day ill never forget ! 










Pennsylvania Bowhunter Tags 179-inch 15-point on Opening Day - North American Whitetail


After three years of hunting this buck, Sam Musi killed him on the edge of his bedding area.




www.northamericanwhitetail.com


----------



## Sammymusi

Very humbling experience and one for my own record book of hunting.


----------



## Gene94

Sammymusi said:


> Hey all just wanted to share my story!! Opening day in 2a this past Saturday. Day ill never forget !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Bowhunter Tags 179-inch 15-point on Opening Day - North American Whitetail
> 
> 
> After three years of hunting this buck, Sam Musi killed him on the edge of his bedding area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northamericanwhitetail.com


Unbelievable Sammy! Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammymusi

Thanks so much .. I am still on cloud 9 and not sure if I'll ever come down haha !! I have wv and ohio to still chase them bucks so at least my rut action later in the next months to come.


----------



## nicko

Wow… Wow!!!!! Congratulation Sam… Truly a buck of a lifetime… Just adds an extra layer to it that you have history with him and were holding out for him for three years.


----------



## superslamsam

Sammymusi said:


> Hey all just wanted to share my story!! Opening day in 2a this past Saturday. Day ill never forget !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Bowhunter Tags 179-inch 15-point on Opening Day - North American Whitetail
> 
> 
> After three years of hunting this buck, Sam Musi killed him on the edge of his bedding area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northamericanwhitetail.com


Awesome buck and story! Congrats!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on a awesome buck


----------



## Billy H

Great buck and great story. Thanks for sharing. Congrats!


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Y’all need to post more pics from stand, I really enjoy them, surely others do too.


Here's tonight's hide...









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Sammymusi said:


> Hey all just wanted to share my story!! Opening day in 2a this past Saturday. Day ill never forget !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Bowhunter Tags 179-inch 15-point on Opening Day - North American Whitetail
> 
> 
> After three years of hunting this buck, Sam Musi killed him on the edge of his bedding area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northamericanwhitetail.com


Awesome!!!


----------



## nicko

Gene94 said:


> Here's tonight's hide...
> View attachment 7478670
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Good lookin' spot Gene.


----------



## CBB

Well the card pulls were terrible. Nothing but doe and a couple small bucks. Took a walk.... found a spot I'm not currently hunting loaded with white oak. 

I'll be hunting it soon. Should have taken a stamd with me tonight...


----------



## hobbs4421

nicko said:


> Does anybody try a fawn call in early season?


I’ve thought about it, but I generally try to blend in and be invisible and silent during early season. I like to do a little calling just after Halloween


----------



## Mr. October

Sammymusi said:


> Hey all just wanted to share my story!! Opening day in 2a this past Saturday. Day ill never forget !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Bowhunter Tags 179-inch 15-point on Opening Day - North American Whitetail
> 
> 
> After three years of hunting this buck, Sam Musi killed him on the edge of his bedding area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northamericanwhitetail.com


What a great buck! Congratulations!!


----------



## nicko

Going to get out tomorrow morning but not really liking this east wind as I don’t have any stand locations or spots that are conducive to that wind direction on this property. In any event, game movement calendar rates today and tomorrow as the two best days for the month so we shall see.


----------



## 138104

Sammymusi said:


> Hey all just wanted to share my story!! Opening day in 2a this past Saturday. Day ill never forget !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Bowhunter Tags 179-inch 15-point on Opening Day - North American Whitetail
> 
> 
> After three years of hunting this buck, Sam Musi killed him on the edge of his bedding area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northamericanwhitetail.com


Congrats!


----------



## Mathias

What’s going on here?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Soupy morning in 5C


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> What’s going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw your flash?? I get a couple of deer jumping from mine


----------



## Mathias

I meant the vapor trail 😳


----------



## Bucket

j.d.m. said:


> *This warmth is the new normal*. As well as summers being sweaty and wet. Mosquitoes are crazy bad every year now. I never remember being bit by them in middle of town, now they are infested anymore, and forget about the woods in summer. It’s the new climate for north east. Just like ponds not freezing over thick enough to ice skate like they did all winter when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Until it changes again.

The past 10 years or so I've pretty much avoided the first couple weeks of archery due to the heat, but I also remember several saturdays back in the late 80's and early 90's where I would hunt the first couple hours and then lay in the camp yard in a tee shirt listening to the football game. 

And farther back than that, I remember as a kid putting on drives the first week of rifle in a t-shirt, with everyone scrambling to try to find an orange vest rather than their hunting coat.

I agree that we have had more warm days, but it's not like we never had them in the past.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> I meant the vapor trail [emoji15]


Scared her right out of her skin.. um hair 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Is there a sapling there?


----------



## nicko




----------



## nicko

Had two pass through below me about 40 yards out but no shot opportunity or time to glass to see if there was any nubs on their head or if they were flat heads. Pretty much the same spot I saw a couple on opening morning so my stand appears to be off by about 20 to 30 yards. Not gonna be able to move it today but I think I will need a slide this set down the hill a little bit.


----------



## ezshot81

Anyone have advice on doing a straight bow for bow trade on here? How to protect yourself?...


----------



## 138104

ezshot81 said:


> Anyone have advice on doing a straight bow for bow trade on here? How to protect yourself?...


Set a value for the bows and then each of you send a payment. If you don’t receive the bow you traded to, then at least you have the $$.


----------



## nicko

Done for the morning… Couldn’t even make it until 10 o’clock… Just got too warm and humid and bugs are coming out. After seeing the two doe, one red fox and that was it


----------



## CBB

Oct 18 may be a vacation day. Looks like a killer cold front 2 days ahead of a full moon


----------



## nicko

Pulled out of the area where I parked, drove not even 100 yards, and two deer are standing in the road. Now they’re just taunting me.


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> Oct 18 may be a vacation day. Looks like a killer cold front 2 days ahead of a full moon


You have a lot more faith in long term weather forecasts than I do. 😀But I hope you are right.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Pulled out of the area where I parked, drove not even 100 yards, and two deer or standing in the road. Now they’re just taunting me.


I keep seeing the same two buck in my front yard at 4:00 in the morning. I live in the middle of a development. They come in to eat the acorns.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Pulled out of the area where I parked, drove not even 100 yards, and two deer or standing in the road. Now they’re just taunting me.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## ZDC

Heck , even 5 years ago we would have 2 or 3 feet of snow for like 3 months straight 

Now we can't get snow for more than a week.


----------



## CBB

Mr. October said:


> You have a lot more faith in long term weather forecasts than I do. 😀But I hope you are right.



Lol! Gotta have something to look forward too!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw a gorgeous buck on the way in today...coming across a bean field with light fog raising, I pulled over to watch as it was too far to even attempt a photo with my phone....was nice to see....

Everything has just about stopped in Potter, less than 5 pics across a fleet of cell cams, Pop and his buddy zero sightings in from stand the last two days. Warm South winds, light rain a little bit at some point every day all likely contributing.

Pop hunted the blind until 6:55PM on Monday, quitting time is 7:08PM ........would have been about a 25 yard shot.










Hope he didn't blow his chance...the South winds for the rest of the week really mess that spot up...the next foretasted desirable wind won't be until next Wednesday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

You can see the blind better in this clip of him….


----------



## nicko

Not going to be in a rush to climb into a stand until temps and humdity levels tail off a bit.


----------



## Bigmike23

12-Ringer said:


> Saw a gorgeous buck on the way in today...coming across a bean field with light fog raising, I pulled over to watch as it was too far to even attempt a photo with my phone....was nice to see....
> 
> Everything has just about stopped in Potter, less than 5 pics across a fleet of cell cams, Pop and his buddy zero sightings in from stand the last two days. Warm South winds, light rain a little bit at some point every day all likely contributing.
> 
> Pop hunted the blind until 6:55PM on Monday, quitting time is 7:08PM ........would have been about a 25 yard shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he didn't blow his chance...the South winds for the rest of the week really mess that spot up...the next foretasted desirable wind won't be until next Wednesday.


Same thing in luzerne/Lackawanna county. Across 6 reveals I was averaging 15-20 pics a night in big woods. I've had a whopping 10 pics since Saturday. I'm done hunting till it cools off. I'm finding no joy with the bugs, heat, and wishy washy winds


----------



## Schleprock1

You know how you go out into the woods 3 hours before quitting time and look forward to that last, best 15 minutes of daylight...... 
Last evenings east wind was not the best for my location but some of the deer come from the south so it was still possible to see a deer. At 6:45 I see movement to the south. Not a deer. It is another hunter that I knew was in there but up the hill further, walking out for the evening. Quitting time here was 7:04. I talked to him and his wife on the way out. He couldn't see anymore so he got out of his stand. His wife was hunting in a blind and said she could still see and didn't know why he would get down at that time. I hope they get bored early this year and give up.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> I’m heading out shortly. It’s 65 here 5 degrees warmer at my place up in 3C. Not optimum temperature but I need some tree time.


Matt, you headed to your place this weekend? I'm seeing a 12 degree cool off from Fridays high to Saturday for that area. 

I made arrangements for the kids and am going to take my wife up, since my dad and I hunted NY this past weekend I'd like for her to get first sit on the food plot if a temp drop is coming. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

For guys still running “old school” trail cams and checking SD cards, this is a good little pick up to check things in field. SD card reader for an iPhone but they probably have them for androids as well. Generic no-name brand $16 online. I had to download a separate app for it but it works like a charm.


----------



## CBB

I delivered another load of wood after work today. I want to hunt but hate to burn spots early in this heat. My cams out back have dried up. 2 acres of corn, over half an acre of chicory, half an acre of Green Patch Plus, apples and pears dropping. 

All the bucks have moved to the acorns. Many of the does with them. Still a few does here. Come rut thw bucks will be back. 

Just can't get excited in these Temps. Regardless I'm hunting tomorrow..

Friday night lights for the homecoming football game and hunting Saturday morning. Setting a new stand or 2 Sunday on the acorns.


----------



## PSU Joe

So decided to take my older son (24 y/o) out to our lone hunting spot in 5D for the first time this year. Hadn't been able to get out there much so far so really just wanted to get in a tree and observe deer patterns before the upcoming stretch of warmer weather. Is in a residential neighborhood and have one stands on each side in back of friends property about 150 yards apart. Last two years stands were in absolutely wrong locations so wanted to see if travel patterns were the same to see if a ground blind was a better option. My son hasn't been able to hunt due to college in two years wanted to come with me so not passing up a good bonding evening. Put him on one side and me the other. Of course he gets doe action right away and I advise to let them pass (had young ones with them). Around 6pm see three more doe heading his way - two mature doe and one yearling. Older doe keep looking behind them. He again texts asking if he should shoot the doe. Then through the binos I see a buck skirting under the pines heading his way. Sure as day it walks right up the trail to him nosing down after the doe. Stops to graze at 30 yards quartering too him. I can only see his tail at this point. Hear a smack and the buck takes off like a shot. He texts that he shot at the buck and his arrow was in him as he ran off. Proud papa moment for sure but I must admit I have hunted this property hard without success for two years and two hours into his first hunt in years he has three shooting opportunities. What gives : ). Waited until dark to head over to him and see if we can find the arrow and any blood. Couldn't find any blood for about 50 yards so was just checking the thicket on the edge of the property thinking I should call some friends to help search for blood when I spotted his tail off under the pines. He only went 75 yards. Son #1 was thrilled and is his second buck taken so far. Not the biggest rack but a big body deer for sure. His shot placement wasn't the best but got the job done! Hope everyone success this season. Now I need to get one that is slightly bigger


----------



## nicko

PSU Joe said:


> So decided to take my older son (24 y/o) out to our lone hunting spot in 5D for the first time this year. Hadn't been able to get out there much so far so really just wanted to get in a tree and observe deer patterns before the upcoming stretch of warmer weather. Is in a residential neighborhood and have one stands on each side in back of friends property about 150 yards apart. Last two years stands were in absolutely wrong locations so wanted to see if travel patterns were the same to see if a ground blind was a better option. My son hasn't been able to hunt due to college in two years wanted to come with me so not passing up a good bonding evening. Put him on one side and me the other. Of course he gets doe action right away and I advise to let them pass (had young ones with them). Around 6pm see three more doe heading his way - two mature doe and one yearling. Older doe keep looking behind them. He again texts asking if he should shoot the doe. Then through the binos I see a buck skirting under the pines heading his way. Sure as day it walks right up the trail to him nosing down after the doe. Stops to graze at 30 yards quartering too him. I can only see his tail at this point. Hear a smack and the buck takes off like a shot. He texts that he shot at the buck and his arrow was in him as he ran off. Proud papa moment for sure but I must admit I have hunted this property hard without success for two years and two hours into his first hunt in years he has three shooting opportunities. What gives : ). Waited until dark to head over to him and see if we can find the arrow and any blood. Couldn't find any blood for about 50 yards so was just checking the thicket on the edge of the property thinking I should call some friends to help search for blood when I spotted his tail off under the pines. He only went 75 yards. Son #1 was thrilled and is his second buck taken so far. Not the biggest rack but a big body deer for sure. His shot placement wasn't the best but got the job done! Hope everyone success this season. Now I need to get one that is slightly bigger


The smile says it all…..congrats to both of you! Definitely an evening to remember.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u both PSU


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Charman03

Nice buck psu joe. This exactly why my buddy never gets a buck because he always shoots the does that come by first


----------



## jlh42581

I had time to hunt yesterday but decided to stay on the ground. Went to a spot last year that had excellent buck sign. Food plots looked like TV, on public I might add. Not a hoof print, browsing of it, deer turd nothing. I was way back in too, not by a road. Decided screw that whats the point, left and stopped at another place. Im walking back and hickory nuts are everywhere but I know they arent eating those. Im thinking, this habitat here really sucks too but continue on. I hit the edge of the ridge and a transition to pines and BOOM buck rubs everywhere. There was nothing I could do from the ground, every setup I could see id have been busted so I backed out of there too. Looks to be morning movement coming back to bed. Plan to hang a stand friday and try it saturday morning as well if its not a downpour. If I dont see him friday or saturday ill probably back off it till last week of October.

Tell ya what, what few deer are left in the big woods are really grouped up. Its amazing how much cover holds nothing, I dont even wanna know what the current DPSM is on this public up here, it would prob make me angry.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop and his buddy skunked again…not even a sighting. One pic on cam from 8am-now today….lost track of how many cams are running up there at this moment


----------



## nicko

The October lull / transition period.


----------



## Gene94

Cameras were dead (as far as bucks) for a week or 2 then today I got pics of 2 respectable bucks...one late morning and one early evening 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Heading out in am. Hoping for a doe. Weather sucks. Very warm. But
u can't kill them on the couch


----------



## Gene94

Gene94 said:


> Cameras were dead (as far as bucks) for a week or 2 then today I got pics of 2 respectable bucks...one late morning and one early evening
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Here they are
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

over 2000 posts already! 

Either PA is the most represented state on AT or we just like to talk a lot.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Bucket said:


> over 2000 posts already!
> 
> Either PA is the most represented state on AT or we just like to talk a lot.


Why can't it be both 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Camera's have been very dead over the last two weeks. Glad it's not just me. Was getting worried I did something wrong.......again.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Camera's have been very dead over the last two weeks. Glad it's not just me. Was getting worried I did something wrong.......again.


My cams have been dead too. I did get these turkeys this morning.


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Saw 5 bucks this morning. They aren’t moving far from the acorns and all my trail cameras have been dead on travel routes. 

Not a crazy amount of acorns but they are concentrated and zero deer activity outside of the feeding areas. Been putting boots to ground to try and find the acorns. Most of my typical preferred hunting spots do not have food and they typically do. 

Could have poked the one at 35 yards, was the biggest of the 5, but just not quite big enough. Hoping for a 130s mountain bucks to magically appear like they do. 

Going to move some cameras around based on food sources I have found over the last week and hopefully find more food today between hunts. 

Our food plots look great but no activity- which I don’t mind. I prefer hunting the big woods and this the first time in 2 years we have had any acorns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

So I leave work early yesterday to get an afternoon hunt in.Jordan and I leave the truck and we're walking on a trail with a steep ravine to our left,lined with pine.As hot as it was,I told Jordan to keep and I out because it's cool in there and deer would probably be bedded.About halfway through I spot a deer stand up and look at us.I glassed it and to my surprise it's a decent buck above and past his ears.Jordan nocks and arrow and I range it at 38 yards.Wack,the hit sounded good but neither of us saw the impact.We decided to back out,hunt where we planned on hunting and come back later.We split up and hunt opposite ridges of another big ravine.As I'm sitting there,I hear what I thought was a turkey kee keeing between where we were both hunting.Then about 30 minutes before dark I hear barking,coming from what sounded like where he was hunting.I saw nothing so I climbed down around 7:00.Just as I was getting finished packing up,I hear Jordan calling my name in the distance.The closer I get,the more frantic it sounded.Thinking he had some kind of accident.I dropped my bow and hurried up.As i approached his stand and saw his light,he screamed that he was being attacked by a bear.I dropped my pack,grabbed my 10mm and chambered a round.When I got up there he was completely out of his mind.As it turns out,a bear spent the last hour circling his stand popping his teeth,and huffing and pumping.He tried whistling to scare it off and then barked at it,thinking it would be afraid of a dog.At one point,the bear came up the ladder,stuck it's head over the footrest and swiped at his feet.When I asked him why he didn't put an arrow in it's noggin,he said,oh yeah,I shot a doe just before the bear came in AND HE ONLY HAD TWO ARROWS WITH HIM.He heard the deer crash but it ran behind the stand into a thick patch of autumn olive and guess where the bear went when it left?He didn't want to go after it but I couldn't just let it go so we went in,found it about 35 yards away and surprisingly,it wasn't touched,we tagged it,drug it several hundred yards before gutting it.On the way out,we checked where he hit the buck and it was dead,not 20 yards away,just over the lip of a ravine.It turned out to be a decent 6 point about 15".Not as big as I thought but not bad either.It was 9:30 by the time we got back to the truck and we were up til about 1:00am getting them in a fridge.Most certainly a hunt he will never forget.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> So I leave work early yesterday to get an afternoon hunt in.Jordan and I leave the truck and we're walking on a trail with a steep ravine to our left,lined with pine.As hot as it was,I told Jordan to keep and I out because it's cool in there and deer would probably be bedded.About halfway through I spot a deer stand up and look at us.I glassed it and to my surprise it's a decent buck above and past his ears.Jordan nocks and arrow and I range it at 38 yards.Wack,the hit sounded good but neither of us saw the impact.We decided to back out,hunt where we planned on hunting and come back later.We split up and hunt opposite ridges of another big ravine.As I'm sitting there,I hear what I thought was a turkey kee keeing between where we were both hunting.Then about 30 minutes before dark I hear barking,coming from what sounded like where he was hunting.I saw nothing so I climbed down around 7:00.Just as I was getting finished packing up,I hear Jordan calling my name in the distance.The closer I get,the more frantic it sounded.Thinking he had some kind of accident.I dropped my bow and hurried up.As i approached his stand and saw his light,he screamed that he was being attacked by a bear.I dropped my pack,grabbed my 10mm and chambered a round.When I got up there he was completely out of his mind.As it turns out,a bear spent the last hour circling his stand popping his teeth,and huffing and pumping.He tried whistling to scare it off and then barked at it,thinking it would be afraid of a dog.At one point,the bear came up the ladder,stuck it's head over the footrest and swiped at his feet.When I asked him why he didn't put an arrow in it's noggin,he said,oh yeah,I shot a doe just before the bear came in AND HE ONLY HAD TWO ARROWS WITH HIM.He heard the deer crash but it ran behind the stand into a thick patch of autumn olive and guess where the bear went when it left?He didn't want to go after it but I couldn't just let it go so we went in,found it about 35 yards away and surprisingly,it wasn't touched,we tagged it,drug it several hundred yards before gutting it.On the way out,we checked where he hit the buck and it was dead,not 20 yards away,just over the lip of a ravine.It turned out to be a decent 6 point about 15".Not as big as I thought but not bad either.It was 9:30 by the time we got back to the truck and we were up til about 1:00am getting them in a fridge.Most certainly a hunt he will never forget.


Wow, thinking it's a hunt that you won't soon forget either.


----------



## dougell

Probably.he got some of the bear's antics on video through his phone.I'll try to post it once he sends it to me


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Probably.he got some of the bear's antics on video through his phone.I'll try to post it once he sends it to me


With how lethal that kid is I'm surprised he didn't dispatch it with a pocket knife and some Paracord

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

As it turns out,he's a real candy arse when he doesn't have a weapon in his hands lol.


----------



## Billy H

Why didn't he use the phone to contact you? Your wife might want to add extra detergent when she washes his shorts😁


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> So I leave work early yesterday to get an afternoon hunt in.Jordan and I leave the truck and we're walking on a trail with a steep ravine to our left,lined with pine.As hot as it was,I told Jordan to keep and I out because it's cool in there and deer would probably be bedded.About halfway through I spot a deer stand up and look at us.I glassed it and to my surprise it's a decent buck above and past his ears.Jordan nocks and arrow and I range it at 38 yards.Wack,the hit sounded good but neither of us saw the impact.We decided to back out,hunt where we planned on hunting and come back later.We split up and hunt opposite ridges of another big ravine.As I'm sitting there,I hear what I thought was a turkey kee keeing between where we were both hunting.Then about 30 minutes before dark I hear barking,coming from what sounded like where he was hunting.I saw nothing so I climbed down around 7:00.Just as I was getting finished packing up,I hear Jordan calling my name in the distance.The closer I get,the more frantic it sounded.Thinking he had some kind of accident.I dropped my bow and hurried up.As i approached his stand and saw his light,he screamed that he was being attacked by a bear.I dropped my pack,grabbed my 10mm and chambered a round.When I got up there he was completely out of his mind.As it turns out,a bear spent the last hour circling his stand popping his teeth,and huffing and pumping.He tried whistling to scare it off and then barked at it,thinking it would be afraid of a dog.At one point,the bear came up the ladder,stuck it's head over the footrest and swiped at his feet.When I asked him why he didn't put an arrow in it's noggin,he said,oh yeah,I shot a doe just before the bear came in AND HE ONLY HAD TWO ARROWS WITH HIM.He heard the deer crash but it ran behind the stand into a thick patch of autumn olive and guess where the bear went when it left?He didn't want to go after it but I couldn't just let it go so we went in,found it about 35 yards away and surprisingly,it wasn't touched,we tagged it,drug it several hundred yards before gutting it.On the way out,we checked where he hit the buck and it was dead,not 20 yards away,just over the lip of a ravine.It turned out to be a decent 6 point about 15".Not as big as I thought but not bad either.It was 9:30 by the time we got back to the truck and we were up til about 1:00am getting them in a fridge.Most certainly a hunt he will never forget.


Now THAT is an awesome and unforgettable eve right there!!


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Why didn't he use the phone to contact you? Your wife might want to add extra detergent when she washes his shorts😁


I was only about 400 yards away but where I was,there's no service apparently.He tried texting and calling me about 100 times but it wouldn't go through.Some of the texts came through this morning and they're pretty funny.He was definately crapping himself.Last night I told him that we named him Jordan because we didn't know if we were having a boy or a girll so we went with something neutral.Turns out we should've named him Sally lol.I always carry a 10mm but have to admit that I would have been uneasy if I didn't have a gun.It was a fairly remote spot but someone must be feeding the thing becaue he wouldn't leave.It was directly under him pacing around for over an hour.

he called Mom and she tried calling me a bunch of times as well as my daughter.Mom is a little upset with me right now.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> The October lull / transition period.


Is that anywhere near the void? 😎


----------



## TauntoHawk

Not sure what you guys are talking about, I'm getting slammers on their feet all hours of the day. Behold









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaHick

I just wonder how that would have went down if he had shot that bear. 

What I mean is. How the state of PA would have handled it? Excusable, protection of ones life or fines for shooting a bear out of season… 🤨
You mentioned before on here your buddies with individuals who are in the Game Comission. Be curious to hear what they have to say about that incident..

Another part of the story, that is a shocker, is that BUCK stuck around for you guys to get an arrow out and shoot. That’s more impressive.. I don’t get that lucky lol. 😂



dougell said:


> So I leave work early yesterday to get an afternoon hunt in.Jordan and I leave the truck and we're walking on a trail with a steep ravine to our left,lined with pine.As hot as it was,I told Jordan to keep and I out because it's cool in there and deer would probably be bedded.About halfway through I spot a deer stand up and look at us.I glassed it and to my surprise it's a decent buck above and past his ears.Jordan nocks and arrow and I range it at 38 yards.Wack,the hit sounded good but neither of us saw the impact.We decided to back out,hunt where we planned on hunting and come back later.We split up and hunt opposite ridges of another big ravine.As I'm sitting there,I hear what I thought was a turkey kee keeing between where we were both hunting.Then about 30 minutes before dark I hear barking,coming from what sounded like where he was hunting.I saw nothing so I climbed down around 7:00.Just as I was getting finished packing up,I hear Jordan calling my name in the distance.The closer I get,the more frantic it sounded.Thinking he had some kind of accident.I dropped my bow and hurried up.As i approached his stand and saw his light,he screamed that he was being attacked by a bear.I dropped my pack,grabbed my 10mm and chambered a round.When I got up there he was completely out of his mind.As it turns out,a bear spent the last hour circling his stand popping his teeth,and huffing and pumping.He tried whistling to scare it off and then barked at it,thinking it would be afraid of a dog.At one point,the bear came up the ladder,stuck it's head over the footrest and swiped at his feet.When I asked him why he didn't put an arrow in it's noggin,he said,oh yeah,I shot a doe just before the bear came in AND HE ONLY HAD TWO ARROWS WITH HIM.He heard the deer crash but it ran behind the stand into a thick patch of autumn olive and guess where the bear went when it left?He didn't want to go after it but I couldn't just let it go so we went in,found it about 35 yards away and surprisingly,it wasn't touched,we tagged it,drug it several hundred yards before gutting it.On the way out,we checked where he hit the buck and it was dead,not 20 yards away,just over the lip of a ravine.It turned out to be a decent 6 point about 15".Not as big as I thought but not bad either.It was 9:30 by the time we got back to the truck and we were up til about 1:00am getting them in a fridge.Most certainly a hunt he will never forget.


----------



## dougell

Our old WCO would have investigated and it the bear was shot head on,I doubt there would have been a problem.The new guy probably would have brought the FBI in.We kill deer by still hunting all the time,although usually with rifle.This deer actually had pretty good cover to hide behind,except for his vitals.I'm sure his plan was to just let us walk past,which has led to the demise of many more.He's killed at least 2 others with a rifle in almost the exact same spot over the years.Deer get up and run when you walk towards them.If you skirt them,they usually try to let you walk past.


----------



## Johnboy60

I wonder what triggered that bear?


----------



## PaHick

dougell said:


> Our old WCO would have investigated and it the bear was shot head on,I doubt there would have been a problem.The new guy probably would have brought the FBI in.We kill deer by still hunting all the time,although usually with rifle.This deer actually had pretty good cover to hide behind,except for his vitals.I'm sure his plan was to just let us walk past,which has led to the demise of many more.He's killed at least 2 others with a rifle in almost the exact same spot over the years.Deer get up and run when you walk towards them.If you skirt them,they usually try to let you walk past.


I would be worried about the end result of that also. Who know what would happen either way. 
Imagine if your son was just 16 and was out by himself. 
I have wondered this for myself even. Maybe be a good thing to set down and talk About. Bear spray maybe. Idk. I sometimes carry my gun. Most times I don’t…

I have had that happen a few times. But I may hunt more heavily pressure areas. I have went with buddies and had deer do that. Most times for me they are outta there like a shot! But I bet some just lay there and I never knew about…


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about, I'm getting slammers on their feet all hours of the day. Behold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That's a slammer for '22 in my area. Perfect "needs one more year" deer.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about, I'm getting slammers on their feet all hours of the day. Behold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I have heard that PA 11pts backstraps come out already wrapped in bacon and thats why the PGC wont let us shoot them.....


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> Is that anywhere near the void? 😎


That voids is legit. I read all about it in the most recent issue of Buckmasters magazine. I can hook you up with a subscription and put you on their telemarketing list.


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about, I'm getting slammers on their feet all hours of the day. Behold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk



Devil deer.


----------



## nicko

Crazy night for you Doug. Despite all that, Jordan drops two deer on top of it all.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Crazy night for you Doug. Despite all that, Jordan drops two deer on top of it all.


Seriously while we're all complaining it's too hot for even for our cameras he saunters into the woods with two arrows and comes out with two punched tags 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Devil deer.


I've been after him for years... He's a monster in velvet but he makes so many huge rubs by October 1st he's always got his antler whittled down to nothing

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

PaHick said:


> I would be worried about the end result of that also. Who know what would happen either way.
> Imagine if your son was just 16 and was out by himself.
> I have wondered this for myself even. Maybe be a good thing to set down and talk About. Bear spray maybe. Idk. I sometimes carry my gun. Most times I don’t…
> 
> I have had that happen a few times. But I may hunt more heavily pressure areas. I have went with buddies and had deer do that. Most times for me they are outta there like a shot! But I bet some just lay there and I never knew about…


We don't have a lot of pressure in this part of the state and I've been saying for years that the deer have learned to adapt.Years ago when there was a hunter per acre,the deer ran around all day,gathering more and more as the day went on.Now with less pressure they're just apt to let you walk right on by.We don't sit at all in rifle season.We play the wind and try to skirt the edges of where we expect deer to be bedding.We probably kill a half dozen a year either in their beds or right when the stand up.I generally don't shoot deer when I'm walking in during archery season.Just killing a deer isn't why I'm out there.I want to see a plan come together.This early in the season my kid is in killing mode.Within a week or so,he'll start to be more patient and not worry as much about bloody arrows.


----------



## dougell

Johnboy60 said:


> I wonder what triggered that bear?


My guess is,it's a habituated bear fed by humans and has no fear or respect as a result.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> My guess is,it's a habituated bear fed by humans and has no fear or respect as a result.


Was it a big bear? Have you guys shot many bears when the bear archery season is open? 

I think I'd go back with a full quiver and un habituate him 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

He claims it was big.The video was only 15 sec so it was hard for me to tell.I do know it was no cub.I saw bears within range most years but haven't had one come by while the season is open.Last year Jordan had one come past him in that stand while bear was in but it never gave him a clear shot.I asked him why he didn't try a doe bleat and he said he thought of that after it walked past the tree I was supposed to be in.

At one point he lost sight of the bear because it walked directly under him.He felt the stand shaking and the bear was on it's hind legs shaking the ladder.That's when it decided to climb up and that's when he felt his best form of defense was to bark at it lol.


----------



## Pyme

TauntoHawk said:


> He's a monster in velvet but he makes so many huge rubs by October 1st he's always got his antler whittled down to nothing


So _THAT'S_ what happens to them.... 

I always wondered..... 😎


----------



## TauntoHawk

Pyme said:


> So _THAT'S_ what happens to them....
> 
> I always wondered.....


Let's walk through the evidence

disappearance of big velvet bucks

Appearance of rubs when you never see who made them

You can find these old tree shredder bucks with their antlers all worn down year after year in the same areas

And he's all frail and small from being so old and worn out, that from the rut that starts October 1 you always hear about 

That also explains why he's always hanging around does 

By today's standards that's science and I'm a deer expert 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

I checked my trail cams after the morning hunt and got plenty of photos and videos of bears and coyotes. One bear was nice enough to bite my camera and twist it to their side of the tree so all the animals using that game trail could get some privacy. 

Lots of movement Monday around dark apparently but nothing since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

All settled for an evening sit.


----------



## Gene94

CBB said:


> All settled for an evening sit.


Same. Good luck. Had a little 5 or 6 point come past before I was even set up. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> So I leave work early yesterday to get an afternoon hunt in.Jordan and I leave the truck and we're walking on a trail with a steep ravine to our left,lined with pine.As hot as it was,I told Jordan to keep and I out because it's cool in there and deer would probably be bedded.About halfway through I spot a deer stand up and look at us.I glassed it and to my surprise it's a decent buck above and past his ears.Jordan nocks and arrow and I range it at 38 yards.Wack,the hit sounded good but neither of us saw the impact.We decided to back out,hunt where we planned on hunting and come back later.We split up and hunt opposite ridges of another big ravine.As I'm sitting there,I hear what I thought was a turkey kee keeing between where we were both hunting.Then about 30 minutes before dark I hear barking,coming from what sounded like where he was hunting.I saw nothing so I climbed down around 7:00.Just as I was getting finished packing up,I hear Jordan calling my name in the distance.The closer I get,the more frantic it sounded.Thinking he had some kind of accident.I dropped my bow and hurried up.As i approached his stand and saw his light,he screamed that he was being attacked by a bear.I dropped my pack,grabbed my 10mm and chambered a round.When I got up there he was completely out of his mind.As it turns out,a bear spent the last hour circling his stand popping his teeth,and huffing and pumping.He tried whistling to scare it off and then barked at it,thinking it would be afraid of a dog.At one point,the bear came up the ladder,stuck it's head over the footrest and swiped at his feet.When I asked him why he didn't put an arrow in it's noggin,he said,oh yeah,I shot a doe just before the bear came in AND HE ONLY HAD TWO ARROWS WITH HIM.He heard the deer crash but it ran behind the stand into a thick patch of autumn olive and guess where the bear went when it left?He didn't want to go after it but I couldn't just let it go so we went in,found it about 35 yards away and surprisingly,it wasn't touched,we tagged it,drug it several hundred yards before gutting it.On the way out,we checked where he hit the buck and it was dead,not 20 yards away,just over the lip of a ravine.It turned out to be a decent 6 point about 15".Not as big as I thought but not bad either.It was 9:30 by the time we got back to the truck and we were up til about 1:00am getting them in a fridge.Most certainly a hunt he will never forget.


So all in all a pretty boring afternoon.



Wow! What a day! Congratulations to him on the double.


----------



## Mr. October

PaHick said:


> I just wonder how that would have went down if he had shot that bear.
> 
> What I mean is. How the state of PA would have handled it? Excusable, protection of ones life or fines for shooting a bear out of season… 🤨
> You mentioned before on here your buddies with individuals who are in the Game Comission. Be curious to hear what they have to say about that incident..
> 
> Another part of the story, that is a shocker, is that BUCK stuck around for you guys to get an arrow out and shoot. That’s more impressive.. I don’t get that lucky lol. 😂


If the bear swiped at me it would be going down. And it would be totally defensible as self-protection. It is entirely possible it had rabies.


----------



## Mr. October

Johnboy60 said:


> I wonder what triggered that bear?


It may well be rabid.


----------



## Gene94

When you're sitting one stand and he goes past the other one....









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> When you're sitting one stand and he goes past the other one....
> View attachment 7479821
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Lol! That is the only drawback to cell cams - you instantly know when you made the wrong choice!


----------



## Gene94

Perry24 said:


> Lol! That is the only drawback to cell cams - you instantly know when you made the wrong choice!


 I know! I think I would have boogered him if I tried getting to that stand tonight anyway. Iffy wind and deathly quiet. I am having a good hunt though. 2 bucks sighted so far and a doe and fawn.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Funny thing about wind direction......I try to hunt the wind whenever possible but the main property I hunt in 5C Berks has a limited number of areas where deer travel with limited consistency. Habitat is marginal at best in the timber. If I hunted that property only when the wind is perfect, I'd be sitting at home some days. Wednesday of this week, the wind was forecast to be out of the east which is all wrong for the stand I wanted to hunt. I sat the stand anyway and saw deer but this property sees a lot of foot traffic from walkers and their dogs.

You just never know.


----------



## CBB

Ended up seeing a spike , a 6 and an 8. They 6 and 8 were sparring. Probablybsame bucks the wife saw Saturday. Nothing I want to shoot but a good evening


----------



## Gene94

I ended up seeing 2 bucks, 4 doe, and 3 fawns. Great sit

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

I got in the tree right at 4 and saw nothing till 6:40. A mama and little one came in behind me and down wind. The mama was on edge but never ran. Even when she came across my tracks in. I put doe pee on my boots walking in and i dont know if that made her skittish or if that covered my scent enough to keep her from bolting. The little one walk over to the tree i sprayed doe pee on and sniffed it for a good 5 min. A 3rd big doe joined them at about 7and they hung around directly under me till about 7:10.

I normally would have let the big doe walk, but i just didnt feel like messing with one tonight.


----------



## Mr. October

I had reported my ping picture issues to GardePro via their website and gotten an initial e-mail back from them. Nothing since. They claim to have a good warranty. Maybe they are just busy. Oh well. I hunted without trail cameras for a long time. I'm not spending any more money on them.


----------



## davydtune

Deer were moving up here last night despite the heat. I know of a couple nice bucks taken. They were moving early too. I had deer come by me at 5:30 and then at 6:45 and had a couple bucks come past at like 5 yards  They were sparring and pushing each other around a bit.


----------



## CBB

Pretty impressed with the trail cam card pull after the hunt last night. The power of white oak acorns is more powerful that the heat that we have all been fretting over. Multiple bucks on cam at 830 am, 340pm, 443pm, 6pm....

If I had been hunting I probably would be tagged out on a 105-112" buck. There are bigger in the area which I plan to hold out for but now with a Missouri tag in my pocket, the trigger finger is a little more itchy! Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

I did get my first daylight pics in 17 days yesterday...they too were under the white's...they deer moved in around 5:15PM and stayed until 7, then revisted intermittently throughout the night until 4 AM this morning....at 5:15 there was a mom and two of her spring fawns still hanging around. No good buck, but there are at least two in the area....somewhere....


----------



## ZDC

cuttiebrownbow said:


> I checked my trail cams after the morning hunt and got plenty of photos and videos of bears and coyotes. One bear was nice enough to bite my camera and twist it to their side of the tree so all the animals using that game trail could get some privacy.
> 
> Lots of movement Monday around dark apparently but nothing since.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have so many coyotes it is crazy. At first they were chill but lately they have been killing fawns. 
Like 8 in the summer. 

This trapping season every single one of them will be dead


----------



## Billy H

Sitting on a little hilltop in hardwood timber. Incredible amount of acorns here this year. They won’t have to move much to fill bellies. The squirrels are fat and happy.


----------



## Mathias

First pic in 4 days.


----------



## PAbigbear

I actually got my target buck on camera yesterday at 1207. 12 yards from my empty stand. Sure hope he tries that in about 3 weeks.


----------



## TauntoHawk

60 isn't exactly cold but a drop of 10 degrees from today and a very favorable wind tomorrow I like my chances of at least see some deer. I made arrangements for childcare and am getting my wife out for the whole day up state. 

We were practicing this week at my dad's and my daughter expressed alot of interest in shooting her pop pops crossbow. These things are pretty slick when it comes to kids. I gave her an aiming point and she just about smashed my arrow. 
























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Definately gets kids interested in the sport. And a family spending time together. Can’t ask for anything better


----------



## bucco921

Gene94 said:


> When you're sitting one stand and he goes past the other one....
> View attachment 7479821
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Man we could've used him for the AT contest


----------



## Charman03

Anyone recommend a good flashlight for tracking? My eyes aren’t what they used to be.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> Anyone recommend a good flashlight for tracking? My eyes aren’t what they used to be.











H600Fc Mk IV 18650 XHP50.2 Floody 4000K High CRI Headlamp-H6






zebralight.com





A good chart with links....








ZebraLight Product Comparison


Sheet1 Model,MSRP,Battery,LED,Typical CRI,Nominal CCT,Tint Deviation,Beam Type,Modes,ANSI OTF Max Output,ANSI OTF Low Output,Bezel Diameter,Length,Weight,Released (USD),AA,CR123,18650,21700,(Kelvin),Step,(Lumens),(hrs),(Lumens),(hrs),(Inch),(Inch),(oz) SC Series Side Clicky Flashlight <a hre...




docs.google.com






You won't regret...don't know anyone who went this way who does...brings near true color to total darkness...I only use mine for tracking, and have a cheap rayovac headlamp for those rare occasions when I need light coming in or out.

Here is a really good thread with a couple of links...









Best blood tracking light


Just looking for some opinions on the best blood tracking light.I have heard that a coleman lantern works great,I use a 6 volt work light.




www.archerytalk.com





I too grabbed one of the Manker's that Wolfey mentioned...it's nice, very bright, but very small, like the size of my ring finger.... and the batts don't hold up as well as the Zebra, BUT you can use standard batts and don't NEED lithiums...you can use them, but not a necessity.









Mankerlight E02 II


Buy Manker E02 II 420 Lumens Ultra-Compact Pocket EDC Flashlight at official store with 5 Year Warranty




www.mankerlight.com





any friend or family member who has called me to help with a track and saw the performance of the Zebra, went and bought one...it is hard to explain how effective they are....


----------



## dougell

I have an olink and my son has a fenix,both I believe with neutral light.Both flat out light the woods up and they make blood shine.I'm sure there's a bunch of different manufactures with similar lights that have have just as good or better performance.


----------



## Charman03

Thanks guys.
Joe, you like that H600Fc best?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Probably the H600Fw Mk IV is my favorite, but the Fc is great too.....neutral lite is the key as it renders color viewable in the dark...if you can add a frosted lens it also helps.

Search around too, I've seen them cheaper on Amazon and Ebay (new) at times.


----------



## superslamsam

This guy is in my yard every night eating from my apple trees. Just taunting me. Lol


----------



## Pyme

superslamsam said:


> This guy is in my yard every night eating from my apple trees. Just taunting me. Lol


What?

I don't get it.

Your house doesn't have any windows that open?

Or you can't stay up late enough?

😉


----------



## CBB

Got the first burr off one of the Dunstan Chestnuts I planted in 2018


----------



## superslamsam

Pyme said:


> What?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Your house doesn't have any windows that open?
> 
> Or you can't stay up late enough?
> 
> 😉


Definitely can't stay up late enough! Lol


----------



## superslamsam

Could next week's forecast be anymore depressing!!!


----------



## CBB

superslamsam said:


> Could next week's forecast be anymore depressing!!!


Yeah it sucks hunting the heat but the deer are moving if there's good food. I realized that last night on a card pull.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, but when it does turn for the better 🥳


----------



## Okuma

superslamsam said:


> Could next week's forecast be anymore depressing!!!


Make the best of it. You only have so many hunting seasons in a lifetime!


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Got the first burr off one of the Dunstan Chestnuts I planted in 2018
> View attachment 7480329


We have a few I’ve grown from seedlings….(what a chore) one is over 7’ tall this year…I expect that one will produce next fall.


----------



## PAbigbear

superslamsam said:


> Could next week's forecast be anymore depressing!!!


Absolutely. Do you remember last November 4-11? When it pushed 80 in the northern tier. Hopefully mother nature gets this Indian summer over with now and not in November.


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Nice breeze tonight in the tree. The sound of acorns and hickory nuts gives me hope. 

So hot at midday makes scouting tough. Only checked one of three spots as the pup overheated. Him and I both can’t wait until highs are in the 50s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

Okuma said:


> Make the best of it. You only have so many hunting seasons in a lifetime!


I'm out in it now and will be in the future... just wish it was cooler. Mosquitoes are awful where I'm at tonight!


----------



## jlh42581

I bumped five right from the area I was planning to hang this stand. Hung it anyhow don't care. This one should be fire end of October


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> Got the first burr off one of the Dunstan Chestnuts I planted in 2018
> View attachment 7480329


We have 2 of them in my back yard they are pretty cool and a great way to attract deer


----------



## ZDC

Any body out for a sit tonight


----------



## superslamsam

Yep, just had two doe come in, but they zigged when they should have zagged.


ZDC said:


> Any body out for a sit tonight


----------



## ZDC

superslamsam said:


> Yep, just had two doe come in, but they zigged when they should have zagged.


They always do that


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

ZDC said:


> Any body out for a sit tonight


I am. Sounds like hail here with the amount of acorns hitting the ground and the squirrels are enjoying it. I think I have pretty good wind for my set up but I’m not not sure how the deer travel this area. Nothing snorted at me yet but I haven’t seen anything either. I’m about 40 yards from my friend’s trail cam and I know it was pretty hot with action a week ago. He is in Maine so I’m keeping his area warm lol

Edit: huge bear just came through at 120 yards

Edit to the edit. Came closer. Definitely on his trail camera. Deer just gave a snort at it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

At about 7 I got busted by a group of does


----------



## jhplak325

ZDC said:


> Any body out for a sit tonight


Yep, watched a spike for a good 40 minutes hanging around my stand.


----------



## Johnboy60

ZDC said:


> Any body out for a sit tonight


Saw two behind me then one above me snorted. I couldn’t see it, too many leaves but it definitely had me pegged. Spooked about five getting out. Lots of acorns falling. Lots of squirrels.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Absolutely. Do you remember last November 4-11? When it pushed 80 in the northern tier. Hopefully mother nature gets this Indian summer over with now and not in November.


That sucked.


----------



## pjs37

ZDC said:


> Any body out for a sit tonight


Yup me and the wife found a good spot yesterday scouting and hunting with lots of deer sign looks like bedding went back tonight to see if we saw any movement but didn't see anything. Then of course right when we leave drive into two separate herds of does. Last night we didn't see herds but we saw a fawn and a big doe near the same spots crossing in the same area so we are going to try and hunt the area as close to that where we think they are coming from next. Have to see if we can find out where their trail is.


----------



## Mr. October

Drinking a cup of coffee now and getting ready to head for the woods. Good luck to all this morning!

Oh. . . I also received an e-mail from GardePro. They are replacing my faulty camera.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Drinking a cup of coffee now and getting ready to head for the woods. Good luck to all this morning!
> 
> Oh. . . I also received an e-mail from GardePro. They are replacing my faulty camera.


Coffee here as well. Contemplating weather to sit or not. 10mph east wind, low pressure, 90% humidity and warm. Not much early morning movement on my cams. Good luck to those out


----------



## Mr. October

And now it’s pouring. So much for that. I’ll try again in a couple weeks since I’ll be busy next weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Warm and humid, actually wish it would rain, kind of dry again.


----------



## tyepsu

Decided with the warm temps to just grab my climber and walk behind my parents, where there are a bunch of acorns. Got set up at 4:15 PM and shot her at 4:40 PM. Shot was marginal and blood was spotty so backed out until 6:30. A buddy I grew up with came down and we followed the blood 175 yards through the nastiest briars and found her. Last day at my parents before I head back to Ohio tomorrow. Dad and I are both on my uncle's property this morning. Both have doe tags, but only interested in bucks. Fyi yes tag is in her right ear and she is checked in.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mr. October said:


> Drinking a cup of coffee now and getting ready to head for the woods. Good luck to all this morning!
> 
> Oh. . . I also received an e-mail from GardePro. They are replacing my faulty camera.


Absolutely pouring here in NW PA. Coffee is good though.


----------



## ZDC

Johnboy60 said:


> Absolutely pouring here in NW PA. Coffee is good though.


I'm in NW Pa and it isn't raining, we are getting sprinkled on though. You must be a little farther north than me.


----------



## Spency

Good luck to all this season. Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable next few months!

First sit this year for me. Out in SGL's, waiting for light and thought what better time to check in. 

Its been a crazy past few months with puppies, changing jobs, etc. I tanked the scouting effort this year for sure. Did find this when I came in to hang a stand 3 weeks ago, maybe he'll be bigger and stumbly by. I had to have tripped over it at least once in the spring!


----------



## davydtune

Poured all night and into this AM up here in the far NW corner. Just hanging tight and going to head out around 9 to do a little sneaky sneak scout/hunt


----------



## ZDC

I'm more west than north. I'm currently a half mile from the Ohio border. And about an 30 minutes south of Hermitage


----------



## jpinkerton

Kicked off my annual week in Moshannon. Happy to be with the fellas and away from the job for a full week. The weather forecast could be better, but the deer don't really seem to mind. The bear population is growing every year. Perhaps we need to slide the week to the right one week and take advantage.


----------



## hobbs4421

I’ve had a decent morning so far in NEPA. 3 turkeys(2 Jakes and a gobbler) bright and early. Watched a decent 8 point 2 different times at 100 yards. Just enjoying the breezy morning for a couple more hours. Hope a big doe or giant buck gives me a chance! It’s just a matter of time!


----------



## nicko

Having coffee in our Pittsburgh rental and living vicariously through everybody. Congrats tyepsu and good look to everybody getting after them today. Poured last night but rest of the day here looks mostly clear.


----------



## CBB

Woke up at 5am. Watched the weather for a bit. The rain stopped and it looked like there was an opportunity for a morning hunt. Ate, drank coffee and got a shower. Was pouring when I got out of the shower.

Rain let up so I went for it. 

Was good til about 8am them it broke loose. 

Back home now. 

Checked the cams while I was in there. All the bucks I had have moved off to acorns. Thinking this afternoon may be a scout and hunt. May carry a climber with me. Target buck # 1 was on the cam last night at 845pm... 1st time in over a month.


----------



## Bucket

Taking today off...going to watch the World of Outlaws in Port Royal with the grandson this evening and didnt want to have to deal with a deer. So, we'll wait till next week.


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats Tye!
Not a deer seen for me this morning. With the wind/heavy breeze there were acorns raining everywhere though.


----------



## Mr. October

Well I took a chance and drove to my hunting spot near West Chester. I had to navigate through 10-15 deer along the back road the last mile. It turns out it wasn’t raining there. I sat until 9:20 and saw 1 scrawny squirrel and one pileated woodpecker. Acorns were raining everywhere and there were 4 fresh scrapes on the way out but not so much as a deer hair to be seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

Was up at 4:45 today, but it was pouring rain here. Still pouring after 6am. Pretty steady off and on rain the rest of the morning. Decided to not go. Supposed to clear up this afternoon, so we'll probably be out. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## J_Burk

Saw 1 doe a few gobblers


----------



## Pyme

I've noticed a few guys mentioning they made the decision to hunt based on what they saw overnight, or over the past few days, on their cell cameras.

Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I just couldn't imagine waking up, looking at my phone, and using that to decide if I'm going to hunt or not.

Hunting to me was always more than that. I can see basing it on weather or wind direction, but if I ever got to the point where I made a decision based on what a camera showed me overnight, or any other similar technology, I'd just sell all of my gear and take up knitting or something.


----------



## ezshot81

One doe and a spike here in 4c this morning. Might be the same doe from earlier in the thread. She zigged instead of zagged. It sometimes amazes me how close they can be with still no shot opportunity.


----------



## pjs37

Well we will be going out this afternoon/evening. Not expecting to see anything in fact I am anticipating it will have a lot of people there but I am hoping to scope out some potential trails and see if I can find more bedding. We know one area for sure but we keep seeing herds cross the roads further west of our position so at minimum I wanna scout that area more even if we don't get to actually find a spot to settle in but I like the area we found so far.


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> I've noticed a few guys mentioning they made the decision to hunt based on what they saw overnight, or over the past few days, on their cell cameras.
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I just couldn't imagine waking up, looking at my phone, and using that to decide if I'm going to hunt or not.
> 
> Hunting to me was always more than that. I can see basing it on weather or wind direction, but if I ever got to the point where I made a decision based on what a camera showed me overnight, or any other similar technology, I'd just sell all of my gear and take up knitting or something.


 I’ve never seen a guy make a decision to hunt or not based solely on camera activity. It is a tool that can be helpful in making a decision just like a weather forcast.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> I’ve never seen a guy make a decision to hunt or not based solely on camera activity. It is a tool that can be helpful in making a decision just like a weather forcast.


Even partially, I don't care.

I'm not going to sit in my kitchen, and have the electronic advantage of knowing what's moving or not, to help me make my decision. 

Call it the "ethics debate", call it the "crossbow debate", call it the "baiting debate", call it whatever you want. Yes, "if it's legal, so what"..... I get it.

But for _me_, it's never going to happen.


----------



## ZDC

My target buck is a 6 point
































( 3 days ago ) 








He might be a seven but I'm not sure if is long enough


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Not much activity seen this morning. Dad had a big doe bedded near him at 75yds, watched her the better part of an hour before she stood up and walked away. 
1 deer seen between the 3 of us. Breezy dry morning at 64 degrees. Loads of standing corn and acorns are everywhere.

Buddy of mine missed a doe at 15yds earlier last week and was out to recover one last night he shot near dark. He's usually a sharp shooter but don't know how he made out yet.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Pyme said:


> I've noticed a few guys mentioning they made the decision to hunt based on what they saw overnight, or over the past few days, on their cell cameras.
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I just couldn't imagine waking up, looking at my phone, and using that to decide if I'm going to hunt or not.
> 
> Hunting to me was always more than that. I can see basing it on weather or wind direction, but if I ever got to the point where I made a decision based on what a camera showed me overnight, or any other similar technology, I'd just sell all of my gear and take up knitting or something.





Billy H said:


> I’ve never seen a guy make a decision to hunt or not based solely on camera activity. It is a tool that can be helpful in making a decision just like a weather forcast.


I don't have any cell cams but would never base my hunts solely on what activity they were getting even if I did. I sat in my stand during that first warm November week last season and saw a decent amount of deer. I'd never have thought that much was moving if I hadn't been out there, 3 of the bucks I saw I could have shot at spitting distance but neither passed by a cam only a few yards further off the route they took. 
Guys have to remember cams are only catching a small portion of what activity might actually be going on in the area.


----------



## nicko

Trail cams, old school models or newest cell cams, only show you what walks within the detection range of the cam. Just because the camera doesn’t show deer doesn’t mean the deer are not there. Gotta get out in the woods and see for yourself.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Trail cams, old school models or newest cell cams, only show you what walks within the detection range of the cam. Just because the camera doesn’t show deer doesn’t mean the deer are not there. Gotta get out in the woods and see for yourself.


Trail cams educate old wise deer more than they educate you...I believe in first time in stand location and all day hunts is the key....I own O cameras {just sold them}...I go on my scouting only..


----------



## Gene94

full moon64 said:


> Trail cams educate old wise deer more than they educate you...I believe in first time in stand location and all day hunts is the key....I own O cameras {just sold them}...I go on my scouting only..


That idea is tempting to me....

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> I've noticed a few guys mentioning they made the decision to hunt based on what they saw overnight, or over the past few days, on their cell cameras.
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I just couldn't imagine waking up, looking at my phone, and using that to decide if I'm going to hunt or not.
> 
> Hunting to me was always more than that. I can see basing it on weather or wind direction, but if I ever got to the point where I made a decision based on what a camera showed me overnight, or any other similar technology, I'd just sell all of my gear and take up knitting or something.


I can hunt the weekend. Usually Saturday morning in PA and Sunday morning in NJ. So come the weekend, I'm generally going hunting unless the weather really sucks. This morning I almost didn't go because it was pouring rain when I left my house. It turned out okay . . . except the deer didn't get the memo.


----------



## Johnboy60

ZDC said:


> My target buck is a 6 point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( 3 days ago )
> View attachment 7480882
> 
> He might be a seven but I'm not sure if is long enough


He looks like he’s laughing at you.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well my cell cam was blowing up all night so, had Alexa wake me up at 3:30AM, took a shower with Dead Down Wind hair and body soap, while my gear was in the Ozone closet. The new alarm I put on my weather app sounded so I know the wind shifted I grabbed my R26 and bolts with lighted mocks, jumped on my M2S Ultra and biked 17-miles to a secluded hollow, one-sticked it 20’ to my pre-hung beast stand….

The rest, well that’s yet to come….


----------



## Johnboy60

full moon64 said:


> Trail cams educate old wise deer more than they educate you...I believe in first time in stand location and all day hunts is the key....I own O cameras {just sold them}...I go on my scouting only..


 “First time in stand location”. That’s what I like about a climber. Stealth.


----------



## black_chill

Put your cameras 10-12' up and it will help.


----------



## Bigmike23

I absolutely agree that cell cams tell a tiny part of the story, but there's absolutely something to getting tons of pictures in daylight and night when it's colder, and cameras going dead when it's warmer.


----------



## superslamsam

Good luck to everyone that's out tonight. Gonna give it heck for the next three hours!


----------



## Billy H

This Pennsylvania guy did very well with help from his cameras. Certainly not the end all solution, just another tool that helped him end a three year quest. 









Pennsylvania Bowhunter Tags 179-inch 15-point on Opening Day - North American Whitetail


After three years of hunting this buck, Sam Musi killed him on the edge of his bedding area.




www.northamericanwhitetail.com


----------



## nicko

When I ran cameras, I noticed way too many deer whipping their head up and staring straight at the cameras when it kicked on… Likely seeing the infrared grid. Or some noise coming from the camera. In either event, I stopped setting them up but that’s just me.

PSU vs Iowa on an October afternoon. Gotta love this time of year.


----------



## jpinkerton

View this evening...


----------



## Billy H

Good luck Jpinker


----------



## Gene94

Good luck everyone! I'm on stand too. Bumped 3 on my way in and apparently have a stinkbug in my jacket somewhere[emoji40]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

PSU looking good. Wonder if they had the chant going out there 🤣

Jp-is that clover?


----------



## ezshot81

nothing so far but I feel like I'm on the run way directing planes trying to deal with these skeeters


----------



## jpinkerton

Mathias said:


> PSU looking good. Wonder if they had the chant going out there 🤣
> 
> Jp-is that clover?


It sure is. This was logged 2 years ago and everybody blows right past it because it doesn't look very huntable. Only thing I can think is the logging crew seeded before leaving. The bears and deer have been crushing it.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> . . . except the deer didn't get the memo.


I think their "Spam" filters are set pretty tight, and that they have me on "Ignore", because mine never make it through either. 🥴


----------



## 138104

Out for the evening. Very calm in the woods right now.


----------



## nicko

Staying in an air b-n-b where owners never pay for cable and only have Roku tv. Was able to get less than 1/2 of the game before “temporary subscription” expired. Listening to rest of the game on Sirius and Bluetooth speaker.

Whatever savings comes from cutting cable would not be worth it to me.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> PSU looking good. Wonder if they had the chant going out there 🤣
> 
> Jp-is that clover?


 Well the officiating is bad as it gets!


----------



## superslamsam

I pray that all mosquitoes die a horrible and painful death!!!


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Staying in an air b-n-b where owners never pay for cable and only have Roku tv. Was able to get less than 1/2 of the game before “temporary subscription” expired. Listening to rest of the game on Sirius and Bluetooth speaker.
> 
> Whatever savings comes from cutting cable would not be worth it to me.


 What you didn’t see was the officials giving Iowa a touchdown when the player was out of bounds at the 2. Clifford got hammered and left. Wouldn’t surprise me if he broke his collar bone. His replacement is struggling to even get the snap cleanly.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> What you didn’t see was the officials giving Iowa a touchdown when the player was out of bounds at the 2. Clifford got hammered and left. Wouldn’t surprise me if he broke his collar bone. His replacement is struggling to even get the snap cleanly.


Sounds like some Iowa home cooking.


----------



## Mathias

Regrets 😫 Shoulda hunted……
Glassed over field near my stand, where my ‘target’ buck resided all summer.
3 bucks in field, 2 were definite shooters in my book. But the surprising part was one of the shooters was running a mature doe all over, in and out of the surrounding thickets.


----------



## 138104

Just got back to the house and see PSU imploded on themselves. They just can’t finish!


----------



## Mathias

Lost their QC, back up looked bad to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

QB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> QB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the problem when you rely on your QB to run for yards.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> That is the problem when you rely on your QB to run for yards.


 Roberson ( or whatever his name is) wasn't anywhere near prepared to play.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Roberson ( or whatever his name is) wasn't anywhere near prepared to play.


Agreed. That seems to be a reoccurring theme with Franklin.


----------



## pjs37

No luck seeing any deer today even along the road the other day we have been seeing a lot of deer moving across the road but tonight barely anything. But we did find another deer bedding area so scouting wise it was a win we now have two spots we know they are bedding and more then one.


----------



## nicko

No running game to speak of. Shooting themselves in the foot with penalties. Sorely overmatched and unprepared backup qb.


----------



## Suncrest08

They should have easily won that game, agree with all the above the backup wasn’t prepared at all! Was hard to watch! I took a SW Pa buck back on 10/5 evening I forgot to post up! Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Regrets [emoji31] Shoulda hunted……
> Glassed over field near my stand, where my ‘target’ buck resided all summer.
> 3 bucks in field, 2 were definite shooters in my book. But the surprising part was one of the shooters was running a mature doe all over, in and out of the surrounding thickets.


Columbus Day is Monday. I have always found a bit of a mini-rut around Columbus Day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Great buck Suncrest!


----------



## Billy H

Suncrest08 said:


> They should have easily won that game, agree with all the above the backup wasn’t prepared at all! Was hard to watch! I took a SW Pa buck back on 10/5 evening I forgot to post up! Good luck everyone and be safe!
> View attachment 7481190


Very nice! Heck of a shot


----------



## nicko

Congrats suncrest…. great buck! Love that split browtine.


----------



## hobbs4421

I hunted yesterday morning and afternoon into the evening. I saw one buck and a coyote after spending 7 hours in the woods. That’s how it is sometimes with the warm early season hunts. I’m not getting too upset about it as the weather will eventually cooperate and I have lots of time to hunt during the rut! That’s when I get excited! More importantly, I found a new spot to hunt and hang a cam. Big tracks in the mud and heavy trails. I hope to scout that location this afternoon after church


----------



## Johnboy60

Beautiful buck and perfect shot. Congrats!


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats Suncrest…that’s a stud for sure!

I saw 4 in my eve sit last night. A doe and 2 little ones and a small 6 point that turned on a dime and followed their same trail. All between 6:30-6:45. 
Going to bolster up one of my stds this morning with another strap, then going to take a walk with the family and dog to check on some other spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Went for a 3 and a half mile hike looking for some acorns yesterday. No dice.. 
Decided to check a cam I setup back in the middle of September in a new area. I was pleasantly surprised. Went in for the evening hunt on the ground. Didnt see any deer but going back today to poke around a bit more. 

I was going to hunt the acorns I knew about yesterday where I've been seeing bucks but not sure I want to shoot what's in there frequently and no point in disturbing the area for my wife or kids, none of which could hunt yesterday.


----------



## andymick32

Great buck Suncrest! That’s a stud! What county?

Clifford stays in that game Penn State wins easily. That game falls on the coaches. You’re backup cannot be that unprepared to where you can’t even snap the ball. So frustrating


----------



## Suncrest08

andymick32 said:


> Great buck Suncrest! That’s a stud! What county?
> 
> Clifford stays in that game Penn State wins easily. That game falls on the coaches. You’re backup cannot be that unprepared to where you can’t even snap the ball. So frustrating


Thanks! Indiana County


----------



## TauntoHawk

It was pretty decent weather yesterday in the NE part of the state just didn't have the bump in movement I had hoped for. 2 fawns, a spike, and two 6pts were all that showed and very late in the evening. The 6's ended up sparing at 12yds but just after comfortable shooting light had passed. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

Suncrest08 said:


> They should have easily won that game, agree with all the above the backup wasn’t prepared at all! Was hard to watch! I took a SW Pa buck back on 10/5 evening I forgot to post up! Good luck everyone and be safe!
> View attachment 7481190


Awesome buck, congrats! I live on the Armstrong/Indiana county line.


----------



## Suncrest08

superslamsam said:


> Awesome buck, congrats! I live on the Armstrong/Indiana county line.


A lot of good ones to be had! I’m on the Westmoreland/Indiana line


----------



## ezshot81

Anyone here shooting the pse evl? Thoughts? I'm shooting the Nexus 6 and not in love with it. Thinking after the pse release one could be had at a good price. Last night was the first sit with no action.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

full moon64 said:


> Trail cams educate old wise deer more than they educate you...I believe in first time in stand location and all day hunts is the key....I own O cameras {just sold them}...I go on my scouting only..





black_chill said:


> Put your cameras 10-12' up and it will help.


I was going to suggest putting them 6-8' up. I've had them as high as 12-14'...deer definitely didn't see them and neither did any would be pick pockets.


----------



## J_Burk

I have all of mine 8-10ft mostly due to having had a few stolen. Have not had a deer look directly at camera in years


----------



## AjPUNISHER

2 doe were making their way towards me in about the last 5 minutes of light yesterday afternoon. Got to about 40yds before the light was gone, only deer I saw all day besides the 3 doe that ran across the road in front of the truck on the way home.
Pop saw 0 for the pm sit...brother-in-law saw none for the day.

Some views from the day...


----------



## Aspade17

ezshot81 said:


> Anyone here shooting the pse evl? Thoughts? I'm shooting the Nexus 6 and not in love with it. Thinking after the pse release one could be had at a good price. Last night was the first sit with no action.


I have an EVL 34. I really like the way the bow holds on target, it almost seems to shoot itself. I also shoot a Bowtech reckoning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I just moved two stands. Even a semi mobile setup is worth just paying the piper and buying an xop or lone wolf. It kicked my ass.

The xop was fine, minus that I forgot my lineman's belt. Harness... No belt. Got it up but didn't get in it.

Moved a hawk with the clip style belt. I fought that belt for fifteen minutes hanging on the side of the tree.

Never again will I buy cheap sticks or stands without versa buttons. I'd rather risk the good stuff being stolen cause moving that stuff is MISERABLE.


----------



## Suncrest08

jlh42581 said:


> I just moved two stands. Even a semi mobile setup is worth just paying the piper and buying an xop or lone wolf. It kicked my ass.
> 
> The xop was fine, minus that I forgot my lineman's belt. Harness... No belt. Got it up but didn't get in it.
> 
> Moved a hawk with the clip style belt. I fought that belt for fifteen minutes hanging on the side of the tree.
> 
> Never again will I buy cheap sticks or stands without versa buttons. I'd rather risk the good stuff being stolen cause moving that stuff is MISERABLE.


Why don’t you use a tree step or hanger to hold the stand then you can add two ratchet straps to the stand hands free.


----------



## jlh42581

Suncrest08 said:


> Why don’t you use a tree step or hanger to hold the stand then you can add two ratchet straps to the stand hands free.


I do sometimes but I prefer cam buckle straps. I've had ratchets get stuck too. The next time I move one of those Hawks I'm taking a havalon.


----------



## Suncrest08

Yep those get stuck all the damn time I cut mine off too. Super frustrating


----------



## CBB

Ended up hanging a new stand today. Stunk it up pretty bad. Hope I didn't ruin that spot


----------



## nicko

Pulled out of Pittsburgh after spending the weekend with Sam and rolled into Potter to check a couple things out on the lease. 

- food patches appear to be a bust (I wasn’t expecting much but will reserve judgement until December to see if the beets have taken root and grown bulbs) - some green sprouts but not sure if it’s what we planted

- check the status of the Bruce branch (clearly an unabashed success)…..

Staying at Sweden Valley Cabins for the night. Sam’s dorm room at Carnegie is more spacious.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Pulled out of Pittsburgh after spending the weekend with Sam and rolled into Potter to check a couple things out on the lease.
> 
> - food patches appear to be a bust (I wasn’t expecting much but will reserve judgement until December to see if the beets have taken root and grown bulbs) - some green sprouts but not sure if it’s what we planted
> 
> - check the status of the Bruce branch (clearly an unabashed success)…..
> 
> Staying at Sweden Valley Cabins for the night. Sam’s dorm room at Carnegie is more spacious.


Love the videos.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Got a lot done today, scouted and moved some cams. 2 cell cams are lighting up right now. Walked for about 4 hours. 
Reminder - In-line is in Saturday. Don’t forget your orange. Stays for a week and the youth-senior hunt comes in the following Thursday (21st) alongside it through 23rd.


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Reminder - In-line is in Saturday. Don’t forget your orange. Stays for a week and the youth-senior hunt comes in the following Thursday (21st) alongside it through 23rd.


 Thrilling! Call me selfish I'll own it. But why do we need this muzzeloader hunt, especially in the special regs areas where nobody should be shooting a rifle. I loath it.


----------



## tdj8686

Billy H said:


> Thrilling! Call me selfish I'll own it. But why do we need this muzzeloader hunt, especially in the special regs areas where nobody should be shooting a rifle. I loath it.


I don’t think you are selfish at all. It frustrates me and many others as well. I hunt all public land and this week long gun season surely does pressure the deer for a little while.


----------



## PA_ENGR

perryhunter4 said:


> Got a lot done today, scouted and moved some cams. 2 cell cams are lighting up right now. Walked for about 4 hours.
> Reminder - In-line is in Saturday. Don’t forget your orange. Stays for a week and the youth-senior hunt comes in the following Thursday (21st) alongside it through 23rd.


 Not required for archery hunters.


----------



## jacobh

Billy I’d agree with that. Spec reg area has taken a beating for years and years. Early archery then early mz season. They want all the deer killed because they took all the woods and turned it into houses. Our area is terrible anymore


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Thrilling! Call me selfish I'll own it. But why do we need this muzzeloader hunt, especially in the special regs areas where nobody should be shooting a rifle. I loath it.


The whole thing harkens back to the Gary Alt theory that it was "better" to shoot does early than after the bucks have gone to the trouble of breeding them. IMO, we already orphan enough young fawns with archery season starting in mid-September. I'd love to see the early rifle seasons go away. The PGC admits barely anyone takes advantage of the youth/old guy rifle seasons (the last week of muzzleloader). I think people would rather be out with their bows and crossbows with a change at a buck as the rut heats up. I think the early in-line season could die a painful death and not that many people would care. (Aside from the people that sell in-line muzzleloaders.) And I'm not a weapons bigot. To me they are all just tools. I just think the season was much more a courtesy to the in-line firearm manufacturers than it was to hunters. The traditional guys didn't want to see in-lines allowed in the late flintlock season so they thrust it into archery instead.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Pulled out of Pittsburgh after spending the weekend with Sam and rolled into Potter to check a couple things out on the lease.
> 
> - food patches appear to be a bust (I wasn’t expecting much but will reserve judgement until December to see if the beets have taken root and grown bulbs) - some green sprouts but not sure if it’s what we planted
> 
> - check the status of the Bruce branch (clearly an unabashed success)…..
> 
> Staying at Sweden Valley Cabins for the night. Sam’s dorm room at Carnegie is more spacious.


That's awesome!


----------



## Mr. October

PA_ENGR said:


> Not required for archery hunters.


No. Not required. But if I am out on public land in muzzle loader/rifle I'll have my orange on. 

Bowhunter Killed by Muzzleloader Hunter


----------



## jpinkerton

jlh42581 said:


> I just moved two stands. Even a semi mobile setup is worth just paying the piper and buying an xop or lone wolf. It kicked my ass.
> 
> The xop was fine, minus that I forgot my lineman's belt. Harness... No belt. Got it up but didn't get in it.
> 
> Moved a hawk with the clip style belt. I fought that belt for fifteen minutes hanging on the side of the tree.
> 
> Never again will I buy cheap sticks or stands without versa buttons. I'd rather risk the good stuff being stolen cause moving that stuff is MISERABLE.


The Cruzr bracket for the hawk heliums stands are pretty slick, just a bit heavy to add to the carry-in pack.


----------



## PAbigbear

Mr. October said:


> The whole thing harkens back to the Gary Alt theory that it was "better" to shoot does early than after the bucks have gone to the trouble of breeding them. IMO, we already orphan enough young fawns with archery season starting in mid-September. I'd love to see the early rifle seasons go away. The PGC admits barely anyone takes advantage of the youth/old guy rifle seasons (the last week of muzzleloader). I think people would rather be out with their bows and crossbows with a change at a buck as the rut heats up. I think the early in-line season could die a painful death and not that many people would care. (Aside from the people that sell in-line muzzleloaders.) And I'm not a weapons bigot. To me they are all just tools. I just think the season was much more a courtesy to the in-line firearm manufacturers than it was to hunters. The traditional guys didn't want to see in-lines allowed in the late flintlock season so they thrust it into archery instead.


I can guarantee you the last 3 days when it's junior/senior rifle hunt there will be plenty of folks participating. I've never seen the PGC say nobody takes advantage of it. What's really caused more of an impact than muzzleloader season is 6 weeks of crossbows. Something else that's really neat now because of full crossbow inclusion is most of the big bear gangs carry them and drive for a week straight so they can also shoot a buck.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> I can guarantee you the last 3 days when it's junior/senior rifle hunt there will be plenty of folks participating. I've never seen the PGC say nobody takes advantage of it. What's really caused more of an impact than muzzleloader season is 6 weeks of crossbows. Something else that's really neat now because of full crossbow inclusion is most of the big bear gangs carry them and drive for a week straight so they can also shoot a buck.


I don't have the September issue of the game news anymore but they specifically called out the early rifle season for under-participation. They had a whole article with statistics around the newer seasons that have been offered the last few years.


----------



## CBB

My boy is off school today so he went to the acorn ridge where there has been good buck activity. Surprisingly he hasn't seen a deer. The cams have been lit up in there through Thursday. Noone has been there since


----------



## perryhunter4

I am still wearing orange, at least while moving where I am at and then tying a band off to tree. 
I also know the PGC passed legislation in April 2019 to not make orange mandatory in overlap firearms seasons for archery hunters…..BUT, look at the 2021-22 Digest Pocket Guide. There is a section under flo orange requirements, that reads: “Those hunting w. archery equipment during these firearms seasons must comply with the flo orange requirements” (specifically including the early muzzleloader anterless season).
That could confuse some….just mentioning it and throwing that out there…don’t kill the messenger [emoji106].


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Thrilling! Call me selfish I'll own it. But why do we need this muzzeloader hunt, especially in the special regs areas where nobody should be shooting a rifle. I loath it.


Early muzzleloader, starting archery in mid-September, early anterless rifle, crossbows, junior this and senior that. The list constantly keeps growing.

They seem to just keep coming up with ways to have more and more reasons to justify additional seasons.


----------



## j.d.m.

Pyme said:


> Early muzzleloader, starting archery in mid-September, early anterless rifle, crossbows, junior this and senior that. The list constantly keeps growing.
> 
> They seem to just keep coming up with reasons to have more and more reasons to justify additional seasons.


And they are ALWAYS in the heart of archery season. I get it, and don’t disagree with trying to get opportunities for hunters, and it makes sense to do it when the weather is comfy for those individuals. The weather seems to be the biggest factor for new hunters and “old” hunters. It just is depressing on some level to see the archery season keep getting chipped away by all these concurrent seasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Took a 1.8 mile round trip with my cart (decoys, blind, chair, pack) from the truck to the spot I found

Two buck, 4 doe, 2 eagles, about 20-duck, hundreds of geese...no shooting as the ducks all landed in the back of the cove...that's actually where I wanted to be, but it was way too think to get in there with my cart in the dark

Better than a great day at work though…


----------



## Billy H

Let’s see how this goes tonight.


----------



## nicko

I didn't know you could get ground blinds up in a tree. 😁


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> Early muzzleloader, starting archery in mid-September, early anterless rifle, crossbows, junior this and senior that. The list constantly keeps growing.
> 
> They seem to just keep coming up with ways to have more and more reasons to justify additional seasons.


And I would submit that if they want to increase interest in hunting then STOP adding deer seasons. Not everyone wants to be a deer hunter and it is a tough way to start out. But just try to get permission from someone to hunt squirrels or other small game on their deer hunting property these days. Since deer season runs from September until the end of January nobody wants their deer hunting spot "ruined".


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> I didn't know you could get ground blinds up in a tree. 😁


 Oh I still hunt trees. I do have a tree stand wingman now. Tested it off the bar joist at work. I’m half tempted to leap out of this stand when I’m done. 😁


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Oh I still hunt trees. I do have a tree stand wingman now. Tested it off the bar joist at work. I’m half tempted to leap out of this stand when I’m done. 😁


Joe's dad Bruce has one of them and showed me a video of him testing it out and sloooowllly descending to the ground. Definitely a worthwhile purchase and next on my list.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Joe's dad Bruce has one of them and showed me a video of him testing it out and sloooowllly descending to the ground. Definitely a worthwhile purchase and next on my list.


Me too Nicko...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Let’s see how this goes tonight.
> View attachment 7482102


Good luck!


----------



## CBB

The boy didn't see anything this morning. He went to another spit after film this afternoon. Maybe work out for him. 

I took the day off. Sweated enough and swatted enough bugs while setting the new stand yesterday.

Good news this guy came in and bedded above the stand so I must not have stunk it up too bad


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy H said:


> Let’s see how this goes tonight.
> View attachment 7482102


Looks like a really nice spot/thicket of a field edge! 
Good luck!


----------



## Lcavok99

Suncrest08 said:


> Thanks! Indiana County


Thats awesome, I live and hunt in Indiana County too. The public land here is tough but theres a few good areas here and there.


----------



## Lcavok99

Doe from last Friday. Was hot out but overcast and the wind was good.


----------



## Gene94

2 o'clock this afternoon [emoji1745]









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Looks like a really nice spot/thicket of a field edge!
> Good luck!


 It is a pretty good spot. Slopes down to the left of the pic into a cedar Grove. Field out front is wheat right now . Deer aren't using it. To the right is super thick. Was a good sit, saw two doe picking thier way through the cedars. Had a nice doe cross from right to left at 20. Had my release clipped on and ready to draw when her fawn popped out of the weeds. Got a pass.


----------



## nicko

Congrats lacavok!


----------



## nicko

Crazy when you think about how much we look forward to this time of year and how quickly it goes. Still a ways to go but the older we get, the faster it goes.

Enjoy every sunrise, every sunset, every shared success, every deer that magically appears and disappears.


----------



## perryhunter4

Gene94 said:


> 2 o'clock this afternoon [emoji1745]
> View attachment 7482208
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Coming from same exact direction as pic on 10-7 at 6 or so, right? Few hours early today. At least he’s hanging tight in there. Seems to be just a matter of time of cards are played right. 
Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

perryhunter4 said:


> Coming from same exact direction as pic on 10-7 at 6 or so, right? Few hours early today. At least he’s hanging tight in there. Seems to be just a matter of time of cards are played right.
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, same direction. I'm hoping I get to wack him[emoji1696]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Crazy when you think about how much we look forward to this time of year and how quickly it goes. Still a ways to go but the older we get, the faster it goes.
> 
> Enjoy every sunrise, every sunset, every shared success, every deer that magically appears and disappears.


Just so many things to do and so little time…duck is in for one week, then grouse opens for a week, then pheasant…all the while overlapped with archery….for MANY years nine if the other stuff mattered, I mean when I had the private access in Glenmoore…I archery hunted almost 3-4 days per week and often had 2 doe in the freezer net before Halloween…

Now, I have a newfound appreciation and enjoyment expanding my experiences…I worked harder today than I have in a while….hauling all that crap that far, setting up decoys in the dark, and watching the ducks all fly to other side (lol)…

I think the dogs and kids factored in the shift. Ty’s not into archery that much and he rifle hunts because it’s what our family does, not necessary because he’s enamored with the SPORT. He really likes grouse and pheasant hunting….

Hoping to add a couple grouse to the Frey this year.


----------



## Mr. October

From my stand in the middle of the marsh in NJ . . . you might think there is a pretty decent buck out there. 










Well . . you'd be half right . . .


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Took a 1.8 mile round trip with my cart (decoys, blind, chair, pack) from the truck to the spot I found
> 
> Two buck, 4 doe, 2 eagles, about 20-duck, hundreds of geese...no shooting as the ducks all landed in the back of the cove...that's actually where I wanted to be, but it was way too think to get in there with my cart in the dark
> 
> Better than a great day at work though…


Joe a small cheap Jon boat is your friend, even a yak. Worth its weight in gold if your going to get serious about waterfowl especially ducks. I sold all my waterfowl stuff due to the hoards of guys that suddenly started to show up everywhere. ( thanks TV hunters). I do miss it.


----------



## Mathias

Couple hour sit yesterday afternoon. Was a more pleasant sit than I had anticipated (temp). I saw a few does including one (solo too) that presented a 6 yard shot. I passed hoping to see one of the bucks from the other evening. Something came in from behind, then busted out with all sorts of racket! Of course I feared it was my target buck that just busted me. A couple minutes later what sounded like a very loud burp in the thicket there, assuming it was a deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Joe a small cheap Jon boat is your friend, even a yak. Worth its weight in gold if your going to get serious about waterfowl especially ducks. I sold all my waterfowl stuff due to the hoards of guys that suddenly started to show up everywhere. ( thanks TV hunters). I do miss it.


Funny you mention that Billy, I drove to the beach on Saturday morning after the experience I had in the marsh here just to pick up my kayak and bring it home. I wouldn’t say I recently started waterfowl hunting because of TV, in fact I don’t even think I’ve ever really watched an episode of waterfowl hunting on TV. A buddy of mine took me out once and I was hot the first time I watched an entire flock turn into his calls. I certainly can appreciate your comments about people everywhere. Last year was the first time I went out anywhere by myself. I went up to Struble, I was all set up about 45 minutes before daylight and three guys approached me one being in his mid-80s and were kind enough to tell me that I had taken their special spot. I really didn’t want to get into some thing with a bunch of guys, especially around the sport that I am very green at, so I invited them to stay with me. Instead they went about 50 yards away and put their spread out and decided to stay there all morning. Normally that wouldn’t bother me, except in this sport there’s a lot more involved, or at least that’s how it seems to me, and I wasn’t really sure if my calling was up to snuff. As such, I just kind of sat quiet and let them do all the work. I didn’t get any birds that morning they got three.


----------



## davydtune

Suncrest08 said:


> They should have easily won that game, agree with all the above the backup wasn’t prepared at all! Was hard to watch! I took a SW Pa buck back on 10/5 evening I forgot to post up! Good luck everyone and be safe!
> View attachment 7481190


Nice! Congrats


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Funny you mention that Billy, I drove to the beach on Saturday morning after the experience I had in the marsh here just to pick up my kayak and bring it home. I wouldn’t say I recently started waterfowl hunting because of TV, in fact I don’t even think I’ve ever really watched an episode of waterfowl hunting on TV. A buddy of mine took me out once and I was hot the first time I watched an entire flock turn into his calls. I certainly can appreciate your comments about people everywhere. Last year was the first time I went out anywhere by myself. I went up to Struble, I was all set up about 45 minutes before daylight and three guys approached me one being in his mid-80s and were kind enough to tell me that I had taken their special spot. I really didn’t want to get into some thing with a bunch of guys, especially around the sport that I am very green at, so I invited them to stay with me. Instead they went about 50 yards away and put their spread out and decided to stay there all morning. Normally that wouldn’t bother me, except in this sport there’s a lot more involved, or at least that’s how it seems to me, and I wasn’t really sure if my calling was up to snuff. As such, I just kind of sat quiet and let them do all the work. I didn’t get any birds that morning they got three.


Not insinuating you jumped because of TV hunters. I know your family has a rich heratige of hunting and I am sure you done it before. The cut fields in goose season is nuts. Lots of outfitters have leased land as well.

I kept one dozen goose dekes and I might hit a spot or two during the week now that I have the time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Not insinuating you jumped because of TV hunters. I know your family has a rich heratige of hunting and I am sure you done it before. The cut fields in goose season is nuts. Lots of outfitters have leased land as well.


I will say this, as for the cut fields and goose hunting. I was surprised how many farmers in Lancaster were willing to allow hunters on their fields. It was certainly different than asking for permission to deer hunt. In fact some of the same farms that said no to deer hunting, we’re eager to allow folks to goose hunt. From my perspective, the real problem is the hunters. It seems as though once a small group gets permission to hunt a farm they do all that they can to lock that farm up only for themselves. In fact one farmer we spoke to actually told a group to stop coming because they incessantly hounded him to lease the farm so that they didn’t have to put up with other people coming in.

If you ever want to go out somewhere again, I’m sure you’ve probably forgotten more than I I am trying to learn. I’ve got plenty of decoys and shells, just looking for spaces to use them all lol.


----------



## hobbs4421

It was too warm for me to sit and sweat so I did some scouting and found an excellent spot. Deer sign galore and apples are so abundant I couldn’t walk without slipping or smushing them. I’ll post some pics. Long sorry short I skipped the 72 degree evening hunt and hung a ladder stand in the spot. Can’t wait until Nov 1, which is the beginning of my rut vacation!


----------



## hobbs4421

Here are a few more pics. Pics don’t do it justice.


----------



## hobbs4421

A few pics from the stand. There are 2 large brushy fields within 30 yards from my stand(one on my left and one in front of me) and my stand is in an old abandoned apple orchard. I have cover, and food real close and water within 200 yRds


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a great spot Hobbs....if I were you I'd try to get a sit or two ASAP...apples come and go quickly, even that many (lol)...11/1, they may be on to something else....just my .02 - either way, looks like you've got a great set-up.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Funny you mention that Billy, I drove to the beach on Saturday morning after the experience I had in the marsh here just to pick up my kayak and bring it home. I wouldn’t say I recently started waterfowl hunting because of TV, in fact I don’t even think I’ve ever really watched an episode of waterfowl hunting on TV. A buddy of mine took me out once and I was hot the first time I watched an entire flock turn into his calls. I certainly can appreciate your comments about people everywhere. Last year was the first time I went out anywhere by myself. I went up to Struble, I was all set up about 45 minutes before daylight and three guys approached me one being in his mid-80s and were kind enough to tell me that I had taken their special spot. I really didn’t want to get into some thing with a bunch of guys, especially around the sport that I am very green at, so I invited them to stay with me. Instead they went about 50 yards away and put their spread out and decided to stay there all morning. Normally that wouldn’t bother me, except in this sport there’s a lot more involved, or at least that’s how it seems to me, and I wasn’t really sure if my calling was up to snuff. As such, I just kind of sat quiet and let them do all the work. I didn’t get any birds that morning they got three.


I grew up in South Jersey. Duck hunting was _the thing_ back then. EVERYONE duck hunted. One could hear nearly non-stop shotguns all morning on a Saturday. Dad loved duck hunting and I inherited that love. There is nothing like whistling wings overhead in the pre-dawn. As I've gotten older, I've grown away from duck hunting. I don't know why. I still love to watch ducks and their wingbeats make my heart beat a bit faster but I don't have a big desire to duck hunt anymore. Maybe because it's too much work to drive down from PA. Especially with the tiny bag limits these days. 

Anyone ever read the works of Gordon MacQuarrie? "Stories of the Old Duck Hunters and other Drivel". If you haven't you should. It is what outdoor writing should be. Almost no mention of equipment, technique, tactics, or gear but rather an ongoing reverie with the outdoors and the camaraderie of hunting.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Not insinuating you jumped because of TV hunters. I know your family has a rich heratige of hunting and I am sure you done it before. The cut fields in goose season is nuts. Lots of outfitters have leased land as well.
> 
> I kept one dozen goose dekes and I might hit a spot or two during the week now that I have the time.


Just a few years ago PA was ranked #1 for the most goose hunters. Go figure. I know it has dropped off a bit since then.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Funny....2008 I took my first trip to KS, more specifically the Cheyenne Bottoms Wildlife Area. I remember looking around wondering why in the world I didn't see any other deer hunters and who in the world would hunt this area only for waterfowl. I would watch each morning from stand what looked like storm clouds for as far as could see, I could hear ducks, geese, sand cranes, you name it, I would walk across State plots of sorghum, wheat, and corn to the only small outcropping of trees, where I'd hang a stand, I never went more than 50 yards in the AM darkness without hearing the cackle of a cock-bird as I crossed those fields..I would sit in my stand wondering why in the heck would people choose that over deer hunting the area.....man times change.

I did see a dead 6point on 100 on the way in...the leaves are changing and starting to hit the ground, so I'll be in a tree soon.


----------



## CBB

Anyone hunt tonight?


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin in Coatesville…passed a doe with her yearling, also saw three non-legal buck pass by inside 20 yards.

My youngest brother is in Potter, he didn’t see anything.


----------



## nicko

Won't get out until Saturday morning. Couple doe have skirted a fixed stand by about 40 yards both times I have sat it so time to go in with the stand and sticks to set up in that in-between zone. 

Since youth pheasant has opened, I'm done with local public for the season as birds are stocked on these gamelands and it gets hammered.

As of tonight, 8 days until my first Potter trip. Better start packing now. 😁


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> Anyone hunt tonight?


I didn’t hunt, but should have.


----------



## CBB

Perry24 said:


> I didn’t hunt, but should have.


Nah too early to tag out on that little fella!


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> Nah too early to tag out on that little fella!


I’m not picky, but glad to see they are opening a scrape there. He was the 3rd buck to pass through there.


----------



## Gene94

Perry24 said:


> I didn’t hunt, but should have.


Same here...was working and he came past at 5:50

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anything worth thinking about shooting at is still moving after 8pm for me…


----------



## 12-Ringer

Or maybe 7:43pm[emoji23]


----------



## perryhunter4

CBB said:


> Nah too early to tag out on that little fella!


Are we the buck police here now, telling folks what they can and can’t shoot? 
If you’re happy with it, shoot it and stay happy! We don’t hunt for other people’s favor or blessing.
Plus Dave has a young boy that I am sure would be tickled with him. 
This _ hit bothers me….when did hunting become a trophy status event?


----------



## CBB

perryhunter4 said:


> Are we the buck police here now, telling folks what they can and can’t shoot?
> If you’re happy with it, shoot it and stay happy! We don’t hunt for other people’s favor or blessing.
> Plus Dave has a young boy that I am sure would be tickled with him.
> This _ hit bothers me….when did hunting become a trophy status event?


Not the buck police just trying to crack a little humor. Put on a little thicker skin.

The guy that posted the pic wasn't offended and i sent a like to his response to my post...if he had a problem with my comme t he could have told me himself


----------



## hobbs4421

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like a great spot Hobbs....if I were you I'd try to get a sit or two ASAP...apples come and go quickly, even that many (lol)...11/1, they may be on to something else....just my .02 - either way, looks like you've got a great set-up.


Sounds good, I don’t think I’m going to be able to wait much longer anyway. While I was at work yesterday all I could think of was hunting that spot! Lol. Saturday morning may be the day…


----------



## hobbs4421

12-Ringer said:


> Or maybe 7:43pm[emoji23]


Pretty soon the temps will drop and he will come out to play(and fight) and Lord willing give you a shot. Good luck, nice buck!


----------



## perryhunter4

CBB said:


> Not the buck police just trying to crack a little humor. Put on a little thicker skin.
> 
> The guy that posted the pic wasn't offended and i sent a like to his response to my post...if he had a problem with my comme t he could have told me himself


I didn’t read into it as humor….so that’s on me and my fault for getting my panties in a bunch.


----------



## Mathias

warm and humid so I passed on a morning sit. But, after Friday it _says _right now that overnight temps will be in the 40’s from here on out. 🤞🏻


----------



## jacobh

Since opening day I’ve seen very few day pics here in Pa. Md is now picking up and decent bucks are on their feet right around day break and right before dark


----------



## davydtune

A couple little young dudes up and about  October 7th, 2021 Dtune Outdoors PA archery episode 3 - YouTube


----------



## davydtune

Getting all antsy now 😁 We leave Friday noonish for 9 days a little south of Benezette. We will be primarily hunt bear with the muzzle sticks but we will all have our bows as well. All 4 of us have bucks tags and 3 of us have dmaps  It's gonna be fun 😊


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> A couple little young dudes up and about  October 7th, 2021 Dtune Outdoors PA archery episode 3 - YouTube


Good job with your vid Davy.


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> Are we the buck police here now, telling folks what they can and can’t shoot?
> If you’re happy with it, shoot it and stay happy! We don’t hunt for other people’s favor or blessing.
> Plus Dave has a young boy that I am sure would be tickled with him.
> This _ hit bothers me….*when did hunting become a trophy status event?*


I'm pretty certain the poster had tongue in cheek about the "little fella" but it's funny you say this. I'm wrapping up a blog post about this very topic. It will probably be boring and will probably offend some folks. Oh well. It's my blog.


----------



## CBB

perryhunter4 said:


> I didn’t read into it as humor….so that’s on me and my fault for getting my panties in a bunch.



No worries. Inflection in text is difficult sometimes.
I could care less what anyone else puts their tag on.
Good luck this season.


----------



## yetihunter1

After more than a week of the same temps the little temp drop coming sunday looks nice, i took Monday off to see if it gets any buck moving. I hunting all day this past saturday and found 3 open scrapes that look like they had recent activity. Saw 6 deer saturday morning, one came in behind in thick stuff and spooked when i went to take a leak and then 5 does came in from the other side of the ridge heading in but the wind swirled when they were at 60yds and they trotted off. Saturday afternoon, i turn to take a leak again and the is a spike buck at 20 yds directly downwind of me. He bedded down and sat for about 30 mins before he had a sneeze attack which seemed to clear his nostrils enough to smell me as he took off right after he finished sneezing.


----------



## CBB

I was thinking next week would be good, especially Monday. 2 days before a full moon. Bucks will start laying down alot of sign next week


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> I was thinking next week would be good, especially Monday. 2 days before a full moon. *Bucks will start laying down alot of sign next week*


That's my recollection of 1 year ago for next week. Scrapes were popping up everywhere in Potter.


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> I was thinking next week would be good, especially Monday. 2 days before a full moon. Bucks will start laying down alot of sign next week


I already have a heavy scrape line at my 5D hunting spot near West Chester.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Scrapes are open all over the place...I've set several cams on several scrapes in different locations and so far all dinks...even in one particular area where I am certain a big boy was hanging most of late summer early fall. The good ones always seem to have those phantom-like qualities.


----------



## Straw

I just got back from scouting and checking some cameras. I know the heat has slowed movement but I am wondering how much of an impact the east wind we had last week added to it. I have a set for an east wind that was by far my most active camera but when the wind shifted last week to an east wind it went ice cold. Did anybody else notice a difference


----------



## CBB

Going to swat skeeters for a bit tonight. Should be interesting


----------



## jpinkerton

We found a handful of rub and scrape lines in Moshannon. Only day time photos have been of dinks. We did grab an awesome video of a 10 point tearing up a licking branch and freshening the scrape, all while a 6 watches in the background. This was at night, of course.


----------



## CBB

Scrapes are closed up here. No acorns dropping


----------



## CBB

Cameras dead since Sunday... No pics at all


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Will get out in Pike County tomorrow evening and all day Friday. I have off all next week and will be at my camp. 

I am hoping to arrow a buck before the craziness of the rut. I am hoping I have so consistent movement on my cameras because if not I will be bouncing around in the evenings trying to get lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatsbucknut

Perry24 said:


> I didn’t hunt, but should have.


Did someone zip an arrow through his backstrap?


----------



## 138104

fatsbucknut said:


> Did someone zip an arrow through his backstrap?


Huh, good question. Possibly my neighbor, but not my son or me. I’ll keep an eye on that.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Good job with your vid Davy.


Thanks! Sure is a learning curve and a practice in patience, lol!


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Scrapes are open all over the place...I've set several cams on several scrapes in different locations and so far all dinks...even in one particular area where I am certain a big boy was hanging most of late summer early fall. The good ones always seem to have those phantom-like qualities.


Little young dudes have been tearing it up


----------



## davydtune

jpinkerton said:


> We found a handful of rub and scrape lines in Moshannon. Only day time photos have been of dinks. We did grab an awesome video of a 10 point tearing up a licking branch and freshening the scrape, all while a 6 watches in the background. This was at night, of course.


Nice! We will be hunting in part of the Moshannon this whole next week on our trip  Mainly going after bears but we have deer tags as well


----------



## ZDC

I feel like throwing up.

I was sitting on the ground behind some tree branches that I had set up a month prior. For 2 years he has been my target buck. This happened on my first sit for him this year. 

I was sitting in my makeshift blind for the better part of 3 hours. I had seen nothing but squirrels for hours. So when it was about 6: 10 - 6:15 and I heard something crunching through the leaves I thought it was a squirrel. However I could tell that it didn't sound like the squirrels I had been hearing for hours, it sounded heavier.

So I slowly turn my head hard to the left and imagine my supprise when walking right out Infront of me is my target buck. I slowly picked up my bow and when his head was behind a tree I drew back and anchored. As he emerged from behind the tree my 10 yard pin went right to his heart. Just as I was about to fire he took of running.

My question is do you think he will come back anytime soon? Possibly during the rut may I have a chance at him? Should I move my makeshift blind to a slightly different spot?


----------



## davydtune

I'd stay in the same proximity as he will most likely be back but yes I'd move your position a little bit 😉


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> I feel like throwing up.
> 
> I was sitting on the ground behind some tree branches that I had set up a month prior. For 2 years he has been my target buck. This happened on my first sit for him this year.
> 
> I was sitting in my makeshift blind for the better part of 3 hours. I had seen nothing but squirrels for hours. So when it was about 6: 10 - 6:15 and I heard something crunching through the leaves I thought it was a squirrel. However I could tell that it didn't sound like the squirrels I had been hearing for hours, it sounded heavier.
> 
> So I slowly turn my head hard to the left and imagine my supprise when walking right out Infront of me is my target buck. I slowly picked up my bow and when his head was behind a tree I drew back and anchored. As he emerged from behind the tree my 10 yard pin went right to his heart. Just as I was about to fire he took of running.
> 
> My question is do you think he will come back anytime soon? Possibly during the rut may I have a chance at him? Should I move my makeshift blind to a slightly different spot?


You should give up. PM me some GPS coordinates and I'll let you know if he's still in the area.


----------



## jpinkerton

davydtune said:


> Nice! We will be hunting in part of the Moshannon this whole next week on our trip  Mainly going after bears but we have deer tags as well


Good deal! Have fun and be safe. We have seen more bears this year than ever before. I'm not too good at judging size, but one of them must have been pushing 400+ lbs I would imagine.


----------



## hobbs4421

Undecided on what to do this Saturday and the following Saturday. One of the private properties that I hunt generally gets pretty busy with hunters any time there is a firearm season available. Saturday is the begin muzzle loader season and it continues until the following Saturday. I recently hung a stand in a spot that is loaded with deer sign and apples, and I really want to hunt it Saturday (rain or shine) but I wonder if I should stay out of there until the muzzle loader season is finished. I have another private property that will not have any other hunters other than me and dad, but I am excited about the new spot. Lol not sure what to do! Any thoughts?


----------



## 12-Ringer

If it were me, I'd be avoiding the crowds on the weekend.

Those apples look too good though, so I would have a case of Cervid-fever next Monday and fail to report to the office as the full moon is approaching on Wednesday, foretasted storms Sat-Sun with the first real significant temp drop (73 on Friday, 53 on Monday) of year....add to that a significant pressure increase from 29.88 at 1PM on Sunday to 30.4 by 9:00AM on Monday...and 30.14 by 8AM on Tuesday.....and you have the almost perfect recipe for significant daylight foot traffic....the only thing that would make it better is if the moon were in the new or waning phase.

Sorry for my nerdism on the matter, but trust me when I say it's usually pretty accurate...problem for me these days is ground to prove it on....I do have about 12-years of journal data that I am attempting to build a database around that has helped me narrow in on when to get out there..my journaling journey started with where I hunted and what I saw, but has evolved to:
where I hunt
what I saw
when I saw it
where it approached from and departed to
temps
wind direction
pressure
moon phase

as that processed evolved, I began to recognize patterns in sightings across multiple settings and states and began planning future trips based on that data. What I began to experience is MUCH more successful outings, defining success with target game inside 40 yards...NOT always target animal, but almost always game...keeping track has certainly helped me become more efficient, far less sessions where I get blanked.

Hope I gave you something to think about.


----------



## Billy H

Yes multible scrapes in the areas I'm hunting


hobbs4421 said:


> Undecided on what to do this Saturday and the following Saturday. One of the private properties that I hunt generally gets pretty busy with hunters any time there is a firearm season available. Saturday is the begin muzzle loader season and it continues until the following Saturday. I recently hung a stand in a spot that is loaded with deer sign and apples, and I really want to hunt it Saturday (rain or shine) but I wonder if I should stay out of there until the muzzle loader season is finished. I have another private property that will not have any other hunters other than me and dad, but I am excited about the new spot. Lol not sure what to do! Any thoughts?


I’m far from a big buck killer , but in my opinion. What can it hurt to hunt it if you have limited time. If there are muzzleloader guys around and they see you in your set , provided you wear a little orange or tie a band, they most likely will avoid you and not become privy to your honey hole. On the other hand if your not there they might stumble right into it. Besides if guys are going to be blasting rifles all bets are off anyway. Good luck no matter what you do.


----------



## hobbs4421

Thanks 12-Ringer! The only problem with calling in sick that Monday is that my boss is the property owner. Lol so she’d be the one permitting me to take the sick day, and she would drive past my truck when she is on her way to work. Haha. Maybe I’ll have my wife drop me off real early.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hobbs4421 said:


> Thanks 12-Ringer! The only problem with calling in sick that Monday is that my boss is the property owner. Lol so she’d be the one permitting me to take the sick day, and she would drive past my truck when she is on her way to work. Haha. Maybe I’ll have my wife drop me off real early.


Now that is a conundrum.....


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Now that is a conundrum.....


Where there's a will, there's a way...... 😎


----------



## 12-Ringer

apples, especially crab apples are one of my absolute favorite sources to set up on in Oct...especially with the first real significant temp swing of the year and again after the first frost!


----------



## 138104

hobbs4421 said:


> Thanks 12-Ringer! The only problem with calling in sick that Monday is that my boss is the property owner. Lol so she’d be the one permitting me to take the sick day, and she would drive past my truck when she is on her way to work. Haha. Maybe I’ll have my wife drop me off real early.


Imagine killing a nice buck, but you can’t share the pictures…lol!


----------



## dougell

Movement seems to have almost completely shut down.I only have 4 sits in and only had deer come by me one time.That's not enough time to determine anything but I'm not seeing anything in my travels.A month ago,they were like rats running around.I haven't seen a deer on my property in weeks.Lst night I went out to my truck to get something around 9:00pm and they were all over the place.No daytime activity though.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> If it were me, I'd be avoiding the crowds on the weekend.
> 
> Those apples look too good though, so I would have a case of Cervid-fever next Monday and fail to report to the office as the full moon is approaching on Wednesday, foretasted storms Sat-Sun with the first real significant temp drop (73 on Friday, 53 on Monday) of year....add to that a significant pressure increase from 29.88 at 1PM on Sunday to 30.4 by 9:00AM on Monday...and 30.14 by 8AM on Tuesday.....and you have the almost perfect recipe for significant daylight foot traffic....the only thing that would make it better is if the moon were in the new or waning phase.
> 
> Sorry for my nerdism on the matter, but trust me when I say it's usually pretty accurate...problem for me these days is ground to prove it on....I do have about 12-years of journal data that I am attempting to build a database around that has helped me narrow in on when to get out there..my journaling journey started with where I hunted and what I saw, but has evolved to:
> where I hunt
> what I saw
> when I saw it
> where it approached from and departed to
> temps
> wind direction
> pressure
> moon phase
> 
> as that processed evolved, I began to recognize patterns in sightings across multiple settings and states and began planning future trips based on that data. What I began to experience is MUCH more successful outings, defining success with target game inside 40 yards...NOT always target animal, but almost always game...keeping track has certainly helped me become more efficient, far less sessions where I get blanked.
> 
> Hope I gave you something to think about.


This is good and, IMO, accurate data. I have spent a long time particularly plotting barometric pressure data with deer movement. I've generally seen big movement about 30 hours before a major drop in barometric pressure. I wish I'd plotted some of the other data you include.


----------



## hobbs4421

Perry24 said:


> Imagine killing a nice buck, but you can’t share the pictures…lol!


Hahaha


----------



## ZDC

vonfoust said:


> You should give up. PM me some GPS coordinates and I'll let you know if he's still in the area.


Latitude: 40.785091

Longitude: -73.968285


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Thanks 12-Ringer! The only problem with calling in sick that Monday is that my boss is the property owner. Lol so she’d be the one permitting me to take the sick day, and she would drive past my truck when she is on her way to work. Haha. Maybe I’ll have my wife drop me off real early.


LOL! Now that IS a conundrum. And just your luck you'd kill a big buck. 

Reminds of 1993 when the Phillies went to the World Series. Me and a couple other guys called out sick and drove to Pittsburgh for the game when they clinched the division. The problem was, my boss was a big Phillies fan and watched the game. Nobody goes to Pirates games to start with let alone at the end of the season when they are totally out of contention. There was like 4000 people at the game and most were Phillies fans. The camera spent a lot of time on the crowd. Busted!

My boss said I should have invited her.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Movement seems to have almost completely shut down.I only have 4 sits in and only had deer come by me one time.That's not enough time to determine anything but I'm not seeing anything in my travels.A month ago,they were like rats running around.I haven't seen a deer on my property in weeks.Lst night I went out to my truck to get something around 9:00pm and they were all over the place.No daytime activity though.


Same here. The couple I have seen have been at last light, or even after.


----------



## Schleprock1

I had good movement last evening. First was at 5:40 a 3 point at 10 yards. Then after he passed me a single 15 inch spike joined him. Not long after that I saw a small doe just down the hill from them. She was feeding along and then turned back up the hill calling for momma. She disappeared into the brush and shortly mom and little one took off down the hill with the two small bucks dogging them. 
Then around 6:35 I saw another buck coming towards me. 4 point with about a 16 inch spread. Gonna have to be careful with that one around. Then a nicer buck came down through. 8 or a 10, I don't waste time counting higher than three on one side. He came across behind the tree around 10 yards. I was ready when he cleared the tree, gave a grunt to stop him, and put the crosshairs in tight behind the shoulder. At the shot he took off with just the fletching of the bolt sticking out. With the placement I'm thinking he's already dead. Just have to wait for the crash. Heard some crashing and everything got quiet.
I climbed down and started looking for blood. I usually have no problems seeing blood or tracking my deer. I couldn't find blood, hair or even tore up ground where he took off. I knew which direction he went and moved that way and tried going back and forth across the area trying to find blood. Nothing. I continued moving toward where I thought the crash came from while looking for blood and looking for the deer. Three different times I went back to the shot location and looked and also walked all over the area I thought he should be laying. About 8:30 I stopped and thought, he's not where you think he should be, replay the events in your head. I actually heard two crashes before total silence. There was a small pause between the crashes. A road crosses between the woods I was in and a cornfield. Could the two crashes have been the deer busting through the brush along the woods edge and then when it hit the standing corn across the road? I crossed the road and headed down the the end rows about 3 rows in and finally found blood. Followed the sparse blood trail another 80 yards down through the corn when he jumped up and headed toward a very thick gutter that is in the middle of the field. At that point, 9:05 PM I backed out to wait for morning. 
I had 2 meetings this morning that ran until 9:30. After that I headed out to look for the deer. I came up from the other end of the gutter because it goes to the property line/road at that end and I didn't want to push the deer off the property. I went as far up through the brush as I could without crawling under stuff and nothing. I circled around to the upper end and started into the gutter. I didn't make it 10 yards in and I heard him take off. Didn't sound like he made it far so I tried working my way through the brush slowly. I heard him moving again. At that point I couldn't go any further in the gutter so I backtracked and got out into the field. As I am moving down the edge I see the buck ahead of me doing the same thing. He was moving slowly and definitely has some severe front leg problems. There was some brush sticking out into the field and I was hurrying down along the edge behind it catching up to him hoping to get another shot. Just as I got to my max 50 yard range he turned his head and saw me. And ducked back into the thick gutter. At that point the gutter is maybe 20 yards wide with a cornfield on the other side. There was no blood even with all of the movement and busting through brush he was doing. I searched further down the gutter, up into the cornfield and back up the gutter. No more sightings or blood. At this point all I can do is hope he gets across the road in behind some houses and heals up. If he doesn't make it, in nature nothing goes to waste. I won't enjoy the meat but many other creatures will.
I always do my best to place a good shot and find any animal I put an arrow into. Unfortunately, I failed this time. I'm hoping he survives so I can match wits with him again. I'm sure he will be much harder to get that close to in the future.


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> Latitude: 40.785091
> 
> Longitude: -73.968285


I didn’t know you could hunt in Central Park…lol!


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> I didn’t know you could hunt in Central Park…lol!


That was just to throw you guys off. He PM'd me the real coordinates.


----------



## nicko

That sucks schleprock. They are amazingly tough animals.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> That was just to throw you guys off. He PM'd me the real coordinates.


Lucky! Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry to hear that schlep...my brother shot a doe this morning in Potter, after blowing it on one of the nicer buck on the property earlier in the AM...there wasn't a single drop of blood with the doe until she fell over...he got lucky finding her, took three guys to do it...lungs and gut, gut plugged the entry and exit holes.


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> I didn’t know you could hunt in Central Park…lol!


You can it just isn't recommend


----------



## Mathias

Up in the attic looking for something amd came across my old Montana Decoys doe. She needed some mending but doesn’t look too bad. Old story posted a long time ago on an ancient, now deleted Pa thread. First time I used it on a rainy November day, stand started to freeze up, so I made a hide in a pine grove next to a small backyard orchard. A true giant fed on applea, then saw the decoy. He walked into the pine grove, one tree over from me. I could see his breath. As a novice bowhunter, I proceeded to shoot without checking clearances and shot into a thick branch literally a foot in front of my arrow, I was shooting while kneeling. That one still hasn’t worn off 😞


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Up in the attic looking for something amd came across my old Montana Decoys doe. She needed some mending but doesn’t look too bad. Old story posted a long time ago on an ancient, now deleted Pa thread. First time I used it on a rainy November day, stand started to freeze up, so I made a hide in a pine grove next to a small backyard orchard. A true giant fed on applea, then saw the decoy. He walked into the pine grove, one tree over from me. I could see his breath. As a novice bowhunter, I proceeded to shoot without checking clearances and shot into a thick branch literally a foot in front of my arrow, I was shooting while kneeling. That one still hasn’t worn off 😞
> View attachment 7483792


I think I have an equal number of kills of branches with my bow as kills of deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have similar stories when I started fly-fishing many years ago....I think I had more fish sticks than the Gordon's fisherman.


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Up in the attic looking for something amd came across my old Montana Decoys doe. She needed some mending but doesn’t look too bad. Old story posted a long time ago on an ancient, now deleted Pa thread. First time I used it on a rainy November day, stand started to freeze up, so I made a hide in a pine grove next to a small backyard orchard. A true giant fed on applea, then saw the decoy. He walked into the pine grove, one tree over from me. I could see his breath. As a novice bowhunter, I proceeded to shoot without checking clearances and shot into a thick branch literally a foot in front of my arrow, I was shooting while kneeling. That one still hasn’t worn off
> View attachment 7483792


I can feel the pain every time I read a story like that 
Would you recommend me taking a Montana or 2 to Illinois with me the first week of November? And using them in PA for that matter? I've never tried decoying. What are your successes?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Throwback to 2011…..my best tree trophy to date.









Got It Done In PA.....Shot a Talllll Skinny One!!!!!!!!


I'm particularly proud of this one due to the complexity of the small area of vitals involved. I laid an estrus scent trail down on my walk in before light and just before 7am, I hear the steady gait of a deer trotting. I look up to see a buck coming in with it's nose to the ground and working...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gene94 said:


> I can feel the pain every time I read a story like that
> Would you recommend me taking a Montana or 2 to Illinois with me the first week of November? And using them in PA for that matter? I've never tried decoying. What are your successes?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I’ve had decent success but it has to be done early, like right around now until Halloween and it usually works best with two; a buck and a doe. I’ve never had a good luck in Pennsylvania with just a dough decoy. It seems to alert more of the deer then it does attract them. However when I’ve set up a doe with a buck nearby it tends to bring in both doe and buck…..flood the area with scent, but not on the decoys themselves, always in highly visible areas like edges of pipelines and field edges, a little ruckus never hurts either….I usually go to town with heavy antlers….. My true goal is to just peek the interest of something long enough to come out and take a peek. I have personally witnessed deer coming more than 400 yards across a field because they spotted the setup


----------



## Johnboy60

ZDC said:


> I feel like throwing up.
> 
> I was sitting on the ground behind some tree branches that I had set up a month prior. For 2 years he has been my target buck. This happened on my first sit for him this year.
> 
> I was sitting in my makeshift blind for the better part of 3 hours. I had seen nothing but squirrels for hours. So when it was about 6: 10 - 6:15 and I heard something crunching through the leaves I thought it was a squirrel. However I could tell that it didn't sound like the squirrels I had been hearing for hours, it sounded heavier.
> 
> So I slowly turn my head hard to the left and imagine my supprise when walking right out Infront of me is my target buck. I slowly picked up my bow and when his head was behind a tree I drew back and anchored. As he emerged from behind the tree my 10 yard pin went right to his heart. Just as I was about to fire he took of running.
> 
> My question is do you think he will come back anytime soon? Possibly during the rut may I have a chance at him? Should I move my makeshift blind to a slightly different spot?


I’d probably move but not far. The rut changes everything. Quite a few times I thought I missed my chance but then ended up scoring later on. Good luck!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've never had a branch interfere with my arrow's flight...now that I said that...I'm probably screwed!

I did have one jump in front of a flintlock shot one time, should have cut that sumbitch down and put in on a plaque...


----------



## j.d.m.

I whacked a good branch many years ago. It was one of many I’ve hit. But that one earned me a “present from Santa” under the tree at my grandparents house. Every year we got together at their house, and we have a big family. The presents under the tree, were the ones for people who did something dumb, or did something to be embarrassed about. Well that year I earned a “trophy branch” from Santa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

This was a botched kill, but she died where I shot her within a minute. Shot 1 was spine and shot 2 split this sapling and still penetrated enough to take out 1 lung. Not my finest day, but got the job done.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Schleprock1 said:


> I had good movement last evening. First was at 5:40 a 3 point at 10 yards. Then after he passed me a single 15 inch spike joined him. Not long after that I saw a small doe just down the hill from them. She was feeding along and then turned back up the hill calling for momma. She disappeared into the brush and shortly mom and little one took off down the hill with the two small bucks dogging them.
> Then around 6:35 I saw another buck coming towards me. 4 point with about a 16 inch spread. Gonna have to be careful with that one around. Then a nicer buck came down through. 8 or a 10, I don't waste time counting higher than three on one side. He came across behind the tree around 10 yards. I was ready when he cleared the tree, gave a grunt to stop him, and put the crosshairs in tight behind the shoulder. At the shot he took off with just the fletching of the bolt sticking out. With the placement I'm thinking he's already dead. Just have to wait for the crash. Heard some crashing and everything got quiet.
> I climbed down and started looking for blood. I usually have no problems seeing blood or tracking my deer. I couldn't find blood, hair or even tore up ground where he took off. I knew which direction he went and moved that way and tried going back and forth across the area trying to find blood. Nothing. I continued moving toward where I thought the crash came from while looking for blood and looking for the deer. Three different times I went back to the shot location and looked and also walked all over the area I thought he should be laying. About 8:30 I stopped and thought, he's not where you think he should be, replay the events in your head. I actually heard two crashes before total silence. There was a small pause between the crashes. A road crosses between the woods I was in and a cornfield. Could the two crashes have been the deer busting through the brush along the woods edge and then when it hit the standing corn across the road? I crossed the road and headed down the the end rows about 3 rows in and finally found blood. Followed the sparse blood trail another 80 yards down through the corn when he jumped up and headed toward a very thick gutter that is in the middle of the field. At that point, 9:05 PM I backed out to wait for morning.
> I had 2 meetings this morning that ran until 9:30. After that I headed out to look for the deer. I came up from the other end of the gutter because it goes to the property line/road at that end and I didn't want to push the deer off the property. I went as far up through the brush as I could without crawling under stuff and nothing. I circled around to the upper end and started into the gutter. I didn't make it 10 yards in and I heard him take off. Didn't sound like he made it far so I tried working my way through the brush slowly. I heard him moving again. At that point I couldn't go any further in the gutter so I backtracked and got out into the field. As I am moving down the edge I see the buck ahead of me doing the same thing. He was moving slowly and definitely has some severe front leg problems. There was some brush sticking out into the field and I was hurrying down along the edge behind it catching up to him hoping to get another shot. Just as I got to my max 50 yard range he turned his head and saw me. And ducked back into the thick gutter. At that point the gutter is maybe 20 yards wide with a cornfield on the other side. There was no blood even with all of the movement and busting through brush he was doing. I searched further down the gutter, up into the cornfield and back up the gutter. No more sightings or blood. At this point all I can do is hope he gets across the road in behind some houses and heals up. If he doesn't make it, in nature nothing goes to waste. I won't enjoy the meat but many other creatures will.
> I always do my best to place a good shot and find any animal I put an arrow into. Unfortunately, I failed this time. I'm hoping he survives so I can match wits with him again. I'm sure he will be much harder to get that close to in the future.


Tough break brother. True that nothing goes to waste in nature but it doesn't lessen the feeling much. I won't be forgetting my failure in 2019 anytime soon that's for sure. Sounds like you made every effort to recover him and then try to finish the job. Something to be said for that...as some slobs out there repeatedly wound deer, don't follow up much or at all and keep flinging arrows with seemingly no remorse about those actions.

Best of luck getting a shot at redemption.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've never had a branch interfere with my arrow's flight...now that I said that...I'm probably screwed!
> 
> I did have one jump in front of a flintlock shot one time, should have cut that sumbitch down and put in on a plaque...


I remember seeing wood chips fly through my scope when I hit a branch about 2 feet from the end of the muzzle of my .30-06. Thankfully I got the buck on the next shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

2016 was my best terrible archery season ever. Missed 4 bucks, all missed shots were low except 1 that was high. 
Shot 4 was a wide 10pt that probably would have scored in the 130s. Came in on a string to a grunt at 10 yards. I remember smiling to myself at the chip shot. I released and heard a weird sound, the arrow hit the ground and a tree limb fell to the ground. Was about the diameter of a pencil and was cut off clean from a blade on the broadhead. I was devastated. 

Redemption came on the rifle opener when I shot the buck I was hoping to kill all season that I missed high on Halloween. Had to use my paps ol 280 but got it done.


----------



## Mathias

This is one of those mornings that I may as well be hunting Moose, I’ve seen just as many.
Beautiful though some I’m thankful for that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Sat last night in one of my ladder stands. It’s really just a rifle stand and not the best archery stand. With the heat, I didn’t want to screw up one of my good spots so I sat in the tree just to get in the woods. Beautiful night, but I saw nothing from the stand. Saw a small buck on the way to the stand. I think it was a little 4 or 6. Sooon enough I’ll all come to


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Bumped a couple does on my way in this morning. One small buck, or large spiker depending on your point of view, came into 3 yards so far this morning. 

Was up at 3am to shower and make my 1.5 hour drive this morning. Will be a long one but man what a beautiful morning. 

Ended up messing with my peep all afternoon yesterday. I feel like I am chasing my tail. It just won’t stop twisting. Right now it’s probably an 1/8th of an inch angled to the right and settles in perfect around my sight housing. I just want to pull straight the whole way. I only added twists to the string to try to correct it so my string has plenty of twists. Only thing I can think when tuning I had to remove twists from the left yokes as well as twists to the right to get it tuned perfectly. Maybe too many of each has it twisting when come to full draw. 

It’s shooting dead on with broadheads and field points so I’m not messing with it now but boy does that bother me. 

I will probably end up bumping my micro adjusting my rest to the left just a smidge so I can add some twists to the left yoke to see if that helps Saturday afternoon and Sunday.

When I look at it the arrow looks to be pretty straight in line but maybe it could be better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin is out and had a buck come in, in the dark make a scrape 20 yards from his stand and leave...never saw the buck well enough to identify, even though his new glass...





__





Nikon LaserForce 10x42 Rangefinder Binocular | Nikon


Nikon combined binocular performance with the ranging technology of a 1900-yard rangefinder in the LaserForce 10x42 Rangefinder Binocular. Shop now!



www.nikonusa.com





I told him he needs to add the infra-red night vision feature


----------



## Bucket

cuttiebrownbow said:


> Bumped a couple does on my way in this morning. One small buck, or large spiker depending on your point of view, came into 3 yards so far this morning.
> 
> Was up at 3am to shower and make my 1.5 hour drive this morning. Will be a long one but man what a beautiful morning.
> 
> Ended up messing with my peep all afternoon yesterday. I feel like I am chasing my tail. It just won’t stop twisting. Right now it’s probably an 1/8th of an inch angled to the right and settles in perfect around my sight housing. I just want to pull straight the whole way. I only added twists to the string to try to correct it so my string has plenty of twists. Only thing I can think when tuning I had to remove twists from the left yokes as well as twists to the right to get it tuned perfectly. Maybe too many of each has it twisting when come to full draw.
> 
> It’s shooting dead on with broadheads and field points so I’m not messing with it now but boy does that bother me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peep twist frustrates me to no end. I typically will take a piece of loop material and put it in the string above the peep. you can slide the loop material up and down to fine tune the peep. I see Bowmar is now selling a rubber (or plastic) gadget that does the same thing.


----------



## 138104

cuttiebrownbow said:


> Bumped a couple does on my way in this morning. One small buck, or large spiker depending on your point of view, came into 3 yards so far this morning.
> 
> Was up at 3am to shower and make my 1.5 hour drive this morning. Will be a long one but man what a beautiful morning.
> 
> Ended up messing with my peep all afternoon yesterday. I feel like I am chasing my tail. It just won’t stop twisting. Right now it’s probably an 1/8th of an inch angled to the right and settles in perfect around my sight housing. I just want to pull straight the whole way. I only added twists to the string to try to correct it so my string has plenty of twists. Only thing I can think when tuning I had to remove twists from the left yokes as well as twists to the right to get it tuned perfectly. Maybe too many of each has it twisting when come to full draw.
> 
> It’s shooting dead on with broadheads and field points so I’m not messing with it now but boy does that bother me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You likely won’t get your peep to be straight at brace if it is twisting at full draw. If it is a newer string, it might settle after a hundred shots or so, but in my experience it won’t. Do you remember how many twists you added or removed from the string? Also, twisting your cables won’t affect your peep.


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Bucket said:


> Peep twist frustrates me to no end. I typically will take a piece of loop material and put it in the string above the peep. you can slide the loop material up and down to fine tune the peep. I see Bowmar is now selling a rubber (or plastic) gadget that does the same thing.


I actually did that with a silencer to see if I could get it to stop twisting so I could just set it straight yesterday. Probably spent 4 hours and a hundred shots chasing my tail. 

I set all my friend’s peeps and get theirs correct but not mine own! LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

Bear season starts tomorrow. I'm not really a bear hunter, but I buy my license just in case.


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Perry24 said:


> You likely won’t get your peep to be straight at brace if it is twisting at full draw. If it is a newer string, it might settle after a hundred shots or so, but in my experience it won’t. Do you remember how many twists you added or removed from the string? Also, twisting your cables won’t affect your peep.


It is a newer string, put it on in at end of august. I think as of right now I have two twists added to the bottom and one to the top. That got it so it is canted enough that it opens up when drawn back. 

Okay, I didn’t think it would be yokes but I just wasn’t sure if maybe the uneven pressure could have anything to do with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

cuttiebrownbow said:


> It is a newer string, put it on in at end of august. I think as of right now I have two twists added to the bottom and one to the top. That got it so it is canted enough that it opens up when drawn back.
> 
> Okay, I didn’t think it would be yokes but I just wasn’t sure if maybe the uneven pressure could have anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adding 2-3 twists to the string isn’t bad. If you haven’t checked yet, make sure you have the same amount of strands on either side of the peep. If that checks out, there’s a chance there is uneven tension amongst the strands. This happens if during layout of the string there is uneven tension. Usually, stretching the string as part of the build process resolves this, but not always. I would reach out to the string builder and see what they say. Some builders consider that a defect and will replace the string.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> Bear season starts tomorrow. I'm not really a bear hunter, but I buy my license just in case.


I helped get my buddy’s 200 lb bear 2 miles out of the woods. That cured me of bear hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

We are enjoying our last weekend of camping for this season at Caledonia State Park so I’ll be hunting vicariously through you guys. It’s noteworthy that there are no acorns here. At least not in the campground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

cuttiebrownbow said:


> Bumped a couple does on my way in this morning. One small buck, or large spiker depending on your point of view, came into 3 yards so far this morning.
> 
> Was up at 3am to shower and make my 1.5 hour drive this morning. Will be a long one but man what a beautiful morning.
> 
> Ended up messing with my peep all afternoon yesterday. I feel like I am chasing my tail. It just won’t stop twisting. Right now it’s probably an 1/8th of an inch angled to the right and settles in perfect around my sight housing. I just want to pull straight the whole way. I only added twists to the string to try to correct it so my string has plenty of twists. Only thing I can think when tuning I had to remove twists from the left yokes as well as twists to the right to get it tuned perfectly. Maybe too many of each has it twisting when come to full draw.
> 
> It’s shooting dead on with broadheads and field points so I’m not messing with it now but boy does that bother me.
> 
> I will probably end up bumping my micro adjusting my rest to the left just a smidge so I can add some twists to the left yoke to see if that helps Saturday afternoon and Sunday.
> 
> When I look at it the arrow looks to be pretty straight in line but maybe it could be better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you use a d loop on your string to attach your release to...you could try loosening it up and turning it in the same direction as the peeps twist and then tighten it back up.


----------



## dougell

I'm not a component expert but it's been years since I've dealt with string twist


----------



## CBB

Looks like rain here in the morning. Going to post up in my new elevated deer shanty with the inline.


----------



## superslamsam

My wife had this under her stand a bit ago...bear season doesn't start until tomorrow! 😭😭😭😭


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Bugs are bad, dropped my 2nd layer meant to stop bugs and a glove. Luckily my face mask is protecting me well. 

Three of us hunting and only one saw two doe. Slow evening but hopefully they start moving here as it is cooling down a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Going to bag getting out tomorrow morning. Work from the week to wrap up, warm temps….not prime weather. Potter awaits next week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’m going take a crack at some ducks again…leaving Uber early with the hope of actually carving a little nook for myself, smaller decoy spread this time, not hauling the entire basement.

We’ll see???


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I’m going take a crack at some ducks again…leaving Uber early with the hope of actually carving a little nook for myself, smaller decoy spread this time, not hauling the entire basement.
> 
> We’ll see???


You can get an Uber ride that early? Hope the driver has room for all your gear.


----------



## jlh42581

What the hell are these bugs that the best I can describe them.... They look like a nymph from a creek but they fly in nymph form. If I sweat they just flock to me. I've never seen them before. They're about the size of a sulphur nymph, maybe a little smaller. If you were to fish one around a size 16.

They are so annoying. No where near a creek when they're on me.


----------



## PAbigbear

superslamsam said:


> My wife had this under her stand a bit ago...bear season doesn't start until tomorrow! 😭😭😭😭


My brother saw 2 last night and this morning my cousin had one try to climb his ladder stand.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> My brother saw 2 last night and this morning my cousin had one try to climb his ladder stand.


And they probably won’t be seen anywhere today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Warm and breezy, but the guy came through just at first light.


----------



## diltkim86

Looks like you got yourself a good one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

diltkim86 said:


> Looks like you got yourself a good one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not picky, but he would get a pass. In my part of PA, they need 3 to a side. Pretty sure he is a fork horn.


----------



## CBB

Rained hard this morning. Let up for a half hour. Got real dark and pouring again. Nice and dry in the deer shack though!


----------



## ezshot81

4 does bedded about 50 yards out. Open scrape about 20 yards. Hopefully he comes strolling by on this lovely warm and humid morning.


----------



## nicko

Good luck to everybody out there. Opted for sleep this morning but might try getting out in the afternoon if the weather cooperates.


----------



## superslamsam

Rained out in my area of PA this morning, but it's supposed to clear up and the temperature is supposed to drop big time for the afternoon and evening. Hoping for good movement later today!


----------



## Mathias

Send some rain to sePa, it’s dry again here.


----------



## 138104

Haven’t seen anything and no further action on my trail cams. Still dry though.


----------



## CBB

Left the shack. Have to get ready for my boys football game then hunt the evening


----------



## skully1200

Warm and drizzly in 4D. Supposed to be heavier rain later this morning. Hunkered down in a ground blind hoping they move after the rain moves through


----------



## hobbs4421

Enjoying a beautiful breezy morning! No deer yet but God is good! Not work stress here! Very therapeutic! Checked the cameras and there is a beautiful 8 and a couple smaller tempting ones as well as a bear hanging around. Bear and buck here last night! I have a bear tag and buck tag so I’ll sit until around 11 and head ho e to see my family. I’ll rest up this afternoon during the rain and T storms


----------



## ZDC

Here in 1a it is supposed to rain till 11 so probably out to the farm this afternoon


----------



## nicko

Afternoon in SE PA is looking to be a washout.


----------



## tyepsu

What time is everyone getting in the stand this afternoon? I'm thinking between 3:30 and 4.


----------



## 138104

No deer and no rain yet. Radar shows rain around noon, but clearing out late afternoon.


----------



## rogersb

No deer on stand but on the walk out I popped up a heavy horned 8 that I don't think saw or smelled me, just heard me. He didn't really run off, just kinda trotted away.


----------



## perryhunter4

I saw a pretty decent 8 around 7:30….coming through panting and tongue out. That was it all morn through 11. Cooking up some deer sausage and back straps for daughter and her friend….If we can’t kill em’ we’ll grill em! Lol. 
Rain to be heavy here through 4, just started. Evening should be a good one.
Good luck boys!


----------



## jlh42581

I'm gonna try to go around 3. I'm definitely taking a thermacell


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> I saw a pretty decent 8 around 7:30….coming through panting and tongue out. That was it all morn through 11. Cooking up some deer sausage and back straps for daughter and her friend….If we can’t kill em’ we’ll grill em! Lol.
> Rain to be heavy here through 4, just started. Evening should be a good one.
> Good luck boys!


Rain just won’t let up. Looks like it won’t clear out until after 5.


----------



## tyepsu

Just got settled in my stand in 2A. High hopes with this cold front.


----------



## nicko

Rain just getting started here. But the good news is weather tomorrow looks great. Oh……never mind.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Rain just won’t let up. Looks like it won’t clear out until after 5.


I hear ya bud! Watching the radar each 5 mins. Still coming down good too. Gonna head out closer to 5, unless it changes again. D-It!!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Rain just getting started here. But the good news is weather tomorrow looks great. Oh……never mind.


My reps have gotten emails from me today about SB-607.


----------



## KylePA

I woke up this morning with full intentions to go out. 70 degrees and humid at 5am resulted in me getting a bunch of house projects done. Completely unmotivated to go out these days and not really interested in dealing with a deer right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

KylePA said:


> I woke up this morning with full intentions to go out. 70 degrees and humid at 5am resulted in me getting a bunch of house projects done. Completely unmotivated to go out these days and not really interested in dealing with a deer right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smart move...blowing doe out of areas you will need them there in couple weeks too keep the rut close too your area..Some areas I dont go til after Halloween


----------



## nicko

I've done less hunting this year by mid October than I think since my first year I got back to bowhunting. Not upset by it.......the best is yet to come.


----------



## hobbs4421

Man I wish I could hunt tomorrow. Weather will be just right!


----------



## Mr. October

Were I not away camping this weekend I’d be in my #1 NJ stand come tomorrow morning. I’ve killed 9 bucks from the same tree all on Sundays since NJ opened up Sunday bow hunting. I haven’t managed to offend a church goer in the process yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

When I got out of the truck I saw four separate trucks come out wearing orange. I'm sure you can speculate what they did this afternoon with muzzleloader season in swing.


----------



## hobbs4421

Mr. October said:


> Were I not away camping this weekend I’d be in my #1 NJ stand come tomorrow morning. I’ve killed 9 bucks from the same tree all on Sundays since NJ opened up Sunday bow hunting. I haven’t managed to offend a church goer in the process yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

The afternoon is looking good for 1A
Hope to get a doe, I'll 100% see a few the problem is going to be getting them in range.


----------



## CBB

Good luck to all you guys put there. Just got home from the high school football game. Don't feel like rushing into a stand and blowing deer off the plot on my way out at dark. Lots of season left to hunt..


----------



## hobbs4421

Mr October. I enjoy attending church on Sundays but I have NO issue with skipping from time to time to spend time in the woods .It should be legal and up to the individual to chose to hunt or not. Too many people don’t have enough time to hunt and Sunday would be a day they could be in the woods


----------



## nicko

Going to use the off-day tomorrow to get to the range and fling some arrows so I can keep my form in shape. I shoot in my basement regularly but 13 yards can only get you so far.


----------



## jasonk0519

My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories. 
I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

jasonk0519 said:


> My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories.
> I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

Wrapped up our week in Moshannon and battled through nearby logging operations and warm weather. The gang had a ton of does within range, but none of us got 2G tags this year with the allocation dropping by 4,000.

I was fortunate to take this 9 point on Thursday evening. It was the second biggest buck I saw from stand. I'm guessing he was 3.5 years old. Being at camp with the fellas is what I really look forward to, with the deer hunting just being a bonus!


----------



## 138104

jasonk0519 said:


> My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories.
> I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## full moon64

jasonk0519 said:


> My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories.
> I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry....


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories.
> I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss!!


----------



## jacobh

So sorry for your loss. I lost my stepdad of 30+ years to covid in Feb. keep the memories and share them with others of your father. I still tear up thinking of my stepdad. My deepest sympathy to you and your family


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on a great buck






jpinkerton said:


> View attachment 7484890
> Wrapped up our week in Moshannon and battled through nearby logging operations and warm weather. The gang had a ton of does within range, but none of us got 2G tags this year with the allocation dropping by 4,000.
> 
> I was fortunate to take this 9 point on Thursday evening. It was the second biggest buck I saw from stand. I'm guessing he was 3.5 years old. Being at camp with the fellas is what I really look forward to, with the deer hunting just being a bonus!


----------



## Johnboy60

jasonk0519 said:


> My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories.
> I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about your Dad. I can see why that’s your favorite picture of him.


----------



## nicko

That's a great pic of your dad jason. Hold onto those memories.


----------



## nicko

Congrats pink!!


----------



## Mathias

Jason, sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Sorry for your loss. The best advice I got when I lost my Dad was to " Remember the good times".


----------



## ZDC

jasonk0519 said:


> My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories.
> I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss. Will pray for you before I hit the sack tonight


----------



## perryhunter4

So Sorry for your loss!!
Congrats Pinkerton!

Shot a doe this eve about 20 minutes before dark. Taking a break now to eat, from chunking it up and breaking down. Too warm to leave hanging. Going to tight into grinding my burger in morning after picking up some bacon ends. For us that do our own deer….Hunting is work….


----------



## Johnboy60

jpinkerton said:


> View attachment 7484890
> Wrapped up our week in Moshannon and battled through nearby logging operations and warm weather. The gang had a ton of does within range, but none of us got 2G tags this year with the allocation dropping by 4,000.
> 
> I was fortunate to take this 9 point on Thursday evening. It was the second biggest buck I saw from stand. I'm guessing he was 3.5 years old. Being at camp with the fellas is what I really look forward to, with the deer hunting just being a bonus!


Nice buck and a great shot.


----------



## skully1200

Good news is I made a good shot, and broke in the new bow with a quick clean kill. Bad news is, I suck at judging doe size. 
I was hunting out of a ground blind for the first time ever, and she was 10 yards from me before I ever knew she was there. I was so caught up in trying to make sure everything was right, with getting in position, and getting drawn, and making sure I was going to clear the window and all those details, that I never really took the time to realize how small she was. Got to full draw, settled the pin, and away it went. She was alone, which never helps, and she was at eye level with me as I was on my knees in the blind, which is not an angle that I’m used to, as I’m always in a tree. 
I should be happy that I filled a tag, but frankly I’m disappointed with myself for not taking a few seconds to realize she was a fawn. It’s not like she was 150 yards away. 
Oh well, learning experience I suppose. I can’t unshoot her. At least the shot was good, and now my daughter can get those hot dogs she likes so much. 
Time to focus on a buck.


----------



## skully1200

Jason, sorry to hear about your dad. Remember the good times


----------



## hobbs4421

jasonk0519 said:


> My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories.
> I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m so sorry for your loss! My heart aches for you just thinking about what you must be going through. I’ll be keeping you in my prayers. What part of Pa was your dad from? I’m from Susquehanna County. Let me know if there is anything I can do other than pray.


----------



## hobbs4421

Hey Skully, it happens to all of us. I’ve been embarrassed with some of the smaller doe I’ve killed over the years. One of my last hunting memories of my grandfather was when he shot a Bambi during gun season. Hahah I remember how ashamed he was when he showed us(me, dad, and brother) he literally had the thing in one hand and tossed it on the ground in front of us, shook his head and left without saying anything. Haha it happens.


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Mr October. I enjoy attending church on Sundays but I have NO issue with skipping from time to time to spend time in the woods .It should be legal and up to the individual to chose to hunt or not. Too many people don’t have enough time to hunt and Sunday would be a day they could be in the woods


I agree Hobbs. And to be clear I wasn’t disparaging anyone going to church. It was just a subtle reminder of the reason the no Sunday hunting law exists in PA. It is a religion-based blue law and nothing more. For the record, it would be an _awesome_ morning to be out in the woods.


----------



## Mr. October

jasonk0519 said:


> My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories.
> I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m so sorry for you loss. Losing a parent is hard no matter what. Hang in there. I’m sure your Dad would want you to be out in the woods when you can.


----------



## jasonk0519

hobbs4421 said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss! My heart aches for you just thinking about what you must be going through. I’ll be keeping you in my prayers. What part of Pa was your dad from? I’m from Susquehanna County. Let me know if there is anything I can do other than pray.


My dad lived in S.E. pa but hunted most of his life in Tioga and Sullivan counties. About 10 years ago we started hunting closer to home. Thanks for the prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

Thanks for all the kind words and prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Driving home yesterday evening, my wife bagged her first deer ☹ 🚙 
Damage appeared surprisingly minimal, get a better idea when it lightens up. Hoping quality parts are available right now with all the shortages.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Driving home yesterday evening, my wife bagged her first deer ☹ 🚙
> Damage appeared surprisingly minimal, get a better idea when it lightens up. Hoping quality parts are available right now with all the shortages.


Hmmm. Not the sort of “success” any of us hope for. Hopefully she’s back on her wheels in not time.


----------



## jasonk0519

Mathias said:


> Driving home yesterday evening, my wife bagged her first deer
> Damage appeared surprisingly minimal, get a better idea when it lightens up. Hoping quality parts are available right now with all the shortages.


We hit one 2 years ago, 16k in damages. It’s amazing how much damage they can do. I’m glad your wife is ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

We were coming home from a birthday event, in-laws we’re with us. Standing corn immediately adjacent to the road. 
New Highlander with all the packages. This summer one ran onto road in front of us and the collision avoidance actually stopped the car. This time there was near zero reaction time available. No one hurt, car is drivable. Held up better than my F-150 did that’s for sure.


----------



## nicko

Good to hear damage was limited to the car only Matt. 

After Sam blasted a deer back in the spring with his car, the car came back from our local auto body shop looking pristine. The first time I took it to get the oil changed afterwards, one of the guys was topping off the washer fluid and half of it was leaking out of the wheel well onto the ground.


----------



## nicko

Forgot that I found these up in Potter last week… Not good with my plant ID but are these chestnuts?


----------



## nicko

Have Maisy out for a run and scrapes are popping up everywhere… Found this one crabapple tree with six different scrapes all around it.


----------



## Billy H

Those are beechnuts


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> We were coming home from a birthday event, in-laws we’re with us. Standing corn immediately adjacent to the road.
> New Highlander with all the packages. This summer one ran onto road in front of us and the collision avoidance actually stopped the car. This time there was near zero reaction time available. No one hurt, car is drivable. Held up better than my F-150 did that’s for sure.


 That sucks!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Driving home yesterday evening, my wife bagged her first deer
> Damage appeared surprisingly minimal, get a better idea when it lightens up. Hoping quality parts are available right now with all the shortages.


Hope she’s ok….that’s a terrible feeling even if your physically unscathed….


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Forgot that I found these up in Potter last week… Not good with my plant ID but are these chestnuts?
> View attachment 7485042
> View attachment 7485043


Beech, crack a few open they don't always have a nut inside. When they do produce deer, bear, and turkey will all feed on them. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Wish we could hunt this morning, it is amazing out


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Beech, crack a few open they don't always have a nut inside. When they do produce deer, bear, and turkey will all feed on them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yep, Split a few open and only one or two of them had a nut inside


----------



## CBB

Would love to be out in a tree but no Sunday Hunting in PA....


----------



## rogersb

I want to take a day off work this week but I know it's smarter to wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## Mathias

Schedule clear til 11/15 😎


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Have Maisy out for a run and scrapes are popping up everywhere… Found this one crabapple tree with six different scrapes all around it.
> View attachment 7485047


That’s one heck of a scrape!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

If it hadn't been for the leaves changing color I'd thought I was on a late season spring turkey hunt yesterday morning, 68 degrees to start and a tom hammering away not far off!

Found my first scrape of the season and it was extremely fresh. I didn't see any deer but dad saw 3 nice sized nervous doe trot through, while toting his inline, didn't have a shot though. A 4th unknown deer was trailing a bit behind them but he never got a good look at what it may have been.

The front started rolling in around 1pm and dropped the temp from 74 to to 62 by 4pm but the rain didn't stop till near dark and we never made it back out for the pm. As things have been going I've been out all 3 Saturdays and ended up with bad sinus and ear pain at some point before the the day ended, yesterday was no different. Might have to bite the bullet and have it looked at sooner then later.

Thinking about sneaking into a low impact area tomorrow morning for a sit and see what happens...the 42 degree temp seems mighty inviting, especially since it hasn't been anywhere near that cool since Oct 2nd.


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> Wish we could hunt this morning, it is amazing out


I was just saying that to my wife! Has me in an agitated state


----------



## hobbs4421

I was already in the woods today to check the cameras. The stand I wanted to hunt(but can’t cuz it’s Sunday) had a beautiful big bodied 6 point 10 yards from my tree stand. It’s good to see daylight pics! The cooler weather has them moving more than last week so, this should be a good week of hunting. Feel Bh a little under the weather at the moment, and may have to call in sick.


----------



## Mathias

So looking forward to tomorrow morning and the seasonal temps. 
Nice cool down in Tennessee too, in fact it was 39 there this morning, cooler than sePa.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin just sent me this….don’t know the folks, but that’s one heck of a bear


----------



## nicko

Should be a good week to focus on hunting scrapes. Starting to get real.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just got in from a quick trip through Ridley on my bike…scrapes and rubs in spots they weren’t last Sunday.

Jumped 11 deer, including a 100ish 8point…saw plenty of evidence that folks have been hunting in this specific area…safety line in a tree, two stands, flagging/bright eyes in off the main trail.


----------



## Mathias

Heck of a bear and happy I don’t have to hunt those conditions Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Heck of a bear and happy I don’t have to hunt those conditions Joe.


It’s what makes duck, grouse, and pheasant hunting so much more appealing. Things I never even considered when I had local private access.


----------



## superslamsam

Man, what an evening, must have seen at least 100 deer...of course that was just a drive around the countryside. Would have been a great evening to be in a stand!


----------



## ZDC

Of course it gets cold the day we can't head out to the woods


----------



## CBB

Had a buck working a grape vine scrape on cell cam tonight looks like a bigger 6pt.


----------



## Pyme

I don't really care one way or the other about Sunday hunting, but the relentless whining makes me laugh. It's almost like some of you guys go out of your way to find ways to "be offended", while you were likely sitting there watching football games all day, and evening, anyway. 

If I was an outsider reading this, I'd almost think that PA had a one day season, and it was today only.


----------



## pa.hunter

jasonk0519 said:


> My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories.
> I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THAT IS A GREAT PICTURE ! in those days deer meat was all i had to eat with rice and free cheese those days was lot harder than they are today- my kids- don't know what hard hard times are. sorry man! nothing better than good hunting partner and to boot your dad . i miss mine as well


----------



## jacobh

^^^ agreed I can afford the meat but I choose deer meat for me and my family!!!! We eat wild game all year long. Pheasant goose deer and so on. Would t have it any other way


----------



## nicko

The push for Sunday hunting is a real thing for those with limited time during the week and weekends. Between work schedules, family schedules and kid activities, Sundays represent what may be the only day that some individuals can get out in the woods and their kids as well. Pennsylvania is way behind the times when it comes to this. I am fortunate to be able to take time during the week and extended trips upstate but I can still sympathize with those who want to see Sunday hunting available.


----------



## jasonk0519

pa.hunter said:


> THAT IS A GREAT PICTURE ! in those days deer meat was all i had to eat with rice and free cheese those days was lot harder than they are today- my kids- don't know what hard hard times are. sorry man! nothing better than good hunting partner and to boot your dad . i miss mine as well


I didn’t know until I got older where those big blocks of yellow cheese came from, it sure did make for some good grilled cheese though. 
Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> I don't really care one way or the other about Sunday hunting, but the relentless whining makes me laugh. It's almost like some of you guys go out of your way to find ways to "be offended", while you were likely sitting there watching football games all day, and evening, anyway.
> 
> If I was an outsider reading this, I'd almost think that PA had a one day season, and it was today only.


Well for many of


nicko said:


> The push for Sunday hunting is a real thing for those with limited time during the week and weekends. Between work schedules, family schedules and kid activities, Sundays represent what may be the only day that some individuals can get out in the woods and their kids as well. Pennsylvania is way behind the times when it comes to this. I am fortunate to be able to take time during the week and extended trips upstate but I can still sympathize with those who want to see Sunday hunting available.


Exactly. For me, hunting Pennsylvania is a one day a week affair. I'm happy I have private land in NJ to hunt. It's a little sad when our liberal neighbor who barely allows gun ownership is ahead of Pennsylvania on nearly everything when it comes to modernizing hunting laws (aside from the bleeding heart governor cancelling bear season).


----------



## Lcavok99

Walking in now. First time sit in this spot this year and hoping the cold will bring some deer out too.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> I don't really care one way or the other about Sunday hunting, but the relentless whining makes me laugh. It's almost like some of you guys go out of your way to find ways to "be offended", while you were likely sitting there watching football games all day, and evening, anyway.
> 
> If I was an outsider reading this, I'd almost think that PA had a one day season, and it was today only.


Could have fooled me. Twenty post on the Sunday hunting thread and your statement here about Sunday hunting. I might be way off here but it seems like you care one way or other to me.


----------



## Mathias

We need 2 things here, Sunday hunting and an end to the clock changing nonsense.


----------



## Bucket

Pyme said:


> I don't really care one way or the other about Sunday hunting, but the relentless whining makes me laugh. It's almost like some of you guys go out of your way to find ways to "be offended", while you were likely sitting there watching football games all day, and evening, anyway.
> 
> If I was an outsider reading this, I'd almost think that PA had a one day season, and it was today only.


Maybe not a one day season, but only 8 for a lot of people. I was one of those for years, and with 2 kids that were into just about everything, I was able to hunt a lot less than that. I'm not complaining, it was my choice and the right one for me at the time, but the reasons for not being allowed too hunt on Sundays dont make sense to me.

Now, I am able to hunt pretty much every day of the season if I wish, and because of that, I don't hunt a lot of Saturdays just to avoid the other hunters, and truth be told, probably wouldn't hunt many Sundays.

I think that eventually Sunday hunting will be a norm, but until then, I feel for the guys that work till 5 and have kids.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> I think that eventually Sunday hunting will be a norm, but until then, I feel for the guys that *work till 5* and have kids.


That would be nice. I've been working since I got up 4:30 . . and will likely still be here 12 hours from now. LOL! "Do more with less". "Work more efficiently."


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> That would be nice. I've been working since I got up 4:30 . . and will likely still be here 12 hours from now. LOL! "Do more with less". "Work more efficiently."


Pete you forgot “ living with vacancies”


----------



## CBB

I've been thinking today is going to be a good day to hunt. I had wanted to take a vacation day but will be taking half a day instead.

Good luck if you head out today


----------



## ZDC

I wish I could be out now, cant make it out till Saturday


----------



## 12-Ringer

I just now learned a new definition for a commonly used term....how many of us have heard the term "dink", I'd like to think many of us on this thread, especially as it applies to those infamous PA 11-points and small mini-basket racked buck.

I was chatting with a colleague this morning who was commiserating about his brother-in-law's second trip to Montana this year and during his rant he referred to his BIL as a DINK. I guess I didn't have a good poker face as he could tell I was a bit confused and clarified the acronym.....Double Income No Kids....and followed with, that's how he can afford to travel the country multiple times each fall chasing a variety of big game. Made me laugh out loud...never herd DINK used in that context.

When I read Bucket's post it made me think....most of us with kids DON'T (or didn't) have the full 8 Saturdays....unless your kids don't do anything at all...when my kids were younger, Saturdays could be busier than the busiest weekdays. Yes, there will be some who may insinuate priorities are out of order and when I meet those people I just smile and say; yep, I guess so....


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Could have fooled me. Twenty post on the Sunday hunting thread and your statement here about Sunday hunting. I might be way off here but it seems like you care one way or other to me.


I actually don't care about Sunday hunting either way.

I just enjoy laughing at the guys that get their panties in a bunch, and the hypocrisy of some of the reasoning and arguments they try to use.

But it does upset me to hear about how many guys openly brag about how they flagrantly ignore the law. That's disturbing. If you don't like it, do something about it the proper way. I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority of them have never written a letter to their state representative, attended a meeting to voice their opinion, or done anything else proactive to try and change things. They just whine on here and to their buddies. That changes nothing. If you really want it to change, and you want Sunday hunting, DO something about it, beyond bitching on an internet forum.


----------



## Pyme

Bucket said:


> I think that eventually Sunday hunting will be a norm, ...


I do too, but it won't be thanks to anybody whining on here.

It will be due to those that actually do things that matter.


----------



## vonfoust

jasonk0519 said:


> My time in the woods just won’t be the same from now on. My Dad passed away this week, he was a long time PA. Bow hunter who had me in the woods with him for as long as i can remember. Even though he slowed down the past few years and wasn’t able to hunt at all last year, he was still the first person I called when I had a hunting story to tell. He loved just to hear the stories.
> I came across this picture going through some of his things. It’s probably my favorite picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear Jason. That is a great picture.


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> I do too, but it won't be thanks to anybody whining on here.
> 
> It will be due to those that actually do things that matter.


If you want to argue with and challenge folks, go down to A&E.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> If you want to argue with and challenge folks, go down to A&E.


I'm actually trying to get them to be productive towards getting what they want.

But if they'd rather bitch amongst themselves, get nowhere, and continue to sit at home on Sundays, then fine, I'll move on.


----------



## black_chill

12-Ringer said:


> I just now learned a new definition for a commonly used term....how many of us have heard the term "dink", I'd like to think many of us on this thread, especially as it applies to those infamous PA 11-points and small mini-basket racked buck.
> 
> I was chatting with a colleague this morning who was commiserating about his brother-in-law's second trip to Montana this year and during his rant he referred to his BIL as a DINK. I guess I didn't have a good poker face as he could tell I was a bit confused and clarified the acronym.....Double Income No Kids....and followed with, that's how he can afford to travel the country multiple times each fall chasing a variety of big game. Made me laugh out loud...never herd DINK used in that context.
> 
> When I read Bucket's post it made me think....most of us with kids DON'T (or didn't) have the full 8 Saturdays....unless your kids don't do anything at all...when my kids were younger, Saturdays could be busier than the busiest weekdays. Yes, there will be some who may insinuate priorities are out of order and when I meet those people I just smile and say; yep, I guess so....


A buddy of mine taught me about the term DINK as you mentioned above. That said, my one hunting buddy's nickname is Dink, we have been calling him that for 20 years. Long story, but he looked like Mr. Dink from the Doug Funny show with the wavy hair, had glasses and the teeth so it stuck.


----------



## ZDC

Is anyone going to be putting out the traps after your deer season is over, or just putting out the traps on Saturday.


----------



## Bowhunter862c

I'm taking my youngest boy(9) out Saturday to set a few but I won't set any coyote traps for a few more weeks.


----------



## Schleprock1

Hopefully the deer will be forced to live in the woods shortly. I've been seeing combines going back and forth past the house this weekend and again just now. Probably picking the beans now and hopefully the corn shortly after.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7485694


Jump onto it's back


----------



## Mathias

ZDC said:


> Jump onto it's back


Rode it back to the house, drinking ☕ now.


----------



## Bigmike23

Went out to one of my better spots this morning. Needed a NW wind to hunt it and thats what all the weather stations were reporting. Get to the remote spot and it's a solid east wind. Disaster for this spot. It's so remote that I said screw it and sat it. Had a few does go by, and another that I had no idea what it was running like a bat outta hell.


----------



## 138104

Been watching does come through and a fork horn from my home office window.


----------



## Billy H

Sat till 10:00 AM then the wind started to really kick in. Uneventful with the exception of a persistent wren that wanted to make my hat his perch. Hope the wind dies down a bit this afternoon.


----------



## dougell

The weather was crap this past saturday with swirling winds and rain all day but I went out regardless.I just needed some time in a tree.the afternoon hunt marked the 7th strait sit this year without seeing a single deer.There's no shortage of deer or at least there wasn't a month ago and I haven't been able to find any mast to speak of that could have pulled the deer away.In fact,we spent most of sunday searching out areas with potential mast crops but only found a few chestnut oaks dropping here and there.I'm chalking it up to the deer just not moving,me going blind or maybe I'm just starting to get that old man smell.


----------



## Lcavok99

Saw 8 doe this AM. No buck though. This buck has been bullying the smaller bucks lately on camera. Have pictures of him going back to early September, I'm gonna try and stick it to him soon









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Lcavok99 said:


> Saw 8 doe this AM. No buck though. This buck has been bullying the smaller bucks lately on camera. Have pictures of him going back to early September, I'm gonna try and stick it to him soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Yes, bullies need dealt with! Good luck getting on him.


----------



## ZDC

Lcavok99 said:


> Saw 8 doe this AM. No buck though. This buck has been bullying the smaller bucks lately on camera. Have pictures of him going back to early September, I'm gonna try and stick it to him soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


I have a very similar buck doing the same thing


----------



## Gene94

Billy H said:


> Sat till 10:00 AM then the wind started to really kick in. Uneventful with the exception of a persistent wren that wanted to make my hat his perch. Hope the wind dies down a bit this afternoon.


I'm actually welcoming the wind. It's been so dead quiet most of this year that it was hard to sneak to my stands. Not hard to sneak now with this cold wind!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Got out of there by 1130 today. Wind was insane. Plus it was blowing literally every direction so I was wasting my time. Hopefully a little better the rest of the week


----------



## CBB

Left work early taking a chance on a big ol mountain buck I got a few pics of. Checked the camera in my orchard and some 2 year Olds are showing up sniffing around and making a scrape. Haven't had a racked buck in the orchard in a month and now they have been there the last couple nights. Bigger bucks be moving soon. Hopefully right by here at about 530..


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^GOOD LUCK^^^


----------



## nicko

Looks like I may need to pack the tree stand umbrella for Potter this week… I don’t drive that far to wait out the rain.


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Wind blowing from all directions. Probably wasting my time right now but I will leave my stand for tomorrow’s hunt as the wind is predicted to be good. 

Switched to a Spot Hogg Triple Stack this year. Took me a little while to get use to the vertical pins but I am loving it now shooting 3D targets. Can’t wait to get a shot at a deer or bear. 


Sent from my iPho


----------



## full moon64

Mr. October said:


> Well for many of
> 
> 
> Exactly. For me, hunting Pennsylvania is a one day a week affair. I'm happy I have private land in NJ to hunt. It's a little sad when our liberal neighbor who barely allows gun ownership is ahead of Pennsylvania on nearly everything when it comes to modernizing hunting laws (aside from the bleeding heart governor cancelling bear season).


Thats crazy stopping bear in NJ...When I hunted NJ..some days I saw more bear then deer..I have no interest too hunt bear...In Pa I have bear tag just in case one comes thru during the bear season..Will donate too a family in need..


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> We need 2 things here, Sunday hunting and an end to the clock changing nonsense.


Agree 100 percent


----------



## Gene94

Who all is out tonight? Finally feeling like fall again! I'm out. My brother rattled 3 small bucks in this morning.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter

Mr. October said:


> That would be nice. I've been working since I got up 4:30 . . and will likely still be here 12 hours from now. LOL! "Do more with less". "Work more efficiently."


doing same thing where i work - laid off - now working us like dogs


----------



## Mr. October

full moon64 said:


> Thats crazy stopping bear in NJ...When I hunted NJ..some days I saw more bear then deer..I have no interest too hunt bear...In Pa I have bear tag just in case one comes thru during the bear season..Will donate too a family in need..


Murphy got elected on a platform of stopping bear hunting. The people that elected live out of the realm of reality when it comes to nature. I just hope one of them is the first victim of an over-population of bears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy60

Gene94 said:


> Who all is out tonight? Finally feeling like fall again! I'm out. My brother rattled 3 small bucks in this morning.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Not out tonight but rattled in a small one Saturday evening. He came in hard and went right under my stand. Wish you could get scrub buck tags.


----------



## Gene94

Had a great night. Target buck at 30 yards 2 minutes after legal shooting light[emoji57]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

But it was a success because it gave me 1 or 2 more pieces to the puzzle, I played the wind right, and he's right at home, I didn't spook him....making rubs right at last light. [emoji1696]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Big boy didn't show


----------



## Lcavok99

ZDC said:


> I have a very similar buck doing the same thing
> View attachment 7485861


It's always a good sign to have a bully buck around. They'll rut earlier and from my experience are more active earlier than most and will be easier to kill because of that.


----------



## Charman03

Good evening, what would be your thoughts of this arrow?


----------



## Bucket

My thought is that it isn't an arrow, but a bolt.  (Just being a smart ass, nothing more)

As for the blood, I'm not sure how some of the guys here can tell much from a picture of the arrow. To me, it looks watery and no bubbles. I don't see any guts, I might guess muscle hit, but don't see any chunks of meat.

Like I said, I'm not real good at just looking at the pictures. Hope there is a good ending to this story.


----------



## ZDC

When I zoomed in I think I could see little bubbles. Possibly double lung but at the very top of the lungs or very bottom.


----------



## Bucket

Went out last night to a stand where a westerly wind wouldn't hurt me. Turned out to be a 90mph swirling wind (maybe a little exaggeration on the MPH) kinda hard to shoot when both arms are wrapped around the tree.

Then, right at 6:00, I hear something. Sounded like Rudolph was coming! I thought I was going to get to whack one of the top 9 on Santa's hit list. Turned out it was just someone running their dogs. They ran around me for the next hour. The joys of hunting gamelands.

On the plus side, I checked my cameras and got some daylight pictures for the first time in about 2 weeks.


----------



## 138104

Charman03 said:


> Good evening, what would be your thoughts of this arrow?
> View attachment 7486233
> View attachment 7486233


I’d say you have a dead deer!


----------



## jacobh

I agree with perry get some pics posted!!! Lots of deer being hit already on the roads gotta get u excited


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hard to say from that pic...does it smell like guts? Hate to even ask, but it looks a little like that to me....so hard looking at a pic.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Looks like I may need to pack the tree stand umbrella for Potter this week… I don’t drive that far to wait out the rain.


Where are you putting a tree stand umbrella? What are you leaving home to fit that in?


----------



## nicko

Whatever blood is on the arrow looks a little thin and watery to me.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Where are you putting a tree stand umbrella? What are you leaving home to fit that in?


my new plan to save space in the car is to wear all of my hunting gear in the car. Harness, binocs, two pairs of pants and jackets, etc. i’ll look pretty silly driving with a headlamp on but it can’t be as bad as driving around in a car by yourself with a mask on.


----------



## nicko

Unbelievable that Pennsylvania produces elk like this.



https://www.outdoornews.com/2021/10/18/pennsylvania-produces-a-huge-record-elk/


----------



## CBB

Cell cams lit up all over the county in the last 48 hours. I fully expected this with the cold and the full moon finally getting things moving a little.


----------



## Gene94

CBB said:


> Cell cams lit up all over the county in the last 48 hours. I fully expected this with the cold and the full moon finally getting things moving a little.


Yup a big 9 I got pics of earlier showed up again.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921

Any of you SW PA guys see the pic of the Mt. Washington buck killed? It's making it's rounds now on all the FB groups.

Somewhat surprised it took this long. Everyone in a 10 mile radius had cell phone pics of him.


----------



## bucco921




----------



## CBB

Gene94 said:


> Yup a big 9 I got pics of earlier showed up again.
> View attachment 7486302
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


What a body on him!


----------



## 138104

bucco921 said:


> View attachment 7486375
> View attachment 7486376


I’m not buying it. It looks like OG!


----------



## bucco921

I guess some folks are saying the deer killed is a different deer...No idea. The velvet pic is 100% legit, in the Pittsburgh city limits.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> I’m not buying it. It looks like OG!


Wasn't there one they called Goliath back then as well? Looked very much like this one as well, at least in my mind.


----------



## 138104

bucco921 said:


> I guess some folks are saying the deer killed is a different deer...No idea. The velvet pic is 100% legit, in the Pittsburgh city limits.


That is one smart buck living where he can’t be hunted!



vonfoust said:


> Wasn't there one they called Goliath back then as well? Looked very much like this one as well, at least in my mind.


I don’t remember Goliath, but maybe not as high profile as OG.


----------



## nicko

Give it time and that deer will have been killed in every county in PA.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Give it time and that deer will have been killed in every county in PA, state in the US.


----------



## dougell

Goliath was a penned deer that was stolen not far from me.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Give it time and that deer will have been killed in every county in PA.


And every place where the mountain lion is looking in the sliding glass door . . .


----------



## vonfoust

Grant Garber's 211-Inch Ohio "Goliath" - North American Whitetail


When Ohio's Grant Garber solicited the assistance of local outfitter Eric Ashcraft with Close




www.northamericanwhitetail.com


----------



## Bigmike23

Unfortunately it's day two of unbelievably swirly winds. I got halfway to my intended spot and backed out. This is getting old quick


----------



## Pyme

bucco921 said:


> I guess some folks are saying the deer killed is a different deer...No idea. The velvet pic is 100% legit, in the Pittsburgh city limits.


The deer on the ground definitely looks to be a different buck than the buck in velvet.


----------



## dougell

I thought you were talking about this Goliath








A buck tale of rack and maybe ruin







www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## dougell

Bigmike23 said:


> Unfortunately it's day two of unbelievably swirly winds. I got halfway to my intended spot and backed out. This is getting old quick


If it's anything like this past saturday,it's not worth going.


----------



## bucco921

Pyme said:


> The deer on the ground definitely looks to be a different buck than the buck in velvet.


I agree. more pics have been posted. The Pittsburgh deer is more than likely still alive


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I thought you were talking about this Goliath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buck tale of rack and maybe ruin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com


I have no idea what buck I was talking about. Just sort of remembered when the whole OG thing went down there was also one named goliath? Maybe. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## dougell

I loose track of all the drama associated with Goliath type bucks.It's much easier going through life as a guy who doesn't shoot monster bucks every season.


----------



## Bigmike23

dougell said:


> If it's anything like this past saturday,it's not worth going.


Ya and it's getting disheartening quick. I'm on vaca this week, then my hunting becomes extremely limited. Starting a new career Nov 1. Really wanted to get it done this week but this wind is killer


----------



## yetihunter1

Got out yesterday and wiffed on a doe. Rushed the shot when another was running up incase it either bumped her out of my lane or stood infront of her. Ended up giving her a haircut but no blood. Saw three in the AM, 2 walking in for the afternoon and two in stand last night. Another doe that staying in cover or just out of range and a small 5pt that was tracking her but stopped to feed on a few acorns 10ft away....


----------



## Billy H

Yes this wind sucks. Hunted this morning saw one Y buck early. I’ll be staying home this afternoon. Tomorrow looks like a better option. Maybe more deer get moving once this wind quits.


----------



## Mr. October

Come Saturday I'll be in my stand unless it's raining. If the wind sucks . . so be it.


----------



## CBB

Taking my nephew out today. Hope a buck walks past for him but a little warm. Was a lot of acorns there but they are probably about cleaned up by now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Took a walk during lunch today and seems like someone took a Dyson to the forest floor...acorns are swallowed up, been getting plenty of hits on the Reveal, so I expected something, not this much though....


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Come Saturday I'll be in my stand unless it's raining. If the wind sucks . . so be it.


It is showing rain for Saturday in my area. Sunday is perfect…lol!


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> It is showing rain for Saturday in my area. Sunday is perfect…lol!


And I'll be in my stand in NJ come Sunday. Unless it's raining. LOL! (But right now it looks perfect.)


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I loose track of all the drama associated with Goliath type bucks.It's much easier going through life as a guy who doesn't shoot monster bucks every season.


I've got that part covered too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DE duck season opens Friday….just found out that I’ll be in a blind there….


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> It's much easier going through life as a guy who doesn't shoot monster bucks every season.


Or in my case, _any_ season. 

But yeah, it takes all the pressure off when expectations are low, that's for sure.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Goliath was a penned deer that was stolen not far from me.


Knox?


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> Knox?


It was actually in Hazen but not all that far from Knox


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> I've got that part covered too.


X 2


----------



## nicko

Quickly starting to run out of space in my car for tomorrow… Think I will be sitting in my tree stand in the driver seat on the way up.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Quickly starting to run out of space in my car for tomorrow… Think I will be sitting in my tree stand in the driver seat on the way up.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> X 2


My desire to kill has really plummeted the last few years It's so bad that during the last 15 minutes of daylight,I'm hoping nothing comes in because I don't feel like dealing with a dead deer.The other night my wife asked me if I was getting soft.I told her I think I'm just getting old.


----------



## CBB

Running close to 30 stands and this is the most uncomfortable set of them all! Lol! 

My boy, my nephew and one of my boys close friends are all scattered about the area. Hope one of them shoots. I'm just here so I don't mess up a good spot


----------



## CBB

dougell said:


> My desire to kill has really plummeted the last few years It's so bad that during the last 15 minutes of daylight,I'm hoping nothing comes in because I don't feel like dealing with a dead deer.The other night my wife asked me if I was getting soft.I told her I think I'm just getting old.



I used to get every tag I could and fill every one. Now I find more enjoyment getting other people on deer.

I still like shooting them....and eating them... 

But anymore I get 5 or 6 tags and fill 2. Last year 3 just because I was shooting does with grandpa's old rifles


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> My desire to kill has really plummeted the last few years It's so bad that during the last 15 minutes of daylight,I'm hoping nothing comes in because I don't feel like dealing with a dead deer.The other night my wife asked me if I was getting soft.I told her I think I'm just getting old.


I will stick it out to the last possible minute if I’m climbing down from a fixed stand and I’m not hauling any stand gear out of the woods. If I’m in with a portable stand and sticks, I might go five minutes after sunset and then start packing it in.

I still want to kill them when I can but sometimes it gets so late that I say if I haven’t gotten one now, I’m not getting one.


----------



## dougell

I stick it out.I generally just hope I don't have to shoot one lol.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> _My desire to kill has really plummeted the last few years_ *It's so bad that during the last 15 minutes of daylight,I'm hoping nothing comes in because I don't feel like dealing with a dead deer*.


That was _exactly_ what I went through for the last few years before I just hung it up completely. 

It got to the point where I almost dreaded being in the position of being able to shoot one, and having to make the choice. It happened a few times, and I either drew the bow or settled the rifle crosshairs on them, but couldn't make myself pull the trigger. I finally knew it was time to just acknowledge that my killing days were over. Part of me keeps going back and forth lately on whether to get back in it, but I haven't made it out yet. 🥴


----------



## Charman03

Anyone curious about the bolt pic I posted earlier, it entered about middle of the ribs and the deer was quartering away and it came out behind opposite shoulder and through part of shank.


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Anyone curious about the bolt pic I posted earlier, it entered about middle of the ribs and the deer was quartering away and it came out behind opposite shoulder and through part of shank.


Does that mean you made a recovery?


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Does that mean you made a recovery?


Yea dead deer didn’t go far. Just crappy blood trail.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> My desire to kill has really plummeted the last few years It's so bad that during the last 15 minutes of daylight,I'm hoping nothing comes in because I don't feel like dealing with a dead deer.The other night my wife asked me if I was getting soft.I told her I think I'm just getting old.


Same here. It isn’t so much a lack of desire to kill but just enjoying the hunt but not wanting to be out at all hours dealing with a dead critter.

I hunt almost exclusively in the morning these days and that is one of the many reasons why. 

I watched a really nice 8 pointer go under me in rifle season a few years ago. There was only about 15 minutes of light left and I was almost 2 miles in the woods. A hot bowl of chili and a glass of wine sounded better than being in the woods until 10:00 pm dealing with a big buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Charman03 said:


> Yea dead deer didn’t go far. Just crappy blood trail.



Well what was it?


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> I watched a really nice 8 pointer go under me in rifle season a few years ago. There was only about 15 minutes of light left and I was almost 2 miles in the woods. _A hot bowl of chili and a glass of wine sounded better than being in the woods until 10:00 pm dealing with a big buck_


I think I could enjoy hunting with you.


----------



## Charman03

CBB said:


> Well what was it?


a 6pt


----------



## CBB

Congrats! That's a nice 6!


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> a 6pt
> View attachment 7486742


Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## vonfoust

Charman03 said:


> a 6pt
> View attachment 7486742


Awesome man! Congratulations!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats charman


----------



## Schleprock1

Well I guess the archery gods were not too mad at me for last weeks screw up. First sit since and went to the same stand. Around 6 PM I saw a buck coming in behind me. Made sure it was legal as it was slowly feeding along and got the bow up and ready as he turned to my left and up the hill. Of course as soon as I had the bow on the left side of the tree he turned around and headed down the hill. Squeezed the bow between me and the tree and was ready when he got past enough for me to clear the tree. Pretty much the same shot as the deer that got away last week only this one followed the directions and fell 20 yards away. 17 inches inside.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Well I guess the archery gods were not too mad at me for last weeks screw up. First sit since and went to the same stand. Around 6 PM I saw a buck coming in behind me. Made sure it was legal as it was slowly feeding along and got the bow up and ready as he turned to my left and up the hill. Of course as soon as I had the bow on the left side of the tree he turned around and headed down the hill. Squeezed the bow between me and the tree and was ready when he got past enough for me to clear the tree. Pretty much the same shot as the deer that got away last week only this one followed the directions and fell 20 yards away. 17 inches inside.
> View attachment 7486941


Great buck Schleprock!


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> Well I guess the archery gods were not too mad at me for last weeks screw up. First sit since and went to the same stand. Around 6 PM I saw a buck coming in behind me. Made sure it was legal as it was slowly feeding along and got the bow up and ready as he turned to my left and up the hill. Of course as soon as I had the bow on the left side of the tree he turned around and headed down the hill. Squeezed the bow between me and the tree and was ready when he got past enough for me to clear the tree. Pretty much the same shot as the deer that got away last week only this one followed the directions and fell 20 yards away. 17 inches inside.
> View attachment 7486941


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## CBB

Nice buck congrats!


----------



## ezshot81

Awesome buck!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats schlep that’s a great buck


----------



## perryhunter4

Schleprock1 said:


> Well I guess the archery gods were not too mad at me for last weeks screw up. First sit since and went to the same stand. Around 6 PM I saw a buck coming in behind me. Made sure it was legal as it was slowly feeding along and got the bow up and ready as he turned to my left and up the hill. Of course as soon as I had the bow on the left side of the tree he turned around and headed down the hill. Squeezed the bow between me and the tree and was ready when he got past enough for me to clear the tree. Pretty much the same shot as the deer that got away last week only this one followed the directions and fell 20 yards away. 17 inches inside.
> View attachment 7486941


Awesome buck there…..congrats!!


----------



## Pyme

Schleprock1 said:


> Made sure it was legal ....


That shouldn't have taken too long! 

Nice buck!


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Schlep!


----------



## dougell

YEP,NICE BUCKS.


----------



## dougell

Schleprock1 said:


> Well I guess the archery gods were not too mad at me for last weeks screw up. First sit since and went to the same stand. Around 6 PM I saw a buck coming in behind me. Made sure it was legal as it was slowly feeding along and got the bow up and ready as he turned to my left and up the hill. Of course as soon as I had the bow on the left side of the tree he turned around and headed down the hill. Squeezed the bow between me and the tree and was ready when he got past enough for me to clear the tree. Pretty much the same shot as the deer that got away last week only this one followed the directions and fell 20 yards away. 17 inches inside.
> View attachment 7486941





Schleprock1 said:


> Well I guess the archery gods were not too mad at me for last weeks screw up. First sit since and went to the same stand. Around 6 PM I saw a buck coming in behind me. Made sure it was legal as it was slowly feeding along and got the bow up and ready as he turned to my left and up the hill. Of course as soon as I had the bow on the left side of the tree he turned around and headed down the hill. Squeezed the bow between me and the tree and was ready when he got past enough for me to clear the tree. Pretty much the same shot as the deer that got away last week only this one followed the directions and fell 20 yards away. 17 inches inside.
> View attachment 7486941


It's pretty cool that bucks of that caliber are actually the norm today.Back in 1986,my brother killed a very similar buck and people who we didn't even know were stopping by all night to look at it.It was the biggest buck the taxidermist got in in several years.Well done.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats, they are starting to drop


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hell yea Schlep! Coongrats!!

Same to you Char....


----------



## Schleprock1

Thanks for all the kind words. 

dougell, in 1983 I shot a 6 point doe. That'll draw a crowd.
First deer I shot on my own and the first one I had to gut. The PGC used to give out these plastic bags with gutting instructions on them so you could take the heart /liver home if you wanted. One side of the bag had buck instructions, the other doe. I'm prepared with my instructions. First step for a buck, remove genitals. Look at deer....look at bag... look at deer... flip bag over.


----------



## dougell

Those instructions just may be needed in 2021 lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was talking with our local processor just yesterday....two guys brought deer in last week that weren't even field dressed. I asked him what he did....to which he smiled wide and promptly said, charged them $35 more to dress.....THEY PAID


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> Was talking with our local processor just yesterday....two guys brought deer in last week that weren't even field dressed. I asked him what he did....to which he smiled wide and promptly said, charged them $35 more to dress.....THEY PAID


I wonder if they had to drag those undressed deer? The extra weight would be enough to make me do a half arsed job of it if I had no clue.


----------



## Pyme

Schleprock1 said:


> I wonder if they had to drag those undressed deer? The extra weight would be enough to make me do a half arsed job of it if I had no clue.


That's actually a normal and popular thing to do in other parts of the country.

Makes absolutely zero sense to me.


----------



## 1Hunter

Congrats *Schleprock1 *on a very nice buck! The deer gods also blessed me with a decent buck. This guy came by at 32yds following a doe and I managed to get him stopped, ranged him and popped him. Monday 10/18 @ 5:23pm


----------



## CBB

That's a very good looking deer also! Congrats


----------



## jacobh

Way to go 1hunter


----------



## 138104

1Hunter said:


> Congrats *Schleprock1 *on a very nice buck! The deer gods also blessed me with a decent buck. This guy came by at 32yds following a doe and I managed to get him stopped, ranged him and popped him. Monday 10/18 @ 5:23pm
> View attachment 7487057


Congrats! That is a stud!

It’s great seeing nice bucks falling. Gives me hope!


----------



## Gene94

Congrats 1Hunter and Schlep! Awesome bucks!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

This thread reminded of what bucks look like. I have forgotten what anything living looks like besides squirrels and chipmunks LOL

Congratulations on the nice deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Some very nice bucks going down. Congrats everybody.

Settled in a stand in the timber up in Potter for the evening sit. Located an area on a field edge where deer have been feeding on beechnuts so my buddy put his climber on a tree overlooking the spot for tomorrow morning. Found a line of runs inside the tree line off the same field edge which may be my spot for tomorrow morning.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Some very nice bucks going down. Congrats everybody.
> 
> Settled in a stand in the timber up in Potter for the evening sit. Located an area on a field edge where deer have been feeding on beechnuts so my buddy put his climber on a tree overlooking the spot for tomorrow morning. Found a line of runs inside the tree line off the same field edge which may be my spot for tomorrow morning.


Good Luck. I'm in a ground blind out behind our camp. Looking for this guy.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats Schlep and 1hunter, Great bucks!


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Just had a beautiful bear come through at 45. I was drawn and ready to shoot but it just wouldn’t stop. It did stop at 60 covered in brush. 

Although I can shot 60 no problem that is definitely not a shot distance I feel comfortable with on a live animal. 

I just finalized my sight tape and was shooting at 100 before I came out for the evening hunt and it had me considering it lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> I wonder if they had to drag those undressed deer? The extra weight would be enough to make me do a half arsed job of it if I had no clue.


I asked the same question....threw them in the back of their UTV, then the back of their pickup, right to the processor....it was one of the guy's first deer ever. Man times have changed...I remember the field dressing process being a significant part of the right of passage...


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words.
> 
> dougell, in 1983 I shot a 6 point doe. That'll draw a crowd.
> First deer I shot on my own and the first one I had to gut. The PGC used to give out these plastic bags with gutting instructions on them so you could take the heart /liver home if you wanted. One side of the bag had buck instructions, the other doe. I'm prepared with my instructions. First step for a buck, remove genitals. Look at deer....look at bag... look at deer... flip bag over.


I killed my first deer in 2001. I was hunting by myself and had never seen a deer field dressed. So, I brought a printout with step-by-step instructions along with photos. By the time I was done, I was covered head to toe in blood…lol!


----------



## CBB

I didn't hunt tonight. Had some things to do around the house before next week and looks like rain after work tomorrow. 
Either way the outside boiler is ready for me to light a fire tomorrow. 
Cleaned the back garage a little. 
Took a lap around the property on the sxs and pulled some SD cards. 
Grilled some Greek deer sausages up for dinner. 
And maybe tossed back a couple Miller Lites..


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Man times have changed...I remember the field dressing process being a significant part of the right of passage...


Along with a few obligatory gags and dry heaves in the process. 😄


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pyme said:


> Along with a few obligatory gags and dry heaves in the process.


Lol….I remember my grandfather wouldn’t do it…he’s wait for one of us. He really didn’t care for it, especially as he got up there…..


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Lol….I remember my grandfather wouldn’t do it…he’s wait for one of us. He really didn’t care for it, especially as he got up there…..


My father was like that. One of the absolute toughest men I ever knew, with one of the weakest stomachs. 😅

I gutted just about every deer he shot if I happened to be hunting with him at the time. 😄


----------



## pa.hunter

Some very nice bucks


----------



## Charman03

I occasionally don’t gut them when I can drive pretty close. It’s actually a lot less mess to skin them not gutted. I do this with deer close to home that I usually have in the refrigerator pretty quickly after recovering


----------



## jpinkerton

A lot of nice bucks being knocked down; congrats to all. Can't wait to hear how the activity picks up for everyone in the coming weeks.


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> Along with a few obligatory gags and dry heaves in the process. 😄


I never really understood why people made (or make) such a big deal out of it. There's nothing in that deer that we aren't touching right now. But then I grew up in rural NJ trapping and hunting from a really young age.


----------



## Bucket

Got skunked again last night. That makes 3 sits in a row (2 different locations). I sure hope things change soon. I've never really had much luck around the full moon.


----------



## Billy H

Was a nice moonlit walk in this morning. Not expecting much at my location but you never know.


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Billy H said:


> Was a nice moonlit walk in this morning. Not expecting much at my location but you never know.


The moon is now covered here but when I climbed a tree and was settled in at 6:30 I could see my shadow on the ground. Got in nice and early. 

Set my friend up in a decent spot. Good chance at least one of us will see something. Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

cuttiebrownbow said:


> The moon is now covered here but when I climbed a tree and was settled in at 6:30 I could see my shadow on the ground. Got in nice and early.
> 
> Set my friend up in a decent spot. Good chance at least one of us will see something. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good luck , to everyone out this morning


----------



## nicko

Off to a good start for the first morning up in Potter… Got in and all set up with the stand and sticks…….put the bow up in my release is not on the bow… Triudge back to the car and it’s in the bowcase and my brain is in the backseat taking a nap… It can only go up from here.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Off to a good start for the first morning up in Potter… Got in and all set up with the stand and sticks…….put the bow up in my release is not on the bow… Triudge back to the car and it’s in the bowcase and my brain is in the backseat taking a nap… It can only go up from here.


 Reason why I carry a spare in my little pack. I’m pretty forgetful sometimes, and drop stuff time to time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Reason why I carry a spare in my little pack. I’m pretty forgetful sometimes, and drop stuff time to time.


Guilty of both here too…the dropsies and forgetting….really sucks when you’re in a climber and drop something…not quite as bad as if you forget it at home though [emoji849][emoji15]


----------



## 12-Ringer

We’ve got 6 guys at camp, two hunting with their rifles the rest their bows.


----------



## nicko

I typically always clip it right on to the string stop rod on my bow but I got lazy last night.


----------



## nicko




----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Off to a good start for the first morning up in Potter… Got in and all set up with the stand and sticks…….put the bow up in my release is not on the bow… Triudge back to the car and it’s in the bowcase and my brain is in the backseat taking a nap… It can only go up from here.


Same as BillyH . . I keep a spare in my pack for just such an emergency. Or when I inevitably drop it from the tree.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Guilty of both here too…the dropsies and forgetting….really sucks when you’re in a climber and drop something…not quite as bad as if you forget it at home though [emoji849][emoji15]


Once upon a time . . . I was shooting at home (when I lived in NJ) and had my quiver off the bow while shooting. It was a prime November timeframe and I decided to venture into my best stand in the deepest part of the property. I snuck in, climbed like a cat up the tree, pulled my bow up . . . guess where my quiver was?


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> View attachment 7487455
> View attachment 7487456


Pretty spot Nick. Good luck!


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Once upon a time . . . I was shooting at home (when I lived in NJ) and had my quiver off the bow while shooting. It was a prime November timeframe and I decided to venture into my best stand in the deepest part of the property. I snuck in, climbed like a cat up the tree, pulled my bow up . . . guess where my quiver was?


I've done that. The hard case I used to use didn't have room for quiver so I always had to remove it. That was the last time I used that case. Sat in a tree for 2 hours. Only time I've ever been happy I didn't see anything.


----------



## j.d.m.

12-Ringer said:


> I asked the same question....threw them in the back of their UTV, then the back of their pickup, right to the processor....it was one of the guy's first deer ever. Man times have changed...I remember the field dressing process being a significant part of the right of passage...


I also wonder if the “new generation” of hunters learned how to hunt from tv, or if they had an actual mentor. If you’re watch most hunt shows, they almost always throw the deer in the back of the utv without being field dressed. Like you said, when I was taught, including my safety coarse at 12 yrs old, gutting a deer was just as much a part of it as the rest of the class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Good luck out there fellas


----------



## Bucket

j.d.m. said:


> I also wonder if the “new generation” of hunters learned how to hunt from tv, or if they had an actual mentor. If you’re watch most hunt shows, they almost always throw the deer in the back of the utv without being field dressed. Like you said, when I was taught, including my safety coarse at 12 yrs old, gutting a deer was just as much a part of it as the rest of the class.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are several benefits to NOT gutting a deer in the field.

Personally, I still field dress them, mainly because I don't want to drag the extra weight.


----------



## Lcavok99

So far it's been a good morning. 8 doe, and called in a Y buck, and a spike buck on separate occasions with the grunt call. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Schlep and 1Hunter, great bucks, congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cousin passed on a doe, had two non-legal buck come through, the other 5 haven't seen anything and are on the ground now moving trees, checking cams, etc...


----------



## nicko

Been a slow morning here… No deer sightings. Doing some late morning recon and scouting for the afternoon and evening. Probably heard about four shots all spread apart.


----------



## Billy H

Managed a nice doe this morning. I’m gettin too old for this dragging out malarkey. Luckily my son was able to take break from work and help the old man!


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Managed a nice doe this morning. I’m gettin too old for this dragging out malarkey. Luckily my son was able to take break from work and help the old man!


Congrats Billy!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Off to a good start for the first morning up in Potter… Got in and all set up with the stand and sticks…….put the bow up in my release is not on the bow… Triudge back to the car and it’s in the bowcase and my brain is in the backseat taking a nap… It can only go up from here.


It could be worse...you could have forgotten to buy your archery license, . Sorry, I couldn't resist...Good luck up there Nick!


----------



## andymick32

Some nice bucks hitting the ground already. Congrats to all! Can't get out again until next week. Hopefully things start heating up til then.


----------



## Straw

Nice bucks guys congratulations. I will be taking my 9 year old out in search of his first deer the next few days and then I have 18 days off in a row to get a buck on the ground


----------



## nicko

Congrats Billy.

mid day temp at 69 and still not a deer. Rain supposed to roll in at 6 maybe heavy too. May not even make it to sunset.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Billy


----------



## nicko

Checked out a small field where somebody appears to be trying to up their odds with a store bought licking branch kit and baiting the area too.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Checked out a small field where somebody appears to be trying to up their odds with a store bought licking branch kit and baiting the area too.


Sorry too hear Nicko,,,Dont get me started,,Baiting,,,ruined NJ...Enough said...


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Checked out a small field where somebody appears to be trying to up their odds with a store bought licking branch kit and baiting the area too.


Sorry to hear it…did you report it to anyone in the Board?


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Checked out a small field where somebody appears to be trying to up their odds with a store bought licking branch kit and baiting the area too.


What the heck is a licking branch kit lol?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry to hear it…did you report it to anyone in the Board?


I took a pic and am going to forward it to the lease president.


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> What the heck is a licking branch kit lol?


This.


----------



## nicko




----------



## 12-Ringer

Where’s the bait?


----------



## nicko

Cell cam to the left…..red bait pile to the right.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Where’s the bait?


The area you described to me as the secret food plot.

I have no problem with trail cams or people who want to waste their money on licking branch kits with big orange bed springs. But the baiting thing just reminds me of the new WCO Doug was talking about who shut down hunting to a sizable area of land due to one instance of baiting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That sucks….stuff like that ruins it for everyone….I hope the hell they find out who that member is and not only kick him/her off the lease, but reports them to the PAGC.


----------



## 12-Ringer

One javkaloon can risk closing that entire lease


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just think if you went in in the dark and set up along that corner…..you would be in violation of the regs…..I’d hold up a sign in front of the cam 

“Hey dirtbag, you’re breaking the law and I’ve reported you to the lease Board and called the PAGC!”


----------



## Charman03

I believe I’ve seen it all now with that licking branch kit lmao. That is ridiculous


----------



## Mr. October

full moon64 said:


> Sorry too hear Nicko,,,Dont get me started,,Baiting,,,ruined NJ...Enough said...


Agreed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> I believe I’ve seen it all now with that licking branch kit lmao. That is ridiculous


People will buy anything if they think it will help them kill a deer. I'll bet some TV hero pushes it.


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> I believe I’ve seen it all now with that licking branch kit lmao. That is ridiculous


It’s amazing what people piss their money away on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> View attachment 7487792


----------



## superslamsam

This is depressing for next week!


----------



## Bigmike23

Man, this was by far the worst October I can remember as far as temps and weather goes


----------



## 12-Ringer

superslamsam said:


> This is depressing for next week!


I just realized the same thing….


----------



## Gene94

I, for one, love hunting the rain. Why does everyone else hate it?...other than the getting wet part. No, I don't have big blinds to hunker down in; I've often experienced good deer movement where the deer were relaxed and had good hunts in the rain. I have ruined an iPhone while hunting the rain already, lol.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Gene94 said:


> I, for one, love hunting the rain. *Why does everyone else hate it?*...other than the getting wet part. No, I don't have big blinds to hunker down in; I've often experienced good deer movement where the deer were relaxed and had good hunts in the rain. I have ruined an iPhone while hunting the rain already, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


The humidity makes my hair frizz.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> The humidity makes my hair frizz.


Lol

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

Bigmike23 said:


> Man, this was by far the worst October I can remember as far as temps and weather goes


Agreed!


----------



## PAbigbear

Gene94 said:


> I, for one, love hunting the rain. Why does everyone else hate it?...other than the getting wet part. No, I don't have big blinds to hunker down in; I've often experienced good deer movement where the deer were relaxed and had good hunts in the rain. I have ruined an iPhone while hunting the rain already, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Have you ever lost a blood trail that washed away? That's why I prefer not to hunt in the rain.


----------



## Gene94

PAbigbear said:


> Have you ever lost a blood trail that washed away? That's why I prefer not to hunt in the rain.


Don't believe I have but that's a valid point. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Bigmike23 said:


> Man, this was by far the worst October I can remember as far as temps and weather goes


Every year gets worse. Last year it was almost 80 the first week of November. It doesn’t effect me this year, but I hope for archers sake, the warmth is done before the rut really kicks in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Heat and full moon make it tough to get on deer. I sat in a good spot tonight with a great wind and saw zero deer. One more week and I'll bet we all see some changes.


----------



## Gene94

My brother got this buck tonight.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Cell cam to the left…..red bait pile to the right.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7487793


Not cool....... 🥴


----------



## Pyme

If I saw that in the woods, I wouldn't have a clue what it was. 🤨🤔



nicko said:


> View attachment 7487792


----------



## hobbs4421

Bigmike23 said:


> Man, this was by far the worst October I can remember as far as temps and weather goes


Same here! I haven’t seen even a doe from the stand. I have seen a couple small buck, but most of my hunts have been disappointed due to weather. Beautiful, but warm.


----------



## Mr. October

Gene94 said:


> I, for one, love hunting the rain. Why does everyone else hate it?...other than the getting wet part. No, I don't have big blinds to hunker down in; I've often experienced good deer movement where the deer were relaxed and had good hunts in the rain. I have ruined an iPhone while hunting the rain already, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I do this for fun. Getting wet and having a bunch of wet gear every day isn't fun. Yes deer will move in some rain but . . to me the risk of a lost blood trail is too great. Sure, if things are perfect the blood trail won't matter. But they aren't always perfect. When I picked up a bow as a hunting tool I agreed to the fact that it is a short range weapon, and conditions must be much more ideal to be fair to the animal I'm going after. *For me*, rain is not ideal for bowhunting.


----------



## hobbs4421

I’ll be taking my 10 year old daughter out this morning in search of a doe. Tomorrow I’ll be taking out my 8 year old boy. Lord willing we will have fun, make memories and they will fill their doe tags.


----------



## Bigmike23

hobbs4421 said:


> Same here! I haven’t seen even a doe from the stand. I have seen a couple small buck, but most of my hunts have been disappointed due to weather. Beautiful, but warm.


I'm now 9 hunts in, and seen 1 spike, and 5 doe to date. This time last year I let 3 decent bucks walk and quadruple the doe. I'm really struggling this year to get on game and the weather is playing a major role in that


----------



## Billy H

My son told me about this. More nonsensical foolishness from the PGC. It’s only a matter of time till someone becomes a statistic in the southeast. 





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Bigmike23

Billy H said:


> My son told me about this. More nonsensical foolishness from the PGC. It’s only a matter of time till someone becomes a statistic in the southeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Some people still think of straight walled cartridges as these arc trajectory limited range weapons. Gimme a 460 S&W in a 20 in barrel and I'll kill any deer all day at 250 yards


----------



## Billy H

Like we really need “ More Options” in the southeast. Ask 12ringer what hunting public land is like here. Hate to bash the PGC all the time but they have their heads up their rear end when it comes to the SRA in the state.

I'll never forget this story. It's only a matter of time till it happens again. 








Hunter's shot hits expectant mom in head ** Casey Burns, 18, is still "critical' at LVH. Fetus is doing fine, doctors say.







www.mcall.com


----------



## CBB

Congrats to your brother Gene. Looks like a great shot on that one


----------



## jlh42581

My 45 Colt lever gun is on at 50 yards and 6" low at 100


----------



## Billy H

jlh42581 said:


> My 45 Colt lever gun is on at 50 yards and 6" low at 100


The 350 legend is an approved cartridge 
Federal’s Fusion .350 Legend pushes a 160-grain projectile at 2,300 fps from the muzzle and maintains supersonic speed past 400 yards. Federal lists the minimum velocity for terminal performance at 1,600 fps, which means that, depending on the accuracy of your setup, you can expect to reliably dispatch deer at 250 yards and possibly even further


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> The 350 legend is an approved cartridge
> Federal’s Fusion .350 Legend pushes a 160-grain projectile at 2,300 fps from the muzzle and maintains supersonic speed past 400 yards. Federal lists the minimum velocity for terminal performance at 1,600 fps, which means that, depending on the accuracy of your setup, you can expect to reliably dispatch deer at 250 yards and possibly even further


I can tell you from experience the 350 Legend dies pretty quickly past about 150 yards. Most of these straight-walled cartridges are pretty similar to a modern, in-line muzzleloader whose ranges are now pushing 250 yards. 

That said, I wholeheartedly agree we don't need "more options" in special regs.People already push the boundaries of legality with firearms in these areas. With the availability and effectiveness of crossbows, I'm not really certain why we even have firearms season in most of the urban and heavily suburban areas. People aren't smart or safe when it comes to killing deer. They act like it's the most important thing they'll ever do and public safety be damned.


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> I do this for fun. Getting wet and having a bunch of wet gear every day isn't fun. Yes deer will move in some rain but . . *to me the risk of a lost blood trail is too great.* Sure, if things are perfect the blood trail won't matter. But they aren't always perfect. When I picked up a bow as a hunting tool I agreed to the fact that it is a short range weapon, and conditions must be much more ideal to be fair to the animal I'm going after. *For me*, rain is not ideal for bowhunting.


Couldn't agree more.

I'm not saying that I haven't archery hunted in the rain, but I don't intentionally go out knowing that it is going to rain while I'm out. Like you, to me it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## nicko

Starting the day soaked after hanging a stand at 6:30 AM in the rain. Starting to taper off and it will be much cooler than yesterday and overcast so hoping today is the day for one of us.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have a new approach to hunting the rain that makes it tolerable and I have had some experiences with excellent quality deer usually just as the rain is slowing down, but trailing in the rain or shortly thereafter can be very difficult, even or experienced trackers.

It's not rocket science and really don't know why I never thought of it sooner...I simply go to my stand under the cover of an umbrella. I found a golf sized umbrella that collapses to something like those mini-tote brand umbrella's. A quality pair of boots and rain pants, for the bottoms, the umbrella providing coverage as I hike in and out, and treestand umbrella in the stand. The most I get wet is when setting up the stand umbrella. My gear stays relatively dry (which has always been a peeve of mine) and I can sit, mostly dry all day, usually waiting out a storm for those magical moments that occur just after....in the past, I would usually be trying to hustle to my stands during those moment when I really should be set and ready.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Starting the day soaked after hanging a stand at 6:30 AM in the rain. Starting to taper off and it will be much cooler than yesterday and overcast so hoping today is the day for one of us.


Funny, my brother on Rooks is soaked, the three others on the lease in Coudersport don't have any rain....pretty neat shot of my cousin this morning.....


----------



## nicko

My view this morning

right
left
behind me


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> My view this morning
> 
> right
> left
> behind me
> View attachment 7487981
> View attachment 7487982
> View attachment 7487983


Looks like some good country Nicko. Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Funny, my brother on Rooks is soaked, the three others on the lease in Coudersport don't have any rain....pretty neat shot of my cousin this morning.....


Some people would have shot already.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> The humidity makes my hair frizz.


I have a solution for that…..go bald like me!!! Haha I like hunting the rain if it’s light and not 100% all day because deer move in the breaks. Only thing that changes is the shot radius shrinks to 20yds and in so no bad shots


----------



## nicko

As good as the spot looks, nothing has moved so pulling up tent stakes ….the search continues


----------



## Johnboy60

12-Ringer said:


> I have a new approach to hunting the rain that makes it tolerable and I have had some experiences with excellent quality deer usually just as the rain is slowing down, but trailing in the rain or shortly thereafter can be very difficult, even or experienced trackers.
> 
> It's not rocket science and really don't know why I never thought of it sooner...I simply go to my stand under the cover of an umbrella. I found a golf sized umbrella that collapses to something like those mini-tote brand umbrella's. A quality pair of boots and rain pants, for the bottoms, the umbrella providing coverage as I hike in and out, and treestand umbrella in the stand. The most I get wet is when setting up the stand umbrella. My gear stays relatively dry (which has always been a peeve of mine) and I can sit, mostly dry all day, usually waiting out a storm for those magical moments that occur just after....in the past, I would usually be trying to hustle to my stands during those moment when I really should be set and ready.


I used to carry one all the time, my wife called me a wuss and said what kind of hunter are you? I said I like to be a dry one. I do use a tree umbrella but I've never gotten a shot when I have it up.


----------



## Bucket

Johnboy60 said:


> I used to carry one all the time, my wife called me a wuss and said what kind of hunter are you? I said I like to be a dry one. I do use a tree umbrella but I've never gotten a shot when I have it up.


The rain sounds loud as hell under the tree umbrella. Not sure it sounds much louder or different than the rain hitting the leaves from 20 yards, but it is definitely loud under it.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I have a new approach to hunting the rain that makes it tolerable and I have had some experiences with excellent quality deer usually just as the rain is slowing down, but trailing in the rain or shortly thereafter can be very difficult, even or experienced trackers.
> 
> It's not rocket science and really don't know why I never thought of it sooner...I simply go to my stand under the cover of an umbrella. I found a golf sized umbrella that collapses to something like those mini-tote brand umbrella's. A quality pair of boots and rain pants, for the bottoms, the umbrella providing coverage as I hike in and out, and treestand umbrella in the stand. The most I get wet is when setting up the stand umbrella. My gear stays relatively dry (which has always been a peeve of mine) and I can sit, mostly dry all day, usually waiting out a storm for those magical moments that occur just after....in the past, I would usually be trying to hustle to my stands during those moment when I really should be set and ready.


The funny thing about those tree stand umbrellas . . I won one as a door prize at a shoot many years ago and I thought it was one of the dumbest things I'd ever get.Then I had it in my pack when it started to drizzle so i put it up and was AMAZED how well it worked. My roof works better if I know it's going to rain but it still comes in handy once in a while if I get surprised.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> My view this morning
> 
> right
> left
> behind me
> View attachment 7487981
> View attachment 7487982
> View attachment 7487983


Way better than my view even if you didn’t see anything.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Saw two doe, and a very nice black bear this morning. I'm guessing 350lb+.


----------



## j.d.m.

I’ve killed deer using a blue and white Pepsi beach umbrella stuck in the ground to keep the heavy snow off me. Set up on edge of a food plot and deer didn’t care one bit until an arrow zipped through her. Kept me dry and the snow off all my gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Way better than my view even if you didn’t see anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My view is just as bad as yours…lol


----------



## Charman03

I’ve made a decision that if I ever encounter a licking branch kit I’m going to work the heck out of it and make a big scrape. They are going to think they have a monster nearby


----------



## Gene94

Charman03 said:


> I’ve made a decision that if I ever encounter a licking branch kit I’m going to work the heck out of it and make a big scrape. They are going to think they have a monster nearby


[emoji38][emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Johnboy60 said:


> I used to carry one all the time, my wife called me a wuss and said what kind of hunter are you? I said I like to be a dry one. I do use a tree umbrella but I've never gotten a shot when I have it up.


I've shot three nice buck from under the standard treestand umbrella, might be the best $15 investment in hunting that I've made...my Pop installed BIG umbrella's over several ladder stands and while they are super sweet, they keep everything dry...they are very tough to shoot a vertical bow out of .... he shoots a crossbow all of the time so we tease him and tell him he "claimed" all the best stands....I don't think I have a picture of one, but he's always lurking around this thread...maybe he'll post one....


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I've shot three nice buck from under the standard treestand umbrella, might be the best $15 investment in hunting that I've made...my Pop installed BIG umbrella's over several ladder stands and while they are super sweet, they keep everything dry...they are very tough to shoot a vertical bow out of .... he shoots a crossbow all of the time so we tease him and tell him he "claimed" all the best stands....I don't think I have a picture of one, but he's always lurking around this thread...maybe he'll post one....


I learned the first time I put one up to "hang it high".


----------



## Johnboy60

Bucket said:


> The rain sounds loud as hell under the tree umbrella. Not sure it sounds much louder or different than the rain hitting the leaves from 20 yards, but it is definitely loud under it.


Oh yeah, and I always wondered if deer would hear that. I bet I've only used mine maybe ten times since I've had it. Definitely keeps me dry.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Never had an issue with deer noticing the sound, in fact one year I had 5 bed down at and around the base of my tree in the rain. I was more worried the wind would catch it and send it flying than them hearing it. I've rigged mine so that I don't have to screw it into the tree and that has helped with the speed of putting it up,,,basically screwed it into a small piece of 2x4 with eye hooks on eiether side and a quick buckle strap. The only tricky part that I still have yet to figure a reasonable modification for is the bungee attachment that attaches the canopy part...sometimes you're stretching pretty good to get that all locked down.


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> I’ve made a decision that if I ever encounter a licking branch kit I’m going to work the heck out of it and make a big scrape. They are going to think they have a monster nearby


I can't believe the things people are willing to throw money away on.


----------



## CBB

Leaving work shortly. Meeting my son and nephew. We are going to see if we can get lucky. I'll be taking the bow and the muzzlestuffer. The boys are buck hunting tonight


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck!

SGLs are nuts…just pulled up, hoping to hike in to the spot I have….no parking anywhere?????

Pulled over to see what’s going on…..they’re stocking birds for tomorrows opener…..the sight is ridiculous, guys are literally marking spots with their phone GPS, guys have dogs out “practicing” ….. I’m not really sure what to think….except looks like I’m heading home….

Never made it for the DE duck opener today as my contact had to bail for work related reason….we’re going to try to connect tomorrow morning.

This seems to be getting crazier and crazier each year???

Had designs on a few days at camp next week….now rain and storms in the forecast everyday next week up there???


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Never had an issue with deer noticing the sound, in fact one year I had 5 bed down at and around the base of my tree in the rain. I was more worried the wind would catch it and send it flying than them hearing it. I've rigged mine so that I don't have to screw it into the tree and that has helped with the speed of putting it up,,,basically screwed it into a small piece of 2x4 with eye hooks on eiether side and a quick buckle strap. The only tricky part that I still have yet to figure a reasonable modification for is the bungee attachment that attaches the canopy part...sometimes you're stretching pretty good to get that all locked down.


A tree umbrella in an invaluable piece of gear to me.I have about 8 of them because I'm constantly leaving the holder up in the tree lol.Don't scoff at the licking branch base.It may be as useful to me as the cruncher,deer view mirror and dead silence call that have served me so well over the years.


----------



## Bigmike23

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck!
> 
> SGLs are nuts…just pulled up, hoping to hike in to the spot I have….no parking anywhere?????
> 
> Pulled over to see what’s going on…..they’re stocking birds for tomorrows opener…..the sight is ridiculous, guys are literally marking spots with their phone GPS, guys have dogs out “practicing” ….. I’m not really sure what to think….except looks like I’m heading home….
> 
> Never made it for the DE duck opener today as my contact had to bail for work related reason….we’re going to try to connect tomorrow morning.
> 
> This seems to be getting crazier and crazier each year???
> 
> Had designs on a few days at camp next week….now rain and storms in the forecast everyday next week up there???


I feel for you. NE PA I've had entire huge swathes of prime gameland for myself. Just don't see alot of pressure for whatever reason. Hasn't helped me get a buck tho LOL


----------



## nicko

A lot of cursing, cuts, and nicks but got







set up for the afternoon. I’ve killed from this tree in the past so hopefully it still has some luck. Left my buddy at the spot where he is setting his stand up and shortly after I pulled away, two bear popped out of the woods 40 yards from him and he turned around and they were staring at them. Not sure if he brought enough changes of fresh underwear.


----------



## 12-Ringer

He didn’t have a tag or not interested in killing one?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> He didn’t have a tag or not interested in killing one?


No tag……and he sounded a bit flummoxed when he called me. Not sure his chances of a successful shot would have been high. It’s in the same area where I got the trail cam videos of the bears playing with the Bruce branch. He said the two he saw were small….possibly the same ones.


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> Leaving work shortly. Meeting my son and nephew. *We are going to see if we can get lucky.*


After that are you going hunting?


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> My view is just as bad as yours…lol



Ditto....


----------



## superslamsam

Might have to invest in this next week! 🤣


----------



## j.d.m.

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck!
> 
> SGLs are nuts…just pulled up, hoping to hike in to the spot I have….no parking anywhere?????
> 
> Pulled over to see what’s going on…..they’re stocking birds for tomorrows opener…..the sight is ridiculous, guys are literally marking spots with their phone GPS, guys have dogs out “practicing” ….. I’m not really sure what to think….except looks like I’m heading home….
> 
> Never made it for the DE duck opener today as my contact had to bail for work related reason….we’re going to try to connect tomorrow morning.
> 
> This seems to be getting crazier and crazier each year???
> 
> Had designs on a few days at camp next week….now rain and storms in the forecast everyday next week up there???


People follow the bird stocking like trout stocking. Tomorrow should be a “stay away from game lands” day if it’s stocked with birds. Even if you are hunting birds. The crap I’ve seen from across the roads of those game lands always had me shaking my head, wondering how more people/ dogs don’t get shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

j.d.m. said:


> People follow the bird stocking like trout stocking. Tomorrow should be a “stay away from game lands” day if it’s stocked with birds. Even if you are hunting birds. The crap I’ve seen from across the roads of those game lands always had me shaking my head, wondering how more people/ dogs don’t get shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a crazy scene….I didn’t think you were aloud to run dogs after they stock and before the season, but there were several out there with their dogs.


----------



## jlh42581

Closest I ever came to being shot was pheasants on game lands that my dog put up and some other idiot shot.

Took the boy tonight. I'm 99% sure he won't be a deer hunter any time soon. He likes it when he goes... Sort of. I told him it doesn't get any tougher than PA mountain public whitetails. I don't know if he will ever turn into a stand hunter, he likes to move. I'm not sure big game hunting is doing us favors on mentored youth based on those I know. Maybe one in ten seems to seek it out at all after introducing. They can't weild the smallest guns or bows well. It's off shooting sticks or they can't make any type of shot unless highly trained maybe with something like an AR platform.

Not sure id vote to keep this one. I don't push my kid at all to do it and he's had success. These other kids on public land are probably a lost cause. Maybe if they really love it. I don't think the majority do.

Hopefully he circles back someday and likes it but if not I don't blame him. In reality it's extremely boring. You have to love everything about nature to enjoy it at times, even then it's tough.


----------



## CBB

We each saw a handful of does. I considered shooting one with the muzzleloader. Shot wasn't the best and was a little far. Didn't want to ruin a good spot tracking a doe. 

The boys already shot doe and I told them to buck hunt. 

Tuesday at 556pm one of the better bucks in this area was in the plot on trail cam. Would have been a good shot from the stand...but I wasn't there! Lol
Below was my view for the evening


----------



## nicko




----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> View attachment 7488286
> View attachment 7488287
> View attachment 7488288


That looks like a great spot! Did you see anything?


----------



## nicko

Freezer is restocked!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> View attachment 7488294


NICE!!! What did you kill???


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> SGLs are nuts…just pulled up, hoping to hike in to the spot I have….no parking anywhere?????
> 
> Pulled over to see what’s going on…..they’re stocking birds for tomorrows opener…..the sight is ridiculous, guys are literally marking spots with their phone GPS, guys have dogs out “practicing” ….. I’m not really sure what to think….





12-Ringer said:


> It was a crazy scene….I didn’t think you were aloud to run dogs after they stock and before the season, but there were several out there with their dogs.


I'll never be that hard up for a bird that can hardly fly.

And if I am, I'll just go club a neighbor's chicken. It'll be less work and better eating.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Nick where’s the pics


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Guys were out all over tonight...I think every pull off or parking area we passed on our drive to had a vehicle or 2 in it.

Older fella me and dad haven't seen for 2 years was out with a rifle walking around since 2pm today. In his travels he had walked 3 properties and had seen a group of 8 deer all bunched up in a clear cut area of standing corn...was afraid of hitting the buck or more then one doe and never got a shot he liked.
He ended up at the same prop dad and I were at and had one blowing at him sight unseen round 6:30. Saw my 14th deer in 6 sits so far at 5:42pm this evening. Maybe pushed by the rifle hunter...maybe not... a lone doe inside 30yds but could barely see her let alone take a shot. Pop saw 0 for the evening.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> NICE!!! What did you kill???


Got a doe. Went into this trip saying I was shooting buck only but sightings have been few and far and this morning was wet and miserable that I decided I would not pass on a doe.

Saw a few does feeding on another property on the other side of the pipeline, one pretty big, and decided to throw a few fawn bleats. Made the big one stop feeding and she stared in my direction for 15 minutes. She was 110 yards away on the rangefinder. Slowly started coming in my direction and came out to the pipeline at 35 yards but as she came out, I heard one coming in behind me over my left hand shoulder. The four that came in from the other side of the pipeline eventually got my wind and boogered. The one I shot was hung up in the timber 30 yards behind me and eventually moved from right to left and gave me an awkward shot behind the tree. At shot impact, the shot looked forward and I heard a KRACK!! I thought for sure I was too far forward and just broke her leg. She took off nose down plowing so I was hopeful but not confident. When I found the arrow, blood was all over right at the point of impact. She didn’t go 50 yards and died 20 yards from the road……the same spot the deer I shot two years ago from the same tree dropped. Arrow got the front of both lungs and broke the offside front leg on the exit. I don’t shoot heavy poundage or a heavy arrows…..60 lbs R35 and a 334 grain arrow with slick trick standard. As long as I do my part, this arrow gets the job done.

Not a monster by any means but a clean kill and will taste great.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Got a doe. Went into this trip saying I was shooting buck only but sightings have been few and far and this morning was wet and miserable that I decided I would not pass on a doe.
> 
> Saw a few does feeding on another property on the other side of the pipeline, one pretty big, and decided to throw a few fawn bleats. Made the big one stop feeding and she stared in my direction for 15 minutes. She was 110 yards away on the rangefinder. Slowly started coming in my direction and came out to the pipeline at 35 yards but as she came out, I heard one coming in behind me over my left hand shoulder. The four that came in from the other side of the pipeline eventually got my wind and boogered. The one I shot was hung up in the timber 30 yards behind me and eventually moved from right to left and gave me an awkward shot behind the tree. At shot impact, the shot looked forward and I heard a KRACK!! I thought for sure I was too far forward and just broke her leg. She took off nose down plowing so I was hopeful but not confident. When I found the arrow, blood was all over right at the point of impact. She didn’t go 50 yards and died 20 yards from the road……the same spot the deer I shot two years ago from the same tree dropped.


Congrats! Easy drag too!


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Got a doe.
> 
> View attachment 7488321


Picture looks like a button buck. (?)


----------



## Mr. October

51 and a bright moon. Hmmm. Never had much luck with a bright moon but I'll be out there this morning. Good luck all.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck everyone…congrats Nick!!!


----------



## BGM51

Congrats Nick

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Gonna be a short one here this morning. Looks like I can get 2-3 hours between rain


----------



## CBB

Forecast said this morning was supposed to be overcast. Looks pretty bright outside. Made an egg and ham sandwich and heading to a stand. Don't expect too much to happen but can't kill em in bed so.... here goes. 

Good luck out there


----------



## Billy H

Good luck those that are out. Drizzling here combined with two grandsons football games will keep me out of the woods this morning.


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> Picture looks like a button buck. (?)


It is not….. no equipment on the undercarriage.


----------



## hobbs4421

My daughter was successful on the mentor youth hunt yesterday! She got a nice doe! This morning I’ll be taking my 8 year old boy on his 1st deer hunt! I hope and pray he enjoys it and we are successful in killing a doe.


----------



## Billy H

jlh42581 said:


> Closest I ever came to being shot was pheasants on game lands that my dog put up and some other idiot shot.
> 
> Took the boy tonight. I'm 99% sure he won't be a deer hunter any time soon. He likes it when he goes... Sort of. I told him it doesn't get any tougher than PA mountain public whitetails. I don't know if he will ever turn into a stand hunter, he likes to move. I'm not sure big game hunting is doing us favors on mentored youth based on those I know. Maybe one in ten seems to seek it out at all after introducing. They can't weild the smallest guns or bows well. It's off shooting sticks or they can't make any type of shot unless highly trained maybe with something like an AR platform.
> 
> Not sure id vote to keep this one. I don't push my kid at all to do it and he's had success. These other kids on public land are probably a lost cause. Maybe if they really love it. I don't think the majority do.
> 
> Hopefully he circles back someday and likes it but if not I don't blame him. In reality it's extremely boring. You have to love everything about nature to enjoy it at times, even then it's tough.


 Wondering how old your boy is. I think if you take them at too young of an age it can hurt more than anything. Also if the youth can’t wield the weapon and hit an intended target it’s really a lost cause, why even take them. I started out shooting trap when I was about ten and had to wait till I was 12 to hunt. By then , after seeing my dad and uncles bring home deer I was super stoked to get out there,and was well versed with a rifle. We hunted Pa public mountains and it was a true adventure for me. Albeit freezing cold and lots of tough walking. I Had early success thanks to my Pop. If I would have gone at 8 or 9 years old not sure how that would have went. Not saying that’s the case with you guys. I have cousins that went as well but never had a real interest.


----------



## jlh42581

Billy H said:


> Wondering how old your boy is. I think if you take them at too young of an age it can hurt more than anything. Also if the youth can’t wield the weapon and hit an intended target it’s really a lost cause, why even take them. I started out shooting trap when I was about ten and had to wait till I was 12 to hunt. By then , after seeing my dad and uncles bring home deer I was super stoked to get out there,and was well versed with a rifle. We hunted Pa public mountains and it was a true adventure for me. Albeit freezing cold and lots of tough walking. I Had early success thanks to my Pop. If I would have gone at 8 or 9 years old not sure how that would have went. Not saying that’s the case with you guys. I have cousins that went as well but never had a real interest.


He shot the first one at 8. He can shoot extremely well, off a rest....10.5 yrs old but he doesn't love anything. Kid is a phenomenal rock drummer, has a kit most adults would drool over, have to nudge him to practice. I told him last night the door is open to hunt whenever, you tell me if and when you want to go.


----------



## jlh42581

I thought the rain would hold off till 930, it's already raining but I'm in a hemlock. I'm not even damp.


----------



## Pyme

jlh42581 said:


> Kid is a phenomenal rock drummer, has a kit most adults would drool over, have to nudge him to practice.


I always wanted to be a drummer, especially rock.

But the coordination of all four corners, both hands and both feet, all operating at different speeds and different times, all doing their own things while all doing it together, was just way beyond my abilities. I can barely walk in a straight line while swinging my arms; my drum playing dreams were doomed from the start. 🥴


----------



## Charman03

Counted 49 trucks in the gamelands parking lots near me this morning. I didn’t even check the south side which probably has atleast 20+ more.


----------



## CBB

Light rain until daylight this morning. Haven't seen a deer.


----------



## jlh42581

Just had a guy driving deer come past me at 20 yards. How he didn't see me or my kifaru laying on the ground is beyond me.

They're pounding pheasants across the street. Its raining, guess that's a wrap for this morning.

Here's your sign lol


----------



## CBB

Just came back to the house. 2 fresh scrapes on edge of my food plot


----------



## ZDC

Anyone set traps today


----------



## Charman03

ZDC said:


> Anyone set traps today


I’m considering running a line this year, but I typically wait until mid November. Like to give them 3 more weeks to prime up


----------



## perryhunter4

jlh42581 said:


> I thought the rain would hold off till 930, it's already raining but I'm in a hemlock. I'm not even damp.


My fav trees to hunt….I love hemlocks…. but they’re all dying around here. Damn shame!


----------



## jacobh

I went past local gamelands thinking I’d take dog for birds and backed out onto the streets!!! No way I’m taking my dog into that mess


----------



## Pyme

I was out roaming around our place with my dogs this morning in the misty rain. I had planted a few aspen trees in a small group a few days ago, about 4-5 feet tall. Danged if two of them weren't knocked over, with fresh deer tracks in the dirt right beside them. Looks like a little buck decided they'd make nice rubbing trees! Because they were freshly planted, he knocked them over before he could rub them, so I just stood them up and replanted them. 😄

I plant a few hundred trees every year for food and cover, hoping for about a 2/3 survival rate. Inevitably, of those that survive, I always lose a handful in the first few years to bucks rubbing on them and killing them. They just love those young tender trunks. 🥴


----------



## J_Burk

jacobh said:


> I went past local gamelands thinking I’d take dog for birds and backed out onto the streets!!! No way I’m taking my dog into that mess


Which gamelands? I was thinking of doing the same since it’s raining, had hoped it might keep some of the guys away


----------



## jlh42581

perryhunter4 said:


> My fav trees to hunt….I love hemlocks…. but they’re all dying around here. Damn shame!


Few left here too


----------



## 138104

This weather sucks.


----------



## Billy H

The officiating on this PSU/ Illinois’s game is worse than pathetic.


----------



## nicko

PSU run defense is nonexistent today.


----------



## hobbs4421

Just had someone drive past my stand in a skid steer. Hope he doesn’t screw it up!


----------



## jacobh

This was SGL 234 linfield. Actually just got back from there not many there at 2
Too many guys not enough birds or land. We put up 1 cockbird. Nothing like hunting a pointer like a flusher lol




J_Burk said:


> Which gamelands? I was thinking of doing the same since it’s raining, had hoped it might keep some of the guys away


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> This was SGL 234 linfield. Actually just got back from there not many there at 2
> Too many guys not enough birds or land. We put up 1 cockbird. Nothing like hunting a pointer like a flusher lol


I took our first golden there on opening morning years ago and turned right around… Cars were all the way out to the road and even getting there in later afternoon they were still guys everywhere… No way I would ever hunt that place on opening day… It’s just not big enough


----------



## CBB

Glad I'm not the only one watching the game. Raining here and taking the wife to dinner.

Lots of rain in the forecast next week


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> Glad I'm not the only one watching the game. Raining here and taking the wife to dinner.
> 
> Lots of rain in the forecast next week


Finally over! PSU was way overrated this year.


----------



## CBB

Perry24 said:


> Finally over! PSU was way overrated this year.



As much as I hate to say it there is some truth to that. Going to be tough sledding next week against Ohio State. If we lose 2 in a row I doubt we will be in the top 15.


----------



## CBB

P.s.

College OT rules are stupid


----------



## KylePA

First sit in awhile tonight. Haven't been able to hunt with taking a new job. Was used to endless flexibility with a job of 10 years. Ended up taking a fully remote job out of NYC and there is no vacation for the first 90 days. Between kids sports and work I need to cherish anytime I can sneak out. Shoot straight to this out tonight. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Charman03 said:


> I’m considering running a line this year, but I typically wait until mid November. Like to give them 3 more weeks to prime up


I'm going after a few yotes now because they keep killing the foxes and killed 8 fawns this year . I want to protect the last few fawns that are left.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> PSU run defense is nonexistent today.


Congrats on doe,,Nicko


----------



## full moon64

KylePA said:


> First sit in awhile tonight. Haven't been able to hunt with taking a new job. Was used to endless flexibility with a job of 10 years. Ended up taking a fully remote job out of NYC and there is no vacation for the first 90 days. Between kids sports and work I need to cherish anytime I can sneak out. Shoot straight to this out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck,,,me too 6 days working ,,money is there I need too work!!


----------



## jacobh

Nick linfield is insane. I’ll try to get out when they stock if anyone wants to go shoot me a pm


----------



## Gene94

Another brother got this buck tonight. I, on the other hand, spent a total of 6 hours in the tree today and only saw a doe and button buck, and a glimpse of a third deer.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fun day for me….:

We shot 4, recovered 2…2 got too far into the marsh for the boat, to walk or the dog….

Started off great, I fell in up to my neck before we even got in the blind, but it was still a fun day; thankfully it wasn't cold. Won’t lie, there was a moment when I was hanging onto the boat with one hand and my chest waders were filling where I had less than positive thoughts, but it all worked out.

Waders drying out or at least trying too...phone came back to life a couple hours ago.

Shells all dried and reboxed.

We hunted a huge swamp...with small pockets of open water....VERY different than anything I've done so far. It was a blast....worked birds all morning, but very few came into our sets…we killed the 4 that did. If geese were in, we would have limited out.


----------



## Gene94

KylePA said:


> First sit in awhile tonight. Haven't been able to hunt with taking a new job. Was used to endless flexibility with a job of 10 years. Ended up taking a fully remote job out of NYC and there is no vacation for the first 90 days. Between kids sports and work I need to cherish anytime I can sneak out. Shoot straight to this out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you're blessed with a good opportunity to tag out even with your limited time to hunt keep after it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

The very best and most mature deer that do Houdini acts after velvet are starting to show again, mostly at night but they're making the pre rut rounds and it's just nice to know they are around. Another week or two and they might start slipping up and following does by in daylight. 

It's also interesting to see the shift on doe spots. Have a micro plot in a doe bedding area, does show up often 3,4 sometimes 5 times in a day but zero rack deer for almost 2 months, in fact it's the only spot a I set a mock scrape that didn't get any attention at all. The last week that plot has younger bucks crushing through every evening and I'll bet the pear tree there has a big ol scrape now. 

I likely won't hunt again until Nov 5th but will try and get 5-6 consecutive days for that time period 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Fun day for me….:
> 
> We shot 4, recovered 2…2 got too far into the marsh for the boat, to walk or the dog….
> 
> Started off great, I fell in up to my neck before we even got in the blind, but it was still a fun day; thankfully it wasn't cold. Won’t lie, there was a moment when I was hanging onto the boat with one hand and my chest waders were filling where I had less than positive thoughts, but it all worked out.
> 
> Waders drying out or at least trying too...phone came back to life a couple hours ago.
> 
> Shells all dried and reboxed.
> 
> We hunted a huge swamp...with small pockets of open water....VERY different than anything I've done so far. It was a blast....worked birds all morning, but very few came into our sets…we killed the 4 that did. If geese were in, we would have limited out.


Sounds like a fun time. Looks like a nice retriever there. Is that a home trained dog. The camaraderie while water-fowling can’t be beat. Always had a blast when we went.


----------



## Pyme

Love that second picture 12-Ringer. 👍

Nothing like a good Lab swimming with a duck in its mouth. 

Beautiful.


----------



## KylePA

Gene94 said:


> I hope you're blessed with a good opportunity to tag out even with your limited time to hunt[emoji106] keep after it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Good night tonight. Saw a real tall narrow 8 point and 5 does. Unfortunately the closest they got was 65 yards or so. All of them worked parallel to a rather busy road. Might be setting up 30 yards from the road next time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Sounds like a fun time. Looks like a nice retriever there. Is that a home trained dog. The camaraderie while water-fowling can’t be beat. Always had a blast when we went.


No…Beau is a 9 year old Chessie…was professionally trained by someone, but I can’t remember who….it was very cool to watch him work. He’s not mine, belongs to the guy who leases the marsh.


----------



## 138104

Got some monster bucks on camera tonight.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Little bit of moderate rain around 1pm but mostly on and off drizzle all day where we were in 4E. Dad was toting an inline when he saw a dandy 8pt in no particular hurry about 9am this morning. Out of bow range by a good bit even if he had one instead...but who knows what some calling might have done?. By his description this buck sported about a 16" spread and roughly 6" brow tines. Just maybe...he's the same 8pt I passed last year and saw a few times after .

Dad saw 2 more doe in the pm that he was unprepared for. He had moved to a new spot and they took off from beds behind him not longer after he sat down down. B in law didn't see a deer all day till his walk out...when he had a brief sighting of a doe.

For the pm I sat in a 50yd wide strip of woods between a rye field and standing corn, bedding at the opposite end of the wooded strip. 6:13 I heard the sound of hooves pounding the forest floor in the bedding areas direction. I couldn't tell for sure whether it was running towards or away from me but found out shortly after when a doe came into view. She hit about 30yds and turned out into the rye with a spike buck hot on her trail....softly grunting as he chased her. They circled back at me full bore and came back past me inside 20yds....then out of view...then back in again with the doe running toward the rye field again. Soon as she hit the edge of the wet rye this time she slipped and fell right on her rear-end! That slowed her down temporarily but soon after both went barreling back past me in the woods inside 15yds before stopping in a blind spot...and then taking off again to not be seen again. Not sure I would have shot her even if I could have but the whole encounter was a very entertaining 90 to 120 seconds!!!

I saw another doe right before quitting time 17 minutes later but the light was fading fast and she was well out of range anyway. 3 deer within the last 20 minutes...only 3 I saw all day.


----------



## Mr. October

I had to run down to Pottstown from Exeter Township (just east of Reading) last night. There were road killed deer about every 200 yards. It was nuts but the norm since everyone going to work is commuting before daylight. 

I drove to NJ this morning and am already setup. (Note to self: sleep in another half hour next week.) I saw deer the whole way here and just heard some in the foxtail to my left. There was a brand new scrape along the trail on the way in. Hopefully there will still be some deer on the move after daylight but it was another bright night so we’ll see. 

I had a chorus of screech owls when I first climbed. There were 6 different ones calling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Good luck Pete , what county do you hunt?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Pete!


----------



## nicko

I saw the same thing on 422 eastbound.....dead deer all over. There were three shortly after the Stowe ramp and one was a buck with the antlers sawed off.

Sunday hunting....how about that. Get em' Pete!


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Good luck Pete , what county do you hunt?


Salem. Zone 63. Nothing so far except gobbling turkeys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I saw the same thing on 422 eastbound.....dead deer all over. There were three shortly after the Stowe ramp and one was a buck with the antlers sawed off.
> 
> Sunday hunting....how about that. Get em' Pete!


Someone hit a buck on the turnpike this morning. The car had flashers on and the buck was trying to get back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Hate to do it but have to go out back into our property this morning. Noticed yesterday morning that some posted signs were missing. When they logged the neighbors property is when some disappeared.


----------



## huntin_addict

Is it me or do the woods still seem extraordinarily green as compared to years past at this time?


----------



## 12-Ringer

So much for my Potter plans for next week.....









Heading to KS 11/12-11/19...not sure what I will be able to do before that as it's tough to miss that many consecutive days of work for me. Won't be deer hunting in KS as I didn't draw a tag, so may not get any quality time in a tree at all this year...probably jumping at a day here, day there...all on public...as my late grandmother use to say, "I think I got the depression".


----------



## nicko

huntin_addict said:


> Is it me or do the woods still seem extraordinarily green as compared to years past at this time?


My buddy and I were commenting about this when we were just up in Potter… Still a lot of green leaves on the trees even up there. In years past, many of the forest is stripped bare at this point but there is still a whole lot holding on. The nights just have not gotten cold enough yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

When it happens I have a feeling it will happen fast and likely this week.

We’re going to have wind and rain at some point almost everyday for the next 6-8 days, but with daily lows still hovering around 50s who knows


----------



## huntin_addict

Those temps in thè high 70s & even 80s really put a hold on the leaves changing. I think your right @12-Ringer, I think (hope) it will be fast and furious.


----------



## 138104

Years ago, I lost my favorite knife in the woods at my place. Buck no longer makes this model, but someone suggested I check eBay. Sure enough there was a bunch for sale, so I made an offer on one and the seller accepted. I can’t wait to get it and hopefully use it on a deer this year!


----------



## hrtlnd164

Perry24 said:


> Years ago, I lost my favorite knife in the woods at my place. Buck no longer makes this model, but someone suggested I check eBay. Sure enough there was a bunch for sale, so I made an offer on one and the seller accepted. I can’t wait to get it and hopefully use it on a deer this year!


Have that same knife with the Rosewood grips, couldn’t begin to count the number of deer it has dressed over the years. That blade just holds an edge and the gut hook zips ‘‘em open in seconds.


----------



## 138104

hrtlnd164 said:


> Have that same knife with the Rosewood grips, couldn’t begin to count the number of deer it has dressed over the years. That blade just holds an edge and the gut hook zips ‘‘em open in seconds.


The weight and balance was perfect. The rosewood scales look great, but the rubberized scales are grippy even when your hands are bloody. I’m already looking for a second one!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol….I am a bit of a knife nerd and my Benchmade Steep Country has been my goto for a a while, but look what I just couldn’t let go of…


Same knife…I removed the handle though.









Cleans up great, nothing caught in the mechanism…


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Lol….I am a bit of a knife nerd and my Benchmade Steep Country has been my goto for a a while, but look what I just couldn’t let go of…
> 
> 
> Same knife…I removed the handle though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleans up great, nothing caught in the mechanism…


Nice!

The Alpha I lost was a Black Friday deal for only $20. No idea why I didn’t buy a bunch at that price. There’s a $100 reward for anyone that finds the knife at my place. It was in the sheath, so probably still in perfect shape even though it was lost in 2006!


----------



## Gene94

Do any of you own a knife from DiamondBlade Knives? AKA (DBK). I don't have many knives but I'd love to get a DBK eventually!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Perry24 said:


> Years ago, I lost my favorite knife in the woods at my place. Buck no longer makes this model, but someone suggested I check eBay. Sure enough there was a bunch for sale, so I made an offer on one and the seller accepted. I can’t wait to get it and hopefully use it on a deer this year!


I had the same knife never had an issue with it. My ex wife bought it for me so I gave it to my son


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gene….I have not had good luck with their locking knives….went through both a Fury and a Commander and did not care much for either….in fact the same Buck knife I showed above would get the yeoman’s share of the work, even though the Commander was in my pack. Had trouble keeping both blades sharp (which is usually not a problem for me). Also had issues with the locking devices of both…

Not wanting to give up on them I slid over to the Summit and that was much better…I have become a bigger fan of the fixed-blade knives for the work we tend to do. There was nothing wrong with with the Summit, but I would not necessarily recommend it, unless you’re a collector and just want a working DBK in your collection.

The Benchmade Steep Country is everything the DBK Summit is and is about $100 cheaper. I have found the Benchmade blade, while just under 1/4” shorter to be superior to the DBK Summit. The smaller blade is perfect for everything that I do…from deer to upland and waterfowl. If you need it, Benchmade will put a new edge in every year for you as well.

I wish I knew you were in the market as I just traded my Summit.

Hope my experience with them helps you.


----------



## tyepsu

Anyone else happy the dang inline and 3 day doe gun season for juniors and seniors is over ? I know I am. One of the dumbest things the pgc ever did.


----------



## Gene94

Thanks for the info 12-Ringer. Sounds like I had them built up in my mind more than they're worth. And thanks for the alternate recommendation for Benchmade[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

tyepsu said:


> Anyone else happy the dang inline and 3 day doe gun season for juniors and seniors is over ? I know I am. One of the dumbest things the pgc ever did.


I heard very little shooting near me, but doesn’t bother me. Too many doe in my area, which makes finding bucks harder.


----------



## nicko

I keep a Case folding knife I got for my 16th b-day in one pack and a Buck 110 folding in my other pack. I find the Buck knife to be a great value. Was shaving sharp right out of the box, sharpens up easily, and not so expensive that you’ll cry if you lose it. It would ruin the appearance but a strip of orange duct tape on both sides of the handle would make it a lot harder to misplace while cleaning a deer.


----------



## Pyme

CBB said:


> I had the same knife ...... My ex wife bought it for me so I gave it to my son


Good way to handle it.

Good knife, and while she's no longer your wife, she's still his mother, so it's fitting that he has it.


----------



## ZDC

If anyone wants a pretty good, easy to sharpen skinning knife look at the Opinel #7 or #8. 

I use the #8 for skinning fur bearing critters.


----------



## ezshot81

Fri night had a chip shot on a doe at 10 yards. She was standing in a patch of ferns that are turning brown. It was at last light and when I drew on her I couldn't make out clearly where she stopped and the Ferns started. So she got a pass. Sat night had spike get up from his bed about 40 yards out and hang around about 1/2 hr. Last night's view.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I keep a Case folding knife I got for my 16th b-day in one pack and a Buck 110 folding in my other pack. I find the Buck knife to be a great value. Was shaving sharp right out of the box, sharpens up easily, and not so expensive that you’ll cry if you lose it. It would ruin the appearance but a strip of orange duct tape on both sides of the handle would make it a lot harder to misplace while cleaning a deer.


I used a Boker Ceramic for many years. It only has to be red hardened once in a blue moon but that is getting increasingly hard to do. So I retired it last year and switched to a Case XXChanger. 









Amber Bone Peach Seed Jig XX-Changer® with Gut Hook


This knife is a part of our Large Lockback Family. These workhorses blend the stability of a fixed blade knife with the portability of a traditional pocket folder. Take one with you whenever work calls. The XX-Changer® knife is a 5” folding knife with a lockback feature and exchangeable blades...




caseknives.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

I got a new puppy


----------



## nicko

Multi phase fox…..cool!!


----------



## jacobh

Looks like a big gray. They’re awesome looking


----------



## Mr. October

I pulled my camera cards in NJ today. Way more bucks than does on camera. Some spikes, some smaller racks . . .

Hello there . . .










note: Camera time is off by 12 hours.


----------



## Johnboy60

huntin_addict said:


> Is it me or do the woods still seem extraordinarily green as compared to years past at this time?


They are green. No frost yet in NW PA.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> I keep a Case folding knife I got for my 16th b-day in one pack and a Buck 110 folding in my other pack. I find the Buck knife to be a great value. Was shaving sharp right out of the box, sharpens up easily, and not so expensive that you’ll cry if you lose it. It would ruin the appearance but a strip of orange duct tape on both sides of the handle would make it a lot harder to misplace while cleaning a deer.


 You can’t beat Buck’s 420 hc steel for ease of sharpening and edge retention. This is my trusty old Bucklite that I bought back in 1980 something. Gutted and skinned a ton of deer with that knife. The sheath originally had a Velcro closure but it wore out so I put a metal snap on it. I have other knives but this one is always on my belt in Archery Season.


----------



## Bigmike23

All these pictures of knives... Last thing I wanna see! Took a hard hit from a new silky saw in the thumb today. Don't wanna look at anything sharp for awhile yet


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> I pulled my camera cards in NJ today. Way more bucks than does on camera. Some spikes, some smaller racks . . .
> 
> Hello there . . .
> 
> View attachment 7489229
> 
> 
> note: Camera time is off by 12 hours.


According to my dads description of the buck he saw Saturday morning......this guy should be pretty close to what he saw, just make those brow tines about as long as the tines.
Looks like your gardepro is sorted out now? Hope you have some luck catching up with this guy Mr.O!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thinking about going out in the morning tomorrow but I'm still undecided. Started raining a lil' bit ago and could possibly last into the morning, could be a decent chance of catching something good moving but I'm not in love with the temp of 51 that's forecasted. Don't remember the last time we didn't have a frost or 2 in October...even with the warm spells of late.

Maybe I'll just set the alarm and makeup my mind when it goes off...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Johnboy60 said:


> You can’t beat Buck’s 420 hc steel for ease of sharpening and edge retention. This is my trusty old Bucklite that I bought back in 1980 something. Gutted and skinned a ton of deer with that knife. The sheath originally had a Velcro closure but it wore out so I put a metal snap on it. I have other knives but this one is always on my belt in Archery Season.
> View attachment 7489239



This knife is the only thing my Poppop ever gave me..he gave it to me on my first official hunt at camp when I was 12.I have treasured it. No doubt it meant more to me than he ever knew, but that's on me for not sharing with him how much it meant. Sort of the pitfall of "camp" when I was coming of age, it was a place for MEN and MEN didn't talk as much about their feelings 37 years ago, at least in my family. Not exactly sure what happened when he passed, seemed like an all out war withing the family over his collection. I didn't feel right about fighting over anything and as a result, I didn't get any of his collection. To be honest, I'm not even sure where everything went.

The knife certainly doesn't get much use these days as I passed it along to Ty on his first hunt as a 12-year old (he hunted before that as a mentor, but I held off until he was an official license holder). Ty's not into the outdoors as much as I would have hoped, but I'm always holding out hope. He's killed a few deer, some upland birds, but has yet to get a turkey or get bitten by the same bug that got me going. It's only when I reflect back that I realize I didn't really explode until age 21 when I got my first bow...maybe that's part of the issue as I got him his first bow at age 6 (haha)...don't know if I pushed too much, but I do know this....I know my dad only had to hint that I might be able to tag along and I did everything in my power to convince him, sometimes I feel like I am boreassing Ty to go...so a few years ago I stopped; simply told him when I was going, he has taken some turkey and pheasant trips, passed on the deer trips, passed yesterday on duck hunting (which was a bit of surprise), but it is what it is....for now the memorable BuckLite, Hank gave me is at least safe...maybe it will never mean as much to someone else; who knows.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> According to my dads description of the buck he saw Saturday morning......this guy should be pretty close to what he saw, just make those brow tines about as long as the tines.
> Looks like your gardepro is sorted out now? Hope you have some luck catching up with this guy Mr.O!


 They sent me new one really quick. That buck is a real show off. I got a couple dozen pics of him on 2 different pictures.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bigmike23 said:


> All these pictures of knives... Last thing I wanna see! Took a hard hit from a new silky saw in the thumb today. Don't wanna look at anything sharp for awhile yet


OUCH.....


----------



## Gene94

Anyone else's trail cam deer action drop of a lot over the weekend?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Gene94 said:


> Anyone else's trail cam deer action drop of a lot over the weekend?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Yes. I was actually getting some daylight movement despite the heat early to mid-week and some mature deer just before or after daylight, then the switch got flipped. With a cold front that dropped temps over 20 degrees I thought just the opposite would happen.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gene94 said:


> Anyone else's trail cam deer action drop of a lot over the weekend?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Yep…we did have 6 guys running around the area as well.

Something strange…most of our cams blew up today.

I am wondering if it’s because the pressure today is the highest it’s been in 9 days??! It won’t this high again until next Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Gene94

Yeah movement last week was encouraging but boy did it dry up for the weekend. Hasn't broken loose yet on my cameras. 


Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ianb1116

PAbigbear said:


> Yes. I was actually getting some daylight movement despite the heat early to mid-week and some mature deer just before or after daylight, then the switch got flipped. With a cold front that dropped temps over 20 degrees I thought just the opposite would happen.


We had the opposite happen here. Lots of bucks on camera with the cold front, some during the early morning/early evening transition periods.

This guy showed up, albeit no where close to shooting hours:


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Anyone else's trail cam deer action drop of a lot over the weekend?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Actually, mine picked up Saturday evening and continue through morning. Otherwise, mine have been dead.


----------



## CBB

Gene94 said:


> Anyone else's trail cam deer action drop of a lot over the weekend?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Most movement was night but not horrible. Had a shooter at 7pm last night


----------



## Bigmike23

Getting tons of bucks on cam now, lots of new ones. Almost all after dark however. Not quite there yet


----------



## Billy H

After weeks of being basically dead my cams really started to light up yesterday afternoon with some smaller bucks moving mid day and several different more mature bucks showing up after dark.


----------



## Billy H

Either this little guy has some crazy palmation or it’s just from moving and being too close to the cam


----------



## 12-Ringer

60 degrees at 5:30am….ughh


----------



## davydtune

Well back to the real world for me, lol! 9 days in central PA was nice  No bears. Did see a super nice 8 pt Monday evening.....he was 30 yards and feeding. I walked right up to him and he didn't know I was there. Muzzleloader in hand and camera in back pack. I crouched down, got the pack off, the camera out but he figured it out and I just got a glimpse of him fleeting. I somehow  still not sure what I did, missed a doe with the muzzy at like 70 yards...no idea. Was 100% a clean miss, I even say I missed in the vid like 2 secs after I shot. Looked all over that day and then again the next morning after seeing the vid on the computer and not a hair nor speck of blood. I knew from her reaction anyhow but just kept bugging me. On the better note I found what I am dubbing "Bearlandia" 😁 I found the spot....took me the entire week and walking 5-6 miles a day but I know where they are and where they stay and even more importanly, how they move from top to bottom. The one is big! By his crap and prints he's huge and the sign was all stages from old to fresh 😉 Just took me until Saturday afternoon to find it. It ended up 2.7 miles on foot and with all the laurel and the extreme topography there is no other way in in out for a human. Oh I will be back 👍


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sounds like it was an awesome trip.


----------



## Mathias

Not a bad way to spend a warm October day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

You in TN?


----------



## Schleprock1

Was out Saturday morning with occasional drizzle and the cold damp air moving down the hill ruined any chances of the deer coming up from the fields. I did have six squirrels within 10 yards at one time. When I finally gave up I took the stand down to move it to the other side of the woods. While slowly crossing the woods I came up on a racoon. Odd to see one out and about at 10 AM. He spooked and went about 6 feet up a tree for a few minutes. He was making whatever the noise is they make the whole time. Watched him until he worked his way back down the tree and headed down the hill away from me. I continued on and hung my stand for the evening hunt along the power line.
Evening hunt was slow right up until last light. Looked at my watch as I couldn't really see good enough in the woods anymore and it was 6:30. Still had enough light out on the power line. Just then I saw movement across the power line. Quick look with the bino's to confirm it was a doe and got ready. She walked over to the only spot I had a shot to that trail. At 25 yards I gave her a grunt to stop her and let it fly. Shot looked good as she left down the hill. She went about 50 yards and piled up. 
Now the bad news. First time in probably 60 deer killed with the dreaded Rage broadhead that the blades did not open. Just busted through the ribs on both sides the width of the closed head. Normally have clean cuts. This time I had bone fragments. I did just put that head on the bolt the night before and I didn't verify collar position. I will be checking the rest of them before heading out looking for my 3rd doe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats on the doe Schlep!


----------



## hobbs4421

Perry24 said:


> Years ago, I lost my favorite knife in the woods at my place. Buck no longer makes this model, but someone suggested I check eBay. Sure enough there was a bunch for sale, so I made an offer on one and the seller accepted. I can’t wait to get it and hopefully use it on a deer this year!


I lost one of those last October. It was a great knife!


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> Was out Saturday morning with occasional drizzle and the cold damp air moving down the hill ruined any chances of the deer coming up from the fields. I did have six squirrels within 10 yards at one time. When I finally gave up I took the stand down to move it to the other side of the woods. While slowly crossing the woods I came up on a racoon. Odd to see one out and about at 10 AM. He spooked and went about 6 feet up a tree for a few minutes. He was making whatever the noise is they make the whole time. Watched him until he worked his way back down the tree and headed down the hill away from me. I continued on and hung my stand for the evening hunt along the power line.
> Evening hunt was slow right up until last light. Looked at my watch as I couldn't really see good enough in the woods anymore and it was 6:30. Still had enough light out on the power line. Just then I saw movement across the power line. Quick look with the bino's to confirm it was a doe and got ready. She walked over to the only spot I had a shot to that trail. At 25 yards I gave her a grunt to stop her and let it fly. Shot looked good as she left down the hill. She went about 50 yards and piled up.
> Now the bad news. First time in probably 60 deer killed with the dreaded Rage broadhead that the blades did not open. Just busted through the ribs on both sides the width of the closed head. Normally have clean cuts. This time I had bone fragments. I did just put that head on the bolt the night before and I didn't verify collar position. I will be checking the rest of them before heading out looking for my 3rd doe.


I’ve never used a rage head but even with the blades not opening, is there any type of exposed blade edge that helped do some cutting or was this almost like you killed that doe with what would amount to a big field point?


----------



## hobbs4421

tyepsu said:


> Anyone else happy the dang inline and 3 day doe gun season for juniors and seniors is over ? I know I am. One of the dumbest things the pgc ever did.


I hate the muzzle loader season that just ended. It brings a whole bunch of people on the hunting props that wouldn’t ordinarily be there. They were driving quads and side by sides all over. If I had my own property I would t care as I would not allow anyone else to hunt… as far as the 3 day mentor hunt, I make the best out of that and take my kids out. It’s good bonding time and my daughter has done very well the last 3 seasons


----------



## hobbs4421

It was a bitter sweet weekend but mostly sweet! I took my daughter out on Friday and she killed a nice doe. On Saturday I took my boy out and spent the morning with him, and it was a great time! Saturday evening people screwed up my hunt again . One guy was on a skid steer 100 yards from my stand for over an hour messing around. That didn’t help in fact he scared a buck away. Then at prime time(6 ish) 2 hunters on a side by side drive past me making lots of noise. Oh well, I hope we got the frustration out of the way before the rut!


----------



## jacobh

My Pa cams are dead during daylight hours. Have been since opening day. I haven’t even hunted but once because nothing is moving during hunting hours. Sure hope it changes. Local gamelands I was told we’re barely stocked with birds the fields suck. Guys told me game commission told them everyone is complaining about it this year. Limerick has like 2 fields that are higher then your ankles and linfield fields are over your head!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

French Creek is loaded...but the fields are bad...drove through this morning and could see pheasants in the cut fields; I guess waiting to get picked off by a raptor??


----------



## dougell

I'm now going on a 5 week deerless streak,without a single deer sighted from the standlol.Jordan and I hit a spot sat morning owned by landvest that treated us well last year.I saw nothing but right after daybreak,he killed a nice doe.As we were getting her out,it started to rain pretty heavy so I spent the rest of the morning cutting that deer up,instead of taking the dog out,.He wanted to break in a 6.5 creedmoor that I just bought so he headed off on a 4 wheeler a few miles away just to scout some property that we leased.I hit a spot that I had high hopes for and didn't see a thing.He cracked another doe to draw first blood with the new rifle.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> My Pa cams are dead during daylight hours. Have been since opening day. I haven’t even hunted but once because nothing is moving during hunting hours. Sure hope it changes. Local gamelands I was told we’re barely stocked with birds the fields suck. Guys told me game commission told them everyone is complaining about it this year. Limerick has like 2 fields that are higher then your ankles and linfield fields are over your head!!!


Agreed about Linfield Scott… Those fields are really high. Unless someone is willing to go in there and really trample those things down, I could see bird hunting they’re being tough sledding


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> French Creek is loaded...but the fields are bad...drove through this morning and could see pheasants in the cut fields; I guess waiting to get picked off by a raptor??


When I hunted French Creek regularly, it was not unusual to see four or five dead and partially consumed birds laying around. Fields were very high there when I hunted it in early archery… Sounds like a field height at both French Creek and Lynnfield is about the same still. Really need some cold weather or frost to get that stuff to lay down.


----------



## jacobh

Joe a guy told me they stocked like 500 up there. I’ve never hunted there and truthfully have no idea how to get there. Is that the one up off north side road? By Warwick??


----------



## jacobh

Nick Limericks field are mostly ankle high. Not sure really what they were thinking. Also was told they’re more or less stocking less at linfield I think to prep for them building all around it


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick Limericks field are mostly ankle high. Not sure really what they were thinking. Also was told they’re more or less stocking less at linfield I think to prep for them building all around it


People living in those new houses there are going to love the sound of gunfire so close. If builders don't take into account a safety buffer and set those houses 150+ yards away from the edge of the gamelands, those gamelands will essentially lose huntable area, at least with guns.


----------



## jacobh

Yep that’s the way I took their comments. Like they’re slowly lowering stock numbers prepping to stop altogether. I don’t know how true just what one guy was saying


----------



## Pyme

Bucks are on the move, in daylight. 😎

We have apple trees, he was munching on ones that had fallen in the yard. Is that considered baiting? 😉

This was a few minutes ago, from my kitchen.


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> Bucks are on the move, in daylight.
> 
> We have apple trees, he was munching on ones that had fallen in the yard. Is that considered baiting?
> 
> This was a few minutes ago, from my kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 7489621
> 
> 
> View attachment 7489622


He needs to take a step before sending an arrow. Little too tight with his leg being back!

Nice photo. Was that with your cell or a regular camera?


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Nice photo. Was that with your cell or a regular camera?


Cell phone through one side of a set of binos. 

This one is the cellphone unaided.


----------



## Billy H

Sat this morning. Had one tall rack fork walk through around 8:30 not really cruising, just meandering through browsing. He walked past a cam about 40 yards away and it caught the top of his rack😛


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7489647
> Sat this morning. Had one tall rack fork walk through around 8:30 not really cruising, just meandering through browsing. He walked past a cam about 40 yards away and it caught the top of his rack[emoji14]


Had you not seen what the camera caught, you might have thought you have a decent buck on camera!


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> I’ve never used a rage head but even with the blades not opening, is there any type of exposed blade edge that helped do some cutting or was this almost like you killed that doe with what would amount to a big field point?


There is very little exposed blade and it follows behind the blunt shoulders that are supposed to push back opening the blades. Think field point with dull shoulders with a total width of maybe about 1.25 inches. There is a very small leading blade on the tip. Had a surprisingly good blood trail considering.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Had you not seen what the camera caught, you might have thought you have a decent buck on camera!


True .


----------



## yetihunter1

Saturday morning i walked in to a buck bedded under the tree i was going for. The property i was on has tacklines everywhere from years of hunters and one goes by the spot i like so i follow them. I was walking in and saw a tack where i didn't expect one and was like shoot is someone else hunting here and then the tack turned its head and became two glowing eyes. He wouldn't move off so i had to slowly walk towards him and bump him off. He didn't blow out though. Got up in the tree and sat for 45 mins in the dark listening to what sounded like chasing. between 1st light and sunrise i had 3 doe and a fork horn between 45-80 yds and then the sky opened up and everything shut down for a bit. I also forgot my rain gear so it got a little cold. At 10:30 i decided to pack up and get down to do some scouting. Put all my stuff away and getting ready to lower my bow when i hear crunch and there is a big old nanny doe infront of me at 35 yds. She was quartering hard towards me but would pass the tree and let me draw and swing around for a shot. She walks by, i draw and swing and....she walks behind a bush.....so now im stuck at full draw when i hear more steps and see another doe walk in at 30 yds but perfectly broadside. Not one to waste an opportunity i re-aimed and let it rip. After the shot i realized i had just smoked the yearling with the big doe but its still meat that my family will eat, just wish it was more. Perfect double lung but she still made it 150 yds. I was really baffled by the blood trail.

Was a great morning and because i got one early i was able to come home and hang out with the boys, make a fire, do an outdoor movie night and enjoy the rest of my day with family which is the best part. Having both my boys come out to see the deer and get super excited was pretty cool.


----------



## yetihunter1




----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt… Sounds like a perfect day.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats yeti.


----------



## nicko

Not sure who watches The Hunting Public on YT but loved this one going old school with equipment.


----------



## jlh42581

Bold deer 4pm


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Not sure who watches The Hunting Public on YT but loved this one going old school with equipment.


Always,,,and Dan too Beast


----------



## j.d.m.

jacobh said:


> Yep that’s the way I took their comments. Like they’re slowly lowering stock numbers prepping to stop altogether. I don’t know how true just what one guy was saying


Honestly, and I know many will disagree, but, if we don’t have the animals naturally, they shouldn’t be spending so much money on them. I know trout get stocked, it that’s only because the waters vs people population are crazy. Mostly around areas around bigger cities, towns. I personally feel the pheasant hunting should just be an out of state thing that gets done. People have no problem going out of state for deer, elk, antelope, brown bear. I know it would be nice to have pheasants available to hunt here, but personally, the money could be better spent managing the habitat, for the critters that DO thrive on their own. I have no issue with pheasant hunting, but anyone who hunts them here knows it’s not really a “good” hunt when the birds don’t fly without a dog pushing them. Even then half the time they just run. It’s just my opinion, and think the money could serve better purposes managing turkey and grouse numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Well for $25 stamp for 2 birds I’d expect them to stock a few. I’d love to take a trip to Midwest for pheasant. Pheasant can thrive in Pa but gotta get rid of predators


----------



## nicko

A lot of winged predators and four-legged predators that will never let the pheasant population rebound to where it was in the 70s. Hard to even comprehend it now but Pennsylvania used to be a good state for pheasant hunting in the United States.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Pheasant can thrive in Pa but gotta get rid of predators





nicko said:


> A lot of winged predators and four-legged predators that will never let the pheasant population rebound to where it was in the 70s. Hard to even comprehend it now but Pennsylvania used to be a good state for pheasant hunting in the United States.


It's way more than predators.

Farming practices have changed so much over the past decades that the habitat just isn't there for wild pheasants like it used to be in PA.

And I'm old enough to remember the amounts of wild birds in the 70's. I could sit behind my house and listen to half a dozen roosters at a time calling back and forth to each other with that old car horn sounding call. We never imagined then that that sound would become just a memory.


----------



## nicko

j.d.m. said:


> Honestly, and I know many will disagree, but, if we don’t have the animals naturally, they shouldn’t be spending so much money on them. I know trout get stocked, it that’s only because the waters vs people population are crazy. Mostly around areas around bigger cities, towns. I personally feel the pheasant hunting should just be an out of state thing that gets done. People have no problem going out of state for deer, elk, antelope, brown bear. I know it would be nice to have pheasants available to hunt here, but personally, the money could be better spent managing the habitat, for the critters that DO thrive on their own. I have no issue with pheasant hunting, but anyone who hunts them here knows it’s not really a “good” hunt when the birds don’t fly without a dog pushing them. Even then half the time they just run. It’s just my opinion, and think the money could serve better purposes managing turkey and grouse numbers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny thing is pheasant were never native to the United States and were imported from China. I think a male ringneck pheasant is one of the most beautiful game animals/birds you will see.


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> It's way more than predators.
> 
> Farming practices have changed so much over the past decades that the habitat just isn't there for wild pheasants like it used to be in PA.


The forest behind my parents house (southern berks county) used to have good habitat to the point that it even held a pheasant population and grouse. The habitat has degraded so much over 40 to 50 years that it is marginal even for deer in some areas.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Well for $25 stamp for 2 birds I’d expect them to stock a few. I’d love to take a trip to Midwest for pheasant. Pheasant can thrive in Pa but gotta get rid of predators


Ever price them yourself? I use to be able to get them for $14 a bird, as late as 2019, from MD…no longer….I think Trace has them for around $20….

I won’t complain about the $25 tag. I put up three birds after work on less than an hour.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pyme said:


> It's way more than predators.
> 
> Farming practices have changed so much over the past decades that the habitat just isn't there for wild pheasants like it used to be in PA.
> 
> And I'm old enough to remember the amounts of wild birds in the 70's. I could sit behind my house and listen to half a dozen roosters at a time calling back and forth to each other with that old car horn sounding call. We never imagined then that that sound would become just a memory.


My Dad and Father in law tell stories of hunting them after school within walking distances of their homes in Boothwyn….can’t imagine that now.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> My Dad and Father in law tell stories of hunting them after school within walking distances of their homes in Boothwyn….can’t imagine that now.


They were in the suburbs of Pgh as well.

They were thick enough that me and my buddies would hunt them with our recurves as kids in the fields, swamps and woodlines behind our houses, and around "the neighborhood", without dogs, and actually stand a reasonable chance. We'd flush plenty, so odds were that with enough shots we'd eventually connect every now and then.

I imagine every one of those fields, and many miles beyond, has had houses built in them for many years now. I hope we flattened a few backhoe tires with some of our long-lost arrows while they were doing it. 😄


----------



## jacobh

Joe yea I’ve priced them. My point is simply I’m paying for a tag Id expect them to stock some birds. My comment was based on the comment that they should use the $$ for other things. Trace prices go up every month. Chukars are only $8 I think pheasant are under $20. I’m going up this week I’ll check


----------



## ezshot81

Yes. Only 1 to 2 inches of rain predicted for tomorrow. I think someone already mentioned it but I'm tired of these one in 50 year storms. This makes the third one this year.


----------



## j.d.m.

Thunder and lightning here now in Allentown. Tomorrow a total washout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Not sure I'll get out at the end of this week. Not worried if I don't......Potter from 11/8 - 11/14. Future forecast is looking positive so reason to be hopeful. Just need some low night time temps to help strip the leaves off the trees.


----------



## Mr. October

Looks like Saturday is a washout too. That sucks for those of us that only have the weekends. I'm glad I have NJ . . I feel for those that are stuck with just PA and Saturday.


----------



## CBB

Sat yesterday in one of my most promising spots. Nice 8 in there with a 3" drop. Get to the stand and see a line of pink ribbon that was there 2 weeks ago. I'm thinking forestry is going to do a cut. There has been some paint on the trees since I scouted and hung the stand. Target buck was there on the 11th and the 18th after dark. 

Only action was 3 very distant snorts. Not sure ifnthey had my wind or something else.


----------



## ZDC

I swear one more weekend of no hunting because of rain and I will probably spontaneously combust.


----------



## Straw

Giant killed in elk county yesterday.


----------



## jpinkerton

Straw said:


> Giant killed in elk county yesterday.


Wow. Unique buck for sure!


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> I swear one more weekend of no hunting because of rain and I will probably spontaneously combust.


Not in all of this rain you won't. 😅😉


----------



## superslamsam

Well, another morning shot that I could have hunted! Call me whiney, I don't care. This rain is getting old! Awesome Elk county buck though!


----------



## Schleprock1

Scent free soap. So when I went to Wally World the week before the season looking for the usual scent free laundry soap in the sporting goods department, there was none to be found. So I headed to the laundry detergent isle and found *Purex free and clear*. Has no perfumes or dyes. I don't know if it has any UV brighteners. I washed the camo before the season and after each of the three deer I have shot since using it. 
I have had deer on all sides of my stand in one day and have not been seen or smelled yet.
Here is the best part. $4.47 to wash 57 loads of laundry.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Well for $25 stamp for 2 birds I’d expect them to stock a few. I’d love to take a trip to Midwest for pheasant. Pheasant can thrive in Pa but gotta get rid of predators


That experiment was tried in several areas with wild birds from the midwest and most of those areas failed.Clean farming practices wiped out the habitat.Pheasants need large areas with the right habitat and Pa just doesn't have enough of it.Predators take some no doubt but Pa is not home to more predators than the midwest.


----------



## jacobh

Yea my area is out of land for them. I will get out west someday for them. We hunt preserves and the hawks literally sit and wait so predators definately have their impact. Point of my original post was to see if any truth into lowering numbers in linfield to prep for it closing since they’re gonna build around it


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree with Doug...the primary pitfall for a sustained pheasant population in PA is absolutely habitat. Predators don't play as large a role as most think...it appears that way because most of us base our observations on are pen raised birds, a majority of which are dead within 7-days of release. The pen raised birds don't have any survival skills, they would just as soon as stand in the middle of a cut bean field as they would bury in a hedgerow. All of their natural predators (raptors, fox, yotes, cats, etc..) are a significant issue for pen raised birds, but present no more than an average predator impact on natural bird populations.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I wouldn't be surprised if that's excatly what happened in Linfield, same as happened in Marsh Creek, Cocronville, and other places.


----------



## Billy H

Edit


----------



## skully1200

Crap weather day in 4D yet again. This was the only day I could take off work this week so I’m sitting in a ground blind watching it rain and listening to the wind howl. Was hoping for some morning movement ahead of the cold front, but all I saw was one distant deer before dawn. Expectations are pretty low for the rest of the day


----------



## Spac433

yetihunter1 said:


> View attachment 7489693
> View attachment 7489694
> View attachment 7489695
> View attachment 7489696





12-Ringer said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that's excatly what happened in Linfield, same as happened in Marsh Creek, Cocronville, and other places.





12-Ringer said:


> My Dad and Father in law tell stories of hunting them after school within walking distances of their homes in Boothwyn….can’t imagine that now.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Joe I remember hunting pheasant where hilltop is now located in Brookhaven. We actually dod quite well there for a few years.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Clean farming practices wiped out the habitat.Pheasants need large areas with the right habitat and Pa just doesn't have enough of it.


That's what I was saying earlier. 

Changes in the way we farm, as well as cutting up farms into housing developments, have doomed the pheasants around here.



12-Ringer said:


> Predators don't play as large a role as most think...it appears that way because most of us base our observations on are pen raised birds, a majority of which are dead within 7-days of release. The pen raised birds don't have any survival skills, they would just as soon as stand in the middle of a cut bean field as they would bury in a hedgerow. All of their natural predators (raptors, fox, yotes, cats, etc..) are a significant issue for pen raised birds, but present no more than an average predator impact on natural bird populations.


Agreed.

We have more coyotes now, but that was offset by higher fox numbers back then. Without cover and proper habitat, wild birds can't thrive, then combine that with a lack of generations of survival skills, and the planted birds don't have much chance at all.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Not in all of this rain you won't. 😅😉


I was hoping someone would point that out 😂😂😂


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I agree with Doug...the primary pitfall for a sustained pheasant population in PA is absolutely habitat. Predators don't play as large a role as most think...it appears that way because most of us base our observations on are pen raised birds, a majority of which are dead within 7-days of release. The pen raised birds don't have any survival skills, they would just as soon as stand in the middle of a cut bean field as they would bury in a hedgerow. All of their natural predators (raptors, fox, yotes, cats, etc..) are a significant issue for pen raised birds, but present no more than an average predator impact on natural bird populations.


+
SGL 44 in elk county aquired several thousand additional acres about 10 years ago that the PGC and PF groomed for pheasant habitat.It's huge and has thousands of acres of Switchgrass and a variety of different crops that are rotated every year.It get's hit very hard but it's so big that it's easy to get away from other hunters.Supposedly,it's the most heavily stocked SGL in the state but the size of it is massive.I'm not gonna say that pheasants thrive there but there is a surprising number of holdovers in the spring and even some natural reproduction.In all honesty,it would be a worthwhile trip for guys who live out east,especially if you can come up during the week..It's only about 20 minutes off of I80.We hunt it almost every weekend from Oct through Feb,weather permitting and rarely have a day without multiple flushes.I've learned to hate the huge fields of switch grass though.These stocked birds tend to run through switch grass rather than holding tight and it's a challenge when your hunting with a pointing breed.They're pretty dumb when they're released but it doesn't take them long to realize that it isn't a petting zoo.We do come across birds that were obviously taken by predators but it's impossible to say if they weren't already wounded.


----------



## Okuma

12-Ringer said:


> I agree with Doug...the primary pitfall for a sustained pheasant population in PA is absolutely habitat. Predators don't play as large a role as most think...it appears that way because most of us base our observations on are pen raised birds, a majority of which are dead within 7-days of release. The pen raised birds don't have any survival skills, they would just as soon as stand in the middle of a cut bean field as they would bury in a hedgerow. All of their natural predators (raptors, fox, yotes, cats, etc..) are a significant issue for pen raised birds, but present no more than an average predator impact on natural bird populations.


My uncle was a Deputy Game Warden In Pa. In the late 70’s and early 80’s, I helped him stock hundreds if not thousands of birds. They were like chickens. You could not get them to fly to save your life. We would stock 10 to 20 birds in a location, come back to that location in an hour and most would still be there.


----------



## Mr. October

Against my better judgement; I flicked on “The Crush” after work. It was an episode from July when Lee “got his biggest buck”. Well Lee took a questionable shot in low light and wound up not recovering the buck for several days courtesy of the vultures. But you’d never know it by the rest of the show. “I couldn’t be happier!” He says at one point. Really!? They go on to score the buck and obviously air the TV show. 

IMO this epitomizes all that is wrong with hunting today. I would have burned my tag but probably not even have taken the antlers out of the woods no matter how big they were. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

40mph winds tomorrow morning…guess I’ll be in the office again….


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Against my better judgement; I flicked on “The Crush” after work. It was an episode from July when Lee “got his biggest buck”. Well Lee took a questionable shot in low light and wound up not recovering the buck for several days courtesy of the vultures. But you’d never know it by the rest of the show. “I couldn’t be happier!” He says at one point. Really!? They go on to score the buck and obviously air the TV show.
> 
> IMO this epitomizes all that is wrong with hunting today. I would have burned my tag but probably not even have taken the antlers out of the woods no matter how big they were.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I just can't watch hunting shows. Have not tuned in to one for many, many years. People don't believe me when I say I don't know who these TV guys are. I have less than zero interest in these shows. I agree 100% they are the reason for what's wrong with hunting today.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I just can't watch hunting shows. Have not tuned in to one for many, many years. People don't believe me when I say I don't know who these TV guys are. I have less than zero interest in these shows. I agree 100% they are the reason for what's wrong with hunting today.


Normally I’m right there with you. I don’t know what possessed me.


----------



## nicko

Personally, I watch hunting shows when I wish I was out hunting. When I do get my woods time, I have little desire to watch them.

The only ones I watch are Hunting Public on YT and some other late season flintlock and PA vids. The over produced shows where all they do is hawk advertisers and gear are unwatchable.


----------



## CBB

I gave up hunting shows about 2 years ago. Infomercials with people shooting deer over corn piles. 
No information, no real tips and tactics. Just sit over the corn and shoot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I enjoy watching hunts that I can’t and may never do….moose, sheep, Alaskan brown, etc….


----------



## jacobh

Seanoutdoors adventures is a great show to watch. Fellow Pa guy


----------



## pa.hunter

Schleprock1 said:


> Scent free soap. So when I went to Wally World the week before the season looking for the usual scent free laundry soap in the sporting goods department, there was none to be found. So I headed to the laundry detergent isle and found *Purex free and clear*. Has no perfumes or dyes. I don't know if it has any UV brighteners. I washed the camo before the season and after each of the three deer I have shot since using it.
> I have had deer on all sides of my stand in one day and have not been seen or smelled yet.
> Here is the best part. $4.47 to wash 57 loads of laundry.


what i been using for few years


----------



## nicko

Was getting the grill fired up tonight and watching geese fly overhead coming from the fields on the other side of 724 to fly towards the river and small lake by the local shopping center. Cloudy sky in the background..... clouds being pushed by stiff winds........geese honking and flying over in waves at dusk one band after another. It was one of the visuals that took me back to my youth and the effect just seeing these evening flights had on me. I would go to bed at night with those visions in my head. 

Even though I don't hunt geese or waterfowl now, I sometimes wish I did and was not so consumed (or had the limited time for other game pursuits) as deer hunting. There is so much more to hunting in PA than deer. I used to hunt ducks and geese in college with no hip boots......just walking through the creeks and lake edges in .......sneakers and brush pants.

Golden time of the season is upon us. Make a memory, make it last, make it count.


----------



## Bigmike23

Last two days my cams blew up with yearling bucks and a few 2.5 year olds in daylight. They're starting to get going but no Giants yet


----------



## ZDC

I swear, if I miss the rut because of it raining here in 1a for 2 weeks straight ( seriously in the last 14 days we only had like 4 days that weren't rain) and it is projected to rain all next week to. 

I think I'll curl up into a ball and roll myself off a cliff.


----------



## superslamsam

ZDC said:


> I swear, if I miss the rut because of it raining here in 1a for 2 weeks straight ( seriously in the last 14 days we only had like 4 days that weren't rain) and it is projected to rain all next week to.
> 
> I think I'll curl up into a ball and roll myself off a cliff.


I feel your pain brother!


----------



## Bucket

Billy H said:


> I just can't watch hunting shows. Have not tuned in to one for many, many years. People don't believe me when I say I don't know who these TV guys are. I have less than zero interest in these shows. I agree 100% they are the reason for what's wrong with hunting today.


I stopped watching them years ago because they all seemed to be infomercials. Lately I started watching some on youtube (we now have it on our tv). I search self filmed hunts. Some make you shake your head, but others aren't too bad. Like was mentioned, it scratches that itch when I can't get out in the woods.


----------



## vonfoust

I can't watch deer hunting shows. Elk and upland and those can't be overproduced. If it wasn't for AT I wouldn't know who most of these 'celebrities' are.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Was getting the grill fired up tonight and watching geese fly overhead coming from the fields on the other side of 724 to fly towards the river and small lake by the local shopping center. Cloudy sky in the background..... clouds being pushed by stiff winds........geese honking and flying over in waves at dusk one band after another. It was one of the visuals that took me back to my youth and the effect just seeing these evening flights had on me. I would go to bed at night with those visions in my head.
> 
> Even though I don't hunt geese or waterfowl now, I sometimes wish I did and was not so consumed (or had the limited time for other game pursuits) as deer hunting. There is so much more to hunting in PA than deer. I used to hunt ducks and geese in college with no hip boots......just walking through the creeks and lake edges in .......sneakers and brush pants.
> 
> Golden time of the season is upon us. Make a memory, make it last, make it count.


Nick . . likewise for me. I remember as a kid when we didn't have geese year-round. Usually sometime in late September you'd hear a flock high over head in the middle of the night. As a young waterfowl hunter, I remember how it got my blood going. I'd open the window all the way and strain my ears to hear more. By October the Atlantic migratory flock had arrived and the first goose season rolled around. We mostly duck hunted (which to me was all I needed) but once in a while I got out in the big marsh or fields for geese.

I wish I enjoyed duck and waterfowl hunting as much as I did as a kid. I was all-consumed by it. I used to study every word in the DU magazines. I'd start building blinds in July or August. My Dad eventually lost interest, and then my buddy Lou lost interest. I found duck hunting alone just wasn't the same. Last time I went by myself, I knocked down a lone mallard hen. Like a lot of ducks, she wasn't quite dead when I retrieved her. Ducks have an uncanny knack for staying alive. The only effective way I've found to dispatch them is literally drowning them. I tried wringing knecks, stabbing through the head, etc. I put that hen in the canoe and she wound up stumbling around until I could dispatch her. I guess I'm getting old and soft but I really felt awful about it.

My NJ deer spot is mostly water and still great duck hunting. When I'm in my November stand, my heart rate still goes up when I hear the feeding cackle and the whistle of duck wings but I haven't had the urge to dust of the decoys and my old Faulk duck call and set out for them. It doesn't help that the limit is essentially 2 birds where we hunt.

That said, i can see myself becoming a waterfowl hunter again given the right company. Especially depending on what happens with CWD and deer hunting.


----------



## ezshot81

Spent a lot of days duck hunting behind ocean city and the Tuckahoe area. Nothing like having wood ducks almost hitting you in the dark. Those were some good times. Didnt archery hunt very much during those years. I think the draw to duck hunting for youngsters is you know your going to get some shots in and not sit in a stand for 5 hrs and not see anything.


----------



## Mr. October

ezshot81 said:


> Spent a lot of days duck hunting behind ocean city and the Tuckahoe area. Nothing like having wood ducks almost hitting you in the dark. Those were some good times. Didnt archery hunt very much during those years. I think the draw to duck hunting for youngsters is you know your going to get some shots in and not sit in a stand for 5 hrs and not see anything.


Duck hunting was just a lot more popular too. EVERYONE duck hunted. Deer hunting in general was a bit of a novelty. Certainly not the all-consuming obsession it is now.


----------



## dougell

Waterfowl hunting is fun but next to woodcocks,ducks are the worst table fare I've ever had.


----------



## nicko

Something to be aware of it you hunt in this specific area of PA.









Game Commission Details







www.media.pa.gov


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Waterfowl hunting is fun but next to woodcocks,ducks are the worst table fare I've ever had.


 You need to know how to do them. I smoke duck and goose breast, very tasty. Smoking woodcock is not my thing🤣


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Waterfowl hunting is fun but next to woodcocks,ducks are the worst table fare I've ever had.


The thing I regret most about not duck hunting much anymore is the food. I _love _roast duck. And goose. I always enjoyed cold duck or goose sandwiches too.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> You need to know how to do them. I smoke duck and goose breast, very tasty. Smoking woodcock is not my thing🤣


I roast them. The key for both duck and woodcock is plenty of liquid. Ideally something sweet. I usually roast them with ginger ale and a bit of wine. Hmmmm. Now I'm hungry and want to go duck hunting.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I roast them. The key for both duck and woodcock is plenty of liquid. Ideally something sweet. I usually roast them with ginger ale and a bit of wine. Hmmmm. Now I'm hungry and want to go duck hunting.


When I smoke them I use a fruitwood. I’ve found black cherry works well on geese. Speaking of smoke, made a batch of poor mans jerky today.


----------



## 138104

My son wanted to shoot her, but we were leaving for soccer.


----------



## CBB

In one of my favorite spots for the first time this season. Clear cut that could only be described as an observation stand! Lol. 

Doe feeding at 177 yards just beyond my effective range..lmao


----------



## Bigmike23

NEPA here, I walked for 4 hrs today determined to not sit until I found a smoking hot oak tree. Just an half hour ago I walked right up into 1 of my targets hitting an oak in daylight. He's moving finally! He saw me and spooked, but he did not smell me, and didn't run with much vigor. So he may not have known what he saw. Sitting the hot oak now. Never know what could happen


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> NEPA here, I walked for 4 hrs today determined to not sit until I found a smoking hot oak tree. Just an half hour ago I walked right up into 1 of my targets hitting an oak in daylight. He's moving finally! He saw me and spooked, but he did not smell me, and didn't run with much vigor. So he may not have known what he say. Sitting the hot oak now. Never know what could happen


Good luck! Hunting vicariously through others until the weekend.


----------



## CBB




----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> In one of my favorite spots for the first time this season. Clear cut that could only be described as an observation stand! Lol.
> 
> Doe feeding at 177 yards just beyond my effective range..lmao


Definitely the downside to hunting those clear cuts with a bow. Always a good chance to see deer but often well out of range.


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> View attachment 7490878


That’s exactly what the clear cuts looked like on our spot up in Potter six years ago. Now they are completely overgrown and barely penetrable, growth in some areas already 10+ feet high.


----------



## Pyme

Out of state hunt?

PA hasn't seen a sky that blue and clear in two weeks! 🤪



CBB said:


> View attachment 7490878


----------



## TauntoHawk

My cameras turned lose today, the mature deer have been moving but only at night and first hour of daylight the past week. Today was movement was all day, cruising, chasing, deer were just up and about. I'm still a week away from my time off but I think that'll be prime time anyways plus this weekend looks like more of what we've had in wet windy weather. I'm hoping November bring cold and clear 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## black_chill

TauntoHawk said:


> My cameras turned lose today, the mature deer have been moving but only at night and first hour of daylight the past week. Today was movement was all day, cruising, chasing, deer were just up and about. I'm still a week away from my time off but I think that'll be prime time anyways plus this weekend looks like more of what we've had in wet windy weather. I'm hoping November bring cold and clear
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Wish I could say the same. My brother and I are hunting and only 3 seen all day. A 4 pt, spike and doe.

Cameras are picking up but not during daylight.


----------



## full moon64

TauntoHawk said:


> My cameras turned lose today, the mature deer have been moving but only at night and first hour of daylight the past week. Today was movement was all day, cruising, chasing, deer were just up and about. I'm still a week away from my time off but I think that'll be prime time anyways plus this weekend looks like more of what we've had in wet windy weather. I'm hoping November bring cold and clear
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I been holding off not too burn any good stands out...I"M READY..GOOD LUCK TOO ALL..


----------



## jlh42581

I had a half day today. Started out with work not being like it should, that should've been my sign. Got out at noon, stopped and got one of my favorite local subs, came home, ate that took a 30 min nap then went at it.

Wanted to go to a creek bottom I found in spring. Did that, great sign, hung a cam. Back to the truck and grabbed my stuff to go up! Stand was already hung.

Started up, got half way there blue paint on all the trees. I'm thinking man that looks fresh, reach down and touch it, must've been hours old at best. I get to the stand and it's EVERYWHERE. Clearly they're not done cutting. I had set this stand opening Sunday.

I pulled the stand and had to figure out how to get an xop, four cheap steel three piece sticks, my bow and all my gear out. On the way out I made up my mind... I will never do this again. Two of these sticks max, I'd rather risk a $100 set of hawks for the packability alone.

After all that it was 530, I said screw it, came home and made tacos on the Blackstone while drinking a few beers. 20 years ago I'd have probably tried to yet pull off a hunt. Now at 40 I thought, you won today public land and I didn't even have a single ounce of care.

Not sure if I'm losing my love for this public land chaos with low deer density or what. I might even stop hunting with a bow outside the rut on public in PA. Save what little I have left in me for a time it matters. Considering doing 9 days in the Midwest for 2022 and calling that my public land archery season. Just go archery in pa to my private spots or don't go. Frankly im tired of beating the piss out of myself for nothing and using my limited vacation to do it. Might be time for another motorcycle.


----------



## CBB

Ended up watching a bunch of does about 200 out in the cut. They ended up moving back into the timber and popping back out right beside me and walking past at 20. 7 doe and a spike playing games with them. Fun night


----------



## Johnboy60

Saw an absolute bruiser tonight. I snuck into a spot at about four o’clock and climbed up about 25 feet. Had an old lease road below me and another above at 20 yards. I was rattling lightly and sparingly. Right before six o’clock a big doe is walking towards me on the upper road. She kept looking back and I saw another deer about ten yards behind her. It was a big heavy bodied buck with a good high rack and probably 18 inches or better wide. I was stood up and had my bow ready. She turned into the woods about thirty yards away and then headed away from me with the buck following. They just went out of sight and then I see her heading back toward me but she turned again and went back in the direction they came from. The buck wasn’t chasing hard but he never got off her trail and was grunting lightly. I snuck out of there right before dark but left my Lone Wolf there. The weather was really nice with hardly a breeze. I go on vacation the first two weeks of November. I’m psyched now.


----------



## jacobh

Shot this guy at my moms at 4 this afternoon. Tarsals are black but no sign of rutting


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Congrats Jacob nice buck


----------



## perryhunter4

Great buck Jacob!! Nice character! What broadhead u shooting? Blew right through that front shoulder…. Quartering to??
Been packing last 2 nights. Pulling out at 4 am Friday for our annual Mizzou trip. Weather looks awesome Sunday through Thursday (our days in std)…high in 40’s, lows in 20’s!! Light wind all but Sunday. If Mizzou has one thing outside big deer… it’s usually always steady winds lol! 
I am ready to hit the road and get away for awhile. Love it out there. We hang from dark to dark Saturday and get at it hard for next 5 days. 
Seems like things are heating up back here! Good luck to all.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys. Actually angled away. Hit on left side exit right side. I shoot Sevr 2.1 great heads lots of blood loss


----------



## jacobh

Here’s how I found him


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Jacob…


----------



## jacobh

Thank u


----------



## Straw

Congrats Jacob on a nice buck


----------



## jacobh

Thank u


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> I had a half day today. Started out with work not being like it should, that should've been my sign. Got out at noon, stopped and got one of my favorite local subs, came home, ate that took a 30 min nap then went at it.
> 
> Wanted to go to a creek bottom I found in spring. Did that, great sign, hung a cam. Back to the truck and grabbed my stuff to go up! Stand was already hung.
> 
> Started up, got half way there blue paint on all the trees. I'm thinking man that looks fresh, reach down and touch it, must've been hours old at best. I get to the stand and it's EVERYWHERE. Clearly they're not done cutting. I had set this stand opening Sunday.
> 
> I pulled the stand and had to figure out how to get an xop, four cheap steel three piece sticks, my bow and all my gear out. On the way out I made up my mind... I will never do this again. Two of these sticks max, I'd rather risk a $100 set of hawks for the packability alone.
> 
> After all that it was 530, I said screw it, came home and made tacos on the Blackstone while drinking a few beers. 20 years ago I'd have probably tried to yet pull off a hunt. Now at 40 I thought, you won today public land and I didn't even have a single ounce of care.
> 
> Not sure if I'm losing my love for this public land chaos with low deer density or what. I might even stop hunting with a bow outside the rut on public in PA. Save what little I have left in me for a time it matters. Considering doing 9 days in the Midwest for 2022 and calling that my public land archery season. Just go archery in pa to my private spots or don't go. Frankly im tired of beating the piss out of myself for nothing and using my limited vacation to do it. Might be time for another motorcycle.


sounds totally frustrating.


----------



## nicko

Scott, let’s be honest now. That buck was clearly not shot in PA. There are no bucks of that size in Limerick. Pretty sure I can see the high fence in the background. 

Congrats bud! Great buck and great PA hunting for you and Jake.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Nick haha u see that fence huh?? Yea this year not as many bucks or deer at my moms but was happy to see him show up


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Here’s how I found him


Wow!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Scott! Glad you were able to get one in your old stomping grounds. I thought you'd all but given up there.


----------



## Mathias

_Another_ Limerick buck 😳 dang it Scott you guys done kilt both of them!
Congrats on a great season.


----------



## Mathias

This guy sure has bulked up


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> Shot this guy at my moms at 4 this afternoon. Tarsals are black but no sign of rutting


Congrats!!!!


----------



## andymick32

Congrats Jacob! That’s a great buck


----------



## jacobh

Thanks all. Billy I did just about give up there. Many years of small bucks there. Then neighbor let mennonites hunt and they did a lot of shooting. Not near the amount of deer but this one made up for it. Jakes buck was killed on another property near game farm. My stepdad passed in feb so sooner or later property will sell so have to hunt it while I can


----------



## Gene94

Awesome buck Jacob!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Thanks Nick haha u see that fence huh?? Yea this year not as many bucks or deer at my moms but was happy to see him show up


That's an awesome buck. Just takes a second to turn your season around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys. Yea Kyle u know what I’m talking about. I’m thinking maybe some of those school road deer moved over here. This is biggest I’ve seen but have a wide 8 too here. I know Landis last year shot a ton not sure if u could hear it or not at your place


----------



## CBB

3 bucks on cell cam last night. Just not moving in daylight


----------



## Billy H

Not a bad morning where I am so far. No wind, no rain, it’s not 60, degrees. Nothing to complain about. Had one walk through before light.


----------



## black_chill

Little update from my part of the state, south of Punxsutawney. This morning has veen a lot better than yesterday. Yesterday my brother saw 1 small 4 pt in the morning and 4 deer in the evening, doe, spike, decent buck he just barely saw at last light and a small 4 ( believes it was the same as the morning). I saw nothing yesterday until i walked out to iur field at last light to see 4 does.

Today we have seen 5 does each and my brother saw 2 spikes. Only chasing so far was the spike after the doe last evening.


----------



## scotchindian

Out for the first morning since opening day. No action yet, but it sure is a beautiful morning in the Pa. big woods.


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats jacob! Thats a great buck


----------



## jacobh

Thank u sir


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Scott! Great buck!


----------



## jacobh

Joe Trace cockbirds are $13.70


----------



## ZDC

Young doe stepped on my Duke #2 last night 








Set it off, luckily she got herself out of the trap.


----------



## dougell

Way to go Scott.Beautiful buck.It's nice to everyone laying down nice deer but for some strange reason there's certain people who always make my day when I see them get a good one.Well done.


----------



## jacobh

Thank u Doug and everyone else


----------



## superslamsam

Hey guys, I have a question about OnX or similar apps. If I get the PA maps can I look up SGL's on the app and cyber scout with arial maps? Sorry if that's a dumb question, but I've never played around with any of those apps. Thanks!


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Been out for pheasants three times this week with the pup so no deer hunting since Saturday. 

Wind isn’t optimal for my best spots so trying a bit different of a hunt and just climbed a tree and settled in about 30 minutes ago. Very comfortable out right now, a little breezy but a nice evening so far to spend in a tree. 

I figure I have tonight and tomorrow morning to hunt before the heavy rain moves in so I am going to make the most of it. 

I have off the next two weeks for deer but I imagine that my pup will be filling in some of that time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

superslamsam said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about OnX or similar apps. If I get the PA maps can I look up SGL's on the app and cyber scout with arial maps? Sorry if that's a dumb question, but I've never played around with any of those apps. Thanks!


Yes you can. It will show you all the SGLs, the surrounding private and generally where you can access it. Its a great tool to have in your pocket.


----------



## huntin_addict

So tonite I'm "that" jerk on public. I just walked into a spot I had hunted last evening. I one stick up and am getting all situated in my saddle. Suddenly some guy 45 yards to my left says "Right here", puts his hand up, then gets up and leaves. The guy literally let me pee 40 yards from him and then walk by him and never said a word. He was set up behind a big root mass from a blow down so I never saw him. So, if you happen to read this, I'm sorry man. I would've come right back down and got gone had I known / saw you there. Hope I run into him so he can chew me out.


----------



## superslamsam

yetihunter1 said:


> Yes you can. It will show you all the SGLs, the surrounding private and generally where you can access it. Its a great tool to have in your pocket.


Awesome, thank you! My camp in Potter county is about 2.5 hours away. I love just bushwhacking and scouting by foot, but could get a lot more scouting in by cyber methods.


----------



## ezshot81

huntin_addict said:


> So tonite I'm "that" jerk on public. I just walked into a spot I had hunted last evening. I one stick up and am getting all situated in my saddle. Suddenly some guy 45 yards to my left says "Right here", puts his hand up, then gets up and leaves. The guy literally let me pee 40 yards from him and then walk by him and never said a word. He was set up behind a big root mass from a blow down so I never saw him. So, if you happen to read this, I'm sorry man. I would've come right back down and got gone had I known / saw you there. Hope I run into him so he can chew me out.


That's stinks but is kinda funny. I've walked basically right under a guy in a saddle on public. I didn't see him till I was taking a breather about 50 yards past him. He just waved. Hopefully I at least moved some deer for him.


----------



## Pyme

huntin_addict said:


> So tonite I'm "that" jerk on public. I just walked into a spot I had hunted last evening. I one stick up and am getting all situated in my saddle. Suddenly some guy 45 yards to my left says "Right here", puts his hand up, then gets up and leaves. The guy literally let me pee 40 yards from him and then walk by him and never said a word. He was set up behind a big root mass from a blow down so I never saw him. So, if you happen to read this, I'm sorry man. I would've come right back down and got gone had I known / saw you there. Hope I run into him so he can chew me out.


How did he act as he was leaving?

Being a ground hunter, he may have been ready to move anyway, kind of a modified still hunter. 

I imagine if he was put out over the whole thing, he would've stopped you before you got a stick up, let alone in your saddle, once it became obvious that you were planning on setting up and staying. I could be wrong.


----------



## jacobh

My dad had a nice buck across creek. Said he threw out a grunt buck stopped then took off running. Guess they’re not looking for a fight yet


----------



## nicko

huntin_addict said:


> So tonite I'm "that" jerk on public. I just walked into a spot I had hunted last evening. I one stick up and am getting all situated in my saddle. Suddenly some guy 45 yards to my left says "Right here", puts his hand up, then gets up and leaves. The guy literally let me pee 40 yards from him and then walk by him and never said a word. He was set up behind a big root mass from a blow down so I never saw him. So, if you happen to read this, I'm sorry man. I would've come right back down and got gone had I known / saw you there. Hope I run into him so he can chew me out.


Once he sees you, it's up to him to whistle or call out to let you know he is there so you can keep moving. That's what I do.


----------



## pa.hunter

jacobh said:


> My dad had a nice buck across creek. Said he threw out a grunt buck stopped then took off running. Guess they’re not looking for a fight yet


Congrats Jacob!


----------



## j.d.m.

Tonight was a great night to watch the sun set from the edge of a beam field. That’s about all that happened, still a nice night to be out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Exciting sit this afternoon. Quite possible I bumped this guy bedded near my stand. Minutes later he was tripping my Reveal 150 yards away. He was mighty photogenic and provided multiple pics. A doe tripped the cam and a short while later he followed her down to the creek, about 55 yards away. Not sure where they went after that. Remarkably similar to the habits of the bruiser I hit at same property last year. No other deer sighted.


----------



## jacobh

pa.hunter said:


> Congrats Jacob!


Thank u sir


----------



## jacobh

that’s a stud good luck 



Mathias said:


> Exciting sit this afternoon. Quite possible I bumped this guy bedded near my stand. Minutes later he was tripping my Reveal 150 yards away. He was mighty photogenic and provided multiple pics. A doe tripped the cam and a short while later he followed her down to the creek, about 55 yards away. Not sure where they went after that. Remarkably similar to the habits of the bruiser I hit at same property last year. No other deer sighted.
> View attachment 7491490
> View attachment 7491491


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Exciting sit this afternoon. Quite possible I bumped this guy bedded near my stand. Minutes later he was tripping my Reveal 150 yards away. He was mighty photogenic and provided multiple pics. A doe tripped the cam and a short while later he followed her down to the creek, about 55 yards away. Not sure where they went after that. Remarkably similar to the habits of the bruiser I hit at same property last year. No other deer sighted.
> View attachment 7491490
> View attachment 7491491


That’s some motivation for sure


----------



## CBB

I went and hunted a small plot. Saw 6 doe. One let a fawn nurse. That fawn couldn't have been 40lbs. I was going to shoot the doe since they came put at 430... after that I just couldn't orphan that fawn


----------



## Charman03

Anyone going out in the morning for a quick one before the rain gets too bad?


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Anyone going out in the morning for a quick one before the rain gets too bad?


Me.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Charman03 said:


> Anyone going out in the morning for a quick one before the rain gets too bad?


I'm thinking I'm gonna give it a go. Not supposed to rain here till late morning...more likely early afternoon. Figure it'll at least be a good day to put a stand in to hunt next week...with the rain washing away any ground scent I might leave behind doing it. 

Temps are looking better next week...about damn time!


----------



## Lcavok99

Been having an amazing past 3 days of hunting. Yesterday after finding some fresh sign I did a hang and hunt. Saw a 140# buck at 2:45PM as well as a few spike bucks and a couple doe. Today I get out after classes at 1PM, and see a 120" 7 point, then an hour later see a 130" eight point around 4pm. All of them made scrapes or rubs and some following doe slowly. Just a matter of getting a clear shot, its super thick where I'm at and had the big one at 30 yards but no clear shot. Hitting it tomorrow morning to try and get another chance.


----------



## perryhunter4

Good luck to all of guys this weekend and next week. I am up and throwing food in cooler and hitting the rd shortly to pick up my co- pilot and then on rd at 4 to Missouri. Wind seems to really be picking up when I was outside.


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> I went and hunted a small plot. Saw 6 doe. One let a fawn nurse. That fawn couldn't have been 40lbs. I was going to shoot the doe since they came put at 430... after that I just couldn't orphan that fawn


I honestly have never needed deer meat enough to orphan a fawn. Call me "old softie" but I've seen too many of those little ones running aimlessly around the woods and getting run over due to the neighbors shooting every deer that walks by.


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> Anyone going out in the morning for a quick one before the rain gets too bad?


Workin' for "the man" this morning. I have some time off penciled in for Monday though. Hopefully that works out.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm thinking I'm gonna give it a go. Not supposed to rain here till late morning...more likely early afternoon. Figure it'll at least be a good day to put a stand in to hunt next week...with the rain washing away any ground scent I might leave behind doing it.
> 
> Temps are looking better next week...about damn time!


Still no frost in sight. I've been paging through my notes. These are temps we used to get in early October years ago. Typically we've had at least one good frost by now.


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> Good luck to all of guys this weekend and next week. I am up and throwing food in cooler and hitting the rd shortly to pick up my co- pilot and then on rd at 4 to Missouri. Wind seems to really be picking up when I was outside.


Good luck out in Missouri!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Good luck to all of guys this weekend and next week. I am up and throwing food in cooler and hitting the rd shortly to pick up my co- pilot and then on rd at 4 to Missouri. Wind seems to really be picking up when I was outside.


 Good luck . Will be looking for hero pics.


----------



## jlh42581

Looks like another great Saturday for PA Saturday only weekend hunting


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Looks like another great Saturday for PA Saturday only weekend hunting


Yes. Another great Saturday to stay home and do some chores around the house. I'm _very_ thankful to have NJ on Sunday. I've always had really good luck on Halloween.


----------



## Mathias

Buddy shot this upstate


----------



## jlh42581

Mr. October said:


> Yes. Another great Saturday to stay home and do some chores around the house. I'm _very_ thankful to have NJ on Sunday. I've always had really good luck on Halloween.


If I lived on the border I'd probably quit hunting PA completely


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Buddy shot this upstate
> View attachment 7491707


Really nice buck!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Plans are to head to Illinois early tomorrow morning with my family and hunt most of next week. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> I honestly have never needed deer meat enough to orphan a fawn. Call me "old softie" but I've seen too many of those little ones running aimlessly around the woods and getting run over due to the neighbors shooting every deer that walks by.


I disagree. An "orphaned" fawn won't be alone for long. they will fall in with another heard in short order. I've called does in with fawn distress calls when she already had 2 on her tail. I'd guess if you saw a fawn wandering there was probably a momma around somewhere.

True, fawns take a heck of a hit on the roads, but I don't think it's due to no mother.


----------



## ZDC

I'm on the Ohio border and I'm about to just start getting my Ohio license.


----------



## nicko

Decided not to go out this morning with 10 to 20 mile an hour east winds. Looking like rain is going to stop tomorrow around 1 PM.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your buddy Matt. Big body on that guy!!! I have a pic from last night decent buck checking does. End of next week should be great


----------



## neednew1

Starting to rain in NE PA. Nothing is moving


----------



## nicko

neednew1 said:


> Starting to rain in NE PA. Nothing is moving


BM pressure down here is not great……29.83. Pressure looking to be really good next week about mid week.


----------



## Pyme

jlh42581 said:


> Looks like another great Saturday for PA Saturday only weekend hunting


And back to what I was saying earlier (and got chastised for)....

Have you done anything _productive_ to try and change that, other than complain to your buddies and on internet forums?


----------



## dougell

Jordan called me at 6:15 last night to tell me he just watched a doe drop 35 yards from his stand and needed some help with extraction.Just as he lowered his bow to climb down a nice buck walked in and stood right where the doe was standing when he shot it.He said they were moving pretty good for the last half hour.







.


----------



## yetihunter1

Will be down in MD this weekend for my neices birthday and will be taking the mornings to hunt. Looks like a little wet in the am tomorrow and a possible thunderstorm before sunrise but will be nice on sunday morning. Then off on tuesday next week and then the following week for the rutcation. The last couple days driving around home i have seen lots of deer moving and seen some nice bucks on local private walking a solid hour before sunset and working scraps on feild edges. Looks like next week is going to be a good time to get out.


----------



## Bigmike23

Can't believe how many fair conditions hunters there are. I'll be out tonight and all day tomorrow. Rain gear makes a hell of a difference


----------



## yetihunter1

Bigmike23 said:


> Can't believe how many fair conditions hunters there are. I'll be out tonight and all day tomorrow. Rain gear makes a hell of a difference


if this is in reference to my post, i will be hunting the rain unless there are thunderstorms. Not scared of the rain but not an idiot to sit in lightening with a metal bow. Glad your that tough but i like going home to my family.


----------



## Bigmike23

yetihunter1 said:


> if this is in reference to my post, i will be hunting the rain unless there are thunderstorms. Not scared of the rain but not an idiot to sit in lightening with a metal bow. Glad your that tough but i like going home to my family.


No it wasn't. Absolutely agree won't find me in a thunderstorm. Without rain there are some locations I simply find unhuntable because of the noise getting in there


----------



## yetihunter1

Bigmike23 said:


> No it wasn't. Absolutely agree won't find me in a thunderstorm. Without rain there are some locations I simply find unhuntable because of the noise getting in there


agree, i actually prefer hunting variable rain days because deer love to move in the breaks. Just shorten my shots to 20yds or closer because i want to make sure it drops insight. I remember hunting turkeys a couple years ago i got stuck in a thunderstorm. Walked out to a field edge in the dark and rain and heard thunder in the distance. Didn't have time to make it back to camp in time so i dove into an old hunting blind. For the next 15 minutes i had winds and thunder shaking that shack while i said every little prayer i could to get me through it with out getting hit. Finally it passed and day light starts to peak over the horizon. 5 minutes later i start hearing tree yelps and gobbles and the entire flock of turkeys pitches down infront of me and i bag nice gobbler 5 mins later. One of the scariest hunting experiences but came with a nice reward after surviving haha.


----------



## dougell

I'm a fair weather hunter these days and have no problem admitting it.I don't want to kill a deer bad enough to sit in a steady rain all day.I may if I feel like it but I don't feel obligated like I did 10 years ago.


----------



## nicko

Bigmike23 said:


> Can't believe how many fair conditions hunters there are. I'll be out tonight and all day tomorrow. Rain gear makes a hell of a difference


You have no idea how much high winds and humidity wreak havoc with my hair. 

I am admittedly not as gung- ho get-out-there-every-chance-I-possibly-can as I used to be. Especially once I get a deer on the ground earlier in the season, I’m content to wait for the right conditions and time. But if time I have earmarked as prime hunting time or on a trip upstate is wet and raining, I will be out there with tree stand umbrella overhead.


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> And back to what I was saying earlier (and got chastised for)....
> 
> Have you done anything _productive_ to try and change that, other than complain to your buddies and on internet forums?


Realize that most of us have. There is only so much we can do until the politicians in Harrisburg are willing to turn over hunting seasons completely to the game commission.


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> Can't believe how many fair conditions hunters there are. I'll be out tonight and all day tomorrow. Rain gear makes a hell of a difference


I've been on too many blood trails over the years that disappeared in the rain. No thanks. 

Plus . . I do this stuff for fun. With a couple hundred deer under my belt I don't really have fun sitting out there in terrible conditions. I have some really high quality rain gear but none works as well as my roof.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> I've been on too many blood trails over the years that disappeared in the rain. No thanks.
> 
> Plus . . I do this stuff for fun. With a couple hundred deer under my belt I don't really have fun sitting out there in terrible conditions. I have some really high quality rain gear but none works as well as my roof.


i am a late bloomer in the hunting world (started rifle at 27 and bow at 29) so i am still in the "embrace the suck" stage. Plus with two kids 4 and under now i have limited time and can't pick and choose my days based on optimal conditions. Give me a few years and i will probably ease off the less than ideal days.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Realize that most of us have. There is only so much we can do until the politicians in Harrisburg are willing to turn over hunting seasons completely to the game commission.


I wish I could believe that. Unfortunately, I don't believe that most have. They either have a defeatist attitude, or rely on "somebody else" to get it done for them, because in their mind, "Everybody already knows". I think the majority just complain, but never actually write a letter, attend a meeting, or go to their representative's office to make their opinion heard where it matters. 

And that opinion can be "Make Sunday hunting happen", or, as you say, "Turn it over to the Game Commission".

I don't want actual answers on here (PLEASE don't derail this thread and turn it into another pizzing match!), but if everybody reading it asks themselves that question, and then actually _does_ something about it, maybe, just maybe, we won't all be back here next year at the same time going through the same thing. Maybe.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Plus . . I do this stuff for fun. With a couple hundred deer under my belt I don't really have fun sitting out there in terrible conditions. I have some really high quality rain gear but none works as well as my roof.


I enjoy fishing in the rain.

Hunting, not so much.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> i am a late bloomer in the hunting world (started rifle at 27 and bow at 29) so i am still in the "embrace the suck" stage. Plus with two kids 4 and under now i have limited time and can't pick and choose my days based on optimal conditions. Give me a few years and i will probably ease off the less than ideal days.


So help me when I was younger my buddy Joe and I literally hunted during a hurricane. Crazy winds, sheets of rain . . I don't really know what we thought we were going to see but we obviously got very wet, and it was clearly unsafe. But hey! It was hunting season and we were off work so hunt we did!


----------



## Billy H

Not much of a rainy weather deer hunter these days.

This little dude has been chasing a doe and fawn back and forth in front of this cam for the better part of two hours now.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7491763
> 
> Not much of a rainy weather deer hunter these days.
> 
> This little dude has been chasing a doe and fawn back and forth in front of this cam for the better part of two hours now.


His assignment is to wear the batteries down before his daddy walks by there.


----------



## nicko

I used to get all charged up to go out hunting the day after a big snowstorm. I now know I rarely see anything and the only thing that happens is I get exhausted from trudging through deep snow.


----------



## j.d.m.

Pyme said:


> I wish I could believe that. Unfortunately, I don't believe that most have. They either have a defeatist attitude, or rely on "somebody else" to get it done for them, because in their mind, "Everybody already knows". I think the majority just complain, but never actually write a letter, attend a meeting, or go to their representative's office to make their opinion heard where it matters.
> 
> And that opinion can be "Make Sunday hunting happen", or, as you say, "Turn it over to the Game Commission".
> 
> I don't want actual answers on here (PLEASE don't derail this thread and turn it into another pizzing match!), but if everybody reading it asks themselves that question, and then actually _does_ something about it, maybe, just maybe, we won't all be back here next year at the same time going through the same thing. Maybe.


I wrote a letter the year that this was gaining traction. My rep sent one back: email, saying that the majority of his district doesn’t support it, and since he represents them, he has to represent their view. He admitted, at least in the email, that he would vote for it personally if it were just him. But he won’t since his district doesn’t want it. Now… that’s what he claims anyway. This was for Lehigh county, east Penn school district area. (Emmaus/ Macungie) area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

j.d.m. said:


> I wrote a letter the year that this was gaining traction. My rep sent one back: email, saying that the majority of his district doesn’t support it, and since he represents them, he has to represent their view. He admitted, at least in the email, that he would vote for it personally if it were just him. But he won’t since his district doesn’t want it. Now… that’s what he claims anyway. This was for Lehigh county, east Penn school district area. (Emmaus/ Macungie) area.


I commend you. You are least took action, and put action behind your words. 

I don't doubt him, regardless of the vocal ones on here.

And if that is what he was hearing from his constituents, then you have to respect that. At least he represents them, and not himself. That's a lot more than can be said for most politicians.

And again, I don't choose sides, only saying that those that want it, need to do something legitimate in that direction to get it.


----------



## jlh42581

Pyme said:


> And back to what I was saying earlier (and got chastised for)....
> 
> Have you done anything _productive_ to try and change that, other than complain to your buddies and on internet forums?


I have, have you? Ive mentioned before that I was in some of the very first parts of the movement. Ive written letters, supported media outlet of it as a person who started a qdma chapter. I was donating money to the cause when I literally didnt have a pot to piss in. My 30 year old face lives forever in an outdoor life video about sunday hunting.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> So help me when I was younger my buddy Joe and I literally hunted during a hurricane. Crazy winds, sheets of rain . . I don't really know what we thought we were going to see but we obviously got very wet, and it was clearly unsafe. But hey! It was hunting season and we were off work so hunt we did!


The joys of being young and energetic! 😄


----------



## Pyme

jlh42581 said:


> I have, have you?


No, I haven't.

I've said a bunch of times before, I don't care one way or the other. I'm more or less neutral. I'm not going to fight for something I don't really care about. However, at the same time I'm not opposed to it. 

But I do get tired of those that are "pro" doing nothing more than complaining. If they want it, they need to do something to get it. 

If you want me to stop urging guys to actually get off of their butts and do more than whine, to possibly get something done about something that you obviously are passionate about, I can do that. And we'll all meet back here next year, same Bat time, same Bat channel, to rehash it all over again, while everybody continues to sit home on Sundays.

I've tried to help. It's obvious that some guys don't want that. I'm out.


----------



## jlh42581

Pyme said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> I've said a bunch of times before, I don't care one way or the other. I'm more or less neutral. I'm not going to fight for something I don't really care about. However, at the same time I'm not opposed to it.
> 
> But I do get tired of those that are "pro" doing nothing more than complaining. If they want it, they need to do something to get it.
> 
> If you want me to stop urging guys to actually get off of their butts and do more than whine, to possibly get something done about something that you obviously are passionate about, I can do that. And we'll all meet back here next year, same Bat time, same Bat channel, to rehash it all over again, while everybody continues to sit home on Sundays.
> 
> I've tried to help. It's obvious that some guys don't want that. I'm out.


No that's not really the case at all. What we have here is you trying to jab me in the ribs on this topic for a second time. You did it in my recent thread and apparently didn't take the time to read my response there and felt the need to do it again.

So if your way to invite action to a cause is the avenue of snarky forum responses youre absolutely right. Your response was smack full of wanting to be the forum tough guy and nothing more. Be my guest on just letting your opinion out of a topic that's truly dear to me. BTW, you're welcome for my work to get the movement started on quartering deer in pa as well.

Some of us do talk the talk and walk the walk.


----------



## Pyme

jlh42581 said:


> Some of us do talk the talk and walk the walk.


And yet still nothing gets done, all these years later.

I'll just sit back from now on and smile while everybody keeps whining on Sunday, while they sit home. 

It matters not one bit to me.


----------



## jlh42581

Pyme said:


> And yet still nothing gets done, all these years later.
> 
> I'll just sit back from now on and smile while everybody keeps whining on Sunday, while they sit home.
> 
> It matters not one bit to me.


Nothing gets done? Im pretty sure the last sunday of archery season, the sunday of bear firearms season and the first sunday of deer firearms season are open due to this movement. They didnt just decide that they were gonna open it because they were bored.


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> I've said a bunch of times before, I don't care one way or the other. I'm more or less neutral. I'm not going to fight for something I don't really care about. However, at the same time I'm not opposed to it.


Why say anything?


----------



## tam9492

Here’s a great way to take action: https://action.deerassociation.com/support-sunday-hunting-in-pa/#lp-pom-text-211

Takes 10 seconds.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Why say anything?


Again, I guess the Sunday hunters don't want anybody to motivate and push their side to actually do something. 

It's easy to whine, it's harder to actually do something about it.

I have nothing to gain, I don't care if we ever get Sundays year-round, but was actually trying to help a group that for the most part wasn't willing to help itself. Believe me, it's going to be a lot easier to just sit back, and let everybody keep moaning amongst themselves. 

And now I _AM_ out.

Why defend myself for trying to help a group where the majority won't do anything to help themselves? 🥴


----------



## ezshot81

Pyme said:


> And yet still nothing gets done, all these years later.
> 
> I'll just sit back from now on and smile while everybody keeps whining on Sunday, while they sit home.
> 
> It matters not one bit to me.


 All that we hunter's can do is as you said write letters, go to meetings and put pressure on politicians. After that it's out of our hands. The politicians are going to decide in pa. Just because. Getting your point across and then saying no responses and don't get this thread off track. Sounds familiar.


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> And yet still nothing gets done, all these years later.
> 
> I'll just sit back from now on and smile while everybody keeps whining on Sunday, while they sit home.
> 
> It matters not one bit to me.


So far this has been one of those issues that just isn't moving no matter what people do. The same law makers who have always voted against allowing Sunday hunting still vote against it. There are a lot of people out there opposed. Amazingly, a lot of them are hunters.


----------



## nicko

I think most hunters would probably agree with opening all Sundays to hunting in Pennsylvania. Also think most hunters would probably agree to getting rid of the current doe tag application system and letting the game commission handle selling those tags through their online system. Some of us would also like to see the Pennsylvania game commission be able to allow to set their own license fees.

What do all three of these issues have in common? Pennsylvania legislature has some level of control ( or all control) of all three of them.

I’m still surprised that we even have three available Sundays now. Pennsylvania has been so far behind in regard to Sunday hunting that it appeared to be an impossibility to ever happen. At least it’s a start.


----------



## dougell

I have a very low opinion of most politicians because the vast majority of them could care less what I think.I've never once wasted the time to write or email any of them on any issue.There's no logical reason to outlaw sunday hunting and the fact that it's been that way for so long just proves that they don't care about what we think.It's about the farm bureau period.


----------



## yetihunter1

Pyme said:


> And yet still nothing gets done, all these years later.
> 
> I'll just sit back from now on and smile while everybody keeps whining on Sunday, while they sit home.
> 
> It matters not one bit to me.



im confused, if it matters not one bit to you.....why is this conversation taking place? You shouldn't care right?


----------



## hobbs4421

Mr. October said:


> Realize that most of us have. There is only so much we can do until the politicians in Harrisburg are willing to turn over hunting seasons completely to the game commission.


Agree with Mr October! Most of us have done all we can do, and it’s out of our hands.


----------



## hobbs4421

Pyme said:


> Again, I guess the Sunday hunters don't want anybody to motivate and push their side to actually do something.
> 
> It's easy to whine, it's harder to actually do something about it.
> 
> I have nothing to gain, I don't care if we ever get Sundays year-round, but was actually trying to help a group that for the most part wasn't willing to help itself. Believe me, it's going to be a lot easier to just sit back, and let everybody keep moaning amongst themselves.
> 
> And now I _AM_ out.
> 
> Why defend myself for trying to help a group where the majority won't do anything to help themselves? 🥴


You have an interesting way of motivating people Pyme. Lol. You should be a motivational speaker! Haha .


----------



## yetihunter1

I have called, i have written and i have done the NDA petition.....nothing has happened beyond getting 3 days.....all i have left to do is whine.....


----------



## hrtlnd164

As far as the Sunday hunting debate goes.. I believe three things will transpire:
1. License sales will increase.
2. More private lands will get posted.
3. The new bitch will be there is no place to hunt..
We see more and more talk about how crowded state land is and safety issues that go along with the increase in Hunter traffic. What do you feel will be the next dilemma Pa. hunters are complaining about? Sitting home a few Sundays may be the lesser of the 2 evils over time! Just something to ponder on another miserable rainy Pa. day… I have both worked for other’s and operated businesses along with raising a family who enjoys the outdoors all my life and never had an issue with scheduling the days I needed to hunt. Be careful what you wish for!!

edit: Understand I have no preference one way or the other on the subject. I will find a way to make time to hunt with or without Sunday! Anyone else can do the same…


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> *I think most hunters would probably agree with opening all Sundays to hunting in Pennsylvania.* Also think most hunters would probably agree to getting rid of the current doe tag application system and letting the game commission handle selling those tags through their online system. Some of us would also like to see the Pennsylvania game commission be able to allow to set their own license fees.
> 
> What do all three of these issues have in common? Pennsylvania legislature has some level of control ( or all control) of all three of them.
> 
> I’m still surprised that we even have three available Sundays now. Pennsylvania has been so far behind in regard to Sunday hunting that it appeared to be an impossibility to ever happen. At least it’s a start.


You would think wouldn't you? It is _not_ the case.


----------



## nicko

hobbs4421 said:


> You have an interesting way of motivating people Pyme. Lol. You should be a motivational speaker! Haha .


How about it......

PYME - _"You're a bunch of worthless mealy mouthed sallies!!! Boo hoo hoo hoo!!!!!! Are you men or mice? Shall I get you some cheese to go with your whine?"_

PA HUNTERS - _"Man, that PYME has us ready to run through a brick wall. I am so fired up to take pen to paper and write a courteous letter to my local representative". _


----------



## hobbs4421

nicko said:


> How about it......
> 
> PYME - _"You're a bunch of worthless mealy mouthed sallies!!! Boo hoo hoo hoo!!!!!! Are you men or mice? Shall I get you some cheese to go with your whine?"_
> 
> PA HUNTERS - _"Man, that PYME has us ready to run through a brick wall. I am so fired up to take pen to paper and write a courteous letter to my local representative". _


Lol he’d be a good drill sergeant!


----------



## jordy1327

hrtlnd164 said:


> As far as the Sunday hunting debate goes.. I believe three things will transpire:
> 1. License sales will increase.
> 2. More private lands will get posted.
> 3. The new bitch will be there is no place to hunt..
> We see more and more talk about how crowded state land is and safety issues that go along with the increase in Hunter traffic. What do you feel will be the next dilemma Pa. hunters are complaining about? Sitting home a few Sundays may be the lesser of the 2 evils over time! Just something to ponder on another miserable rainy Pa. day… I have both worked for other’s and operated businesses along with raising a family who enjoys the outdoors all my life and never had an issue with scheduling the days I needed to hunt. Be careful what you wish for!!


All three of your scenarios seem likely, sure. But it is *definitely *true that you're increasing opportunity for existing hunters. This weekend is a washout for me. If Sunday were open, I could hunt the evening. So it goes. 

My son is a toddler right now, but in a few years, when he's involved in Lord knows what kinds of activities, I just want to have the flexibility to take him out whenever we have the chance, no arbitrary restrictions. School kids who like to hunt better not also play a sport. Practice until dark, hope it doesn't rain on Saturday. 

I congratulate you on your ability to work and raise a family and schedule plenty of time to hunt. That's the exception, not the rule, in my experience. It's often not responsible or practical to choose the outdoors, and adding six more days to my archery calendar would make life quite a bit more flexible for me and many folks I know!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Still no frost in sight. I've been paging through my notes. These are temps we used to get in early October years ago. Typically we've had at least one good frost by now.


I think I said it before but I don't remember the last time we didn't have frost at least once or twice in my area by now. 
Extended forecast as of right now for my local is showing several consecutive mornings between 30 and 34 degrees starting around Wednesday next week.


----------



## dougell

When my son was a young,I could get him out before school occasionally in spring gobbler season.Once he went to high school,he had to be on the bus by 6:45am.This past year he had baseball practice for the school or a game every saturday during the season.He didn't hunt one time and as RESULT,NEITHER DID I.I love to hunt but I love hunting with my son more than anything.At the same time,kids are only young once and I also think sports are important and they take up a lot of saturdays.I don't think a kid should have to pick between the two.There's just no logical reason.


----------



## Pyme

hobbs4421 said:


> Lol he’d be a good drill sergeant!


I probably would've been better at that than a motivational speaker, huh? 😎

Oh well, missed opportunities..... 😄


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Saw a few deer this morning...a doe and it's fawn went by at 22yds around 7:15am. Sat till 10:30 then put up a cam and hung a stand...while sitting in the stand about 20 minutes later a scrubby 7pt came by at 18yds. The stiff breeze today had them a little on edge. 9 sits in so far and seen 22 deer...3 of them antlered buck.

Dads got to work tomorrow till noon so if I go in the am I'll be solo again. Depending how hard it's raining I might just wait the pm.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> When my son was a young,I could get him out before school occasionally in spring gobbler season.Once he went to high school,he had to be on the bus by 6:45am.This past year he had baseball practice for the school or a game every saturday during the season.He didn't hunt one time and as RESULT,NEITHER DID I.I love to hunt but I love hunting with my son more than anything.At the same time,kids are only young once and I also think sports are important and they take up a lot of saturdays.I don't think a kid should have to pick between the two.There's just no logical reason.


I don't have any kids but I can kinda' relate to what your saying.
I missed 28 days my senior year of highschool. I had mono for a 2nd time that year(first time was in 1st grade) but I can bet I hunted half of those days I missed senior year. 
I still hunt quite a bit solo and the rest...roughly half my outings...are with my dad and or bil. Theirs been times over the years where if I didn't go out, neither did dad and vice versa...takes away the motivation to go out without your wingman sometimes!


----------



## hobbs4421

Pyme said:


> I probably would've been better at that than a motivational speaker, huh? 😎
> 
> Oh well, missed opportunities..... 😄


Lol , but you are correct that if we have not taken action, then we ought not be complaining. God bless, and safe hunting!


----------



## dougell

For me at least,it's different with my own son.For years it was my Dad,Brother and I.When my father died in 1997,the comradery also died and I essentially became a loner during hunting season.I took it way too serious to the brink of obsession.When he started to hunt,everything changed,especially my motivation for being out there.Today I still need to be in the woods but my desire to kill just isn't there.I find myself hoping nothing comes by the last 15 minutes of daylight because I don't feel like dealing with a dead deer.Then if my son calls to tell me he just hit one,all of that goes away.In a few years when he's gone,I may not even hunt anymore.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to Jordan


----------



## CBB

Watching the rain getting my rain gear out for some Friday night lights. 
Playoffs for us start next week so we get one last game on our home turf. 
My boy is pretty fired up. I wouldn't want to be in front of him tonight...


----------



## andymick32

CBB said:


> Watching the rain getting my rain gear out for some Friday night lights.
> Playoffs for us start next week so we get one last game on our home turf.
> My boy is pretty fired up. I wouldn't want to be in front of him tonight...


Football was always my favorite sport, but I decided to focus on baseball in high school and continue to play in college so I'd still have time to hunt in the fall. Now looking back 18-20 years, it's one of my biggest regrets of my life not playing. You have a lot more years to hunt than you get to play completive sports for most. I will make sure my son realizes this one day. Good luck to your son!


----------



## TauntoHawk

There's no logical argument against Sunday hunting that's why guys who oppose it say things like "I don't care, but but" then throw out illogical what ifs like its never been tried before that 42 states don't already run on an entire 7 days a week hunting system. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Forecast is finally starting to take a turn for the better. Next week up in Potter, six days in a row where the low temperature is hitting below the freezing mark. Should help a lot with starting to get those trees stripped bare of their leaves.


----------



## ZDC

Anyone out this evening


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> I think most hunters would probably agree with opening all Sundays to hunting in Pennsylvania. Also think most hunters would probably agree to getting rid of the current doe tag application system and letting the game commission handle selling those tags through their online system. Some of us would also like to see the Pennsylvania game commission be able to allow to set their own license fees.
> 
> What do all three of these issues have in common? Pennsylvania legislature has some level of control ( or all control) of all three of them.
> 
> I’m still surprised that we even have three available Sundays now. Pennsylvania has been so far behind in regard to Sunday hunting that it appeared to be an impossibility to ever happen. At least it’s a start.


Nick I agree most hunters would want Sunday’s. Me I don’t really care but I’d take them. The issue is more trying to please everyone. So hunters want Sunday’s but maybe the majority of landowners don’t want Sunday’s. I think this is where the issue runs in. They’re trying to think of the big picture not just what’s going to please hunters


----------



## Pyme

andymick32 said:


> Football was always my favorite sport, but I decided to focus on baseball in high school ....


I'm of the age that my high school (and junior high) sport of choice was the rifle team. We traveled all over the area competing against other high schools, on ranges in the school basements.

I started off with a Win 52, then moved up to an Anschutz 54 when I made team captain. All provided by the school. 

Lettered four years in a row.

I doubt too many high schools still have that as a choice. 😟


----------



## Charman03

Why are most landowners against Sunday hunting? Most “landowners” I know would love to hunt their property on Sunday. And the landowners I know that give people permission to hunt who don’t hunt themselves do not care when you hunt.

everyone is in the woods on sundays anyhow, scouting, checking cameras, moving stands etc. just not with a weapon


----------



## Johnboy60

jacobh said:


> Nick I agree most hunters would want Sunday’s. Me I don’t really care but I’d take them. The issue is more trying to please everyone. So hunters want Sunday’s but maybe the majority of landowners don’t want Sunday’s. I think this is where the issue runs in. They’re trying to think of the big picture not just what’s going to please hunters


I hunt strictly on private land. If the land owner didn’t want hunting on Sundays I would be fine with that. Respect for private property is important. The land owners woods is the same to him as my yard is to me.


----------



## jlh42581

Imagine a world where people who hunt private land they don't own communicate with the owner. Then we could have problems such as theoretical Sunday closures be nothing more than a passing conversation.

My argument all along is fine, but give me the 8 million acres of public land to do as I wish. I don't actively rally against any use of public land for any activity. Pay into it like I do and have at it, even ATVs as long as respectful use happens, which 99.99% of it is done by respectful adults.

Close your private land on Sunday, that's your right as much as it is mine to hunt public.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Nick I agree most hunters would want Sunday’s. Me I don’t really care but I’d take them. The issue is more trying to please everyone. So hunters want Sunday’s but maybe the majority of landowners don’t want Sunday’s. I think this is where the issue runs in. They’re trying to think of the big picture not just what’s going to please hunters


Landowners can set their own rules on whether or not they allow Sunday hunting. That isn’t a reason to not allow Sunday hunting.


----------



## jacobh

I’m not saying that landowners don’t have the right my point is they’re all trying to make everyone happy not just hunters. Hate to say that this probably keeps the antis quiet also


----------



## Bucket

jacobh said:


> I’m not saying that landowners don’t have the right my point is they’re all trying to make everyone happy not just hunters. Hate to say that this probably keeps the antis quiet also


But the fact is that the gamelands are for everyone, not just hunters. There are a lot of people that use them other than hunters. Personally, I dont buy the argument that they don't feel safe walking in the woods during hunting season, but I have read numerous time right here that some of you guys don't want to be in the woods the first week of rifle season. As a hunter, if you don't feel safe, why in the world should we criticize the non hunter who thinks the whole season is like the week a lot of you don't want to be out there?

Locally, I was/am surprised at the number of hunters and landowners that don't want Sunday hunting. I can't say that I agree with their logic, but I'm sure they don't agree with mine.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick I agree most hunters would want Sunday’s. Me I don’t really care but I’d take them. The issue is more trying to please everyone. So hunters want Sunday’s but maybe the majority of landowners don’t want Sunday’s. I think this is where the issue runs in. They’re trying to think of the big picture not just what’s going to please hunters


The hell with everyboidy else!


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I’m not saying that landowners don’t have the right my point is they’re all trying to make everyone happy not just hunters. Hate to say that this probably keeps the antis quiet also


The hell with the antis too. 😁 The only good hunting to them is no hunting.


----------



## nicko

Bucket said:


> But the fact is that the gamelands are for everyone, not just hunters. There are a lot of people that use them other than hunters. Personally, I dont buy the argument that they don't feel safe walking in the woods during hunting season, but *I have read numerous time right here that some of you guys don't want to be in the woods the first week of rifle season. As a hunter, if you don't feel safe, why in the world should we criticize the non hunter who thinks the whole season is like the week a lot of you don't want to be out there?*
> 
> Locally, I was/am surprised at the number of hunters and landowners that don't want Sunday hunting. I can't say that I agree with their logic, but I'm sure they don't agree with mine.


He makes sense right here. ^^^^^^^^

That said, the hell with bucket for being so rational.


----------



## jacobh

Bucket said:


> But the fact is that the gamelands are for everyone, not just hunters. There are a lot of people that use them other than hunters. Personally, I dont buy the argument that they don't feel safe walking in the woods during hunting season, but I have read numerous time right here that some of you guys don't want to be in the woods the first week of rifle season. As a hunter, if you don't feel safe, why in the world should we criticize the non hunter who thinks the whole season is like the week a lot of you don't want to be out there?
> 
> Locally, I was/am surprised at the number of hunters and landowners that don't want Sunday hunting. I can't say that I agree with their logic, but I'm sure they don't agree with mine.


Yep and only day right now they can go with zero hunters is Sunday. I’m all for Sunday hunting but I’d bet this is their thoughts on it


----------



## Live4Rut

If you shoot a deer with a mechanical broadhead on Sunday (Rage in particular), it is less likely to deploy. Hence the reason PA continues to ban Sunday hunting.


----------



## ezshot81

Off topic. I have a 25x40 pole barn that is getting spray foamed next year sometime. Anybody have a recommendation for a temporary heat source till then? Just for working on vehicles and such.


----------



## 138104

ezshot81 said:


> Off topic. I have a 25x40 pole barn that is getting spray foamed next year sometime. Anybody have a recommendation for a temporary heat source till then? Just for working on vehicles and such.


Pellet or wood stove. You could also get a couple torpedo heaters. Those suckers crank out some heat!

Who put in your pole barn? I am trying to convince my wife I need one.


----------



## jacobh

Jet heater???


----------



## Billy H

What do you plan to use for heat once it’s insulated? Why not just use that.


----------



## ezshot81

I'm not sure who built it. It was here when we purchased a year and a half ago but it is relatively new. Maybe two years old. Will probably go pellet stove. Just don't think it'll warm it up fast enough uninsulated. I've used the diesel jet heaters before but was looking for something without the fumes. I will look into an electric jet heater.


----------



## ezshot81

Ps. Spray foam prices are going way up. Talked to a guy last week and he said they are seeing an avg increase in supplies of 15% a month. Hopefully things level out by next summer but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## hrtlnd164

ezshot81 said:


> I'm not sure who built it. It was here when we purchased a year and a half ago but it is relatively new. Maybe two years old. Will probably go pellet stove. Just don't think it'll warm it up fast enough uninsulated. I've used the diesel jet heaters before but was looking for something without the fumes. I will look into an electric jet heater.


Just keep in mind, if you have uninsulated metal roof-expect it to rain inside when heated if it is cold outside. Condensation will be a huge issue.


----------



## ezshot81

Good point. I'm really just looking to take the edge off while changing oil, working on tractor, etc... Not really keep it at a set temp. Probably just an hour or two here and there.


----------



## pa.hunter

ZDC said:


> Anyone out this evening


HAD TO WORK TILL DARK but vacation starts today!


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> You could also get a couple torpedo heaters. Those suckers crank out some heat!


They're loud, but for quick heat, especially directed right where you want it, not much else beats them.


----------



## CBB

We got a 34 - 12 w8n tonight. Good way to close out. My boy managed about 7 or 8 tackles from his middle backer spot. Should have had a sack but the qb was flagged for international grounding on that play. Overall a good way to close out the regular season and head to the playoffs.

Going to be kinda strange when it's all over.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Anybody turkey hunting tomorrow? Shorter seasons for a lot of WMU's this fall.


----------



## j.d.m.

I would love Sunday hunting, but I currently have a good piece of private to hunt. I don’t see it changing anytime soon. As said, too many others use game lands on Sundays, and like I experienced few years ago, the reps claim to support the majority of their voter base. I work a girl that supports guns, hunting, the whole deal, and doesn’t want Sunday hunting. She is a big dog lover, and likes to take her dogs for walks on game lands. She gets irritated at trapping for the safety of her dogs setting into them. She has even said, that sundays are only days she can take dogs for walks without worry about hunters. Just making point that today more then ever, even hunting supporters don’t want Sunday hunting. Just don’t see it changing easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

j.d.m. said:


> I would love Sunday hunting, but I currently have a good piece of private to hunt. I don’t see it changing anytime soon. As said, too many others use game lands on Sundays, and like I experienced few years ago, the reps claim to support the majority of their voter base. I work a girl that supports guns, hunting, the whole deal, and doesn’t want Sunday hunting. She is a big dog lover, and likes to take her dogs for walks on game lands. She gets irritated at trapping for the safety of her dogs setting into them. She has even said, that sundays are only days she can take dogs for walks without worry about hunters. Just making point that today more then ever, even hunting supporters don’t want Sunday hunting. Just don’t see it changing easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She can support hunting all she wants but to have a problem with it happening any time on game lands is ridiculous. Hunters bought the game lands, not tax payers. She can take her dogs to the state parks and pick up their poop. Trapping is legal Sunday, it falls within the mandatory 24 hour check. Tell her we would appreciate it if she buys a hunting license every year to use our land. I mean, she can't just show up at the public pool, swim for free and tell them how to run the chemical setup.


----------



## jlh42581

Looks like I'm gonna get a morning hunt. See how long it lasts. If I can get to 10-11 I'll be content


----------



## hobbs4421

CBB said:


> We got a 34 - 12 w8n tonight. Good way to close out. My boy managed about 7 or 8 tackles from his middle backer spot. Should have had a sack but the qb was flagged for international grounding on that play. Overall a good way to close out the regular season and head to the playoffs.
> 
> Going to be kinda strange when it's all over.


Man I miss those days! Football used to be my life when I was a teen. I still have dreams from time to time that I’m a teen on the football field, and I’m 39 years old. Maybe one of my boys will play, and I’ll be able to live vicariously through him!


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna get a morning hunt. See how long it lasts. If I can get to 10-11 I'll be content


I went outside to a steady drizzle that has since stopped but there is a 60% chance of showers all morning so I'll find other things to do today. Good luck out there!


----------



## Mr. October

I'm certain some will disagree but I thought I'd share a blog post with some musings I have about hunting in 2021.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I'm certain some will disagree but I thought I'd share a blog post with some musings I have about hunting in 2021.


Great blog post Pete, throughly enjoyable read. As a guy born in 1960 I can honestly say I've experienced the metamorphosis of hunting as you spelled it out. That picture of the deer pole brought back a bunch of memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> I'm certain some will disagree but I thought I'd share a blog post with some musings I have about hunting in 2021.


Very nicely done. 👍

I really started to tune in after the deer population chart. Those of us old enough to remember can really relate.


----------



## Mathias

Pyme said:


> I'm of the age that my high school (and junior high) sport of choice was the rifle team. We traveled all over the area competing against other high schools, on ranges in the school basements.
> 
> I started off with a Win 52, then moved up to an Anschutz 54 when I made team captain. All provided by the school.
> 
> Lettered four years in a row.
> 
> I doubt too many high schools still have that as a choice. 😟


Mossberg 144 and then an Anschutz 64. People today look at me like I’m 🤥 when I tell them HS had a *rifle team 😱*

Next weeks temps are mightily appealing.


----------



## nicko

Nice writing Pete. Love the pic where half of the hunters are wearing the Jones-style hats. Old camp photos are the best.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Mossberg 144 and then an Anschutz 64. People today look at me like I’m 🤥 when I tell them HS had a *rifle team 😱*
> 
> Next weeks temps are mightily appealing.


Hopefully we’ll finally get a frost. Weather appears to be turning the corner at the right time.


----------



## jacobh

Nick I agree. We use to go hunt our camp in Huntingdon for opening day with some old timers. I really miss those days. They’d shoot a spike and be tickled to death. That’s what hunting is all about. I was the kid so If get to drag them all lol



nicko said:


> Nice writing Pete. Love the pic where half of the hunters are wearing the Jones-style hats. Old camp photos are the best.


----------



## Mr. October

Hmmm. Big tides along the coast yesterday and today. My NJ spot is VERY prone to flooding so the season could be over pretty early there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

hobbs4421 said:


> Man I miss those days! Football used to be my life when I was a teen. I still have dreams from time to time that I’m a teen on the football field, and I’m 39 years old. Maybe one of my boys will play, and I’ll be able to live vicariously through him!



I have loved every second of coaching him through peewee leagues then watching Jr high, Jv and varsity. He has no idea how proud of him I am. 4yr letterman and captain. I wouldn't hesitate to go back 9 years and start all over again. They grow up way too fast.


----------



## Bigmike23

Well put that one in the record books as by far the worst October of hunting I've EVER had. 12 hunts in and 1 spike and 6 does to show for it. Have over 8 shooters on the parcel I'm hunting. Mountain bucks are absolutely kicking my butt


----------



## KylePA

Was setup this morning early. All settled into my saddle by 5:40. Had high hopes of deer on the move, cruising bucks... all I got though was a fat red fox, hundreds of geese flying overhead and the never ending sound of gunfire from the local shooting range. On the fence on headed back out later. Hope others had better luck...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> Well put that one in the record books as by far the worst October of hunting I've EVER had. 12 hunts in and 1 spike and 6 does to show for it. Have over 8 shooters on the parcel I'm hunting. Mountain bucks are absolutely kicking my butt


Your October was 6 does better than mine though I am going out this afternoon.


----------



## 138104

We still have 2 days in October to make it happen! Don’t give up now!


----------



## Bigmike23

Mr. October said:


> Your October was 6 does better than mine though I am going out this afternoon.


Good luck. This time last year my beautiful public 8 PT was in the freezer. I had let 3 smaller but nice ones go, seen perhaps 30-40 doe. 
My confidence right now is demolished.


----------



## Mathias

Warm again today, but I’m going to sit for a couple hours late this afternoon.


----------



## nicko

Not liking temperatures in the low to mid 60s so decided to pull up the flintlock and hit the range. The best of the season is yet to come.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> Hopefully we’ll finally get a frost. Weather appears to be turning the corner at the right time.


Next two weeks looking good. Vacation, weather, rut. Heading out here soon. Overcast and calm here in NW PA. Leaves really turned color here in the last few days.


----------



## 138104

Did not wear full rain gear as I thought it was done raining. Stupid weather!


----------



## tyepsu

Decided to drive into Pennsylvania this morning and hunt 2A. I haven't been hunting PA much. On my walk into my stand I came across a fairly heavy blood trail, where it was obvious someone hit one and probably killed it. I got rained on pretty good this morning and as I suspected the blood washed away by the time I walked out. As I walked out the main path I looked over and saw this 5 feet off the path. Just annoys me how people first make such a poor shot , but moreso how they obviously didn't do a good job tacking. It was right next to the path, in open hardwoods. Not sure how they didn't find it.


----------



## Charman03

Maybe they backed out


----------



## nicko

Bad shots sometimes happen in bowhunting.… Appears this one got the job done. Hopefully they return to track and find it.


----------



## CBB

Young 8pt just walked past


----------



## full moon64

Gut her,,,leave her...Good deed goes along way...NO ONES PERFECT..
Do good things,good will happen for you..


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Gut her,,,leave her...Good deed goes along way...NO ONES PERFECT..
> Do good things,good will happen for you..



yeah… And while you’re at it, take those tenderloins and back straps for your work… Ha ha Ha!!!!!


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> yeah… And while you’re at it, take those tenderloins and back straps for your work… Ha ha Ha!!!!!


----------



## tyepsu

I thought about it, but by the smell of her I'm not sure the meat would still be good. It was fairly mild last night. I did get pics, on my trailcam, of 2 guys with headlamps obviously looking for her. Just don't know how they didn't find her, with where she was laying and the amount of blood on the ground. I guess it happens. Just don't like to see any deer go to waste.


----------



## Johnboy60

tyepsu said:


> Decided to drive into Pennsylvania this morning and hunt 2A. I haven't been hunting PA much. On my walk into my stand I came across a fairly heavy blood trail, where it was obvious someone hit one and probably killed it. I got rained on pretty good this morning and as I suspected the blood washed away by the time I walked out. As I walked out the main path I looked over and saw this 5 feet off the path. Just annoys me how people first make such a poor shot , but moreso how they obviously didn't do a good job tacking. It was right next to the path, in open hardwoods. Not sure how they didn't find it.


Not really a bad hit at that angle but not the best penetration.


----------



## Billy H

Darren ( palmated) if your watching this thread , it should be an interesting night.


----------



## Mr. October

I sat in my stand in 5D this afternoon and listened to leaf blowers and spring peepers. I saw one small 6 pt. The scrapes that had been torn up are all covered over.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mr. October said:


> I sat in my stand in 5D this afternoon and listened to leaf blowers and spring peepers. I saw one small 6 pt. The scrapes that had been torn up are all covered over.


I watched two little bucks fight for about 15 minutes. They were both trailing the same doe. I would have shot her but didn’t get a chance. A young guy on our lease got his first archery buck this morning, a 9 point with a 15 inch spread.


----------



## rogersb

Still hunted all day. Passed a 6 point at 30 yards and saw 3 wall Hangers. Great day in the woods. 2 of the big boys were with a doe.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Never made it out today but instead spent a few hours with grandpa. He was diagnosed with covid a few months back, survived it...but never recovered from it at his age. 
Doc only gives him a few more days at most. We knew it was coming but your still never really prepared for it.


----------



## jacobh

Wow sorry AJ not to sound like a broken record but lost my stepdad in feb from covid. A lot think it’s a joke but it’s very serious. My thoughts and prayers are with U and your family. Especially your grandpa. I work in a hospital and have seen many younger people not survive covid


----------



## nicko

thoughts and prayers with you and your family AJ.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thanks guys.

I remember Jacob, I was sorry to read that!

2 people where my dad work are out with covid right now, so this is crap is still around. 
Worst part with my pap is when he was initially clear of covid. He wanted to go home so badly but wasn't recovered enough and already had a problem of falling down at home before then. Grandma couldn't do much to help when he fell and a son that lives with them works during the day...so pap ended up in a home instead...not much could be done about it but still a pretty sad way to live the last few months of your life.


----------



## jacobh

Wow man I am so sorry. At least u get to see each other and say what u all need to say. That’s the one thing I think about all the time.


----------



## j.d.m.

Sorry to hear it.. 
yes, the crap is still going around, but at least around here, the people I know of getting it are ones who haven’t gotten it at all yet. The exception of 2 individuals tested positive that were vaccinated, didn’t really get sick, but had to stay home from work due to protocol. For some, it’s a hard hitter, others like myself, not as bad as head colds I’ve gotten this time of year. 
Again, very sorry to hear your losing you Grandpa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Sorry to hear AJ.


----------



## full moon64

AjPUNISHER said:


> Never made it out today but instead spent a few hours with grandpa. He was diagnosed with covid a few months back, survived it...but never recovered from it at his age.
> Doc only gives him a few more days at most. We knew it was coming but your still never really prepared for it.


Very sorry AJ...praying....


----------



## hobbs4421

Johnboy60 said:


> Not really a bad hit at that angle but not the best penetration.


Crappy penetration and still a little far back. If it got full penetration it definitely would have caused for an easier recovery and quicker death.


----------



## hobbs4421

AjPUNISHER said:


> Never made it out today but instead spent a few hours with grandpa. He was diagnosed with covid a few months back, survived it...but never recovered from it at his age.
> Doc only gives him a few more days at most. We knew it was coming but your still never really prepared for it.


I just prayed for you and your grandpa. I am very sorry your family is going through this. You did the right thing by skipping the hunt to be with him! Mine passed nearly 20 years ago and I still miss him and treasure the memories! God bless you and family.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry to hear that news AJ….puts things into perspective for sure.


----------



## Billy H

Today marks two years since I had a stroke. I want urge my friends here to go to the doctor and get things checked out if your experiencing anything out of the ordinary as far as lightheaded , weird heart beat ,weakness, etc. It could be something that can lead to stroke. Mine was AFIB. In hindsight I did ignore some mild symptoms that if reported could have saved me a whole lot of grief. A stroke ain't worth it. Sounds weird to say I was lucky, but I was. I was supposed to be in a tree stand hunting that day, bad weather made me go to work instead. It hit in the office while discussing an issue with coworkers that immediately went into action and called 911. It was a substantial stroke that blew up the part of my brain that controls sensation, leaving numbness in my whole left side that is still there and will be for life. Luckily my muscles, speech and that stuff was spared. Outwardly you'd never know I had a stroke. But my balance is screwed up and other issues I'll deal with for the rest of my life. *Took a lot of hard work to get where I am now. So trust me when I say no matter how good of shape you think your in get things checked no matter how minor they seem. If I had been in the woods things would have been much worse. 

Sorry for rambling on. Just a heads up, get it checked! *


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Today marks two years since I had a stroke. I want urge my friends here to go to the doctor and get things checked out if your experiencing anything out of the ordinary as far as lightheaded , weird heart beat ,weakness, etc. It could be something that can lead to stroke. Mine was AFIB. In hindsight I did ignore some mild symptoms that if reported could have saved me a whole lot of grief. A stroke ain't worth it. Sounds weird to say I was lucky, but I was. I was supposed to be in a tree stand hunting that day, bad weather made me go to work instead. It hit in the office while discussing an issue with coworkers that immediately went into action and called 911. It was a substantial stroke that blew up the part of my brain that controls sensation, leaving numbness in my whole left side that is still there and will be for life. Luckily my muscles, speech and that stuff was spared. Outwardly you'd never know I had a stroke. But my balance is screwed up and other issues I'll deal with for the rest of my life. *Took a lot of hard work to get where I am now. So trust me when I say no matter how good of shape you think your in get things checked no matter how minor they seem. If I had been in the woods things would have been much worse.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on. Just a heads up, get it checked! *


Not rambling at all……a PSA from a trusted/valued member of our community. Glad things have worked out for you!!!!


----------



## jacobh

Billy glad to hear you’ve been improving. Wow 2 years already!!!! Me and Jake are less then 15 min from u. U need a hand u pm me. I’m a little old and broken but Jakes 18 and always willing to help. He can drag deer too


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Today marks two years since I had a stroke. I was supposed to be in a tree stand hunting that day,
> 
> It was a substantial stroke that blew up the part of my brain that controls sensation, leaving numbness in my whole left side ....But my balance is screwed up * .....*


That would've been a disaster, even with a harness on. 😬


----------



## Pyme

hobbs4421 said:


> You did the right thing by skipping the hunt to be with him!


100%.

There are a lot more days to hunt, but precious few left with your grandfather.


----------



## 138104

I have some pto to burn, so looking at taking a day or 2 off this week. I’m thinking We’d and Thurs, but wanted to get thoughts from those that are more savvy when it comes to weather and deer movement.


----------



## j.d.m.

The weather looks good every day the next 2 weeks. I don’t think it will matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I have some pto to burn, so looking at taking a day or 2 off this week. I’m thinking We’d and Thurs, but wanted to get thoughts from those that are more savvy when it comes to weather and deer movement.


I am far from savvy but temps will be good those days and pressure will be really high Weds and Thurs. Could be good days.


----------



## Bigmike23

man what a bummer. Just as the weather turns great I start a new career tomorrow. And the first week the hours are jacked up because of orientation. Wont see the woods again till Sat then after that not till the 11th


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck with the new job path, hope it's something you wanted more than you needed.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Today marks two years since I had a stroke. I want urge my friends here to go to the doctor and get things checked out if your experiencing anything out of the ordinary as far as lightheaded , weird heart beat ,weakness, etc. It could be something that can lead to stroke. Mine was AFIB. In hindsight I did ignore some mild symptoms that if reported could have saved me a whole lot of grief. A stroke ain't worth it. Sounds weird to say I was lucky, but I was. I was supposed to be in a tree stand hunting that day, bad weather made me go to work instead. It hit in the office while discussing an issue with coworkers that immediately went into action and called 911. It was a substantial stroke that blew up the part of my brain that controls sensation, leaving numbness in my whole left side that is still there and will be for life. Luckily my muscles, speech and that stuff was spared. Outwardly you'd never know I had a stroke. But my balance is screwed up and other issues I'll deal with for the rest of my life. *Took a lot of hard work to get where I am now. So trust me when I say no matter how good of shape you think your in get things checked no matter how minor they seem. If I had been in the woods things would have been much worse.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on. Just a heads up, get it checked! *


Glad your feeling alot better,,,Bill,,,since I hit 50 I go twice a year.{check ups}..Also fast walk 2 miles everyday when I get out of my truck after returning home..


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> I have some pto to burn, so looking at taking a day or 2 off this week. I’m thinking We’d and Thurs, but wanted to get thoughts from those that are more savvy when it comes to weather and deer movement.


Yeah, I'd think the timing should be good, _if_ it's not still raining too much.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^^Can’t let it go…no mention of how nice it is out today yet…oh wait, what day of the week is it?

I’ll admit it, I am feeling a little jerky today


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> ^^^Can’t let it go…no mention of how nice it is out today yet…


How nice it is?

It just stopped raining here, and is still solid low clouds. 



12-Ringer said:


> I’ll admit it, I am feeling a little jerky today


Okay, now you _are_ being jerky!

(And making me hungry and jealous.......)


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I have some pto to burn, so looking at taking a day or 2 off this week. I’m thinking We’d and Thurs, but wanted to get thoughts from those that are more savvy when it comes to weather and deer movement.


I’m going to take a 1/2 day Wednesday. There is a front coming through Tuesday and temps are supposed to drop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

It appears the time is here! Near perfect weather at the most opportune time. I’ll be hitting it everyday until I punch a tag 🤞🏻
3 of these have been close by recently, 2 immature and 1 adult, feeding on a roadkil.


----------



## Bigmike23

So you wanna talk stupidity.. I'm out on this Sunday to go deep into a very remote swamp where my reveal x is. It stopped responding over two weeks despite brand new batteries in it, and I suspect it might have gotten snagged by someone or it's broken. On the way, I find a climber treestand, I repeat a CLIMBER treestand, and the idiot put screw in steps to get up to it... Room temperature IQ there


----------



## nicko

Bigmike23 said:


> So you wanna talk stupidity.. I'm out on this Sunday to go deep into a very remote swamp where my reveal x is. It stopped responding over two weeks despite brand new batteries in it, and I suspect it might have gotten snagged by someone or it's broken. On the way, I find a climber treestand, I repeat a CLIMBER treestand, and the idiot put screw in steps to get up to it... Room temperature IQ there
> View attachment 7492986
> View attachment 7492987


Love it how he could not be bothered to remove the bright green tags.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bigmike23 said:


> So you wanna talk stupidity.. I'm out on this Sunday to go deep into a very remote swamp where my reveal x is. It stopped responding over two weeks despite brand new batteries in it, and I suspect it might have gotten snagged by someone or it's broken. On the way, I find a climber treestand, I repeat a CLIMBER treestand, and the idiot put screw in steps to get up to it... Room temperature IQ there
> View attachment 7492986
> View attachment 7492987



I've seen that NUMEROUS times, in fact, I myself have converted all of my old Loggy Bayou stands into lock-on stands. The primary problems in doing so with those Summit and Summit-type stands are two fold; - the set-up is tricky, but more worrisome with stands like the one you've featured is getting into the stand...the user has to climb under or over that rail, from a "advantage" of a screw in step...it is NOT an easy endeavor. Those who remember Loggy's know the seat is connected to the platform so here is no need for the climber apparatus to even be in the tree. So it's not nearly the same risk.

Not entirely sure, but I think screw-in's are a no-no on public ground in Jersey too right? If so, hope you call it in, I don't hesitate for a second anymore. I am tired having spot and after spot ruined because of jackaloons like him...we lost a very nice tract of public park land because someone did a similar thing several locations; he left his screw in steps in several areas and just hung his stand. People found the steps all over the place and closed the 185 acres to hunting for everyone.....when you find crap like this; WEED THEM OUT...beleive it or not, you're only helping yourself

So what was up with your camera, was it stolen, flooded, not turned on???


----------



## Pyme

It may be his only stand, he may have a physical issue that prevents him from using it as a climber right now, or he may just want to hunt that spot repeatedly without the hassle or noise of climbing each time.

Not sure those bright green tags are the smartest move though.

Which brings up another possibility..... could be a new hunter, and this is his first set of gear, so he's just making do with what he has, and making it work for him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pyme said:


> It may be his only stand, he may have a physical issue that prevents him from using it as a climber right now, or he may just want to hunt that spot repeatedly without the hassle or noise of climbing each time.
> 
> Not sure those bright green tags are the smartest move though.
> 
> Which brings up another possibility..... could be a new hunter, and this is his first set of gear, so he's just making do with what he has, and making it work for him.


None of which are an excuse for breaking the law…if it exists on Jersey as it does here in PA


----------



## Bigmike23

I'm in Nepa ringer, so of course it's illegal. I usually do call this stuff in, but don't feel like going through the hassle this time. 
As for the camera. No idea what's wrong. It was there, batteries were 100% and the antenna is connected. It's just non sending pictures. When I get home and check the sd card I hope it's been taking pictures at least.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> None of which are an excuse for breaking the law…if it exists on Jersey as it does here in PA


I guess that's one of those, "This law counts, but I'll hunt on Sundays, and after legal shooting hours, damn it, because they're stupid and I disagree with them" that seem to be optional with so many here. 🙄


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> I guess that's one of those, "This law counts, but I'll hunt on Sundays, and after legal shooting hours, damn it, because they're stupid and I disagree with them" that seem to be optional with so many here. 🙄


Come on dude , give it a rest. We try not to put down each other down in this thread. Go private message if you must. ✌


----------



## Bigmike23

Well consider me stumped. Camera did stop taking pics two weeks ago. No idea what could be wrong


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pyme said:


> I guess that's one of those, "This law counts, but I'll hunt on Sundays, and after legal shooting hours, damn it, because they're stupid and I disagree with them" that seem to be optional with so many here.


Wow…can’t say I’ve seen anyone saying they’re breaking those laws you mentioned, just that they don’t make a heck of a lot of sense.

This jackaloon is on public ground, blatantly breaking a law that could jeapordize everyone else who hunts that area. 

Not sure getting caught hunting after hours or on a Sunday or without orange or whatever has the same or even similar global impact…we’ll maybe Sunday hunting could shut something down.

Like I mentioned above, everyone who knew about this little spot in Glenmoore lost out because some jackwad went around screwing steps in all of the trees. I wish I would have reported it when I first found it so that maybe, just maybe, I wouldn’t have been lumped into the “a-hole deer hunters who claim to care about environment and habitat, yet go around killing all the trees” group that now by default I am part of (at least in that small little corner of Chester County, which just so happens to have been one of my primary spots)

Not sure


----------



## j.d.m.

Glad at least camera wasn’t snagged. Good luck with the guy and tree steps. He may very well not know you can’t put those on public. Just like some areas that prohibit cutting and snipping branches for clearance and shooting lanes. Some just honestly don’t know. Not an excuse for not checking and or reading the digest, but there are many young guys with no mentors. The green tags still on the steps (in my mind) shows he is a VERY beginner. Most remove anything they can just for visibility and theft reasons. He must not be aware of how public hunting can be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Bigmike23 said:


> So you wanna talk stupidity.. I'm out on this Sunday to go deep into a very remote swamp where my reveal x is. It stopped responding over two weeks despite brand new batteries in it, and I suspect it might have gotten snagged by someone or it's broken. On the way, I find a climber treestand, I repeat a CLIMBER treestand, and the idiot put screw in steps to get up to it... Room temperature IQ there
> View attachment 7492986
> View attachment 7492987


 sorry about your camera..Dude was hanging with snoop in this stand setup


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Come on dude , give it a rest. We try not to put down each other down in this thread. Go private message if you must. ✌


I just get tired of the hypocrisy.

Not directed at anybody in particular. 

I'm damn proud to be a Pennsylvanian. I've lived in more states than most, north, south, east, and west (literally), and always chose to come back here because I love PA. Now that I'm retired, I'm never leaving again.

I've hunted in more states than most, and always try to be a positive ambassador for PA, because I hear some pretty negative stories about PA hunters, and do my best to counter them with positive examples.

Yet I constantly read on here about guys who blatantly brag about breaking the law, boasting that they don't care. It's times like that that I'm embarrassed to say I'm a born and bred PA hunter. 🥴


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> I just get tired of the hypocrisy.
> 
> Not directed at anybody in particular.
> 
> I'm damn proud to be a Pennsylvanian. I've lived in more states than most, north, south, east, and west (literally), and always chose to come back here because I love PA. Now that I'm retired, I'm never leaving again.
> 
> I've hunted in more states than most, and always try to be a positive ambassador for PA, because I hear some pretty negative stories about PA hunters, and do my best to counter them with positive examples.
> 
> Yet I constantly read on here about guys who blatantly brag about breaking the law, boasting that they don't care. It's times like that that I'm embarrassed to say I'm a born and bred PA hunter. 🥴


 Not trying to get into a thing here but I haven't seen anybody once brag that they are breaking game laws, let alone constantly. If they are its my bad for not seeing it..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone on this annual thread ever say they knowingly break laws that they don’t like….could be I missed it though.

I don’t necessarily feel the need to give a resume, but those who know me know I’ve done much more than just gripe and moan. Lost track of how many meetings and coalition, letters and forums, but when One particular local man was named to the Board and eventually to the office of Commissioner, I realized that my efforts would be better spent and more impactful taking care of what I myself do, working with those around me, teaching Hunter’s Ed and Bowhunter Safety course, and mentoring as many as interested.

Change rarely happens from the top down and unfortunately the politics surrounding the Commission will rarely promote meaningful change…

Just think if BigMike’s tree killer had a mentor maybe there would be a set of sticks or strap on steps, neither of which would likely have night green labels. That is if he is a newbie….probably just as bad an ASSumption as mine, thinking he is knowingly violating the law.


----------



## Pyme

Maybe not in this one (I'm not going to read all the way back through it), but read any of the Sunday hunting threads, and PA hunters can embarrass you quickly. 

If I drug one thread into another, my apologies, but like I said, I get tired of guys picking and choosing which laws they want to apply to them and which ones don't just because they don't like them, so they blatantly ignore them. Screwing a step into the sapwood of a tree that will heal and likely never be cut anyway is bad, but killing a deer on a Sunday or after legal shooting time that another hunter may have been able to shoot legally the following day but is now dead is fine? I don't hunt with guys like that, and have very little patience for those that do. 

I'll try to pay closer attention and keep my threads separated.

For now, it finally stopped raining, I'm going outside to shoot for a while. 🏹


----------



## nicko

I’ve seen plenty of grousing hear about certain laws… I’ve done my share of complaining. But Don’t recall anybody ever openly saying they willfully break the laws…… maybe I other threads?

If anything, I get the impression most everybody on this thread tries to keep on top of the laws to remain compliant as they change so much and are a little muddy and unclear with the way they are written.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> But Don’t recall anybody ever openly saying they willfully break the laws…… maybe I other threads?


A couple that were easy to find in the first Sunday hunting threads I came across. 

There's another recent thread out there where guys openly talk about shooting after legal hours.


----------



## Pyme

Sun just came out, so even better conditions.

I'm heading out to shoot a new bow.


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> So you wanna talk stupidity.. I'm out on this Sunday to go deep into a very remote swamp where my reveal x is. It stopped responding over two weeks despite brand new batteries in it, and I suspect it might have gotten snagged by someone or it's broken. On the way, I find a climber treestand, I repeat a CLIMBER treestand, and the idiot put screw in steps to get up to it... Room temperature IQ there
> View attachment 7492986
> View attachment 7492987


😲🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> None of which are an excuse for breaking the law…if it exists on Jersey as it does here in PA


It does.


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> A couple that were easy to find in the first Sunday hunting threads I came across.
> 
> There's another recent thread out there where guys openly talk about shooting after legal hours.
> 
> View attachment 7493064
> 
> View attachment 7493065


Yep, I remember that thread which I believe is now down in the basement.

On another matter, where do you get that high tech editing software of yours? 🖍 ✏


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Yep, I remember that thread which I believe is now down in the basement.
> 
> On another matter, where do you get that high tech editing software of yours? 🖍 ✏


Yeah, I had to go into my post history to find a reply, and it led me to the deep dark scary basement. 😬

As for the editing, I borrowed a crayon from a Marine that I know. 😎😁

Back out to shoot, had to grab an Allen wrench to make an adjustment.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Jerky out


----------



## jpinkerton

12-Ringer said:


> Jerky out


Looks great! Have a recipe to share? Jerky and summer sausage is something I want to dabble with this winter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Simple…

Worcestershire
Honey
Sriracha 

Marinade about 3 days
Smoke 180 for 6 hours 
Finish in oven at 225 if needed


----------



## Johnboy60

Should be good in the morning. I’ll be in my stand just before day break. My strategy is simple. Put as many hours as possible in the stand. I love it when November hits. Good luck to all. Three great weeks left.


----------



## CBB

Johnboy60 said:


> Should be good in the morning. I’ll be in my stand just before day break. My strategy is simple. Put as many hours as possible in the stand. I love it when November hits. Good luck to all. Three great weeks left.



My plan is basically the same.. took vacation tomorrow. Then work Tuesday and off rest of the week or until I shoot a buck. Whichever comes first


----------



## Johnboy60

CBB said:


> My plan is basically the same.. took vacation tomorrow. Then work Tuesday and off rest of the week or until I shoot a buck. Whichever comes first


Last year a guy at work asked me “do you really take vacation to go sit in a treestand”? I just said yep.


----------



## j.d.m.

Scouted today some. Found some acorns on the ground and bumped a spike buck trying to eat them. Some fresh scrapes and rubs starting. That’s at least one good promising spot for the next few days/ weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Johnboy60 said:


> Last year a guy at work asked me “do you really take vacation to go sit in a treestand”? I just said yep.


I get 4 weeks 3 of those are used to chase deer


----------



## Johnboy60

CBB said:


> I get 4 weeks 3 of those are used to chase deer


You actually waste vacation to hunt deer. Are you crazy?


----------



## muzzypower

I love to hunt deer and save most of my vaca to do it...but i question my sanity. Honestly, An all-inclusive beach, cocktails, great food, and accompanying hottie are a much better use of it!
But im not from pa either...


----------



## Pyme

Johnboy60 said:


> Last year a guy at work asked me “do you really take vacation to go sit in a treestand”? I just said yep.


"Sure do. I guess you use yours to go sit on a beach?"

That type of "vacation" leaves me absolutely cold.


----------



## jacobh

I use 85% of my vacation time for hunting


----------



## Johnboy60

Pyme said:


> "Sure do. I guess you use yours to go sit on a beach?"
> 
> That type of "vacation" leaves me absolutely cold.


I think I’ve been taking the first two weeks in November off ever since we got them added to Archery Season. I remember well when our season used to end at the end of October, just when the rut was really kicking in.


----------



## CBB

Y


Johnboy60 said:


> You actually waste vacation to hunt deer. Are you crazy?



Yessir...

My wife would agree! Lmao


----------



## Pyme

Whoops, sorry muzzy!

Didn't see yours pop up as I was typing mine.

Awkward........ 😬🥴😄


Johnboy60 said:


> I think I’ve been taking the first two weeks in November off ever since we got them added to Archery Season. I remember well when our season used to ended at the end of October, just when the rut was really kicking in.


I also clearly remember those days. You _hoped_ for a few good days before the season ended. 

Before I retired, I always took the beginning of November as well, after they changed the season. Never a problem, everybody else always wanted the end of the month to be off for Thanksgiving.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I shudder the thought of using vacation for anything other then hunting...but it has happened.



Johnboy60 said:


> I think I’ve been taking the first two weeks in November off ever since we got them added to Archery Season. I remember well when our season used to ended at the end of October, just when the rut was really kicking in.


I have quite a few memories of being out fall turkey hunting, back before the seasons changed for November...and having a buck...if not several come past me chasing the same doe.
I believe it was November 3rd or 4th of last season when I when I saw several doe, as well as 4 buck chasing after the same doe in an area I seldom see that many deer. As others will be, I'm hoping to be in the right place at the right time for some of that action this week!

On another note...anybody know what's going on with LTG? not like him to be missing from this thread for so long!


----------



## nicko

Happy Halloween… Walked my neighborhood tonight wearing this and made some people uncomfortable.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Last time I went trick or treating (16yrs old) I wore a camo fatigues, a gas mask and carried a bloody baseball bat and cinch sack. A few people were definitely a little uneasy when they opened the door. 

Always thought about going out again...be a good way to stock up on snacks for hunting .


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Last time I went trick or treating (16yrs old) I wore a camo fatigues, a gas mask and carried a bloody baseball bat and cinch sack. A few people were definitely a little uneasy when they opened the door.
> 
> Always thought about going out again...be a good way to stock up on snacks for hunting .


As long as they are giving out those sugary coated little peach ring gummy‘s.


----------



## Mr. October

I would prefer to use all the 5-6 weeks I get these days for hunting or fishing. My wife would probably not approve. Between hunting and fishing and when I used to do long-course Triathlon I'd basically take all my PTO to do things on my own. It wasn't very popular. Still, I get enough vaca I pick and choose. My boss is pretty good with me taking a few hours or even a day on the spur of the moment. Wednesday morning, I'll be in a tree stand.


----------



## Billy H

The last 5 or 6 years I’d take a good bit of October and most of November off. Besides 5 weeks vacation I could comp any overtime I worked. Left with me plenty of time to take. My wife and my busy time art work worked out that we never could really take the same time frame off during the year so that wasn’t an issue. Now that I’m retired time off is everyday. I’m sure I’ll be getting burned out by end of month If I don’t shoot a buck.


----------



## CBB

Well here we go... 

Sweet November!!! 

Good luck out there fellas!


----------



## muzzypower

When we were kids, we got bored and decided to trick or treat during a midsummers day. We scored big...much better than in october....paper money instead of bags of pennies


----------



## nicko

Got the sticks and stand set up… Ready for showtime. Good luck everybody.


----------



## 138104

muzzypower said:


> When we were kids, we got bored and decided to trick or treat during a midsummers day. We scored big...much better than in october....paper money instead of bags of pennies


LMAO


----------



## Billy H

Story of my last couple seasons. Forky


----------



## vonfoust

Just got done catching up from a few days ago.
This year seems ripe for a return of "Days of our PA thread lives" or "How the PA AT thread turns". Can't remember which one it was. 
(nudge nudge Nicko)


----------



## nicko

Two flat heads feeding about 100 yards away… If either of them comes in range I will gladly take one.


----------



## Mathias

Small 5pt. Now a spike chasing a doe, hoping he chases her past me …. -)))—————>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Had does move past then 2 little 6s cam in and put on a show chasing and sparring. One of the 6pts whizzed 4 times wish one of the does peed that much here! Lol


----------



## CBB

And just typed that and posted looked to me right and there was a spike cruising at 80 yards


----------



## jacobh

What area u guys hunting of state? I haven’t seen much rut activity is SE


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Small 5pt. Now a spike chasing a doe, hoping he chases her past me …. -)))—————>
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must be hunting near me.almost same scenario. Forky, spike after a doe. Both buck farted around in a scrape ,


----------



## nicko

Wind has been very fickle and inconsistent this morning


----------



## CBB

nicko said:


> Wind has been very fickle an inconsistent this morning


Same here
Haven't been picked off yet thought. 

Mature doe just snuck past and went into the laurel
She's one I want to take off the land but not shooting the bait!


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> You must be hunting near me.almost same scenario. Forky, spike after a doe. Both buck farted around in a scrape ,


Slowest year I've ever had as far as deer sightings.Other than the first morning,I haven't had a deer in range.I did see a good buck on saturday but he ignored all of my pleading to come closer.It's odd because I saw more deer are more nice bucks this past summer than I've seen in 20 years.


----------



## davydtune

My good buddy Ray just arrowed this dude a little bit ago


----------



## Gene94

davydtune said:


> My good buddy Ray just arrowed this dude a little bit ago


Nice buck! Congrats to him!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

It’s been quiet since those two fed through about 8 AM.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your buddy Davy


----------



## ZDC

davydtune said:


> My good buddy Ray just arrowed this dude a little bit ago


Sad to see a little guy shot 😉


----------



## gberinger

jacobh said:


> What area u guys hunting of state? I haven’t seen much rut activity is SE


I’m in SE PA as well- first morning with any real movement today- and all movement was bucks. Had a nice 8 sneak by at first light- no shot. 1 spike and 1 small 6. Small six was responding to grunts and coming right in- could have taken him a few times over.


----------



## ZDC

In NW PA the deer are just starting to rut


----------



## huntin_addict

ZDC said:


> In NW PA the deer are just starting to rut


Not sure where you are, but there has been solid activity for 2 weeks in NWPA.


----------



## Johnboy60

Just got home for breakfast and a nap. Saw two doe this morning, not close enough for a shot. Heading back out later.


----------



## jacobh

Sounds like maybe just starting or just about to start here in SE. last year was 1st year I saw rut activity in a few years


----------



## nicko

Just sent an arrow right over the back a doe at 30 yards while kneeling on the ground. The two that I saw at 8 AM, I never really saw them move off so I got down and went over to look at that area and they both jumped up. With the way the sun is coming through the trees and all the shadows, I don’t think they really knew what I was and just hung around. For half an hour, the lead one kept looking and staring and eventually I had her at 40 yards broadside but she was looking right at me and stomping her front roof. Eventually she boogered and blew and ran back about 40 yards ….but then turned around and kept coming. I had my slider set at 40 yards and I was thinking I should knock it down to 30 but she was getting too close and I didn’t want to move. She gave me a shot and I put it right over her back. Definitely no sound like when an arrow hits a deer and I washer with the binoculars after she hung around for a bit following the shot… No blood, no arrow mark on her. Nothing on the ground, and lost an arrow dammit. But still exciting and fun.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Within 200 yards of the camp’s back door and the guys drove 45-mins to the lease….


----------



## nicko

Beautiful day to be in the woods. Pulled my stand down and going to check out another area but probably going to wrap it for the day and be back tomorrow morning.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Slowest year I've ever had as far as deer sightings.Other than the first morning,I haven't had a deer in range.I did see a good buck on saturday but he ignored all of my pleading to come closer.It's odd because I saw more deer are more nice bucks this past summer than I've seen in 20 years.


Doug I don't know whats worse, knowing there are good bucks where you hunt and not seeing them , or knowing there is a VERY slim chance at a good buck where you hunt and seeing the parade of drinks every year. I fit into the later category, between being highly pressured by neighboring properties , the extended seasons, and piss poor genetics. 90% of the bucks where I hunt are young with horrible antlers, rare to see one even close to symmetrical. Frustrating as it is I still enjoy myself.


----------



## Mr. October

My day so far . . . 
I spent several hours updating some "really important"spreadsheets and powerpoint slides and ran a meeting. I did get a run in this morning and kinda wished I was out in a tree . . .

Enjoy your time out there guys! I'm hoping to join you MAYBE Wednesday though that isn't looking promising at the moment. Worst case, Saturday.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Wind has been very fickle and inconsistent this morning


This morning? More like the last 4 weeks here. I dropped some milkweed and watched it blow off my right shoulder, then about 20 seconds later it comes floating back by off my left shoulder.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Sad to see a little guy shot 😉


Yep, "Gotta let them little bucks walk if we're ever get nice ones around here". 😄😉


----------



## yetihunter1

I have off tomorrow to go out but debating on bumping it to Wednesday. Was out this weekend on a small 10 acre property and on saturday morning had a doe get chased 60 yds behind me by an unidentified deer. had nothing else happen that am and had my neices b-day party that evening but with some chasing going on i said screw it....i am hunting sunday!!!!!!!


Luckily i was in MD so sunday hunting was legal. Around 830 had a group of does to my right start going nuts, running around everywhere. Couldn't make out what was going on in the corner they came from but a few ran back and forth in front of me a few times before going to the corner all the action started from. My best guess is one doe was hot or close and a buck blew up the group to get her out. 10 minutes later i see 3 deer walking towards me from that direction on a trail heading directly infront of me. Get set, ready to shoot and they turn at the last second coming on my weak hand side and downwind. So now i am stuck with a doe at 20 yds broadside trying to find me and my bow is on the wrong side. I stayed still till she stomped off behind a thick bush and got ready but she didn't pop back out from the bush. The other two deer popped out which ended up being her yearlings and even though i could of shot them at any time over the next 20 mins i waited to see if moma came back out. She did, directly behind me and head on. We had a staring contest for 10 mins and then she did a 180 and walked off. Never blew or ran, just slowly walked off. Was an exciting morning to say the least.


----------



## CBB

Here are the 2 dinks that were sparring this morning. Had to run to town so got down at noon. Grabbing some leftover backstraps out of the fridge and switching stands. Wind turned on me have to go to a different set


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Doug I don't know whats worse, knowing there are good bucks where you hunt and not seeing them , or knowing there is a VERY slim chance at a good buck where you hunt and seeing the parade of drinks every year. I fit into the later category, between being highly pressured by neighboring properties , the extended seasons, and piss poor genetics. 90% of the bucks where I hunt are young with horrible antlers, rare to see one even close to symmetrical. Frustrating as it is I still enjoy myself.


I'm not even seeing deer and there's no shortage of them.I've had years like this in the past when there's a big mast crop a couple miles away but that isn't the case.I'm not sure if it's the weather,the swirling wind or I just suck at hunting now.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Drove to camp Saturday morning to hunt,saw a nice 8pt was 10yds didn’t give me a shot.hunted till 11:00 went and checked the camera under my sons stand I found these 3 bucks.Hopefully they show up this saturday


----------



## Scott99

yetihunter1 said:


> I have off tomorrow to go out but debating on bumping it to Wednesday. Was out this weekend on a small 10 acre property and on saturday morning had a doe get chased 60 yds behind me by an unidentified deer. had nothing else happen that am and had my neices b-day party that evening but with some chasing going on i said screw it....i am hunting sunday!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Luckily i was in MD so sunday hunting was legal. Around 830 had a group of does to my right start going nuts, running around everywhere. Couldn't make out what was going on in the corner they came from but a few ran back and forth in front of me a few times before going to the corner all the action started from. My best guess is one doe was hot or close and a buck blew up the group to get her out. 10 minutes later i see 3 deer walking towards me from that direction on a trail heading directly infront of me. Get set, ready to shoot and they turn at the last second coming on my weak hand side and downwind. So now i am stuck with a doe at 20 yds broadside trying to find me and my bow is on the wrong side. I stayed still till she stomped off behind a thick bush and got ready but she didn't pop back out from the bush. The other two deer popped out which ended up being her yearlings and even though i could of shot them at any time over the next 20 mins i waited to see if moma came back out. She did, directly behind me and head on. We had a staring contest for 10 mins and then she did a 180 and walked off. Never blew or ran, just slowly walked off. Was an exciting morning to say the least.


To be clear not all of MD is it legal to hunt on Sunday. Depends on private vs public and county you are hunting. Just wanted to clear that up. That is all continue.


----------



## yetihunter1

Scott99 said:


> To be clear not all of MD is it legal to hunt on Sunday. Depends on private vs public and county you are hunting. Just wanted to clear that up. That is all continue.


I stand corrected haha, i was on private, in Charles County which allows Sunday hunting this past weekend.


----------



## CBB

After a brief intermission I'm back up for the evening. New stand, just hung it a week ago. Hope to catch one of the bucks that's been crossing here


----------



## yetihunter1

CBB said:


> After a brief intermission I'm back up for the evening. New stand, just hung it a week ago. Hope to catch one of the bucks that's been crossing here


Good luck!


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> I'm not even seeing deer and there's no shortage of them.I've had years like this in the past when there's a big mast crop a couple miles away but that isn't the case.I'm not sure if it's the weather,the swirling wind or I just suck at hunting now.


Same. I suck at hunting. I have never had a season like this. I haven't seen a deer from a stand with a bow in my hand since the first day. I couldn't even guess how many hours that would add up to.


----------



## nicko

Heavy mast crop down in 5C but if I had to guess, I would say a lot of the corn still being up and a lot of leaves still being on the trees is having an effect on lack of movement. A lot of cover everywhere and not much need to venture out of that cover.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Same. I suck at hunting. I have never had a season like this. I haven't seen a deer from a stand with a bow in my hand since the first day. I couldn't even guess how many hours that would add up to.


Thursday night my kid killed his fifth deer for the year.We got home and my wife actually acted irritated that I hadn't killed anything.She assumed I was putting off killing one so I could keep hunting lol.I told her I had a pocket of tags and I haven't even had one walk past in almost a month.The wind has been terrible most times I've gone but even when it isn't nothing walks past.I haven't even bumped any on the way in or out and I know they're there.


----------



## j.d.m.

As I’m about to set up on SGL, a guy comes through with his dog (not on a leash), appearing to be scouting. His dog just running all over like a kid, him not carrying any weapon or anything, just tromping through all the deer habitat that actually is here. Right around 3:45-4 pm. I just don’t get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> Thursday night my kid killed his fifth deer for the year.We got home and my wife actually acted irritated that I hadn't killed anything.She assumed I was putting off killing one so I could keep hunting lol.I told her I had a pocket of tags and I haven't even had one walk past in almost a month.The wind has been terrible most times I've gone but even when it isn't nothing walks past.I haven't even bumped any on the way in or out and I know they're there.


If I didn't have cameras up I'm certain I would have quit by now.


----------



## 138104

My one camera is blowing up with photos. So far, 2 spikes, a forkie, and 4 doe. My son is out, so hopefully one of them come his way.

Also saw a buck chasing a doe when walking the dog. This is all from 4:00 to now.


----------



## Pyme

I had to run in to town earlier today. There was a small buck standing out in the middle of a cut corn field at 11 o'clock, looking stupid and lovelorn, just looking around. 

So they're starting to roam in the middle of the days, out into the middle of fields.


----------



## 138104

Son had a buck just out of range. He picked the wrong stand as he said the buck walked by the 2-man.


----------



## jlh42581

I've pretty much decided this will be my last year of taking vacation and hunting in pa during the rut on public. If I'm taking vacation I'm gonna make it count.

Hope to draw Iowa next year. If not I've got two backups already picked.

I'll hunt the weekends, maybe evening or morning but I'm over it. Wasted so much time on terrible hunting. I'll get my fill on the days I can. The prospects have been so terrible the last few years it's really killed my enthusiasm. I kill deer every year but I can't remember the last time it was due to a vacation day.


----------



## ianb1116

jlh42581 said:


> I've pretty much decided this will be my last year of taking vacation and hunting in pa during the rut on public. If I'm taking vacation I'm gonna make it count.
> 
> Hope to draw Iowa next year. If not I've got two backups already picked.
> 
> I'll hunt the weekends, maybe evening or morning but I'm over it. Wasted so much time on terrible hunting. I'll get my fill on the days I can. The prospects have been so terrible the last few years it's really killed my enthusiasm. I kill deer every year but I can't remember the last time it was due to a vacation day.


I know how you feel and can’t say I don’t sympathize. But the year is young and deer ARE beginning to move. We’ve had a lot of action on camera but very little in the stand. Gotta wait for Wednesday. There’s a cold snap coming that is sure to get them moving.


----------



## Pyme

jlh42581 said:


> I've pretty much decided this will be my last year of taking vacation and hunting in pa during the rut on public. If I'm taking vacation I'm gonna make it count.
> 
> Hope to draw Iowa next year. If not I've got two backups already picked.
> 
> I'll hunt the weekends, maybe evening or morning but I'm over it. Wasted so much time on terrible hunting. I'll get my fill on the days I can. The prospects have been so terrible the last few years it's really killed my enthusiasm. I kill deer every year but I can't remember the last time it was due to a vacation day.


Don't make a drastic move based on this year.

Weeks of overly hot weather, followed by weeks of rain.

This year's season has been anything but normal. 🥴


----------



## Mathias

Checked out my deke and moved on. Only deer of the afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

PAbigbear said:


> Same. I suck at hunting. I have never had a season like this. I haven't seen a deer from a stand with a bow in my hand since the first day. I couldn't even guess how many hours that would add up to.


You're not alone. I went into this season with by far the most confidence I've ever had. Thought I had this new public parcel I'm hunting figured out perfectly. Turns out none of the deer are where I suspected they'd be. These mountain deer humbled me for sure. Good news is I learned a ton of info this year, and I should be able to capitalize on it by the end of season. And should have a superb next season.


----------



## Bigmike23

Had two dandies chasing today multiple times throughout the day at my most remote and difficult to access camera. Camera shows they were there at 7, 11,1230, and 4. I'm dieing to get in the woods!!! But can't till Sat


----------



## nicko

I get being frustrated if hunting has been tough so far but weather up until today has been far from ideal. It's just going to get better from here on. I remember past years where I took my rut-cation right around Halloween into the 1st week of November and coming away wondering what the big deal was about this time because I wasn't seeing rutting activity and not a lot of movement. I now plan my rut-cation for the 2nd week of November (or maybe later after this year). Warm temps are a killer when it comes to deer movement and I no longer feel the need to be out there under less than ideal conditions. I'll bide my time and be patient.

The prime rut phase takes place at the same time every year and this is not it. Give it 1-1.5 weeks.


----------



## CBB

Ended up seeing 4 more deer 3 doe and a buck. The buck chased the doe past me after it was too dark to see well. Not sure what it was. Looked like a 6 or 8 point


----------



## 12-Ringer

Next 7-10days look prime.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Next 7-10days look prime.


Yeah, there was more activity tonight at my place than I’ve seen in weeks. Too bad my son picked the wrong stand! He said he’ll be back out tomorrow after school.


----------



## huntin_addict

Filled my first doe tag on Columbus Day, filled my PA buck tag late last week, and filled my OH buck tag this evening. I love being completely mobile, gotta go where they are.


----------



## ZDC

I went out last night and was hunting from the ground like I normally do. 

I had a red fox come chargeing through the brush right at me and at 2 yards stopped and just stared at me for about 30 seconds. Than it took a few steps back and to it's left and looked at me some more. Than it circled behind me 10 yards and sat down behind me for about 5 minutes before going after a squirrel in the distance. 

My guess is that was that foxes first encounter with a human.


----------



## nicko

Oddly bright walk-in this morning. Didn’t need the light until I got near my stand.


----------



## davydtune

Still just young dudes moving up here for the most part. Switch will flip soon though


----------



## Gene94

While I'm in Illinois....









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Wow that’s a good one Gene!!!


----------



## Gene94

Yup, I guess when the cat's away the mice come out to play....

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Just rattled in a beautiful red fox.


----------



## Billy H

Gene94 said:


> While I'm in Illinois....
> View attachment 7493932
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


 Send the GPS , I’ll get rid of that pesky critter for ya till you get back.

How’s the huntin where you are?


----------



## Gene94

Billy H said:


> Send the GPS , I’ll get rid of that pesky critter for ya till you get back.
> 
> How’s the huntin where you are?


Lol
Haven't had much happen yet out here in Illinois. Saw a 6 point and 3 doe yesterday and hung 2 stands. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

You’d think it was October 2 instead of November 2 with as many green leaves as there still are on the trees.


----------



## Mathias

Active morning thus far. 5 bucks, first was decent with a broken beam the other 4 together wouldn’t make a shooter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Just rattled in a beautiful red fox.


That is what I did last night


----------



## Mr. October

From Eastern PA Weather Authority:
_Mainly cloudy skies are expected on Tuesday as the next frontal boundary moves through the region on the lead of a very potent early November trough. Scattered light rain showers are possible from late morning through mid-afternoon as the front works through. With clearing skies during the evening and ample opportunity for effective radiational cooling overnight, the first frost is possible for our interior SE PA locations mainly away from the Philadelphia metro._

I'm thinking tomorrow morning is gonna be GOOOOOD!


----------



## Mr. October

Just had a young buck come up through the yards across the street. He disappeared before I could grab my phone. He was a clearly looking for love. We live solidly in the middle of a development.


----------



## j.d.m.

Every night we take a walk through our development, there are the same 3 doe that are around that we usually see each night, hanging around the same general 3 or 4 houses. They are at the point where we can walk right by them at 10 yards and they just stand there and watch us walk. Not even a flinch out of them. So far, no buck around them ever. 
Hope it starts getting good as I’m all but out of pto. Have a few days this week, and next week and then I’m done with time off to hunt. 

Those that are complaining about how bad this October is, it’s not just us, PA. I still watch Midwest Whitetail, and the episode from October 18th had them saying about it being a horrible October for them in Iowa. So for those that get frustrated about the weather, it’s not just PA. I also have been giving up hunting in early October. Just always have a lot to do yet, and hunting never really has been that good with the exception of a few solid “patterned” buck. As I got older, with more responsibilities, I just started using the time more wisely. I could never pattern deer movement by only hunting Saturdays. It just always feels like a waste of time. A lot can change in one week. Now, for most part, I don’t get serious about it till week of Halloween, and that includes the cameras. 

Good luck out there, as it is getting to that time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Buddy killed this buck today at his place in Lehigh Co.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Buddy killed this buck today at his place in Lehigh Co.


That’s a beauty of a buck.


----------



## nicko

Despite decent weather and wind conditions, it was a slow morning and the only deer I saw was one I bumped while relocating. Unfortunately this property is one of those ones that you need get it right for your morning sit in the first couple hours of light, not much else is going to happen the rest of the day. Packed it in and will make a plan for tomorrow.


----------



## Schleprock1

I just went outside to disconnect and drain the hoses at the house. It is a very noticeable temp drop out there. And the southwest wind is perfect for my location. Hoping to fill may 4th tag tonight and avoid the colder temps. Calling for a shower here around 3. Hope it is on time and out of the area by the time I get off work at 3:30.


----------



## pops423

November 1st had one of my target bucks at 55 yards but wouldn't come off a doe.


----------



## davydtune

Couple more pics of my buddy Ray's buck. Think it's only his 5th ever and only the 3rd with a bow, definitely his biggest and boy was he pumped! Called all fired up, lol!


----------



## Scott99

Nice buck davytune which DMU?


----------



## Spac433

View attachment 7494096
What does everyone think of the new neighbor


----------



## davydtune

Scott99 said:


> Nice buck davytune which DMU?


1B


----------



## davydtune

Some fun stuff.....progressing along.....hopefully next season 😊


----------



## rambofirstblood

A few small bucks the last few days.
Saw my first fisher, he saw me moving trying to get a better look,
came right to the tree and looked up at me.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to the guys getting it done


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> Some fun stuff.....progressing along.....hopefully next season [emoji4]


Nice work! You have some skills sir!


----------



## hobbs4421

I’m in the stand now. Unfortunately I have pretty bad bronchitis, and I’m trying not to cough. On steroids and antibiotics. I’ll be hunting today through Saturday! Pretty stoked!


----------



## jlh42581

Free afternoon off to vote. I'll vote when it's dark. 8pt came past this stand at 6 last night. He's no book buck but he better not come past tonight.


----------



## CBB

Just came back to the clearcut. Hoping that big group of doe are around and attracting some attention. Snowing now! Off rest of the week


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Just had a young buck come up through the yards across the street. He disappeared before I could grab my phone. He was a clearly looking for love. We live solidly in the middle of a development.


----------



## CBB

Deerless sit for me


----------



## Johnboy60

Dittos. Cold and windy.


----------



## Pyme

Everybody has been predicting that tomorrow is "the day"..... 🤞


----------



## Johnboy60

Pyme said:


> Everybody has been predicting that tomorrow is "the day"..... 🤞


I guess that settles it. Back in the stand at daybreak.


----------



## jlh42581

I didn't see anything myself, neither did the other guy at the lot coming out


----------



## tyepsu

Shot my Ohio buck last evening. I'm off work until the 15th. Going to hunt 2A tomorrow morning and then pack my truck tomorrow evening and head to my parents on Thursday in Tioga County to hunt with my dad through the 13th. My goal is to get my dad a shot on a nice buck. With a doe and a buck down in Ohio and a doe kilked in Pennsylvania, a buck in PA would just be a bonus at this point. Just going to enjoy the time with my parents .


----------



## Pyme

Johnboy60 said:


> I guess that settles it. Back in the stand at daybreak.


Don't blame me if it's a bust!

I'm only repeating rumors.

You know how these guys gossip. 😁


----------



## Bigmike23

3 straight days a shooter has been at the stand around 8-930. Can't wait for Saturday. It should be 25 degrees when I get to the stand and a perfect N wind for the sit. I'm lowering my standards as after this Saturday my hunting time is pretty much over with the new job


----------



## Pyme

Bigmike23 said:


> I'm lowering my standards as after this Saturday my hunting time is pretty much over with the new job







😎 😄


----------



## Bigmike23

Pyme said:


> 😎 😄


🤣


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was on stand for a total of 40 mins saw 6 doe and 2 buck...one definitely would have taken an arrow had he been about 15 yards closer.


Left work around 11:30 with the plan to hunt at camp this evening...terrible truck fire on I80 had me at a standstill for about 75-80 minutes...which basically cost me my pm plans (it's already a 4.5hr drive). Got to camp, literally jumped out of the truck grabbed one of my stands and hiked it back onto a ridge I like hunting in the mornings on west winds when the corn is up ... hung the stand hustled back to camp grabbed my bow and jumped into our “barn stand”, roughly 40 yards from the back of our pole garage...with about 5 mins of light left all hell breaks loose in the creek below me and deer start running right at me...5 doe and a basket racked something....they run past me, along side of the garage and out into the cut fields across the road....down below I still hear a ruckus but can barely see...here comes a doe bolting North to South across the bottom with a nice buck in tow...had she peeled up the hill I likely would have gotten a shot, but she stayed about 20 yards below me, with him about 15 yards below her...seems he did not want her going back across the creek...like a herding dog....

Hopefully I'll have similar action the rest of the week.


----------



## nicko

.


Pyme said:


> Everybody has been predicting that tomorrow is "the day"..... 🤞


You'll never know if tomorrow is "the"day unless you get out there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Everything with the forecast and conditions just looked too good not to change my plans....who knows what next week will be and I am fortunate enough to have a little flexibility.

We had three guys hunt yesterday and today (4 if you count my 40-mins this afternoon)
Pop shot a doe
Saw two nice buck that most would shoot, that didn't cooperate, but were not too far behind some doe
His buddy hit a buck tonight that we'll hopefully recover in the AM...🤞
I could have easily shot a doe or that basket rack.

That's all in just two days...might not sound like much compared to some, or even to us most years, but something strange has been going on this year....glad I visit this thread, because at least I know it's not just us....


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> You'll never know if tomorrow is "the"day unless you get out there.


It's going to be interesting to see what the first snow of the season tonight is going to do, even if it doesn't stick around long tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> *Everything with the forecast and conditions just looked too good not to change my plans....who knows what next week will be *and I am fortunate enough to have a little flexibility.
> 
> We had three guys hunt yesterday and today (4 if you count my 40-mins this afternoon)
> Pop shot a doe
> Saw two nice buck that most would shoot, that didn't cooperate, but were not too far behind some doe
> His buddy hit a buck tonight that we'll hopefully recover in the AM...🤞
> I could have easily shot a doe or that basket rack.
> 
> That's all in just two days...might not sound like much compared to some, or even to us most years, but something strange has been going on this year....glad I visit this thread, because at least I know it's not just us....


I think all of us know the weather forecasters are not entirely reliable. Got a jump on favorable conditions when you can if you have the ability to do so.

I have no inclination to hunt a hot temperature spike in November in the northern tier like I did last year. I would sooner push my trip back a week and change plans rather than hunt in 70+ degree weather in November. Strike when the iron is hot/cold.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Been snowing here (Ulysses Township, Potter County) off and on since 5:30PM, not really sticking....b


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I think all of us know the weather forecasters are not entirely reliable. Got a jump on favorable conditions when you can if you have the ability to do so.
> 
> I have no inclination to hunt a hot temperature spike in November in the northern tier like I did last year. I would sooner push my trip back a week and change plans rather than hunt in 70+ degree weather in November. Strike when the iron is hot/cold.



Yep, but I know not everyone can be flexible, some choose their fall vacations in January. 

Hope the trend continues for you next week when your up. My cousin and his buddy's will all be up next week, staying at the lodges at Potter County Family Campground in Coudersport. Two are already tagged out so they will be chasing pheasants over in Pheonix Run and grouse out back.


----------



## Mathias

One spikey. Then shortly thereafter a dandy, possibly my target buck 80 yards off looking my way. Nature works in a strange, protective, way. A doe, unseen by me, approached the deke and commenced blowing for a solid 10 minutes. At that point my only desire was for her to come within range 😡


----------



## Gene94

Another of my brothers tagged out tonight!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## timberghost51

I have one more vacation day I can use this year. Wanted to use it tomorrow but book is full. So I can either take off Thursday or Friday for and all day sit? Should I jump on that or hang on to it for next week? Can’t decide! Hunting 1B


----------



## PAbigbear

I didn't have any intentions on shooting a doe but I couldn't stand to see her running around only using 3 legs. She gave me a perfect 11 yard shot and went about 80.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Tough call…if you can hunt Sat….might be god to take Friday…especially if you hunt the same area…you”ll get back to back days


----------



## muzzypower

12-Ringer said:


> Everything with the forecast and conditions just looked too good not to change my plans....who knows what next week will be and I am fortunate enough to have a little flexibility.
> 
> We had three guys hunt yesterday and today (4 if you count my 40-mins this afternoon)
> Pop shot a doe
> Saw two nice buck that most would shoot, that didn't cooperate, but were not too far behind some doe
> His buddy hit a buck tonight that we'll hopefully recover in the AM...🤞
> I could have easily shot a doe or that basket rack.
> 
> That's all in just two days...might not sound like much compared to some, or even to us most years, but something strange has been going on this year....glad I visit this thread, because at least I know it's not just us....


Feels like the world is gonna end lately...even the whitetail season is way off its axis!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Really wanted to hunt all day or at least hit the pm but I'll have my first sit for this week in the am tomorrow. 1st hunt on a property I haven't hunted this season yet so have no clue what could be around...or not.
Doubting I'll feel like doing it, but if I can get done with work earlier enough to get out the last hour...I might. It can certainly payoff to get out whenever you can this time of year! 

I can hunt as much as I want till the 19th after tomorrow...except for one of those pesky no hunting SUNDAY's in-between.


----------



## Lcavok99

Good luck to those that are out hunting today

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

My camera at the house has gone crazy the last 48 hours. Deer from 7-10 AM and at least one mature buck in there, maybe two.


----------



## CBB

2 decent looking bucks on cell cam last night under the cover of darkness. 
Had 1 buck on a different cam at 530 that would have made me think about it.


----------



## Pyme

So much for the weather forecast.

Called for snow/rain mixture overnight and into this morning. I walked outside at 5:30, looked up and saw a sky full of stars. 🥴

I really should've been a weatherman. Nowhere else can you be wrong so much at work and not get fired. 😄


----------



## Mathias

Time to swap out some of my gear for the heavy stuff. Hopefully I’ll be out later today. My cameras have been quiet the last couple of days.
First frost here in sePA.


----------



## jlh42581

One more year of brown and down you can just about stick a fork in it here. I don't even wanna know DPSM. There's not even road kills


----------



## 138104

Woke up to a bunch of notifications from my Reveals. Turns out this guy bedded by my camera, resulting in 14 photos. [emoji23]


----------



## nicko

Bumped a deer on my walk in this morning. Didn’t see it but when I passed downwind of where it was, I caught the unmissable musky odor of buck.


----------



## Pyme

jlh42581 said:


> One more year of brown and down you can just about stick a fork in it here. I don't even wanna know DPSM. There's not even road kills


"DPSM" didn't immediately register in my mind, so I did a quick acronym search.

I don't think you were talking about " Democratic Party of Serbs in Macedonia ". That was the first result that popped up! 😄

I guess the acronym people think that's somehow more important than our deer densities. They need to straighten out their priorities.... 😎


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Turns out this guy bedded by my camera, resulting in 14 photos.


That's cool.

Not sure I've ever seen a trail cam picture of a deer actually bedded down in front of the camera.


----------



## Schleprock1

Finished my season last evening with doe number 3. 
I hunt 23 acres of woods with corn on two sides of it. Even with that small wood lot I keep mobile with my hang on stand. I had it in 4 different locations and shot deer from every location but the first day on the first sit. Got one on the second sit in that location. I went into the woods 9 times and actually shot 5 deer counting the buck that refused to die that I posted about earlier. All shots were under 15 yards. 
This was one of my best years as far as filling the tags efficiently. Last year, after the first week and two kills all I could find were forky's and spikes for the rest of the season.
Good luck to those who still have tags to fill. Enjoy this chill it's going back to the 60's next week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

What a difference a day and 270 miles makes…

My am view


----------



## jacobh

Good luck guys first buck pics during day in a while


----------



## tyepsu

Got all settled in Allegheny County section of 2A this morning. Cool and calm. Didn't see or hear any deer on my way in. Hopefully they are moving. Going to try and be very selective with what I shoot.


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Not sure I've ever seen a trail cam picture of a deer actually bedded down in front of the camera.


This camera is right outside of a small stand of pines where does like to bed down in. I suspect he was scoping them out.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> What a difference a day and 270 miles makes…
> 
> My am view


Now _that_ looks good. 👍


----------



## CBB

Got all settled in this morning couple doe and fawns working their way past before it was light enough to shoot. I hear a grunt behind me. Racked buck not sure what he was but was about ear wide. Maybe a little more. Hope it wasn't a target buck.
Either way good start to this morning in the snow..


----------



## dougell

Another slow night for me but I did have a couple doe mill around within range.Just no interest in shooting one right now.My son hunted near a quarry close to home and sent me a picture of a jogger and his dog in bright orange running 20 yards from him at 5:30.Fourty five minutes later a doe wandered by down the same path and he shot her.


----------



## ianb1116

Another sit today. 30 deg here in SE PA. Not much movement. Had a forky come by. I waved as he moved along. Acting a little “jazzed up” though.


----------



## yetihunter1

Sat all day yesterday in the drizzle, saw two deer in the am and nothing for the rest of the day beyond foxes and squirrels.


----------



## nicko

Nothing was happening from the tree stand so I got down and moved to the powerline… Sitting in some tall grass and threw a couple grunts on the tube… Within a couple minutes, had a four point cruise right past me at 20 yards and never knew I was here.


----------



## Mathias

I’ve grunted in numerous small bucks. Only one decent buck in all the years. Typically when I grunt to a mature/shooter, he runs the other way. 💨 
New book downloaded, ready for an extended sit.


----------



## Billy H

Nice morning in 5C had three doe come in and bed @ 40 yards early. After about an hour they moved on. I’m laying off the doe for now. With one doe in the freezer and maybe a buck yet, that will be enough meat for my purposes.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Another slow night for me but I did have a couple doe mill around within range.Just no interest in shooting one right now.My son hunted near a quarry close to home and sent me a picture of a jogger and his dog in bright orange running 20 yards from him at 5:30.Fourty five minutes later a doe wandered by down the same path and he shot her.


Too often, hunters get upset by activity like this, but as just shown, in populated or semi-populated areas, the deer are so used to it that it doesn't phase them. Not saying it applies to your son, as obviously he stayed, kept hunting, and killed a deer. Just an observation in general.

And give credit to the jogger for wearing orange. He was enjoying his pastime while acknowledging that he was sharing the woods with hunters.


----------



## Lcavok99

Shot a good buck, and had a major broad head malfunction. Beyond pissed right now. Blood stopped 400 yards into the track









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Lcavok99 said:


> Shot a good buck, and had a major broad head malfunction. Beyond pissed right now. Blood stopped 400 yards into the track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


What head is that??


----------



## Mathias

Reaper?


----------



## andymick32

I connected with my biggest buck to date last night, right at last light. I actually had just taken my arrow off my bow and was putting it in my quiver when I heard two deep grunts behind me and to my left. I hurried up and knocked an arrow and had a good idea where he'd cross me. One small opening about 30 yards at my 9:00. I knew it was my only chance. I let out a loud mouth grunt and sure enough he stopped right where I wanted him to and I let if fly. I ended up hitting up a touch high right in the spine and dropped him. I wasn't even sure what buck it was until I got down to it and man was I pumped. It was my best buck on camera and my personal best. 8 put, 18.5" * pt, 2C.

Bucks were on the move this morning. I had two good bucks in front of my one cam this morning and my son and I watched a nice 8 pt walk right past the house this morning through an open field. Get out there guys....


----------



## 138104

andymick32 said:


> I connected with my biggest buck to date last night, right at last light. I actually had just taken my arrow off my bow and was putting it in my quiver when I heard two deep grunts behind me and to my left. I hurried up and put my arrow back on my bow and had a good idea where he'd cross me. One small opening about 30 yards at my 9:00. I knew it was my only chance. I let out a loud mouth grunt and sure enough he stopped right where I wanted him to and I let if fly. I ended up hitting up a touch high right in the spine and dropped him. I wasn't even sure what buck it was until I got down to it and man was I pumped. It was my best buck on camera and my personal best. 8 put, 18.5" * pt, 2C.
> 
> Bucks were on the move this morning. I had two good bucks in front of my one cam this morning and my son and I watched a nice 8 pt walk right past the house this morning through an open field. Get out there guys....


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Andy that’s a great buck


----------



## Mathias

‘Grats Andy on your success!!


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Reaper?


I think you are right. Looks like he shot it into a freaking cinderblock! That much damage shouldn’t happen on a deer!


----------



## Lcavok99

Perry24 said:


> What head is that??


Grim reaper, 75 grain

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcavok99

Shot was right around the armpit area too, didnt hit bone to my knowledge. Going back in the afternoon to keep looking

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Looks like he shot it into a freaking cinderblock! That much damage shouldn’t happen on a deer!


Was that a pass-through, or did it fall back out somewhere along the tracking job?

If a pass-through, could any of that damage have happened upon impact with the ground on the far side of the deer? Possibly some rocks? And then further damaged (blade folded forward) when it was pulled out?

I don't shoot mechanicals, never have, but I just can't see how that could happen in a deer.

(Questions to Lcavak99, not Perry24)


----------



## 138104

Lcavok99 said:


> Shot was right around the armpit area too, didnt hit bone to my knowledge. Going back in the afternoon to keep looking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Yeah, nothing there that should mangle a head like that. I hope you can recover him this afternoon!


----------



## 138104

Duplicate


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Andy


----------



## Lcavok99

Pyme said:


> Was that a pass-through, or did it fall back out somewhere along the tracking job?
> 
> If a pass-through, could any of that damage have happened upon impact with the ground on the far side of the deer? Possibly some rocks? And then further damaged (blade folded forward) when it was pulled out?
> 
> I don't shoot mechanicals, never have, but I just can't see how that could happen in a deer.
> 
> (Questions to Lcavak99, not Perry24)


Possibly, the arrow buried up to the fletchings and the deer ran away with the arrow still in it. Found the arrow 100 yards away in a Bush. I got the deer on camera right before the shot and right after the shot. Cant see the arrow in it though
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Andy!


----------



## Mr. October

It was definitely a good morning to be in the woods. I came "this" close. I had a buck follow a doe through at about 7:45. Grunting like crazy, zig zagging all over the woods. Unfortunately she zigged the wrong way and off they went.


----------



## 138104

Outside my office window. Guess she is coming into heat.


----------



## Spac433

What do you think







what do you think of the new neighbor


----------



## Spac433

This is his girlfriend


----------



## Pyme

Spac433 said:


> View attachment 7494640
> What do you think
> View attachment 7494640
> what do you think of the new neighbor


Is that a high fence or low fence operation you're running? 😉


----------



## ZDC

Lcavok99 said:


> Shot a good buck, and had a major broad head malfunction. Beyond pissed right now. Blood stopped 400 yards into the track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


That's why I shoot a good fixed head * Magnus stingers* I would hate to do everything right only for blades to not open or not have enough penetration.


----------



## Spac433

Fence is in backyard he chased away 6 point a few minutes ago. Have never seen him before today. We are in Delaware county


----------



## nicko

That's a solid buck there spac. Time to set a stand up on your shed roof.


----------



## ZDC

Spac433 said:


> View attachment 7494642
> This is his girlfriend


----------



## Spac433

nicko said:


> That's a solid buck there spac. Time to set a stand up on your shed roof.


If only there wasnt a school right behind him


----------



## treestandnappin

2D here. Saw 5 bucks yesterday afternoon and 5 this morning. Getting real windy again


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> Too often, hunters get upset by activity like this, but as just shown, in populated or semi-populated areas, the deer are so used to it that it doesn't phase them. Not saying it applies to your son, as obviously he stayed, kept hunting, and killed a deer. Just an observation in general.
> 
> And give credit to the jogger for wearing orange. He was enjoying his pastime while acknowledging that he was sharing the woods with hunters.


He was upset when he texted me the video lol.He felt the guy obviously knew people were hunting there because he had orange on.I told him to sit the last hour out.The guy had as much right to jog there as he did to hunt there.He tried hunting that area a bunch last year but kids on dirt bikes messed up almost every hunt.They blocked all the ATV and dirt bike access off so he thought he'd be good,then a jogger comes through with his dog lol.


----------



## CBB

Lcavok99 said:


> Shot a good buck, and had a major broad head malfunction. Beyond pissed right now. Blood stopped 400 yards into the track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk



Sorry to see that. Not trying to be a jerk but that's why I don't use mechanicals. Fixed blades don't fail to deploy. 
Sorry you had a bad day. Hope the buck survives


----------



## dougell

Nice buck Andy.


----------



## Lcavok99

CBB said:


> Sorry to see that. Not trying to be a jerk but that's why I don't use mechanicals. Fixed blades don't fail to deploy.
> Sorry you had a bad day. Hope the buck survives


Am going to give a real good search tomorrow morning for the deer. I talked to a blood tracker, and unfortunately all of the ones close to me are already on calls or on vacation but we discuss it, and believe its a non-lethal hit, that the arrow deflected upon impact and broadhead breaking, sending the arrow down and towards the brisquit. The blood clotted up once the deer started walking 300 yards into the track. All signs point to this being the situation.


----------



## CBB

Congrats to everyone that has got a deer. I didn't see anything from 8am until almost noon. Does bedded in laurel below me and behind me. Never saw a buck cruising as I typically do in this spot. 
They are here. One lady somewhere else may smell a little prettier. 
Had to take an intermission to come home and use the outhouse. Had a snack and heading back out shortly


----------



## Mr. October

I think I can b*tch about this safely here. I follow a couple rifle owner groups on Facebook. I'm a little tired of reading about guys using deer, elk, and other animals as reactive targets for their entertainment and showing off with their rifles. I stopped arguing over there a long time ago but get tired of the arguments of "Where I hunt you can't get any closer" . . yet I guarantee you people take the same animals with bows where they hunt. It's a living, breathing, potentially suffering animal. If you want a reactive target go clang some steel at 1000 yards. I've done it. It's a lot of fun. In addition to this post there was another with a mule deer shot at 675 yards and an elk at 700 yards. At those distances you could have had a full on, shouting political debate before shooting and the animals would still never know you are in the woods. As you can see, the guy here is complaining that his first kill with his rifle was "only" 175 yards and he wished for a 500-600 yard shot. Really? I've never wished I was farther away. And he took a high-risk shot too. Sorry . . rant over.


----------



## ZDC

****** 


Mr. October said:


> I think I can b*tch about this safely here. I follow a couple rifle owner groups on Facebook. I'm a little tired of reading about guys using deer, elk, and other animals as reactive targets for their entertainment and showing off with their rifles. I stopped arguing over there a long time ago but get tired of the arguments of "Where I hunt you can't get any closer" . . yet I guarantee you people take the same animals with bows where they hunt. It's a living, breathing, potentially suffering animal. If you want a reactive target go clang some steel at 1000 yards. I've done it. It's a lot of fun. In addition to this post there was another with a mule deer shot at 675 yards and an elk at 700 yards. At those distances you could have had a full on, shouting political debate before shooting and the animals would still never know you are in the woods. As you can see, the guy here is complaining that his first kill with his rifle was "only" 175 yards and he wished for a 500-600 yard shot. Really? I've never wished I was farther away. And he took a high-risk shot too. Sorry . . rant over.
> 
> View attachment 7494682


That guy is a ******


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> I'm a little tired of reading about guys using deer, elk, and other animals as reactive targets for their entertainment and showing off with their rifles.


I absolutely, 100%, unequivocally agree.

And I've mentioned before that I used to be a competitive 600 and 1000 yard High Power shooter, so I get the "challenge".

However........ change "rifle" to "bow", change yardage from 700 to 70, and couldn't we think we were reading the exact same story on here about somebody saying they could still do it at 100 yards? 

Bowhunters are by no means immune, or above rifle hunters.

Both bother the hell out of me, regardless of weapon of choice.


----------



## tyepsu

I've lost a few deer over the years and it sucks. I hate the feeling. That being said I never blame my equipment. Native Americans killed lots of deer with much lesser technology. If you make a good shot, all modern arrows and broadheads will kill a deer. People make poor shots and want to blame their equipment, instead of admiting their mistake. That being said, there is absolutely no reason to shoot a mechanical over a fixed blade and a lot of reasons not to shoot them. If your bow is tuned, a fixed blade broadhead will fly the same as a field point and offer far superior penetration.


----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> I think I can b*tch about this safely here.


Some people (fellow Hunters) like to shoot long distance with rifles. Some like to shoot over 100 yards with archery equipment, be it compound or crossbow. As long as they are well practiced at those ranges and are making well placed shots, good for them. 
I prefer to pick the right location and kill deer within 15 yards from my tree stand. Others feel sitting in a tree and waiting isn't "sporting" and prefer still hunting or stalking. 
Do what works for you and let the others figure out what works for them. Hopefully they have enough sense that if they are not getting the results they should be, they'll shorten up the distance to what they are actually capable of.


----------



## jacobh

This is happening in archery too. U hear guys shooting deer 70-100 yds now with bows. What happened to being stealthy and getting close? Issue I always say is hunting became a sport and sports are about competition. Now it’s who can shoot the farthest or the biggest. Guys get mad because someone shot “their” instead of being happy for them. It’s rather sad



Mr. October said:


> I think I can b*tch about this safely here. I follow a couple rifle owner groups on Facebook. I'm a little tired of reading about guys using deer, elk, and other animals as reactive targets for their entertainment and showing off with their rifles. I stopped arguing over there a long time ago but get tired of the arguments of "Where I hunt you can't get any closer" . . yet I guarantee you people take the same animals with bows where they hunt. It's a living, breathing, potentially suffering animal. If you want a reactive target go clang some steel at 1000 yards. I've done it. It's a lot of fun. In addition to this post there was another with a mule deer shot at 675 yards and an elk at 700 yards. At those distances you could have had a full on, shouting political debate before shooting and the animals would still never know you are in the woods. As you can see, the guy here is complaining that his first kill with his rifle was "only" 175 yards and he wished for a 500-600 yard shot. Really? I've never wished I was farther away. And he took a high-risk shot too. Sorry . . rant over.
> 
> View attachment 7494682


----------



## goathillinpa

Lcavok99, its weird you just posted this. My son shot an 8 point last night but we recovered him. But the buck was perfectly broad side when he shot and looked like he hit him perfectly up the crease. When we went to track the deer there wasn't much blood which had me concerned but when we found the deer I found out why. The shot entrance was perfect like I thought but the exit was back and came out the bottom with guts hanging out which clogged the hole. After looking over the situation I realized on of the blades broke in half on the spitfire broadhead. My guess is it hit bone which severally deflected the arrow to come out on an angle which was not possible without a deflection. Crazy things happen but this has me thinking hard of going to a fixed head.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mr. October said:


> It was definitely a good morning to be in the woods. I came "this" close. I had a buck follow a doe through at about 7:45. Grunting like crazy, zig zagging all over the woods. Unfortunately she zigged the wrong way and off they went.


That happened to me last week with a real beauty. Doe was coming right down my shooting trail and then cut in about 30 yards out into brush. Big buck never left her track. Such a small difference between close and kill.


----------



## Johnboy60

Lcavok99 said:


> Shot was right around the armpit area too, didnt hit bone to my knowledge. Going back in the afternoon to keep looking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


If arrow was sticking out of the other side of the deer broadhead might have got beat up from deer running through saplings. Hope you find him.


----------



## nicko

Question for you guys that butcher your own deer…the processor I take my deer to overall I am happy with. I really have no plans to try and start processing deer myself. But the last couple deer I have taken to him I’ve gotten back and no tenderloins. Including the one I just picked up today. When I asked him what happened he said that they were too dirty and had too much dried blood on them and by the time he got done trying to trim away the stuff that he said got “dirty”, there was not enough to salvage.

The deer that I just got back from him, I shot on Friday evening, dressed it within 30 minutes of the kill, overnight temperatures were down to 40°, and I had the deer to him by 12 noon on Saturday. I did not foul up the gutting process nor pop the gut. So this is the first I’ve heard of blood ruining tenderloins. Is this something any of you encounter when processing your own deer?

Good thing about this processor is I know I’m getting my own deer and not getting mixed with anybody else’s. I’m just wondering if he’s being overly picky about the tenderloins (or eating them himself). Either way, I will be plucking those out immediately during the cleaning process with every deer moving forward. I look forward to getting them too much to have someone tell me that they could not be salvaged.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Question for you guys that butcher your own deer…the processor I take my deer to overall I am happy with. I really have no plans to try and start processing deer myself. But the last couple deer I have taken to him I’ve gotten back and no tenderloins. Including the one I just picked up today. When I asked him what happened he said that they were too dirty and had too much dried blood on them and by the time he got done trying to trim away the stuff that he said got “dirty”, there was not enough to salvage.
> 
> The deer that I just got back from him, I shot on Friday evening, dressed it within 30 minutes of the kill, overnight temperatures were down to 40°, and I had the deer to him by 12 noon on Saturday. I did not foul up the gutting process nor pop the gut. So this is the first I’ve heard of blood ruining tenderloins. Is this something any of you encounter when processing your own deer?
> 
> Good thing about this processor is I know I’m getting my own deer and not getting mixed with anybody else’s. I’m just wondering if he’s being overly picky about the tenderloins (or eating them himself). Either way, I will be plucking those out immediately during the cleaning process with every deer moving forward. I look forward to getting them too much to have someone tell me that they could not be salvaged.


Only time I ever throw them out is if I hit the guts and there's intestinal/stomach matter in the abdominal cavity. Other than that they are always perfectly fine.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Schleprock1

Nicko I think you have the right idea. Just remove them after gutting and before delivery to the processor. Odds are his cutters are "tossing them into the scrap bucket" that leaves with them at the end of the night.


----------



## Johnboy60

goathillinpa said:


> Lcavok99, its weird you just posted this. My son shot an 8 point last night but we recovered him. But the buck was perfectly broad side when he shot and looked like he hit him perfectly up the crease. When we went to track the deer there wasn't much blood which had me concerned but when we found the deer I found out why. The shot entrance was perfect like I thought but the exit was back and came out the bottom with guts hanging out which clogged the hole. After looking over the situation I realized on of the blades broke in half on the spitfire broadhead. My guess is it hit bone which severally deflected the arrow to come out on an angle which was not possible without a deflection. Crazy things happen but this has me thinking hard of going to a fixed head.


Resharpenable fixed heads are the way to go imho. You can kill deer after deer with the same head. Sharpening them to a shaving edge is one of my preseason rituals. More penetration is always better.


----------



## huntin_addict

Johnboy60 said:


> Resharpenable fixed heads are the way to go imho. You can kill deer after deer with the same head. Sharpening them to a shaving edge is one of my preseason rituals. More penetration is always better.


Killed 3 deer so far this year with the same BH. Unfortunately there won't be #4 as when the arrow passed thru and buried itself 10" deep, it hit a rock and jacked up the bleeder blade and put a small groove in the ferrule. Now a new bleeder won't sit in there right. However, love the lifetime guarantee.


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> Nicko I think you have the right idea. Just remove them after gutting and before delivery to the processor. Odds are his cutters are "tossing them into the scrap bucket" that leaves with them at the end of the night.


Odd thing about it is my buddy takes both his and his sons deer to the same processor and he gets the tenderloins every time. Either way, those tenderloins will never still be in my deer when I drop them off at his shop again. They come out so easily you can almost do it without a knife.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Nick not sure how they all do it but I know a butcher that use to pull them and grill them up to eat while cutting up deer. If u want to butcher your own let me know I do my own. Easy and dosent take long


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> Nicko I think you have the right idea. Just remove them after gutting and before delivery to the processor. Odds are his cutters are "tossing them into the scrap bucket" that leaves with them at the end of the night.


I do the same. They get cut out in the field and put in a gallon ziplock. They do dry out quickly, so what he is saying might be true. However, I’ve read you can re-hydrate them in a bowl of ice water. I also grill or broil the same day.


----------



## jacobh

Loins are fine unless u get hit on them. That light blood meat and or the dry stuff comes right off and your good to go


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> When I asked him what happened he said that they were too dirty and had too much dried blood on them ...


Tenderloins are a deep dark red piece of meat to begin with.

My tenderloins always look bloody, and have dark dried blood on them. It's nothing that a quick rinse and rub with my hand hasn't fixed.

I'd be truly upset to not get them back. 😡


----------



## Pyme

huntin_addict said:


> Killed 3 deer so far this year with the same BH. Unfortunately there won't be #4 as when the arrow passed thru and buried itself 10" deep, it hit a rock and jacked up the bleeder blade and put a small groove in the ferrule. Now a new bleeder won't sit in there right. However, love the lifetime guarantee.


Naaaahhhh, after killing three deer, I'd just retire it, sit it on a shelf, and think of the memories when I looked at it.


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> Tenderloins are a deep dark red piece of meat to begin with.
> 
> My tenderloins always look bloody, and have dark dried blood on them. It's nothing that a quick rinse and rub with my hand hasn't fixed.
> 
> I'd be truly upset to not get them back. 😡


I want to give him the benefit of the doubt that he knows what he's talking about. But we're talking the best cut of the deer and to hear they are somehow not edible after such a short window of time when I have done everything I needed to on my end ....... not sure I'm really buying it. 

Live and learn.


----------



## Lcavok99

goathillinpa said:


> Lcavok99, its weird you just posted this. My son shot an 8 point last night but we recovered him. But the buck was perfectly broad side when he shot and looked like he hit him perfectly up the crease. When we went to track the deer there wasn't much blood which had me concerned but when we found the deer I found out why. The shot entrance was perfect like I thought but the exit was back and came out the bottom with guts hanging out which clogged the hole. After looking over the situation I realized on of the blades broke in half on the spitfire broadhead. My guess is it hit bone which severally deflected the arrow to come out on an angle which was not possible without a deflection. Crazy things happen but this has me thinking hard of going to a fixed head.


I had 4 arrows in the quiver with Exodus heads on them, only 1 with the grim reaper. Ive shot alot of deer with both and for some reason decided to shoot the Grimm reaper today, which was a big mistake. I think the broad head could have even opened in flight too because I was aiming for a double lung hit, but the arrow went whistling through the air (which never happens, always silent) and dove low into the armpit. Maybe an inch or two higher and it would be a different story. Needless to say I'll never shoot a mechanical head again and just stick with the exodus

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Something about your processor sounds fishy Nick.
I've had dead deer laying in the woods for probably over half a day and longer on several occasions while we stayed out and never had tenderloins ruined. Typically gutted them pretty quickly and always propped them up with their belly down for a bit so any blood still in there could drain out better.

Have always processed my own and think the only time ever threw any loin out was when I put a bullet hole through one with a spine shot.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Something about your processor sounds fishy Nick.
> I've had dead deer laying in the woods for probably over half a day and longer on several occasions while we stayed out and never had tenderloins ruined. Typically gutted them pretty quickly and always propped them up with their belly down for a bit so any blood still in there could drain out better.
> 
> Have always processed my own and think the only time ever threw any loin out was when I put a bullet hole through one with a spine shot.


I gut shot a deer last year during gun season and was not able to find it until 3-4 hours after the shot. I threw those tenderloins away as they clearly smelled like gut.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That could be an exception...


----------



## CBB

Been busy since 3:15 4 bucks and a doe with twins. 3 of the bucks were dinks. The 4th buck is a big 6 with 2 splits not what I'm looking for with a bow. In gun season he gets a ride in the side by side


----------



## 12-Ringer

Moved my climber about 100 yards north and 40 yards east of my morning location…was not planning on being in here this evening, but had an encounter with a group of grouse hunters that changed my plans.

Saw 2 buck and 4 doe this morning, one nice 8, one dink..could have shot a doe but I couldn’t figure out which one the boys were bothering so she got a pass and of course the followed a different one.

Engaged now in an epic cat and mouse battle with a Boone and Crocket chipmunk


----------



## nicko

Looks like the snow didn't last long up there.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Engaged now in an epic cat and mouse battle with a Boone and Crocket chipmunk.


And if you tell us that the chipmunk won.......... 🥴🤪

I always had a blunt and a judo point in my quiver, for just such an occasion.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Looks like the snow didn't last long up there.


The sun did it … been in the mid-high 30s all day … I think cracked 40 for about 45mins around 1:00


----------



## pjs37

Much colder than I thought it would be so I have to likewise get out our heavier stuff. Ended up just hunting the morning vs all day. Saw a doe mosey near our blind but she was about 20yds out from where we needed her to be to take a shot. Later in the morning I went to take care of some pressing personal issues and startled a deer bedded right near our blind we never even saw each other but I saw its white butt as it dashed into the woods. Didn't see me fairly sure too much thicket but it heard me hit a branch.


----------



## Billy H

pjs37 said:


> Much colder than I thought it would be so I have to likewise get out our heavier stuff. Ended up just hunting the morning vs all day. Saw a doe mosey near our blind but she was about 20yds out from where we needed her to be to take a shot. Later in the morning I went to take care of some pressing personal issues and startled a deer bedded right near our blind we never even saw each other but I saw its white butt as it dashed into the woods. Didn't see me fairly sure too much thicket but it heard me hit a branch.


 Uncanny how close to blinds and stands they will bed, isn’t it?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I made it home from work earlier enough to hit the pm but didn't go out because I was still a bit pissed at myself about this morning...although the outing was damn near fantastic.

Anybody want to read a rather long winded story where nothing is killed but time...if not skip it.

I walked into a deer on my way in at 5:58, not far from where I was gonna setup...damn! Hate when that happens.
I get there and setup on the ground in a spot I call the crossroads. I can cover 2 woodlots... with beans on both sides from it. Every deer that would come through one area to the other is forced through a bottleneck no further then 40yds from me at most, when everything aligns there often less then 20.

At 7:20 I see a doe in the beans about 100yds out...probably there longer then I knew about as the beans are kinda high and the field has some dips in it. She heads into the woods and soon re-appears back into the beans with her tail up...then disappears from view out in the beans again. Not long after I see a buck in the lower corner of the woods, staring into the beans at that doe. He was a pretty good buck too. He came out across the field and I got a bit better look at him with my glass as he stood briefly, abnormally high left side of his rack with 3 up that you couldn't miss seeing without glass...but his right side was much different. I may have shot him and had hoped for at least a closer look...but I needed a zag to the right from the doe but she zigged to the left, taking him away from me to not be seen again this morn.

9:29, I see 2 fawns run out of the same corner that buck had been in early... and go up on the far bank. Right after, momma came out closer to me and went up the bank with the kids. They kept looking back from where they had just come from the whole time so I'm glassing them and where they came from...thinking there must be a buck there somewhere that pushed them.
About 10 or so minutes go by and I'm being guilty of paying way too much attention to the ladies with my binos, who had picked up another doe on that bank. I still hadn't seen any antlers among them but they were definitely still a lil skittish. Had I been paying better attention to my right, with the cover I had, I would have had ample time to have been prepared for what happened next.

When I lowered my binos I saw movement to my right and saw a deer coming right at me already inside 20yds on the edge of the beans. Not just a deer but a dandy big bodied buck with a spread beyond his ears by about 2"s I'd wager. I also noted atleast 8pts up to maybe 10, with some fresh green "something" stuck between his brow tine and beam. It didn't take much of an observation to decide he was keeper! By the time I had the bow in my hand he had made it to about 8yds broadside and saw me attempting to draw. He didn't know what I was or completely spook out but I was BUSTED! He wheeled around with my cover tree between us and stood at 20 something yards briefly before angling away and out of my range for parts unknown.

Don't get many chances at bucks of that caliber, at least I don't.


----------



## pjs37

Billy H said:


> Uncanny how close to blinds and stands they will bed, isn’t it?


Absolutely! I think I was as surprised as the deer was 🤣


----------



## Johnboy60

No deer this evening, except in yards on the ride home. Coyotes sounded off right before dark. First I’ve heard them this year. When I got home my wife told me a small buck went through our back yard.


----------



## CBB

Man just needed a few more minutes of daylight. Had 2 more bucks come in below me dogging a doe in the laurel. Ended up getting Into a pretty good fight. Antlers clashing, limbs breaking, grunts, snorting. Man what a show. 2 solid bucks. Not enpught light to really see what they were but they were not sharing the doe! Pretty solid day 7 bucks 9 doe, saw the same group of a doe with twins all afternoon. 
Back to the same tree tomorrow!


----------



## pa.hunter

nicko said:


> You’d think it was October 2 instead of November 2 with as many green leaves as there still are on the trees.
> View attachment 7493934





Lcavok99 said:


> Shot a good buck, and had a major broad head malfunction. Beyond pissed right now. Blood stopped 400 yards into the track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


sorry bud looks like you hit some hard bone see where it came apart hit arrow outsert sorry hope you find it


----------



## ianb1116

Well gents, patience be has paid off in 5C! I had a pack of does roaming around my stand, scattered between 35-150 yards. A basket 6 came through and was chasing very hard on a doe in heat. They all were pushed off to about 200 yards and I’d figured that would wrap up my night. But about 5 minutes later, the doe in heat and her fawn came running through at about 50 yards, dead across from left to right. Suddenly this guy makes an appearance following the same line as the doe. As he gets directly in front, I give him a grunt and he turns 180 degrees just as the basket six enters the woods 75 yards behind him. The basket follows a well worn path directly under my stand and this big guy decides to run a circle and follow him. My buck stops to check out a scrape the deer and I have been working, giving me a clean broadside shot at 10 yards. I let it fly, the buck runs, and piles up 40 yards out in front. Time of death: 6PM on the dot. Final autopsy indicates an arrow through the near side lung and the straight through the heart. Arrow went under the far side lung as you can tell by the exit wound in the pic.

Points of interest for everyone:
1) grunts got him looking around
2) we had this guy on camera for the last few weeks, never in daylight before today.
3) rutting was weak this morning but was very active this afternoon in the last 30-45 minutes.
4) I’ve been working over the scrape that they started, even added my own scent 😂


----------



## nicko

ianb1116 said:


> View attachment 7494887
> 
> 
> Well gents, patience be has paid off in 5C! I had a pack of does roaming around my stand, scattered between 35-150 yards. A basket 6 came through a was chasing very hard on a doe in heat. They all were pushed off to about 200 yards and I’d figured that would wrap up my night. But about 5 minutes later, the doe in heat and her fawn came running through at about 50 yards, dead across from left to right. Suddenly this guy makes an appearance following the same line as the doe. As he gets directly in front, I give him a grunt and he turns 180 degrees just as the basket six enters the woods 75 yards behind him. The basket follows a well worn path directly under my stand and this big guy decides to run a circle and follow him. My buck stops to check out a scrape the deer and I have been working, giving me a clean broadside shot at 10 yards. I let it fly, the buck runs, and piles up 40 yards out in front. Time of death: 6PM on the dotFinal autopsy indicates an arrow through the near side lung and the straight through the heart.
> 
> Points of interest for everyone:
> 1) grunts got him looking around
> 2) we had this guy on camera for the last few weeks, never in daylight before today.
> 3) rutting was weak this morning but was very active this afternoon in the last 30-45 minutes.
> 4) I’ve been working over the scrape that they started, even added my own scent 😂


Congrats Ian!!!!!


----------



## vonfoust

Best week of the year and I'm headed to doctor tomorrow. Been sick all week. Even if I could get in a stand I'm coughing so much I'd never see a thing. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## tyepsu

Just got these pics sent to me from my parents property in Tioga County. Sow and her 3 cubs . Heading up there later today to hunt through the 13th.


----------



## CBB

Next to 0 wind and cold here.. getting ready and heading to the tree good luck to all!


----------



## davydtune

Well bumped one of the target bucks I've been after for a couple seasons yesterday. He's about a 160" ish 10, near perfectly symmetrical. While many will cringe and even move out this bump gives me a 3rd confirmed bed of his and all 3 form about a 1 acre triangle. This was a great piece of the puzzle for me and now I know how I need to go after him. As soon as the wind is right it's going down! On the good I don't believe he ran very far at all and I just backed right out and went to a different spot which is actually the same spot my nephew shoot that 132" 9 last fall. I once again walked right in on a buck cruising a contour. This is like the 4th buck I've walked in on like that in this spot. He was a shooter as well, 140" ish 8. Was about 50 yards which is way out of recurve range. Never knew I was there and I even grunted at him but the old boy was definitely on a mission  Also saw a couple young dudes harassing a doe that obviously wasn't interested at all. It's about to get bonkers up here


----------



## pa.hunter

Lcavok99 said:


> I had 4 arrows in the quiver with Exodus heads on them, only 1 with the grim reaper. Ive shot alot of deer with both and for some reason decided to shoot the Grimm reaper today, which was a big mistake. I think the broad head could have even opened in flight too because I was aiming for a double lung hit, but the arrow went whistling through the air (which never happens, always silent) and dove low into the armpit. Maybe an inch or two higher and it would be a different story. Needless to say I'll never shoot a mechanical head again and just stick with the exodus
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


exodus


ianb1116 said:


> View attachment 7494887
> 
> 
> Well gents, patience be has paid off in 5C! I had a pack of does roaming around my stand, scattered between 35-150 yards. A basket 6 came through a was chasing very hard on a doe in heat. They all were pushed off to about 200 yards and I’d figured that would wrap up my night. But about 5 minutes later, the doe in heat and her fawn came running through at about 50 yards, dead across from left to right. Suddenly this guy makes an appearance following the same line as the doe. As he gets directly in front, I give him a grunt and he turns 180 degrees just as the basket six enters the woods 75 yards behind him. The basket follows a well worn path directly under my stand and this big guy decides to run a circle and follow him. My buck stops to check out a scrape the deer and I have been working, giving me a clean broadside shot at 10 yards. I let it fly, the buck runs, and piles up 40 yards out in front. Time of death: 6PM on the dotFinal autopsy indicates an arrow through the near side lung and the straight through the heart.
> 
> Points of interest for everyone:
> 1) grunts got him looking around
> 2) we had this guy on camera for the last few weeks, never in daylight before today.
> 3) rutting was weak this morning but was very active this afternoon in the last 30-45 minutes.
> 4) I’ve been working over the scrape that they started, even added my own scent 😂


Congrats


----------



## ZDC

Has anyone else not shot a deer yet. This hunting season has been one disaster after another for me.


----------



## Buckdat

Best yet! 3c


----------



## jacobh

Great buck brother congrats!!!


----------



## Billy H

Buckdat said:


> Best yet! 3c
> View attachment 7494982
> View attachment 7494983
> View attachment 7494984


Congrats !!


----------



## Schleprock1

Buckdat said:


> Best yet! 3c


Awesome Buck! Congrats! 
🦌


----------



## 138104

Buckdat said:


> Best yet! 3c
> View attachment 7494982
> View attachment 7494983
> View attachment 7494984


Damn, that’s a stud!! Congrats!!


----------



## BGM51

Awesome Buck. Congrats 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## pbuck

I don’t hunt PA but went to pick up the wife at the Pittsburgh airport last night and it was amazing how many fresh roadkills there were. There were dead deer everywhere! You could sure tell the rut is on like donkey Kong. Made my midnight drive back to WV somewhat more nerve wracking. [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Big beautiful 9 just cruised through…something to see for sure. I lost him in the beech brush, but there are a few doe about 80 yards out, in the direction he was going and the doe are heading this way slowly, maybe he’ll follow??

Gorgeous morning..dark as all get out, but thankful to be in a stand…owls pre-dawn, geese with the sun…now just need something with antlers to make a mistake.


----------



## pjs37

Well saw beauty of a Buck this morning but he went the wrong way eating lol. Now just sitting here waiting for more. Someone is firing off what sounds like a cannon so there is that. There is a rifle range nearby but you can usually barely hear it this is really loud so that probably won’t help things but maybe it will drive the deer our way who knows.


----------



## Pyme

Buckdat said:


> Best yet! 3c
> View attachment 7494982
> View attachment 7494983
> View attachment 7494984


Man, when are you guys _ever_ going to learn??

You gotta let the small ones walk if we're ever gonna get good bucks in PA! 

😄😉


----------



## ZDC

pbuck said:


> I don’t hunt PA but went to pick up the wife at the Pittsburgh airport last night and it was amazing how many fresh roadkills there were. There were dead deer everywhere! You could sure tell the rut is on like donkey Kong. Made my midnight drive back to WV somewhat more nerve wracking. [emoji15][emoji15]


A lot of people from other states that I talk to are always surprised by the amount of roadkill deer there are here in pa. And it isn't just during the rut it is like this year round


----------



## jacobh

Pennsylvania Bowhunter Arrows Giant Public-Land Buck - North American Whitetail


John Raubenstrauch keyed-in on this buck's routine before killing him.




www.northamericanwhitetail.com


----------



## jlh42581

https://www.psu.edu/news/research/story/deer-may-be-reservoir-sars-cov-2-study-finds/?utm_audience=Combined&utm_source=newswire&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Penn%20State%20Today&utm_content=11-03-2021-22-18&utm_term=Research%20-%201


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Buckdat, that’s a slammer! Where in 3C?


----------



## jacobh

^^^ I’m seeing a lot less deer down my way. Been saying it for years but this year so far I’ve seen 4 while sitting and 2 were the bucks we killed. Guys will say then u shouldn’t shoot them but let’s face it they were too good to pass. If I was to pass them I may as well stop hunting


----------



## Gene94

Buckdat said:


> Best yet! 3c
> View attachment 7494982
> View attachment 7494983
> View attachment 7494984


Congrats! Stud buck!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

ZDC said:


> A lot of people from other states that I talk to are always surprised by the amount of roadkill deer there are here in pa. And it isn't just during the rut it is like this year round


Oh I drive in PA fairly often and we have our share of roadkills here in northern WV too. I’m used to seeing a lot of carnage but the large increase in fresh kills was very noticeable last night.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> https://www.psu.edu/news/research/story/deer-may-be-reservoir-sars-cov-2-study-finds/?utm_audience=Combined&utm_source=newswire&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Penn%20State%20Today&utm_content=11-03-2021-22-18&utm_term=Research%20-%201


Look on the bright side.The article states that 40% of the deer tested had anti-bodies.If you eat one of those deer,you shouldn't have to get vaccinated and you won't lose your job.


----------



## nicko

Buckdat said:


> Best yet! 3c
> View attachment 7494982
> View attachment 7494983
> View attachment 7494984



Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## nicko

If anybody’s looking for a good sturdy pair of socks, I have found these to be really good so far. Picked up a three pack of them back in the summer at Tractor Supply and picked up another pack yesterday to have enough pairs for a full week of hunting. Very sturdy in heel which is where my socks always wear out and a lot of cushion and comfort. $15 a pack.


----------



## CBB

Pretty slow day so far. One fawn by itself and a spike. 

Had daylight cell cam pics 3 days in a row in a spot I haven't been hunting. Not sure if I should try it this afternoon or tomorrow


----------



## andymick32

Great deer Buckdat! Congrats


----------



## vonfoust

One cell cam down. Last two pics and a few days later this is how my son brought it home.


----------



## black_chill

Things are really heating up here, just saw a spike and button buck.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> One cell cam down. Last two pics and a few days later this is how my son brought it home.
> View attachment 7495076
> View attachment 7495078
> View attachment 7495080


Wonder how those 4 AA batteries tasted.


----------



## black_chill

Might actually be picking up. Hear some sparing and commotion down below me in the swamps. Opposite direction of where the spike and button buck went.


----------



## pjs37

We are getting lunch debating if we should go back and hunt the afternoon or wait until tomorrow but sounds like things are moving more now in the PM may be worth hitting the blind again


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Wonder how those 4 AA batteries tasted.


Like lithium


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> Like lithium


Ha! I'm too cheap for lithium


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Ha! I'm too cheap for lithium


It helps with the mood swings though.


----------



## Johnboy60

Buckdat said:


> Best yet! 3c
> View attachment 7494982
> View attachment 7494983
> View attachment 7494984


Congrats. That’s a beauty.


----------



## tyepsu

Arrived safely at parent's in North Central Pennsylvania 3A. Will be in the woods within the hour with a buck , turkey and bear tags. Any of those are in serious danger, if they present me with an ethical shot. Also have a doe tag, but will be saving that for gun season.


----------



## CBB

Haven't bought lithium aa's in a while they doubled to 2$ a battery . Unreal 25$ to load one cell cam

Came to a spot where I picked up a monster . He hasn't been here recently but there has been at least one good buck on cam the last couple days during shooting hours so figured I'd give it a try. Doubt he'll show and the wind can't make up its mind but hey it's November. Gotta be out there!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

27 degrees with a fairly thick fog....was a slow morning...momma doe and her 2 fawns appeared and went past me at 8yds just before 10:30am, in no hurry to go anywhere particular with no would be suitor's harassing them. Only 3 I saw till I left to recharge a bit at 1pm. 

Still didn't hang the stand I intended to yesterday. About the time I was gonna go do it this morning the trio I saw came through and bedded in there...didn't want to push my potential bait out of the area so I nixed the idea. Gonna head back in for the last hour or 2 and see what I see.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've never tried the lithium batteries before. Would like to but roughly 2$ a battery or...25$ to load a cam is too rich for my blood.


----------



## rambofirstblood

I filled my tag yesterday at 4:20
I had been watching a doe about 20 yards past my scrape.
She was watching behind me for a while.
I saw him coming out of the corner of my eye.
I starting to draw on him when he was about to my mock scrape.
I was part way drawn when he stopped and looked my way.
I had to let down slow.
He was looking past me and started coming in front of me and started posturing.
I knew there must have been a buck that slipped in while I was focused on him.
Sure enough there was a real big 6 point he was looking to fight.
They went behind a few smaller hemlocks at 15 yards and I was able to get drawn.
The 6 backed off, and the buck I shot headed back toward the scrape.
I shot as soon as he was in the clear.
He went about 100 yards.







I was looking to fill my tag this year with any decent buck.
Feel a little guilty of hunting when the wife is battling brain and metastatic breast cancer.
I'm her sole caregiver, but she insists I go hunting.
I know you guys will send a prayer.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## hobbs4421

Lcavok99 said:


> I had 4 arrows in the quiver with Exodus heads on them, only 1 with the grim reaper. Ive shot alot of deer with both and for some reason decided to shoot the Grimm reaper today, which was a big mistake. I think the broad head could have even opened in flight too because I was aiming for a double lung hit, but the arrow went whistling through the air (which never happens, always silent) and dove low into the armpit. Maybe an inch or two higher and it would be a different story. Needless to say I'll never shoot a mechanical head again and just stick with the exodus
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


I wonder if it was open prior to the shot? Several times with those heads I’ve noticed a blade or 2 open while taking the arrow out of the quiver. Could cause erratic flight


----------



## 12-Ringer

rambofirstblood said:


> I filled my tag yesterday at 4:20
> I had been watching a doe about 20 yards past my scrape.
> She was watching behind me for a while.
> I saw him coming out of the corner of my eye.
> I starting to draw on him when he was about to my mock scrape.
> I was part way drawn when he stopped and looked my way.
> I had to let down slow.
> He was looking past me and started coming in front of me and started posturing.
> I knew there must have been a buck that slipped in while I was focused on him.
> Sure enough there was a real big 6 point he was looking to fight.
> They went behind a few smaller hemlocks at 15 yards and I was able to get drawn.
> The 6 backed off, and the buck I shot headed back toward the scrape.
> I shot as soon as he was in the clear.
> He went about 100 yards.
> View attachment 7495153
> I was looking to fill my tag this year with any decent buck.
> Feel a little guilty of hunting when the wife is battling brain and metastatic breast cancer.
> I'm her sole caregiver, but she insists I go hunting.
> I know you guys will send a prayer.
> Good luck everyone.


Great buck, sending well wishes for your wife


----------



## nicko

Congrats on a really nice buck Rambo. Thoughts and prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## Billy H

Sat this morning till 1:00, about noon three doe walked under about ten yards. Out for another try tonight.


----------



## nicko

Good luck to everybody out for the afternoon sit. Hoping for some success stories and hero pics later on.

Swung into Dick’s today to check out what they had in the hunting section and started looking at all the doe-in estrus scents…halfway considered it but I’ve never really had any good success with estrus in the past. I’d rather just focus on getting myself set in good locations.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Good luck to everybody out for the afternoon sit. Hoping for some success stories and hero pics later on.
> 
> Swung into Dick’s today to check out what they had in the hunting section and started looking at all the doe-in estrus scents…halfway considered it but I’ve never really had any good success with estrus in the past. I’d rather just focus on getting myself set in good locations.


What Dicks around here still has a hunting section? The one I use to go to in Collegeville got rid of everything and expanded the camping section.


----------



## jlh42581

On my ride home standing in a field full of doe's on private


----------



## hobbs4421

vonfoust said:


> Best week of the year and I'm headed to doctor tomorrow. Been sick all week. Even if I could get in a stand I'm coughing so much I'd never see a thing. Good luck to the rest of you.


That’s how I was a few days ago. Antibiotics and steroids are helping. I’m on stand now and I’m not coughing. Hope ya feel well soon!


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> What Dicks around here still has a hunting section? The one I use to go to in Collegeville got rid of everything and expanded the camping section.


Pottstown / Coventry Mall.


----------



## nicko

About to hit peak rut time.


----------



## 138104

I let this little guy walk today.


----------



## superslamsam

I just had the largest 8 point I've ever seen come through nudging a big doe. I thought they were going to come out to where I could shoot, but they stayed in the brush behind me. She must not have been ready yet. He just broke off from her, freshened a scrape and walked off. Probably 13" G2's!


----------



## Gene94

superslamsam said:


> I just had the largest 8 point I've ever seen come through nudging a big doe. I thought they were going to come out to where I could shoot, but they stayed in the brush behind me. She must not have been ready yet. He just broke off from her, freshened a scrape and walked off. Probably 13" G2's!


Try calling him back?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

Gene94 said:


> Try calling him back?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I have been, he's just not interested. Hoping he comes back around.


----------



## Gene94

superslamsam said:


> I have been, he's just not interested. Hoping he comes back around.


Good luck, hope you get him!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

Gene94 said:


> Good luck, hope you get him!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

nicko said:


> About to hit peak rut time.
> 
> View attachment 7495219


I just looked at my trail camera photos from last year and the 12-18th had the most movement on them. Although, I saw more deer hunting the week prior. Been seeing bucks chasing all week on my way to work. 

I’m set up in a good rut location next to a thick swamp tonight. I don’t really expect too much tonight but I am leaving my stand for the morning hunt. 

I didn’t take this whole week off like originally planned but I think that was a mistake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Next week is my week Potter bound (11/8 - 11/13). Won't be as cold as the past couple days but not 70+ degrees like last year. Optimistic I'm hitting the right time frame.


----------



## tam9492

Historically, my best encounters have occurred on what would have been the last day or two of the season, which would be the 12th/13th this year. I shot my buck last year on the 12th.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Leaving in a few minutes for what might be 6 days depending how it goes hunting and how it goes at home. Last year this was my week

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

We have a small orchard here on our farm. 

I just found out that when my wife was coming home last night from an evening out with her girlfriends that a nice buck was standing there eating apples off of the ground. They saw it in the headlights as they were pulling in. 

Of course, she "forgot" to tell me. I found out today from her friend that was dropping her off last night! 😄


----------



## jlh42581

tam9492 said:


> Historically, my best encounters have occurred on what would have been the last day or two of the season, which would be the 12th/13th this year. I shot my buck last year on the 12th.


The last day is the 19th


----------



## tam9492

jlh42581 said:


> The last day is the 19th


Right. But historically, the last day as been secondish Saturday of November, and that’s when I’ve had my best encounters.


----------



## nicko

Deer don't care about the calendar. They are going to go into heat and breed the same timeframe every year. The next 1-2 weeks are it.


----------



## tam9492

nicko said:


> Deer don't care about the calendar. They are going to go into heat and breed the same timeframe every year. The next 1-2 weeks are it.


And we keep track of the same time every year via a calendar.


----------



## jacobh

They stocked pheasant today. My god people literally sitting in the parking lot waiting on the truck to come!!! I got there 20 min after truck arrived got out put dog back in and left. What a freaking nightmare those gamelands are


----------



## 12-Ringer

This week has been HOT…good deer falling over across the State.

The buck I saw l this morning was a STUD it’s moments like that when I wish I live here as he would definitely be a target of my efforts. 

I saw the wide 8 this morning too, both at 35 yards, neither offering a shot. Saw them about an hour apart 8 and 9:15…

Went to get into an different area this afternoon and walked in on another hunter. Waved, turned around and walked back to camp…that was a nice .78 mile hike.

Jumped into a stand we have petty close to the house and saw 5 total…4 doe and one unconfirmed.

Back at it in the am…hopefully a good one cooperates.

In 5 sits I’ve seen 8 different buck 
Big nine
Wide 8
3 other 8’s
7
6 that got 10’ from me when I was hanging the stand yesterday 
And a 4 point tonight

Add to that 12 doe, one bear and I’d say it’s been a good 2 days


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> They stocked pheasant today. My god people literally sitting in the parking lot waiting on the truck to come!!! I got there 20 min after truck arrived got out put dog back in and left. What a freaking nightmare those gamelands are


We stoked FC last Thursday, the rain pounded on Friday and almost no one hunted….Saturday was like a war zone…we didn’t start sticking until 5:50 and stocked until dark….was part of the pheasants forever initiative


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> They stocked pheasant today. My god people literally sitting in the parking lot waiting on the truck to come!!! I got there 20 min after truck arrived got out put dog back in and left. What a freaking nightmare those gamelands are


💥 💥 💥


----------



## jacobh

Joe smartest thing they could do. I wish they’d stock and say no hunting til the next day


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Watched deer this evening from 4:39 till dark...3 doe, 3 fawns and a red fox. Expected to see a buck coming to check them but nodda. Had another deer very close at last light but got dark too fast.


----------



## pa.hunter

vonfoust said:


> One cell cam down. Last two pics and a few days later this is how my son brought it home.
> View attachment 7495076
> View attachment 7495078
> View attachment 7495080


i am in Greene county i always thought i would like bears! they are a nuisance and destructive as heck! kill my fruit trees - nut trees I PLANTED even my chestnuts they tear them down ! tear my trash up destroy cameras -- I HATE BEARS --


----------



## CBB

Shot the 10 tonight. We'll he was a 10... now he's a 7. I saw he busted one tine off but wasn't looking at his rack too much. I saw the g4 and knew which buck he was. After that I had one thing on my mind.... 
Make the shot....






















⁵


----------



## Bigmike23

Beautiful buck. Bummer about the track tho


----------



## nicko

Congrats CBB!!


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> It helps with the mood swings though.


Hmmm. That could be good. Nothing worse than a moody bear.


----------



## Mr. October

tam9492 said:


> Right. But historically, the last day as been secondish Saturday of November, and that’s when I’ve had my best encounters.


More historically, the season ended at the end of October.


----------



## Mr. October

Nice CBB!


----------



## Billy H

👍CBB


----------



## Johnboy60

Congrats CBB.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats CBB wow he got beat up along the way. That’s a nice buck!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Buckdat said:


> Best yet! 3c
> View attachment 7494982
> View attachment 7494983
> View attachment 7494984


Stellar 3C buck man, and congrats to everyone else getting on the board. I can't keep up with this thread this time of year very well

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

CBB said:


> Shot the 10 tonight. We'll he was a 10... now he's a 7. I saw he busted one tine off but wasn't looking at his rack too much. I saw the g4 and knew which buck he was. After that I had one thing on my mind....
> Make the shot....
> View attachment 7495380
> View attachment 7495383
> View attachment 7495386
> 
> ⁵
> View attachment 7495387


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## CBB

Thanks fellas and a big congrats to all who have scored.
Good luck to the rest of you guys still out there getting after it. 
Crazy cold here this morning with a heavy white frost. One of those morning where you hear them coming a long way off! 
Should be a great day in the deer woods.


----------



## Pyme

CBB said:


> Shot the 10 tonight. We'll he was a 10... now he's a 7. I saw he busted one tine off ....


Man, he took a heckuva beating recently. 

Look at it as character, and that you took a buck that wasn't backing down from anyone or anything! 👍


----------



## scotchindian

In the tree for the third straight morning.... I've seen deer both days so far, nothing legal on the buck front. Had a 4 point come through shadowing a doe yesterday about 945. She bedded at 17 yards, he bedded at 45 for about 45 minutes. Thought about shooting her, but let her walk cause I couldn't see his rack yet thru the brush. He got up, came grunting over to her, and bumped her out of her bed. By the time I verified that he didn't have brow tines, she crossed my ground scent and got spooky. They worked back off into the thicket.

Spent the afternoon helping look for a buck that another fella hit about noon.... looked till 4, then sat there last few hours. Nothing else last night. 

Sure feels good this morning, hoping for some action here.


----------



## scotchindian

Good buck CBB, congrats.


----------



## vonfoust

rambofirstblood said:


> I filled my tag yesterday at 4:20
> I had been watching a doe about 20 yards past my scrape.
> She was watching behind me for a while.
> I saw him coming out of the corner of my eye.
> I starting to draw on him when he was about to my mock scrape.
> I was part way drawn when he stopped and looked my way.
> I had to let down slow.
> He was looking past me and started coming in front of me and started posturing.
> I knew there must have been a buck that slipped in while I was focused on him.
> Sure enough there was a real big 6 point he was looking to fight.
> They went behind a few smaller hemlocks at 15 yards and I was able to get drawn.
> The 6 backed off, and the buck I shot headed back toward the scrape.
> I shot as soon as he was in the clear.
> He went about 100 yards.
> View attachment 7495153
> I was looking to fill my tag this year with any decent buck.
> Feel a little guilty of hunting when the wife is battling brain and metastatic breast cancer.
> I'm her sole caregiver, but she insists I go hunting.
> I know you guys will send a prayer.
> Good luck everyone.


That's a nice buck. Congratulations! Prayers sent for you and your wife.


----------



## yetihunter1

i start my 9 days off tomorrow and i am ready to rock and roll! Congrats CBB and everyone else who has tagged a nice one so far.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Serious question guys, why are all the best hunting snacks packaged in wrappers louder than my rattling antlers?? 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Serious question guys, why are all the best hunting snacks packaged in wrappers louder than my rattling antlers??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I get some strange looks from my wife this time of year when I'm pulling Cliff bars and Snickers out of wrappers and putting them in ziploc bags.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> I get some strange looks from my wife this time of year when I'm pulling Cliff bars and Snickers out of wrappers and putting them in ziploc bags.


I'm pretty sure 2 cliff bar wrappers could rattle a buck in Kansas winds if you tossed some grunting in the mix

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spac433

Went out yesterday dawn to 1. 5 buck 14 doe lots of chasing by the little bucks. One nice 8 point that hung up right out Of range. Over all a great day in the woods. Good luck to all. I ll be out again tomorrow morning.


----------



## CBB

vonfoust said:


> I get some strange looks from my wife this time of year when I'm pulling Cliff bars and Snickers out of wrappers and putting them in ziploc bags.



I do the same thing!


----------



## Mathias

Good friend killed this in upper Bucks Co


----------



## hobbs4421

TauntoHawk said:


> Serious question guys, why are all the best hunting snacks packaged in wrappers louder than my rattling antlers??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Lol it is true! Do yourself a favor and before ya go hunting unwrap each snack and place it in a gallon size ziplock bag. It’s much quieter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just had another stud come through….man I wish I could convince my wife to move up here….no doubt in mind my PA success levels would be different if this was out my back door. 

He wasn’t as heavy as that 9 from yesterday, but we was a beaut….chased his doe to under my tree…the five that was follow along ran circles around me while he stood in the brush watching….HOW DO THEY KNOW???!


----------



## 12-Ringer

My view from sun-up til sundown today…


----------



## Mathias

Glad you’re seeing activity.
‘Quiet up here in my area of 3C. One forkhorn early then a doe with 4 little ones in tow, some must be seeing her as new mom.
Checked cams, this is my best on this pull, hoping for the “surprise“ monster.


----------



## 12-Ringer

BTW…

Butterscotch krimpets don’t do well in the bottom of a daypack.










…..but they still taste the same…


----------



## 12-Ringer

Jut had three grouse pass through along the creek 

They made a bit of a ruckus in the leaves


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I get some strange looks from my wife this time of year when I'm pulling Cliff bars and Snickers out of wrappers and putting them in ziploc bags.


That's exactly what I do. Nobody makes a louder wrapper than Clif.

Also, it saves on the disappointment if you just pre-squish everything when you pack it.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Just had another stud come through….man I wish I could convince my wife to move up here….no doubt in mind my PA success levels would be different if this was out my back door.
> 
> He wasn’t as heavy as that 9 from yesterday, but we was a beaut….chased his doe to under my tree…the five that was follow along ran circles around me while he stood in the brush watching….HOW DO THEY KNOW???!


Hang in there. He's bound to make a mis-step soon.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Shortly after day break I grunted in a big bodied bully of 6pt with scares all down his back.

830 I blind rattled and a 2yr old 7pt cruised through curious but a bit timid

1030 a doe and 2 fawns fed through the brush

Would have loved to stay on stand all day but needed to get some reports emailed. Pretty cool that I can hotspot a work set up from the cabin and that my boss encourages work from the woods days. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

My PA buck hunt ended this morning. I went from seeing exactly 1 deer all through October to numerous deer the two days I've hunted in November.

I woke up at 3:20 this morning and decided since my India team mates have a holiday today and 1/2 the rest of my team was out I'd go hunting for a couple hours. It didn't hurt that it was 29 degrees with a frost and no wind.

At first light this morning, I had a small doe coming my way. I picked up my binoculars to see if anything was with her and she must have caught the movement because she quickly scooted down the hill away from me. There was another deer behind her but it disappeared before I could see what it was. About 7:30, I looked back toward the tree I normally hunt but wasn't, because half of an oak tree fell in front of it and shots were limited.I could see a large bodied buck coming right past the tree. Go figure. I watched him work his way my way. I grabbed my bow and maneuvered it under my safety line and prepared for a shot if granted.So far he was coming right down the trail at me. If he went under, me I'd turn and shoot him once past. No doubt it would be a better shot and he'd be down hill from me and less likely to see me. But that didn't happen.

Instead, he turned left and started down the same trail the small doe went down earlier. I had a couple openings he'd have to go through. I was pretty sure the tree just beyond was my 30 yard tree. He went past a tree, I drew and he stopped. (He didn't see me . . it's just uncanny.) But the front third of his body was in the clear. I put my 30 yard pin just behind his shoulder and shot. The shot sounded good. He tore downhill and stopped about 50 yards below me. I could just see his tail waggling furiously like they do when they are hit hard. Then he disappeared.

My buddy Joe texted me asking what I killed. I ranged the tree I _thought_ was 30 yards and it was actually 35. I had hunted this stand several times and ranged the obvious land marks but should have taken time to range again. Now I was worried. Maybe the sound I heard was the arrow in mud. Maybe I missed him altogether. It was only 7:30 and the sun still behind the trees on the far hill. Joe was in his stand just a couple hundred yards away. Perhaps there would be more movement.

About 8:10 I drank a cup of coffee and got my s__t together and climbed down. Rather than looking for the arrow, I thought I'd go to the last place I saw him and look for blood. It was right on a wide trail. I nocked and arrow and crept down the trail to where I thought he had been. Nothing. Nada. Lots of torn up leaves but this is a pretty popular place for deer. I scoured the trail and both sides. Nothing. I was going to go back and look for my arrow but thought "Let me go down a bit further. Perhaps he was a little further down than I think." I didn't take 5 steps and saw blood. Lots of blood. Bright red bubbly blood. Alrighty then.

I examined the blood which was spread out over a good 4' of trail and I could see where he was starting to zig zag and wobble. He had to be close. I walked about 5 yards following a very heavy blood trail, looked right and there he lay. A decent 6 point with a big body. I have to add I'm REALLY impressed with the Sevr 1.5" broadheads. They really do a number on deer.

5D by the way. Near West Chester.


----------



## Billy H

Had little guys chasing all around me this morning no less than 4 two year old buck chasing 4 doe all at once under me. Son shot a buck on another property this morning. Good morning all around.


----------



## gberinger

Down in 5c- was a good day yesterday- movement almost all throughout the day. A wide 8 came through chasing twice but wouldn’t give me a shot. @ianb1116 got the chasing on video since he is already tagged out. He could have tagged out two days in a row 😂

Couldn’t hunt the afternoon since we had company coming over- but we watched deer moving through the woods (right under my stand- ugh).

this morning we had a doe bedded under my stand when we walked in. Hunted until 9 then had some obligations to attend to- it was 28 degrees and no wind. Would have thought it was a perfect day to see deer- especially with the activity we saw yesterday but nothing was moving. Farmer up the road cut corn yesterday so maybe they are up there eating. Back in the stand now for the rest of the night. 🤞


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Pete and to anyone I might have missed. This is always the time of year I get nothing done at work. Just keep coming back to this thread.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Pete!


----------



## Mathias

Last saw this bear 2 years ago.


----------



## Johnboy60

Ended it this morning with a small 5 point. 15 yard shot, pass thru. He still managed to go about 50 yards but I heard him crash just as he went out of sight. He’s skinned and in the shed. It’s supposed to be cold tonight but back up to 50 tomorrow afternoon. I plan on butchering it Sunday morning.


----------



## nicko

Congrats John. Like the color of his antlers. He'll fill your freezer nicely.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Last saw this bear 2 years ago.
> View attachment 7495666


That's a beefy bear! I wouldn't want to step out on the porch and find myself face to face with him.


----------



## Mr. October

Johnboy60 said:


> Ended it this morning with a small 5 point. 15 yard shot, pass thru. He still managed to go about 50 yards but I heard him crash just as he went out of sight. He’s skinned and in the shed. It’s supposed to be cold tonight but back up to 50 tomorrow afternoon. I plan on butchering it Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 7495672


Nice. I don't have a great place to do any butchering so mine is at the butcher shop. His deer cooler was 100% full.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Nice. I don't have a great place to do any butchering so mine is at the butcher shop. His deer cooler was 100% full.


I used to do all mine at my parents house but I've now put a counter top and some shelves in my basement. I hang and quarter at my parents then in coolers until I'm ready. Best part of my basement butchering station is that the beer fridge is a couple feet away


----------



## yetihunter1

I skin and quarter deer in the bed of my truck and then bring it to a frields house to hang the quarters in his fridge (if he doesn't have a deer in there already). I then process the deer in the kitchen after the quarters age a few days. If his fridge is full i will drop the deer at the butcher.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin got up here around 11 spots this guy from the truck…



















Gets to camp takes a shower, eats lunch, gets into stand, 20-mins later shoots “decent 7 or 8”…while he is composing himself this guy walks by at 20 yards 










He’s up all next week for vacation….providing everything works out with 7 or 8 he just hit, he’ll be pheasant and grouse hunting and fly fishing the delayed harvest

He’s roughly a 1.25 miles from me on the same creek.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I just saw this 5point [emoji849]









Can’t really complain been having a lot of action.

I’ll get an update in about 45-mins as his dad and mine were jumping in the UTV to drive around and check things out.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Pete and John


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer, I forget what county you guys hunt. Those are some big bucks, wow!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Potter


----------



## yetihunter1

that is beautiful country with some beautiful deer Joe. Enjoy it!


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I used to do all mine at my parents house but I've now put a counter top and some shelves in my basement. I hang and quarter at my parents then in coolers until I'm ready. Best part of my basement butchering station is that the beer fridge is a couple feet away


That's the only way to do it. Just have to drink judiciously with all the sharp stuff around.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> My cousin got up here around 11 spots this guy from the truck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets to camp takes a shower, eats lunch, gets into stand, 20-mins later shoots “decent 7 or 8”…while he is composing himself this guy walks by at 20 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s up all next week for vacation….providing everything works out with 7 or 8 he just hit, he’ll be pheasant and grouse hunting and fly fishing the delayed harvest
> 
> He’s roughly a 1.25 miles from me on the same creek.


Dang! I feel like success is imminent for you guys. It seems like it is full bore on there.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mr. October said:


> Nice. I don't have a great place to do any butchering so mine is at the butcher shop. His deer cooler was 100% full.


I use an old picnic table in the garage. I cut the tenderloin and backstraps out while it’s still hanging. I like to make deer bologna so most of the rest goes to the grinder. I do save some steak meat but leave it in whole chunks instead of cutting individual steaks. The time consuming part is trimming all the fat off. Congrats on your buck!


----------



## CBB

Congrats boys! Keep at it! 

Taking my nephew out and getting him setup shortly. Won't be a long hunt but just have to be out there!


----------



## jlh42581

Im headed to the resort here in a few hours. If you saw this new camp it would blow your mind. Out of respect for them unfortunately I wont post pics but lets just say it values about 8x my house. Ill be happy to see a few doe's, its been rough.


----------



## nicko

There are no deer in Potter county.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> There are no deer in Potter county.


Stinkin coyotes.


----------



## Pyme

hobbs4421 said:


> Do yourself a favor and before ya go hunting unwrap each snack and place it in a _gallon size_ ziplock bag.


Man, you take _big_ "snacks" to the woods. 😄


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> I didn't take 5 steps and saw blood. Lots of blood. Bright red bubbly blood. Alrighty then.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7495610


The "Stevie Wonder" blood trail. 👍


----------



## nicko

After an extended absence from this arena, we are happy to bring to you an all-new episode of "PA Hunters Unscripted". 

In todays episode, Nicko is getting ready for a week long hunting trip in God's Country, Potter County.

MRS. NICKO - "Your nieces wedding on Saturday was so nice. But why did we have to get up and leave so early to get back home?"
NICKO - "Well, I'm heading up to Potter to hunt".
MRS NICKO - "I thought you can't hunt this Sunday."
NICKO - "I can't but I want to get up there before sunset to glass the field."
MRS NICKO - "Huh??"
NICKO - "I want to glass the field.....with binoculars......to see if deer are coming out at the end of the day."
MRS NICKO - "Can't you figure that out on Monday?"
NICKO - "But I want to see if I should set up on the field and hunt it on Monday afternoon."
MRS NICKO - "??????.......hmmmmmm....OK. You have a lot of stuff here. How long are you going for again?"
NICKO - "I'm hunting Monday through Friday.....maybe Saturday morning if I still have my buck tag.....and come home Saturday."
MRS NICKO - "Looks like you're going for longer than 5 days. Are you planning to ever come back home?"
NICKO - "HA HA HA!!!! Of course I'm coming back home. I'll need to drop my buck off at the processor."
MRS NICKO - "Would this be the same processor who has been eating your deer tenderloins but claimed you didn't get them because they were "dirty"? It's a deer......they're dirty".
NICKO - So what are you saying?"
MRS NICKO - "I think he's playing you for a sucker......and eating your tenderloins."
NICKO - "Impossible. Frank wouldn't do that to me..................would he?"
MRS NICKO - "What's with all these Gatorade bottles filled with dark yellow...........I don't what.":
NICKO - "That's my urine."
MRS NICKO - "Excuse me?"
NICKO - "What?"
MRS NICKO - "Excuse me.......why are you saving your urine."
NICKO - "I plan to use it for mock scrapes."
MRS NICKO - "What is a ........mock scrape?"
NICKO - "Its a DIY patch of open dirt in the wood that attracts big bucks. I scrape leaves away with a sanitized hand rake and pour my urine into the exposed dirt."
MRS NICKO - " Sounds like a good way to drive deer away."
NICKO - "What are you talking about?"
MRS NICKO - "We had asparagus last night at the wedding. I was in the bathroom after you this morning. Just saying."
NICKO - "Hmmmpphhh."
MRS NICKO - "Wait.....why are you taking my clothes from the laundry hamper? They haven't been washed.........and......why are you taking my clothes from the laundry hamper?"
NICKO - "Well, I have this plan.....if I hang your clothes in the woods a few hundred yards upwind of where I plan to hunt, your scent will scare the deer and send them in my direction. And then........THHHWACK!!!!"
MRS NICKO - "So you're saying MY scent will scare the deer.....but yours will not? OK.......I don't think you're going to need to worry about Frank your processor eating your tenderlioins."


----------



## pa.hunter

Mr. October said:


> My PA buck hunt ended this morning. I went from seeing exactly 1 deer all through October to numerous deer the two days I've hunted in November.
> 
> I woke up at 3:20 this morning and decided since my India team mates have a holiday today and 1/2 the rest of my team was out I'd go hunting for a couple hours. It didn't hurt that it was 29 degrees with a frost and no wind.
> 
> At first light this morning, I had a small doe coming my way. I picked up my binoculars to see if anything was with her and she must have caught the movement because she quickly scooted down the hill away from me. There was another deer behind her but it disappeared before I could see what it was. About 7:30, I looked back toward the tree I normally hunt but wasn't, because half of an oak tree fell in front of it and shots were limited.I could see a large bodied buck coming right past the tree. Go figure. I watched him work his way my way. I grabbed my bow and maneuvered it under my safety line and prepared for a shot if granted.So far he was coming right down the trail at me. If he went under, me I'd turn and shoot him once past. No doubt it would be a better shot and he'd be down hill from me and less likely to see me. But that didn't happen.
> 
> Instead, he turned left and started down the same trail the small doe went down earlier. I had a couple openings he'd have to go through. I was pretty sure the tree just beyond was my 30 yard tree. He went past a tree, I drew and he stopped. (He didn't see me . . it's just uncanny.) But the front third of his body was in the clear. I put my 30 yard pin just behind his shoulder and shot. The shot sounded good. He tore downhill and stopped about 50 yards below me. I could just see his tail waggling furiously like they do when they are hit hard. Then he disappeared.
> 
> My buddy Joe texted me asking what I killed. I ranged the tree I _thought_ was 30 yards and it was actually 35. I had hunted this stand several times and ranged the obvious land marks but should have taken time to range again. Now I was worried. Maybe the sound I heard was the arrow in mud. Maybe I missed him altogether. It was only 7:30 and the sun still behind the trees on the far hill. Joe was in his stand just a couple hundred yards away. Perhaps there would be more movement.
> 
> About 8:10 I drank a cup of coffee and got my s__t together and climbed down. Rather than looking for the arrow, I thought I'd go to the last place I saw him and look for blood. It was right on a wide trail. I nocked and arrow and crept down the trail to where I thought he had been. Nothing. Nada. Lots of torn up leaves but this is a pretty popular place for deer. I scoured the trail and both sides. Nothing. I was going to go back and look for my arrow but thought "Let me go down a bit further. Perhaps he was a little further down than I think." I didn't take 5 steps and saw blood. Lots of blood. Bright red bubbly blood. Alrighty then.
> 
> I examined the blood which was spread out over a good 4' of trail and I could see where he was starting to zig zag and wobble. He had to be close. I walked about 5 yards following a very heavy blood trail, looked right and there he lay. A decent 6 point with a big body. I have to add I'm REALLY impressed with the Sevr 1.5" broadheads. They really do a number on deer.
> 
> 5D by the way. Near West Chester.
> 
> View attachment 7495609
> View attachment 7495610
> View attachment 7495611


congrats


----------



## pa.hunter

Johnboy60 said:


> Ended it this morning with a small 5 point. 15 yard shot, pass thru. He still managed to go about 50 yards but I heard him crash just as he went out of sight. He’s skinned and in the shed. It’s supposed to be cold tonight but back up to 50 tomorrow afternoon. I plan on butchering it Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 7495672


congrats


----------



## Mathias

Congrats to the successful hunters, well done!


----------



## rogersb

This week felt great, Tomorrow just has to be good. Good luck everyone getting out!


----------



## jpinkerton

TauntoHawk said:


> Serious question guys, why are all the best hunting snacks packaged in wrappers louder than my rattling antlers??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


You are not alone, but I believe I've found the best solution so far. I pack all my snacks in Stasher Bags. The bags are made from silicone and are washable, reusable, freezable, and seal extremely well. The best part...they are essentially silent when opening, closing, or handling.

You can find them online at all the usual haunts (i.e. Amazon). It'll change the way you pack hunting snacks forever! A bit pricey, but extremely durable and replace the need for ziplocs. We use them for much more than hunting snacks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin’s 8…


----------



## nicko

Potter county gold!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Watched a momma and twins from 7:40 till 8 this morning while hunting from the ground. Hung a stand a bit after 10am and sat it till 2pm. 

A bit of my view...

















As I sat there I kept hearing something making strange sounding noises in the leaves... and here it came...

























Kept me company until about 12:10 and kept going back and forth past me...digging in the leaves, shaking its tail side to side, smearing it's face/body on the ground and a bunch of trees it was passing. Can't say I ever saw such such a thing before.

Debated "finishing" the day by staying in my stand till dark but I wasn't feeling it today. Walked into a lone doe at 2:22, on my way out, standing within yards of where I had sat the first few hours in the morning. I stayed there keeping an eye out till 3:30...nothing bothering her that I saw and continued my walk out. Checked my cams I put in last night...several doe and fawns all over from when I left till around 2-3am this morning...not a buck among them. Usually see 5-6 of them at this property for my efforts in November or at least I have for the last 3 seasons in a row. 
Time will tell I guess.


----------



## hobbs4421

Pyme said:


> Man, you take _big_ "snacks" to the woods. 😄


 Nah, just a bunch of little ones. Lol


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> My cousin’s 8…


Nice buck!


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Watched a momma and twins from 7:40 till 8 this morning while hunting from the ground. Hung a stand a bit after 10am and sat it till 2pm.
> 
> A bit of my view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I sat there I kept hearing something making strange sounding noises in the leaves... and here it came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kept me company until about 12:10 and kept going back and forth past me...digging in the leaves, shaking its tail side to side, smearing it's face/body on the ground and a bunch of trees it was passing. Can't say I ever saw such such a thing before.
> 
> Debated "finishing" the day by staying in my stand till dark but I wasn't feeling it today. Walked into a lone doe at 2:22, on my way out, standing within yards of where I had sat the first few hours in the morning. I stayed there keeping an eye out till 3:30...nothing bothering her that I saw and continued my walk out. Checked my cams I put in last night...several doe and fawns all over from when I left till around 2-3am this morning...not a buck among them. Usually see 5-6 of them at this property for my efforts in November or at least I have for the last 3 seasons in a row.
> Time will tell I guess.


Cool pics! If the does are there the bucks will come . . eventually.


----------



## Mr. October

When amateurs build websites . .


----------



## huntin_addict

Johnboy60 said:


> Ended it this morning with a small 5 point. 15 yard shot, pass thru. He still managed to go about 50 yards but I heard him crash just as he went out of sight. He’s skinned and in the shed. It’s supposed to be cold tonight but back up to 50 tomorrow afternoon. I plan on butchering it Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 7495672


Congrats. 2F right?


----------



## huntin_addict

Mr. October said:


> When amateurs build websites . .
> View attachment 7495922


I thought it was strange too when I first saw it, but hey, whatever.


----------



## hobbs4421

Good luck to all my Pa pals this morning! I’m about to hop in the truck and meet up with my dad on some private property for a morning hunt. Pretty excited that the temperature is currently 25 and it’s November! The deer should be moving!


----------



## Mathias

Odd man out I guess. These frigid mornings have not produced any significant amount of deer movement for me. Home or upstate, based upon observations and cell cam reporting. I’ll take 35-45 degrees . 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## davydtune

My brother from another mother Larry took this guy yesterday morning  I really need to step it up, my buds are all out doing me, lol!


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> My brother from another mother Larry took this guy yesterday morning  I really need to step it up, my buds are all out doing me, lol!


Great buck for Larry!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perched in a creek bottom funnel waiting on daylight [emoji1696]


----------



## Johnboy60

huntin_addict said:


> Congrats. 2F right?


Yep


----------



## Jerred44

Never had one of these on cam before. Only pics I have of her. But very cool


----------



## ZDC

Looks like a good morning


----------



## 138104

Had a deer at 30 yds, but too dark still. Also had a buck chasing and grunting. All quiet now, but good start to the morning. Too bad I can only hunt until 11.


----------



## pa.hunter

AjPUNISHER said:


> Watched a momma and twins from 7:40 till 8 this morning while hunting from the ground. Hung a stand a bit after 10am and sat it till 2pm.
> 
> A bit of my view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I sat there I kept hearing something making strange sounding noises in the leaves... and here it came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kept me company until about 12:10 and kept going back and forth past me...digging in the leaves, shaking its tail side to side, smearing it's face/body on the ground and a bunch of trees it was passing. Can't say I ever saw such such a thing before.
> 
> Debated "finishing" the day by staying in my stand till dark but I wasn't feeling it today. Walked into a lone doe at 2:22, on my way out, standing within yards of where I had sat the first few hours in the morning. I stayed there keeping an eye out till 3:30...nothing bothering her that I saw and continued my walk out. Checked my cams I put in last night...several doe and fawns all over from when I left till around 2-3am this morning...not a buck among them. Usually see 5-6 of them at this property for my efforts in November or at least I have for the last 3 seasons in a row.
> Time will tell I guess.


Cool pics!


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> Perched in a creek bottom funnel waiting on daylight [emoji1696]


Good luck...


----------



## CBB

Nephew had 2 doe feeding and a 6 chased them off. Never had a shot opportunity.

My boy didn't get out of football practice soon enough to get up a tree. They are getting ready now and I'm hailing them back in the side by side and dropping them off.

I would really like to see one of them get lucky today. Had a 10 on cell cam at 646pm last night the big 6 hasn't been around in a couple days.

Good luck out there!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just passed on this small 8 at 15 yards…hopefully he went to find his grandpa


----------



## j.d.m.

Mathias said:


> Odd man out I guess. These frigid mornings have not produced any significant amount of deer movement for me. Home or upstate, based upon observations and cell cam reporting. I’ll take 35-45 degrees .
> Good luck everyone!


Same here. The cold hasn’t brought anything except cold toes and fingers. I’m seeing buck, but only smallish ones. No chasing, just cruising, but only swing like 1 each sit. Not even seeing doe out in the strip fields of cut corn or anything. Hoping this next week works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Gage had a good buck chase a doe through as he was getting setup. Still too dark to shoot. Hey have both had a 6 chasing does between them. Neither want to shoot him but enjoying the show. Hopefully something bigger hears the commotion and comes to check it out


----------



## alancac98

Had a buck pushing a doe hard this morning but it was before daylight. In the last 45 minutes I had a half rack 2pt go buy and 2- 4pts. There are two really nice 8s roaming the hill but I have yet to lay my eyes on either of them from a treestand.


----------



## ZDC

Someone just came off the road with a crossbow Walk around in front of me scaring of the turkey I was about to shoot.he walked around for about 45 minutes and went back to his truck. I'm pretty mad. 
Haven't seen a deer all morning


----------



## Bigmike23

Great morning so far. Let a 5pt walk, 1 spike and 4 doe. Day looks promising


----------



## nicko

Good luck everybody out there today. Feels weird sitting at home on 11/6 and not being in a stand. What are people thinking getting married in November?


----------



## Billy H

Good luck to those out. Waiting till Monday to get back out. Things have really heated up in my part of 5C . Both private spots we hunt have seen multiple bucks chasing. All hell broke loose here at home Thursday night had deer chasing all around the place .


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Jerred44 said:


> View attachment 7495931
> 
> View attachment 7495932
> 
> Never had one of these on cam before. Only pics I have of her. But very cool


Her is a he


----------



## tyepsu

Why would you go to a wedding in November? I wouldn't go to one any other month of the year, much less during the rut.


----------



## full moon64

LXhuntinPA said:


> Her is a he


Havent seen one those in awhile...Years ago had one on camera...Me i would pass


----------



## Gene94

full moon64 said:


> Havent seen one those in awhile...Years ago had one on camera...Me i would pass


Why would you pass? Just curious

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

Jerred44 said:


> View attachment 7495931
> 
> View attachment 7495932
> 
> Never had one of these on cam before. Only pics I have of her. But very cool


Actually looks like a little buck. Can just barley make out dark antlers in the second picture. Very cool!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Gene94 said:


> Why would you pass? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I just would repecting a deer that is different,,,just me


----------



## Gene94

full moon64 said:


> I just would repecting a deer that is different,,,just me


Ok, thanks for the explanation. I know some people are superstitious that it'll bring bad luck to shoot one.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

Gene94 said:


> Why would you pass? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I'd pass as well. Just cool to see and not very common. We had a piebald doe that lived on our dairy farm. I almost shot her the first time I saw her but decided not to. Watched her for 5 years and it was always a treat when she'd appear. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Gene94 said:


> Ok, thanks for the explanation. I know some people are superstitious that it'll bring bad luck to shoot one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I am superstiitios,,,,,but not over that deer...I see a coins tailsup ,will flip it over for someone else too have luck..


----------



## Bigmike23

Just had shooter lock up at 60 yards away. The wind has been murder all morning. No rhyme reason or understanding to it's direction. And it just bit me. Was a nice one too


----------



## Gene94

I'm not superstitious in the least, not even with black cats and/or Friday the 13th.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Gene94 said:


> I'm not superstitious in the least, not even with black cats and/or Friday the 13th.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I have black cat too,,,I prayed over her.....TRUE STORY,,,


----------



## superslamsam

Not a PA buck, but thought most would appreciate seeing it. Shot in Greensburg, Indiana. 212". Very clean.


----------



## Charman03

Had some action on camera last night


----------



## Pyme

superslamsam said:


> Not a PA buck, but thought most would appreciate seeing it. Shot in Greensburg, Indiana. 212". Very clean.


That buck is about as even and symmetrical as they come, especially at that size. Beautiful.


----------



## superslamsam

Pyme said:


> That buck is about as even and symmetrical as they come, especially at that size. Beautiful.


Absolutely! Plus the mass throughout the main beams is phenomenal! You can go to meat eater.com to read the whole story.


----------



## CBB

So I went out to drop my deer off for a Euro. Taxi shows me this buck. Shot on public. Pretty impressive animal. His head is enormous. Sorry for the crappy 1 handed pic


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> Had some action on camera last night
> 
> View attachment 7496026


I guess that answers the question about whether the rut is on or not.


----------



## Gene94

Am I alone in believing that a thermos full of soup (cream of mushroom for me) is the most warming thing to eat mid-day in an all day sit?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Gene94 said:


> Am I alone in believing that a thermos full of soup (cream of mushroom for me) is the most warming thing to eat mid-day in an all day sit?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Or hot chocolate. And there is no better deer attractant then an open furnace.


----------



## Bigmike23

Yep and I forgot my thermos, lunch, and neck gaiter. One of the most miserable hunts I've ever been on. I'm dieing to go home lol


----------



## Pyme

Bigmike23 said:


> Yep and I forgot my thermos, lunch, and next gaiter. One of the most miserable hunts I've ever been on. I'm dieing to go home lol


Oh man..... And here I am, I've got my neck gaiter pulled up nice and snug, while I'm munching on my lunch, washing it down with nice warm hot chocolate, just waiting to have some dessert as soon as I finish lunch, then fire up the hand warmers and get my hands tucked back in because they're getting a little chilled being out eating all of this delicious food.....

Do you hate me yet? 😎😅


----------



## Pyme

(If it helps make you feel any better, I'm actually at home, knocking out a long list of things that I'm way behind on thanks to all of the rain, which waterlogged the ground.... 🥴 )


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your cousin Joe


----------



## ZDC

Charman03 said:


> Had some action on camera last night
> 
> View attachment 7496026


Don't watch too much, some people get addicted


----------



## rambofirstblood

Here's a few pics from my hunt on 11/3
I'm in the pictures starting to draw. He was heading for the scrape, or the doe I was watching.
Then he turns and looks my way so I had to let down.
I didn't know there was another buck he was looking at coming in from my right. 
They met 10 yards in front of me and he backed the other buck down.
I was able to get the shot after he turned around and headed back towards the scrape.
Thanks for all the prayers and wishes for my wife.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## perryhunter4

Wow…..congrats to everyone who has scored in the past week. Seems to have really heated up in PA. 

Got home late last night from Missouri. We had an awesome trip and 3 out of 4 scored. I unfortunately was pretty sick the first 3 days but pushed through (felt horrible). It really heated up the last 2 days. I unfortunately couldn’t capitalize on 2 absolute slammers including a big, wide and heavy 10 that sprinted a doe under my stand (couldn’t get him stopped or drawn back in time) and one morning also had really, really heavy stud coming right to me out of cedars thickets and sort of locked up 30 yds out underneath some heavy cedar branches…he just walked backwards and up into a few does in a thicket above. 
I ended up taking a pretty good buck (broken up 9 pt) the last eve at 2:30 pm. I had an 800 yd walk into a deep wooded/cedar funnel between very large cornfields (same spot I shot my droptine in 7 yrs ago and was back in same spot for 1st time since). I had so many memories in my head throughout my sits. It would have been awesome to score on one of the studs….but I am thrilled with another great year of memories out there!! Didn’t get to jump in a PA std today, as I spent most of the day in the hospital with my g-ma. Looking to get after it next weekend and a few days off the last week hopefully. Don’t forget about daylight savings time overnight.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Wow…..congrats to everyone who has scored in the past week. Seems to have really heated up in PA.
> 
> Got home late last night from Missouri. We had an awesome trip and 3 out of 4 scored. I unfortunately was pretty sick the first 3 days but pushed through (felt horrible). It really heated up the last 2 days. I unfortunately couldn’t capitalize on 2 absolute slammers including a big, wide and heavy 10 that sprinted a doe under my stand (couldn’t get him stopped or drawn back in time) and one morning also had really, really heavy stud coming right to me out of cedars thickets and sort of locked up 30 yds out underneath some heavy cedar branches…he just walked backwards and up into a few does in a thicket above.
> I ended up taking a pretty good buck (broken up 9 pt) the last eve at 2:30 pm. I had an 800 yd walk into a deep wooded/cedar funnel between very large cornfields (same spot I shot my droptine in 7 yrs ago and was back in same spot for 1st time since). I had so many memories in my head throughout my sits. It would have been awesome to score on one of the studs….but I am thrilled with another great year of memories out there!! Didn’t get to jump in a PA std today, as I spent most of the day in the hospital with my g-ma. Looking to get after it next weekend and a few days off the last week hopefully. Don’t forget about daylight savings time overnight.


Congrats on a great buck! Hope you g-ma is ok. Prayers sent up for her.


----------



## 138104

rambofirstblood said:


> Here's a few pics from my hunt on 11/3
> I'm in the pictures starting to draw. He was heading for the scrape, or the doe I was watching.
> Then he turns and looks my way so I had to let down.
> I didn't know there was another buck he was looking at coming in from my right.
> They met 10 yards in front of me and he backed the other buck down.
> I was able to get the shot after he turned around and headed back towards the scrape.
> Thanks for all the prayers and wishes for my wife.
> Good luck everyone!
> View attachment 7496200
> View attachment 7496201


Very cool photos! I am going to setup a stand like that tomorrow. Also sending prayers up for your wife.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Perry24 said:


> Very cool photos! I am going to setup a stand like that tomorrow. Also sending prayers up for your wife.


Thanks Perry24, I'll tell the wife.
Good luck
BTW my original post was on page 170 incase anyone missed it.


----------



## Billy H

👍perryhunter


----------



## rogersb

Gene94 said:


> Am I alone in believing that a thermos full of soup (cream of mushroom for me) is the most warming thing to eat mid-day in an all day sit?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I did hot chocolate today. Made with milk.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> That's exactly what I do. Nobody makes a louder wrapper than Clif.
> 
> Also, it saves on the disappointment if you just pre-squish everything when you pack it.


The ziplocs make for better viewing when you find them in the bottom of the pack 6 months later too.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> After an extended absence from this arena, we are happy to bring to you an all-new episode of "PA Hunters Unscripted".
> 
> In todays episode, Nicko is getting ready for a week long hunting trip in God's Country, Potter County.
> 
> MRS. NICKO - "Your nieces wedding on Saturday was so nice. But why did we have to get up and leave so early to get back home?"
> NICKO - "Well, I'm heading up to Potter to hunt".
> MRS NICKO - "I thought you can't hunt this Sunday."
> NICKO - "I can't but I want to get up there before sunset to glass the field."
> MRS NICKO - "Huh??"
> NICKO - "I want to glass the field.....with binoculars......to see if deer are coming out at the end of the day."
> MRS NICKO - "Can't you figure that out on Monday?"
> NICKO - "But I want to see if I should set up on the field and hunt it on Monday afternoon."
> MRS NICKO - "??????.......hmmmmmm....OK. You have a lot of stuff here. How long are you going for again?"
> NICKO - "I'm hunting Monday through Friday.....maybe Saturday morning if I still have my buck tag.....and come home Saturday."
> MRS NICKO - "Looks like you're going for longer than 5 days. Are you planning to ever come back home?"
> NICKO - "HA HA HA!!!! Of course I'm coming back home. I'll need to drop my buck off at the processor."
> MRS NICKO - "Would this be the same processor who has been eating your deer tenderloins but claimed you didn't get them because they were "dirty"? It's a deer......they're dirty".
> NICKO - So what are you saying?"
> MRS NICKO - "I think he's playing you for a sucker......and eating your tenderloins."
> NICKO - "Impossible. Frank wouldn't do that to me..................would he?"
> MRS NICKO - "What's with all these Gatorade bottles filled with dark yellow...........I don't what.":
> NICKO - "That's my urine."
> MRS NICKO - "Excuse me?"
> NICKO - "What?"
> MRS NICKO - "Excuse me.......why are you saving your urine."
> NICKO - "I plan to use it for mock scrapes."
> MRS NICKO - "What is a ........mock scrape?"
> NICKO - "Its a DIY patch of open dirt in the wood that attracts big bucks. I scrape leaves away with a sanitized hand rake and pour my urine into the exposed dirt."
> MRS NICKO - " Sounds like a good way to drive deer away."
> NICKO - "What are you talking about?"
> MRS NICKO - "We had asparagus last night at the wedding. I was in the bathroom after you this morning. Just saying."
> NICKO - "Hmmmpphhh."
> MRS NICKO - "Wait.....why are you taking my clothes from the laundry hamper? They haven't been washed.........and......why are you taking my clothes from the laundry hamper?"
> NICKO - "Well, I have this plan.....if I hang your clothes in the woods a few hundred yards upwind of where I plan to hunt, your scent will scare the deer and send them in my direction. And then........THHHWACK!!!!"
> MRS NICKO - "So you're saying MY scent will scare the deer.....but yours will not? OK.......I don't think you're going to need to worry about Frank your processor eating your tenderlioins."


Fantastic! I knew this thread was missing something


----------



## vonfoust

Whoops


----------



## John_pro

Congrats to all the successful hunters!

Yesterday I was lucky enough to fill my PA archery tag on a pretty solid 9 point. I passed a 125” 8 point at first light following a couple does. He came in around 11 chasing a doe, and ended up getting a good shot at 27 yards. He ran 40 yards and crashed

Best part about this was a group public land hunt I setup with my good friend and brother, we all tripled up in the same hour. A memory I will never forget and extremely grateful!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Grandpap passed away in his sleep this morning while dad and I were out hunting. 

Saw my first deer for the day at 10:35am...a scrub buck nosing around on a quick pace...lets just say he had 5pts but not all of them would legally measure an inch. Did some calling for turkey...no sign and none heard.
Dad kicked up a doe about 11...while he took a little walk. Only deer he saw this morning.

Since it was the last day of fall turkey in 4E, we had brought the shotguns along and left them in the truck. By 11:30 we were at another property and had switched the bows for the guns. It is a good prop for deer but a mother to get them out so we seldom ever deer hunt there. I headed on to one of my favorite spring turkey spots at this property. Made the top of a ridge and jumped 2 doe out of there beds. 200yds later I was where I wanted to be and started calling. Heard something down in the hollow to my right. I called some more and what ever it was...was getting closer soon after. Hoped it was a group of turkey but they were some heavy sounding footsteps to be birds, so I then thought deer or even another hunter. Then a 7 or 8pt buck with a spread going about 16"s stepped into view and looked around from just over 40yds.
Not the first time I've called in deer while making turkey sounds and likely won't be the last.

I did find some turkey sign, not all that old either (looked like earlier this week), but only a handful of birds. Couldn't find them or raise an answer so I guess they'll be safe from me till the calendar reads Spring again.

For the afternoon the 2 of us turned into 3 and we hit property #3 for the day to hunt deer till dark. Farmers across the way...a long ways over...were picking corn. Corn on the neighbors next to us had been picked so we figured a decent chance somebody was gonna see deer tonight. Brother-in-law watched a group of 4...2 fawns, a nice doe and a bigger doe from 5pm till quitting time but they never got closer then about 60yds.

Dad saw a doe being chased by a buck at 6:15, but didn't have enough light to see how big it actually was.

I saw 1 deer at last light...a good sized deer but too dark to tell what it actually was.


----------



## CBB

Sorry for your loss


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Bigmike23 said:


> Yep and I forgot my thermos, lunch, and neck gaiter. One of the most miserable hunts I've ever been on. I'm dieing to go home lol


I always have my gaiter but this week I made sure I had my fleece beanie too. Had a pack of hot hands in my leg pocket in case I felt I needed them but I never even opened them. 

I don't know how my dad did it this morning, 24 degrees and he wore 3 layers of clothes under his coveralls. I don't know how the hell he was even able to walk with all those layers let alone do it without overheating. Only thing he wore on his head was a ball cap...I guess all the heat coming out the top of his coveralls help keep his head warm .


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Cool pics! If the does are there the bucks will come . . eventually.


There were 2 good buck there Wednesday morning. Doubt I'll see that big one again but I believe another buck will show up eventually. I'm reasonably sure on a sit in that stand this week I'll probably have a forkie, spike or halfrack walk right by me...and I'll have had all the time in the world to have shot it and seen it coming long before it got to me...


----------



## Mr. October

John_pro said:


> Congrats to all the successful hunters!
> 
> Yesterday I was lucky enough to fill my PA archery tag on a pretty solid 9 point. I passed a 125” 8 point at first light following a couple does. He came in around 11 chasing a doe, and ended up getting a good shot at 27 yards. He ran 40 yards and crashed
> 
> Best part about this was a group public land hunt I setup with my good friend and brother, we all tripled up in the same hour. A memory I will never forget and extremely grateful!
> 
> View attachment 7496378
> 
> View attachment 7496381
> 
> View attachment 7496380
> 
> View attachment 7496382


Wow! That is 3 great bucks! Nice job to all of you. You don't have to give your spot away, but what part of the State?


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Grandpap passed away in his sleep this morning while dad and I were out hunting.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## full moon64

AjPUNISHER I'm very sorry...🙏


----------



## Billy H

Sorry to hear this news AJ.


----------



## leoncrandall74

AJ, so sorry for your loss

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy60

Sorry about your grandpap AjPunisher


----------



## Mathias

AJ- sorry for your loss.

John_pro- awesome buck and a most memorable hunt!


----------



## jlh42581

I finally managed to see a couple deer yesterday, nothing to write home about. No chases or anything fun but I did see deer. Closest the doe's came were 55, I keep my shots to 40 as I only shoot 58lbs.


----------



## Billy H

My one cam has been alerting for the last hour with 8 pictures that look like this. Something is happening in front of it but apparently the lens is screwed up on this cam


----------



## Mathias

Some rambling thoughts…
Instead of continuing to lament my lack of deer sightings up north, I decided to change. I love sitting over my food plots. 
A big part of my hunt is simply my visual adventure. I look over my property and simply love what I see, what _we’ve _done.. A lot of thought and muscle went into what it has become. And plots are good most times, just not now. The does are pressured by the young bucks, which makes even killing one of them more difficult, amd the mature bucks rarely pass thru.
I had placed a cheap ladder stand on the other side of my pond a couple years back, never sat on it. It had little long range visual “wow”. The area is surrounded by relatively thick shrubby vegetation, and lots of apple trees. Just above it and my pond is an area of some sort of shrub I planted years back, which is a well used impenetrable bedding area. When we do our daily morning walk around the property on groomed trails, the sign is always abundant.
I sat there yesterday afternoon. Within minutes a buck chased a doe 15 yards to my left. Not paying the strictest attention I was surprised at a doe and 2 fawns in front of me. The ground is so churned up, the movement is near silent.
A lone doe was next up, I was sorely tempted. All told I saw 13 deer. Saw 3 possibly 4 ‘decent’ bucks all within range. This year I’ve had upwards of a dozen up & comers on cameras. Somewhere out there is the one that hasn’t been seen.
Had one heck of a coyote serenade walking back to the house.
Now the morning after, I’m excited for what I learned at the same time kicking myself for being so stubborn.


----------



## Mathias

Gene94 said:


> Am I alone in believing that a thermos full of soup (cream of mushroom for me) is the most warming thing to eat mid-day in an all day sit?


Cream of tomato for me!


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> My one cam has been alerting for the last hour with 8 pictures that look like this. Something is happening in front of it but apparently the lens is screwed up on this cam
> View attachment 7496447


Is it maybe just frosted over, and then possibly made even worse by the sun hitting it?


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> Is it maybe just frosted over, and then possibly made even worse by the sun hitting it?


It could be frosted. 28* here right now. Definitely not the sun as I have learned not to place them where sunrise and sunset won’t blast right into the cam.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> It could be frosted. 28* here right now. Definitely not the sun as I have learned not to place them where sunrise and sunset won’t blast right into the cam.


I hear you on the sun and placement, but thinking if it's frosted over, "any" sunlight could be exaggerating it, even at a pretty good angle. Maybe? 

You'll probably know if things clear up in a little while.


----------



## nicko

AJ - very sorry for your loss.

Johnpro - that’s a helluva day right there. Congrats!

Matt - looks like you found the right spot at the right time at your place.


----------



## full moon64

Congrats on all who had good luck,,Public land can be toughest,,But Pa has monsters ..Learning thermals is the key too filling a tag..


----------



## vonfoust

Very sorry to hear AJ.


----------



## jacobh

So sorry for your loss AJ my thoughts and prayers to u and your family


----------



## PA_ENGR

Billy H said:


> My one cam has been alerting for the last hour with 8 pictures that look like this. Something is happening in front of it but apparently the lens is screwed up on this cam
> View attachment 7496447


Looks you got moisture on it. Either inside or outside the lens


----------



## John_pro

Mr. October said:


> Wow! That is 3 great bucks! Nice job to all of you. You don't have to give your spot away, but what part of the State?


Thanks we were thrilled, 2 F area


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Would have been another great morning to have been out...oh wait it's Sunday . On the flip side, we can hunt deer next Sunday,  but I bet the weather will suck.

Just talked to a guy a little bit ago that thought the statewide season ended this coming Saturday on Nov 13th...I said no, the last day is Friday the 19th and you can hunt Sunday the 14th.


----------



## nicko

Trip up to Potter is off to a great start… Was checking out at Wawa and dumped my entire coffee cup over on the counter at the register.


----------



## PAbigbear

Billy H said:


> My one cam has been alerting for the last hour with 8 pictures that look like this. Something is happening in front of it but apparently the lens is screwed up on this cam
> View attachment 7496447


I would lean towards frost. I had several that looked just like that the past few mornings and cleared up as soon at the sun hit the lens and dried it up.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Trip up to Potter is off to a great start… Was checking out at Wawa and dumped my entire coffee cup over on the counter at the register.


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> I would lean towards frost. I had several that looked just like that the past few mornings and cleared up as soon at the sun hit the lens and dried it up.


 Yes definitly was frost, Pyme mentioned that as well. Have had a couple pictures come through clear as can be.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Trip up to Potter is off to a great start… Was checking out at Wawa and dumped my entire coffee cup over on the counter at the register.


I did that once. Of course the place was jam-packed and there were like 10 people in line at each register.


----------



## Mr. October

I hunted NJ this morning. The highlight of the morning was seeing 11 different otters. There was a mom with 6 . . . count them 6 . . . young of the year at first light. They came out of the water by me and spent a few minutes wrestling and tumbling in the grass before following Mom off to hunt for fish. Later in the morning I had a big-bodied 3-pointer swim the main body of water and pop out right under my stand. He was followed across by 4 adult otters who were clearly annoyed with him and chirping away at him. The 3 pt came out, shook himself off, stood under my tree for 5 minutes, went behind a big bush (picture drawing here if he were legal) and then stood broadside 5 yards away. How come that never happens with a big buck? It is also noteworthy that nearly every other buck besides these two that I had on camera had at least one antler broken off. Most were decent legal bucks but now aren't. I wonder if they are wising up to antler restrictions? 

What I hoped for:









What I saw . . .


----------



## 138104

Bit warm and breezy this afternoon.


----------



## Mathias

Pete- 11 Otters, way cool. Nice buck too.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I did that once. Of course the place was jam-packed and there were like 10 people in line at each register.


i felt totally stupid


----------



## pa.hunter

AjPUNISHER said:


> Grandpap passed away in his sleep this morning while dad and I were out hunting.
> 
> Saw my first deer for the day at 10:35am...a scrub buck nosing around on a quick pace...lets just say he had 5pts but not all of them would legally measure an inch. Did some calling for turkey...no sign and none heard.
> Dad kicked up a doe about 11...while he took a little walk. Only deer he saw this morning.
> 
> Since it was the last day of fall turkey in 4E, we had brought the shotguns along and left them in the truck. By 11:30 we were at another property and had switched the bows for the guns. It is a good prop for deer but a mother to get them out so we seldom ever deer hunt there. I headed on to one of my favorite spring turkey spots at this property. Made the top of a ridge and jumped 2 doe out of there beds. 200yds later I was where I wanted to be and started calling. Heard something down in the hollow to my right. I called some more and what ever it was...was getting closer soon after. Hoped it was a group of turkey but they were some heavy sounding footsteps to be birds, so I then thought deer or even another hunter. Then a 7 or 8pt buck with a spread going about 16"s stepped into view and looked around from just over 40yds.
> Not the first time I've called in deer while making turkey sounds and likely won't be the last.
> 
> I did find some turkey sign, not all that old either (looked like earlier this week), but only a handful of birds. Couldn't find them or raise an answer so I guess they'll be safe from me till the calendar reads Spring again.
> 
> For the afternoon the 2 of us turned into 3 and we hit property #3 for the day to hunt deer till dark. Farmers across the way...a long ways over...were picking corn. Corn on the neighbors next to us had been picked so we figured a decent chance somebody was gonna see deer tonight. Brother-in-law watched a group of 4...2 fawns, a nice doe and a bigger doe from 5pm till quitting time but they never got closer then about 60yds.
> 
> Dad saw a doe being chased by a buck at 6:15, but didn't have enough light to see how big it actually was.
> 
> I saw 1 deer at last light...a good sized deer but too dark to tell what it actually was.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## nicko

27° and clear for the first morning of the week up in the northern tier. Going to drop down into a stand I have set up in a saddle where I saw good movement last year.


----------



## BGM51

Good Luck 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko




----------



## hobbs4421

Good luck to those going out this week! I have to work today and tomorrow, but I’ll be hunting Wednesday through Saturday. Be safe, and remember aim small miss small.


----------



## Billy H

A lot more windy than predicted here in 5C.


----------



## jacobh

Ok every year I look forward to the rut. I just like to see the chasing and to see what bucks are still out there. Anyways I’ve seen zero activity. I still have does with fawns yet 5 min away my dad got a pic of a buck breeding a doe in 5c. Anyone seeing rut activity in SE Pa? Did I miss it?? At night I see does in fields but no chasing going on


----------



## ZDC

Next Saturday looks good. The high temp drops 10 degrees from Friday to Saturday so we should see some good deer movement. 1a


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Ok every year I look forward to the rut. I just like to see the chasing and to see what bucks are still out there. Anyways I’ve seen zero activity. I still have does with fawns yet 5 min away my dad got a pic of a buck breeding a doe in 5c. Anyone seeing rut activity in SE Pa? Did I miss it?? At night I see does in fields but no chasing going on


 Scott, I’ve seen plenty . Last week I had young bucks literally falling over each other chasing doe right under me. My son shot a buck chasing doe last week as well. Two different properties.


----------



## jacobh

Wow I have literally seen nothing here by me. Like I said my dad literally has a pic of a buck breeding a doe but we haven’t seen chasing. 2 different properties we have does with fawns still. I’m kinda lost Billy lol. Obviously we don’t need the bucks this season but love to watch them chase. Makes for amazing sits


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> View attachment 7496977


You forgot to take the lens cover off. 😄


----------



## Mr. October

After trying to hunt and shoot with glasses on the last couple years, I made some modifications coming out of TAC this year and now am shooting without my glasses. Using a blue (#7) verifier, I get a great view through the peep with clear pins, and clear down-range targets. The problem is I discovered pretty quickly that I DO need my glasses to make out details in the woods. I didn't think I did. But the first buck I saw this year I thought was a doe. Then I saw little thin spikes as he got closer. Than I looked through binoculars and saw he had fairly chunky spikes and long, thick brow tines. I realized I really need to have my glasses on when I'm not shooting. 

The solution: I went with a lanyard so I can slip my glasses off before shooting. The problem was finding one that actually holds the glasses without them slipping out at the slightest tug. I ultimately found these from Amazon. They work really well and my glasses are rimless and have really thin temples. I thought I'd pass it along in case anyone else is in a similar situation or otherwise needs secure glasses lanyards. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N52ZG4F?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Wow I have literally seen nothing here by me. Like I said my dad literally has a pic of a buck breeding a doe but we haven’t seen chasing. 2 different properties we have does with fawns still. I’m kinda lost Billy lol. Obviously we don’t need the bucks this season but love to watch them chase. Makes for amazing sits


 I’m not that far from you either. Just one hot doe is the ticket, apparantly several were in heat here at the same time. The bucks I’m seeing are our usaul little guys. From now moving forward I’m considering taking a small legal buck. I really want the meat and I don’t want to take out another doe.


----------



## tyepsu

Sitting in my stand on my uncle's property in Bradford County 3A this morning. At first light saw a doe and 2 fawns in the field behind me. Then at 7, this guy walked in and hung around for 20 minutes. Where's his grandpa ha.


----------



## gberinger

Billy H said:


> I’m not that far from you either. Just one hot doe is the ticket, apparantly several were in heat here at the same time. The bucks I’m seeing are our usaul little guys. From now moving forward I’m considering taking a small legal buck. I really want the meat and I don’t want to take out another doe.


I’m in 5c as well. Had some chasing Wednesday and Thursday last week. Nothing since. Out this morning and had 8 does come through together- nothing following and no sign of rut activity. I will say that last year things really heated up around November 12-14. We shall see.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Kill em guys. Got back from Illinois yesterday (no luck), wasn't in the stand this morning at my place and here's what happens. SMH.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LostnWoods1

I’m in 5D right now in stand. Took a mid ridge stand fields below me and upper ridge boarding houses. Heard one grunt this am that was it. I do think the Rut is on they are in lockdown. Just have to be in stand and wait for one that seeking.


----------



## LostnWoods1

Past this guy up last week cause I know there are bigger


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> You forgot to take the lens cover off. 😄


Nope, it was intentional.

It's his favorite honey hole.

It's the closest you'll ever be to seeing it. 😄


----------



## PAbigbear

This certainly wasn't the buck I envisioned tying my tag to, and I won't lie and say that he didn't have some major ground shrinkage, but one can never be disappointed in a quick, clean kill. I could hear him for several hours out in front of me grunting every so often starting shortly after daylight Saturday morning, when finally around 955 he ran a doe right into my setup. She popped out 25 yards below my stand and for some reason he chose to come directly to me. I got a glimpse of antlers and knew if I wanted to kill him I needed to draw before he stepped out of the brush or it wasn't going to happen. With him closing the distance fast, I drew and when he stepped out of the brush he locked up watching the doe further down the trail, facing me head on with no shot. It felt like 2 minutes I held on him while he was lip curling, wheezing and making all kinds of unique sounds I'm not sure I've ever heard them do. When she finally took a few steps he couldn't stand it and started after her offering me a 13 yard shot. He went about 40 yards without leaving more than 2 small drops of blood after a perfect broadside shot through the top of the heart and both lungs. I actually walked onto him after not being able to follow the trail by just heading in the direction I heard him crash. This was the second deer I've shot in the last week with the almost exact same shot placement and both had very disappointing blood trails. I'm shooting Tooth of the Arrow 1" 4 blade. I just don't understand why neither bled. On a fatty animal like a bear or less than perfect shot I would have been in trouble. So I'm in the market for something different.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> You forgot to take the lens cover off.





Pyme said:


> Nope, it was intentional.
> 
> It's his favorite honey hole.
> 
> It's the closest you'll ever be to seeing it.


He is channeling his inner Orion for his hunt today.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot and let's go grouse hunting


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With how my season has been going I might not give him a pass 😅


----------



## vonfoust

PAbigbear said:


> This certainly wasn't the buck I envisioned tying my tag to, and I won't lie and say that he didn't have some major ground shrinkage, but one can never be disappointed in a quick, clean kill. I could hear him for several hours out in front of me grunting every so often starting shortly after daylight Saturday morning, when finally around 955 he ran a doe right into my setup. She popped out 25 yards below my stand and for some reason he chose to come directly to me. I got a glimpse of antlers and knew if I wanted to kill him I needed to draw before he stepped out of the brush or it wasn't going to happen. With him closing the distance fast, I drew and when he stepped out of the brush he locked up watching the doe further down the trail, facing me head on with no shot. It felt like 2 minutes I held on him while he was lip curling, wheezing and making all kinds of unique sounds I'm not sure I've ever heard them do. When she finally took a few steps he couldn't stand it and started after her offering me a 13 yard shot. He went about 40 yards without leaving more than 2 small drops of blood after a perfect broadside shot through the top of the heart and both lungs. I actually walked onto him after not being able to follow the trail by just heading in the direction I heard him crash. This was the second deer I've shot in the last week with the almost exact same shot placement and both had very disappointing blood trails. I'm shooting Tooth of the Arrow 1" 4 blade. I just don't understand why neither bled. On a fatty animal like a bear or less than perfect shot I would have been in trouble. So I'm in the market for something different.
> View attachment 7497051


Nice buck, congratulations.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats bigbear nothing wrong with that buck


----------



## Billy H

👍Bigbear


----------



## dougell

I shot a doe early sat afternoon at about 28 yards with a tiny slick trick..She ran less than 20 yards,stopped ,wobbled and fell over.I ranged her from my stand and she was laying there dead 34 yards away.Just before dark,my son shoots another doe,again with a tiny slick trick standard.He wasn't sure of the hit and a quick look,didn't tuen up the arrow.Not wanting to push a deer we had no idea how good it was hit,we backed out and came back in the morning.He found his arrow buried in the dirt with a pretty light coating of blood.Mine looked almost identical from the night before and it was center punched through the lungs.Anyway,we found a few drops of blood but followed the kicked up leaved for about 50 yards before she really opened up.The deer ended up going about 200 yards and it was hit in the liver.I preach to him all the time about not even checking your arrow on a deer that isn't hit good or one that you don't see or hear drop.Usually they bed down very fast and just checking for your arrow can sending them packing.Many different thongs impact how much blood is on the ground,most of which we have no control over.When a deer is down within 40 yards,that tells me your entire set-up is a keeper.Here's the doe on shot.I took the picture from my tree to send to my son.That white dot in the deer.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Doug way to get it done


----------



## nicko

Congrats big bear… That’s a nice buck.

decided to relocate because nothing was moving at my original location… In the one hour I was on my feet figuring out where to go, I saw five deer on their feet and moving including two small bucks. Just need the big ones the show up now.


----------



## nicko

Doug and Jordan….. the killer combo! Congrats!


----------



## Johnboy60

PAbigbear said:


> This certainly wasn't the buck I envisioned tying my tag to, and I won't lie and say that he didn't have some major ground shrinkage, but one can never be disappointed in a quick, clean kill. I could hear him for several hours out in front of me grunting every so often starting shortly after daylight Saturday morning, when finally around 955 he ran a doe right into my setup. She popped out 25 yards below my stand and for some reason he chose to come directly to me. I got a glimpse of antlers and knew if I wanted to kill him I needed to draw before he stepped out of the brush or it wasn't going to happen. With him closing the distance fast, I drew and when he stepped out of the brush he locked up watching the doe further down the trail, facing me head on with no shot. It felt like 2 minutes I held on him while he was lip curling, wheezing and making all kinds of unique sounds I'm not sure I've ever heard them do. When she finally took a few steps he couldn't stand it and started after her offering me a 13 yard shot. He went about 40 yards without leaving more than 2 small drops of blood after a perfect broadside shot through the top of the heart and both lungs. I actually walked onto him after not being able to follow the trail by just heading in the direction I heard him crash. This was the second deer I've shot in the last week with the almost exact same shot placement and both had very disappointing blood trails. I'm shooting Tooth of the Arrow 1" 4 blade. I just don't understand why neither bled. On a fatty animal like a bear or less than perfect shot I would have been in trouble. So I'm in the market for something different.
> View attachment 7497051


Congrats nice buck! Imo your broadhead isn’t causing the lack of external bleeding. It just happens sometimes but if they’re dropping 40 yards away then you don’t need no stinking blood trail.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> This certainly wasn't the buck I envisioned tying my tag to, and I won't lie and say that he didn't have some major ground shrinkage, but one can never be disappointed in a quick, clean kill. I could hear him for several hours out in front of me grunting every so often starting shortly after daylight Saturday morning, when finally around 955 he ran a doe right into my setup. She popped out 25 yards below my stand and for some reason he chose to come directly to me. I got a glimpse of antlers and knew if I wanted to kill him I needed to draw before he stepped out of the brush or it wasn't going to happen. With him closing the distance fast, I drew and when he stepped out of the brush he locked up watching the doe further down the trail, facing me head on with no shot. It felt like 2 minutes I held on him while he was lip curling, wheezing and making all kinds of unique sounds I'm not sure I've ever heard them do. When she finally took a few steps he couldn't stand it and started after her offering me a 13 yard shot. He went about 40 yards without leaving more than 2 small drops of blood after a perfect broadside shot through the top of the heart and both lungs. I actually walked onto him after not being able to follow the trail by just heading in the direction I heard him crash. This was the second deer I've shot in the last week with the almost exact same shot placement and both had very disappointing blood trails. I'm shooting Tooth of the Arrow 1" 4 blade. I just don't understand why neither bled. On a fatty animal like a bear or less than perfect shot I would have been in trouble. So I'm in the market for something different.
> View attachment 7497051


Nice buck!


----------



## Pyme

Killed on the road near my buddy's farm. 😟


----------



## Sean243

So what's everyone's opinion on a warm spell right in middle of prime time? I'm on vacation and usually try for a few all day sits but if you're not going to sit all day in the warm weather, do you prefer evening hunts or morning hunts? Just curious. I was off last week too and morning hunting was very unproductive, the evening sits were only slightly better but at least I saw a couple of small bucks.


----------



## nicko

I would say anytime of the day right now could be prime time..


----------



## pdcornell

She’s wanting to put last night behind her.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd share what was likely my best consecutive day run in PA in several years, probably 6 or more.

I sat briefly Tuesday evening (less than 2 hours), two separate sets on Wednesday and Thursday each roughly 5 hours taking brief breaks to reposition, an all day set on Friday and two separate sets on Saturday with the evening set being less than 2-hours.

Over the course of those sits I saw 16 different buck, 11 of which would be considered "legal" by the standards the GC sets for our region, and 4 of which were great buck. The largest, was a huge 10 (easy high 40's, maybe even low 50's) at less than 15 yards for 15 seconds as he was chasing three other buck away from "his" doe. 

Ironically, I saw him Saturday night and I didn't get on stand Saturday night until 4:45 as I was helping my cousin trail a doe he shot earlier in the day. I actually heard the commotion long before anything appeared out of the red-briar and did have the crossbow in my hands when they emerged, but it was honestly the most chaos I have ever seen in PA. Four buck total, including the stud 10 and 4 doe; one that the boys were trying to cut her out of the group. All of that commotion sounded like a freight train going through the hardwoods. All four buck stuck around for a little less than 10-minutes passing inside 35 yards multiple times, but always either on the run or in the brush. There was a super respectable 8 too that I would have been just as happy to take. I have seen action like this before in KS, but nothing like it here in PA.

On Tuesday night and Wednesday morning I saw a super wide 8, he reminded me of a longhorn steer as his tines were all likely 6" or less and it made for a unique look as he worked through the woods. The closest he came as 50 yards on Tuesday evening. Wednesday he stayed in the bottom while I was on the ridge top.

On Thursday I saw an awesome 9, very close in caliber the to the big 10...in fact, when the big 10 emerged Saturday night, I actually thought it was the 9 that I had seen earlier. A big part of my thinking was simply due to the fact that I can't believe that many of that caliber buck were running the area. I had moved my stand a little further down the ridge from where I was perched Wednesday. It almost paid off as the 9 also stayed low, I just didn't move far enough. At moments he was well within 40 yards, but with zero shot opportunity. The first shot opportunity didn't occur until he was at 50 yards and I just didn't feel comfortable taking that shot.

On Friday I had what was no doubt my best chance. I had several doe and two small basket racks come by about an hour after light, all disappearing into the thick creek bottom of a funnel that I have only hunted 2x. About 9:40 one of those small basket racks come flying out of that bottom, right past my stand and turns on the hillside less than 25 yards looking back at me. It's hard to explain the scenario, but basically he was almost eye level with me, despite be being about 22' up a cherry tree. I thought he was staring directly at me, WRONG.....another incredible 9 point was standing in the brush 30 yards behind me. I did not see it at first, but apparently he was chasing this buck. He emerged from the brush at 25 yards and began violently tearing the ground and a sapling apart, all while directly facing my stand. He turned his head for a second to look behind me and I thought about sending a bolt into that crease of his neck, but that would be the right thing to do. He spun around charged back into that bottom and a spike emerged behind me at about mach 5. The big one started walking up out of the bottom with his ears pinned back and all the hair on his neck bristled, but never presented a shot.

All told, I passed on 6 doe and 4 smaller, but legal buck in 4.2 days of hunting. My cousin came up and shot an 8 in the first 30-mins on stand. No sooner did he shoot his buck did another much larger 8 appear and walk the same exact trail. My brother came up on Thursday night and had shot opportunities Friday and Saturday. He hit the side of the Maverick blind with his bow and blew the chance at a smaller 7-point that he would have been more than happy to take. My Dad's buddy hit a 6-point that we were unable to recover.
It was an amazing couple of days....4AM temps were consistently between 20-25 degrees, it cracked 40 2x, winds were WSW, W for most of the trip and turned to SSW on Saturday which is why I moved from the funnel. All of my action (with the exception fo the big 10 on Saturday night) was on what I refer to as semi-private land; meaning the land is privately owned, but the owner lets anyone who asks hunt it. I did run into three different guys on those 144 acres. The big 10 encounter was on my brother's 107 acres. All of the parcels share borders so all told there was roughly 445 acres where this action was taking place.

There are 4 guys up there, 2 who have available buck tags. It's suppose to warm up this week up there, will be interesting to get the updates.

Thanks for reading...it was SUPER exciting. Go to share most of it with my Dad and brother too, which is always nice!


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I shot a doe early sat afternoon at about 28 yards with a tiny slick trick..She ran less than 20 yards,stopped ,wobbled and fell over.I ranged her from my stand and she was laying there dead 34 yards away.Just before dark,my son shoots another doe,again with a tiny slick trick standard.He wasn't sure of the hit and a quick look,didn't tuen up the arrow.Not wanting to push a deer we had no idea how good it was hit,we backed out and came back in the morning.He found his arrow buried in the dirt with a pretty light coating of blood.Mine looked almost identical from the night before and it was center punched through the lungs.Anyway,we found a few drops of blood but followed the kicked up leaved for about 50 yards before she really opened up.The deer ended up going about 200 yards and it was hit in the liver.I preach to him all the time about not even checking your arrow on a deer that isn't hit good or one that you don't see or hear drop.Usually they bed down very fast and just checking for your arrow can sending them packing.*Many different thongs impact how much blood is on the ground,most of which we have no control over.When a deer is down within 40 yards,that tells me your entire set-up is a keeper*.Here's the doe on shot.I took the picture from my tree to send to my son.That white dot in the deer.
> View attachment 7497095


I don't know what it is about the slick trick, but I've killed several with them and I can't remember any of them leaving much of a blood trail. I'm not bashing them, all the deer died close enough that I didn't really need a blood trail, but there is something that gives me an uneasy feeling when I don't see a good blood trail. 

Not to turn this into a this vs that broadhead discussion, but I think there are certain head designs that promote more blood leaking out the holes. My personal thought is that a forward opening mechanical (like the old steelhead or the Grim Reaper fatal steel) will leave a much better blood trail given the same shot as a fixed blade. There are drawbacks to that design, but I do think they give better blood trail.

Again, not trying to start a debate on what is better, because in my opinion they both have advantages and disadvantages and with a good shot, all sharp broadheads will do the trick.


----------



## dougell

I'm sure there are better heads out there than slick tricks but I've been using them since 2003 when you had to buy them from the guy who made them.I liked them so much at the time that I stocked up on them as they were only $21 a pack,including shipping.I'm still using those same dozen heads today.Blood on the ground is a strange thing.Sometimes there's a lot and sometimes there isn't.I don't know exactly how many deer I've killed with them but I know it's over 80.I've never lost a deer with one,never broke a head,never failed to get full penetration and only had to track less than 3 or 4 but those shots were on me.By the time most to start to dump blood on the ground,they're dead.I did buy two packs of Kudu BH's this year to see what the hype was all about.I wasn't seeing crap when I had one on my bow earlier this season so the superstitious part of me had me go back to the slick tricks.I honestly don't believe the head matters as much as what most hunters believe.If you use a razor sharp BH that flies true,stays togethers and penetrates completely,you will kill deer with boring consistency.


----------



## nicko

I stick with slick tricks because I know what to expect from them… Scary sharp right out the package, fly like darts, and as long as I put the arrow where it needs to go, they get the job done. I’ve shot some deer they have bled gushers and some that left minimal blood. For my experience, the lower on the deer the hit, the more blood it leaves on the ground.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Thought I'd share what was likely my best consecutive day run in PA in several years, probably 6 or more.
> 
> Over the course of those sits I saw 16 different buck, 11 of which would be considered "legal" by the standards the GC sets for our region, and 4 of which were great buck. The largest, was a huge 10 (easy high 40's, maybe even low 50's) at less than 15 yards for 15 seconds as he was chasing three other buck away from "his" doe.


All well and good, but none of it counts without pictures. 😎😄😉

Seriously, sounds like a fantastic few days. 👍


----------



## nicko

Sitting here taking a break to figure out where I want to set up for the end of the day and watching a grasshopper bounce around in the 66° afternoon heat.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I'm sure there are better heads out there than slick tricks but I've been using them since 2003 when you had to buy them from the guy who made them.I liked them so much at the time that I stocked up on them as they were only $21 a pack,including shipping.I'm still using those same dozen heads today.Blood on the ground is a strange thing.Sometimes there's a lot and sometimes there isn't.I don't know exactly how many deer I've killed with them but I know it's over 80.I've never lost a deer with one,never broke a head,never failed to get full penetration and only had to track less than 3 or 4 but those shots were on me.By the time most to start to dump blood on the ground,they're dead.I did buy two packs of Kudu BH's this year to see what the hype was all about.I wasn't seeing crap when I had one on my bow earlier this season so the superstitious part of me had me go back to the slick tricks.I honestly don't believe the head matters as much as what most hunters believe.If you use a razor sharp BH that flies true,stays togethers and penetrates completely,you will kill deer with boring consistency.


I would hesitate to say "better". Maybe better aspects, but overall, I think they are hard to beat. Like you said, as long as they are sharp, and fly straight, they will do what they are supposed to. Maybe only once, but that's another topic.

I recall making a trip to your office back in the early 2000's to get a set of used blades so I didn't have to bugger up the new blades. They were pretty unheard of at that time.


----------



## Johnboy60

I’m resting up for a couple days then going after doe starting Wednesday. I already know what’s going to happen since I shot a small buck. A big boy is going to circle my stand inside 20 yards.


----------



## Johnboy60

PAbigbear said:


> This certainly wasn't the buck I envisioned tying my tag to, and I won't lie and say that he didn't have some major ground shrinkage, but one can never be disappointed in a quick, clean kill. I could hear him for several hours out in front of me grunting every so often starting shortly after daylight Saturday morning, when finally around 955 he ran a doe right into my setup. She popped out 25 yards below my stand and for some reason he chose to come directly to me. I got a glimpse of antlers and knew if I wanted to kill him I needed to draw before he stepped out of the brush or it wasn't going to happen. With him closing the distance fast, I drew and when he stepped out of the brush he locked up watching the doe further down the trail, facing me head on with no shot. It felt like 2 minutes I held on him while he was lip curling, wheezing and making all kinds of unique sounds I'm not sure I've ever heard them do. When she finally took a few steps he couldn't stand it and started after her offering me a 13 yard shot. He went about 40 yards without leaving more than 2 small drops of blood after a perfect broadside shot through the top of the heart and both lungs. I actually walked onto him after not being able to follow the trail by just heading in the direction I heard him crash. This was the second deer I've shot in the last week with the almost exact same shot placement and both had very disappointing blood trails. I'm shooting Tooth of the Arrow 1" 4 blade. I just don't understand why neither bled. On a fatty animal like a bear or less than perfect shot I would have been in trouble. So I'm in the market for something different.
> View attachment 7497051


I was looking at those Tooth of the Arrow broadheads on their website and noticed that they have a sharpener especially made for them. That would be a must have for me if I used that head.


----------



## hobbs4421

Bucket said:


> I don't know what it is about the slick trick, but I've killed several with them and I can't remember any of them leaving much of a blood trail. I'm not bashing them, all the deer died close enough that I didn't really need a blood trail, but there is something that gives me an uneasy feeling when I don't see a good blood trail.
> 
> Not to turn this into a this vs that broadhead discussion, but I think there are certain head designs that promote more blood leaking out the holes. My personal thought is that a forward opening mechanical (like the old steelhead or the Grim Reaper fatal steel) will leave a much better blood trail given the same shot as a fixed blade. There are drawbacks to that design, but I do think they give better blood trail.
> 
> Again, not trying to start a debate on what is better, because in my opinion they both have advantages and disadvantages and with a good shot, all sharp broadheads will do the trick.


I’ve had similar results with slick tricks. They are sharp and accurate but often they do not leave great bloodtrails . But, most of the time it doesn’t really matter because the deer generally die witthinn50 yards of the tree stand


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> I would hesitate to say "better". Maybe better aspects, but overall, I think they are hard to beat. Like you said, as long as they are sharp, and fly straight, they will do what they are supposed to. Maybe only once, but that's another topic.
> 
> I recall making a trip to your office back in the early 2000's to get a set of used blades so I didn't have to bugger up the new blades. They were pretty unheard of at that time.


I remember.Weren't you a fan of the steelhead 125's back then?

Stop in if you're up this way.After 22 years,I sold my Allstate agency last year.I had a one year non-compete so I took the last year off and opened back up on Oct1st as an Independent.It's good to be back.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I remember.Weren't you a fan of the steelhead 125's back then?
> 
> Stop in if you're up this way.After 22 years,I sold my Allstate agency last year.I had a one year non-compete so I took the last year off and opened back up on Oct1st as an Independent.It's good to be back.


Yep, and still am a fan of the original ones. Only problem is you can't get the replacement blades anywhere for them, or I'd be using them still.


----------



## PAbigbear

Johnboy60 said:


> I was looking at those Tooth of the Arrow broadheads on their website and noticed that they have a sharpener especially made for them. That would be a must have for me if I used that head.


I have the sharpener and it does work well.


----------



## Mr. October

Johnboy60 said:


> I’m resting up for a couple days then going after doe starting Wednesday. I already know what’s going to happen since I shot a small buck. A big boy is going to circle my stand inside 20 yards.


I don't even worry about that sort of thing anymore. I shot a decent 10 point in NJ last year and then a week later while hunting with my buddy had a giant 8 point 12 yards behind me. Didn't bother me in the slightest. I've got piles of antlers and taxidermy receipts. After a while it's just bone. 😄 I guess I go back to the whole "Bird in the hand" philosophy.


----------



## tyepsu

Had a fairly eventful morning. Hunted my uncle's property in Bradford County. Saw 4 bucks and 5 doe. Only 1 legal buck, but he was about 250 yards and wouldn't leave 2 doe. Now back at my parents in Tioga County. This buck came through at 1253 about 15 yards from the stand I'm now in.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Where to begin? Open field where I was heading this morn with no way to skirt it unseen...been a lingering problem for a few seasons now. I debated going in early in the dark but it wouldn't have changed anything this morning...deer in front of my stand all night into this morning from about 11pm on. So what I did was wait for enough light to glass and snuck into an edge to have a look see. Soon as I got where I could see there was a deer in the field by the far tree line. Nose to the ground all over the field but I couldn't put any horns on it. When I finally got a good look at it...it came by at 15yds. About a 115lb buck with a single chocolate brown dark spike... about 2-3"s long. No wonder I couldn't see it .

I watch him and he goes down the edge of the field on my side. Along the far edge at the other end are 2 doe and a fawn. They see this deer coming and head in the woods...soon so did he. I figure ok...I'm as safe as I'm gonna be getting to my stand and head across the field. I no sooner get to the woods and I see a doe running away, right past my stand...right behind her goes a good buck.

Time is off by an hour but this is the buck as he watched the spike go down the field. Trail cam is attached to my treestand platform.









I crawl into my stand and can't help but think I'm probably not going to see anything else this morning and should probably go home. Not that I would have but it was a thought.
It was all quiet till 8:42 when the fawn pictured below came past me and looked back. Ok, whats behind you?.









She moves on and goes up the woods. Not 3 minutes later this guy comes from the same direction she just went.

















8:56...I'm looking back where she came from and see a deer at about 75yds in a more open area within some thick stuff. I see right off with the naked eye it's a y-buck...possibly a 5 or 6 if he has brow tines. I left the bow on the hook and watched him go by. I did get a pic of him but not a very good one...the thing that sets him apart is he's blind in his right eye...it's slightly closed and all white.
Really wanted a pic of his head with that eye but was afraid he'd see me trying to track him when he had his head up going by me at 7yds. Last thing I wanted to do was scare him off in case something else was around. Already did that!









Stayed till 1pm , saw 3 buck, 3 fawns and 3 doe today. Few more pics...

















Hunted with dad elsewhere over the weekend. Did the same last season and had buck in front of the stand on the same days when I wasn't there. This weekend was no different.
Saturday morning at my empty stand. Same buck was there Saturday and Sunday. Could be the same buck as this morning with a broken tine...but I don't believe so.








There was also a few doe after sunup Saturday am and this oddball buck with a giant spike.

















Seen 5 buck at this property in 4 days and haven't seen 2 others in the flesh that were on cam. No signs of the big guy from Wednesday even being in the area anymore.

Figured I did enough damage this morning and don't want to spook anymore tonight...by clearing the field at dark on my way out (later this week or the last week I may get more aggressive about that). Back at it tomorrow and Thursday onward. Have a funeral to attend Wednesay so doubt I'll make any time to hunt that day. Can you believe it costs $1400 dollars to open an above ground vault!


----------



## CBB

Nephew hunted the edge of food plot this morning. Didn't see a deer.

Yesterday morning (sunday) there was an 8pt standing there feeding at 930am..

My boy got out of work and they went back In the timber. 2 lone fawns no momma. I had pics of a doe working the scrape last night. Figured she was coming in..


----------



## CBB

Oh and an update on the buck I shot. Had more Raf on him than any rut buck I've ever shot. And is by far the best tasting rut buck I've ever shot. 

My wife eats venison but is very picky. Every time a buck is down she wants it made Into sausage or something with a lot of flavor. 

Not this one, even her discriminating taste buds were satisfied!


----------



## Pyme

I just came in from doing my final grass cutting of the year. I was cutting in our orchard, and couldn't help but notice all of the fresh deer tracks under a few of the trees that had late apples on them. A lot of tracks. But what really made me take notice was that I know for a fact that two of these trees are favorites for one of my dogs to pee on, and occasionally do his other business under. He has for sure used them more than a few different times over the past few days as we've been out there, so there is very fresh scent there. Yet the deer seem to not care one bit.

So much for the theory of deer being afraid of scents like that. The more I see things like that happening, the more I question if I need to be so cautious with my scent. If a canine scent, which is a natural predator to a deer, doesn't bother them, are they as ultra-triggered by ours as we think?


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


> Can you believe it costs $1400 dollars to open an above ground vault!


Direct cremation.

Everybody in my family has chosen it. Both parents already, my wife and I have it in our wills, my sister has it in her will.

Funerals are outrageous.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guys at camp got blanked not a single deer from stand all day….lots of grouse though!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Pyme said:


> I just came in from doing my final grass cutting of the year. I was cutting in our orchard, and couldn't help but notice all of the fresh deer tracks under a few of the trees that had late apples on them. A lot of tracks. But what really made me take notice was that I know for a fact that two of these trees are favorites for one of my dogs to pee on, and occasionally do his other business under. He has for sure used them more than a few different times over the past few days as we've been out there, so there is very fresh scent there. Yet the deer seem to not care one bit.
> 
> So much for the theory of deer being afraid of scents like that. The more I see things like that happening, the more I question if I need to be so cautious with my scent. If a canine scent, which is a natural predator to a deer, doesn't bother them, are they as ultra-triggered by ours as we think?


Mowed mine for the final time last week...but still have a lot of leaves in the trees to come down, mulched a bunch yesterday.

Sister has a couple apple trees in her backyard...deer tat them both mornings and nights and they have a german shepherd that goes out there. Could be they were never chased by coyotes or a family pet...and even if they were they'd still take the risk to eat the apples. I do think if deer smell the same foreign scents frequently they become tolerant of them, if they show up somewhere ne all of a sudden that may raise an alarm to them. An example might be deer that live near housing developments or big cities...put those same scents in a big woods where they aren't accustomed to them and many would likely freak out for awhile.



Pyme said:


> Direct cremation.
> 
> Everybody in my family has chosen it. Both parents already, my wife and I have it in our wills, my sister has it in her will.
> 
> Funerals are outrageous.


Not being cremated. $1400...just to open the 4 bolts/screws on the vault or so I was told. I concur though, not cheap to die...or do a lot of other things anymore.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I’ll be cremated $1400 is better then like $8k!!! Yep death is expensive. Not that it’s painful enough losing a loved one but then they stick it to u. AJ look up online if he passed from covid I believe u get cost back from government. I’ll ask my sister how it all works if u want


----------



## jacobh

Actually my stepdad was paid through his estate but she said this is the one for Gov.








COVID-19 Funeral Assistance


How to Apply Funeral Assistance Policy Who is Eligible? Additional Resources Find Funeral Assistance information in your language:




www.fema.gov


----------



## jacobh

Get what u guys can brother from those crooks


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'll have a look at that link and ask dad about it. I think he had covid 4 months before he actually died but it was certainly related to how much it depleted him during...or he would still be here.


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir anyone who passes with covid is a covid death!!! I hope u can get paid for it. Least they can do after this freaking mess


----------



## nicko

Day one down. I saw 5 of the 6 deer I saw between 9 and 10am while on foot in between stands, two little non-legal bucks. Buddy got here about 8:30am and called me all out of breath after having a 50 yard encounter with what he called a big 8 ……sounded like he just ran a 100 yard sprint. End of the day, he had a doe (no clear shot) and a non legal buck in the field in front of him until dark and he couldn’t get down. I drove from the other end of the lease to the field to scare the deer off from the other end of the field to not blow his stand location.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Yea I’ll be cremated $1400 is better then like $8k!!!


When my father died a few years ago, we went with a direct cremation. It was right about $800. We spent a few hundred on a big cookout for all of his friends a few months later at our farm, playing cornhole, horseshoes, volleyball, etc in jeans and shorts. It was so much better than everybody showing up in suits and ties, looking solemn, at a funeral home. We had his urn sitting near the grill and cooler of beer. It was definitely his style. 

My mother died coming up on 20 years ago, same thing. 

No way am I letting my wife spend thousands of dollars on a funeral. Maybe she can take me on a kayak ride down our favorite stretch of our local river. 

However, I don't want to derail the thread, so back to hunting. FWIW, my dad was still shooting bucks with his bow in his 70s, so I guess we can tie it in and justify the detour, right? 😉


----------



## pa.hunter

jacobh said:


> Ok every year I look forward to the rut. I just like to see the chasing and to see what bucks are still out there. Anyways I’ve seen zero activity. I still have does with fawns yet 5 min away my dad got a pic of a buck breeding a doe in 5c. Anyone seeing rut activity in SE Pa? Did I miss it?? At night I see does in fields but no chasing going on


I’ve seen zero activity. as well been in tree last 2 weeks checked 33 cameras i have in woods sunday only daylight activity mature bucks here SW PA. WAS HOLLOWEEN DAY rest of pics all at night little fellas cruising all over


----------



## Mathias

5.5hrs on stand this afternoon, zero deer seen. Shoulda stayed up north….


----------



## ZDC

Anyone else not shot one yet. I can't believe we are approaching the last weekend of archery and I haven't shot one yet. 

On the 2nd week of the season I messed up and spooked my target buck. I have gotten a few pictures of him but he hasn't been within 100 yards of the spot I've spooked him and all pictures were at night. 

All I can do is hope he makes it through the rifle season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Me, but I’ve passed on a few


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 5.5hrs on stand this afternoon, zero deer seen. Shoulda stayed up north….


Our crew up North didn’t see a deer today and only one pic on any of the cams….something turned things off today for sure


----------



## 138104

My cams were active from Sunday at 11pm through 1:00 today. During that time, I had 5 different bucks and a bunch of doe. Not a single picture since.


----------



## CBB

I haven't had my cell cams show me a shooter since Sunday morning at 2am. I don't think these were Temps are helping. 

I will say this was a weird rut for me. Though I did see deer and some rutting activity it wasn't what it typically is. In my usual rut spots the shooters remained nocturnal. I saw lots of does and little bucks but the bigger bucks didn't seem interested. 

However where I killed my buck I had consistent movement on cell cam 3 days in a row before I moved in and took advantage of the Intel from the cell cam.


----------



## Billy H

Sat most of the day yesterday Finally saw two doe right at 5:00. Calling for warm temps again today. Think ill stay home and get some things done.


----------



## Mathias

Yard work and leaves for me today, maybe a couple hour sit mid day just to mix it up. ☀🏖weather.


----------



## Billy H

On the bright side Sunday is looking half decent .


----------



## Bucket

ZDC said:


> Anyone else not shot one yet. I can't believe we are approaching the last weekend of archery and I haven't shot one yet.
> 
> On the 2nd week of the season I messed up and spooked my target buck. I have gotten a few pictures of him but he hasn't been within 100 yards of the spot I've spooked him and all pictures were at night.
> 
> All I can do is hope he makes it through the rifle season.


Nothing here either, although I've also passed on a couple doe and a legal buck (very scrubby 6).

I have been in a bit of a dilemma this year. I have several real nice buck on camera, and all in the same location. Problem is, they are always at night. A month ago I thought it was just the time of year, now, I don't know what to think. I have scouted and set cameras all around this area trying to figure out their pattern and can't. They have me stumped. 

My problem is, this is the only area I get interested in hunting. I have sat in other areas and can't keep from thinking about the big guys at the other spot, and wonder if the time comes, with I let loose on a smaller buck. I'm definitely NOT a trophy hunter. My buddies razz me about never passing a legal buck, and they are correct, but this year is a little different for some reason.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Jumping in on all the recent topics


- (funerals) been to 2 funerals recently, one was a direct cremation and we just had an all weekend family reunion. It was everything pap would have wanted when he used to say "family first, unless its hunting season" 

The other was the typical open casket, sermon, procession to the grave in suites and ties. I can tell you which one I want vs one I'd never want my family to deal with/do. 


- (no deer yet?) Yes, no deer for me and I can't remember the last time I didn't have a deer or 4 in the freezer by now. Only fresh meat is my September bear. What hurts is this was by farm my most serious hard working summer, with that came pass some bucks and lots of does I wouldn't have but still I'd like a minute to whine about not getting my booner buck reward lol

- (recent sighting) I am the opposite of what many of you are saw this week, other than Friday morning we've had zero action from anything older than 1.5 for the last 4 days and zero pictures of good deer as well. Until yesterday afternoon rolled along and there was a 5 buck chasing party for 30min at 2pm that included a very antler gifted 10pt. After dark every other mature deer that we've had history with showed up at least once on camera all of which tailing does. We even had a 2yr buck lock a doe down in a food plot for 6hrs and breed her on camera. 

On stand by 5:25 this morning but still upset as I know I bumped deer within 100yds, I was trying a different access route as last time I bumped deer on the other side of this location. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

TauntoHawk said:


> Jumping in on all the recent topics
> 
> 
> - (funerals) been to 2 funerals recently, one was a direct cremation and we just had an all weekend family reunion. It was everything pap would have wanted when he used to say "family first, unless its hunting season"
> 
> The other was the typical open casket, sermon, procession to the grave in suites and ties. I can tell you which one I want vs one I'd never want my family to deal with/do.
> 
> 
> - (no deer yet?) Yes, no deer for me and I can't remember the last time I didn't have a deer or 4 in the freezer by now. Only fresh meat is my September bear. What hurts is this was by farm my most serious hard working summer, with that came pass some bucks and lots of does I wouldn't have but still I'd like a minute to whine about not getting my booner buck reward lol
> 
> - (recent sighting) I am the opposite of what many of you are saw this week, other than Friday morning we've had zero action from anything older than 1.5 for the last 4 days and zero pictures of good deer as well. Until yesterday afternoon rolled along and there was a 5 buck chasing party for 30min at 2pm that included a very antler gifted 10pt. After dark every other mature deer that we've had history with showed up at least once on camera all of which tailing does. We even had a 2yr buck lock a doe down in a food plot for 6hrs and breed her on camera.
> 
> On stand by 5:25 this morning but still upset as I know I bumped deer within 100yds, I was trying a different access route as last time I bumped deer on the other side of this location.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I haven't even shot a doe yet. I passed on a few in early season but now I just need to shoot something. 

I've been getting pretty unlucky.


----------



## j.d.m.

Last week the buck were already pinning doe down. Most of the sign is older at this point, and just waiting for the second round sorta. My cameras are only showing big buck at night again, and young dudes during the day. 
My best buck was on camera during daylight (1:00 pm) back on Oct 30th. The week of Halloween is always the best week for 3b at least our area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

The way this is playing out, makes me wish I had forgone archery and pursued grouse this year!
A fracture to my femur and torn meniscus limited my uneven ground stability this summer and gave me some doubt.

Congrats to all getting it done 👍


----------



## jacobh

Matt wrap that knee up and get up in a tree. Knees are the worst. I tore my acl all the way my mcl halfway and pcl halfway racing dirt bikes. They didn’t want to do surgery said my acl looked like spaghetti. This was 20 years ago now. But I’d wrap it tight that really helped with stability and pain. Now the fracture that’s another story I didn’t have one of them lol


----------



## Mathias

Oh, I’ve been in a tree a bunch. Almost pain free. Appreciate your input.


----------



## jacobh

Glad to hear it buddy kill a good one


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> Not being cremated. $1400...just to open the 4 bolts/screws on the vault or so I was told. I concur though, not cheap to die...or do a lot of other things anymore.


It really is a racket and the funeral directors don't care if you know it. It's been two years since my Pop died. I was left to deal with everything.. Not only the funeral but probating a will is another money grab and red tape ordeal. Shame everyone seems to have a hand out when someone dies, but yet the county and banks treat the family as if they are thieves even though things are laid out in plain English. I learned a lot going through this and what to do for my survivors


----------



## nicko

Bumped one in the dark on the way in this morning and saw nothing from stand… Just had a doe milling the pipeline and crept within 50 yards of her before I got busted. Buddy at the other end of the lease and see nothing so far except one grouse and a turkey.

Not one of the does I have seen so far has been accompanied by a buck and the only bucks I’ve seen have been little dinks


----------



## jacobh

Nick I believe they’re all locked down. My pics on camera are dead. Last night I got a total of 5 pics and 3 were same spike


----------



## Mathias

I agree. At least here in sePA. A week ago last Friday, I saw a shooter loosely following a large doe. Haven’t seen him, nor a pic of him since. This same scenario has played out multiple times for me over the years. IMO prime time to more _easily _kill one has passed.


----------



## jacobh

Agree and like I posted before I saw little to no signs of rut where I hunt. Slow rut this year??


----------



## nicko

I am leaning toward lockdown as well. With as much action as guys were seeing last week, this week it’s like a switch has been flipped. Although when I glass off into the distance, I see heat distortion in my sight picture so it is again warmer than usual.


----------



## Charman03

Definitely some lockdown with that first major wave of does, but there’s still more to come but action will be slower


----------



## jlh42581

A trickle rut was predicted this year but according to every expert that follows deer "the moon has no impact"


----------



## gmk109

Anyone else hunting in SW PA? I've seen hardly any activity the past 2 days. Seems like they are nocturnal right now. Probably due to the warm weather. Wish I would have picked a different week to use my vacation.


----------



## nicko

I’m up here until Saturday morning at the latest so I’m not giving up but makes for some boring days struggling to even see a deer. Starting to think it might be a tad early for lockdown phase but I’m no deer biologist. I always thought lockdown didn’t take place until around the 12th to 15th of the month.


----------



## CBB

Nephew saw a good 8 at 37 yards. Too far for him to shoot. He grunted and the deer took off. 

Cell cams had good movement this morning until 815am. Not shooters but deer moving.


----------



## 138104

Watched a decent 8 pt trot through the woods from my office. He didn’t seem to be on a trail of a doe, but who knows. Haven’t seen much chasing going on.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Bumped one in the dark on the way in this morning and saw nothing from stand… Just had a doe milling the pipeline and crept within 50 yards of her before I got busted. Buddy at the other end of the lease and see nothing so far except one grouse and a turkey.
> 
> Not one of the does I have seen so far has been accompanied by a buck and the only bucks I’ve seen have been little dinks


Our crew experienced the same thing...warm temps and not a single sighting from 4 guys on separate parcels and only 3 pics all overnight from at least 10 cams and they decided to bail from stand at 9:30, went pheasant and grouse hunting for a couple hours...4 pheasant, one missed grouse. They are back at the cabin showering and planning their afternoons.

I am not sure where you're hanging, but if you're still up around the hidden plot or 7 acre, you might want to drop into the creek, grouse hunters said there were still crab apples over there and the deer sign was in intense. With the warm temps, they may try to stay in that cooler bottom and the apples certainly don't hurt. Wind can be a pain down there though, but might give you some intel.

Good luck.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Our crew experienced the same thing...warm temps and not a single sighting from 4 guys on separate parcels and only 3 pics all overnight from at least 10 cams and they decided to bail from stand at 9:30, went pheasant and grouse hunting for a couple hours...4 pheasant, one missed grouse. They are back at the cabin showering and planning their afternoons.
> 
> I am not sure where you're hanging, but if you're still up around the hidden plot or 7 acre, you might want to drop into the creek, grouse hunters said there were still crab apples over there and the deer sign was in intense. With the warm temps, they may try to stay in that cooler bottom and the apples certainly don't hurt. Wind can be a pain down there though, but might give you some intel.
> 
> Good luck.


Just last night I was thinking about dropping down there at some point to check it out for a change of pace. Just walking around for a little while I ended up bumping a decent enough legal buck and a doe out of some tall grass off the side of the pipeline. Going to probably just set up on one of the food plots for the last couple hours of the day and then think about how I want to approach tomorrow. May actually take a drive down to the creek bottom now and if I see something that I like enough, I may mark it for tomorrow morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck...looks like you'll get your cool down Friday into Sat...hopefully that helps.


----------



## shellback

No deer sightings for me on 2 sits last week. I was in my stand today from 6 to noon and saw nothing. northern Chester cty. Thieves helped themselves to my 2 trail cameras. This was on public. Being retired I stay out of the woods Fri Sat. I assume they were lifted on Sat. Had my climber cabled to the tree but I pulled it today. I could see the thief coming back for the stand after stealing the camera. I'll be 74 y/o next month, I figure my hunting days are numbered and don't want to start buying new equipment now. I hope karma is served on the thief.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey Shell, where about in Northern Chesco? You can send me a PM if you want...


----------



## Mathias

Fn thieves, sorry to hear Shell. Far too many SB’s in this society.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A giraffe necked cow...that I think the buck I saw yesterday morning has been tethered to for the last 4 days or more. Surprised the big one I almost had is letting that happen but maybe he has his own doe tied up/down somewhere.
The 2 of them were around till about 5am according to 2 cams...and practically under cam 1 at my stand earlier.
Probably only a 14" wide 2yr old 8pt but I'd still let the air out of him.

























The dead eye 6pt buck I saw yesterday was around early this morning and still there yesterday afternoon not long after I left. One of my cams got a bit better pic of his deadeye. Thermometer on this cam started going last year...was more like 62 by that time.









As for todays hunt. Very foggy till 8am. Got into my stand by 6:15 and didn't know I had a doe bedded within 80yds all morning till after 8am when she got up...all alone. Fat bb came feeding past at 10yds around 9:32 and at 9:52 a redfox came through about the same distance. On it's way through it stopped and hit a little cache it had stored...looked like 2 nasty looking pieces of some kind of bird, that it quickly barely chewed and then swallowed.
Hunted till 11:30 and was getting warm fast...62 by noon.


----------



## Billy H

Rather than sit in the tree and doze off from being so warm like yesterday I thought this to be a better alternative. Nice long ride through the fall foliage, felt great!


----------



## nicko

Wish the deer were as active as the chipmunks and field mice around me.


----------



## pa.hunter

gmk109 said:


> Anyone else hunting in SW PA? I've seen hardly any activity the past 2 days. Seems like they are nocturnal right now. Probably due to the warm weather. Wish I would have picked a different week to use my vacation
> been in tree everyday for 2 weeks no rutting going on I'm in SW pa. all day sits I'm going to mo. Thursday so gonna miss it here pa. if their ever is one ! seen ton small bucks that's it cruising


----------



## Bowhunter862c

I'm in sw pa an I finally seen 2 mature bucks chasing this morning at daylight till about 8 then all was quiet except for a lonely spike out looking for love. I was off all last week hunted daylight to dark everyday an never seen a chase or a buck crusing out of 9 different stand locations. Called in lots of young bucks but that was it. This week despite the temps is already looking alot better for actually seeing rutting activity.


----------



## Charman03

For those of you who have hit a deer in the ham before and got the artery, what did the blood look like? How far can they go if artery was hit. Asking for a friend


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buddy at camp got busted drawing on a big lone doe…first one seen from stand by any of the 4 guys up there…..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> For those of you who have hit a deer in the ham before and got the artery, what did the blood look like? How far can they go if artery was hit. Asking for a friend


Not far….for some reason my brother has a propensity for that shot…they’re usually down fast…blood is typically bright red


----------



## jacobh

^^^ agreed many years ago my dad hit one with a snyper expandable in ham and it went 40 yds and looked like a murder scene. Almost made u wonder if u should start aiming there…. Jk but there was that much blood


----------



## gberinger

Didn’t go out today to take my kids to the aquarium. hadn’t been seeing much the last week and a half even though out morning and night every day.

Return and check my cameras. Shooter under my stand at 4:30 pm chasing a doe.
Won’t ever say I regret spending time with my kids and wife but man that is frustrating after sitting for 40+ hours over the last week and a half!
Hoping this means things are picking up here in 5c.


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Charman03 said:


> For those of you who have hit a deer in the ham before and got the artery, what did the blood look like? How far can they go if artery was hit. Asking for a friend


Only seen it twice but both times distance could've been measured in feet instead of yards. Lots of bright red blood like said above.


----------



## Charman03

He’s got the bright red blood and a decent amount but the deer has already walked about 160 yards from the shot and jumped the property line fence. That’s where he backed out. No sign of bedding along the track


----------



## PaBone

My son shoot this nice 8x8 last week. I've had my chances and grunted and snort wheezed in a big 8 point last week only to hit him high in the spine. He dropped in his tracks and the first time in 48 years of bowhunting I've ever spined a deer. When he fell I had no follow up shot because a log was in the way. Before I could get down and get over to him he jumped up and tried to run but couldn't. Then just walked off slowly and never to be found. I searched the following day also and found a couple drops of blood 300 yards away. I must of shocked his spine but didn't sever the cord. That was a first for me and hope he makes it.


----------



## nicko

Last hour of day has been the best time so far this week for us. My buddy has been trying to notch his first bow kill for 10 years but finally got it done tonight with a doe a few minutes before sunset.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Last hour of day has been the best time so far this week for us. My buddy has been trying to notch his first bow kill for 10 years but finally got it done tonight with a doe a few minutes before sunset.


Congrats to your friend!


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Last hour of day has been the best time so far this week for us. My buddy has been trying to notch his first bow kill for 10 years but finally got it done tonight with a doe a few minutes before sunset.


Congrats to your friend

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Have to say SEPA public land has been good to me… spent 4 hours hiking around yesterday looking for the best sign… set up and had some dinkers come through but it felt good so I left my stuff in the tree and came back this am. 15 mins after legal light this guy walked in to 15 yds and didn’t got 10 yds.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your son Pabone


----------



## jacobh

Stud buck yeti congrats


----------



## nicko

Awesome Matt….congrats!!!!


----------



## Mr. October

PaBone said:


> My son shoot this nice 8x8 last week. I've had my chances and grunted and snort wheezed in a big 8 point last week only to hit him high in the spine. He dropped in his tracks and the first time in 48 years of bowhunting I've ever spined a deer. When he fell I had no follow up shot because a log was in the way. Before I could get down and get over to him he jumped up and tried to run but couldn't. Then just walked off slowly and never to be found. I searched the following day also and found a couple drops of blood 300 yards away. I must of shocked his spine but didn't sever the cord. That was a first for me and hope he makes it.
> 
> View attachment 7498057


Wow! That 8x8 is a *beast.*You don't see many like that. Bummer on the spine hit.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> Have to say SEPA public land has been good to me… spent 4 hours hiking around yesterday looking for the best sign… set up and had some dinkers come through but it felt good so I left my stuff in the tree and came back this am. 15 mins after legal light this guy walked in to 15 yds and didn’t got 10 yds.
> View attachment 7498163
> 
> View attachment 7498162
> 
> View attachment 7498161
> 
> View attachment 7498160


Great buck anywhere Yeti! Especially on our SE public land.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to you son PAbone.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Great buck anywhere Yeti! Especially on our SE public land.


Agree great buck. Definitely needle in haystack on SE public

👍yeti


----------



## CBB

Congrats on the kills. 

The boys had a slow evening yesterday. One of the neighbors walked the property line with a crossgun at 439. I'm sure that didn't help anything.

Good buck activity on cell cam yesterday. 3 mature bucks on their feet. 2 between 730 and 8 and the other at 4pm. The boys just were in the right stand for the 4pm buck. 
I got a pic of the buck my nephew saw yesterday morning..... wish he would have been closer but glad he didn't take a shot beyond his capabilities. Shows good maturity for a young man at 16 in his 3rd year of archery hunting


----------



## nicko

3 more full days up here. Buddy left this morning so I’m solo the rest of the week. Temp is already mild at 43 degrees at 5:45am. Hoping to get at least one day of increased movement.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> 3 more full days up here. Buddy left this morning so I’m solo the rest of the week. Temp is already mild at 43 degrees at 5:45am. Hoping to get at least one day of increased movement.


Good Luck. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> 3 more full days up here. Buddy left this morning so I’m solo the rest of the week. Temp is already mild at 43 degrees at 5:45am. Hoping to get at least one day of increased movement.


Good luck Nick!


----------



## Schleprock1

CBB said:


> Congrats on the kills.
> 
> One of the neighbors walked the property line with a crossgun at 439. I'm sure that didn't help anything.


I'm sure it wouldn't have bothered anything if he walked the property line with a compound....
Seriously, we are all hunters regardless of what we carry. Could have said the same thing this way.

One of the neighbors walked the property line at 439. I'm sure that didn't help anything.


----------



## hobbs4421

Anyone out this morning? I’m in an old reliable apple orchard waiting for something to move through. Looks good with a scrape about 10 yards away. I’d be glad to shoot a doe. Good luck!


----------



## Billy H

Good luck Hobbs. I’m out in a stand that’s very boring. Limited view especially with all the foliage here still.


----------



## 138104

I’m not out, but already have 3 small bucks and a few doe walk by my cams just after sunrise. Not sure where the bigger bucks are!


----------



## Bucket

Schleprock1 said:


> I'm sure it wouldn't have bothered anything if he walked the property line with a compound....
> Seriously, we are all hunters regardless of what we carry. Could have said the same thing this way.
> 
> *One of the neighbors walked the property line at 439. I'm sure that didn't help anything*.


Schlep, I agree with you completely, but unfortunately the are more stories like this that include the crossguns than bows with training wheels (just to be sure to insult all weapon types)

Personally, I don't like the inclusion of crossbows in archery, but that is not the point and I don't even argues it anymore. But, I doubt anyone would argue that there aren't more guys wandering around with a crossbow that are clueless than there are with a compound. 

And for the record, I do own a crossgun and like to use it in the late season when temps get so cold that I don't feel like dragging the treestand and just want to sit on the ground. Everyone has their preferences.


----------



## 138104

I guess I spoke to soon.


----------



## nicko

Unexpected change of plan with my morning set up. After my buddy dropped the deer last night I left my stand and sticks in the tree and just figured I would run it again this morning. Walked back in got set up and within 10 minutes, a quad is driving in and the guy is getting out 50 yards from me. It went fine our discussion but I was not interested in hunting within 100 yards of somebody else. I don’t














Drive that far to have a communal hunting experience. So I have relocated to the bottom of the 7 acre field and this is my perch for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Yeti great buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Nicko, don’t you have any thick funnel type areas around there anywhere? Catching something on that open field might be tough until last light.


----------



## hobbs4421

Billy H said:


> Good luck Hobbs. I’m out in a stand that’s very boring. Limited view especially with all the foliage here still.


I haven’t seen a thing yet. Just did a scent trail with some doe in heat to a new spot. Not new, but it’s the 1st time I’ve hunted it since week one. Hopefully something happens before 11, as I need to get home before noon and do some work around the house. Good luck Billy!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Charman03 said:


> Nicko, don’t you have any thick funnel type areas around there anywhere? Catching something on that open field might be tough until last light.


On the edge of a field all day isn't exactly where I'd want to be either.

That's what conventional wisdom tells you but with the rut anything can happen at anytime. Last Wednesday morning at 9:39 the biggest buck I 've seen by far all season was skirting the edge of a field in the open after checking doe at the other end of it. I'm sure his hormones were raging but it wasn't like he was oblivious to the rest of the world and blindly following a hot doe either.


----------



## nicko

I have seen bucks come out to this field in the middle of the day, sometimes they walk straight across it, sometimes they just come out of the corners and look out to see if anything is out here. Movement changes a lot up here from one year to the next and a lot of areas have been clear-cut are extremely thick and overgrown now. Saw the biggest buck I ever saw up here at 2:30 in the afternoon cross the middle of this field to Novembers ago. My buddy saw a big eight walk straight down the center of this field Monday morning of this week about 11 AM. There are active scrapes at the upper corners and behind me. And most importantly, does regularly come out and feed in this field. At this time of year, find the does and the bucks will not before behind.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck all


----------



## Billy H

Just had a young buck cruise through


----------



## Billy H




----------



## ZDC

Since we carve pumpkins for Halloween I think that we should carve faces into turkeys on Thanksgiving. 

Than we leave them on the front porch


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> Since we carve pumpkins for Halloween I think that we should carve faces into turkeys on Thanksgiving.
> 
> Than we leave them on the front porch


Drinking this early?


----------



## KylePA

Was out before work this morning. Had two full size does come past at 6:05 still too dark to shoot. Saw one other unknown around 8:05. Now off to play in excel all day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Just had a four pointer cruise right through the center of the field from one bottom corner up to the opposite corner right to left.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> ^^^ agreed many years ago my dad hit one with a snyper expandable in ham and it went 40 yds and looked like a murder scene. Almost made u wonder if u should start aiming there…. Jk but there was that much blood


I'll be the one to say it.Shooting a deer square in the ham is actually a very lethal and ethical shot,I've never done it on purpose but I've done it three times over the past 40+ years and the deer were dead in seconds.I've also been on hand when it's happened several other times,again never on purpose but the results have always been the same.Years ago,Chuck Adamas wrote a book and he actually advocated taking that shot,especially if the deer was facing strait away.He got hammered for it and I thought he was nuts at the time until I witnessed the results several times.I'll say this,I'd intentionally shoot a deer in the arse before I'd take a sharp quartering too shot.

You don't have to hit the femoral either.The hnid quarters are full of blood vessels.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> I'll be the one to say it.Shooting a deer square in the ham is actually a very lethal and ethical shot,I've never done it on purpose but I've done it three times over the past 40+ years and the deer were dead in seconds.I've also been on hand when it's happened several other times,again never on purpose but the results have always been the same.Years ago,Chuck Adamas wrote a book and he actually advocated taking that shot,especially if the deer was facing strait away.He got hammered for it and I thought he was nuts at the time until I witnessed the results several times.I'll say this,I'd intentionally shoot a deer in the arse before I'd take a sharp quartering too shot.


I would think the artery is a small target, so surprised you would say that. What if you miss the artery? I doubt it would be a lethal shot unless infection kicks in.


----------



## Bucket

like some others, I've accidently hit one in the hindend. I was furious with myself, and then watched the quick end and was amazed. Not sure I'd intentionally take that shot, But I don't know that I have ever had a shot kill any quicker.


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Drinking this early?


I never drink


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> I would think the artery is a small target, so surprised you would say that. What if you miss the artery? I doubt it would be a lethal shot unless infection kicks in.


There's loads of blood vessels in a hindquarter.Regardless of where they were hit,they die very fast.My son hit a twig last year and nailed a big doe in the hindquarter and it crashed within 30 yards.It didn't lay down and die.It flat out crashed.We've all been lead to believe that it's a distasteful shot to intentional take but there's a lot worse shots guys take on a regular basis.I've seen it happen at least a dozen times and not one deer needed to be tracked.

When we got to where the deer was standing,his arrow was buried in the dirt and we could see the deer laying.I thought for sure he was wrong about the shot but when we walked up to her,that's where she was hit.


----------



## vonfoust

I'd never try it because I have no idea where that artery is or am I comfortable with the shot in general but I've seen it happen twice on accident and both deer staggered less than 30 yards.


----------



## dougell

You don't have to hit the femoral artery and most shots that result in a quick death,do not not hit it.We've been pre-programmed to think it's a bad shot but it's deadly.Even though I know how effective it is,I would never take it intentionally either.There's just something distasteful about it but it works.


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> Was out before work this morning. Had two full size does come past at 6:05 still too dark to shoot. Saw one other unknown around 8:05. Now off to play in excel all day...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And don't forget its evil partner . . Powerpoint.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I'll be the one to say it.Shooting a deer square in the ham is actually a very lethal and ethical shot,I've never done it on purpose but I've done it three times over the past 40+ years and the deer were dead in seconds.I've also been on hand when it's happened several other times,again never on purpose but the results have always been the same.Years ago,Chuck Adamas wrote a book and he actually advocated taking that shot,especially if the deer was facing strait away.He got hammered for it and I thought he was nuts at the time until I witnessed the results several times.I'll say this,I'd intentionally shoot a deer in the arse before I'd take a sharp quartering too shot.
> 
> You don't have to hit the femoral either.The hnid quarters are full of blood vessels.


I have hit 3 deer there, none on purpose. All 3 were dead . . 2 VERY quickly and with amazing results. One was, to this day, the biggest buck I've ever killed with a bow. I was 18 and was so nervous I lifted my arrow off the rest when I drew. (We shot with fingers back then.) My aluminum XX75 tapped the pin guard on my sight. He turned and was on full alert. Nowadays I'd have let down. As it was, I aimed carefully and shot. The buck leaped forward at the shot. My Bear Black mag shot an amazing 160 fps or so and the Bear razor head buried in his back, left ham. I was really down. 5 minutes later, he reappeared and bedded in some heavy brush 100 yards away. We recovered him there later that night. That whole left ham was a bloody mess. Blood everywhere.

A couple years ago I had a double deflection off some unseen twigs and my arrow passed through the very back end of the buck's butt. I mean . . it almost missed. I watched his back legs turn solid red as he trotted away and keeled over dead. Again certainly not a shot I'd take on purpose but wow! What a result.

The buck my buddy killed last year was a femoral artery shot with a crossbow and NAP spitfire. Again . . not on purpose. Any experienced blood trailer would have sworn they were following a double-lung hit deer. There was big piles of bright red, foamy blood. He made it all of 25 yards.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> like some others, I've accidently hit one in the hindend. I was furious with myself, and then watched the quick end and was amazed. Not sure I'd intentionally take that shot, But I don't know that I have ever had a shot kill any quicker.


Our stories make me think of this . . .


----------



## bucco921

dougell said:


> I'll be the one to say it.Shooting a deer square in the ham is actually a very lethal and ethical shot,I've never done it on purpose but I've done it three times over the past 40+ years and the deer were dead in seconds.I've also been on hand when it's happened several other times,again never on purpose but the results have always been the same.Years ago,Chuck Adamas wrote a book and he actually advocated taking that shot,especially if the deer was facing strait away.He got hammered for it and I thought he was nuts at the time until I witnessed the results several times.I'll say this,I'd intentionally shoot a deer in the arse before I'd take a sharp quartering too shot.
> 
> You don't have to hit the femoral either.The hnid quarters are full of blood vessels.


While I agree, it's not a shot I'd take on purpose...every deer, bow or gun, that either I or friends hit there, have been recovered. 

I'm not saying it's a guarantee, but I've yet to personally see one survive a ham hit, femoral or no femoral.


----------



## Mr. October

Here's a good article on the whole femoral artery thing and explains why it is such a big bleeder. Like cutting a high-pressure hydraulic hose.


----------



## dougell

That's the way I see it bucco.Back when Chuck Adams advocated the arse shot,I was stunned.After seeing it more times than I care to,I really have a hard time arguing with him.I've seen several hit there with a rifle as well.Usually they don't die as fast,which is a testament to the effectiveness of a sharp BH.


----------



## bucco921

Most people feel a 1/4'ng away 1 lung and liver is a good ethical shot.... But again, just from my own experience (personal and assisting others) our recovery rate is higher on the ham shot....

It's probably far more effective than the majority of quartering one way or the other shots are.... 

but like you, my brain just doesn't let me do it on purpose. It would take a lot of mental "unconditioning"


----------



## Mr. October

bucco921 said:


> Most people feel a 1/4'ng away 1 lung and liver is a good ethical shot.... But again, just from my own experience (personal and assisting others) our recovery rate is higher on the ham shot....
> 
> It's probably far more effective than the majority of quartering one way or the other shots are....
> 
> but like you, my brain just doesn't let me do it on purpose. It would take a lot of mental "unconditioning"


Exactly. The brain says no. You also potentially lose that whole ham and that is where the bulk of the meat comes from.


----------



## dougell

Interestingly,a shot to the ham really doesn't destroy as much meat as you'd think.I'm talking with a BH of course.The one my son shot last year really didn't have any blood shot meat.


----------



## nicko

__





Goldilocks


Humans travel a lot. And the best way to get from Point A to Point B is an established route. When I get in the car to go to the grocery, I don’t draw straight line and drive it. I take the paved road to the Weiss. Pennsylvania topography usually makes those paved roads snake and jog unless...




www.deer.psu.edu


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldilocks
> 
> 
> Humans travel a lot. And the best way to get from Point A to Point B is an established route. When I get in the car to go to the grocery, I don’t draw straight line and drive it. I take the paved road to the Weiss. Pennsylvania topography usually makes those paved roads snake and jog unless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deer.psu.edu


How far from your car are you? Did you just relocate to a better spot?


----------



## nicko

Been another slow day… Only the four pointer in the morning… Did some bouncing around at midday but I’m back in the stand and just waiting on 4 o’clock.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was a nice day for the funeral today. 

Since granddad was in the service there was a ceremony and gun salute...at the funeral home. Never knew it was done there before, instead of at the cemetery, but they had another ceremony to do shortly after elsewhere so his happened there instead.
Lots of relatives you rarely see...only brought together for such events sadly. About half of us went out to eat together after and socialize for awhile, puts things in perspective for sure.


Had thoughts of getting out in the woods this afternoon...since anything can happen this time of year...but don't have much desire to deal with a deer in this heat if I'd been so lucky to take one. Temps are going to getter better again soon and if it's meant to be for me it will wait till another day.

Hope you knock something over this afternoon Nick...and anybody hitting the woods this after!


----------



## Bigmike23

I'll be out the next 3 days. Not seeing a lock down at all. In the middle of the day


----------



## Pyme

It could just be the angle of the picture, but that buck looks like he'd make for a bunch of eating. 🥩🍔


----------



## CBB

Not much for activity today on the cell cams.


----------



## Pyme

One of my neighbors combined one of his corn fields yesterday. Most of my pastures are surrounded by woods, but one pasture shares a border with that cornfield on one side. I was out in that pasture today, so strolled along the edge. Plenty of corn spillage on the ground. 

My closest treestand is about 125-150 yards away from the closest point in the cornfield, through the woods. 

Is it considered baiting? 😎😄


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> Not much for activity today on the cell cams.


Nor in the woods… At least where I was. One 4 pointer all day. Winds switching to out of the south overnight so not sure if that’s going to help but the way things are going right now, can’t get much worse in terms of lack of movement.


----------



## 138104

Happy teen!


----------



## tdj8686

Late on the post with a busy life. 10/30. What a day. Saw 3 different bucks all with noses to the ground. This one gave me a 10 yard shot I could not resist. He did not go far. 11th buck from this tree on public ground. I do not post much but I do keep up with this thread.


----------



## Pyme

tdj8686 said:


> This one gave me a 10 yard shot I could not resist.


Nice buck, and looks like a perfect shot.


----------



## jacobh

Pyme I know a guy who was fined and deer comfinscated a few years back. So he saw a buck going up back of his property. He snuck out to head him off. He shot that buck and was happy as hell. Next thing that night PGC showed up at his house and said he was reported hunting over bait. He went and showed them where he was and it turns out the neighbor had corn up from there feeding them. Well they claimed the buck was headed there so it was shot headed to bait. He was unaware there was corn there and told them that but they didn’t want to hear it. I’m always Leary over what’s legal and what’s not anymore


----------



## rogersb

I have a 75 year old neighbor that does not hunt but loves to see deer. I know he feeds during the winter but no idea about the rest of the year. I won't shoot a bear here just in case he feeds all year and the PGC comes to check out the area.


----------



## Okuma

tdj8686 said:


> Late on the post with a busy life. 10/30. What a day. Saw 3 different bucks all with noses to the ground. This one gave me a 10 yard shot I could not resist. He did not go far. 11th buck from this tree on public ground. I do not post much but I do keep up with this thread.
> View attachment 7498741


Amazing how one hot doe changes everything !


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Happy teen!


Congrats to you and your son Dave.


----------



## Mathias

Think this one is watching me watch tv 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Pyme I know a guy who was fined and deer comfinscated a few years back. So he saw a buck going up back of his property. He snuck out to head him off. He shot that buck and was happy as hell. Next thing that night PGC showed up at his house and said he was reported hunting over bait. He went and showed them where he was and it turns out the neighbor had corn up from there feeding them. Well they claimed the buck was headed there so it was shot headed to bait. He was unaware there was corn there and told them that but they didn’t want to hear it. I’m always Leary over what’s legal and what’s not anymore


That would suck. 🥴

But in this case, it's a byproduct of normal farming practices, so it would be perfectly fine.

Besides, it's spread out over about 120 acres, so it's hardly what one could consider a "pile".

Doesn't matter though. While I still have a couple stands out, my heart hasn't been in it for the past few years. The stands have sat empty.

But ooohhh, looking at that field today, the old instincts started hitting, telling my mind, "They'll be heading to the buffet tonight". 😅


----------



## jacobh

I hear that bud good luck getting at em


----------



## hobbs4421

dougell said:


> You don't have to hit the femoral artery and most shots that result in a quick death,do not not hit it.We've been pre-programmed to think it's a bad shot but it's deadly.Even though I know how effective it is,I would never take it intentionally either.There's just something distasteful about it but it works.


It’s also where most of the meat is.


----------



## hobbs4421

Good luck this morning! I got skunked yesterday. I didn’t see a thing. Me and my dad are going hunting this morning. He hasn’t killed a buck in years. I would love to put him on a buck and have him be successful. I’d be happy if I kill a doe. God bless, be safe and good luck to whoever is hunting this morning! Happy Veterans Day as well!


----------



## hobbs4421

jacobh said:


> Pyme I know a guy who was fined and deer comfinscated a few years back. So he saw a buck going up back of his property. He snuck out to head him off. He shot that buck and was happy as hell. Next thing that night PGC showed up at his house and said he was reported hunting over bait. He went and showed them where he was and it turns out the neighbor had corn up from there feeding them. Well they claimed the buck was headed there so it was shot headed to bait. He was unaware there was corn there and told them that but they didn’t want to hear it. I’m always Leary over what’s legal and what’s not anymore


That is suck BS! How is a hunter supposed to know if someone else put bait out. I don’t get it! It would be one thing if the officer had proof of this hunter putting the bait out…


----------



## huntin_addict

hobbs4421 said:


> That is suck BS! How is a hunter supposed to know if someone else put bait out. I don’t get it! It would be one thing if the officer had proof of this hunter putting the bait out…


Yeah I would fight that one.


----------



## Billy H

👍perry and tdj


----------



## Bigmike23

Well saying this half asleep right now, I'm done hunting mornings for good. Will I miss opportunities yes. I don't care. My hatred is so palpable for waking up early no combination of words lets me properly articulate it. Peace out going back to bed


----------



## Billy H

Bigmike23 said:


> Well saying this half asleep right now, I'm done hunting mornings for good. Will I miss opportunities yes. I don't care. My hatred is so palpable for waking up early no combination of words lets me properly articulate it. Peace out going back to bed


 I was just about to post that I'm starting to get burned out. I need/want another deer for the freezer. If a legal one shows up today he could be in trouble.. Another doe is off the menu. 

Good luck those that are out.


----------



## nicko

36° and wind is kicking up today… Going to set up on a crossing along the pipeline that’s got buck sign and is regularly traveled by does. Hoping the colder weather today flips a switch. Good luck to everybody still getting at it.


----------



## BGM51

Thanks to all the Veterans for there service on this Veterans Day. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I haven't been out since last weekend. I meant it when I said I was done taking vacation to hunt here on public land.

Coming home yesterday... 58 degrees, 4pm, private land field there stood 9 doe's feeding alone.

I get the feeling it's sinking into others here too. There's no trucks in the spots you used to see one almost daily. I've seen one guy consistently at it. Makes me wonder how long he's been an archery hunter.

This much land, this few deer, best chance is gun season. Amazing how the tides have changed.


----------



## Billy H

I’ve got company this morning. I’m in a thick creek bottom and up top about 150 yards away are what I dub the “ line sitters” saw the lights bounce along the field edge up there. From their lights I know they have two guys posted in known stands right on the line facing our property. I’ve learned not to let them bother me. My wind will be going straight for them. Should put a damper on things for them.


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to everyone out today. Woke up and my dad isn't feeling great, so taking the morning off. I will be heading back to Eastern Ohio later this morning and will hunt western PA tomorrow through Sunday or until I shoot a buck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry to hear about your Dad....good luck with your hunts.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> 36° and wind is kicking up today… Going to set up on a crossing along the pipeline that’s got buck sign and is regularly traveled by does. Hoping the colder weather today flips a switch. Good luck to everybody still getting at it.


Good luck Nick.


----------



## huntin_addict

jlh42581 said:


> I haven't been out since last weekend. I meant it when I said I was done taking vacation to hunt here on public land.
> 
> Coming home yesterday... 58 degrees, 4pm, private land field there stood 9 doe's feeding alone.
> 
> I get the feeling it's sinking into others here too. There's no trucks in the spots you used to see one almost daily. I've seen one guy consistently at it. Makes me wonder how long he's been an archery hunter.
> 
> This much land, this few deer, best chance is gun season. Amazing how the tides have changed.


Or he is simply more motivated than you are.


----------



## jlh42581

Just heard on the radio the stuff about deer having covid. That will put a knife in some hunting. I haven't looked lately but I wonder on the ammo too.


----------



## jlh42581

huntin_addict said:


> Or he is simply more motivated than you are.


There's no OR about that. He's definitely more motivated than I am. My motivation to sit in the woods for weeks on end accomplishing nothing has ended. What's the definition of insanity again?


----------



## huntin_addict

jlh42581 said:


> There's no OR about that. He's definitely more motivated than I am. My motivation to sit in the woods for weeks on end accomplishing nothing has ended. What's the definition of insanity again?


Sorry man but what you posted I see every year as well. Come this time of year, the BEST time to be in the woods, guys have "blown their wads", saying there are no deer left on public, etc. Being quite honest, personally and selfishly, I'm glad folks feel that way. However, fact of the matter is, the deer are there, just like they are up here. Activity ebbs and flows. Gotta be fluid and go to them.

I've hunted hard this year like every year. Early season sightings were slim, killed a doe 2.5 weeks in. Then another week and a half before sightings picked back up. In a week span, sightings went thru the roof and I killed a buck in PA, a buck in OH and another doe in PA. Activity has slowed the past week, although there is some, but I am moving spots daily on this DMAP property to fill my last tag.

You know your buddy that kills stuff every year? He does it by grinding it out even when it's stupid slow. Some guys don't or won't have it in them, and that's cool, to each their own. But, the no deer here mentality I just don't buy.


----------



## gberinger

Ton of deer movement in 5c this morning. Bumped some does below my stand walking in. Unidentified deer came through before first light. Had 3 spikes meander through and now have 2 doe, a Y and a small 6 under my stand eating beech nuts. 2 doe are tiny and without mom - assuming she is locked up with a big one


----------



## jlh42581

huntin_addict said:


> Sorry man but what you posted I see every year as well. Come this time of year, the BEST time to be in the woods, guys have "blown their wads", saying there are no deer left on public, etc. Being quite honest, personally and selfishly, I'm glad folks feel that way. However, fact of the matter is, the deer are there, just like they are up here. Activity ebbs and flows. Gotta be fluid and go to them.
> 
> I've hunted hard this year like every year. Early season sightings were slim, killed a doe 2.5 weeks in. Then another week and a half before sightings picked back up. In a week span, sightings went thru the roof and I killed a buck in PA, a buck in OH and another doe in PA. Activity has slowed the past week, although there is some, but I am moving spots daily on this DMAP property to fill my last tag.
> 
> You know your buddy that kills stuff every year? He does it by grinding it out even when it's stupid slow. Some guys don't or won't have it in them, and that's cool, to each their own. But, the no deer here mentality I just don't buy.


I certainly don't expect anyone to understand the amount of time I spend in the woods in a given year. It's certainly not what anyone would consider average. I too fill tags pretty consistently, in fact I'm going on 20 years straight be it gun or bow. Yes it was done by pure non stop hunt every minute I can. I certainly do not intend to quit hunting.

However, sign doesn't lie. Lack of sightings are not a lie. A deer density of 4 deer per square mile or less in hundreds of thousands of acres of land is far from enjoyable. The only kids hunting here are the ones fortunate enough to hunt box blinds with heaters on private land...it's because of deer numbers and lack of time.

You might not believe me but if you'd like to come get at them be my guest you can see how fun it is. I live between SGL 33 and 60. You can hunt black mo in a 20 min drive. Give it a go for 5 years and get back to me.

Can you or I kill deer grinding it out... Absolutely. That doesn't mean the population isn't extremely low.


----------



## j.d.m.

Pyme said:


> One of my neighbors combined one of his corn fields yesterday. Most of my pastures are surrounded by woods, but one pasture shares a border with that cornfield on one side. I was out in that pasture today, so strolled along the edge. Plenty of corn spillage on the ground.
> 
> My closest treestand is about 125-150 yards away from the closest point in the cornfield, through the woods.
> 
> Is it considered baiting? [emoji41][emoji1]


No, you could move the stand as close to that field as you want. You didn’t put it there, it wasn’t out there for deer baiting. If you’re didn’t go looking, you wouldn’t know it was there. Lots of crop gets “missed” when harvesting. I see pretty many clumps of beans in fields too, when they harvest, some are spillage, some are patches that the harvester could pull in, or got plowed by dirt or whatever due to heights in field so to speak. Honestly, I wouldn’t sweat it. Anyone who pulls the ethics thing, in my opinion, well I’ll just leave it at that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

tdj8686 said:


> Late on the post with a busy life. 10/30. What a day. Saw 3 different bucks all with noses to the ground. This one gave me a 10 yard shot I could not resist. He did not go far. 11th buck from this tree on public ground. I do not post much but I do keep up with this thread.
> View attachment 7498741


Congrats!!!! Sounds like you got a great spot on public. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

rogersb said:


> I have a 75 year old neighbor that does not hunt but loves to see deer. I know he feeds during the winter but no idea about the rest of the year. I won't shoot a bear here just in case he feeds all year and the PGC comes to check out the area.


What gets me on these things, is they don’t seem to do anything to the people feeding wildlife, but just hammer guys trying to hunt, even when unaware of the feeding situation. At what point does it fall into the game laws of the neighbor “obstructing/ interfering hunting”? According to game commission then, if own a 20 acre patch of timber, and all 3 sides of neighbors feed, I wouldn’t be allowed to hunt my property. That’s just wrong period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> Well saying this half asleep right now, I'm done hunting mornings for good. Will I miss opportunities yes. I don't care. My hatred is so palpable for waking up early no combination of words lets me properly articulate it. Peace out going back to bed


LOL! I'm just the opposite. After years of getting up in the wee small hours for long-course triathlon training and working with my India associates I'm up by 3:30 or 4:00 if not before most days. Conversely, I'm ready for bed by 8:00pm and dread the thought of driving home from my hunting spots "late at night" or worse, having to deal with a dead deer until late. I did one evening sit this year. Wasn't a fan. It didn't help that all I saw were birds and had to listen to leaf blowers all afternoon.


----------



## jacobh

I don’t know where JLH hunts but in my area the herd is destroyed. Said it for years now here. Are there deer here still?? Sure but u can’t get to them. Pa has areas that are totally different. Some areas may have a larger population. I’m in spec regs and they absolutely destroyed the herd. Not tons of land left for the deer either so I get it. Our SGL there’s no getting off the beaten path because if u walk in to get away u just come to another road. There’s no getting away from other hunters here. I get the frustrations for sure


----------



## jlh42581

jacobh said:


> I don’t know where JLH hunts but in my area the herd is destroyed. Said it for years now here. Are there deer here still?? Sure but u can’t get to them. Pa has areas that are totally different. Some areas may have a larger population. I’m in spec regs and they absolutely destroyed the herd. Not tons of land left for the deer either so I get it. Our SGL there’s no getting off the beaten path because if u walk in to get away u just come to another road. There’s no getting away from other hunters here. I get the frustrations for sure


I live in the camp mecca of 4D. We have the opposite here, more land then you know what to do with but they just keep knocking numbers lower. I can't even imagine what's going to happen after this year's two weeks of brown and down with increased tags. You can drive deer here and that's exactly what they do in gun season. With CWD and now them saying deer are a cesspool for covid strains I'm not sure what's going to happen.

I will absolutely still hunt. Just more selectively in my time. There's no reason to take what little vacation I get for this, others I'm certain still will. I've stopped defining who I am by how many deer I kill or how many bass I throw on the scale at weigh in. I do what I do for me now, if no one else likes that or my opinion I really do not care.


----------



## j.d.m.

jacobh said:


> I don’t know where JLH hunts but in my area the herd is destroyed. Said it for years now here. Are there deer here still?? Sure but u can’t get to them. Pa has areas that are totally different. Some areas may have a larger population. I’m in spec regs and they absolutely destroyed the herd. Not tons of land left for the deer either so I get it. Our SGL there’s no getting off the beaten path because if u walk in to get away u just come to another road. There’s no getting away from other hunters here. I get the frustrations for sure


Exactly. The public I hunt has access all over. There are no “large” tracts that allow a mile hike and be deep in somewhere. The public I hunt is the only spot stocked with pheasants in Lehigh county. That said, there is plenty of big buck sign, some was fairly fresh last week, but I’m convinced the movement is only at night. I don’t dare even think of putting cameras there, I know they won’t be there long. Mornings are probably the best option to hunt, but when the stocking truck shows, even mornings are pressured hard by dogs running all over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Happy teen!


Congrats! Good times there!


----------



## nicko

Just looked up the tree I’m sitting in and realized a couple of things…

1 - I have sat this tree a number of times
2 - i’m getting forgetful with age


----------



## jacobh

I think I was 14-15 and they had unlimited doe tags in my area. They had guys from everywhere coming down and slaughtering the deer. There was plenty of land at that point for a good herd. I am now 42 and they still allow 70,000 doe tags on a diminished herd and 5 month seasons!!! Dosent take a genius to figure out what’s happening to the deer herd. That said they had a huge building boom and not as much land but u should still see deer. Our SGL get pounded also because not many let u hunt. It’s a disaster if u ask me




jlh42581 said:


> I live in the camp mecca of 4D. We have the opposite here, more land then you know what to do with but they just keep knocking numbers lower. I can't even imagine what's going to happen after this year's two weeks of brown and down with increased tags. You can drive deer here and that's exactly what they do in gun season. With CWD and now them saying deer are a cesspool for covid strains I'm not sure what's going to happen.
> 
> I will absolutely still hunt. Just more selectively in my time. There's no reason to take what little vacation I get for this, others I'm certain still will. I've stopped defining who I am by how many deer I kill or how many bass I throw on the scale at weigh in. I do what I do for me now, if no one else likes that or my opinion I really do not care.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Just looked up the tree I’m sitting in and realized a couple of things…
> 
> 1 - I have sat this tree a number of times
> 2 - i’m getting forgetful with age
> View attachment 7498987


Was sitting in a tree this year in a "newish spot" wondering why I hadn't ever been there before. That was when I noticed the bow hanger that I 'lost' a few years ago sticking out of a tree 10 feet to my left.


----------



## Pyme

j.d.m. said:


> No, you could move the stand as close to that field as you want. You didn’t put it there, it wasn’t out there for deer baiting. If you’re didn’t go looking, you wouldn’t know it was there. Lots of crop gets “missed” when harvesting. I see pretty many clumps of beans in fields too, when they harvest, some are spillage, some are patches that the harvester could pull in, or got plowed by dirt or whatever due to heights in field so to speak. Honestly, I wouldn’t sweat it. Anyone who pulls the ethics thing, in my opinion, well I’ll just leave it at that.


I knew that when I posted; my post was more tongue in cheek than it was serious. 😄

Also, you can check out my post #3772 where I mention it being a product of normal farming practices.

I live on a farm (you may too), so it's pretty much second nature to be around these "naturally baited" fields every year. 👍


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> I live in the camp mecca of 4D. We have the opposite here, more land then you know what to do with but they just keep knocking numbers lower. I can't even imagine what's going to happen after this year's two weeks of brown and down with increased tags. You can drive deer here and that's exactly what they do in gun season. With CWD and now them saying deer are a cesspool for covid strains I'm not sure what's going to happen.
> 
> I will absolutely still hunt. Just more selectively in my time. There's no reason to take what little vacation I get for this, others I'm certain still will. I've stopped defining who I am by how many deer I kill or how many bass I throw on the scale at weigh in. I do what I do for me now, if no one else likes that or my opinion I really do not care.


We used to hunt 4D as well and can totally concur. Granted it's been quite a few years since we were there but after the Gary Alt inspired assault on the herd, deer disappeared. The proponents blamed "habitat crash" from too many deer. We hunted the same areas for YEARS. The habitat was unchanged other than it could have used some proactive management. You could go out after a snow and find no deer tracks for miles. Were there too many deer for a while? Absolutely! It was ridiculous for a while. But they definitely swung the pendulum too far the other way.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> I think I was 14-15 and they had unlimited doe tags in my area. They had guys from everywhere coming down and slaughtering the deer. There was plenty of land at that point for a good herd. I am now 42 and they still allow 70,000 doe tags on a diminished herd and 5 month seasons!!! Dosent take a genius to figure out what’s happening to the deer herd. That said they had a huge building boom and not as much land but u should still see deer. Our SGL get pounded also because not many let u hunt. It’s a disaster if u ask me


And the deer quickly move to the abundance of places where hunters aren't allowed.


----------



## jacobh

^^^^ yes sir


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Just looked up the tree I’m sitting in and realized a couple of things…
> 
> 1 - I have sat this tree a number of times
> 2 - i’m getting forgetful with age
> View attachment 7498987


3 - You're not quite as adventurous and fond of heights as you used to be. 😄


----------



## Schleprock1

After all the posts about poor hunting areas I feel blessed to have to deal with a cantankerous farmer with crazy rules and fast switching moods.
I've been hunting the same 23 acres of woods on a 200 acre farm for 30 years. There have been times when I had to share that little patch of woods but for the most part I've had it to myself. I almost always fill every tag the Game Commission feels I deserve to buy. This year I had to go out about 10 times and move my stand 5 times to get my four deer. 
After 30 years I still have to ask every year, use nothing that screws into a tree, only one access point regardless of how the wind blows and remove my stand at the end of the season.


----------



## Pyme

Schleprock1 said:


> ...a cantankerous farmer with crazy rules and fast switching moods.
> 
> ...I still have to ask every year, use nothing that screws into a tree, only one access point regardless of how the wind blows and remove my stand at the end of the season.


That's "cantankerous and crazy"?

I hope you were joking.


----------



## muzzypower

Im hunting in 1b today. Saw 3 yearling bucks on my 45min drive here. Saw another from stand early. Feels like lockdown. 
I think many states are managing with this philosophy: sell as many tags as possible. Maximize revenue. Hunters will only be able to get the population so low. But there will always be a deer to hunt, so ppl will keep buying licenses. There is no benefit to keeping populations high for hunters. But there is big benefit to reducing them for farm lobby, insurance lobby, and hunting equipment lobby. Keeps roads safer etc etc
Win win win for everyone. Oh yes, and its all done under the guise of you cant have mature bucks without killing does...just like on tv. Problem is ppl kill them indiscriminately. States know that if they issue tags, ppl will try to fill em.


----------



## Billy H

jlh42581 said:


> I do what I do for me now, if no one else likes that or my opinion I really do not care.


 I passed that line a long time ago. I’ll gladly shoot what makes someone else happy the day they start buying my tags, burying my equipment and supplying the land to hunt on.


----------



## huntin_addict

jlh42581 said:


> I live in the camp mecca of 4D. We have the opposite here, more land then you know what to do with but they just keep knocking numbers lower. I can't even imagine what's going to happen after this year's two weeks of brown and down with increased tags. You can drive deer here and that's exactly what they do in gun season. With CWD and now them saying deer are a cesspool for covid strains I'm not sure what's going to happen.
> 
> I will absolutely still hunt. Just more selectively in my time. There's no reason to take what little vacation I get for this, others I'm certain still will. I've stopped defining who I am by how many deer I kill or how many bass I throw on the scale at weigh in. I do what I do for me now, if no one else likes that or my opinion I really do not care.


What I want to know is, who the hell is running around coughing and sneezing on all these deer?


----------



## j.d.m.

Pyme said:


> I knew that when I posted; my post was more tongue in cheek than it was serious. [emoji1]
> 
> Also, you can check out my post #3772 where I mention it being a product of normal farming practices.
> 
> I live on a farm (you may too), so it's pretty much second nature to be around these "naturally baited" fields every year. [emoji106]


Yeah, I posted before reading on to your other posts. I don’t love on one, but we have one in the family. My post wasn’t meant to rip you or anything. There is and always will be mixed standards on what should be allowed and what shouldn’t. I myself take advantage of “normal” farming practices, as well as natural food sources. I plant food plots to help sustain deer herds in winter, and help support adult, mature deer populations of huntable desire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Does everyone have their signed permission slips for hunting private land this Sunday? I told my son he needs one signed by me or his mother…lol.


----------



## Mathias

I continue to gather great intel for next year 😤, funny how time seems to escape us at times, and before you know it, you’re planning for “next year”.
Trails, rubs, scrapes galore.
I will be buying a 18-







20’ ladder for next season….


----------



## Pyme

j.d.m. said:


> Yeah, I posted before reading on to your other posts.


It's all good. 👍


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Does everyone have their signed permission slips for hunting private land this Sunday? I told my son he needs one signed by me or his mother…lol.


I wouldn't sign it. 😅


----------



## nicko




----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> View attachment 7499036


Nice bear! It looks like he is tagged.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


>


Pass the snacks . . .


----------



## rogersb

I saw a bunch of road kill this morning on the way to work. Good luck to anyone getting out today. I'll be out the next 3 days.


----------



## nicko

12 noon on November 11 and yet to see one single deer today. Enthusiasm amongst the crew is waning.


----------



## Schleprock1

PSA Dick's Sporting Goods has a few Broadheads on sale for great prices through Sunday that may be of interest to crossbow hunters in particular.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> 12 noon on November 11 and yet to see one single deer today. Enthusiasm amongst the crew is waning.


I realize you are in a different area, but it has been dead at my house today. No activity on camera and not seeing anything walking through. Yesterday, I had a bunch of camera activity and saw several bucks. Just a strange season this year.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I realize you are in a different area, but it has been dead at my house today. No activity on camera and not seeing anything walking through. Yesterday, I had a bunch of camera activity and saw several bucks. Just a strange season this year.


I have one food plot area that has the most sign of anything I’ve seen up here so I’m going to set up on that for the afternoon. Ifthat doesn’t pan out or even produce a sighting, I’m not even sure I’m going to hunt tomorrow And may opt instead to save on an extra night of hotel room and just head home early. Walking in the timber, along woodline edges, pipeline strips and fields, no matter where I scout for sign I’m not even bumping a deer.


----------



## Bigmike23

Another day, another battle against insane swirling winds. Honestly may throw in the towel at this point. This property has beaten me down to the dirt and shaken my confidence tremendously. It's burnt me out pretty good


----------



## fatsbucknut

jlh42581 said:


> A deer density of 4 deer per square mile or less in hundreds of thousands of acres of land is far from enjoyable.


Where are you getting that number? I’d love to read into it more. I’m pretty familiar with the public between Sandy Ridge and Philipsburg. I would consider those pieces pretty good and much better than Rothrock and bald eagle which have around a dozen dpsm. Nice bucks are pulled out of there every year.


----------



## jacobh

I like that bucks are bigger now but I will say sitting and seeing nothing gets old really quick.


----------



## nicko

Finally some observed rut activity… I dropped down into this swampy draw in the woods that leads to a stand of Pines I wanted to check out. Started checking some messages on my phone, heard the sound of running in the leaves, and looked up to see a doe running in my direction with a buck in tow… I dropped down and nocked an arrow but she turned course and took him with her… Last I saw of him was with his nose to the ground… Going to check out a couple areas in here but I think I will come back in here with stand and sticks because if she’s getting close, there may be other bucks on the scent.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Saw an unknown, 4 doe and 2 fawns between 6:30 and 7am this morn. Then a lone fawn up feeding on it's own just after 8:30, nothing the next 3 hours and leaving that spot alone for all day sits/till dark for a bit longer.

Anybody have a muddy cam and have time issues with it? I thought maybe it was just a pm/am issue since I checked it this morning and it was correct to the minute except for saying pm instead of am. It's also quite light out by 6:30 and this pic is still in the dark. 7:33pm obviously couldn't have happened yet today.?









Moles on this fawn or something else going on?


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Finally some observed rut activity… I dropped down into this swampy draw in the woods that leads to a stand of Pines I wanted to check out. Started checking some messages on my phone, heard the sound of running in the leaves, and looked up to see a doe running in my direction with a buck in tow… I dropped down and nocked an arrow but she turned course and took him with her… Last I saw of him was with his nose to the ground… Going to check out a couple areas in here but I think I will come back in here with stand and sticks because if she’s getting close, there may be other bucks on the scent.


Stay vigilant Nick! They could loop back at a moments notice.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> Finally some observed rut activity… I dropped down into this swampy draw in the woods that leads to a stand of Pines I wanted to check out. Started checking some messages on my phone, heard the sound of running in the leaves, and looked up to see a doe running in my direction with a buck in tow… I dropped down and nocked an arrow but she turned course and took him with her… Last I saw of him was with his nose to the ground… Going to check out a couple areas in here but I think I will come back in here with stand and sticks because if she’s getting close, there may be other bucks on the scent.


nicko, When you are "checking out an area" you need to have your stand on your back. When you get into something like that you can be up and ready in case another deer comes along following the track. Just reading your posts about kicking deer up while wandering around I'm cringing. Don't wander into an area unless you are going to be hanging and hunting it now. All you are doing is educating the deer.


----------



## gberinger

Didn’t realize it was the squirrel rutting season as well… lots of chasing and two squirrels going at it at the base of my stand.


----------



## dougell

Schleprock1 said:


> nicko, When you are "checking out an area" you need to have your stand on your back. When you get into something like that you can be up and ready in case another deer comes along following the track. Just reading your posts about kicking deer up while wandering around I'm cringing. Don't wander into an area unless you are going to be hanging and hunting it now. All you are doing is educating the deer.


After blowing a bunch of money and after a lot of trial and error,A Cruzr saddle and an eastern woods outdoors single stick has completely changed the way I hunt.In this part of the state,food sources change so fast that you have no choice but to scout during the season.That saddle/stick combo lets me instantly climb just about any tree and be hunting within a few minutes.


----------



## nicko

Stand




























set for the rest of today and tomorrow morning.


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> nicko, When you are "checking out an area" you need to have your stand on your back. When you get into something like that you can be up and ready in case another deer comes along following the track. Just reading your posts about kicking deer up while wandering around I'm cringing. Don't wander into an area unless you are going to be hanging and hunting it now. All you are doing is educating the deer.


I put 5.8 miles on my feet today. Another day this week I did almost 10 miles. I have no intention of doing that with a stand and stick combo on my back the entire time. Conditions change a lot in the big woods like this and like Doug said, sometimes you have to scout while you hunt. My apologies if my hunting style makes your stomach churn.


----------



## huntin_addict

jlh42581 said:


> I do what I do for me now, if no one else likes that or my opinion I really do not care.


Interesting discussion. Completely agree with above, that is what everyone should do. I find it humorous though that the guy who is still motivated to get after it must not be an archery hunter for long.

Also, why would I want to come hunt where you are? By all accounts, no deer to be had


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nick...sounds like spring turkey hunting to me!

What's your plan for tomorrow with the rain. If it's on the heavy side, you still gonna be out there right away? Debating that still myself.


----------



## dougell

While I believe there's no logical reason to not hunt on sundays,I never really cared because that was my day to really put the time into scouting and hunting fresh sign.My son and I hit a spot last sunday that I hadn't hunted in about 12 years.He went in with a climber the next saturday and I went in with a saddle.We both killed deer that afternoon.You simply have to constantly scout in the big woodsI'm telling you though,A saddle and a single stick has changed everything for me.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Nick...sounds like spring turkey hunting to me!
> 
> What's your plan for tomorrow with the rain. If it's on the heavy side, you still gonna be out there right away? Debating that still myself.


I have my tree stand umbrella AJ so if I have to, I will walk to the car with the umbrella up as the rain is subsiding and get myself set up. Going to leave this set hung overnight and hit it in the morning.


----------



## jlh42581

huntin_addict said:


> Interesting discussion. Completely agree with above, that is what everyone should do. I find it humorous though that the guy who is still motivated to get after it must not be an archery hunter for long.
> 
> Also, why would I want to come hunt where you are? By all accounts, no deer to be had


You shouldn't, you'd be crazy too is my point. 

I can't imagine anyone who saw what it was and has any sort of sanity left to them would keep doing it. Guess it took me a solid ten years to figure out I was wasting my time. My best friends will tell you that I'm the crazy one and they're still out there lapping up seeing nothing though so you're right, time isn't a factor, sanity is 🤣


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Nice bear! It looks like he is tagged.


He/she was a nice looking bear…Good size… Definitely not a cub.


----------



## nicko

These two different weather forecast for tomorrow up here in Genesee could not be any more different….. one is weather.com and the other one is weather underground… I have found weather underground to be reliable.


----------



## ZDC

gberinger said:


> Didn’t realize it was the squirrel rutting season as well… lots of chasing and two squirrels going at it at the base of my stand.


You should have joined in the action


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> You should have joined in the action


Shame on you!

Hold up your face mask to give them some privacy..... 🙈


----------



## PaHick

I’m a saddle hunter too. What is your single stock method? I just use beast sticks myself.



dougell said:


> While I believe there's no logical reason to not hunt on sundays,I never really cared because that was my day to really put the time into scouting and hunting fresh sign.My son and I hit a spot last sunday that I hadn't hunted in about 12 years.He went in with a climber the next saturday and I went in with a saddle.We both killed deer that afternoon.You simply have to constantly scout in the big woodsI'm telling you though,A saddle and a single stick has changed everything for me.


----------



## huntin_addict

dougell said:


> After blowing a bunch of money and after a lot of trial and error,A Cruzr saddle and an eastern woods outdoors single stick has completely changed the way I hunt.In this part of the state,food sources change so fast that you have no choice but to scout during the season.That saddle/stick combo lets me instantly climb just about any tree and be hunting within a few minutes.


Completely agree with this. I am using the same combo. When I hit a hot spot, up I go.


----------



## Gene94

huntin_addict said:


> Completely agree with this. I am using the same combo. When I hit a hot spot, up I go.


Is the one stick method hard to use?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict

Gene94 said:


> Is the one stick method hard to use?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


No, I find it easier than hanging 4 sticks and a platform.


----------



## huntin_addict

Back side of this front should be good for anyone still getting after it this morning.


----------



## CBB

Not sure if it was the wind or the helicopter flying over the house the last few days but the cell cams have been asleep. Gotta be deer moving somewhere though. 

Good luck out there!


----------



## nicko

Rain cleared out sooner than expected so I’m getting a slightly late start but just getting into the woods now…


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to everyone out there today. I'll be driving into PA and hunting 2A this afternoon. Hopefully the wind calms down a bit.


----------



## jlh42581

Spike buck eating cut beans when I drove to work. Almost hit a massive doe, good thing this was all a residential area.


----------



## ZDC

Im sorry guys but this archery season hasn't gone well and this last weekend I'm not going to be able to get out much. 

I'm afraid that I may be joining the orange army this year 🙁


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> Im sorry guys but this archery season hasn't gone well and this last weekend I'm not going to be able to get out much.
> 
> I'm afraid that I may be joining the orange army this year 🙁


No need to apologize for that… Likely most/all of us got our start as part of the orange army. I happily join that army every season.


----------



## Charman03

Goodluck to everyone out today. I might get after some deer this weekend


----------



## Billy H

Thought about sitting later but supposed to get windy again after front passes through. Tired of wind. Not blowing much right now in the southeast.


----------



## Mathias

Windy and pouring here


----------



## nicko

Wind direction down in this draw is all over the place… As much as I like it, I can’t hunt this wind effectively. Next.


----------



## 138104

Rain stopped at my house. Seeing deer in the neighbors pasture and watched a 5 pt chase 2 does in my woods.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Im sorry guys but this archery season hasn't gone well and this last weekend I'm not going to be able to get out much.
> 
> I'm afraid that I may be joining the orange army this year 🙁


Your not the only one. I've passed a few of each but haven't shot anything.

After my close call with a good one on the 3rd I was already basically writing the archery season off. Then I jumped from 3 buck seen for all of October to 10 in short order in November...walked into another I would have shot and passed "gimme" shots on a small 6pt after he passed me twice the same morning. 3 good 8 pts are still moving daily where I've been hunting, but lately only at both ends of daylight...not during it. Seeing doe every hunt and knowing those buck could still be in the general area come daylight gives me a little hope one will slip up before it's over, but I can't lie, I'm getting a bit burned out and have had a hard time sitting my 2 last outings.

3 goose egg sits in October, none so far for November. 59 deer seen in 17 sits, 10 of them buck. Not something I'm used to seeing as often the last few seasons but 7 of the 10 have been legal, 6 of them easily seen as being such. 2 of them most rack hunters would be happy to take.

I'm likely skipping today but will give it hell most if not everyday from Saturday till the 19th. One of the doe I see regular might be back on the table later in the week and who knows...I might decide to fill my buck tag on the first legal buck to cross me again, then again, maybe not 

Good luck to those still at it! You can go from not having much luck even seeing deer to having your season change in short order with one roaming buck or hot doe....and you never know when that could that happen.


----------



## Mathias

My season has consisted of 1 shooter buck seen and numerous passes on basket rack 8’s.
But sometimes the walk out eases the pain


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> My season has consisted of 1 shooter buck seen and numerous passes on basket rack 8’s.
> But sometimes the walk out eases the pain
> View attachment 7499643


Nice! Is that your place up north?


----------



## Mathias

It is. Came home last evening. Miss it already. Probably head back up Sunday.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Why are everyone's pictures no showing for me it just says attachment on Tapatalk

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

TauntoHawk said:


> Why are everyone's pictures no showing for me it just says attachment on Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm having the same issue. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

TauntoHawk said:


> Why are everyone's pictures no showing for me it just says attachment on Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Same....just thought it was because I updated my phone's software

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Gene94 said:


> Same....just thought it was because I updated my phone's software
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I actually updated my phone hoping it would help, I even upgraded to the Tapatalk pro or whatever. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Yeah ok, wonder what's going on...

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Only way they show up is if I go to "web view"

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

BGM51 said:


> I'm having the same issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


me too


----------



## nicko

The only viewing issue I’m having right now is not viewing deer.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Wind direction down in this draw is all over the place… As much as I like it, I can’t hunt this wind effectively. Next.


Are you setup on that field edge again?


----------



## 138104

I can view the pictures if I click on them, but wasn’t like that until I updated to IOS 15.1.


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Are you setup on that field edge again?


no… That field has been dead since my buddy dropped a doe there on Tuesday… I think we boogered that up pretty well but all for a good cause.


----------



## tyepsu

Instead of an evening sit I decided on a mid day sit. Just got settled into my stand in 2A near Beaver/Allegheny County line. Hopefully some bucks are moving.


----------



## Bigmike23

As I sit here on the porch looking at the sunny skies, I cant help but feel no desire to go out. For the first time I'm burned out. The season was the most frustrating agitating I can ever remember. 1 in 6 hunts maybe the wind worked with me. I'm absolutely confident I'd have several bucks on the ground if it didn't swirl nonstop. It's gotten so bad that several times I wanted to be at work being productive instead of getting annoyed wasting my time in the tree. Hunting has always been about having FUN, and I haven't had any in the last couple hunts. I'm likely taking a break, maybe go out a few times for rifle. But for now I'm done. No desire left to get pissed off. End rant


----------



## 138104

Bigmike23 said:


> As I sit here on the porch looking at the sunny skies, I cant help but feel no desire to go out. For the first time I'm burned out. The season was the most frustrating agitating I can ever remember. 1 in 6 hunts maybe the wind worked with me. I'm absolutely confident I'd have several bucks on the ground if it didn't swirl nonstop. It's gotten so bad that several times I wanted to be at work being productive instead of getting annoyed wasting my time in the tree. Hunting has always been about having FUN, and I haven't had any in the last couple hunts. I'm likely taking a break, maybe go out a few times for rifle. But for now I'm done. No desire left to get pissed off. End rant


Out of curiosity, did you see the bucks turn the other way when the wind swirled on you?


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Im sorry guys but this archery season hasn't gone well and this last weekend I'm not going to be able to get out much.
> 
> I'm afraid that I may be joining the orange army this year 🙁


Nothing wrong with that. I enjoy rifle season as much as bow season. Just in a different way.


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> As I sit here on the porch looking at the sunny skies, I cant help but feel no desire to go out. For the first time I'm burned out. The season was the most frustrating agitating I can ever remember. 1 in 6 hunts maybe the wind worked with me. I'm absolutely confident I'd have several bucks on the ground if it didn't swirl nonstop. It's gotten so bad that several times I wanted to be at work being productive instead of getting annoyed wasting my time in the tree. Hunting has always been about having FUN, and I haven't had any in the last couple hunts. I'm likely taking a break, maybe go out a few times for rifle. But for now I'm done. No desire left to get pissed off. End rant


We do this stuff for fun. Take a break. Get after it again when you feel like going. It isn't and shouldn't be a job.


----------



## nicko

A fresh scrape was opened up this morning along one of the food plots sometime after the rain stopped… decent enough trees where are you were not being beat on by the afternoon sun are hard to come by along the strip of the pipeline but I found one that woks. This will be my perch for the rest of the day… Boom or bust.














T


----------



## Bigmike23

Perry24 said:


> Out of curiosity, did you see the bucks turn the other way when the wind swirled on you?


No, but I was exactly where I needed to be with the wind every hunt. Then the wind would do a 180 right into the area I knew deer would come from. And heard them blow or just never seen them period. I say this confidently because with the cameras I have over 15 shooters in a 600 acre area.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I enjoy rifle season as much as bow season. Just in a different way.


Same here. There’s a camaraderie and social aspect with rifle season that you don’t have with bow season. Plus, being able to put the archery gear and all the extra crap that comes along with it aside is a welcome change in favor of a more stripped down equipment list of a rifle and a backpack.


----------



## Billy H

tyepsu said:


> Instead of an evening sit I decided on a mid day sit. Just got settled into my stand in 2A near Beaver/Allegheny County line. Hopefully some bucks are moving.


Good luck Ty, and those that are out.


----------



## dougell

Bigmike23 said:


> As I sit here on the porch looking at the sunny skies, I cant help but feel no desire to go out. For the first time I'm burned out. The season was the most frustrating agitating I can ever remember. 1 in 6 hunts maybe the wind worked with me. I'm absolutely confident I'd have several bucks on the ground if it didn't swirl nonstop. It's gotten so bad that several times I wanted to be at work being productive instead of getting annoyed wasting my time in the tree. Hunting has always been about having FUN, and I haven't had any in the last couple hunts. I'm likely taking a break, maybe go out a few times for rifle. But for now I'm done. No desire left to get pissed off. End rant


We have no shortage of deer either but this is the slowest season I've ever had.It must just be me because my kid didn't even hunt this week because he's sick of shooting deer.We all hunt for our own reasons and just being out there after the crazy year I've had is good enough.I'm actually pumped to have two days to hunt this weekend and it's been on my mind all day.I can't say that I have a ton of confidence in my predatory skills this year but it really isn't getting old.


----------



## Gene94

Stud buck cruised past my stand while I'm here at work

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Same here. There’s a camaraderie and social aspect with rifle season that you don’t have with bow season. Plus, being able to put the archery gear and all the extra crap that comes along with it aside is a welcome change in favor of a more stripped down equipment list of a rifle and a backpack.


Not to mention the ability to say "Fine! Hang up at 100 yards there Mr. Buck. That's not going to help you today." 😄


----------



## tyepsu

Just had what appeared to be a button buck and doe fawn at 30 yards. Just feeding without a care in the world. Wind is picking up. Not sure how long I'll sit.


----------



## nicko

Wind has also picked up here in 3Abut looks like it’s going to calm down just in time for prime time last hour of the day.


----------



## perryhunter4

Bigmike23 said:


> No, but I was exactly where I needed to be with the wind every hunt. Then the wind would do a 180 right into the area I knew deer would come from. And heard them blow or just never seen them period. I say this confidently because with the cameras I have over 15 shooters in a 600 acre area.


15 shooters in a 600 acre area and you’re calling it quits?? Wow, to each their own, but that would be enough to keep me firing until the end, regardless of frustrations. Good luck.


----------



## Billy H

I usaully don’t post others deer but I figure might help put wind in some sails . Former coworker pop,, potter county today so I guess some are moving


----------



## dougell

I also get his frustration with the swirling winds.They've been tough.I have to admit,it's a lot easier to hunt with low expectaions when you really don't care to kill anything.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I usaully don’t post others deer but I figure might help put wind in some sails . Former coworker pop,, potter county today so I guess some are moving
> 
> View attachment 7499777


There are no deer in Potter county.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> I also get his frustration with the swirling winds.They've been tough.I have to admit,it's a lot easier to hunt with low expectaions when you really don't care to kill anything.


I get it. Every year by the end of season I am usually burnt out too. However… our true archery season for many is only 7 weeks (not counting 2nd season) and we wait for this all year….I mean all year! We can’t control the weather, we can’t control our job to many extents, we can’t control family issues or emergencies and on and on….all of that cuts into the 7 weeks. I try to think of all of that when I am getting down and need a kick in the a_ _! We have a week left and then it’s gone guys….if I had 15 shooters on top of that…..well….I leave it at that. 
I’ll be at it hard in AM, through all weekend and Monday and Tuesday. Rain here in morning and 20 mph winds, not ideal at all….but going to tough it out and see what the lord brings by. 
Good luck to those all trying to punch their tag. My internal dilemma…..I have always prided myself on filling my archery tag, but that has come as some smaller bucks (to some)….not sure if that same spirit will set in this week, or if I pass and partake in rifle and flintlock late season. I guess we’ll see when the time comes [emoji2369]


----------



## Gene94

Gene94 said:


> Stud buck cruised past my stand while I'm here at work
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Pic









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Pic
> View attachment 7499824
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


That is my biggest fear with having a cell cam. Some things are better not known.


----------



## Gene94

Perry24 said:


> That is my biggest fear with having a cell cam. Some things are better not known.


Definitely makes it hard to stay focused

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Although I've always had trouble staying focused at work this time of year knowing what could be happening out there, even before I had the cell cameras

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Although I've always had trouble staying focused at work this time of year knowing what could be happening out there, even before I had the cell cameras
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I work from home and hunt here, so even worse…lol!


----------



## Dstoltz

Mr. October said:


> Not to mention the ability to say "Fine! Hang up at 100 yards there Mr. Buck. That's not going to help you today." 😄


That right there after a long archery season makes you feel like wile e coyote outsmarting road runner


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> I usaully don’t post others deer but I figure might help put wind in some sails . Former coworker pop,, potter county today so I guess some are moving
> 
> View attachment 7499777





nicko said:


> There are no deer in Potter county.


Well.... not now that they just shot the last one, there aren't.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> That is my biggest fear with having a cell cam. Some things are better not known.


I was in my climber a few weeks ago about 200 yards from one of my Millenniums when my phone vibrates, so I pulled it out to see the notification that my #1 target buck walked less than 10 yards from the stand. I chose not to sit in it because of the east wind at the time. If I would have, the way he approached it, he would have been dead before he ever got my wind. Talk about frustrating.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> I was in my climber a few weeks ago about 200 yards from one of my Millenniums when my phone vibrates, so I pulled it out to see the notification that my #1 target buck walked less than 10 yards from the stand. I chose not to sit in it because of the east wind at the time. If I would have, the way he approached it, he would have been dead before he ever got my wind. Talk about frustrating.


I only have 1 ladderstand with a cam nearby for that very reason!


----------



## nicko

4:35 PM and I’m thinking more about what I want to have for dinner versus hoping/expecting a deer show up.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> 4:35 PM and I’m thinking more about what I want to have for dinner versus hoping/expecting a deer show up.


A&W fish fry!


----------



## huntin_addict

What I find interesting in this thread, and an observation I have made based on many posts from several guys, is in my opinion there are FAR too many guys who are overly reliant on cameras, as well as cell cameras. I've seen it posted that guys don't have pictures today so they are not going out, etc. etc. etc.

Only cameras I have out are right here at the house and I don't hunt here, I just like seeing the different wildlife lingering around. I find it sad that we are moving towards folks not hunting because of pictures, or lack thereof, sent immediately to their phone. I really like not knowing, I really like the scouting and boots to ground.

Disappointing.


----------



## Bigmike23

Despite my bitter attitude this season, I forced myself out tonight and tried a new spot. I walked my way up a hill and kicked up a pig. He took off running up the hill and stopped to turn around to see what made the noise. I stopped moving, and no joke this buck stared downwards for over an hr. Frozen motionless scanning and scanning. I stared at him awhile with the swaros and he was a beautiful 10 pt. Had I the rifle I'd be tagged out tonight. Oh well. He didnt see nor smell me, so I'm gunna try in the morning where I bumped him. And this point I got nothing to lose


----------



## nicko

Can’t remember if we joined this property in 2014 or 2015. In any event, this is the slowest week of November hunting I’ve had up here since we joined. Saw better movement and more deer even the first year when the property was completely new to me and I was learning something new about it every day.

I think the prevailing opinion appears to be that this is lockdown phase but at the same time, I’ve been intrigued by the game movement calendars and trying to figure out whether or not the days projected to be the best for hunting really do align with actual hunting experiences. I know a lot of guys who put in their time last week had a good week and saw good movement…..and deer. Interestingly, the game movement calendar for November supports this.

Anomaly or is this game movement calendar something to really consider when planning a hunting trip? Has me thinking. I have never kept hunting logs but might be a good time to start.


----------



## Billy H

huntin_addict said:


> What I find interesting in this thread, and an observation I have made based on many posts from several guys, is in my opinion there are FAR too many guys who are overly reliant on cameras, as well as cell cameras. I've seen it posted that guys don't have pictures today so they are not going out, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Only cameras I have out are right here at the house and I don't hunt here, I just like seeing the different wildlife lingering around. I find it sad that we are moving towards folks not hunting because of pictures, or lack thereof, sent immediately to their phone. I really like not knowing, I really like the scouting and boots to ground.
> 
> Disappointing.


 I think your observation is skewed. From my observation a lot of these guys carefully scout and hang cams in areas where they think would be a good place to monitor. From what I’ve seen they don’t blindly walk into the woods and set a cam. If you like not knowing what’s around good for you, no reason to say it’s disappointing that others do. If you are really paying attention you’d see that several guys here that use cams put nice buck on the ground. Personally I’d rather see some pics of good bucks then read some guy beating his chest about how many deer he killed this year and how his way is the only way. But hey, that’s just me.


----------



## jacobh

I use cameras and have pics of my last 4 bucks. I watch them grow all spring and summer. To me it is awesome to see and wouldn’t change that for anything


----------



## Pyme

huntin_addict said:


> What I find interesting in this thread, and an observation I have made based on many posts from several guys, is in my opinion there are FAR too many guys who are overly reliant on cameras, as well as cell cameras. I've seen it posted that guys don't have pictures today so they are not going out, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Only cameras I have out are right here at the house and I don't hunt here, I just like seeing the different wildlife lingering around. I find it sad that we are moving towards folks not hunting because of pictures, or lack thereof, sent immediately to their phone. I really like not knowing, I really like the scouting and boots to ground.
> 
> Disappointing.





Billy H said:


> I think your observation is skewed. From my observation a lot of these guys carefully scout and hang cams in areas where they think would be a good place to monitor. From what I’ve seen they don’t blindly walk into the woods and set a cam. If you like not knowing what’s around good for you, no reason to say it’s disappointing that others do. If you are really paying attention you’d see that several guys here that use cams put nice buck on the ground. Personally I’d rather see some pics of good bucks then read some guy beating his chest about how many deer he killed this year and how his way is the only way. But hey, that’s just me.


I can see both points of view, however I definitely agree that it makes no sense to sit at home because cameras aren't showing anything.

Using them to scout is one thing, but becoming reliant upon them to the point that you won't hunt based upon them is something else. 

How many times do you need or want to watch a buck watch past a stand, without you in it, before you shoot it? 

Personally, being there the very first time he comes by, because I'm in the stand instead of sitting at home because "there's no action", would be just fine by me. 😉


----------



## Bigmike23

Cameras give you a very small view of what's happening. I imagine it's like watching a football game but you have tunnel vision and can only watch 1 endzone and only out to the 5 yard line. You're still missing 95% of the game.


----------



## nicko

Bigmike23 said:


> Cameras give you a very small view of what's happening. I imagine it's like watching a football game but you have tunnel vision and can only watch 1 endzone and only out to the 5 yard line. You're still missing 95% of the game.


This.


----------



## Gene94

Last evening I saw 2 unidentified deer and saw a small buck push a doe last me. Tonight a small buck and a doe separately. Planning to hit it hard at my place tomorrow. Good luck to all tomorrow!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict

Billy H said:


> I think your observation is skewed. From my observation a lot of these guys carefully scout and hang cams in areas where they think would be a good place to monitor. From what I’ve seen they don’t blindly walk into the woods and set a cam. If you like not knowing what’s around good for you, no reason to say it’s disappointing that others do. If you are really paying attention you’d see that several guys here that use cams put nice buck on the ground. Personally I’d rather see some pics of good bucks then read some guy beating his chest about how many deer he killed this year and how his way is the only way. But hey, that’s just me.


So, I watched earlier in this thread where you chastised someone, saying this was not a thread where people belittled others, however, I can't help but take note of your hypocritical underhanded comment. But hey, that's just me. My opinion of cameras is my opinion, you don't like it, great. I can be as disappointed as I want.


----------



## Billy H

huntin_addict said:


> So, I watched earlier in this thread where you chastised someone, saying this was not a thread where people belittled others, however, I can't help but take note of your hypocritical underhanded comment. But hey, that's just me. My opinion of cameras is my opinion, you don't like it, great. I can be as disappointed as I want.


Did not chastised you or belittle you at all, nor was I hypocritical. Sorry you took offense .


----------



## nicko

I’m seeing a new episode of “PA hunters unscripted” coming.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Can’t remember if we joined this property in 2014 or 2015. In any event, this is the slowest week of November hunting I’ve had up here since we joined. Saw better movement and more deer even the first year when the property was completely new to me and I was learning something new about it every day.
> 
> I think the prevailing opinion appears to be that this is lockdown phase but at the same time, I’ve been intrigued by the game movement calendars and trying to figure out whether or not the days projected to be the best for hunting really do align with actual hunting experiences. I know a lot of guys who put in their time last week had a good week and saw good movement…..and deer. Interestingly, the game movement calendar for November supports this.
> 
> Anomaly or is this game movement calendar something to really consider when planning a hunting trip? Has me thinking. I have never kept hunting logs but might be a good time to start.


I keep detailed logs but never compared it to or looked at movement calendars. 

As it's said the rut takes place at the same time every year, no matter the weather. The caveat being most of the activity might not be seen because it's mostly in the dark if the temps are warm, but you already know that  .

What I can say with some certainty, at least where I hunted in 4E/4C at that time, is that around Nov 3rd through about the 8th has been a prime time for seeing bucks (and not just 1-1/2yr olds) on the move in daylight...either checking or running doe around during the last 3 seasons in a row. After that I've had a hard time even seeing a buck let alone a good one but I killed a decent one roaming on the 13th and had close calls with 2 big guys that were with doe within the last 5 seasons around this time of year. Last season I hit the added week fairly hard, didn't have much luck seeing anything other then doe and 2-3 young bucks.

Scrapes were late in my area this year. Typically most of the scrapes are starting to go abandoned about now but a bunch of new ones showed up where I hunted this week and are torn up hard. I saw 3 buck on Monday but not a one that I can confirm my other 2 days this week. Doe were still moving any time of the day but the bucks were all nocturnal after Monday. Thanks to a trail cam I saw that the buck I nearly had on the 3rd is still around...walked right past the same spot where I spooked him, in the dark, but not too long after. I probably won't get another chance at him but I was happy to see that. 

One of the stranger seasons of late with the drastically changing temps...looks like more of the same to finish out this added week.


----------



## Pyme

huntin_addict said:


> So, I watched earlier in this thread where you chastised someone, saying this was not a thread where people belittled others, ....


I think that may have actually been me. If it's what I think it was, I was a bit more "over the line", and probably did need reined back a little. 

Anyway, we got that one squashed pretty quick, let's try not to get another going. 

Group hug everybody? 🥰😎


----------



## AjPUNISHER

To be honest Pyme, I thought you were LTG under a different handle for a little while. Sorry about that...since were doing group hugs and all.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> I keep detailed logs but never compared it to or looked at movement calendars.
> 
> As it's said the rut takes place at the same time every year, no matter the weather. The caveat being most of the activity might not be seen because it's mostly in the dark if the temps are warm, but you already know that  .
> 
> What I can say with some certainty, at least where I hunted in 4E/4C at that time, is that around Nov 3rd through about the 8th has been a prime time for seeing bucks (and not just 1-1/2yr olds) on the move in daylight...either checking or running doe around during the last 3 seasons in a row. After that I've had a hard time even seeing a buck let alone a good one but I killed a decent one roaming on the 13th and had close calls with 2 big guys that were with doe within the last 5 seasons around this time of year. Last season I hit the added week fairly hard, didn't have much luck seeing anything other then doe and 2-3 young bucks.
> 
> Scrapes were late in my area this year. Typically most of the scrapes are starting to go abandoned about now but a bunch of new ones showed up where I hunted this week and are torn up hard. I saw 3 buck on Monday but not a one that I can confirm my other 2 days this week. Doe were still moving any time of the day but the bucks were all nocturnal after Monday. Thanks to a trail cam I saw that the buck I nearly had on the 3rd is still around...walked right past the same spot where I spooked him, in the dark, but not too long after. I probably won't get another chance at him but I was happy to see that.
> 
> One of the stranger seasons of late with the drastically changing temps...looks like more of the same to finish out this added week.


Good feedback AJ. I am thinking the first week of November is the time to get at it.


----------



## 138104

Looks like rain tomorrow in the AM, but will hunt until around 10. Can’t sit all day as field hockey has state quarterfinals tomorrow. Will be out later afternoon. 

I plan to hunt Sunday for as long as I can tolerate.


----------



## j.d.m.

Last 2 days, guys from work been almost hitting mature buck with cars on the roads. One guy just last night on his way in had a big buck jump from an embankment right into the side of his car, smashing every panel on the passenger side. Then run off like nothing happened. Another guy around lunch time today, was on his way back and almost hit a big buck close to work. These are all in 5c. Other guys at work showing pics of mature buck cruising through developments, and across roads in the middle of the day this week. At least here in 5c, they seem to be pretty much as active as it gets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

I swear some of the big boys show up late to the party every year


----------



## PaHick

My 2 weeks of rutcation are over. I seen 1 spike……in 2 weeks of hunting. That makes looong days doing all dayers. I enjoyed being out. But CWD ground zero area gamelands are tough.


----------



## nicko

PaHick said:


> My 2 weeks of rutcation are over. I seen 1 spike……in 2 weeks of hunting. That makes looong days doing all dayers. I enjoyed being out. But CWD ground zero area gamelands are tough.


Oof!


----------



## j.d.m.

You mean ground zero CWD w/Covid white tails game lands….. 
it’s been slow for everyone, everywhere. Unfortunately it was another season of mostly night time rutting. It seems to happen more and more as the seasons get logged in the books. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotchindian

Shot a good 7 on top of the mountain at 5:12 this evening. He came cruising by on the down wind side of a sapling thicket they bed in. Shot him at 6 yards. He mule kicked, and ran hard down the mountain till I lost sight of him at about 80 yards. Got down, couldn't find my arrow, but had good blood at spot of impact. Backed out, got a tracking party together, and got back to the mountain about 8:00. Hiked back in, found him by 9:00. Got him off the mountain, just got done geitting him skinned and hung. Somehow my phone was the only that didn't take any pictures of him, I'll post em tomorrow when I get em from the guys in the tracking party.

Moral of the story - it's never over till it's over. Sat all day after the rain ended about 800 this morning, and he was the first deer I saw. Sometimes a season can turn on a dime, but ya gotta be in the game for that to happen.


----------



## muzzypower

j.d.m. said:


> You mean ground zero CWD w/Covid white tails game lands…..
> it’s been slow for everyone, everywhere. Unfortunately it was another season of mostly night time rutting. It seems to happen more and more as the seasons get logged in the books.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree…and cams support the night thing


----------



## hobbs4421

Good luck this morning! I’m heading out. Rain starts around 1030 according to my weather app. So I would expect good deer movement prior to that. Getting dressed and heading out in a few. It has been depressingly slow last week, but I saw lots of movement yesterday while I was at work and during lunch break. So I am optimistic. It’s not over until it’s over. Season is almost over so keep pushing until it’s over. It’s bound to work out one of these days! Good luck and be safe out there!


----------



## Bigmike23

It's actually getting to be more fascinating than frustrating with the wind on this property. The wind was perfect till once again I got here. The steep valley to the right of the mountain I'm hunting causes a nonstop push-pull effect with the top of the mountain. This property is near unhuntable because of it. Probably why there's so many big bucks here because of how easy it is for them to wind you.


----------



## jlh42581

Radar says rain then snow here. It does often rain on the bottom but snow up top even when it says rain. Might need two coats. Gonna go to my buddies but honestly my confidence in getting a shot is low. Every stand he has up needs moved in my opinion but it's too late for moving ladders. I'll probably see deer, shooting one is another story with a bow.


----------



## jlh42581

Bigmike23 said:


> It's actually getting to be more fascinating than frustrating with the wind on this property. The wind was perfect till once again I got here. The steep valley to the right of the mountain I'm hunting causes a nonstop push-pull effect with the top of the mountain. This property is near unhuntable because of it. Probably why there's so many big bucks here because of how easy it is for them to wind you.


Might need to do something drastic like go 30' in a climber. Pull an Eberhart. He's like my scentlok is so good I don't care about wind. Nah... You're 40' dude, you're in the jet stream. They smell you in PA from Michigan.


----------



## Bigmike23

jlh42581 said:


> Might need to do something drastic like go 30' in a climber. Pull an Eberhart. He's like my scentlok is so good I don't care about wind. Nah... You're 40' dude, you're in the jet stream. They smell you in PA from Michigan.


I can see it now, 7 breast sticks with a movable 5 step sider each stick.


----------



## 138104

scotchindian said:


> Shot a good 7 on top of the mountain at 5:12 this evening. He came cruising by on the down wind side of a sapling thicket they bed in. Shot him at 6 yards. He mule kicked, and ran hard down the mountain till I lost sight of him at about 80 yards. Got down, couldn't find my arrow, but had good blood at spot of impact. Backed out, got a tracking party together, and got back to the mountain about 8:00. Hiked back in, found him by 9:00. Got him off the mountain, just got done geitting him skinned and hung. Somehow my phone was the only that didn't take any pictures of him, I'll post em tomorrow when I get em from the guys in the tracking party.
> 
> Moral of the story - it's never over till it's over. Sat all day after the rain ended about 800 this morning, and he was the first deer I saw. Sometimes a season can turn on a dime, but ya gotta be in the game for that to happen.


Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## alancac98

Bigmike23 said:


> It's actually getting to be more fascinating than frustrating with the wind on this property. The wind was perfect till once again I got here. The steep valley to the right of the mountain I'm hunting causes a nonstop push-pull effect with the top of the mountain. This property is near unhuntable because of it. Probably why there's so many big bucks here because of how easy it is for them to wind you.
> View attachment 7500144


Have you ever tried smoking your clothing. I have been washing my hunting clothes, then taking them outside and sitting them by a fire to dry. The combination of smoke and clothes being wet, really embeds the smoke in them. Then I put in plastic bags. I smoke my clothes twice a season. In the last couple years, I may have been winded once! Deer are used to smelling smoke in the fall as people heat there homes and burn brush and leaves. If you have tried it, give'a whirl. I hunt in a'bowl that the wind constantly swirls. Haven't been busted yet, but its'si thick in there, it's difficult to get a clean shot. Dang deer are always on the other side of a brush area no matter which side I hunt, lol.


----------



## alancac98

Already raining here. Was hoping it would hold off for at least an hour after first light but mother nature just gave me the finger. Thank God for tree umbrelas!!!


----------



## Charman03

Bigmike23 said:


> It's actually getting to be more fascinating than frustrating with the wind on this property. The wind was perfect till once again I got here. The steep valley to the right of the mountain I'm hunting causes a nonstop push-pull effect with the top of the mountain. This property is near unhuntable because of it. Probably why there's so many big bucks here because of how easy it is for them to wind you.
> View attachment 7500144


Sounds like you need ozonics man


----------



## Bucket

huntin_addict said:


> What I find interesting in this thread, and an observation I have made based on many posts from several guys, is in my opinion there are FAR too many guys who are overly reliant on cameras, as well as cell cameras. I've seen it posted that guys don't have pictures today so they are not going out, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Only cameras I have out are right here at the house and I don't hunt here, I just like seeing the different wildlife lingering around. I find it sad that we are moving towards folks not hunting because of pictures, or lack thereof, sent immediately to their phone. I really like not knowing, I really like the scouting and boots to ground.
> 
> Disappointing.


I've said it before that I feel like cameras are both a blessing and a curse. I too like the scouting aspect of the hunt, but the camera adds another piece to the puzzle. Unfortunately it also has known to skew my views of an area. I don't avoid an area because I'm not getting pics, but I have been known to hunt an area that I never see deer just because I have pics during the night, just hoping that one will pass thru during the day. That is exactly where I am this year. Got pics of several real nice buck, but all at night. I "wasted" (tongue in cheek) a week hunting over some scrapes that were being hit every night and only saw 3 doe in the daylight. I've scouted the surrounding area and I'm not ashamed to say that these guys beat me...I just can't figure out where they are hiding during the day.

That leads me to the curse....without the cameras, I would have hunted this area a few times but also other areas. As it is, I feel like I've got tunnel vision and only want to kill the ones I've seen at this spot.


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


> To be honest Pyme, I thought you were LTG under a different handle for a little while. Sorry about that...since were doing group hugs and all.


No, I never stir the pot just to stir it. I just tend to call things as I see them.

For better or worse, that's the way I am.

But I'm working on it. 😉😄


----------



## Billy H

Bucket said:


> I've said it before that I feel like cameras are both a blessing and a curse. I too like the scouting aspect of the hunt, but the camera adds another piece to the puzzle. Unfortunately it also has known to skew my views of an area. I don't avoid an area because I'm not getting pics, but I have been known to hunt an area that I never see deer just because I have pics during the night, just hoping that one will pass thru during the day. That is exactly where I am this year. Got pics of several real nice buck, but all at night. I "wasted" (tongue in cheek) a week hunting over some scrapes that were being hit every night and only saw 3 doe in the daylight. I've scouted the surrounding area and I'm not ashamed to say that these guys beat me...I just can't figure out where they are hiding during the day.
> 
> That leads me to the curse....without the cameras, I would have hunted this area a few times but also other areas. As it is, I feel like I've got tunnel vision and only want to kill the ones I've seen at this spot.


 I agree with this /\ Cams are just another tool. I only have a couple cell cams but I find them to be more fun then anything. I have a small buck that walks in front of one of mine every single day for the last month. I have a stand within ten yards of where he walks the exact same path usually twice a day. He walked past half hour ago. Haven’t hunted that stand once this year.


----------



## jlh42581

I'm pinned, deer bedded under 60 but no where to shoot. I'm half frozen too. Spike kicked these up out around a hundred. They circled back and I stood. Sitting down would get me busted for sure. Not sure how long I can last lol.


----------



## jlh42581




----------



## jpinkerton

A bit off topic this late into the season, but can anyone share their experience with grabbing DMAP tags online when licenses go on sale?

We have a few zones that connect in 2G, but never really bothered attempting to grab tags using that as an option.

Really just curious how fast they sell out (300-400 available for each unit). Is this a black friday, better be logged in at midnight type of purchase?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jacobh

^^^ I’d pm Dougell well he seems to know a lot about Dmap


----------



## Bigmike23

Decent morning had4 doe under me. I'm heading out now. Raining good enough that's it's starting to soak threw my stratus jacket.


----------



## huntin_addict

Running a big batch of venison chili this morning. I get as much satisfaction with all the food items I pressure can and share from venison as I do from hunting them.


----------



## perryhunter4

huntin_addict said:


> Running a big batch of venison chili this morning. I get as much satisfaction with all the food items I pressure can and share from venison as I do from hunting them.
> View attachment 7500247


That looks amazing!!! I have to get a batch made myself here after archery season is over.


----------



## Billy H

jlh42581 said:


> I'm pinned, deer bedded under 60 but no where to shoot. I'm half frozen too. Spike kicked these up out around a hundred. They circled back and I stood. Sitting down would get me busted for sure. Not sure how long I can last lol.



Wondering how this played out?


----------



## gberinger

Finally got it done this morning. Not one of our known target bucks but definitely happy to have connected after about 14 days of sitting morning and night.
Not the shot I wanted- quartering to and stepped back when I stopped it - hit the shoulder blade about two inches left of where it needed to be.
Many thanks to @ianb1116 for helping with the recovery.


----------



## Slevin22

gberinger said:


> Finally got it done this morning. Not one of our known target bucks but definitely happy to have connected after about 14 days of sitting morning and night.
> Not the shot I wanted- quartering to and stepped back when I stopped it - hit the shoulder blade about two inches left of where it needed to be.
> Many thanks to @ianb1116 for helping with the recovery.
> View attachment 7500310
> 
> View attachment 7500309


Congrats!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict

gberinger said:


> Finally got it done this morning. Not one of our known target bucks but definitely happy to have connected after about 14 days of sitting morning and night.
> Not the shot I wanted- quartering to and stepped back when I stopped it - hit the shoulder blade about two inches left of where it needed to be.
> Many thanks to @ianb1116 for helping with the recovery.
> View attachment 7500310
> 
> View attachment 7500309


Congrats, solid buck!!

Just curious how was the blood trail? I took that shot twice and had good blood. Not massive bloodtrails, but adequate enough to not require a trail marker. Also both dead within 130 yards, one within 65. Wondering how your situation played out?

We've been conditioned to think that isn't a good shot, however, I think it is similar to quartering away just backwards. You are still getting all the same stuff IMO.


----------



## hobbs4421

Congrats on the buck!


----------



## Billy H

👍Gberinger


----------



## Pyme

jlh42581 said:


> I'm pinned, deer bedded under 60 but no where to shoot. I'm half frozen too. Spike kicked these up out around a hundred. They circled back and I stood. Sitting down would get me busted for sure. Not sure how long I can last lol.


What would Mr Miyagi tell you to do?

You must be strong and stay focused, like a warrior.... 😎

(Say it in your best Mr Miyagi accent.... 😄 )


----------



## nicko

Congrats G-ringer!!!


----------



## Bucket

I had to work this morning and had planned to go out this afternoon but 25mph gusts are more than likely going to keep me in this afternoon. Have to see if it calms down early enough to make it worth going out.

Sure am glad i live in PA where we get to hunt tomorrow. 😁 (as he stirs the pot)


----------



## jlh42581

Billy H said:


> Wondering how this played out?


They laid there about an hour then fed off. I didn't get busted.


----------



## gberinger

huntin_addict said:


> Congrats, solid buck!!
> 
> Just curious how was the blood trail? I took that shot twice and had good blood. Not massive bloodtrails, but adequate enough to not require a trail marker. Also both dead within 130 yards, one within 65. Wondering how your situation played out?
> 
> We've been conditioned to think that isn't a good shot, however, I think it is similar to quartering away just backwards. You are still getting all the same stuff IMO.


Honestly- there was no blood trail. Was using rage hypodermics with 70 lb draw, 11 gpi Easton axis arrows and the penetration just wasn’t there. Got through the shoulder blade, the rib and then only about 1-2 inch into the cavity. He bedded down within eyesight- but wasn’t going to kill him quickly. Ended up have to do an end route to put in a finishing shot. I was lucky that he couldn’t get around very well- but was very close to having a lost deer. Definitely wished for a different shot afterwards- but hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Mr. October

gberinger said:


> Honestly- there was no blood trail. Was using rage hypodermics with 70 lb draw, 11 gpi Easton axis arrows and the penetration just wasn’t there. Got through the shoulder blade, the rib and then only about 1-2 inch into the cavity. He bedded down within eyesight- but wasn’t going to kill him quickly. Ended up have to do an end route to put in a finishing shot. I was lucky that he couldn’t get around very well- but was very close to having a lost deer. Definitely wished for a different shot afterwards- but hindsight is 20/20.


Chalk it up to lessons learned . . but great job with evaluation of the situation and ending it as quickly as you could without losing him.


----------



## PaHick

That could be. But to be honest we just do not see the deer...
I’m not going to just bash and complain. I like the hunting opportunities we have here in our state. I don’t agree with many things they choose to do. But grateful to have so many public lands near home.

I just say that we have not had or seen a good rut in a long time. I can say honestly I have not seen a buck during the rut chasing does or seeking in probably 3-4yrs. This season I have seen a total since the first day I think it was 5 deer. That’s the whole archery season so far.
I have the maps, did and still do the beast hunting thing. Go deep all that stuff. Try close overlooked spots. Funnels, ridges, clear cuts. I have been at this a long time. We just don’t have the deer population we once did.
Last winter in the second season. I walked to a spot almost 1.5 miles one way. Walking distance according to my onX. To hunt a small Doe group I found. That all I could find.

The deer sign is just not there. I don’t believe the population to be there. The sate wanted the numbers down in my area or they was going to hire to thin the heard Themselves.
They made lots of tags available and the numbers are way down. So that worked.

I should try hunting some other WMU. But i Honestly don’t feel like driving far to hunt. I like just going out after work and weekends and can be back home with my family. I typically hunt 5 different gamelands within 20 minutes. There all the same. Everyone you talk to complains. I used to but I just don’t anymore. Just what it is. 
When it’s my time the Lord will bless me with the opportunity. It would be nice sometimes to see wildlife though. Don’t see turkey, grouse or deer. Things are just different and not in a good way. The woods seem dead. Only way for me to see that change is to try and travel. Im Sure there are areas of Pa with good huntable deer populations and turkey. Here in our area they have dropped our turkey season down years ago because the population is low. And it is. It it don’t seem to be coming back. Kinda sad. I really enjoy seeing and hunting turkey as well.
good luck Men!
I wasn’t able to hunt this morning. Heading out now. And give it a go after work as much I can cram in some sits after work Next week. You just have to keep grinding away. I LOVE bowhunting!!!





j.d.m. said:


> You mean ground zero CWD w/Covid white tails game lands…..
> it’s been slow for everyone, everywhere. Unfortunately it was another season of mostly night time rutting. It seems to happen more and more as the seasons get logged in the books.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotchindian

Pictures as previously promised....as best I could score him, 106 even. I'm well pleased regardless of score, this is a solid deer for the mountains I hunt. Dressed weight was 150 , dunno what the conversion percentage is for live weight - if anyone knows, chime in for my information. He felt plenty heavy coming through the rocks and dead fall coming off the mountain, lol.


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck, you should be happy!


----------



## 138104

scotchindian said:


> View attachment 7500563
> 
> View attachment 7500562
> 
> View attachment 7500560
> 
> View attachment 7500557
> 
> View attachment 7500559
> 
> 
> Pictures as previously promised....as best I could score him, 106 even. I'm well pleased regardless of score, this is a solid deer for the mountains I hunt. Dressed weight was 150 , dunno what the conversion percentage is for live weight - if anyone knows, chime in for my information. He felt plenty heavy coming through the rocks and dead fall coming off the mountain, lol.


Great buck! 150 dressed is probably pushing 190 live weight.


----------



## rambofirstblood

scotchindian said:


> View attachment 7500563
> 
> View attachment 7500562
> 
> View attachment 7500560
> 
> View attachment 7500557
> 
> View attachment 7500559
> 
> 
> Pictures as previously promised....as best I could score him, 106 even. I'm well pleased regardless of score, this is a solid deer for the mountains I hunt. Dressed weight was 150 , dunno what the conversion percentage is for live weight - if anyone knows, chime in for my information. He felt plenty heavy coming through the rocks and dead fall coming off the mountain, lol.


Congrats,
179 live weight according to the game commission weight tape.


----------



## Bigmike23

As I was getting soaked this morning on stand, I debated going to this spot despite the rain. It's one of the spots I haven't hunted yet and the wind was perfect for it. But I got cold and soaked so I boogied out of there. Of course a shooter was there when I decided against it... Kill me








Me at this point


----------



## nicko

Congrats Indian!!


----------



## Billy H

👍scotchindian


----------



## Mr. October

PaHick said:


> That could be. But to be honest we just do not see the deer...
> I’m not going to just bash and complain. I like the hunting opportunities we have here in our state. I don’t agree with many things they choose to do. But grateful to have so many public lands near home.
> 
> I just say that we have not had or seen a good rut in a long time. I can say honestly I have not seen a buck during the rut chasing does or seeking in probably 3-4yrs. This season I have seen a total since the first day I think it was 5 deer. That’s the whole archery season so far.
> I have the maps, did and still do the beast hunting thing. Go deep all that stuff. Try close overlooked spots. Funnels, ridges, clear cuts. I have been at this a long time. We just don’t have the deer population we once did.
> Last winter in the second season. I walked to a spot almost 1.5 miles one way. Walking distance according to my onX. To hunt a small Doe group I found. That all I could find.
> 
> The deer sign is just not there. I don’t believe the population to be there. The sate wanted the numbers down in my area or they was going to hire to thin the heard Themselves.
> They made lots of tags available and the numbers are way down. So that worked.
> 
> I should try hunting some other WMU. But i Honestly don’t feel like driving far to hunt. I like just going out after work and weekends and can be back home with my family. I typically hunt 5 different gamelands within 20 minutes. There all the same. Everyone you talk to complains. I used to but I just don’t anymore. Just what it is.
> When it’s my time the Lord will bless me with the opportunity. It would be nice sometimes to see wildlife though. Don’t see turkey, grouse or deer. Things are just different and not in a good way. The woods seem dead. Only way for me to see that change is to try and travel. Im Sure there are areas of Pa with good huntable deer populations and turkey. Here in our area they have dropped our turkey season down years ago because the population is low. And it is. It it don’t seem to be coming back. Kinda sad. I really enjoy seeing and hunting turkey as well.
> good luck Men!
> I wasn’t able to hunt this morning. Heading out now. And give it a go after work as much I can cram in some sits after work Next week. You just have to keep grinding away. I LOVE bowhunting!!!


There is no doubt the overall population is down. That has been the PGC goal since Gary Alt changed the way the State views are the deer herd and hunting.


----------



## nicko

Man, these cell cam pics showing you guys what you're missing are only going to take years off your lives.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> There is no doubt the overall population is down. That has been the PGC goal since Gary Alt changed the way the State views are the deer herd and hunting.


The herd population as a whole is down from 2000 but in a good way. Yes, this has been a tough hunting year for a lot of us but I'll take what we have now any day vs. seeing herds of 50 deer tearing through the woods and maybe 4-5 of them being bucks with spikes or 4 points.


----------



## Bigmike23

nicko said:


> Man, these cell cam pics showing you guys what you're missing are only going to take years off your lives.


had to lose at least 5 years this season


----------



## nicko

If I got one of the cell cams and hung it up in Potter, I'd be even more frustrated seeing what I'm not seeing after having the slowest week of November hunting up there yet.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> If I got one of the cell cams and hung it up in Potter, I'd be even more frustrated seeing what I'm not seeing after having the slowest week of November hunting up there yet.


I have mixed feelings about them. I’ll admit that when I am not getting pictures, I tend to not want to hunt. Meanwhile, I have stands with no cameras on them, so all the deer could be walking by them! [emoji1787]


----------



## PaHick

I hear guys on forums say that all the time about the quality of bucks. We are NOT seeing that in any way. Im not even joking. I seen better bucks and more bucks before antler restrictions. We mostly see spikes and sub legal or barley legal bucks. Ijust am not seeing it. Not spotting or on cams or in the woods hunting.
I dont want to argue at all. You guys probably are seeing benefits.

But there is something going on in my area then, It is not what others are seeing. Maybe we just are not good hunters. Who knows.. There is many many hunters seeing same thing.
I’m not seeing the mature larger antler bucks that are supposed to be here after there many years of antler restrictions. I am seeing less bucks and smaller bucks. There should in theory be a good many smaller bucks. Because there not getting shot. It’s like the slot limit of crappies at sayers lake… full of crappies in the 8 7/8” range. That’s what I’m seeing happen on our local public lands. 

I have not personally seen it happen. Look in this forum. Past couple years alone back through the buck pics. Go back years. I have. I pay attention to what being taken. Guys are mostly shooting the same kind of buck. Just anything between a 6-8pt with the occasional solid buck. A nice 8-10pt 14-16” wide. I don’t consider that big. They are nice but they are not hawg bucks..

please don’t take this as an attack in any way on you and what you posted. Its not I’m just saying what I see myself. What we see and those I know see locally.



nicko said:


> The herd population as a whole is down from 2000 but in a good way. Yes, this has been a tough hunting year for a lot of us but I'll take what we have now any day vs. seeing herds of 50 deer tearing through the woods and maybe 4-5 of them being bucks with spikes or 4 points.


----------



## perryhunter4

Anyone sit this evening? I was set around 2:15-2:30 and got slammed hard by the winds. They were 40+ mph most of the night until right before dark. Didn’t see a deer. 1st time hunting that spot this year. It’s on the edge of heavy pines and above hollows dumping together…on the upper side it’s a transition of thick saplings, cedars, and green briar breaking to hardwoods. I like how all the transitions come together in there….going to give it a few more sits yet.


----------



## Charman03

PaHick said:


> I hear guys on forums say that all the time about the quality of bucks. We are NOT seeing that in any way. Im not even joking. I seen better bucks and more bucks before antler restrictions. We mostly see spikes and sub legal or barley legal bucks. Ijust am not seeing it. Not spotting or on cams or in the woods hunting.
> I dont want to argue at all. You guys probably are seeing benefits.
> 
> But there is something going on in my area then, It is not what others are seeing. Maybe we just are not good hunters. Who knows.. There is many many hunters seeing same thing.
> I’m not seeing the mature larger antler bucks that are supposed to be here after there many years of antler restrictions. I am seeing less bucks and smaller bucks. There should in theory be a good many smaller bucks. Because there not getting shot. It’s like the slot limit of crappies at sayers lake… full of crappies in the 8 7/8” range. That’s what I’m seeing happen on our local public lands.
> 
> I have not personally seen it happen. Look in this forum. Past couple years alone back through the buck pics. Go back years. I have. I pay attention to what being taken. Guys are mostly shooting the same kind of buck. Just anything between a 6-8pt with the occasional solid buck. A nice 8-10pt 14-16” wide. I don’t consider that big. They are nice but they are not hawg bucks..
> 
> please don’t take this as an attack in any way on you and what you posted. Its not I’m just saying what I see myself. What we see and those I know see locally.


I’m going to say that antler restrictions isn’t the reason you’re not seeing overall bigger bucks. The introduction of crossbows in archery season has a lot more people who never got a deer now punching all their tags in archery.


----------



## PaHick

I can’t argue that, Very good point! I would say it does have a lot to do. 

I can’t say I’m completely anti crossbow. 
But I feel like a trad hunter now. 80% of guys I see are using a crossbow. especially the Mennonites. Think Amish but more modern. That’s what we have around here.. 




Charman03 said:


> I’m going to say that antler restrictions isn’t the reason you’re not seeing overall bigger bucks. The introduction of crossbows in archery season has a lot more people who never got a deer now punching all their tags in archery.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to those knocking Em dead. My pup,son and myself went out today to a pay to play pheasant hunt. 7/8 so not horrible. Love spending my days with my boys!!!


----------



## rogersb

Saw a wall Hanger and a spike this afternoon as well as a handful of doe. 10 more yards and he would be on my wall. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> The herd population as a whole is down from 2000 but in a good way. Yes, this has been a tough hunting year for a lot of us but I'll take what we have now any day vs. seeing herds of 50 deer tearing through the woods and maybe 4-5 of them being bucks with spikes or 4 points.


I hear what you're saying, but I think the "sweet spot" is somewhere in between what was back then and what is now.


----------



## Mr. October

PaHick said:


> I hear guys on forums say that all the time about the quality of bucks. We are NOT seeing that in any way. Im not even joking. I seen better bucks and more bucks before antler restrictions. We mostly see spikes and sub legal or barley legal bucks. Ijust am not seeing it. Not spotting or on cams or in the woods hunting.
> I dont want to argue at all. You guys probably are seeing benefits.
> 
> But there is something going on in my area then, It is not what others are seeing. Maybe we just are not good hunters. Who knows.. There is many many hunters seeing same thing.
> I’m not seeing the mature larger antler bucks that are supposed to be here after there many years of antler restrictions. I am seeing less bucks and smaller bucks. There should in theory be a good many smaller bucks. Because there not getting shot. It’s like the slot limit of crappies at sayers lake… full of crappies in the 8 7/8” range. That’s what I’m seeing happen on our local public lands.
> 
> I have not personally seen it happen. Look in this forum. Past couple years alone back through the buck pics. Go back years. I have. I pay attention to what being taken. Guys are mostly shooting the same kind of buck. Just anything between a 6-8pt with the occasional solid buck. A nice 8-10pt 14-16” wide. I don’t consider that big. They are nice but they are not hawg bucks..
> 
> please don’t take this as an attack in any way on you and what you posted. Its not I’m just saying what I see myself. What we see and those I know see locally.


This has been my experience with antler restrictions in 2 states as well. It could just be the places I hunt.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> The herd population as a whole is down from 2000 but in a good way. Yes, this has been a tough hunting year for a lot of us but I'll take what we have now any day vs. seeing herds of 50 deer tearing through the woods and maybe 4-5 of them being bucks with spikes or 4 points.


I never experienced those big herds. Perhaps that was more of a Northern Tier thing. In Cambria and Clearfield counties there was certainly a time where there were too many deer but plenty of bucks to be had. They definitely swung the pendulum too far in places. There will always be plenty of deer in suburban and urban counties just due to lack of places to hunt.


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> I’m going to say that antler restrictions isn’t the reason you’re not seeing overall bigger bucks. The introduction of crossbows in archery season has a lot more people who never got a deer now punching all their tags in archery.


Definitely a BIG contributor.


----------



## huntin_addict

Well, here we go folks, you can actually hunt Sunday, and it's a nice cold snap in November. Go get after it.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I never experienced those big herds. Perhaps that was more of a Northern Tier thing. In Cambria and Clearfield counties there was certainly a time where there were too many deer but plenty of bucks to be had. They definitely swung the pendulum too far in places. There will always be plenty of deer in suburban and urban counties just due to lack of places to hunt.


 True to a certain extent. There certainly are a decent number huge bucks in suburban counties in the areas you can't hunt, which are growing by the day. But doesn't hold true In a lot of cases. I've got 150 acre parcel I have sole permission on. The problem is it is surrounded by large properties that get hammered by the brown and down crowd , mature buck sightings are nonexistent, and the doe population is piss poor due to the amount of tags an indivual can get. All that adds up to the majority of deer on the property being young bucks . Not complaining just the way it is. Chances are I'll kill a young buck and contribute to the issue, but it's a better alternative than wiping out the doe. 

Here crossbows play no part, too many tags , and the kill em all mentality is the problem. Most get shotgunned. Many shed bucks get wiped out in the late firearms season.


----------



## muzzypower

An accurate comparison to PA antler restrictions is high grading timber. It degrades the genetics and quality over time.


----------



## tyepsu

Sitting in 2A for what will probably be my last sit in regular archery season this year. I go back to work tomorrow. Hoping a mature buck gives me an opportunity this morning. Good luck to everyone that's hunting today. Hope all those opposed to Sunday hunting are enjoying their day of rest lol


----------



## 138104

Hard to capture it, but beautiful sunrise this morning. Good luck to those out today!


----------



## huntin_addict

Perry24 said:


> Hard to capture it, but beautiful sunrise this morning. Good luck to those out today!


You captured some of it. Excellent.


----------



## Bucket

Pyme said:


> I hear what you're saying, but I think the "sweet spot" is somewhere in between what was back then and what is now.


I agree.

But I'm not sure that is the only problem. Back in the 80s and into rhe late 90s we had deer running everywhere. And, probably too many. Then HR and AR came about and we stacked them like cord wood. Hunters everywhere....deer everywhere and more land to hunt than a guy could ask for. Now, the heards are smaller, hunters are few and most private land is posted. I think that in our area its more than just the heard size, but a combination of all these things.


----------



## Billy H

Good way to spend a Sunday morning.early reports say church attendance is way down and farmers all over the state are putting up with the sound of arrows soaring everywhere.


----------



## Mathias

Sunday fun day, finally scored a doe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Sunday fun day, finally scored a doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

My only visitor so far










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Sunday fun day, finally scored a doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Did you get her in the new area you’ve been scouting?


----------



## Billy H

Doesn’t look like she bled much 😀


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Congrats! Did you get her in the new area you’ve been scouting?


Have had a stand here for a few seasons. My first visit this year. May come back this afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Seen 3 buck since I got on stand at 1. Let a 6 pt walk. The other 2 were forkies. Hope some bigger bucks show, but at least it seems they are moving.


----------



## Billy H

Good luck Perry. Had a decent amount of movement all morning here.


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to everyone hunting today and the rest of the week. I'm back to work tomorrow , so my PA buck and remaining doe tag will either be filled in rifle or late archery. I can't complain. I've shot 1 doe in PA, 1 doe and 1 nice buck in Ohio. Sitting in my blind in eastern Ohio right now, since we got our first snow. Might be hard to fill final doe (landowner) tag with over 2 months of archery season left here. It was either hunt or watch football and just couldn't resist hunting the first snow. Might just enjoy the scenery and hold onto this tag for a while.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Seen 3 buck since I got on stand at 1. Let a 6 pt walk. The other 2 were forkies. Hope some bigger bucks show, but at least it seems they are moving.


Good Luck Perry


----------



## Billy H

Lol I didn't say that, That was Perry 😆


----------



## 138104

Well, the woods have been dead since those early sightings. Hoping for some movement before dark.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I saw 7 yesterday. A group of 4 at 30yds around 5:28 am and then a single at 6:17...much further away. No idea what any of them were as it was still too dark. A bb 3 times through out the morning and another single deer in thick stuff at 50yds I only ever got a brief look at it.

I was out of the woods by 11am and didn't even have enough motivation to go out today, on a coveted Sunday. Dad called and asked if I wanted to go out for the pm somewhere and I basically replied with "meh".

Been seeing deer on every sit and know there are some good buck around...in fact more then I've seen in the last 5yrs on that property alone...and I hunted 4 others where I saw a few. Knowing that gives some motivation to go but not near as much as it would normally would. I guess it's official...I'm burnt out.

I even tried something to read yesterday to help keep me in the woods but that didn't work out very well either. Was a decent read though.









Not sure what happened to this 50-60 something pound button buck but the foxes aren't letting it go to waste at least.


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> I saw 7 yesterday. A group of 4 at 30yds around 5:28 am and then a single at 6:17...much further away. No idea what any of them were as it was still too dark. A bb 3 times through out the morning and another single deer in thick stuff at 50yds I only ever got a brief look at it.
> 
> I was out of the woods by 11am and didn't even have enough motivation to go out today, on a coveted Sunday. Dad called and asked if I wanted to go out for the pm somewhere and I basically replied with "meh".
> 
> Been seeing deer on every sit and know there are some good buck around...in fact more then I've seen in the last 5yrs on that property alone...and I hunted 4 others where I saw a few. Knowing that gives some motivation to go but not near as much as it would normally would. I guess it's official...I'm burnt out.
> 
> I even tried something to read yesterday to help keep me in the woods but that didn't work out very well either. Was a decent read though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened to this 50-60 something pound button buck but the foxes aren't letting it go to waste at least.


I believe there is probably no more fitting read for a bow hunter. 😆


----------



## ezshot81

This morning was good. Had 10-11 deer coming from all directions. All does. One piebald doe. All within bow range. Problem is you have 20 eyes all within 30 yards. Makes it really hard to move. I was hunting the edge and probably only 12 ft high on the backside.. Only one I could move on was the piebald but she is to cool looking so I did a lot of watching. Was just waiting for that buck to come charging in but never happened.


----------



## 13third

I have a lifelong buddy whom I hunt with that is mentally challenged. About ten years ago he requested to archery hunt with us so my best friend and I got him his paperwork to use a crossbow and purchased him one for his birthday. Well this past Friday were we ever rewarded with a tremendous smile on Danny’s face!









































Killed in Bedford county. We scored it at 154 1/8”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

13third said:


> I have a lifelong buddy whom I hunt with that is mentally challenged. About ten years ago he requested to archery hunt with us so my best friend and I got him his paperwork to use a crossbow and purchased him one for his birthday. Well this past Friday were we ever rewarded with a tremendous smile on Danny’s face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killed in Bedford county. We scored it at 154 1/8”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heckuva deer……congrats to all of you!!!!! Very unique tips on the ends of both main beams.


----------



## ZDC

Well guys 

This season didn't go as planned for me. 
2 months ago I was almost certain by the end of October I would have filled a few tags but I have even been able to shoot a doe.

I would say that I'll get something when I go marching out with the orange army but than I won't. 

The one thing that I hope most of all is that my target buck for this year that I messed up on and spooked at 8 yards at full draw will live another year.

On the bright side this squirrel and trapping season have went well so far for me.


----------



## nicko

This is one thing about the first part of the season is that you can definitely get burned out, particularly if shot opportunities do not materialize and you still have not punched a tag. But there is still a lot of season to go… Still one more week throughout the state, two weeks of the gun season, whether you want to hunt it with a gun or a bow, and then the late season after Christmas. I look at this point as the intermission halfway point. I’m looking forward to what the rest of the season holds.


----------



## Bigmike23

This piece of public I've been hunting this year as I said a few times has absolutely kicked my arse this year. I may not succeed on it this year. But the bright side is I learned a tremendous amount hunting it, and should be armed to the teeth with the knowledge to tackle it next year effectively. I gotta figure out how to tackle the issue of the two hr walk to it each way for next year. I have access to the private that borders it, but it has nasty roads on that private and I drive a car lol. I may invest in an e-bike next year.


----------



## Bucket

Not sure I'm liking this Sunday hunting thing. Too many people. It was much nicer when i was the only one hunting on Sundays. 😁


----------



## Bucket

As for this evenings hunt, nothing. Nice evening, a little wet but still nice to see the first real snow of the year.


----------



## jlh42581

My archery season is over for the year. I cant help but recognize how I feel about it not being what I want anymore. Maybe thats what 25 years of PA public hunting has done to me. Ive seen drastic changes over that time. Some good, some bad, some I just probably wont ever understand and thats ok.

I think my days of hunting anything in PA may slow for the foreseeable future. Mainly I have learned more this year about what I like or dont like. This year offered more time than I have ever had and yet oddly enough I didnt spend more time doing it, I may have spent less. Might be that I am only good for a half a dozen hunts every fall and winter, another one or two in spring. Thats cool with me, I still like to fish, ride buggies, swim, hunt, hike, camp and enjoy the outdoors. Doing any of it on my schedule is what I enjoy rather than feeling this NEED to hunt. I hunted yesterday morning with a friend and then went out with my wife and kid so she could buy some stuff for our new bathroom. While she was being a chic him and I ate cookies, I drank coffee and he played video games. When it was done we went to dinner.10 years ago I wouldve felt I was missing that magic moment that I could kill THAT buck. Now I dont even care. Ill kill him when im there or I wont... big deal.

Some of you guys killed some hammers again this year! Maybe Ill have one to hang in a bologna case come rifle season which by my own reflection I too need to relearn how to enjoy it for what it is!


----------



## jacobh

13 that right there is what sportsman are about!!! Good on u and your buddy making that gentleman’s dream!!! Love that pic


----------



## nicko

Even though my week long November trip just did not pan out the way I had hoped, I got a lot of satisfaction and enjoyment out of seeing my buddy finally score his first archery deer. It was 10 years in the making and i coached him along the way from hand grip on the bow, to following through on the shot, to Broadhead tuning, to picking out spots that I thought would put him in a position for success. He was pinned down in his stand on Monday night with deer around him so I drove from one end of the lease to the other to clear the field for him to keep that corner of the field fresh. The next day, he moved his stand about 50 yards to where he thought would be more conducive to a shot and he got the job done. 

I dropped a doe on the same property back in October but have to say I got even more satisfaction out of his success.

We are only at the halfway point boys… Lick your wounds, recharge, and get ready for the next stage.


----------



## Pyme

13third said:


> I have a lifelong buddy whom I hunt with that is mentally challenged. About ten years ago he requested to archery hunt with us so my best friend and I got him his paperwork to use a crossbow and purchased him one for his birthday. Well this past Friday were we ever rewarded with a tremendous smile on Danny’s face!


His smile and the light in his eyes says it all ! 👍


----------



## Pyme

jlh42581 said:


> My archery season is over for the year. I cant help but recognize how I feel about it not being what I want anymore. Maybe thats what 25 years of PA public hunting has done to me. Ive seen drastic changes over that time. Some good, some bad, some I just probably wont ever understand and thats ok.
> 
> I think my days of hunting anything in PA may slow for the foreseeable future. .... Doing any of it on my schedule is what I enjoy rather than feeling this NEED to hunt.


Been there, done that, got lots of the t-shirts. 

I used to live and breathe for bowhunting. Then the flame started to flicker out. I started flyfishing more and hunting less. I took a few years off. I was convinced that I was going to go back out this year, even bought a new bow. But it just didn't happen. 

And I'm okay with that.

I'm going to get back into target archery, but keep it casual. 

Maybe I'll get into a tree next year. Or maybe not. I still spend plenty of time in the woods, it's just a matter of whether I'll be carrying a weapon or killing anything.

Until then, I live vicariously through all of you guys. 👍


----------



## KylePA

Had a successful Sunday night hunt. Gave two full size does a ride with the John Deere and a trip to the fridge. Spent most of my weekend on-stand. Saw a number of does and only only buck in the distance. Both does offered me under 15 yard shots tonight and both died within sight. Still looking for a buck and not going to be super picky but incredibly happy for the venison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> Had a successful Sunday night hunt. Gave two full size does a ride with the John Deere and a trip to the fridge. Spent most of my weekend on-stand. Saw a number of does and only only buck in the distance. Both does offered me under 15 yard shots tonight and both died within sight. Still looking for a buck and not going to be super picky but incredibly happy for the venison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! My trail cam pics from NJ (no PA buck tag anymore here) show that our legal buck population there has dwindled to nothing. I don't have any pictures of the big boy that had been around. I suspect he got killed on a neighboring property. Otherwise, the only bucks are small spikes (most broken). Despite the prevalence of EHD there seems to be a pretty healthy doe population including some pretty hefty ones so I may switch gears and see if I can take a big doe there to top off the freezer for the year. That will free me up to sit by the campfire and drink moonshine in rifle season.


----------



## Bucket

jlh42581 said:


> My archery season is over for the year. I cant help but recognize how I feel about it not being what I want anymore. Maybe thats what 25 years of PA public hunting has done to me. Ive seen drastic changes over that time. Some good, some bad, some I just probably wont ever understand and thats ok.


You're not the first to feel this way. I used to go at it like it was my job. Felt like I HAD to be in the woods and like my worth depended on me killing something. It stopped being fun, and one day I just said enough. I was tired of toting the stand, the bag of crap that I felt like I needed that just added to the frustration. The rest of that year and most of the next I went out when I felt like it, and carried the longbow and a folding chair. I never got to pull the string on anything that year but I realized that it was supposed to be fun and noone was twisting my arm to go out. 

Ever since, if I wake up and don't feel like going out, I dont. I still get worn out but not to the point that a few days off don't cure. Seems like every year we read of someone saying "I'm done", then 8 months later the spark reignites.


----------



## Mathias

I was happy to see it was drizzling when I took the dog out earlier this morning, provided me with the reason to stay inside. Enough moisture already.

Kyle-congrats on the double~ I had that opportunity yesterday morning, which is a pretty rare post shot occurrence for me.

Heading to one of my favorite stands this afternoon which has been abysmal this season 🤞🏻


----------



## Mathias

All body-no rack


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Kyle. Did I read that that’s NJ?


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> All body-no rack
> View attachment 7501395


What are you feeding these deer…lol!

Just got this one on cam. Wish I was out.


----------



## 138104

The buck ended up walking behind my house. He was likely the biggest I’ve seen at my place!


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> What are you feeding these deer…lol!
> 
> Just got this one on cam. Wish I was out.


That's a wide buck!


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> All body-no rack
> View attachment 7501395


Holy cow (no pun intended)! 😳


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> I was happy to see it was drizzling when I took the dog out earlier this morning, provided me with the reason to stay inside.


Funny how that works sometimes, huh? 😉


----------



## vonfoust

13third said:


> I have a lifelong buddy whom I hunt with that is mentally challenged. About ten years ago he requested to archery hunt with us so my best friend and I got him his paperwork to use a crossbow and purchased him one for his birthday. Well this past Friday were we ever rewarded with a tremendous smile on Danny’s face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killed in Bedford county. We scored it at 154 1/8”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## vonfoust

Lot of talk about being burned out. I have to say that if I didn't end up falling into dogs and bird hunting I'm not sure how much hunting I would still be doing. It really breaks up the monotony of archery, especially when not seeing deer. Not saying it's for everyone but having something different to do outdoors has really made for a more enjoyable experience for me. 
I used to be the guy that would spend all my time archery hunting. To the point a couple times where my wife asked me to dial it back some. Now, she says "You need to take these dogs hunting."  
It really makes me appreciate the time in stand and the time away from stand. I get to be much more picky on times/conditions I'm in stand and the other times I'm taking the dogs for birds.


----------



## Mathias

I feel like another year I cheated myself (and my Boykin) out of bird hunting. When will I learn 😞


----------



## Mr. October

Regarding the burnout discussion, I was for a bit a few years ago. But as was mentioned it was because I let deer hunting and archery become all-consuming. If the season was open and I wasn't working I HAD to be out there. I hunted rain, wind, blizzards, hurricanes. You name it if the season was open there I was. It strained my marriage, my finances, and my life until I backed off and realized it doesn't have to be a second job. It is fun. I remembered there are other things I like to do too so it doesn't always have to be about hunting. Now I get out there most weekends in the morning. I have a long list of reasons I don't care to hunt in the evening though I do every so often. During peak time (late October, early November) I pick and choose days to take a couple hours off in the morning and get out there. If the weather isn't favorable, I don't go. Simple as that. I tell people I'm not hunting in the rain and I ALWAYS hear "I've killed some of the biggest bucks I've kill in the rain". YAWN. Hunting in the rain still sucks and I've got plenty of big deer hanging on the wall. Have at it if that is your thing! If it ain't fun I'm not going. 

I've got a young, very gung-ho friend that reminds me of me 30 years ago. He HAS to be out there. He doesn't really want Sunday hunting because he likes having a day off. "You don't HAVE to go." "It doesn't work that way. I have to be out there." I think he thinks we are old, lazy hunters that don't really know what it takes but really we've been there, burned ourselves out, and are back to the basics of enjoying the experience more than worrying about Instagram pics with dead deer.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> I feel like another year I cheated myself (and my Boykin) out of bird hunting. When will I learn 😞


Saturday was the first time my cocker retrieved a rooster. Long story short two went up and I shot 'at' the one on the left. My lab took off after the one on the right. Oh crap. Not sure if I hit it or not as it went behind a tree. Reloaded and took a few steps to the left to head in looking. She came around the tree with the bird in her mouth. Something to be said for a 22# dog bringing back a rooster where you can't even see her behind the bird and you're not sure how she is able to see where she's going with it 

(sorry for the dog derail, done now)


----------



## jacobh

Matt plenty of preserves open til April!!!


----------



## jacobh

Wish I could get mine retrieving he does like to bite the crap out of them!!



vonfoust said:


> Saturday was the first time my cocker retrieved a rooster. Long story short two went up and I shot 'at' the one on the left. My lab took off after the one on the right. Oh crap. Not sure if I hit it or not as it went behind a tree. Reloaded and took a few steps to the left to head in looking. She came around the tree with the bird in her mouth. Something to be said for a 22# dog bringing back a rooster where you can't even see her behind the bird and you're not sure how she is able to see where she's going with it
> 
> (sorry for the dog derail, done now)


----------



## dougell

I had a decent end to the toughest season I've had in years.The last two weeks I decided to hit an area I hadn't hunted in over 10 years.I didn't see a ton of deer but I did have deer within range on all 5 sits,most of which were bucks.I ended up grunting in and passing a smaller 6 point and a decent 8 point before killing a a little bit better 8 point saturday morning.He wasn't a monster,probably 15" but higher than he was wide.I haven't pulled the jaw yet but he was a good solid 3.5 year old that didn't have an ounce of fat on him.He went right past Jordan and was about to skirt me when I hit him with a couple loud grunts.He stopped in his tracks and came strait in.He stopped at 38 yards and that's when I had to shoot him.He would have gotten my wind if he continued on the angle he was coming.Not the biggest buck a a cool hunt with my son and a fitting end to a tough season.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Saturday was the first time my cocker retrieved a rooster. Long story short two went up and I shot 'at' the one on the left. My lab took off after the one on the right. Oh crap. Not sure if I hit it or not as it went behind a tree. Reloaded and took a few steps to the left to head in looking. She came around the tree with the bird in her mouth. Something to be said for a 22# dog bringing back a rooster where you can't even see her behind the bird and you're not sure how she is able to see where she's going with it
> 
> (sorry for the dog derail, done now)


I’ve only hunted with dogs a couple of times, but watching them work is more fun then killing birds. Although when you miss, I swear they give you the stink eye!


----------



## nicko

Getting to a lunar period this week that is rated high for increased deer movement in the middle of the day. I've started to keep a hunting log where I keep track of the rating a day has (1 - 4 stars), pressure, moon phase, and how many deer I see during these peak rated times. Wish I would have started doing this years ago but I'll be interested to see how it plays out.


----------



## jacobh

Heck didn’t even know u could hunt this past Sunday!!! Lol oh well


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> I’ve only hunted with dogs a couple of times, but watching them work is more fun then killing birds. Although when you miss, I swear they give you the stink eye!


I know that look well.


----------



## jacobh

^^^^ those of us who know that look wised up and went with pointers!!!! They basically say it’s right here dummy take the safety off and get ready!!


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Heck didn’t even know u could hunt this past Sunday!!! Lol oh well


All of the moaning on here about no Sunday hunting, and somebody missed one?!? 😳

(Sorry, couldn't resist.... I'll go sit in the corner now.... 😉 😄 )


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> ^^^^ those of us who know that look wised up and went with pointers!!!! They basically say it’s right here dummy take the safety off and get ready!!


Nice pictures Scott,Watching a good point,followed by a nice shot from someone else,preferably your kid is what it's all about.My dog is not a field trial dog.She's overly enthusiastic,very agressive and is all over a downed bird like a buzzard on a gut wagon.ThE BIRD IS HER REWARD AND IF SHE BEATS IT UP,SO BE IT.sHE'S THE ONE WHO DID ALL THE WORK.She brings them back now but the first year,she'd do a few victory laps with the thing in her mouth.Your dog will figure it out.One advantage is that you shouldn't have to wring many necks.Have fun,enjoy the dog and embrace the entertainment value they bring to the field.


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> All of the moaning on here about no Sunday hunting, and somebody missed one?!? 😳
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist.... I'll go sit in the corner know.... 😉 😄 )


I just found out that we can still hunt through Friday.I had no clue.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> I had a decent end to the toughest season I've had in years.The last two weeks I decided to hit an area I hadn't hunted in over 10 years.I didn't see a ton of deer but I did have deer within range on all 5 sits,most of which were bucks.I ended up grunting in and passing a smaller 6 point and a decent 8 point before killing a a little bit better 8 point saturday morning.He wasn't a monster,probably 15" but higher than he was wide.I haven't pulled the jaw yet but he was a good solid 3.5 year old that didn't have an ounce of fat on him.He went right past Jordan and was about to skirt me when I hit him with a couple loud grunts.He stopped in his tracks and came strait in.He stopped at 38 yards and that's when I had to shoot him.He would have gotten my wind if he continued on the angle he was coming.Not the biggest buck a a cool hunt with my son and a fitting end to a tough season.


Congrats! Have pics?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

No pics but the cape is hanging over the gate to my barn.Maybe I'll take a picture.I do have a picture of him skinned that I was gonna post.The shot looks almost perfect but I clipped the bottom of the spine and dropped him in his tracks.It caught the top of his lungs and he was dead within seconds.Many people don't realize how low the spine dips down near the shoulder.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Doug yea guy shocked him when retrieving when he was being “trained” hasent retrieved since. Still pretty ticked about it. He’s 1.5 so still some hope yet


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> ^^^^ those of us who know that look wised up and went with pointers!!!! They basically say it’s right here dummy take the safety off and get ready!!


A real dog trainer would cringe watching my dog.She finds the birds and holds her points well.However,I release her when we get into position,because I'm too lazy to go in and flush the bird myself.She doesn't try to catch them.She goes in slapping at them with her giant man paws and she's generally under them when they hit the ground.When they hit the ground,they get mauled,especially if they're still moving lol.She won't get many points but we don't lose any birds either.Steady to shot in not part of her vocabulary.She has whoa,come and too far down pat though.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Thanks Doug yea guy shocked him when retrieving when he was being “trained” hasent retrieved since. Still pretty ticked about it. He’s 1.5 so still some hope yet


Force fetch?


----------



## jacobh

Yea I started force fetch now. We are about 4 weeks into it. He does great on the table but we aren’t to the ground yet. Dakota is by no means a field trial dog. He’s a hunting dog. He’s also not a tool I use he’s part of the family. Some guys don’t see bird dogs that way but I want a hunting companion. He’s by no ways perfect. He’s steady to flush that’s about it. But he finds the birds and we all have fun watching and hunting over him. He’s a small pointer too he’s 50# so pheasants may be big for him to carry but I’d love to see him retrieve one day


----------



## dougell

I get it.My dog is like one of my kids.I take her hunting for her,not me.They don't have to be perfect to have fun with.My idiot dog makes me laugh every time I take her out.


----------



## jacobh

Yea mine snuggles in at night and hangs with the family. That’s what makes a dog to me. He’s my 1st hunting dog and pointer. He’s a handful but he’s a cool guy too


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Yea I started force fetch now. We are about 4 weeks into it. He does great on the table but we aren’t to the ground yet. Dakota is by no means a field trial dog. He’s a hunting dog. He’s also not a tool I use he’s part of the family. Some guys don’t see bird dogs that way but I want a hunting companion. He’s by no ways perfect. He’s steady to flush that’s about it. But he finds the birds and we all have fun watching and hunting over him. He’s a small pointer too he’s 50# so pheasants may be big for him to carry but I’d love to see him retrieve one day


If this 22# one can retrieve pheasants a 50# dog can


----------



## dougell

He'll never lose his enthusiasm but he should start to mellow out around two.You have to really like dogs to have a GSP.Mine is on top of someone at all times.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> I just found out that we can still hunt through Friday.I had no clue.


You guys are _killing_ me! 😎


----------



## jacobh

Doug I like Dogs more then people lol.


----------



## jacobh

^^^^ pyme my season in spec regs is so damn long I can’t keep up. It’s literally non stop mid September through like Jan!!! I’ve said before I can take or leave Sunday’s. If we get them I hope they lessen the days u can hunt in spec reg area


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> ^^^^ pyme my season in spec regs is so damn long I can’t keep up. It’s literally non stop mid September through like Jan!!! I’ve said before I can take or leave Sunday’s. If we get them I hope they lessen the days u can hunt in spec reg area


 In the special regs you can archery hunt clear through till the 26th including Sunday the 21st. Unless I'm reading it wrong


----------



## jacobh

Yea then gun picks up. I’m good with Sunday’s but lessen the season in spec regs. I’d like to see it end in Dec no Jan at all. Nov 27th is gun opener


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> In the special regs you can archery hunt clear through till the 26th including Sunday the 21st. Unless I'm reading it wrong


Not starting a Sunday debate, _at all_, but are you sure about the Sunday in January?

I haven't looked, as I don't live in or hunt in a special regs area, but I thought it was only three Sundays.... One in bear, one in archery, one in antlered firearm season. 

Anybody? 🤔


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> Not starting a Sunday debate, _at all_, but are you sure about the Sunday in January?
> 
> I haven't looked, as I don't live in or hunt in a special regs area, but I thought it was only three Sundays.... One in bear, one in archery, one in antlered firearm season.
> 
> Anybody? 🤔


Sunday “November” 21st


----------



## Pyme

My bad.

I thought he meant through "Jan 26" including that 21st.

Wasn't aware that archery stayed in for an extra week during this early/regular archery season in the special regs areas. 

Thanks for the clarification. 👍


----------



## Mathias

Still hoping they kill the late firearms season……


----------



## 138104

I have too many doe…lol!


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Still hoping they kill the late firearms season……


Agree 100%, but you probably have better chance of seeing Elvis sing Don't Be Cruel under your treestand


----------



## 138104

Hmm, do you think this is blood behind the shoulder or just lighting issue?


----------



## hobbs4421

Pyme said:


> All of the moaning on here about no Sunday hunting, and somebody missed one?!? 😳
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist.... I'll go sit in the corner now.... 😉 😄 )


Lol, I went to church and then watched the Cowboys game. I took a little walk during halftime, but I was really scouting for rifle season more than archery hunting


----------



## neednew1

The only thing moving today is the tree my stand is in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Hmm, do you think this is blood behind the shoulder or just lighting issue?


Lighting issue


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Lighting issue


Yeah, I think he was by the house when I was heading out for the evening. Seemed fine.

Sitting in the stand my son killed his doe out of. Lots of doe pics on this cam, so hoping a buck cruises through. There’s a flat below me that is protected from the wind and a small stand of pines to my right that doe tend to bed in. We’ll see. Plan to hunt mornings through Friday too.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Hmm, do you think this is blood behind the shoulder or just lighting issue?


Funny you posted this. I got one a couple days ago I had to do a double take. Kinda looks like an arrow in her side.


----------



## nicko

I don't think the late firearms season is going anywhere anytime soon. The PGC expanded the use of guns for late season throughout all of 5C which means we can use rifles on the property we hunt in Berks 5C after Christmas. Not saying I won't take the rifle out in 2nd season locally but I really want to get one with the flintlock.


----------



## full moon64

Yike I just realized this..
*DEER, REGULAR FIREARMS (Antlered and Antlerless) Statewide: *Nov. 27; Sunday, Nov. 28; and Nov. 29-Dec. 11. One antlered deer per hunting license year. An antlerless deer with each required antlerless license. 
NOT GOOD


----------



## perryhunter4

Well boys, I stuck one at 5:00. 25 yds…came in quick and in shadows so was getting dark already. Sat all day and was froze solid. Only saw 4 deer all day. He’s not huge, but a pretty decent buck I didn’t hesitate to put my tag on. I don’t want to jump the gun, but I am pretty sure I heard him crash. Shot looked and felt good. Backed out…going to change, warm up, drink a beer or 2 and head back in.


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Well boys, I stuck one at 5:00. 25 yds…came in quick and in shadows so was getting dark already. Sat all day and was froze solid. Only saw 4 deer all day. He’s not huge, but a pretty decent buck I didn’t hesitate to put my tag on. I don’t want to jump the gun, but I am pretty sure I heard him crash. Shot looked and felt good. Backed out…going to change, warm up, drink a beer or 2 and head back in.


Good luck Perry


----------



## Bucket

perryhunter4 said:


> Well boys, I stuck one at 5:00. 25 yds…came in quick and in shadows so was getting dark already. Sat all day and was froze solid. Only saw 4 deer all day. He’s not huge, but a pretty decent buck I didn’t hesitate to put my tag on. I don’t want to jump the gun, but I am pretty sure I heard him crash. Shot looked and felt good. Backed out…going to change, warm up, drink a beer or 2 and head back in.


Good luck!


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Well boys, I stuck one at 5:00. 25 yds…came in quick and in shadows so was getting dark already. Sat all day and was froze solid. Only saw 4 deer all day. He’s not huge, but a pretty decent buck I didn’t hesitate to put my tag on. I don’t want to jump the gun, but I am pretty sure I heard him crash. Shot looked and felt good. Backed out…going to change, warm up, drink a beer or 2 and head back in.


Good luck. In for pics and finding out what your pre-recovery brew of choice is,.


----------



## Mathias

Chug em 🍻 We want pics Perry!


----------



## jacobh

In for pics Perry good luck


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Well boys, I stuck one at 5:00. 25 yds…came in quick and in shadows so was getting dark already. Sat all day and was froze solid. Only saw 4 deer all day. He’s not huge, but a pretty decent buck I didn’t hesitate to put my tag on. I don’t want to jump the gun, but I am pretty sure I heard him crash. Shot looked and felt good. Backed out…going to change, warm up, drink a beer or 2 and head back in.


Nice! Looking forward to seeing some pictures!


----------



## Gene94

perryhunter4 said:


> Well boys, I stuck one at 5:00. 25 yds…came in quick and in shadows so was getting dark already. Sat all day and was froze solid. Only saw 4 deer all day. He’s not huge, but a pretty decent buck I didn’t hesitate to put my tag on. I don’t want to jump the gun, but I am pretty sure I heard him crash. Shot looked and felt good. Backed out…going to change, warm up, drink a beer or 2 and head back in.


Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

BL Smoothies is the pleasure…lol! I am thinking he might might have been the decent six I saw a few weeks back with decent width and small times, but couldn’t tell for sure on the no brows. 
Heading back in in about 20 mins. My little girl wants to tag along (11)…so this will be really cool (hopefully )!


----------



## 138104

I passed on a decent 6 or 8 that presented a 25 yd shot tonight. I never would have done that any other season, but seeing a few really nice bucks has gotten into my head. 

At the end of shooting light, I had a really nice buck come in, but couldn’t make out the vitals. Fortunately, he didn’t spook. Will be out the next few mornings in hopes a nice buck shows or I finally snap out of it and shoot the first legal buck I see…lol!


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> BL Smoothies is the pleasure…lol! I am thinking he might might have been the decent six I saw a few weeks back with decent width and small times, but couldn’t tell for sure on the no brows.
> Heading back in in about 20 mins. My little girl wants to tag along (11)…so this will be really cool (hopefully )!


Good luck! Tuning in for pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I had a decent end to the toughest season I've had in years.The last two weeks I decided to hit an area I hadn't hunted in over 10 years.I didn't see a ton of deer but I did have deer within range on all 5 sits,most of which were bucks.I ended up grunting in and passing a smaller 6 point and a decent 8 point before killing a a little bit better 8 point saturday morning.He wasn't a monster,probably 15" but higher than he was wide.I haven't pulled the jaw yet but he was a good solid 3.5 year old that didn't have an ounce of fat on him.He went right past Jordan and was about to skirt me when I hit him with a couple loud grunts.He stopped in his tracks and came strait in.He stopped at 38 yards and that's when I had to shoot him.He would have gotten my wind if he continued on the angle he was coming.Not the biggest buck a a cool hunt with my son and a fitting end to a tough season.


Nice finish! I’m glad you connected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Found em’ boys!! He’s an eight. Nice width. Here’s how we came upon him! More to come later, or tomorrow, by time I get him out and hung and skinned!
What an awesome feeling….love this sh__! Lol!


----------



## Billy H

👍Perry!


----------



## Pyme

perryhunter4 said:


> Found em’ boys!! He’s an eight. Nice width. Here’s how we came upon him! More to come later, or tomorrow, by time I get him out and hung and skinned!
> What an awesome feeling….love this sh__! Lol!


Nicely done, and perfect shot. 👍

Not many would've passed him up, regardless of what they say.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Found em’ boys!! He’s an eight. Nice width. Here’s how we came upon him! More to come later, or tomorrow, by time I get him out and hung and skinned!
> What an awesome feeling….love this sh__! Lol!


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## nicko

Hell yeah Perry…..bottoms up!!!!! 🍺 

congrats!!??!


----------



## jacobh

Perfect shot perry congrats!!!


----------



## BGM51

Great buck cograts

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leaves

Was finally able to connect Nov. 13th on this guy. I’ve had him on camera since the opener. Super windy and cold conditions had this bad boy up on his feet at 13:00. Made a 17 yard shot to end my 2021 season. Best of luck to everyone still grinding out! They’re still moving good!


----------



## perryhunter4

Thanks a ton guys!! He was tough getting out solo….big-bodied. My daughter is a trooper helping w. the light and showing me the way. Quick pic before loading up (11yr old takes better pics than her dad lol)!


----------



## Leaves

Nice job Perry! Great buck and great shot!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats guys


----------



## Pyme

Leaves said:


> Was finally able to connect Nov. 13th on this guy. I’ve had him on camera since the opener. Super windy and cold conditions had this bad boy up on his feet at 13:00. Made a 17 yard shot to end my 2021 season. Best of luck to everyone still grinding out! They’re still moving good!
> View attachment 7501991
> 
> View attachment 7501992
> 
> View attachment 7501990


Looks like he just got finished tearing up a sapling!


----------



## Leaves

Pyme said:


> Looks like he just got finished tearing up a sapling!


He was definitely thrashing something! gonna try to keep that on when I Euro him, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Mr. October

@perryhunter4 and @Leaves great job to both of you. Couple of nice bucks there!


----------



## hobbs4421

Congrats Perry! Beautiful deer! Great shot!


----------



## hobbs4421

Leaves said:


> Was finally able to connect Nov. 13th on this guy. I’ve had him on camera since the opener. Super windy and cold conditions had this bad boy up on his feet at 13:00. Made a 17 yard shot to end my 2021 season. Best of luck to everyone still grinding out! They’re still moving good!
> View attachment 7501991
> 
> View attachment 7501992
> 
> View attachment 7501990


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## 138104

Good luck to those out. Conditions feel perfect and we’ll be treated to a beautiful sunrise. Let’s hope the deer follow the script…lol!


----------



## nicko

Congrats leaves!!


----------



## Mathias

Way to go Perry & Leaves, great bucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

That feeling when you pick the wrong property [emoji21]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

For those with Instagram the look on this buck’s face is hysterical. Login • Instagram


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Beautiful cold morning with a little snow on the ground! I have the rest of the week off! God is good! I passed up a 6 point so far and saw a few doe on the way to the stand( got in the woods about 25 minutes late unfortunately) . Good luck to whoever is hunting!


----------



## nicko

Getting in late after taking care of the pup this morning but should be in the woods by 8:30 AM hoping for some movement and deer up on their feet… I have three antlerless tags for 5C.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats guys some good deer going down


----------



## Leaves

nicko said:


> Congrats leaves!!


Thanks!


----------



## Billy H

Saw six doe and one buck before 8:00. This big old gal walked through a lane. Was tempting


----------



## hobbs4421

Nice big doe bedded down 200 yards from the stand. I’d like her to come this way, as I am hungry!


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Perry and Leaves!


----------



## nicko

Came in planning to set up on the ground along the powerline… East sun would be behind my back and there’s tall grass that would screen me set up on the ground but wind was swirling as soon as I came down here and one started blowing before I even dropped in. Eventually it bound off… I dropped down the powerline a little bit thinking I might’ve already screwed everything up and a buck squirted out from right to left and dropped down into the timber. Set up in a travel corridor now in one of my stands with the Bruce branch in front of me.


----------



## full moon64

Nicko good luck....


----------



## BGM51

Good Luck Nicko

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Saw six doe and one buck before 8:00. This big old gal walked through a lane. Was tempting
> 
> View attachment 7502164


That picture looks like a painting!


----------



## Billy H

Four doe just single filed past at 25 yards


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Four doe just single filed past at 25 yards
> 
> View attachment 7502241


You’d think there would be a buck trailing them!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Came in planning to set up on the ground along the powerline… East sun would be behind my back and there’s tall grass that would screen me set up on the ground but wind was swirling as soon as I came down here and one started blowing before I even dropped in. Eventually it bound off… I dropped down the powerline a little bit thinking I might’ve already screwed everything up and a buck squirted out from right to left and dropped down into the timber. Set up in a travel corridor now in one of my stands with the Bruce branch in front of me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7502193
> View attachment 7502199


Are you still in Potter?


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> You’d think there would be a buck trailing them!


 Been getting a lot of buck pics in here.  surprising one wasn’t


----------



## ZDC

why can't we hunt this weekend


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Are you still in Potter?


No… Back home now but hunting in Berks.


----------



## Schleprock1

ZDC said:


> why can't we hunt this weekend


Simple answer. Because the season ends on Friday. We never had this week before. They added some days without getting into bear season which starts Saturday. 
They made many happy giving more chance to hunt later into the rut.


----------



## dougell

Here's a picture of the buck I shot on saturday.Notice the total and complete lack of fat.This was killed in an area where the mast crop failed and the habitat really never recovered all that great.Granted it's a buck and they always have less fat than does this time of year but the does we killed had noticeably less fat on them as well.A bad winter will be rough on the deer up here this year.Also,notice the entrance wound.I hit him behind the shoulder but clipped the bottom of his spine,dropping him in his tracks.The spine is a lot lower than many people think.


----------



## jacobh

Wow that’s insane^^^ meaning lack of fat not that u hit spine


----------



## Bucket

I shot one years ago that I felt like was a perfect shot. This is how it turned out. BTW...both lungs were cut.


----------



## dougell

Yep,you can't shoot under the spine and not hit lungs and the spine is way lower than many believe.That's actually a far better illustration.Thanks for posting that.


----------



## nicko

Funny you guys are talking about this… The deer my buddy shot last week up in Potter was an almost identical hit… Got the top of both lungs and clipped the spine as well… He said the deer immediately went down And it was obvious he hit spine because the back legs were no longer working.


----------



## Bucket

This particular shot also clipped the aortic artery (I think that is what its called, under the spine). It bled out in no time at all. There was hardly enough blood in it to make my hands red gutting it.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Wow that’s insane^^^ meaning lack of fat not that u hit spine


Bucket and I are probably 12-15 miles apart.Look at the amount of fat on the buck he shot.We have no agriculture up this way and the mast crop was non-existent.That's why browse is so important during the winter in this part of the state.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> This particular shot also clipped the aortic artery (I think that is what its called, under the spine). It bled out in no time at all. There was hardly enough blood in it to make my hands red gutting it.


I knew I spined that buck when he dropped,even though the shot didn't look that high.I went to grab another arrow and by the time I had one knocked,he was done.The top of his lungs were toast.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Four doe just single filed past at 25 yards
> 
> View attachment 7502241


I've barely seen a doe this year in PA or NJ.


----------



## Mathias

Tired of playing with 🍃 🍁, heading out to the stand.
‘Good luck everyone.


----------



## CBB

Congrats on the kills fellas. 

Our missouri trip was a huge success. 4 bucks in 3 days.... rifles


----------



## 138104

No trail cam pics or movement when I was out this morning. That continue throughout the day today. My office overlooks a travel route and didn’t see anything. What a strange day. Will be back out tomorrow morning.


----------



## nicko

Would have rather been in the woods all day but our dishwasher bit the dust and the new one was ready to be picked up. Spent two hours pulling out the old one and installing the new one. Good luck to the late shift hunters today.


----------



## Mathias

With low expectations I sat reading my book…
Saw a couple does with fawns in different fields. 🥱 
I knew there were additional deer present based upon the one does actions but I couldn’t see them.
Short time later an absolute stud of a buck ran into the field past the closest doe and fawn, a couple fawns ran back up the hill, but I never saw the buck again. Saw a number of does, nothing was real close, but I was happy to see him.


----------



## 138104

He knew it was just past last legal light…lol


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> He knew it was just past last legal light…lol


Looks to be wearing a battle scar through the backstraps.


----------



## rogersb

Doe movement is picking back up. I saw a handful around the house tonight and my wife saw a handful this morning. This is when we usually get some mature bucks roaming around. I took a personal day Friday and hope it works out, I don't have much luck seeing buck in rifle.


----------



## Pyme

Back into the 60s tomorrow.

I'm going steelhead fishing.


----------



## gberinger

Not to derail - but have any of you guys used the sous vide for cooking your PA deer? Got to say that this has been a game changer for me. Never overcooked and only very little seasoning needed (I cook to 140 degrees to appease the crowds, but you can go for longer at lower temps to still get full pasteurization). No need for bacon, etc. For backstrap or any other venison steak- I use a knob of butter, some rosemary, salt and pepper. Comes out perfect every time- and best served with some sautéed Kennett mushrooms 👍 (don’t judge the presentation)


----------



## AjPUNISHER

2 1/2 day break did me some good, although I almost went back to bed after turning the alarm off.

Watched 2 doe and 2 fawns together this morning off and on before daybreak till about 8:30am. They separated at some point but all went by between 8-10yds later on. Apparently none of them have that particular aroma going on right now because no bucks were in sight. 

















I had a cam showing a buck chasing a doe around last night into very early this morning. Can't say if it was more then one buck or 3 for sure...all I got is blurred rack hauling past right after a doe does the same.
Another cam had a branch blow down on it from last weeks mini hurricane...took 5900+ pics...5600+ of the branch with the leaves flopping around in the breeze . Surprised the batteries still had juice in them but not much.

Plan to be out the 3 last days left, for how long each day is debatable.


----------



## Bigmike23

I've had a mature buck on camera with does In one location the last 3 days in a row. Conditions aren't right till Friday to hunt it. Praying for a final day miracle


----------



## 12-Ringer

gberinger said:


> Not to derail - but have any of you guys used the sous vide for cooking your PA deer? Got to say that this has been a game changer for me. Never overcooked and only very little seasoning needed (I cook to 140 degrees to appease the crowds, but you can go for longer at lower temps to still get full pasteurization). No need for bacon, etc. For backstrap or any other venison steak- I use a knob of butter, some rosemary, salt and pepper. Comes out perfect every time- and best served with some sautéed Kennett mushrooms [emoji106] (don’t judge the presentation)
> 
> View attachment 7502732


Yes….I’ll give you a tip….if you have a smoker, smoke your cut on lowest temp you can get away with for 45-60mins, I can usually get my smoker going well around 140….pull your cut, season, place in vacuum seal (if you have it) if not a zip loc would work…let it eat overnight in the fridge and use your sous vide to temp the next day….your fam will thank you and others will be wondering how you did it…

I use an Anova and love it


----------



## AjPUNISHER

gberinger said:


> Not to derail - but have any of you guys used the sous vide for cooking your PA deer? Got to say that this has been a game changer for me. Never overcooked and only very little seasoning needed (I cook to 140 degrees to appease the crowds, but you can go for longer at lower temps to still get full pasteurization). No need for bacon, etc. For backstrap or any other venison steak- I use a knob of butter, some rosemary, salt and pepper. Comes out perfect every time- and best served with some sautéed Kennett mushrooms 👍 (don’t judge the presentation)
> 
> View attachment 7502732


I had to look up what "sous vide" was. Looks good although I like mine a bit less rare. 



Bigmike23 said:


> I've had a mature buck on camera with does In one location the last 3 days in a row. Conditions aren't right till Friday to hunt it. Praying for a final day miracle


Good luck!

I think I know where one of the buck I've been hoping to see is holed up during the day, very likely with doe. Tricky spot to hunt and thick as hell though. I went in their a few seasons ago, deer fleeing all over, a giant doe stood up out of her bed broadside right at 20yds and gave me this peculiar look like....what are you and what are you doing in my bedroom!


----------



## Leaves

gberinger said:


> Not to derail - but have any of you guys used the sous vide for cooking your PA deer? Got to say that this has been a game changer for me. Never overcooked and only very little seasoning needed (I cook to 140 degrees to appease the crowds, but you can go for longer at lower temps to still get full pasteurization). No need for bacon, etc. For backstrap or any other venison steak- I use a knob of butter, some rosemary, salt and pepper. Comes out perfect every time- and best served with some sautéed Kennett mushrooms 👍 (don’t judge the presentation)
> 
> View attachment 7502732


I do backstraps at 135 for 2 hours- best I've ever made. Salt pep and a little garlic powder _chef's kiss_


----------



## hobbs4421

hobbs4421 said:


> Nice big doe bedded down 200 yards from the stand. I’d like her to come this way, as I am hungry!


That doe was actually locked down with a big bodied half rack buck. He was a big 8 but is now a 4 on one side I believe. She stayed close to him, and he had another doe who stayed nearby as well. I ended up see more deer yesterday than any other day so far this season! Unfortunately the wind did not work in my favor, and I did not tag up. I’m heading to a stand that will be closer to the action(that is if the deer do what they did yesterday) . Good luck to those going out!


----------



## hobbs4421

dougell said:


> Yep,you can't shoot under the spine and not hit lungs and the spine is way lower than many believe.That's actually a far better illustration.Thanks for posting that.


Yes! Very helpful! I hit a deer like that last year and he dropped fast!


----------



## hobbs4421

Perry24 said:


> He knew it was just past last legal light…lol


Yeah he does! Could he be the result of one of those posts that reads “Help, hit a buck can’t find blood”? Haha . Anyway, it is frustrating how we hunt hard only to have a deer dodge the arrow by waiting until it’s too dark to shoot! Haha happened to me a few times this year! I could hear the deer on the ground within 20 yArds, but couldn’t even see him!


----------



## Bigmike23

Good luck to everybody out. No question it's peak rut in my area. All the big boys are on their feet broad daylight. Got 3 days to make it happen


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> I think I know where one of the buck I've been hoping to see is holed up during the day, very likely with doe. Tricky spot to hunt and thick as hell though. I went in their a few seasons ago, deer fleeing all over, a giant doe stood up out of her bed broadside right at 20yds and gave me this peculiar look like....what are you and what are you doing in my bedroom!



I can relate. The area I hunt is a lot of acres of thick as hell heavy cover and makes it very tough to hunt. Took a buddy with me yesterday . As we walked in he commented how thick the place was and " How do you hunt this" LOL. 

I concur a lot is happening in the woods right now . Saw chasing yesterday morning and a lot of deer moving all day long. 

Good luck those that are out!


----------



## 138104

My son and I are out this morning, so hoping a buck walks by him so he can tag out during archery.


----------



## DPretz

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Being that I pretty much only hunt PA anymore and although I don’t post as much anymore I have chatted with a lot of you PA guys in the past.
> On Saturday morning my 20 year old son Mitchell tragically lost his life in a house fire.He was at his girlfriends there were 6 people in the house,Him his girlfriend and her brother who has Down syndrome died.The fire investigator called yesterday to tell me that Mitch initially made it out.He re entered to try and save his girlfriend and brother,but was over come with smoke as he entered.my life has been forever changed and I want nothing more than to have my boy back,but now knowing he sacrificed his own life to try and save others makes the pain bearable.I am so proud you Big guy!
> View attachment 7416768


I can't imagine the pain you are feeling with such a loss , I only hope the sense of pride to have raised such an incredible man helps offset the pain enough to continue . God bless you and as a father I can honestly say I can only hope to raise such a great man. A hero . God bless and my sincerest condolences.


----------



## jacobh

yea my son was out yesterday and saw 13 including a real nice buck tending does. Weird season in my area many many days with zero sightings then 13




hobbs4421 said:


> That doe was actually locked down with a big bodied half rack buck. He was a big 8 but is now a 4 on one side I believe. She stayed close to him, and he had another doe who stayed nearby as well. I ended up see more deer yesterday than any other day so far this season! Unfortunately the wind did not work in my favor, and I did not tag up. I’m heading to a stand that will be closer to the action(that is if the deer do what they did yesterday) . Good luck to those going out!


----------



## 138104

Good action this morning, but does have been out of range. Saw 3 non-legal bucks so far. Need their daddies to come by. My son has had does in range, but no tag. Go figure.


----------



## Gene94

A buck I knew was in the area finally showed up on 7 acres of corn I have on a permission property. Neighbor missed him a few nights ago.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

That s a nice one Gene!


----------



## nicko

Good luck getting on that one Gene… Looks like a stud for sure.

Did not have enough time to hunt this morning but had time to squeeze this in and make sure I’m squared away for the Saturday after Thanksgiving.

Pete, I remember you asked about my empty .30-06 brass once. If you’re interested, I left them in the plastic holder on the shelf right next to the gun benches at DB if you want to grab them… 16 empties.


----------



## yetihunter1

gberinger said:


> Not to derail - but have any of you guys used the sous vide for cooking your PA deer? Got to say that this has been a game changer for me. Never overcooked and only very little seasoning needed (I cook to 140 degrees to appease the crowds, but you can go for longer at lower temps to still get full pasteurization). No need for bacon, etc. For backstrap or any other venison steak- I use a knob of butter, some rosemary, salt and pepper. Comes out perfect every time- and best served with some sautéed Kennett mushrooms 👍 (don’t judge the presentation)
> 
> View attachment 7502732


I use one and it is great. I will find some pics of a roast i did a month or so ago. I always sear the meat after to give it some texture and caramelize the flavor a bit. Another good one is fried squirrel with the sous vide. I always had the problem my fried squirrel was too tough for the rest of the fam so i started putting it in the sous vide and let it cook and break down the meat a bit. Pull it out after like 10 hours and flash fry them for some nice tender fried squirrel.


----------



## Bigmike23

Having a fun morning so far. 3 doe and let a 6pt walk. I don't know why, but I never get big bucks on cam in this spot until the afternoon so I'm optimistic. I'm in the middle of a nasty bit of scrub oak so I should get pics in the morning but I never do. 3 shooters walked by here in the afternoon 3 days in the past week and the wind is absolutely perfect. Milkweed has been hitting the same tree all day so let's see what happens. Really wish I brought my thermos


----------



## ZDC

I'm excited for the rifle season, going back to how it all started.


----------



## Mathias

Me too~ taking out the whole herd


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Me too~ taking out the whole herd
> View attachment 7503041


LOL


----------



## Charman03

With the concurrent rifle season and Saturday and Sunday to hunt, I gotta imagine the few does we have will be hit pretty hard around here


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Me too~ taking out the whole herd
> View attachment 7503041





Billy H said:


> LOL


Mathias will go into his bunker for 2 weeks…lol!


----------



## j.d.m.

This last weekend was the best time to be out up in Wyoming co. Had multiple videos of shooters cruise right under and past a central scrape without even sniffing it. Broad daylight too. Yesterday was a bizarre day for me as well. Not one single deer seen all day until last spec of light while walking out. Not one deer in any of the cut corn fields in the am as it got light enough to see. I always see at least one deer up in the strip fields in the morning. Got this guy on camera over the weekend at 3:30 pm. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Mathias will go into his bunker for 2 weeks…lol!


Haven’t even set the claymores yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Haven’t even set the claymores yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess you have a week to do so!


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Me too~ taking out the whole herd
> View attachment 7503041


Matt you are right,,2 weeks of doe or buck,oh I thought it was doe,,BUTTON BUCK


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Mathias will go into his bunker for 2 weeks…lol!


Dont blame him


----------



## full moon64

Charman03 said:


> With the concurrent rifle season and Saturday and Sunday to hunt, I gotta imagine the few does we have will be hit pretty hard around here


yes they learned before it doesnt work,,,A delayed week on doe is safer...MAKES A HUNTER STOP AND THINK<<IS THAT 3 ON ONE SIDE


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Good luck getting on that one Gene… Looks like a stud for sure.
> 
> Did not have enough time to hunt this morning but had time to squeeze this in and make sure I’m squared away for the Saturday after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Pete, I remember you asked about my empty .30-06 brass once. If you’re interested, I left them in the plastic holder on the shelf right next to the gun benches at DB if you want to grab them… 16 empties.
> View attachment 7502963


Thanks Nick. I’ll run over and grab them tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict

Mathias said:


> Me too~ taking out the whole herd
> View attachment 7503041


----------



## 138104

I just take selfies with the deer these days. Button buck.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## rogersb

Have a personal day Friday and pulled a card tonight. Seems the new neighbor 1/3 of a mile away is a fan of walking their dog off leash by us. My wife has their number and is going to text them about it. I've seen them walking through our property with their kids in the summer and don't care then, but in hunting season they need to stay out. I thought it would be understood as the husband bow hunts. BTW we never step on their property.


----------



## ZDC

Was watching some hunting videos on my phone when this guy showed up and wanted to watch too. 










I'm not gonna lie at first when I saw it I thought it was a mouse. That is a big spider.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7503312


Is he a spike??


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> Was watching some hunting videos on my phone when this guy showed up and wanted to watch too.
> 
> View attachment 7503355
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie at first when I saw it I thought it was a mouse. That is a big spider.


My wife would burn the house down! That is a fat one!


----------



## ZDC

Just to be kinda funny I put my hand on the ground Infront of it and to my supprise it climbed on.

When I picked up my hand he got really scared and is trying to curl up and hide. He hasn't bitten me. I think he knows that I will kill him if he bites me.

I eventually let him go. If he doesn't bother me he can stay.


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7503359
> View attachment 7503360
> 
> 
> Just to be kinda funny I put my hand on the ground Infront of it and to my supprise it climbed on.
> 
> When I picked up my hand he got really scared and is trying to curl up and hide. He hasn't bitten me. I think he knows that I will kill him if he bites me.
> 
> I eventually let him go. If he doesn't bother me he can stay.


Yeah, no, lol!


----------



## ZDC

Update: now I'm spider man


----------



## rogersb

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7503359
> View attachment 7503360
> 
> 
> Just to be kinda funny I put my hand on the ground Infront of it and to my supprise it climbed on.
> 
> When I picked up my hand he got really scared and is trying to curl up and hide. He hasn't bitten me. I think he knows that I will kill him if he bites me.
> 
> I eventually let him go. If he doesn't bother me he can stay.


One of those got me a couple years ago on the back of my leg. You could put a full knuckle in the hole in my leg it left behind after it rotted out. Luckily the rot stopped there.


----------



## ZDC

rogersb said:


> One of those got me a couple years ago on the back of my leg. You could put a full knuckle in the hole in my leg it left behind after it rotted out. Luckily the rot stopped there.


Did you become spider man


----------



## Pyme

Pyme said:


> Back into the 60s tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going steelhead fishing.


I apparently fish as well as I hunt. 

I'm other words, I would make a terrible Indian. 🥴

No fish today, but man, what a beautiful day to be wading the Erie tributaries with a fly rod in my hand.


----------



## Billy H

rogersb said:


> One of those got me a couple years ago on the back of my leg. You could put a full knuckle in the hole in my leg it left behind after it rotted out. Luckily the rot stopped there.


 That's sounds nasty. Looks like what we call a wolf spider . Had no idea the bite could cause that kind of problem. Find quite a few of them around my firewood stacks. Have to be more careful.


----------



## nicko

Look up “brown recluse spider bites” and look at the pics. Unbelievable how much tissue damage those things can incur.


----------



## jacobh

We’ve had a few into the wound center I work at. The brown recluse is a bad man for sure. We have had a few that take months to heal up. That said the wolf spider looks very similar and I’ll bet confused with the recluse


----------



## Mathias

I’ll take a phone booth full of wolverines over a spider any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

If you heard someone screaming, it was me. Decided to skip hunting this morning to get caught up at work and this buck walks through trailing 4 does. He’s a 10 pt.


----------



## jacobh

It’s like they know Perry!!!!


----------



## CBB

Made it home from Missouri. What a difference between MO and PA gun seasons. 

We didn't see a single spooked deer running for its life all natural movement just like you'd expect to see in archery. Chasing, feeding, cruising. It was a great trip. 4 of us tagged out in 3 days. 2 140s, a 110 and a 1yr and a half 8.

Steady rain today at home. Hope to get my boy up a tree out back this evening and tomorrow. Then Bear hunting. 

Good luck to you guys still at it!


----------



## Gene94

I know the feeling Perry, I slipped into a spot 20 minutes from home last evening and the target buck at home walked right past a camera.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

But CBB it’s a “tradition”
Drive around, look for deer throw your weasel P beer cans, ciggy packs and chip bags on the road…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7503359
> View attachment 7503360
> 
> 
> Just to be kinda funny I put my hand on the ground Infront of it and to my supprise it climbed on.
> 
> When I picked up my hand he got really scared and is trying to curl up and hide. He hasn't bitten me. I think he knows that I will kill him if he bites me.
> 
> I eventually let him go. If he doesn't bother me he can stay.


FFFFF No, I’m not scared of em or anything but for some reason when spiders get to close I pee a little.


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> But CBB it’s a “tradition”
> Drive around, look for deer throw your weasel P beer cans, ciggy packs and chip bags on the road…..[emoji56]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure your comments are tongue in cheek, but this kinda hits a nerve with me. Seems the archery community is all too quick to stereotype gun hunters like this, but get all mighty offended if they are lumped into the "gangrene hunter crowd". 

There is no doubt that there are slob hunters that use guns as their weapon of choice, but there are just as many that use a bow/crossbow as well. This isn't the "tradition" you speak of. Tradition and/or heritage is something that is being lost and it's a damn shame.

Again, not a slam at you Mathias, but I do get tired of hearing it.


----------



## Mathias

Bucket I’m sure you’re a good hearted ethical hunter, like the rest of this Pa thread.
I find this type to be the exception not the rule when it comes to Pa gun hunters. Certainly there are a lot of slobs in the archery sector as well, particularly after certain controversial rule changes.
I’ll continue to pick up the trash in front of my property just like I do every year.
Good luck, hope you kill a giant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

There's good and bad in both camps,probably to the same degree.There's just more gun hunters.


----------



## jacobh

Matt we hear it all the time in Md. guys see our license plates and we are slobs that throw trash. Facts are we are the cleanest people on that lease but that’s unfortunately the rep we all have from simply being Pa hunters. They don’t look at what weapon just simply we are from Pa


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> Bucket I’m sure you’re a good hearted ethical hunter, like the rest of this Pa thread.
> I find this type to be the exception not the rule when it comes to Pa gun hunters. Certainly there are a lot of slobs in the archery sector as well, particularly after certain controversial rule changes.
> I’ll continue to pick up the trash in front of my property just like I do every year.
> Good luck, hope you kill a giant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you truly do see more slobs than good guys, then I feel bad for you. Around here, it's pretty good. Sure, I've run across candy bar wrappers or soda bottles, but not too often. 

For the record, my gun hunting consists of taking my grandfathers gun for a walk once or twice a year, then I'm back in the tree with my bow. I've spent a lot of years defending the archery hunters because the gun hunters see all the dead unrecovered deer over their 3 days of hunting. Problem is, they never step foot in the woods after the 2 weeks are up. I see all the carcasses left from the gun hunters too.

I'm not defending any one group, but the fact is that they're not all slobs, and if you have more than your share, I understand you're frustration.


----------



## Mathias

Had a good experience this morning after my hunt. Changed out and went to another area of this stellar property to move a cell cam. Past yearly Pa threads I posted about my experiences with the one neighbor, blowing air horn, loud radios, walking crazy barking dogs etc. Today he began yelling to me in the woods. I decided to put it to rest. Kept it civi, wound up have a very good conversation with he and his wife, they lamely said it wasn’t directed at me, we both knew it was BS. 
Just nice to know I don’t have to endure that nonsense any longer


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Had a good experience this morning after my hunt. Changed out and went to another area of this stellar property to move a cell cam. Past yearly Pa threads I posted about my experiences with the one neighbor, blowing air horn, loud radios, walking crazy barking dogs etc. Today he began yelling to me in the woods. I decided to put it to rest. Kept it civi, wound up have a very good conversation with he and his wife, they lamely said it wasn’t directed at me, we both knew it was BS.
> Just nice to know I don’t have to endure that nonsense any longer


Good for you Mathias!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Mathias said:


> Had a good experience this morning after my hunt. Changed out and went to another area of this stellar property to move a cell cam. Past yearly Pa threads I posted about my experiences with the one neighbor, blowing air horn, loud radios, walking crazy barking dogs etc. Today he began yelling to me in the woods. I decided to put it to rest. Kept it civi, wound up have a very good conversation with he and his wife, they lamely said it wasn’t directed at me, we both knew it was BS.
> Just nice to know I don’t have to endure that nonsense any longer


Glad you got it worked out, hope the B.S stops.


----------



## Charman03

Gene94 said:


> I know the feeling Perry, I slipped into a spot 20 minutes from home last evening and the target buck at home walked right past a camera.
> View attachment 7503488
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Gene, is that a Cumberland county buck?


----------



## nicko

Luckily have only ever had one confrontation with an anti in the woods. She went out of her way to confront me and do what should could to ruin my hunt, talk loudly, and yell as she was walking away. I immediately left a message for individual who grants me permission letting him know just in case this woman wanted to give a different take on things. Sure enough, I found out she was in his office a couple days later giving him a bunch of static but he wasn't having it.


----------



## Gene94

Charman03 said:


> Gene, is that a Cumberland county buck?


Yes it is. All the pics I post are Cumberland co

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

If you're in an area of the state where you can still hunt after Friday, Saturday could be a good day. Pressure is going to be really high and back to normal temps after today's heat-up.


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Just nice to know I don’t have to endure that nonsense any longer


So you killed him and buried the body? 🤨


----------



## Mathias

Pyme said:


> So you killed him and buried the body? 🤨


Took em to the train station 🤫


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Almost a full moon this morning...barely see it through the fog though. Up in a tree by 5:30am...saw my one and only deer at 7:09am...a lone doe trotting on through at 28yds. I wondered if she had any would be boyfriends in tow but all that showed up was a redfox about half that distance away 4 minutes after.

Was a mostly sunny calm morning but warmed up to 64 before I left the woods. Now the temp has risen to 69°, it's clouded up and the winds have increased ahead of the rain coming in around 3pm.
Wanted to hit the pm today but with it being that warm....I probably won't bother. 45° for the high tomorrow...mother nature has been a fickle bitch this year!

About 50yds of vis this morning till near 9am.









If that don't make for an all natural future "Bruce Branch"...I dont know what does...


----------



## nicko

And now, an all new installment of the award winning series, "PA Hunters Unscripted".

In today's episode, Mathias has his hunt disrupted by some granola crunchy tree huggers.

*MATHIAS -* "Ahhhh....it's so nice out here. So quiet....you could hear a mouse far....."
_CLANG CLANG CLANG CLANG!!!!!_
*MATHIAS -* "What the f......"
_CLANG CLANG CLANG!!!! BONGGGGG!!!! BONNGGGGG!!!_
*MATHIAS -* "Oh cheese and crackers....these clowns again? That's it. I'm not dealing with this any longer".
*TREE HUGGER 1* - "Get the cymbals and my snare drum."
*TREE HUGGER 2* - "Already got them. And I found some roman candles in the garage. This guy is in for a big surprise".
*MATHIAS* - "Who's in for a big surprise?"
*TREE HUGGER 1* - "HUH??? Whoa! Where did you come from".
*MATHIAS* - "That tree over there. You know, the one where you were shining the sunlight reflection off that mirror you have in your hand".
*TREE HUGGER 2* - "Ohhh....that. We were actually trying to use the sunlight in a concentrated beam to speed up the changing of color of the leaves".
*MATHIAS* - "And maybe set the tree on fire with me in it?"
*TREE HUGGER 1* - "No! Ha ha ha!!! That could be crazy. Ha ha ha!".
*MATHIAS* - "What's with the fireworks?"
*TREE HUGGER 2* - "What fireworks?"
*MATHIAS* - "The ones you're holding with printing on them that says 'Roman Candle'. These woods and leaves are dry as match sticks. I don't think those are a good idea".
*TREE HUGGER 1* - "I don't know how you got here without us seeing you. We've been watching you since sunrise".
*MATHIAS* - "I am wearing camo so I'm practically invisible. And......why have you been watching me?"
*TREE HUGGER 2* - "Oh! Um, well.......we thought we saw somebody who looked like Tom Selleck walk into the woods. We don't see fellows that handsome around here very often".
*MATHIAS* - "You....you think *I* look like Tom Selleck? Well... I'm flattered". You know, when I grow in a mustache, I can see the resemblance".
*TREE HUGGER 1* - "Do you mind if we call you Tom from now on?"
*MATHIAS* - "Mind? I insist. See you tomorrow?"
*TREE HUGGER 2* - "See you tomorrow....Tom."

*MATHIAS *- Well that was all just a big misunderstanding. Tom Selleck.....hmmmmm


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^^^ The first installment was much better...I don't see this series lasting much longer at this rate


----------



## 138104

I hate work. My son just got home and within 2 minutes was out the door to try and intercept this buck.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I hate work. My son just got home and within 2 minutes was out the door to try and intercept this buck.


Hope he gets it done 🤞


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> ^^^ The first installment was much better...I don't see this series lasting much longer at this rate


Not as much to work with as in years past. All we get anymore is the occasional Sunday hunting or "you're hunting wrong" arguments.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to your boy Perry


----------



## Bigmike23

Going to my #1 location tomorrow. The wind God willing should be perfect for it. Huge temperature drop. Hope it's a closing day miracle


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> ^^^ The first installment was much better...I don't see this series lasting much longer at this rate


Well you guys aren't giving me much to work with being all nice and friendly. Hard coming up with something when all you're giving me is posts of positive reinforcement, well wishes, good luck and camaraderie. What ever happened to hurt feelings and verbal shots fired?

Times like this is when we need sproulman.


----------



## CBB

My boy had a lone mature doe trot out of the laurel but nothing immediately trailing her.... could be further behind.


----------



## nicko

It's prime time of the afternoon. Good luck to those still out there. 

Big temp drop into tomorrow.


----------



## 138104

My son got out in time to watch the buck walk up the hillside following a doe. He was pretty pumped to see him. I am trying to find a way to sneak out at least a few hours tomorrow, but have meetings starting at 8. I wonder if they would notice I was in a tree if I changed my background? Lol


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> My son got out in time to watch the buck walk up the hillside following a doe. He was pretty pumped to see him. I am trying to find a way to sneak out at least a few hours tomorrow, but have meetings starting at 8. I wonder if they would notice I was in a tree if I changed my background? Lol


Your internet service might crash about 2pm. 😁


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Your internet service might crash about 2pm.


I think I need to be out in the AM though. Pretty sure it was the same buck from this morning. I might be able to push the meeting until 9. My son will be out by2:45 tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I think I need to be out in the AM though. Pretty sure it was the same buck from this morning. I might be able to push the meeting until 9. My son will be out by2:45 tomorrow.


Last day for you guys tomorrow I assume.


----------



## pjs37

Mathias said:


> Me too~ taking out the whole herd
> View attachment 7503041


omg this cracked me up. I needed this after this season for sure lol


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> I wonder if they would notice I was in a tree if I changed my background? Lol


Green-screen it! You can be anywhere they think you are. 😎


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Last day for you guys tomorrow I assume.


Yes. Might be some good prospects for rifle though. There will be 3 of us opening day hunting here, so will pretty much have the travel routes covered!


----------



## CBB

2 fawns fed out of the laurel to my boy. No bucks in tow of the big doe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dad almost had his buck this evening. It was a pretty nice 8pt from he said...he just needed him to stand in the road a few seconds longer .

One last Hoorah for me tomorrow. 25° temp change will be welcome but probably not the breeze that's supposed to come with it, how am I supposed to read if the wind is blowing the pages around?

Good luck to those getting out tomorrow!


----------



## Johnboy60

Saw five last night and two big doe tonight. Nothing in range. Will be in the same stand at daylight. Trying to fill a doe tag to avoid enlisting in the orange army this year.


----------



## jlh42581

Yesterday the movement absolutely exploded here. I saw three good bucks on the way to work, none on public. Guys at work showed me pics from their cell cams all day long. Today was more of the same but not as intense, prob due to the temp. See if they can get it done tomorrow. Ill be at work and home finishing drywall of this new bathroom. Not sure what im doing for rifle season. I might go to a mountain that I used to go with my uncle (who no longer hunts) and my grandfather(with his rifle) as sort of a nostalgia thing. Thought my one buddy was coming for gun season but I havent heard from him in awhile.


----------



## huntin_addict

nicko said:


> Well you guys aren't giving me much to work with being all nice and friendly. Hard coming up with something when all you're giving me is posts of positive reinforcement, well wishes, good luck and camaraderie. What ever happened to hurt feelings and verbal shots fired?
> 
> Times like this is when we need sproulman.


Hahahaha, ahhh the good ol' days of sproulman. Wonder what happened to that cat. Someone needs to go check his stump.


----------



## nicko

huntin_addict said:


> Hahahaha, ahhh the good ol' days of sproulman. Wonder what happened to that cat. Someone needs to go check his stump.


He had some classic quotes. Insisted wives didn’t want Sunday hunting because they wanted their husbands to go shopping with them on the Lord’s day. Ina strange way, I miss his perspective.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Took em to the train station


----------



## nicko

Seeing a lot of this feedback and what everybody is saying, I’m thinking the two weeks to hit in November are the first week and the third week… The second week by and large as reported by most people here was a flat line… Both locally in SE corner of the state, upstate, and state wide. Activity appears to have definitely ramped up this week.

Making notes for when I plan to make my trips and take time off next year.


----------



## huntin_addict

nicko said:


> He had some classic quotes. Insisted wives didn’t want Sunday hunting because they wanted their husbands to go shopping with them on the Lord’s day. Ina strange way, I miss his perspective.


Oh I remember some of his classics. I loved how it was his stump, been hunting there for 46 years.


----------



## Pyme

huntin_addict said:


> Oh I remember some of his classics. I loved how it was his stump, been hunting there for 46 years.


A stump that lasted for 46 years?

What was it made out of, a rock?


----------



## Gene94

Pyme said:


> A stump that lasted for 46 years?
> 
> What was it made out of, a rock?


Petrified would be the technical term in that case. Lol

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> Seeing a lot of this feedback and what everybody is saying, I’m thinking the two weeks to hit in November are the first week and the third week… The second week by and large as reported by most people here was a flat line… Both locally in SE corner of the state, upstate, and state wide. Activity appears to have definitely ramped up this week.
> 
> Making notes for when I plan to make my trips and take time off next year.


Up in 3b, the best weeks were the week of Halloween, had the most and biggest buck show on camera during the day, mid day no less, and all were right behind a doe. Next best week was the week of Nov 7- 14th ish. Good Buck were on camera during daylight, just cruising. Most walked right past the big scrape, not even stopping for a sniff. 
That week that’s i between, I’ve encountered buck, but most were already on a doe. This season I walked up on one literally standing right over a bedded doe. I also didn’t see many doe out in fields in the morning feeding their way back to bed. It was weird to see absolutely no deer on these particular fields that always, and I mean always had at least one deer out during sunrise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

j.d.m. said:


> Up in 3b, the best weeks were the week of Halloween, had the most and biggest buck show on camera during the day, mid day no less, and all were right behind a doe. Next best week was the week of Nov 7- 14th ish. Good Buck were on camera during daylight, just cruising. Most walked right past the big scrape, not even stopping for a sniff.
> That week that’s i between, I’ve encountered buck, but most were already on a doe. This season I walked up on one literally standing right over a bedded doe. I also didn’t see many doe out in fields in the morning feeding their way back to bed. It was weird to see absolutely no deer on these particular fields that always, and I mean always had at least one deer out during sunrise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good information and thanks for sharing. For those who hit it hard during November, please share what you saw in terms of best movement and activity… First week of November… Second week of November… Third week of November.

I am already leaning toward the second week of November as being a down week but I’d like to see what everybody else says. Could be good information for all of us moving forward going into next season… Obviously, nothing is set in stone.


----------



## LostnWoods1

Second week of Nov in 5D PA Daytime activity was way down.


----------



## Leaves

Second week of November had all the action for me in 2A. I think they were locked down 1st week and started cruising again around the 9th-13th. Killed me buck at 1 pm just cruising, had most of my cell cam action from 9 am to 2 pm


----------



## rogersb

nicko said:


> Well you guys aren't giving me much to work with being all nice and friendly. Hard coming up with something when all you're giving me is posts of positive reinforcement, well wishes, good luck and camaraderie. What ever happened to hurt feelings and verbal shots fired?
> 
> Times like this is when we need sproulman.


You're ugly and your momma dresses you funny 😜


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> My son got out in time to watch the buck walk up the hillside following a doe. He was pretty pumped to see him. I am trying to find a way to sneak out at least a few hours tomorrow, but have meetings starting at 8. I wonder if they would notice I was in a tree if I changed my background? Lol


Good luck to you guys tomorrow Dave!!


----------



## hobbs4421

Yesterday I hunted in the morning. When I was about to climb into the stand I kicked up 2 or 3 and off they went unfortunately.(so close). Then around 7 I saw a nice buck about 50 yards away, but he had a big doe with him . I couldn’t convince him to come in regardless (he had everything he wanted). Then I saw a couple small ones but nothing else showed up. This morning I will be meeting with my dad for a morning hunt! It’s the last day and it is 30 degrees and snowing at this moment. Shows snow for the next hour, so that’s just icing on the cake to have a little tracking snow and to make the deer a little easier to see! Hope the good Lord gives a great and eventful morning and allows up to fill some tags. Otherwise, we will do our best during the Gun season. God bless and hunt safely!


----------



## Bigmike23

Final day for most of us. Good luck to everyone today. At my best stand historically by far and the wind is perfect according to milkweed. Let's get it done!


----------



## perryhunter4

Good luck today guys!! Nice temps…but winds are ripping here some too already.


----------



## Bucket

Well, heading into half time (or the first intermission depending on your sport) it's Elusive Whitetail - 25 ; Bucket - 0.

I had hoped to get out this afternoon but it doesn't look like that is going to happen.

I will be heading to camp after Thanksgiving and probably walk around with the gun for a little Saturday and Sunday. Then let everything settle down a bit before I grab the bow again and get back in the trees Thursday or Friday. 

Still a lot of season left, but to this point, best I can recall, I've logged between 80 and 90 hrs in a tree and saw 25 deer. 4 of which were legal and I chose to pass on (3 doe and 1 small 6 point). It's kind of funny, had I shot the first doe I saw and the small 6 point it would look like a good season on paper. But, this has been possibly the slowest season as far as total deer seen per hr on stand as I can ever remember.


----------



## CBB

1st week on my property saw a lot of doe and fawns with small bucks. There were 2 good buck fighting qt dusk out of sight and did have 1 racked buck dog a doe by at dawn but wasn't light enough to count points just see the outline of beams against the snow. However a different stand had mature bucks cruising consistently Nov 2-4th during daylight. 

Week 2 anytime from the 7th to the 16th I had consistent daylight activity on trail cam by good bucks. 

My boy is heading to a stand now. I really want him to get one but think I have a cracked rib from 2 separate falls this week. (Not treestand related). I won't be much help dragging that's for sure.


----------



## ZDC

Sadly can't get out this morning. 
Going bout this evening and am hoping just to shoot a good doe.


----------



## Bigmike23

Morning just started 5 doe, 6 pt with a spike. I felt real sorry for the 6 pt. No idea what happened to the poor guy but on his right side near his spine 5 inches from his butt was mangled. Probably 8 inches of bloody flesh was showing. No way an arrow did it. Had to be in immense pain


----------



## Mr. October

I had a lone big doe at first light but she picked me right out. Gotta go higher next time I hunt this tree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Only sat for an hour, swirling winds convinced me to leave.
Now I’m enjoying a hot beverage and *Magnum PI *reruns.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Took em to the train station 🤫


alright there Rip!!


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Seeing a lot of this feedback and what everybody is saying, I’m thinking the two weeks to hit in November are the first week and the third week… The second week by and large as reported by most people here was a flat line… Both locally in SE corner of the state, upstate, and state wide. Activity appears to have definitely ramped up this week.
> 
> Making notes for when I plan to make my trips and take time off next year.


So for this year that may be true but if i look back at comparisons to prior years that 2nd week has been really good, atleast in SEPA. I think this year we had the warming trend that second week, which wont stop a buck from finding hot does but can push more of the rutting activity to dawn-dusk and over night. Last year the temps were colder and i saw more mature bucks on their feet than ever in the midday time period during the 11-14th of November.


----------



## Mathias

Another positive component of this thread is the pics of everyone’s hunting locations. 
Keep em coming


----------



## Billy H

My set up this morning


----------



## Mathias

Fixed it


----------



## Billy H

LOL more like this


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Fixed it
> View attachment 7504145


That buck has alot of character... stickers coming off the end of the G6, split G3 and good length on that G2. I like that spot.


----------



## ZDC

Bigmike23 said:


> Morning just started 5 doe, 6 pt with a spike. I felt real sorry for the 6 pt. No idea what happened to the poor guy but on his right side near his spine 5 inches from his butt was mangled. Probably 8 inches of bloody flesh was showing. No way an arrow did it. Had to be in immense pain


Could have been bedding in a field and was hit by a combine


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Only sat for an hour, swirling winds convinced me to leave.
> Now I’m enjoying a hot beverage and *Magnum PI *reruns.


The real one? Did Nick plant that seed?


----------



## skezskoz

Nice view this morning, wind was gusting though. Only had one doe come thru


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Well you guys aren't giving me much to work with being all nice and friendly. Hard coming up with something when all you're giving me is posts of positive reinforcement, well wishes, good luck and camaraderie. What ever happened to hurt feelings and verbal shots fired?
> 
> Times like this is when we need sproulman.


It's become obvious that this new group of PA thread posters have no idea how boring my job actually is. Previous years fellows would step up and create conflict, giving much more material (and entertainment for me) throughout the year. Especially the offseason.
This year has been woefully short on conflict. I would like to propose a few topics:
1) mechanical broadheads
2) your buck is too small"
3) you are not hunting the correct way
subtopic:
a) scent control versus play the wind
subtopic: 
i)Scentlok clothes
ii)Ozonics
iii)Smoking clothes
b) scouting in season versus all scouting done by Labor Day (or preferably February scouting)
4) Your tag is not properly displayed on your buck
subtopic: your buck is still too small. Needed one more year (or better yet 2-3 more years)
5) mentored youth are killing all the bucks
subtopic: a) with crossbows
b) they aren't actually the ones pulling the trigger. It's just Dad shooting the deer and using the tag

If I can't be entertained throughout the day with these topics I will propose more.


----------



## Bigmike23

Been getting blue balled all morning. Other than those two very small bucks earlier, I've had doe after doe after doe come by. A group of 8 just went passed. Not a buck tailing them. What kind of buck doesn't want to get laid by all these girls running amuck this is ridiculous


----------



## 138104

I’m being taunted


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Well you guys aren't giving me much to work with being all nice and friendly. ... What ever happened to hurt feelings and verbal shots fired?





vonfoust said:


> It's become obvious that this new group of PA thread posters have no idea how boring my job actually is. Previous years fellows would step up and create conflict, ....


Look, I _tried_. 

I made a few comments earlier about Sunday hunting, and was promptly shut down.

So.... whaddayawant?

Conflict or peace?? 🤨

Ya can't have it both ways!! 😎😅


----------



## Gene94

Bigmike23 said:


> Been getting blue balled all morning. Other than those two very small bucks earlier, I've had doe after doe after doe come by. A group of 8 just went passed. Not a buck tailing them. What kind of buck doesn't want to get laid by all these girls running amuck this is ridiculous


From what I'm observing on cameras and in person, I would make the deduction that first round of breeding is over. Does are showing back up in groups and bucks by themselves

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Gene94 said:


> From what I'm observing on cameras and in person, I would make the deduction that first round of breeding is over. Does are showing back up in groups and bucks by themselves
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


100% agree. I still have bucks showing in daylight but there always alone or with another smaller buck on cam


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> Look, I _tried_.
> 
> *I made a few comments earlier about Sunday hunting, and was promptly shut down.*
> 
> So.... whaddayawant?
> 
> Conflict or peace?? 🤨
> 
> Ya can't have it both ways!! 😎😅


You didn't try hard enough. That's when you should just be getting started. When somebody gives you lemons, squirt them in the eye with it.


----------



## CBB

I'm lying on the couch with sore ribs. Gunshots ringing out all over the place. I hate to say it like this but man some guys are just plain dumb or I give the deer much more credit than they deserve. 

Shooting for the entire day before bear.. then guys in the woods for 5 days..

Then it starts up again on Thanksgiving. Sounds like world War 3 with all the guys checking their guns a day or 2 before season. Then the 47 trucks parked all over putting up ground blinds and stands a day before they plan to hunt. Then they post all over social media how terrible the hunting is by 8am opening day. 

My favorite past time during gun season is pulling my truck off the road to pick up empty beer boxes, McDonald's bags and little Ceasars pizza boxes..

That's truthfully how I feel and the last part about picking up litter is 100% true...rant over


That outta stir the pot a little for ya.. I can think of 2 guys on this thread who will jump in pdq.. maybe I should throw in a jab against crossbows while I'm at it! Lmao


----------



## 138104

I cannot wait to unload my inline’s clip on a deer 300 yds away running full tilt.


----------



## 138104

Just in case a big buck comes through while I’m working. Knock him down with the muzzy and then shoot him with the crossbow to make it look like an archery kill.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> My set up this morning
> View attachment 7504144


Hey Billy . .that's a great looking spot. I'll meet you there say around 5:00. I'll bring a bottle and some really good deer bologna.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Just in case a big buck comes through while I’m working. Knock him down with the muzzy and then shoot him with the crossbow to make it look like an archery kill.


Looks like a Mission. Is it a Sub-1Lite? I have one as well. It's my back-up bow and primary weapon for a couple stands I have where you just can't get away with a vertical bow. I actually haven't killed anything with it yet but my buddy Joe has taken two nice bucks with it.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Fixed it
> View attachment 7504145


Nah . . he needs another year.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Looks like a Mission. Is it a Sub-1Lite? I have one as well. It's my back-up bow and primary weapon for a couple stands I have where you just can't get away with a vertical bow. I actually haven't killed anything with it yet but my buddy Joe has taken two nice bucks with it.


It’s a Sub-1. I am really impressed by it. The way it uncocks is just ingenious.


----------



## Mr. October

If it's conflict you want I thought I'd help out to really get things fired up. See bolded text below. (Everyone else is wrong BTW).



vonfoust said:


> It's become obvious that this new group of PA thread posters have no idea how boring my job actually is. Previous years fellows would step up and create conflict, giving much more material (and entertainment for me) throughout the year. Especially the offseason.
> This year has been woefully short on conflict. I would like to propose a few topics:
> 1) mechanical broadheads
> 2) your buck is too small"
> 3) you are not hunting the correct way
> subtopic:
> a) scent control versus play the wind
> subtopic:
> i)Scentlok clothes
> ii)Ozonics
> iii)Smoking clothes
> b) scouting in season versus all scouting done by Labor Day (or preferably February scouting)
> 4) Your tag is not properly displayed on your buck
> subtopic: your buck is still too small. Needed one more year (or better yet 2-3 more years)
> 5) mentored youth are killing all the bucks
> subtopic: a) with crossbows
> b) they aren't actually the ones pulling the trigger. It's just Dad shooting the deer and using the tag
> *6) The loose end of the toilet paper goes under the roll. *
> 
> If I can't be entertained throughout the day with these topics I will propose more.


----------



## Mathias

If I was to buy a crossbow that’d be the one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Just had some chasing surprisingly. 2 doe came running from the top with a basket 5 pter in tow. Could have killed him 5 times. That's over 20 doe and two legal bucks I've seen today. I cannot believe how many shooters I have on camera and I just can't seem to get on em.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Hey Billy . .that's a great looking spot. I'll meet you there say around 5:00. I'll bring a bottle and some really good deer bologna.


 Might as well have the whole gang here over. Might need more than one bottle.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Might as well have the whole gang here over. Might need more than one bottle.


I’m in!
lots to celebrate. 🇺🇸


----------



## pbuck

Hey, I’m hunting in Ohio but the Ohio hunting thread is dead. Can I hang out with you guys? I’m lonely here in the stand. Been slow today. 

Oh, btw. Under must be a Pa. thing.

And maybe a guy from WV who’s hunting in Ohio and wants to hang out on the PA thread might cause a stir.


----------



## 138104

pbuck said:


> Hey, I’m hunting in Ohio but the Ohio hunting thread is dead. Can I hang out with you guys? I’m lonely here in the stand. Been slow today.
> 
> Oh, btw. Under must be a Pa. thing.


Always! 

I though there were giants behind every tree in OH?


----------



## Bigmike23

pbuck said:


> Hey, I’m hunting in Ohio but the Ohio hunting thread is dead. Can I hang out with you guys? I’m lonely here in the stand. Been slow today.
> 
> Oh, btw. Under must be a Pa. thing.


Nope leave I'll not have a buckeye in this thread


----------



## vonfoust

pbuck said:


> Hey, I’m hunting in Ohio but the Ohio hunting thread is dead. Can I hang out with you guys? I’m lonely here in the stand. Been slow today.
> 
> Oh, btw. Under must be a Pa. thing.


Only if you talk about Sunday hunting with Pyme.


----------



## Mathias

As long as you wear a Nittany Lions shirt 🐾


----------



## pbuck

Bigmike23 said:


> Nope leave I'll not have a buckeye in this thread


But I’m from WV


----------



## pbuck

Mathias said:


> As long as you wear a Nittany Lions shirt


You guys are tough.


----------



## Billy H

Don't be picking on pbuck, He be the godfather of venison Pastrami!


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> As long as you wear a Nittany Lions shirt 🐾


Now there's something we can argue about!!


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Always!
> 
> I though there were giants behind every tree in OH?


Roger Rothaar killed them all.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> Now there's something we can argue about!!


I think we can agree that we all hate Alabama.


----------



## ZDC

Right now I'm hunting a few hundred yards from the Pa Ohio border. 

The wind is coming from Ohio and it stinks. 

Just kidding we love you a little bit Ohio
But only because I go over for the cheaper gas


----------



## Bigmike23

I am so sick so disgusted I'm having trouble typing this out my fingers are trembling. 5 minutes left to go I heard footsteps directly behind my tree. I poked my head around to see what it was and it was the giant 11 pt I had on cam all season. He was 15 yards. The position he came from required me to stand up and turn into position. As I stood my goddamn beast stand let out a loud Metallic screech. He instantly looked up and took off. I've been having issues with the squeaking of the bracket all season long but I'm done with it now. I am going to take sawzall to this bracket when I get home. I could tolerate my mistakes and live with them but my equipment failing me is absolutely unacceptable. Just omg I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> I am so sick so disgusted I'm having trouble typing this out my fingers are trembling. 5 minutes left to go I heard footsteps directly behind my tree. I poked my head around to see what it was and it was the giant 11 pt I had on cam all season. He was 15 yards. The position he came from required me to stand up and turn into position. As I stood my goddamn beast stand let out a loud Metallic screech. He instantly looked up and took off. I've been having issues with the squeaking of the bracket all season long but I'm done with it now. I am going to take sawzall to this bracket when I get home. I could tolerate my mistakes and live with them but my equipment failing me is absolutely unacceptable. Just omg I won't sleep tonight.


Ugh. That stinks. .


----------



## Billy H

Bigmike23 said:


> I am so sick so disgusted I'm having trouble typing this out my fingers are trembling. 5 minutes left to go I heard footsteps directly behind my tree. I poked my head around to see what it was and it was the giant 11 pt I had on cam all season. He was 15 yards. The position he came from required me to stand up and turn into position. As I stood my goddamn beast stand let out a loud Metallic screech. He instantly looked up and took off. I've been having issues with the squeaking of the bracket all season long but I'm done with it now. I am going to take sawzall to this bracket when I get home. I could tolerate my mistakes and live with them but my equipment failing me is absolutely unacceptable. Just omg I won't sleep tonight.


 That sucks !! Sell it on the classified and use the $ toward a new stand. Don't chop it up.


----------



## 138104

Bigmike23 said:


> I am so sick so disgusted I'm having trouble typing this out my fingers are trembling. 5 minutes left to go I heard footsteps directly behind my tree. I poked my head around to see what it was and it was the giant 11 pt I had on cam all season. He was 15 yards. The position he came from required me to stand up and turn into position. As I stood my goddamn beast stand let out a loud Metallic screech. He instantly looked up and took off. I've been having issues with the squeaking of the bracket all season long but I'm done with it now. I am going to take sawzall to this bracket when I get home. I could tolerate my mistakes and live with them but my equipment failing me is absolutely unacceptable. Just omg I won't sleep tonight.


I’d be pissed too! Those aren’t cheap stands.


----------



## nicko

Bigmike23 said:


> I am so sick so disgusted I'm having trouble typing this out my fingers are trembling. 5 minutes left to go I heard footsteps directly behind my tree. I poked my head around to see what it was and it was the giant 11 pt I had on cam all season. He was 15 yards. The position he came from required me to stand up and turn into position. As I stood my goddamn beast stand let out a loud Metallic screech. He instantly looked up and took off. I've been having issues with the squeaking of the bracket all season long but I'm done with it now. I am going to take sawzall to this bracket when I get home. I could tolerate my mistakes and live with them but my equipment failing me is absolutely unacceptable. Just omg I won't sleep tonight.


Your disgust is understandable. That sucks.


----------



## Pyme

vonfoust said:


> Only if you talk about Sunday hunting with Pyme.


Ooooohhhhh!!!!

_BUUU-RIIIIING_ IT!! 😎😅


----------



## CBB

The boy was covered up in deer tonight. 2 spikes a 6 and 7 does. Just no shooters.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Bigmike23 said:


> I am so sick so disgusted I'm having trouble typing this out my fingers are trembling. 5 minutes left to go I heard footsteps directly behind my tree. I poked my head around to see what it was and it was the giant 11 pt I had on cam all season. He was 15 yards. The position he came from required me to stand up and turn into position. As I stood my goddamn beast stand let out a loud Metallic screech. He instantly looked up and took off. I've been having issues with the squeaking of the bracket all season long but I'm done with it now. I am going to take sawzall to this bracket when I get home. I could tolerate my mistakes and live with them but my equipment failing me is absolutely unacceptable. Just omg I won't sleep tonight.


Man that sucks, your gonna need therapy after that!


----------



## Pyme

vonfoust said:


> Only if you talk about Sunday hunting with Pyme.





Pyme said:


> Ooooohhhhh!!!!
> 
> _BUUU-RIIIIING_ IT!! 😎😅


Wait a minute... I'm confused.....

Which side am I supposed to take? 🤨🤔


----------



## Gene94

Well that wraps up the 2021 general archery season for me. Buck tag still in my pocket, trail cams just now lighting up with good bucks again in the last 2 or 3 days. Time to make sure the T/C Compass .308 is dialed in and the Howa Mini Action .223, and then come up with a plan to get back into archery for the late season if tags go unfilled through rifle. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Perry24 said:


> Just in case a big buck comes through while I’m working. Knock him down with the muzzy and then shoot him with the crossbow to make it look like an archery kill.


Everyone here knows a crossgun kill is not an archery kill 😁


----------



## nicko

Still a whole lot of hunting to do .......but I'm halfway hoping I still have my buck tag after Christmas for the flintlock.


----------



## j.d.m.

Bigmike23 said:


> I am so sick so disgusted I'm having trouble typing this out my fingers are trembling. 5 minutes left to go I heard footsteps directly behind my tree. I poked my head around to see what it was and it was the giant 11 pt I had on cam all season. He was 15 yards. The position he came from required me to stand up and turn into position. As I stood my goddamn beast stand let out a loud Metallic screech. He instantly looked up and took off. I've been having issues with the squeaking of the bracket all season long but I'm done with it now. I am going to take sawzall to this bracket when I get home. I could tolerate my mistakes and live with them but my equipment failing me is absolutely unacceptable. Just omg I won't sleep tonight.


That sucks. I’ve had stands “pop” and what not when real cold or after heavy wind and it moved a little. But I have to ask, why wouldn’t you have taken care of the squeak earlier when it started? Not to sound like @@s, but if it’s been an issue all season, why wouldn’t it ruin any opportunities, not just on the buck you’re after? Again, sorry to hear it happened when it did, it sucks. But I bet none of your stands will squeak next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bigmike23 said:


> I am so sick so disgusted I'm having trouble typing this out my fingers are trembling. 5 minutes left to go I heard footsteps directly behind my tree. I poked my head around to see what it was and it was the giant 11 pt I had on cam all season. He was 15 yards. The position he came from required me to stand up and turn into position. As I stood my goddamn beast stand let out a loud Metallic screech. He instantly looked up and took off. I've been having issues with the squeaking of the bracket all season long but I'm done with it now. I am going to take sawzall to this bracket when I get home. I could tolerate my mistakes and live with them but my equipment failing me is absolutely unacceptable. Just omg I won't sleep tonight.


Sorry to hear that….you are not the first to report this issue…I agree totally unacceptable especially at that price point…damn thing should call deer in and hold them broadside at 20 yards


----------



## 138104

rogersb said:


> Everyone here knows a crossgun kill is not an archery kill [emoji16]


What if it is during rifle season?


----------



## LostnWoods1

Bigmike23 said:


> I am so sick so disgusted I'm having trouble typing this out my fingers are trembling. 5 minutes left to go I heard footsteps directly behind my tree. I poked my head around to see what it was and it was the giant 11 pt I had on cam all season. He was 15 yards. The position he came from required me to stand up and turn into position. As I stood my goddamn beast stand let out a loud Metallic screech. He instantly looked up and took off. I've been having issues with the squeaking of the bracket all season long but I'm done with it now. I am going to take sawzall to this bracket when I get home. I could tolerate my mistakes and live with them but my equipment failing me is absolutely unacceptable. Just omg I won't sleep tonight.


First squeak and it would have been fixed for me. Sorry about your luck. Get back out and hunt him again. Good luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

From what I am hearing there is no fix for it…disclaimer: I don’t own one, I cancelled my order after being in the wait list for 3-months and glad I did….


----------



## Bigmike23

12-Ringer said:


> From what I am hearing there is no fix for it…disclaimer: I don’t own one, I cancelled my order after being in the wait list for 3-months and glad I did….


Now that I've cooled off and had a couple beers, you're absolutely correct. There is no fix. The bracket is garbage. Alot of us have a lw hang on. Go outside and camlock the batwing bracket and you'll see the bracket pushes extremely hard against the bark quietly and securely preventing kickout. The beast bracket is so sharp it penetrates and wedges into the bark. The wedging is what creates the sound. 
All I can think of now is to out the batwing bracket onto the beast stand for the time being. It's a great stand but the bracket is total garbage


----------



## Bigmike23

On the bright side, Im damn proud I successfully found that giant 11 pt I've been looking for all season on pa public land. I couldn't close the deal but still got within 20 yards of a public pig. Not too many pa public guys can do that. So that gives me some satisfaction


----------



## PaHick

How does that .223 do for you?
Always wanted to use one for deer. 
I have used 243, 22-250, 218 bee I always though a .223 would make a nice gun with the proper bullet.

There was one for sale a year back nearby and it was a Remington model 7. Synthetic. I debated too long on that gun. Then kinda decided I would go look at it again and probably buy it. When I went back it was gone. It was a sweet little gun. 



Gene94 said:


> Well that wraps up the 2021 general archery season for me. Buck tag still in my pocket, trail cams just now lighting up with good bucks again in the last 2 or 3 days. Time to make sure the T/C Compass .308 is dialed in and the Howa Mini Action .223, and then come up with a plan to get back into archery for the late season if tags go unfilled through rifle.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

PaHick said:


> How does that .223 do for you?
> Always wanted to use one for deer.
> I have used 243, 22-250, 218 bee I always though a .223 would make a nice gun with the proper bullet.
> 
> There was one for sale a year back nearby and it was a Remington model 7. Synthetic. I debated too long on that gun. Then kinda decided I would go look at it again and probably buy it. When I went back it was gone. It was a sweet little gun.


Haven't shot a lot with it yet. My brother shot 1 doe and I shot one. Both with 64 grain Deer Season XP. Puts them down extremely quick. Going to try Federal 64 grain soft point this year. And I absolutely love the Howa 1500 Mini Action, OD green with heavy barrel. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

PaHick said:


> How does that .223 do for you?
> Always wanted to use one for deer.
> I have used 243, 22-250, 218 bee I always though a .223 would make a nice gun with the proper bullet.
> 
> There was one for sale a year back nearby and it was a Remington model 7. Synthetic. I debated too long on that gun. Then kinda decided I would go look at it again and probably buy it. When I went back it was gone. It was a sweet little gun.



I've used the ones you mentioned as well as the .223. 
It's a fine round. I've used both 55gr Spitzer and 70gr semi point in reloads and have killed deer with both. 
High Shoulder shots.. bang flop just like anything else. Heart/lung shots usually 40-60 yard death runs. Head shots, pretty much self explanatory.


----------



## Pyme

PaHick said:


> How does that .223 do for you?
> Always wanted to use one for deer.


I've shot plenty with a 222 Rem Mag, pretty much the same thing. 

Use a good bullet, put it in the right spot, you'll be eating venison for dinner. 

I handloaded monometals, they worked perfectly. 

Federal now offers a factory Fusion load for the 223 Rem. The Fusion bullets are great as far as factory bullets go. I've used a bunch in 7mm-08, I never hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That look you get when your out deer hunting and you suddenly see a really nice rack... 










Sorry if that offends anyone...I couldn't resist. I should edit a deer into the background for icing on the cake!

In all seriousness...I hunted dark to dark today. Wind wasn't bad till about 8:30-9am but then it really picked up, the exposed bits of my face were probably wind burnt long before I left the woods.
I managed to see one deer today, a scrubby little buck at 10:42am...other then some off course seagulls in the pm nothing else of note was seen to finish out the final day.

The 3rd week of November was as much of flat line for me this year as it was last year. Passed on some doe but the only bucks that seemed to be moving were youngsters and there weren't many.

28 doe, 24 fawns, 11 buck and 8 unknown deer seen in 16 days of hunting in 22 sits...with 90 hours hunted between 5 properties. Passed on a few doe...a few buck and will likely be thinking about the slammer that got away unscathed on Nov 3rd for quite some time to come.

First time I haven't killed anything during the regular archery season for awhile and will be transforming into an orange assassin with a full compliment of tags left.


----------



## j.d.m.

Bigmike23 said:


> Now that I've cooled off and had a couple beers, you're absolutely correct. There is no fix. The bracket is garbage. Alot of us have a lw hang on. Go outside and camlock the batwing bracket and you'll see the bracket pushes extremely hard against the bark quietly and securely preventing kickout. The beast bracket is so sharp it penetrates and wedges into the bark. The wedging is what creates the sound.
> All I can think of now is to out the batwing bracket onto the beast stand for the time being. It's a great stand but the bracket is total garbage


So it’s not a construction issue with the stand? Can the teeth be dulled? I was thinking there was a squeak between hinged parts or the seat assembly. Either way, I know the feeling of doing everything right in a hunt and having a target buck in range, and have something happen to ruin it. Get him in gun season either with bow or gun. Good luck on him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Bit frosty this morning. Set up in an area where a doe isn’t out of the question if the mood strikes


----------



## Mathias

Wasn’t even a question here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Wasn’t even a question here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! That was a short hunt!


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Congrats! That was a short hunt!


The best kind on a frosty morning like this. 👍


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Wasn’t even a question here.


Nicely done. 👍


----------



## ZDC

Bigmike23 said:


> I am so sick so disgusted I'm having trouble typing this out my fingers are trembling. 5 minutes left to go I heard footsteps directly behind my tree. I poked my head around to see what it was and it was the giant 11 pt I had on cam all season. He was 15 yards. The position he came from required me to stand up and turn into position. As I stood my goddamn beast stand let out a loud Metallic screech. He instantly looked up and took off. I've been having issues with the squeaking of the bracket all season long but I'm done with it now. I am going to take sawzall to this bracket when I get home. I could tolerate my mistakes and live with them but my equipment failing me is absolutely unacceptable. Just omg I won't sleep tonight.


I feel you . About 3 weeks into the season I drew back on my target buck . He was broadside at 8 yards. As soon as I was about to shoot he ran off.

It is a horrible feeling


And yes I did lose a few nights of sleep over it.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats matt


----------



## Mathias

Back in tree hopefully a buck ambles by


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Back in tree hopefully a buck ambles by
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should hang the tarsal glands from that doe. Might help bring a buck in.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt!!! Must’ve been the Magnum PI reruns bringing you luck.


----------



## nicko

I’m set up on the ground on the powerline which has the best available cover and habitat on this property. Had three small buck cross the powerline about 7 AM… The biggest being may be a four-point and the other two are spikes but it’s been all quiet since.


----------



## Mathias

I wanted too but left knife in truck. she followed herd across what is typically a babbling brook behind me, I wanted to get her back to my side. Water is now a pool and it filled my one boot 
At least I have my jet-sled in truck to get her across, and rather cold toes  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Congrats Matt!!! Must’ve been the Magnum PI reruns bringing you luck.


Not sure how it m getting her in my ferrari


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Well as I was up all night and ruminated on what happened, what I could have changed and done differently, the fact of the matter is the bracket played a big role.
But being on my phone likely played the biggest role. 
The buck must have come from the mountain laurel that was well over 80 yards behind me. Had I been alert and ready to rock, I'd of had plenty of time to prepare for the shot. Not notice him when he was 15 yards behind me. 
Just another great lesson learned a very hard way. The phone stays off and in the bag now from here on out.


----------



## Mathias

BM23 I ofttimes wonder how many opportunities I’ve blown playing on my phone.
Hopefully he comes back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Bigmike23 said:


> Well as I was up all night and ruminated on what happened, what I could have changed and done differently, the fact of the matter is the bracket played a big role.
> But being on my phone likely played the biggest role.
> The buck must have come from the mountain laurel that was well over 80 yards behind me. Had I been alert and ready to rock, I'd of had plenty of time to prepare for the shot. Not notice him when he was 15 yards behind me.
> Just another great lesson learned a very hard way. The phone stays off and in the bag now from here on out.


IIRC, that Beast stand costs over $600. I would be calling them first thing Monday looking for a resolution.


----------



## nicko




----------



## nicko

Cold toes just cost me a shot opportunity… A little after 8 o’clock, decided I need to get up and move around to warm my feet up…..started walking down the powerline, five minutes later, I turn around and see three deer crossing about 25 yards above from where I was sitting… After they disappear from View, I heard a lot of running coming my way through the woods …..there had to be about five or six doesbeing harassed by two bucks, one small one and another one I couldn’t tell if he was legal but he had longer tines .

&@$#%!!!!!

And the most ridiculous and stupid part about it is I have toe warmer packets but I had them in my pockets because my hands were getting cold. They are now inside my boots a little too late. Still a good morning though… Five bucks so far and at least eight though.


----------



## Bigmike23

This was the deer by the way. That's a pig for my area anyway


----------



## CBB

Sorry to hear Mike. 

I agree with the phone thing. Twice this season my wife texted me and as I responded and put my phone back in my pocket deer caught me moving and busted. They help us pass time in the stand but dang can they screw us by not paying attention and adding movement.


----------



## Okuma

ZDC said:


> I feel you . About 3 weeks into the season I drew back on my target buck . He was broadside at 8 yards. As soon as I was about to shoot he ran off.
> 
> It is a horrible feeling
> 
> 
> And yes I did lose a few nights of sleep over it.


Yes, but he dropped $625.00 for that stand!


----------



## Bucket

Bigmike23 said:


> Well as I was up all night and ruminated on what happened, what I could have changed and done differently, the fact of the matter is the bracket played a big role.
> But being on my phone likely played the biggest role.
> The buck must have come from the mountain laurel that was well over 80 yards behind me. Had I been alert and ready to rock, I'd of had plenty of time to prepare for the shot. Not notice him when he was 15 yards behind me.
> Just another great lesson learned a very hard way. The phone stays off and in the bag now from here on out.


I dont want to sound like I'm kicking a guy while he is down, but this is why i dont sit. I spend 99.9% of my time in stand on my feet. I have never been able to stand without getting busted. 

As for the phone, i wouldnt criticize anyone for using them to occupy time, but I've always been pretty good at entertaining myself without the need of something to read. Maybe that is just the benefit of having a simple mind.


----------



## pbuck

Bigmike23 said:


> Nope leave I'll not have a buckeye in this thread





Bigmike23 said:


> Now that I've cooled off and had a couple beers, you're absolutely correct. There is no fix. The bracket is garbage. Alot of us have a lw hang on. Go outside and camlock the batwing bracket and you'll see the bracket pushes extremely hard against the bark quietly and securely preventing kickout. The beast bracket is so sharp it penetrates and wedges into the bark. The wedging is what creates the sound.
> All I can think of now is to out the batwing bracket onto the beast stand for the time being. It's a great stand but the bracket is total garbage


Maybe had you been more welcoming, karma wouldn’t have been such a beotch. 

In all seriousness, that sucks but I feel your pain. 3 weeks ago I shot over the back of maybe the 3rd largest Buck I’ve ever shot at. Broadside at 28 yards and I just flubbed the shot. All the practice, all the prep and when the moment of truth arrives, you blow it. It’s deflating.


----------



## Billy H

👍mathias


----------



## Mathias

Anyone else use one of these? I prefer it over a cart all day. Glides right thru the woods.


----------



## Scott99

Mathias said:


> Wasn’t even a question here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## nicko

Never used a sled but I do have an Ameristep collapsible deer cart. Haven’t used it in a while because it got to be entirely too much of a pain in the butt to load a deer onto. And unless you have a clear trail or path, end up doing zigzags in the woods just to avoid things that are going to get in the way. I find it easier just to drag them over the leaves.


----------



## Charman03

Mathias said:


> Anyone else use one of these? I prefer it over a cart all day. Glides right thru the woods.
> View attachment 7504814


I have a black jet sled jr and a camo regular jet sled. I use them for everything, especially pulling deer out. Makes a lot less mess in your truck bed as well.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Never used a sled but I do have an Ameristep collapsible deer cart. Haven’t used it in a while because it got to be entirely too much of a pain in the butt to load a deer onto. And unless you have a clear trail or path, end up doing zigzags in the woods just to avoid things that are going to get in the way. I find it easier just to drag them over the leaves.


Ditch the Ameristep and pick up the Crawler. No need to go around anything. That said it does take up a lot of room in a vehicle.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Ditch the Ameristep and pick up the Crawler. No need to go around anything. That said it does take up a lot of room in a vehicle.


That's another reason I stopped using it ......the space it took up even though it was collapsable. And, I really haven't had a need to use it in recent years. The deer I have gotten either were not very big or the deer dropped where it was very easy to get out of the woods and I could drive right up to it.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Mathias said:


> Anyone else use one of these? I prefer it over a cart all day. Glides right thru the woods.
> View attachment 7504814


Just used mine today to bring in a ladderstand and a hang on with stick ladder.
All in 1 load, pulled pretty smooth.


----------



## nicko

Keeping track of this months game movement calendar, today is rated as a three star ++ day (four stars is the best). I didn't hunt during the forecasted major movement time of 12:52pm - 2:52pm but saw the most deer I've seen in one day so far this season. Other factors that I'm sure contributed were temps in the high 20s - low 30s, pressure running about 30.50, and it being 11/20. Not sure if I'll get out tomorrow to take advantage of the open Sunday but it is rated as a 3 star day.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mathias said:


> Anyone else use one of these? I prefer it over a cart all day. Glides right thru the woods.
> View attachment 7504814


Have one but have only used it a few times over the years on snow in gun season.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> That's another reason I stopped using it ......the space it took up even though it was collapsable. And, I really haven't had a need to use it in recent years. The deer I have gotten either were not very big or the deer dropped where it was very easy to get out of the woods and I could drive right up to it.


Space is a killer. The Crawler really shines where we hunt in the Poconos. We go 2-3 miles back in. Dragging would be awful.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Keeping track of this months game movement calendar, today is rated as a three star ++ day (four stars is the best). I didn't hunt during the forecasted major movement time of 12:52pm - 2:52pm but saw the most deer I've seen in one day so far this season. Other factors that I'm sure contributed were temps in the high 20s - low 30s, pressure running about 30.50, and it being 11/20. Not sure if I'll get out tomorrow to take advantage of the open Sunday but it is rated as a 3 star day.


If squirrels count as game then I can confirm the calendar rating. Otherwise …😀


----------



## 138104

My son tried to trick me today.


----------



## jpinkerton

Getting some last sits in while I still live in Delaware. Relocating this summer after I retire from the Air Force. Beautiful evening in the tree.


----------



## jacobh

^^^ Thank u for your service


----------



## ZDC

Of course when I was putting some steel in the ground today I saw a nice buck standing there all dumb. 

Why couldn't he have tried to pull that stunt yesterday when I had my bow


----------



## nicko

Bigmike23 said:


> Well as I was up all night and ruminated on what happened, what I could have changed and done differently, the fact of the matter is the bracket played a big role.
> But being on my phone likely played the biggest role.
> The buck must have come from the mountain laurel that was well over 80 yards behind me. Had I been alert and ready to rock, I'd of had plenty of time to prepare for the shot. Not notice him when he was 15 yards behind me.
> Just another great lesson learned a very hard way. The phone stays off and in the bag now from here on out.


I think we all have had something (gear or our own decisions) that have cost us opportunities. For myself, I know my feet and toes are the one body part that the cold gets to before others. And I have boot blankets.....but didn't bring them today.....and my toe warmers were in my pants pockets for my hands. Stupid choices on my part. I know 30 degree weather is going to do my feet in early but I didn't plan......now I will. I recall losing a shot opportunity once because I used a screw in hook on the tree to hold my bow and as a deer approached, the amount of movement and twisting I had to do to grab the bow blew my cover. From that point on, it was ez-hangers on all my fixed stands (3rd hand holder on portables). 

Use the failures as a learning experience on what not to do and what to change. As for your beaststand bracket, if you like the stand enough to keep it and can fix the issue with minor modifications to the bracket, I'd do it. Looks like you can get a replacement bracket on the beast gear website if you foul up the one you have with made changes.......or maybe you can see if a LW batwing bracket will fit the beast stand.


----------



## Billy H

jpinkerton said:


> Getting some last sits in while I still live in Delaware. Relocating this summer after I retire from the Air Force. Beautiful evening in the tree.
> View attachment 7505110


 Agree! Was certainly a nice sit tonight. Saw a few doe, No buck.


----------



## Mathias

And we can hunt tomorrow too!


----------



## Billy H

A perfect example of the kill ‘em all clowns on neighboring property I complain about here. Non legal buck with an arrow or bolt in his back/ass


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> A perfect example of the kill ‘em all clowns on neighboring property I complain about here. Non legal buck with an arrow or bolt in his back/ass
> 
> View attachment 7505237


Damn Bill…that sucks on so many levels!!!


----------



## Bigmike23

Billy H said:


> A perfect example of the kill ‘em all clowns on neighboring property I complain about here. Non legal buck with an arrow or bolt in his back/ass
> 
> View attachment 7505237


Absolutely disgusting. Feel so sorry for the poor guy


----------



## jacobh

Wow Billy and looks like he was facing straight away!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bigmike23 said:


> Well as I was up all night and ruminated on what happened, what I could have changed and done differently, the fact of the matter is the bracket played a big role.
> But being on my phone likely played the biggest role.
> The buck must have come from the mountain laurel that was well over 80 yards behind me. Had I been alert and ready to rock, I'd of had plenty of time to prepare for the shot. Not notice him when he was 15 yards behind me.
> Just another great lesson learned a very hard way. The phone stays off and in the bag now from here on out.


Not trying to stir the pot anymore than it’s been stirred….but this very issue has been happening since pre-release, but Dan and his stand sniffers have all morphed into powder-puff princesses who treat feedback as personal attacks….this issue was all over the hunting beast forum since last May/June and those posting were banned and their posts removed.

I understand a little better than some what he invested in this project and how many times he took it back to drawing board (so to speak), but maybe, just maybe there’s a reason in the history of tree stands there hasn’t been one that comes under 7lbs and can support at 350lb hunter….including his…

Don’t get me wrong, there is an army of folks who swear by them, but I personally know two people who “deal with that squeak” AND if you ask them, they’ll tell you it’s the best stand they’ve ever owned???! 

I really just scratch my head and try to call them both out on that squeak, one replies “it doesn’t always happen”, the other said it only happens to him when the temps are below freezing? 

…..and it’s the best the event owned??

These two are hard core too, but they’ve been brainwashed by The Beast cult


Sorry for the rant……


----------



## Bigmike23

12-Ringer said:


> Not trying to stir the pot anymore than it’s been stirred….but this very issue has been happening since pre-release, but Dan and his stand sniffers have all morphed into powder-puff princesses who *treat feedback as personal attacks*….this issue was all over the hunting beast forum since last May/June and those posting were banned and their posts removed.
> 
> I understand a little better than some what he invested in this project and how many times he took it back to drawing board (so to speak), but maybe, just maybe there’s a reason in the history of tree stands there hasn’t been one that comes under 7lbs and can support at 350lb hunter….including his…
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, there is an army of folks who swear by them, but I personally know two people who “deal with that squeak” AND if you ask them, they’ll tell you it’s the best stand they’ve ever owned???!
> 
> I really just scratch my head and try to call them both out on that squeak, one replies “it doesn’t always happen”, the other said it only happens to him when the temps are below freezing?
> 
> …..and it’s the best the event owned??
> 
> These two are hard core too, but they’ve been brainwashed by The Beast cult
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant……


That's the sad but real truth. I can guarantee if I bring up this situation about the stand and how that problem cost me the biggest public land buck encounter yet, I'll be told on his forum how dare I criticize the stand on his forum for everything he does for people. The stand has problems period.


----------



## PAbigbear

I was fortunate to take Pennsylvania bear #8 this morning at 0825.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> I was fortunate to take Pennsylvania bear #8 this morning at 0825.
> View attachment 7505328


Congrats! Is that a slug gun?


----------



## Billy H

👍Bigbear


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Congrats! Is that a slug gun?


No. Remington 7600. 30.06 carbine.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Congrats! Is that a slug gun?





PAbigbear said:


> No. Remington 7600. 30.06 carbine.


Amish automatic.

Mennonite machinegun.

😎😆


----------



## schlepq967

Billy H said:


> A perfect example of the kill ‘em all clowns on neighboring property I complain about here. Non legal buck with an arrow or bolt in his back/ass
> 
> View attachment 7505237


would be a legal


Billy H said:


> A perfect example of the kill ‘em all clowns on neighboring property I complain about here. Non legal buck with an arrow or bolt in his back/ass
> 
> View attachment 7505237


Wouldn't that be a legal buck for a Junior hunter? Maybe a youngster got a little buck fever. 🤔


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> A perfect example of the kill ‘em all clowns on neighboring property I complain about here. Non legal buck with an arrow or bolt in his back/ass
> 
> View attachment 7505237


And why we can look for a limited future of hunting.


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> That's the sad but real truth. I can guarantee if I bring up this situation about the stand and how that problem cost me the biggest public land buck encounter yet, I'll be told on his forum how dare I criticize the stand on his forum for everything he does for people. The stand has problems period.


It's amazing how critical people get of those that experience problems. I don't know why people become so personally involved with ownership of a product. I kind of get it if you are the owner of the company but general owners seem to get all affronted. I see this on the Christensen Arms Facebook page. They have a real issue with consistent quality and guys get all upset about someone new asking why their rifle won't shoot better than a 6" group at 100 yards. "You need to learn to shoot". 'Cause it's so hard to shoot a rifle off a rest at 100 yards.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> I was fortunate to take Pennsylvania bear #8 this morning at 0825.
> View attachment 7505328


Hence the name. 😄 
Great job. Good looking bruin.


----------



## Billy H

schlepq967 said:


> would be a legal
> 
> Wouldn't that be a legal buck for a Junior hunter? Maybe a youngster got a little buck fever. 🤔


 I suppose that's a possibility no matter how remote. We know these guys. They trespass, they use our stands, they litter, they bait,, they treat others property as thier own little playground. We can only hope they aren't bringing a youth into thier way of " hunting" . Any one mentoring a youth should not allow them to take a straight away shot like that.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> It's amazing how critical people get of those that experience problems. I don't know why people become so personally involved with ownership of a product. I kind of get it if you are the owner of the company but general owners seem to get all affronted. I see this on the Christensen Arms Facebook page. They have a real issue with consistent quality and guys get all upset about someone new asking why their rifle won't shoot better than a 6" group at 100 yards. "You need to learn to shoot". 'Cause it's so hard to shoot a rifle off a rest at 100 yards.


 Agree. Part of it is they are trying to justify to themselves that what they paid for is what they got when that's not the reality. 

As far as that stand , there has to be a fix . My former boss is a REALLY GOOD engineer . If you were to give him that stand to mess with I guarantee he'd fix it. Guarantee! Beast needs to get that stand in front of the right people and take care of business and it's customers. 600+ is a lot of cash to just be told OH well it happens.


----------



## full moon64

I came here for archery talk ....I see alot gun talk....Heres a forum
Gun and Game Forum ...Lets talk archery ...


----------



## Mathias

Let’s talk *broadheads*
This far into the season I’m curious what has worked for everyone.
I tried a few new ones this year; Kudupoint, TOTA XL and a RAD, all fixed. All flew great out of my bow and I have some of each in my quiver. I simply pick a shaft each sit.
Both of my kills have been with the *Sevr 1.5’s*. I’ve come to love this BH, both deer fell within sight.
I went up to a 500gr arrow this year and I’m happy that I did, they hit with authority.

Bigbear, congrats, you seem to have it down. 🐻 
I was talking with my upstate neighbor yesterday about bear hunts. He’s a bit older and was lamenting the fact that none of his old buds want to go anymore. While not really interested in a gun hunt for them, I told him next year I’d accompany him.


----------



## nicko

I tend to be boring / non-adventurous when it comes to broad heads. I’ve been using slick trick standards pretty much every year now because I know what to expect from them, they fly great from a well tuned bow, and from my experience are pretty tough on bones. Maybe they don’t always produce the biggest blood trails but I think that has more to do with hitting a deer up high versus down low.


----------



## Mathias

Immediately after posting this, I saw a thread written by Gene about Cobra broadheads, a Pa based company, and they look pretty amazing. I believe I’ll try some next year.
I had bad flight issues with the Slick Tricks in my early years because I was too ignorant to know about a bow being in tune. The owner simply shook the bow out of the box, equipped it, and I thought I was good to go.


----------



## Billy H

I veered away from Magnus this year after many years and gave the QAD exodus a try. Slid one through a doe at 30 yards shooting a 450 total weight arrow out of a 55 pound bow. Complete pass through stuck in the ground, clipped both lungs and esophagus. Not much of a blood trail but enough, To be honest she did a 40 yard full on death run before she dropped. Can’t complain about the head. I want to grab some of those Kudo.


----------



## PAbigbear

Mathias said:


> Let’s talk *broadheads*
> This far into the season I’m curious what has worked for everyone.
> I tried a few new ones this year; Kudupoint, TOTA XL and a RAD, all fixed. All flew great out of my bow and I have some of each in my quiver. I simply pick a shaft each sit.
> Both of my kills have been with the *Sevr 1.5’s*. I’ve come to love this BH, both deer fell within sight.
> I went up to a 500gr arrow this year and I’m happy that I did, they hit with authority.
> 
> Bigbear, congrats, you seem to have it down. 🐻
> I was talking with my upstate neighbor yesterday about bear hunts. He’s a bit older and was lamenting the fact that none of his old buds want to go anymore. While not really interested in a gun hunt for them, I told him next year I’d accompany him.


I already mentioned when I got my buck how dissatisfied I was with the bloodtrails from a buck and a doe that were both hit perfectly through the top of the heart and both lungs with a standard 1" TOTA. The Sevr 1.5 is definitely on my short list for next season. I finished the season using Steel Force phatheads but wasn't able to take any shots at game with them, but they did fly exceptional for me.


----------



## Scott Ho

I have been shooting the slick tricks for years and they get the job done. I am always open to change and thought that supporting a pa company (cobra) would be great. When I went to the website it seems that most all the heads were designed for x-bows. When I looked at the fixed head it says that it was specifically designed for cross bow with extra bushing for vertical bow. That sort of gave me pause on trying these. It probably makes no difference, has anyone actually tried these yet?


----------



## jacobh

I have that same gun but with wood stock. Guns beautiful with engravings. That’s my go to gun for deer!!! Congrats on the bear




PAbigbear said:


> No. Remington 7600. 30.06 carbine.


----------



## jacobh

Big bear I shoot the sevr 2.1 and they’re devastating!!!! Probably best heads I’ve ever shot. Here’s a doe from last night. In 2 years no deer has gone more then 60 yards and blood everywhere


----------



## huntin_addict

full moon64 said:


> I came here for archery talk ....I see alot gun talk....Heres a forum
> Gun and Game Forum ...Lets talk archery ...


@nicko here you go.....


----------



## huntin_addict

Mr. October said:


> If it's conflict you want I thought I'd help out to really get things fired up. See bolded text below. (Everyone else is wrong BTW).


That's it man, this is all being throw into this years "airing of grievances" during Festivus.

Now, where is that dang pole.


----------



## nicko

huntin_addict said:


> @nicko here you go.....


Don't make me take pics of all my guns to post up.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> I was fortunate to take Pennsylvania bear #8 this morning at 0825.
> View attachment 7505328


Congrats bigbear!!!! 🔫


----------



## huntin_addict

Scott Ho said:


> I have been shooting the slick tricks for years and they get the job done. I am always open to change and thought that supporting a pa company (cobra) would be great. When I went to the website it seems that most all the heads were designed for x-bows. When I looked at the fixed head it says that it was specifically designed for cross bow with extra bushing for vertical bow. That sort of gave me pause on trying these. It probably makes no difference, has anyone actually tried these yet?


I went to their webpage as well. In all honesty nothing they offer even remotely interested me.

I shot the Magnus Black Hornet 125 Ser Razors this year and they did a great job. First year with them. I had been shooting Slick Trick Magnum 100s, I just changed my whole arrow set up this year and was incredibly happy with the results, even starting with accuracy during the summer.


----------



## CBB

Wanted to get in a tree for bear this morning but these dang bruised ribs had other plans. It's worst in the morning so maybe I'll make an afternoon hunt for yogi..

Yeah I'm taking one of my many guns! Lol


----------



## perryhunter4

Scott Ho said:


> I have been shooting the slick tricks for years and they get the job done. I am always open to change and thought that supporting a pa company (cobra) would be great. When I went to the website it seems that most all the heads were designed for x-bows. When I looked at the fixed head it says that it was specifically designed for cross bow with extra bushing for vertical bow. That sort of gave me pause on trying these. It probably makes no difference, has anyone actually tried these yet?


PA Brothers,
I have posted this a few times on other threads in past….. I am very good friends with the owner of Cobra Archery, Jake Major. There are 4 of us that go out to Missouri together each year. I met Jake years back when he opened up a hunting and outdoor store locally. I liked his ingenuity and personality and he’s all about putting the customer first. He’s a good-fearing, family man as well! 
Jake and his wife, Melissa, bought Cobra a few years back and Jake has been adamant on refining the whole entire line-up, updating technology and diversifying the products. In addition to the releases he redesigned and added to the line-up, he has added a very cool and simple sight (built like a tank) and has added these broadheads. 
Specific to the broadheads…specifically the Barbarian expandable…..yes, Jake made and marketed them to crossbows as he didn’t feel there was a good head out there could handle the velocities and energy of these newer, faster crossbows nowadays. He wanted something stout and beefed up. While they are “marketed” to crossbows I can assure you they work fine on compounds. Jake himself shoots a lower poundage and he has put down quite a number with them.
One thing I can promise you about Jake, if there is an issue, he will make it right. He answers emails personally and I have witnessed himself calling individual customers back…. You don’t see that much nowadays….whereas the owner of the company takes pride individually in his customers (no matter size).
I can also tell you guys, Jake has a ton of innovation in the works. I would love to tell you guys what they are, but I can’t at this point. He will be adding to the broadhead line-up and has a few other things… I think are going to be well received. 
Full disclosure….. I am not a Pro Staff and have no skin in the game. I also wouldn’t be volunteering info or speaking positively about someone or something on a public forum unless I thought highly of their character and what they stood for. 
If any of you guys ever travel through Newport PA, stop in at Base Camp Outfitters or the Cobra factory (they are very close)….Jake and/or Melissa would gladly take time to talk to any of you. 
Seeing this is a PA-only thread…. any of you guys can PM me too if there is anything I can help with.


----------



## hobbs4421

Gene94 said:


> Well that wraps up the 2021 general archery season for me. Buck tag still in my pocket, trail cams just now lighting up with good bucks again in the last 2 or 3 days. Time to make sure the T/C Compass .308 is dialed in and the Howa Mini Action .223, and then come up with a plan to get back into archery for the late season if tags go unfilled through rifle.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Similar situation here. On the 14th- 17th my cams were on fire with a bunch of decent bucks . The entire season (prior to the last week was sporadic at best with most pics being during dark hours. I just sighted in my 3006 and my 308, so if that’s the only way for me too fill the freezer then so be it


----------



## hobbs4421

Here is a pic of the big one showing up when I was in a different spot! Lots of close calls this season! Deer are smart!


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Don't make me take pics of all my guns to post up.


 Interested to see this.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Big bear I shoot the sevr 2.1 and they’re devastating!!!! Probably best heads I’ve ever shot. Here’s a doe from last night. In 2 years no deer has gone more then 60 yards and blood everywhere


The Sevr 1.5 did its job, but the tip curled. Arrow wasn’t buried in the ground, so I guess bone did this?


----------



## jacobh

Wow never seen that besides with a rock!! I’ve used them 2-3 years now and they’re amazing heads from what I’ve seen. I have my son, dad and uncle using them now


----------



## Gene94

Scott Ho said:


> I have been shooting the slick tricks for years and they get the job done. I am always open to change and thought that supporting a pa company (cobra) would be great. When I went to the website it seems that most all the heads were designed for x-bows. When I looked at the fixed head it says that it was specifically designed for cross bow with extra bushing for vertical bow. That sort of gave me pause on trying these. It probably makes no difference, has anyone actually tried these yet?


I'm shooting the Barbarian MXT expandable this year. Shot one doe and an Illinois coyote with them. They are marketed to crossbow hunters but I was interested in them because no other mechanical I've found has been built like a tank like these heads are. The specs on these (blade thickness) is what I've wanted to see for years so I emailed Cobra and they said the Barbarian MXT would be just fine from a compound bow. The doe I shot ran 60 yards max and the coyote dropped in it's tracks (spine?) and I finished him with another shot. I'm hoping to kill a few more deer with them this year yet....

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I switched to the Sevr 1.5 last year. So far the 3 deer I’ve taken went a little further than a football field combined. All 3 left a blood trail Mr. Magoo could have followed. The only con is that it takes a little practice to get good at changing blades. That is easier once you stop trying to use their instructions. [emoji3]

I was happy to see they are part of Easton. Maybe they won’t get Chinese cheaped out like NAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> A perfect example of the kill ‘em all clowns on neighboring property I complain about here. Non legal buck with an arrow or bolt in his back/ass
> 
> View attachment 7505237


I have a problem with someone like that near me. A neighbor took a picture of a young 6 point with an arrow that had barely any penetration. Probably a rage shooter Lol. 

Than about a week later there was a doe walking around with an arrow in it's butt. 

I've heard about rumors of a 3rd victim, another doe too that was also shot, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Scott Ho

perryhunter4 said:


> PA Brothers,
> I have posted this a few times on other threads in past….. I am very good friends with the owner of Cobra Archery, Jake Major. There are 4 of us that go out to Missouri together each year. I met Jake years back when he opened up a hunting and outdoor store locally. I liked his ingenuity and personality and he’s all about putting the customer first. He’s a good-fearing, family man as well!
> Jake and his wife, Melissa, bought Cobra a few years back and Jake has been adamant on refining the whole entire line-up, updating technology and diversifying the products. In addition to the releases he redesigned and added to the line-up, he has added a very cool and simple sight (built like a tank) and has added these broadheads.
> Specific to the broadheads…specifically the Barbarian expandable…..yes, Jake made and marketed them to crossbows as he didn’t feel there was a good head out there could handle the velocities and energy of these newer, faster crossbows nowadays. He wanted something stout and beefed up. While they are “marketed” to crossbows I can assure you they work fine on compounds. Jake himself shoots a lower poundage and he has put down quite a number with them.
> One thing I can promise you about Jake, if there is an issue, he will make it right. He answers emails personally and I have witnessed himself calling individual customers back…. You don’t see that much nowadays….whereas the owner of the company takes pride individually in his customers (no matter size).
> I can also tell you guys, Jake has a ton of innovation in the works. I would love to tell you guys what they are, but I can’t at this point. He will be adding to the broadhead line-up and has a few other things… I think are going to be well received.
> Full disclosure….. I am not a Pro Staff and have no skin in the game. I also wouldn’t be volunteering info or speaking positively about someone or something on a public forum unless I thought highly of their character and what they stood for.
> If any of you guys ever travel through Newport PA, stop in at Base Camp Outfitters or the Cobra factory (they are very close)….Jake and/or Melissa would gladly take time to talk to any of you.
> Seeing this is a PA-only thread…. any of you guys can PM me too if there is anything I can help with.


Thanks for this Perry, this gives me some reassurance. Do you currently shoot these heads, if so which ones, and what has been your experience?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

CBB said:


> Wanted to get in a tree for bear this morning but these dang bruised ribs had other plans. It's worst in the morning so maybe I'll make an afternoon hunt for yogi..
> 
> Yeah I'm taking one of my many guns! Lol


Been there and have an idea of what your going through. I had 2 bruised/cracked ribs back when I was a teenager. Been a lot less painful if I hadn't had to that pesky thing called breathing


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Perry24 said:


> The Sevr 1.5 did its job, but the tip curled. Arrow wasn’t buried in the ground, so I guess bone did this?


Sounds like a congratulations is in order? So, enough with the beaten around the bush...


----------



## Johnboy60

Mathias said:


> Let’s talk *broadheads*
> This far into the season I’m curious what has worked for everyone.
> I tried a few new ones this year; Kudupoint, TOTA XL and a RAD, all fixed. All flew great out of my bow and I have some of each in my quiver. I simply pick a shaft each sit.
> Both of my kills have been with the *Sevr 1.5’s*. I’ve come to love this BH, both deer fell within sight.
> I went up to a 500gr arrow this year and I’m happy that I did, they hit with authority.
> 
> Bigbear, congrats, you seem to have it down. 🐻
> I was talking with my upstate neighbor yesterday about bear hunts. He’s a bit older and was lamenting the fact that none of his old buds want to go anymore. While not really interested in a gun hunt for them, I told him next year I’d accompany him.


Shot a five point at 15 yds. with a 125gr. VPA unvented 3 blade terminators. Complete pass thru, arrow buried about 8 inches into ground. Dead deer about 50 yds. away. I heard him crash just as he walked out of sight. Most of the blood was still inside of the deer but he was on the ground and dead inside probably 10 seconds, not much time to bleed out onto the ground. When you see them fall or hear them crash, there really isn’t a need for a huge blood trail.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

I have used Shuttle T’s and GrimReaper 1 3/8” for the past few years and always had great blood trails. This year I decided to try the SlickTrick standards (always used the magnums in the past) I shot a buck perfectly broadside. I ranged him at 36 yards the rangefinder told me to aim 33 due to him being down hill from me. I put my 30 yard pin in the middle and let it fly. The exit was just above the white belly line. When he turned and ran down hill I could see the exit side with blood pouring out of him. He ran straight down hill about 100 yards with a lot of blood on the ground. I actually stood at the top of the hill and used my binos to follow the blood because I couldn’t see him dead in the dry creek bed at the bottom of the ravine. Picture is the entrance.


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> Sounds like a congratulations is in order? So, enough with the beaten around the bush...


This was from my son’s doe kill about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Johnboy60

LXhuntinPA said:


> I have used Shuttle T’s and GrimReaper 1 3/8” for the past few years and always had great blood trails. This year I decided to try the SlickTrick standards (always used the magnums in the past) I shot a buck perfectly broadside. I ranged him at 36 yards the rangefinder told me to aim 33 due to him being down hill from me. I put my 30 yard pin in the middle and let it fly. The exit was just above the white belly line. When he turned and ran down hill I could see the exit side with blood pouring out of him. He ran straight down hill about 100 yards with a lot of blood on the ground. I actually stood at the top of the hill and used my binos to follow the blood because I couldn’t see him dead in the dry creek bed at the bottom of the ravine. Picture is the entrance.
> View attachment 7505852


Nice. Awesome shot.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I don't think you could pay me to switch from QAD Exodus full blade.

Ive felt they out performed expectations in each scenario I've delivered. Except the scenario where I never let an arrow fly all season, not really pleased with that one. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Immediately after posting this, I saw a thread written by Gene about Cobra broadheads, a Pa based company, and they look pretty amazing. I believe I’ll try some next year.
> I had bad flight issues with the Slick Tricks in my early years because I was too ignorant to know about a bow being in tune. *The owner simply shook the bow out of the box, equipped it, and I thought I was good to go.*


 Think I know who you may be speaking of.


----------



## perryhunter4

Scott Ho said:


> Thanks for this Perry, this gives me some reassurance. Do you currently shoot these heads, if so which ones, and what has been your experience?


Scott,
In full transparency…no I do not shoot them currently. I am very anal about my set-up and by the time Jake got the heads to market…my bow was already set-up shooting bullets for season (in Summer) and I am not messing with stuff once set. I got my hands on a few in Missouri this trip and I think they are tough as nails. I’ll probably be shooting one of his expandable next year…but one he doesn’t even have on market yet. I wouldn’t hesitate to use them. 
However when you use the same head for many, many years and they never lost you a deer, let alone never left a blood trail that wasn’t devastating…. It’s hard to switch too… but I’ll still be making it.


----------



## Mathias

Perry keep us updated on the new heads when they become available. For now I’m sticking with Sevr 1.5’s and KuduPoints. The TOTA and the RAD heads are going to go, although they fly well, I’m streamlining things.


----------



## Scott Ho

perryhunter4 said:


> Scott,
> In full transparency…no I do not shoot them currently. I am very anal about my set-up and by the time Jake got the heads to market…my bow was already set-up shooting bullets for season (in Summer) and I am not messing with stuff once set. I got my hands on a few in Missouri this trip and I think they are tough as nails. I’ll probably be shooting one of his expandable next year…but one he doesn’t even have on market yet. I wouldn’t hesitate to use them.
> However when you use the same head for many, many years and they never lost you a deer, let alone never left a blood trail that wasn’t devastating…. It’s hard to switch too… but I’ll still be making it.


Thanks, I will probably give them a try after this year. I have a setup that works for me but always willing to try something new. I will always support local business if it makes sense.


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


> I had 2 bruised/cracked ribs back when I was a teenager. Been a lot less painful if I hadn't had to that pesky thing called breathing


Yeah, other than breathing, and moving, a broken rib is a piece of cake. 😬

I cracked one a few years ago, and drove myself, with a manual transmission, to the hospital. I have a rather high pain tolerance, but a cracked rib was starting to test that limit.


----------



## rogersb

Our crew got a 275 lb bear yesterday. 10 guys just outside of punxsutawney. Lots of fun as always.


----------



## ZDC

Sighting in the .308 is always a blast !


----------



## Schleprock1

Perry24 said:


> The Sevr 1.5 did its job, but the tip curled. Arrow wasn’t buried in the ground, so I guess bone did this?


More likely bounced back out of the ground after hitting a rock.


----------



## Pyme

rogersb said:


> Our crew got a 275 lb bear yesterday. 10 guys just outside of punxsutawney. Lots of fun as always.
> View attachment 7506271


Was that bear ear-tagged?


----------



## nicko

Still a week of bow left here in 5C but I'm content waiting for thunderstick Saturday to get out again. Going to take the flintlock to the range today and burn some powder and get it in order for late season.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7506295
> 
> 
> Sighting in the .308 is always a blast !


Looks like minute of pumpkin to me.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Let’s talk *broadheads*
> This far into the season I’m curious what has worked for everyone.
> I tried a few new ones this year; Kudupoint, TOTA XL and a RAD, all fixed. All flew great out of my bow and I have some of each in my quiver. I simply pick a shaft each sit.
> Both of my kills have been with the *Sevr 1.5’s*. I’ve come to love this BH, both deer fell within sight.
> I went up to a 500gr arrow this year and I’m happy that I did, they hit with authority.
> 
> Bigbear, congrats, you seem to have it down. 🐻
> I was talking with my upstate neighbor yesterday about bear hunts. He’s a bit older and was lamenting the fact that none of his old buds want to go anymore. While not really interested in a gun hunt for them, I told him next year I’d accompany him.


I ran in my quiver, two rage hypos, 3 QAD Exodus and one Magnus Stinger Buzzcut. I killed my doe with one of the rages and my buck with an Exodus. Doe was a double lung but she made it about 150 yds which surprised me, the buck was quartering too at 15 yds and i put it tight to the shoulder, clipped the spine and it destroyed the top of both lungs. I always autopsy my deer after the shot to check shot placement and just make it a teachable moment for myself. Have to say i was extremely impressed with the Exodus heads and i was happy i was shooting those because i forgot how low the spine dips in the front of the deer.


----------



## Mathias

P24, after my recent does kills with the 1.5’s I looked at my heads after seeing your post. They were perfect, both wound up in the ground but didn’t hit any large bone in the deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Yeti, seems to be legions of Exodus fans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Yeti, seems to be legions of Exodus fans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do work, can't complain. It was Tauntohawk who put me on them. They tuned with my bow pretty easily and performed when called upon this year.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> P24, after my recent does kills with the 1.5’s I looked at my heads after seeing your post. They were perfect, both wound up in the ground but didn’t hit any large bone in the deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I watched the video again and I think she dropped to the ground on the exit side and slammed the arrow into the ground, which broke it off. Maybe that is why the tip bent.


----------



## Mathias

I still think the Cobra BH’s look sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Been going "old school" last two years for deer. My Dad found a bunch of NAP Thunderheads from years ago. Saving the VPA's for elk and shot deer with the Thunderheads last year and this year.


----------



## Bucket

A little off topic for a minute....any of you from the Hermitage/Sharon area that could recommend a good place to eat (non chain)? The wife informed me thats where I'm Christmas shopping this year. Cold beer is a plus.


----------



## vonfoust

Bucket said:


> A little off topic for a minute....any of you from the Hermitage/Sharon area that could recommend a good place to eat (non chain)? The wife informed me thats where I'm Christmas shopping this year. Cold beer is a plus.


Original Quaker Steak and Lube is around there I believe.


----------



## PA_ENGR

vonfoust said:


> Original Quaker Steak and Lube is around there I believe.


Lol that pretty much a chain and not sure if it's still open.
Combine brothers used to be good but it's been 10 years


----------



## rogersb

Pyme said:


> Was that bear ear-tagged?


If you look close you can see it in the left ear. We used an old large safety pin instead of cutting a hole in the ear.


----------



## Pyme

rogersb said:


> If you look close you can see it in the left ear. We used an old large safety pin instead of cutting a hole in the ear.


No, I wasn't questioning you, I thought that it was metal tagged by the state as part of a study because of the way it was perfectly placed across the bottom.

Sorry if it sounded like I was accusing you!


----------



## ZDC

Bucket said:


> A little off topic for a minute....any of you from the Hermitage/Sharon area that could recommend a good place to eat (non chain)? The wife informed me thats where I'm Christmas shopping this year. Cold beer is a plus.


Go to Aldo's and get their deep dish pizza it is Amazing


----------



## Pyme

Bucket said:


> A little off topic for a minute....any of you from the Hermitage/Sharon area that could recommend a good place to eat (non chain)? The wife informed me thats where I'm Christmas shopping this year. Cold beer is a plus.







__





Welcome - Muscarella's Cafe Italia







www.muscarellascafe.com





Don't be alarmed by the outside.

You'll be happy you went inside.

My wife and I recently went there for our 25th anniversary.


----------



## huntin_addict

Bucket said:


> A little off topic for a minute....any of you from the Hermitage/Sharon area that could recommend a good place to eat (non chain)? The wife informed me thats where I'm Christmas shopping this year. Cold beer is a plus.


The one is Grove City is very good, highly recommend:








TimberCreek Tap & Table


Locally Raised Locally Brewed




timbercreektap.com





This is a nice little place as well, specials change either every week or every 2:








Talbot's Taproom & Terrace - Restaurant & Bar in Mercer, PA


Modern American Restaurant in Mercer. Chef inspired creations, local favorites, and a great selection of craft beers on tap. (724) 269-7687



www.talbotstaproom.com


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome - Muscarella's Cafe Italia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.muscarellascafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be alarmed by the outside.
> 
> You'll be happy you went inside.
> 
> My wife and I recently went there for our 25th anniversary.


 Looked over the menu here. I see they have short rib ragu. That's where I'd be going. A place near here serves that . Love it!


----------



## vonfoust

PA_ENGR said:


> Lol that pretty much a chain and not sure if it's still open.
> Combine brothers used to be good but it's been 10 years


Ha! Yes it has been 'farmed out' for sure but if the original is still there might be worth it.


----------



## vonfoust

huntin_addict said:


> The one is Grove City is very good, highly recommend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TimberCreek Tap & Table
> 
> 
> Locally Raised Locally Brewed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timbercreektap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice little place as well, specials change either every week or every 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talbot's Taproom & Terrace - Restaurant & Bar in Mercer, PA
> 
> 
> Modern American Restaurant in Mercer. Chef inspired creations, local favorites, and a great selection of craft beers on tap. (724) 269-7687
> 
> 
> 
> www.talbotstaproom.com


Forgot about Timber Creek. It's great, I get there about once a year. 

If this is a "she's going shopping while I'm patiently waiting for hours" thing though I'm plopping my butt down at Primanti's in front of a TV with football on.


----------



## Bucket

vonfoust said:


> Forgot about Timber Creek. It's great, I get there about once a year.
> 
> If this is a "she's going shopping while I'm patiently waiting for hours" thing though I'm plopping my butt down at Primanti's in front of a TV with football on.


Ha....I wish. It's more that I have to tag along but get to pick where we eat.

And yes, short rib ragu sounds pretty tempting. I make it from time to time but not too often as it's a lot of work. It would be nice to enjoy it with all the work.


----------



## Pyme

vonfoust said:


> If this is a "she's going shopping while I'm patiently waiting for hours" thing though I'm plopping my butt down at Primanti's in front of a TV with football on.


Primanti's used to be a really cool place, way back when they only had one, down in the Strip District along the river in Pgh (70s and 80s).

Now that they have basically become a chain of sports bars, they've lost the "thing" that set them apart.

I feel they're now overrated and have been living on an outdated reputation for a long time.


----------



## dougell

I gave my secretary a roast from one of the deer we shot this past year.This morning she brings me a piece of #6 lead shot that her husband almost broke his tooth on.WTH would shoot a deer in the arse with a shotgun?


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I gave my secretary a roast from one of the deer we shot this past year.This morning she brings me a piece of #6 lead shot that her husband almost broke his tooth on.WTH would shoot a deer in the arse with a shotgun?


Poacher?


----------



## huntin_addict

dougell said:


> I gave my secretary a roast from one of the deer we shot this past year.This morning she brings me a piece of #6 lead shot that her husband almost broke his tooth on.WTH would shoot a deer in the arse with a shotgun?


I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm betting she won't want a roast from you any time in the near future.


----------



## full moon64

yeah 5 c...archery still open,,,til Friday


----------



## full moon64

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7506295
> 
> 
> Sighting in the .308 is always a blast !


My dont try your bringing your bow,,,More challenging


----------



## Mathias

Must be done catting around and returned to his home area, first pic’s of him in weeks. At this point he’s a shooter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> yeah 5 c...archery still open,,,til Friday


Actually, it doesn’t really close because the statewide firearm season opens on Saturday. So those of us that are hunting in areas 5C and 5D with our bow can hunt straight through until the first required stoppage of Sunday, December 12 (I think). Of course you’ll have to wear orange and put up with folks walking around with firearms, that is if you’re in areas where that’s permissible.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I gave my secretary a roast from one of the deer we shot this past year.This morning she brings me a piece of #6 lead shot that her husband almost broke his tooth on.WTH would shoot a deer in the arse with a shotgun?


I'd bet it wasn't a poacher (at least not an experienced one) considering it was bird shot. Probably some dingbat that thought it would be cool to see the deer run like hell.

Or, maybe, just maybe it was an honest mistake that someone thought they were shooting at a squirrel. Who am I kidding....


----------



## Billy H

Bucket said:


> I'd bet it wasn't a poacher (at least not an experienced one) considering it was bird shot. Probably some dingbat that thought it would be cool to see the deer run like hell.
> 
> Or, maybe, just maybe it was an honest mistake that someone thought they were shooting at a squirrel. Who am I kidding....


Bird shot in a deers ass,, Something the clowns neighboring the one area where I hunt would do without hesitation.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> I gave my secretary a roast from one of the deer we shot this past year.This morning she brings me a piece of #6 lead shot that her husband almost broke his tooth on.WTH would shoot a deer in the arse with a shotgun?


My father shot a nice buck many years ago (in the 70s).

When he caped it out, it's face and neck were full of healed over birdshot. 😟😡


----------



## jacobh

I’m guessing small game hunter where deer jumped up and he just shot at it being a azz. Being a bird hunter I’ve seen some real idiots already in my short career


----------



## tdj8686

It’s that time of year when the orange hats are on display on the dash of alot of vehicles. It makes me laugh that people feel the need to display they are going deer hunting. Sorry I just had to get that out 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 12-Ringer

tdj8686 said:


> It’s that time of year when the orange hats are on display on the dash of alot of vehicles. It makes me laugh that people feel the need to display they are going deer hunting. Sorry I just had to get that out 🤷‍♂️


Most of those who do that, it's the only 2-3 days of the year that they go out...they want to be proud about it....I agree, it's kinda funny


----------



## Gene94

tdj8686 said:


> It’s that time of year when the orange hats are on display on the dash of alot of vehicles. It makes me laugh that people feel the need to display they are going deer hunting. Sorry I just had to get that out [emoji2369]


Yes, it's hilarious....I , on the other hand, do my best to not be seen. Even though it's responsible and mandatory, and I comply, I hate wearing fluorescent orange. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I like to keep a low profile when it comes to hunting. To each his own but the guys with 30 hunting stickers on the truck or car I find very amusing.


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Yes, it's hilarious....I , on the other hand, do my best to not be seen. Even though it's responsible and mandatory, and I comply, I hate wearing fluorescent orange.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I wear full blaze orange, head to toe. I swear it works better than camo anyway and I stick out like a sore thumb to other hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I like to keep a low profile when it comes to hunting. To each his own but the guys with 30 hunting stickers on the truck or car I find very amusing.


It's a maturity/ego thing for sure...saw a guy just yesterday getting out of his white Silverado with a cap adorned with BeastMode, Bowtech, and Muzzy paraphernalia; he loads up with an XOP climber and Wicked Ridge Crossbow, which by the way was cocked and had a bolt in it the entire time he was getting dressed. He seemed a little upset that I was just leaving the area....


----------



## vonfoust

The bigger the buck in the sticker and the more stickers the less chance that guy has actually shot one like that.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> I like to keep a low profile when it comes to hunting. To each his own ....


Other than that just pretty much being my style in life in general, it greatly reduces the chances of an "accidental" keying in a parking lot, and other unnecessary things. 

I don't have decals of any sort on my truck, I don't wear political ballcaps, etc.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I like to keep a low profile when it comes to hunting. To each his own but the guys with 30 hunting stickers on the truck or car I find very amusing.


And everything they buy is "the best".


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> And everything they buy is "the best".


These are generally the guys that spend more time "hunting gear" than actually hunting. 

(Edit: I should clarify. I know people that spend more time looking for gear than actually hunting)


----------



## Bucket

Kinda like fishing lures...don't have to attract fish, just the fishermen.


----------



## muzzypower

Pyme said:


> My father shot a nice buck many years ago (in the 70s).
> 
> When he caped it out, it's face and neck were full of healed over birdshot. 😟😡


Same thing happened to me on ny public land. Never knew it til taxi told me. Was somewhat fresh. Pellet in corner of eye


----------



## Mr. October

There are 10,000 or so "how to cut up a deer" videos on YouTube and I know most of us know how to do it, but this one in particular I thought was really well done and worth the watch. It also sheds some light on the tenderloin discussion we were having earlier.


----------



## Charman03

Mr. October said:


> There are 10,000 or so "how to cut up a deer" videos on YouTube and I know most of us know how to do it, but this one in particular I thought was really well done and worth the watch. It also sheds some light on the tenderloin discussion we were having earlier.


I personally think there’s slightly a better way to break it down, mainly the hind quarter, but I always enjoy seeing how each person likes to do it. I’ve watched a bunch over the years and have combined a lot of methods from different guys. I really like the bearded butcher videos


----------



## dougell

THERE'S A THOUSAND WAYS TO SKIN A CAT AND JUST ABOUT AS MANY WAYS TO CUT UP A DEER.


----------



## PAbigbear

Hope this isn't too much gun talk for some, but I wanted to share the bear my dad was able to take this morning. His 5th in Pennsylvania. To say he was excited would be a major understatement. I field dressed it for him and when I went to hand him my knife, he was still shaking like a leaf close to an hour after he shot. Nothing better than making memories with loved ones.


----------



## nicko

I never have put any hunting related sticker on my cars. The only possible giveaway somebody might get from my car is the Potter Co. license plate.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u all especially your dad Bigbear


----------



## CBB

Congrats on the bear. 

So tell me...

How are they for table fare? Seems it's about 70% of the guys I talk to say they are terrible.

I've never killed one. Hunted them on and off in rifle q few times. Always have a tag in my pocket in case one rolls in during archery. Hit one a few years ago but lost blood.


----------



## PAbigbear

CBB said:


> Congrats on the bear.
> 
> So tell me...
> 
> How are they for table fare? Seems it's about 70% of the guys I talk to say they are terrible.
> 
> I've never killed one. Hunted them on and off in rifle q few times. Always have a tag in my pocket in case one rolls in during archery. Hit one a few years ago but lost blood.


We take the tenderloins, backstraps and grind the rest unless someone wants some roasts for the crockpot we'll keep them out also. I cut some steaks from the one I got this year to try and grilled them up before packaging. I took one bite and chunked the rest for burger, sausage and bologna. The flavor is usually good, but if you are expecting some filet mignon tenderness, you aren't getting it with a bear. The key to having good bear meat is to get the hide and as much fat off as possible ASAP. The fat taints the meat quickly and the thick hides and usually thick layer of fat need to come off to cool the carcass.


----------



## Billy H

Great picture with your Pop and I'm assuming your brother. Congrats


----------



## Bucket

CBB said:


> Congrats on the bear.
> 
> So tell me...
> 
> How are they for table fare? Seems it's about 70% of the guys I talk to say they are terrible.
> 
> I've never killed one. Hunted them on and off in rifle q few times. Always have a tag in my pocket in case one rolls in during archery. Hit one a few years ago but lost blood.


I've never killed one but have eaten it quite a bit. And about half the time it was eatable and the other half it was really good. I cant say I've had any that was so bad that i couldn't eat it. I have no idea what the difference was, the way it was cooked or processed. 

Jerky has always been good.


----------



## PAbigbear

Bucket said:


> I've never killed one but have eaten it quite a bit. And about half the time it was eatable and the other half it was really good. I cant say I've had any that was so bad that i couldn't eat it. I have no idea what the difference was, the way it was cooked or processed.
> 
> Jerky has always been good.


I've heard different schools of thought on bear jerky and have been reluctant to try it. I guess I would for sure like to know that you can't get trichinosis from drying at low temps, whereas when you cook to 165 internal you know it's done.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> Hope this isn't too much gun talk for some, but I wanted to share the bear my dad was able to take this morning. His 5th in Pennsylvania. To say he was excited would be a major understatement. I field dressed it for him and when I went to hand him my knife, he was still shaking like a leaf close to an hour after he shot. Nothing better than making memories with loved ones.
> 
> View attachment 7507446
> 
> View attachment 7507445
> 
> View attachment 7507444


Great pics! Congrats to your Dad. Pretty slow up in Potter this bear season?


----------



## PAbigbear

HNTRDAVE said:


> Great pics! Congrats to your Dad. Pretty slow up in Potter this bear season?


I wouldn't say slow, just kinda steady. Tons of pressure Saturday. Less every day since. The game warden checked us when we got out to the truck and this was the first one in his coverage area today.


----------



## Pyme

PAbigbear said:


> *To say he was excited would be a major understatement*. I field dressed it for him and when I went to hand him my knife, *he was still shaking like a leaf close to an hour after he shot*.


That's cool.

Archery, rifle, whatever.... that's what hunting should be. 👍


----------



## TauntoHawk

CBB said:


> Congrats on the bear.
> 
> So tell me...
> 
> How are they for table fare? Seems it's about 70% of the guys I talk to say they are terrible.
> 
> I've never killed one. Hunted them on and off in rifle q few times. Always have a tag in my pocket in case one rolls in during archery. Hit one a few years ago but lost blood.


What a bear eats does play a role but I've always felt lack timely field care is the culprit in 90% cases of people calling bear meat bad.

If you shoot a bear, take hours to get it out of the woods, drive it around to show buddies, take to a check in station, drive around to show more people then hang on a meat pole over night to skin or process the next day. That might be ok with a deer but a bear is gonna be rough that fat funks the meat in a hurry and their hides trap all the heat regardless of outside temp. 

All the bears ive had that's been meticulously processed have been fantastic tablefair. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## scotchindian

On the subject of broadheads - I shot 3 blade cutthroat 125's this year, and was very pleased with the performance.

I was shooting a Hexx 330 with 75 grains of brass, total arrow weight about 450 grains. I'm only a 27" draw, pulling a 60 lb bow, so arrow speed is about 260 fps - not a speed demon by anyone's definition. 

Arrow went through the thin part of the near side shoulder blade, and out through the off side leg. Broadhead passed through, had about 6" of the arrow still in the cavity. Shot was high double lung, but had a workable blood trail due to having 2 holes.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> I never have put any hunting related sticker on my cars. The only possible giveaway somebody might get from my car is the Potter Co. license plate.


The only give away for me is that the bed is constantly covered in blood because I forget to clean it sometimes.


----------



## huntin_addict

Lot of dislike here for guys with stickers on their vehicles. Who cares? I do have some on my truck, including archery, saddle, HD and Pittsburgh Pirates. If we need to go into town, we take my wife's vehicle.

The bed of my truck looks like a rolling crime scene.


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> The only give away for me is that the bed is constantly covered in blood because I forget to clean it sometimes.


 Ha. Ha mine has a nice big smear on the inside of tailgate left over from weeks ago.I really need to get better at that.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> I wouldn't say slow, just kinda steady. Tons of pressure Saturday. Less every day since. The game warden checked us when we got out to the truck and this was the first one in his coverage area today.


We hunted the Muzzleloader season, not much food, the bears we were seeing moved on. 
congrats again.


----------



## Schleprock1

ZDC said:


> The only give away for me is that the bed is constantly covered in blood because I forget to clean it sometimes.


Same here. I got 4 deer in archery season and didn't rinse the truck out once. Ran it through the car wash last week. There are still blood stains on the outside of the tailgate and on the chrome bumper. I also have blood stains on the floor of the garage from pulling the truck in after rain and it drips off.


----------



## vonfoust

huntin_addict said:


> Lot of dislike here for guys with stickers on their vehicles. Who cares? I do have some on my truck, including archery, saddle, HD and Pittsburgh Pirates. If we need to go into town, we take my wife's vehicle.
> 
> The bed of my truck looks like a rolling crime scene.


It's the Pirates sticker that offends me.


----------



## yetihunter1

CBB said:


> Congrats on the bear.
> 
> So tell me...
> 
> How are they for table fare? Seems it's about 70% of the guys I talk to say they are terrible.
> 
> I've never killed one. Hunted them on and off in rifle q few times. Always have a tag in my pocket in case one rolls in during archery. Hit one a few years ago but lost blood.


I personally thought it was one of the best tasting animals i have eaten. It ranks right next to moose meat. Even my wife, who was not a fan of me hunting bear, admitted she liked it more than venison.


----------



## 138104

Guess the rut is still going on. Watched a young 6-pt chasing does all over the place. Horny little *******!


----------



## Pyme

huntin_addict said:


> Lot of dislike here for guys with stickers on their vehicles. Who cares?


No, not any "dislike" for anybody else.

I just choose to not put them on mine.


----------



## Bucket

I'm a little confused. We are giving people a hard time because they have hunting stickers on their truck, but it's okay to run around with blood dripping from the tailgate?


----------



## 138104

Bucket said:


> I'm a little confused. We are giving people a hard time because they have hunting stickers on their truck, but it's okay to run around with blood dripping from the tailgate?


I think it is all in jest, but I could be wrong.


----------



## vonfoust

Bucket said:


> I'm a little confused. We are giving people a hard time because they have hunting stickers on their truck, but it's okay to run around with blood dripping from the tailgate?


Meh, I really don't care whatsoever. Just makes me chuckle a little, far more important things to care about other than who has what sticker on their vehicle. 
BUT, if I see any of this on a Sunday then I'm incensed.


----------



## j.d.m.

Pyme said:


> Other than that just pretty much being my style in life in general, it greatly reduces the chances of an "accidental" keying in a parking lot, and other unnecessary things.
> 
> I don't have decals of any sort on my truck, I don't wear political ballcaps, etc.


Exactly. My truck has no stickers on any windows for any reason, for sake that an anti hunter, political, or anything these days really, decides to show their dislike in the paint or windows. I don’t have an opinion one way or another about people snickering up, or putting the orange on display. I just don’t judge people that easily. They have to prove through behavior, what kind of person they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Where is anybody giving a " Hard Time" for hunting stickers ?


----------



## j.d.m.

CBB said:


> Congrats on the bear.
> 
> So tell me...
> 
> How are they for table fare? Seems it's about 70% of the guys I talk to say they are terrible.


I think it’s delicious. I’ve had it in roast, back strap steaks, chip steak is probably my favorite as far as straight up meat. Otherwise it’s jerky, snack sticks, and other smoked/ processed goodies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Bucket said:


> I'm a little confused. We are giving people a hard time because they have hunting stickers on their truck, but it's okay to run around with blood dripping from the tailgate?


Well, yeah. 🥴

They wouldn't necessarily be a dreaded hunter, they could just be the friendly neighborhood serial killer, hauling around his latest victim, looking for a place to dig a shallow grave.

Big difference, at least in the eyes of an anti-hunter........ 😎


----------



## LXhuntinPA

The two bear I have shot in Maine were fantastic. I keep the roasts and cook them in the crockpot with Dr Pepper. Makes awesome pulled pork. The rest I grind and make bulk sausage. We deboned those bears within 20 minutes of shooting them


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Hope this isn't too much gun talk for some, but I wanted to share the bear my dad was able to take this morning. His 5th in Pennsylvania. To say he was excited would be a major understatement. I field dressed it for him and when I went to hand him my knife, he was still shaking like a leaf close to an hour after he shot. Nothing better than making memories with loved ones.
> 
> View attachment 7507446
> 
> View attachment 7507445
> 
> View attachment 7507444


Fantastic Bigbear.Did you push that out to him or did it just wander by?


----------



## Bigmike23

Well it seems that 11 that was 15 yards from me the other night broke his rack in that time span. What a bummer. Some will still say to go after him but I don't want a half rack.


----------



## Schleprock1

Bigmike23 said:


> Well it seems that 11 that was 15 yards from me the other night broke his rack in that time span. What a bummer. Some will still say to go after him but I don't want a half rack.
> View attachment 7507990


Well there could be two outcomes. He will have better mass next year ....... or he will be in somebody's truck next week. Good luck on the first option.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Where is anybody giving a " Hard Time" for hunting stickers ?


The hunting stickers are almost as bad as decals with your kid's name.I don't know if it's popular everywhere or if it's just a NC Pa thing but stickers with your kid's names just drive me nuts.All it would take if for some sick sob to see your kid,say their name and tell them their Mommy said to come with them.It's like advertising on facebook when you go on vacation.My son get's his driver's license next month and I'm essentially giving him my truck.He had Mom buy him a bunch of stupid crap to deck it out like neon lights that go under the carpet.I told her to return it all.He's not a pimp.I try to ignore the hunting decals like I try to ignore young girls with sleeve tattoos and gauge earings.What drives me nuts is the facebook live hunts and artistic face painting.Yeah,WTH I'd be lying if I said all of that attentions seeking nonsense didn't bother me.Getting old is tough I guess.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> The hunting stickers are almost as bad as decals with your kid's name.I don't know if it's popular everywhere or if it's just a NC Pa thing but stickers with your kid's names just drive me nuts.All it would take if for some sick sob to see your kid,say their name and tell them their Mommy said to come with them.It's like advertising on facebook when you go on vacation.My son get's his driver's license next month and I'm essentially giving him my truck.He had Mom buy him a bunch of stupid crap to deck it out like neon lights that go under the carpet.I told her to return it all.He's not a pimp.I try to ignore the hunting decals like I try to ignore young girls with sleeve tattoos and gauge earings.What drives me nuts is the facebook live hunts and artistic face painting.Yeah,WTH *I'd be lying if I said all of that attentions seeking nonsense didn't bother me.*Getting old is tough I guess.


Don't hold back Doug......tell us how you really feel.


----------



## dougell

We live in a society of attention seeking blowhards and I can't help it.My secretary's cousin just bought a bunch of clearance junk from Walmart and I'm letting her distribute it from my office.Today she dropped off a load of lighted "selfie"mirrors.WTH has happened to our once great nation?


----------



## Mathias

Agreed Doug. It’s all about attention; loud cars, motorcycles, dress, speech. Pathetic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

We'll have to differentiate between loud cars lol.A old loud muscle car still sounds good to me.A weed wacker muffler on a dodge neon tells me that you obviously pee sitting down.


----------



## Billy H

Agree, I tried the Facebook thing for about 6 months . Deleted my account, Can definitely live without that crap


----------



## dougell

I have a facebook account simply for business and because many places don't have websites anymore.If it wasn't for work,I could easily live without a computer or cell phone.Some day my dog and I may just live like the unibomber.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Today she dropped off a load of lighted "selfie"mirrors.


Okay.... I don't even know what a "selfie mirror" is. 😟

Is that so you can look at yourself, while taking a picture of yourself? Redundant? 🤨🤔

Sometimes I'm not embarrassed to say that I'm ignorant of the "ways of the world".


----------



## nicko

Reading on a PA Hunting FB page that guys are just finding out now ammo is in short supply. Maybe the gun kill totals will be down this year.

I use FB for following PA hunting, PA flintlock hunting, and BGE and Weber Smokey Mountain smokers. Not interested in seeing that somebody has checked in somewhere for lunch or a pic of their feet in front of a sunset.


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> Okay.... I don't even know what a "selfie mirror" is. 😟
> 
> Is that so you can look at yourself, while taking a picture of yourself? Redundant? 🤨🤔
> 
> Sometimes I'm not embarrassed to say that I'm ignorant of the "ways of the world".


You got it.I never heard of one until today either.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Some day my dog and I may just live like the unibomber.


Can I be your neighbor, maybe a ridge or two over? 

I promise we'll be quiet. 😎


----------



## dougell

Sure,just don't try to call me lol.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Reading on a PA Hunting FB page that guys are just finding out now ammo is in short supply.


😳😳😳

There's your "Pull Ol' Bessy out of the closet each year, dust 'er off, grab the same box of ammo I've been using for the last seven years, fire one shot to check the scope, another just to confirm it, and go shoot my scrub buck so I can brag at work tomorrow" kind of guy. 

I hate to stereotype, because I've shot plenty of deer with a slug gun and a rifle, and some firearms hunters are as top-notch as it gets, but anybody that is just now catching on to the ammo shortage isn't in that category.


----------



## nicko

Not sure how guys feel about it here on AT but I enjoy all pics posted, not just the kills but also with the successful hunters. I think this site would be pretty boring if everybody was camera shy.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Sure,just don't try to call me lol.


With what? 😄

I sure wouldn't have a cell phone, and we'd have to run our own wire, if we're in the place that I'd want to be.


----------



## 12-Ringer

huntin_addict said:


> Lot of dislike here for guys with stickers on their vehicles. Who cares? I do have some on my truck, including archery, saddle, HD and Pittsburgh Pirates. If we need to go into town, we take my wife's vehicle.
> 
> The bed of my truck looks like a rolling crime scene.


Exactly the fuel the antis around here use to harass and not necessarily the hunters as much as the private landowners who allow hunters permission. I can’t tell you the amount of acreage that I’ve seen closed in Delaware county specifically in places like Westchester, Garnet Valley, Thorndale, etc… because of trucks parked along the roads, at ends of cul-de-sacs, or in driveways, that sound exactly like your truck.

To each their own and I’m certainly not calling you out specifically, but those choices certainly impact others


----------



## dougell

Again,while I'm not into advertising my pride as a hunter with decals and casual camo,I'm just as uninterested in appeasing the irrational thoughts and fears of misguided suburbanites.When I went to PSU most of my roommates hunted and our diet always consisted of venison.We moved into a brand new apartment building and hung a deer outside to skin and quarter before bringing inside to butcher.As we were butchering it,our new landlord showed up and threatened to kick us out.It wasn't in the lease that we couldn't cut up deer or hang them outside so we never stopped doing it.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Again,while I'm not into advertising my pride as a hunter with decals and casual camo,I'm just as uninterested in appeasing the irrational thoughts and fears of misguided suburbanites.


I don't look at it as appeasing anybody.

I pretty treat it like carrying concealed versus open carry. No need to draw any extra attention to myself, especially any of it that may be of a negative or potentially harmful variety. 

That's all.


----------



## nicko

Not sure if PSU still has it but I remember for a while there was an entire fraternity that was made up of hunters. I recall an article in Field & Stream years ago and they talked about how a lot of past graduates came back and stayed in the house for bear season. Was never a fraternity guy at college but that would be my type.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> We'll have to differentiate between loud cars lol.A old loud muscle car still sounds good to me.A weed wacker muffler on a dodge neon tells me that you obviously pee sitting down.


I see the kids running around Reading with their Honda Accords with pea shooter mufflers and wish I still had our old 70 something Skylark.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Reading on a PA Hunting FB page that guys are just finding out now ammo is in short supply. Maybe the gun kill totals will be down this year.
> 
> I use FB for following PA hunting, PA flintlock hunting, and BGE and Weber Smokey Mountain smokers. Not interested in seeing that somebody has checked in somewhere for lunch or a pic of their feet in front of a sunset.


They all seemed surprised by it last year too. You’d think they’d have caught on.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I see the kids running around Reading with their Honda Accords with pea shooter mufflers and wish I still had our old 70 something Skylark.


When I delivered pizza in Reading in the late 80s-early 90s during college years, the car of choice I saw the most for customizing was the Toyota Corolla.


----------



## huntin_addict

Billy H said:


> Exactly the fuel the antis around here use to harass and not necessarily the hunters as much as the private landowners who allow hunters permission. I can’t tell you the amount of acreage that I’ve seen closed in Delaware county specifically in places like Westchester, Garnet Valley, Thorndale, etc… because of trucks parked along the roads, at ends of cul-de-sacs, or in driveways, that sound exactly like your truck.
> 
> To each their own and I’m certainly not calling you out specifically, but those choices certainly impact others


Sorry man but I completely disagree. No different than the save the planet stickers. I am proud to be a hunter, and a professional and educated one as well, and I'm not going to hide it.


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> 😳😳😳
> 
> There's your "Pull Ol' Bessy out of the closet each year, dust 'er off, grab the same box of ammo I've been using for the last seven years, fire one shot to check the scope, another just to confirm it, and go shoot my scrub buck so I can brag at work tomorrow" kind of guy.
> 
> I hate to stereotype, because I've shot plenty of deer with a slug gun and a rifle, and some firearms hunters are as top-notch as it gets, but anybody that is just now catching on to the ammo shortage isn't in that category.


Honestly Im good with all that. I shoot year round but given that most deer are shot in pretty close quarters, most guys can get the job done and a scrub buck is, frankly, just as good as a giant trophy. As long asthe hunter is safe and has a fun time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

huntin_addict said:


> Sorry man but I completely disagree. No different than the save the planet stickers. I am proud to be a hunter, and a professional and educated one as well, and I'm not going to hide it.


Guess you’re missing the point, but that’s ok…hope you and you your family have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## huntin_addict

12-Ringer said:


> Exactly the fuel the antis around here use to harass and not necessarily the hunters as much as the private landowners who allow hunters permission. I can’t tell you the amount of acreage that I’ve seen closed in Delaware county specifically in places like Westchester, Garnet Valley, Thorndale, etc… because of trucks parked along the roads, at ends of cul-de-sacs, or in driveways, that sound exactly like your truck.
> 
> To each their own and I’m certainly not calling you out specifically, but those choices certainly impact others


So the next time you see a bunch of mini vans with soccer balls parked in the cult de sacs, go bang on some doors and harass them about all the noise, litter and broke windows from errant sports equipment


----------



## Mr. October

I more or less keep all my activities to myself. No hunting or fishing stickers despite a lifetime of hunting and fishing. I’ve completed Ironman triathlons and many marathons but don’t have any of those logos or stickers either. I don’t feel the need to brag or advertise. Less shared information is better IMO.


----------



## huntin_addict

12-Ringer said:


> Guess you’re missing the point, but that’s ok…hope you and you your family have a great Thanksgiving!


Not missing any point, and I firmly believe in positive interactions with the neutral to hunting public. However, don't be ashamed either. That is EXACTLY what the small group of antis want, to actually make you feel ashamed that you are a hunter.

Thanks, you and your family as well.


----------



## Pyme

huntin_addict said:


> Not missing any point, ....
> 
> That is EXACTLY what the small group of antis want, to actually make you feel ashamed that you are a hunter.


You _are_ missing the point if you think I don't have decals on my truck because I'm ashamed in any sort of way, whatsoever.


----------



## nicko

I don't worry about tweaking the anti's because they will despise us no matter what we do or how we present ourselves. Hunting to them = evil. However, my personal experience with the non-hunting population (not anti's) is that they are curious and ask a lot of questions when they hear I am a hunter and genuinely appear interested in hearing more about a way of life they have never experienced.

An anti will never be talked off the ledge so I waste no oxygen on them. But unfortunately here in SE PA, sterilized suburbanites are the norm. Those on the fence or who don't have an opinion one way or the other.......I see no reason to provide any fodder to push them in the wrong direction. I have no problem if anybody rides around with dried blood in the bed of their truck......but personally, I'm just too damn anal to not wash that off.


----------



## Billy H

huntin_addict said:


> Sorry man but I completely disagree. No different than the save the planet stickers. I am proud to be a hunter, and a professional and educated one as well, and I'm not going to hide it.


Just for the record the quote you posted,, post 4529,,,was not from me, not sure how that happens.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> Not sure how guys feel about it here on AT but I enjoy all pics posted, not just the kills but also with the successful hunters. I think this site would be pretty boring if everybody was camera shy.


It would be boring without pics. Getting a deer is an accomplishment especially with a bow. Nothing to brag about but certainly no shame in sharing pictures of your success.


----------



## CBB

Side note.. went to the archery shop tonight. 
Traverse is gone...
V3X 33 in Granite due in December

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## TauntoHawk

For anyone that has yet to try a western style quarter and pack out over a long rugged solo drag I can tell you it's much much more manageable in my experience and give it a try if you haven't. 

I was in NY for their gun opener this past weekend. I mostly hunt public during gun as it's the one time all year the land owners family and grandkids come in and I like them to have run of the place but also enjoy sharing camp life with them. I had a pretty successful weekend I filled all 3 of my valid gun tags on an 8pt and two mature does. Two of them I packed out 1 and 1.5mi, I really don't see myself doing drags anymore unless am a few hundred yards from the truck or it's an all down hill scenario. 


The bad news of the weekend was that the neighbors to the south had the opportunity to take an awesome deer, he was the focus of my entire archery season, I had a single fleeting encounters with him this year after first seeing him last year in the rut, as well as numerous trail cam photos since then and his sheds were found in one of our fields. Really I just feel privileged to have had a deer like that to chase, he grossed 163. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Some of you guys on here have way too much time and worry way too much about others. Your posts indicate that you don’t care what others think about you (or view you), but yet you are quick to throw your opinions out about others. 
I am sure most don’t give a **** what you care about them, just like you don’t care what they think about you! So who gives a ****! Very quick to jump to stereotypes. Who cares! I don’t have stickers on my truck, nor feel the need to advertise trophies in past, accomplishments, etc… but that’s me and how I carry myself. Who gives two ****s if somebody else doesn’t. 
And some of you, reading your posts for years here….I am very surprised by your recent comments. 
Some of the negativity and elitism here anymore strikes me badly. Rant over!
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## nicko

Yeah!!!! Happy Thanksgiving you blue blood hunting elite-ists. HACK---TOO!!!!

Must be festivus and time for airing of the grievances. Not sure how feats of strength will work on line but we’ll figure that out.


----------



## jacobh

Well said Perry it’s everywhere on AT. People have issues with xbows, baiting, what now u shoot, broadheads, and bow the bottom of the barrel with stickers on trucks. This whole world is like this nowadays. Too many worry about what others do when they should look in the mirror. The my way or no way had to stop before it destroys this world more then it already is


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Well said Perry it’s everywhere on AT. People have issues with xbows, baiting, what now u shoot, broadheads, and bow the bottom of the barrel with stickers on trucks. This whole world is like this nowadays. Too many worry about what others do when they should look in the mirror. The my way or no way had to stop before it destroys this world more then it already is


No room for your agreeable / divisive attitudes here Scott. Take that crap over to limerick… Ha ha ha!!!!!

I see a new episode of “PA hunters unscripted” in the near future.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Not sure how feats of strength will work on line but we’ll figure that out.


💪💪💪👊👊👊

😆


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> Side note.. went to the archery shop tonight.
> Traverse is gone...
> V3X 33 in Granite due in December
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!


That says a lot about the V3X 33.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> No room for your agreeable / divisive attitudes here Scott. Take that crap over to limerick… Ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> I see a new episode of “PA hunters unscripted” in the near future.


if you need an investigator, I’m available……
Happy Thanksgiving 🦃


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> Fantastic Bigbear.Did you push that out to him or did it just wander by?


 If anything, the way he was using the wind at his back he may have winded me enough to get him up out a bed he was using. He just came by my dad walking at a steady pace. I've found when they're bumped they'll run for quite a ways.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Quite frankly I too am shocked by some of the responses to this latest particular issue. Not that defending my personal position and choice is needed or anyone even cares, but I do want to make it clear, that I am about as proud a bow hunter that you’ll meet. When you walk into my office at work there’s an engraved plaque that hangs over my desk that reads, This Bowhunter Makes a Difference (some of you may recognize that slogan from the United Bowhunters of Pennsylvania in the late 80s early 90s).

I don’t think that it matters if you have a doctorate degree or if you never graduated high school, Like it or not we’re judged in the society by our behaviors. I personally believe it’s the ignorant, small-minded portion of our society that uses sweeping generalities to categorize people. Some of the most ignorant folks I’ve met come from the most privileged circumstances and some of the most integral folks I know have navigated through what many would categorize impossible.

Think about this for one moment…..you’re driving down the highway and somebody cuts you off. Their vehicle has a Trump 2024 sticker in the back of their windshield or a Biden Harris bumper sticker. I’m sure even for some of the most even-keeled members of this community there’s a second or two when that driver is lumped into your personal beliefs based on those bumper stickers. What makes that feeling last and/or perhaps even alter YOUR typical behavior is really more a reflection of the content of YOUR character then it is the driver in that vehicle and the choices that driver made, from cutting you off to advertising their personal political preferences. 

I guess what I’m trying to say is that the point of my original post is that we are very fortunate to live in a country where we can reasonably share our personal beliefs in a public community, but to think that there are no consequences for doing so whether good or bad, intended or unintended is simply fool-hearted. Like it or not the behavior of each member of a community contributes to the perception of that entire community. I have always said that perceptions are indeed reality. If I perceive that you are a thief and I invite you and your wife over for dinner I’m not going to leave $100 bill on the counter. So as a result of my perceptions I will change my behavior I will take that money put it somewhere where it’s out of eyesight. There could be no truth to that reality but it changes my behavior.

Again, like it or not, there is a growing portion of our society, especially in suburbia, that don’t understand appreciate or even like the idea of hunters killing animals; some are even more appalled at the thought that they’re being killed with an arrow. From my perspective, it’s not necessarily a matter of personal pride as it is contributing to the good of the whole. When I look in the mirror and ask myself how can I help, it seemed a pretty easy decision not to have personal preference decals plastered all over my truck. It may sound small but there really is no measure of how much of an impact that makes And certainly not at all reflection of my pride in being a bow hunter.

This is actually one of the circumstances that helped shape my beliefs in this issue. There is a small local parcel that is literally within walking distance of my house that I affectionately referred to as the back 40. There have been tremendous deer taken from the small parcel of land. Over the years. The parcel is actually owned by a local business, and those who took the time to meet with the officers of that business or typically granted permission to bow hunt only. There were only two specifications and they were where they wanted vehicles parked and that they wanted you to leave the property as clean as you found it.

I was one of 5 folks who had permission and two of the other people had children who were coming of driving age and eventually they started to pull-up in their vehicles plastered with all sorts of hunting paraphernalia. The business started receiving pressure from the neighbors/community, these community members suddenly started taking an unhealthy interest in our activities (mind you, by this point we had been hunting this parcel for about 5-6 years with no issue). The next season we were told us that they would not allow any hunting because of the community pressure.

Yes, I realize that is an isolated incident in suburbia. However, I am not so naïve to think that those exact circumstances could not resurface at a later time. That very specific example, coupled with the fact I have no interest in being targeted in the public because of my personal beliefs are reasons why I choose not to put stickers on my vehicle.

Now with all of this said, my wife has a purple SaltLife sticker on her 2021 Titan, I’m not sure exactly what that means to her other than she likes purple and she likes the beach. So I guess if there are a few anti-Beach folks out there she has a possibility of getting targeted just because she put that sticker on her car.

Not sure if any of this makes sense or not??


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Yeah!!!! Happy Thanksgiving you blue blood hunting elite-ists. HACK---TOO!!!!
> 
> Must be festivus and time for airing of the grievances. Not sure how feats of strength will work on line but we’ll figure that out.


Lol… the other day you asked for more ammo for your scripts….trying to help 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! Going to get the bird ready and in oven, then need to go put a lifeline on my neighbors std for him for Saturday. Going to sip a little crown later, along with some Troegs Hop Cyclone while enjoying the festivities and watching some football.


----------



## hrtlnd164

LOL, reading all this reminds me why I enjoy doing many things alone! Happy Thanksgiving and have a safe and successful gun season.


----------



## CBB

Mr. October said:


> That says a lot about the V3X 33.



I was really impressed with the balance and handling of the V3X. Smooth draw, no major dump into the valley, easy to let down. Hoping my single pin Spot Hogg works with the dovetail but probably won't. May have to mount it conventionally until they come out with a model for this bow. 

The Traverse was the longest tenured bow I've kept for some time (3 seasons). I contemplated just buying a 60lb Traverse and keeping my 70. Have one set for practice and one for hunting. But wanted to play with this V3X and the switch weight mods.


----------



## Billy H

Joe don’t even try. Because a couple benign comments were passed not aimed at anyone. someone decides to come on here and attack the character of the members speaks enough for me.

Happy thanksgiving all you heartless judgemental SOB’ s


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> No room for your agreeable / divisive attitudes here Scott. Take that crap over to limerick… Ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> I see a new episode of “PA hunters unscripted” in the near future.


Finally getting some good reading material to get me through a couple days of work.....and I'm off until Monday. Please all, keep this **** bottled up until we start a new week of work.


----------



## Mathias

Saw 2 bucks a short while ago. A high fork horn followed by a nice 8. Both grazing across a winter wheat field. Upstate cam blowing up with does, some I’ll never see again soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Well said Perry it’s everywhere on AT. People have issues with xbows, baiting, what now u shoot, broadheads, and bow the bottom of the barrel with stickers on trucks. This whole world is like this nowadays.* Too many worry about what others do when they should look in the mirror.* The my way or no way had to stop before it destroys this world more then it already is


Waiting for Doug to send me a "selfie mirror" before I look in one. Mostly so I know what it is.


----------



## jacobh

I don’t need a selfie mirror I know I’m a ugly SOB


----------



## vonfoust

Ah, almost forgot. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## 138104

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy, 
I have enjoyed your posts over the years, but if my post upsets you so be it. I don’t think I was questioning any one’s character as much as I was addressing a pissing contest to an extent. 
I’ll come out and say, I too don’t like cars and trucks badgered with stickers… I also laughed good about Doug’s comment on the Neon and sitting to pee. I just prefer to not call it out on here. I have enjoyed this specific thread for years and the “brotherhood” to an extent that’s been formed here. I don’t post on many other threads at all, or even look at them anymore. It’s all negative BS and a pissing content back and forth. I felt this one was heading that way and this thread has always been different. 
Our large circle of friends here in my town and circle, we’re always making fun of each other and we can be pretty brutal to one another but that’s how it’s always been. If we weren’t constantly brutal, we prob don’t like you. That’s a little different to me I guess. 

Joe - your post was well written. The thing that stands out the most, are the neighbors you mentioned whining and crying about the hunters. That was some of the intent of my post earlier…..why should somebody change who they are for somebody else? Those type of people will beotch and moan about everything….they aren’t happy unless they are making somebody else’s life miserable. They can do no wrong, stay in their little circles, and constantly think they’re **** don’t stink. If they’re men, they end up being the biggest pussies when called out too. Why change for somebody like that? Sure I get the no stickers made that situation easier and I get it…..but how were the stickers actually adversely affecting them? They weren’t…they were looking for something to bitch about and as long as the bitching and whining was heard…they did it more. I have a lot in the small town America I grew up in and I can’t stand those types of people. It’s gotten me into quite a few scuffles and good fights in the bars and other places in years past. 
I should keep my mouth closed more than not, but it’s not who I am. Would save a lot of heartache at times, but again not me. 

Again, Happy Thanksgiving guys!


----------



## 12-Ringer

No need to keep your mouth closed, to be honest it really is what brings most of us on this thread closer….I Didn’t feel like I needed to explain, I wanted to explain how I’ve arrived at my Perspective on this issue. Primarily so, that maybe it would add a different level of perspective for others. It’s quite clear even though this is a PA thread that we have a rather eclectic group. I can guarantee you up where in Doug’s area a Hoyt or Bowtech decal doesn’t draw the same ire as it does around here. 

Perry I also agree that we necessarily shouldn’t let others dictate our behavior however if my ultimate goal is to be able to secure private access I’m not sure it inspires many landowners if I roll up in my truck that’s plastered meateater, bone collector and Prime and Raven decals all over my car, at least in the areas closest to me.

I don’t necessarily think of it as others changing my behavior as much of a lesson learned and I chose to do what I can to not to contribute to that issue in the future. For the record, it hasn’t necessarily helped as I still have basically zero local private access (lol).

Hope everyone enjoys the day, but more importantly those who are important in your lives. I’d also like to thank the core group of guys who contribute to this thread and bring a sense of extended fellowship, the www really does make the world a small place. We should have an AT PA Thread get together….


----------



## jacobh

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Billy H

It’s all good Perry I’m not upset at all. Was just an interpretation of what I read. I think we have a pretty good group here from all over the state.


----------



## nicko

Dammit, stop getting along with each other. This is affecting my creative process.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody. I always like the idea of getting out to hunt on Thanksgiving morning but what always keeps me from doing it is that I could actually drop some thing and then have to deal with it getting it out of the woods and getting to the plans we have for the day on time.


----------



## full moon64

Happy Thanksgiving too All...Stay safe everyone....Good luck too all bow hunters...I'm sorry I"m just not impressed with any gun kills..deer or bear...I came too this site for ARCHERYTALK>..Thats what should be spoken here..
I'm a die hard bow hunter...
If anyone ever want too take the challenge,and come hunt public land PM me...I have stands if you dont....or equipment I can help...A safety belt is a must..or truck doesnt move or bragging is not allowed....We keep that under our hats


----------



## Billy H

Well looks like I’m climbing down to go home to get some things ready for company. Uneventful sit deer wise. I did enjoy watching a red squirrel kicking the crap out of the greys that were bout twice his size. Just glad he didn’t decide to climb up here and rip my face off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well a couple recent decisions made, I am taking my brother to camp tomorrow for the weekend, was planning on bringing the Ravin, but may bail and go with the .270, I'll have both with me so I can make the decision last minute...looking at feels-like temps around 10 on Sat and same on Sunday with the addition of 1.5" snow between 7AM-2PM. Last I heard others will be rolling in mid-morning on Saturday, hopefully I'll have a tag on one before they all get there (haha). Only staying until Sunday evening, pretty cool to get two days in Potter and not miss a day of work. Not wishing years off my life, but retirement would be nice...

We also agreed to add another 18.5 acre field to our family land trust. It will be added to my parents deed, as it's just easier that way, but will increase our current footprint on the mountain to roughly 170 continuous acres. The farmer wouldn't accept my offer to add an additional 36 acres as he had already given his word to an Amish family from NY that if he was going to sell, he would reach out to them first. Although disappointed, as Laurie and I had been squirreling away funds specifically for this purpose, it was a great and somewhat inspiring conversation. Admiring a man sticking to "his word" as he pointed out, up here that's all we have. Learning how the Amish loan system works was fascinating in itself. The Bishop made the decision that no community monies will be lent for the rest of the year and perhaps not even through the first quarter of 2022. This is primarily because the family from NY is actually interested in the same 36 acre parcel that we had our eyes on, as well as the adjoining homestead parcel, which is a little more than 40 acres with home, and two barns included. The price per acre that that offered, may not be lent in the until mid-2nd quarter of 2022. The farmer did say that if things fell through, Laurie and I will be the first call that he makes, so who knows?

It is kind of sad to see the farm that has been there for as long as I can remember slowly dissintegrate, I am just thankful, we're getting pieces with the hopes of leaving it just the way it is and not adding homes to it....

Good luck to all those hunting this weekend, especially SUNDAY (haha)...check your regs, some will be chasing buck, doe, and bear all at the same time!


----------



## Mathias

Awesome Joe.
Nothing like ones own slice of heaven.


----------



## Mr. October

Happy Thanksgiving to all! I spent a very deerless morning in a NJ stand. I did see a beautiful sunrise and apparently 2 male adult bald eagles battling it out to win the nearby lady's heart.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Last I heard others will be rolling in mid-morning on Saturday, hopefully I'll have a tag on one before they all get there (haha).


Don't shoot one _too_ early. Wait until there's somebody else there to drag it for you. 😎



12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to all those hunting this weekend, especially SUNDAY (haha)...


Hey! You can't hunt on Sunday in PA!

Oh... wait..... 😉


----------



## CBB

I agree with you fellas, nothing better than buying your own and shaping it into what you want. 

I'm up to about around 100 trees planted apple, pear, Chinese Dunstan and American chestnut, sawtooth oak and Chinkapins. A few have died but not many. 3 food plots, 1 deer shanty, a water hole, and more to come. 

I caught the attention of the next door neighbor. He's now working with me to plant plots. I have a surprise coming for him. About 30 chestnut seedlings to plant in his cut and more seedlings for my place. Working on this land is a full time hobby for me. Seeing the fruits of the labor is awesome!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Happy Thanksgiving all! The new truck is packed(minus any stickers) and ready to head up to camp in 2G! Looking forward to this trip, been hunting Md with the bow, no luck! need some potter county Mountain View’s! Goodluck to those who are trying to fill a tag.


----------



## Billy H

New Truck? Do tell


----------



## Mathias

CBB~ truth be told, I enjoy my management practices as much as my hunts. As I’ve said before, I have been shooting myself in the foot at times, as I elect to sit over a plot where I have a great panoramic view of my work, but not much deer activity at certain times of the season.
Good luck with the Dunstans, I did not.
My oaks however are doing well, heck may even see acorns while I’m still topside.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A couple of our chestnuts are topping about around 8’ now and may have nuts next year. Those were the Chinese Chestnuts…they seem to grow and produce the fastest..our Dunstans are behind those and the Americans I grew myself from seeds are the furthest behind.

Our apples are really doing well and some should produce those year.

Our plots, we’ll they’re at the mercy of everyone who likes to tinker, but the bottom line is they’re green and the deer love them….impossible to tell what’s in them as so many add a little of this and a little of that….maybe with this new field we can do something meaningful, who knows….already arguing where a tower blind should go….someone thinks smack dab in the middle???


----------



## Mathias

My bud was trying to talk me into buying one of the enclosed elevated tower blinds, until I heard the price 😳


----------



## CBB

I'm not about to pay 4000 for a ******* blind but these caught my attention. Archery shop has them for 750$ steel base and millennium blind. Setup the blind in August or September, take the blind down after season and store. Leave the base up. Doesn't seem too bad to me but plan on looking up some reviews on them..

Side note one of my Dunstans had burrs on it this year all were empty but one. I did salvage that nut to plant this spring. 

The Chinese seem to grow twice as fast as the Dunstan. All of my Dunstan came from wally world on end of year clearance. Got all except 3 of them for 10$ per tree. 3 I paid full price for. 

I did buy some sawtooth from mossy oak native nursery. Rest all came from seed as did all the Chinese and American. 

The pears I planted are the Deer Pear. One of the 3 had pears this year. That was impressive as it was the 2nd year in the ground.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My brother bought three Mavericks…building platforms didn’t have to happen the way our engineering team did it or cost what they paid…a lot of that was dictated by the CRAZY current market.

I don’t like them, but those who have used them seem to think they’re sweet….one will have a heater buddy in it next week 

The one below is 10’ up, another is 5’ up and one is still in the garage.


----------



## Mathias

Wonder how much wind noise is generated by the Millennium.


----------



## Sight Window

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Wonder how much wind noise is generated by the Millennium.


We looked at them and I’d say not much as delivered….however the minute a zipper or flap fails, it seemed as though the wind would flap it around.

One of the primary reasons we didn’t go in that direction was the recommendation s for breakdown at the end of each season. The blinds get the most usage in the rifle and late archery seasons when folks are seeking shelter from the raw elements. Thinking we have to get a small crew back to break them down was not a avenue we wanted to walk down. We were looking for more of a set it and forget it type…who j owns if we found it, I’ve been against them from the start and haven’t hunted from one yet.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> My bud was trying to talk me into buying one of the enclosed elevated tower blinds, until I heard the price


We've got 2 down and out blinds which are similar to the millennium. I'm not a blind guy at all, but when the wife or a kid is with as well as when it's raining they do come in handy and are pretty slick compared to the expensive traditional hard shell style. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

I traditionally haven’t been of fan of those blinds….hunting in luxury , heaters and all. However a buddy has one he uses with his boys and it keeps them out and hunting more for sure! 
Some of them are really nice, but also very, very expensive. They look like a sit and leave it to me. Periodically checking screws, fasteners and such. 
Would actually be really nice for an older neighbor I help out extensively. He would love one. 
I agree with joe…strike me more of a rifle and/or crossbow std….seems could be tough shooting a vert. bow from (clearance, steep angles down, etc…). Would def make for a nice gun hut. Would be really nice to be in one of them when it’s raining (especially with the smoke pole) or the wind is shipping!! 
For those that have a good bit of land….not a bad idea. For the very small parcel I own….not too feasible though. Now I am actually getting jealous as late season would def be a great flinty option


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Billy H said:


> New Truck? Do tell


2021 GMC Sierra AT4. Actually got it in July, still new to me. Originally ordered a Silverado Trail Boss, after weeks of waiting( chip issue) I became impatient, the wifey found this truck for me.


----------



## Mathias

HNTRDAVE said:


> 2021 GMC Sierra AT4. Actually got it in July, still new to me. Originally ordered a Silverado Trail Boss, after weeks of waiting( chip issue) I became impatient, the wifey found this truck for me.


Which engine


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> View attachment 7508586
> 
> 
> I agree with you fellas, nothing better than buying your own and shaping it into what you want.
> 
> I'm up to about around 100 trees planted apple, pear, Chinese Dunstan and American chestnut, sawtooth oak and Chinkapins. A few have died but not many. 3 food plots, 1 deer shanty, a water hole, and more to come.
> 
> I caught the attention of the next door neighbor. He's now working with me to plant plots. I have a surprise coming for him. About 30 chestnut seedlings to plant in his cut and more seedlings for my place. Working on this land is a full time hobby for me. Seeing the fruits of the labor is awesome!


The trick is finding something vaguely affordable. Everything in striking distance of SEPA is out-of-this-world expensive.


----------



## j.d.m.

Just curious Joe, why so against them? I plan to build 2 or 3 for my in-laws property up north. Since my FIL is getting up there, and doesn’t feel comfortable in tree stands that much anymore, I’ve been collecting lumber and what not from pallets and crates to build some. Planning on elevating at least 8’ up. Will be sweet for days when it’s raining or snowing during the rut and still want to hunt. Just not sure why some are against them other then bad experience with a vertical bow shot or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

HNTRDAVE said:


> 2021 GMC Sierra AT4. Actually got it in July, still new to me. Originally ordered a Silverado Trail Boss, after weeks of waiting( chip issue) I became impatient, the wifey found this truck for me.


 She has good taste!


----------



## Billy H

CBB said:


> Side note.. went to the archery shop tonight.
> Traverse is gone...
> V3X 33 in Granite due in December
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!


 You will probably be interested in the VX3 first cracked limb thread in general archery. Mathews made them take down the video. Brand new bow cracked on film .


----------



## Mathias

#117 · 2 h ago



> Rambuck said:
> I am inclined to agree that removing the video of their own free will or otherwise is on the shady side. It's already up, Mathews could put out a statement that it isn't a widespread issue and if it happens to your's the bow will be fully covered by the warranty to the original owner.
> 
> For example, Mark Serbu after the Kentucky Ballistics incident. He freely addressed it and investigated the issue. He didn't sweep it under the rug. He inspired confidence in his product by letting it be known and figuring out why it happened. While assuring that his firearms were indeed safe. (Under normal conditions)
> 
> Now a limb breaking isn't near as dangerous as a firearm blowing up, but that's all the more reason to not cover it up. Mathews should have seized the opportunity to make a statement and investigate exactly why it happened and be transparent with their findings. It's more than likely not a design flaw, it's probably a flaw in the manufacturing of that specific limb. Which isn't anyone's fault. But hiding the video will make people think the worst. Take confidence in the fact that if your limb breaks, they'll warranty it. (If you're the original owner)
> Click to expand...


Mathew’s did not tell us at all to take the video down, we took it down on our own free will. The reason is found in earlier quoted posts.


reading that thread, it’s hard to see where the truth lies.


----------



## LostnWoods1

Mathias said:


> #117 · 2 h ago
> 
> 
> Mathew’s did not tell us at all to take the video down, we took it down on our own free will. The reason is found in earlier quoted posts.
> 
> 
> reading that thread, it’s hard to see where the truth lies.


Why did you take it down is my question…


----------



## Mathias

LostnWoods1 said:


> Why did you take it down is my question…


‘Not sure if your question is for me, I wasn’t involved in that drama fest. I was quoting something that was posted.
I did also read it was a V3 not a V3X, either way, while not a Mathews shooter IMO they do more for the archery hunting industry than any other manufacturer.


----------



## CBB

Billy H said:


> You will probably be interested in the VX3 first cracked limb thread in general archery. Mathews made them take down the video. Brand new bow cracked on film .



Well this outta be interesting.....


----------



## Billy H

CBB said:


> Well this outta be interesting.....


 Honestly I believe that any bow from any manufacturer could have a faulty limb. Only time will tell if it is a wide spread problem like the old bowtechs. As was posted Right now it's conflicting info on weather or not mathews ask that the video be pulled.


----------



## 12-Ringer

j.d.m. said:


> Just curious Joe, why so against them? I plan to build 2 or 3 for my in-laws property up north. Since my FIL is getting up there, and doesn’t feel comfortable in tree stands that much anymore, I’ve been collecting lumber and what not from pallets and crates to build some. Planning on elevating at least 8’ up. Will be sweet for days when it’s raining or snowing during the rut and still want to hunt. Just not sure why some are against them other then bad experience with a vertical bow shot or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just personal preference, I am not blind guy, but certainly understand their purposes. I feel like too many jump into them without any practice thinking it’s all the same and it is definitely not. How many times have you read about someone hitting the edge of a blind window shooting their bow….do that in one of these and you’re likely in for some trouble. Built the way our crew did it, they’re loud, all of the sound echos, the tinted windows are impossible to see through at first and last light, the windows fog easily when it’s warmer inside than out….

Again I haven’t hunted from one yet, but a few whom I respect have shared the input I posted above. My brother was getting into position to shoot a buck at roughly 20 yards and his stab hit the side of the blind and he said the sound sent the deer to the next county


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Honestly I believe that any bow from any manufacturer could have a faulty limb. Only time will tell if it is a wide spread problem like the old bowtechs. As was posted Right now it's conflicting info on weather or not mathews ask that the video be pulled.


I wouldn’t blame Mathews if they asked them to pull the video. Unfortunately, word is already out. Hopefully, this was just a fluke.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> Which engine


6.2


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> You will probably be interested in the VX3 first cracked limb thread in general archery. Mathews made them take down the video. Brand new bow cracked on film .


S__t happens. When I was test shooting bows last summer, I watched the top left limb on a PSE drive split right down the middle at full draw. (I didn't shoot). I still bought a PSE.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> #117 · 2 h ago
> 
> 
> Mathew’s did not tell us at all to take the video down, we took it down on our own free will. The reason is found in earlier quoted posts.
> 
> 
> reading that thread, it’s hard to see where the truth lies.


Exactly. I take all those "bow problem" threads with a grain of salt. Especially since day one, nearly everyone changes strings and cables for some reason. Who pressed it? What did they press it with? 90% of limb issues are probably caused by bow press errors. I love when you see guys buying a $1000.00+ bow and they want to press it with parts from an old stop sign, and a bottle jack.

You see this all the time in gun forums. Self-righteous dude posts a video about how his Glock or (insert firearm here) and then you read on to find out it's 75% after-market parts.


----------



## Mr. October

Oh . .and on the ad feed to the right, I see Optics Planet has black Friday deals. Awesome. I can get 11% off stuff that will ship in 2.5 years or never.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Just personal preference, I am not blind guy, but certainly understand their purposes. I feel like too many jump into them without any practice thinking it’s all the same and it is definitely not. How many times have you read about someone hitting the edge of a blind window shooting their bow….do that in one of these and you’re likely in for some trouble. Built the way our crew did it, they’re loud, all of the sound echos, the tinted windows are impossible to see through at first and last light, the windows fog easily when it’s warmer inside than out….
> 
> Again I haven’t hunted from one yet, but a few whom I respect have shared the input I posted above. My brother was getting into position to shoot a buck at roughly 20 yards and his stab hit the side of the blind and he said the sound sent the deer to the next county


 Blinds do have drawbacks for the archer. They are way more suited to gun hunters . I have a couple hub blinds set up where there is no suitable trees. They are not easy to just get in and shoot out of. You pretty much need to shoot from a chair . You need to practice shooting out of it.Its not the same as shooting from a sitting position a tree. Limited field of view, your window of opportunity is very limited. They are great for covering up movement or for those that cant climb into a treestand, or for a youngster. They definitly serve a purpose, and I use mine from time to time. At times I love it, other times not so much. Personally I'd rather hunt out of a treestand.


----------



## Mathias

I was happy for this mornings showers, made my decision to stay in much easier.
Tomorrow morning I’m hoping the gun crowd pushes one my way.
On the subject of blinds, every year I _say _I’m going to build or buy a hay bale blind, Imbedded in the edge of my NWGS field would be killer I bet.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Oh . .and on the ad feed to the right, I see Optics Planet has black Friday deals. Awesome. I can get 11% off stuff that will ship in 2.5 years or never.


Placed an order through them once......one week later, they advised the item is no longer carried.


----------



## nicko

Having only hunted in a blind a couple times, can't say I like them or not. I've never been a fan of ladder stands. I prefer o hang on.


----------



## CBB

I haven't archery hunted out of a blind only gun. But I have a spot in between food plots where one of those elevated deals would be perfect. It's not at the top of the list but my only other option would be a tripod style stand


----------



## 138104

Going to be windy tomorrow, but Sunday looks perfect if we get some snow on the ground. Nothing beats a blood trail in the snow!


----------



## Mathias

`


----------



## jlh42581

You have quite a bit of snow, barely a dusting here


----------



## Mathias

Melted fast though 🤥


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> I traditionally haven’t been of fan of those blinds….hunting in luxury , heaters and all. However a buddy has one he uses with his boys and it keeps them out and hunting more for sure!
> Some of them are really nice, but also very, very expensive. They look like a sit and leave it to me. Periodically checking screws, fasteners and such.
> Would actually be really nice for an older neighbor I help out extensively. He would love one.
> I agree with joe…strike me more of a rifle and/or crossbow std….seems could be tough shooting a vert. bow from (clearance, steep angles down, etc…). Would def make for a nice gun hut. Would be really nice to be in one of them when it’s raining (especially with the smoke pole) or the wind is shipping!!
> For those that have a good bit of land….not a bad idea. For the very small parcel I own….not too feasible though. Now I am actually getting jealous as late season would def be a great flinty option [emoji106]


We all hunt to get what we want out of the experience,which is why there's so many differing opinions.I'm very opinionated when it comes to my own personal code of ethics and I've pushed those ethics on my son.I would never hunt out of a blind,over a foodplot,bait or use a crossbow unless I had no other choice.In fact,the idea of hunting turkeys from a blind really turns me off. I hate running shots at big game but cringe at the thought of someone ground pounding a bird.Yep, a little hypocritical.In fact,I used to instantly have bad thoughts every time I'd see a guy with his Rem 760 jammaster with a cheap tasco scope on see-thru mounts.I have softened over time but I can't help the way I feel.What has changed is the way I look at other hunters.I could care less what people hunt with or how they hunt as long as they're getting what they want from the experience.I judge myself not others because the bottom line is,nobody really gives a frog's fat bagonia what I do or how I do it.Also,with the way we're losing hunters,it really doesn't matter how other guy's hunt.I guess my point is,nobdy really cares how great,rich,smart or whatever anyone else is.We all live in the same parallel universe and we all have similar issues.Needing to prove anything to other people for attention is simply a waste of time because nobody cares.Be happy with your own self.It's a lot easier that way.If I could just get my own kids to understand that.


----------



## jacobh

So what u get Matt??


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> We all hunt to get what we want out of the experience,which is why there's so many differing opinions.I'm very opinionated when it comes to my own personal code of ethics and I've pushed those ethics on my son.I would never hunt out of a blind,over a foodplot,bait or use a crossbow unless I had no other choice.In fact,the idea of hunting turkeys from a blind really turns me off. I hate running shots at big game but cringe at the thought of someone ground pounding a bird.Yep, a little hypocritical.In fact,I used to instantly have bad thoughts every time I'd see a guy with his Rem 760 jammaster with a cheap tasco scope on see-thru mounts.I have softened over time but I can't help the way I feel.What has changed is the way I look at other hunters.I could care less what people hunt with or how they hunt as long as they're getting what they want from the experience.I judge myself not others because the bottom line is,nobody really gives a frog's fat bagonia what I do or how I do it.Also,with the way we're losing hunters,it really doesn't matter how other guy's hunt.I guess my point is,nobdy really cares how great,rich,smart or whatever anyone else is.We all live in the same parallel universe and we all have similar issues.Needing to prove anything to other people for attention is simply a waste of time because nobody cares.Be happy with your own self.It's a lot easier that way.If I could just get my own kids to understand that.


Far too much emphasis is put on what everybody else is doing and how they do it these days, that's for sure. I have enough to worry about in my own little bubble but as long as nobody infringes on me, my family or my property I won't bother them either.

I take offense to some of those comments though  . I use a 30-30 marlin with an old 3x9 redfield scope with see-through mounts. While I rarely ever shoot at running deer, they end up just as dead as if they were standing still, providing I get a clear shot. If I don't have a clear shot I won't squeeze that trigger.


----------



## dougell

I don't see how a guy can practice a running shot with a rifle so I don't take them,unless it's a wounded animal.It used to bug me,Now I don't care what other people do.A lot of it has to do with the way we were raised hunting.When I was about 13 or 14,my older brother and I were getting ready to cross a barbed wire fence when a grouse flushed.He missed that bird with both barrels and I rolled the one on the ground that walked out as he was standing there with his thumb up his butt.He beat me like an unwanted step-child for shooting a bird on the ground and it stuck with me ever since.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> So what u get Matt??


Pretty sure that was from last year.


----------



## Mathias

Late season pic from last year. Hoping I don’t see any snow this year!


----------



## nicko

Kinda cold but windy tomorrow. Should have snow to hunt in Potter at the end of next week if it isn't already on the ground.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Doug, I never practiced flying shots with sporting clays or anything else but I still managed to knock down the first flying grouse I ever shot at with a shotgun. Obviously, pellets versus a single projectile are considerably different but the premise is the same...it's about the lead you give them. 

Shooting at a running deer isn't something I've done a lot of and never from hundreds of yards away, but I sit where I don't often encounter running deer. If they are I'll let them stop on their own or I'll try to stop them. I guess the bottom line for me is...if I feel confident in my ability with the shot I'm given, I'll take it...otherwise I'm not squeezing the trigger.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Never had much luck planting trees in the woods,
planted 10 white oaks in tubes that were either ran over by deer or chewed and killed by mice.
6 apple trees that I put a 4 foot wire cage around each one that were killed by fire blight.
175 white spruce seedlings that most died from lack of sunlight.
The 20 or so spruce that lived grew about 6 inches in close to 10 years so I started cutting trees around them to open up the canopy to give them more sunlight.
Those trees shot up about 3 feet in 3 years and 1/2 those were destroyed by rubbing bucks.
I started cutting down junk trees and hinge cutting, creating a thick area for the deer.
This has worked well, with lots of new growth and the deer are always in there.
Then the neighboring 40 acre property was clearcut within 200 yards of my small clearcut so I quit cutting my area.
The deer seem to leave the blueberry bushes in the woods alone, but tear up the ones I planted in my field...lol
Every year I kill a buck ,I like to think I got the bugger that tore up my trees or plantings.
Funny story...once, while I was at the land I kept hearing this loud bawling sound coming from back in the woods.
I went to investigate, and as I got closer I saw it was fawn INSIDE one of my fences around an apple tree.
Now mind you, this fence was 4 foot tall and about 4 foot diameter with a 8 foot tall tree in the center.
As I was fixated on the wild fawn screaming in that cage trying to get out I didn't notice momma doe 10 feet to my left!
She snorted and backed off while I tried to get that fawn out of my fence.
That fawn was bouncing around in that fence like a pinball screaming the whole time while I worked trying to free it.
I had to bend the wire fence up as far as I could at the bottom and got it up maybe a foot off the ground while looking over my shoulder so I didn't get stomped.
Finally, the little bugger shot out from under the fence and ran to momma bawling the whole way.
What a rush.
Good luck to those going out.


----------



## Mathias

Most trees don’t grow well in the woods. My field planted Norway and White spruce grow like weeds. The deer and I are appreciative of the thermal cover they provide.
Good rescue of the fawn. I did this several years back


----------



## rambofirstblood

Mathias said:


> Most trees don’t grow well in the woods. My field planted Norway and White spruce grow like weeds. The deer and I are appreciative of the thermal cover they provide.
> Good rescue of the fawn. I did this several years back
> View attachment 7509112


I have learned the hard way that sunlight is the key to growing trees in the woods.
That Buck you saved is probably the fawn I rescued all grown up


----------



## CBB

They're going to hit them hard here this weekend. Just hope the local bucks get shot by my kids or find a place to hide!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Dammit, stop getting along with each other. This is affecting my creative process.


I'll be your huckleberry 



full moon64 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving too All...Stay safe everyone....Good luck too all bow hunters...I'm sorry I"m just not impressed with any gun kills..deer or bear...I came too this site for ARCHERYTALK>..Thats what should be spoken here..
> I'm a die hard bow hunter...
> If anyone ever want too take the challenge,and come hunt public land PM me...I have stands if you dont....or equipment I can help...A safety belt is a must..or truck doesnt move or bragging is not allowed....We keep that under our hats


Maybe you should the one to start a new PA thread when the time comes...with a notice up top that reads: All members who mention gun hunting in any form shall be beheaded!

This thread has gone to gun talk this time of year for a long time now. A few other members share your opinion about not wanting to see it but I believe they tolerate it, refrain from commenting on such things or skip this thread for a few weeks till it's over.
You could help keep the discussion archery related by telling us what you see while your out with your bow this gun season but that would likely not happen for 2 reasons. 
One: somebody might see you going to or already in your secret spot with those orange clothes on, so you probably won't go.
Two: you never share such details in the slightest. I get the secrecy but c'mon...it's not like saying something as vague as...I saw a porcupine amble by...or I saw 11 deer...or I passed a 20yd shot on a decent buck is bragging or giving away GPS coordinates to your spot or a trophy buck, though you act like such details would.

I don't feel that someone mentioning what they see while out to be bragging...to me that means they're doing something right to have put themselves in the right place at the right time to have seen those animals.

Maybe gun kills aren't impressive to you but I feel many of the other members that frequent this thread like to see other's success...no matter what weapon was used to obtain it. I won't argue that killing animals with a bow is often more rewarding but I don't look down on myself or anyone else that takes an animal with a gun.

True that some people can't wait till kill something and run to social media to "share" it and or brag...but I don't consider most of the frequent members who visit this thread to be doing that at all. They are sharing their success among friends, real world and web, who like to see it.

Hope you had a good thanksgiving moon and if you go out...good luck!


----------



## jacobh

I’m headed south for gun season. Always love Md hunting but now stuck on 476 southbound no clue what’s happening but it sucks


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> I’m headed south for gun season. Always love Md hunting but now stuck on 476 southbound no clue what’s happening but it sucks


----------



## Mathias

Flash sale at Nordstrom?


----------



## 12-Ringer

We arrived in camp about an hour ago and I’m telling you this….more people and more camps open than at any time that I can recall since I was a kid….police were out in force we lost count around 35.

Snowing hard now, more than an inch on the ground already…winds cranking too.

I am betting the Sunday is the reason for the influx…heck it’s why I’m here…2-days of hunting and no time off from work


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> We arrived in camp about an hour ago and I’m telling you this….more people and more camps open than at any time that I can recall since I was a kid….


That's great to hear. 👍

I was never part of a camp growing up, I always hunted local with my father and a group of guys. We had all of the hunting we could handle, and then some. And none of us were really of the camp mindset.

Ironically, now that I'm older, and have pretty much stopped hunting, I sometimes think of getting a camp. I have absolutely no need for one, as I live out in the country on a farm already, so I don't need to "get away". 

But the more the tradition seems to die away, the more I seem to be drawn into it. Strange.


----------



## Bigmike23

I walked over 12 miles today going to all the public spots I have trail cams. Wanna get them all out before the orange army enters the woods. 
Going into my last spot I walked by 3 guys coming out with no fluorescent orange on and had loppers and saws in all their hands. Absolutely brazen and unbelievable. 1 was armed so I didn't say anything but God I wish I could have taken a picture of them and their vehicles plate and send it to a warden. Unreal


----------



## 12-Ringer

The wind here is unreal…feels like I’m still in KS…our weather station says 25 degrees, but it definitely close to zero with the chill…. the winds Have everything going sideways including this hen who crashed into the tailgate of our trailer as we were loading bikes to take to the lease for the seniors…


----------



## full moon64

Bigmike23 said:


> I walked over 12 miles today going to all the public spots I have trail cams. Wanna get them all out before the orange army enters the woods.
> Going into my last spot I walked by 3 guys coming out with no fluorescent orange on and had loppers and saws in all their hands. Absolutely brazen and unbelievable. 1 was armed so I didn't say anything but God I wish I could have taken a picture of them and their vehicles plate and send it to a warden. Unreal


Mike wish you lived closer sounds like you needed a another guy with you...I did samething yesterday...took all sign of me away...I dont ever dress like I'm a hunter..
.I never move anything too road in daylight..All early or late pm...When I was younger..I put all my stands up late night while deer where gone from beds..IT worked like a charm waiting for right wind..I never hunt a bad wind..I will stay home..


----------



## Pyme

Bigmike23 said:


> Going into my last spot I walked by 3 guys coming out with no fluorescent orange on and had loppers and saws in all their hands. Absolutely brazen and unbelievable.


I can see a random stray twig here or there, but loppers and saws? 😳


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pyme said:


> I can see a random stray twig here or there, but loppers and saws?


Well you know, they have to go clean up their Honey holes; you know those special areas they found deep in Public land that they’ve laid claim to……you know those places that the last time they saw them was, well….last year around this time How dare mother nature allow new growth to occur


----------



## full moon64

Pyme said:


> I can see a random stray twig here or there, but loppers and saws? 😳


Never used saw even my private land years...Any Mature buck would notice cut tree branches etc...More cover better my chances...


----------



## jacobh

Yea didn’t know that area well enough. Real bad accident westbound was closed and half of east bound. Car under tractor trailer. Rear ended trailer and all that’s sticking out is the trunk!!! Didn’t look good

QUOTE="Pyme, post: 1114178418, member: 418040"]




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Well you know, they have to go clean up their Honey holes; you know those special areas they found deep in Public land that they’ve laid claim to……you know those places that the last time they saw them was, well….last year around this time How dare mother nature allow new growth to occur


I was going to hit the "Like" button, but didn't know whether to hit 👍, or 😳, or 😆, or 😡. 

Did they have the required 5 gallon bucket, flipped upside down at the base of a tree, to lay definitive claim to their spot?


----------



## Mathias

Worst 2 weeks of the year, sorry. 
Good luck to all you good guys, sincerely.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Car under tractor trailer. Rear ended trailer and all that’s sticking out is the trunk!!! Didn’t look good


If I had to venture a guess.... texting. 🥴

But you hate to see _any_ accident like that. 😟


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Worst 2 weeks of the year, sorry.
> Good luck to all you good guys, sincerely.


POST of the day I feel same way...and doe mixed in all two weeks...OMG


----------



## j.d.m.

full moon64 said:


> POST of the day I feel same way...and doe mixed in all two weeks...OMG


This and Sunday open, is why camps are full again. Along with extended bear for a few days, with snow, equals bang bang… witch I don’t have an issue with. It should produce some results. Good luck to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

agreed I can’t even imagine man No way it ended up well. They had the blankets up and with the car under yo trunk. I feel sorry for that person/people and their loved ones!!


QUOTE="Pyme, post: 1114179041, member: 418040"]
If I had to venture a guess.... texting. 🥴

But you hate to see _any_ accident like that. 😟
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Johnboy60

Doe have been off limits the first week in 2F for quite a few years now. Not sure why they opened it up this year especially considering that they had already reduced the number of doe tags for 2F. I remember well the last time they did this. I was out there with my sons and it was an absolute war. They did it for a number of years in a row and really put a hurting on the herd. It took awhile for the deer to come back to a point where you would actually see five or six in a group. I hope it’s not going to be a repeat of the slaughter they did back then.


----------



## 138104

I’m looking forward to rifle. Not too concerned about the herd in my area. There are plenty to go around.


----------



## Mathias

Well with the concurrent seasons, maybe it’ll be score early and then go home.


----------



## CBB

I think it's going to be ugly up here. 
I've seen plenty of guys filling their dmaps happily in the first week over the last few years. With doe tag allocations and dmap allocations up this year and with the snow......it's going to be a slaughter. 

Year to year doe allocation changes and season reg changes don't make much sense. To me it looks like they are trying to reduce the herd again this year. 

I'll be sitting with my daughter in the morning. Dad will be out the ridge on ANF, my nephew will be in one of the stands on my land, my boy will be on Collins pines or ANF somewhere nearby.. 


Good luck, be safe...


----------



## 12-Ringer

The hardware store in Galeton had at least 40 people in line buying their hunting licenses….the clerk actually reminded one impatient patron that license went on sale in July!


----------



## muzzypower

Im just across the border in western ny. Considering going to 1b public land in the morning with wild hopes of a giant coming in front of me. I’ve never gotten the gumption to actually do it. Wondering how crazy it will actually be.


----------



## tyepsu

I have a love/hate relationship with gun season. I grew up in a family that only gun hunted, so it's how I got introduced to deer hunting. Also, it's the one time a year I get to hunt with my uncle, his friends from New Hampshire , my brother and nephews. 

On the other hand I feel it brings out a lot of lazy hunters and guys that lack woodsmenship and shoot at anything that moves. In my own selfish way, I wish there were bow only counties. I can only imagine how many bucks would make it to older class. Living now in Ohio I can notice the difference in mindset between PA hunters and Midwest hunters. Most the hunters around where I live in Ohio won't shoot anything under 130. 

Anyway, I'll be in a tree with my 12 year old nephew in the morning. We both have our buck tag, a doe tag and bear tag. 3A is open to bear this first week. Should be an interesting day tomorrow.


----------



## Billy H

Keep your heads low.


----------



## LostnWoods1

I’ll be in my climber with bow in hand. Across the road they can shotgun hunt so I’m confident they may push something over to me.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Think I have enough nibbles for tomorrow? I'm not sure the chocolate covered pretzels or those ham 'n cheese sandwich's will survive the morning. 
I'm going to leave the woods heavier then I went in...one way or the other.

Good luck all, stay safe out there!


----------



## CBB

Stay safe men. 
Good luck.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Think I have enough nibbles for tomorrow? I'm not sure the chocolate covered pretzels or those ham 'n cheese sandwich's will survive the morning.
> I'm going to leave the woods heavier then I went in...one way or the other.
> 
> Good luck all, stay safe out there!


Be sure to pace yourself there AJ… You Gotta make that last until dark.

Sitting in the car enjoying the bottom half of my Wawa 20 ounce before heading out to spend the day being buffeted by the wind. Not necessarily cold enough for it but I brought along the Cabela’s Berber fleece with windshear. Either that or the coveralls suit… Just not sure which one yet. 

Good luck everybody and stay safe.


----------



## Gene94

Good luck everyone! Stay safe.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

I woke up an hour ago, tried to talk myself into it, I really did, but my heart just isn't into it. Grabbed a flashlight, took the dogs for a walk out in the snow for about 20 minutes, let them do their thing, came back in, brewed a pot of coffee, started a fire, and am sitting back, waiting hear the first shot in about 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Mathias

A first for me, was in the truck heading down the driveway and I changed course. Between the winds and how I feel this morning it was a difficult no-brainer.

Good luck, since none of you are hunting my spots, I hope you shoot some monsters!


----------



## 138104

Got my co-worker settled in for his first ever hunt and I am hunting a new set this morning. Hope the wind isn’t too bad as I am not protected from it here.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Gene94

I'm in a fairly low impact stand on my property just in case the neighbors push a good one to me. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

First shot of the morning just sounded in the distance


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> First shot of the morning just sounded in the distance







Shucks Jimbob, get me some more bullets!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Forgot what it’s like, they are banging away now….pretty nuts


----------



## Gene94

First shot that a member of our family chat heard was 9 minutes before legal light....

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

First shot was at 6:52. Really surprised by that.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> *Got my co-worker settled in for his first ever hunt* and I am hunting a new set this morning. Hope the wind isn’t too bad as I am not protected from it here.


That's good stuff right there. 👍


----------



## nicko

First shot heard up here in my corner of 5C at 7:06 AM. Wind is not terrible… Kind of comes in waves and settles down for a little bit… But the Berber fleece is doing its job and keeping me comfortable.


----------



## Pyme

I imagine this thread is going to light up, now that it's legal shooting hours all the way across the state.


----------



## jacobh

Ive seen 2 so far in Md but nothing I consider worth shooting. Nice here I’ve heard 2 shots all morning all far away


----------



## Mathias

Take cover my friends 🦌


----------



## nicko

Just had three big bodied ones pass by but screened by brush… They were jogging wearing fluorescent vests and headlamps.


----------



## J_Burk

1st shot was 640 in a SGL in 4D. Heard 5 before 7 am


----------



## Johnboy60

Pyme said:


> I woke up an hour ago, tried to talk myself into it, I really did, but my heart just isn't into it. Grabbed a flashlight, took the dogs for a walk out in the snow for about 20 minutes, let them do their thing, came back in, brewed a pot of coffee, started a fire, and am sitting back, waiting hear the first shot in about 45 minutes or so.


Same here. I’m waiting until tomorrow, just doe hunting anyway and I don’t want to be a de facto driver for the guys in there up in stands. I want the big bucks to get away so they get even bigger for next Archery season.


----------



## nicko

Nothing like hunting within earshot of suburbia… Leaf blowers and barking dogs.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Nothing like hunting within earshot of suburbia… Leaf blowers and barking dogs.


Great ideas, I’m almost out of firecrackers 😃


----------



## 138104

Shooting around me is starting to pick up, but no deer seen yet. Wind isn’t too bad, but the gusts are a bit rough.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Nothing like hunting within earshot of suburbia… Leaf blowers and barking dogs.


Many years ago, I used to hunt straight across the valley from where they were building a house (opposite ridges, about 300 yards apart). It was kind of nice... the workers always had a radio going, loudly, so I could listen to music all day while I was in my treestand. 🎸🎼🎶


----------



## full moon64

THX MATT I"AM


Pyme said:


> I woke up an hour ago, tried to talk myself into it, I really did, but my heart just isn't into it. Grabbed a flashlight, took the dogs for a walk out in the snow for about 20 minutes, let them do their thing, came back in, brewed a pot of coffee, started a fire, and am sitting back, waiting hear the first shot in about 45 minutes or so.


This happen over 25 years ago.....Too me...I realized best times too hunt..and safest...Season Bowhunter always now...If I can find right hunter I have alot good land too share.Tuff too find dedicated bowhunter willing too walk...I walk two mile aday year round..for this..
These rifles that can shoot as far as you can see..Thats where it gets dangerous...You have know idea the hunter behind the tree that far away....Should be like Iowa,,,Shot gun slug only...STAY SAFE BOWHUNTERS


----------



## Pyme

I've only heard one shot here so far, about 20 minutes ago, and it's been legal shooting hours for almost an hour and a half now.


----------



## nicko

Pretty quiet here in 5C so far. Three of us up here and have yet to see one deer. Heard very few shots so far but then again, this wind is cranking at times so I’m not sure how well I can hear shots if they’re not within reasonable distance.


----------



## jlh42581

Let's kill all the deer to make sure none die of CWD


----------



## CBB

Report so far

Dad saw 2 doe and a shooter. No shot opportunities.
Gage 4 doe. 
Nephew 3 doe and a guy shot at of the doe
Daughter and I doe and a fawn.

Most of the shooting has been kinda distant. Definitely slowed down. Guys should start moving around soon


----------



## full moon64

jlh42581 said:


> Let's kill all the deer to make sure none die of CWD


 totally agree
Thats pretty much will happen,,,2 weeks doe and buck...rifle ..Its gonna put hurting on the herd...


----------



## nicko

Gun season comes and goes every year in Pennsylvania. There are always plenty of deer left at the end of those two weeks. And there are always plenty of deer at the start of the next season.

With all the doom and gloom, you swear this is the first time hunters have ever been able to chase deer with guns in the state.


----------



## Mathias

But this is AT we have to b!tch about something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nukeshtr

I despise politics and am trying my hardest to ignore the idiots looking to engage anyone and everyone. But what is up with the dipsh*ts writing BIDON on deer that are hit along the roads here in north central PA? Are we that pathetic? Sickens me


----------



## pbuck

Nukeshtr said:


> I despise politics and am trying my hardest to ignore the idiots looking to engage anyone and everyone. But what is up with the dipsh*ts writing BIDON on deer that are hit along the roads here in north central PA? Are we that pathetic? Sickens me


One trip to the A&E cesspool here on AT and you’ll understand.


----------



## nicko

Nukeshtr said:


> I despise politics and am trying my hardest to ignore the idiots looking to engage anyone and everyone. But what is up with the dipsh*ts writing BIDON on deer that are hit along the roads here in north central PA? Are we that pathetic? Sickens me


No, we are not that pathetic. The dope who went out of their way to go paint that on a dead roadkilled deer is the one who is pathetic.

It has been an unbelievably slow morning. Out of the three of us, not one of us has seen a deer. Very little shooting heard in the distances… Climbed down from my stand and relocated to a calmer side of the mountain out of the wind to see if anything is different over here. If I haven’t seen anything by 1 o’clock, probably gonna pull up at stakes and call it a day and get back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nukeshtr

I struggle to believe the “dope” isn’t one of us. I’ve gotten sucked down this rabbit hole in the past few years…. But no more. There has to be something illegal about defacing a game animal. I don’t see anyone who’s not been around deer to have the audacity to do it. I’m just at a loss. Isn’t there any place or thing that’s safe from this? I don’t even know what to say


----------



## Pyme

pbuck said:


> One trip to the A&E cesspool here on AT and you’ll understand.


I really wish that A&E could be for what I think it _was_ intended for... All of the non-archery off-topic things that happen in life. 

And then have a _SEPARATE_ political forum, so that A&E could function.... functionally.....


----------



## Pyme

Nukeshtr said:


> I despise politics and am trying my hardest to ignore the idiots looking to engage anyone and everyone. But what is up with the dipsh*ts writing *** on deer that are hit along the roads here in north central PA? Are we that pathetic? Sickens me


I edited out the name, to take all politics out of this, though everybody knew who it was, so did I really do anything? 🥴

Anyway, will this lighten the mood about roadkills (I think this actually came from another thread on here)? 😎


----------



## Nukeshtr

Thanks. Wasn’t thinking about that


----------



## 138104

First time hunter got it done at 9:45.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> First time hunter got it done at 9:45.


Excellent, and congratulations!! 👍👍👍

Thanks for bringing a new hunter into the sport.

Now introduce them to archery and see if they can get interested in bowhunting as well.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to the new hunter


----------



## Aspade17

I’ve been blessed my entire life to have hundreds of acres of family ground to hunt and fortunately still do. This year though I put some time in on a piece of public that I’ve never messed with other than during spring Turkey season. 
My dad warned me that it used to get a ton of pressure during rifle season, when I pulled in late today at 545 I was expecting there to be multiple vehicles. Turns out I was the only person there. 

Quite sad to see honestly. At the ripe age of 30 even I can remember a time 15-20 years ago when multiple old timers would show up at my paps farm to hunt and all of my uncles would be there. This time of the year was truthfully better than Christmas, and now all the old timers have passed away and only 2-3 uncles hunt. 

Just things you think about while sipping thermos coffee I suppose 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy60

pbuck said:


> One trip to the A&E cesspool here on AT and you’ll understand.


This isn’t true.


----------



## nicko

Very slow opening day for us. Zero deer seen and packed it in by 1 PM. I have never seen good movement on this property in stiff winds like we had today. Saw multiple people walking through the woods with no orange, no bright colors, not aware it is hunting season. Oh well… Will get back at it tomorrow morning… Oh that’s right, tomorrow is Sunday and we can hunt this one.


----------



## CBB

We took a short lunch break. Saw 1 small doe bedded on the way out. I had the daughter hold off to wait for a mature deer. This thing couldn't have been 50lbs. 
We're set back up hoping for an afternoon buck or a mature doe for her.


----------



## ZDC

Going out with the boom stick brings back all the memories from my first years hunting


----------



## ZDC

Also the only action I've seen all day was 2 squirrels doing the dirty in the tree about 40 yards away


----------



## Bigmike23

My brother just scored. I had my camera above him about 300 yards, and that buck walked by it about 5 in the morning headed his way. I texted him and told him that buck was around and be ready. Sure enough he got em


----------



## nicko

Bigmike23 said:


> My brother just scored. I had my camera above him about 300 yards, and that buck walked by it about 5 in the morning headed his way. I texted him and told him that buck was around and be ready. Sure enough he got em
> View attachment 7510013
> 
> View attachment 7510012


Congrats to your bro!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> First time hunter got it done at 9:45.


Congrats to the new hunter and good on you Dave for getting somebody new into the fold.


----------



## Pyme

My wife and I were out walking our dogs around in our pasture at about 3:00-3:30 today. 

In the 45 minutes or so that we were out there, I heard one shot so far off in the distance that you could barely hear it. 

It was a very quiet opening day.


----------



## jlh42581

I didn't hunt this afternoon. Ran my griddle for the last hour of daylight. Not a single shot. I know of a few good bucks killed today.


----------



## ZDC

About 30 minutes before dark I missed a shot on a doe. It was on a supper big one, 207 yards , offhand. 

I know that is pretty far for an offhand shot but I can group my 308 in a 8- 12 inch circle at 200. 

I looked all over, no blood , no hair. Did find were the bullet impacted the ground. 

Followed were she ran for about 75 yards with no bloom on the snow.


----------



## nicko

I know not everybody has checked in but from everything I’ve read here on AT and on a Pennsylvania hunting page on Facebook, it has been a fairly slow day for most. Many of you have probably seen in this thread I’ve been keeping track of what is rated as a good day for hunting and peak movement times based on game movement calendars and corresponding barometric pressure. Today is a one star rating day (1 out of 4) on the game movement calendar and barometric pressure was below 30 which together equates to a slow day… Tomorrow is rated to be pretty much the same as today. 

Hoping that the deer will buck that trend and be the anomaly.


----------



## CBB

We had a few more deer come out this afternoon. Our day total was 7. Last deer was a buck at about 125-150 yards. We could see forks but no brows at that range. I wish he would have came closer. She's killed a few does but never a buck. She would have been thrilled. 
Back at it tomorrow until 10am then she heads back for home.


----------



## Gene94

I saw 2 forkies, 7 doe, and 2 unidentified today. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> I know not everybody has checked in but from everything I’ve read here on AT and on a Pennsylvania hunting page on Facebook, it has been a fairly slow day for most. Many of you have probably seen in this thread I’ve been keeping track of what is rated as a good day for hunting and peak movement times based on game movement calendars and corresponding barometric pressure. Today is a one star rating day (1 out of 4) on the game movement calendar and barometric pressure was below 30 which together equates to a slow day… Tomorrow is rated to be pretty much the same as today.
> 
> Hoping that the deer will buck that trend and be the anomaly.


That’s interesting. When is the next 3 or 4 star day?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> That’s interesting. When is the next 3 or 4 star day?


end of this coming week and through Sunday, December 5… (12/5 a day we cannot hunt). But Thursday through Saturday should be better days. I haven’t been paying attention to this very long but I am starting to see a pattern. Barometric pressure appears to be a factor but for anybody who has paid attention to BM, This may not come as a surprise. BM above 30 equates to better movement


----------



## nicko

And barometric pressure starting to ramp up on Monday, December 6 so even though it’s not initially rated a top day, the high pressure might help offset. Just some things to keep an eye on and see if you notice any correlation between deer movement and this data.

Black line at the bottom of the graph shows barometric pressure. Weather underground is a really good site if you want to get more detailed weather data.


----------



## rogersb

6 doe. Should have shot a big one a little after noon but let her walk and then had a pretty uneventful afternoon.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I had 7 does between 8:30 & 9am work up the point I was sitting on in 4D, then 2 more around noon that was it. Have a doe tag but opener isn't the day to fill it when there's a buck tag to be filled too. 

Very few shots, nothing close. Of the camps up here I heard of 2 bucks getting shot. Wind was brutal first half the day 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

3 hunting with us

My cousin who took a buck in archery dropped two doe before 9

I saw 11 doe and two buck, both buck legal, passed on one, studied the other too long and didn’t have a chance if I wanted it so you know it wasn’t great. Could have shot 8 of the 11 doe no issue.

My brother had a spike camp out on front of him for a bit.

My brother and I didn’t hunt the evening….not sure why he changed his mind, I just quickly became unmotivated for several reasons as the rest of the day evolved.

Actually drove home to avoid the storm…apparently 5-7” starting at midnight tonight through 8AM on Monday….didn’t want an already 4.5 he drive evolving into a 7 hour drive or worse.

10 hours of driving for a 5 hour hunt….

Can’t remember a time since I was a kid when I heard that much shooting…some were so close my brother and I thought it was each other AND we were on our private ground? Have a feeling there was a lot of I see hair, shoot…didn’t even have to be brown this year in 3A.

There is no doubt in my mind that there were a few out feeding in the cut corn at first light and a team of guys opened fire before legal shooting time. There were at least two maybe three different calibers firing off at the same time. I could see the neighbors over there doing one of those; OK everybody ready on three.

Digital road signs all along 15, 180 , and northern part of 80 all warning of impending winter weather…and the forecast here on Aston for tomorrow is 52 degrees


----------



## muzzypower

nicko said:


> end of this coming week and through Sunday, December 5… (12/5 a day we cannot hunt). But Thursday through Saturday should be better days. I haven’t been paying attention to this very long but I am starting to see a pattern. Barometric pressure appears to be a factor but for anybody who has paid attention to BM, This may not come as a surprise. BM above 30 equates to better movement
> 
> View attachment 7510133
> View attachment 7510134
> View attachment 7510135


Star rating on solunar tables are typically highest in and around the full moon and new moons.


----------



## nicko

muzzypower said:


> Star rating on solunar tables are typically highest in and around the full moon and new moons.


Yes....have seen the same.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Be sure to pace yourself there AJ… You Gotta make that last until dark.
> 
> Sitting in the car enjoying the bottom half of my Wawa 20 ounce before heading out to spend the day being buffeted by the wind. Not necessarily cold enough for it but I brought along the Cabela’s Berber fleece with windshear. Either that or the coveralls suit… Just not sure which one yet.
> 
> Good luck everybody and stay safe.


Sandwich's actually made it till 11:30 and the choco pretzels till after noon. Didn't eat anything else....strange...even for me.



Perry24 said:


> First shot was at 6:52. Really surprised by that.


I was surprised too...first shot heard wasn't until 6:55am



full moon64 said:


> This happen over 25 years ago.....Too me...I realized best times too hunt..and safest...Season Bowhunter always now...If I can find right hunter I have alot good land too share.Tuff too find dedicated bowhunter willing too walk...I walk two mile aday year round..for this..
> These rifles that can shoot as far as you can see..Thats where it gets dangerous...You have know idea the hunter behind the tree that far away....Should be like Iowa,,,Shot gun slug only...STAY SAFE BOWHUNTERS


You do realize that not every hunter shoots hundreds of yards or does so with no regard for what's beyond the target...right???


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> That’s interesting. When is the next 3 or 4 star day?


Yesterday...... _Always_ yesterday...... 😅


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Sandwich's actually made it till 11:30 and the choco pretzels till after noon. Didn't eat anything else....strange...even for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised too...first shot heard wasn't until 6:55am
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that not every hunter shoots hundreds of yards or does so with no regard for what's beyond the target...right???


I see a new episode of “PA Hunters Unscripted” in the near future.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was a slow day for me and dad...at least the first half anyway. I was just about to radio him at 11:35am and see if he saw anything when the 50th shot for the day rang out....and it was his.
Turned out 4 doe got in behind him before he knew it, he rushed the shot.......and missed! 

I ended up seeing 9 doe and 2 fawns...all in the pm from around 12:30 till dark. Took a big a doe, pictured below with about a 37yd shot at 1:32pm. She didn't go 20yds but of course she had to "go to water".







.









I counted 92 shots heard for the entire day, most were probably over 1/2 a mile and further away while only a handful were close. Farmers I associate with didn't hunt much today but managed to get a doe and missed a few including a nice 6pt and another buck described as being massive. I told them to send it my way but you know how that goes.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> I see a new episode of “PA Hunters Unscripted” in the near future.


Is that gonna be anything like that "Real Housewives" thing?

Cause if I have to look at these guys, catting around in tight camo coveralls and high rubber boots, going to happy hours eating Vienna sausages on little toothpicks and drinking Bud Light in real glasses, trying to outdo each other..... I'm out. 🤯


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Was a slow day for me and dad...at least the first half anyway. I was just about to radio him at 11:35am and see if he saw anything when the 50th shot for the day rang out....and it was his.
> Turned out 4 doe got in behind him before he knew it, he rushed the shot.......and missed!
> 
> I ended up seeing 9 doe and 2 fawns...all in the pm from around 12:30 till dark. Took a big a doe, pictured below with about a 37yd shot at 1:32pm. She didn't go 20yds but of course she had to "go to water".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I counted 92 shots heard for the entire day, most were probably over 1/2 a mile and further away while only a handful were close. Farmers I associate with didn't hunt much today but managed to get a doe and missed a few including a nice 6pt and another buck described as being massive. I told them to send it my way but you know how that goes.


Congrats AJ… Looks like a big girl.


----------



## jlh42581

Probably an inch on the deck right now


----------



## CBB

Day 2 will start shortly. I'm up before the kids. Sipping coffee and eating breakfast. 
From what I heard 1 buck did get drug out of the ANF not far from our land. I guess I will figure it out over time which one it was. 
Cell cams showed 4 bucks out back last night. One of the 3 being legal. A nice 6 that Caitlin would be thrilled with. If she gets a clean shot on a mature doe today I will let her shoot that also. She has only killed 3 deer and she's 21. She's seen bucks, luck just hasn't gone her way. She'll only be out until about 10 today and is trying to beat the weather that's coming in this afternoon on her way home. 

Not sure where the boys will go today. We will figure that out in the next hour. Dad has his spot picked out. 
This is the part of rifle I enjoy the most, the family time.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Take cover my friends 🦌
> View attachment 7509643


Thx MATT I"AM


----------



## 138104

We have a coating of snow, which is perfect. Anymore than this and then the driveway becomes an issue. Anyway, I will be out solo until noon today as my son had late soccer games last night and wasn’t home until 11. Then, I have to go get a Christmas tree. Might be able to pull off an afternoon hunt if we can agree on a tree quickly…lol!


----------



## Marlin1938

This showed up on my Instagram page this morning, thought you Pa guys would like to se it . Said it was free range and shot near State College, guys been after 4 years .


----------



## nicko

Snow coming down right now in 5C.


----------



## 138104

I about had a heart attack walking in. There were turkeys roosting near my stand and they all flew down as I was walking under the trees. Didn’t need that much excitement to start my day!

Flurries here in 4B.


----------



## Johnboy60

We have about 2 inches of fresh snow in my area of 2F. Heading out at daybreak. Plan to still hunt for a few hours. Perfect temps for hanging deer.


----------



## 138104

First shots today at 6:37. That’s 2 minutes before legal light. [emoji2957]


----------



## BGM51

Couple inches fresh snow on 3A.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Big difference between this morning and yesterday. Wind is almost dead calm ……







quiet.


----------



## nicko

If I was a predator hunter, I would’ve had a very active morning so far. Five red fox already


----------



## nicko

Shot fired by my buddy… He’s up and searching right now.


----------



## 138104

My view this morning. The turkeys are very active, but no deer yet. Hearing more shooting today than yesterday.


----------



## Mathias

On my second cup of coffee, wife is cooking bacon, Sage is watching a deer in the yard.
Stay close for additional updates…..

P24- not hard to pick one out in those conditions.


----------



## CBB

6 shots in the distance not even close to us. Doesn't seem to be many guys out. Dad said there weren't many guys in town on his way up.


----------



## CBB

I should also throw put a special shout out to my lovely wife. 

Friday she made a breakfast casserole and some kind of breakfast potato dish that we just had tp wq up for breakfast. 

For dinner yesterday 5 Stromboli for all of us. 

I'm lucky to have her


----------



## nicko

Happy Sunday to me!!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Happy Sunday to me!!
> 
> View attachment 7510346


Congrats! Looks like a nice sized doe!

Did your buddy get one too?


----------



## jlh42581

Had a 50lb doe come past, button buck in tow grunting. I think our grunt volumes are too loud.

Heard a shot, she came back minus him.


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> 6 shots in the distance not even close to us. Doesn't seem to be many guys out. Dad said there weren't many guys in town on his way up.


That's because I have to go to church


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Hearing more shooting today than yesterday.


I imagine the guys that were "bucks only" yesterday are getting like guys near closing time at the bar, and starting to take the ugly girls today.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Congrats! Looks like a nice sized doe!
> 
> Did your buddy get one too?


Thanks… She is pretty big… Definitely makes up for the midget I got back in October. Buddy found hair and still searching


----------



## alancac98

I had my grandson in the tree yesterday and he should have gotten his buck - we had a real good morning. Early, we had a nice 6 or 8 and a doe fly through the bottom near the creek, but I couldn't get him maneuvered in the tree to even get the gun up by the time he was through my cut. At about 8:30, a guy drove along the tram road on the opposite ridge putting a whole lot of deer down over the hill and right to us. Three buck were in that group and they ended up right behind our tree stand at 10 yards. To be fair, I couldn't ascertain which direction they were going to go: up over the hill to our right or stay along the side of the hill to our left. Well, they came up to our left and stood briefly broadside, but he was afraid to move too quick and spook them (they had no idea we were even there). Needless to say, they moved up into a thick area that we had no shot into. One did move to the right just enough for him to get a shot at but he missed. I think he did the golf shot thing where you shoot and immediately look to see where the ball went! I'm fighting two things with him right now concerning his hunting. One is that he falls asleep in the stand once we get there and I always have to wake him which then disorients him to get set up. The 2nd is that he never gets the gun up and his eye to the scope when he sees a deer. If he would have gotten the gun up to his eye immediately when I said they were coming up, he would have been ready and only had to make a small adjustment to shoot yesterday. As it is, the gun is down on the rail and not even up to his shoulder - it is still resting on his leg. I even put a skirt around the tree stand to mitigate movement, but that concept has seem to bypass him as well. We are gonna be working on a few things a little bit this afternoon as we are not out in the woods today. My wife made plans for last night and we didn't get home till 11 so there was no hope of getting him up this morning at 4 to tromp back out into the woods.


----------



## 138104

Not seeing deer, but being entertained by a Turkey gobbling. He is going off!


----------



## nicko

My processor is not getting his hands on these tenderloins.


----------



## CBB

I took a walk around the laurel put 2 doe past my nephew and 2 different deer past my daughter but they were running and far from her. 

My boy saw a buck but couldn't get a shot and started tracking it. He covered some turf and caught up to the buck. He was breathing so heavy I guess he fogged his scope and the buck took off. 

Dad's our of cell service so no idea what he's seeing


----------



## Bigmike23

1000 acre deer camp that borders the public I hunt has been a slaughter house the last 2 days. It's been below average 3-5 bucks a year the last 5 years or so. It's at 10 dead so far. 3 of them dandies. I knew with this weather they'd be stacking them this year. I'm not up there till tomorrow with work, but fortunately none of the targets I had on the public were killed on the private. And my dad said he's heard almost no shots come from the public I've been hitting.


----------



## tyepsu

In 3A hunting where I grew up. Yesterday was by far the quietest opening day I can remember when it comes to shooting. It usually sounds like a war the first hour, but not this year. My 12 year old nephew shot a button buck, my dad, my 10 year old nephew and my uncle's friend all missed bucks yesterday. This morning I missed a doe at 135 yards and same uncle's friend missed another buck. We are relaxing until 1pm and then heading back out for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Aspade17

Figured I’d ask here first, is anyone looking to purchase a lone wolf assault II and 4 lone wolf sticks? Sticks have stealth strips and all sticks have double steps on top. Stand also has stealth strips, paracord wrapped, lumbar pad and shoulder straps and hunt comfort seat, Looking to sell face to face so I don’t have to try and ship



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Bigmike23 said:


> 1000 acre deer camp that borders the public I hunt has been a slaughter house the last 2 days. It's been below average 3-5 bucks a year the last 5 years or so. It's at 10 dead so far. 3 of them dandies. I knew with this weather they'd be stacking them this year. I'm not up there till tomorrow with work, but fortunately none of the targets I had on the public were killed on the private. And my dad said he's heard almost no shots come from the public I've been hitting.


BM I see more deer on public then I ever seen private in PA..Maybe more then most see on private here..Know one wants too hike in deep...


----------



## Johnboy60

Finished up my season at 10 o’clock this morning with this doe. It’s skinned now. Gotta move it into the shed to hang for a few days.


----------



## nicko

Johnboy60 said:


> Finished up my season at 10 o’clock this morning with this doe. It’s skinned now. Gotta move it into the shed to hang for a few days.
> View attachment 7510592


Congrats Johnny


----------



## nicko

So my buddy ended up wiffing on his shot this morning… I’m pretty sure the hair that he found and was using as a clue to a hit was raccoon hair.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> Congrats Johnny


Same to you Nick.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> So my buddy ended up wiffing on his shot this morning… I’m pretty sure the hair that he found and was using as a clue to a hit was raccoon hair.


How you find _raccoon_ hair after shooting at a deer?? 😜🤨


----------



## jacobh

Congrats guys. Good to see guys getting some deer


----------



## CBB

Sitting over a clearcut with the 243 and the 357. Doubt I will get to use the 357 here but can't kill one with the pistol if I leave it at home. Standing corn 300 yards above me. Should at least see a deer......


----------



## perryhunter4

CBB said:


> Sitting over a clearcut with the 243 and the 357. Doubt I will get to use the 357 here but can't kill one with the pistol if I leave it at home. Standing corn 300 yards above me. Should at least see a deer......


Good luck Cbb….what grains and bullets you using in 243? Curious, I bought one a few years back for my daughter (Howa) and she hadn’t taken much to it and so I used it a few times and killed 2 so far (2 for 2)…. Nice gun, just not my first pick with all guns I have. Don’t rifle hunt a lot, but the gun is really nice and light. Use it as a predator gun actually and it’s been pretty deadly.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> My processor is not getting his hands on these tenderloins.
> 
> View attachment 7510411


Congrats on the doe Nick! 
After your past experience with the processor… I don’t blame you. Take the straps out too [emoji3].


----------



## ZDC

perryhunter4 said:


> Good luck Cbb….what grains and bullets you using in 243? Curious, I bought one a few years back for my daughter (Howa) and she hadn’t taken much to it and so I used it a few times and killed 2 so far (2 for 2)…. Nice gun, just not my first pick with all guns I have. Don’t rifle hunt a lot, but the gun is really nice and light. Use it as a predator gun actually and it’s been pretty deadly.


You could say it is a good predator


----------



## Bigmike23

Well my #1 target was killed. Cousin got him. Glad it was by a family member. But still he's off the board


----------



## nicko

Well despite today being a 1 star day according to the game movement calendar, movement was good through 8am. I saw 3, my buddy 6, and his son 1. No complaints.


----------



## 138104

I hunted until noon and saw no deer. Didn’t have the motivation to go out this evening. I’ll be out tomorrow again for at least the morning.


----------



## Mathias

*warning-archery related* 😬

Sat for a couple hours this afternoon on a nice mild day reminiscent of early November here in 5C.
Saw more deer than anticipated, does and fawns early, none close.
With about 15 minutes of useable light left I had 4 bucks together in a cut hay field, well out of range. Two of them bumped heads for a bit. The other two were quite a bit bigger with one a certain shooter. He remained close to cover and was hard for me to get glass on. It was awesome to see bucks moving about together again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s awesome Matt…I went out this morning in Pottstown with the Arabian…passed on a doe and her yearlings…a forkie passed through as well around 10:45…was down by 11:30 and didn’t get back out this afternoon.

Raking leaves has to be the most thankless job in the universe…especially when none of your neighbors do it[emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## Mathias

Joe~ Arabian?

I have too many hours into leaves this year. For the most part I cut/mulch them on one direction with the zero turn into piles. Then rake onto a tarp to drag away.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ravin….damn auto-correct


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> That’s awesome Matt…I went out this morning in Pottstown with the Arabian…passed on a doe and her yearlings…a forkie passed through as well around 10:45…was down by 11:30 and didn’t get back out this afternoon.
> 
> Raking leaves has to be the most thankless job in the universe…especially when none of your neighbors do it[emoji107][emoji107]


How did the group make out this weekend up in Potter?


----------



## Mathias

Okay, thought maybe you bought a 🐴 


12-Ringer said:


> Ravin….damn auto-correct


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Ravin….damn auto-correct


I thought maybe you were hunting on horseback. 😁

Matt beat me to it.


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> That’s awesome Matt…I went out this morning in Pottstown with the Arabian…passed on a doe and her yearlings…a forkie passed through as well around 10:45…was down by 11:30 and didn’t get back out this afternoon.
> 
> Raking leaves has to be the most thankless job in the universe…especially when none of your neighbors do it[emoji107][emoji107]


A big Stihl backpack blower is your best friend. I've helped my brother with tree removal jobs and they (commercial backpack blowers) cut cleanup time by 4x at least. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> How did the group make out this weekend up in Potter?


2 doe on Sat, one today….there’re up there through Sunday…


----------



## Bigmike23

Are we allowed to bring archery into the woods during rifle? As I sit here preparing for tomorrow, I have no desire to take the rifle. Being able to kill that buck from any distance just doesnt get me excited


----------



## 138104

Bigmike23 said:


> Are we allowed to bring archery into the woods during rifle? As I sit here preparing for tomorrow, I have no desire to take the rifle. Being able to kill that buck from any distance just doesnt get me excited


Yes


----------



## Pyme

Bigmike23 said:


> Are we allowed to bring archery into the woods during rifle? As I sit here preparing for tomorrow, I have no desire to take the rifle. Being able to kill that buck from any distance just doesnt get me excited


I did it for many years as a teenager and into my 20s. 

I hunted exclusively with my bow, regardless of the season. 

It was always fun showing up for group hunts with a bow, dressed in orange, while everybody else had a rifle. I got laughed at a lot. 😄

I only started picking up a firearm again to spend more time actually hunting with my dad.


----------



## Bigmike23

Awesome


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just have to follow all of the orange regs…you can actually bring both a rifle and bow if you’re so inclined.


----------



## CBB

perryhunter4 said:


> Good luck Cbb….what grains and bullets you using in 243? Curious, I bought one a few years back for my daughter (Howa) and she hadn’t taken much to it and so I used it a few times and killed 2 so far (2 for 2)…. Nice gun, just not my first pick with all guns I have. Don’t rifle hunt a lot, but the gun is really nice and light. Use it as a predator gun actually and it’s been pretty deadly.



Load of choice is 43 gr of 4350 under an 85gr Sierra Spitzer. It's a hammer on deer. Tonight while getting ready I found some of my grandpaps old reloads. 85gr Sierra hollow point so I took those with me. Shot the doe at about 165 yards across the cut. She took 3 jumps and flipped ass over tin cups. Hear and lungs pictured for reference. The heart was sloshing around in the chest when I gutted her. I'm really liking paps little 243...

I no sooner gutted her and my phone was ringing. One of son's friends I've been helping was in one of my stands about a mile away and he shot a buck. So I headed over to help him as we were losing light fast. He got a nice 8pt.


----------



## nicko

Congrats CBB… It’s always great dropping a deer but it’s even better when it’s in the snow.


----------



## ZDC

Anyone else not shoot a deer yet🙁


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Barely any wind and about an inch of snow on the ground today!

First deer seen was a little after 7am, a doe. 2nd doe appeared like a ghost off to my left already at 20yds and coming right at me right at 8am...I grabbed my camera instead of the gun for whatever reason and took a pic when she stood at 12yds. 









10:30 I had 4 doe come in single file. I took one last look to see if anything was behind them before putting a hole through both lungs of the lead doe at 18yds. 6 minutes later 2 of them came back trying to figure out what had happened...then a 3rd...a 4th and a 5th deer....all doe.

















Snow all but gone by late afternoon. If I Was hunting squirrels I think I would have had my limit in minutes, they were running around all damn day in droves.
Saw 2 guys walk in near me at noon and we saw vehicles pulled off in all kinds of places today, more then yesterday by far. Counted 37 shots for the day, most not very close though.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Well despite today being a 1 star day according to the game movement calendar, movement was good through 8am. I saw 3, my buddy 6, and his son 1. No complaints.


Nicko that game movement calendar doesn’t take into account deer being bumped by other people. You can throw that thing out come gun season.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Anyone else not shoot a deer yet🙁


I know a few guys that are waiting for a buck and have passed doe, basically not wanting to deal with one just yet. My dad on the other hand shot a branch in the archery season instead of a doe and basically snap shot on his chance yesterday. Funny thing he divulged today about yesterday's shot is.... he was catnapping when those doe came in. He's already hard of hearing so between the wind and him sleeping it's no wonder he couldn't have heard 4 deer come running to him. 

Try not to get too discouraged. Definitely been a few seasons where I didn't get quality chances or see many deer till the last day of the gun season, if memory serves me right I killed a buck on the last day last year (as well as a doe) and in the that heavy rain on the last day the year before. Years back I ended up killing one during the last hour of the last day. You never know if or when things might go your way so you gotta keep at it.


----------



## 138104

Not hearing much shooting so far this morning. I guess that makes sense since this is day 3 of rifle. Good luck to those out today.


----------



## Schleprock1

Bigmike23 said:


> Are we allowed to bring archery into the woods during rifle? As I sit here preparing for tomorrow, I have no desire to take the rifle. Being able to kill that buck from any distance just doesnt get me excited


If you don't know the answer to that question.... you really should read the book that came with your license. Or go to the digital version
PA Hunting and Trapping Digest


----------



## vonfoust

full moon64 said:


> BM I see more deer on public then I ever seen private in PA..Maybe more then most see on private here..Know one wants too hike in deep...


We get it. You are the most hardcore, top dog alpha hunter there is on this site. At this point I full well expect that you will be on the 2022 thread chastising us for not using an atlatl.
As for my story this weekend, I didn't "hike in deep" and spent the better part of the weekend hoping others would score. Our group only came away with one doe for the weekend. Deer movement was non-existent. My son found a few but they didn't cooperate and zigged when he needed them to zag. 
Very slow in our area. Very little shooting. Yesterday you wouldn't have even known it was gun season.


----------



## dougell

We hunted some timber company property that we had some DMAP tags for.We didn't see squat in this area all archery season but we were just hunting doe so we gave it a shot.It's open to the public and we saw more hunters this year than in probably 10 years.It wasn't packed with people but they were out there.I wouldn't say there was a lot of shooting but more than most years.I sat for the first hour and then just moved deer to Jordan.By the end of the day I easily saw 40+ deer but couldn't kill one to save my life.I had my safety off at least 4 times but never squeezed the trigger.Around 1:00pm I put close to 20 deer past Jordan and he killed a big doe.I went out by myself sunday morning and just sat where we saw the most deer and sign.I ended up killing what I thought was a big doe just before 9:00am but it ended up being a small 1.5" spike.It shocked me as it was with two fawns.As I was dragging it out,16 came by me in single file not 40 yards away.We did see a nice 8 point on saturday.It's amazing how you can think there's no deer after seeing practically nothing in archery season but when you get them on their feet,everything changes.


----------



## vonfoust

I did see two doe feeding in a field yesterday evening. Couldn't figure out if they were big enough to deal with or not, so dropped down and made my way closer. Come up over a rise with a tree between us, but I was on the wrong side of the tree to see both deer. If I got to the other side of the tree I should have been able to see both deer and have a nice steady rest for a shot. 
Slowly start hedging around the tree, as soon as I get to the left side of the tree a rooster flushes about 30 yards out, between me and the deer. Scared the crap out of me, and unfortunately the deer


----------



## ZDC

Well off the the range today because I missed 2 very nice doe in under 36 hours 

The more recent miss was today at 75 yards.
Was a gimme shot. 
Very big doe 
Aimed mid body as far as hight goes and right behind the shoulder. 

After the shot I thought , it is done , it has to be hit 

After following it's tracks through the snow for 60 yards with no blood and not hair a called it a clean miss. 

This season really hasn't been going my way guys 😔


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> We get it. You are the most hardcore, top dog alpha hunter there is on this site. At this point I full well expect that you will be on the 2022 thread chastising us for not using an atlatl.
> As for my story this weekend, I didn't "hike in deep" and spent the better part of the weekend hoping others would score. Our group only came away with one doe for the weekend. Deer movement was non-existent. My son found a few but they didn't cooperate and zigged when he needed them to zag.
> Very slow in our area. Very little shooting. Yesterday you wouldn't have even known it was gun season.


I think it may depend on what part of the state you're in.Around here all of the private land get's hunted hard.It may be only family and friends but they hunt it.The public land is usually under-utilized and there's so many places for the deer to hide,it's easy to swear there's no deer.We had a really slow archery season as far as consistent deer sighting go but it wasn't for a lack of deer.Those same areas produced a ton of deer sightings but we had them on their feet.The snow also tells a big story.If we went out and hunted like we do in archery season,we wouldn't see a fraction of the deer.Even with that,trying to push deer around with one driver and one stander isn't always a gimme.It does provide anticipation though.


----------



## ZDC

I'm gonna go to the shooting range and resight it in


My guess is that it hitting a foot low.


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> I'm gonna go to the shooting range and resight it in
> 
> 
> My guess is that it hitting a foot low.


Damn, that sucks. When did you last shoot it at the range?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop continues to be BEAST at 70 years old he was attempting to push deer to his baby boy (45) and baby brother (59),,,for the life of me can't figure that one out other than he wants to get out and still hunt around. I wasn't there, but if he did the loop that I think he did, should have been close to 1.5 miles. As I understand it, nothing came of that mid morning effort.

My youngest brother did drop a doe a dark last night and my cousin killed another one this morning....that brings the season total for our land (~170 acres) to 5 and two off of the lease.

*our land*
Dad - doe during archery
Cousin - 8pnt during archery, 1 doe
Brother - 1 doe during archery, one during rifle

*lease*
Cousin - 2 doe with rifle

I just got a photo of a skillet full of scrapple, so I am guessing the morning hunt is over and they are back for breakfast. I do know Dad and one of my uncles didn't go out this morning. My youngest brother, cousin and two other uncles all went out to different places.

As I understand it my brother is staying into Wednesday (not sure full day or not), my cousin is leaving Thursday has he booked a Tau-Tog charter on Friday in NJ, my Dad and three uncles staying until Sunday. My middle brother may be heading back up Thursday, I too may tag along if things look right around here. 

There are plenty of deer around and some judge success only by what they kill so they kill just about anything they see...I will admit there was a time in my late 20's early 30's where that was probably part of my thinking. Not sure how, when or even why that has changed, but I am glad that it did. I often think about all that I would have missed if I shot at the first opportunities that presented. I don't need a full freezer, in fact, I usually donate most, if not all, of my harvests.

I do find it a bit humorous when the great hunters start-in around a campfire, you those so well-accomplished because they kill deer every year; doe, yearlings, a buck that don't measure a 100"....with tales of their pursuits highlighting their greatness which is embossed on the camp plaque...makes me smile and ironically appreciate my personal choices a little more.

Hard to believe so many need validation from others, but in the infamous words of Charlie Manuel, "It is what it is"..


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Damn, that sucks. When did you last shoot it at the range?


2009 😳
Told you those rifles were useless! 😇


Talked to my upstate neighbor. Said Saturday was the usual amount of shooting, virtually none Sunday! 
He and his grandson both took a doe.


----------



## j.d.m.

FIL walked a little up at their place in 3b. Said barely any tracks in the snow, only 2 deer shot the whole deer season so far up there. One of those shot Saturday gun opener. Movement is super slow. Been all season. I have pics of good buck, and some during the day in early November, but guys aren’t getting much out of rifle yet. I’m hunting local public here in 5c later today and tomorrow. Taking the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

I honestly don't think I heard a single shot here yesterday. Amazing. Granted, I wasn't outside for the entire day, but if anything was reasonably close, I'd think I would've heard at least _some_ shooting from inside the house.

On a different note, we have about double the snow on the ground today that we did last night. Everything is solid white today. Earlier today, I was sitting in the kitchen having coffee and looked out at our back pasture. Standing there proud as could be, out in the middle, was a beautiful coyote. I grabbed the binos (he was about 400 yards away) and watched him for a bit. He stood around, walked a little, stopped, kept sticking his nose down in the snow, and doing it all over again. I guess he was searching for mice. After a few minutes he got bored and walked over to the edge and off into the trees. I know some guys hate them, and to be honest I have split emotions on them myself sometimes, but a mature coyote is a beautiful creature, and fun to watch snooping around in the snow like that.


----------



## Mathias

Similar, not as cool, experience yesterday Pyme. Watched a red fox hunting some high grass along tree line. He did the arcing dive and came up with a mouse or some such little fur ball. No snow here however.


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Similar, not as cool, experience yesterday Pyme. Watched a red fox hunting some high grass along tree line. He did the arcing dive and came up with a mouse or some such little fur ball. No snow here however.


Red foxes are much mo' cooler! 👍

We've got our fair share here as well. There is actually a den in the woods between our farm and the neighboring farm. We see them a lot more often than coyotes. I guess they're not as cautious, and don't avoid the fields like coyotes do.

I _love_ watching them "mouse" out in the pastures, doing that high arcing pounce that you talk about.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think reds always look so much cooler up against the snow too


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> I think reds always look so much cooler up against the snow too


They're gorgeous in the snow.


----------



## Bucket

State gamelands, I walked a little over 5 miles Saturday and just under 5 on Sunday. Never saw another hunter. 3 doe Saturday and one small 6 point Sunday. Ended up using my tag on it. I came across a bed with blood in it and followed the tracks. About 3/4 mile later I caught up with it. It's hind leg was just hanging, been shot off about an inch or so above the knee. I figured it was better me take it than leave it to support the yote's.

We had fresh snow both mornings. Saturday there were a decent amount of tracks. Sunday, next to nothing.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Pop continues to be BEAST at 70 years old he was attempting to push deer to his baby boy (45) and baby brother (59),,,for the life of me can't figure that one out other than he wants to get out and still hunt around. I wasn't there, but if he did the loop that I think he did, should have been close to 1.5 miles. As I understand it, nothing came of that mid morning effort.
> 
> My youngest brother did drop a doe a dark last night and my cousin killed another one this morning....that brings the season total for our land (~170 acres) to 5 and two off of the lease.
> 
> *our land*
> Dad - doe during archery
> Cousin - 8pnt during archery, 1 doe
> Brother - 1 doe during archery, one during rifle
> 
> *lease*
> Cousin - 2 doe with rifle
> 
> I just got a photo of a skillet full of scrapple, so I am guessing the morning hunt is over and they are back for breakfast. I do know Dad and one of my uncles didn't go out this morning. My youngest brother, cousin and two other uncles all went out to different places.
> 
> As I understand it my brother is staying into Wednesday (not sure full day or not), my cousin is leaving Thursday has he booked a Tau-Tog charter on Friday in NJ, my Dad and three uncles staying until Sunday. My middle brother may be heading back up Thursday, I too may tag along if things look right around here.
> 
> There are plenty of deer around and some judge success only by what they kill so they kill just about anything they see...I will admit there was a time in my late 20's early 30's where that was probably part of my thinking. Not sure how, when or even why that has changed, but I am glad that it did. I often think about all that I would have missed if I shot at the first opportunities that presented. I don't need a full freezer, in fact, I usually donate most, if not all, of my harvests.
> 
> I do find it a bit humorous when the great hunters start-in around a campfire, you those so well-accomplished because they kill deer every year; doe, yearlings, a buck that don't measure a 100"....with tales of their pursuits highlighting their greatness which is embossed on the camp plaque...makes me smile and ironically appreciate my personal choices a little more.
> 
> Hard to believe so many need validation from others, but in the infamous words of Charlie Manuel, "It is what it is"..


I know alot of the guys in the areas I rifle hunt (and I'm sure it happens everywhere else) just sling led for the sake of doing so in the hopes they hit it...when in reality they probably shouldn't have shot at all. With all the shooting I've heard over the years you'd think not a deer is left after afterwards but in reality, a lot of time they didn't even connect with them.

I never felt my success was based solely on whether I filled tags but I'll admit for a time I felt I had to have that buck and took some not so "nice" ones. I've almost always passed a buck or 2 and strived not to shoot a fawn but now I pass on all deer far more than I ever did. The last few years for me I've been just as satisfied having multiple deer well within bow range (in all seasons), knowing I could have killed a few, but just watched them instead. I still like venison too much to give them all a pass though 
If somebody would have told me about a decade or so ago I would be passing as often as I do now and taking live pictures of them instead of shooting, I'd have probably given them a very peculiar look.

A few years ago I had a fella basically belittle a buck killed I killed that measured in the 130"s because he saw a few bigger where he hunted. The one I killed last year was one of the nicer ones in the area and maybe only made 110 to 120? I think some people seem to forget that not all properties or areas are equal...in habitat, deer quality, deer numbers, hunting pressure...etc. 
Time to hunt, where and how you do it...as well as some plain old luck all play their parts in what you might see or expect to come away with. 
Based on those things I won't begrudge somebody for shooting bucks under a 100"s, especially if they're happy with them.


----------



## Pyme

Bucket said:


> I came across a bed with blood in it and followed the tracks. About 3/4 mile later I caught up with it. It's hind leg was just hanging, been shot off about an inch or so above the knee. I figured it was better me take it than leave it to support the yote's.


Bummer on the first half of the story, but good call on your part.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah me neither AJ....to each their own...I took a small 8 (scored 98") couple of years ago with a rifle, because it felt right...everyone was there, it was like camp of old, and me taking that deer added the general ambiance of the camp, I felt enhancing the weekend for everyone...like I said, I just think it's amusing when Donnie Doe-Slayer is holding court about how great of a hunter he is and constantly sharing unsolicited advice. Kind of like that guy on the golf course who constantly offers "you know if you just keep your head down, hands back" etc...likely all well intended, but doesn't make it any less irritating/frustrating.


----------



## muzzypower

To me its more about age of bucks anymore. A genetically good 3.5 is the same as a genetically poor 3.5 in terms of challenge to find and hunt. Maybe its 2.5, 3.5, or 4.5depending on the area and herd structure. Any serious hunter knows what is a trophy/needle in the haystack in their area.


----------



## vonfoust

Bucket said:


> State gamelands, I walked a little over 5 miles Saturday and just under 5 on Sunday. Never saw another hunter. 3 doe Saturday and one small 6 point Sunday. Ended up using my tag on it. I came across a bed with blood in it and followed the tracks. About 3/4 mile later I caught up with it. It's hind leg was just hanging, been shot off about an inch or so above the knee. I figured it was better me take it than leave it to support the yote's.
> 
> We had fresh snow both mornings. Saturday there were a decent amount of tracks. Sunday, next to nothing.


Watch yourself. Couple more miles and you would have come across full moon64. Then it would have gotten all:


----------



## Mathias

Pyme said:


> They're gorgeous in the snow.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

which expression do you think best represents the face moon makes when he see's comments about him?

"whatever"








"Ya, that's true"








or


----------



## King

I haven't visited this thread much this season unfortunately. I punched my buck tag the earliest in my hunting career (September 25th) with my oldest son alongside of me. The plan for this hunt was for my son shoot if we had deer inside of 30 yards. It was our first sit of the season. We had deer moving all morning but they all were taking a trail 50-60 yards out. At 8:30 AM, we saw this buck and another shooter pop out at 100 yards on the other side of the creek. They both followed the same trail as the other deer that morning and ended up working their way through at 50 yards. He ran 125 yards and piled up in the creek bottom. I was pleasantly surprised that they were on their feet in the daylight.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats King! wondered if you were going to get around to sharing that.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Me and dad were going to go out today in hopes of catching up with a buck be he was pretty tired. I was too, although I almost still went out anyway. 

I have a good pile of venison to take care of so that's what I've been doing instead, before I took a break. Good time to catch up on that I guess, though I doubt we'll shoot any more doe till around the weekend or later...given the chance. Pop planned to be out tomorrow and Friday this week and I'll probably hit the am solo for a bit the other 2 mornings somewhere else....see what happens.


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> Damn, that sucks. When did you last shoot it at the range?


Last month


----------



## ZDC

Welp it was shooting off. 

Almost a foot and a half to the right and a little low.


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> Last month


That’s odd for it to be off. Did you get to the range yet?


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> Welp it was shooting off.
> 
> Almost a foot and a half to the right and a little low.


I would replace the scope. Something is amiss for it to be off that much.


----------



## nicko

Congrats king. That’s a heck of a buck and even better that you got him with your son with you.


----------



## nicko

Drop my doe off at my processor this afternoon. I’m not squeamish but I just don’t feel like dealing with taking the time to learn to process my own And I don’t really have a dedicated indoor space or garage or shed to do it. I watched him take a sawzill and cut the head off of buck.

Yep, I’ll pay for it every time. Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I would replace the scope. Something is amiss for it to be off that much.


Maybe check your scope rings and mounts as well. Could be the shock from the shots is making the scope and/or rings move around.


----------



## King

nicko said:


> Congrats king. That’s a heck of a buck and even better that you got him with your son with you.


Absolutely. That made it two hunts in a row that we tagged a buck together. The last hunt of his last season he shot his first buck and then our first hunt together of this season I shot my buck. Thankfully all 3 of my boys are loving the outdoors.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> I would replace the scope. Something is amiss for it to be off that much.





nicko said:


> Maybe check your scope rings and mounts as well. Could be the shock from the shots is making the scope and/or rings move around.


Or it could've just taken one good fall and landed on the scope wrong. 

I'd check the mounts and rings, but I'd see if it holds zero now before buying a new scope.


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> I would replace the scope. Something is amiss for it to be off that much.


After I sighted it back in a took a few shots at 100 and 200 and I seems to be good. Only thing I can think of is someone dropped it or something. 

Next big doe I see won't be as lucky as the last 2


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> State gamelands, I walked a little over 5 miles Saturday and just under 5 on Sunday. Never saw another hunter. 3 doe Saturday and one small 6 point Sunday. Ended up using my tag on it. I came across a bed with blood in it and followed the tracks. About 3/4 mile later I caught up with it. It's hind leg was just hanging, been shot off about an inch or so above the knee. I figured it was better me take it than leave it to support the yote's.
> 
> We had fresh snow both mornings. Saturday there were a decent amount of tracks. Sunday, next to nothing.


SGL 87?


----------



## 12-Ringer

For the local guys, I feel I owe it to you to shout out DE Provisions...never thought much about it until I read Nick's last post.

DE Provisions does an amazing job with specialties...yes they have a standard menu (see link below) but if there was something you wanted you just discuss. The difference is though they are not a butcher....you bring the meat in and they take it from there....so in the case of a novice butcher, you can simply quarter and debone the big/easy parts, chunk the rest, bag it all take it to DE Provisions, place your order and they'll handle the rest (trimming silver skin, fat, etc...). Not uncommon at all to have a line of guys with bags of meat in line and you don't have to really know what you're doing as much as if you were banking on standard steaks, roasts, chops, etc...

Just a thought, it's not far from most and real close to me...I'd be glad to serve as a courier for an interested party or two...would only cost some venison scrapple and maybe hot italian (that's really good).

Depending on what you choose, your meat can go a long way in these cuts because of the mixing.






Menus - DELAWARE PROVISION COMPANY, INC.


Menus



www.delawareprovisioncoinc.com





Hope gave you all something to think about....


----------



## 12-Ringer

King said:


> Thankfully all 3 of my boys are loving the outdoors.


Cherish that!!!!!


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> SGL 87?


Yep.

There were a few vehicles parked back the access road off of Ridge Road, but I never saw anyone. And very few tracks, both people and deer. I don't walk the popular roads/trails, but I still normally run into a few people.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> I know alot of the guys in the areas I rifle hunt (and I'm sure it happens everywhere else) just sling led for the sake of doing so in the hopes they hit it...when in reality they probably shouldn't have shot at all. With all the shooting I've heard over the years you'd think not a deer is left after afterwards but in reality, a lot of time they didn't even connect with them.
> 
> I never felt my success was based solely on whether I filled tags but I'll admit for a time I felt I had to have that buck and took some not so "nice" ones. I've almost always passed a buck or 2 and strived not to shoot a fawn but now I pass on all deer far more than I ever did. The last few years for me I've been just as satisfied having multiple deer well within bow range (in all seasons), knowing I could have killed a few, but just watched them instead. I still like venison too much to give them all a pass though
> If somebody would have told me about a decade or so ago I would be passing as often as I do now and taking live pictures of them instead of shooting, I'd have probably given them a very peculiar look.
> 
> A few years ago I had a fella basically belittle a buck killed I killed that measured in the 130"s because he saw a few bigger where he hunted. The one I killed last year was one of the nicer ones in the area and maybe only made 110 to 120? I think some people seem to forget that not all properties or areas are equal...in habitat, deer quality, deer numbers, hunting pressure...etc.
> Time to hunt, where and how you do it...as well as some plain old luck all play their parts in what you might see or expect to come away with.
> Based on those things I won't begrudge somebody for shooting bucks under a 100"s, especially if they're happy with them.


Everyone's standards are different so I wouldn't begrudge anyone for shooting a small buck or doe any more than I'd begrudge a guy from marrying a fat chick.Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.We all hunt for our own reasons and those reasons often change over time.I could care less about scores and have never had a buck scored,even just for fun.That doesn't mean I don't like big racks because I do.I just don't measure success based on an arbitrary number.How the story unfolds is far more important to me.A well executed plan followed up with a clean kill always makes a hunt memorable to me.I used to be primarily a loner and still-hunted most of rifle season.Since my son has started to hunt,we went from still hunting together to me slowly pushing deer to him.Killing deer to me is almost anti-climatic now.I like seeing a well-executed plan come together and I like the anticipation of hearing a single shot ring out but I only get the urge to squeeze that trigger every now and then.It's far more gratifying seeing my son or anyone else for that matter claim the prizeLuckily we live where we hunt and we could never scratch the surface in a year of all the pubic land we have access to.My point is,most of us evolve to a certain degree for a variety of reasons.For some people it's the size of the rack,the venison,the facebook opportunity,the fresh air,exercise or comradery.In the end,we need more of us out there because this sport is dying a death,much faster than I ever imagined.I too abhor certain behaviors such as taking horrible shots.However,what people shoot isn't even on my radar.


----------



## nicko

I don’t know how much of a factor it could’ve played in hunter turn out the past couple days but I do wonder how much of a role ammo availability (or lack there of) and people waiting until the last minute kept people out of the woods. We all know how some people show up at their local big box store and buy their license the day before the season begins. Not out of the question that some of the same people went to buy ammo at the last minute as well. 

I would like to believe that anybody who hunts even casually a couple days out of the year always has some ammunition sitting around since they probably shoot so infrequently.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Yep.
> 
> There were a few vehicles parked back the access road off of Ridge Road, but I never saw anyone. And very few tracks, both people and deer. I don't walk the popular roads/trails, but I still normally run into a few people.


I used to belong to that when it was a lease.I never hunted deer on it.I used it primarily to hunt turkeys but I used to always see plenty of deer.That was like 15-20 years ago though.The last time I was on it,there were about 2 million gas wells.It just didn't seem "remote" anymore because of that.

I had to pick up a TV for my wife yesterday.On the way home I looped around to where we hunted over the weekend just to see if any drag marks were in the parking areas.As I was leaving,I ran into Colleen S.I'm sure you know that she retired and now she's the only deputy in this district.Out of habit,my heart skipped a few beats when I saw her,even though I wasn't even hunting lol.Anyway,we talked for about 20 min and she couldn't have been any nicer.Retirement seems to have done her good.The CWD thing has me concerned though and she verified my fears.We're right in between where they found the last positive deer and the closest elk unit.Not a good recipe.


----------



## Pointinglab

full moon64 said:


> BM I see more deer on public then I ever seen private in PA..Maybe more then most see on private here..Know one wants too hike in deep...


+1


----------



## Pointinglab

Pointinglab said:


> +1


Accidental post did not want to make that reply


----------



## LostnWoods1

Could numbers be down as far as rifle hunters due to the fact that xbows are on the rise? More xbow hunters out in Archery already bagged their buck and doe. Guess we will be able to tell when the game commission puts our there yearly harvest reports.


----------



## Mr. October

3D doe. Just a bit of fat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> 3D doe. Just a bit of fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baby got back!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Placed an order through them once......one week later, they advised the item is no longer carried.


SOP for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

yetihunter1 said:


> Baby got back!


----------



## full moon64

`


vonfoust said:


> We get it. You are the most hardcore, top dog alpha hunter there is on this site. At this point I full well expect that you will be on the 2022 thread chastising us for not using an atlatl.
> As for my story this weekend, I didn't "hike in deep" and spent the better part of the weekend hoping others would score. Our group only came away with one doe for the weekend. Deer movement was non-existent. My son found a few but they didn't cooperate and zigged when he needed them to zag.
> Very slow in our area. Very little shooting. Yesterday you wouldn't have even known it was gun season.


SIR THIS ARCHERYTALK THANK YOU>>>WE SHOULD TALK ABOUT ARCHERY<NOT IMPRESSED BY ANY GUN KILLS


----------



## CBB

Yep it's archerytalk but the thread title is 2021/22 PA Hunting thread......
That leaves it pretty vague...

There is football, hockey, bird hunting, trapping, food and just about anything else in here that hunters could possibly discuss. 

You don't have to be impressed.... just go deep brother!! 

All joking aside, I agree there is great public hunting to be had in PA. 

When I went to Montana my great uncle told me something that rings true in PA also...

Once you're a 1/4 mile from a road your past 40% of Hunters. 
Go half mile from the road and your past 75% of Hunters. 
Get more than a mile from the road and you're past 90% of hunters. 
Get 2 miles or more from the road and your by yourself...


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> `
> SIR THIS ARCHERYTALK THANK YOU>>>WE SHOULD TALK ABOUT ARCHERYQUOTE]


You’ve never posted any photos of your hunting area, deer killed, or even what you are seeing. Do you even hunt still? 

Most here are ok with rifle hunting stories and photos, so take a couple week break if you are not.


----------



## dougell

CBB said:


> Yep it's archerytalk but the thread title is 2021/22 PA Hunting thread......
> That leaves it pretty vague...
> 
> There is football, hockey, bird hunting, trapping, food and just about anything else in here that hunters could possibly discuss.
> 
> You don't have to be impressed.... just go deep brother!!
> 
> All joking aside, I agree there is great public hunting to be had in PA.
> 
> When I went to Montana my great uncle told me something that rings true in PA also...
> 
> Once you're a 1/4 mile from a road your past 40% of Hunters.
> Go half mile from the road and your past 75% of Hunters.
> Get more than a mile from the road and you're past 90% of hunters.
> Get 2 miles or more from the road and your by yourself...


In most instances,if you go two miles from the road in Pa,you'll cross another road or two.I used to think I hunted way back in.I was humbled when I bought my first GPS.


----------



## Pyme

full moon64 said:


> `
> SIR THIS ARCHERYTALK THANK YOU>>>WE SHOULD TALK ABOUT ARCHERY<NOT IMPRESSED BY ANY GUN KILLS


The reality is that most bowhunters are also firearm hunters, and..... it's firearms season. 

I guess everybody could just stop talking for the next 11 months though...... 🥴


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> In most instances,if you go two miles from the road in Pa,you'll cross another road or two.I used to think I hunted way back in.I was humbled when I bought my first GPS.


So so true.

I always smile inside when guys talk about "hiking five miles back in".

I think "Why didn't you just park on the other side and walk 100 yards instead?" 😉


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pyme said:


> So so true.
> 
> I always smile inside when guys talk about "hiking five miles back in".
> 
> I think "Why didn't you just park on the other side and walk 100 yards instead?"


Haha…


----------



## CBB

I agree with you Doug. There are alot of roads out there.


----------



## nicko

I may not even hunt with the bow the rest of the season (GASP!!!!!). Two deer in the freezer already, gun trip (GASP!!!!) at the end of this week into next week. If I drop a buck with the vile thunderstick, not sure my chest freezer will have any more space. Bought a flintlock rifle (GASP!!!!!) late last season and if I hunt 2nd season, it will be with the flint. 

Can't speak for others but I know the mileage I put on my boots during all the seasons, archery and firearms.


----------



## Mathias

LostnWoods1 said:


> Could numbers be down as far as rifle hunters due to the fact that xbows are on the rise? More xbow hunters out in Archery already bagged their buck and doe. Guess we will be able to tell when the game commission puts our there yearly harvest reports.


I think it’s been trending that way for years now.


----------



## Mathias

The time you’re not paying attention to your surroundings:


----------



## jacobh

Joe that’s what hunting is missing nowadays in my mind. So many focus on size of antlers instead of what it’s really about and that’s being with friends and family hunting for meat and enjoying each other’s company. Also being happy for one another and enjoying in their success. I kind of wish hunting went back to that. That’s what I love about going to Md. I go my dad son and family friend now. We all enjoy each other’s company laugh and enjoy each other’s success. That’s hunting



12-Ringer said:


> Yeah me neither AJ....to each their own...I took a small 8 (scored 98") couple of years ago with a rifle, because it felt right...everyone was there, it was like camp of old, and me taking that deer added the general ambiance of the camp, I felt enhancing the weekend for everyone...like I said, I just think it's amusing when Donnie Doe-Slayer is holding court about how great of a hunter he is and constantly sharing unsolicited advice. Kind of like that guy on the golf course who constantly offers "you know if you just keep your head down, hands back" etc...likely all well intended, but doesn't make it any less irritating/frustrating.


----------



## nicko

Just found out my buddy's dad will not be making the trip up to Potter with us this year. He's been coming up to Potter for gun season every year since the 1960s and helped me learn some of the ropes that got my hunting fire lit. Won't be the same without him but the two of us will still go it at hard. I enjoy the camaraderie of gun hunting just as much as the hunting.


----------



## Johnboy60

I still enjoy gun season. After many hours in the stand during archery season, it’s a nice change of pace. I like a couple deer in the freezer every year and I normally have a doe tag left when gun season rolls around. There’s a really good group of guys on our lease during gun season. We put on drives and just have a great time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> The time you’re not paying attention to your surroundings:
> View attachment 7511624


I think even my dad would notice those pine branches in front of his face if he wasn't napping.


----------



## Mathias

Sorry to hear that Nick, he had a nice long run at it.
However based upon a couple of your recent posts, I think his continued presence would be very beneficial to you as an outdoorsman. 😜😄


----------



## nicko

Johnboy60 said:


> I still enjoy gun season. After many hours in the stand during archery season, it’s a nice change of pace. I like a couple deer in the freezer every year and I normally have a doe tag left when gun season rolls around. There’s a really good group of guys on our lease during gun season. We put on drives and just have a great time.


DRIVES???? *GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *There is no time during gun season for fun or having a good time. SMDH


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Sorry to hear that Nick, he had a nice long run at it.
> However based upon a couple of your recent posts, I think his continued presence would be very beneficial to you as an outdoorsman. 😜😄


Well....I was able to clean that doe yesterday without needing anybody to hold my latte' so I'm getting better.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> I don’t know how much of a factor it could’ve played in hunter turn out the past couple days but I do wonder how much of a role ammo availability (or lack there of) and people waiting until the last minute kept people out of the woods. We all know how some people show up at their local big box store and buy their license the day before the season begins. Not out of the question that some of the same people went to buy ammo at the last minute as well.
> 
> I would like to believe that anybody who hunts even casually a couple days out of the year always has some ammunition sitting around since they probably shoot so infrequently.


I'm gonna need another box or 2 of shells. I hit 6 doe and 3 buck with my 16 shots taken on Saturday. A couple left blood trails but I couldn't find any of them. I shot some of the antler off one of the buck...was the only shot he gave me.


----------



## jacobh

Archers hunting with guns I don’t see a issue


----------



## Mathias

Aj well above the Pa average, stay the course.


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm gonna need another box or 2 of shells. I hit 6 doe and 3 buck with my 16 shots taken on Saturday. A couple left blood trails but I couldn't find any of them. I shot some of the antler off one of the buck...was the only shot he gave me.


I’m surprised you even tracked them since they didn’t drop in their tracks!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> Aj well above the Pa average, stay the course.


I figure it's the law of averages. I fling enough lead I'm gonna get me one.



Perry24 said:


> I’m surprised you even tracked them since they didn’t drop in their tracks!


I only tracked each one for a couple of minutes. I wasn't sure which one to look for but the buck I hit in the antlers seemed the most promising.


----------



## Mr. October

full moon64 said:


> `
> SIR THIS ARCHERYTALK THANK YOU>>>WE SHOULD TALK ABOUT ARCHERYQUOTE]
> 
> If you aren’t happy with the content of the thread feel free to ignore it. There are plenty of other all archery threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> So so true.
> 
> I always smile inside when guys talk about "hiking five miles back in".
> 
> I think "Why didn't you just park on the other side and walk 100 yards instead?" [emoji6]


Well. The gamelands we hunt in 3D has very little parking. It IS possible to get 5 miles back in. Fact: 5 miles is a long way to move a dead deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm gonna need another box or 2 of shells. I hit 6 doe and 3 buck with my 16 shots taken on Saturday. A couple left blood trails but I couldn't find any of them. I shot some of the antler off one of the buck...was the only shot he gave me.


Gonna be an expensive season for you, at the current cost of ammo. 😎


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


> I figure it's the law of averages. I fling enough lead I'm gonna get me one.


That was me as a kid, during dove season!


----------



## Mathias

Nick, after careful consideration I retract my earlier statement, anyone that can identify raccoon hair in a snowstorm in Potter County is one helluva outdoorsman.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, after careful consideration I retract my earlier statement, anyone that can identify raccoon hair in a snowstorm in Potter County is one helluva outdoorsman.


Ha ha!!! Did not look like deer hair to me.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Ha ha!!! Did not look like deer hair to me.
> 
> View attachment 7511793


Looks like squirrel tail to me. 🤨


----------



## Aspade17

Have to agree looks like a gray squirrel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

definitely does not look like deer hair. I leaned toward raccoon because the area where he took the shot at the deer, I had trail cameras on that spot a few years ago and the only thing I ever got on camera were raccoons. Been a long time since I had a squirrel in hand… Easily 30+ years.


----------



## ZDC

A few years back I got my dad into hunting. He never really took interest into it until this year

This year I got him to get a entry level crossbow and we he went with me during the archery season. He was happy to see more deer than he had seen I'll all the seasons before.

Today he was fortunate enough to take his first deer with his 30/30


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I used to belong to that when it was a lease.I never hunted deer on it.I used it primarily to hunt turkeys but I used to always see plenty of deer.That was like 15-20 years ago though.The last time I was on it,there were about 2 million gas wells.It just didn't seem "remote" anymore because of that.
> 
> I had to pick up a TV for my wife yesterday.On the way home I looped around to where we hunted over the weekend just to see if any drag marks were in the parking areas.As I was leaving,I ran into Colleen S.I'm sure you know that she retired and now she's the only deputy in this district.Out of habit,my heart skipped a few beats when I saw her,even though I wasn't even hunting lol.Anyway,we talked for about 20 min and she couldn't have been any nicer.Retirement seems to have done her good.The CWD thing has me concerned though and she verified my fears.We're right in between where they found the last positive deer and the closest elk unit.Not a good recipe.


Ha....Colleen had that affect on many a man. My father in law ran into the new guy Saturday. He said it went well and seemed okay. 

15 or 20 years ago ( when it was a leased property) you couldn't walk back to where you wanted to hunt without passing up a shot at something. I still think there are enough deer there, but it is a much different area to hunt. A lot of areas that are very hard to hunt, and with not many guys in the woods to keep them moving, they just burry their head till the lead stops flying. You just have to hunt it different than we used to, and some don't want to do that, so they say there aren't any deer.

Now that the PGC has it, most of the gas well roads are closed. Used to be everywhere out there was within a few hundred yards from somewhere you could drive to. Not so much any more.


----------



## Billy H




----------



## Bucket

Pyme said:


> So so true.
> 
> I always smile inside when guys talk about "hiking five miles back in".
> 
> I think "Why didn't you just park on the other side and walk 100 yards instead?" 😉


Most of the time when someone says they walked even a mile back in, they are exaggerating. SGL87 is pretty big, and I walked a measured 5 miles Saturday and probably was never able to get more than a mile (probably closer to a half mile) as the crow flies from a road in one direction or another. Even a half mile is farther than most want to walk to sit and hunt.


----------



## ZDC

Bucket said:


> Most of the time when someone says they walked even a mile back in, they are exaggerating. SGL87 is pretty big, and I walked a measured 5 miles Saturday and probably was never able to get more than a mile (probably closer to a half mile) as the crow flies from a road in one direction or another. Even a half mile is farther than most want to walk to sit and hunt.


Yeah, yesterday checked out the huge amount of land owned by my shooting club 

Walked about 8 miles, farthest I was from a road was 3/4 mile


----------



## 138104

I’m back to work today, but the rifle and crossbow will be next to my desk. Since I haven’t seen a deer since Saturday, they will likely all show up today…lol!


----------



## jacobh

Nick that’s the end of a squirrel tail


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> I’m back to work today, but the rifle and crossbow will be next to my desk. Since I haven’t seen a deer since Saturday, they will likely all show up today…lol!


Just remember to open the window first. 😉


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> Just remember to open the window first. [emoji6]


Good call! That would be tough to explain to my wife.


----------



## vonfoust

_We get it. You are the most hardcore, top dog alpha hunter there is on this site. At this point I full well expect that you will be on the 2022 thread chastising us for not using an atlatl.
As for my story this weekend, I didn't "hike in deep" and spent the better part of the weekend hoping others would score. Our group only came away with one doe for the weekend. Deer movement was non-existent. My son found a few but they didn't cooperate and zigged when he needed them to zag. 
Very slow in our area. Very little shooting. Yesterday you wouldn't have even known it was gun season. _


full moon64 said:


> `
> SIR THIS ARCHERYTALK THANK YOU>>>WE SHOULD TALK ABOUT ARCHERY<NOT IMPRESSED BY ANY GUN KILLS


No mention of weapon used but thank God I wasn't trying to impress you. Post a bow kill, get us back on track.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Three of the 6 guys in camp out (one guys is tagged out)...chills in teens, winds 12-15mph, snowing it's rear off...not a single deer sighting by the guys out...very few tracks around.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> *Three of the 6 guys in camp out* (one guys is tagged out)...chills in teens, winds 12-15mph, snowing it's rear off...not a single deer sighting by the guys out...very few tracks around.


It sounds like there are three smart ones in that camp. 😎


----------



## j.d.m.

dougell said:


> In most instances,if you go two miles from the road in Pa,you'll cross another road or two.I used to think I hunted way back in.I was humbled when I bought my first GPS.


This is true for 90% of PA game lands. I did the same thing, I didn’t check maps very well, and when I thought I hiked in pretty good, I heard voices. Checked a map and realized I hiked for an hour just to end up 100 yards from another parking lot. Pa creates a lot of access, witch isn’t a bad thing, but it makes finding unpressured deer impossible. Also, game commission opens roads that are normally gated, just for gun season to allow even more access. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Pyme said:


> I always smile inside when guys talk about "hiking five miles back in".
> 
> I think *"Why didn't you just park on the other side and walk 100 yards instead?" *😉





j.d.m. said:


> I did the same thing, I didn’t check maps very well, and when I thought I hiked in pretty good, I heard voices. Checked a map and realized *I hiked for an hour just to end up 100 yards from another parking lot. *












😎 😅


----------



## Bucket

j.d.m. said:


> This is true for 90% of PA game lands. I did the same thing, I didn’t check maps very well, and when I thought I hiked in pretty good, I heard voices. Checked a map and realized I hiked for an hour just to end up 100 yards from another parking lot. Pa creates a lot of access, witch isn’t a bad thing, but it makes finding unpressured deer impossible. Also, game commission opens roads that are normally gated, just for gun season to allow even more access.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a little known fact that you can only walk halfway into the woods before you start walking out.


----------



## Pyme

Bucket said:


> It's a little known fact that you can only walk halfway into the woods before you start walking out.


Exactly!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

You can get pretty deep in some places...I know I walked 3.5 miles in the Susquehanna Forest and was no where near anything....but for the most part I am starting to believe what others have been telling me...there is no piece of local property that I will "find" that has already been "found" by someone else (lol)...I guess the trick is to be there when they're not and enjoy EVERY second you can find to yourself in the hardwoods.


----------



## pjs37

Bucket said:


> It's a little known fact that you can only walk halfway into the woods before you start walking out.


lol that made my day


----------



## jacobh

To me Pa hunting is ruined. Too many hunters and not enough land. I shot 2 deer in Pa and didn’t see many at all. I saw smaller bucks this year too on camera then past years. I use to hunt a corner all to myself there’s now 5 others in there that I know of. It’s just not fun like it use to be


----------



## dougell

It's tough to walk a mile anywhere and not be within a mile of another road,unless you're walking parallel to them.Same goes for dragging deer.Those 5 mile drags didn't happen unless someone was going in circles.I'm not saying impossible,I'm just saying highly unlikely.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> To me Pa hunting is ruined. Too many hunters and not enough land. I shot 2 deer in Pa and didn’t see many at all. I saw smaller bucks this year too on camera then past years. I use to hunt a corner all to myself there’s now 5 others in there that I know of. It’s just not fun like it use to be


I’m guessing you are basing this on your experience in SEPA? Go north and you’ll see deer and have elbow room. There’s too much development in that corner of the state to expect great deer hunting unless you own a tract of land, lease one, or have access to one.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I base it on SE that’s why I started hunting in Md. I get so frustrated just knowing how it use to be around me and then how it is now. My thing is if I’m gonna travel I’ll travel to Md as the bucks are bigger and less guys on our property there. I just like having somewhere close to get to after work


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> To me Pa hunting is ruined. Too many hunters and not enough land. I shot 2 deer in Pa and didn’t see many at all. I saw smaller bucks this year too on camera then past years. I use to hunt a corner all to myself there’s now 5 others in there that I know of. It’s just not fun like it use to be


That would suck but Pa is a big place.Once you get away from SE and SW Pa the amount of public land or land open to the public is mind boggling.I would have zero interest to own and manage say 200 acres.I would get bored so fast that I'd lose my drive to hunt.

I was talking to a buddy this morning at the gym.He hunts SGL 54 which is on the border of Jefferson and Elk county.It runs into SGL 44 and combined,I think that's over 50k acres.Last week he didn't have high hopes about deer season because they saw very few deer during bear season.Today he showed me pictures of two bucks,one close to 135" and the other close to 150" that he and his nephew shot on saturday in the same place they hunted bear.He said everyone saw multiple deer and at least a couple of racked bucks.The problem with the bigger woods is that people base the deer population on what they see a couple days per year.There is no shortage of deer on public land in northern Pa and the quality of bucks is something I've never dreamed possible.Get away from the urban areas and the hunting has never been better.You have to put the time in.You have to hunt where the deer should be at that time but you don't have to walk in for miles.I'm a very lazy hunter.I do put in a reasonable effort to kill a buck in archery season but rifle season is just about killing a few doe and having fun.I am not putting myself through any more agony than I have to to get a doe out.We never kill a doe more than 1/2 from a road and usually much closer.I passed on a few doe over the weekend because I didn't feel like dealing with the extraction and I wasn't more than 1/4 mile.Why put yourself through that when you know you'll get more opportunities with an easier outcome.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> I’m guessing you are basing this on your experience in SEPA? Go north and you’ll see deer and have elbow room. There’s too much development in that corner of the state to expect great deer hunting unless you own a tract of land, lease one, or have access to one.


Couldn't agree more....there is PLENTY of room and PLENTY of deer in PA...I think everyone who frequents this thread would agree that if you don't change with the times, the times will change you...I know Scott has already changed and started hunting MD, in fact, I know several from this area, for one reason or the other, who do the same. I can tell you though with 100% certainty that if two of my buddies who drive from D-Town PA o Chestertown MD, put the same exact hours on a drive to a different part of PA, they would be impressed.

From my humble perspective, the largest attraction in places like MD, DE, and NJ for folks in this SE corner of PA is the availability of reasonably priced clubs/leases....some just don't want to contend with the public and I certainly can both appreciate and understand it...but I can tell you I pay under $500 per year for a 600 acre lease that has 10-members total and 6 are all family, the remaining 4 is a family of four whose property borders the lease....I pay less than $400 a year for lease access to 1600 acres with 45 members, 9 of which are NOT HUNTERS, another 10 only hunt turkey...of the remaining 26 only half archery hunt (even with the prominence of crossbows). Yes, it's a 4.5 drive to get to these places and that can be tough, but I can roll up to either lease or the ~170 we own and perhaps not see another hunter. I can go to Marsh Cree or French Creek and barely find a spot to park....

There is still GREAT hunting in PA, it's just not like it was even just 5 years ago. I will be the first in-line to admit I was spoiled for the 23 years I had roughly 100 acres of private access to myself in Glenmoore. I stopped there just yesterday, there are now three McMansions on that property. The very tree I shot my first buck with a bow from is still standing, only now it's not in the middle of the woodlot, it's shading a giant trampoline in the backyard.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> To me Pa hunting is ruined. Too many hunters and not enough land. I shot 2 deer in Pa and didn’t see many at all. I saw smaller bucks this year too on camera then past years. I use to hunt a corner all to myself there’s now 5 others in there that I know of. It’s just not fun like it use to be


That's because farmers post their fields and then complain about the deer eating their corn and beans


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> That's because farmers post their fields and then complain about the deer eating their corn and beans


Have you approached the farmers and ask for permission?


----------



## nicko

The amount of public land that is available in PA is immense, more than you could ever hunt in your lifetime. The only downside if you live in SE PA, it is 4+ hours away and a trip there and back equates to a full day spent in traveling alone. But I don't mind the drive. It's good time to clear your mind and focus on hunting and having a good time.


----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> To me Pa hunting is ruined. I shot 2 deer in Pa and didn’t see many at all.


Yea that's tough. My dad hunted in PA from 1960 until 1987. He killed 1 buck and one doe in those 27 years. That was normal back then. 
Just don't know how you are surviving only being able to kill 2 deer by the end of the early archery season....


----------



## pjs37

nicko said:


> The amount of public land that is available in PA is immense, more than you could ever hunt in your lifetime. The only downside if you live in SE PA, it is 4+ hours away and a trip there and back equates to a full day spent in traveling alone. But I don't mind the drive. It's good time to clear your mind and focus on hunting and having a good time.


I listen to a lot of audio books as I drive out. Its been fun! Been a long while since I don't have a daily work commute anymore to keep up on my audio stuff.


----------



## jacobh

oh here they allow u to kill 100 deer if u want. Issue is nobody lets u hunt and those who do let everyone hunt. It’s tough like many said it’s all built up. I can travel but that dosent help me for after work. Other then that I’ll hunt Md. it’s a shame once I lose my private land in Pa I’m done hunting Pa I’ll strictly hunt Md at that point


QUOTE="Schleprock1, post: 1114189454, member: 928379"]
Yea that's tough. My dad hunted in PA from 1960 until 1987. He killed 1 buck and one doe in those 27 years. That was normal back then.
Just don't know how you are surviving only being able to kill 2 deer by the end of the early archery season....
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> oh here they allow u to kill 100 deer if u want. Issue is nobody lets u hunt and those who do let everyone hunt. It’s tough like many said it’s all built up. I can travel but that dosent help me for after work. Other then that I’ll hunt Md. it’s a shame once I lose my private land in Pa I’m done hunting Pa I’ll strictly hunt Md at that point
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Schleprock1, post: 1114189454, member: 928379"]
> Yea that's tough. My dad hunted in PA from 1960 until 1987. He killed 1 buck and one doe in those 27 years. That was normal back then.
> Just don't know how you are surviving only being able to kill 2 deer by the end of the early archery season....


[/QUOTE]

I thought your mom had land?


----------



## jacobh

We have 19 acres but mostly hedgerows. They do come down from one corner but a lot hunt across street and shoot everything that move. That said since my stepdad passed away it’s only a matter of time until she sells. It was my grandparents so it’s owned by 4 siblings so I have no say


----------



## CBB

My .02 there are plenty of camps surrounded by public land coming up for sale in areas of the state with better hunting. Buy one and go where the hunting is better. The ol timers are passing on and the younger generations are too busy to go to camp. After a year or 2 of not being used they are for sale. 

Plenty of hotels and motels to stay in, campgrounds also. 

Complaining about bad hunting online isn't going to make it better. Getting up and going to new ground will... prioritize it or make excuses why you can't hunt somewhere in your home state a few hours away.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> We have 19 acres but mostly hedgerows. They do come down from one corner but a lot hunt across street and shoot everything that move. That said since my stepdad passed away it’s only a matter of time until she sells. It was my grandparents so it’s owned by 4 siblings so I have no say


Make an offer to buy them out. Maybe they would accept less money than market value to keep it in the family. Enroll it in clean and green to keep the taxes down if it isn’t already.


----------



## jacobh

Yea we are in something similar to clean green. We may try to buy them out when time comes. $1 million is a little steep for land that’s just fields but my grandparents worked their lives for that property. As for them taking less. I’d doubt it as they’re all vultures. Nowhere to be found when my grandparents needed help but once they passed they all were there hands out


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Yea we are in something similar to clean green. We may try to buy them out when time comes. $1 million is a little steep for land that’s just fields but my grandparents worked their lives for that property. As for them taking less. I’d doubt it as they’re all vultures. Nowhere to be found when my grandparents needed help but once they passed they all were there hands out


Gotta love family!


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> oh here they allow u to kill 100 deer if u want. Issue is nobody lets u hunt and those who do let everyone hunt. It’s tough like many said it’s all built up. I can travel but that dosent help me for after work. Other then that I’ll hunt Md. it’s a shame once I lose my private land in Pa I’m done hunting Pa I’ll strictly hunt Md at that point
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Schleprock1, post: 1114189454, member: 928379"]
> Yea that's tough. My dad hunted in PA from 1960 until 1987. He killed 1 buck and one doe in those 27 years. That was normal back then.
> Just don't know how you are surviving only being able to kill 2 deer by the end of the early archery season....


[/QUOTE]


Curios Scott, how long does it take you to get to your MD lease?


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> My .02 there are plenty of camps surrounded by public land coming up for sale in areas of the state with better hunting. Buy one and go where the hunting is better. The ol timers are passing on and the younger generations are too busy to go to camp. After a year or 2 of not being used they are for sale.
> 
> Plenty of hotels and motels to stay in, campgrounds also.
> 
> Complaining about bad hunting online isn't going to make it better. Getting up and going to new ground will... prioritize it or make excuses why you can't hunt somewhere in your home state a few hours away.


A lot of those camps we pass on the way up to Potter......haven't seen a car parked outside of some of them for years. Some never.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Yea we are in something similar to clean green. We may try to buy them out when time comes. $1 million is a little steep for land that’s just fields but my grandparents worked their lives for that property. As for them taking less. I’d doubt it as they’re all vultures. Nowhere to be found when my grandparents needed help but once they passed they all were there hands out


Saw that first hand with the property in Glenmoore when Alice passed...all of her kids are super successful, one owns a yacht with a helicopter in Nantucket, the other is a heart surgeon in CA, the third owns one of the most lucrative horse stables in TN and her youngest, a disabled vet from Iran, who lived his life on the property with his mom, staying in the guest quarters, primarily so she could live her life on the property that was so important to her instead of going into an assisted living. The yacht owner was the first in-line to auction all of her moms belongings and slice up the property, the so who lived with her was given 2 acres in the middle of the old Green Valley Conservancy and small single home in Coatesville close to the VA. It was a sad sight to see, the way they chopped it up and left the youngest with crumbs...vultures would be a compliment.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> A lot of those camps we pass on the way up to Potter......haven't seen a car parked outside of some of them for years. Some never.


It was DEFINITELY different this year Nick...I haven't seen this many camps open during deer season in probably 15 years (I don't go up every season either though). Personally, I found it refreshing.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> It was DEFINITELY different this year Nick...I haven't seen this many camps open during deer season in probably 15 years (I don't go up every season either though). Personally, I found it refreshing.


We started to see more camps open or full on the weekend of the senior/youth hunt in October the past few years. I agree.....good to see those camps open and alive. Keep the tradition and history going.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> We started to see more camps open or full on the weekend of the senior/youth hunt in October the past few years. I agree.....good to see those camps open and alive. Keep the tradition and history going.


I think the primary reason for that is the weather. It gives an opportunity for the kids and some of the seniors to get out there before the temperatures typically get better cold and still use a firearm. I can’t say that I’m too enthused about that because it’s smack dab in the middle of everything else going on between turkey grouse and Archery, but it is nice to pay respect to those who came before us and help promote those coming behind us at the same time.

If I’m not mistaken, the last couple years up there the weather has been pretty miserable


----------



## Bigmike23

Well unfortunately I'm done hunting this year. The amazing piece of public I was hunting was ruined by the adjacent private. The guys from private did a drive covering almost all the best spots on the public. I went up and found footprints in or going to all of the very best bedding areas. And I find out they pushed 3 of the biggest I had on cam down into the private and they're all dead. Major bummer. 
Lesson learned for next year. Get it done before rifle season LOL


----------



## Pyme

What areas are some of these camps in?

I'm going to start a search online, as I've been idly thinking about maybe looking into one, but need some towns, ZIP codes, etc to at least begin searching. 

Since I'm in the NW part of the state, I'd have a strong preference for northcentral-ish, with good trout fishing nearby as a stronger bonus.


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> What areas are some of these camps in?
> 
> I'm going to start a search online, as I've been idly thinking about maybe looking into one, but need some towns, ZIP codes, etc to at least begin searching.
> 
> Since I'm in the NW part of the state, I'd have a strong preference for northcentral-ish, with good trout fishing nearby as a stronger bonus.


Tioga and Potter. A number of them right on route 6.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I think the primary reason for that is the weather. It gives an opportunity for the kids and some of the seniors to get out there before the temperatures typically get better cold and still use a firearm. I can’t say that I’m too enthused about that because it’s smack dab in the middle of everything else going on between turkey grouse and Archery, but it is nice to pay respect to those who came before us and help promote those coming behind us at the same time.
> 
> If I’m not mistaken, the last couple years up there the weather has been pretty miserable


I agree the warmer weather is probably a big draw.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Tioga and Potter. A number of them right on route 6.


Counties are big..... 😉


----------



## jacobh

Joe u said it it’s sickening way people act!!! It’s about 2.5 hrs away with normal traffic 3 hrs. But I have multiple bucks like this every year there


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Joe u said it it’s sickening way people act!!! It’s about 2.5 hrs away with normal traffic 3 hrs. But I have multiple bucks like this every year there


Not sure if you have instagram, but if so, follow pa_whitetail. The bucks being taken this year are impressive and shows the big woods are holding big deer. A local archery shop’s big buck pool leader is a 170+ deer that was killed in Dauphin Co.


----------



## yetihunter1

I keep trying to find these big woods leases and none i have found seem to be open to new members. Finding a place when you don't come from a family with a rich tradition in hunting is tough upstate, specially when i want to bring my kids with me. I am fine with tent camping and roughing it but kids aren't old enough to do it yet but they are old enough to start building a tradition of going upstate for fishing, turkey, deer and hiking.


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> I keep trying to find these big woods leases and none i have found seem to be open to new members. Finding a place when you don't come from a family with a rich tradition in hunting is tough upstate, specially when i want to bring my kids with me. I am fine with tent camping and roughing it but kids aren't old enough to do it yet but they are old enough to start building a tradition of going upstate for fishing, turkey, deer and hiking.


I tried talking a few friends into buying a cabin years ago and no one was interested. Now that my son is older, I think it would be cool to belong to a deer camp up north. It’s a shame campgrounds close before rifle as I could use that as a “camp” the first week.


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> I tried talking a few friends into buying a cabin years ago and no one was interested. Now that my son is older, I think it would be cool to belong to a deer camp up north. It’s a shame campgrounds close before rifle as I could use that as a “camp” the first week.


Agree, i would do that too. Another option i have tossed around with the wife is a camper. Right now i have no where to put it but i have guys at my archery club who do use a camper for longer hunting trips.


----------



## full moon64

Bigmike23 said:


> Well unfortunately I'm done hunting this year. The amazing piece of public I was hunting was ruined by the adjacent private. The guys from private did a drive covering almost all the best spots on the public. I went up and found footprints in or going to all of the very best bedding areas. And I find out they pushed 3 of the biggest I had on cam down into the private and they're all dead. Major bummer.
> Lesson learned for next year. Get it done before rifle season LOL


Wish you where closer BM..got public I'm hitting late season door is open too DIEHARD. BOW HUNTER.That doesnt get hit hard...Sorry too hear about your spot..


----------



## full moon64

TALK ARCHERY >>>


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I tried talking a few friends into buying a cabin years ago and no one was interested. Now that my son is older, I think it would be cool to belong to a deer camp up north. It’s a shame campgrounds close before rifle as I could use that as a “camp” the first week.


We were invited to join a couple of camps but declined for a couple of reasons. One, the camps had officers like the president and the secretary and they had meetings and elections and work weekends that everyone is required to put in on the clubhouse. Which some of I get…..work detail and maintenance needs to be done. But sometimes I’m happy enough just to have time to take care of things around my own house here at home let alone drive 4+ hours simply to put in work. And we were not crazy about the formality of camp elections and closed meetings, etc. On our current lease, no such thing. Simply pay your yearly dues and you can use it year-round, no clubhouse, no buildings to maintain, no work to do.


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> Counties are big..... 😉


Some towns you could search would be Wellesboro, Ulysses, Galeton, coudersport.


----------



## Gene94

full moon64 said:


> TALK ARCHERY >>>


Thanks for reminding us...been a while since you mentioned it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> Wish you where closer BM..got public I'm hitting late season door is open too DIEHARD. BOW HUNTER.That doesnt get hit hard...Sorry too hear about your spot..


Having you been out with the bow during rifle?


----------



## yetihunter1

I would think finding hunting camps/land/leases would fall under bow hunting since you need a staging point.....but knowing your posts Full Moon, you probably hike ten miles back to a cave to camp out of to hunt.


----------



## Bigmike23

Hunting a small slice of private is amazing. Hunting large clubs in my experience is a nightmare. I have seen friends and family members have ruined relationships with each other over petty club membership jealousy. They usually have strict rules that must be followed. People lay claim to their "spots" you're forbidden from entering. All the work details. Yuck. 
I love and adore the freedom of public. I get to hunt when I want, where I want, and how I want all being legal of course.


----------



## yetihunter1

Bigmike23 said:


> Hunting a small slice of private is amazing. Hunting large clubs in my experience is a nightmare. I have seen friends and family members have ruined relationships with each other over petty club membership jealousy. They usually have strict rules that must be followed. People lay claim to their "spots" you're forbidden from entering. All the work details. Yuck.
> I love and adore the freedom of public. I get to hunt when I want, where I want, and how I want all being legal of course.


I could see that. I was offered to split a property with a friend once but decided against it because he was asking several people to join in because he didn't have the capital himself. I figured it would be a nightmare dealing with so many people and their hunting styles. I have heard it said finding a hunting partner is harder than finding a wife because styles can vary so much.

Personal preference would be to find a small cabin next to SGL and just move around as much as i want and be able to bring the fam up in the summer for weekend get aways. 

For now though i will be focusing on some late season archery, small game and deer drives.


----------



## jacobh

Yeti don’t u hunt Md? U on private or public??


----------



## dougell

My work schedule doesn't allow me to take time off to hunt.If I want to hunt,I have no choice but to live where I hunt.


----------



## nicko

Dave (fullmoon) you *could* share something about your approach to public land bowhunting without giving up GPS coordinates, overhead shots of your public spots, longitude and latitude, etc. This thread would be pretty boring if everybody kept everything so tight to the vest. At this time of the year, the talk always turns to gun hunting because a lot of guys pick up guns for two weeks. Some guys choose to check out until gun season has passed.


----------



## Mathias

Curious if anyone is contemplating a new bow for next season? While I’m extremely happy with mine, I consider it the best pure hunting bow _ever_ made, I kind of want to add another just to play around with, yard shooting and some 3D’s.
Thinking hard about an Athens, seem to garner really good reviews.
And I pick up my recurve this week. Won’t shoot that til next summer I imagine.


----------



## nicko

I feel pretty good with the bows I have so can't see myself getting the itch for something new. 


#1 is a Ritual 35
#2 is an E35
#3 is old school GT500.


----------



## jlh42581

Hunted after work, last hour, saw one big deer, no idea what it was as it was right at dark


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Curious if anyone is contemplating a new bow for next season? While I’m extremely happy with mine, I consider it the best pure hunting bow _ever_ made, I kind of want to add another just to play around with, yard shooting and some 3D’s.
> Thinking hard about an Athens, seem to garner really good reviews.
> And I pick up my recurve this week. Won’t shoot that til next summer I imagine.


 I saw this on another thread


----------



## tdj8686

Bigmike23 said:


> Well unfortunately I'm done hunting this year. The amazing piece of public I was hunting was ruined by the adjacent private. The guys from private did a drive covering almost all the best spots on the public. I went up and found footprints in or going to all of the very best bedding areas. And I find out they pushed 3 of the biggest I had on cam down into the private and they're all dead. Major bummer.
> Lesson learned for next year. Get it done before rifle season LOL


That should be your priority every year


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> I tried talking a few friends into buying a cabin years ago and no one was interested. Now that my son is older, I think it would be cool to belong to a deer camp up north. It’s a shame campgrounds close before rifle as I could use that as a “camp” the first week.


If you're self contained, get a free permit and camp on state forest land.


----------



## 12-Ringer

There is plenty of spots for sale…but it’s also a sellers market…land closest to us in Ulysses Township ranges from $3-$9k per acre depending on a host of factors.

You might be surprised how much gets bought and sold without ever getting listed or posted with a realtor. We will be picking up an additional 18.5 over the next 60-90 days….in the last theee years we will have added roughly 125 acres non of which was ever listed, we just have relationships with some locals.

Our closest neighbor has a nice little place, only 2 acres but he had full reign of the local farm (~600 acers). The farmer has decided to sell so our neighbor who travels up from Florida in October and usually stays until the week before Christmas is done. We made him an offer, but he got a stronger one from a couple from Lancaster who usually stay with friends down the road. Can’t blame him for taking it, I didn’t see the final paperwork but heard it went for roughly $175k and he left everything, the tractor, side-by-side, all furniture and furnishings….it’s a 2 bedroom, 1.5 bath on a full finished, walk out basement, includes garage as well. Would have been a nice addition to our footprint and provided an area to spread out.

We have another property that borders us, lot of 9 acres with a dwelling that hasn’t had a person in it at any point in the last 18 years…it’s being used as storage. We’ve reached out and he knows we’re interested. Hopefully If he decides to sell, we will be his first call. The dwelling would be donated to then fire company for training or something as it’s BAD shape, had bear denning under it last year.

Pyme..if you’re interested in this particular area you’d want to check out the following townships….
Ulysses
Hector
Sweden
allegany
Hebron
Eulalia 
Summit 

Just to mention a couple


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I tried talking a few friends into buying a cabin years ago and no one was interested. Now that my son is older, I think it would be cool to belong to a deer camp up north. It’s a shame campgrounds close before rifle as I could use that as a “camp” the first week.


Most of the State Park campgrounds remain open through rifle season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> If you're self contained, get a free permit and camp on state forest land.


I’d rather have hookups. Do they have dump sites and potable water?


----------



## CBB

Mathias said:


> Curious if anyone is contemplating a new bow for next season? While I’m extremely happy with mine, I consider it the best pure hunting bow _ever_ made, I kind of want to add another just to play around with, yard shooting and some 3D’s.
> Thinking hard about an Athens, seem to garner really good reviews.
> And I pick up my recurve this week. Won’t shoot that til next summer I imagine.



Yep, sold my traverse (great bow) after I shot the VX3 33. There may or may not be a limb issue. Guess we will see. 
Either way I like the way the new 33 felt Soni figured I'd run with it.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I’d rather have hookups. Do they have dump sites and potable water?


See note above about the State Parks. Many of them have added or are adding full hookups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Dave (fullmoon) you *could* share something about your approach to public land bowhunting without giving up GPS coordinates, overhead shots of your public spots, longitude and latitude, etc. This thread would be pretty boring if everybody kept everything so tight to the vest. At this time of the year, the talk always turns to gun hunting because a lot of guys pick up guns for two weeks. Some guys choose to check out until gun season has passed.


This is one of the spots I hunted today. Looks pretty good doesn't it, I bet somebody recognizes where it is.


----------



## CBB

Here's a question for you fellas.

How much would you pay for daily weekly rental for a place to stay in the middle of public land?
Something AIRBNB or VRBO style.

Drive to a state park with stocked trout in 10 minutes
Drive to a restaurant in 10 minutes
Drive to a river in 10 minutes (canoeing, fishing, kayaking)
Snowmobiling and atv trails within 5 minutes
Hiking trails within 20 minutes
Endless amounts of state game lands and national forest either walking or driving in any direction.
Gas, town and any other amenities within 20 minutes.

I ask because my wife and I considered buying a nearby property and renting it out on a short term basis to outdoors people. We just weren't sure there was a good ROI


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> Curious if anyone is contemplating a new bow for next season? While I’m extremely happy with mine, I consider it the best pure hunting bow _ever_ made, I kind of want to add another just to play around with, yard shooting and some 3D’s.
> Thinking hard about an Athens, seem to garner really good reviews.
> And I pick up my recurve this week. Won’t shoot that til next summer I imagine.


I am actually. My 41.5" ata bow felt a bit long in the tooth this year.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Yeti don’t u hunt Md? U on private or public??


I do hunt MD but it’s all public now as the one parcel of private I had was sold. 
My family lives down there and all my nieces have November birthdays so I buy a license so I don’t miss almost every weekend in November. Spend a lot of time in Parker’s Creek WMA.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Curious if anyone is contemplating a new bow for next season? While I’m extremely happy with mine, I consider it the best pure hunting bow _ever_ made, I kind of want to add another just to play around with, yard shooting and some 3D’s.
> Thinking hard about an Athens, seem to garner really good reviews.
> And I pick up my recurve this week. Won’t shoot that til next summer I imagine.


I will be getting one, my Prime impact has been chewing up my cables worse and worse each yearfrom the cable guide. Have had it replaced multiple times and don’t feel like paying extra for custom strings that serve the cables. One of the reasons I picked prime was the warranty and new strings each year.

gonna hit up LAS after season and shoot everything to find what feels best.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> I’d rather have hookups. Do they have dump sites and potable water?


Neither. Some of the state parks around are open with hookups.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Pyme..if you’re interested in this particular area you’d want to check out the following townships….
> Ulysses
> Hector
> Sweden
> allegany
> Hebron
> Eulalia
> Summit
> 
> Just to mention a couple


I appreciate the info! 👍👍


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> See note above about the State Parks. Many of them have added or are adding full hookups.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





PAbigbear said:


> Neither. Some of the state parks around are open with hookups.


Thanks for the info. I’ll have to look into that. Can take some family trips in the spring and summer so I can scout and then hit them up during archery or rifle. It would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## 13third

CBB said:


> Here's a question for you fellas.
> 
> How much would you pay for daily weekly rental for a place to stay in the middle of public land?
> Something AIRBNB or VRBO style.
> 
> Drive to a state park with stocked trout in 10 minutes
> Drive to a restaurant in 10 minutes
> Drive to a river in 10 minutes (canoeing, fishing, kayaking)
> Snowmobiling and atv trails within 5 minutes
> Hiking trails within 20 minutes
> Endless amounts of state game lands and national forest either walking or driving in any direction.
> Gas, town and any other amenities within 20 minutes.
> 
> I ask because my wife and I considered buying a nearby property and renting it out on a short term basis to outdoors people. We just weren't sure there was a good ROI


I own a campground with all the amenities you listed, except it’s step out the cabin/camper or tent door and your overlooking the Juniata River. Camp spots are $25 nightly, 2 room cabins are $55 per night 3 room cabin is $75 and during the off season the cottage( fully furnished 3 bedroom house) is $100 per night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Me and dad walked right into a feeding buck not 2 minutes' walk from the truck this morning, in a spot we never expected to see one. It had noticed us a bit sooner then we it... so we never got a great look at it. Pop had him in his scope for a brief better look as it bounded away but all he could see were Y's. If it was legal, it was a very small rack and would have been barely so...which wouldn't have bothered pop.

We were almost to the spot we were going to split at before the buck encounter, so shortly after we did. Halfway to my spot, where I shot doe #2 from, I heard something on the bank in some thick growth not 40yds away. I kept watching but still couldn't see what was making the noise. Shortly after I saw a deer ahead of me about 50yds... it had walked across a narrow clearing and paused in the edge of some more thick growth before it kept going. Never got a good look at it... so it remained unidentified.

The noise on the bank to my left continued and soon after a mangy looking coyote came into view at around 35yds. I decided against dumping it after raising up on it twice...thought it too early in the outing and had no idea what else may have been around with the other deer seen not long before. 

7:57am the first shot of the morning rang out...in the same general direction the buck had gone.

Had likely the biggest redfox I've ever seen, with a pale orange coat, come in behind me around 10:40am at 25 or so yds but the rest of the morning was uneventful. Heard 5 shots for the entire morning till 1pm

We decided for a change of venue around 12:30 but hit a little spot to push before heading there. Nothing pushed from it though.

Property #2 from 1 till dark. Hadn't seen a thing when dad radioed me, asking if I saw anything at 4pm. He then said his feet were wet and cold so he headed for the truck. I sat tight till almost 5 and was nearly to the truck when I saw dad wasn't in it? Curiously, he was crossing the road back to the truck (from a cut cornfield and hedgerow on the other side) and didn't have his gun with him.
I asked why he was over there and he said he had to pee...and then said if I wanted to see deer, to follow him. About 150yds out in the cut corn field were 9 deer. Turned out, after going over there to pee at 4:30, he had a deer snorting at him from maybe 50yds away in the hedgerow but with his hearing he couldn't tell where it was. Then he saw a couple deer come out of the woods and then a few more that were chasing each other so he kept watching them. I said why didn't you go back and get your gun since you couldn't have done anything even if a buck was with them?!

By the time I had gotten back to the truck it was after hours and too dark to see that far very well (some were definitely doe) but as we stood together watching them more deer came out...ended up being 12 or more and when we left a 13th (a huge doe) was standing at the tip of the hedgerow watching us drive away. 

Ended up hearing 22 shots in total today, only 4 in the am. 10 of them were a long way off but all came from the same general area in the last 15 minutes.

Spot where I killed doe#2 from. Not much of Sundays snow left








But in about 15 minutes today








views of my spot on the 2nd property and where doe #1 came from.


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> Have you approached the farmers and ask for permission?


Yes, actually
The deer my dad shot yesterday was on a private farm that I got permission for.

I'm not sure why though, but lots of farmers are very reluctant to give permission, but many of them also seem to be upset more hunters arnt shooting the deer.


That is just my observation up here in my little part of 1a at least


----------



## jacobh

A lot of people I feel don’t allow permission simply because they don’t want to be held responsible. Nowadays with the Sue happy idiots people opt to say no then take the chance of someone getting hurt and taking everything they own from them. Can’t blame them


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Curious if anyone is contemplating a new bow for next season? While I’m extremely happy with mine, I consider it the best pure hunting bow _ever_ made, I kind of want to add another just to play around with, yard shooting and some 3D’s.
> Thinking hard about an Athens, seem to garner really good reviews.
> And I pick up my recurve this week. Won’t shoot that til next summer I imagine.


It will depend on our elk plans for 2022. Shooting an Elite Answer right now but it gets heavy when putting 15 miles on a day in the Rockies. Right now we are "in negotiations" about elk each year for the next 5 or so or taking the dogs west a couple times within that timeframe. Neither I or the dogs are getting younger and just can't pull both off in the same year.


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> A lot of people I feel don’t allow permission simply because they don’t want to be held responsible. Nowadays with the Sue happy idiots people opt to say no then take the chance of someone getting hurt and taking everything they own from them. Can’t blame them


 Here is an example. Happened about 20 years ago. An older women that was employed at the same place I was had a husband that hunted . Nasty women by the way. Her hubby was given permission to hunt his friends property . He was told not to use any of the treestands on the property . He decided to climb up in an old one and fell. He got some pretty serious injuries for his own foolishness. He lawyerd up and sued his friend. To add insult to injury his wife sued as well on the basis he couldn't fulfill his husbandly duties if you will. By her looks and personality I doubt he fulfilled his " duties" for a lot of years prior. People will do anything for money including ruining friends. Too many stories like this out there


----------



## jacobh

Sickening isn’t it Billy??? I don’t blame people for not giving hunters permission. Too many idiots looking for handouts. Real shame what this world has become!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pretty well-known situation in Chadds Ford...before they put a lot of the land in the Conservency...the original owner of the Winery on Route 1 allowed a family to hunt. One of those family members fell and damaged his leg so badly that it had to be removed from slightly below the knee. Turns out his health insurance company sued the landowner for the medical bills and he didn't even know it was happening until the process was well underway. He was actually infomred by the Winery owner, not his insurance company. When he finally learned what was going on he was P.O.ed, but the damage was already done...it's a crazy, crazy world we live in.


----------



## Schleprock1

Seems more people should read up on 
*Pennsylvania Recreational Use Statute (68 P.S. § 477)*
Google it and go to the state page. 
As long as you are not paying to hunt on the property, the landowner has no obligation to make it safe. It's been in place since 1996. If the landowner leases it for hunting, they can be held liable.

Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to have a few copies of the Statute in your possession when knocking on doors asking permission.


----------



## Billy H

Schleprock1 said:


> Seems more people should read up on
> *Pennsylvania Recreational Use Statute (68 P.S. § 477)*
> Google it and go to the state page.
> As long as you are not paying to hunt on the property, the landowner has no obligation to make it safe. It's been in place since 1996. If the landowner leases it for hunting, they can be held liable.
> 
> Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to have a few copies of the Statute in your possession when knocking on doors asking permission.


 You could probably wipe your rear end with that statute when in comes down to it. They may not have to make it safe but that doesn't mean that can't be sued.


----------



## Schleprock1

Billy H said:


> You could probably wipe your rear end with that statute when in comes down to it. They may not have to make it safe but that doesn't mean that can't be sued.


Thank you for your professional legal opinion. 
Here is the link to the actual statute updated in 2018. LINKY
Read it and believe what you want.


----------



## Pyme

Schleprock1 said:


> Thank you for your professional legal opinion.
> Here is the link to the actual statute updated in 2018. LINKY
> Read it and believe what you want.


I know what you're saying.

I also get what Billy is saying.

In today's legal world, an attorney will go after anything, and oftentimes prevail, regardless of statutes or what anybody would ever think would happen, especially when it comes to personal injury cases, and judgements are often staggering.


----------



## nicko

Anybody can sue anybody for anything. And there will always be a lawyer who will take a case as long as they get paid.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Anybody can sue anybody for anything. And there will always be a lawyer who will take a case as long as they get paid.


So very true. Most settlements are after careful consideration of "how much will it cost to defend"? Even if it is a frivolous case it could cost thousands and thousands to defend it.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> So very true. Most settlements are after careful consideration of "how much will it cost to defend"? Even if it is a frivolous case it could cost thousands and thousands to defend it.


And getting a judgement is one thing. Collecting the money is another matter entirely.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> And getting a judgement is one thing. Collecting the money is another matter entirely.


I think you have some great material for your next episode…


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I think you have some great material for your next episode…


This thread has been on a roll lately.


----------



## Billy H

Schleprock1 said:


> Thank you for your professional legal opinion.
> Here is the link to the actual statute updated in 2018. LINKY
> Read it and believe what you want.


It’s not a matter of believing that statute. If you own property and think that will keep you from being sued youll probably be in trouble if someone decides to sue. A trespasser can go on your property get hurt and sue


----------



## dougell

It's actually very tough to sue for someone getting hurt on your property if they're hunting.The open field doctrine has been in place since the 1960's I believe.No one was ever successfully sued in Pa until several years ago(I forget the exact year).A guy hunting on someone's property near Allentown missed a deer and the bullet hit a woman sitting in her car.They successfully sued because there was a loophole in the law because the bullet left the propertySince then,that loophole has supposedly been closed.Also remember,your homeowners policy will defend you if someone tries,so legal expenses shouldn't be out of pocket.


----------



## 12-Ringer

schlep - thanks for sharing as many are not aware of that statute...I do know first hand that there are ways around this, I don't know what they are or what it takes...I would assume that the devil is never more prominent in the details than in circumstances like these, but I know of one person who was sued and another case where the family of a man who died sued ... each came away with $$, not sure if they were settlements or awards and there is a distinct difference. I don't doubt Doug becuause of his profession, so my guess is they were probably settlements. I think its important for everyone to remember...getting sued is a process not an outcome.

As for the Chadds Ford Winery example I shared...it was one of the primary reasons so much of that land was entered into a conservatorship. I know for a fact the gentleman had no idea his insurance company was attacking the owner who gave him permission...as Doug pointed out, maybe they were attacking the landowner's homeowner policy; I'm not sure?

That conservancy did and maybe still does have a very active hunting component...your selected, vetted using whatever process the new leadership cooks-up, required to commit to "x" work days per year and required to sign a stack of hold-harmless liability waivers...I was on the waiting list for years, but never cracked the list...about 3-5 years ago they stopped all hunting on the Conservency land along the river near Chadds Ford Elementary, the RR tracks and Creek Road...to the best of my knowledge that haven't reopened that section again for hunting...but there is a group of 8 who hunt the almost 250 acres just NW of there that a doctor owns.


----------



## vonfoust

Prominent attorney in our area told me "I can sue you for anything. I might lose but I can stretch it out long enough that you are probably going to pay me to go away."
Same discussion.
"I'm going to get a hold of your net worth if it goes long enough. If you're worth enough I'm going to stick with it longer."


----------



## Billy H

Doug I remember that incident I believe the guy was hunting an apple orchard. The women shot I believe was pregnant. 
Showing my age.


----------



## nicko

There must be somebody in this thread whom I can sue.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> There must be somebody in this thread whom I can sue.


Go ahead, sue me. Just like I told the attorney "Once you get my net worth you'll feel sorry for me and quit."


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Doug I remember that incident I believe the guy was hunting an apple orchard. The women shot I believe was pregnant.
> Showing my age.


LOL.Yep on all three accounts.I don't remember all the deails afterwords but supposedly the legislature plugged that hole


----------



## 138104

My son saw 4 doe and a spike so far.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> My son saw 4 doe and a spike so far.


Is he hunting buck only?


----------



## CBB

Gage is up to 6 from the same stand where I shot my doe. Said he had an ear wide 8 chase a doe through the corn. Passed him.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Is he hunting buck only?


Yes, I didn’t bother getting him a second doe tag. Meanwhile, I have a doe tag, but I was walking the dog.


----------



## jacobh

I remember a story a ways back. A guy was gonna rob a house and was on the roof. He fell through a skylight and impaled himself with a knife. He sued the homeowner and won!!!! That judge should be in jail but that’s the world we live in now



Billy H said:


> It’s not a matter of believing that statute. If you own property and think that will keep you from being sued youll probably be in trouble if someone decides to sue. A trespasser can go on your property get hurt and sue


----------



## full moon64

Bigmike23 said:


> Hunting a small slice of private is amazing. Hunting large clubs in my experience is a nightmare. I have seen friends and family members have ruined relationships with each other over petty club membership jealousy. They usually have strict rules that must be followed. People lay claim to their "spots" you're forbidden from entering. All the work details. Yuck.
> I love and adore the freedom of public. I get to hunt when I want, where I want, and how I want all being legal of course.


Mike been through the same deal...Nj best private dairy farm for first 25 years of my bow hunting..Rich came in over paid I was out..
Tree farm,,Pocono PA...Did all work for no wage ,mowing,tree triming..110 acres too owner and myself..He was military so he invited other service men up for gun,,I showed them where too be,left stands etc for them,,I didnt gun.Just was showing thx for there braveness..
It all changed I shot a monster then he was invited all people too bowhunt,,no work..I was out..
Then my public land journey started.It was eye opener....The farther I went the better it got...
I will never hunt private again,even if I got invited..
I learned public was so much better,Yes I help pay for it..Always pick any garbage and proud of public land...
Never got a pm with my invite..Thats fine..I love archery like you Mike,stay safe everyone...
I was willing too share but not many different and solo people like myself..


----------



## nicko

Anybody up in the coudersport/Genesee area of Potter… Wondering how much snow is still on the ground up there? I see rain is in the forecast today and tonight so that may change things.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Anybody up in the coudersport/Genesee area of Potter… Wondering how much snow is still on the ground up there? I see rain is in the forecast today and tonight so that may change things.


About 3 inches still on the ground. We've had a good week on doe so far. Six doe and one 7pt. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Anybody up in the coudersport/Genesee area of Potter… Wondering how much snow is still on the ground up there? I see rain is in the forecast today and tonight so that may change things.


About 3-4” or so on the ground…warming up a little bit will be a while before it’s gone. Today was first day since last that feels like temps made it into the 30s.

Guys got a small 7 not and another 2 doe down today….brings the camp total to 9 or 10 now (counting archery season)

My uncle who has gone through quite a bit in the last several years (lost his wife, his son, and three grandchildren) got a doe out of the Maverick on the 4’ platform (M4) overlooking one of our food plots….couldn’t be happier for him his last deer was in 2013…..and today is his birthday 73 (I think)


----------



## BGM51

Yes his Birthday today

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> About 3-4” or so on the ground…warming up a little bit will be a while before it’s gone. Today was first day since last that feels like temps made it into the 30s.
> 
> Guys got a small 7 not and another 2 doe down today….brings the camp total to 9 or 10 now (counting archery season)
> 
> My uncle who has gone through quite a bit in the last several years (lost his wife, his son, and three grandchildren) got a doe out of the Maverick on the 4’ platform (M4) overlooking one of our food plots….couldn’t be happier for him his last deer was in 2013…..and today is his birthday 73 (I think)


Nobody deserves a slice of hunting success more than your uncle.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> There must be somebody in this thread whom I can sue.


Bring it.... 😄

I'm quite sure I'm guilty of multiple offenses. 

Of something.

Find a good attorney, he'll figure out what. 😎


----------



## AjPUNISHER

What's the consensus on a deer's reaction when it hunches up and tucks its tail, was thinking too far back, like guts right?


----------



## Gene94

AjPUNISHER said:


> What's the consensus on a deer's reaction when it hunches up and tucks its tail, was thinking too far back, like guts right?


Yes

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Guts with liver maybe. But yeah, not the lungs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Stars aligned for me today. Public land 11 point full of character. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Initially we were told that one of the guys hunting in the general area we were...had missed a good buck the opening morning. After talking with the hunter in question yesterday morning, we heard differently and now none of us are certain. He's usually a sharpshooter and gets a good buck every year from his spot opening day but turns out he missed this one twice and said that's how it reacted on the 3rd shot. It hunched up and tucked its tail.

He's looked for at least 3 days, dad helped him look yesterday...but no blood or hair. Dad even checked by the creek that runs through the property and it's a substantial creek, deep and fairly wide. If it crossed that he couldn't have been hurting that bad it would seem. I have a harder time doubting the reaction he said he saw but starting to think he's either not looking in the right place or he didn't see what he thought he did.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Bigmike23 said:


> Well unfortunately I'm done hunting this year. The amazing piece of public I was hunting was ruined by the adjacent private. The guys from private did a drive covering almost all the best spots on the public. I went up and found footprints in or going to all of the very best bedding areas. And I find out they pushed 3 of the biggest I had on cam down into the private and they're all dead. Major bummer.
> Lesson learned for next year. Get it done before rifle season LOL


That is a definitely a bummer. At least you know and you're still not hunting there in hopes of seeing one of them. 
It also goes to prove that no spot is ever truly secret, somebody else usually knows about it. Maybe those guys knew about those deer or maybe not but sounds as if they knew where they would find some.

I'm with ya on the getting it done in the archery season. Though if I'd seen the buck I did 5 seconds earlier and your treestand wouldn't have creaked...we'd both been much happier right now 

As they say though...it's called hunting season and not killing season.


----------



## scotchindian

13third said:


> Stars aligned for me today. Public land 11 point full of character.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> There must be somebody in this thread whom I can sue.


I understand the raccoons are contemplating a class action suit.

Congrats 13third, that’s a dandy!


----------



## nicko

Great buck 13!!! Congrats!


----------



## jacobh

Stud right there 13 congrats


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I understand the raccoons are contemplating a class action suit.
> 
> Congrats 13third, that’s a dandy!


I think I might sue myself.


----------



## yetihunter1

13third said:


> Stars aligned for me today. Public land 11 point full of character.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great buck, congrats!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats on a stud 13!!


----------



## vonfoust

13third said:


> Stars aligned for me today. Public land 11 point full of character.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that's a nice buck. Congratulations.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Another great year up at camp! 2G southern potter never disappoints! We took 4 buck total.Sunday morning I was still hunting my way down a logging road on SF land that was select cut about 3 years ago. I saw what looked like antlers, below me about 80 yards, sure enough I found this guy bedded in the cuttings. I already miss those Mountain View’s!


----------



## nicko

Congrats on a great buck Dave! Love the pics.....especially the meat pole....good ole days.


----------



## jacobh

Nice bucks hanging!!! Comgrats


----------



## yetihunter1

That Meat Pole pic is great....tried to set one up in my backyard but the neighbors kid started crying.....


----------



## dougell

The meat poles didn't look like that in 1980.


----------



## CBB

yetihunter1 said:


> That Meat Pole pic is great....tried to set one up in my backyard but the neighbors kid started crying.....



Tell them to suck it up....


----------



## Pyme

yetihunter1 said:


> ....tried to set one up in my backyard but the neighbors kid started crying.....


Hand the kid a pair of nuts, and tell him to go ask his dad what they're for. Maybe he'll know. 😎


----------



## dougell

Or a tube of vagisil.


----------



## vonfoust

Nice Dave, congrats! You've had a great couple of years!


----------



## dougell

My wife worked weekends when our daughter was born so I spent most saturdays at home.Once she was old enough to get a baby sitter,I started to hunt for a few hours on the occasional saturday.One weekend my buddy and I hung two deer in my garage and the baby sitter looked in to see what we were doing.Even though she knew we were hunting,the dead deer traumatized her and she immediately called her mother to pick her up lol.


----------



## vonfoust

We used the garage while growing up. That is, until my sister poked her head in there and saw 5 deer hanging. Then we used a processor for a few years until she left for college.
She knew when deer season was.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Congrats on a great buck Dave! Love the pics.....especially the meat pole....good ole days.


Thanks Nicko!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

vonfoust said:


> Nice Dave, congrats! You've had a great couple of years!


Yes I have! Thanks again.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

jacobh said:


> Nice bucks hanging!!! Comgrats


Thanks


----------



## vtbowhntr

This is my first PA buck. Killed him in the afternoon opening day of gun season in 3C













































. I got to hunt with my brother who lives in PA, he also go tr a nice 8pt opening day. Great memories for my brother, father and myself. My dad grew up hunting PA as a kid.


----------



## vonfoust

Nice vtbowhntr, I'm guessing you'll be back to PA?


----------



## tyepsu

Secondary rut must be on. Just had 2 non shooter bucks come by me near Pittsburgh chasing doe


----------



## ZDC

Well guys I got a new toy









-It is a CVA Hawkin rifle ( wanted something that I could easily find spare parts for) 
-50 cal 
- now I get to play the exciting game of where is the 3f bp


----------



## vtbowhntr

vonfoust said:


> Nice vtbowhntr, I'm guessing you'll be back to PA?


I am sure I will be, I know there are some great bucks around. My dad bowhunts alot with his cousins and both my brothers live there. It just never worked out before for me to make it down.


----------



## nicko

Congrats VTbowhunter… Those are two really nice Pennsylvania deer right there.


----------



## full moon64

This is my last post....In PA thread this my farwell...
Due too lack of bow hunting talk in this thread this is my goodbye...I wish everyone a great Holiday and Happy New Year..Stay safe everyone.....


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> Well guys I got a new toy
> View attachment 7513748
> 
> 
> -It is a CVA Hawkin rifle ( wanted something that I could easily find spare parts for)
> -50 cal
> - now I get to play the exciting game of where is the 3f bp


Congrats… Check out smaller muzzleloading shops or mom and pop gun shops. I can’t find any large outlet online with black powder in stock but you might have better luck at the smaller shops. Luckily I stocked up last year so I’m good for now.


----------



## Mathias

Great buck VTBowhunter. What area of 3C?


----------



## CBB

Tomorrow we are going on a little gun hunt...
Since it is gun season and all....

My new V3X should be in soon!!


I hear the processors around here are turning people away too many deer to deal with already.


----------



## Mathias

Hunting tomorrow morning 5C or D unsure which yet.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

full moon64 said:


> This is my last post....In PA thread this my farwell...
> Due too lack of bow hunting talk in this thread this is my goodbye...I wish everyone a great Holiday and Happy New Year..Stay safe everyone.....


Not like what's been going on in here is something new, where have you been lurking since 2016?

All you've done in this thread is basically bitch and moan or repeat some of the same things over and over. You want(ed) people to talk archery, but you didn't yourself.

I couldn't decide which one of these I liked better... so I went with both.


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> This is my last post....In PA thread this my farwell...
> Due too lack of bow hunting talk in this thread this is my goodbye...I wish everyone a great Holiday and Happy New Year..Stay safe everyone.....


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Hunting tomorrow morning 5C or D unsure which yet.


What gun are you taking out?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I haven't been out since Tuesday, IF I go tomorrow, it will be solo with the inline muzzy. 

Pop flaked out as he often does...he's going to work instead.


----------



## Charman03

full moon64 said:


> This is my last post....In PA thread this my farwell...
> Due too lack of bow hunting talk in this thread this is my goodbye...I wish everyone a great Holiday and Happy New Year..Stay safe everyone.....


Sorry to see you go full moon, I gotta be honest I usually had to skip over some of your posts even though I enjoyed the content. I could care less about grammar and spelling on Internet forums but holy crap man did all those “too”,s drive be insane sometimes lol. But seriously sorry to see you move on. Hopefully I’ll see some posts of yours on the regular board with a few less O’s. Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## jacobh

Great buck VT


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry to see you go full moon … good luck in the late season


----------



## jacobh

What bullet u use? Man I’m tired of no blood with muzzys!!! I’m now shooting a 320 fury bullet. No sabot. Things huge. My dad shot a doe with it and no blood!!! But only went 30 yds

QUOTE="AjPUNISHER, post: 1114196641, member: 191989"]
I haven't been out since Tuesday, IF I go tomorrow, it will be solo with the inline muzzy. 

Pop flaked out as he often does...he's going to work instead.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## andymick32

Congrats on the stud PA bucks. Some giants shot this year. I still can’t get over that State College 220” buck.

I was able to harvest my first ever bear Saturday. Only bear ever killed at our camp since the early 1960s. 304 lb male. My buddy killed an 8 pt from the same stand in the morning.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Andy


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome Andy


----------



## Mathias

Nice bear Andy!


----------



## J_Burk

andymick32 said:


> Congrats on the stud PA bucks. Some giants shot this year. I still can’t get over that State College 220” buck.
> 
> I was able to harvest my first ever bear Saturday. Only bear ever killed at our camp since the early 1960s. 304 lb male. My buddy killed an 8 pt from the same stand in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 7513884


That state college buck is huge. Also seeing a 200+ inch shot in Beaver county this week


----------



## nicko

Yeah yeah Andy….congrats!!!!


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


>


That never gets old! 😄


----------



## Pyme

andymick32 said:


> I still can’t get over that State College 220” buck.


Were there pictures of it on here? 

Did I miss it?

It's hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## Pyme

J_Burk said:


> That state college buck is huge. Also seeing a 200+ inch shot in Beaver county this week


And how about this one?

Any pics?


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> What bullet u use? Man I’m tired of no blood with muzzys!!! I’m now shooting a 320 fury bullet. No sabot. Things huge. My dad shot a doe with it and no blood!!! But only went 30 yds
> 
> QUOTE="AjPUNISHER, post: 1114196641, member: 191989"]
> I haven't been out since Tuesday, IF I go tomorrow, it will be solo with the inline muzzy.
> 
> Pop flaked out as he often does...he's going to work instead.


[/QUOTE]
I use Barnes Expanders in my inline. I had the same trouble with lack of bloodtrails from a bunch of different bullets. I'm probably at a dozen with the Barnes and if they take a step it won't be very many and the bloodtrail will be impressive. Somehow I missed that Barnes was discontinuing their muzzleloader bullets and they are nowhere to be found. Luckily I have enough for at least a decade if I don't do any tinkering. You wouldn't catch me putting a powerbelt in gun.


----------



## PaBone

Pyme said:


> And how about this one?
> 
> Any pics?


Another Pa Giant


----------



## CBB

Amazing deer there. Just one time I want to get a shot at a deer like that.


----------



## J_Burk

Pyme said:


> And how about this one?
> 
> Any pics?


Here’s a pix of the one shot outside of state college


----------



## CBB

Dang......

Heading to play deer dog for my boy and a couple good friends. I'm carrying the 357 mag. Not in a big hurry to shoot another one.. 
Hopefully I kick a buck to one of the 2 guys with a tag


----------



## jacobh

hhhmmm yea I shot 2 with the TEZ and got zero blood. Maybe I just suck at finding blood lol. One had zero blood or hair but she only went 10 yds. Other one had blood at place of shot then none after. The fury my son shot 1 and my dad. Jakes went 40 yds with a bad hit in liver. My dads was lungs went 20-30 yds. Jakes had a little blood my dads none!!! Seems backwards but that’s what they told me lol. I’m so torn what to do. I have some barnes if u need them forget how many but some TEZ and also another one that’s a hollow point. Pm me if u want them. No charge


QUOTE="PAbigbear, post: 1114197462, member: 86144"]
[/QUOTE]
I use Barnes Expanders in my inline. I had the same trouble with lack of bloodtrails from a bunch of different bullets. I'm probably at a dozen with the Barnes and if they take a step it won't be very many and the bloodtrail will be impressive. Somehow I missed that Barnes was discontinuing their muzzleloader bullets and they are nowhere to be found. Luckily I have enough for at least a decade if I don't do any tinkering. You wouldn't catch me putting a powerbelt in gun.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pyme

PaBone said:


> Another Pa Giant
> 
> View attachment 7514067





J_Burk said:


> Here’s a pix of the one shot outside of state college
> View attachment 7514074


Yowza!! 😬😳

A couple of beauties!

What's the story on the top one?


----------



## andymick32

Thanks fellas. State College buck I was referring to.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Many I've miss some really good conversations just been so busy at work and home cant keep up with the thread. 

1st some awesome deer have hit the ground, congrats to those that were successful. There isn't much more traditional PA than a buck in snow from the mountains of PA. 

Camp talk, I'm really hoping the Sat/Sun starts bring back the camp life in Pa. I know I could never do the Monday start with work but I can at least get frost 2 days now and will look to get to the mountains every year I can. Heck looks like we have enough guys here to start an archery talk camp. 

Muzzleloader bullets, I've shot a pile of deer with inlines in NY and lack of blood is common and I haven't found a good cure yet. Fortunately lots of times there's snow and they don't go far but it is problematic. I love a good cloud of smoke in the crisp winter air. 


Now that the gun talk police is taking a nap maybe you guys can help me figure out a new rifle buy. I've been stuck in paralysis by analysis for weeks on rifle make and cartridge. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

I'm hearing some rumors on the 220" buck near State College. Of course any time someone shoots one like that rumors are going to fly. 
Anyone on here with firsthand knowledge?

Congrats on the bear Andy!


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> hhhmmm yea I shot 2 with the TEZ and got zero blood. Maybe I just suck at finding blood lol. One had zero blood or hair but she only went 10 yds. Other one had blood at place of shot then none after. The fury my son shot 1 and my dad. Jakes went 40 yds with a bad hit in liver. My dads was lungs went 20-30 yds. Jakes had a little blood my dads none!!! Seems backwards but that’s what they told me lol. I’m so torn what to do. I have some barnes if u need them forget how many but some TEZ and also another one that’s a hollow point. Pm me if u want them. No charge
> 
> 
> QUOTE="PAbigbear, post: 1114197462, member: 86144"]


I use Barnes Expanders in my inline. I had the same trouble with lack of bloodtrails from a bunch of different bullets. I'm probably at a dozen with the Barnes and if they take a step it won't be very many and the bloodtrail will be impressive. Somehow I missed that Barnes was discontinuing their muzzleloader bullets and they are nowhere to be found. Luckily I have enough for at least a decade if I don't do any tinkering. You wouldn't catch me putting a powerbelt in gun.
[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]
Scott,I generally don't expect to find much blood for the first 30 yards or so,regardless of what I hit it with.There's just too mnay vaiables and the bullet or BH has very little to do with any of them.If they're dropping within 30 yards,it did it's job.


----------



## jacobh

Doug my issue is in Md it’s so thick and with the smoke I can’t tell which way they even go without blood. I spend so much time doing circles I’m trying anything. I’m actually looking into brakes that push smoke out sides to hopefully clear enough I can see which way they run


----------



## perryhunter4

full moon64 said:


> This is my last post....In PA thread this my farwell...
> Due too lack of bow hunting talk in this thread this is my goodbye...I wish everyone a great Holiday and Happy New Year..Stay safe everyone.....


Do you hunt?


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug my issue is in Md it’s so thick and with the smoke I can’t tell which way they even go without blood. I spend so much time doing circles I’m trying anything. I’m actually looking into brakes that push smoke out sides to hopefully clear enough I can see which way they run


I have an RMC FL WITH A 1/28"TWIST and a couple TC OMEGAS.I generally just shoot cheap .44 caliber Hornady XTP's.I always get full penetration and usually a nice big exit wound.I can't remember ever having to really track one though.Usually they just drop within 40 yards or so.

The smoke can definately be a pain but it's part of the allure.


----------



## Schleprock1

perryhunter4 said:


> Do you hunt?


Old Indian internet saying. "If you don't feed the trolls, they stay quietly under the bridge".


----------



## jacobh

Yea used them for years. We started shooting the ultimate muzzleloaders and they didn’t group great hence my headaches lol.

QUOTE="dougell, post: 1114198424, member: 376463"]
I have an RMC FL WITH A 1/28"TWIST and a couple TC OMEGAS.I generally just shoot cheap .44 caliber Hornady XTP's.I always get full penetration and usually a nice big exit wound.I can't remember ever having to really track one though.Usually they just drop within 40 yards or so.

The smoke can definately be a pain but it's part of the allure.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> Many I've miss some really good conversations just been so busy at work and home cant keep up with the thread.
> 
> 1st some awesome deer have hit the ground, congrats to those that were successful. There isn't much more traditional PA than a buck in snow from the mountains of PA.
> 
> Camp talk, I'm really hoping the Sat/Sun starts bring back the camp life in Pa. I know I could never do the Monday start with work but I can at least get frost 2 days now and will look to get to the mountains every year I can. Heck looks like we have enough guys here to start an archery talk camp.
> 
> Muzzleloader bullets, I've shot a pile of deer with inlines in NY and lack of blood is common and I haven't found a good cure yet. Fortunately lots of times there's snow and they don't go far but it is problematic. I love a good cloud of smoke in the crisp winter air.
> 
> 
> Now that the gun talk police is taking a nap maybe you guys can help me figure out a new rifle buy. I've been stuck in paralysis by analysis for weeks on rifle make and cartridge.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Depends on how you hunt and what you want to hunt. For me, if I have a rifle in my hands I'm most likely moving and will be putting 8-12 miles on a day in the mountains. I bought a Kimber Adirondack .308 a few years ago and can't imagine there's a better option for the style of gun hunting I prefer. To just sit stationary in a box blind I would never drop that kind of money on a rifle.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^great gun^^ can pretty much do whatever you want with it....


----------



## Gene94

TauntoHawk said:


> Many I've miss some really good conversations just been so busy at work and home cant keep up with the thread.
> 
> 1st some awesome deer have hit the ground, congrats to those that were successful. There isn't much more traditional PA than a buck in snow from the mountains of PA.
> 
> Camp talk, I'm really hoping the Sat/Sun starts bring back the camp life in Pa. I know I could never do the Monday start with work but I can at least get frost 2 days now and will look to get to the mountains every year I can. Heck looks like we have enough guys here to start an archery talk camp.
> 
> Muzzleloader bullets, I've shot a pile of deer with inlines in NY and lack of blood is common and I haven't found a good cure yet. Fortunately lots of times there's snow and they don't go far but it is problematic. I love a good cloud of smoke in the crisp winter air.
> 
> 
> Now that the gun talk police is taking a nap maybe you guys can help me figure out a new rifle buy. I've been stuck in paralysis by analysis for weeks on rifle make and cartridge.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I don't have anything considered a mountain rifle but the one I've been really wanting that would fit the bill in my neck of the woods is the Howa Carbon Stalker mini action 6.5 Grendel. Awesome feeling little gun!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I've owned nothing but Kimbers for the past 20 years.For the style of hunting I do and the terrain I hunt in,nothing beats them.I had 5 Montanas.Two were .308's and last year I sent one to JES reboring and had him turn it into a .338 federal.It's a pretty nice dual purpose deer/bear rifle for this part of the state.I also had 2 223's and sold one this past summer and picked up a hunter 2 in 6.5 creedmoor.I haven't used it yet other than to work a load up for it but my son has wacked 3 deer with it so far.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jacobh said:


> What bullet u use? Man I’m tired of no blood with muzzys!!! I’m now shooting a 320 fury bullet. No sabot. Things huge. My dad shot a doe with it and no blood!!! But only went 30 yds


I 've only killed 5 with the inline... I use 295gr powerbelt hollow points.

Of those 5 only one made it anywhere...she left a blood trail a blind man could have followed and somehow traveled around 30-40 something yards... even though she was literally plowing dirt with her nose the whole way.
Last 2 I shot, one went straight down and the other flipped backwards end over end. I couldn't see where either had dropped without the smoke, but I couldn't see jack with it hanging in front me either.

I think it's alot like archery shot deer or most any other weapon...some leave a good to great blood trail right away, but most don't until the last few yards, if even then...or so I've noticed.



TauntoHawk said:


> Muzzleloader bullets, I've shot a pile of deer with inlines in NY and lack of blood is common and I haven't found a good cure yet. Fortunately lots of times there's snow and they don't go far but it is problematic. I love a good cloud of smoke in the crisp winter air.
> 
> Now that the gun talk police is taking a nap maybe you guys can help me figure out a new rifle buy. I've been stuck in paralysis by analysis for weeks on rifle make and cartridge.


I've been wanting a 308 for years but with the kind of hunting I typically do I haven't been able to justify getting one. I've shot and killed deer at about 230 with my 30-30 but more often hunt where shots will be less then 100, most of the time not even half that.



full moon64 said:


> This is my last post....In PA thread this my farwell...
> Due too lack of bow hunting talk in this thread this is my goodbye...I wish everyone a great Holiday and Happy New Year..Stay safe everyone.....





perryhunter4 said:


> Do you hunt?


Apparently, he does.
Was looking at his "Something that worked for you..." thread yesterday or the day before and he does talk archery in there. Don't know why that was so difficult to do in here for him before the gun season.


----------



## andymick32

TauntoHawk said:


> Many I've miss some really good conversations just been so busy at work and home cant keep up with the thread.
> 
> 1st some awesome deer have hit the ground, congrats to those that were successful. There isn't much more traditional PA than a buck in snow from the mountains of PA.
> 
> Camp talk, I'm really hoping the Sat/Sun starts bring back the camp life in Pa. I know I could never do the Monday start with work but I can at least get frost 2 days now and will look to get to the mountains every year I can. Heck looks like we have enough guys here to start an archery talk camp.
> 
> Muzzleloader bullets, I've shot a pile of deer with inlines in NY and lack of blood is common and I haven't found a good cure yet. Fortunately lots of times there's snow and they don't go far but it is problematic. I love a good cloud of smoke in the crisp winter air.
> 
> 
> Now that the gun talk police is taking a nap maybe you guys can help me figure out a new rifle buy. I've been stuck in paralysis by analysis for weeks on rifle make and cartridge.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I picked up a Tikka T3X Lite Stainless in 308 a few years ago. These used to be the favorite best bang for you buck rifle out there but the price has gone up a good bit over the last few years. Nice lightweight carry gun, accurate and buttery smooth bolt. Glad I have a .308 now as its about the only ammo I've seen for sale at a store in the past year or two.


----------



## CBB

Well I covered just over 4 miles today. I pushed 6 past my boy, one was about an ear wide 6. Gage let him walk and shot a doe that had a bb with her. 

I pushed 7 past my buddy, he saw 4 were bald and 3 he couldn't tell. 

The other fellow with us didn't see any. 

So now my boy and I have another to process. Dad just went outback. The boy is going to head out shortly. 

Me, I think I'm done. I carried the 357 today. I'd shoot a doe with the pistol but we really don't need any more doe meat. I'm proud of Gage for passing on young bucks and hope ge gets a crack at a good one if not in rifle hopefully late archery.


----------



## nicko

Not bad… Kinda light







packing by my standards


----------



## Pyme

PAbigbear said:


> I bought a Kimber Adirondack .308 a few years ago ...


I have a Kimber Montana in 243 with a little Leupold 2.5-8X on it.

It's a dream to carry, has no recoil, and knocks deer dead.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Not bad… Kinda light
> View attachment 7514357
> packing by my standards


Sorry, you’ll need to leave the Tastykakes with me.


----------



## dougell

CBB said:


> Well I covered just over 4 miles today. I pushed 6 past my boy, one was about an ear wide 6. Gage let him walk and shot a doe that had a bb with her.
> 
> I pushed 7 past my buddy, he saw 4 were bald and 3 he couldn't tell.
> 
> The other fellow with us didn't see any.
> 
> So now my boy and I have another to process. Dad just went outback. The boy is going to head out shortly.
> 
> Me, I think I'm done. I carried the 357 today. I'd shoot a doe with the pistol but we really don't need any more doe meat. I'm proud of Gage for passing on young bucks and hope ge gets a crack at a good one if not in rifle hopefully late archery.


Your son has better restraint that I would have.I'm fairly picky during archery season but come the last week of rifle season,a decent 6 point would probably get leveled.Well done.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Sorry, you’ll need to leave the Tastykakes with me.


Leave the gun… Take the tasty cakes


----------



## tyepsu

Got settled in 2A about 20 minutes ago. Where I park is Beaver County, but my stand is in Allegheny County, so using my inline this afternoon.


----------



## tyepsu

Some jackwagon just crossed the cut corn field about 175 yards away. I understand the farmer lets others hunt, but if you see a truck parked, why not just go elsewhere. There were no trucks here when I arrived. If there had been I would have moved on to one of the other 3 properties I can hunt within 2 miles. I guess common courtesy is a thing of the past.


----------



## 12-Ringer

tyepsu said:


> Some jackwagon just crossed the cut corn field about 175 yards away. I understand the farmer lets others hunt, but if you see a truck parked, why not just go elsewhere. There were no trucks here when I arrived. If there had been I would have moved on to one of the other 3 properties I can hunt within 2 miles. I guess common courtesy is a thing of the past.


Or maybe that person doesn’t have thee other properties to choose from….not defending anyone, but I’ve learned (albeit the hard way) you never really know someone else’s situation.


----------



## CBB

dougell said:


> Your son has better restraint that I would have.I'm fairly picky during archery season but come the last week of rifle season,a decent 6 point would probably get leveled.Well done.


I thought he was going to shoot it.. surprised he didn't. I had to prod him a little to get him off the couch for the afternoon hunt. There are 2 better 6pts out back. One is pretty big for a 6. My guess is around 90" looks like a 3 or 4 yr old deer. 8" g2s long beams 15" inside spread. Decent brows split on his 2 and the tip of his beam so he is technically an 8. 

The other is smaller than him but still a decent 6... 

My guess is anything ear wide and legal is in trouble this afternoon if they walk in front of him!


----------



## j.d.m.

Sitting here right now watching a guy 500 yards away, throwing rocks into thick cover island in middle of cut bean field, hoping to bump a deer out. Kinda comical. He’s circling the whole thing anyway, and is on wrong end of the wind. Amusing at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icewall42

Depressed. I'd like a shot at ANY legal deer. All this effort, and I haven't had a chance to even draw on one. How do you keep going? I'm really not looking forward to late season...


----------



## CBB

Well Gage had his hunt ruined by Bubba. Bubb drives his beat up ol f150 into woods at 415 Walks around in clearcut. Gage lets him know he's there..

Bubba sits down on stump
15 minutes Bubba moves to another stump
15 more minutes Bubba leaves..


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> Well Gage had his hunt ruined by Bubba. Bubb drives his beat up ol f150 into woods at 415 Walks around in clearcut. Gage lets him know he's there..
> 
> Bubba sits down on stump
> 15 minutes Bubba moves to another stump
> 15 more minutes Bubba leaves..


Probably complaining on Hunting PA that there’s no deer in the woods anymore.


----------



## CBB

Perry24 said:


> Probably complaining on Hunting PA that there’s no deer in the woods anymore.



There's a lot of truth to that!

I gave up on that site a couple years ago


----------



## Billy H

Icewall42 said:


> Depressed. I'd like a shot at ANY legal deer. All this effort, and I haven't had a chance to even draw on one. How do you keep going? I'm really not looking forward to late season...


Have had years like that. I signed up for the AT deer contest one year against my better judgment, musta been a weak moment. Had the most miserable archery season that year then I had in over a decade. Never even drew back on one, honestly don't think I even lifted the bow off the hanger.


----------



## Pyme

tyepsu said:


> Some jackwagon just crossed the cut corn field about 175 yards away. I understand the farmer lets others hunt, but if you see a truck parked, why not just go elsewhere. There were no trucks here when I arrived. If there had been I would have moved on to one of the other 3 properties I can hunt within 2 miles. I guess common courtesy is a thing of the past.


Not to be another "jackwagon", but unless you have exclusive rights to that farm (and you said the farmer allows others to hunt it, so you don't), that guy has just as much right to hunt it as you do.

Just because your truck is there first, doesn't mean you get to lock down the entire property.


----------



## rogersb

Rough day. Only saw 2 doe and a half rack buck. I would have shot him but he saw me first. Came home and my dog ate half a stick of evercalm and the whole stick of doe in heat. Never gave it any attention before, today she gobbled them down. I'm hoping she doesn't fart tonight.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I didn't expect the reaction I got from my cats when I let them check out a tarsal I kept from my doe, I'd have sworn I gave them catnip or something!?


----------



## pa.hunter

full moon64 said:


> This is my last post....In PA thread this my farwell...
> Due too lack of bow hunting talk in this thread this is my goodbye...I wish everyone a great Holiday and Happy New Year..Stay safe everyone.....


I DONT POST MUCH ! but don't be a Weiner ( just teasing) 😁 later happy holidays good luck hunting !


----------



## PAbigbear

full moon64 said:


> This is my last post....In PA thread this my farwell...
> Due too lack of bow hunting talk in this thread this is my goodbye...I wish everyone a great Holiday and Happy New Year..Stay safe everyone.....


----------



## nicko

A little bit different digs for us on this trip up to Potter. Rented a house in Coudersport and with just the two of us, we’ve got more than enough space… Can’t believe we used to squeeze all of this crap that we brought into one hotel room.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I use all my patience in archery, for gun season I switch from mainly private to mainly public to stretch the legs and roam in both PA and NY occasional trips to NH and every few years west bound. So I need a decently light weight all purpose caliber, stainless or cerakote. 

I have an old wood stock Savage 110 in 7-08 and a Ruger 450 bushmaster I got for when I hunted Ohio. I actually carry the 450 often because it's so light and maneuverable for short range shooting. I had a cheap Remington 30-06 that had issues so I got rid of it and ive handled and hunted a few tikkas as my dad has several. 

Both Kimbers and Christensens interest me but the reviews seem to be either it's the best rifle or the worst which makes me hesitant. 

Tikka has an unquestionably great action and reliable accuracy but I really do not care for their stocks at all. The Tikka super lite is still an option but would be restocked immediately and most aftermarket stocks get pricy in a hurry. 

I really liked the weatherby options I've handled and the Win model 70 extreme weather would also meet much of my what I'm looking for. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

TauntoHawk said:


> I use all my patience in archery, for gun season I switch from mainly private to mainly public to stretch the legs and roam in both PA and NY occasional trips to NH and every few years west bound. So I need a decently light weight all purpose caliber, stainless or cerakote.
> 
> I have an old wood stock Savage 110 in 7-08 and a Ruger 450 bushmaster I got for when I hunted Ohio. I actually carry the 450 often because it's so light and maneuverable for short range shooting. I had a cheap Remington 30-06 that had issues so I got rid of it and ive handled and hunted a few tikkas as my dad has several.
> 
> Both Kimbers and Christensens interest me but the reviews seem to be either it's the best rifle or the worst which makes me hesitant.
> 
> Tikka has an unquestionably great action and reliable accuracy but I really do not care for their stocks at all. The Tikka super lite is still an option but would be restocked immediately and most aftermarket stocks get pricy in a hurry.
> 
> I really liked the weatherby options I've handled and the Win model 70 extreme weather would also meet much of my what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Taunto,
I have a Winchester XPR in 6.5 Creedmoor that I really like. Barrel is cerakoted. For the price, the gun shoots really, really nice! I shot a yote with it in late winter, but haven’t used for deer yet. It’s hard for me to put my 35 Rem down around here in deep woods. I would recommend the XPR if you’re not looking for something too pricey.


----------



## ZDC

TauntoHawk said:


> I use all my patience in archery, for gun season I switch from mainly private to mainly public to stretch the legs and roam in both PA and NY occasional trips to NH and every few years west bound. So I need a decently light weight all purpose caliber, stainless or cerakote.
> 
> I have an old wood stock Savage 110 in 7-08 and a Ruger 450 bushmaster I got for when I hunted Ohio. I actually carry the 450 often because it's so light and maneuverable for short range shooting. I had a cheap Remington 30-06 that had issues so I got rid of it and ive handled and hunted a few tikkas as my dad has several.
> 
> Both Kimbers and Christensens interest me but the reviews seem to be either it's the best rifle or the worst which makes me hesitant.
> 
> Tikka has an unquestionably great action and reliable accuracy but I really do not care for their stocks at all. The Tikka super lite is still an option but would be restocked immediately and most aftermarket stocks get pricy in a hurry.
> 
> I really liked the weatherby options I've handled and the Win model 70 extreme weather would also meet much of my what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Check out the Savage axis in 308

All around good gun 

Accurate

Light weight ( makes it kick a good deal) 

Supper affordable

Got mine 6 years ago for like $225 
You could probably find one now for around 300-400 ( thanks Biden)


----------



## muzzypower

perryhunter4 said:


> Taunto,
> I have a Winchester XPR in 6.5 Creedmoor that I really like. Barrel is cerakoted. For the price, the gun shoots really, really nice! I shot a yote with it in late winter, but haven’t used for deer yet. It’s hard for me to put my 35 Rem down around here in deep woods. I would recommend the XPR if you’re not looking for something too pricey.


Ihave the same rifle. Nice piece for the money although prices have gone up like w everything. Also, the trigger adj screw was missing from mine from factory. They epoxied over the hole tho as if itwas there. What ammo is working best for u? Ive only tried hornady outfitter w the 120g gmx bullet. I handload too so if you have one worked upid appreciate the recipe.


----------



## 138104

First shots of the day at 6:34! I can’t see 10 feet in front of me yet.


----------



## perryhunter4

muzzypower said:


> Ihave the same rifle. Nice piece for the money although prices have gone up like w everything. Also, the trigger adj screw was missing from mine from factory. They epoxied over the hole tho as if itwas there. What ammo is working best for u? Ive only tried hornady outfitter w the 120g gmx bullet. I handload too so if you have one worked upid appreciate the recipe.


Hey Muzzy… I have been using Barnes Vortx LRX 127 grains. They shoot damn good. I have an unopened box of Hornady Precision Hunters I never shot yet….heard good things on them too.


----------



## tyepsu

Gotta love when you're all set up 20 minutes before light and another hunter comes in at first light and sits on the ground 70 yards away. Even better when they sound like an elephant in a China shop on their walk in and aren't wearing an orange hat.


----------



## Billy H

Sorry guys couldn’t help myself. 🤣🤣


----------



## 12-Ringer

We’ll this guy made it through the first week….


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> We’ll this guy made it through the first week….


The good ones I had on camera totally disappeared. Except for a decent 6 point that I'd consider shooting. Either all laying low or neighbors got them. Won't know which until late season or next year.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

13third said:


> Stars aligned for me today. Public land 11 point full of character.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go on this buck! Awesome deer!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7514799
> 
> 
> Sorry guys couldn’t help myself.


Hahaha…. That’s a good one right there….gotta give u credit on that


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> We’ll this guy made it through the first week….


That’s the one your dad saw once or twice out blind in archery, right?
That’s a good one to be making it through too!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gene94 said:


> The good ones I had on camera totally disappeared. Except for a decent 6 point that I'd consider shooting. Either all laying low or neighbors got them. Won't know which until late season or next year.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I had this guy a 30 yards in archery season I just couldn’t close the deal on him, the distinctive brow on the right side helps distinguish him from another similar buck that we’ve had running the property all year. I haven’t heard of any good 10s being killed in that area. I did get a report that one of the nice eights was taken from a small group who hunt the neighbors property. I didn’t get a chance to see it but my guess is it’s one of the real nice eights that I had played cat and mouse with during archery


----------



## Mathias

Slow morning in 5D, zero deer.
Definitely feel the effects of the season.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> That’s the one your dad saw once or twice out blind in archery, right?
> That’s a good one to be making it through too!!


I think it was the other 10, it has better brows, but that is the same location. He hunted there with his crossbow 3-4x this past week and never saw a deer, but my brother and uncles were up there and there was foot and ATV/utv traffic all over so I’m not surprised he didn’t close enough for a shot with bow, but I will say I am a bit surprised no one even saw him and this is the first pic on any of the near 20 cams that we got from him since mid-November. He has a hiding spot somewhere???


----------



## Gene94

I was out for an hour this morning. Saw 3 small bucks and 2 small yearlings. Had other obligations then or I'd still be out there.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Slow morning in 5D, zero deer.
> Definitely feel the effects of the season.
> View attachment 7514803
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good on you Matt getting after it with a bow. I sat with my bow a few hours during the week. Was going to head out this evening but have been informed my 4 year old granddaughter has her heart set on Pop taking her to McDonalds for supper, 
McDonalds =🤢


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Probably complaining on Hunting PA that there’s no deer in the woods anymore.





CBB said:


> There's a lot of truth to that!
> 
> I gave up on that site a couple years ago


I got kicked off of it years ago.

The only time I ever got banned from any forum, ever. 🙄


----------



## 138104

No deer seen so far. Hunting until noon then family obligations.


----------



## jacobh

Good on you Billy!!!! Family first always buddy


----------



## Pyme

I was outside for about an hour this morning doing some stuff around the place here. 

Not a single shot heard. 🤨


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> I think it was the other 10, it has better brows, but that is the same location. He hunted there with his crossbow 3-4x this past week and never saw a deer, but my brother and uncles were up there and there was foot and ATV/utv traffic all over so I’m not surprised he didn’t close enough for a shot with bow, but I will say I am a bit surprised no one even saw him and this is the first pic on any of the near 20 cams that we got from him since mid-November. He has a hiding spot somewhere???


Wow, I didn’t realize you had 2 bucks like that up there. I thought he was same deer at first glance. I am guessing the other big boy is still around too? That’s awesome! It’s truly amazing with all of that traffic and commotion these big boys still stay out of sight safe and sound isn’t it? Any idea where he may be hiding out at based on where he’s coming from?


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> Wow, I didn’t realize you had 2 bucks like that up there. I thought he was same deer at first glance. I am guessing the other big boy is still around too? That’s awesome! It’s truly amazing with all of that traffic and commotion these big boys still stay out of sight safe and sound isn’t it? Any idea where he may be hiding out at based on where he’s coming from?


There is a small woodlot probably less than 1.5 acres that is almost entirely impassible, when I tell you it’s the some of the gnarliest stuff I’ve seen, I’d bet it’s some of the gnarliest anyone has seen…1-2 steps in and you’re crawling if you want to get through it….many years ago when I was a kid I remember guys pushing it, but you really can’t effectively hunt it…we have the ability to do so, just haven’t dedicated the necessary time in the off-season to create some huntable space in there…if I were to guess, that would be a good spot to focus on there is also a large area of private ground across the street that only two guys have permission to hunt, both in their late 70s and neither move much from their UTV to their stands…that could very well be a hiding hole for him too


----------



## jacobh

I don’t watch many hunting shows but watching bucks of tecomate. They just went over how to get big bucks on land. They go in and shoot smaller bucks for 3 years and let bigger bucks breed for 3 years. Makes u wonder if something like this would help our wild herd? Most only go after larger bucks but that’s the ones u want breeding. Just curious how good this state could get with their philosophy


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> I don’t watch many hunting shows but watching bucks of tecomate. They just went over how to get big bucks on land. They go in and shoot smaller bucks for 3 years and let bigger bucks breed for 3 years. Makes u wonder if something like this would help our wild herd? Most only go after larger bucks but that’s the ones u want breeding. Just curious how good this state could get with their philosophy


The smaller bucks carry the same genes as the big bucks, they're just younger for the most part.

Remember, those big bucks were small bucks once; their genetics and breeding genes didn't change as they got older.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> I don’t watch many hunting shows but watching bucks of tecomate. They just went over how to get big bucks on land. They go in and shoot smaller bucks for 3 years and let bigger bucks breed for 3 years. Makes u wonder if something like this would help our wild herd? Most only go after larger bucks but that’s the ones u want breeding. Just curious how good this state could get with their philosophy


Isn’t that what we did in PA until antler restrictions came about?


----------



## jacobh

I know what u all are saying but what if u don’t shoot any large bucks and only small inferior ones for 3 years? Let the ones u know have good genetics live and breed??? Just curious watching it on TV and I know they are different in Texas then in Pa. just curious of bucks would get even larger. I grew up on a farm and the thing was u never kill your breeder Bull before he’s out of his prime


----------



## j.d.m.

jacobh said:


> I know what u all are saying but what if u don’t shoot any large bucks and only small inferior ones for 3 years? Let the ones u know have good genetics live and breed??? Just curious watching it on TV and I know they are different in Texas then in Pa. just curious of bucks would get even larger


Habitat is a bigger part of that equation too. Look at Iowa, the food sources they have, the hunter to acreage ratio. As said, PA used to be a kill all buck with antlers bigger then 3” spikes. And then the buck with smaller then 3” got shot in the 3 day does season. Yes, bigger buck did get shot, but most were done hunting by the Wednesday of first week. There were studies done when they monitored buck that were small spikes at 1.5 year old compared to ones that were y buck at same age. When at 5 year old, the spikes were of same size and some were bigger then the y buck got to. As said, the genetics are there or they are not. Only way to have big deer, is to let them grow to at least 4 year old. That’s never gonna happen in pa on purpose anyway. Just listen to how frustrated guys are with seeing deer now. It’s possible anywhere you have CONTROL of enough land to regulate what deer get shot. Pa general public land and hunters won’t ever get there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

perryhunter4 said:


> Hey Muzzy… I have been using Barnes Vortx LRX 127 grains. They shoot damn good. I have an unopened box of Hornady Precision Hunters I never shot yet….heard good things on them too.


Thanks. Heard good things on the precisions too. The outfitters are nothing special


----------



## muzzypower

Latest research shows does factor into antler genetics more than bucks


----------



## Mathias

Guess we can talk trucks too. Right?
Anyone else waiting for the new ‘22 Tundra to hit dealers? I’ve been waiting on this redesigned truck for several years now.


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Guess we can talk trucks too. Right?
> Anyone else waiting for the new ‘22 Tundra to hit dealers? I’ve been waiting on this redesigned truck for several years now.


Redesigned?

Let's hear about it.


----------



## Mathias

A whole new truck, stem to stern. 3.5l twin turbo V-6 followed by a hybrid version down the road. I’m a big fan of Toyota build quality, longevity and resale value.
I’m high on the list locally so I‘m hopeful mine will be here this month.


----------



## nicko

Guns… Bullets… Trucks… What the hell is going on with this place? If we keep this up, moon will never come back.


----------



## ZDC

This morning was hunting on the land belonging to my shooting club 


So thanks for scaring all the deer to whoever it was that showed up at 730 in the morning to sight in their 30-06 

I know that they were allowed to go shooting and their weren't any rules against it. 

But come-on 730 am


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Guns… Bullets… Trucks… What the hell is going on with this place? If we keep this up, moon will never come back.


thanks, that means a lot *too *me 🙂


----------



## Mathias

SB on Blue Route just north of Rte 1 I see 2 Wardens out with a truck that’s backed in with a deer on the back. Joe, don’t you reference that location sometimes here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Saw 2 game wardens drive by as I was walking a ridge. Heard 3 shots on the opposite ridge. When I drove up the road, those 3 guys were each loading up a doe. I didn't see any deer myself this morning. Hunted until about 10. Back in Ohio chilling for a bit and watching some college football. Might hop out on my property from 3 until dark with my bow. Not in any hurry as I have 2 months to shoot 1 doe


----------



## nicko

The two of us are spread out covering opposite ends of the lease. Pretty slow… Not a deer yet between us… Haven’t seen one other hunter and wind has kicked up. Going to have to hope that the last half hour of the day is magic time.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> The two of us are spread out covering opposite ends of the lease. Pretty slow… Not a deer yet between us… Haven’t seen one other hunter and wind has kicked up. Going to have to hope that the last half hour of the day is magic time.


Good luck Nick. What are the temps up there? Pretty mild and mid-50’s here. I heard a flurry of shots this morning around 8 and neighbor isn’t seeing much. 
He called me this morning and told me he’s struggling toting his 30-30 around and is considering a revolver. I don’t think that’s the right decision for him…so thinking a single shot or some other youth model maybe. He’s an older gentleman I help out a lot (great guy, friend and neighbor) but has has some knee and shoulder surgeries of recent. I can tell he’s struggling this year as I normally help him get a deer and he has a shot a buck for several years straight but isn’t seeing anything and having trouble getting in and out. I am going to need to set him up with more options in offseason. Maybe even a ground set-up or two.


----------



## nicko

Is bear still open? I don’t have a tag and no desire to shoot one but just had one a little under 100 yards broadside wide open.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> SB on Blue Route just north of Rte 1 I see 2 Wardens out with a truck that’s backed in with a deer on the back. Joe, don’t you reference that location sometimes here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they grab guys there all of the time…you can hunt the woods but not park along 476. Some always try to take a shortcut and not park where they are supposed to….sooner or later will ruin it for everyone


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Is bear still open? I don’t have a tag and no desire to shoot one but just had one a little under 100 yards broadside wide open.


Depends on WMU, but most are still in. Here’s a pic of my pocket digest


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nick, it closes today for you


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Is bear still open? I don’t have a tag and no desire to shoot one but just had one a little under 100 yards broadside wide open.


Yes, in 3A


----------



## CBB

2.5 mile loop. Kicked a doe past dad and nothing past my boy. 

I did find some dirt I will return back to! Looking forward to post season scouting


----------



## Pyme

perryhunter4 said:


> He called me this morning and told me he’s struggling toting his 30-30 around and is considering a revolver.


What kind of 30-30 is it?

Some of the Marlins can get heavy, and any of them can add up when you start putting scopes on them in steel mounts.

My father had an old Win Model 94 of mid-50's vintage chambered in 32 Win Special (but would be the same dimensionsally as the 30-30) with iron sights on it. I used to carry it just for kicks sometimes when I'd put on drives for him. Trim and slim little rifle that carried like a dream. I still have it in my safe.


----------



## nicko




----------



## nicko




----------



## perryhunter4

Pyme said:


> What kind of 30-30 is it?
> 
> Some of the Marlins can get heavy, and any of them can add up when you start putting scopes on them in steel mounts.
> 
> My father had an old Win Model 94 of mid-50's vintage chambered in 32 Win Special (but would be the same dimensionsally as the 30-30) with iron sights on it. I used to carry it just for kicks sometimes when I'd put on drives for him. Trim and slim little rifle that carried like a dream. I still have it in my safe.


Hey Pyme. You hit the nail on the head… it’s a Marlin. Yes, those Marlins are heavy. I have a Marlin 35 Rem (my first gun when I was 11) that I love…. But it is heavy. His has steel mounts and all…scope itself is as old as the gun.


----------



## Icewall42

Billy H said:


> Have had years like that. I signed up for the AT deer contest one year against my better judgment, musta been a weak moment. Had the most miserable archery season that year then I had in over a decade. Never even drew back on one, honestly don't think I even lifted the bow off the hanger.


Yeah definitely felt like that kind of year. We did see a few deer, just not in range. And all of them on the trailcam were at night :/ I didn't think that area had much pressure, we were often the only hunters there. Hmmmm.

Does the strategy for bowhunting differ much between autumn and late season/winter? Does it make sense to be more mobile in winter, or continue to find sign and stay put? What's your guys' favorite strategy?


----------



## CBB

I want to hunt just to see what comes through. I have doe tags but don't have a desire to shoot another doe. 

What to do


----------



## tyepsu

CBB I'm in the same situation in Ohio. I can shoot one more doe and have more than 2 months remaining to do it, with my bow. Sitting on my property now, more to scout and just be out. Not likely I'll shoot a doe this afternoon, even if I get a chance.


----------



## CBB

I settled on this......


----------



## Gene94

One of my buddies shot this buck on game lands in PA this morning. Was at a cabin with a few friends, headed out with his climber a little before daybreak, no clue where he was going, picked a tree and at 8:00 a different group of hunters came through doing a drive one ridge over and bumped this buck and two doe right to him!
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

That's a stud. Looks like he was still rutting pretty hard too!


----------



## Johnboy60

Nice one. Helluva rack.


----------



## perryhunter4

Really nice buck there Gene! Big, blocky head and huge body! What a rack too….looks to have nice mass as well. Good for him for being out…. pressure can easily help you in rifle season too (not always hurt) as witnessed here. I bet he’s stoked!!


----------



## muzzypower

Great buck and congratulations! 
Good reminder for all of us to stay amongst pressure. These days im adverse to ppl lol, and it can hurt a dude during rifle to be that way. Put on the orange n get in the mix! I saved this to my favs so i have a reminder next year…


----------



## jacobh

Great buck congrats to him


----------



## Gene94

Yup, he's pumped and I couldn't be happier for him! Rifle season is always depressing to me but a buck like that is all the proof you need that it's worth being out there! Funny thing I've noticed time and again among friends and family is that some of the least paranoid hunters drag in some of the nicest bucks. No scouting, unconcerned about scent control, not stressed about getting one, do not strategize, hunt only half as much as me, but boom!! success. Explain it to me!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Gene that's a hammer 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

Gene94 said:


> Yup, he's pumped and I couldn't be happier for him! Rifle season is always depressing to me but a buck like that is all the proof you need that it's worth being out there! Funny thing I've noticed time and again among friends and family is that some of the least paranoid hunters drag in some of the nicest bucks. No scouting, unconcerned about scent control, not stressed about getting one, do not strategize, hunt only half as much as me, but boom!! success. Explain it to me!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


a deers sixth sense…well known phenomenon…my theory is they sense the stress and stay away from negative and overthinking hunters! Thats why theydo the wrong things at the wrong times…because the shooter starts going over the top.


----------



## perryhunter4

I need to vent: Well just got a call from my neighbor that one of my other neighbors shot at at a doe from his house over 225 yds across open field at a doe (heard the shot as it was very close). They (he and his kids) apparently went and looked for 15 mins and didn’t find blood and said waiting til morning, while having 7 adult kids with him. Apparently doe headed back towards my place and was “limping” or “wobbling” he wasn’t sure. This is frustrating, as this has happened before. One of them, that want to pull the trigger on everything but don’t want to scout, shoot bow (crossbow for him) or guns in, etc… those 2 are closer friends…I like him mostly… but this kind of stuff happening more often than not eats me up a little bit! Shot a doe with crossbow yr ago with crossbow half hr before dark and couldn’t find it (looked for 15 mins)…went home and came back in morning and found it 20 yds away….but threw it out over a bank!
Just a wee bit frustrated right now [emoji37] Its the continuous lack of effort and responsibility that tick me off. Hell my 11 yr old daughter can std on a porch and pull the trigger and so can my wife who never hunted…. It’s what you do before (preparation) and after that make you successful. Anybody can pull a trigger…… **** happens but not continuously… it’s pure laziness. I told my neighbor who called at the end…that’s what I call a slob hunter!


----------



## ZDC

After a depressing archery season and a upsetting rifle season I was finally able to connect with mama doe. 










I missed 2 shots earlier in the rifle season because my scope was bumped and in the archery season my target buck winded me at 8 yards and I never got a picture of him until 2 weeks later I found him dead, gored in the neck by another buck. 

Hopefully this doe is a sign that my season will turn around for the better


----------



## ZDC

Done have her wight but she is easily 30 lbs heavier than me ( before gutted) and I weight 150 

I'm writing this waiting for help to come so I can get her out the field.


----------



## Mathias

Roll Tide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

ZDC said:


> Done have her wight but she is easily 30 lbs heavier than me ( before gutted) and I weight 150
> 
> I'm writing this waiting for help to come so I can get her out the field.


Congrats ZDC!! Way to keep at it and staying persistent!


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Roll Tide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How bout it! I am an ND fan do this isn’t helping them out…. But Tide look like an entirely diff team! That defense is playing extremely well!! 
On another note, Stetson Bennett has never won a true big game in his career. Hasn’t had to throw this much late in game all year. Took him out of comfort zone for sure! They look good!


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> How bout it! I am an ND fan do this isn’t helping them out…. But Tide look like an entirely diff team! That defense is playing extremely well!!
> On another note, Stetson Bennett has never won a true big game in his career. Hasn’t had to throw this much late in game all year. Took him out of comfort zone for sure! They look good!


ND’s only chance is if MI loses tonight. 

Amazing how dominate AL is. I thought for sure GA would win this!


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> ND’s only chance is if MI loses tonight.
> 
> Amazing how dominate AL is. I thought for sure GA would win this!


Agree.
That tight end, Bowers, for GA is their entire offense….and he’s only a freshman…..good lord!!


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Agree.
> That tight end, Bowers, for GA is their entire offense….and he’s only a freshman…..good lord!!


Had no idea he was a freshman… He’s a beast already.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> A whole new truck, stem to stern. 3.5l twin turbo V-6 followed by a hybrid version down the road. I’m a big fan of Toyota build quality, longevity and resale value.
> I’m high on the list locally so I‘m hopeful mine will be here this month.


That's gonna be a great vehicle

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Had a doe practically in my lap by 7:30 this morning (12ft away) with 2 more under 20yds shortly after that I watched till just after 8am. Another deer at 10:49 (the last deer I saw today) ...150 or so yds out walking through an area I probably couldn't have gotten a bullet through even if I had wanted to. Never got a good look at what it was either.

That last deer came from the direction of another hunter, that I had walked into and backed away from early in the am. He never saw that lone deer that came from his direction...or any others...and left the woods by 1pm.

Heard about 40 shots for the day, 10 of them were near enough to have pushed deer my way but didn't seem to. Dad was closer to the action and saw a group of 6 with a 7th trailing late, all doe. They were all soaking wet after going for a swim to evade the neighboring properties volley of projectiles... but did lose at least one in the process.
Dad would have shot one of them but never got a good opportunity.

Fella I mentioned earlier never found that buck so seems he may have missed after all. Depending on your viewpoint, one of the biggest in that area was taken out of the herd Friday evening, so that kinda sucks.


----------



## Charman03

ZDC said:


> Done have her wight but she is easily 30 lbs heavier than me ( before gutted) and I weight 150
> 
> I'm writing this waiting for help to come so I can get her out the field.


Congrats on the 180 lb doe.


----------



## ZDC

Charman03 said:


> Congrats on the 180 lb doe.


Thanks, it took me and another guy a half hour to get her out the field . Lol

She does look a little smaller in the picture though
(Guessing 170- 180 live wight based on her size compared to me ) not very scientific


----------



## alancac98

Mathias said:


> A whole new truck, stem to stern. 3.5l twin turbo V-6 followed by a hybrid version down the road. I’m a big fan of Toyota build quality, longevity and resale value.
> I’m high on the list locally so I‘m hopeful mine will be here this month.


What kind of gas mileage? I bought a Ram a couple years ago but loved the Tundra, except the gas mileage. Always said if that improves, it will make my decision much easier next go round!


----------



## Billy H

I had a brand new Tacoma once. I know it's not a tundra, not even close. Worst truck I ever owned and in the top 5 of the worst vehicles I ever had. It didn't come close to living up to the stated specifications and capabilities. I guess I'm hardheaded but never again with Toyota truck. 
My buddy has a Tundra and runs the hell out of that thing. He loves it.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Done have her wight but she is easily 30 lbs heavier than me ( before gutted) and I weight 150





ZDC said:


> She does look a little smaller in the picture though
> (Guessing 170- 180 live wight based on her size compared to me ) not very scientific
> View attachment 7515542


Good thing you brought a rifle.

Looks like she was big enough to whoop your butt in a wrassling match! 😄


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Good thing you brought a rifle.
> 
> Looks like she was big enough to whoop your butt in a wrassling match! 😄


Yeah, you better believe I poked her in the back a few times with the rifle before I went to tag her.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Yeah, you better believe I poked her in the back a few times with the rifle before I went to tag her.


She's out! 😄


----------



## perryhunter4

Well guys… neighbor looked for his deer for literally another 15 mins by himself and found no blood. I went out at 11:30 to that woodlot just to check and found spots of blood and followed it the whole way back to my place (prob 350 yds) there were good spots and then some pin drops. After a thick, wet spot (I bet her bed) at bout 200, that was really good… it went to pins on my hands and knees for at least next 125 or so. Then found some clotting and then back to pins. Followed her into another piece of private cross rd….so iam out of options. When I first got on blood, I called my neighbor whom is good friends with him and told him to call him and let him know I am good blood and I will help him. He called me back and this is the answer “ I don’t want the deer. If he, or someone else wants it…tell them they can have it”! “ Iam too busy!”
How much of a slob can you be?!!! I feel better internally I spent time looking, but not happy with outcome. I am going to light into this other gentleman when I see him too. 
Btw, I had no idea where he shot it, just know the woodlot…and a bunch of adults last night couldn’t find any, nor himself….I am not even sure what to say to that! I can’t control the situation, so I need to let it go. However I will be letting them know my .2 cents very soon.
On another note, along the Tundra talk….one of my 2 trucks I own is a 2009 Tundra (bern of off) and my circle of friends call it the “tank”. Thing is a beast and I love it!! It’s what we take out of state, into mtn’s, Missouri each yr, etc… it’s a workhorse. I am literally just approaching 100k and will keep it til it rots! Can’t say enough good things about it.


----------



## Mathias

Recurve is finished. Won’t shoot it til warm weather. Need to read the trad bible I bought and start off on the right foot. Hope to hunt with it next season.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Recurve is finished. Won’t shoot it til warm weather. Need to read the trad bible I bought and start off on the right foot. Hope to hunt with it next season.
> View attachment 7515710


Very nice one there Matt! They are addicting…just a warning, but very fun and challenging!


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Recurve is finished. Won’t shoot it til warm weather. Need to read the trad bible I bought and start off on the right foot. Hope to hunt with it next season.
> View attachment 7515710


Day-um!! 😲

Nice job! 👍


----------



## Mathias

Pyme said:


> Day-um!! 😲
> 
> Nice job! 👍


Wish I could claim to have crafted it, no such skill set. Made for me by a local bowyer.


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Wish I could claim to have crafted it, no such skill set. Made for me by a local bowyer.


Aaahhhh, I thought you made it.

Hell, go ahead and claim it. I wouldn't have known any better! 😄


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Recurve is finished. Won’t shoot it til warm weather. Need to read the trad bible I bought and start off on the right foot. Hope to hunt with it next season.
> View attachment 7515710


Looks great Mathias! Nice slim design...I hate blocky grips and that one looks about perfect.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Perry, try turning him in for Wanton Waste. 
Least then you could say you tried. You proved he had blood and he should have followed up. 

To me that's Wanton Waste.. not sure how the warden would interpret it. Worst case may determine him from doing it again.


----------



## ezshot81

Does anyone have any input on crab apple variety to plant for ne pa? Or persimmons?


----------



## perryhunter4

CBB said:


> Perry, try turning him in for Wanton Waste.
> Least then you could say you tried. You proved he had blood and he should have followed up.
> 
> To me that's Wanton Waste.. not sure how the warden would interpret it. Worst case may determine him from doing it again.


Nah, not going that far right now. I don’t like handling things like that. I will let him know directly my sentiments and our mutual neighbor (gentleman I help out extensively) knows I am hot. After that if it happens again, things and temperaments will change at that point.


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> Yeah, you better believe I poked her in the back a few times with the rifle before I went to tag her.


You should poke the eyeball.


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Well guys… neighbor looked for his deer for literally another 15 mins by himself and found no blood. I went out at 11:30 to that woodlot just to check and found spots of blood and followed it the whole way back to my place (prob 350 yds) there were good spots and then some pin drops. After a thick, wet spot (I bet her bed) at bout 200, that was really good… it went to pins on my hands and knees for at least next 125 or so. Then found some clotting and then backoss rd….so iam out of options. When I first got on blood, I called my neighbor whom is good friends with him and told him to call him and let him know I am good blood and I will help him. He called me back and this is the answer “ I don’t want the deer. If he, or someone else wants it…tell them they can have it”! “ Iam too busy!”
> How much of a slob can you be?!!! I feel better internally I spent time looking, but not happy with outcome. I am going to light into this other gentleman when I see him too.
> Btw, I had no idea where he shot it, just know the woodlot…and a bunch of adults last night couldn’t find any, nor himself….I am not even sure what to say to that! I can’t control the situation, so I need to let it go. However I will be letting them know my .2 cents very soon.
> On another note, along the Tundra talk….one of my 2 trucks I own is a 2009 Tundra (bern of off) and my circle of friends call it the “tank”. Thing is a beast and I love it!! It’s what we take out of state, into mtn’s, Missouri each yr, etc… it’s a workhorse. I am literally just approaching 100k and will keep it til it rots! Can’t say enough good things about it.


My two cents . Your dealing with a neighbor. As much as it sucks what he did you might be way better off keeping to yourself about it. Hard feelings and trouble between neighbors never ends well. Especially when a third party ( the other neighbor) is in the mix. Going off on the guy I can guarantee will make a bad situation worse. Remember you have to live there and so does he. I've seen this kinda stuff get real ugly real fast.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I was breaking wind during most of yesterday's hunt... and it kept blowing in my face. Does that mean I had a good wind or a bad wind?  

Fast track to a coronary perhaps but if this was my last meal, I'd die a happy man.

Baked potato with a lil butter, baked beans with cheese and bacon rolled up with venison.


----------



## Mathias

Happy to be getting pics just now from up north, buck and doe. 6 days to go 🤞🏻


----------



## jlh42581

ezshot81 said:


> Does anyone have any input on crab apple variety to plant for ne pa? Or persimmons?


I dont think youll get persimmons to grow well unless you get some kind of variety they cooked up. Thats not a common tree to the north. I wouldnt plant crab apples either if you intend to use them to hunt. You want the best? Find some pears that produce later into the season. Theres apple trees everywhere around me, pears.... not so much.


----------



## PAbigbear

Mathias said:


> Happy to be getting pics just now from up north, buck and doe. 6 days to go 🤞🏻


I got the worst picture of the year by far on Friday; a group of Amish apparently lining up a drive right past my stand.


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> I was breaking wind during most of yesterday's hunt... and it kept blowing in my face. Does that mean I had a good wind or a bad wind?
> 
> Fast track to a coronary perhaps but if this was my last meal, I'd die a happy man.
> 
> Baked potato with a lil butter, baked beans with cheese and bacon rolled up with venison.


Looks really delicious! Got me hungry….I am sitting down to venison meatballs in crockpot all day w. fresh parm. on top and fresh cut fries (like ‘‘em crispy).


----------



## Mathias

PAbigbear said:


> I got the worst picture of the year by far on Friday; a group of Amish apparently lining up a drive right past my stand.


Hunt and fish the land to the point of extinction.


----------



## jlh42581

PAbigbear said:


> I got the worst picture of the year by far on Friday; a group of Amish apparently lining up a drive right past my stand.


I watched a group of no less than 40 guys line up to drive a big part of the gamelands by the house here yesterday. I bet they had 15 trucks minimum.

Drives are effective and I dont like them by any stretch of the imagination for one reason, no regulation on it. Its inherently dangerous, didnt a youth shoot her uncle in the head at 300 yards this year? Every year someone gets hurt doing it. I think the max of any group driving should be 4, I dont like it period as I think its unsporting as hell but I get why people do it. A team of two or 4 doing it is tactical, a team of 40 is just ridiculous.


----------



## PAbigbear

ezshot81 said:


> Does anyone have any input on crab apple variety to plant for ne pa? Or persimmons?


Dont discount the crabapple. The right variety is as good as fruit as you can provide for your herd. Check out Blue Hill Nursery. Ryan does a great job grafting varieties specifically suited for wildlife in our climate zone. I planted an orchard with his trees with a variety of pears, crabapples, apples and chestnuts that are doing awesome.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> Looks really delicious! Got me hungry….I am sitting down to venison meatballs in crockpot all day w. fresh parm. on top and fresh cut fries (like ‘‘em crispy).


That sounds good too!
Venison aged for about 3 days before I processed it. It was damn delicious, but I feel a bit like a butterball right now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I wouldn't discredit the crab apples either. Spot I used to hunt the deer loved them.


----------



## PAbigbear

jlh42581 said:


> I watched a group of no less than 40 guys line up to drive a big part of the gamelands by the house here yesterday. I bet they had 15 trucks minimum.
> 
> Drives are effective and I dont like them by any stretch of the imagination for one reason, no regulation on it. Its inherently dangerous, didnt a youth shoot her uncle in the head at 300 yards this year? Every year someone gets hurt doing it. I think the max of any group driving should be 4, I dont like it period as I think its unsporting as hell but I get why people do it. A team of two or 4 doing it is tactical, a team of 40 is just ridiculous.


I went looking for the Yoder toters but couldn't find them to watch for the carnage after it was over, but they must have been dropped off.


----------



## nicko

Weather is looking rough tomorrow with rain from 2am-3pm. Looks like we have a window for a couple hours at daybreak and then the last 1-2 hours of the day. The house we are staying in has a couple golf umbrellas which we can use to carry on the way in and then set up the treestand umbrellas for a morning sit as long as conditions allow. 

Can’t see any fewer deer than we saw on Saturday.


----------



## rogersb

ezshot81 said:


> Does anyone have any input on crab apple variety to plant for ne pa? Or persimmons?


Someone mentioned Blue Hill, but good luck getting any from him. This year he had 10,000 trees to sell and when his website went live 40,000 people logged on to buy. If you do get from him though, he's a great guy and his trees are very nice.
If I could do it over I would do mostly pears. I think I have about 20-25 apple trees and 5 pear trees. The pears out produce the apples and grow more vigorously. I also planted 1 prok persimmon. It's been in the ground 5 years and put on its first flowers this year. No fruit but maybe next year.


----------



## Charman03

rogersb said:


> Someone mentioned Blue Hill, but good luck getting any from him. This year he had 10,000 trees to sell and when his website went live 40,000 people logged on to buy. If you do get from him though, he's a great guy and his trees are very nice.
> If I could do it over I would do mostly pears. I think I have about 20-25 apple trees and 5 pear trees. The pears out produce the apples and grow more vigorously. I also planted 1 prok persimmon. It's been in the ground 5 years and put on its first flowers this year. No fruit but maybe next year.


Pretty spot on here. You can also look at northern whitetail crabs, turkey creek trees, adams county nursery or boyers nursery. St Lawrence used to have some good crabs, not sure how their stuff is anymore


----------



## TauntoHawk

rogersb said:


> Someone mentioned Blue Hill, but good luck getting any from him. This year he had 10,000 trees to sell and when his website went live 40,000 people logged on to buy. If you do get from him though, he's a great guy and his trees are very nice.
> If I could do it over I would do mostly pears. I think I have about 20-25 apple trees and 5 pear trees. The pears out produce the apples and grow more vigorously. I also planted 1 prok persimmon. It's been in the ground 5 years and put on its first flowers this year. No fruit but maybe next year.


I agree, seem like every year more apple trees die, don't produce or throw 5 apples that are gone in September. When they put out fruit they're great but seem more fickle and tough to establish. 

Pears trees we have a lot less of but they seem to just load up with fruit year after year, and hold them much longer into the season. 

Shot my NY buck under a pear tree on public land still holding fruit 11/20 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Many I've miss some really good conversations just been so busy at work and home cant keep up with the thread.
> 
> 1st some awesome deer have hit the ground, congrats to those that were successful. There isn't much more traditional PA than a buck in snow from the mountains of PA.
> 
> *Camp talk, I'm really hoping the Sat/Sun starts bring back the camp life in Pa. I know I could never do the Monday start with work but I can at least get frost 2 days now and will look to get to the mountains every year I can. Heck looks like we have enough guys here to start an archery talk camp.*
> 
> Muzzleloader bullets, I've shot a pile of deer with inlines in NY and lack of blood is common and I haven't found a good cure yet. Fortunately lots of times there's snow and they don't go far but it is problematic. I love a good cloud of smoke in the crisp winter air.
> 
> 
> *Now that the gun talk police is taking a nap maybe you guys can help me figure out a new rifle buy*. I've been stuck in paralysis by analysis for weeks on rifle make and cartridge.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I think it is the opposite in my opinion. Part of the original reason for the Monday opener originally is that it gave people time to get to camp. Back before PA had 6000 miles of roadway it could take a couple days. There was a great story about this in PA Game News. Deer camp feels rushed now. A couple of the guys that live 4 hours (or more) away skip Thanksgiving to get to camp Thursday night so that they have Friday to set stands, etc. We used to enjoy the weekend catching up with each other since it is the only time many of us get together. Since hunting starts Saturday we have very little time to catch up.

I get the "why" for the change since kids and younger folks these days are less apt to take time off from school or work to go to camp, but now "deer camp" just feels like a hotel experience. Rush off to a place to hunt where some other people sleep at the same place as you.

As far as new rifles, pick something other than anything by Christensen Arms.


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> There's a lot of truth to that!
> 
> I gave up on that site a couple years ago


I haven't logged in there in years either.


----------



## Mathias

Thought I’d go out this morning. Heavy misty rain type event. Pass.
Heading north in a few hours.


----------



## muzzypower

Mr. October said:


> I think it is the opposite in my opinion. Part of the original reason for the Monday opener originally is that it gave people time to get to camp. Back before PA had 6000 miles of roadway it could take a couple days. There was a great story about this in PA Game News. Deer camp feels rushed now. A couple of the guys that live 4 hours (or more) away skip Thanksgiving to get to camp Thursday night so that they have Friday to set stands, etc. We used to enjoy the weekend catching up with each other since it is the only time many of us get together. Since hunting starts Saturday we have very little time to catch up.
> 
> I get the "why" for the change since kids and younger folks these days are less apt to take time off from school or work to go to camp, but now "deer camp" just feels like a hotel experience. Rush off to a place to hunt where some other people sleep at the same place as you.
> 
> As far as new rifles, pick something other than anything by Christensen Arms.


Totally agree…i skipped every opening day growing up. Wasn’t a big deal. If someone truly wants to hunt, kid or adult, they will.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Recurve is finished. Won’t shoot it til warm weather. Need to read the trad bible I bought and start off on the right foot. Hope to hunt with it next season.
> View attachment 7515710


Very nice! Was this from Possum Bow Company?


----------



## jacobh

I agree with Pete on Monday opener. We use to go to the cabin Saturday am and hang with all the guys Saturday and Sunday. Was a great time. Now it’s rush home from work Friday rush to mountains get there at midnight to rush out in am. Kinda ruins the comrodary of hunting camp


----------



## CBB

Taunto...

What do you like? 

Light weight rifle?
Wood or synthetic?
Mild or heavy recoil?
Do you reload or will you be buying ammo? 
Budget? 
Just deer rifle or any other uses?


----------



## nicko

Already increased my deer sightings 200 percent from Saturday… When you see zero deer, you can only go up. In the first gray late in the morning, had a spike come within 10 yards of me before he finally got spooky.


----------



## nicko




----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> I agree with Pete on Monday opener. We use to go to the cabin Saturday am and hang with all the guys Saturday and Sunday. Was a great time. Now it’s rush home from work Friday rush to mountains get there at midnight to rush out in am. Kinda ruins the comrodary of hunting camp


I don't understand the thinking on this. Before you got there on the weekend and then hunted Monday and I would assume a few other days that you took off work. So now you can hunt the weekend and still take those few days off work. And spend the mid day and evenings with the friends and family in camp. 

It seems people want the time with the people in camp, but also want to save their vacation time. Just do what you did before and stay in camp Saturday and Sunday with the friends and then hunt Monday.


----------



## jacobh

Hunting to me is about spending time with family and friends. That’s part of the hunting experience. It’s not about saving vacation time it’s about spending time with people u care about. Hanging out enjoying each other’s company.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

Years back a coworker and I did the hunting camp thing out near State college. Couple older guys that owned a local business invited us. It seemed like an alcohol and cards event with a little bit of hunting mixed in. I don’t think they ever killed a deer and I think they were okay with that. Just wasn’t my thing.
‘I don’t see how what day season opens makes any difference. If you want to actually hunt, you make the time.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

All kidding aside, is that Berks County Nick?


----------



## Bucket

Pyme said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome - Muscarella's Cafe Italia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.muscarellascafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be alarmed by the outside.
> 
> You'll be happy you went inside.
> 
> My wife and I recently went there for our 25th anniversary.


Awesome recommendation! Ate there Saturday night. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## dougell

CBB said:


> Perry, try turning him in for Wanton Waste.
> Least then you could say you tried. You proved he had blood and he should have followed up.
> 
> To me that's Wanton Waste.. not sure how the warden would interpret it. Worst case may determine him from doing it again.


Believe it or not,Pa does not have a wanton waste law.Once you kill it and tag it,it's yours and you can toss it in the garbage if you want.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7516228


  The John Madden of the PA thread. (You youngun's will have to look it up)


----------



## dougell

Several of us leased about 1500 acres this year that was previously owned by Seneca resource corp.It was always DMAP'd and open to the public but the new Timber company decided to lease it.I hated the thought of leasing it but didn't want to lose out.The property is a mixture of clearcuts 12-15 years old and big chunks of laurel with an over story of red,white and chestnut oak.The mast crop was a big flop this year and the clearcuts are turning into pole timber.We spent some time in there during the early season and sightings and sign were slim at best.My one buddy has about 15 cell cams out and that was slow as well.I used my doe tag last weekend but Jordan still had a CWD DMAP was we decided to go in there and see what we could raise.When it was all said and done,I saw one tail and Jordan saw over 30 in about 2 hours,including one big group of about 20-25.None offered him a real clean shot so he never shot.Around 2:00pm I pushed out a hillside choked with laurel and he dropped one with an almost impossible shot.I was kinda whizzed off that he even took the shot but it rolled right over.


----------



## Pyme

Bucket said:


> Awesome recommendation! Ate there Saturday night. I'd highly recommend it.


Dang, I almost got to meet you then, sorta.

We were supposed to go on Saturday ourselves, with my sister and brother-in-law.

At the last minute, our plans ended up changing. 🥴


----------



## Bucket

Pyme said:


> Dang, I almost got to meet you then, sorta.
> 
> We were supposed to go on Saturday ourselves, with my sister and brother-in-law.
> 
> At the last minute, our plans ended up changing. 🥴


We tried to get in Friday night but decided we didn't feel like the 45 minute wait. Got there a little before 4 on Saturday and had a half hour wait. They were having their buy one get one half off gift card weekend and it was packed for that.

Food was terrific.


----------



## Pyme

Bucket said:


> We tried to get in Friday night but decided we didn't feel like the 45 minute wait. Got there a little before 4 on Saturday and had a half hour wait. They were having their buy one get one half off gift card weekend and it was packed for that.
> 
> Food was terrific.


Glad you enjoyed it. 👍

I'm always hesitant to make recommendations, for fear that people won't like it and resent you for it. Sounds like it worked out well this time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> The John Madden of the PA thread. (You youngun's will have to look it up)


Thats a better comparison then what I what I had in mind...
I was going to say he was more like I our own little Bob Ross. Happy little spike and squirrel instead of happy little trees. Probably even more people would have to look him up?


----------



## Pyme

Bob Ross!! 🥰

They just didn't get any more mellow than him.

Does anybody know his background?

He was a SNCO in the USAF, so was in charge of more junior Airmen. When he retired, he swore that he would never yell at anybody again. And that's how he lived his life after that.

The world needs more people like him.


----------



## Mr. October

I still have a few pages to catch up on but thought I'd give an update from "deer camp" last week.

I left home the Friday after Thanksgiving and did a little Black Friday shopping at Cabela's along the way. (I was a good boy again this year.) Got to camp in the Poconos about mid-morning with only an antler less tag in my pocket due to having good luck in archery season. I was going to help my buddy setup a couple stands for himself and a youngster that goes with us. Joe always give the boy first dibs on shots and he is still young enough that anything with antlers qualifies. Unfortunately my buddy was a bit delayed so we had to hustle to get out in the woods and get the stands up. We hunt SGL 119 and (unlike others) don't break the law and walk into our stands from the parking lot which is about 2.5 miles. But we got it done and out of the woods right as it got dark.

As far as the hunting, I stayed close to camp and chose to hunt Hickory Run State Park. I have a spot that is really good despite being less than a 1/4 mile from where I park. I hunted there Saturday and Sunday seeing deer both days but without a shot opportunity.

It was the best hunting weather we've had for rifle season in as long as I can remember. It snowed every day Saturday to Tuesday and it was cold. In most recent years, temps have been close to the 60s than the 30s so worrying about being cold was a pleasant change.

I took the opportunity to scout a few new places and found some really good ones though one is not so easy to access. I think it would be very good hunting though.

Overall, we had our best deer camp since we moved from Cambria County in 2012. As a group we got 2 bucks and 5 does. I shot my doe Thursday morning. First deer with the new rifle I bought last year. I shot her at about 80 yards and she ran to within 12 of me before dropping.

Our hunting all occurred in 3D and I will say there was no shortage of deer. We saw lots of deer, and lots of sign. There was also no shortage of illegal activity on the gamelands. Two bucks and 3 does taken in the same area all had corn in their stomachs. There isn't a corn field for miles.

While SGL 119 allows those with a handicap tag to use a side-by-side ATV to access the main road (and the main road only), we saw several other ATVs back on the gamelands without handicap tags, off the main road, and not side-by-side. Most come into the game lands from the adjacent state forest. I also suspect one or more of those ATVs comes in with a bag or bags of corn.

I hunted with my buddy Joe on Saturday morning and when another of our group shot at a deer and wasn't sure if he hit it or not (he did and we got it), I went out to help him. When I reached the trail from the state forest, there was a fancy ATV and two "hunters" sitting 75 yards from it. No license plate. No handicap permit. Not where you are allowed to ride if you do have a handicap permit. Just lazy-ass hunters. I pulled my phone and snapped a few subtle pictures later given to the WCO along with a report about the corn.

Happily they were sitting there when Joe shot the big 8 point. In fact, he had 4 bucks come in snorting probably at the two ATV hunters since they'd have been upwind. While they were "cheating", we wheel the buck, 2 tree stands, a set of steps, and associated safety lines out 2.5 miles on a cart. Sorry if I sound a little bitter but it is annoying when you follow the rules to have entitled jackasses come riding on as if it's all okay and the rules don't apply to them.

Overall we had a really good season.


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like a nice time Pete.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I still have a few pages to catch up on but thought I'd give an update from "deer camp" last week.
> 
> I left home the Friday after Thanksgiving and did a little Black Friday shopping at Cabela's along the way. (I was a good boy again this year.) Got to camp in the Poconos about mid-morning with only an antler less tag in my pocket due to having good luck in archery season. I was going to help my buddy setup a couple stands for himself and a youngster that goes with us. Joe always give the boy first dibs on shots and he is still young enough that anything with antlers qualifies. Unfortunately my buddy was a bit delayed so we had to hustle to get out in the woods and get the stands up. We hunt SGL 119 and (unlike others) don't break the law and walk into our stands from the parking lot which is about 2.5 miles. But we got it done and out of the woods right as it got dark.
> 
> As far as the hunting, I stayed close to camp and chose to hunt Hickory Run State Park. I have a spot that is really good despite being less than a 1/4 mile from where I park. I hunted there Saturday and Sunday seeing deer both days but without a shot opportunity.
> 
> It was the best hunting weather we've had for rifle season in as long as I can remember. It snowed every day Saturday to Tuesday and it was cold. In most recent years, temps have been close to the 60s than the 30s so worrying about being cold was a pleasant change.
> 
> I took the opportunity to scout a few new places and found some really good ones though one is not so easy to access. I think it would be very good hunting though.
> 
> Overall, we had our best deer camp since we moved from Cambria County in 2012. As a group we got 2 bucks and 5 does. I shot my doe Thursday morning. First deer with the new rifle I bought last year. I shot her at about 80 yards and she ran to within 12 of me before dropping.
> 
> Our hunting all occurred in 3D and I will say there was no shortage of deer. We saw lots of deer, and lots of sign. There was also no shortage of illegal activity on the gamelands. Two bucks and 3 does taken in the same area all had corn in their stomachs. There isn't a corn field for miles.
> 
> While SGL 119 allows those with a handicap tag to use a side-by-side ATV to access the main road (and the main road only), we saw several other ATVs back on the gamelands without handicap tags, off the main road, and not side-by-side. Most come into the game lands from the adjacent state forest. I also suspect one or more of those ATVs comes in with a bag or bags of corn.
> 
> I hunted with my buddy Joe on Saturday morning and when another of our group shot at a deer and wasn't sure if he hit it or not (he did and we got it), I went out to help him. When I reached the trail from the state forest, there was a fancy ATV and two "hunters" sitting 75 yards from it. No license plate. No handicap permit. Not where you are allowed to ride if you do have a handicap permit. Just lazy-ass hunters. I pulled my phone and snapped a few subtle pictures later given to the WCO along with a report about the corn.
> 
> Happily they were sitting there when Joe shot the big 8 point. In fact, he had 4 bucks come in snorting probably at the two ATV hunters since they'd have been upwind. While they were "cheating", we wheel the buck, 2 tree stands, a set of steps, and associated safety lines out 2.5 miles on a cart. Sorry if I sound a little bitter but it is annoying when you follow the rules to have entitled jackasses come riding on as if it's all okay and the rules don't apply to them.
> 
> Overall we had a really good season.
> 
> View attachment 7516439
> 
> 
> View attachment 7516437


 Pete by any chance were you hunting back on pine hill trail?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A few "tips" for the gun season if you're having a hard time finding deer.

Always hunt crossing and escape routes, especially if there's (a) sign.








Hunt over a food source.








and if those 2 things fail to produce, you can always do a deer drive.


----------



## TauntoHawk

CBB said:


> Taunto...
> 
> What do you like?
> 
> Light weight rifle? Light enough to carry all day but not counting every once. Along those lines I feel like a 20-22in barrel is all that's needed over a 24-26 that will likely get hung up more times than I want the extra velocity. I'd highly prefer stainless but cerakote is ok I have had trouble keeping rust ofd blued in the past.
> 
> Wood or synthetic? Quality synthetic, the smooth cheap Tupperware stocks bother me.
> 
> Mild or heavy recoil? Capable cartridge but manageable recoil ive never wished for a mag in the past so don't see it necessary now.
> 
> 
> Do you reload or will you be buying ammo?
> Factory ammo, I'll find what the gun likes and just stock up as well as I can. Almost seems like some popular rounds are harder to find than moderately used calibers these days.
> 
> 
> Budget? I'd prefer 800-1200 on gun, willing to go 1500 if it gets me what I want without needing any modifications ie trigger or stock swaps. scope I plan to get at Cabela's I have a bunch of gift cards and points that have been accumulating for 2 years another VX3 would be the bare minimum.
> 
> 
> Just deer rifle or any other uses? Deer every year often have a bear tag in the pocket, antelope, mulies, and elk are all possible in the next 5 years.


See above.

For what I've shoulder or hunted with

Tikkas love that action hate the stock, carried one a week in Idaho and never fell in love but I'm not opposed to restocking a stainless superlite as they've always hit where I aimed. I have not handled a roughtech though 

Browning xbolt something just didn't feel right when shouldering. Tried again, not sure what I don't like but I don't 

Savage 110 the accustock did not impress

Weatherbys shouldered very nicely for me, issues are the mark V are almost all in their own unique calibers most of the good vangaurds are discounted (Backcountry/winderness) for models like the Meateter and Hush editions.

Bergaras we're very nice but a bit heavy, their best rifles are only offered in Europe. 

Kimber and and Christensens both have the love it hate reviews that cause pause. 

Guns that I haven't touched but seeming check the boxes are the Winchester extreme weather SS and the Remington seven SS HS as both are stainless and ungraded stocks in proven actions. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Pete by any chance were you hunting back on pine hill trail?


I assume not. I haven't heard of that and it doesn't show up on the maps for SGL 119.


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


> A few "tips" for the gun season if you're having a hard time finding deer.
> 
> Always hunt crossing and escape routes, especially if there's (a) sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunt over a food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if those 2 things fail to produce, you can always do a deer drive.


What?? A problem?

The second guy is just sitting down to lunch.

The first guy is holding down the beer used to wash down lunch so bears don't raid it.

The last guys, well, they're, uummm, Dad is showing his short-sighted son where to meet his two uncles for lunch.


----------



## yetihunter1

AjPUNISHER said:


> A few "tips" for the gun season if you're having a hard time finding deer.
> 
> Always hunt crossing and escape routes, especially if there's (a) sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunt over a food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if those 2 things fail to produce, you can always do a deer drive.


The dad in the last pic definitely has a "Deaf Wish"...


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> See above.
> 
> For what I've shoulder or hunted with
> 
> Tikkas love that action hate the stock, carried one a week in Idaho and never fell in love but I'm not opposed to restocking a stainless superlite as they've always hit where I aimed. I have not handled a roughtech though
> 
> Browning xbolt something just didn't feel right when shouldering. Tried again, not sure what I don't like but I don't
> 
> Savage 110 the accustock did not impress
> 
> Weatherbys shouldered very nicely for me, issues are the mark V are almost all in their own unique calibers most of the good vangaurds are discounted (Backcountry/winderness) for models like the Meateter and Hush editions.
> 
> Bergaras we're very nice but a bit heavy, their best rifles are only offered in Europe.
> 
> Kimber and and Christensens both have the love it hate reviews that cause pause.
> 
> Guns that I haven't touched but seeming check the boxes are the Winchester extreme weather SS and the Remington seven SS HS as both are stainless and ungraded stocks in proven actions.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm on my 6th Kimber and all of my guns gets used heavily.I bought the first one almost 17 years ago,the day after my son was born.I fell in love with that gun,and just kept selling all of my other rifles and replacing them with Kimbers.When my son was around 10,he started having feeding issues with the .308.I called Kimber and they sent me a new follower spring and the problem was solved.I'm pretty anal retentive when it comes to accuracy.I won't even keep a rifle that won't shoot less than an inch at 100 yards but they all have.Other than that one problem,I've never had a single issue with any Kimber.I've read all the bad press but I've never experience it first hand.I just bought a Kimber 2 in 6.5 creedmoor.It has a cool digital camo stock and a detachable magazine.The stock isn't the Kevlar stock they put on the Montanas but it still has an aluminum bedding block and is better than most factory synthetic stocks.Kimbers just feel good to me and they fit the style of hunting I do.I couldn't imagine hunting without one.


----------



## Icewall42

I guess hunting is like fishing... don't share your "secrets" :/ Oh well, guess I'll muddle through the late season.


----------



## vonfoust

Icewall42 said:


> Yeah definitely felt like that kind of year. We did see a few deer, just not in range. And all of them on the trailcam were at night :/ I didn't think that area had much pressure, we were often the only hunters there. Hmmmm.
> 
> Does the strategy for bowhunting differ much between autumn and late season/winter? Does it make sense to be more mobile in winter, or continue to find sign and stay put? What's your guys' favorite strategy?


It's been my experience that deer just don't move as much late season. I also find southern facing slopes are preferred, all else being equal. I don't find they use fields as much, although will on a warm up. Everything being frozen I will find that they will dig through the snow when/if they happen to be in the area, but that is almost exclusively at night when I do find it. 
I feel more comfortable heading closer to bedding areas as there is less chance of me bumping them out for the year, and if I do it they will be back in by next season.
The problem with all of this is you can see much different movements than I may. It seems much of the area I found them in early season is abandoned for other preferred areas. Late season is a crap shoot for us but I learn a lot to put to use next year.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Sounds like a nice time Pete.


Love the new avatar


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> All kidding aside, is that Berks County Nick?


Your editing skills are top-notch Matt. 

We are up in Potter right now… Actually, we are back at our house in Potter now… Rain chased us out of the woods but we got more hunting in today than we expected …..until about 1 PM.

I had a spike show up at that spot in the picture at first gray light but that was it. Went to do a push for my buddy and he had five does and a legal buck pass him at 30 yards that he could not get a shot at.

We have one more day tomorrow and luckily the weather will be much better and free of rain.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I'm on my 6th Kimber and all of my guns gets used heavily.I bought the first one almost 17 years ago,the day after my son was born.I fell in love with that gun,and just kept selling all of my other rifles and replacing them with Kimbers.When my son was around 10,he started having feeding issues with the .308.I called Kimber and they sent me a new follower spring and the problem was solved.I'm pretty anal retentive when it comes to accuracy.I won't even keep a rifle that won't shoot less than an inch at 100 yards but they all have.Other than that one problem,I've never had a single issue with any Kimber.I've read all the bad press but I've never experience it first hand.I just bought a Kimber 2 in 6.5 creedmoor.It has a cool digital camo stock and a detachable magazine.The stock isn't the Kevlar stock they put on the Montanas but it still has an aluminum bedding block and is better than most factory synthetic stocks.Kimbers just feel good to me and they fit the style of hunting I do.I couldn't imagine hunting without one.


I leave Kimbers on the list mostly due to your glowing reviews and that most issues I've read about were resolved with reasonably responsive customer service. The hunter pro desolve is imo a good looking gun. I will need to handle one to find to see how the stock compares to the Tikka

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

Taunto - You might want to consider a Sako 85 Finnlight. Tikka with a nicer stock. I almost went this route, but didn't want too spend too much on a carry gun that I'd bust through briars with.


----------



## Icewall42

vonfoust said:


> It's been my experience that deer just don't move as much late season. I also find southern facing slopes are preferred, all else being equal. I don't find they use fields as much, although will on a warm up. Everything being frozen I will find that they will dig through the snow when/if they happen to be in the area, but that is almost exclusively at night when I do find it.
> I feel more comfortable heading closer to bedding areas as there is less chance of me bumping them out for the year, and if I do it they will be back in by next season.
> The problem with all of this is you can see much different movements than I may. It seems much of the area I found them in early season is abandoned for other preferred areas. Late season is a crap shoot for us but I learn a lot to put to use next year.


That makes sense, thank you for mentioning this... I might have spent late season sitting, only to see no movement. I'd much rather be mobile, since it'll help me stay warm too. I am unfortunately at that point this season where beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## andymick32

I'm not trying to start a debate on the Saturday rifle opener, but it does stink for those skipping Thanksgiving meals and leaving family. I drove 4 hours north to Tioga county Thursday morning to appease my wife, then turned around and drove 4.5 hours camp the next morning at 6 AM. Not exactly what I want to do every year. At the end of the day, people are either going to love or hate it based on whether it benefits themselves.


----------



## CBB

TauntoHawk said:


> See above.
> 
> For what I've shoulder or hunted with
> 
> Tikkas love that action hate the stock, carried one a week in Idaho and never fell in love but I'm not opposed to restocking a stainless superlite as they've always hit where I aimed. I have not handled a roughtech though
> 
> Browning xbolt something just didn't feel right when shouldering. Tried again, not sure what I don't like but I don't
> 
> Savage 110 the accustock did not impress
> 
> Weatherbys shouldered very nicely for me, issues are the mark V are almost all in their own unique calibers most of the good vangaurds are discounted (Backcountry/winderness) for models like the Meateter and Hush editions.
> 
> Bergaras we're very nice but a bit heavy, their best rifles are only offered in Europe.
> 
> Kimber and and Christensens both have the love it hate reviews that cause pause.
> 
> Guns that I haven't touched but seeming check the boxes are the Winchester extreme weather SS and the Remington seven SS HS as both are stainless and ungraded stocks in proven actions.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk



Depending on your budget, if you want a great shooting rifle that fits well...

Call Tim Smith at Smith Custom Guns

He's built one for me, and done other work.
My buddy has 3 of his.

His basic builds on rem 700 actions are about 2k. Worth every penny....you can spec it out the way you want. I promise it will handle like a dream and shoot better than any factory rifle.

I know Tim and he's a great guy and will build you what you're looking for.


----------



## Mr. October

andymick32 said:


> I'm not trying to start a debate on the Saturday rifle opener, but it does stink for those skipping Thanksgiving meals and leaving family. I drove 4 hours north to Tioga county Thursday morning to appease my wife, then turned around and drove 4.5 hours camp the next morning at 6 AM. Not exactly what I want to do every year. At the end of the day, people are either going to love or hate it based on whether it benefits themselves.


Same here. I can deal with whatever day the opener is especially since there have only been 2 years since 2012 that I have had a buck tag and one of those years I had surgery and couldn't hunt. I think a lot of the premise is based on the idea that people don't go that far to hunt anymore. But I saw a lot of people on the road early on Black Friday clearly heading to hunting camps.


----------



## andymick32

Mr. October said:


> Same here. I can deal with whatever day the opener is especially since there have only been 2 years since 2012 that I have had a buck tag and one of those years I had surgery and couldn't hunt. I think a lot of the premise is based on the idea that people don't go that far to hunt anymore. But I saw a lot of people on the road early on Black Friday clearly heading to hunting camps.


I think there are still a lot that travel. Most of the guys I know that belong to camps In Northern, PA are from down state. I must have seen 100 pickups with ATVs and gear on my way home black Friday.


----------



## vonfoust

Icewall42 said:


> That makes sense, thank you for mentioning this... I might have spent late season sitting, only to see no movement. I'd much rather be mobile, since it'll help me stay warm too. I am unfortunately at that point this season where beggars can't be choosers.


I should also qualify my response with "I rarely follow my own advice."


----------



## Icewall42

vonfoust said:


> I should also qualify my response with "I rarely follow my own advice."


Haha that's all right, it helped me clarify what I wanted to do.


----------



## Mr. October

Icewall42 said:


> Haha that's all right, it helped me clarify what I wanted to do.


I'd offer suggestions but I really don't hunt the late season. Once in a while I slip out after Christmas but without any real intent of shooting anything or actually seeing anything. I'm not a big fan of the cold so I'm pretty happy to get it all done prior to the late season. 😄


----------



## vonfoust

I usually end up spending the time walking around with a flintlock if I have enough of the freezer already filled. If I need a deer in the freezer there's really no point in me taking a flintlock out. I have some spectacular misses.


----------



## dfortna

andymick32 said:


> I'm not trying to start a debate on the Saturday rifle opener, but it does stink for those skipping Thanksgiving meals and leaving family. I drove 4 hours north to Tioga county Thursday morning to appease my wife, then turned around and drove 4.5 hours camp the next morning at 6 AM. Not exactly what I want to do every year. At the end of the day, people are either going to love or hate it based on whether it benefits themselves.


Agreed. But, it is much harder now for out of state hunters. Used to be I'd head from Missouri home to the Harrisburg area on Saturday, up to Tioga county to camp on Sunday for some scouting, catching up with everyone and a nice dinner out Sunday evening at one of the local small town restaurants. Then hunt Monday and Tuesday and head home Wednesday. Just a quick trip to hunt every year with my Dad and my brother. But now it's leave very early Friday morning for the 15 hour ride, get in late evening and get up and hunt Saturday morning. So much of the PA tradition has been lost. On the other side of the coin, I kind of understand that guys may not be able to hunt on Monday. Don't want to be unfair to them, but definitely miss the rich hunting traditions that upstate camps enjoyed.....


----------



## TauntoHawk

The guys that have never missed a season at camp, or the retired guys that spend the entire season up there puttering around the mountains. The date change isn't for them and I get it feels weird and down right wrong when you have 30-40yrs of tradition behind the Monday start. 

The move to Saturday I my mind is for all the guys that can't get off work, don't have enough vacation time, or the kids that no longer have off school, many schools won't except hunting as an approved absence or their sports team won't allow missed practices. It's also the norm in at least 95% of other states. Will this bring more hunter out? Will it revive the dying camps? Will it have an effect on harvest levels? 

We will see. I do think we should shorten the season off the back end. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> The guys that have never missed a season at camp, or the retired guys that spend the entire season up there puttering around the mountains. The date change isn't for them and I get it feels weird and down right wrong when you have 30-40yrs of tradition behind the Monday start.
> 
> The move to Saturday I my mind is for all the guys that can't get off work, don't have enough vacation time, or the kids that no longer have off school, many schools won't except hunting as an approved absence or their sports team won't allow missed practices. It's also the norm in at least 95% of other states. Will this bring more hunter out? Will it revive the dying camps? Will it have an effect on harvest levels?
> 
> We will see. I do think we should shorten the season off the back end.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Based on the number of open camps and bumper to bumper trucks with ATVs on heading north and west on black Friday, I'd say there was definitely a resurgence in the camp occupancy for the opener. We talked to several guys who were only hunting at their camp because they did not need to use vacation and they could also shoot a doe the first day.


----------



## CBB

I'll jump in here

I supervise 50+ employees and its much easier scheduling around deer season now. All but a couple guys hunt opening weekend and back to work Monday. 

Also my daughter was in college and this change happened and it was great for her. She could hunt Saturday and head home Sunday. Back to class Monday. 

This year she had work on Monday so she hunted Saturday and Sunday morning. Headed home Sunday afternoon.


----------



## CBB

Side note, got a confirmation photo that saddened me a little. The big 12 I had pics of is dead. 
Glad I got closure and I won't drive myself nuts looking for sheds and trying to find him next fall but still bummed a little.


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> I still have a few pages to catch up on but thought I'd give an update from "deer camp" last week.
> 
> I left home the Friday after Thanksgiving and did a little Black Friday shopping at Cabela's along the way. (I was a good boy again this year.) Got to camp in the Poconos about mid-morning with only an antler less tag in my pocket due to having good luck in archery season. I was going to help my buddy setup a couple stands for himself and a youngster that goes with us. Joe always give the boy first dibs on shots and he is still young enough that anything with antlers qualifies. Unfortunately my buddy was a bit delayed so we had to hustle to get out in the woods and get the stands up. We hunt SGL 119 and (unlike others) don't break the law and walk into our stands from the parking lot which is about 2.5 miles. But we got it done and out of the woods right as it got dark.
> 
> As far as the hunting, I stayed close to camp and chose to hunt Hickory Run State Park. I have a spot that is really good despite being less than a 1/4 mile from where I park. I hunted there Saturday and Sunday seeing deer both days but without a shot opportunity.
> 
> It was the best hunting weather we've had for rifle season in as long as I can remember. It snowed every day Saturday to Tuesday and it was cold. In most recent years, temps have been close to the 60s than the 30s so worrying about being cold was a pleasant change.
> 
> I took the opportunity to scout a few new places and found some really good ones though one is not so easy to access. I think it would be very good hunting though.
> 
> Overall, we had our best deer camp since we moved from Cambria County in 2012. As a group we got 2 bucks and 5 does. I shot my doe Thursday morning. First deer with the new rifle I bought last year. I shot her at about 80 yards and she ran to within 12 of me before dropping.
> 
> Our hunting all occurred in 3D and I will say there was no shortage of deer. We saw lots of deer, and lots of sign. There was also no shortage of illegal activity on the gamelands. Two bucks and 3 does taken in the same area all had corn in their stomachs. There isn't a corn field for miles.
> 
> While SGL 119 allows those with a handicap tag to use a side-by-side ATV to access the main road (and the main road only), we saw several other ATVs back on the gamelands without handicap tags, off the main road, and not side-by-side. Most come into the game lands from the adjacent state forest. I also suspect one or more of those ATVs comes in with a bag or bags of corn.
> 
> I hunted with my buddy Joe on Saturday morning and when another of our group shot at a deer and wasn't sure if he hit it or not (he did and we got it), I went out to help him. When I reached the trail from the state forest, there was a fancy ATV and two "hunters" sitting 75 yards from it. No license plate. No handicap permit. Not where you are allowed to ride if you do have a handicap permit. Just lazy-ass hunters. I pulled my phone and snapped a few subtle pictures later given to the WCO along with a report about the corn.
> 
> Happily they were sitting there when Joe shot the big 8 point. In fact, he had 4 bucks come in snorting probably at the two ATV hunters since they'd have been upwind. While they were "cheating", we wheel the buck, 2 tree stands, a set of steps, and associated safety lines out 2.5 miles on a cart. Sorry if I sound a little bitter but it is annoying when you follow the rules to have entitled jackasses come riding on as if it's all okay and the rules don't apply to them.
> 
> Overall we had a really good season.
> 
> View attachment 7516439
> 
> 
> View attachment 7516437


People are a problem on SGL 119 for sure and I believe the majority come off the state forest. I was out there all day Saturday around some swamps and saw a bunch of doe but only one other hunter. One day last year I saw five 4 wheelers and none had license plates.


----------



## Mathias

Got up to 3C short while ago. Much later than I had anticipated, but day looked dismal anyway. Raining pretty hard and wind is kicking. Hopefully the morning is better. I think the one pic is a blur of sorts, but these guys and a couple others cross my driveway daily, as recent as early today. Thus far I’m happy with the survivors I’m seeing.


----------



## PAbigbear

I was shown an interesting picture of this 5.5 year old buck this morning. Apparently the hunter that killed him last week had a rough ending to what started as a great day, when he flipped his truck coming out of the mountain with the deer in the bed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> I was shown an interesting picture of this 5.5 year old buck this morning. Apparently the hunter that killed him last week had a rough ending to what started as a great day, when he flipped his truck coming out of the mountain with the deer in the bed.
> 
> View attachment 7516766


Yikes …. Hope he was ok


----------



## Pyme

CBB said:


> Side note, got a confirmation photo that saddened me a little. The big 12 I had pics of is dead.
> Glad I got closure and I won't drive myself nuts looking for sheds and trying to find him next fall but still bummed a little.


Sorry to hear it, but let's see the pictures.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hunting in PA as most of us have known it is going through a bit of a transformation…..as is the case with most change…some will love and some simply won’t…from my limited and humble perspective those who seem to have taken the most issue with it are those who simply can’t or won’t appreciate the global impact of the changes. We need to do all that we can to be more inclusive, to initiate newbies and reinvigorate those who have fallen off….I would much rather see the changes that have taken place than say increased bag limits (which typically only benefit those already immersed in the SPORT).

There is NO DOUBT in my mind that opening on a Saturday, including the following Sunday, and opening for buck, doe and bear (certain wmus) made a significant impact this year. Not necessarily with those who would have typically been hunting opening week, but to those indoctrinating kids and newbies, to college students who normally have to report back to classes on Monday, to those who can’t get time off from work the first week for whatever reason (type of work, seniority, etc…).

Believe me I got an earful from a few about how ridiculous it was, but most of that rhetoric was steeped in the same singular argument, “tradition”. In fact, the only reason our camp was even opened on Saturday was because my brother (who is a teacher and cannot take off the day before or after a holiday and therefore misses “opening day” every year) and I went up Friday..

Just my .02, maybe worth more to some and less to others


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Hunting in PA as most of us have known it is going through a bit of a transformation…..as is the case with most change…some will love and some simply won’t…from my limited and humble perspective those who seem to have taken the most issue with it are those who simply can’t or won’t appreciate the global impact of the changes. We need to do all that we can to be more inclusive, to initiate newbies and reinvigorate those who have fallen off….
> 
> Believe me I got an earful from a few about how ridiculous it was, but most of that rhetoric was steeped in the same singular argument, “tradition”.


I normally agree with just about everything you say, but I take a bit of exception to this one. It has a tone of dismissiveness and condescension to it. 

Some "simply can't or won't appreciate the changes"? That goes both ways. Not everybody wanted the changes. Does the pro-change side "simply need to appreciate that"?

And the "inclusiveness" angle in _everything_ nowadays is getting old too. Some people don't want everything watered down to "include" everybody, in everything, everywhere. 

As for "tradition", yeah, it's a big part of hunting, and a lot of guys take it to heart. Nothing wrong with that. 

You seem to like it because it benefitted you in a few ways. It didn't work that way for everybody, so don't be surprised when they don't all line up behind you in support. 

I realize I'm setting myself up to "get an earful", but I felt that needed said.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nah…not an earful and trust me when I say I am the least part of the “inclusive” and “cancel” cultures that seem to plague our society today…but when it comes to hunting, if we don’t change something things will get worse…we need more folks understanding what it is we do, why we do it…we have to face it the ambassadors and pioneers of the SPORT are slowly disappearing and the newer generations are buying that land, rarely keeping parcels and past practice in place. In my humble opinion, helping them gain an appreciation and understanding of the SPORT is critical…they will be our future landowners, politicians, perhaps even PAGC Commissioners, Wardens deputies etc….there was a time when kids had a larger interest in things like that than being a video game designer….

I’d challenge folks to ask a rather simple question….is the tradition more wrapped in “opening Monday” or everything that leads up to and follows that single day?

In just my small circle I know of 11 kids who hunted either Sat, Sunday or both….two young ladies each shot their first buck on Sat, two young men shot their first deer ever on Sunday….I can tell you without reservation the smiles on their faces and the faces of their mentors speaks volumes in that regard. Of those 11, is venture to guess that maybe 3 would have missed school on Monday.

It’s not about me or lining up with me and I think that’s what I’m trying to say…changing to give more folks more opportunity has little to no immediate benefit for me….and the long term benefit is simply unknown. If we stand by and do nothing we shouldn’t be surprised if opportunities continue to decrease for all of us as the same rate they have over the last 10 years. I think most would agree that has been the case (obviously to varying degrees across the Commonwealth)


----------



## Mathias

Phew, all this “inclusive” talk, I was afraid we’d be required to have man buns and skinny jeans to post here going forward….


----------



## nicko

When it comes to hunting these days, you have to be able to adapt with the times. Fewer overall hunters, less land available to hunting, Less free time for families with kids involved in multiple activities. All that said, those who it is important to will make it a priority and make it work and find a way to hunt despite schedules. 

I am not locked into opening day on Monday and I am a proponent of adapting to the times and making changes as needed. Some talk about how they would like to see it go back to three days of Dell hunting only. Do that again and in two years, we will be back to an overpopulation of deer running all over the place.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I guess I should have also pointed out the obvious…if opening Monday means that much to some, it’s still there…you do not have to change anything…just know some will have. 2-day jump on you….

As someone who was there…albeit briefly…it was awesome seeing so many camps open, the towns of Galeton, Ulysses and Coudersport busting with traffic, lines at the diners and fuel stations…the line out the door at Toms processing, no vacancy signs in the motels….I hope the residents appreciated the influx of business


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Some talk about how they would like to see it go back to three days of Dell hunting only. Do that again and in two years, we will be back to an overpopulation of deer running all over the place.


Something to consider in regards to that (just thinking out loud again)...

Back when doe season was three days only, immediately after buck season, and not concurrent, a hunter could only get one anterless tag. So very few guys would use it during archery season. 

Nowadays, with multiple anterless tags, an archery season that is almost twice as long (seven weeks versus four), crossbows, etc, a lot more does are being shot in archery season than "back in the day". 

So if doe season went back to the "traditional" three day season, I wonder how much the yearly harvest numbers would really change, especially since everybody would know it and be more willing to shoot a doe with a crossbow in October. 

I don't have the answer, but I wonder.


----------



## perryhunter4

I can see both sides. 
Buts let be honest… this is about more $! More days available equals more opps which equals more license sales (add in length of seasons and increased doe allocations)That’s it, plain and simple. 
I also don’t think we have less hunters… I spend a bulk of my free time 365 in the woods year around and there are many more out over the most recent years. Numbers in certain spots have really exploded.


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> I can see both sides.
> Buts let be honest… this is about more $! More days available equals more opps which equals more license sales (add in length of seasons and increased doe allocations)That’s it, plain and simple.
> I also don’t think we have less hunters… I spend a bulk of my free time 365 in the woods year around and there are many more out over the most recent years. Numbers in certain spots have really exploded.


Would you agree or at least acknowledge that these explosions in certain areas could be a result of closures in others? I for one (unfortunately) contribute to that dilemma. For close to 25 years I rarely left the private ground I had access too, since that land has been sold I am constantly infiltrating public land often times feeling like I am walking in on areas others may have had perhaps to themselves before I dug jn…


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Would you agree or at least acknowledge that these explosions in certain areas could be a result of closures in others? I for one (unfortunately) contribute to that dilemma. For close to 25 years I rarely left the private ground I had access too, since that land has been sold I am constantly infiltrating public land often times feeling like I am walking in on areas others may have had perhaps to themselves before I dug jn…


Sure, I acknowledge that. I’ve been caught in the same myself over the past 3 years. Along with many other factors. However I think a bulk of it is from what I posted above. The introduction of crossbows has really blossomed over time too and has contributed ….and no I am not an enemy against crossbows, but it is reality. That has a lot to do with $ too. 
While we all have a voice, we can’t ultimately control a lot of this….so you make do…We get out there and hunt out ass off and scout to find success. As I get older, success isn’t always pushing a tag either. 
I say this all of the time to my friends….”At the end of the day…we’re all really just hunting memories!” It’s all memories! 
If I had a camp, I would be spending a ton of time there too, like many of you do.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> I know what u all are saying but what if u don’t shoot any large bucks and only small inferior ones for 3 years? Let the ones u know have good genetics live and breed??? Just curious watching it on TV and I know they are different in Texas then in Pa. just curious of bucks would get even larger. I grew up on a farm and the thing was u never kill your breeder Bull before he’s out of his prime


The idea of the "management buck" has long been debunked by deer biologists. It originated in Texas and, IMO, is solely a way to keep hunting clients paying a lot of money happy. Bear in mind it costs twice as much to shoot a "trophy buck". It isn't really a model we should be pursuing.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, they grab guys there all of the time…you can hunt the woods but not park along 476. Some always try to take a shortcut and not park where they are supposed to….sooner or later will ruin it for everyone


It's funny how this is enforced regionally. You aren't supposed t park along the turnpike to hunt either. The PA Turnpike specifically calls this out. But they don't enforce it almost anywhere.


----------



## Mr. October

Gene94 said:


> Yup, he's pumped and I couldn't be happier for him! Rifle season is always depressing to me but a buck like that is all the proof you need that it's worth being out there! Funny thing I've noticed time and again among friends and family is that *some of the least paranoid hunters drag in some of the nicest bucks. No scouting, unconcerned about scent control, not stressed about getting one, do not strategize, hunt only half as much as me, but boom!! success. *Explain it to me!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


EXACTLY! When I see everyone worried about all this minutia I want to grab them and shake them and remind them they are hunting an animal with a brain the size of a tennis ball. Guys waste so much money on hunting industry gimmicks and garbage . . just get out and hunt and enjoy it! Great reminder Gene.


----------



## j.d.m.

It’s a constant loop. In order for the Game commission to make money, it needs to sell licenses. In order to sell licenses in a constantly slow declining hunting community, it needs to make hunting more appealing and available to people who would otherwise be doing different activities. If there is not enough money to run a governing body, protecting the wild resources, maintaining the lands dedicated to the sport, those lands would eventually get sold off or rededicated to other non hunting use. 
We see this all over the place closer to populated areas like growing suburbs. In my area, we used to have lots of small tracts that were open to hunting. Then with the fast growing community, those lands started getting more activity from bikers, hikers, dog walkers…. And the township got lots of complaints about “not feeling safe” with people hunting there. The township decided to start naming each of those tracts a “Park”. Then posted it closed to hunting. When it was brought up in a township meeting, they said they weren’t stopping hunting on the township owned open spaces, but were closing it on spaces dedicated as “parks”. Well…. They dedicated every open space as a park. It’s a prime example of the non hunting community out numbering the hunting one, and it’s a direct result of the hunting community declining. If those people buying the and building the homes were mostly hunting, as in the old days, those spaces would still be open to hunting. May be weapon restricted due to proximity to buildings, but would still be open. Times are changing, and in order to keep some sort of opportunities open, EVERYTHING needs to change with it. Some are very small changes, some go drastic. Have to remember, the management of wildlife ISN’T just for hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Phew, all this “inclusive” talk, I was afraid we’d be required to have man buns and skinny jeans to post here going forward….


 After spending 30 years working in the public school system where the word inclusion is bandied about all the time. I can tell you nothing good seems to come from it, quite the opposite in my experience. Ill stop right there.. Not sure Joe picked the right word there.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I don't understand the thinking on this. Before you got there on the weekend and then hunted Monday and I would assume a few other days that you took off work. So now you can hunt the weekend and still take those few days off work. And spend the mid day and evenings with the friends and family in camp.
> 
> It seems people want the time with the people in camp, but also want to save their vacation time. Just do what you did before and stay in camp Saturday and Sunday with the friends and then hunt Monday.


Except obviously the best time to be in the woods is opening day. 

Don't get me wrong. I'll be out there hunting no matter what and will adapt to the changes. We just used to enjoy the time we had after the holiday and prior to the season opening.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> People are a problem on SGL 119 for sure and I believe the majority come off the state forest. I was out there all day Saturday around some swamps and saw a bunch of doe but only one other hunter. One day last year I saw five 4 wheelers and none had license plates.


People aside, there were/are a LOT of deer on 119 this year. And in the region for that matter. I did some in-season scouting around parts of 119 I haven't been on much (across the turnpike on the pheasant field side), and new areas of Hickory Run State Park I hadn't been in or hadn't been in a while. There is some pretty impressive sign. One thing I like about the Poconos and 3D is that there is a lot of land open to hunting. There are a lot of hunters but there is tons of open space.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Hunting in PA as most of us have known it is going through a bit of a transformation…..as is the case with most change…some will love and some simply won’t…from my limited and humble perspective those who seem to have taken the most issue with it are those who simply can’t or won’t appreciate the global impact of the changes. We need to do all that we can to be more inclusive, to initiate newbies and reinvigorate those who have fallen off….I would much rather see the changes that have taken place than say increased bag limits (which typically only benefit those already immersed in the SPORT).
> 
> There is NO DOUBT in my mind that opening on a Saturday, including the following Sunday, and opening for buck, doe and bear (certain wmus) made a significant impact this year. Not necessarily with those who would have typically been hunting opening week, but to those indoctrinating kids and newbies, to college students who normally have to report back to classes on Monday, to those who can’t get time off from work the first week for whatever reason (type of work, seniority, etc…).
> 
> Believe me I got an earful from a few about how ridiculous it was, but most of that rhetoric was steeped in the same singular argument, “tradition”. In fact, the only reason our camp was even opened on Saturday was because my brother (who is a teacher and cannot take off the day before or after a holiday and therefore misses “opening day” every year) and I went up Friday..
> 
> Just my .02, maybe worth more to some and less to others


I have no doubt you are correct. Hunting in PA and everywhere else was/is in a precipitous decline. The PGC had to act. If they had done nothing and hunter numbers continued to decline at the rate they were, the traditions would all still die as hunting became a non-factor both monetarily and biologically. Doing nothing is not really an option. 

The Saturday opener/Sunday combination makes deer hunting available to people that probably wouldn't have bothered before. I personally know several people that are planning to participate that have never hunted before. I've been mentoring them through learning to shoot, what equipment they need, etc. 

With the current season structure, without taking any time off from school, hunters can get out after bucks, does, and bears for a couple days. It IS a shame there is such an emphasis on deer hunting. Small game and waterfowl has been available without taking a single vacation or day off school all along. (Aside from the dumb Sunday hunting law.) But these days when one says "hunting" they seem to strictly mean deer hunting. 

All changes have pros and cons. The cons in this case is that those that have engaged in the traditions of hunting lose some of them. But new traditions are born. I suspect the makeup of our camp (and others) may change with those that have to travel the farthest perhaps choosing to go elsewhere instead. But we'll adapt. Hunting is NOT the same as it was when I started. Remember archery season only used to be 30 days in October. Basically, we had 4 Saturdays to hunt and zero time during the rut. 

So . . onward and hopefully upward.


----------



## jacobh

I don’t mind a Saturday opener. I liked Monday as Md opener is Saturday so I’d hunt there sat and Sunday then come home for Monday in Pa. I now skip Pa and hunt md opener. But as for others I don’t mind Saturday and I don’t mind Sunday hunting. I don’t think I’ve hunted a Sunday in Pa in the 2 seasons they’ve had one though. I would like to see more deer in my area but as it gets built up I get it but sooner or later my Pa hunting will end. If I have to travel I will travel south
I do like tradition though. I think a lot of today’s issues are due to the fact that there is no tradition anymore. There is no real comrodery anymore. Hell the new generation can’t even carry a conversation. I’d go back 20 years to have my son grow up in those times


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












[emoji26]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko




----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> After spending 30 years working in the public school system where the word inclusion is bandied about all the time. I can tell you nothing good seems to come from it, quite the opposite in my experience. Ill stop right there.. Not sure Joe picked the right word there.



Fair enough, I guess I let my 26 years (and counting) in public education, all of which has been spent in Special Education and Special Education Administration spill over...so I can certainly appreciate more than most the sensitivity to the term....however, I hope a single word doesn't take away from the essence of my thoughts on the matter (if anyone cares - lol)

I am not so sure it's about money, if it were the Commission could do MANY other things differently to fill their coffers. I may be naive about it, but I really do believe that the Commission believes all of their decisions are data driven and focused on statewide herd and habitat management. I won't get into my thoughts on that, but I am sure we can all agree there are less hunters today than just 10 years ago. No matter what your personal feelings on this issue license sales prove that - in 2010 there were roughly 927k total general hunting licenses sold, whereas in 2020 there were 887k sold - a decrease of 40k. While the Commission does what it can to maintain the tremendous amounts of open space available, I would contend that the space without the hunters doesn't solve the problem. 

I do believe that many of the changes (weapons, season lengths, wmu boundaries, youth/senior/mentor seasons, etc...) are designed to improve recruitment and retention. Whether that is working or not, well I guess it will take 10-years to figure out.


----------



## Mathias

Couple fawns that appear to have lost their mom.








appears I was wrong.


----------



## Mathias

Short hunt, wind was calm, now kicking. Going to knock out my chores, and Hunt again this afternoon.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I’ll be out with bow this afternoon.


----------



## Mr. October

I am done deer hunting for this season. I've got plenty of venison in the freezer and a doe still at the processor. There is an explosion of hunting clothes and equipment in my garage and house that I need to cleanup, organize, and put away. 

Next up for me will be to find some time to head to Lancaster Archery and get a better stabilizer setup for my PSE 34" EVL. I'd like to have a little better performance at TAC next year and will probably try to shoot a couple invitationals over the winter. (I'm not going to get neck deep in obsessing about tournaments again though.) I also think I'm going to switch back to some variety of back tension release. I can control my target panic well enough for hunting but it rears it's head pretty quickly when I start shooting regularly otherwise. If I do that, I'll probably consider something like the Truball GOAT2 for hunting.


----------



## nicko

Buddy doing a push through what used to be a clear-cut… Waiting for the deluge of deer to run me over.


----------



## nicko

Buddy doing a push through what used to be a clear-cut… Waiting for the deluge of deer to run me over.
View attachment 7517169


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Buddy doing a push through what used to be a clear-cut… Waiting for the deluge of deer to run me over.
> View attachment 7517169


Did you survive the stampede???


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> Buddy doing a push through what used to be a clear-cut… Waiting for the deluge of deer to run me over.
> View attachment 7517169


I'm looking at that and thinking, if a deer comes running out of that far side, it going to be across the road and in the woods before I even get the gun up. Never mind counting if there are three points on one side.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I'm looking at that and thinking, if a deer comes running out of that far side, it going to be across the road and in the woods before I even get the gun up. Never mind counting if there are three points on one side.


I'm picturing an episode of "Wild Boar Fever".


----------



## Charman03

lady that owns woods behind my farm does crazy things every rifle season. This year she turned my cell camera sideways and probably would have stolen it if it wasn’t locked. I went right out but she was already gone. She painted a few purple marks and then came back next day and hung some plastic grocery bags on a trail leading to my field. Been going on 20 years now. She’s done it all. I’ve learned to just avoid it in rifle and stack them up in archery


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> I'm looking at that and thinking, if a deer comes running out of that far side, it going to be across the road and in the woods before I even get the gun up. Never mind counting if there are three points on one side.


You can’t see it but we have multiple strands of barb wire strung across the tree line to ensnare and tangle them which will slow down their progress and allow me to get out my Tandy calculator to count points.

Right now we are in the midst of one of our other many stumbling bumbling aimless pushes. I’m hoping I shoot straight if I get a shot because I only brought one bullet on this trip.


----------



## jacobh

hunter harassment. If it gets too bad I’d contact authorities


QUOTE="Charman03, post: 1114210767, member: 50247"]
View attachment 7517299

lady that owns woods behind my farm does crazy things every rifle season. This year she turned my cell camera sideways and probably would have stolen it if it wasn’t locked. I went right out but she was already gone. She painted a few purple marks and then came back next day and hung some plastic grocery bags on a trail leading to my field. Been going on 20 years now. She’s done it all. I’ve learned to just avoid it in rifle and stack them up in archery
[/QUOTE]


----------



## vonfoust

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 7517299
> 
> lady that owns woods behind my farm does crazy things every rifle season. This year she turned my cell camera sideways and probably would have stolen it if it wasn’t locked. I went right out but she was already gone. She painted a few purple marks and then came back next day and hung some plastic grocery bags on a trail leading to my field. Been going on 20 years now. She’s done it all. I’ve learned to just avoid it in rifle and stack them up in archery


I'd make sure to fire a few rounds making her think I shot deer despite her efforts.


----------



## Billy H

I know this is gun talk but WTH. Tucked into a super thick area below open timber where gun guys wander around. Only have about a 30 yard shot and a lane about 30 wide. Maybe I’ll get lucky. Saw 8 here about a week ago.


----------



## dougell

I have a crazy anti-hunter neighbor who harasses everyone.Last year I had a developmental interview with her and we kinda made nice after that.Sometimes people just need to be confronted.The average person is a coward.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 7517299
> 
> lady that owns woods behind my farm does crazy things every rifle season. This year she turned my cell camera sideways and probably would have stolen it if it wasn’t locked. I went right out but she was already gone. She painted a few purple marks and then came back next day and hung some plastic grocery bags on a trail leading to my field. Been going on 20 years now. She’s done it all. I’ve learned to just avoid it in rifle and stack them up in archery


Days before the gun season many years ago, we went to check our stands (on private property) and found a trail of sandwich baggies electrical taped to trees. The last bag at the end of the trail was taped to tree not 15 to 20yds away from one of our stands...with a message inside stating: "I will be hunting HERE the first day". 

People are F'n nuts! Probably why I choose to avoid as many of them as possible.

20yrs of putting up with a neighbor like yours is 20yrs way too long. If she was on my property hanging bags like that, I'd have some issues with her for sure. Have you ever had a conversation with her? Sometimes I've found conversations have no effect what so ever but maybe the law would.


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 7517299
> 
> lady that owns woods behind my farm does crazy things every rifle season. This year she turned my cell camera sideways and probably would have stolen it if it wasn’t locked. I went right out but she was already gone. She painted a few purple marks and then came back next day and hung some plastic grocery bags on a trail leading to my field. Been going on 20 years now. She’s done it all. I’ve learned to just avoid it in rifle and stack them up in archery


That behavior is 100% hunter harassment and illegal. It also appears to be criminal trespass and littering. I'm sure you don't want to start a turf war but she would definitely be getting a visit from the police if it were me.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> You can’t see it but we have multiple strands of barb wire strung across the tree line to ensnare and tangle them which will slow down their progress and allow me to get out my Tandy calculator to count points.
> 
> Right now we are in the midst of one of our other many stumbling bumbling aimless pushes. I’m hoping I shoot straight if I get a shot because I only brought one bullet on this trip.


Probably better just to pretend you didn't see anything. Even if you do. 😄


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> I know this is gun talk but WTH. Tucked into a super thick area below open timber where gun guys wander around. Only have about a 30 yard shot and a lane about 30 wide. Maybe I’ll get lucky. Saw 8 here about a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 7517327


How dare you speak of archery during rifle season! [emoji12]


----------



## Charman03

Mr. October said:


> That behavior is 100% hunter harassment and illegal. It also appears to be criminal trespass and littering. I'm sure you don't want to start a turf war but she would definitely be getting a visit from the police if it were me.


I’ve learned to just ignore her and avoid hunting that trail when the leaves are down and I have to wear orange. It’s ok, I tagged out there in archery season and can every year if I want. I’ll let her think she’s tough stuff for 2 weeks out of the year and do my thing the rest of it.


----------



## dougell

LOL


----------



## Charman03

Half tempted to fill the bags up with miscellaneous items. Or maybe some corn lol


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> I know this is gun talk but WTH. Tucked into a super thick area below open timber where gun guys wander around. Only have about a 30 yard shot and a lane about 30 wide. Maybe I’ll get lucky. Saw 8 here about a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 7517327


Good luck!

Thinking about sitting just outside my nearest thicket a time or 2 this week. Trying to bow hunt inside of it would be futile but crawling around in it with a pistol might not be.









Almost a 100% chance there's a deer or 2 bedded within 50yds of that fallen tree right now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Charman03 said:


> Half tempted to fill the bags up with miscellaneous items. Or maybe some corn lol


Doubt she comes back for them? At any rate, looks like a good spot to deposit a #2 just for her... if she does.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Probably better just to pretend you didn't see anything. Even if you do. 😄


Agreed… Otherwise a lecture or suggestions as to how I should be hunting will be sure to follow.

Right now I am hunting over the one puddle of water that exists on this entire mountain hoping that a parched buck will show up to quench his thirst and meet his demise to my One and only bullet.


----------



## Mathias

Deer hanging out with my 3D target 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

gorgeous set Matt


----------



## nicko

The way this gun trip has gone this year, I might be able to get about three more years out of this bullet before I have to buy another one.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> The way this gun trip has gone this year, I might be able to get about three more years out of this bullet before I have to buy another one.


At today's prices and availability, that's probably a good thing. 😄


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> The way this gun trip has gone this year, I might be able to get about three more years out of this bullet before I have to buy another one.


Maybe save it and sell it on gun broker for a ridiculous price.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> The way this gun trip has gone this year, I might be able to get about three more years out of this bullet before I have to buy another one.


Nicko, curious if you made it back into that thick spot where you saw a buck chasing a doe in archery? Or are you mostly hunting open fields or powerline?


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Nicko, curious if you made it back into that thick spot where you saw a buck chasing a doe in archery? Or are you mostly hunting open fields or powerline?


We’ve been in all of it.


----------



## CBB

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 7517299
> 
> lady that owns woods behind my farm does crazy things every rifle season. This year she turned my cell camera sideways and probably would have stolen it if it wasn’t locked. I went right out but she was already gone. She painted a few purple marks and then came back next day and hung some plastic grocery bags on a trail leading to my field. Been going on 20 years now. She’s done it all. I’ve learned to just avoid it in rifle and stack them up in archery



Is she on your land?


----------



## Charman03

CBB said:


> Is she on your land?


No, this particular spot her woods adjoins my fields. There’s a logging road that comes out right there into my field at the back corner of the pasture. So she sets up the grocery bags I guess to spook the deer from coming down the logging road and into my field


----------



## CBB

Charman03 said:


> No, this particular spot her woods adjoins my fields. There’s a logging road that comes out right there into my field at the back corner of the pasture. So she sets up the grocery bags I guess to spook the deer from coming down the logging road and into my field


Thought I'd seen it all!


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> Half tempted to fill the bags up with miscellaneous items. Or maybe some corn lol


Fill them with litter and return them.


----------



## CBB

Gage saw 2 doe and another 6 last night. There's about 3 or 4 that we classify a "dinks" that are all 6pts hanging around our corn. He said this one had little g2s on his forks that were barely an inch but his brows were about 3" long. So at least there are a few around for next year.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was hoping for some of that down south here but alas, the weatherman was wrong again.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

We had flurries in Bucktown this morning...nothing stuck or lasted long, but they were falling.


----------



## nicko

Back home after what was one of the slower gun trips we’ve had in a number of years… probably the slowest one we’ve had since we’ve been members of this lease. I’ve got to imagine part of it has to do with buck and doe being open for the full two weeks and guys probably tagging out Saturday or Sunday and heading home. Put a marathon worth of miles on the boots in 2 1/2 days of hunting and a good clip of miles on the car… Drove from Potter straight to Pittsburgh this morning to pick Sam up from college and then straight back home to Spring City so I’m pretty much wiped. 

I won’t get out again the rest of this week just because I need a break but will look forward to second season. Good luck to anybody still getting out the remainder of this week, no matter which weapon you choose.


----------



## dougell

Fresh air,exercise and a change of scenery is always a winning combination,with or without venison.If deer season was year round,I'd probably be in halfway decent shape.


----------



## Mathias

I consider this stuff invaluable in preserving deer. Took a walk this morning and moved quite a few bedded down.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Fresh air,exercise and a change of scenery is always a winning combination,with or without venison.If deer season was year round,I'd probably be in halfway decent shape.


My wife thinks it is....there is winter scouting season, turkey/scouting season, summer fishing/scouting season, the velvet rut, early archery, general archery, late season archery and repeat. This is why i am only allowed one hobby....hunting.


----------



## CBB

Saw 4 in a clearcut tonight. 2 were bald and 2 tails.. 
Didn't have a clear shot at one of the 2.

The boy isn't back inside yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I consider this stuff invaluable in preserving deer. Took a walk this morning and moved quite a few bedded down.
> View attachment 7518278


What is it Matt


----------



## Mathias

Native warm season grasses. 
After sitting a couple hours I decided I don’t want the work associated with a deer, rather take some pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Mathias said:


> Native warm season grasses.
> After sitting a couple hours I decided I don’t want the work associated with a deer, rather take some pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you see the giant miscanthus Don Higgins was promoting last week? Stuff looked incredible, especially for screening cover.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Native warm season grasses.
> After sitting a couple hours I decided I don’t want the work associated with a deer, rather take some pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to convince the land owner of the piece I hunt in NY that native grasses in place of some of his hay fields would be a major bonus. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


>


If I had motivation like that, I would make plans for a second season trip.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah..I was going to head up last night for the weekend but those plans changed rather quickly and last minute.

Couple more moving around overnight…


















Not sure how it happened but we have a Covid outbreak from camp…3 of the 6 guys in camp last week have tested positive. Two currently reporting flu-like symptoms. Two more getting tested again tomorrow or Sat. Two were feeling crappy, got rapid tests, tested negative, but with urging from a few others went and got PCR tests a day or two later and results were positive.

Fingers crossed positive results don’t spread to others and that symptoms don’t worsen.

I was only in camp with those guys for a few hours on 11/27 as I left there Sat around 1 and they didn’t arrive until Sat around 10. I hunted until 11:30, came in packed and left. I have had 2 tests since with negative results.


----------



## PAbigbear

Best wishes for all, Joe. My uncle brought it to bear camp last year, then we all carried it downstate to the rest of the family for Thanksgiving. Luckily no major issues.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah…that’s what we’re hoping… spouses and children etc. are all getting tested throughout the week and weekend


----------



## jacobh

Joe that sucks buddy. Covid is so damn bad. Rapid test is useless and is wrong 50% of the time. Get the standard test and u have to wait 5 days after exposure or it’ll be negative even if u have it. I wish everyone a speedy recovery


----------



## Mathias

I’ve got high expectations already for ‘22 season, not that I’m wishing away time at all. This year I had more up and comers on my property since I’ve owned it. Based upon my observations and neighbors reports on hunting, I think there will be some beauts around. My biggest failure has been not spending enough time up there. I find there is nothing better than sharing a hunt with my Son, but now that he has a young family of his own, it rarely occurs.
A close friend has a strong desire to bowhunt after seeing my pics, videos and hearing my woeful stories 😀 We’re going to get him set up after the holidays.
Although it’s a solitary endeavor, it’s nice to have someone to share the hunt with. I guess if it was local, I would have had takers.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah..I was going to head up last night for the weekend but those plans changed rather quickly and last minute.
> 
> Couple more moving around overnight…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how it happened but we have a Covid outbreak from camp…3 of the 6 guys in camp last week have tested positive. Two currently reporting flu-like symptoms. Two more getting tested again tomorrow or Sat. Two were feeling crappy, got rapid tests, tested negative, but with urging from a few others went and got PCR tests a day or two later and results were positive.
> 
> Fingers crossed positive results don’t spread to others and that symptoms don’t worsen.
> 
> I was only in camp with those guys for a few hours on 11/27 as I left there Sat around 1 and they didn’t arrive until Sat around 10. I hunted until 11:30, came in packed and left. I have had 2 tests since with negative results.


I'm hearing of a lot of post-Thanksgiving COVID outbreaks. Non-Omicron and people who were fully vaccinated. I'm not sure the vaccination cards are worth the paper they are printed on.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


>


Aaahhhh, he'll just be bigger next year. 😉


----------



## nicko

Wishes for a speedy an uneventful recovery for all Joe.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


>


Is that a dead doe laying there in the middle of the picture, getting covered up with snow?


----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> I'm hearing of a lot of post-Thanksgiving COVID outbreaks. Non-Omicron and people who were fully vaccinated. I'm not sure the vaccination cards are worth the paper they are printed on.


Six people in my wife's family have it. Four are in the hospital. None of them vaccinated. I'm getting another entry on my worthless piece of paper next week. 
Whether you choose to get the vaccination or not, if you get sick, don't wait until you can't breath to go to the hospital. One of those in the hospital had an oxygen level of 40% when her daughter forced her to go in. They said she would have been dead in a few hours.

Oh yea HUNTING. Wish I still had a tag. 24 degrees and still this morning, perfect hunting weather. Heard a shot about 30 minutes ago across the road.


----------



## CBB

Good luck with covid outbreak...

I too am looking forward to the '22 season. Don't want to get my hopes up but I think a few made it that will be dandies next season. I'll be hitting up the AA battery section at Walmart in the next day or 2 and moving/deploying cameras all over trying to find survivors. 

I'm looking for a bulk buy on cams, was leaning toward browning. Thinking maybe 10 more cams to the arsenal. Would like to be at 50.. not even sure where I'm at now. Have to do an inventory.


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> Good luck with covid outbreak...
> 
> I too am looking forward to the '22 season. Don't want to get my hopes up but I think a few made it that will be dandies next season. I'll be hitting up the AA battery section at Walmart in the next day or 2 and moving/deploying cameras all over trying to find survivors.
> 
> I'm looking for a bulk buy on cams, was leaning toward browning. Thinking maybe 10 more cams to the arsenal. Would like to be at 50.. not even sure where I'm at now. Have to do an inventory.


i’d have to imagine you could get good deals on the standard trail cams since the popularity of cell cams has blown up.


----------



## Schleprock1

CBB said:


> Good luck with covid outbreak...
> 
> I too am looking forward to the '22 season. Don't want to get my hopes up but I think a few made it that will be dandies next season. I'll be hitting up the AA battery section at Walmart in the next day or 2 and moving/deploying cameras all over trying to find survivors.
> 
> I'm looking for a bulk buy on cams, was leaning toward browning. Thinking maybe 10 more cams to the arsenal. Would like to be at 50.. not even sure where I'm at now. Have to do an inventory.


Batteries at Sam's club are much cheaper and on sale right now. If you don't have a membership find somebody that does. 
*Energizer MAX AA Batteries (48 Pack), Double A Alkaline Batteries $16.48*


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> Good luck with covid outbreak...
> 
> I too am looking forward to the '22 season. Don't want to get my hopes up but I think a few made it that will be dandies next season. I'll be hitting up the AA battery section at Walmart in the next day or 2 and moving/deploying cameras all over trying to find survivors.
> 
> I'm looking for a bulk buy on cams, was leaning toward browning. Thinking maybe 10 more cams to the arsenal. Would like to be at 50.. not even sure where I'm at now. Have to do an inventory.


With the price of the Reveals, I would just buy those and run them as standard cameras. Then, you have the option to send pictures if you decide down the road that you want to.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed on the Reveals.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> I'm hearing of a lot of post-Thanksgiving COVID outbreaks. Non-Omicron and people who were fully vaccinated. I'm not sure the vaccination cards are worth the paper they are printed on.


So far none of the vaccinated folks in our group who have tested positive are hospitalized (thankfully) ... that is the purpose of the vaccines...keeping symptoms to levels that can be effectively managed without hospital level intervention.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> I consider this stuff invaluable in preserving deer. Took a walk this morning and moved quite a few bedded down.
> View attachment 7518278


How long did that take to get established?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pyme said:


> Is that a dead doe laying there in the middle of the picture, getting covered up with snow?


Kind of looks like it doesn't it...but I don't think so...pretty sure there is a log or something there...looking back for pics from that cam pre-snow for verification.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> How long did that take to get established?


3-4 years it was pretty tall. Each year now it’s 5-6’. As I walk the paths I hear the deer bust out, but rarely see them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I consider this stuff invaluable in preserving deer. Took a walk this morning and moved quite a few bedded down.
> View attachment 7518278


Are there any other benefits than cover? (nutrition, soil replenishment, etc...)...also once established what kind of maintenance is required (annual mowing?)


----------



## Mathias

Pyme said:


> Is that a dead doe laying there in the middle of the picture, getting covered up with snow?


I thought it was a Stegosaurus 😳


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Are there any other benefits than cover? (nutrition, soil replenishment, etc...)


good question and I really don’t know. 
It’s popular with the small birds too, yesterday they were everywhere, must be the seeds.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Kind of looks like it doesn't it...but I don't think so...pretty sure there is a log or something there...looking back for pics from that cam pre-snow for verification.


Sure looks like a shoulder blade with a bent front leg attached, and some hindquarters with a couple of legs stretched out behind, and a ribcage in the middle, and a stretched out neck....

I actually thought you may have laid out a roadkill to attract coyotes and other predators for pictures on that camera, it was so perfectly placed.


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> I thought it was a Stegosaurus 😳


Call the museums! 😲😄


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jacobh

Not only not breathing but what it’s doing inside that u don’t realize. Shutting down kidneys is a big one. Keep a eye out for urine out put. Confusion or anger that’s not normal is sign of blood gas issues. Stuff u don’t realize it does


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7518756


Nessie?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Confirmed, it is a dead deer...I just spoke with my Dad...they found a dead doe before they left last week, they weren't sure where it came from as they had none go unrecovered. When they found it, it had already started to bloat, so he put a cam on it to see what might come by to feast.

Good eyes....


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Six people in my wife's family have it. Four are in the hospital. None of them vaccinated. I'm getting another entry on my worthless piece of paper next week.
> Whether you choose to get the vaccination or not, if you get sick, don't wait until you can't breath to go to the hospital. One of those in the hospital had an oxygen level of 40% when her daughter forced her to go in. They said she would have been dead in a few hours.
> 
> Oh yea HUNTING. Wish I still had a tag. 24 degrees and still this morning, perfect hunting weather. Heard a shot about 30 minutes ago across the road.


Agreed. I have 3 lines on my vaccination card. I'm just not convinced it does much. Same with masks, social distancing, etc. I've sort of stopped worrying about the whole thing. I'm going to die from something eventually. I'm surprised I didn't get hit by a bus crossing the street to get my booster in Reading. Now that would be irony!


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Agreed. I have 3 lines on my vaccination card. I'm just not convinced it does much. Same with masks, social distancing, etc. I've sort of stopped worrying about the whole thing. I'm going to die from something eventually. *I'm surprised I didn't get hit by a bus crossing the street to get my booster in Reading.* Now that would be irony!


Whole lot of other things going on in Reading that might do you in before a bus.


----------



## j.d.m.

Mathias said:


> I’ve got high expectations already for ‘22 season, not that I’m wishing away time at all. This year I had more up and comers on my property since I’ve owned it. Based upon my observations and neighbors reports on hunting, I think there will be some beauts around. My biggest failure has been not spending enough time up there. I find there is nothing better than sharing a hunt with my Son, but now that he has a young family of his own, it rarely occurs.
> A close friend has a strong desire to bowhunt after seeing my pics, videos and hearing my woeful stories 😀 We’re going to get him set up after the holidays.
> Although it’s a solitary endeavor, it’s nice to have someone to share the hunt with. I guess if it was local, I would have had takers.


Dead on Matt. My biggest failure this year was not getting up north n 3b to our place as well. Got pics and vid’s of a few dandy buck, and some bear. I was in surgery prep mode since September, and was basically crippled since March. I wasn’t able to even draw my bow back all summer. Then things came up, surgery postponed, but I was able to recover enough strength to at least draw my bow and shoot while hunting. Ditto on sharing the hunt. When I was 16 my cousin and I would practice together, hunt together. Then we started hunting different properties but neighboring, and every night would meet up and share the nights hunt events. Now, we’ve grown up, and hardly even catch up on life, let alone share the hunt. I miss it, and it made hunting that much more enjoyable to be able to share those moments.


----------



## black_chill

Mathias said:


> I’ve got high expectations already for ‘22 season, not that I’m wishing away time at all. This year I had more up and comers on my property since I’ve owned it. Based upon my observations and neighbors reports on hunting, I think there will be some beauts around. My biggest failure has been not spending enough time up there. I find there is nothing better than sharing a hunt with my Son, but now that he has a young family of his own, it rarely occurs.
> A close friend has a strong desire to bowhunt after seeing my pics, videos and hearing my woeful stories 😀 We’re going to get him set up after the holidays.
> Although it’s a solitary endeavor, it’s nice to have someone to share the hunt with. I guess if it was local, I would have had takers.


How much land do you own? My family has land that I can hunt its 67 acres but hunts larger with gamelands bordering it that is lightly hunted. Downside is it is 3 hours away, I am looking at buying land near there because it is a lot cheaper than land by where I live.

I am looking to possibly buy land in 2022 if my wife will be on board, with young kids (1 and 3) not sure if now is the right time or not, but I have really wanted my own chunk of land for the last 10 years and we can technically afford to buy 50-120 acres at a decent price.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Whole lot of other things going on in Reading that might do you in before a bus.


Right!? I had to yell at my wife because when we left CVS she was preoccupied with whether her card was right and walking along looking in to her purse. "Look at that later and focus on what is happening around you."


----------



## j.d.m.

Mr. October said:


> Agreed. I have 3 lines on my vaccination card. I'm just not convinced it does much. Same with masks, social distancing, etc. I've sort of stopped worrying about the whole thing. I'm going to die from something eventually. I'm surprised I didn't get hit by a bus crossing the street to get my booster in Reading. Now that would be irony!


Everyone except my parents are pretty much of same mentality. I’ve had contractors in my house after I had covid. I still had a cough yet, but I had my negative test. I was up front with the people, and they still came to do the work. They didn’t care. Everyone except a small few seem to just be done with it all, and have all been through it one way or another. They are all also saying how none of the things we are being forced to do, is doing any good to prevent it, spread it, or get it. People want to just be done with it, and are smart enough to finally start realizing, that this isnt ever going away. To some degree, like the flue, it’s here to stay. Vaccine or not!!


----------



## jacobh

I don’t know how much masks or anything else help with covid. And yes vaccine u can still get covid. That said I have all 3 of my vaccines and am around covid patients daily and have not gotten it. Others unvaccinated have. Maybe I’m just lucky. After watching multiple people die from it I’ll take my chance with the vaccine. That said everyone should have the right to decide for themselves and I wouldn’t force anyone to get it. Unlike the flu covid has no season it’s all the time. If it only reared it’s ugly head in summer I’d say fine I’m not getting the vaccine


----------



## dougell

black_chill said:


> How much land do you own? My family has land that I can hunt its 67 acres but hunts larger with gamelands bordering it that is lightly hunted. Downside is it is 3 hours away, I am looking at buying land near there because it is a lot cheaper than land by where I live.
> 
> I am looking to possibly buy land in 2022 if my wife will be on board, with young kids (1 and 3) not sure if now is the right time or not, but I have really wanted my own chunk of land for the last 10 years and we can technically afford to buy 50-120 acres at a decent price.


I think it depends on how much land is open to hunting where you live.Around here there's more public land that I can ever hunt in a lifetime.I bought property to raise horses on years ago and the deer hunting was pretty good as well.I killed some deer the first couple of years and haven't killed one on my own property in over 10 years.The neighbors kill some and my son may kill one or two after school but there's just no adventure in it.To me at least,it just seems like I'm killing something just for the sake of killing it so I don't bother.I also get bored very fast hunting the same spots over and over.Land is almost never a bad investment but I would never buy land in this part of the state for the purpose of hunting.I'm sure I'd look at things differently if my options were limited.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

At least 2 small legal buck have survived thus far at one of my spots, seems very likely they will make it through the gun season and beyond at this point.

I watched a big doe cross the river yesterday morning from one of the islands...gave me chills just seeing that!

Dad originally took 2 vac days to hunt this week but used neither. He also spoke of working a half day Friday and hunting the pm, though I doubt he will do that even though the last days weather looks like it's going to be dreadfully bad. I think if he didn't have a son who hunts, he wouldn't go out as much as he does.

Snow originally forecasted for my area was a bust. Downgraded to near nothing by the time the system got here...and that's about what we got out of it.


----------



## CBB

Tactacam reveals?

Hows the battery life?
Lithium batteries? 

Seems these things have a huge following.


----------



## black_chill

dougell said:


> I think it depends on how much land is open to hunting where you live.Around here there's more public land that I can ever hunt in a lifetime.I bought property to raise horses on years ago and the deer hunting was pretty good as well.I killed some deer the first couple of years and haven't killed one on my own property in over 10 years.The neighbors kill some and my son may kill one or two after school but there's just no adventure in it.To me at least,it just seems like I'm killing something just for the sake of killing it so I don't bother.I also get bored very fast hunting the same spots over and over.Land is almost never a bad investment but I would never buy land in this part of the state for the purpose of hunting.I'm sure I'd look at things differently if my options were limited.


If I would buy land 3 hours away (which is where I am looking at land) I wouldn't be able to hunt it all the time. I'm 32 years old so I am very busy with work and kids, but I would like a place to call my own where I can manage the property and make improvements, I enjoy that kind of stuff and we have done it some on the property my dad owns with his brother and sister, but with multiple owners it is more recreational.

Plus, even if I own land it doesn't mean I can't hunt SGL whether in PA or another state. I'm always looking to get better, looking for new challenges, so while I might own and hunt a property it doesn't mean I will limit myself to only hunting that property.


----------



## 12-Ringer

black_chill said:


> If I would buy land 3 hours away (which is where I am looking at land) I wouldn't be able to hunt it all the time. I'm 32 years old so I am very busy with work and kids, but I would like a place to call my own where I can manage the property and make improvements, I enjoy that kind of stuff and we have done it some on the property my dad owns with his brother and sister, but with multiple owners it is more recreational.
> 
> Plus, even if I own land it doesn't mean I can't hunt SGL whether in PA or another state. I'm always looking to get better, looking for new challenges, so while I might own and hunt a property it doesn't mean I will limit myself to only hunting that property.


If you can, do it...it only gets harder as you get older...trust me


----------



## Mathias

I have Reveals, all have Lithium batteries. All 3 are still reading 100%. Battery life seems rather good.

Now that rifle season is almost over, it’s only natural we’ve ’transitioned’ over to a new ‘inclusive’ topic: MedicalTalk, we‘re so ’diverse’ here!


----------



## Mathias

With increased frequency I think about selling my place up north, and home, and buying something that allows me to do all I love without traveling.
Pa (se) pricing and taxes is a deterrent.


----------



## dougell

black_chill said:


> If I would buy land 3 hours away (which is where I am looking at land) I wouldn't be able to hunt it all the time. I'm 32 years old so I am very busy with work and kids, but I would like a place to call my own where I can manage the property and make improvements, I enjoy that kind of stuff and we have done it some on the property my dad owns with his brother and sister, but with multiple owners it is more recreational.
> 
> Plus, even if I own land it doesn't mean I can't hunt SGL whether in PA or another state. I'm always looking to get better, looking for new challenges, so while I might own and hunt a property it doesn't mean I will limit myself to only hunting that property.


I used to think that way as well.Thing is,you eventually start getting old and to me at least,it becomes a PIA.It didn't bother me when I was in my early 40's but I'm 52 now and it all just gets to be monotonous.I spend a lot of my free time during the summer on a tractor and it seems most of my free time during the winter is moving snow.When I have free time to steal,I like spending it in the woods checking new places out.There's something about public land that just appeals to me.The neighbors in front of me and behind me strictly hunt there and no place else.They do good but it would drive me crazy seeing the same stuff day after day,year after year.


----------



## Mathias

Well







I never get tired of hunting my property, seeing the same sights. Sitting there the other morning brought a smile to my face and a sense of contentment and accomplishment.


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Well
> View attachment 7518867
> I never get tired of hunting my property, seeing the same sights. Sitting there the other morning brought a smile to my face and a sense of contentment and accomplishmen.


How many acres do you have there Mathias?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Tactacam reveals?
> 
> Hows the battery life?
> Lithium batteries?
> 
> Seems these things have a huge following.


I highly recommend them...I've lost count, but we're close to 40 maybe more) now among our group. We've had less than 5 with issues all of which were immediately handled by their CS team. Bears can be tough on the antenna's so be mindful of that if they are in your area. I am very partial to the first generation cams and have swallowed them up every chance I can. They are the most user friendly...but they're all great cams. Love the fact your cams share plans...I wonder how long they will keep that feature...take this example 5 cams on the $5 per month plan share 1250 pics...for $25...one cam can take 10, another 500, the third 250, etc...it doesn't matter...when you reach your limit they stop transmitting, but still take pics stored on the card. The gen1 cams have a better user interface (IMH0) and are much easier to toggle between cell and standard, but they are getting harder and harder to get your hands on..

I only know one person who turned away from them and that particular person isn't concerned with price point and settled on the Spartan Cams...there is no doubt that the Spartan cell cams are in a league of their own, but they also carry the price tag to prove it. The Reveal price point is comparable to several no cell cams, which to me is crazy...the pics and vids from the card are some of the best of seen from a commercial trail camera. Keep in mind, unless you're paying the extra fees for HD transmissions, you're getting thumbnail quality images sent to your phone, the image quality saved on your cards will be TREMENDOUSLY better.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mathias

Gene94 said:


> How many acres do you have there Mathias?


Only 25. What it lacks in size, I try and compensate for in my management practices. Case in point. Yesterday on my walk around I retrieved a camera card from down by my pond. I had planted white spruce and various shrubs, and a handful of white pines above it as a screen from the road 100 yards off. I have a maintained path around it, but never venture in, regardless of the time of year. I couldn’t believe how many deer I spooked from there yesterday. Saw some antler too.


----------



## dougell

The reveals intrigue me but I'm sick and tired of trail cameras.I'm down to two working cameras and said when they're done,which could be the next time I use them,I won't replace them.I may buy a couple reveals for my son and let him deal with them.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I hear u about cams I will say my reveals have been great but like all cams they do miss pics


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> ... it all just gets to be monotonous.I spend a lot of my free time during the summer on a tractor ....


Spending time on my tractors is free mental therapy, even when it's technically "work".

Seriously, when I'm up in that seat, a psychiatrist should be paying me, since I am saving them so much work that would otherwise be spent with me on their couch. 😄 I'm left alone with my thoughts, solving all of the world's problems, thinking back to old friends, reliving great times in my life, and never having a bad thought.

It is pure easy living.

I don't know how to describe it, but it is a pure emotional escape.


----------



## Mathias

Tractor therapy is real.


----------



## Pyme

With all of the talk of trail cameras.....

I never used cameras, but my father did. Since he died a few years ago, I have a few of his hanging on the wall out in my shop (I'm sure there are still more strapped to trees out in the woods, but I have no idea where, so they continue to just quietly watch over his old spots for him 😊 ).

Anyway, there are probably three or four non-cellular cameras out there (and two Leupold cameras that require the Leupold handheld programmer to set up, if somebody happens to have one).

Since I'll never use them, and am tired of them hanging there, I'd like to offer them up to a PA member, free, hopefully one with a junior hunter that can use and get a kick out of them.

They aren't fancy (SD cards and IR at least), but last I knew, they all worked.

Somebody can pick them up here in the northwest corner of the state for free, or can have them for the cost of shipping (I'll ship them, you just send me whatever you see on the postage label when they get there). Somebody can have one, some, or all. First come first served, please respond via PM so that we don't clutter up the thread here.

I'll try to get pictures up in a little while.


----------



## nicko

Going to have to place tractor advertisements strategically around the house and hope my wife gets the hint with Christmas coming.


----------



## 12-Ringer

What tractors do you guys have? In the process of locking down 18.5 acres that is currently all field between a 50 acre woodlot and a 100 acre woodlot that we own...there is an additional 5 acre field on the SSW edge (both marked in white - boundaries roughed out)...fields are currently pasture, but won't stay that way.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Tractor therapy is real.


It used to be for me as well but now it's a drag.Animals have a calming effect on me.I go down to the barn every morning and most nights to do work and mess with horses.Just the smells mellow me out.I can go down with a migraine and by the time I'm done,it's gone.


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Only 25. What it lacks in size, I try and compensate for in my management practices. Case in point. Yesterday on my walk around I retrieved a camera card from down by my pond. I had planted white spruce and various shrubs, and a handful of white pines above it as a screen from the road 100 yards off. I have a maintained path around it, but never venture in, regardless of the time of year. I couldn’t believe how many deer I spooked from there yesterday. Saw some antler too.
> View attachment 7518896


Awesome. I have 24 acres, all mountain ground, and in some ways I think it feels smaller than the same amount of ground with fields and other habitat. Probably also makes it feel smaller because my house sits in the middle of it. I have been making improvements every year though, and I could definitely tell it's starting to pay this year, in the form of mature bucks sticking around through most parts of the season.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

I have a 1/4 acre and my oaks are a big draw for the neighborhood deer....


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> I have a 1/4 acre and my oaks are a big draw for the neighborhood deer....


Do you have a stand or just shoot them off the porch?


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> What tractors do you guys have? In the process of locking down 18.5 acres that is currently all field between a 50 acre woodlot and a 100 acre woodlot that we own...there is an additional 5 acre field on the SSW edge (both marked in white - boundaries roughed out)...fields are currently pasture, but won't stay that way.


Have you done a review on Basemap? Looks like a better option than onX.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> With increased frequency I think about selling my place up north, and home, and buying something that allows me to do all I love without traveling.
> *Pa (se) pricing and taxes is a deterrent.*


EXACTLY! And people are NUTS with what they are willing to pay. And it isn't just PA. There is 140 acres of land down in NJ where I hunt. There are no jobs there and very little infrastructure . . . $975,500.00. That's is insane! That land isn't worth $200,000.00.


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> EXACTLY! And people are NUTS with what they are willing to pay. And it isn't just PA. There is 140 acres of land down in NJ where I hunt. There are no jobs there and very little infrastructure . . . $975,500.00. That's is insane! That land isn't worth $200,000.00.


Some work from home IT guy from NYC will buy it and start a hemp & lavender farm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black_chill

Mr. October said:


> EXACTLY! And people are NUTS with what they are willing to pay. And it isn't just PA. There is 140 acres of land down in NJ where I hunt. There are no jobs there and very little infrastructure . . . $975,500.00. That's is insane! That land isn't worth $200,000.00.


Where I live land goes for around $10k an acre, sometimes more for residential/vacant land, especially in this market. If you look in Western/Northern PA it is much cheaper. There was 130 acres across the street from our family property that sold for $240k last year and another chunk of ground that was 150 acres 10 minutes down the street that sold for $240k in the last month. That is the kind of land I am looking at, not something crazy.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> The reveals intrigue me but I'm sick and tired of trail cameras.I'm down to two working cameras and said when they're done,which could be the next time I use them,I won't replace them.I may buy a couple reveals for my son and let him deal with them.


Same. The raccoons were murder on mine. I got 2 GardePros to replace 2 Camparks lost to those flea-ridden robbers. One of the two would only take pink pictures. GardePro sent me a replacement. But when/if these two cameras go I won't replace them. I do enjoy the pictures but none of the great buck pics I captured over the summer and through archery season came to fruition. I didn't see a single one of those deer while hunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A few times...IMHO BaseMap is WAY better than OnX, simply because it's easier to use...you can toggle between layers much more efficiently, saving often used layers in your your favorites and simply turning them on and off...so you can overlay aerial photos with topos, remove the photo, increase detail of the topo and vice vera...for what you pay for a single state boundaries with OnX you get the entire country, as well as, the other features with OnX...the BaseMap CS has been very responsive and made changes based on questions/comments from users. It has many of the features that some hunters like (wind directions, weather, sunrise and sunset), you can share stand locations with a simple text...if you have BaseMap loaded I can text you a pin, marker, trail, shape, whatever and as soon as you open it in your text it saves you your map...you can do what you want with it (rename it, move-it, adjust/delete it with no effects to the senders data). I don't use it for all it can do...but I know once you start pinning stands you can actually go into the stand data and enter the ideal winds for that stand and the next time the wind is from that direction, the app will list the stands that you said were ideal for those conditions....some folks eat that stuff up. 

The boundaries are delivered via the same service as OnX, HuntsStand, etc...however, OnX does update more frequently than ALL of the others...but consider this...my brother purchased 104 acres a year ago and NO service has it updated yet. I spoke with BaseMap CS and they strive for quarterly or at least bi-annual updates...OnX, I couldn't get anyone to answer my question.

The navigation features of BaseMap are more accurate than both Huntstand and OnX..how do I know...I currently have subscriptions to all three and spent A LOT of time in the Spring testing them...I would mark locations and then set my phone to take me back that location BaseMap ALWAYS brought me to within a few feet, whereas the others were both off considerably...sometimes as much as 10-12 yards. Might not sound like much, but it could be under certain circumstances.

The offline features are outstanding, you can plot your areas with your phone, go back to your house and log into your account on laptop or PC and see everything you marked, trails, waypoints, etc.....this has been very valuable in helping to recover deer, locate sheds, etc...you can actually take a moment to see a 360' view of where you have been (providing you turn on your trials), you might be surprised how much you DON'T cover, despite feeling like you covered every square inch.

Obviously, I will not be renewing my Huntstand or OnX subscriptions this year., sticking with BaseMap.
Current wind at what is quickly becoming my favorite stand location....


----------



## 138104

black_chill said:


> Where I live land goes for around $10k an acre, sometimes more for residential/vacant land, especially in this market. If you look in Western/Northern PA it is much cheaper. There was 130 acres across the street from our family property that sold for $240k last year and another chunk of ground that was 150 acres 10 minutes down the street that sold for $240k in the last month. That is the kind of land I am looking at, not something crazy.


Do you have gas and mineral rights at those prices?


----------



## Mr. October

black_chill said:


> Where I live land goes for around $10k an acre, sometimes more for residential/vacant land, especially in this market. If you look in Western/Northern PA it is much cheaper. There was 130 acres across the street from our family property that sold for $240k last year and another chunk of ground that was 150 acres 10 minutes down the street that sold for $240k in the last month. That is the kind of land I am looking at, not something crazy.


I know. Like many have said, I don't want land 4-5 hours away. Actually I'm kind of with Doug on this one. I've been enjoying public land. My buddy has a house in the Poconos and there is a bunch of open land there. We haven't even begun to explore a lot of it yet.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> A few times...IMHO its WAY better than OnX, simply because it's easier to use...you can toggle between layers much more efficiently, saving often used layers in your your favorites and simply turning them on and off...so you can overlay aerial photos with topos, remove the photo, increase detail of the topo and vice vera...for what you pay for a single state boundaries with OnX you get the entire country, as well as, the other features with OnX...the BaseMap CS has been very responsive and made changes based on questions/comments from users. It has many of the features that some hunters like (wind directions, weather, sunrise and sunset), you can share stand locations with a simple text...if you have BaseMap loaded I can text you a pin, marker, trail, shape, whatever and as soon as you open it in your text it saves you your map...you can do what you want with it (rename it, move-it, adjust/delete it with no effects to the senders data). I don't use it for all it can do...but I know once you start pinning stands you can actually go into the stand data and enter the ideal winds for that stand and the next time the wind is from that direction, the app will list the stands that you said were ideal for those conditions....some folks eat that stuff up.
> 
> The boundaries are delivered via the same service as OnX, HuntsStand, etc...however, OnX does update more frequently than ALL of the others...but consider this...my brother purchased 104 acres a year ago and NO service has it updated yet. I spoke with BaseMap CS and they strive for quarterly or at least bi-annual updates...OnX, I couldn't get anyone to answer my question.
> 
> The navigation features of BaseMap are more accurate than both Huntstand and OnX..how do I know...I currently have subscriptions to all three and spent A LOT of time in the Spring testing them...I would mark locations and then set my phone to take me back that location BaseMap ALWAYS brought me to within a few feet, whereas the others were both off considerably...sometimes as much as 10-12 yards. Might not sound like much, but it could be under certain circumstances.
> 
> The offline features are outstanding, you can plot your areas with your phone, go back to your house and log into your account on laptop or PC and see everything you marked, trails, waypoints, etc.....this has been very valuable in helping to recover deer, locate sheds, etc...you can actually take a moment to see a 360' view of where you have been (providing you turn on your trials), you might be surprised how much you DON'T cover, despite feeling like you covered every square inch.
> 
> Obviously, I will not be renewing my Huntstand or OnX subscriptions this year., sticking with BaseMap.
> Current wind at what is quickly becoming my favorite stand location....


Awesome, thank you! The subscription cost is reasonable for what you get.


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> Do you have a stand or just shoot them off the porch?


break out the spotlight and out the second story window....they only show up at 3am haha.


----------



## Schleprock1

Local to me there is a place for sale for $600,000. Ranch house on 31.54 acres. All but 17 tillable acres of that is in a flood zone. The garage was converted into an apartment without any permits. There is a mobile home on the property that needs to be demolished. The property has a malfunctioned on-lot sewage system. It isn't adequately sized for use. The Ranch house was converted into 2 dwellings with no permit. Numerous codes & zoning violations.

I considered offering $200,000 but with all the issues that might be too much.


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> break out the spotlight and out the second story window....they only show up at 3am haha.


Since I work from home, I kept my crossbow next to my desk during archery. I never had the nerve to shoot one though. I’m not even sure it is legal.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> A few times...IMHO BaseMap is WAY better than OnX, simply because it's easier to use...you can toggle between layers much more efficiently, saving often used layers in your your favorites and simply turning them on and off...so you can overlay aerial photos with topos, remove the photo, increase detail of the topo and vice vera...for what you pay for a single state boundaries with OnX you get the entire country, as well as, the other features with OnX...the BaseMap CS has been very responsive and made changes based on questions/comments from users. It has many of the features that some hunters like (wind directions, weather, sunrise and sunset), you can share stand locations with a simple text...if you have BaseMap loaded I can text you a pin, marker, trail, shape, whatever and as soon as you open it in your text it saves you your map...you can do what you want with it (rename it, move-it, adjust/delete it with no effects to the senders data). I don't use it for all it can do...but I know once you start pinning stands you can actually go into the stand data and enter the ideal winds for that stand and the next time the wind is from that direction, the app will list the stands that you said were ideal for those conditions....some folks eat that stuff up.
> 
> The boundaries are delivered via the same service as OnX, HuntsStand, etc...however, OnX does update more frequently than ALL of the others...but consider this...my brother purchased 104 acres a year ago and NO service has it updated yet. I spoke with BaseMap CS and they strive for quarterly or at least bi-annual updates...OnX, I couldn't get anyone to answer my question.
> 
> The navigation features of BaseMap are more accurate than both Huntstand and OnX..how do I know...I currently have subscriptions to all three and spent A LOT of time in the Spring testing them...I would mark locations and then set my phone to take me back that location BaseMap ALWAYS brought me to within a few feet, whereas the others were both off considerably...sometimes as much as 10-12 yards. Might not sound like much, but it could be under certain circumstances.
> 
> The offline features are outstanding, you can plot your areas with your phone, go back to your house and log into your account on laptop or PC and see everything you marked, trails, waypoints, etc.....this has been very valuable in helping to recover deer, locate sheds, etc...you can actually take a moment to see a 360' view of where you have been (providing you turn on your trials), you might be surprised how much you DON'T cover, despite feeling like you covered every square inch.
> 
> Obviously, I will not be renewing my Huntstand or OnX subscriptions this year., sticking with BaseMap.
> Current wind at what is quickly becoming my favorite stand location....


Are you going to test out the newest hunting app that has thrown its hat in the ring, Spartan Forge? I would be intrigued by your review. Seems like it is more in direct competition with something like Drury's DeerCast than Onx, Basemaps and Huntstand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Land prices up north are completely dependent on a host of factors ranging from road frontage, ag, timber, gas/mineral rights, etc...my wife and I made what we thought was a generous offer for roughly 57 acres and the farmer told us it paled into the offer from the Amish family in NY. I can't blame the man for making a dime, just wish I had a few more to compete. The 18.5 mentioned above will end up getting added to my Pop's deed and will run about $4k per acre by the time the surveying, recording, etc...is done...that's for an 18.5 acre pasture. We can certainly recoup some by partnering with the tenant who farms the field next to it, but not sure that is in the plans at this time.


----------



## 138104

Does anyone hunt the Bethlehem Water Authority property?


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> A few times...IMHO BaseMap is WAY better than OnX, simply because it's easier to use...you can toggle between layers much more efficiently, saving often used layers in your your favorites and simply turning them on and off...so you can overlay aerial photos with topos, remove the photo, increase detail of the topo and vice vera...for what you pay for a single state boundaries with OnX you get the entire country, as well as, the other features with OnX...the BaseMap CS has been very responsive and made changes based on questions/comments from users. It has many of the features that some hunters like (wind directions, weather, sunrise and sunset), you can share stand locations with a simple text...if you have BaseMap loaded I can text you a pin, marker, trail, shape, whatever and as soon as you open it in your text it saves you your map...you can do what you want with it (rename it, move-it, adjust/delete it with no effects to the senders data). I don't use it for all it can do...but I know once you start pinning stands you can actually go into the stand data and enter the ideal winds for that stand and the next time the wind is from that direction, the app will list the stands that you said were ideal for those conditions....some folks eat that stuff up.
> 
> The boundaries are delivered via the same service as OnX, HuntsStand, etc...however, OnX does update more frequently than ALL of the others...but consider this...my brother purchased 104 acres a year ago and NO service has it updated yet. I spoke with BaseMap CS and they strive for quarterly or at least bi-annual updates...OnX, I couldn't get anyone to answer my question.
> 
> The navigation features of BaseMap are more accurate than both Huntstand and OnX..how do I know...I currently have subscriptions to all three and spent A LOT of time in the Spring testing them...I would mark locations and then set my phone to take me back that location BaseMap ALWAYS brought me to within a few feet, whereas the others were both off considerably...sometimes as much as 10-12 yards. Might not sound like much, but it could be under certain circumstances.
> 
> The offline features are outstanding, you can plot your areas with your phone, go back to your house and log into your account on laptop or PC and see everything you marked, trails, waypoints, etc.....this has been very valuable in helping to recover deer, locate sheds, etc...you can actually take a moment to see a 360' view of where you have been (providing you turn on your trials), you might be surprised how much you DON'T cover, despite feeling like you covered every square inch.
> 
> Obviously, I will not be renewing my Huntstand or OnX subscriptions this year., sticking with BaseMap.
> Current wind at what is quickly becoming my favorite stand location....


I like how the wind checker works. The puff of smoke is slick!


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Are you going to test out the newest hunting app that has thrown its hat in the ring, Spartan Forge? I would be intrigued by your review. Seems like it is more in direct competition with something like Drury's DeerCast than Onx, Basemaps and Huntstand.



No...don't want to seem like a jerk or anything, but I hold ZERO interest/confidence in those deercast-type things....I find much of it to be overly gimmicky and even insulting...I understand some may find value in their opinions of the various moonphases,rut phasese, etc...I don't....what I looked for in a mapping program was just that...a mapping program...something that I can study from home, plot pathways, mark locations and then head afield to investigate in person...BaseMap has been more that adequate in that regard. I have found the weather and wind features to be spot on and I can't say the same for the others I've played around with....

On my recent KS hunt I was able to locate a pond, identify the owner, (with the support of our host) contact the owner and secure permission to duck hunt...identify a parking location off of a back road, plot a path to the specific location on the pond that would have the ducks landing into the wind, directly in front of my planned ambush spot....I left earlier than needed as I hadn't set foot anywhere in the area previously...things couldn't have worked out better...almost exactly as I had planned the night before from behind my screen. I used my phone to navigate in.

I have used BaseMap in similar ways when I am planning forays on public land for sheds, morels, even pheasant hunting with the dogs. Located "a secret" parking spot that put me well ahead of the crowds.

Really have no interest in endless trials...I found something that works well so I will stick with it and hopefully hone some of the features that I barely touch.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> I like how the wind checker works. The puff of smoke is slick!


I am partially colored blind and always have had trouble with the red/green "cone" on Huntstand...AND Huntstand separates parcels by deeds and not ownership...So when a single owner has multple deeded parcels Huntstand parses them all out and can be quite confusing at times, especially for some folks with limited experience.


----------



## black_chill

Perry24 said:


> Do you have gas and mineral rights at those prices?


On both of those properties I'm not certain, but here is what I do know:

The 130 acres was for sale for like 5-6 years, my twin brother and I walked it about 3 years ago. The price went down to $190k but sold for $225,000, so I would assume the buyer (a local dentist) bought it with the OGM's. The dentist now owns probably close to 500+ acres.

The 150 acres did not include the OGM's in the listing but it was for sale for about a year, so they may have weaseled it out of the owners, not sure. It was last listed at $250k but sold for $240k.... There was 90 acres 10 minutes down the road from our farm that snuck up on me (it was not on Realtor, Zillow, or Landwatch) and sold for $120k with OGM's.

I am looking at 3 properties now in sizes from 50-120 acres. The largest chunk include OGM's the other 2 do not. I will consider buying a property without OGM's if I can try to buy them back from the current owner of the OGM rights.

I browse land every day...can you tell?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Does anyone hunt the Bethlehem Water Authority property?


Apparently there is a group...I believe they are part of the Lancaster/Coatesville conglomerant that started the land-leasing organization...I forget the name...if so I'd steer clear...haven't heard many good things.


----------



## 138104

black_chill said:


> On both of those properties I'm not certain, but here is what I do know:
> 
> The 130 acres was for sale for like 5-6 years, my twin brother and I walked it about 3 years ago. The price went down to $190k but sold for $225,000, so I would assume the buyer (a local dentist) bought it with the OGM's. The dentist now owns probably close to 500+ acres.
> 
> The 150 acres did not include the OGM's but it was for sale for about a year, so they may have weaseled it out of the owners, not sure. It was last listed at $250k but sold for $240k. There was 90 acres 10 minutes down the road that snuck up on me (it was not on Realtor, Zillow, or Landwatch) and sold for $120k with OGM's.
> 
> I am looking at 3 properties now in sizes from 50-120 acres. The largest chunk include OGM's the other 2 do not. I will consider buying a property without OGM's if I can try to buy them back from the current owner of the OGM rights.
> 
> I browse land every day...can you tell?


I hear you! While I have no where close to that kind of acreage, I spent hours looking at maps and calling realtors looking for land. What I’ve learned is the best properties sell without hitting the market. 

I wish I could buy some of the land that surrounds me, but it is locked up now by a family that will likely never sell. Heck, I’ll approach him first if I ever decide to sell my house. He is buying everything in the area these days.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Going to have to place tractor advertisements strategically around the house and hope my wife gets the hint with Christmas coming.


Just open a hunting magazine. There are more ads for farming equipment now than hunting stuff.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> No...don't want to seem like a jerk or anything, but I hold ZERO interest/confidence in those deercast-type things....I find much of it to be overly gimmicky and even insulting...I understand some may find value in their opinions of the various moonphases,rut phasese, etc...


I agree. I throw up in my mouth a little every time I hear someone decide to hunt or not hunt based on a phone app. I watch a lot of YouTube videos over the winter while riding my bike trainer in the garage. I watched one wannabe stomping all over doing some in season scouting because "the app said it wasn't a good day to hunt". Virtually every where they went they bumped bucks that were up and on the move. "But the app says it's not a good day to hunt."


----------



## black_chill

Perry24 said:


> I hear you! While I have no where close to that kind of acreage, I spent hours looking at maps and calling realtors looking for land. What I’ve learned is the best properties sell without hitting the market.
> 
> I wish I could buy some of the land that surrounds me, but it is locked up now by a family that will likely never sell. Heck, I’ll approach him first if I ever decide to sell my house. He is buying everything in the area these days.


If you ever want help looking for land let me know and I can try to help you look. I enjoy looking, like I said I look just about every day.


----------



## dougell

black_chill said:


> On both of those properties I'm not certain, but here is what I do know:
> 
> The 130 acres was for sale for like 5-6 years, my twin brother and I walked it about 3 years ago. The price went down to $190k but sold for $225,000, so I would assume the buyer (a local dentist) bought it with the OGM's. The dentist now owns probably close to 500+ acres.
> 
> The 150 acres did not include the OGM's in the listing but it was for sale for about a year, so they may have weaseled it out of the owners, not sure. It was last listed at $250k but sold for $240k.... There was 90 acres 10 minutes down the road from our farm that snuck up on me (it was not on Realtor, Zillow, or Landwatch) and sold for $120k with OGM's.
> 
> I am looking at 3 properties now in sizes from 50-120 acres. The largest chunk include OGM's the other 2 do not. I will consider buying a property without OGM's if I can try to buy them back from the current owner of the OGM rights.
> 
> I browse land every day...can you tell?


Very few properties in Jefferson or Clearfield counties will come with mineral rights.In most cases,they were bought and sold 20 times since 1900.About a year after they started doing some marcellus drilling,I was asking my neighbor if he knew who owned my gas rights to which he claimed that he did.I have a buddy who's an attorney,had him do a deed search and to my surprise I owned them.Cost me 2K to find that out though.


----------



## TauntoHawk

In 2021 I've taken 10 squirrels from my little 10,000sq feet of caldesac heaven all with a bow from my upstairs bathroom window that harass and destroy my wife's bird feeders.

So you can tell my habitat management is coming along nicely. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Very few properties in Jefferson or Clearfield counties will come with mineral rights.In most cases,they were bought and sold 20 times since 1900.About a year after they started doing some marcellus drilling,I was asking my neighbor if he knew who owned my gas rights to which he claimed that he did.I have a buddy who's an attorney,had him do a deed search and to my surprise I owned them.Cost me 2K to find that out though.


$2k….some buddy he was [emoji23][emoji23]
JK


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> In 2021 I've taken 10 squirrels from my little 10,000sq feet of caldesac heaven all with a bow from my upstairs bathroom window that harass and destroy my wife's bird feeders.
> 
> So you can tell my habitat management is coming along nicely.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Shortly after we moved in we had a big rabbit problem. My wife couldn't plant anything without it getting eaten. Well, I got home early one day and there were two fat rabbits in the garden chomping away on about $20.00 worth of flowers. I reasoned that if I opened the patio door and shot a .22 short from the middle of the living room, it wouldn't be _that _loud outside. It turns out I was wrong.

Damnit . . there we go with more gun talk . .


----------



## dougell

That's what it costs.They actually have to go to the court house and manually search.He can do a quick search for nothing and it's about 85% accurate.I wanted to know for sure because my neighbor behind me was supposed to get a well and I was hoping to be in the block.It never happened though.I know very few people around here who own their mineral or gas rightsI own the gas rights but I don't own the mineral rights.Once the marcellus boom came through,it's next to impossible to get the gas rights.You'd really have to be stupid to let them convey.I have another neighbor who doesn't own any gas or mineral rights and the property was in their family since the 1920's.I grew up in Wyoming county where there was no mining and very little drilling for gas.Almost everyone up there has them.When the Marcellus hit up there,it was like the gold rush.The amount of money people made was mind boggling.My brother has 50+ acres and signed two leases for $5750/acre.He got over 500k and nobody ever stepped foot on his property.They were supposed to drill two years ago but never did.They told him the minimum he should expect in royaties was $1500/day.Could you imagine that?You'll never get gas or mineral rights to convey in areas like that.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> I agree. I throw up in my mouth a little every time I hear someone decide to hunt or not hunt based on a phone app. I watch a lot of YouTube videos over the winter while riding my bike trainer in the garage. I watched one wannabe stomping all over doing some in season scouting because "the app said it wasn't a good day to hunt". Virtually every where they went they bumped bucks that were up and on the move. "But the app says it's not a good day to hunt."


I use Onx Elite because i hunt multiple states. Because i use it, Onx offers their Elite benefits, one of which is a free subscription to DeerCast. I have compared it to what i have seen in the woods and do not find it to be correct very consistently. I like testing stuff out specially when its "free" and some of those apps always intrigue me. I do my own scouting and planning of days to hunt and then compare my planning to what the apps say. Normally they are very different unless there is a monster cold front coming in. For example when i shot my buck, Deercast said it was a Bad day, but my scouting and planning said fresh buck sign, the rut and a cold morning lead to a good day. 

So I am in the same boat as you and Joe, i am not a fan of using them but because i like to test out new stuff and i do like to compare them to what i actually see, specially if i don't pay for it. I was curious about that Spartan Forge app because i won't spend money on it and i will never take the word of some "Pro" being paid to tell me how awesome it is. Was curious if anyone had used it and had an unpaid critique.


----------



## dougell

I hear the Drury's are running a special promotion this month only.Get a free dead silence dog whistle for every subscription of deer cast.


----------



## CBB

Watched the clearcut where I saw the deer yesterday..

Skunked tonight


----------



## 138104

I am starting to think I’m not a hunter anymore. I had a funky buck on camera, so wanted to see if I could sneak in on him. On my way in, I heard deer, so I stopped. Sure enough, a nice doe was making her way towards me. I still have my tag, so took safety off and settled on her when she hit an open inning at 35 yds. I could still hear movement below me, so decide to let her walk. I have no idea why she didn’t spook, but wind was in my favor. Anyway, got to where I could see down into the hollow and sure enough the buck was there. It was a bit thick, but I could have threaded a shot. Got the crosshairs on him and decided to pass. Pretty cool little walk that resulted in having opportunities to shoot, but didn’t.


----------



## black_chill

dougell said:


> Very few properties in Jefferson or Clearfield counties will come with mineral rights.In most cases,they were bought and sold 20 times since 1900.About a year after they started doing some marcellus drilling,I was asking my neighbor if he knew who owned my gas rights to which he claimed that he did.I have a buddy who's an attorney,had him do a deed search and to my surprise I owned them.Cost me 2K to find that out though.



I think it depends. Our familiies land is south of Punxsy so Im actually looking at Indiana County and Clearfield. I browse Jefferson too. I browse all the way from Adams County to Jefferson/Clearfield. I look at everything, with where I live I browse in southcentral Pa, I browse central Maryland (yikes) and Northern Va and WV as well.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> They were supposed to drill two years ago but never did.They told him the minimum he should expect in royaties was $1500/day.


Sure, they were _supposed_ to, and they _told_ him that.

But..... is he actually _getting_ a check for $1500/day?

Lots of stories out there like that, but not many guys cashing those checks.


----------



## black_chill

Pyme said:


> Sure, they were _supposed_ to, and they _told_ him that.
> 
> But..... is he actually _getting_ a check for $1500/day?
> 
> Lots of stories out there like that, but not many guys cashing those checks.


Our family had a meeting when Marcellus shale was the big talk a few years ago about possibly selling it if it was for a ton of money.

I think my dad, aunt, and uncle would have for the right price. We now have a cabin on the land, id never sell it. Some things are worth more than money.

The land has been in our family like 152 yrs now. The only bad part is we dont own the 200-250 we owned in the 70s. We only have 67 now.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I am starting to think I’m not a hunter anymore. I had a funky buck on camera, so wanted to see if I could sneak in on him. On my way in, I heard deer, so I stopped. Sure enough, a nice doe was making her way towards me. I still have my tag, so took safety off and settled on her when she hit an open inning at 35 yds. I could still hear movement below me, so decide to let her walk. I have no idea why she didn’t spook, but wind was in my favor. Anyway, got to where I could see down into the hollow and sure enough the buck was there. It was a bit thick, but I could have threaded a shot. Got the crosshairs on him and decided to pass. Pretty cool little walk that resulted in having opportunities to shoot, but didn’t.


It’s called “Hunting” and not killing. It certainly sounds like you went hunting very successfully to me. The successful hunter kills on his or her own terms.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Does anyone hunt the Bethlehem Water Authority property?


Intriguing place isn't it. I always thought more about fishing it more than hunting it. Has to be some nice fish in the place. Plenty of places to slip in under that fence but never did and to old now to even think about it. Been years since I was there. Might be open now for all I know.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Intriguing place isn't it. I always thought more about fishing it more than hunting it. Has to be some nice fish in the place. Plenty of places to slip in under that fence but never did and to old now to even think about it. Been years since I was there. Might be open now for all I know.


It must be open for hunting as a friend of mine went there this week. Said it looks very promising.


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> Sure, they were _supposed_ to, and they _told_ him that.
> 
> But..... is he actually _getting_ a check for $1500/day?
> 
> Lots of stories out there like that, but not many guys cashing those checks.


They never drilled but there's plenty of people getting checks like that.His neighbor about 1.5 miles away owns 200+ acres and the last he heard,they were getting about 700k/month.I didn't believe the numbers at first.Most of the leases around here were for about $800/acre.When he told me $5750/acre,I thought he was out of his mind but he got that not once but twice.


----------



## dougell

black_chill said:


> I think it depends. Our familiies land is south of Punxsy so Im actually looking at Indiana County and Clearfield. I browse Jefferson too. I browse all the way from Adams County to Jefferson/Clearfield. I look at everything, with where I live I browse in southcentral Pa, I browse central Maryland (yikes) and Northern Va and WV as well.


Any area that was stripped like southern Clearfield county most likely has seen the minerals rights bought and sold dozens of times.Very rarely does the land owner actually own the rights,especially in the southern part of Clearfield county.I know nothing about Indiana county.You may get lucky though.The drillers left this area for the most part when Wolfe got elected.At this point they know where the gas is and some day they'll hopefully be back.The gas rights aren't valuable in every spot but you can bet,if there's gas,they rights won't convey.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> They never drilled but there's plenty of people getting checks like that.His neighbor about 1.5 miles away owns 200+ acres and the last he heard,they were getting about 700k/month.I didn't believe the numbers at first.Most of the leases around here were for about $800/acre.When he told me $5750/acre,I thought he was out of his mind but he got that not once but twice.


That's $8.4 MILLION per year. 

I'd double check those numbers.


----------



## vonfoust

I know a few people in SE OH that quit working when the Marcellus hit. Buddy has a nicely placed 25 acres and his daughters didn't pay a dime for college. One of the daughters boyfriends quit college for a few years and made over $100k/yr driving a truck because he was one of the few in the area that could "pee right". 
The farmer driving the beat up old truck was a multi-millionaire. A lot depended on whether there was dry gas or wet gas. Crazy numbers per acre to lock up land prior to even drilling. Cracker plant in Beaver County is going to open some up again when it's finished too. 
You gotta be pretty d*** dumb to sell OGM rights in this part of the state right now.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I know a few people in SE OH that quit working when the Marcellus hit. The farmer driving the beat up old truck was a multi-millionaire. A lot depended on whether there was dry gass or wet gas. Crazy numbers per acre to lock up land prior to even drilling. Cracker plant in Beaver County is going to open some up again when it's finished too.
> You gotta be pretty d*** dumb to sell OGM rights in this part of the state right now.


Maybe . . maybe not. Not to get political but the current people in charge are totally against the further development of anything fossil fuel based.


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> I use Onx Elite because i hunt multiple states. Because i use it, Onx offers their Elite benefits, one of which is a free subscription to DeerCast. I have compared it to what i have seen in the woods and do not find it to be correct very consistently. I like testing stuff out specially when its "free" and some of those apps always intrigue me. I do my own scouting and planning of days to hunt and then compare my planning to what the apps say. Normally they are very different unless there is a monster cold front coming in. For example when i shot my buck, Deercast said it was a Bad day, but my scouting and planning said fresh buck sign, the rut and a cold morning lead to a good day.
> 
> So I am in the same boat as you and Joe, i am not a fan of using them but because i like to test out new stuff and i do like to compare them to what i actually see, specially if i don't pay for it. I was curious about that Spartan Forge app because i won't spend money on it and i will never take the word of some "Pro" being paid to tell me how awesome it is. Was curious if anyone had used it and had an unpaid critique.


My buddy and I both have OnX Elite. Nov 6 at 9am he texts me and says "Get out of the tree. DeerCast says it's a bad day to hunt.   "
Seriously, a Saturday in November I'm going to be in a tree.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Maybe . . maybe not. Not to get political but the current people in charge are totally against the further development of anything fossil fuel based.


The cracker plant is opening. There's no stopping it now. Much speculation on what it's going to do to natural gas prices but the reason the plant is being built is that the natural gas is here. No matter what they do with fuel, NG will be used to make plastics.


----------



## Pyme

vonfoust said:


> The cracker plant is opening. There's no stopping it now.


Naaaahhhh man. 

That little building there?

It could be used for anything.

They could turn that into a Walmart tomorrow. 😎😅


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> That's $8.4 MILLION per year.
> 
> I'd double check those numbers.


People are making millions in the NE and SW part of the state.A buddy of mine lives on the other side of the Susquehanna from my brother.I forget how many acres he has but it's well over 200,mabe closer to 400.He's a young guy and inherited from his grandfther.He was in the same landowner group as my brother and got the same lease deal and walked away with over a couple million dollars.The second time the lease deal came around they didn't renew with him because they never planned on drilling there.

When the gas boom hit this area,there were loads of high paying jobs.I probably have close to 300 customers making over 100k who never made $9/hr before.Those jobs all left when Wolfe was elected so those guys have to travel to NE,SW Pa or WV or Ohio.The money is so good that almost everyone I know is willing to travel.Most work two weeks on and then get two weeks off.It was the greatest thing that ever happened to Pa and rather than embracing it like Corbett did,Wolfe chased it away.I grew up about 3 miles away from a huge Procter and Gamble plant in Wyoming county.They have at least two wells on their property that are some of best producing gas wells in the country.There was 180+ acres that bordered that property.We jnew the guy who owned it and he always let us hunt it.The year before the drillers showed up,a guy bought it for something like 200k.The next year they drilled two wells,one that goes strait to that P&G plant.My brother is good friends with his son in law.He's getting well over 8 million dollars a year.The guy's name is William Ruark.Last year I took a deer to a processor in that area to get sticks made.I grew up there but hadn't been out that way in close to 25 years.It's a rough,depressed ******* area with pretty sad looking estates.They drilled like crazy all around that area and you can tell who got the wells.You'll see a bunch of run down house and then a Mansion out in the middle of a field about every 1/2 mile.There's farms with run down building and a brand new huge house with hundreds of thousands of new farm Equip sitting around.It's a sight to see and it's real.I probably wouldn't believe it either if I didn't know some of these people.If you get in a block where you get royalties,you instantly become a multi-millionaire.


----------



## CHAMPJ77

I laugh at people thinking so many people in northeast PA are becoming millionaires. The sign on money was the best part the royalties are crap. In Bradford and Wyoming counties most of us owning around 100 acres get about $1,000 a month in royalties. I know a local dairy farmer who has gotten $300 a month for years. Bill Ruark spoken of here owns his own wells and is not under a lease thus he makes real money. Dude was a millionaire before the gas ever hit though. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

CHAMPJ77 said:


> I laugh at people thinking so many people in northeast PA are becoming millionaires. The sign on money was the best part the royalties are crap. In Bradford and Wyoming counties most of us owning around 100 acres get about $1,000 a month in royalties. I know a local dairy farmer who has gotten $300 a month for years.


$1000 a month is more in line with everybody I know.

$1500 a DAY was the part I was questioning. 

And yes, the big money is the upfront signing.


----------



## dougell

Some People definately got hosed,especially by Chesepeake but make no mistake about it,there were many millionaires made.I have a buddy who lives,I think on Bartron rd,across from the Fireplace rest on rt 6.They put a well a little less than a mile away but came under his property.He only has 2 or 3 acres and was getting around $800/mo in royalties at least in the beginning.I thought you had to have at least 5 acres to even get royalties but he's getting paid or at least was the last time I talked to him.


----------



## ZDC

Anyone see anything moving this morning


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> My buddy and I both have OnX Elite. Nov 6 at 9am he texts me and says "Get out of the tree. DeerCast says it's a bad day to hunt.   "
> Seriously, a Saturday in November I'm going to be in a tree.


Haha, i find it funny sometimes how bad those apps are and how many people actually trust them. I wish i could of kept a journal on days i hunted Deercast said was bad but i then saw or shot a deer. Its more common than not.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Anyone see anything moving this morning


Me, moving brush to a burn pile, taking advantage of this beautiful weather.


----------



## Pyme

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, i find it funny sometimes how bad those apps are and how many people actually trust them.


Kind of like the old "best fishing days" that would be a whole month's calendar, printed in Outdoor Life and the other magazines, for the entire country, and sent to the printing press two months in advance.

And guys would actually base their fishing days around them! 🤯


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Me, moving brush to a burn pile, taking advantage of this beautiful weather.


That's good to hear


----------



## Pyme

And I'm hearing no shooting anywhere around.


----------



## Pyme

Looks like a good day to take a nap in a treestand. 😄

(Just kidding, don't anybody do it, please!)


----------



## Pyme

Speaking of sleeping in treestands.....

Who here is old enough to remember building the big permanent wooden stands with plywood floors and railings all around? On the "really nice ones", we'd build a lower rail about ten inches or so up from the floor, or sometimes two rails about seven and 14" or so, all the way around, so that you could lay down and take a nap in the middle of the day, without fear of rolling out and falling over the edge. 

You youngsters with your hang-ons missed all the fun! 😎


----------



## Schleprock1

Pyme said:


> Speaking of sleeping in treestands.....
> 
> Who here is old enough to remember building the big permanent wooden stands with plywood floors and railings all around? On the "really nice ones", we'd build a lower rail about ten inches or so up from the floor, or sometimes two rails about seven and 14" or so, all the way around, so that you could lay down and take a nap in the middle of the day, without fear of rolling out and falling over the edge.
> 
> You youngsters with your hang-ons missed all the fun! 😎


And the best part was the 2x4's nailed to the tree as a ladder to climb up. Only nailed in the middle to keep it interesting.


----------



## Bucket

Pyme said:


> Speaking of sleeping in treestands.....
> 
> Who here is old enough to remember building the big permanent wooden stands with plywood floors and railings all around? On the "really nice ones", we'd build a lower rail about ten inches or so up from the floor, or sometimes two rails about seven and 14" or so, all the way around, so that you could lay down and take a nap in the middle of the day, without fear of rolling out and falling over the edge.
> 
> You youngsters with your hang-ons missed all the fun! 😎


Yep, we built one for me to hunt out of when I started hunting. It was a bit of an adjustment when I got my first Loc-on hanging stand. Felt like I was standing on a postage stamp.

I have to admit, I still nap in my summit viper. The railing is pretty comforting.

Have a buddy that worked odd hours and would go to the treestand after getting done at 1am and sleep till the sun came up. Not sure I could do that.


----------



## Pyme

Schleprock1 said:


> And the best part was the 2x4's nailed to the tree as a ladder to climb up. Only nailed in the middle to keep it interesting.


With splits in the "ladder rungs" from the nails.

And only nailed partway, because you were using one hand to hold on, so you inevitably bent half the nails and couldn't pull them out. So you just pounded the rest of it over flat and kept going! 😲😄

Or, the big-azzed spikes that we'd pound in on alternating sides of the tree for steps. After a few trips up and down the tree, they'd be bent down on an angle, with nothing to keep you from sliding off that slick little piece of round steel (usually wet, for good measure) but the little lip around the end that was the head of the nail! 😅


----------



## Pyme

Bucket said:


> It was a bit of an adjustment when I got my first Loc-on hanging stand. Felt like I was standing on a postage stamp.


For sure!

I remember looking down, the toes of my boots hanging out over the edge, thinking "This is stupid! There's nowhere to even sit down. I want my old tree chalet with my padded folding chair in it back!" 😅


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> Naaaahhhh man.
> 
> That little building there?
> 
> It could be used for anything.
> 
> They could turn that into a Walmart tomorrow. 😎😅


Or a Dollar General . . .


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Or a Dollar General . . .


Better yet!! 😅


----------



## Mr. October

Any of the original Loc On or home made stands were still better than the Baker climbing stand. I feel like I should have some sort of award for having survived hunting in one of those. It sounded like you were climbing the tree with an aluminum boat tied to your back.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> It sounded like you were climbing the tree with an aluminum boat tied to your back.


We've had a lot of great Baker treestands threads over the years, but I've never heard that! 😅


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Any of the original Loc On or home made stands were still better than the Baker climbing stand. I feel like I should have some sort of award for having survived hunting in one of those. It sounded like you were climbing the tree with an aluminum boat tied to your back.


I'm literally sitting here laughing out loud!

I don't know why, but any time these Baker stories start coming out, I almost get the giggles, I start laughing so hard with the great (really 🤨??) memories! 😄


----------



## 12-Ringer

One of my favorite locations in KS…the old wood just became to unsafe so we added a 20’ ladder right next to it…


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> I'm literally sitting here laughing out loud!
> 
> I don't know why, but any time these Baker stories start coming out, I almost get the giggles, I start laughing so hard with the great (really 🤨??) memories! 😄


First day of bear season this year,I was wayyy back on SGL 44 in Elk county and came upon an old baker that had the bar buried about 6" into the tree.The funny part was,there was still a lock and chain on it.Like someone would want to steal that pos lol.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Pyme said:


> Speaking of sleeping in treestands.....
> 
> Who here is old enough to remember building the big permanent wooden stands with plywood floors and railings all around? On the "really nice ones", we'd build a lower rail about ten inches or so up from the floor, or sometimes two rails about seven and 14" or so, all the way around, so that you could lay down and take a nap in the middle of the day, without fear of rolling out and falling over the edge.
> 
> You youngsters with your hang-ons missed all the fun!


I remember the family tradition of Thanksgiving morning the guys building a new poorly constructed wooden stand out of scrap wood. Most were already in poor shape by the time I actually started to hunt on my own and we switched to hang on stands and ladders by the time I was in my later teens. The names of those stands still serve as our primary land marks even through there's hardly a board left in those trees. 

That's another great topic is the name for stands or locations within a hunting group. 

At my uncle's I can think of double decker, old faithful, canopy, white hanky, the "big tree", we even have Marise's rock where my aunt found a dead snake in her boot she thought was a shoelace and screamed so loud it sent a buck running right to her husband who woke up from a nap at the sound of her shreiking



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Found this remnant of an old DIY stand up in Potter earlier this week. I always love seeing them and wonder what kind of deer were shot out of them, what the hunter saw, style of clothes he wore, etc.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Speaking of sleeping in treestands.....
> 
> Who here is old enough to remember building the big permanent wooden stands with plywood floors and railings all around? On the "really nice ones", we'd build a lower rail about ten inches or so up from the floor, or sometimes two rails about seven and 14" or so, all the way around, so that you could lay down and take a nap in the middle of the day, without fear of rolling out and falling over the edge.
> 
> You youngsters with your hang-ons missed all the fun! 😎


I killed my first deer out of one. 

It was super old and some of the boards were rotting away. We didn't even have safety bars on it. 

12 year old me was terrified of that thing. 

Thinking back the only reason I probably got to use that stand is because some of the boards were starting to rot out and I was the only one that wouldn't break them. 

Good times, good memories.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> First day of bear season this year,I was wayyy back on SGL 44 in Elk county and came upon an old baker that had the bar buried about 6" into the tree.The funny part was,there was still a lock and chain on it.Like someone would want to steal that pos lol.


If the bar was buried 6" deep in the tree that was as stable as that thing EVER may have been.


----------



## CBB

Trucks everywhere on the way home. I was dealing with a well water issue that's now resolved. Didn't go out but was outside a bit. Haven't heard a shot.... like to keep it that way. 
With the deluges forecasted tomorrow if the deer survive today they should be ok


----------



## Mr. October

Anyone follow Meateater on Instagram? He has a whole hashtag for f*cked up old deerstands. There are some classics. Gosh who doesn't have a long list to tree stand names? For me . . . 

The sap stand
The corner stand
The winter bow stand
The Pete tree (so name because some dude named Pete has killed a BUNCH of deer there )
The coyote stand
I'm cold
The old ladder stand
The pallet stand
The bucket stand
Dave's stand

The list goes on. 

The old ladder stand was literally that. An old wooden stand someone put out on a bit of public land in Clearfield County. I don't know who built it but boy did we kill a bunch of deer from there before it finally became totally unsafe to climb. 

@rogersb I found the remnants of an old, legal tree stand built on SGL 119 on the East side of the turnpike last week. All that was left were two branches wired to the tree. There was also a bunch of wire and rope from limbs and branches that had long since rotted and fallen away.


----------



## Pyme

There are actually a few pieces of old wooden stands still surviving on my place. If the forecasted rain gives me a chance in between showers, I'll try to go get some pictures.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Found this remnant of an old DIY stand up in Potter earlier this week. I always love seeing them and wonder what kind of deer were shot out of them, what the hunter saw, style of clothes he wore, etc.
> View attachment 7519908


That's awesome, especially when they get that old.

I know it bothers some guys to see those old stands nailed in trees, but to me it's a great opportunity to let my mind roam way back.

As old as those boards are, that stand has seen a _lot_ of deer walk by.


----------



## Pyme

TauntoHawk said:


> I remember the family tradition of Thanksgiving morning the guys building a new poorly constructed wooden stand out of scrap wood.


And then we'd spray paint them, to "camo them up". 😎


ZDC said:


> I killed my first deer out of one.
> 
> It was super old and some of the boards were rotting away. We didn't even have safety bars on it.
> 
> 12 year old me was terrified of that thing.
> 
> Thinking back the only reason I probably got to use that stand is because some of the boards were starting to rot out and I was the only one that wouldn't break them.


No, it's cause you were young and expendable. 😉

Besides, young bones are more flexible and heal quicker if they break. 🤪😅


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> That's awesome, especially when they get that old.
> 
> I know it bothers some guys to see those old stands nailed in trees, but to me it's a great opportunity to let my mind roam way back.
> 
> As old as those boards are, that stand has seen a _lot_ of deer walk by.


And it generally ends up being a pretty good spot to set a stand yourself… If someone’s going to go through all the trouble of hauling lumber and tools into the woods to build a stand, it is for a good reason.

conversely, not far from where I found these old remnants of a stand, someone had set a maverick box blind up on an elevated platform on what used to be a clear-cut… The platform is only about 5 feet high so sitting in the Maverick you’re probably about maybe 8 feet or so at eye level. This clear-cut has grown up so much since the time that stand was put in that it appears to be almost useless hunting out of it.


----------



## perryhunter4

ZDC said:


> I killed my first deer out of one.
> 
> It was super old and some of the boards were rotting away. We didn't even have safety bars on it.
> 
> 12 year old me was terrified of that thing.
> 
> Thinking back the only reason I probably got to use that stand is because some of the boards were starting to rot out and I was the only one that wouldn't break them.
> 
> Good times, good memories.


ZDC,
So did I. I was 13, mom and dad were divorced and my old man was a mechanic and owned his own business. I was with my old man that weekend and stayed for opening day. I was cutting weight for JR High wrestling tourney that week, jumping rope by the wood stove in my dads basement all Sunday. He woke up early for work Monday AM, made me breakfast and a thermos of coffee and said go sit in the “sky scraper”. I didn’t want to eat because of being overweight and sure in the hell didn’t want coffee….but the ole man won. He gave me his old 35, scope adjustments literally had duct tape covering them, and put me on my way (about 200 yds from house and his business) along with a flashlight. I’ll never forget that day, trying to find it in the dark, climbing up boards creaking, etc…. I crawled in, fell asleep and a gang across hollow was driving and woke me up yelling and shooting. An 8 pt came running right up finger in field I was in… I literally shot him 4 times because he didn’t fall yet….lol!! I remember my old man coming up shortly after and he asked if I got it…. I said I want sure as he went down over a rise. Long story short he was dead running and fell right over rise..all 4 shots in him…. My dad congratulated me and then said “Well Boy, I don’t think you’re getting any shoulder steaks out of this one” lol! He kept my back straps too.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> And it generally ends up being a pretty good spot to set a stand yourself… If someone’s going to go through all the trouble of hauling lumber and tools into the woods to build a stand, it is for a good reason.
> 
> conversely, not far from where I found these old remnants of a stand, someone had set a maverick box blind up on an elevated platform on what used to be a clear-cut… The platform is only about 5 feet high so sitting in the Maverick you’re probably about maybe 8 feet or so at eye level. This clear-cut has grown up so much since the time that stand was put in that it appears to be almost useless hunting out of it.


Agree Nicko. I come across a number of old stds and they are always on the edge of heavy sign or a good terrain funnel. I too sit there for long lengths sometimes and just think what they saw, how they approached it, and a host of many other thoughts. I have quite a few set-ups close to old stds.


----------



## 1320goat

nicko said:


> Found this remnant of an old DIY stand up in Potter earlier this week. I always love seeing them and wonder what kind of deer were shot out of them, what the hunter saw, style of clothes he wore, etc.
> View attachment 7519908


Very cool. Every once and while I will sit in one of my Dad's homemade treestands on our farm. Very nostalgic! 

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

The 308 does not play games

















Surprisingly no blood or hair except where she lay 

But she only made it 30 yards 

I didn't see or hear her go down 

I almost thought I missed untill I saw her lying 3 feet in the woods


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> The 308 does not play games
> View attachment 7520044
> 
> View attachment 7520045
> 
> 
> Surprisingly no blood or hair except where she lay
> 
> But she only made it 30 yards
> 
> I didn't see or hear her go down
> 
> I almost thought I missed untill I saw her lying 3 feet in the woods


Very nice! Almost the exact shot I made with my 7mm-08. There was a LOT of blood with mine though.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Anyone follow Meateater on Instagram? He has a whole hashtag for f*cked up old deerstands. There are some classics. Gosh who doesn't have a long list to tree stand names? For me . . .
> 
> The sap stand
> The corner stand
> The winter bow stand
> The Pete tree (so name because some dude named Pete has killed a BUNCH of deer there )
> The coyote stand
> I'm cold
> The old ladder stand
> The pallet stand
> The bucket stand
> Dave's stand
> 
> The list goes on.
> 
> The old ladder stand was literally that. An old wooden stand someone put out on a bit of public land in Clearfield County. I don't know who built it but boy did we kill a bunch of deer from there before it finally became totally unsafe to climb.
> 
> @rogersb I found the remnants of an old, legal tree stand built on SGL 119 on the East side of the turnpike last week. All that was left were two branches wired to the tree. There was also a bunch of wire and rope from limbs and branches that had long since rotted and fallen away.


 Built and hunted out of many wood stands. The best were when you could find three trees in a triangular pattern. They made great stands.. I like your list Pete. We had names for them as well. And still name some permanent stands. 

Million dollar stand
Bathtub stand
Rut stand.
Sewer stand
Xstand
Funnel stand
Old wooden stand. 
Ivan's stand. 
The vine 

To name few.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> Very nice! Almost the exact shot I made with my 7mm-08. There was a LOT of blood with mine though.


Im not sure how she didn't bleed . this is the 2nd heart shot with that 308 that didn't leave any blood. However the other doe only ran 40 yards and this one 30


----------



## ZDC

I would have taken a picture of the heart but the biggest chunk was about the size of a ping pong ball

I am thinking of changing to a different ammunition for a better blood trail. but those core-loks shoot very well out of my gun and seem to cause a ton of internal damage.


----------



## nicko

Gotta say......all this talk of the wooden stands makes me want to put one up. I've never hunted from one ...... like the idea of turning back the clock and going old school.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats ZDC can’t believe no blood. I’m running into same issue with my muzzleloader!!! Big holes no blood it makes no sense


----------



## hammershot365

Stop shooting them in the heart and pop the lungs …[emoji51] crazy thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Does anyone know or can recommend a sikta
outfitter in md?


----------



## tyepsu

I was hoping to get out one last time tomorrow, but looks like 15 to 25 mph winds with gusts over 40mph and rain all day.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> The 308 does not play games


I've always had a preference for short actions, and one of the best has always been the old 308. I have a couple in target rifles.

I settled on a 7mm-08 for myself for most of my rifle hunting, and a 338-06 when I needed anything bigger.

But the 308 is a classic that will always work.


----------



## Pyme

tyepsu said:


> I was hoping to get out one last time tomorrow, but looks like 15 to 25 mph winds with gusts over 40mph and rain all day.


Tomorrow is going to be a tough one to end the firearms season for anybody still holding unfilled tags.


----------



## 13third

Jerred44 said:


> Does anyone know or can recommend a sikta
> outfitter in md?


First off DO NOT USE THE WORD SIKTA ON A MD PAGE TO ASK THIS QUESTION! It’s Sika. Muddy marsh outfitters though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> I've always had a preference for short actions, and one of the best has always been the old 308. I have a couple in target rifles.
> 
> I settled on a 7mm-08 for myself for most of my rifle hunting, and a 338-06 when I needed anything bigger.
> 
> But the 308 is a classic that will always work.


I have only ever hunted with a .30-06 until last year. I got the .30-06 because it could do everything I ever needed to do. That is the same reason I went with the 7mm-08 over something like a 6.5 Creedmoor.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Jerred44 said:


> Does anyone know or can recommend a sikta
> outfitter in md?


I hunted with Muddy Marsh 2 years ago, they have been in the business for a long time with many repeat clients. It took us a few years to get in with them. I did not have any luck. My son-in-law did kill a button buck.


----------



## Gene94

Jerred44 said:


> Does anyone know or can recommend a sikta
> outfitter in md?


One of my friends hunted with Barneck Outfitters and got 2 Sika deer I think...with his flintlock

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Well boys... won't be long and we can truly start thinking about 22 archery season and deer that survived. 

25mph winds and rain here today. I don't think they'll kill much today. 

I may go out this afternoon for nostalgia purposes but they are calling for wind gusts up to 50mph at times. Not even sure I'll sit in the shanty for that. 
If I need one more for the freezer it will come in late season.


----------



## Billy H

What are you guys talking about. I thought we are Archers? Plenty of Archery hunting to be done after Christmas. The season isn’t over by a long shot unless of course your firearms only after gun season starts.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7520327
> 
> What are you guys talking about. I thought we are Archers? Plenty of Archery hunting to be done after Christmas. The season isn’t over by a long shot unless of course your firearms only after gun season starts.


This. ^^^^

The deer will have had time to settle back into routines and most other hunters have left the woods for the rest of the season. Still a lot of hunting to do.


----------



## 138104

This is the same buck I snuck in on the other night. He seems to be on his feet during daylight hours. Maybe a late rut is starting?


----------



## Gene94

In my part of the state, thick patches of honeysuckle and green cover crops will be highest odds in late archery.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilsey

Pyme said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a tough one to end the firearms season for anybody still holding unfilled tags.


Was hoping to get out and fill my last antlerless tag... looks like I'm gonna have to do that in late archery because it's miserable out. Thunder and lightning this morning on the mountain.


----------



## ZDC

Anyone else looking forward to the flintlock season


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> Anyone else looking forward to the flintlock season


Me

👋

Been having trouble with the front sight fiber optic covering the target at 50 yards so going to switch back to the original front sight. I don’t like the fiber optics for my eyes and may look into a different site that does not employ fiber optics on both the front and the rear.


----------



## perryhunter4

ZDC said:


> Anyone else looking forward to the flintlock season


I am. I picked up another RMC Accusporter over last winter (traded my old one in). Went to range yesterday and shot it in. For some reason it’s not shooting the XTP’s well (what I have trad used in my flinter)… but boy did it like the Hornady Monflex ML’s. Never shot so tight with a flinter and open sights. I have it hitting top edge of bulls at 50. I love being out in late season…scouting past seasons sign as well. Only issue is my time gets very, very limited on weekends after Christmas due to daughters indoor field hockey season. Hope I can get out for a few walks. 
Getting ready to do a little drive my for my older neighbor…see if i can push him one before season ends and weather gets bad here. Very, very thick green briar hollow…I know I’ll jump deer but with the wind direction where it is right now…going to be hard to get them the direction I need. We will see…..

On another note, I have around 30 Hornady XTP’s (250 grain) for 50 cal. I would give someone if they wanted to meet up. I am not worried about money for them. I know lots of guys use them with success out of their flinters. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## perryhunter4

240 grains….not 250.


----------



## ZDC

This year will be my first year taking out a flinter and I'm pretty excited. 

I'm not going to be supper picky but I still have a doe tag and my buck / flintlock doe tag. 

I'm probably going to let the first legal deer I see have it. 

The farm I hunt is was overpopulated with doe so I should be able to get one


----------



## nicko

delete


----------



## perryhunter4

Jumped 2 big doe… ran way we needed to an extent, but he didn’t feel comfortable with shot on a rise and houses up top (he made the right call). If they stayed 10 yds lower we would have been good. Only deer he saw.


----------



## Mathias

Looking forward to late season. Hoping the winds aren’t brutal late season like they typically are up in 3C.
One for next year


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> One for next year
> View attachment 7520391


Yep, that buck has plenty of room to grow and nice potential for next year.


----------



## Mathias

and a trespasser


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> and a trespasser
> View attachment 7520444


 Not good, people have no respect.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> and a trespasser
> View attachment 7520444


Damn, that sucks. Any idea who it is? At least you have a clear photo.


----------



## muzzypower

Old school trespasser


----------



## Pyme

Not even sure if his vest has the required square inches of orange.

But at least he's "trying" to be legal..... while he's breaking the law...... 😎


----------



## Mathias

muzzypower said:


> Old school trespasser


You can almost hear him saying “I’ve seen some sh*t maaannnn”


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> You can almost hear him saying “I’ve seen some sh*t maaannnn”


Might be a couple cold ones in the game pouch on the back. 🍺


----------



## Mathias

I know who it is. Neighbor up the road. Has more ground than I do, but they know where the deer are. We don’t speak. I stay to myself. I have extended the invitation to another neighbor I’m friendly with.
It’s the principal, we’re _*neighbors, *_if you want to hunt, *ASK. *
As an absentee owner, I know to be smart, but I don’t tolerate disrespect well, we’ll discuss this indiscretion for sure next trip up.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm gonna talk guns and out of state for a minute because I'm brimming with joy for my dad. 

I think I had posted before that I dedicated my entire bow season to a single buck in NY, he was shot opening day of rifle (scored 163) and I tied my regular season tag on a public land buck and few does to fill the freezer. But with thoughts of the late season, i waited anxiously to see what deer would survive those first few chaotic days. Over the last week deer really got back to moving on cams and hitting food several times a day when it was cold enough. Then the last few days bucks started showing 2nd rut signs with pictures of scraping, fighting, and chasing happening. Once this buck showed back up on 4 different cams I knew we couldn't wait for muzzleloader to start and my dad had to make his move now taking a solo trip for the last few days of rifle. This particular deer would show up and be everywhere for 2 or 3 days max then disappear again from several weeks. With the weather that was coming today we both figured Friday was the best day and he pulled an all day sit. 15min of light left he appeared bristled & glued to a small doe he was dogging. 

My father is a dedicated hunted but does not often have luck in the trophy department. I wish I could have been there to share in the moment. 
























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm gonna talk guns and out of state for a minute because I'm brimming with joy for my dad.
> 
> I think I had posted before that I dedicated my entire bow season to a single buck in NY, he was shot opening day of rifle (scored 163) and I tied my regular season tag on a public land buck and few does to fill the freezer. But with thoughts of the late season, i waited anxiously to see what deer would survive those first few chaotic days. Over the last week deer really got back to moving on cams and hitting food several times a day when it was cold enough. Then the last few days bucks started showing 2nd rut signs with pictures of scraping, fighting, and chasing happening. Once this buck showed back up on 4 different cams I knew we couldn't wait for muzzleloader to start and my dad had to make his move now taking a solo trip for the last few days of rifle. This particular deer would show up and be everywhere for 2 or 3 days max then disappear again from several weeks. With the weather that was coming today we both figured Friday was the best day and he pulled an all day sit. 15min of light left he appeared bristled & glued to a small doe he was dogging.
> 
> My father is a dedicated hunted but does not often have luck in the trophy department. I wish I could have been there to share in the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


What a great buck! Congrats to your dad!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Super sweet…been waiting in something similar for my Pop forever…God willing it’s coming soon!!!!


----------



## Charman03

Mathias said:


> I know who it is. Neighbor up the road. Has subsequently more ground than I do, but they know where the deer are. We don’t speak. I stay to myself. I have extended the invitation to another neighbor I’m friendly with.
> It’s the principal, we’re _*neighbors, *_if you want to hunt, *ASK. *
> As an absentee owner, I know to be smart, but I don’t tolerate disrespect well, we’ll discuss this indiscretion for sure next trip up.


Got to love guys pushing out your property on the final day


----------



## Mathias

Awesome buck Nate, good for him.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your pop Taunto. Love hearing stories of old timers getting it done


----------



## perryhunter4

Taunto,
So awesome to hear…what a great buck!! Happy for you as well as I can tell you’re gleaming with this (and rightfully so). Big congrats!!


----------



## nicko

Awesome buck and congrats to your dad Taunto. I’m at the stage of my hunting career now where I get more enjoyment out of other peoples success than my own.


----------



## Mathias

Why I love the grasses


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm gonna talk guns and out of state for a minute because I'm brimming with joy for my dad.
> 
> I think I had posted before that I dedicated my entire bow season to a single buck in NY, he was shot opening day of rifle (scored 163) and I tied my regular season tag on a public land buck and few does to fill the freezer. But with thoughts of the late season, i waited anxiously to see what deer would survive those first few chaotic days. Over the last week deer really got back to moving on cams and hitting food several times a day when it was cold enough. Then the last few days bucks started showing 2nd rut signs with pictures of scraping, fighting, and chasing happening. Once this buck showed back up on 4 different cams I knew we couldn't wait for muzzleloader to start and my dad had to make his move now taking a solo trip for the last few days of rifle. This particular deer would show up and be everywhere for 2 or 3 days max then disappear again from several weeks. With the weather that was coming today we both figured Friday was the best day and he pulled an all day sit. 15min of light left he appeared bristled & glued to a small doe he was dogging.
> 
> My father is a dedicated hunted but does not often have luck in the trophy department. I wish I could have been there to share in the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That post makes the whole thread. What an awesome buck and what a great day for your ol’ man.


----------



## CBB

Just oiled up the bang sticks and put them away.. Now that rifle is over I'll begin focusing on 2022. I don't have a buck tag so the late season will just be for a freezer filller. Not much room left though. Picked up 75lbs of sausage today that went in the deep freeze. 70/30 mix. Several flavors. 
Could fit 1 more doe in the freezer. 
If I get on a decent buck I will get my boy setup on him for late season. 

Congrats to everyone that tagged out whether it's a bow or a gun kill. Good luck in the late season. 

Thanks to all who shared their hunts on here I enjoyed reading them. 

Who else will be scouting or making land management plans for 22?


----------



## Mathias

I’ll mess around with a plot or two but realistically I’ll take what I learned and use it wisely next Fall. Hunt smarter, not harder. Already excited.

Probably spend a bit of time looking for a late season buck, try and kill a 3C doe for sone specialty cuts. 

This thread is always a good read, comedic at times too.


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm gonna talk guns and out of state for a minute because I'm brimming with joy for my dad.
> 
> I think I had posted before that I dedicated my entire bow season to a single buck in NY, he was shot opening day of rifle (scored 163) and I tied my regular season tag on a public land buck and few does to fill the freezer. But with thoughts of the late season, i waited anxiously to see what deer would survive those first few chaotic days. Over the last week deer really got back to moving on cams and hitting food several times a day when it was cold enough. Then the last few days bucks started showing 2nd rut signs with pictures of scraping, fighting, and chasing happening. Once this buck showed back up on 4 different cams I knew we couldn't wait for muzzleloader to start and my dad had to make his move now taking a solo trip for the last few days of rifle. This particular deer would show up and be everywhere for 2 or 3 days max then disappear again from several weeks. With the weather that was coming today we both figured Friday was the best day and he pulled an all day sit. 15min of light left he appeared bristled & glued to a small doe he was dogging.
> 
> My father is a dedicated hunted but does not often have luck in the trophy department. I wish I could have been there to share in the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Congrats to your dad! That's a beautiful buck.


----------



## nicko

Even though I can pick up the rifle in 5C for late season, I already have two deer down (1 with the bow, 1 with the rifle). My focus will be to try and get the first notch on the flintlock or go with the bow in spots where I can take advantage of the smaller safety zone locally. Not sure I want to invest the time for another Potter trip in 2nd season as this has been a down year for us up there with putting eyeballs on deer. I always love going up there but..........I don't know......we'll see.


----------



## pa.hunter

great buck!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mr. October said:


> That post makes the whole thread. What an awesome buck and what a great day for your ol’ man.


He put 2 years in Illinois and 2 years in Ohio on leases and was the only member of camp of 4 to not have an opportunity in Idaho on elk. He earned this deer, I'll be honest I couldnt sleep until after 1am last night I was that pumped for my father

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Missed a doe yesterday at 4 pm. Took an hour to stalk to about 100 yards on 6 of them then whiffed. I might try late season this year with ny bow. I've never done it before but a couple buddies of mine do flintlock and tell me that season is a blast.


----------



## 12-Ringer

One of my brothers was up to end the week hoping to connect with this guy, but no dice….this pic provides some motivation for the late season for sure…checking out one of Pops scrapes early in the AM…amazing how they seem to disappear when it matters most.


----------



## hobbs4421

vtbowhntr said:


> This is my first PA buck. Killed him in the afternoon opening day of gun season in 3C
> View attachment 7513713
> 
> View attachment 7513712
> 
> View attachment 7513714
> View attachment 7513712
> View attachment 7513713
> View attachment 7513714
> 
> . I got to hunt with my brother who lives in PA, he also go tr a nice 8pt opening day. Great memories for my brother, father and myself. My dad grew up hunting PA as a kid.


Congrats! Beautiful deer! Where at in 3C? I’ve hunted all over 3C all my life, including Thompson, Susquehanna, Montrose, New Milford and Fairdale


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> One of my brothers was up to end the week hoping to connect with this guy, but no dice….this pic provides some motivation for the late season for sure…checking out one of Pops scrapes early in the AM…amazing how they seem to disappear when it matters most.


And the late season flirts with antler shedding. I was running on the Chester Valley Trail in Malvernon Thursday and saw a giant buck near Vanguard with only his right side and a bloody pedicle. That said, I killed a buck on New Years Eve day a few years back and drug him out by his antlers.


----------



## PAbigbear

I saw a half rack the first day of rifle and another one on the middle Saturday. I don't know if they were shed or broken off though.


----------



## CBB

Mr. October said:


> And the late season flirts with antler shedding. I was running on the Chester Valley Trail in Malvernon Thursday and saw a giant buck near Vanguard with only his right side and a bloody pedicle. That said, I killed a buck on New Years Eve day a few years back and drug him out by his antlers.


I agree. Bring the late season in as soon as rifle goes out and end it new years day.


----------



## Billy H

Nice card pull today. Had a cam soaking since the first week of September. I actually forgot where I put it. Thought it was in a big 2 acre cedar patch. Poked around in there for half hour and gave up. Found a long dead buck that's about it.. Drove to other side of property to put a cell cam back out and walked up my cam I am looking for, ahhhh now I remember. Was fun to see the season progress in pictures. Got pics darn near everyday. From does and fawns to little bucks cruising and chasing and bigger bucks showing in daylight as Nov went along. Things are back to nocturnal for the most part now for bucks. Doe are still moving a good bit during the day. Was just glad to NOT see any guys trespassing. 
That's two years in a row the best bucks first showed up in daylight in front of our cams on Nov.18 th


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Had a cam soaking since the first week of September. I actually forgot where I put it. Thought it was in a big 2 acre cedar patch. Poked around in there for half hour and gave up.
> 
> Drove to other side of property to put a cell cam back out and walked up my cam I am looking for, ahhhh now I remember.


I've mentioned a few times along the way on the forum that my dad died a few years ago.

I was able to find and recover all of his stands, but I _know_ there are still cameras strapped to trees out there somewhere.

Would you mind swinging by sometime and finding them for me, since your luck seems to be better than mine? 😄


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> I've mentioned a few times along the way on the forum that my dad died a few years ago.
> 
> I was able to find and recover all of his stands, but I _know_ there are still cameras strapped to trees out there somewhere.
> 
> Would you mind swinging by sometime and finding them for me, since your luck seems to be better than mine? 😄


 Sure how does mid November work 😉


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Sure how does mid November work 😉


Let me guess..... gonna take you a few days of slowly roaming around, looking, maybe even with binos from up in a couple of trees for a different perspective? 

Am I on the right track? 😄


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> Let me guess..... gonna take you a few days of slowly roaming around, looking, maybe even with binos from up in a couple of trees for a different perspective?
> 
> Am I on the right track? 😄


Right on the money


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Right on the money


Probably shouldn’t do that alone. I‘m free that week.


----------



## 138104




----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Probably shouldn’t do that alone. I‘m free that week.


You guys are nothing if not generous! 😅

"Archers helping archers" 😂


----------



## Mathias

Now what do we talk about…….


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Now what do we talk about…….


Flintlocks? [emoji1787]


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> Now what do we talk about…….


For me, next on the list is to put the cameras back out. All of mine were on gamelands, so I pulled them when first archery season wrapped up to avoid temptation with the added hunters of the gun season.

I burned my buck tag in gun season, but still have a doe tag to fill after Christmas. Depending on how cold it is, I'll either be up a tree with the bow or at the base of a tree with the crossgun.

I've really come to like the late season.


----------



## Gene94

This time of year I think about things that may have made me less successful this season and what to do to remedy those things next season. Also some brainstorming about improving my property a little more in the off-season. 
I will definitely be hunting in late archery...still have my buck tag and a handful of doe tags.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Schleprock1

I've seen 3 half rack deer over the last few days. Two of them as I was driving through the property I hunt. One of them had 3 points up. The third one was laying 40 yards from my driveway as the wife and I headed out for a walk Saturday afternoon. I saw him with his head up as we started walking down the road. He put his head down as we were only about 12 yards from him. I figured he got hit crossing the road so I headed back to the house to get what was needed to put him out of his misery. As I started walking back towards him the second time he stood up and hobbled up over the hill. Back right leg was almost shot off at the knee joint. I wished him luck and we continued off on our walk on the dirt road behind the house. As we came back through we were looking up on the ridge for him and didn't see him. Next thing I know he stands up about 7 yards away. Took one step away from us and just stood there. Hopefully he'll hang in that little area between the roads for a while and heal up. And then we can call him tripod next year.


----------



## Bucket

We have a tripod that hangs out around the house. She has to be at least 7 or 8 years old now. She is missing a front leg just above the knee. She is almost protected like a pet. No one will shoot her.


----------



## Bucket

My brother in law found a shed last week. Anyone else ever found a shed this early? Every now and then you hear of someone pulling an antler off while dragging them out, but I don't know if I've ever heard of one ever shedding it this early.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The earliest fresh shed I've ever found in PA was 12/12...


----------



## Schleprock1

With the warm days we have been getting they probably think it's spring and time for new antlers. 
We have probably 12 Lilac bushes in the yard. Two of them currently have green leaves on them. All the others are bare. Not sure if it is just the crazy weather or the beating they took from the cicada's that has them screwed up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Covid
Cicadas
Lantern Flies
70 degree temps in December
Warmest, Wettest October since 1894 with 19/31 days with rainfall and average temps at 56-degres
Tornadoes in Oct too

What the heck is going on???


----------



## vonfoust

This week will be spent getting cams back up, rifles wiped down and put away, late season clothes washed and ready. Going to be headed out with a bow as I'd like another deer for the freezer. After that I'll take the flintlock out, mostly as a joke.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> The earliest fresh shed I've ever found in PA was 12/12...


Opening day of PA rifle season 2019. My buddy Dave shot a 7 pointer in the middle of some really thick s__t. It made it about 50 yards and became antler less along the way. Fortunately he found enough of the antlers for it to be legal again. 

Our group actually watched another buck (maybe the same year) shed it's antlers as it ran into thick rhododendron. Also the first week of rifle season.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Now what do we talk about…….


Total Archery Challenge . . .


----------



## Schleprock1

Mathias said:


> Now what do we talk about…….


Outdoor Show?
Great American Outdoor Show


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Total Archery Challenge . . .


I'm going. Who else?


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> Im not sure how she didn't bleed . this is the 2nd heart shot with that 308 that didn't leave any blood. However the other doe only ran 40 yards and this one 30


Heart shots often don't bleed because there's nothing to pump the blood.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Heart shots often don't bleed because there's nothing to pump the blood.


Logically that makes sense but everyone one I've ever made has made a blood-everywhere mess.


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> Total Archery Challenge . . .


I'd like to shoot it once, but it is right in the middle of the 3d season and I never seem to find the time to set a bow up to shoot those distances.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Total Archery Challenge . . .





vonfoust said:


> I'm going. Who else?


I think a buddy and I are going to try and make the Seven Springs event next summer.

Not sure if we'll shoot, but going to show up either way just to check it out at least. We'll make our decision whether to shoot or not between now and then.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Covid
> Cicadas
> Lantern Flies
> 70 degree temps in December
> Warmest, Wettest October since 1894 with 19/31 days with rainfall and average temps at 56-degres
> Tornadoes in Oct too
> 
> What the heck is going on???


 Tell you what to do Joe. Go down to the garbage pit (A&E) and ask. You'll get your answers. They will pull their PHD's for epidemiology of the wall and switch over to PHD in environmental science. You need answers ,, no lack of bright minds down there. 😂


----------



## vonfoust

Bucket said:


> I'd like to shoot it once, but it is right in the middle of the 3d season and I never seem to find the time to set a bow up to shoot those distances.


Just do what I do and make sure your buddy brings plenty of arrows.


----------



## Pyme

vonfoust said:


> Just do what I do and make sure your buddy brings plenty of arrows.


In your spine and length. 😎


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Tell you what to do Joe. Go down to the garbage pit (A&E) and ask. You'll get your answers. They will pull their PHD's for epidemiology of the wall and switch over to PHD in environmental science. You need answers ,, no lack of bright minds down there. 😂


No thanks....I'll trade all of the A&E expertise for the PA Common Sense folks everyday and twice on Sundays (oh wait.....)😆😆


----------



## vonfoust

Pyme said:


> In your spine and length. 😎


After you lose your last arrow it doesn't really matter. Just long enough to draw was the only criteria. Although I did talk him into "longer arrows to increase the weight" this year


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> No thanks....I'll trade all of the A&E expertise for the PA Common Sense folks everyday and twice on Sundays (oh wait.....)[emoji38][emoji38]


It’s fun down there.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## hobbs4421

Wow the season went fast! I hunted hard from early October until the last day of rifle season. I saw quite a few buck(small medium and large) but very few doe. It’s the first time in years that I’ll go into the late season with doe tags. I’ll make the best of it, but it just seemed like an odd season not seeing doe like I had in the past.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> It’s fun down there.


Fun?

Do you look forward to a good colonoscopy too? 😬


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> Fun?
> 
> Do you look forward to a good colonoscopy too? [emoji51]


I haven’t had the pleasure of a colonoscopy yet. They are just fun to mess with down there. The crap they post humors me.


----------



## Pyme

Was that a pun in there? 😉


----------



## 138104

On a serious note, please say a prayer for nicko’s parents. He posted the other day down in A&E that both his parents were in the hospital with COVID. He’s been noticeably absent from this thread, so I am really concerned.


----------



## Pyme

Thanks for relaying that up here; alot of us wouldn't have seen it otherwise. 

If anybody has his personal contact info and is in touch with him off-forum, let him know a bunch of us are thinking of him and his folks right now.


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> Heart shots often don't bleed because there's nothing to pump the blood.


Makes sense


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> On a serious note, please say a prayer for nicko’s parents. He posted the other day down in A&E that both his parents were in the hospital with COVID. He’s been noticeably absent from this thread, so I am really concerned.


That's rough, hope all turns out well.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> It’s fun down there.


I hear you get ‘vacations’ down there too!


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> I hear you get ‘vacations’ down there too!


Yeah, I went a little overboard one time and got 30 days in the clink.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Pyme said:


> Speaking of sleeping in treestands.....
> 
> Who here is old enough to remember building the big permanent wooden stands with plywood floors and railings all around? On the "really nice ones", we'd build a lower rail about ten inches or so up from the floor, or sometimes two rails about seven and 14" or so, all the way around, so that you could lay down and take a nap in the middle of the day, without fear of rolling out and falling over the edge.
> 
> You youngsters with your hang-ons missed all the fun! 😎


One of our permanent stands called "The Hotel", from back in the day. Took my first buck out of it in 1993. Could sleep 4 hunters comfortably and was complete with shotgun blasts to the bottom support beams from someone who took exception to it. Was a great stand for 10-12 years till one of the trees died and started to lean after a bad storm.









Never named this one but it was "Aj's stand" to everyone else, I took many a deer from it between 1994 and 2013.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Opening day of PA rifle season 2019. My buddy Dave shot a 7 pointer in the middle of some really thick s__t. It made it about 50 yards and became antler less along the way. Fortunately he found enough of the antlers for it to be legal again.
> 
> Our group actually watched another buck (maybe the same year) shed it's antlers as it ran into thick rhododendron. Also the first week of rifle season.
> View attachment 7521621


I killed a 3pt back when I first started hunting that I jumped out it's bed while I was on a walk about. Sizeable hole across the front of it's brisket a few days old from another gun hunter. When we were dragging it out, the spike side came off. Just happens to be the only time I was ever checked by wardens in the gun season, as I sat in the truck with buck in the back. Buck was pretty bad with gangrene, so I ended up with another tag. 

A few years later, I killed a smallish 8pt that did an end over end down a steep bank. When I got to him, he only had a bloody pedicle left on one side. Dad asked are you sure he had both sides and I said I wouldn't have shot him if he hadn't. Other side was buried somewhere around there but never found it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dad flaked out the last day of the gun season. Thunderstorms and lighting till around 7:30am... didn't rain the rest of daylight other then some drizzle. Don't remember him ever not going out the last day even for just part of it...but he didn't this year and never punched a tag (had a miss in both the archery and the gun season) but is probably the first time either season ended for him without a kill under his belt.

My last rifle season outing was on Friday. In the morning I saw a group of 5 doe. At 2:17pm, the 2nd buck I had seen all season came by and I was satisfied enough with the "lil" guy.
44 deer seen in 56 hours sat for the gun season. 2 antlered buck seen for sure, though 3 deer I couldn't identify for one reason or another.

















One of my buddies has had a dry spell of 5-6 years but made up for it a bit on the first day of gun season with a very nice 6pt...16" spread with 6" brow times.
One of the 3 8pts I saw in the archery season (1 considerably nicer) was killed the first day of the gun season, though I'm not sure which one. Quite a few legal buck in that area that will be nicer next year. Hopefully one the likes of what I saw this year comes my way again in archery next year and I'm paying better attention when he does...


----------



## perryhunter4

Pyme said:


> Thanks for relaying that up here; alot of us wouldn't have seen it otherwise.
> 
> If anybody has his personal contact info and is in touch with him off-forum, let him know a bunch of us are thinking of him and his folks right now.


I ditto this!! Thoughts and prayers with him!


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> I think a buddy and I are going to try and make the Seven Springs event next summer.
> 
> Not sure if we'll shoot, but going to show up either way just to check it out at least. We'll make our decision whether to shoot or not between now and then.


Take a bunch of arrows and go shoot. You'll have a ball.


----------



## dougell

Yep,he said they were in the 80's.Not a good good class to get covid.hopefully they both recover soon.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Dad flaked out the last day of the gun season. Thunderstorms and lighting till around 7:30am... didn't rain the rest of daylight other then some drizzle. Don't remember him ever not going out the last day even for just part of it...but he didn't this year and never punched a tag (had a miss in both the archery and the gun season) but is probably the first time either season ended for him without a kill under his belt.
> 
> My last rifle season outing was on Friday. In the morning I saw a group of 5 doe. At 2:17pm, the 2nd buck I had seen all season came by and I was satisfied enough with the "lil" guy.
> 44 deer seen in 56 hours sat for the gun season. 2 antlered buck seen for sure, though 3 deer I couldn't identify for one reason or another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my buddies has had a dry spell of 5-6 years but made up for it a bit on the first day of gun season with a very nice 6pt...16" spread with 6" brow times.
> One of the 3 8pts I saw in the archery season (1 considerably nicer) was killed the first day of the gun season, though I'm not sure which one. Quite a few legal buck in that area that will be nicer next year. Hopefully one the likes of what I saw this year comes my way again in archery next year and I'm paying better attention when he does...


Nice job to you and your buddy!


----------



## jacobh

Man am I behind the times. I just heard and read Pa is allowing straight walled rifles like the .350 in shotgun areas


----------



## CBB

So I went to a Collins pines patch to pull some cards I haven't checked since late October. Check this moron out. Had him on 2 cameras just smashing through the woods. There's a perfectly good lease road maybe 150 yards away and this tool just plows through the woods from CP on to ANF...
Legal or not at least the road dipschitt!


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Man am I behind the times. I just heard and read Pa is allowing straight walled rifles like the .350 in shotgun areas


Next season:


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Man am I behind the times. I just heard and read Pa is allowing straight walled rifles like the .350 in shotgun areas


You aren’t too far behind. That was a late breaking change and kind of subtle.


----------



## jacobh

I don’t hunt with a gun in Pa but my stepdads brother just got the legend 350. First I’ve heard of it


----------



## Mr. October

If anyone is up now or until dawn . . Geminid Meteor shower is happening. Up to 150 meteors/hour. We used to watch this in the middle of an old strip mine in Cambria county back when doe season came after buck season.


----------



## J_Burk

Mr. October said:


> If anyone is up now or until dawn . . Geminid Meteor shower is happening. Up to 150 meteors/hour. We used to watch this in the middle of an old strip mine in Cambria county back when doe season came after buck season.


I still hunt SGL 198 which has some of cambria count, wouldn’t happen to be one of those strip mines would it?


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> If anyone is up now or until dawn . . Geminid Meteor shower is happening. Up to 150 meteors/hour. We used to watch this in the middle of an old strip mine in Cambria county back when doe season came after buck season.


 Was out on the deck for a while this morning . Have a limited view due to the trees but even so saw quite a few.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mr. October said:


> If anyone is up now or until dawn . . Geminid Meteor shower is happening. Up to 150 meteors/hour. We used to watch this in the middle of an old strip mine in Cambria county back when doe season came after buck season.


Thanks for the heads up. That was pretty cool. Saw about one a minute dropping here.


----------



## Mathias

I got up at 3am to check the Meteor shower. Only saw 1 😠
Did hear 2 Screech owls and a fox barking like crazy.
Another time I prefer to be at my place up north, where artificial light is virtually nonexistent.


----------



## ZDC

I am happy to say that one of the bigger bucks in my area lived through the gun season 

Last year he was a wide and tall 6 pt. ( 2.5 years)

This year he was a big, very tall 8 pt. He did break both of his g1s so is again another big 6 pt ( 3.5 years) 

He was one of my target bucks this year but at this point I might let him go till next year. 









Another buck that survived and I'm really excited about is the freak buck. 

Last year he was a typical 4 pt with an additional spike point coming off his right side. (1.5 years)

This year he was the same this but a little taller on the right side and his left was 4 up. ( 2.5 years) 

I'm really excited to see him next year. 












_Both pictures are from September , I haven't pulled the cards yet but know that are alive from looking at the camera_


----------



## ZDC

∆∆∆
I I I

Not big compared to some of your guy's bucks but big for my area . Lol


----------



## Mr. October

J_Burk said:


> I still hunt SGL 198 which has some of cambria count, wouldn’t happen to be one of those strip mines would it?


It was 158. Right at the Cambria/Blair border.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> I got up at 3am to check the Meteor shower. Only saw 1 😠
> Did hear 2 Screech owls and a fox barking like crazy.
> Another time I prefer to be at my place up north, where artificial light is virtually nonexistent.


I heard a fox while watching for meteors as well.


----------



## Mathias

Mating season I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

My granddaughter came running in the house last weekend saying there was some scary noise out in the woods and I had to come investigate immediately 😆 It was a fox really cutting loose for close to 10 minutes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fischer moved in on that doe…










Believe it or not MULTIPLE deer check out that carcass MULTIPLE times a day….this is actually the first predator/scavenger to stop by…doubt it will take long, once she’s opened up.


----------



## Mathias

Is that the brontosaurus?


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Man am I behind the times. I just heard and read Pa is allowing straight walled rifles like the .350 in shotgun areas


I might be further behind, are there many shotgun areas for us in PA across the state? I'm assuming just the highest populated areas of the special zones. 

Several of the shotgun Midwest states have done so with the straight wall cartridges and I know some of the shotgun NY zones I used to hunt were considering it as well. 

They are slick and much nicer than dealing with trying to find a slug that shoots decent. I have a bushmaster 450 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I believe all the special reg areas but Berks are shotgun areas


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shotgun or inline; both are inner-changeable in the the regulated management units...today's in-lines are slick..I don't own one but was watching a few at the FC Range sight theirs in...they were drilling the bulls-eye at 100 yards with NO issue and had their appropriate calculations to hit out to 200...at least that's what they shared with me...I don't get impressed too often, but was that day. Seemed as easy as hunting with a rifle...with an extraordinary effective range. I will admit, I don't know much about them....


----------



## jacobh

Joe ai have a Remington ultimate muzzleloader. I can cut holes at 100 yds no problem with a 320gr bullet. They’re amazing. That said blood trails are a known issue with muzzleloaders but man they do shoot
2 shots 100 yds


----------



## dougell

I have a couple TC Omegas.They're one hole accurate at 50 yards but they're not long range weapons unless you buy a custom rifle capable of shooting smokeless powder.Once you get past 100 yards,they have a rainbow like trajectory and lose energy fast.They're essentially single shot rifles with a practical range well under 200 yards.At normal hunting distances,I don't feel handicapped with one at all.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> I believe all the special reg areas but Berks are shotgun areas


Explains that, the only special reg spot I hunt is the northern most corner of berks.



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've taken a bunch of deer in NY with inlines, my father and I both bought slugguns one year and sold them without even hunting them because our inlines we're far more accurate when taken care of. On paper I've had no problem holding impressive groups at 200 with swabs between shots but dont believe I've ever shot much over 100 at deer. Those big slow bullets do like the stay inside and without exit wounds do tend to be less than ideal blood trails when snow is not present. 

I'll be hunting NY with an inline after Christmas if they get a little snow. 

3 years ago on a whim my father talked me into straight walls for Ohio and they are slick. I've taken 4 deer and bear with it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Which inline do you own?


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Which inline do you own?


I have a TC omega that is probably 13-14 years old, trying to think of the first year I deer hunted NY. I think my dad has both a TC and a CVA but uses the TC as his primary. 

I have the older style where you still need a tool to remove the breech plug and it's kind of difficult to get at in the field, I'd like the get the style that is a break action and a toolless. I've only ever had one miss fire and that was because I forgot to electric tape the barrel in a heavy rain and it got enough moisture down the barrel that it just went ker-plunken. 

I did see a guy at the range once leave the ram rod in the barrel and pull the trigger, that makes a funny noise sending a 3ft metal pole down range. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> I have a TC omega that is probably 13-14 years old, trying to think of the first year I deer hunted NY. I think my dad has both a TC and a CVA but uses the TC as his primary.
> 
> I have the older style where you still need a tool to remove the breech plug and it's kind of difficult to get at in the field, I'd like the get the style that is a break action and a toolless. I've only ever had one miss fire and that was because I forgot to electric tape the barrel in a heavy rain and it got enough moisture down the barrel that it just went ker-plunken.
> 
> I did see a guy at the range once leave the ram rod in the barrel and pull the trigger, that makes a funny noise sending a 3ft metal pole down range.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


How far did it go?


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> How far did it go?


Like 40yds the ballistics on them are not all that impressive 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Shop finally got the shipment of new bows in.
Picking up the new V3X Friday!


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Like 40yds the ballistics on them are not all that impressive
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Rookie. FOC was probably lacking. Add a few grains to the front end and I bet you'd get 50yds.


----------



## Mathias

CBB said:


> Shop finally got the shipment of new bows in.
> Picking up the new V3X Friday!


Good stuff! Post up some pics.
I’ve tossed around a couple of bow ideas but pretty much decided to either keep my beloved Mach 1 or sell it and buying a new Hoyt RX7. Won’t own another _unless_ it’s carbon.


----------



## CBB

Mathias said:


> Good stuff! Post up some pics.
> I’ve tossed around a couple of bow ideas but pretty much decided to either keep my beloved Mach 1 or sell it and buying a new Hoyt RX7. Won’t own another _unless_ it’s carbon.



I don't dislike the Hoyts but I shoot a heavyier bow better. No sense in buying a carbon bow and adding a bunch of weight to it like I did when I had the Carbon Matrix and Turbo.


----------



## Mathias

CBB said:


> I don't dislike the Hoyts but I shoot a heavyier bow better. No sense in buying a carbon bow and adding a bunch of weight to it like I did when I had the Carbon Matrix and Turbo.


The Hoyt carbons aren’t light IMO.
Now my Mach 1 is super light, but equipped it’s perfect.
If I was shooting sustained long range or spots or some form of competitive archery, I’d want more weight I think.


----------



## 138104

I shot the Ventum 33, Ventum 33 Pro, V3X 33, RX7 Ultra and Envision last night. That is how I rank them.

If the shop had a black Ventum 33 on the rack, I likely would have bought it. The draw stacks at the beginning and then is linear until you hit the wall. It was set at 28.5 mod setting and there was no noticeable dump into the valley. At the shot, the bow had no vibration and it didn’t tilt forward or backwards. It felt very stable. The grip angle is different on the Pro. I shoot with a high wrist grip, so I preferred the 33.

The V3X 33 was by far the best version of the switchweight cams I’ve tried over the years. The draw felt good and had just a slight dump into the valley at 28.5. However, that rounded grip on it was easy to torque at full draw. The shelf is lacking and with my high wrist grip, it just doesn’t work for me.

I only put the RX7 Ultra 3rd because of the price. It was similar to the Ventum. Nice bow, but no way I am spending that much for a bow.

The Envision was just blah. The dump into the valley was noticeable. Not sure where Elite is going these days, but I still feel the Energy and Ritual series of bows where their best recent offerings.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> I shot the Ventum 33, Ventum 33 Pro, V3X 33, RX7 Ultra and Envision last night. That is how I rank them.
> 
> If the shop had a black Ventum 33 on the rack, I likely would have bought it. The draw stacks at the beginning and then is linear until you hit the wall. It was set at 28.5 mod setting and there was no noticeable dump into the valley. At the shot, the bow had no vibration and it didn’t tilt forward or backwards. It felt very stable. The grip angle is different on the Pro. I shoot with a high wrist grip, so I preferred the 33.
> 
> The V3X 33 was by far the best version of the switchweight cams I’ve tried over the years. The draw felt good and had just a slight dump into the valley at 28.5. However, that rounded grip on it was easy to torque at full draw. The shelf is lacking and with my high wrist grip, it just doesn’t work for me.
> 
> I only put the RX7 Ultra 3rd because of the price. It was similar to the Ventum. Nice bow, but no way I am spending that much for a bow.
> 
> The Envision was just blah. The dump into the valley was noticeable. Not sure where Elite is going these days, but I still feel the Energy and Ritual series of bows where their best recent offerings.


Where did you shoot them all Dave? Given your variety and different brands I am guessing Bakers or Lancaster? I have a few friends looking to jump on Hoyt bandwagon. Many of us have been dedicated to Bowtechs but a few are telling me they are making the move. 
I had an elite Answer many years back and to this day its one of the smoothest bows I have hunted with…very basic bow but I enjoyed it. Moved away from them about 3 yrs later. At first they had a great business model but they went out the window when they sold. I have stuck with Bowtech through thick and thin and for a hunting bow they have treated me well. Their tun-ability can’t be beat! My Realm X just feels so damn good to me and it holds like a rock. Last bow I felt like that on all around was my Bowtech Experience. 
I have literally shot and owned over 100 bows in my last 15 years (95% of them pre-owned). Tuning myself and having everything I need becomes an obsession, but as I have aged, I have settled tremendously (and I mean tremendously!) on buying the newest and best every year. You kind of settle into one thing or another. 
I gotta say though….buying a new bow (or even gun) is so exciting for us guys!! Kind of like Christmas all over again . I guess we can say that for A LOT of our hunting purchases…lol.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Where did you shoot them all Dave? Given your variety and different brands I am guessing Bakers or Lancaster? I have a few friends looking to jump on Hoyt bandwagon. Many of us have been dedicated to Bowtechs but a few are telling me they are making the move.
> I had an elite Answer many years back and to this day its one of the smoothest bows I have hunted with…very basic bow but I enjoyed it. Moved away from them about 3 yrs later. At first they had a great business model but they went out the window when they sold. I have stuck with Bowtech through thick and thin and for a hunting bow they have treated me well. Their tun-ability can’t be beat! My Realm X just feels so damn good to me and it holds like a rock. Last bow I felt like that on all around was my Bowtech Experience.
> I have literally shot and owned over 100 bows in my last 15 years (95% of them pre-owned). Tuning myself and having everything I need becomes an obsession, but as I have aged, I have settled tremendously (and I mean tremendously!) on buying the newest and best every year. You kind of settle into one thing or another.
> I gotta say though….buying a new bow (or even gun) is so exciting for us guys!! Kind of like Christmas all over again . I guess we can say that for A LOT of our hunting purchases…lol.


I shot them at Weaver’s.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> I shot them at Weaver’s.


Oh yeah…. I forgot about Keith up there in Middleburg. Haven’t seen him in years. Nice shop. He used to run a lot of bowfishing tourneys in the summer.


----------



## cflann

A rules question - the late season unused antlered tag only can be used as a doe tag for flintlock, correct? Not for archery? It’s not super clear in the rules

I tried to search the forum but couldn’t find anything so, sorry if this question has been asked


----------



## yetihunter1

cflann said:


> A rules question - the late season unused antlered tag only can be used as a doe tag for flintlock, correct? Not for archery? It’s not super clear in the rules
> 
> I tried to search the forum but couldn’t find anything so, sorry if this question has been asked


In the special regs you can hunt bucks with a bow or flintlock 12/27-1/29. Statewide you can use a Flintlock 12/27-1/17.


----------



## dougell

cflann said:


> A rules question - the late season unused antlered tag only can be used as a doe tag for flintlock, correct? Not for archery? It’s not super clear in the rules
> 
> I tried to search the forum but couldn’t find anything so, sorry if this question has been asked


Correct.That's because at one time,you had to give up sending in for a doe tag if you got a muzzleloader stamp.


----------



## bucco921

cflann said:


> A rules question - the late season unused antlered tag only can be used as a doe tag for flintlock, correct? Not for archery? It’s not super clear in the rules
> 
> I tried to search the forum but couldn’t find anything so, sorry if this question has been asked


Yes, Flintlock only


----------



## yetihunter1

Cflann had me all confused for a minute....he posted the same question to this years thread and last years....was getting confused why i had different responses when i opened different alerts haha


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Cflann had me all confused for a minute....he posted the same question to this years thread and last years....was getting confused why i had different responses when i opened different alerts haha


Ha! Me too!


----------



## cflann

yetihunter1 said:


> Cflann had me all confused for a minute....he posted the same question to this years thread and last years....was getting confused why i had different responses when i opened different alerts haha


sorry haha I realized I posted in 2020-2021 first and wasn’t sure if anyone would even see it


----------



## nicko

Thank you to everybody who has reached out to me regarding my parents. As was mentioned, they both went into the hospital on Saturday with covid (82 and 80 years old.....neither got vaccinated). So far, my Dad's situation has not gotten worse but he has not improved either. My Mom started out in better shape than Dad but she has since lost ground and her condition is worse than his. They are both on a lot of oxygen and cocktails of drugs to fight the damage in their lungs.

Just hoping for positive news one of these days. But again, the thoughts and prayers are appreciated.


----------



## Mathias

Hoping for a turnaround Nick. keep the faith.


----------



## Mathias

Saw these in Home Depot, be nice for a treestand seat. Should be $5 🥺


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Thank you to everybody who has reached out to me regarding my parents. As was mentioned, they both went into the hospital on Saturday with covid (82 and 80 years old.....neither got vaccinated). So far, my Dad's situation has not gotten worse but he has not improved either. My Mom started out in better shape than Dad but she has since lost ground and her condition is worse than his. They are both on a lot of oxygen and cocktails of drugs to fight the damage in their lungs.
> 
> Just hoping for positive news one of these days. But again, the thoughts and prayers are appreciated.


Prayers continuing. Keep the faith. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Thank you to everybody who has reached out to me regarding my parents. As was mentioned, they both went into the hospital on Saturday with covid (82 and 80 years old.....neither got vaccinated). So far, my Dad's situation has not gotten worse but he has not improved either. My Mom started out in better shape than Dad but she has since lost ground and her condition is worse than his. They are both on a lot of oxygen and cocktails of drugs to fight the damage in their lungs.
> 
> Just hoping for positive news one of these days. But again, the thoughts and prayers are appreciated.


In my thoughts and prayers for a pull through Nick! I'm sure it's not the first thing on your mind but please keep us updated when you have free moments.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Thank you to everybody who has reached out to me regarding my parents. As was mentioned, they both went into the hospital on Saturday with covid (82 and 80 years old.....neither got vaccinated). So far, my Dad's situation has not gotten worse but he has not improved either. My Mom started out in better shape than Dad but she has since lost ground and her condition is worse than his. They are both on a lot of oxygen and cocktails of drugs to fight the damage in their lungs.
> 
> Just hoping for positive news one of these days. But again, the thoughts and prayers are appreciated.


Thoughts and prayers with ya buddy!!


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Saw these in Home Depot, be nice for a treestand seat. Should be $5 🥺


But, they have a 2 year warranty.

I'd love to see their faces when somebody walks back in, holding one all gnawed up around the edges by a squirrel, and asks for a warranty replacement! 😁


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful day, hope we get some of these late season.
Heading out to move a ladder stand.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Saw these in Home Depot, be nice for a treestand seat. Should be $5


They would also make a nice platform mat if you zip tied to a climbing tree stand platform… stops the wind and air from hitting boots through grates, as well as standing on cold metal. I never tried one, but. Buddy has something similar and swears it keeps his feet and boots much warmer


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> Thank you to everybody who has reached out to me regarding my parents. As was mentioned, they both went into the hospital on Saturday with covid (82 and 80 years old.....neither got vaccinated). So far, my Dad's situation has not gotten worse but he has not improved either. My Mom started out in better shape than Dad but she has since lost ground and her condition is worse than his. They are both on a lot of oxygen and cocktails of drugs to fight the damage in their lungs.
> 
> Just hoping for positive news one of these days. But again, the thoughts and prayers are appreciated.


Wow Nick I’m so sorry to hear this. Anything we can do or if u need anything please reach out to us


----------



## CBB

Sorry Nick... 
Prayers out to your family


----------



## Billy H

Sorry to hear that Nick. Hope things improve .


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Thank you to everybody who has reached out to me regarding my parents. As was mentioned, they both went into the hospital on Saturday with covid (82 and 80 years old.....neither got vaccinated). So far, my Dad's situation has not gotten worse but he has not improved either. My Mom started out in better shape than Dad but she has since lost ground and her condition is worse than his. They are both on a lot of oxygen and cocktails of drugs to fight the damage in their lungs.
> 
> Just hoping for positive news one of these days. But again, the thoughts and prayers are appreciated.


I'm sorry Nick. I hope they improve.


----------



## Mathias

Yep, I’m wishing away time.


----------



## nicko

Not much of an update with my parents… They’re pretty much the same as yesterday although yesterday my Mom was able to go from having to wear a mask over her nose and mouth to now just breathing tubes so that’s a positive. Otherwise, their needed oxygen assist has leveled off but not reduced or improved… just waiting for the Covid drugs and the pneumonia drugs to kick in and start making some improvement. Hopefully when those drugs kick in, their lung function will improve and the reliance on oxygen assist will go down …..at least that is the hope.

Things spiraled quickly downward with my Mom for a day or two so hearing things are stabilized, although not necessarily improved,…….we will take what we can get.

With three siblings, we have been able to spread out the visits and take turns visiting and seeing them but in light of Mom and Dads Covid status, we are keeping our visits short because we don’t want to unnecessarily put ourselves and our families at risk when we come home.

One day at a time.

Feels odd to have hunting and 2nd season be so far in the back of my mind / not even a thought at all because it normally consumes me at this time of year and in the lead up to Christmas. But just goes to show how quickly life can change in a blink.


----------



## jacobh

Nick that’s a great improvement. I’ve said it numerous times before this disease is horrific. I pray for the best. Nasal cannula is a huge step from a non rebreather mask. Let the steroids kick in and keep being with them and it’ll turn around brother. Sounds like they’re on their way. When did they first get it? I know they say first 3 weeks are worst


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick that’s a great improvement. I’ve said it numerous times before this disease is horrific. I pray for the best. Nasal cannula is a huge step from a non rebreather mask. Let the steroids kick in and keep being with them and it’ll turn around brother. Sounds like they’re on their way. When did they first get it? I know they say first 3 weeks are worst



They went in to the hospital 5 days ago on Saturday but we're certain they contracted it well before then. If I had to guess based on conversations I had with my Dad and what he told me over the phone about how they were feeling, I'd say they have had it for a at least 1 week and a day or two.


----------



## jacobh

Yea it’s bad brother my one uncle is in the hospital with it now too. Whole issue is what it brings on. Like u said pneumonia and all that. Organ function is the other big one that I’m sure they’re keeping a eye on. Keep them up and they’ll be good to go bud. They know so much more now then they did when Rick got it. I wish to god they knew then what they know now


----------



## Gene94

Praying for your parents Nicko

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Buck I had pictures of earlier this year showed up tonight. Young buck but I'd shoot him late season...









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Must have been hiding for the rifle season, now getting a lot of pics again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol…my dad just said he can’t believe we haven’t gotten any Yote pics…only fox (both red and gray) and Fischers…


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

Are there any deer in Pennsylvania during the gun season?


I’ve been hunting deer a lot longer than I have been doing research on them. And I ask the same question as every other hunter in the state come gun season - “Where did the deer go?” I see them on my game camera, especially at night. I see them in archery season, usually not close enough for a...




www.deer.psu.edu


----------



## Johnboy60

The deer always have a meeting the night before gun season opens. You didn't know that?


----------



## ZDC

Johnboy60 said:


> The deer always have a meeting the night before gun season opens. You didn't know that?


They discuss plans to move into their underground bunker for the rifle season 

They discuss how much acorn and soy beans they can eat each day


----------



## AjPUNISHER

2 doe tags still in my pocket and dad has all his tags yet but can't help but think there's only another 134 days till spring turkey season, not that I'm any hurry for it though .


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Are there any deer in Pennsylvania during the gun season?
> 
> 
> I’ve been hunting deer a lot longer than I have been doing research on them. And I ask the same question as every other hunter in the state come gun season - “Where did the deer go?” I see them on my game camera, especially at night. I see them in archery season, usually not close enough for a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deer.psu.edu


Deer are far better at avoiding people than we are at finding them.The absolute worst way to judge the deer population is by what hunters see in the woods.I had the slowest archery season in years.We hunted those same areas during rifle season and with just one person getting the deer on their feet,saw more than I could even count.We hung some cameras in a spot that's always produced.In over a month I got a single picture of a doe.We also never saw a deer during archery season and never bumped any while scouting or coming in or out of the woods.Mast was almost non-existent and the clearcuts were starting to turn into pole timber so it wasn't a complete shock.Just out of curiosity I went in with Jordan around noon of the first saturday.I pushed a narrow clearcut out and while I'm positive I moved some deer,Jordan didn't see any.I went to the next clearcut,which is a crapshoot to push out with one guy and Jordan saw over 30.I never saw a tail.He had some iffy shots that he passed on so we decided to push a long narrow strip of laurel out.About halfway through,I saw a tail way down below me.It was angling towards where Jordan was supposed to be so I Just stopped and waited.Bang.Two came out to him but I only saw the one.Most hunters would be surprised how many deer are out there.


----------



## CBB

Well I posted pics of the new Mathews in the wrong thread. 
Lol can we lock last years thread?


----------



## Mathias

Post it here. 
Using it late season?


----------



## tyepsu

Too bad my dad and I never saw these during bear season. On my parents property.


----------



## CBB

Mathias said:


> Post it here.
> Using it late season?


Plan to. Rained all day today so I got some Christmas shopping done. Weather looks good tomorrow so should be able to get er dialed in.


----------



## nicko

Doesn’t really impact me but appears rifles aren’t not legal for use in Berks 5C late season. The PA digest is contradictory but I’ll confirm it with the PGC either way. My buddy’s son was looking forward to being able to use the rifle after Christmas but I’ll loan him my slug gun since he has a very short Christmas break and will have limited days to hunt.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Doesn’t really impact me but appears rifles aren’t not legal for use in Berks 5C late season. The PA digest is contradictory but I’ll confirm it with the PGC either way. My buddy’s son was looking forward to being able to use the rifle after Christmas but I’ll loan him my slug gun since he has a very short Christmas break and will have limited days to hunt.


I'm pretty sure they are allowed. The final rule on this was July 24th so that would have been after the digest was finalized. I think the only place they aren't allowed are Philadelphia County, and Tyler and Ridley Creek State Parks. But always good to check in person.

Here was the press release.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I'm pretty sure they are allowed. The final rule on this was July 24th so that would have been after the digest was finalized. I think the only place they aren't allowed are Tyler and Ridley Creek State Parks. But always good to check in person.


The digest is confusing at best. One area says that arms and ammunition permitted during regular firearms can be used and the other area says “remaining counties, centerfield rifles not allowed”.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> The digest is confusing at best. One area says that arms and ammunition permitted during regular firearms can be used and the other area says “remaining counties, centerfield rifles not allowed”.
> 
> View attachment 7526155
> View attachment 7526156


I know . . but remember. This change was made in late July . . after the digest would have been published. And clearly without goof proof reading. 😃I used to use a glove in centerfield. Not a rifle.


----------



## Mathias

Ima use my 45-70 and lobbing some rounds over to *Billy’s *place 〽


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I know . . but remember. This change was made in late July . . after the digest would have been published. And clearly without goof proof reading. 😃I used to use a glove in centerfield. Not a rifle.


damn auto correct


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don’t be surprised if deputies and even some wardens hold the digest as gospel at least initially.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Ima use my 45-70 and lobbing some rounds over to *Billy’s *place 〽


Send it, I'll be intercepting with . 350 Legend


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Send it, I'll be intercepting with . 350 Legend


That is a great cartridge.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Ima use my 45-70 and lobbing some rounds over to *Billy’s *place 〽


I know that is tongue in cheek . . but is the 45-70 legit for special regs? I'm wondering because, unlike the Midwestern state that have allowed straight-wall cartridges, I don't think the PA law says anything about case length. I know the 45-70 isn't legal other areas where they have passed similar laws.


----------



## ThisIsMyHandle

I have a question for the PA guys here. I’m planning to go out next bow season from Connecticut and have already narrowed down my game lands search to 1 specific parcel. I’ve looked through the regulations and see there’s no motorized vehicle access inside the GL’s but when I’m looking at the satellite maps, I see 4x4 trails all over. Are those trails for the tractors to get to the food plots or did I miss something in the regulations? The parcel I’m looking at is like 18,000 acres and where I want to go is almost 2 miles in. So having motorized traffic could change all that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

ThisIsMyHandle said:


> I have a question for the PA guys here. I’m planning to go out next bow season from Connecticut and have already narrowed down my game lands search to 1 specific parcel. I’ve looked through the regulations and see there’s no motorized vehicle access inside the GL’s but when I’m looking at the satellite maps, I see 4x4 trails all over. Are those trails for the tractors to get to the food plots or did I miss something in the regulations? The parcel I’m looking at is like 18,000 acres and where I want to go is almost 2 miles in. So having motorized traffic could change all that.


If it says "No motorized vehicles", that's what it means.

Any roads or driveable trails are for PA Game Commission personnel, not the general public.


----------



## 13third

ThisIsMyHandle said:


> I have a question for the PA guys here. I’m planning to go out next bow season from Connecticut and have already narrowed down my game lands search to 1 specific parcel. I’ve looked through the regulations and see there’s no motorized vehicle access inside the GL’s but when I’m looking at the satellite maps, I see 4x4 trails all over. Are those trails for the tractors to get to the food plots or did I miss something in the regulations? The parcel I’m looking at is like 18,000 acres and where I want to go is almost 2 miles in. So having motorized traffic could change all that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tractors to food plots?? You’ve confused Pa with a state that cares. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThisIsMyHandle

13third said:


> Tractors to food plots?? You’ve confused Pa with a state that cares.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man, there’s definitely planted plots inside this parcel. At least there was when the satellite pictures were taken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

There are A LOT of SGLs with planted plots.

Not sure if I can help or not but feel free to send PM..


----------



## perryhunter4

I believe I have posted this before, but it hit me again yesterday when I was cutting up downed trees from the past storm and high winds 2 weeks ago.
Anybody else seeing hemlocks dying out everywhere? Wooly adelgid are an invasive species from Asia (we are getting all kinds of crap from them!) is really hitting our state tree hard. The hemlock is by far by favorite tree and I grew up specifically hunting out of them. The cover, smell, etc… always made great stand set-ups and deer (and other animals) love them. I swear you can find a lone hemlock in big woods and you’ll find heavy deer trails and sign going by it. 
It’s a shame this is happening and not sure they’re going to be able to stop it. From what I’ve researched it’s very tricky to treat and takes a lot of time. I hope they figure out something. 
Anyone else hunt hemlocks?


----------



## 13third

perryhunter4 said:


> I believe I have posted this before, but it hit me again yesterday when I was cutting up downed trees from the past storm and high winds 2 weeks ago.
> Anybody else seeing hemlocks dying out everywhere? Wooly adelgid are an invasive species from Asia (we are getting all kinds of crap from them!) is really hitting our state tree hard. The hemlock is by far by favorite tree and I grew up specifically hunting out of them. The cover, smell, etc… always made great stand set-ups and deer (and other animals) love them. I swear you can find a lone hemlock in big woods and you’ll find heavy deer trails and sign going by it.
> It’s a shame this is happening and not sure they’re going to be able to stop it. From what I’ve researched it’s very tricky to treat and takes a lot of time. I hope they figure out something.
> Anyone else hunt hemlocks?


Hemlocks at my campground have taken a huge hit in the last 4-5 years. Such a shame to as they were huge mature trees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

12-Ringer said:


> There are A LOT of SGLs with planted plots.
> 
> Not sure if I can help or not but feel free to send PM..


That must be an eastern pa thing then. Only thing you’ll find in my neck of the woods are weed fields and as of recently whole parcels of state game lands clear cut. I’ve been to Elk county and seen the plots planted for the elk, that’s the only planted plots I’ve ever seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> I believe I have posted this before, but it hit me again yesterday when I was cutting up downed trees from the past storm and high winds 2 weeks ago.
> Anybody else seeing hemlocks dying out everywhere? Wooly adelgid are an invasive species from Asia (we are getting all kinds of crap from them!) is really hitting our state tree hard. The hemlock is by far by favorite tree and I grew up specifically hunting out of them. The cover, smell, etc… always made great stand set-ups and deer (and other animals) love them. I swear you can find a lone hemlock in big woods and you’ll find heavy deer trails and sign going by it.
> It’s a shame this is happening and not sure they’re going to be able to stop it. From what I’ve researched it’s very tricky to treat and takes a lot of time. I hope they figure out something.
> Anyone else hunt hemlocks?


Pretty soon the only tree left in the PA woods will be striped maple. Everything else is getting killed off by Asian invasive.


----------



## Billy H

The oaks all around me are taking a hit from something. It starts with the the bark turning white near the base and progressively gets worse till the tree is dead. I’m seeing it everywhere.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> The oaks all around me are taking a hit from something. It starts with the the bark turning white near the base and progressively gets worse till the tree is dead. I’m seeing it everywhere.


That's a new one to me. 

I hope we're not at the beginning of yet another blight of some sort on yet another species, especially one as important as the oak. 🥴


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> The digest is confusing at best. One area says that arms and ammunition permitted during regular firearms can be used and the other area says “remaining counties, centerfield rifles not allowed”.
> 
> View attachment 7526155
> View attachment 7526156


I feel like the game commissions laws are a puzzle that you will never be able to solve and the pieces change every time you figure it out.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> The oaks all around me are taking a hit from something. It starts with the the bark turning white near the base and progressively gets worse till the tree is dead. I’m seeing it everywhere.


There are several diseases killing the oak species. Things like bacterial leaf scorch and oak wilt are getting worse every year with warming temperatures.


----------



## j.d.m.

Most trails you see on satellite maps on game lands will be snowmobile trails. Some parcels are opened up in February to snowmobiles only.


----------



## Billy H

Went out early this afternoon to move a couple cams. Found a scrape that’s being used and hung a cam on it. Didn’t take long for this little guy to show up. Glad he made it through.


----------



## Billy H

Standing right in his scrape









Scrape Sticks out like a sore thumb at dark.


----------



## Mathias

After watching an episode of Bowlife, I want to hunt Mississippi 😳


----------



## Bucket

I read this morning that a couple hunting clubs are fighting the ability for a game official to "trespass" on their property. Could be interesting to see how it plays out.

I have mixed feelings on this. On one hand, I think there are some overzealous wardens that boarder on harassment with little to no cause. But, it I am allowed to restrict game wardens from coming on my land, then I'm basically free to do whatever I want behind my property lines without the worry of getting caught.


----------



## Bucket

Would some of you who recently (or currently) have mentored youth hunters like to give me a rundown on the ins and outs? My grandson (6 years old) wants to go hunting with me after Christmas and it's my understanding that he can come sit with me without a license as long as he doesn't hold the gun or obviously shoot. I'm thinking we will get him his own license just so he can say he has one, but he probably won't hunt.


----------



## jacobh

Bucket said:


> I read this morning that a couple hunting clubs are fighting the ability for a game official to "trespass" on their property. Could be interesting to see how it plays out.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on this. On one hand, I think there are some overzealous wardens that boarder on harassment with little to no cause. But, it I am allowed to restrict game wardens from coming on my land, then I'm basically free to do whatever I want behind my property lines without the worry of getting caught.


When I was younger I was continuously harassed by the PGC for no reason at all up by French creek state park. I hunted private land and was checked multiple times a week. I was basically treated like a criminal and was never caught doing anything wrong. Yet all year long was checked. After a while I lost all respect for the PGC and to be honest I wouldn’t let them on my property even if I had to. It’s a shame but like everything a couple ruin it for everyone!!!! I hope they win


----------



## ZDC

Bucket said:


> I read this morning that a couple hunting clubs are fighting the ability for a game official to "trespass" on their property. Could be interesting to see how it plays out.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on this. On one hand, I think there are some overzealous wardens that boarder on harassment with little to no cause. But, it I am allowed to restrict game wardens from coming on my land, then I'm basically free to do whatever I want behind my property lines without the worry of getting caught.


That is exactly what I was thinking


----------



## bucco921

Bucket said:


> I read this morning that a couple hunting clubs are fighting the ability for a game official to "trespass" on their property. Could be interesting to see how it plays out.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on this. On one hand, I think there are some overzealous wardens that boarder on harassment with little to no cause. But, it I am allowed to restrict game wardens from coming on my land, then I'm basically free to do whatever I want behind my property lines without the worry of getting caught.


I think it's absurd that as a society we're brainwashed into thinking govt agencies should have the right to trespass without evidence of criminal activity....


----------



## CBB

Well the police can't come into your house without a warrant right?

So why should a game warden be able to trespass without one?

I don't think anyone who is an ethical hunter will start baiting if they already don't regardless of the law. 

I see both sides but don't agree with warrantless search.


----------



## Schleprock1

They are law enforcement. They can not legally enter your property without probable cause to do so. Or if they ask you to enter and you say yes. 
Personally the first time the showed up I would be happy to give them a tour. Because I have nothing to hide. The second time they show up I would bring up that is illegal to harass people without probable cause and if they want to visit again, please bring a search warrant signed by a Judge.

You never know what the anti-hunting neighbor may be calling and telling them. Most times they are just doing their jobs. If they are getting complaints they have to follow up on them.


----------



## Billy H

Years ago a coworker had neighbor that was accused by another neighbor of shooting a pheasant out of season. I was told the game commission went into this guys house and searched , also went through his car. All with no kind of warrent. This came to me second hand but if true something needs to change.


----------



## Bucket

CBB said:


> Well the police can't come into your house without a warrant right?
> 
> So why should a game warden be able to trespass without one?
> 
> *I don't think anyone who is an ethical hunter will start baiting if they already don't regardless of the law.*
> 
> I see both sides but don't agree with warrantless search.


I don't think ethics plays much of a part in it. But I will say that if the warden isn't allowed on private property, the shelled corn sales will go through the roof.

ethical doesn't always mean legal and vice-versa.


----------



## Schleprock1

Billy H said:


> Years ago a coworker had neighbor that was accused by another neighbor of shooting a pheasant out of season. I was told the game commission went into this guys house and searched , also went through his car. All with no kind of warrent. This came to me second hand but if true something needs to change.


Law enforcement get's around this by straight out asking, "Would you mind if we have a look around?" If you say No (you don't mind), you just gave them permission to search. If you say yes you do mind, you look guilty. Now they have an accusation from another source and your refusal to voluntarily let them look. 

Like I said earlier, first time come on in and look around. Second time, your source is faulty. Come back with a warrant if you want to look around.


----------



## nicko

Thank you again for all who have passed along well wishes and support. Unfortunately, the time came to say goodbye to our Dad this morning. Mom is still in the hospital and will likely be there for a while until she can make some improvement.


----------



## Schleprock1

Sorry for your loss Nicko.


----------



## CBB

Sorry for your loss Nicko


----------



## yetihunter1

Nick, im so sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## CBB

Bucket said:


> I don't think ethics plays much of a part in it. But I will say that if the warden isn't allowed on private property, the shelled corn sales will go through the roof.
> 
> ethical doesn't always mean legal and vice-versa.



I think there is some validity to your statement. I just feel like some of these laws just keep honest people honest. Will a few more hunters on private start baiting if they change the Law ... maybe. But not ethical hunters.


----------



## dougell

Sorry to hear Nicko.


----------



## perryhunter4

Very, very sorry to hear this Nick. Thoughts and prayers with you!!


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> I read this morning that a couple hunting clubs are fighting the ability for a game official to "trespass" on their property. Could be interesting to see how it plays out.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on this. On one hand, I think there are some overzealous wardens that boarder on harassment with little to no cause. But, it I am allowed to restrict game wardens from coming on my land, then I'm basically free to do whatever I want behind my property lines without the worry of getting caught.


I'm not conflicted at all about this.While I almost always support LE and the PGC in general,I never liked this and would like to to see it overturned as other states have done.They claim hunting is a highly regulated activity,therefore compliance checks over rules this.I understand it's law as it stands but I don't agree with it.They should need probable cause like every other LE agency.How would anyone like their car being searched for drugs or their house being searched for illegal weapons?I realize the PGC can't enter any building but the premis is the same,Check me at my vehicle but otherwise,leave me alone.


----------



## dougell

CBB said:


> I think there is some validity to your statement. I just feel like some of these laws just keep honest people honest. Will a few more hunters on private start baiting if they change the Law ... maybe. But not ethical hunters.


Today they can simply fly a drone over to search.I want to be left alone when I'm hunting.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Thank you again for all who have passed along well wishes and support. Unfortunately, the time came to say goodbye to our Dad this morning. Mom is still in the hospital and will likely be there for a while until she can make some improvement.


I’m sorry to hear this Nick.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Thank you again for all who have passed along well wishes and support. Unfortunately, the time came to say goodbye to our Dad this morning. Mom is still in the hospital and will likely be there for a while until she can make some improvement.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Thank you again for all who have passed along well wishes and support. Unfortunately, the time came to say goodbye to our Dad this morning. Mom is still in the hospital and will likely be there for a while until she can make some improvement.


Sorry for your. Prayers for you and your family. God Bless 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I'm not conflicted at all about this.While I almost always support LE and the PGC in general,I never liked this and would like to to see it overturned as other states have done.They claim hunting is a highly regulated activity,therefore compliance checks over rules this.I understand it's law as it stands but I don't agree with it.They should need probable cause like every other LE agency.How would anyone like their car being searched for drugs or their house being searched for illegal weapons?I realize the PGC can't enter any building but the premis is the same,Check me at my vehicle but otherwise,leave me alone.


I most definitely see your point, and don't disagree. However, I still think it will lead to a lot of lawless hunting behind property lines. Obviously not everyone that owns land will run out and start breaking the law, but there are a lot that will.

That being said, while I've only ever been checked 3 times in my 40+ seasons, I do think that it is wrong for them to stop guys while they are hunting just to make sure they aren't doing anything wrong with no cause. 

If they would just wander around like every other hunter and only check someone if they had a reason, I wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> ...and to be honest I wouldn’t let them on my property even if I had to.


Yes you would.


----------



## dougell

As Ben Franklin once alluded to.Those who seek safety at the expense of liberty,deserve neither.I can't waiver on my percieved rights.Two years ago,I was in Treasure lake picking my son up.One of their armed security guards pulled me over for drifting through a stop sign.No problem,I pulled over and normally would have respectfully taken their bogus fine.Unfortunately,Paul Blart the mall cop decided to do a full felony stop and tried blinding me with his spotlight in my sideview mirror.I opened my door to blind him and he ordered me to shut my door lol.I told him rent a cops have no authority to do anything.It got real heated and He threatened to call the local twp police.I said go ahead,I haven't broken any laws but you're impersonating a police officer.Treat me with respect,don't violate my rights and we'll get a long just fine.

The first week of deer season,my son jumped on a 4 wheeler after school to hunt a spot owned by the conservation fund about three miles from home.The twp is in the process of trying open some roads up for ATV's but currently,they're aren't legal.Local LE is pretty lax about it as long as people are respectful though.Anyway,he was done hunting and pulling out of a parking area onto a twp road when Tom Henry and Colleen Shannon drove past.He shut the machine off when their break lights came on and they came back to check him.They looked his license over,checked to make sure his rifle was loaded and then just shot the breeze with him for about 20 minutes about how his season was going.They never even mentioned the 4 wheeler.They also found a yellow tag from last season in his bag,which isn't legal.They educated him and left him go.My son is a pretty good kid but the way they approached him was gonna have a big impact on what he thought of them in the future.They could have pinched him for two different things but he never got the impression that they were fishing for anything.That's the way it should be.Get the violators and leave everyone lese with a good impression.


----------



## jacobh

My condolences to you, Mary, and Sam Nick. So sorry to hear this


----------



## Pyme

Regarding the PAGC....

I've always had positive interactions with them any time I've encountered them in the field. I think a lot has to do with your initial demeanor and attitude at first contact. If you go on the defensive, or start to ooze attitude, then yeah, you'll find plenty of wardens and deputies that will take the opportunity to make your afternoon less than pleasant. But start with a smile and respect, and things usually go a lot smoother and quicker.

For those finding themselves being repeat customers, maybe you need to look inward, and ask yourself if you are attracting more attention than the next guy.


----------



## jacobh

Pyme said:


> Yes you would.


given the choice I would not sadly. Although many years ago it still sticks with me. If ai could stop them I would. I was polite but I was a teen. They were nice to my dad and my uncle turned to me and became instant arses. I won’t forget that. Even my dad said what’s this about. My dad was a cop for 20 yrs so it has nothing to do with authority either. I respect many cops but was never treated by them the way I was by the PGC


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> When I was younger I was continuously harassed by the PGC for no reason at all up by French creek state park. I hunted private land and was checked multiple times a week. I was basically treated like a criminal and was never caught doing anything wrong. Yet all year long was checked. After a while I lost all respect for the PGC and to be honest I wouldn’t let them on my property even if I had to. It’s a shame but like everything a couple ruin it for everyone!!!! I hope they win


This is the issue Scott.Courts have ruled that the open field doctrine can stand as is and this suit is trying to change that.As it stands now,hunting is a highly regulated activity and as a result,the PGC can come onto private property and check people without permission.They can't enter any buildings but anything they can see otherwise is fair game.Have a deer hanging in a garage with the door open,fair game.


----------



## rogersb

Bucket said:


> I read this morning that a couple hunting clubs are fighting the ability for a game official to "trespass" on their property. Could be interesting to see how it plays out.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on this. On one hand, I think there are some overzealous wardens that boarder on harassment with little to no cause. But, it I am allowed to restrict game wardens from coming on my land, then I'm basically free to do whatever I want behind my property lines without the worry of getting caught.


On the property I paid for I would like to do whatever I want within the confines of the law and shouldn't have any LE wandering around on a fishing expedition. Get a tip I'm doing something illegal, I'm ok with them taking a look. See me in florescent orange so they need to come walk around - nope! That said all I've ever had was positive interactions with PGC employees.


----------



## rogersb

Sorry for your loss Nick.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> given the choice I would not sadly. ....
> 
> If ai could stop them I would.


And that is what I meant.

When you say "I'd stop them"..... no, you wouldn't. 

Too many guys think they'd just stand there, put up their hand, and say "Nope". It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Mathias

Sorry Nick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Overzealous wardens!? Hell I’d just be happy to have a couple in my area up north.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Thank you again for all who have passed along well wishes and support. Unfortunately, the time came to say goodbye to our Dad this morning. Mom is still in the hospital and will likely be there for a while until she can make some improvement.


I'm so sorry Nick. Please accept my heartfelt condolences. Losing a parent is hard no matter what.


----------



## Pyme

rogersb said:


> On the property I paid for I would like to do whatever I want within the confines of the law and shouldn't have any LE wandering around on a fishing expedition. Get a tip I'm doing something illegal, I'm ok with them taking a look. _*See me in florescent orange so they need to come walk around *_- nope! That said all I've ever had was positive interactions with PGC employees.


I just tried searching the PAGC website, but I've never been very good at doing searches anywhere.

I also tried to "buy" another license online, but the system is too smart and wouldn't let me.

However, I wouldn't be surprised if we agree to a "consent" when we buy our licenses that just by wearing orange and carrying a weapon, we are showing that we are hunting and therefore agreeing to questioning, searches, etc, like we agree to being breathalyzed when we sign to get our drivers licenses.

Does anybody know for sure, or can find anything in writing?


----------



## Billy H

Sorry for your loss Nick.


----------



## dougell

rogersb said:


> On the property I paid for I would like to do whatever I want within the confines of the law and shouldn't have any LE wandering around on a fishing expedition. Get a tip I'm doing something illegal, I'm ok with them taking a look. See me in florescent orange so they need to come walk around - nope! That said all I've ever had was positive interactions with PGC employees.


That the way I see it as well.


----------



## Bucket

Pyme said:


> I just tried searching the PAGC website, but I've never been very good at doing searches anywhere.
> 
> I also tried to "buy" another license online, but the system is too smart and wouldn't let me.
> 
> However, I wouldn't be surprised if we agree to a "consent" when we buy our licenses that just by wearing orange and carrying a weapon, we are showing that we are hunting and therefore agreeing to questioning, searches, etc, like we agree to being breathalyzed when we sign to get our drivers licenses.
> 
> Does anybody know for sure, or can find anything in writing?


I was wondering this same thing.


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> I just tried searching the PAGC website, but I've never been very good at doing searches anywhere.
> 
> I also tried to "buy" another license online, but the system is too smart and wouldn't let me.
> 
> However, I wouldn't be surprised if we agree to a "consent" when we buy our licenses that just by wearing orange and carrying a weapon, we are showing that we are hunting and therefore agreeing to questioning, searches, etc, like we agree to being breathalyzed when we sign to get our drivers licenses.
> 
> Does anybody know for sure, or can find anything in writing?


Look up open fields doctrine.Essentially,it is the way you described it,although you didn't sign anything agreeing to it.Higher courts in Pa have upheld it.Other states have reversed it.This suit is another challenge to it.


----------



## Bucket

rogersb said:


> On the property I paid for I would like to do whatever I want *within the confines of the law* and shouldn't have any LE wandering around on a fishing expedition. Get a tip I'm doing something illegal, I'm ok with them taking a look. See me in florescent orange so they need to come walk around - nope! That said all I've ever had was positive interactions with PGC employees.


This is the problem. How do we or anyone know if you are acting within the confines of the law?

I guess I'm just playing devils advocate, but what if the adjacent property had a group of guys who you suspect have been killing everything in front of them and doing it all on their posted property. You have no proof, but the wardens aren't allowed to do anything about it to even check it out. 

I don't really like the way it is, but I also don't think it will work to keep them off private property all together.


----------



## Schleprock1

rogersb said:


> On the property I paid for I would like to do whatever I want within the confines of the law and shouldn't have any LE wandering around on a fishing expedition. Get a tip I'm doing something illegal, I'm ok with them taking a look. See me in florescent orange so they need to come walk around - nope! That said all I've ever had was positive interactions with PGC employees.


Years ago I saw a situation that they handled rather well. The woods I hunt are visible from the road. Especially in the winter when you're wearing fluorescent orange. On the next property a guy was sitting in his tree stand behind his house. When he was getting ready to head out in the morning he couldn't find his orange hat. So he did just about the dumbest thing he could do. He found his sisters white hat and headed up to the stand. When I left the next property he was still in the stand and there was a green pick-up parked along the road where they could see him. When he got out of the stand they saw where he was going and drove up the driveway to hand him his fine and explain how a white hat walking through the woods in rifle season is not a good idea.
In that case they could see a violation and had the right to walk up to his stand and fine him.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> This is the problem. How do we or anyone know if you are acting within the confines of the law?
> 
> I guess I'm just playing devils advocate, but what if the adjacent property had a group of guys who you suspect have been killing everything in front of them and doing it all on their posted property. You have no proof, but the wardens aren't allowed to do anything about it to even check it out.
> 
> I don't really like the way it is, but I also don't think it will work to keep them off private property all together.


How does anyone know that you're acting within the confines of the law while in your house?I don't know if you're smoking crack,making moonshine,ripping the tags off your mattress or sawing the barrel off of a rifle.Where do we draw the line?In my opinion,we draw the line at probable cause and anything less is tyranny.Again,this is coming rom a guy who's a pretty big supporter of the PGC.It's really no different than supporting red flag laws.

At one time,this never really bothered me because I rarely hunt private land and on the extremely rare occurrence I get checked,they never interfere with my hunt.However,I'm a pretty hard core conservative in that I believe in the constitution and bill of rights,without exception.In light of the crazy world we live in and the way our rights are constantly under attack,I refuse to give one millimeter.


----------



## Billy H

I had a not so great experience with them about 17 years ago. I was using a spotlight to see what was in the fields in a park down the road every morning on my way to work 5:00/6:00AM. It never occurred to me I was in violation ( no spotting after midnight) They were laying in wait one morning for me. Game warden pulled me over and a county park service truck was behind him. I was dumbfounded. When asked where I was going I told them going to work, which they already knew. I admitted to my mistake and didn't try to use ignorance as an excuse. Was very respectful. That guy Frisked me, went through the cab of my truck with a fine tooth comb, even looked in my lunch box. Acting like a jackass the whole time. He knew damn well I wasn't poaching deer. After all said and done as I drove off I just had laugh to myself knowing he failed to even look under the tonneu cover of the bed. I would think that would be more important than my lunch bucket. Got a fine in the mail for it. Later that summer I was helping the park service set up goose blinds for a controlled hunt. I relayed the story to the park service guy I was working with.. He turned all red and sheepishly told me he was the one that called the warden about my daily spotlighting and he was in the truck behind the warden. Was the last time I volunteered to help with the hunt.


----------



## dougell

There's good and bad Billy and I believe everything you said.I've gotten to know most of the WCO's around here because I live right where three or 4 districts meet.Most are really,really good guys but occasionally you get a jack wagon.Bad news travels faster than good news and that's why they have the reputation that they have.We had a guy for years who just retired for medical reasons.He was a good investigator but not a prick,looking for a constant pinch.His replacement is a young guy that I know casually.His wife and my daughter run barrel horses together so I've seen him around causally.His wife is an absolute peach.He shut down a 3 mile area for the first month of archery because a guy put some corn in front of a trail cam.Over reach?You bet and I was whizzed off.Then he went and treated my son with respect so I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt.I even emailed his supervisor to let him know that I appreciated the way he handled my son and I never email anyone.There's a guy in the neighboring district who's a jack wagon.I was at a PGC rifle range one day when he shoed up.It's not even his district.Myself and two other older guys were just sitting there talking.We all had our actioned opened and we all reloaded as evidenced by our plastic ammo boxes.The WCO walked around making small talk but you could tell he was fishing.He picked up a piece of pistol brass and asked if it was mine,even though I only had a rifle and obviously saved my brass.He was gonna try to pinch me for littering.Lot's of stories with this guy,some probably not true but even the other WCO's know what he's like.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> There's good and bad Billy and I believe everything you said.I've gotten to know most of the WCO's around here because I live right where three or 4 districts meet.Most are really,really good guys but occasionally you get a jack wagon.Bad news travels faster than good news and that's why they have the reputation that they have.We had a guy for years who just retired for medical reasons.He was a good investigator but not a prick,looking for a constant pinch.His replacement is a young guy that I know casually.His wife and my daughter run barrel horses together so I've seen him around causally.His wife is an absolute peach.He shut down a 3 mile area for the first month of archery because a guy put some corn in front of a trail cam.Over reach?You bet and I was whizzed off.Then he went and treated my son with respect so I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt.I even emailed his supervisor to let him know that I appreciated the way he handled my son and I never email anyone.There's a guy in the neighboring district who's a jack wagon.I was at a PGC rifle range one day when he shoed up.It's not even his district.Myself and two other older guys were just sitting there talking.We all had our actioned opened and we all reloaded as evidenced by our plastic ammo boxes.The WCO walked around making small talk but you could tell he was fishing.He picked up a piece of pistol brass and asked if it was mine,even though I only had a rifle and obviously saved my brass.He was gonna try to pinch me for littering.Lot's of stories with this guy,some probably not true but even the other WCO's know what he's like.


 I Hear you Doug, I don't pass judgment on a whole group for the actions of one.


----------



## hobbs4421

Niko, I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I Hear you Doug, I don't pass judgment on a whole group for the actions of one.


I would never assume you did and that first encounter can really set the stage for how you look at them in the future.My first several encounters were pretty favorable and that's probably why I never had animosity.I never had a bad encounter but I didn't like the way I was approached a couple times.Treat me with respect,you you'll get it right back.I have a buddy who was a deputy for 15 years and worked for the jack wagon who was at the rifle range.During that time,he was one of the most uptight sob's you'd ever meet.He still works for the PGC's food and cover but retired from being a deputy several years ago.He's so laid back now you wouldn't even believe he's the same guy.That line of work changes some people.I know I would make the worlds worst LE officer.


----------



## dougell

Here's a monkey wrench to throw in.It's legal for wardens and deputies to go onto private property to check hunters.Why is it not legal for them to go in and retrieve a wounded deer that a hunter shot?It is after all,the State's deer.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> It is after all,the State's deer.


It's the state's deer until you hit one with your vehicle.

Then they deny any relationship .... "Nope, not _my_ deer...."! 🥺

Why don't they pick up the repair bill for "their" deer running out in front of my truck?!? 🤪😅


----------



## Schleprock1

Pyme said:


> It's the state's deer until you hit one with your vehicle.
> 
> Then they deny any relationship .... "Nope, not _my_ deer...."! 🥺
> 
> Why don't they pick up the repair bill for "their" deer running out in front of my truck?!? 🤪😅


I can hear the conversation now. Can I have your name sir. Oh, I see here you did not fill all of your tags this year. Therefore, it is your fault you didn't harvest that deer earlier in the year with a proper weapon. Try to do it right next year....


----------



## Scott99

Nicko sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## 13third

Nick sorry for your loss. Prayers for peace and understanding. Today marks 4 year since my dad passed. It’s still hard to believe but it does get a tad easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias




----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7527148
> View attachment 7527149


They’re eating well!! Is that the same field edge you had the trespasser pic on cam too?


----------



## Mathias

Yes it is. Can’t say enough good about the grasses.


----------



## muzzypower

nicko said:


> Thank you again for all who have passed along well wishes and support. Unfortunately, the time came to say goodbye to our Dad this morning. Mom is still in the hospital and will likely be there for a while until she can make some improvement.


Oh man im sorry to hear this. Im not from penn but not far away in western ny and hit the gamelands every once in a great while. I keep tabs on this thread each year. I am very sorry for your loss Nick. Did not expect this as an update. Strength can be found through good memories…


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> How does anyone know that you're acting within the confines of the law while in your house?I don't know if you're smoking crack,making moonshine,ripping the tags off your mattress or sawing the barrel off of a rifle.Where do we draw the line?In my opinion,we draw the line at probable cause and anything less is tyranny.Again,this is coming rom a guy who's a pretty big supporter of the PGC.It's really no different than supporting red flag laws.
> 
> At one time,this never really bothered me because I rarely hunt private land and on the extremely rare occurrence I get checked,they never interfere with my hunt.However,I'm a pretty hard core conservative in that I believe in the constitution and bill of rights,without exception.In light of the crazy world we live in and the way our rights are constantly under attack,I refuse to give one millimeter.


I think the major difference in this is that while the landowner may own the land, they do not own the wildlife. The PGC has jurisdiction of enforcing hunting laws of the Commonwealth's wildlife be it on public or private property.


----------



## Billy H

The deer are all over this late season scrape


----------



## ZDC

I scrape late season deer with arrows


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I think the major difference in this is that while the landowner may own the land, they do not own the wildlife. The PGC has jurisdiction of enforcing hunting laws of the Commonwealth's wildlife be it on public or private property.


OK but the state police also have the authority of enforcing the state laws of this commenwealth.If there's no reasonable suspician that a game law has been broken,why can they enter private property to do a compliance check?


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> I think the major difference in this is that while the landowner may own the land, they do not own the wildlife. The PGC has jurisdiction of enforcing hunting laws of the Commonwealth's wildlife be it on public or private property.


Interesting angle, and one I hadn't considered.


----------



## dougell

If that's the case,why can't the PGC enter private property to retrieve a deer that another hunter shot?


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> OK but the state police also have the authority of enforcing the state laws of this commenwealth.If there's no reasonable suspician that a game law has been broken,why can they enter private property to do a compliance check?


I don't know. I'm not a lawyer. I suspect they can use something as simple as a license check to allow entry. You don't need a license to live in your home. But you do need a valid hunting license to sit in your front yard and hunt. 

As far as WCO's not being able to enter private property to retrieve deer, I think that is much more PGC policy than law. They may not claim that, but I that is what I suspect.


----------



## dougell

Let's look at this angle.Driving is a priviledge and you have to have a license just like hunting is.A cop just can't pull you over to check unless he has probable cause.He also can't pull you over because he suspects your drunk.He has to have probable cause.Why can a WCO come on your property to do a compliance check when a police officer needs probable cause.I don't have the answer and I suppose that's what this suit is all about.I don't like outlaws but I don't like having my rights violated either.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Let's look at this angle.Driving is a priviledge and you have to have a license just like hunting is.*A cop just can't pull you over to check unless he has probable cause.He also can't pull you over because he suspects your drunk*.He has to have probable cause.Why can a WCO come on your property to do a compliance check when a police officer needs probable cause.I don't have the answer and I suppose that's what this suit is all about.I don't like outlaws but I don't like having my rights violated either.


Actually, they do. It's called a DUI check point.

But, I understand what you are saying, and don't disagree.


----------



## rambofirstblood

nicko said:


> Thank you again for all who have passed along well wishes and support. Unfortunately, the time came to say goodbye to our Dad this morning. Mom is still in the hospital and will likely be there for a while until she can make some improvement.


Prayers sent, tell mom to hang in there!


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Actually, they do. It's called a DUI check point.
> 
> But, I understand what you are saying, and don't disagree.


That's on a public road,not private property.I'm not sure how they're even legal but they can't just pull you over without probable cause just to check your license.


----------



## 138104

Shooting a crossbow this year for archery was not my cup of tea. So, I decided to give it another go with a compound and try to keep the mass weight down. As pictured, it weighs 6.1#. So far, no pain, but soreness after a shooting session. It is set at 50#, so very easy to draw. 

Hoyt Ventum 33, QAD integrated rest, and Axcel Accuhunter with picatinny mount.

String color is BCY 452x in winter camo with electric blue servings.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> String color is BCY 452x in winter camo ...


Winter camo strings on a black bow.

Yeah, I see where you're going with that..... 😎


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Let's look at this angle.Driving is a priviledge and you have to have a license just like hunting is.A cop just can't pull you over to check unless he has probable cause.He also can't pull you over because he suspects your drunk.He has to have probable cause.Why can a WCO come on your property to do a compliance check when a police officer needs probable cause.I don't have the answer and I suppose that's what this suit is all about.I don't like outlaws but I don't like having my rights violated either.


This conversation really got me wondering about this. I'm linking a good article that reviews the law and how game/fish/waterway differs not insignificantly from how police may operate. As the article notes, this creates great tension between the game laws and the state constitution. By law, the act of hunting gives WCO's the right to inspect whether there is suspicion of legal violation or not. From reading the article, it certainly is murky water.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> This conversation really got me wondering about this. I'm linking a good article that reviews the law and how game/fish/waterway differs not insignificantly from how police may operate. As the article notes, this creates great tension between the game laws and the state constitution. By law, the act of hunting gives WCO's the right to inspect whether there is suspicion of legal violation or not. From reading the article, it certainly is murky water.


_"Commission officers possess the full power to arrest for any violations of the law, hunting and fishing related or not."_

Very odd as that article was written 5 years ago and game commission officers were not able to enforce trespass until recently, at least the way I understood it. For trespass violations you had to call police?


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> _"Commission officers possess the full power to arrest for any violations of the law, hunting and fishing related or not."_
> 
> Very odd as that article was written 5 years ago and game commission officers were not able to enforce trespass until recently, at least the way I understood it. For trespass violations you had to call police?


Again I suspect there is a not-so-fine line between able to and wanting to. Generally, full WCOs in any state have always had the ability to enforce any law. But there are probably 50-100 police officers in the state to every WCO. They could probably spend all year and their entire budget chasing down trespassing complaints. That just speculation on my part.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> _"Commission officers possess the full power to arrest for any violations of the law, hunting and fishing related or not."_
> 
> Very odd as that article was written 5 years ago and game commission officers were not able to enforce trespass until recently, at least the way I understood it. For trespass violations you had to call police?


Every WCO who I know didn't want to chase down trespassers during hunting season.However,some people wanted them to so that was part of the deal to get those three sundays.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Again I suspect there is a not-so-fine line between able to and wanting to. Generally, full WCOs in any state have always had the ability to enforce any law. But there are probably 50-100 police officers in the state to every WCO. They could probably spend all year and their entire budget chasing down trespassing complaints. That just speculation on my part.


Prior to getting 3 sundays to hunt,WCO's could only cite trespassers if there was a game law violation.


----------



## pops423

Read this thread all season long and thought I'd share a bit of my season here...

Over the last few years, my hunting style and mentality has changed a lot. I started self-filming about 6 seasons ago and it took me 3 years to get my first buck killed on film. After that, I started working on capturing better footage, enjoying the interactions and tried decoying. I've had a lot of success in Western PA with mature bucks and have captured some great footage of those moments.

This past year I was focused on 2 really good bucks for most of the season. One, a 135"+ 12pt, put on a 30 minute show as I filmed the encounter with him, 2 other bucks and a doe on November 1st.

On November 12th, I had this encounter with a mature buck. I caught him cruising the field about 100 yards downwind of me. A few grunts and a snort-wheeze later and he spotted the decoy and was on the move. I was intent on watching the show but had my bow in hand. Finally after watching him touch noses with my decoy, I decided to take a shot. Unfortunately, as I was trying to adjust my coat and anchor in, I bumped my thumb release. The shot was high thru the top of the back. I let him go for a while and searched to make sure. I knew he'd live to fight another day. I just found out he was taken the last Friday of rifle season.

Enjoy the footage.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

pops423 said:


> Read this thread all season long and thought I'd share a bit of my season here...
> 
> Over the last few years, my hunting style and mentality has changed a lot. I started self-filming about 6 seasons ago and it took me 3 years to get my first buck killed on film. After that, I started working on capturing better footage, enjoying the interactions and tried decoying. I've had a lot of success in Western PA with mature bucks and have captured some great footage of those moments.
> 
> This past year I was focused on 2 really good bucks for most of the season. One, a 135"+ 12pt, put on a 30 minute show as I filmed the encounter with him, 2 other bucks and a doe on November 1st.
> 
> On November 12th, I had this encounter with a mature buck. I caught him cruising the field about 100 yards downwind of me. A few grunts and a snort-wheeze later and he spotted the decoy and was on the move. I was intent on watching the show but had my bow in hand. Finally after watching him touch noses with my decoy, I decided to take a shot. Unfortunately, as I was trying to adjust my coat and anchor in, I bumped my thumb release. The shot was high thru the top of the back. I let him go for a while and searched to make sure. I knew he'd live to fight another day. I just found out he was taken the last Friday of rifle season.
> 
> Enjoy the footage.


I enjoyed looking at footage I got during spring turkey this past year. Was going to keep going with the archery deer season and have the cam on my bow (instead of the shotgun) but ended up inadvertently damaging the camera before the season got here. Back up cam I have provided lower quality and performed terribly in low light so I just said the hell with the idea till I get a replacement. 

Tough luck on the buck, with basically a miss and then someone else getting him, **** happens. Not positive yet but a really good one I nearly had in archery might have also been taken in the rifle season. 

I bumped my release drawing on a buck back in 2006 I believe; it was almost directly behind me at the base of my tree. I got pretty damn lucky though, arrow never touched him and he had no idea what happened as he stood there rotating his satellite dishes around. Was able to get another arrow drawn and made good on the 2nd opportunity.


----------



## perryhunter4

So catching up here on this potential law change….do you guys really like think wardens and WCO’s typically wander onto private property for no reason at all?? I would think 99.9% of the time when they do it’s for suspicion on one or many fronts. I don’t see or hear them just wandering on for nothing. Are you guys experiencing different? Not here. If anything, there’s a lot around here that goes unattended and could use more looking into or follow-up.


----------



## Bucket

perryhunter4 said:


> So catching up here on this potential law change….do you guys really like think wardens and WCO’s typically wander onto private property for no reason at all?? I would think 99.9% of the time when they do it’s for suspicion on one or many fronts. I don’t see or hear them just wandering on for nothing. Are you guys experiencing different? Not here. If anything, there’s a lot around here that goes unattended and could use more looking into or follow-up.


Me personally, I have only been approached at a parking area and at the camp, and it's been 25 years or so since I've even been checked there. I have yet had my hunt disturbed by a warden. My father in-law on the other hand hunts fairly close to the parking areas (he is in his upper 70's) and he was stopped twice in the woods and once getting back to his truck. (I told him he is a magnet and there is no way in hell I'm hunting with him). I would say in general, the people I talk to don't see wardens in the woods. But I'm sure there are some that do.

The article I read said that the game official laid in wait watching them on the 4th of July. I really find it hard to believe that someone would do that without some cause for suspicion.


----------



## 12-Ringer

People are People are People....there are greats and not so greats in walks of life from the classroom to the operating room to the trade crafts and field operations. Living and hunting so much here in the SE corner of of the State I have had my fair share of interactions wardens, deputies and park rangers and to be fair most have been positive, but it's the less than positive interactions that stick with you and jump to the forefront of your mind, it usually isn't until you take a moment of reflection that the positive interactions come to mind.


----------



## Mathias

Can’t wait for hunting to start again…..


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> Can’t wait for hunting to start again…..


Amen!

I've been keeping an eye on the forecast to see how much time I'm taking off next week. Assuming the rain isn't too bad, I'm going to take the grandson out Monday, then I hope to be back in a tree a day or two the rest of the week.


----------



## vonfoust

perryhunter4 said:


> So catching up here on this potential law change….do you guys really like think wardens and WCO’s typically wander onto private property for no reason at all?? I would think 99.9% of the time when they do it’s for suspicion on one or many fronts. I don’t see or hear them just wandering on for nothing. Are you guys experiencing different? Not here. If anything, there’s a lot around here that goes unattended and could use more looking into or follow-up.


It's the principle. No, I haven't seen or heard of an instance of this happening and I don't have anything to worry about. BUT, this is just one more step on a slippery slope. That will be enough before I get on a government rant and end up on someone's "watch list".


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Can’t wait for hunting to start again…..


I was headed out this morning but when I got downstairs noticed one of the dogs limping badly. We are going to give it a day to see how that works itself out.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Can’t wait for hunting to start again…..


My wife and I need to go on a venison eating binge before I think about heading out again.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> My wife and I need to go on a venison eating binge before I think about heading out again.


That doesn't sound like a bad deal


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> I was headed out this morning but when I got downstairs noticed one of the dogs limping badly. We are going to give it a day to see how that works itself out.


Hope everything is ok and the pup just slept funny.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> My wife and I need to go on a venison eating binge before I think about heading out again.


ditto, or i will be donating a bunch to my fam just so i can go play in the woods some more.


----------



## jacobh

vonfoust said:


> I was headed out this morning but when I got downstairs noticed one of the dogs limping badly. We are going to give it a day to see how that works itself out.


Sorry to hear this Chris. Was it the one u just ran? Hoping it’s just a muscle


----------



## vonfoust

Thanks. I don't think it's going to be anything. I expect I'll be taking them tomorrow morning. (It was the one I just ran.) It's not the worst thing in the world as this gives the barbwire cut on his face another day to heal. He gets pretty beat up this time of year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

One of the worst issues Storm had was he broke a toenail all the way at the bed...I think he got it caught between some stones running along a rock wall. That sucker bleed all over the place and wouldn't stop until the vet cauterized it. He would put as little weight on that foot as possible for almost a month and for him it was NUTS as he would still run all over the place with the typical GSP fever on three legs....I've said many times he's "special".


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> My wife and I need to go on a venison eating binge before I think about heading out again.


Do you just eat the cuts like you do beef? There are so many things you can do at home that burn through venison fairly quickly. I do snack sticks, summer sausage, pastrami, breakfast sausage, make venison vegetable soup and chili. Jerkey, etc. I just now got done casing up 6 pounds of summer sausage to smoke tommorow. I enjoy making this stuff as much as hunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The Hey Smokers Thread in the Stickies is FILLED with outstanding ways to burn through venison...snack sticks, ring bologna, jerky, etc...just beware...it's addicting....(lol),


----------



## perryhunter4

I save all my chunk meat until after season…then go to town with various items. Looking forward to canning again….turned out delicious last time. Going to have some “millers hot bologna” jars made too….love that stuff!
On another note, starting to see a number of bucks already shedding antlers on cams….a few with one side on.


----------



## jacobh

Looks good Billy is there cheese in there?


----------



## nicko

Got in some range therapy yesterday. I was having consistency issues with thisTraditions PA pellet flintlock so I left the pellets at home, used straight black powder for the load, and swabbed the bore after every shot with 91% alcohol. Much more consistency in 50 yard groups with straight BP ….. just need to get windage down after a couple adjustments. It was getting to the point I was not sure I even felt comfortable taking the gun out in late season but I will get in one more range session and as long as groups are consistent, I will roll with it in the second season


----------



## tyepsu

I know we get quite a bit of time to hunt in Pennsylvania, but it would be nice if they opened the late archery season on Xmas Eve or Xmas day, rather than the day after or in this year's case 2 days after. Most people are off work Friday and Saturday. It would be nice to be able to get out. Maybe I'll just go ahead and shoot my last doe in Ohio.


----------



## jacobh

Great shooting Nick. What type of bullets u using?


----------



## Mathias

I could hunt with one of these 😳


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Looks good Billy is there cheese in there?


Thanks, yes put some pepper jack in those. Was going to add jalapeño to two of them but didn't feel like going to get some. They will get smoked in the morning.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Great shooting Nick. What type of bullets u using?


TC Shockwave 250s.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I could hunt with one of these 😳
> View attachment 7528654


Pretty sure a flintlock like this will be in my future.


----------



## jacobh

Real nice groups. I have different kinds of sabots here too if u ever want to try different ones. I have a bunch of powerbelt aerolites


----------



## jacobh

Thought I saw it through the casing!! Yea we get hot cheese in ours from J mark martins. Just adds a little bite. Love it


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> I could hunt with one of these [emoji15]
> View attachment 7528654


That is stunning! Who makes it?


----------



## Mathias

Cabin Creek Muzzleloaders, somewhere in Pa. beautiful stuff!
I’m with ya Nick, some day.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Cabin Creek Muzzleloaders, somewhere in Pa. beautiful stuff!
> I’m with ya Nick, some day.


The flinty I bought is only traditional in the ignition system.....aside from that, black composite stock and crappy but functional fiber optic open sights. Which is kind of what I like about it. It's not a showpiece and is a straight up hunting flintlock that will not reduce me to tears if it gets dinged or marred. But the patched roundball guns like that are things of beauty.

Dixons in Kempton PA is as much a muzzleloading museum as it is an active muzzleloader shop. If anybody has any interest in traditional muzzleloading, it's a great place.


----------



## Mathias

I usually do a winter ride to Dixon’s to help defer cabin fever.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Cabin Creek Muzzleloaders, somewhere in Pa. beautiful stuff!
> I’m with ya Nick, some day.


Wow, they aren’t that far from me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scotchindian

AmericanLongRifles Forums - Index


AmericanLongRifles Forums - Index



americanlongrifles.org




If you wanna descend down the black powder/American longrifle rabbit hole, this will keep you occupied for a few years. Fair warning: it's as addictive as archery(for me anyhow), and there is a good chance you'll end up with the itch to build one yourself.


----------



## perryhunter4

I made a post a few weeks back on shooting my flintlock in as I traded an older RMC Accusporter in for a brand new one last winter. After almost 4 hours at the range I found a great combination for it. Gun is shooting great at 50 yds and open sights. Target pics are my last 2 shots on fresh target, one right on top of bill was an ever so slight adjustment to lower back sight reference. Couldn’t be happier.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Do you just eat the cuts like you do beef? There are so many things you can do at home that burn through venison fairly quickly. I do snack sticks, summer sausage, pastrami, breakfast sausage, make venison vegetable soup and chili. Jerkey, etc. I just now got done casing up 6 pounds of summer sausage to smoke tommorow. I enjoy making this stuff as much as hunting.
> View attachment 7528403


We do several different things. My wife likes venison but is fairly fussy though. I give a lot away as well. I still had a surplus from the 3 bid deer I got last year heading in to this season. But none of it will go to waste.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> The flinty I bought is only traditional in the ignition system.....aside from that, black composite stock and crappy but functional fiber optic open sights. Which is kind of what I like about it. It's not a showpiece and is a straight up hunting flintlock that will not reduce me to tears if it gets dinged or marred.


Did you ever check Boyd’s gunstocks to see if they have a nicer replacement?


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> I made a post a few weeks back on shooting my flintlock in as I traded an older RMC Accusporter in for a brand new one last winter. After almost 4 hours at the range I found a great combination for it. Gun is shooting great at 50 yds and open sights. Target pics are my last 2 shots on fresh target, one right on top of bill was an ever so slight adjustment to lower back sight reference. Couldn’t be happier.


Did they have them in-stock or did you order it?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Did you ever check Boyd’s gunstocks to see if they have a nicer replacement?


This gun just isn't nice enough to warrant that type of upgrade. I'd rather keep is as an ugly but effective flintlock and look at another gun or look into a custom made gun.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Did they have them in-stock or did you order it?


Abe' General Store in Oil City appears to have guns in stock. I bought mine from them and they mailed it to me.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Did they have them in-stock or did you order it?


I had to order this one. Only took about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## nicko

A little windage adjustment ….. I think I’m good. 50 yards


----------



## ZDC

Not going to be able to sight in my flinter until the 28th ( I'm not a member of the gun club so I needed a friend to take me) so my bow gets to go out the 27th


----------



## scotchindian

nicko said:


> A little windage adjustment ….. I think I’m good. 50 yards
> View attachment 7528991
> View attachment 7528992


Good shootin', nicko...


----------



## nicko

And a single shot at 75 yards. I will simply hold to the right if I get a shot. I at least now have consistent grouping with this gun so as long as I know where it’s going to go. I can make adjustments if a shot opportunity arises.

I had no consistency with this gun when shooting pellets so it’s nothing but straight black powder from now on.


----------



## vonfoust

I have that same gun Nicko. Problem I found with pellets is it just took too long for them to ignite. By the time it went off I had flinched and had it aimed (near as I could tell) about 3-4 feet over a deer (edit because 3-4 feet is too ambiguous. It was 3-4 feet at about 7 yards).


----------



## Pyme

vonfoust said:


> By the time it went off I had flinched and had it aimed (near as I could tell) about 3-4 feet over a deer (edit because 3-4 feet is too ambiguous. It was 3-4 feet at about 7 yards).


😅😅

Welcome to the wonderful world of flintlocks! 😂

I love shooting mine, but man can it be humbling. 🥴

(For what it's worth, I always seem to flinch low)


----------



## Schleprock1

For faster ignition try this. After loading stick your touch hole pick in the hole and open up a little hole in the packed powder. Then when priming the pan push a few grains of pan powder in the hole. Makes it almost instant.

Note: I did this with powder. Never used pellets.


----------



## CBB

Man you guys and all this gun talk....sheesh...


----------



## Schleprock1

CBB said:


> Man you guys and all this gun talk....sheesh...


Next thing you know we will be talking about crossbows.....................


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> Next thing you know we will be talking about crossbows.....................


Could you imagine


----------



## Pyme

CBB said:


> Man you guys and all this gun talk....sheesh...


Flintlocks aren't really guns, they just sound like them, if they choose to go off.

I can shoot a gun, and hit stuff.

Flintlocks, not so much... 🥴😅


----------



## Mathias

Now ya did it 😡


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> And a single shot at 75 yards. I will simply hold to the right if I get a shot. I at least now have consistent grouping with this gun so as long as I know where it’s going to go. I can make adjustments if a shot opportunity arises.
> 
> I had no consistency with this gun when shooting pellets so it’s nothing but straight black powder from now on.
> View attachment 7529060


Look on the bright side.If the deer is running to your left,you won't even have to lead him.


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> I made a post a few weeks back on shooting my flintlock in as I traded an older RMC Accusporter in for a brand new one last winter. After almost 4 hours at the range I found a great combination for it. Gun is shooting great at 50 yds and open sights. Target pics are my last 2 shots on fresh target, one right on top of bill was an ever so slight adjustment to lower back sight reference. Couldn’t be happier.


----------



## dougell

I have 2 rmc's for both my son and I.We usually kill at least a couple during the late season.The 240gr XTP's make them bleed.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> View attachment 7529123
> View attachment 7529121
> View attachment 7529123


What doesn’t that boy kill Doug? Lol. 
Judging by the pics, guessing he loves his too!! What are you shooting in it? Mine likes 90 grain of 3F and 250 grain Hornady Monoflex ML. …would not pattern my XTP’s to well.


----------



## perryhunter4

I mentioned this a few weeks ago…I have about 30 XTP’s (249 grain) I will no longer need. I would give them to a PA brethren ( don’t want any money for them).


----------



## dougell

He's been killing them with a flintlock since he's been 10.We shoot 85gr fff with 240gr XTPS and either a hornady or crusher sabot.I had an RMC with a 28" barrel that I used for quite a few years.He killed a couple deer with it so I got him his own a few years ago but with the 24" barrel.I liked it better so I sold my old one and bought a new one with the 24" barrel.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I have that same gun Nicko. Problem I found with pellets is it just took too long for them to ignite. By the time it went off I had flinched and had it aimed (near as I could tell) about 3-4 feet over a deer (edit because 3-4 feet is too ambiguous. It was 3-4 feet at about 7 yards).


Fairly certain that was the same problem I was having Chris. Straight black powder just ignited faster and limits my ability to screw things up.

i’ll keep any shots I might get at 50 yards or less.


----------



## 13third

perryhunter4 said:


> I mentioned this a few weeks ago…I have about 30 XTP’s (249 grain) I will no longer need. I would give them to a PA brethren ( don’t want any money for them).


Perry I use these outta my inline. I’ll gladly pay for them plus shipping if you still have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

13third said:


> Perry I use these outta my inline. I’ll gladly pay for them plus shipping if you still have
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got ‘em. I have 28 to be exact. I’ll take them out of the plastic cases and put in a padded envelope for shipping. PM me your address. Might not get them out until next week. 
I don’t want any $. Merry Christmas.


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> You got ‘em. I have 28 to be exact. I’ll take them out of the plastic cases and put in a padded envelope for shipping. PM me your address. Might not get them out until next week.
> I don’t want any $. Merry Christmas.


that’s what Archerytalk is all about… Archers helping gun hunters.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> And a single shot at 75 yards. I will simply hold to the right if I get a shot. I at least now have consistent grouping with this gun so as long as I know where it’s going to go. I can make adjustments if a shot opportunity arises.
> 
> I had no consistency with this gun when shooting pellets so it’s nothing but straight black powder from now on.
> View attachment 7529060


 Why not make the adjustment? Your pretty close. Could most likely get that thing dead nuts on .


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Why not make the adjustment? Your pretty close. Could most likely get that thing dead nuts on .


I took 7 shots today and I've noticed regardless of cleaning the barrel after every shot, accuracy starts to go downhill once I get close to 10 and then it requires a full breakdown and cleaning. I might be able to get to the range again on Sunday to make a final adjustment but if I can't, I can work with this by holding a touch right and keeping shots 50 yards and under.


----------



## Billy H

That scrape still bringing in deer daily.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> that’s what Archerytalk is all about… Archers helping gun hunters.


I started reading this, and was already thinking, "Yep".

And then I got to the end! 🤣


----------



## Mr. October

So I was just reading the latest PA Game News and there is a blurb discussing why the requirement to tag an ear vs. an antler. According to the PGC, tags on antlers leave the butcher shop with the h7nter when it is dropped off leaving the PGC short of data for research. This is pretty arbitrary reasoning. I’ve used 4 different butcher shops over the years. 2 of them return the antlers when you pick up the meat. The other 2 both require the animals to be skinned. If the tag is attached to an ear on a skimmed carcass, the PGC certainly isn’t going to see the tag either way. For hunters that butcher their own deer, it’s a wash. If I have antlers, that’s where my tag is attached and it will always be that way.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> So I was just reading the latest PA Game News and there is a blurb discussing why the requirement to tag an ear vs. an antler. According to the PGC, tags on antlers leave the butcher shop with the h7nter when it is dropped off leaving the PGC short of data for research. This is pretty arbitrary reasoning. I’ve used 4 different butcher shops over the years. 2 of them return the antlers when you pick up the meat. The other 2 both require the animals to be skinned. If the tag is attached to an ear on a skimmed carcass, the PGC certainly isn’t going to see the tag either way. For hunters that butcher their own deer, it’s a wash. If I have antlers, that’s where my tag is attached and it will always be that way.


Yeah, because the ear stays behind when you get a euro or shoulder mount…lol!


----------



## jacobh

In Md u get 2 tags one that stays with meat and one that stays with carcass. May be something for Pa to consider


----------



## CBB

I really liked Missouris system this year. Very user friendly app to buy your license and report your kill. 
Makes us here in Peeyay look like we're still in the stone ages


----------



## perryhunter4

CBB said:


> I really liked Missouris system this year. Very user friendly app to buy your license and report your kill.
> Makes us here in Peeyay look like we're still in the stone ages


Been using it for years and it is extremely simple and fast!! It’s very nice!


----------



## CBB

perryhunter4 said:


> Been using it for years and it is extremely simple and fast!! It’s very nice!



This was my 3rd trip to Missouri and first year using it. Can't say enough good things about it


----------



## scotchindian

nicko said:


> that’s what Archerytalk is all about… Archers helping gun hunters.


Classic!!!


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, because the ear stays behind when you get a euro or shoulder mount…lol!





jacobh said:


> In Md u get 2 tags one that stays with meat and one that stays with carcass. May be something for Pa to consider


NJ there really isn’t a tagging requirement anymore.


----------



## jacobh

CBB said:


> I really liked Missouris system this year. Very user friendly app to buy your license and report your kill.
> Makes us here in Peeyay look like we're still in the stone ages


Yep Md I buy all tags online and print my license!! They have a app to report harvests and 2 tags like I said above.


----------



## tyepsu

Wish late archery opened tomorrow instead of Monday.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> that’s what Archerytalk is all about… Archers helping gun hunters.


Mathias just had a heart attack


----------



## vonfoust

CBB said:


> I really liked Missouris system this year. Very user friendly app to buy your license and report your kill.
> Makes us here in Peeyay look like we're still in the stone ages


West Virginia makes us look like we're in the stone ages


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> Mathias just had a heart attack


lol.
I understand some of these guys need all the help they can get 🤭😄


----------



## 138104

Gosh, enough with the gun talk…lol!

Decided to shoot through paper today. The middle row was the first round, then the shooter’s left and last was the shooter’s right. This was at 8 ft with the same arrow. I have a left tear, but chalking it up to grip inconsistencies. The vanes can earn their keep…lol!

Later today I will shoot broadheads and then should be good to go for Monday.


----------



## vonfoust

Merry Christmas everyone. Probably won't be back on until next week.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^^^ Same to you!

*🎁** Merry Christmas 🎄... *to all you sobs!


----------



## CBB

Merry Christmas fellas


----------



## 13third

Mathias said:


> lol.
> I understand some of these guys need all the help they can get


Me and my group of friends are those guys!

































We will take all the help we can get!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

^^^ I don’t mind a little help either!!! I love hunting


----------



## Billy H

Christmas Eve buck .


----------



## Pyme

A break from the hunting stuff....

I took advantage of the weather, broke out the fly rod and went steelhead fishing today. Erie streams are low and clear, but a good number of fish in them if you're willing to walk to find the right water.

We caught a few, and saw a few more being caught. With the forecast of upcoming rain, it's going to get better next week. 👍


----------



## CBB

Time is wrong but a survivor with potential


----------



## ZDC

Merry Christmas fellow Pennsylvanians

May God be with you 

Have a blessed day


----------



## perryhunter4

Yippee Ki Yay!……Merry Christmas PA gang!!


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## perryhunter4

I got these undies in my stocking lol…. You gotta read the card in the pic… I was laughing hilariously. Thought I’d share with a group of hunters


----------



## LetThemGrow

Merry Christmas!

perry….I hope u call her bluff. Those are funny!


----------



## 138104

Merry Christmas!


----------



## perryhunter4

LetThemGrow said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> perry….I hope u call her bluff. Those are funny!


LTG - great to see you buck buddy!!!


----------



## Mathias

Merry Christmas guys, hope it’s a good one.


----------



## jacobh

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## nicko

Merry Christmas everybody.

Good to see you back LTG.


----------



## scotchindian

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Gene94

Merry Christmas to all! I'm pumped about late archery. Last night all of the sudden had 3 bucks show up on camera again! Would've passed 2 of them in early season probably but I'm fooling myself to say I wouldn't shoot them in late season.























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice Gene! I’m not getting any bucks on my cell cams but look forward to checking my regulars up north.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Had a new buck show up during gun season, limps with back left leg.


----------



## CBB

You guys ever have an issue changing your tactacam camera settings from the app? I wanted to change the camera delay and from alkaline to lithium batteries. I can get to the settings page and there is a little icon that tells me what each setting option is but I can't change them


----------



## jacobh

It will take 24 hours for it to change. It’ll update then save the changes


----------



## Gene94

CBB said:


> You guys ever have an issue changing your tactacam camera settings from the app? I wanted to change the camera delay and from alkaline to lithium batteries. I can get to the settings page and there is a little icon that tells me what each setting option is but I can't change them


Assuming that when you select your changes you then are hitting "apply settings" at the top of the page?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Gene94 said:


> Assuming that when you select your changes you then are hitting "apply settings" at the top of the page?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk



I click the little green gear setting tab and I can see the setting that the camera is currently using but cannot change them and not seeing an "apply settings" tab


----------



## Gene94

Here's how it should look









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Got it had to go to the home screen, click on the cam and the little wrench thing and could change them. Thanks!


----------



## Gene94

Glad you got it figured out[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

May all you Christmas ham be perfectly glazed and the perogies be soft


----------



## CBB

Gene94 said:


> Glad you got it figured out[emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk



Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## Mathias

Rain (likely) or shine, tree time tomorrow.


----------



## Lcavok99

This is kind of a long shot, but I had my bow stolen out of my truck in Southside Pittsburgh on November 10th. I've been scouring craigslist, facebook marketplace, and ebay since but never saw it listed for sale. Its a Mathews ChillR with an 8" bee stinger, HHA sight, QAD rest, Mathews quiver with Injexion arrows, no D loop, and written on the riser in sharpie is a quote "follow through". If anyone has seen or bought a ChillR used in the Pittsburgh area that fits the description that I described PM me, I'd be willing to buy it back. Attached are photos of the bow


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn man that sucks…I hope it turns up!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

The post Christmas season always makes me think of cold temps and snow in the mountains but again that doesn't look to be the case. I have 3 days left in my 2022 to hunt this week then I will turn 100% of my attention to our feathered friends. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> The post Christmas season always makes me think of cold temps and snow in the mountains but again that doesn't look to be the case. I have 3 days left in my 2022 to hunt this week then I will turn 100% of my attention to our feathered friends.


Dad will likely want to go out a bit since he still has all his tags, especially if the temps stay on the milder side. I might take another doe if the stars align, and the mood strikes me.

I'm assuming by "feathered friends" you mean turkey. Think I'm going to put my mouth call maker to work pretty soon and test out some new builds to slay birds with come Spring


----------



## 138104

Lcavok99 said:


> This is kind of a long shot, but I had my bow stolen out of my truck in Southside Pittsburgh on November 10th. I've been scouring craigslist, facebook marketplace, and ebay since but never saw it listed for sale. Its a Mathews ChillR with an 8" bee stinger, HHA sight, QAD rest, Mathews quiver with Injexion arrows, no D loop, and written on the riser in sharpie is a quote "follow through". If anyone has seen or bought a ChillR used in the Pittsburgh area that fits the description that I described PM me, I'd be willing to buy it back. Attached are photos of the bow


That sucks. Did you check local pawn shops?


----------



## 138104

I’m all ready for tomorrow. Does have been coming by my stand in the AM for the last week, so hope they follow the script tomorrow morning. I’m really liking this Ventum.


----------



## CBB

Pulled 4 cards today. Lots of turkey on cam. No daylight activity from the deer. 
The VX3 33 is ready to go.. just need a big doe to cooperate


----------



## Mathias

Moved a stand earlier, I think it will be a productive location late season and beyond.
The Ventum looks mean! Hope to shoot the Hoyts this week.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Perry24 said:


> I’m all ready for tomorrow. Does have been coming by my stand in the AM for the last week, so hope they follow the script tomorrow morning. I’m really liking this Ventum.


I mistakenly first read that as "the doe have been camping my stand in the am for the last week". 

You could swap out the grip for a fatter style right. I've grown very comfortable with how the old style seated into my palm when drawn, but I guess I wouldn't know if I'd like that smaller grip till I tried it.


----------



## nicko

Haven’t been in much of a mood to think about hunting but some woods time is much needed. Looks like precipitation will not roll in until about 10 or 11 AM so should have a few hours in the morning and with decent temps. Will be going with the flintlock and keeping shots at 50 yards or less.

I finally got the deer back from the processor that I shot on the first Sunday of gun season. He is a single man operation and he said he got overwhelmed this year. My box ended up being behind about 25 to 30 other boxes inside his freezer so I had to call to check on the status… Never had to wait 3 1/2 weeks to get a deer back.


----------



## Pyme

My wife and I were walking our dogs in the woods beyond our back pasture earlier today, and passed two of my ladder stands that I set up back in September (actually just more or less re-set, as they've been in place year after year; I just remove all straps except one loose one that I leave to keep them up against the trees; I just check everything over and replace all straps) in anticipation of actually starting up hunting again this year. 

I never made it out in archery or rifle season.

I mentioned late archery and muzzleloader coming in tomorrow. She asked me if I'm going out. I just said, "Nope, still haven't convinced myself to start again". 

She just said, "I get it", and we kept on going.

Maybe next year.....

I'll go out in the next week or two to remove the straps, again, leave one old one around the tree, and call it a year.

The dogs had a blast. 😊


----------



## Lcavok99

Perry24 said:


> That sucks. Did you check local pawn shops?


Here and there I have. There's an arrest warrant out for the guy who stole it, Long story but I caught him in the act coming back for more and got his drivers license in a "scuffle". Cops wont go outside the city to arrest him.


----------



## Pyme

What part of "outside of the city" is he from?


----------



## Mr. October

Lcavok99 said:


> This is kind of a long shot, but I had my bow stolen out of my truck in Southside Pittsburgh on November 10th. I've been scouring craigslist, facebook marketplace, and ebay since but never saw it listed for sale. Its a Mathews ChillR with an 8" bee stinger, HHA sight, QAD rest, Mathews quiver with Injexion arrows, no D loop, and written on the riser in sharpie is a quote "follow through". If anyone has seen or bought a ChillR used in the Pittsburgh area that fits the description that I described PM me, I'd be willing to buy it back. Attached are photos of the bow


Well, I'll pass it along and keep an eye out in the eastern part of the state.


----------



## Mr. October

Lcavok99 said:


> Here and there I have. There's an arrest warrant out for the guy who stole it, Long story but I caught him in the act coming back for more and got his drivers license in a "scuffle". Cops wont go outside the city to arrest him.


It's just great isn't it? Report a crime, supply overwhelming evidence and nothing happens. 

A friend of mine had his credit card # stolen. The dude ordered a pizza. The victim had his home address and phone number and the police wouldn't do anything so he called him and told him his pizza wasn't coming.


----------



## Lcavok99

Pyme said:


> What part of "outside of the city" is he from?


Had the stuff stolen in southside, he's from Duquesne. Its maybe a 15 minute drive from southside.


----------



## nicko

I have two more antlerless 5C tags and still have the buck tag. Two deer are in the freezer but if a doe gives me a chance with the flinty, I don't know I will be able to keep my finger off the trigger. Anybody going buck-only in late season?


----------



## Lcavok99

Mr. October said:


> It's just great isn't it? Report a crime, supply overwhelming evidence and nothing happens.
> 
> A friend of mine had his credit card # stolen. The dude ordered a pizza. The victim had his home address and phone number and the police wouldn't do anything so he called him and told him his pizza wasn't coming.


The same guy was arrested for homicide, shooting at cops, fighting a K9, distribution, DUI, having an unregistered pistol, all within the past 5 years or so. This is him. Sad I lost my bow and a bunch of other hunting stuff but at least got a few good uppercuts in and got his ID.


----------



## 138104

Lcavok99 said:


> Here and there I have. There's an arrest warrant out for the guy who stole it, Long story but I caught him in the act coming back for more and got his drivers license in a "scuffle". Cops wont go outside the city to arrest him.


Maybe try small claims court?


----------



## 138104

Lcavok99 said:


> The same guy was arrested for homicide, shooting at cops, fighting a K9, distribution, DUI, having an unregistered pistol, all within the past 5 years or so. This is him. Sad I lost my bow and a bunch of other hunting stuff but at least got a few good uppercuts in and got his ID.


Damn, he should be removed from society. Why in the hell won’t they arrest him?


----------



## jacobh

Theft is theft Id contact the chief of police and state cops


----------



## perryhunter4

Lcavok99 said:


> Here and there I have. There's an arrest warrant out for the guy who stole it, Long story but I caught him in the act coming back for more and got his drivers license in a "scuffle". Cops wont go outside the city to arrest him.


This is just ludicrous!! Our society really has turned inside out. What a joke!


----------



## Lcavok99

Perry24 said:


> Damn, he should be removed from society. Why in the hell won’t they arrest him?


Its the southside of PGH, this type of stuff happens all the time there. They're underpaid and understrength. The police department said its not worth it to go out of their way for him, and that he will likely be arrested again soon and they would deal with it then.


----------



## nicko

Lcavok99 said:


> The same guy was arrested for homicide, shooting at cops, fighting a K9, distribution, DUI, having an unregistered pistol, all within the past 5 years or so. This is him. Sad I lost my bow and a bunch of other hunting stuff but at least got a few good uppercuts in and got his ID.


You're one of the lucky few who actually caught the thief and got some level of satisfaction in the process. Unfortunately, losers like him are no stranger to the judicial system.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mr. October said:


> It's just great isn't it? Report a crime, supply overwhelming evidence and nothing happens.
> 
> A friend of mine had his credit card # stolen. The dude ordered a pizza. The victim had his home address and phone number and the police wouldn't do anything so he called him and told him his pizza wasn't coming.


A friendly “ visit” would have been funny too [emoji1787]! 
I hate, hate thieves!!


----------



## jacobh

My buddy got into a fight and cops were waiting at his door by the time he got home. That was with no theft involved. It makes no sense.


----------



## Mathias

He looks like one of today’s poster boys. Next week he’ll be on a State Farm commercial schooling us.
Not defending all cops, but oftentimes their hands are tied by ‘progressive’ politicians, Chiefs and DA’s.
The push is on to decriminalize so many crimes as trying to change the demeanor of the populace has failed.


----------



## Lcavok99

Mathias said:


> He looks like one of today’s poster boys. Next week he’ll be on a State Farm commercial schooling us.
> Not defending all cops, but oftentimes their hands are tied by ‘progressive’ politicians, Chiefs and DA’s.
> The push is on to decriminalize so many crimes as trying to change the demeanor of the populace has failed.


You're exactly right. When I called the station 2 weeks after it happened frustrated, he finally told me that they cant go after a lot of guys because of racial issues. He told me in Southside they cant even pull people over for traffic violations in fear that the cops might be called racist and it'll cause an issue or something. That's not my opinion, that's just exactly what the station told me, no joke.


----------



## jacobh

My dad was a cop for 20 years. If someone stole something the cops would be on their door step!!! This isn’t a minor violation is theft. I’d demand to chief to do something and let them know you’ll contact local papers if not and post publicly. This isn’t a blown out light or speeding ticket


----------



## Lcavok99

jacobh said:


> My dad was a cop for 20 years. If someone stole something the cops would be on their door step!!! This isn’t a minor violation is theft. I’d demand to chief to do something and let them know you’ll contact local papers if not and post publicly


Already have, Channel 11 news in PGH did a small story on it. Not only did I have the bow stolen, but also my glock 22. During the fight I didnt know he had it on him, and he pulled it on me and I had to walk away. Guy has 3 felony warrants I got his ID and still no arrest made. Abysmal failure in policing if you ask me.


----------



## Billy H

They know who he is and where he lives, He stole your bow and pistol and pulled it on you and they did nothing? Not saying your lying. I'm finding this hard to believe. WTH is wrong with your local law inforcement.


----------



## jacobh

Lcavok99 said:


> Already have, Channel 11 news in PGH did a small story on it. Not only did I have the bow stolen, but also my glock 22. During the fight I didnt know he had it on him, and he pulled it on me and I had to walk away. Guy has 3 felony warrants I got his ID and still no arrest made. Abysmal failure in policing if you ask me.


Yea I’d contact state police then. There’s zero reason this guy shouldn’t be arrested. I know guys who got arrested for a lot less. Again I hear there not getting people on lesser crimes but pulling a gun on someone and theft? Dosent get much more serious


----------



## Billy H

Not to mention a felon with a weapon.


----------



## Lcavok99

Billy H said:


> They know who he is and where he lives, He stole your bow and pistol and pulled it on you and they did nothing? Not saying your lying. I'm finding this hard to believe. WTH is wrong with your local law inforcement.
> [/QUOTEook up Aaron Lemant Swan on PA docket. You'll see the warrants dated Nov. 18th for it.





Billy H said:


> They know who he is and where he lives, He stole your bow and pistol and pulled it on you and they did nothing? Not saying your lying. I'm finding this hard to believe. WTH is wrong with your local law inforcement.


Look up Aaron Lemant Swan on PA docket if you dont believe me. You'll see the arrest warrants dated Nov. 18th.


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> The post Christmas season always makes me think of cold temps and snow in the mountains but again that doesn't look to be the case. I have 3 days left in my 2022 to hunt this week then I will turn 100% of my attention to our feathered friends.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Pheasants?


----------



## Lcavok99

Lcavok99 said:


> Look up Aaron Lemant Swan on PA docket if you dont believe me. You'll see the arrest warrants dated Nov. 18th.


I have no reason to lie, attached is the police report. Don't mind the stuff blued out, is my personal information.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Really is a sad state of affairs….sorry you’re experiencing this….


----------



## Pyme

Lcavok99 said:


> The police department said its not worth it to go out of their way for him, and that he will likely be arrested again soon _*and they would deal with it then.*_


They're probably hoping the "street justice system" takes care of it before then, on a permanent basis, and they can just move on to the next one. Easier, cheaper, and longer lasting results.

Can't say I'd shed a tear myself if it happened that way.


----------



## ZDC

Lcavok99 said:


> Here and there I have. There's an arrest warrant out for the guy who stole it, Long story but I caught him in the act coming back for more and got his drivers license in a "scuffle". Cops wont go outside the city to arrest him.


What is his name


----------



## ZDC

Never mind it is Aaron Swan

Maybe we should get a little possy together and load up the shotguns to "convince" our good friend Aaron.

When law enforcement fails it is our job to protect our community from people like Aaron.


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to all this week. I'll be out Friday and Saturday


----------



## Billy H

Good luck late season all that get out.


----------



## 138104

Beautiful morning!


----------



## Mathias

Didn’t head out, but for sure beautiful!


----------



## vonfoust

Pouring rain here. With a positive test yesterday my week just opened up for some tree quarantining.


----------



## jacobh

Damn Chris stay safe brother


----------



## Mathias

Must be pretty good if he’s hitting the tree! Good stuff.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Pouring rain here. With a positive test yesterday my week just opened up for some tree quarantining.


Hope you kick COVID’s butt! Are you taking anything to treat it?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry to hear it Chris….good luck dealing with it.


----------



## nicko

Hoping it is mild and manageable Chris.

Saw two flatheads about 200 yards away but everything is so quiet and dry there’s no way I could even attempt to get close enough to them. Good to see them up on their feet.


----------



## 138104

Had 2 fawns below me earlier. No precipitation, but wind is kicking up.


----------



## Mr. October

Lcavok99 said:


> Its the southside of PGH, this type of stuff happens all the time there. They're underpaid and understrength. The police department said its not worth it to go out of their way for him, and that he will likely be arrested again soon and they would deal with it then.


And prosecuting attorney's in the cities (I won't dive into politics) don't _actually_ prosecute anyone. Like the recent Chicago case where 5 men involved in a deadly, urban shootout weren't charged because they were "engaged in mutual combat".


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> A friendly “ visit” would have been funny too !
> I hate, hate thieves!!


They victims live in Maryland. The perp was in Texas. It would have been a long ride. LOL!


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> And prosecuting attorney's in the cities (I won't dive into politics) don't _actually_ prosecute anyone. Like the recent Chicago case where 5 men involved in a deadly, urban shootout weren't charged because they were "engaged in mutual combat".


Ahhh, they were just “*expressing“ *themselves.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Hope you kick COVID’s butt! Are you taking anything to treat it?


Thanks all. Nothing but over the counter stuff and kind of on the verge of not needing that right now too.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> They know who he is and where he lives, He stole your bow and pistol and pulled it on you and they did nothing? Not saying your lying. I'm finding this hard to believe. WTH is wrong with your local law inforcement.


Welcome to life in 2021.


----------



## jacobh

I’ve got a few people I’d like to express myself to


----------



## Mathias

Don’t be bashful 😆


----------



## 138104

Had 2 nice sized does out in the neighbors pasture, but ended up busting me and went the other way.


----------



## Mathias

At least you’re having fun! Sometimes seeing them is good enough.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Thanks all. Nothing but over the counter stuff and kind of on the verge of not needing that right now too.


Glad to hear it and hope it stays that way


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> At least you’re having fun! Sometimes seeing them is good enough.


True, but in the mood to kill one today. First time in a while I’ve felt that way…lol!

I see them mulling around still, so might come back my way.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


>


Live shot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


>


😲Is that a trail cam or your phone!?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Phone


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


>


Damn, that’s a nice one! Are you out hunting?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I was…..just getting back to the truck now (Ridley)….saw this guy last night while out scouting a new area…was coming out of the woods and just got back in the truck when a doe blasted across the road in front of me and he was chasing her. He stopped about 40 yards short of crossing the road after her.…went back this morning with my climber and saw him at roughly 90 yards chasing a doe again….that was about 7:30…at 8:00 an army of mountain bikers came through and seem to have no interest in leaving the trails and they have lopped me 2x since…so I’m out…


----------



## 12-Ringer

Joys of suburbia[emoji849]…kind of frustrating to be honest. I think I have this guys sheds from the spring but not totally sure as I couldn’t get a long enough look…on the bright side…was the only truck there


----------



## Mathias

Off topic- but what isn’t?!
Kids built this on the Tennessee farm, wedding venue.


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> Never mind it is Aaron Swan
> 
> Maybe we should get a little possy together and load up the shotguns to "convince" our good friend Aaron.
> 
> When law enforcement fails it is our job to protect our community from people like Aaron.


Regardless of what you think is right, announcing it on a social media site is not a wise option. Can’t deny premeditation if ya plan something illegal and post it on AT.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Off topic- but what isn’t?!
> Kids built this on the Tennessee farm, wedding venue.
> View attachment 7531265


Very cool…are they planning to host weddings, as a service business? Remind me again, how many acres did they lock down?


----------



## Mathias

Yes a business venture, all of ‘22 is booked, working on ‘23.
Under 200 acres.


----------



## CBB

Woke up this morning not feeling too hot. Went to work for an hour and left. Headache, chills, achy...
Been a 48-72 hour bug running through our shop since last week. Just woke up to 2-3 " of snow on the ground in the last 3 hours. 
No chance I'll be out until the weekend now.

Good luck out there fellas


----------



## Pyme

Guys are showing pictures of clear skies, and talking crunchy ground.

I woke up to a mostly white covered ground here in the NW part of the state. It's a wet snow that's melting fast as it turns over to a very light misty rain.


----------



## 138104

Wish I had good news to share, but unfortunately I don’t. Arrowed this buck around 9:30. Shot looked good, but had trouble finding blood. Found about 7” of arrow and then some blood. Tracked sooner than I wanted, but it was snowing Followed for approximately 200 yds and lost blood at my neighbors driveway. Never found any beds, so don’t think I kicked him up. I decided to back out and will grid search later.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Shot looked good, ....
> 
> I decided to back out and will grid search later.


You'll find him..

Post pictures. 👍


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> Wish I had good news to share, but unfortunately I don’t. Arrowed this buck around 9:30. Shot looked good, but had trouble finding blood. Found about 7” of arrow and then some blood. Tracked sooner than I wanted, but it was snowing Followed for approximately 200 yds and lost blood at my neighbors driveway. Never found any beds, so don’t think I kicked him up. I decided to back out and will grid search later.


Good luck getting him 

Post pictures


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> You'll find him..
> 
> Post pictures. [emoji106]





ZDC said:


> Good luck getting him
> 
> Post pictures


You both are more confident than I am right now.


----------



## dougell

Did you see the impact?


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Did you see the impact?


No. He kicked at the shot and ran. Blood was bright red on the part of the arrow I found. I didn’t have anything to mark the last blood I found, so that section is in the woods. Snow likely washed the blood off. Will take some surveyors tape to mark so easier to see from a distance. If he is dead, I am hoping he will stick out against the snow. There will be 3 of us grid searching.


----------



## nicko

Good luck Dave. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dougell

Which part of the arrow did you find?Have some confidence.There's probably a better chance that he's dead vs alive.


----------



## CBB

Good luck finding him


----------



## hobbs4421

Good luck Perry on the recovery! I hope ya find him without to much trouble!


----------



## Mathias

Good luck on finding him. 🤞🏻


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> No. He kicked at the shot and ran. Blood was bright red on the part of the arrow I found. I didn’t have anything to mark the last blood I found, so that section is in the woods. Snow likely washed the blood off. Will take some surveyors tape to mark so easier to see from a distance. If he is dead, I am hoping he will stick out against the snow. There will be 3 of us grid searching.


Wish you the best Dave!


----------



## scotchindian

Good luck Perry24, hoping to see a picture this evening.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Was able to find blood across the neighbor’s driveway and up the hillside, but it was spotty. The only hope is it was non-lethal. I got 23” of penetration, but no idea what I could have hit to keep it from passing through.

The red area is the search area. The blue dot is where my stand is. The line shows the approximate travel route he took. The red X is the last spot we found blood. 

I failed. I hate this feeling. Might call it a season.


----------



## Pyme

Don't give up. 

How cold is it where you're at? We still have scattered snow on the ground over here, I'd feel okay looking for a deer tomorrow morning here.


----------



## Pyme

Also, I'd edit your post. I'd be covering up the name of the business at the bottom of your satellite screenshot, as well as the road designator that's visible. I just put the business in my Google Maps, and boom, I had the same image on my phone, showing your house.

Great way to advertise to thieves that you have hunting stuff, and to let them know when you're not home because you're posting from the woods.


----------



## nicko

It never feels good losing one but they are extremely tough animals. My buddy put a bad hit on one last year and I’m almost positive I saw the same deer a couple weeks later with a high shoulder wound but otherwise looking normal. We try to do everything right but some things are out of your control. 

Fixed head or mechanical?


----------



## Spirit wild

13third said:


> Me and my group of friends are those guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will take all the help we can get!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that guy! Lol brennan Nice bucks boys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> It never feels good losing one but they are extremely tough animals. My buddy put a bad hit on one last year and I’m almost positive I saw the same deer a couple weeks later with a high shoulder wound but otherwise looking normal. We try to do everything right but some things are out of your control.
> 
> Fixed head or mechanical?


Fixed- Magnus Stinger


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> Fixed- Magnus Stinger


Was he quartering ? I know on a single lung they can go for miles unfortunately.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Was he quartering ? I know on a single lung they can go for miles unfortunately.


Pretty much broadside. We never found a bed either. It was just quarter-sized drops most of the way.

I double-checked the yardage and that was what I shot for. This is the 2nd buck I failed to recover from this stand. I am 2-2 on does out of it. I felt like I was calm at the shot. Just weird.


----------



## Mathias

Big girl, about kicked my a** dragging her out.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the big nanny!!!


----------



## 138104

Congrats! Bet that was a short blood trail.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt!!! Tenderloins, backstraps, burger.......


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Matt!

I am anxious to read your reviews of the new bows you shoot soon….


----------



## Mathias

Have to say once again, the SevR 1.5 heads are amazing. This shot was only 8-10myards, but she fell in sight, maybe 50 yards from stand.
After I shot her, a buck ran off from about 60 yards in front of me, never saw him moving, couldn’t tell how big he was.


----------



## nick060200

Mathias said:


> Have to say once again, the SevR 1.5 heads are amazing. This shot was only 8-10myards, but she fell in sight, maybe 50 yards from stand.
> After I shot her, a buck ran off from about 60 yards in front of me, never saw him moving, couldn’t tell how big he was.


I've really want to try those heads. I shot the Ulmers when they 1st came out. I liked that you could lock the head and practice with them.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Have to say once again, the SevR 1.5 heads are amazing. This shot was only 8-10myards, but she fell in sight, maybe 50 yards from stand.
> After I shot her, a buck ran off from about 60 yards in front of me, never saw him moving, couldn’t tell how big he was.


My son used them to kill his doe. Not a ton of blood, but dropped in sight. I thought about using them, but didn’t think it would be a good idea since I am only drawing 50#.


----------



## jacobh

I shoot the 2.1 and they pour blood out. Best head made to date in my eyes


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Big girl, about kicked my a** dragging her out.
> View attachment 7531832
> View attachment 7531833
> View attachment 7531834


Congrats Matt! Does that increase or decrease the cost of the bow in the classi’s….lol!


----------



## Mathias

perryhunter4 said:


> Congrats Matt! Does that increase or decrease the cost of the bow in the classi’s….lol!


I just hope I don’t regret it. This bow requires zero thought, it’s like it’s part of me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Was able to find blood across the neighbor’s driveway and up the hillside, but it was spotty. The only hope is it was non-lethal. I got 23” of penetration, but no idea what I could have hit to keep it from passing through.
> 
> The red area is the search area. The blue dot is where my stand is. The line shows the approximate travel route he took. The red X is the last spot we found blood.
> 
> I failed. I hate this feeling. Might call it a season.


Sorry to hear Dave!! I was pulling for you at work. I would walk a bigger grid tomorrow and see if you could come up with anything else. That’s a hell of a lot of penetration!!


----------



## John_pro

Good luck to everyone going out for the extended season! I’m starting to see a few bucks shed out pretty earlie! Found the first fresh one of the year last week. Hopefully they hold on for a few more weeks!


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Big girl, about kicked my a** dragging her out.
> View attachment 7531832
> View attachment 7531833
> View attachment 7531834


Nice job! Some prime meat right there.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Was able to find blood across the neighbor’s driveway and up the hillside, but it was spotty. The only hope is it was non-lethal. I got 23” of penetration, but no idea what I could have hit to keep it from passing through.
> 
> The red area is the search area. The blue dot is where my stand is. The line shows the approximate travel route he took. The red X is the last spot we found blood.
> 
> I failed. I hate this feeling. Might call it a season.


I've been fortunate in recent seasons but I know that feeling. It sucks. I've adopted the "guided hunt" mentality for myself. If I draw blood these days I consider my tag burned. I'm not saying you (or anyone else should) but it is a small gesture I can make for my own conscience especially not knowing for sure whether or not the animal is dead.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> My son used them to kill his doe. Not a ton of blood, but dropped in sight. I thought about using them, but didn’t think it would be a good idea since I am only drawing 50#.


The 1.5 should work fine. They are actually designed for max penetration and lighter draw weights.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Have to say once again, the SevR 1.5 heads are amazing. This shot was only 8-10myards, but she fell in sight, maybe 50 yards from stand.
> After I shot her, a buck ran off from about 60 yards in front of me, never saw him moving, couldn’t tell how big he was.


I've killed my last 3 archery deer with them. I'm DEFINITELY a believer. Big slices and lots of blood through all three.


----------



## Mathias

Dave24, sorry for the bad outcome. Knowing the resiliency of these deer, you’ll see him agin (isn’t that how you rural Pennsyltuckians say it 😀)


----------



## 12-Ringer

John_pro said:


> Good luck to everyone going out for the extended season! I’m starting to see a few bucks shed out pretty earlie! Found the first fresh one of the year last week. Hopefully they hold on for a few more weeks!
> 
> View attachment 7532151
> 
> View attachment 7532153


We have two shed buck on film already…nice find! The weather this year has been crazy??

You guys see the news about the shed hunter in MO who found a dead body?



https://www.yahoo.com/news/man-searching-deer-antlers-finds-215109389.html



Found plenty of odd things while out searching, sure glad never came across something like a body


----------



## 138104

Another member suggested looking for the other half of the arrow around the shot site. I didn’t find the arrow, but did determine where he was standing at the shot. This is the hair I found. Looks like regular body hair to me, but figured I would check here since most of you have more experience tracking than I do.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> I've been fortunate in recent seasons but I know that feeling. It sucks. I've adopted the "guided hunt" mentality for myself. If I draw blood these days I consider my tag burned. I'm not saying you (or anyone else should) but it is a small gesture I can make for my own conscience especially not knowing for sure whether or not the animal is dead.


That’s the plan. I just haven’t decided if I will try to fill my doe tag though.


----------



## jacobh

Looks like body hair


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Another member suggested looking for the other half of the arrow around the shot site. I didn’t find the arrow, but did determine where he was standing at the shot. This is the hair I found. Looks like regular body hair to me, but figured I would check here since most of you have more experience tracking than I do.


Yep, I'd keep searching for him. That looks promising.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> That’s the plan. I just haven’t decided if I will try to fill my doe tag though.


Sometimes crazy things happen that can't initially be explained and not everything is within our control.Without witnessing it,it's impossible to even guess what happened.Generally speaking,if the hit was mariginal but fatal,the deer will show up with enough searching if it wasn't pushed.It sounds like you did your part to do both so there may be a good chance that you hit high and the deer will be fine.

You would have gotten full penetration if it was a gut shot so I think you can rule that out,At that poundage,you would have gotten very little if any penetration if you hit the shoulder anywhere.My guess is either a backstrap hit or a neck shot.If either of them are the case,the deer will be no worse for the wear so don't beat yourself up.If it were me,I'd go out and try to specificaklly target that but,just for closure.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Big girl, about kicked my a** dragging her out.


That's my least favorite part


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> That's my least favorite part


It's like a good workout though. Feels good when you are finished.


----------



## 138104

Well, found the rest of the arrow. Looks like tallow to me, so likely high or way forward. Going to spend some time searching, so we’ll see what happens.


----------



## dougell

Low and forward.You don't usually see that chunky tallow on a back strap hit.Usually it's just a thin film.The deer will most likely survive but you never know.My son shot a doe this year at about 200 yards with a 6.5 creedmoor.He thought he gut shot it so we just waited til morning since it was almost dark when he shot it..We found it about 75-100 yards away,stiff as a board.About two hours after he shot it,we saw it laying down in a field about 100 yards away from where he shot it,but in the opposite direction.There was no legal way to finsih it off so we just let it go.When we found it,she had a big channel blown right through the bottom part of her brisket,just below the heart.I'm still kinda surprised it ended up being a fatal hit.You never know but I bet that deer survives.


----------



## nicko

Flint-o’clock on Tuesday afternoon. In for the late shift.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Well, found the rest of the arrow.


Where was the arrow in relation to the shot location?

At the spot where the deer stood or out along the trail somewhere?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Pyme

You missed the "hoofing her nose" at him part! 😄

(Do deer have a thumb and one finger, or two fingers.... ? 🤔 )


----------



## j.d.m.

Trying to enjoy an evening sit on game lands. I guess I picked wrong spot. This piece is mostly groomed for pheasant hunters, and has 2 gun ranges on it. Neighbor had 3 or 4 dogs they must keep locked up out side. Those dogs been barking and crying like they getting beaten. Non stop. Hear whistles and dog collar bells up above me in fields, and now people just rapid unloading guns at the range. Definitely a waste of a hunt.


----------



## j.d.m.

What I don’t understand is, the range is way further then what I’m hearing the shots. Clearly 2 different fins, and seem to be close by. The range is too far for this. I guess people just decided to pull over and use this piece of game lands as a range. And to think some of us are in here with camo on.


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> Where was the arrow in relation to the shot location?
> 
> At the spot where the deer stood or out along the trail somewhere?


Arrow was close to the shot location.

I did some more grid searching and also re-checked some thick areas. I also found a bunch of beds, but none had blood in them. I am hopeful it wasn’t fatal and he’ll show up on my trail cams soon. Since his travel was uphill on 2 separate occasions, I imagine he wasn’t hurt too bad. Can’t imagine a fatally hit deer would travel uphill and past some thick cover without bedding down.


----------



## nicko

So in the picture I posted from my hunt location this afternoon (which Matt expertly doctored up with the CGI deer head), you can to see two wooden utility poles all the way at the top of the powerline. Now this property that I hunt, my self and my buddy are the only two that have permission to hunt on that section of it. About 4 o’clock, I looked up and two guys are standing all the way at the top by the utility poles wearing orange And they have rifles which is legal in the section of Berks 5C for late season. I am not wearing orange because I’m hunting with the flintlock and I’m not expecting to have to deal with other hunters. They were about 250 yards off so I waved an arm with my hat over my head to get their attention so they knew I was there but they stood there for a good five minutes staring down the powerline. I don’t think they really noticed my movement. Then, one of them started walking right down the powerline and when it became apparent he was just going to keep coming, I stood up and put both of my arms over my head and waved them back-and-forth. That got his attention, he turned around and went back where he came from… But the other guy remained posted at the top of the powerline looking straight down which would put me in his line of fire. I decided it wasn’t worth it and bailed out on that spot.

And my first wave of the arm to get their attention sent two deer running off through the woods. Go figure.


----------



## j.d.m.

That’s some fine PA hunting there, Nick. Goes line with my experience tonight on Game lands. Got to my truck and went down towards where the shots were coming from. About 500 yards there sits 2 vehicles off the road, right around where the shots were at. Those guys just hopped into the woods and set-up a target practice session, shooting hand guns. Now any camo hunter can be in the woods right now, and those guys were just shooting along. Most likely they didn’t want to buy a permit to use the range, so they just use spots of timber where hunters can be. Morons!!


----------



## jacobh

I picked up 4 chukars at lunch and ran to local gamelands to shoot them with my pup to work on retrieving. Pull in lots full. I pull up and ask a guy if they stocked. He says well truck was here but had no birds on it. Said guys flew into lot and ran down after the truck!!!! I parked got pup and my son walked down planted chukars and pointed shot and retrieved. Couple shots and guys were running to our location. We just laughed at them and walked out. Guys literally just hovering in parking lot waiting. It’s really pathetic


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> Arrow was close to the shot location.
> 
> I did some more grid searching and also re-checked some thick areas. I also found a bunch of beds, but none had blood in them. I am hopeful it wasn’t fatal and he’ll show up on my trail cams soon. Since his travel was uphill on 2 separate occasions, I imagine he wasn’t hurt too bad. Can’t imagine a fatally hit deer would travel uphill and past some thick cover without bedding down.


Yeah I don't think that deer is dead. And I bet he makes it just fine. Usually hair like that is never a good sign in my experience. Not sure I ever found hair with a center punch deer. I've only found hair on bad hits unfortunately. But with the arrow and and the blood you described it doesn't sound lethal to me.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> I picked up 4 chukars at lunch and ran to local gamelands to shoot them with my pup to work on retrieving. Pull in lots full. I pull up and ask a guy if they stocked. He says well truck was here but had no birds on it. Said guys flew into lot and ran down after the truck!!!! I parked got pup and my son walked down planted chukars and pointed shot and retrieved. Couple shots and guys were running to our location. We just laughed at them and walked out. Guys literally just hovering in parking lot waiting. It’s really pathetic


Actually talked my wife into taking the dogs for a walk (I called it hunting so she could say she went hunting) today at the local GL. We get there and 2-3 trucks in the parking lot. Walk a loop for about 2 hours, mostly to just let the guys that truly wanted to work their dogs do so. 

We start getting back around towards my truck and I realize the one parking lot that had no vehicles in it now has 5. Keep coming around a bit farther and there are guys sitting on a gravel pile eating lunch and I can now see no less than 7 guys. My wife says "I didn't realize how many people are in to this."
Get back to our parking lot and it's now packed. Guy loading up his dog and I start talking and he tells me that the stocking truck is on the way. "I have no idea how all these jackwagons know it's coming but the locals always do." (I cleaned it up a little bit )

I have no idea how someone can think that's fun. Glad we got out of there before my wife saw the spectacle.


----------



## Mr. October

j.d.m. said:


> That’s some fine PA hunting there, Nick. Goes line with my experience tonight on Game lands. Got to my truck and went down towards where the shots were coming from. About 500 yards there sits 2 vehicles off the road, right around where the shots were at. Those guys just hopped into the woods and set-up a target practice session, shooting hand guns. Now any camo hunter can be in the woods right now, and those guys were just shooting along. Most likely they didn’t want to buy a permit to use the range, so they just use spots of timber where hunters can be. Morons!!


Totally illegal on game lands . . but since when did that ever stop anyone?


----------



## Mr. October

I can't help but notice the "Midway USA" ad popping up on the page for me with their logo "Just about everything for reloading". Except primers. And powder. 

Not unique to Midway right now and I did score 3 lbs. of powder (different kinds) at Dunkelbergers's during deer season.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Well, found the rest of the arrow. Looks like tallow to me, so likely high or way forward. Going to spend some time searching, so we’ll see what happens.


That looks like brisket to me. I'm guessing that still a live deer.


----------



## jacobh

vonfoust said:


> Actually talked my wife into taking the dogs for a walk (I called it hunting so she could say she went hunting) today at the local GL. We get there and 2-3 trucks in the parking lot. Walk a loop for about 2 hours, mostly to just let the guys that truly wanted to work their dogs do so.
> 
> We start getting back around towards my truck and I realize the one parking lot that had no vehicles in it now has 5. Keep coming around a bit farther and there are guys sitting on a gravel pile eating lunch and I can now see no less than 7 guys. My wife says "I didn't realize how many people are in to this."
> Get back to our parking lot and it's now packed. Guy loading up his dog and I start talking and he tells me that the stocking truck is on the way. "I have no idea how all these jackwagons know it's coming but the locals always do." (I cleaned it up a little bit )
> 
> I have no idea how someone can think that's fun. Glad we got out of there before my wife saw the spectacle.


Chris these guys are shooting glorified chickens and think they’re “hunting”. Truthfully it’s not hard when they’re flying off the truck to kill 2 birds but guys feel like they really accomplished something. I put 4 chukars out shot them Dakota retrieved great I turn around and guys are standing there. I said here I want them??? They took them lol


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Chris these guys are shooting glorified chickens and think they’re “hunting”. Truthfully it’s not hard when they’re flying off the truck to kill 2 birds but guys feel like they really accomplished something. I put 4 chukars out shot them Dakota retrieved great I turn around and guys are standing there. I said here I want them??? They took them lol


Chukar is some pretty good eating . . .


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir I love em. Wrap em in bacon and throw on grill


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Actually talked my wife into taking the dogs for a walk (I called it hunting so she could say she went hunting) today at the local GL. We get there and 2-3 trucks in the parking lot. Walk a loop for about 2 hours, mostly to just let the guys that truly wanted to work their dogs do so.
> 
> We start getting back around towards my truck and I realize the one parking lot that had no vehicles in it now has 5. Keep coming around a bit farther and there are guys sitting on a gravel pile eating lunch and I can now see no less than 7 guys. My wife says "I didn't realize how many people are in to this."
> Get back to our parking lot and it's now packed. Guy loading up his dog and I start talking and he tells me that the stocking truck is on the way. "I have no idea how all these jackwagons know it's coming but the locals always do." (I cleaned it up a little bit )
> 
> I have no idea how someone can think that's fun. Glad we got out of there before my wife saw the spectacle.


There's always a few who know exactly when and word spreads fast.Usually they only do one late season stocking but this year I believe they're doing three.I went to SGL44 around 10:00am LAST FRIDAY.I'm pretty sure they stocked either tuesday or wed.Anyway,When I pulled in,there were about a dozen or so trucks.The dog and I did a big easy loop for about 1.5 hours,For the first time in the past 4 years,we didn't have a single bird up and she really only got excited one time.I only heard one volley of shots.


----------



## LostnWoods1

We put Some bow drives on in 5D. We killed 4 yesterday and buddy found 5th one this morning. 

these deer are like rabbits this time of year. Have to kick them up and get them moving. 

2 drivers and three hunters.


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> There's always a few who know exactly when and word spreads fast.Usually they only do one late season stocking but this year I believe they're doing three.I went to SGL44 around 10:00am LAST FRIDAY.I'm pretty sure they stocked either tuesday or wed.Anyway,When I pulled in,there were about a dozen or so trucks.The dog and I did a big easy loop for about 1.5 hours,For the first time in the past 4 years,we didn't have a single bird up and she really only got excited one time.I only heard one volley of shots.


Down here Doug they stock same times every week. Between 11-1….. last week they stocked Monday which it’s usually wed thur or Friday so guys missed out lol. So now this week they just came in everyday and sit from 11-1 in lot waiting. It’s like opening day of trout. Truck pulls in they take off literally running to stocking truck. I wish they’d start stocking at night. I stopped going to gamelands after my 1st experience this year. Saw a lot of cars assumed they stocked. Went got dressed grabbed my dog and headed over to find out the truck just got there!!!! I stood at my truck talking to a guy who said is this your 1st time?? I said never seen this before. He tells me they literally get on a bull horn and say u can begin hunting then the war starts!!! I packed my dog up and left.


----------



## dougell

I've never been out the day they stocked so I can't tell you what it's like.Most days when I pull in there's already several dozen vehicles.These game lands are massive so after about a 20 minute walk,you don't run into many people.I'm not out there for the birds.I'm out there to spend time with my dog and I want her to work for any bird I have to shoot.I love watching her do her thing,.It's tough in these game lands though because there's just endless amounts of heavy cover and the birds just learn to run ahead of the dog.When you have patchy cover,the birds have a tendency to hold tight for a pointing breed and we don't have much of that.I probably should get up early once in a while and get there before 50 dogs work the areas over.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Worse than opening day of trout season down here. I don’t even go on a stocking day unless I go out for the last hour or so of the day…just not worth it. Too many potential problems!


----------



## dougell

I try to avoid crowds as well.For some reason,my dog has developed a dislike for other dogs.When we hunt she's all business.She'll tolerate a quick sniff from another dog but just wants left alone to do her thing.If the other dog persists,it's on.She just hates dogs.We actually don't have any low mirrors in the house because we're afraid she'll realize that she's a dog and hate herself.


----------



## jacobh

Haha mine is a social butterfly. Loves other dogs but get close to his bird he growls at them. Other then that he loves to play


----------



## dougell

Mine is fine with other dogs until unless she's hunting.Go near her bird and it's gonna get ugly.


----------



## dougell

What do you all think of this?I opposed full inclusion in the beginning because I knew the technology was in it's infancy.I then learned to accept and even support crossbow inclusion because I was told nobody would be able to afford it,it would fall apart and would be too hard to cock.Now we have budget priced crossbows shooting 400+ fps.I tried to be objective but now we have 500 fps crossbows with rangefinding scopes.
Offering amazing arrow speeds with pinpoint accuracy, the Ravin® Crossbow R500 Sniper Crossbow Package gives crossbow hunters amazing long-distance capability. One of the fastest, most accurate, and compact designs ever offered by Ravin, the R500 uses the new HexCoil® Cam System to rocket arrows downrange up to 500 fps with a big game-dropping 222 ft. lbs. of energy! Allowing the cams to rotate a full 360°, this advanced powerplant delivers huge power and advanced accuracy from a design that measures just 3.6" from axle to axle when cocked. The Sniper package pairs this powerful design with an easy-adjusting, single reticle Adjustable Turret Scope, Scope Level, and premium arrows for perfectly balanced shots on short- or long-distance shots. This extreme-performance design also features a silent VersaDrive Cocking System, which uses an internal screw drive to move the proven Trac Trigger Firing System for easy cocking and decocking. This advanced cocking system features an internal clutch to prevent over-cocking, and reduces the felt draw weight to just 17 lbs. 8.4-lb. crossbow comes fully assembled and pre-tuned and features an advanced trigger system with automatic safety and anti-dry fire technologies. Built-in sling mounts. Draw Weight: 300 lbs. Power Stroke: 15". Overall Length: 28". Package includes: Adjustable Turret Scope, quiver with mounting bracket, six .001 arrows with field points, and removable cocking handle.
Manufacturer model #: R051.

Innovative R500 crossbow built for extreme distance performance
Advanced HexCoil Cam System - blazing speeds with amazing accuracy
Big power - 500 fps with 222 ft. lbs. of energy
Comes with easy-adjusting Adjustable Turret Scope, Scope Level, and premium arrows
Compact - just 3.6" from axle to axle when cocked
Silent VersaDrive Cocking System - silently cocks or de-cocks, felt draw weight of 17 lbs.
Internal clutch - prevents overcocking
Trac-Trigger Firing System - improved accuracy
Advanced trigger system with automatic safety and anti-dry fire technologies
Fully assembled and pre-tuned
Package includes: Adjustable Turret Scope, quiver with mounting bracket, six .001 arrows with field points, and removable cocking handle


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> What do you all think of this?I opposed full inclusion in the beginning because I knew the technology was in it's infancy.I then learned to accept and even support crossbow inclusion because I was told nobody would be able to afford it,it would fall apart and would be too hard to cock.Now we have budget priced crossbows shooting 400+ fps.I tried to be objective but now we have 500 fps crossbows with rangefinding scopes.
> Offering amazing arrow speeds with pinpoint accuracy, the Ravin Crossbow R500 Sniper Crossbow Package gives crossbow hunters amazing long-distance capability. One of the fastest, most accurate, and compact designs ever offered by Ravin, the R500 uses the new HexCoil Cam System to rocket arrows downrange up to 500 fps with a big game-dropping 222 ft. lbs. of energy! Allowing the cams to rotate a full 360°, this advanced powerplant delivers huge power and advanced accuracy from a design that measures just 3.6" from axle to axle when cocked. The Sniper package pairs this powerful design with an easy-adjusting, single reticle Adjustable Turret Scope, Scope Level, and premium arrows for perfectly balanced shots on short- or long-distance shots. This extreme-performance design also features a silent VersaDrive Cocking System, which uses an internal screw drive to move the proven Trac Trigger Firing System for easy cocking and decocking. This advanced cocking system features an internal clutch to prevent over-cocking, and reduces the felt draw weight to just 17 lbs. 8.4-lb. crossbow comes fully assembled and pre-tuned and features an advanced trigger system with automatic safety and anti-dry fire technologies. Built-in sling mounts. Draw Weight: 300 lbs. Power Stroke: 15". Overall Length: 28". Package includes: Adjustable Turret Scope, quiver with mounting bracket, six .001 arrows with field points, and removable cocking handle.
> Manufacturer model #: R051.
> 
> Innovative R500 crossbow built for extreme distance performance
> Advanced HexCoil Cam System - blazing speeds with amazing accuracy
> Big power - 500 fps with 222 ft. lbs. of energy
> Comes with easy-adjusting Adjustable Turret Scope, Scope Level, and premium arrows
> Compact - just 3.6" from axle to axle when cocked
> Silent VersaDrive Cocking System - silently cocks or de-cocks, felt draw weight of 17 lbs.
> Internal clutch - prevents overcocking
> Trac-Trigger Firing System - improved accuracy
> Advanced trigger system with automatic safety and anti-dry fire technologies
> Fully assembled and pre-tuned
> Package includes: Adjustable Turret Scope, quiver with mounting bracket, six .001 arrows with field points, and removable cocking handle


You can get rangefinding sights for compounds and the speed progression is the same we saw in the compound world. I think we might have hit the speed threshold based on current designs and material limitations, but who knows. I personally don’t have an issue with it.


----------



## dougell

I was shooting around 290 fps in the mid 90's with a Mathews feather max.I'm shooting 305fps now with a VXR.I don't believe the speed progression is even close.When crossbows were first allowed.most were in the 330 fps range.Now the low end models are shooting 400+ fps.Yes you can get a rangefinding sight for a bow.I wouldn't use one but they are avaialable.Still,you have to have perfect form and a perfect follow through to make perfect shots with a compound.There's a big difference between that at shooting a 500 fps crossbow on a shooting stick.I'm not against crossbow inclusion but I believe there has to be a limit and I believe we're way past that threshold.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> I was shooting around 290 fps in the mid 90's with a Mathews feather max.I'm shooting 305fps now with a VXR.I don't believe the speed progression is even close.When crossbows were first allowed.most were in the 330 fps range.Now the low end models are shooting 400+ fps.Yes you can get a rangefinding sight for a bow.I wouldn't use one but they are avaialable.Still,you have to have perfect form and a perfect follow through to make perfect shots with a compound.There's a big difference between that at shooting a 500 fps crossbow on a shooting stick.I'm not against crossbow inclusion but I believe there has to be a limit and I believe we're way past that threshold.


I get where you are coming from, but what difference does it make if it shoots 300 fps or 500, especially if you know the range?


----------



## dougell

Because it's no longer a close range weapon like archery season is designed for.There just has to be a limit in my opinion.Why not just allow scoped inline throughout the entire archery season?


----------



## LetThemGrow

I’ll be curious to see if high speed bows such as Ravin will hold up to the tremendous forces they are under. I personally know of 2 people this year who had their cables pop while uncocked and in storage. Imagine if that was on your shoulder when it let loose!! A rash of this, or a recall, could really slow down the Ravin freight train.


----------



## dougell

I supported crossbow inclusion because the ease of use allowed physically challenged people to participate.cROSSBOWS ALWAYS HAD AN ADVANTAGE AND i'M FINE WITHAT BUT IT'S JUST GETTING RIDICULOUS.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> I’ll be curious to see if high speed bows such as Ravin will hold up to the tremendous forces they are under. I personally know of 2 people this year who had their cables pop while uncocked and in storage. Imagine if that was on your shoulder when it let loose!! A rash of this, or a recall, could really slow down the Ravin freight train.


tHEY SAID THE SAME THING WHEN THEY HIT 400 FPS AND NOW THAT'S JUST THE TYPICAL CROSSBOW,.


----------



## hobbs4421

Perry24 said:


> Well, found the rest of the arrow. Looks like tallow to me, so likely high or way forward. Going to spend some time searching, so we’ll see what happens.


Glad ya found the arrow. Arrow doesn’t look real promising to me. I wonder if that is back strap on the arrow. I’ve hit deer in the back strap before and hit spine but not spinal cord and the deer got away.


----------



## hobbs4421

LostnWoods1 said:


> We put Some bow drives on in 5D. We killed 4 yesterday and buddy found 5th one this morning.
> 
> these deer are like rabbits this time of year. Have to kick them up and get them moving.
> 
> 2 drivers and three hunters.


Boy that sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## 138104

hobbs4421 said:


> Glad ya found the arrow. Arrow doesn’t look real promising to me. I wonder if that is back strap on the arrow. I’ve hit deer in the back strap before and hit spine but not spinal cord and the deer got away.


Yeah, at this point I am no longer actively searching. Since I needed permission from 3 different property owners, they are aware that I wounded a deer. I texted them pictures so if they happen to see him or find his remains they can let me know.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Because it's no longer a close range weapon like archery season is designed for.There just has to be a limit in my opinion.Why not just allow scoped inline throughout the entire archery season?


Even with compounds, archers are taking shots well over 60 yds these days. While I am not one of them, it can be done. I believe Levi Morgan took an animal at 100 yds.


----------



## Billy H

Without getting into the whole xbow debate. I personally think the inclusion SUCKS!


----------



## dougell

It can be done but not many are doing it with a compound.I personally don't know a single person who would attempt a 60 yard shot with a compound.I've killed a lot of deer over the past 40 years with a compound and only ever shot 2 over 40 yards.I pass on multiple 40 yard shots every year that I could probably easily make.A rested 500fps crossbow is an entirely different story.


----------



## 138104

Regardless of what we think, the PGC won’t remove crossbows considering license sales are already down. They could have a minimum cocked width like some states do. That would be interesting.


----------



## dougell

I used to shoot a lot of 3D and now I may go 2 or 3 times a year just for fun.I can honestly say,the bow I shoot today really isn't any more effective than what I was using 30 years ago.It has less hand shock,maybe a little more speed and slightly more quiet.Other than that,my actual success rate with a deer in range isn't any better.Plop a 500 fps crossbow on a rest and it's a completely different ball game.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They’re not braking the speed of sound so any consternation over speeds is a little silly.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Regardless of what we think, the PGC won’t remove crossbows considering license sales are already down. They could have a minimum cocked width like some states do. That would be interesting.


I'm not interested in seeing them removed.That will never happen anyway.I'm just curious to see what other people think about the evolution of technology with them.Again,I generally support crossbow use but feel that there should be a limit.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> They’re not braking the speed of sound so any consternation over speeds is a little silly.


Do you really think that a weapon capable of consistently killing deer at ranges close to 100 yards should be allowed in archery season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Again,I generally support crossbow use but feel that there should be a limit.


A limit on what…speed?


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> I'm not interested in seeing them removed.That will never happen anyway.I'm just curious to see what other people think about the evolution of technology with them.Again,I generally support crossbow use but feel that there should be a limit.


I should have worded that better. I doubt they will put limits on what is permitted.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> A limit on what…speed?


Yes


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Do you really think that a weapon capable of consistently killing deer at ranges close to 100 yards should be allowed in archery season.


Unfortunately, There are plenty of guys constantly shooting at deer at 100 yards, if something is available that could help them be more proficient, I am all for it…I don’t agree with shots at that distance with any archery equipment, but what I agree with doesn’t seem to matter to those who take those shots (lol)…


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Yes


I doubt it will happen….


----------



## dougell

I'm not for it because these kinds of speeds will encourage more of that.


----------



## Bucket

My personal feeling is that they should never have been included (with physical limits as an exception). Any able bodied person that wanted to use them could do so in firearm's season.

However, they are here and here to stay I'm afraid. As for the limits, I will be surprised if they limit them at all. After all, they reason most (not all) use them is because they are easier than a vertical bow. And, the faster, more narrow, lighter they are, the easier it becomes. 

I know I caught some grief from a couple of the older crowd when I got my first compound. All of my buddies dads that archery hunted said it was cheating. Sure does sound familiar to the argument against crossbows.


----------



## dougell

I've been bowhunting since 1980 and never had anyone give me grief about using a compound.With that said,I have more respect for anyone who uses traditional gear than I do myself.Again,I'm not against crossbows.I just feel that the technology is getting out of hand.


----------



## Schleprock1

dougell, I am a crossbow shooter due to shoulder problems. I shoot a crossbow bought from Walmart for less than $400 probably 8 years ago. Sub 400 fps and LOUD. The furthest distance I have ever taken a deer was 40 yards and that was with my compound. 35 is the longest I have shot one with the crossbow. Just like long range rifle shooters and long range compound shooters, I'm sure there are long range crossbow shooters. To some the distance is a trophy regardless of what they are shooting. 
Do I agree the crossbow speed/design/multishot things are getting out of hand? Yes they are. And I feel some communication with the PGC about that might bring in some parameters. Speed, where do you draw the line? Width, what is too narrow? A single string and bolt is a simple and obvious answer for the new stacking 2 shot bow.

I'm sure there are not that many Pennsylvanian's out there shooting $2,000-$3,000 crossbows so it really wouldn't affect that many hunters.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Technology always marches on. I just saw an article about a mass produced .40 cal inline that’s capable of 400 yard shots. Hardly what you consider “primitive”.


----------



## dougell

I was at Jim's sport center in Clearfield last fall.They sell a bunch of crossbows including tenpoint.They told me they sell the high end tenpoints almost as soon as they get them.You don't see them on clearance at the end of the year so people are buying them.


----------



## black_chill

12-Ringer said:


> Unfortunately, There are plenty of guys constantly shooting at deer at 100 yards, if something is available that could help them be more proficient, I am all for it…I don’t agree with shots at that distance with any archery equipment, but what I agree with doesn’t seem to matter to those who take those shots (lol)…


I agree.

I'm not anti-crossbow, and don't want to sound elitist, but I won't use one unless I absolutely had to due to an injury.

The problem with thinking you should limit the speed or say accurate distance of a crossbow is that is just your opinion. For those that use crossbows, they want a better, faster piece of equipment, that is what drives sales and business.

Regarding taking long shots, my buddy is known for taking long shots. He has connected on some and not on others, he smacked a decent 10 point (115", lacked width and mass) on our property in western PA back in 2016 at 42 yards. My brother and I were joking with him the last week of the season on a hunt and asked what his range was...his response, "to tell you the truth I never thought about it". He practices out to 60, just like my brother and I, the difference we won't shoot past 30, especially now that I shoot 525 grain arrows. If he gets a crossbow, you think he wont be shooting out to 90-100 yards. I guarantee you he will, because he can and because some of the equipment can shoot accurate to that distance.


----------



## dougell

Archery season is long and we get to hunt the rut because it's a close range sport.When the effective distance get's stretched,it's no longer a close range sport that it was designed to be.


----------



## dougell

We all use technology to a certain degree but I feel that a lot of it is getting out of hand.At what point do we lose sight of why we're out there?At what point is it just killing something for the sake of killing it?I hunt for the adrenaline rush and to see a well thought out plan come together.How much satisfaction can someone get out of sitting in a blind with their ozonics running and resting their Ravin 500 on a tripod to shoot the unsuspecting buck in their swamp donkey plot 80 yards away?What skill did that take?I don't know.I just don't see the appeal.It would probably be more exciting to put a Harry Potter invisible cloak on and just run up the the animal and stick it in the jugular.


----------



## j.d.m.

Some will disagree, and I understand that. But my opinion, the PA game commission should do away with stocking birds. It’s time to start using the money on managing habitat for wild game, that thrives and survives on its own. The state turkey population and grouse population is getting worse. Time to stop wasting money raising birds that are a joke to hunt. I get it, that pheasant is fun, you get to have a dog involved, and younger kids get to shoot at live moving targets, but how much of a challenge is it really? When people sit in parking lots and wait for stock truck to show up, just so they can put a few birds in their pouch. 
Its time to treat pheasant like moose, elk, antelope, exc… if you’re passionate about hunting those species, make a point to go out of state like the other game species. I just think so much more can be done for existing naturally thriving game. Every year, the pheasant program gets reduced. Not enough money they claim. So why not make a decision on what matters more, continuing to spend money on a 100% human relied on species, or invest on what naturally exists? Some of the game lands that get stocked, are a waist for other species, due to circus that happens during pheasant season anyway. I have nothing against bird hunting, but I think financially supporting pheasants is a waist.


----------



## dougell

I would agree with you if the general hunting license paid for the birds but the guys buying the stamps pay for them.lobby for a grouse stamp and see if they can put that money towards grouse habitat on the 8% of land that the PGC controls.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> I’ll be curious to see if high speed bows such as Ravin will hold up to the tremendous forces they are under. I personally know of 2 people this year who had their cables pop while uncocked and in storage. Imagine if that was on your shoulder when it let loose!! A rash of this, or a recall, could really slow down the Ravin freight train.


I don't know about the Ravins but I do know Tenpoint has lots of issues with everything that is well over 400 fps. I really don't know why it is necessary either. They are god awful loud.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I would agree with you if the general hunting license paid for the birds but the guys buying the stamps pay for them.lobby for a grouse stamp and see if they can put that money towards grouse habitat on the 8% of land that the PGC controls.


I'd happily contribute.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> We all use technology to a certain degree but I feel that a lot of it is getting out of hand.At what point do we lose sight of why we're out there?At what point is it just killing something for the sake of killing it?*I hunt for the adrenaline rush and to see a well thought out plan come together*.How much satisfaction can someone get out of sitting in a blind with their ozonics running and resting their Ravin 500 on a tripod to shoot the unsuspecting buck in their swamp donkey plot 80 yards away?What skill did that take?I don't know.I just don't see the appeal.It would probably be more exciting to put a Harry Potter invisible cloak on and just run up the the animal and stick it in the jugular.


I have found this to be me. I put more pride in the fact that a particular hunt came together than even the size of the rack. A hunt that I feel I outwitted the animal is what it's all about for me.

That isn't saying I never went out with the intentions of killing something for table fare, and didn't really care about how the hunt came together, but for the most part, I remember the hunt and how it played out more than the actual critter.


----------



## dougell

I would as well but they have to have the right kind of forest compostion to bein with.It can't be done on every SGL.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Even with compounds, archers are taking shots well over 60 yds these days. While I am not one of them, it can be done. I believe Levi Morgan took an animal at 100 yds.


I also watched a video of "Mr. 3D" completely misjudging a shot the was well over 50 yards. The result wasn't fantastic. 

I am (or was) very capable of being extremely accurate out to Fita-type ranges and beyond. But deer move and are living, breathing animals. I will never judge others on how far they do or don't shoot but I remind myself every year that deer aren't just my personal reactive targets. And yes. I'd shoot elk or moose at longer ranges simply because the target is so much bigger and there is more margin for error. In all cases, the shot needs to be perfect with a relaxed animal or I'm not even drawing my bow. 

I think the biggest issue with crossbows (and I own two of them) is that there is no separate bowhunter education requirement for PA. I've seen too many gun hunters pick up a crossbow and treat it like a gun. Taking running shots, trying to shoot 100 yards because "the ad said so", etc. It doesn't help when companies like Ravin preach that your next rifle should be a Ravin crossbow. A lot of the converted gun hunters simply don't know how an arrow kills. A lot of deer have paid the price for their learning curve.


----------



## Schleprock1

LetThemGrow said:


> Technology always marches on. I just saw an article about a mass produced .40 cal inline that’s capable of 400 yard shots. Hardly what you consider “primitive”.


Wouldn't be legal here, .44 caliber or larger to be legal in PA.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> I have found this to be me. I put more pride in the fact that a particular hunt came together than even the size of the rack. A hunt that I feel I outwitted the animal is what it's all about for me.
> 
> That isn't saying I never went out with the intentions of killing something for table fare, and didn't really care about how the hunt came together, but for the most part, I remember the hunt and how it played out more than the actual critter.


If I was tagless at the end of the season,I wouldn't be above sitting in my fields to wack a deer for the sake of eating it.Nothing wrong with that but it wouldn't give any any type of adrenaline rush.I certainly wouldn't pose with a hero shot.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> dougell, I am a crossbow shooter due to shoulder problems. I shoot a crossbow bought from Walmart for less than $400 probably 8 years ago. Sub 400 fps and LOUD. The furthest distance I have ever taken a deer was 40 yards and that was with my compound. 35 is the longest I have shot one with the crossbow. Just like long range rifle shooters and long range compound shooters, I'm sure there are long range crossbow shooters. To some the distance is a trophy regardless of what they are shooting.
> Do I agree the crossbow speed/design/multishot things are getting out of hand? Yes they are. And I feel some communication with the PGC about that might bring in some parameters. Speed, where do you draw the line? Width, what is too narrow? A single string and bolt is a simple and obvious answer for the new stacking 2 shot bow.
> 
> *I'm sure there are not that many Pennsylvanian's out there shooting $2,000-$3,000 crossbows *so it really wouldn't affect that many hunters.


Mmmm. Go check out the PA Crossbow Hunters Facebook page. You'd be surprised. I can't see spending custom rifle money on a crossbow but plenty of these guys have more money than they know what to do with.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> If I was tagless at the end of the season,I wouldn't be above sitting in my fields to wack a deer for the sake of eating it.Nothing wrong with that but it wouldn't give any any type of adrenaline rush.I certainly wouldn't pose with a hero shot.


Agreed. And store bought beef will always be cheaper than the cheapest venison if not necessarily as healthy and good. But like you, I'd rather have the venison.


----------



## dougell

Honestly,I'd rather eat the beef that ate my grass all summer and just got butchered two weeks ago lol.I eat my share of venison but it doesn't compare to a homegrown grass fed steer.I would rather eat a deer burger than a Walmart burger though.


----------



## PAbigbear

The crossbow is the poachers weapon of choice and for that reason alone is enough for me despise them. Constant roadhunting during the entire season and now the jacklighting is even worse because nobody hears them go off at night.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Honestly,I'd rather eat the beef that ate my grass all summer and just got butchered two weeks ago lol.I eat my share of venison but it doesn't compare to a homegrown grass fed steer.I would rather eat a deer burger than a Walmart burger though.


I've eaten venison for so long I much prefer it over beef these days, depending on the cut. I'm not going to sneeze at a good filet. But when I eat anything made with ground beef, to me it just tastes fatty.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I've eaten venison for so long I much prefer it over beef these days, depending on the cut. I'm not going to sneeze at a good filet. But when I eat anything made with ground beef, to me it just tastes fatty.


My beef is about 90% lean but I mix it 50/50 with venison.Perfect.


----------



## jacobh

I agree speed is getting crazy. I use a xbow but keep all shots 30 yds or closer. 500fps caters to the speed freaks. Not all guys who use xbows shoot long distance. Hell I see all the time guys using compounds shooting 60 yds plus. We have to start blaming the archers not the weapon itself


----------



## dougell

I agree.Not all guy using crossbows shoot long distance and I have ni issues with those guys using them.However,you don't buy one that shoots 500 fps to kill deer at 30 yards.


----------



## jacobh

Again it’s a marketing scheme. Guys always want the newest fastest stuff. Look at compounds. When the bowtech rpm 360 first came out guys flocked including myself why?? Because it’s fast less room for error. I agree it’s crazy. Push button cocking mech 500fps I think a lot of the archery world is ridiculous. Now sights u push a button and it puts a pin right where u need to aim so u don’t have to split pins or guess. We are our own worst enemies. But again guys don’t have to buy it. Want to stop fast xbows??? Guys don’t buy them and they’ll disappear


----------



## Nukeshtr

Crossbow = poaching. 

couldn’t say it any better


----------



## jacobh

I had a guy at a local archery club many years ago telling me he shot a Turkey at 90 yds with a compound. He simply wanted guys to think he was great at archery. To me he was a slob to even say he did it. So to me it’s always the person behind the weapon not the weapon itself


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> I would agree with you if the general hunting license paid for the birds but the guys buying the stamps pay for them.


That stamp FAR from covers the expense of the program. Not even close.

It might help to subsidize a portion of it, but it certainly doesn't "pay" for it.


----------



## Pyme

A local buck shot by a friend of a friend near here. I just happened to be there today when he was getting ready to skin it down for a euro.


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> That stamp FAR from covers the expense of the program. Not even close.
> 
> It might help to subsidize a portion of it, but it certainly doesn't "pay" for it.


It covers a little more than a third of the cost.


----------



## jacobh

I hate to use this analogy but guys logic on xbows are similar to the idiot we have running this country on ARs. In Mass shootings he blames the gun not the shooter. On Archerytalk guys blame the xbow not the shooter for piss poor decisions


----------



## dougell

I for one don't blame crossbows for anything.I just think they need to draw the line of technology and feel the same way about compounds.


----------



## jacobh

As a xbow user I’d agree with u Doug.


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> I agree speed is getting crazy. I use a xbow but keep all shots 30 yds or closer. 500fps caters to the speed freaks. Not all guys who use xbows shoot long distance. Hell I see all the time guys using compounds shooting 60 yds plus. We have to start blaming the archers not the weapon itself


 Wondering where your seeing guys all the time shooting 60 yards plus at game with compounds. I've never seen that.


----------



## jacobh

Well they’ve told me they do right here on archerytalk I use to hang with a kid I grew up with he’s constantly shoot long distance at animals. Guy I’m talking about with Turkey was from Linerick bowman. Was told out west it’s a common occurence


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nukeshtr said:


> Crossbow = poaching.
> 
> couldn’t say it any better


I think about all the fun times my son had crossbow hunting before he was ready to try a compound…your drivel is preposterous and shouldn’t even be considered a sportsman’s view. Surely we will bicker our sport to death.


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAbigbear said:


> The crossbow is the poachers weapon of choice and for that reason alone is enough for me despise them. Constant roadhunting during the entire season and now the jacklighting is even worse because nobody hears them go off at night.


I guess rifles should be outlawed too. As well as vehicles. And ATV’s.

The logic of blaming the tool for the moron using the tool is ludicrous.


----------



## dougell

I don't think there's anything evil about crossbows.I think they have their place,serve a useful function and I support their use for the most part.I also don't look down at anyone for using one,regardless of their physical abilities.I just think they're getting out of hand.I bought one for my son that he used for a couple of years until he was able to use a compound.I didn't find them fun however and even killed one deer with it myself.It was a pretty anti-climatic kill.Not for me but I wouldn't begrudge someone for using one.


----------



## jacobh

Definately not as fun as a compound. Definately easier. Not that I use one I find myself going out less and less each year


----------



## vonfoust

Take scopes off crossbows. I believe most of the problem will be solved right there. Once guys have to start dialing in pins and can't aim so far away the speed and the distance become less of a factor.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Yes sir I love em. Wrap em in bacon and throw on grill


Deer balls


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> I've eaten venison for so long I much prefer it over beef these days, depending on the cut. I'm not going to sneeze at a good filet. But when I eat anything made with ground beef, to me it just tastes fatty.


I love deer meat and homemade deer jerky. 

Much rather have a good deer steak over a beef. 

All other critters just taste to fatty now


----------



## ZDC

Nukeshtr said:


> Crossbow = poaching.
> 
> couldn’t say it any better


Tou should only be able to use them in muzzleloader or rifle season.


----------



## jacobh

I do find it funny that guys want them only in gun season. They don’t mind them being handicapped as long as they’re not making compounds aren’t handicapped. Archery down here has 5 months to kill a deer if u can’t get one it’s not the xbow guys fault


----------



## Hlzr

I follow along with this thread every year although I'm usually behind far enough that I rarely post so I'll take opportunity to congratulate you fellows that have gotten it done this year👍, my season has been good and bad but that's another story.

Following along with the crossbow dialogue I'm curious what all your opinions would be on comparing the lethality of xbows and primitive flintlock? To me I would think the xbow would be heads and shoulders better than the smoke pole. Do flintlocks deserve a place in the early season?


----------



## Pyme

Hlzr said:


> Do flintlocks deserve a place in the early season?


No.


----------



## muzzypower

The dnrs , in general, want deer killed. The tools used are of little concern other than safety related ones. Effectiveness matters, which is why firearm seasons likely wont go away. So crossbows are welcome too.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Definately not as fun as a compound. Definately easier. Not that I use one I find myself going out less and less each year


I"ve owend a Sub-1 Lite for 3-4 years now or so. I've hunted with it maybe 3x. I have a couple of stands where a vertical bow just won't work. (Too low, too close to the deer.) I have yet to kill anything with it but my buddy Joe has hunted that stand with it numerous times and killed 3 with it. LOL! Go figure. I find using a crossbow in the tree to be much more awkward than a vertical bow. Maybe just because I'm so used to hunting with the vertical bow. I'm not sure.


----------



## Bucket

muzzypower said:


> The dnrs , in general, want deer killed. The tools used are of little concern other than safety related ones. Effectiveness matters, which is why firearm seasons likely wont go away. So crossbows are welcome too.


I think it's more driven towards license sales. I believe the general thought is that crossbows entice more people to buy a license so they can hunt the warmer weather. And, I think it has worked. 

I know there is a magic number that they want to hit as far as kills, but I think that could be reached a number of ways without including all the different weapons and early seasons.


----------



## Bucket

I disagree with the idea that crossbows are a poachers tool. At least not a smart poacher. They may be quiet (relatively) but if I was going to whack one at night, I'd be in and out as quick as I could, and it wouldn't be with a weapon that required a lot of tracking and more than likely a longer drag.


----------



## jacobh

Again if xbows = poachers
Like libs if u own a AR your a mass murderer
Sadly it’s the same thought process. And I’ll bet those saying xbows are poachers are the same guys pissed when there’s talks about banning ARs…. Hypocrites


----------



## Mathias

Going to take Sage, my Boykin out for some pheasants up north tomorrow.


----------



## Schleprock1

Complaining on here about what we like or dislike about crossbows will really do no good. Here is an email I sent to the PGC yesterday. If they get enough suggestions I'm sure they will look at some options.
Gentlemen/Ladies,
I and many other PA Archery hunters are concerned with the advancement of technology in the crossbow world. We now have crossbows capable of shooting 500 fps with electric motors to cock them for you and a 3.6 inch width when cocked (RAVIN R500E SNIPER PACKAGE - Ravin Crossbows), crossbows with two strings and the ability to load two arrows (TwinStrike | Excalibur Crossbow) and even electronic sights capable of ranging and adjusting the reticle for the proper distance the animal is at out to 250 yards(Garmin Xero® X1i Crossbow Scope). 

Where do we draw the line at what is keeping archery a close distance endeavor? 

I shot my 4 deer this year with a crossbow. I have been using one for several years now. I use a bow I paid less than $400 for and it shoots at less than 400 feet per second. My longest shot taken at a deer with the crossbow was 35 yards. I am not against crossbows being a part of archery season but I do see the need to limit the abilities of the manufactures and engineers trying to make these 100 yard weapons.

My suggestion would be a minimum width restriction to keep the "bow" in crossbow. Some of the new bows are not much wider than rifles. A maximum speed restriction of 400 fps to keep a little more in line with the compounds speed capabilities. A simple rule only allowing one string and one arrow/bolt on the crossbow. And finally, a ban on any scopes capable of "automatically" adjusting the point of aim in conjunction with a rangefinder.

I feel rules addressing these topics would go a long ways in reducing the arguments many have against the use of crossbows in archery season.


----------



## jacobh

How wide is a compound? I don’t disagree with some rules. How about a max draw weight of 175#?? They have a min of 125# why not a max?? What about the Harmon A1 for compounds if u want to ban them on xbows? Many just don’t see the similarities of the 2. I agree 500fps is insane more then 1 arrow is idiotic and rangefinding scopes are ridiculous on xbows and compounds alike


----------



## Bucket

I'm not sure anyone who comes on here "complaining" does it with the expectation of anything getting changed. I think most are just venting, whether it be about crossbows or Sunday hunting.


----------



## Schleprock1

I think you're misinterpreting width in the context of what I was talking about. The "bow" axle to axle would be the width, regardless of whether it is vertical or horizontal. And yes, as I said "a ban on any scopes capable of "automatically" adjusting the point of aim in conjunction with a rangefinder.


----------



## Schleprock1

I'm not saying my suggestions are the correct ones. Please let the commission know how you feel with your own suggestions.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> I think you're misinterpreting width in the context of what I was talking about. The "bow" axle to axle would be the width, regardless of whether it is vertical or horizontal. And yes, as I said "a ban on any scopes capable of "automatically" adjusting the point of aim in conjunction with a rangefinder.


You do know those kind of devices exist for vertical bows too….in fact they have range finding capabilities as well….I am assuming you’d want those banned as well?


----------



## jacobh

^^^ right that was my point also. There’s a ton of similarities to xbows and compound components that many just don’t see. Again I agree speed has gotten insane but manufacturers are building these because this is what people want. This is not the xbows fault it’s the guy behind it’s fault. I shoot a tenpoint vengeant 440. Things fast and I shoot 30 yds max. I like my arrow getting there quick as they’re extremely loud!!! The speed makes up for some of the noise. Bows are slower but very quiet so less reaction. Xbows sound like your beating a bow against the stand at shot so deer will react quick. Speed is the only thing saving the xbow from being a crippling machine do to deer moving in my eyes


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> You do know those kind of devices exist for vertical bows too….in fact they have range finding capabilities as well….I am assuming you’d want those banned as well?


Read this again ..... for the third time ..... a ban on ANY scopes capable of "automatically" adjusting the point of aim in conjunction with a rangefinder. NOTICE IT DOESN'T SAY CROSSBOW SCOPES. And maybe it should say devices instead of scopes.


----------



## jacobh

What are your thoughts on rangefinders? They give u the exact yardage for u to put your single pin slider? Just curious to see where guys would draw the line


----------



## Schleprock1

Again, the email included my suggestions. Maybe the proper speed max would be 450fps. I don't know and neither does the PGC at this point. Let them know how you feel. On the PGC page scroll to the bottom of the page and click on Contact us then on the next page scroll down to *COMMENTS for the BOARD OF GAME COMMISSIONERS* and click on the email link.


----------



## jacobh

I did send a email. I just laugh on AT that guys want to take legal weapons out of hunters hands. I see your a marine so I assume u own and support ARs being legal as they should be correct? So when guys say they should be banned it ticks u off I assume? This is the same way I feel about xbows. And I understand u aren’t saying that I just want guys to see my stance. I use one it keeps me in the woods so when guys want to take that away from me like libs want to take ARs out of your hands it tends to strike a nerve


----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> What are your thoughts on rangefinders? They give u the exact yardage for u to put your single pin slider? Just curious to see where guys would draw the line


I think rangefinders and adjustable sights are fine. As long as you have to make the adjustment yourself. You also had to set up the sight for the yardages.
I wish I had the ability to adjust the aiming points in my crossbow sight like I had on the compound. Now I end up at weird yardages with all but the top line.


----------



## jacobh

Ok good point there. I don’t use a Harmon scope either I don’t like them. Even with rangefinders I’m always afraid it’ll pick up a limb or whatever and give wrong yardage. I like my game close 30 yds or less. It gives me a little more excitement


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> You do know those kind of devices exist for vertical bows too….in fact they have range finding capabilities as well….I am assuming you’d want those banned as well?


I would support that kind restriction for compounds.It's still not the same though.You still have to have correct form and a good follow through to shoot a compound proficiently at any range,whether you know the range or not.That isn't the case with a 500fps crossbow resting on a caldwell field pod.I just think some lines should be drawn,especially during seasons that are supposed to be primitive.


----------



## 12-Ringer

There was a point in my life when I was against crossbows for able-bodied users in the archery season. I think that was sometime in my late 20’-to-early 30’s. However, as I matured I’d like to think that my thought processes took on a more adult capacity and my experiences in the field expanded, I began to realize that any weapon that helps folks become more efficient in the season is better for our SPORT; hunting!

I will say that the biggest way the infusion of crossbows into the archery season has impacted me personally is with the sheer amount of foot traffic during the archery season. Prior to the onset of the crossbow there was a faction of the hunting community that never set foot in the woods in September and October in early November; the stewards of the orange army, the gun hunters.

One of the biggest opponents of archery hunting and archery seasons, for many years, originated with the gun hunters. They would complain about the length of and timing of the archery season, numbers of wounded deer, numbers of dead deer found later in the season, you name it…. and let’s face it, for generations the gun hunters have had a much larger platform to share their thoughts and opinions than archery hunters. Think about how much the archery season has grown since crossbows entered the fold; could just be a coincidence ? 

At almost the exact moment crossbows became an acceptable weapon in the archery season many of these folks who only gun hunted converted and joined the archery community. Many of those doing so because they enjoy the sport and we’re looking for more opportunities; opportunities to hunt in more mild temperatures, at better times of the year (with regard to the rut), to get their children or family involved…whatever!

This in itself had a tremendous impact on me personally. I lost two of the best properties I had ever hunted because I had permission to bow hunt only. The people who owned the property were gun hunters. They had no problem with me hunting with my bow, in fact, they thought it was ridiculous that I would wanna dedicate that much time in the woods and still have to get a deer in bow range.

They also acknowledged that Pennsylvania is a one buck state, so even if I was lucky enough to get a buck the most I would be doing would be taking one off of their entire property. 
They did require me to take a few doe every year which wasn’t a problem for me. However, the moment crossbows became legal they decided that they wanted to archery hunt the property and within two years they said that they were going to reserve the property just for their own family. I can’t say that I blame them, but if it wasn’t for crossbows in the archery season I may very well still be hunting that property at this point.

You would think a scenario unfolding like that would leave me extraordinarily jaded about crossbows entering the archery community. I would say at first I was, but then I realized that more people are archery bowhunting across the Commonwealth because of crossbows and I just can’t imagine that’s a bad thing.

No matter which side of the spectrum you find your self on, we still live in the greatest country in the world; a country where we’re free to choose (within the boundaries of law) to do the things we enjoy. I think this thread is full of examples of that; whether you’re one- step climbing and hanging from a saddle or hauling a 20 pound climber or setting up in the ground blind; whether you’re shooting a 45 pound homemade recurve with homemade wooden arrows, a 500 ft./s crossbow, or 300 ft./s compound, we all have choices available to us that help make the experiences more authentic for each of us. Take a trip to any of the lake Erie tributaries and you’ll see guys with fly rods, spin rods, even saw a few with bait casters trying to entice a steelhead or big brown to latch on.

I have had the good fortune of hunting with both a crossbow and a compound; each have advantages and disadvantages. Hunting with a crossbow does not automatically equate with success during the bow season. It doesn’t mean (at least for me) that my max target range increases or that I practice any less during the season. 

I do agree that the marketing rhetoric doesn’t do the community any justice as there are certainly folks out there who think they don’t have to practice and that they can kill a deer at 100 yards simply because they have the latest and greatest, but guess what?????…..those people existed with compounds too….they shot their bow the week before the season(if that), took irresponsible shots, and left stains in the community that we’re all a part of…

I just think the more options we have available to us the better. They provide opportunities for us to pick and choose what matters to us. If you don’t like crossbows, don’t use one; no different than choosing your trusty Summit over a saddle…neither is right or wrong for the sport, just more or less meaningful to the hunter.

The more efficient available options can help the hunter be in the field the better. If the available options help increase involvement, that has got to be better for the community, even if it cramps some of us personally.

Just a few ramblings….


----------



## jacobh

Man just think about it though. PSE expedite is shooting what 355fps at 70#??? What would that be at 175# like a xbow??? U guys want to shoot faster get stronger and pull 175# lol JK


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> Read this again ..... for the third time ..... a ban on ANY scopes capable of "automatically" adjusting the point of aim in conjunction with a rangefinder. NOTICE IT DOESN'T SAY CROSSBOW SCOPES. And maybe it should say devices instead of scopes.


YIKES…wound a little tight this morning.


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> No.


I wouldn't have a problem with that because flintlocks are a far less effective weapon than a bow or crossbow.I'll go as far as saying,the majority of people hunting with a flintlock have absolutely no business shooting at any live animal with one.Now that's not to say that there isn't a small percentage who are extremely effective with them but the percentage is small.I'm way more effective with my bow than I am with a flintlock so I'm extremely picky with the shots I take with one.


----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> Man just think about it though. PSE expedite is shooting what 355fps at 70#??? What would that be at 175# like a xbow??? U guys want to shoot faster get stronger and pull 175# lol JK


Or they could shorten up the arrow and put the broadhead 6 inches behind your hand at full draw like we did back in the 80's.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> Or they could shorten up the arrow and put the broadhead 6 inches behind your hand at full draw like we did back in the 80's.


Overdraw extreme (lol) I had one on my Hoyt Razorback,,,I think it still shout around 235 with xx75s and 125 grain satellite broadhead (haha)


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> YIKES…wound a little tight this morning.


lol I calmed down by the last sentence.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> lol I calmed down by the last sentence.


Haha…it’s all in the sprit of Keeping the tradition moving forward


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> There was a point in my life when I was against crossbows for able-bodied users in the archery season. I think that was sometime in my late 20’-to-early 30’s. However, as I matured I’d like to think that my thought processes took on a more adult capacity and my experiences in the field expanded, I began to realize that any weapon that helps folks become more efficient in the season is better for our SPORT; hunting!
> 
> I will say that the biggest way the infusion of crossbows into the archery season has impacted me personally is with the sheer amount of foot traffic during the archery season. Prior to the onset of the crossbow there was a faction of the hunting community that never set foot in the woods in September and October in early November; the stewards of the orange army, the gun hunters.
> 
> One of the biggest opponents of archery hunting and archery seasons, for many years, originated with the gun hunters. They would complain about the length of and timing of the archery season, numbers of wounded deer, numbers of dead deer found later in the season, you name it…. and let’s face it, for generations the gun hunters have had a much larger platform to share their thoughts and opinions than archery hunters. Think about how much the archery season has grown since crossbows entered the fold; could just be a coincidence ?
> 
> At almost the exact moment crossbows became an acceptable weapon in the archery season many of these folks who only gun hunted converted and joined the archery community. Many of those doing so because they enjoy the sport and we’re looking for more opportunities; opportunities to hunt in more mild temperatures, at better times of the year (with regard to the rut), to get their children or family involved…whatever!
> 
> This in itself had a tremendous impact on me personally. I lost two of the best properties I had ever hunted because I had permission to bow hunt only. The people who owned the property were gun hunters. They had no problem with me hunting with my bow, in fact, they thought it was ridiculous that I would wanna dedicate that much time in the woods and still have to get a deer in bow range.
> 
> They also acknowledged that Pennsylvania is a one buck state, so even if I was lucky enough to get a buck the most I would be doing would be taking one off of their entire property.
> They did require me to take a few doe every year which wasn’t a problem for me. However, the moment crossbows became legal they decided that they wanted to archery hunt the property and within two years they said that they were going to reserve the property just for their own family. I can’t say that I blame them, but if it wasn’t for crossbows in the archery season I may very well still be hunting that property at this point.
> 
> You would think a scenario unfolding like that would leave me extraordinarily jaded about crossbows entering the archery community. I would say at first I was, but then I realized that more people are archery bowhunting across the Commonwealth because of crossbows and I just can’t imagine that’s a bad thing.
> 
> No matter which side of the spectrum you find your self on, we still live in the greatest country in the world; a country where we’re free to choose (within the boundaries of law) to do the things we enjoy. I think this thread is full of examples of that; whether you’re one- step climbing and hanging from a saddle or hauling a 20 pound climber or setting up in the ground blind; whether you’re shooting a 45 pound homemade recurve with homemade wooden arrows, a 500 ft./s crossbow, or 300 ft./s compound, we all have choices available to us that help make the experiences more authentic for each of us. Take a trip to any of the lake Erie tributaries and you’ll see guys with fly rods, spin rods, even saw a few with bait casters trying to entice a steelhead or big brown to latch on.
> 
> I have had the good fortune of hunting with both a crossbow and a compound; each have advantages and disadvantages. Hunting with a crossbow does not automatically equate with success during the bow season. It doesn’t mean (at least for me) that my max target range increases or that I practice any less during the season.
> 
> I do agree that the marketing rhetoric doesn’t do the community any justice as there are certainly folks out there who think they don’t have to practice and that they can kill a deer at 100 yards simply because they have the latest and greatest, but guess what?????…..those people existed with compounds too….they shot their bow the week before the season(if that), took irresponsible shots, and left stains in the community that we’re all a part of…
> 
> I just think the more options we have available to us the better. They provide opportunities for us to pick and choose what matters to us. If you don’t like crossbows, don’t use one; no different than choosing your trusty Summit over a saddle…neither is right or wrong for the sport, just more or less meaningful to the hunter.
> 
> The more efficient available options can help the hunter be in the field the better. If the available options help increase involvement, that has got to be better for the community, even if it cramps some of us personally.
> 
> Just a few ramblings….


I support crossbow use because it has increased participation.I understand why you guys in the SE part of the state think that's a bad thing but overall,I agree with Joe.I'm not against them but I think they've reached their limit and I think a line should be drawn.They absolutely positively increase max range substantially and 500 fps is a game changer.I carried one for my son for three season,practiced with it at all different ranges and watched a 9 year old kid thump deer at ranges that I wouldn't have shot with my compound and he did it with ease.I also didn't find the crossbow to be heavy,awkward or clumbsy.I actually thought it was a pretty cool and a crazy effective weapon that shared nothing with a compund.I actually found it so easy that it was anti-climatic.At 11 years old my son felt the same way so we sold it.Drawing in the presence of game and having to always use correct form in awkward situations sets them apart tremendously.The weapon itself is not evil and neither is those who use them.There just needs to be a limit and I think we're past that now.


----------



## 138104

Seems deer are on the move today. Anyone actually hunting?


----------



## jacobh

Sounds like a lot just


Schleprock1 said:


> Or they could shorten up the arrow and put the broadhead 6 inches behind your hand at full draw like we did back in the 80's.


haha see that’s thinking!!!


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> Overdraw extreme (lol) I had one on my Hoyt Razorback,,,I think it still shout around 235 with xx75s and 125 grain satellite broadhead (haha)


The biggest scare I ever had with a bow. I released and the arrow didn't go anywhere. The bow is still at full draw. I look down and the field point is sticking right into the back of the riser and the arrow is holding the string back. The arrow lifted off the TM hunter rest as I released.
Just picturing that aluminum arrow shattering and going through my arm hurts. Thankfully it held long enough for me to grab the string.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Overdraw extreme (lol) I had one on my Hoyt Razorback,,,I think it still shout around 235 with xx75s and 125 grain satellite broadhead (haha)


They were slow.Two of my college room mates(1987-1988)had PSE machflite 4's COMPLETE WITH OVERDRAWS AND SHOOTING 26" 2114'S AT 280+ FPS.We killed a crap load of deer in college.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Seems deer are on the move today. Anyone actually hunting?


I should have taken the day off to hunt but I have no motivation.Saturday looks to be a washout again so I'll probably feel obligated to at least go out tomorrow for the first time.I used to love the late season but this weather is having a negative impact on my hunting mojo.


----------



## CBB

Ok now that this crossbow thing has been beat to death I have another hot topic to bring up...

2 buck tags per year....

Not sure what the best way would be.. must be for 2 different wmu's

Must be 1 for archery and one for rifle...

Maybe limited amount of 2nd tags on a draw basis and bonus point accumulation.

Something similar to the 2nd spring gobbler tag.


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> Ok now that this crossbow thing has been beat to death I have another hot topic to bring up...
> 
> 2 buck tags per year....
> 
> Not sure what the best way would be.. must be for 2 different wmu's
> 
> Must be 1 for archery and one for rifle...
> 
> Maybe limited amount of 2nd tags on a draw basis and bonus point accumulation.
> 
> Something similar to the 2nd spring gobbler tag.


I’d rather see earn-a-buck for WMU’s with high doe population than 2 bucks per year.


----------



## dougell

I'm willing to bet that we'll see two buck tags and close to unlimited antlerless tags within the next 10 years,Again,it's probably hard for you guys in the SE part of the state to fathom but hunters are having very little impact on the deer in huge parts of the state.


----------



## jacobh

CBB said:


> Ok now that this crossbow thing has been beat to death I have another hot topic to bring up...
> 
> 2 buck tags per year....
> 
> Not sure what the best way would be.. must be for 2 different wmu's
> 
> Must be 1 for archery and one for rifle...
> 
> Maybe limited amount of 2nd tags on a draw basis and bonus point accumulation.
> 
> Something similar to the 2nd spring gobbler tag.


Now your just trying to stir it up lol!!!


----------



## jacobh

I wish theyd take Md approach. Each license u can shoot say 2 bucks and 2 does and that’s it. Anywhere in the state. I buy mine online and print right out and done. No need for courthouse or pink envelopes it’s all right there for u


----------



## CBB

jacobh said:


> Now your just trying to stir it up lol!!!



Maybe!! Lmao


----------



## CBB

I'm rather fortunate to have tens of thousands of acres of public at my fingertips, not to mention multiple tracts of private in different WMU'S to hunt. 

I could kill 2 bucks a year without coming close to hurting the herd. Ive had guys complain that my family and I kill too many does.. what they don't realize is how far apart we kill those does.. we seldom take more than 2 off one property except for 1 piece that typically has 30 does in the food plot at dusk every evening. 

Personally I favor an archery license and a rifle license similar to Missouri.. have to buy each for that season regardless of the weapon used in that season and can kill a buck on each one


----------



## jacobh

We do the same. I don’t take many deer in Pa but I will take no more then 2 per property.


----------



## dougell

Same here.I live right on the edge where the public land essentially goes all the way to NY.We get a bunch of DMAP's and kill a bunch of deer every year but we do it across three counties and probably 5 different twps.I'm willing to be that the couple of deer we kill in each spot are sometimes the only ones killed all year in some places.We have no impact on the deer herd.I tell know one how many deer we kill and I haven't posted a picture on facebook in several years.Several years ago,our WCO called me up and said,I heard something bad about you.He was kidding but one of my neighbors called him up and claimed that we'd killed over 20 deer and were selling deer meat lol.The WCO knew what we killed every year and defended us to this guy,which whizzed him off even more.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> I disagree with the idea that crossbows are a poachers tool. At least not a smart poacher. They may be quiet (relatively) but if I was going to whack one at night, I'd be in and out as quick as I could, and it wouldn't be with a weapon that required a lot of tracking and more than likely a longer drag.


Agreed. I'd be using a suppressed rifle.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> There was a point in my life when I was against crossbows for able-bodied users in the archery season. I think that was sometime in my late 20’-to-early 30’s. However, as I matured I’d like to think that my thought processes took on a more adult capacity and my experiences in the field expanded, I began to realize that any weapon that helps folks become more efficient in the season is better for our SPORT; hunting!
> 
> I will say that the biggest way the infusion of crossbows into the archery season has impacted me personally is with the sheer amount of foot traffic during the archery season. Prior to the onset of the crossbow there was a faction of the hunting community that never set foot in the woods in September and October in early November; the stewards of the orange army, the gun hunters.
> 
> One of the biggest opponents of archery hunting and archery seasons, for many years, originated with the gun hunters. They would complain about the length of and timing of the archery season, numbers of wounded deer, numbers of dead deer found later in the season, you name it…. and let’s face it, for generations the gun hunters have had a much larger platform to share their thoughts and opinions than archery hunters. Think about how much the archery season has grown since crossbows entered the fold; could just be a coincidence ?
> 
> At almost the exact moment crossbows became an acceptable weapon in the archery season many of these folks who only gun hunted converted and joined the archery community. Many of those doing so because they enjoy the sport and we’re looking for more opportunities; opportunities to hunt in more mild temperatures, at better times of the year (with regard to the rut), to get their children or family involved…whatever!
> 
> This in itself had a tremendous impact on me personally. I lost two of the best properties I had ever hunted because I had permission to bow hunt only. The people who owned the property were gun hunters. They had no problem with me hunting with my bow, in fact, they thought it was ridiculous that I would wanna dedicate that much time in the woods and still have to get a deer in bow range.
> 
> They also acknowledged that Pennsylvania is a one buck state, so even if I was lucky enough to get a buck the most I would be doing would be taking one off of their entire property.
> They did require me to take a few doe every year which wasn’t a problem for me. However, the moment crossbows became legal they decided that they wanted to archery hunt the property and within two years they said that they were going to reserve the property just for their own family. I can’t say that I blame them, but if it wasn’t for crossbows in the archery season I may very well still be hunting that property at this point.
> 
> You would think a scenario unfolding like that would leave me extraordinarily jaded about crossbows entering the archery community. I would say at first I was, but then I realized that more people are archery bowhunting across the Commonwealth because of crossbows and I just can’t imagine that’s a bad thing.
> 
> No matter which side of the spectrum you find your self on, we still live in the greatest country in the world; a country where we’re free to choose (within the boundaries of law) to do the things we enjoy. I think this thread is full of examples of that; whether you’re one- step climbing and hanging from a saddle or hauling a 20 pound climber or setting up in the ground blind; whether you’re shooting a 45 pound homemade recurve with homemade wooden arrows, a 500 ft./s crossbow, or 300 ft./s compound, we all have choices available to us that help make the experiences more authentic for each of us. Take a trip to any of the lake Erie tributaries and you’ll see guys with fly rods, spin rods, even saw a few with bait casters trying to entice a steelhead or big brown to latch on.
> 
> I have had the good fortune of hunting with both a crossbow and a compound; each have advantages and disadvantages. Hunting with a crossbow does not automatically equate with success during the bow season. It doesn’t mean (at least for me) that my max target range increases or that I practice any less during the season.
> 
> I do agree that the marketing rhetoric doesn’t do the community any justice as there are certainly folks out there who think they don’t have to practice and that they can kill a deer at 100 yards simply because they have the latest and greatest, but guess what?????…..those people existed with compounds too….they shot their bow the week before the season(if that), took irresponsible shots, and left stains in the community that we’re all a part of…
> 
> I just think the more options we have available to us the better. They provide opportunities for us to pick and choose what matters to us. If you don’t like crossbows, don’t use one; no different than choosing your trusty Summit over a saddle…neither is right or wrong for the sport, just more or less meaningful to the hunter.
> 
> The more efficient available options can help the hunter be in the field the better. If the available options help increase involvement, that has got to be better for the community, even if it cramps some of us personally.
> 
> Just a few ramblings….


This is SPOT ON and I agree with it completely. My only issue with those that have switched from rifles to crossbows, or added crossbows to their repertoire is that they haven't invested the time to understand how the tool works. That isn't unique to crossbow users either. I have a friend who is very critical of crossbow hunters yet spends very little time practicing and doesn't truly evaluate the shots he takes in the woods. He is too worried about "getting a shot off" instead of whether he should be taking a shot.

No matter what we see out in the woods, hunting is dying. There are less people buying hunting licenses now then anytime in the last 50 years. If crossbows or any other tools help boost those numbers then so be it.

I truly believe the only reason we originally had archery season was that it was stuck early in the fall and nobody really cared. It was before small game, and before rifle season. "Sure . . go ahead out in the woods with your stick and string silly person. You really aren't going to kill much with that." Remember we used to get to hunt from October 1 to October 31. That was it. I was part of the fight to get that season longer and remember the bitterness from the rifle crowd about how we would kill "all the big bucks before hunting season" because archery would extend through the rut. They used all the same arguments I hear now that are opposed to crossbows.

I disagree with some of the things the PGC has done. I think we could totally do without the October gun seasons especially now that crossbows are legal. I think way too many does with small fawns are already killed in those early seasons. Perhaps that is just my opinion, but it can't be good for fawns still bearing spots to be orphaned. There are other things I don't like either . . but none are hills worth dying on.

I'm MUCH more concerned about the greater issues of wildlife and habitat conservation. And even more concerned with the passing of the American way of life as we know it. If you've seen any of the publications from Mary Anne Franks and her cronies you should be VERY worried much more about that kind of thing then what tools someone else uses to hunt with. I know I am.


----------



## Schleprock1

I actually got more than a canned response from the PGC for my email. Seems they would like to see something like this move forward. See below.

"Also, to move this forward you will also have to reach out to your local legislators to let them know how you feel about this. Since the law defines what is legal for a bow, this would have to include legislature. PA Game Commission cannot change that internally. "


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Ok now that this crossbow thing has been beat to death I have another hot topic to bring up...
> 
> 2 buck tags per year....
> 
> Not sure what the best way would be.. must be for 2 different wmu's
> 
> Must be 1 for archery and one for rifle...
> 
> Maybe limited amount of 2nd tags on a draw basis and bonus point accumulation.
> 
> Something similar to the 2nd spring gobbler tag.


No way….would NEVER support anything like this in PA…not even in the management units.


----------



## Mr. October

Since we are fired up about crossbows . . just wait until these become legal for "muzzle loader" season in PA. I think I'll wait to buy one until the fire stick has a bullet seated on it already.


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> No way….would NEVER support anything like this in PA…not even in the management units.


I agree. Killing multiple buck does nothing for the herd. To control population you need to take the doe and you need to have some control over how many doe are taken in a certain area. 
What I have learned over the years is that there are two kinds of deer hunters. The blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then type that kill a deer every five years out of pure luck. And the guys that fill all if their tags pretty much every year. 
Just because somebody can fill tags doesn't mean they understand when they've filled to many in an area.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I actually got more than a canned response from the PGC for my email. Seems they would like to see something like this move forward. See below.
> 
> "Also, to move this forward you will also have to reach out to your local legislators to let them know how you feel about this. Since the law defines what is legal for a bow, this would have to include legislature. PA Game Commission cannot change that internally. "


I think we should get our state government to BUTT OUT of any and all wildlife management and hunting laws and defer it entirely to the game commission. That would solve a lot of issues.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I agree. Killing multiple buck does nothing for the herd. To control population you need to take the doe and you need to have some control over how many doe are taken in a certain area.
> What I have learned over the years is that there are two kinds of deer hunters. The blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then type that kill a deer every five years out of pure luck. And the guys that fill all if their tags pretty much every year.
> Just because somebody can fill tags doesn't mean they understand when they've filled to many in an area.


Unfortunately, I think a lot of people out under the guise of hunting these days just enjoy killing deer. They are just live, reactive targets for them. Somehow killing deer (the more the better) has become a "look at me" ego stroke and it doesn't matter how many they wound along the way or how much damage they do to the herd or the sport. The bigger antlers they can show off with, and the farther shot they can brag about the better. Failing that, then they resort to body count.


----------



## Mathias

Some days I come on here and learn, sometimes I laugh, today I can only shake my head. Some of these suggestions 🙄


----------



## jacobh

Hell I’d rather give guys a extra buck then kill 500,000 does!!! No does u won’t have any bucks


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Since we are fired up about crossbows . . just wait until these become legal for "muzzle loader" season in PA. I think I'll wait to buy one until the fire stick has a bullet seated on it already.


So..... a _breechloaded_ "muzzleloader".

Oxymoron there? 🤨🤔


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> This is SPOT ON and I agree with it completely. My only issue with those that have switched from rifles to crossbows, or added crossbows to their repertoire is that they haven't invested the time to understand how the tool works. That isn't unique to crossbow users either. I have a friend who is very critical of crossbow hunters yet spends very little time practicing and doesn't truly evaluate the shots he takes in the woods. He is too worried about "getting a shot off" instead of whether he should be taking a shot.
> 
> No matter what we see out in the woods, hunting is dying. There are less people buying hunting licenses now then anytime in the last 50 years. If crossbows or any other tools help boost those numbers then so be it.
> 
> I truly believe the only reason we originally had archery season was that it was stuck early in the fall and nobody really cared. It was before small game, and before rifle season. "Sure . . go ahead out in the woods with your stick and string silly person. You really aren't going to kill much with that." Remember we used to get to hunt from October 1 to October 31. That was it. I was part of the fight to get that season longer and remember the bitterness from the rifle crowd about how we would kill "all the big bucks before hunting season" because archery would extend through the rut. They used all the same arguments I hear now that are opposed to crossbows.
> 
> I disagree with some of the things the PGC has done. I think we could totally do without the October gun seasons especially now that crossbows are legal. I think way too many does with small fawns are already killed in those early seasons. Perhaps that is just my opinion, but it can't be good for fawns still bearing spots to be orphaned. There are other things I don't like either . . but none are hills worth dying on.
> 
> I'm MUCH more concerned about the greater issues of wildlife and habitat conservation. And even more concerned with the passing of the American way of life as we know it. If you've seen any of the publications from Mary Anne Franks and her cronies you should be VERY worried much more about that kind of thing then what tools someone else uses to hunt with. I know I am.


I agree with that for the most part.I have a buddy who's into the political side of hunting very deep.He was on Gov Ridges sportsman's advisory council,interviewed for the BOC and was rabidly fighting against crossbow inclusion.Ironically,if anyone should be using one,it's him.I've never seen anyone so consistent at wounding deer with a bow and doing everything wrong after he does so.I put him in a stand one day and went back to work.About an hour later he calls me to say he just hit a big buck.The deer ran about 100 yards and then walked away slowly.I knew it wasn't the perfect hit he claimed so I told him to stay put and maybe shoot a doe.Well,just before I'm getting ready to leave work,he spines button buck at about 15 yards and empties his quiver trying to finish it off.He missed every shot and had to pull an arrow out of the dirt to finish it off lol.I get there and we find his arrow,which clearly indicated a liver shot at best.I wanted to wait til morning but he insisted on tracking it,even though his bow was now in his truck.After about 250 yards of a sparse trail,I wanted to stop but he insisted on tracking.We eventually get to within 15 yards of a sick but very alert buck,laying there on the edge of a steep ravine staring at us.I stay while he walks the 1/4 mile or so uphill to get his bow.About 45 minutes later,he's back,sweating like a hooker in church and shaking like a leaf.The buck still hasn't moved and it's almost dark.He knocks an arrow,draws back and all you can hear is an aluminum arrow ricocheting off trees lol.The buck gets up and bolts down the hill into a stream and up the other side where we found it the next morning with a hole in it's guts.That was an annual event,sometimes twice a year.


----------



## TauntoHawk

NY has a crossbow weight max and a min A2A width as well as only allowing crossbows in the final 2 weeks of archery season. Seems like a reasonable compromise between inclusion and restriction of an alternate weapon during archery. But if you go over to the NY thread you can read a good half dozen plus guys who think it ruined archery, ruined hunting, and is a poaching machine even in that capacity. 

I try not to take a oppressive opinion against crossbows considering I love rifle and muzzleloader hunting. In the end Pa is a one buck state so if a guy wants to fill that tag with the highest tech crossbow in October that otherwise would have taken a buck with a 30-06 doing drives in another month does it make that much of a difference to my hunting. 

I generally prescribed that poachers are gonna poach, cheaters cheat and thieves steal. Report everything you have evidence of but creating more laws or restrictions in the name of curbing illegal activities is one of the things that plagues this country and needs to be kept far away from hunting. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Schleprock1 said:


> I agree. Killing multiple buck does nothing for the herd. To control population you need to take the doe and you need to have some control over how many doe are taken in a certain area.
> What I have learned over the years is that there are two kinds of deer hunters. The blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then type that kill a deer every five years out of pure luck. And the guys that fill all if their tags pretty much every year.
> Just because somebody can fill tags doesn't mean they understand when they've filled to many in an area.


We're quickly getting to the point in many areas where there's not enough hunters to control the deer herd and they're going to need an incentive.The area surrounding my house was just put into a new disease mgmt unit because of a CWD POSITIVE ROAD KILL.They saturated the area with another 2300 DMAP tags and they didn't even come close to selling out.I'm willing to bet we see sharpshooters up her in the next few years.


----------



## jacobh

Hey I’ll admit I hated xbows all the way up until I needed one to continue hunting without surgery


----------



## dougell

Honestly Scott,regardless of anyone's position on crossbows,I don't think anyone would begrudge someone for using one if they can't pull a bow back.The majority of us will eventually get to that point.


----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> Hey I’ll admit I hated xbows all the way up until I needed one to continue hunting without surgery


Yep. Wouldn't say I hated them but I did look down on those using them. Then I had one shoulder surgery, recovered and got back to shooting the compound and subsequently had problems with my other shoulder. Finally had to give in to it and get a crossbow.
I do find that the guys I know that didn't shoot their broadheads pre-season with their compounds, are the same guys that don't shoot them with their crossbows. And it shows by how many deer they miss or wound. After crawling through the thickest brush in a 5 year old clearcut tracking a deer my father in law swore hit hit hard right behind the shoulder I asked him if he shot his broadheads before he hunted with them. Made him come to my house and I set out the broadhead target at 30 yards. He shot and the arrow corkscrewed in a good 6 foot arc before ending up sticking in a tree 8 feet up behind the target and 5 feet to the right. After that I asked him again where he hit the deer. He wasn't so sure at that time.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Honestly Scott,regardless of anyone's position on crossbows,I don't think anyone would begrudge someone for using one if they can't pull a bow back.The majority of us will eventually get to that point.


For me my eyes won't cooperate well enough for me to continue to use a vertical bow much longer. I had to do a lot of experimenting to find the current working recipe. I need my glasses while hunting but need to take them off to shoot and then using a #7 verifier. Works perfect but it is a lot of gyrations to be doing when a deer is coming along. I have no issues obviously when looking through a scope.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I should have taken the day off to hunt but I have no motivation.Saturday looks to be a washout again so I'll probably feel obligated to at least go out tomorrow for the first time.I used to love the late season but this weather is having a negative impact on my hunting mojo.


I'm right there as well. Have plenty of time to hunt but this crap damp wet weather is just killing my motivation. Been out only a couple times late season so far.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> For me my eyes won't cooperate well enough for me to continue to use a vertical bow much longer. I had to do a lot of experimenting to find the current working recipe. I need my glasses while hunting but need to take them off to shoot and then using a #7 verifier. Works perfect but it is a lot of gyrations to be doing when a deer is coming along. I have no issues obviously when looking through a scope.


My eyes were good up until about three years ago.Now I can't read anything within 2 feet from my face without cheaters on.It's impacted my shooting with both a bow and rifle.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> My eyes were good up until about three years ago.Now I can't read anything within 2 feet from my face without cheaters on.It's impacted my shooting with both a bow and rifle.


Just bought my first set of cheaters a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> Just bought my first set of cheaters a couple weeks ago.


Meh, rookie [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

It's all downhill from there


----------



## nicko

My downhill started 12 years ago at 40 and it seems to pick up speed every year.


----------



## dougell

Yesterday our new warden stopped by my house when I was at work.He showed my kids a few pictures of a guy who had a pile of corn along with evidence that he killed a deer over it.They didn't recognize him so he called me a little while ago and texted me the pictures.I never saw him or his 4 wheeler and this baited sight was about 200 yards off a twp rd and less than 1/4 mile from my house.I gave him a few suggestions on people who may know who it is but he already talked to all of them and nobody has a clue.How can a guy in FO set up a blind and bait pile that close to a road,kill a deer,remove it with a 4 wheeler during the day and not one person who's property surrounds it have a clue who it is lol?There's no way any of these neighbors are lying either.It's just an overgrown field of goldenrod but I never even saw the blind and it was apparently there for over two weeks.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> My downhill started 12 years ago at 40 and it seems to pick up speed every year.


I'm also 52 nicko.I always considered myself to be in reasonably good shape until the first day of LITTLE LEAGUE practice when I was about 45.I went to snag a ground ball and learned that I couldn't bend over that far while moving at the same time.Probably looked like a ******ed chicken.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I'm also 52 nicko.I always considered myself to be in reasonably good shape until the first day of LITTLE LEAGUE practice when I was about 45.I went to snag a ground ball and learned that I couldn't bend over that far while moving at the same time.Probably looked like a ******ed chicken.


I’m still in decent shape but it’s a lot harder to stay in shape than it used to be.


----------



## bowhunter102002

dougell said:


> Yesterday our new warden stopped by my house when I was at work.He showed my kids a few pictures of a guy who had a pile of corn along with evidence that he killed a deer over it.They didn't recognize him so he called me a little while ago and texted me the pictures.I never saw him or his 4 wheeler and this baited sight was about 200 yards off a twp rd and less than 1/4 mile from my house.I gave him a few suggestions on people who may know who it is but he already talked to all of them and nobody has a clue.How can a guy in FO set up a blind and bait pile that close to a road,kill a deer,remove it with a 4 wheeler during the day and not one person who's property surrounds it have a clue who it is lol?There's no way any of these neighbors are lying either.It's just an overgrown field of goldenrod but I never even saw the blind and it was apparently there for over two weeks.


its sad to say but you would be surprised what people get away with...or not surprised for that matter.


----------



## dougell

This is a fairly sparsely populated area and mostly everyone knows everyone else.He can't be coming from too far if he's using a 4 wheeler.I can't believe nobody knows who it is.The warden set up a trail cam after finding the evidence and the pictures are crystal clear.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I’m still in decent shape but it’s a lot harder to stay in shape than it used to be.


We would have to define decent shape before I could commit to saying what kind of shape I'm in.


----------



## jacobh

Schleprock1 said:


> Yep. Wouldn't say I hated them but I did look down on those using them. Then I had one shoulder surgery, recovered and got back to shooting the compound and subsequently had problems with my other shoulder. Finally had to give in to it and get a crossbow.
> I do find that the guys I know that didn't shoot their broadheads pre-season with their compounds, are the same guys that don't shoot them with their crossbows. And it shows by how many deer they miss or wound. After crawling through the thickest brush in a 5 year old clearcut tracking a deer my father in law swore hit hit hard right behind the shoulder I asked him if he shot his broadheads before he hunted with them. Made him come to my house and I set out the broadhead target at 30 yards. He shot and the arrow corkscrewed in a good 6 foot arc before ending up sticking in a tree 8 feet up behind the target and 5 feet to the right. After that I asked him again where he hit the deer. He wasn't so sure at that time.


A guy I consider my friend is a surgeon. He said no way should I have surgery just in order to shoot a bow. Said he would have to cut through all the muscle to fix so he said u fix the tendon then weaken all the surrounding muscle by cutting it. He said absolutely if it hurt doing everyday things like work but not for fun


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> We would have to define decent shape before I could commit to saying what kind of shape I'm in.


I hear that I went from a triangle to a circle with age


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guess I should have gone upstate…


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> We would have to define decent shape before I could commit to saying what kind of shape I'm in.


I’m a shape…kind of pear shaped…lol


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Guess I should have gone upstate…


Damn! Bachelor heard there.


----------



## Gene94

I'm 27 and strength isn't my problem but cardio is[emoji51]...and cardio/endurance is what actually matters! I don't work out or exercise consistently but I need to either get a treadmill or start running/biking these roads around me. Could handle to lose 30 pounds. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> Guess I should have gone upstate…


Now go grab the crossbow 

Now I'm causing a stir .lol


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> Now go grab the crossbow
> 
> Now I'm causing a stir .lol


Needs a Ravin R500 on a Caldwell tripod with a Rage.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Now go grab the crossbow
> 
> Now I'm causing a stir .lol


That’s what Joe hunts with…and I wouldn’t think any less of him if he shot that buck with it.

Downloaded some cards today and the young bucks are definitely in bachelor groups.…as usual rifle season harvest and pressure has eliminated footage of shooters. I know neighbor shot the buck I was after; unknown how many others died. Most cams were out of power so will see what next card pull in January reveals.

The double-jointed midget doe is back….


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> Guess I should have gone upstate…


Go get em. I got my first pic of a buck that dropped a side now. I know it started a few weeks ago according to other reports

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

May as well just put a Rambo tip on it and just hit close.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> May as well just put a Rambo tip on it and just hit close.


Ha! Remember that bow? My first bow was a Hoyt/Easton Buck. All the info I dig up on it suggests it was the Rambo bow. If I only had a few of those tips I bet I could have actually shot some deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ve hunted this year with both my R26 and my Centurgy…if I were out today likely would have been with the Prime..the weather is nice, I don’t have to layer up or crawl into my ASIS. I enjoy having the option to use both. Ironically I won the Ravin at a 3d shoot. At the end of the season the top 10 members have a shoot off for 5 prizes….prizes included the R26; 50 caliber in-line; 4wt. Orvis T3, Sitka Delta waders, and Benelli over under 20 gauge. The shoot-off was the same as it had been in the past… a series of 5 balloons on a target at 85 yards. You pop the balloon and get the prize behind the balloon. Usually it’s a lot of fun and the winners trade off if that happen to get a prize that didn’t interest them…I was hoping to win the in-line, waders or Benelli. I shot first and popped the Balloon that had the Ravin (R26) behind it, the other four guys all missed so I couldn’t trade with anyone…figured.

I haven’t been disappointed with it, but it’s not something I would ever buy for myself, just way too small. I’ve figured out how to use it and have killed a couple of deer including a nice 10 with it, but I would have bought a longer one for sure if I was buying one for myself.

I have a few spots where the crossbow just simply increases my efficiency because I don’t have to draw in the presence of game. It also helps keep me in the game when my elbow goes nuts. I’ve only had 2 cortisone shots this entire year and pretty happy about that…not sure what the future will hold but at least have a couple of high quality options at my disposal.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> My downhill started 12 years ago at 40 and it seems to pick up speed every year.





Gene94 said:


> I'm 27 and strength isn't my problem but cardio is[emoji51]...and cardio/endurance is what actually matters! I don't work out or exercise consistently but I need to either get a treadmill or start running/biking these roads around me. Could handle to lose 30 pounds.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


There is no time like the present to get started. I began running some 15 years ago after my wife took this picture at the Pittsburgh archery tournament. She took the picture because we had 5 lefties in a row. It was life changing for me because I couldn’t believe the fat gut I had. I was around 40 at the time. Now I’m 80 lbs lighter and have completed a dozen marathons, a bunch of half-Ironmans and one full Ironman. (I may have gone a little overboard.)But it gets harder to lose weight and get fit with every decade. Best to get there now and stay there.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> There is no time like the present to get started. I began running some 15 years ago after my wife took this picture at the Pittsburgh archery tournament. She took the picture because we had 5 lefties in a row. It was life changing for me because I couldn’t believe the fat gut I had. I was around 40 at the time. Now I’m 80 lbs lighter and have completed a dozen marathons, a bunch of half-Ironmans and one full Ironman. (I may have gone a little overboard.)But it gets harder to lose weight and get fit with every decade. Best to get there now and stay there.
> View attachment 7534111


Sometimes all it takes is the right/wrong pic of yourself to rattle the cage and decide to change your jaded ways.

Fortunately, weight and general fitness has never been an issue for me. I enjoy time in the basement with free weights and my eating habits (while more relaxed) are still healthy. 5'8" and 165 lbs. My issues now are general aches and pains and an unresolved tear in my left shoulder/bicep tendon from 2012 that I felt "POP" doing flat bench. I just deal with it now and cut out exercises that aggravate it. Never stretched when I was younger. Football with work friends on Sunday morning in my 20s.......show up, throw on the spikes, and go. I'd end up in traction if I tried that now.


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> That’s what Joe hunts with…and I wouldn’t think any less of him if he shot that buck with it..


Well, that is open to interpretation 🤔 😇


----------



## Mathias

Ahh, aches & pains. Know them well this year in particular. I fractured my femur and tore a meniscus back in April or May. Still have lingering pain, some the doc says won’t go away. Up 40#, killed my near daily at times 7-10 mile walks. New elliptical inbound at home. Could always be worse.

Joe- some sheds to search for md they’ll be even more attractive next season.

Kyle, if you see this, aren’t you the fan of Eli’s Honey Bologna?


----------



## nicko

PA.......who woulda thunk it????









The Story Behind the First Boone & Crockett Entry - North American Whitetail


Buried by the passage of time, the first Boone & Crockett entry has remained shrouded in




www.northamericanwhitetail.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Well, that is open to interpretation [emoji848] [emoji56]


Haha..I took a ton of grief from family this year for passing on a couple, two of which look to be in that group. I don’t really have to kill one every year….I was really hoping for a shot at one of three buck up there and had a chance at two of them but could seal the deal. Ironically if I had my Prime I likely would have been able to get a shot off at one of them, but because of the way he circled around behind me, I couldn’t spin and get enough clearance for the Xbox, even the little R26. I still chalk that up as a win, I planned a new route in to the are that stated with getting dropped off 1/2 way around the mountain and hiking in from the road (neighbors driveway) set up and had him with in 25 yards. As long as I have a working memory, that morning will be etched.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> There is no time like the present to get started. I began running some 15 years ago after my wife took this picture at the Pittsburgh archery tournament. She took the picture because we had 5 lefties in a row. It was life changing for me because I couldn’t believe the fat gut I had. I was around 40 at the time. Now I’m 80 lbs lighter and have completed a dozen marathons, a bunch of half-Ironmans and one full Ironman. (I may have gone a little overboard.)But it gets harder to lose weight and get fit with every decade. Best to get there now and stay there.
> View attachment 7534111


I had to look at my records. It's been since 2016 since I did the Rachel Carson Challenge. My son and I are signing up this year. I'l probably have 4-5 more with us. Anyone that is doing it let me know. 
TAC signups start soon too. Same. Anyone here getting to 7Springs let me know.


----------



## 138104

Well, it’s a bit foggy this morning, so decided to hold off going out. Seems the deer don’t mind.


----------



## nicko




----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> View attachment 7534491
> View attachment 7534492


Good luck!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Good luck!


Gonna need it. Visibility is about 40 yards.


----------



## Mathias

Pulled some cards this morning. It looks like several of the up-n-comers survived the seasons. This Fall is going to be stellar.


----------



## perryhunter4

Any of you guys using the Reveal SK? I just purchased 3. I prob won’t put out until around April. I am wondering if I should use the rechargeable battery pack with solar panel…or just use the alkalines and remove the solar panel?
I have 3 Reveals out since April and they have done great on just regular alkaline batteries. I don’t want to ruin a good thing. I picked up the SK’s mainly for the no-glow as the infrared on my regular reveals has caught the attention of a few. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Mathias

51 degrees on the last day of the year, sorry, but I’ll take it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> 51 degrees on the last day of the year, sorry, but I’ll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful Matt! Overcast here.

Went to LAS and debated shooting some new bows but it was super busy and I’m not buying now…so just enjoyed browsing.


----------



## CBB

I was hoping to hunt today but still not feeling up to it. Definitely better today but still feel like crud..


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Beautiful Matt! Overcast here.
> 
> Went to LAS and debated shooting some new bows but it was super busy and I’m not buying now…so just enjoyed browsing.


I was there yesterday to get a new stabilizer setup for my PSE EVL 34. I had just moved my short little stab I had on my Chill over and it really wasn't adequate. I shot a few releases and shot the breeze with Rob for a while as I waited. He was showing me some of his elk pictures. Holy smokes has he killed some BIG bulls.


----------



## tyepsu

Got settled into my stand about 20 minutes ago. Still have my buck tag, so hopefully I can end 2021 on a high note. Good luck to anyone else out.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck!


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> 51 degrees on the last day of the year sorry, but I’ll take it.


Yep, I'll definitely take it.

What a day to be chasing steelhead. 🎣


----------



## jacobh

Took my dad son and pup out for a little fun today. Had a blast


----------



## jacobh

Happy New year everyone!!!! I for one am so glad 2021 is now over and sure hope 2022 is better


----------



## BGM51

Wishing Everyone a Happy & Healthy New Year. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Once again, I would like to thank everybody who reached out with well wishes and thoughts and prayers for my family. Unfortunately, we said goodbye to our Mom this morning.

If somebody had told me on December 1 what would be dealing with one month later, I never would’ve believed them.


----------



## jacobh

OMG Nick I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow Nick I feel for you. Prayers for peace and acceptance.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Once again, I would like to thank everybody who reached out with well wishes and thoughts and prayers for my family. Unfortunately, we said goodbye to our Mom this morning.
> 
> If somebody had told me on December 1 what would be dealing with one month later, I never would’ve believed them.


Wow. I'm sorry to hear Nick. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Pyme

Wow! 😥

What a double punch to the gut. 🥺


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Once again, I would like to thank everybody who reached out with well wishes and thoughts and prayers for my family. Unfortunately, we said goodbye to our Mom this morning.
> 
> 
> If somebody had told me on December 1 what would be dealing with one month later, I never would’ve believed them.


sorry for your loss.


----------



## vonfoust

Wow, so sorry to hear Nick. Had hopes she was pulling through. Prayers sent.


----------



## 12-Ringer

So sorry Nick!!!


----------



## j.d.m.

Sorry to hear Nick.. these last 2 years have been FULL of unexpected events, ways of life, things we never would have imagined.


----------



## Gene94

Prayers for you and your family Nick

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

perryhunter4 said:


> Any of you guys using the Reveal SK? I just purchased 3. I prob won’t put out until around April. I am wondering if I should use the rechargeable battery pack with solar panel…or just use the alkalines and remove the solar panel?
> I have 3 Reveals out since April and they have done great on just regular alkaline batteries. I don’t want to ruin a good thing. I picked up the SK’s mainly for the no-glow as the infrared on my regular reveals has caught the attention of a few.
> Thoughts?


I ended up purchasing an xb. I was ready to pull the trigger on an sk, but reviews changed my mind. For the price, the sk made sense considering if you purchase their solar panel separately, it costs like$70 I thought. It seemed cheaper to get the sk with it included for only $30 more then the xb. But….. I didn’t realize the solar panel on the sk is smaller, different then the stand alone one available seperately. The reviews stated by multiple users, that the solar panel “needs” to be in sunlight most of the day to be useful, and even then, it doesn’t keep up very well if you get a lot of night time activity, and videos make it worse. Then if you don’t have a spare battery pack, the camera is down until you charge up pack, and have to make a second trip to change it, defeating the purpose of “low impact” on the area. I do t have first hand results, but those were the reasons I didn’t go that way.


----------



## CBB

So sorry Nick


----------



## BGM51

So sorry for your loss. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

God Nick… I am so very sorry to hear this! Thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## Billy H

So sorry to hear this Nick.


----------



## rogersb

Sorry for your loss Nick.


----------



## Viper69

nicko said:


> Once again, I would like to thank everybody who reached out with well wishes and thoughts and prayers for my family. Unfortunately, we said goodbye to our Mom this morning.
> 
> If somebody had told me on December 1 what would be dealing with one month later, I never would’ve believed them.


So sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family. I lost my mother in November this year. It was a very hard few weeks before and after. Then you add in that my wife, son and myself all had to go through covid around Thanksgiving. Certainly hoping for a better 2022. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Damn Nick, that’s a shame, sorry that you finished out the year in such a heartbreaking fashion.


----------



## Mathias

I went and talked to my neighbor that I had on cam, he was on 2 additional on the same day. I was pleased that he offered up his presence without question, kind of needed I guess 🤷‍♂️.
I told him I want notice in the future, he apologized. Also said there were *no *deer drives conducted in the area this season. All the more reason to be excited for October’22. 😁


----------



## tyepsu

Where I hunted yesterday afternoon is about a 600 yard walk across a field to the woods. My stand is about 45 yards into the woods. I hadn't seen anything and at about 5:25 it was too dark to see my pin at 15 yards, so I got down. It was quite a bit lighter in the field. I hadn't seen a single deer in the field, until I came over the knob and looked down and saw a large deer feeding. I dropped to a knee and as I pulled up my binoculars, what I'm 99% certain is this buck saw me and took off across the field. Nice to know he is there, but disappointing I didn't get a shot. Pouring rain all day today. Hoping to get back out there next Saturday.


----------



## Johnboy60

Prayers for you and your family Nick. Losing a parent is tough.


----------



## 12-Ringer

tyepsu said:


> Where I hunted yesterday afternoon is about a 600 yard walk across a field to the woods. My stand is about 45 yards into the woods. I hadn't seen anything and at about 5:25 it was too dark to see my pin at 15 yards, so I got down. It was quite a bit lighter in the field. I hadn't seen a single deer in the field, until I came over the knob and looked down and saw a large deer feeding. I dropped to a knee and as I pulled up my binoculars, what I'm 99% certain is this buck saw me and took off across the field. Nice to know he is there, but disappointing I didn't get a shot. Pouring rain all day today. Hoping to get back out there next Saturday.


That’s some late season motivation right there


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow good luck tye!!!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Once again, I would like to thank everybody who reached out with well wishes and thoughts and prayers for my family. Unfortunately, we said goodbye to our Mom this morning.
> 
> If somebody had told me on December 1 what would be dealing with one month later, I never would’ve believed them.


I’m sorry for your loss. Will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## 138104

tyepsu said:


> Where I hunted yesterday afternoon is about a 600 yard walk across a field to the woods. My stand is about 45 yards into the woods. I hadn't seen anything and at about 5:25 it was too dark to see my pin at 15 yards, so I got down. It was quite a bit lighter in the field. I hadn't seen a single deer in the field, until I came over the knob and looked down and saw a large deer feeding. I dropped to a knee and as I pulled up my binoculars, what I'm 99% certain is this buck saw me and took off across the field. Nice to know he is there, but disappointing I didn't get a shot. Pouring rain all day today. Hoping to get back out there next Saturday.


That’s a great buck. Can’t imagine what he’ll be if he makes it to next year.


----------



## 138104

Does anyone hunt DMAP# 330 in Bald Eagle SF? Went there for a hike today and looks like it has potential. I did find a 2-person stsnd with a cell cam nearby. My son stuck his face up to it, so if it belongs to anyone on here I apologize!


----------



## Mathias

just now


----------



## CBB

2022 is looking good!


----------



## perryhunter4

CBB said:


> 2022 is looking good!
> View attachment 7535704


Really? Lol..,be happy about that for sure!


----------



## perryhunter4

j.d.m. said:


> I ended up purchasing an xb. I was ready to pull the trigger on an sk, but reviews changed my mind. For the price, the sk made sense considering if you purchase their solar panel separately, it costs like$70 I thought. It seemed cheaper to get the sk with it included for only $30 more then the xb. But….. I didn’t realize the solar panel on the sk is smaller, different then the stand alone one available seperately. The reviews stated by multiple users, that the solar panel “needs” to be in sunlight most of the day to be useful, and even then, it doesn’t keep up very well if you get a lot of night time activity, and videos make it worse. Then if you don’t have a spare battery pack, the camera is down until you charge up pack, and have to make a second trip to change it, defeating the purpose of “low impact” on the area. I do t have first hand results, but those were the reasons I didn’t go that way.


Thx for replying JDM! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Mathias said:


> just how.
> View attachment 7535637


I have a bow you can borrow till you get your new one Matt. Get out there and shoot one of them bucks. It will have to be my Mathews Traverse as I need to keep my Mach 1 fore a late season doe.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Sorry for your loss Nick!


----------



## LetThemGrow

My favorite trail cam footage each year is from November. Here are some of the highlights…





Happy New Year!


----------



## Mathias

3 Blade Rage said:


> I have a bow you can borrow till you get your new one Matt. Get out there and shoot one of them bucks. It will have to be my Mathews Traverse as I need to keep my Mach 1 fore a late season doe.


Thanks for the offer. But I’m done for the year. Killed 3 does, the freezer will be full when I pick up the last one. I’ll look for sheds and get further stoked for the next go around! I’m just happy to see so many survivors and at this point I feel they deserve another year.
Good luck on a doe!


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> My favorite trail cam footage each year is from November. Here are some of the highlights…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


Great video as always. You have some nice bucks on your property!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Great video as always. You have some nice bucks on your property!


It’s a lease. And neighbors hunt all the lines and occasionally inside the lines.  The nice 10 got shot just as he stepped off the posted line. Not much you can do sometimes….


----------



## TauntoHawk

I got up to the cabin for a few days this week of NY's newest season addition. They added the week between Christmas and New years sighting that it's a great time for youth to get out and I think it's a great idea. 

I love the late season, it always feels like bonus hunting, I don't do much shooting usually just like the see what's still around and probe a bit deeper into the corners of places I avoided going into for most of archery and the regular season. Once we got snow I poked into a few bedding areas, followed rub lines and located scrapes. 

I was able to get a good close look at 3 nice survivor bucks, they were all tough to pass but ultimately I felt like the high probability of seeing them next year would be more enjoyable. Saw a fair amount of does but after hearing the neighbor and his brother shot 8 does of various sizes in rifle i put a hold on shooting them as well. 

The deer were really digging at the radish bulbs we will plant more next year for sure.























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

A little talk about bows...

I've been shooting bowtech for about the past 20 years. I've owned more than i can count, just trying each to see what i like and dont like. About the only other brand I've given a legit try has been Elite.

Well after hearing all the comments about the Mathews TRX series, i bought a 38 to try. Setup was pretty easy. Didnt like having to buy modules to change the draw length but now it set and dont have to worry about it again. I was messing around yesterday and shot my for full vegas round with it and shot a 299. Seeing as how I've never shot a 300, it tied my personal best.

I like the bow and it obviously shoots well, but there is something about it that just doesn't feel right. I'm sure its just the feel difference between it and the bowtechs, but it is still odd feeling. I'm going to shoot it this winter to see if it grows on me before i decide what i will shoot this coming 3d season.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Kudos on letting them live Taunto! In 10 months you can chase them again….


----------



## CBB

Taunto,
What kind of radishes are those?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Whitetail institute beets and greens which is WIMA radish, Suger beets, purple top turnips, kale and rape. 

Here is 2 pics from September, mid November and late December. I wanted to make sure the deer had a taste for them before going in on multiple plots of them.






























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> 2022 is looking good!
> View attachment 7535704


Wow! That's a giant!


----------



## Mr. October

It's been a few years since I was involved in the target archery scene at all. The couple years I served as President of my club I got a bit burned out. I wanted to spend some time shooting some invitationals or other non-3d indoor events to try to get my form back with a back tension release before shooting TAC and other 3d shoots this summer. (Since Field archery has died a painful death.) The problem is, it doesn't look like anyone really shoots invitationals anymore. I don't know if they all died off last years with COVID or not. There seem to be lots of indoor 3d out there but I'd prefer some spot shoots for the repeatability and opportunity to work on form that just isn't there with 3d. Unfortunately, I have no place at home to shoot. I did see Palymyra has a shoot yesterday and today but not quite ready just yet. And they have some FITA rounds coming up I might go do. Otherwise I don't see any of the clubs that used to have indoor shoots hosting them. Anyone know of any? I'm particularly looking for Southeast but willing to drive a bit.


----------



## j.d.m.

Seems indoor and outdoor 3d is dying off around here as well. Years ago, a couple of us would shoot the 3d shoots on sundays, and now they don’t do it anymore. This was before covid. A place in town here used to do archery leagues and that’s been done for a few years as well. I’m just not a fan of having to drive so far for it, at least anytime soon. Good luck, other then Lancaster Archery offering something.


----------



## Billy H

Try Cloverleaf, they do indoor stuff but not sure if it is what your looking for 









HOME - Clover Leaf Archery Club


JOAD has two openings! Contact Paul @ 610-554-6564 if you have an archer between 8 to 18 years old interested in joining. Clover Leaf Archery Club is OPEN! The Second…



www.cloverleafarcheryclub.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

Covid didn’t help at all … just don’t make sense for some places to open for 3 shooters… at least that’s what I’ve experienced


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hmm…



https://www.yahoo.com/news/covid-rampant-among-deer-research-093018146.html


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Try Cloverleaf, they do indoor stuff but not sure if it is what your looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOME - Clover Leaf Archery Club
> 
> 
> JOAD has two openings! Contact Paul @ 610-554-6564 if you have an archer between 8 to 18 years old interested in joining. Clover Leaf Archery Club is OPEN! The Second…
> 
> 
> 
> www.cloverleafarcheryclub.com


I always remembered Clover Leaf having indoor invitationals and a league. I'll have to talk to somebody there but all they have listed on their page is 3d.


----------



## Bucket

Here in Clearfield Co we used to be able to hit 2 or more each weekend. But that was 20+ years ago. Now we only have 1 shoot that is closer than an hour drive. We will start end of March when the majority of the clubs start their shoots and travel every weekend till worlds is done. We have found that the clubs that put money into their targets and put on a good shoot have decent turnouts. The clubs that have old shot out McKenzies that rely on the local hunters are struggling. We aren't the only ones that will drive up to 2hrs each way to shoot, but it better be a nice setup.


----------



## perryhunter4

LetThemGrow said:


> My favorite trail cam footage each year is from November. Here are some of the highlights…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


Great video LTG…you always put together good vids with those Brownings. Looks like some of your property was clearcut and the bucks liked using the roads cut in. Loved all of the dark tarsals too…lol!


----------



## ZDC

Nice , cold morning

They were moving a lot before first light. 

Still plenty of time for something to play out


----------



## Mathias

Good luck, those still after them.
Just had a bunch in the back yard. Cooler tempts today has em moving I assume.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Here in Clearfield Co we used to be able to hit 2 or more each weekend. But that was 20+ years ago. Now we only have 1 shoot that is closer than an hour drive. We will start end of March when the majority of the clubs start their shoots and travel every weekend till worlds is done. We have found that the clubs that put money into their targets and put on a good shoot have decent turnouts. The clubs that have old shot out McKenzies that rely on the local hunters are struggling. We aren't the only ones that will drive up to 2hrs each way to shoot, but it better be a nice setup.


Twenty years ago,you could find a shoot every weekend within a 20 minute drive,sometimes saturday and sunday.It seemed to die when crossbows became popular and Fortnite hit the scene for the kids.We hit a handful each summer,usually Boone Mt,Sligo and sometimes Fox twp.We do it for fun and just toss the cards when we're done.I think the most I've seen in the past 5 or so years on the youth sheet was 3.What a shame,it used to be two pages long.


----------



## Mathias

Tennessee got the snow


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Twenty years ago,you could find a shoot every weekend within a 20 minute drive,sometimes saturday and sunday.It seemed to die when crossbows became popular and Fortnite hit the scene for the kids.We hit a handful each summer,usually Boone Mt,Sligo and sometimes Fox twp.We do it for fun and just toss the cards when we're done.I think the most I've seen in the past 5 or so years on the youth sheet was 3.What a shame,it used to be two pages long.


I'm not really sure why it died out. My girls started getting involved in other activities and I stopped going to the shoots when they were still popular. But you are right, we had the Clearfield Chuch that put one on, Old town had one, Mosquito Creek, West Branch. Sometimes they would be the same weekend. Now we travel to the other side of Clarion, Howard, MIlroy...not much close for the guy that just wants to get out once in a while.

We go to Sligo if thats the only thing around. Couldn't tell you the last time I was at Boone. 

There a couple real nice ones up around Franklin and Oil City, but they are close to 2hrs for us.


----------



## j.d.m.

Agreed. We have a club that “was” really good. Had a nice coarse through the woods with bag targets that you could shoot anytime. They would put on 3d in summer and I remember seeing the sign up sheets filled. We would go just for fun, and never even take the score card. Now the same club doesn’t maintain the coarse at all, the target huts are all but rotted away, and all they have is heavily shot up range bags. Unfortunately the club puts most the money into the gun ranges now, and the archery part is fading away.


----------



## dougell

Sligo is about as far as I'm willing to travel.Everytime we go to that one,we get eaten up by deer flies.It's a decent shoot otherwise.Sykesville stopped having them,The guy on Wayne rd stopped,I really think the biggest reason for the decline is crossbows.The majority of people who I used to consider serious bowhunters now use crossbows.Four years ago,When my son turned 12,I ttok him to qualify for that Treasure lake hunt and he was the only one there with a compound.I don't know the exact number but there's between 120 and 200 hunters and less than a dozens use compounds.


----------



## Bucket

Like I said, it's my opinion that the clubs that cater to the hunters are struggling. The ones that have nice Rinehart targets and are setup like the larger ASA and IBO shoot get a pretty good turn out. Only problem is that the cost to setup a nice shoot is outrageous.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Once again, I would like to thank everybody who reached out with well wishes and thoughts and prayers for my family. Unfortunately, we said goodbye to our Mom this morning.
> 
> If somebody had told me on December 1 what would be dealing with one month later, I never would’ve believed them.


So sorry for your loss Nick.


----------



## Mr. October

When I was President of my archery club, I did a pretty good job of amping up ALL of our shoots. We did 2 Fita events, 1 Joad event, 2 PSAA invitationals, 3-4 indoor 3D shoots, and a few outdoor 3D shoots. Through a lot of active marketing I was able to get a fair amount of participation. The baffling thing to me was that I could NOT get the majority of our members to shoot. At the time we had around 160 members. At any given shoot we would find 10-20 of them. When I first became president, I tried to coerce our membership into coming out and helping with the club. Finally I gave up on that and just begged them to get their bows out and come shoot. If we could have gotten 2/3 of our members to come out for each shoot and nobody else showed up, every shoot would have been a smashing success. I don't get why people join an archery club and then don't want to come shoot their bow. There seems to be some mentality that you have to be an expert shooter to come to a "formal" shoot. There was nothing formal about our 3D shoots, or our invitationals. And people think FITA events are WAY more formal than they are because they aren't allowed to wear jeans or camo. Everyone worries about shooting a poor score. So what? Just come have fun shooting your bow! I've never figured it out. We always had fun at those events whether we were doing all the work to run them or participating.


----------



## vonfoust

I really don't have much interest in 3D shoots. I like the TAC but that is about it and unrealistic beyond once a year. 
I shoot my bow because I archery hunt.
I archery hunt to get away from people.

Combining the two would defeat the purpose


----------



## Billy H

I can understand that. A whole lot of people have no interest at all in any type of competitive shooting weather it be Archery or firearms. I shot in trap leagues for years when I was younger. I don't see how anyone could afford to these days.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Brisk NW wind and I forgot the neck gaiter….


----------



## Pyme

j.d.m. said:


> Unfortunately the club puts most the money into the gun ranges now, and the archery part is fading away.


You'll find that at most clubs, but in varying directions.

Clubs become known as a "shotgunners" club, or a "rifle shooter's" club, or a "pistol club", or whatever. 

Outdoorsmens clubs are just not as big and active as they used to be, so whichever faction can rally it's guys together the best usually starts to lean a club in that direction. They end up with a larger percentage of the membership, and a more active part of the membership. They get involved, they run for the board and for key positions, and they start to cater the club to fit that style.

Sometimes it works, because it will actually grow a club by improving a discipline, cutting down others that were dragging on finances, work and space, and in turn drawing even more members, even if it's a more narrowly focused group. Other times, it can start to kill a club through in-fighting, if it was a semi-balanced club, that has groups that start to suffer in a power grab. 

If archers want a club to continue to have ranges, courses, and quality targets for them, they've got to do something about it, and not expect that a handful of them tossing in their $50 annual dues is going to get it done, against all of the other demands of a club.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I can understand that. A whole lot of people have no interest at all in any type of competitive shooting weather it be Archery or firearms. I shot in trap leagues for years when I was younger. I don't see how anyone could afford to these days.


I have zero interest in competing.I've never turned a card in one time.It's just a nice way to start a weekend morning,especially with your kid.It's just fun and good practice.


----------



## nicko

I was toying with the idea of shooting at the Lancaster Classic in January but with everything we have going on, that idea is out. Not that I have any delusions about winning anything, just want to do it once.


----------



## jacobh

I use to shoot all the local 3ds and indoor leagues when I shot compounds. I loved it I’d practice everyday then Sundays get up early get breakfast and be at the shoot at 730 with my uncle. I looked forward to it every weekend


----------



## Johnboy60

Bucket said:


> I'm not really sure why it died out. My girls started getting involved in other activities and I stopped going to the shoots when they were still popular. But you are right, we had the Clearfield Chuch that put one on, Old town had one, Mosquito Creek, West Branch. Sometimes they would be the same weekend. Now we travel to the other side of Clarion, Howard, MIlroy...not much close for the guy that just wants to get out once in a while.
> 
> We go to Sligo if thats the only thing around. Couldn't tell you the last time I was at Boone.
> 
> There a couple real nice ones up around Franklin and Oil City, but they are close to 2hrs for us.


Rinehart 100 scheduled for September 9-11 at Two Mile Run County Park, Franklin/Oil City area. We shot the 50 target Safari Range this past year up there. Very nice set up. We shot Friday afternoon and had clear sailing all the way through. Hope to shoot all 100 this year.


----------



## Mr. October

I shot competitively for years. But only to be a better archer for bow hunting. I didn’t really care about winning. Which is good. Lol!

I always found field archery to be the best practice overall for hunting. To this day I still think it is a much better training discipline then 3D. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy60

Mr. October said:


> I shot competitively for years. But only to be a better archer for bow hunting. I didn’t really care about winning. Which is good. Lol!
> 
> I always found field archery to be the best practice overall for hunting. To this day I still think it is a much better training discipline then 3D.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Back in the 80’s and 90’s I shot 3D shoots whenever possible but the vast majority of my shooting was done on a field course with a couple different shooting buddies. We couldn’t get enough of it. The goal though was to be ready for Archery Season. I doubt if I would have gotten into archery if bowhunting wasn’t the main attraction.


----------



## Bucket

Johnboy60 said:


> Rinehart 100 scheduled for September 9-11 at Two Mile Run County Park, Franklin/Oil City area. We shot the 50 target Safari Range this past year up there. Very nice set up. We shot Friday afternoon and had clear sailing all the way through. Hope to shoot all 100 this year.


Tom and the guys at Rainbow do great work at Two mile run. I've never shot the 100, but would like to.


----------



## rogersb

I shoot 3d courses in the woods and think it's pretty realistic to my hunting. What's a field course?


----------



## Hlzr

Johnboy60 said:


> Rinehart 100 scheduled for September 9-11 at Two Mile Run County Park, Franklin/Oil City area. We shot the 50 target Safari Range this past year up there. Very nice set up. We shot Friday afternoon and had clear sailing all the way through. Hope to shoot all 100 this year.


Could someone elaborate on what exactly this is? Maybe a link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Indychris

Hlzr said:


> Could someone elaborate on what exactly this is? Maybe a link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro











R100 National Archery Tour


R100 offers the greatest archery shoot in the world! View our list of events to find a 3D shoot closest to you.




www.r100.org


----------



## ZDC

What's up with our winters 1a guys ( not sure if it is like this in other parts of the state but would imagine it is the case.)

Lately all we have been getting is this stupid cycle where it snows , then gets warm and melts the snow turning everything into mud, than it will rain making even more mud, finally it freezes and snows again causing the cycle to continue.

It has been like this the last few years too

I remember only like 5 or 6 years ago where we would get 2 -3 feet of snow and it would stay for most of December, all January and most of February.

We would have multiple days a year where the temps would be in the negatives.

Now I can't even remember the last time it has been that cold.

I always use to look forward to going out hunting for deer and squirrel in the cold and bundling up like an Eskimo.

I think that today was probably the coldest it has been this winter (being between 17 and 28 for the daytime temperature and first time I saw snow in about a month)

Don't get me wrong, wearing nothing but jeans and a t-shirt outside on new years eve was nice but there is something about hunting squirrels in a completely white woods with 2 feet of snow under you that is unique and I look forward too each year. And hunting season just feels a little dull without the whiteout hunting that use to be the late hunting season.


----------



## Indychris

nicko said:


> Once again, I would like to thank everybody who reached out with well wishes and thoughts and prayers for my family. Unfortunately, we said goodbye to our Mom this morning.
> 
> If somebody had told me on December 1 what would be dealing with one month later, I never would’ve believed them.


Wow, nicko, I had no idea until just reading this. In spite of our differences in the past, my heart truly breaks for you and your family. Praying for all of you.


----------



## Indychris

So recently relocated to PA. Anyone hunt the public lands around Caledonia state park? No access to good private land but some of the area around Michaud looks promising. Not sure what is huntable though.


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> I was toying with the idea of shooting at the Lancaster Classic in January but with everything we have going on, that idea is out. Not that I have any delusions about winning anything, just want to do it once.


I’ve been thinking same thing last 2 years. I honestly didn’t really know much about the Lancaster shoot until seeing it on “Bowhunt Or Die” show. Those guys head to Lancaster for the shoot, and are in same situation. Not good enough to win anything, but do it for fun. I’d also like to do a TAC shoot sometime when I’m fully recovered from neck surgery. Hoping maybe 2023 I’ll be ready.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> I shoot 3d courses in the woods and think it's pretty realistic to my hunting. What's a field course?


3D is certainly fun. Field archery is also done on courses through the woods but distances are marked. Shots are from 10 to 80 yards and the archer takes 4 shots at each target. Some targets are shot from a stationary position, while on others they move either sideways or forward between shots. There are 3 different target faces used though the animal round is somewhat antiquated with today's equipment. Courses are setup through the woods using a a variety of terrain much like 3D. A full field round is 28 targets and 144 arrows. The NFAA (National Field Archery Association) has created a "new" field round which is less targets and less total arrows to try to re-energize field archery but it hasn't really helped.

For me, once upon a time the thing I loved about 3d was unknown distances. But these days, that doesn't really apply to most hunting situations. I can't remember the last time I shot at an animal that I didn't know the distance. The main thing I like with field archery better than 3D for practice, is the multiple shots. When you mess up a shot on a 3D course, all you can do is wonder and assume what you did wrong. On field, you get 3 more chances to figure it out and make corrections.

There are also a lot of guys who can punch and flinch their way to a good score on 3D but they are still punching and flinching with target panic. These habits become painfully obvious on a field course or any other sort of target where repetitive shots are made. Denial becomes impossible. You'll often hear someone say "I can't shoot spots. They give me target panic." LOL! That is not the case. Most times, they bring it with them.

The funny thing is, one of the reasons guys shied away from field was the 50-80 yard shots. They were afraid of them. Meanwhile, field archery started out back in the post WWII era with guys shooting recurves and no sights. Now, we can't get enough of shoots like TAC, R100, and the Redding Trail shoot. I wonder how many guys would like Field if they gave it a try these days?

And don't get me wrong. I was around for the very start of 3D. We used t make our own targets at my old field club. We started out shooting it much the way we shot field. In fact, our first 3D targets were flat on one side so we could mount them on the field targets. None of them looked like anything other than a "woodland creature". We'd shoot 3-4 arrows at each. Then McKenzie came along and the IBO and then the NFAA came out with their official 3D rules. Pretty soon nobody was interested in shooting field archery anymore. I jumped in with both feet and shot 3D EVERY weekend including a few IBO events. I stopped going when it started to take 5-6 hours to shoot 20 arrows. (Ironically, people complain about how long a field round takes. 5-6 hours . . but you shoot 144 arrows.)

A video describes Field Archery the best. It is also noteworthy that the international field round is different and more challenging yet. It's a similar round but half is shot at prescribed but unmarked distances. It is EXTREMELY popular in Europe.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> What's up with our winters 1a guys ( not sure if it is like this in other parts of the state but would imagine it is the case.)
> 
> Lately all we have been getting is this stupid cycle where it snows , then gets warm and melts the snow turning everything into mud, than it will rain making even more mud, finally it freezes and snows again causing the cycle to continue.
> 
> It has been like this the last few years too
> 
> I remember only like 5 or 6 years ago where we would get 2 -3 feet of snow and it would stay for most of December, all January and most of February.
> 
> We would have multiple days a year where the temps would be in the negatives.
> 
> Now I can't even remember the last time it has been that cold.
> 
> I always use to look forward to going out hunting for deer and squirrel in the cold and bundling up like an Eskimo.
> 
> I think that today was probably the coldest it has been this winter (being between 17 and 28 for the daytime temperature and first time I saw snow in about a month)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, wearing nothing but jeans and a t-shirt outside on new years eve was nice but there is something about hunting squirrels in a completely white woods with 2 feet of snow under you that is unique and I look forward too each year. And hunting season just feels a little dull without the whiteout hunting that use to be the late hunting season.


Lots of people pretend climate change isn't a real thing. All of us can check our memory banks and realize it is. I grew up in South Jersey and we used to ice skate from before Christmas all the way to March. Now, the same waters never actually freeze anymore. Whether or not there is anything to be done about it is a whole other discussion.


----------



## Mr. October

Indychris said:


> So recently relocated to PA. Anyone hunt the public lands around Caledonia state park? No access to good private land but some of the area around Michaud looks promising. Not sure what is huntable though.


There is a LOT of great areas to hunt out that way. All the State parks, the entire area of Michaux State Forest, and a bunch of game lands.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Lots of people pretend climate change isn't a real thing. All of us can check our memory banks and realize it is. I grew up in South Jersey and we used to ice skate from before Christmas all the way to March. Now, the same waters never actually freeze anymore. Whether or not there is anything to be done about it is a whole other discussion.


 I remember years back being able to walk "on" the creek for what seemed like miles all winter long. They don't even freeze at all anymore.


----------



## Johnboy60

Bucket said:


> Tom and the guys at Rainbow do great work at Two mile run. I've never shot the 100, but would like to.


Absolutely. The work these guys do behind the scenes makes it all happen.


----------



## Mathias

All this ❄ and ice talk and here I am dreaming of


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> All this ❄ and ice talk and here I am dreaming of
> View attachment 7537718


Same. Once I'm done hunting for the year I'm ready for summer.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> All this [emoji300] and ice talk and here I am dreaming of
> View attachment 7537718


Booked a week there this summer. I’m not much of a beach guy, but it’s what the family wanted. This time, we are staying right on Beach Ave.


----------



## 138104

Indychris said:


> So recently relocated to PA. Anyone hunt the public lands around Caledonia state park? No access to good private land but some of the area around Michaud looks promising. Not sure what is huntable though.


What county are you in? 

I used to hunt at King’s Gap Environmental Center. Used to see a lot of deer there, but haven’t been there in 15 years.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Booked a week there this summer. I’m not much of a beach guy, but it’s what the family wanted. This time, we are staying right on Beach Ave.


We go every year in late May for a week.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> We go every year in late May for a week.


We’ll be there in July.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great place to go, plenty to do...from outdoor adventures to the Boards with the loonies...good food, good times... I am not necessarily a fan of sand, but often shuttle folks out to the sandbars and then head out to fish, crab or clam...we're on the DE side but grew up using the Cape May-Lewes ferry multiple times each summer.


----------



## Mathias

Good reminder Joe. Take your bike, go across the Ferry, and bike around Delaware.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Good reminder Joe. Take your bike, go across the Ferry, and bike around Delaware.


Cape Henlopen State Park is a nice place to visit..as Matt points out can bike the trails, enjoy the beaches, fish the pier, and Agave is only a few miles away in Lewes (just make reservations), Bethany Blues Barbecue short ride (maybe 10mins). We kill flounder around the old pier, where the pilings were left behind, a Kayak is much better than from the beach, but you can catch your limit there easier than from the new pier (hint, hint)....


----------



## Indychris

Perry24 said:


> What county are you in?
> 
> I used to hunt at King’s Gap Environmental Center. Used to see a lot of deer there, but haven’t been there in 15 years.


Right at Franklin/Adam’s county line, south of 30.


----------



## Mr. October

Funny we were talking about ice. This is from a Newfoundlad-based friend who is a hunting guide and commercial fisherman.


----------



## ZDC

I like to go fishing off the beach in NC. 

I like trout fishing as much as the next guy but there is something special about fishing off the surf


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> I like to go fishing off the beach in NC.
> 
> I like trout fishing as much as the next guy but there is something special about fishing off the surf


It's the only way my wife can get me to the beach.


----------



## yetihunter1

ZDC said:


> I like to go fishing off the beach in NC.
> 
> I like trout fishing as much as the next guy but there is something special about fishing off the surf





ZDC said:


> I like to go fishing off the beach in NC.
> 
> I like trout fishing as much as the next guy but there is something special about fishing off the surf


SC by Hilton head is good this time of year too… spent Xmas down there


----------



## Pyme

For those talking about being nervous or afraid to shoot a 3-D course, or a field course, or a league.... just go do it!

Leave the card in the truck or at the clubhouse or on the counter. Forget about that part. Just go do it and have fun.

You'll be surprised, you'll meet other guys there that are doing the exact same thing, and you can buddy up with them. 

I just started shooting a league again after 40 years away from it. And who do you think was the first guy that introduced himself to me? Another guy that walked over and said, "Uh hey, how does all of this work, I've never done it before". I laughed and said well we just formed us a team! 😄

Seriously, don't be intimidated. Sure, there are hardcore competitors out there. They are easy to pick out, just stay away from them. But a whole lot more guys are there to have fun. Go be one of them. 👍


----------



## ZDC

I'm normally down there in mid June. 

I'm on the beach all morning catching bait fish and whatever else bites and in the evening and night fishing for sharks and rays. 
( Never target rays but if your fishing for sharks you will inevitably catch a few)


----------



## ZDC

Plus it is fun when you are fighting a 4 foot shark that you hooked 50 yards of the bank and there is a crowd of people saying they are never going into the ocean again when you tell them we're you hooked it. 

Good times


----------



## Bucket

Pyme said:


> For those talking about being nervous or afraid to shoot a 3-D course, or a field course, or a league.... just go do it!
> 
> Leave the card in the truck or at the clubhouse or on the counter. Forget about that part. Just go do it and have fun.
> 
> You'll be surprised, you'll meet other guys there that are doing the exact same thing, and you can buddy up with them.
> 
> I just started shooting a league again after 40 years away from it. And who do you think was the first guy that introduced himself to me? Another guy that walked over and said, "Uh hey, how does all of this work, I've never done it before". I laughed and said well we just formed us a team! 😄
> 
> Seriously, don't be intimidated. *Sure, there are hardcore competitors out there. They are easy to pick out, just stay away from them*. But a whole lot more guys are there to have fun. Go be one of them. 👍


I agree with everything but what I highlighted. I would probably fall into the "hardcore competitor" category according to most, but have absolutely no problem shooting with someone just out to have fun. I shoot the local shoot to prepare for the big shoots and take them as serious as the big shoots so I can learn what is working and what is not. That doesn't mean that I expect everyone that shoots with me to do the same. Hell, in our group we have a couple like me and a couple that are lucky to just hit foam a lot of time. We all have fun and help each other if it's asked. 

That being said, I have also shot with some that thought they were in line to win a million dollars and sucked all the fun out of it. I guess my point is, don't discard shooting with someone who you think looks like a pro. Most are more than willing to be out for a good time and share some info if asked.


----------



## dougell

I shoot for practice and just to have fun.I'm also not a patient guy.When I get behind a group who studies their Mckenzie flash cards and then has to study the 12 ring with their bino's,my blood pressure spikes about 100 points lol.Usually they sense it and let us shoot through.It's been about 10 years since I've seen that though.


----------



## Gene94

Any of you been to the Perry County Archers shoot on Labor Day weekend? I shoot that one almost every year for fun.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Bucket said:


> I agree with everything but what I highlighted. I would probably fall into the "hardcore competitor" category according to most, but have absolutely no problem shooting with someone just out to have fun. I shoot the local shoot to prepare for the big shoots and take them as serious as the big shoots so I can learn what is working and what is not. That doesn't mean that I expect everyone that shoots with me to do the same. Hell, in our group we have a couple like me and a couple that are lucky to just hit foam a lot of time. We all have fun and help each other if it's asked.
> 
> That being said, I have also shot with some that thought they were in line to win a million dollars and sucked all the fun out of it. I guess my point is, don't discard shooting with someone who you think looks like a pro. Most are more than willing to be out for a good time and share some info if asked.


Maybe my reply came across wrong.

There are plenty of competitive guys that are fine to shoot with.

What I was saying was for a new guy that might be intimidated by the whole experience, don't add another layer by getting in with a group of competitive shooters at the beginning. They may or may not add overt stress, but they can also add an internal pressure when a new guy feels like he needs to "keep up". 

Stick to an informal group at first, work out the jitters, and just have fun with the whole experience a few times before you even start to think about the finer details of the game, or "the rules" (obviously keeping safety in mind), etc. 

That way nobody gets upset and the new guys can learn together before they decide if they want to start carrying a scorecard.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I shoot for practice and just to have fun.I'm also not a patient guy.When I get behind a group who studies their Mckenzie flash cards and then has to study the 12 ring with their bino's,my blood pressure spikes about 100 points lol.Usually they sense it and let us shoot through.It's been about 10 years since I've seen that though.


I'm guilty about that. (not the studying the card part) We are pretty slow. Partly because we do study the targets for the rings and also to determine distance and how they look at said distance. But we also are real quick to allow others to shoot through.


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Any of you been to the Perry County Archers shoot on Labor Day weekend? I shoot that one almost every year for fun.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I used to go to that shoot. I am hoping to start shooting 3D again this year, so plan on attending this year.


----------



## yetihunter1

I use to shoot every sunday with a group of guys (before i had kids). We would get to the shoots right at 7am to be the first on the course so we wouldn't get stuck behind anyone. About half the guys would bring cards and keep score for the group but it was more for ball busting between friends. We focused more on kill shots on the foam which doesn't always line up with where the 12 ring is. Hoping now that my boys are a little bigger that i can get out some more in the spring. Always hit Stowe, Frontier, South Birdsboro, Chestnut hill and a few others


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Plus it is fun when you are fighting a 4 foot shark that you hooked 50 yards of the bank and there is a crowd of people saying they are never going into the ocean again when you tell them we're you hooked it.
> 
> Good times


My favorite is the places that have "No Shark Fishing" signs . . because shark fishing attracts the sharks.  It would never be the case that the sharks attract the fisherman . . even if they are a 1/4 mile from the swimming beach.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> I use to shoot every sunday with a group of guys (before i had kids). We would get to the shoots right at 7am to be the first on the course so we wouldn't get stuck behind anyone. About half the guys would bring cards and keep score for the group but it was more for ball busting between friends. We focused more on kill shots on the foam which doesn't always line up with where the 12 ring is. Hoping now that my boys are a little bigger that i can get out some more in the spring. Always hit Stowe, Frontier, South Birdsboro, Chestnut hill and a few others


Just about all of them still shoot 3D. Chestnut Hill was a BIG field club. I was a member there when I first moved to PA and we were at the original spot. It was beautiful but now buried by the New Morgan landfill. At least the New Morgan corp. moved the club. Built a new club house, new courses, everything. I don't think any of the old field shooting crew is there anymore.


----------



## 138104

Does anyone know if there is still snow on the ground near Coudersport?


----------



## BGM51

This pic is about 13 miles from couldersport.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Just found about this reference to check for snow up in Coudersport.





__





Potter County Snowcam






www.swedenhillsnocam.com


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> Just about all of them still shoot 3D. Chestnut Hill was a BIG field club. I was a member there when I first moved to PA and we were at the original spot. It was beautiful but now buried by the New Morgan landfill. At least the New Morgan corp. moved the club. Built a new club house, new courses, everything. I don't think any of the old field shooting crew is there anymore.


Yeah i still make it out to them just not as consistently as i use to and normally by myself these days. 3d crew fell apart...


----------



## 138104

BGM51 said:


> This pic is about 13 miles from couldersport.
> View attachment 7537959
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





nicko said:


> Just found about this reference to check for snow up in Coudersport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potter County Snowcam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.swedenhillsnocam.com


Thanks!


----------



## Indychris

Mr. October said:


> There is a LOT of great areas to hunt out that way. All the State parks, the entire area of Michaux State Forest, and a bunch of game lands.


Thanks!

Coming from Indiana, things definitely seem different here. Do hunters have to sign in anywhere when hunting public lands? I can literally throw a stone onto Michaux forrest land from my driveway. Can I just walk onto the forest and hunt or is there a process of reserving an area?


----------



## 9'er

Indychris said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Coming from Indiana, things definitely seem different here. Do hunters have to sign in anywhere when hunting public lands? I can literally throw a stone onto Michaux forrest land from my driveway. Can I just walk onto the forest and hunt or is there a process of reserving an area?


You can just walk on and hunt.


----------



## nicko

Indychris said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Coming from Indiana, things definitely seem different here. Do hunters have to sign in anywhere when hunting public lands? I can literally throw a stone onto Michaux forrest land from my driveway. Can I just walk onto the forest and hunt or is there a process of reserving an area?


There are a number of hunters in PA who think they reserve spots/stake a claim on public land simply by hanging a stand.  

No signing in required on public land in PA. Just show up and hunt. It's public so areas are first come first served.


----------



## 138104

Indychris said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Coming from Indiana, things definitely seem different here. Do hunters have to sign in anywhere when hunting public lands? I can literally throw a stone onto Michaux forrest land from my driveway. Can I just walk onto the forest and hunt or is there a process of reserving an area?


No, just walk and hunt. Late archery/flintlock season continues until 1/17, so get on it! If you hunt with a flintlock, you can use your antlered tag for either antlered or antlerless.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> No, just walk and hunt. Late archery/flintlock season continues until 1/17, so get on it! If you hunt with a flintlock, you can use your antlered tag for either antlered or antlerless.


Just remember to get a muzzleloader tag. Heard about somebody who got all charged up to hunt with a flintlock after buying one last year and forgot to get that tag. Hmmmmmm.....who was that?


----------



## Indychris

Perry24 said:


> No, just walk and hunt. Late archery/flintlock season continues until 1/17, so get on it! If you hunt with a flintlock, you can use your antlered tag for either antlered or antlerless.





9'er said:


> You can just walk on and hunt.





nicko said:


> There are a number of hunters in PA who think they reserve spots/stake a claim on public land simply by hanging a stand.
> 
> No signing in required on public land in PA. Just show up and hunt. It's public so areas are first come first served.


Thanks, guys! I have my antlered tag and my bow is ready to go, but haven't been able to make it out yet. Plenty of doe around. I'll have to check at the courthouse to see if there are any anterless tags available. I'm confident I could get a do before the 17th if so.


----------



## nicko

Just so you know Chris, PA is still in the dark ages.


----------



## 138104

Indychris said:


> Thanks, guys! I have my antlered tag and my bow is ready to go, but haven't been able to make it out yet. Plenty of doe around. I'll have to check at the courthouse to see if there are any anterless tags available. I'm confident I could get a do before the 17th if so.


Not sure if you are in 4A or 4B, but 4B is sold out. However, 4A does have tags left.

EDIT: I got my counties confused. You are likely 5A, which is sold out. I would think 4A would still be a good option though.





__





HuntFishPA - Antlerless Deer WMU Remainings







huntfish.pa.gov


----------



## Mathias

BGM51, is that a space ship? 😮


----------



## BGM51

Mathias said:


> BGM51, is that a space ship? [emoji50]
> View attachment 7537972


Looks like it. It's a Mavrick Blind. We put it up this past summer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice, I’m thinking about something like that for placing in my one spruce grove.


----------



## Indychris

Perry24 said:


> Not sure if you are in 4A or 4B, but 4B is sold out. However, 4A does have tags left.
> 
> EDIT: I got my counties confused. You are likely 5A, which is sold out. I would think 4A would still be a good option though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HuntFishPA - Antlerless Deer WMU Remainings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntfish.pa.gov


Yeah, based on map it looks like we are either 4B or 5A. Still worth sitting for a buck since I have easy access.


----------



## Indychris

nicko said:


> Just so you know Chris, PA is still in the dark ages.
> View attachment 7537970


Yeah, I've had that discussion with my bros-in-law for years. Don't get the point, and I know they made some exceptions this year, so I'm assuming/hoping the winds are changing.


----------



## BGM51

Mathias said:


> Nice, I’m thinking about something like that for placing in my one spruce grove.


If you look at the maverick. I would suggest the 6 1/2 ft model. Would also get the tinted windows. 

Also if put on a platform put something on the floor to muffle the sound of movement inside. (Boots, chairs, etc).

Did notice that in the colder weather the windows will steam up from one body heat. We combated that by opening a window.

I shoot a xbow. Practiced shooting from blind. I had no issues. A family member did kill a doe with a gun from another of our maverick blinds.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Just so you know Chris, PA is still in the dark ages.
> View attachment 7537970


Ronald Ocean, aka Mr Big Chest. I gotta admit, he's entertaining. In a John Daly sort of way.


----------



## dougell

Time flies.This just came up as facebook memory from 6 years ago when my son was 10 and his first flintlock kill.After next year,I may be back to being a loner and I'm not sure I'm ready for it.If you have little one's,don't blink and don't take anything for granted because it's over before you know it.If they want to hunt,sacrifice every one of your seasons for them because it doesn't last forever.You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> There are a number of hunters in PA who think they reserve spots/stake a claim on public land simply by hanging a stand.


Or an upside down 5 gallon bucket. 

Or an old folding lawn chair.

Or any of a dozen other placeholders, especially for firearms season.


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> Or an upside down 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> Or an old folding lawn chair.
> 
> Or any of a dozen other placeholders, especially for firearms season.


 Your post reminds me of the town I used to work at. People would shovel out thier parking spots on the street and stake claim with similar objects. Many a good Donnybrook started over those spots when someone would come along and toss the placeholder and park.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Your post reminds me of the town I used to work at. People would shovel out thier parking spots on the street and stake claim with similar objects. Many a good Donnybrook started over those spots when someone would come along and toss the placeholder and park.


Even better would've been to park, and put the placeholder in their trunk! 😅


----------



## perryhunter4

We used shoot 3D every single Sunday. A group of us traveled every weekend. In my young and mid-20’s we were hungover a lot lol! Leaving our houses around 5:30 am…sometimes we had adventures getting each other up (boy I have stories…). We had a blast. No binocs, no ranging, etc… loser of the group always bought lunch and a brew or 2 on way home. We haven’t done that in a long time. I didn’t always agree with 12 ring placement on lots of targets. Sure do miss those days.


----------



## 138104

So, is this the same deer? I can’t see any marks on him, but looks similar. Maybe it is wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Bucket

Sure looks like it to me.


----------



## Billy H

Looks the same to me. Are you sure it’s the one you shot? Only possible mark might be right behind the shoulder along the crease low, but most likely a shadow


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Looks the same to me. Are you sure it’s the one you shot? Only possible mark might be right behind the shoulder along the crease low, but most likely a shadow


Unless there are 2 similar looking deer running around, that is the one I shot. Shame he didn’t give me a broadside photo so I could look for a wound.


----------



## nicko

Looks like the same deer to me as well.


----------



## Mathias

Me too 🤓








All kidding aside, I say it’s him. Good news!


----------



## Bucket

Only bad news for you is he will be that much smarter next year.


----------



## Mathias

*P24, *You know I’m just picking, I made a far worse shot last season on a great buck 😞


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Me too
> View attachment 7538495
> 
> All kidding aside, I say it’s him. Good news!


LMAO!

We need to start a photo gallery with all of your paintings.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Your post reminds me of the town I used to work at. People would shovel out thier parking spots on the street and stake claim with similar objects. Many a good Donnybrook started over those spots when someone would come along and toss the placeholder and park.


Take a drive through Spring City after the next significant snow. You'll see the practice is still alive.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Take a drive through Spring City after the next significant snow. You'll see the practice is still alive.


 No doubt, parking is a premium partly because many homes in older towns have been converted to apartments with not enough available parking.


----------



## yetihunter1

When i use to live in northeast philly it was the worst. I would shovel out spots for myself and some elderly neighbors whenever it snowed. One time i came out of my apartment to someone screaming at the old lady who lived below me because she parked in "his spot" which was one of the spots i shoveled out. I had to walk over and have a nice conversation with him on manners which looking back was kind of funny picturing me at 25 confronting this 50yr old man about how he treats a 70yr old woman.


----------



## yetihunter1

Maybe that was why i went hunting for the first time the next year at 26....to find some peace and quiet in the woods.....


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Maybe that was why i went hunting for the first time the next year at 26....to find some peace and quiet in the woods.....


I'm looking for shooting, gutting and dragging.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> I'm looking for shooting, gutting and dragging.


There were a few cases in Philly were that seemed appropriate......


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> So, is this the same deer? I can’t see any marks on him, but looks similar. Maybe it is wishful thinking on my part.


I'd bet it's the same deer.

With the angle of that last picture, the wound mark could be hidden up around the brisket area.

Regardless, he looks like he's doing fine. 👍


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Your post reminds me of the town I used to work at. People would shovel out thier parking spots on the street and stake claim with similar objects. Many a good Donnybrook started over those spots when someone would come along and toss the placeholder and park.


What's the time limit on that?I have to admit,if I shoveled a spot out and then some jack wagon pulled in just after I got a chance to park there,a developmental interview would follow.


----------



## vonfoust

The Pittsburgh parking chair's history, mystery and rules


Respect the parking chair.




archive.theincline.com





_And Rugh said he adheres to an even more strict rule — a time limit of one hour. _


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn trespassers…


----------



## nicko

Definitely not the type of of cell cam notification you want to get.


----------



## dougell

I imagine the locals run rampant when the out of towners go back home.


----------



## yetihunter1

Do you have any idea who it is Joe? That would drive me nuts. Would be worse if you saw them climbing in the blind...


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> I'd bet it's the same deer.
> 
> With the angle of that last picture, the wound mark could be hidden up around the brisket area.
> 
> Regardless, he looks like he's doing fine. [emoji106]


Yeah, he needs to stand broadside to the camera so I can see…lol!


----------



## ZDC

Bucket said:


> Only bad news for you is he will be that much smarter next year.


Unless he gets another crack at him 👍


----------



## TauntoHawk

Perry24 said:


> Unless there are 2 similar looking deer running around, that is the one I shot. Shame he didn’t give me a broadside photo so I could look for a wound.


Maybe try and get an HD photo of the new ones, they give a lot more detail when pinch zooming in. But that's a fairly unique rack, looks like you might have a vendetta buck to chase next year. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

So what are the thoughts on Utah banning trail cams, not just cell cams not just on public but all cams during hunting season both public and private. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

TauntoHawk said:


> So what are the thoughts on Utah banning trail cams, not just cell cams not just on public but all cams during hunting season both public and private.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


First thought is that it sounds radical, but on second thought I'm not sure if I actually hate the idea of a trail camera ban as much as I thought I did.
I've wondered if big bucks would feel more comfortable on my property without any cameras hung anywhere...? How can the impact of cameras be measured?...I know that's not the purpose of the ban in Utah, but something I've wondered about myself.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

TauntoHawk said:


> Maybe try and get an HD photo of the new ones, they give a lot more detail when pinch zooming in. But that's a fairly unique rack, looks like you might have a vendetta buck to chase next year.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Those were the HD photos unfortunately. Hopefully, I will either see him in the flesh or get a broadside picture so I can see where I hit him.


----------



## Mathias

Good points Gene. 
What was the purpose of the ban?


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Good points Gene.
> What was the purpose of the ban?


From what i read it was made inline with public feedback. Seems people were selling pics and location of trophy class animals and similar to the other state that banned them people were aggravated when you would go to a water hole at night and it would be like the paparazzi were there with the amount of flashes. Some one posted the article on the thread "Trail Cam Ban" if you want to read the whole thing.


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Good points Gene.
> What was the purpose of the ban?











Utah Wildlife Board bans trail cameras for big game hunting


A divided Utah Wildlife Board voted on Tuesday to ban trail cameras for hunting when the motion-activated devices are used to aid in the taking of big game.




www.sltrib.com





Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Do you have any idea who it is Joe? That would drive me nuts. Would be worse if you saw them climbing in the blind...


Turns out it was the survey team for the latest addition to our footprint on the mountain top (~165 acres)....its not much but this recent ~18 acres is currently a field that connects two wood lot...when this goes through my parents will own ~62 acres, the house and three car oversized pole barn/garage as we have decided to deed the 18 acre field to their current parcel. My youngest brother owns 97 acres of hardwoods and a 7-acre field on the the opposite side of the 18-acre field.....the subdivision plan was submitted and accepted by the title company, but it needed to be staked prior to the county, township, and registrar meeting on 1/12, thus their presence. He waved on the way out, said the upper road was in rough shape and he'd rather not get totally swamped so he took the longer way around. 

John is a GREAT guy, operates out of Coudersport, anyone in that area that needs any of this type of work, look him up...he's one of those guys who always "has a guy for that"...very genuine and we've enjoyed working with him on the last three purchases.





__





John Nordquist Land Surveying | Coudersport | Pennsylvania | Excavation


John Nordquist the Owner of John Nordquist Land Surveying, the Surveyors-Land in 227 N Main St # 6, the Coudersport, the Pennsylvania 16915.




www.excavation.cc





There is an adjacent 45 acre parcel that Laurie and I made two separate offers on, but he has a gold standard promise from an Amish family out of NY. They intend to buy the same ~45 Laurie and I are interested in as well as the farm homestead of approximately 95 more. I will say this, the Amish loan/purchase process is pretty fascinating. The Bishop will not approve the loan to the potential buyers until PERHAPS the end of the first quarter, but the current landowner said the offer is so good he's willing to wait the entire year to see if comes through. Laurie and I don't want or need it that bad to get into a bidding war...we made our best offer and he knows what it is...the rest isn't up to us.

The Yellow is my Pop's, the red-my brother's, the white is the field we just purchased, and the blue is what we bid on...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Trail camera ban....Ridiculous....really....as Gene points out; the impact cameras have on game is immeasurable..we all have theories and many of us act on them from not using any at all to only using "black flash" or cell cams to keep our presence down.

I'd like to think I have a little more experience than the average bear when it comes to operating trail cameras and I can tell you this with 100% certainty...the same exact animal can and typically will react differently to the same exact camera, in the same exact location, for no rhyme or reason...will they get accustomed to it, sure...but that doesn't mean it won't trigger an immediate an unpredictable response with each encounter.

This ban has NOTHING to do with animals of the wild variety and everything to do with people and their thoughts on the matter...pretty ridiculous really....and for the record, I am not running nearly the amount of cameras I was running 10 years ago. There were times when I personally had at least 30 out for myself, another dozen or so for customers and at least another 20 in unison with my family. I literally had to keep record of where I was putting them so I didn't forget any.

Do I think cameras "bother" mature game, NO...I know that most will notice it, BUT if they have a reason to be in that spot, either a specific target location like a scrape, rub, den, mineral, feeder, etc...or a well established trail, bedding area, etc...they will tolerate the camera, they will tolerate a white flash going off every few seconds until the batteries in the camera die, I can share pics....what I do know that bothers most game THE MOST, is when they get smacked in the face with a flash while moving from place to place, but will tolerate it if they are in their den or working a rub or scrape. When I am setting cams on trails, doesn't matter what variety (white flash, black flash, IR, cell...) they are almost always mounted 6-8' up a tree...

Just my .02, might be worth more to some and less to others.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I’ve found that the hatred for trail cams, or even specifically for cell cams, is rooted in the same ignorance/lack of actual experience that makes many folks hate crossbows. 

I think it’s a human tendency to assume we are in the “middle” and either direction is somehow wrong…for example, anyone passing us is driving too fast and anyone we catch up to is driving too slow.

As Joe implied, regulating ethics is impossible. Our society hates truth and absolutes, and the moral integrity of many is declining alarmingly. Even the laws seem to favor the wrongdoers. Be interesting to see how this ruling gets enforced.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Turns out it was the survey team for the latest addition to our footprint on the mountain top (~165 acres)....its not much but this recent ~18 acres is currently a field that connects two wood lot...when this goes through my parents will own ~62 acres, the house and three car oversized pole barn/garage as we have decided to deed the 18 acre field to their current parcel. My youngest brother owns 97 acres of hardwoods and a 7-acre field on the the opposite side of the 18-acre field.....the subdivision plan was submitted and accepted by the title company, but it needed to be staked prior to the county, township, and registrar meeting on 1/12, thus their presence. He waved on the way out, said the upper road was in rough shape and he'd rather not get totally swamped so he took the longer way around.
> 
> John is a GREAT guy, operates out of Coudersport, anyone in that area that needs any of this type of work, look him up...he's one of those guys who always "has a guy for that"...very genuine and we've enjoyed working with him on the last three purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Nordquist Land Surveying | Coudersport | Pennsylvania | Excavation
> 
> 
> John Nordquist the Owner of John Nordquist Land Surveying, the Surveyors-Land in 227 N Main St # 6, the Coudersport, the Pennsylvania 16915.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.excavation.cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an adjacent 45 acre parcel that Laurie and I made two separate offers on, but he has a gold standard promise from an Amish family out of NY. They intend to buy the same ~45 Laurie and I are interested in as well as the farm homestead of approximately 95 more. I will say this, the Amish loan/purchase process is pretty fascinating. The Bishop will not approve the loan to the potential buyers until PERHAPS the end of the first quarter, but the current landowner said the offer is so good he's willing to wait the entire year to see if comes through. Laurie and I don't want or need it that bad to get into a bidding war...we made our best offer and he knows what it is...the rest isn't up to us.
> 
> The Yellow is my Pop's, the red-my brother's, the white is the field we just purchased, and the blue is what we bid on...
> View attachment 7538955


I would be concerned if the Amish bought that land. They will likely kill all the deer in the area unless you are able to patrol every day.


----------



## Mr. October

Regarding my question/lament about not being able to find target (non-3d) shoots. I just stumbled across the Penn Dutch league schedule.


----------



## Mathias

Fingers crossed no camera ban here, I’ll miss LTG’s videos…….


----------



## Billy H

Following along on the cell cam ban thread it seems that people were getting intell on trophy animals via cell cam and selling it to hunters. That seems to be one of the things that has given the ban wheels. At least that’s what is being posted on AT so take it for what it’s worth. My thought are that cams of the non cell variety are pretty benign. They just show what was there in that little spot. Pretty harmless. As far as cell cams I think they could definitely give an advantage in certain situations. Just last night I sat in a stand that has a heavily used trail through dense brush that pops out 20 yards in front of my stand. It’s not easy to get set to shoot when deer come through there. Many times I just have to sit and watch to avoid getting busted. I thought if I set a cell cam back on the trail ( which I won’t do) I could be up and ready when those deer come through. I love my cell cams but not going to kid myself that they can’t be used to an advantage. That said in the same situation a cross bow sitting on the gun rest gives about the same advantage. Should cell cams be banned? I’m on the fence!


----------



## jacobh

If guys are using cams illegally now what makes guys think they’ll stop because it’s illegal? They’re already doing things illegally. So only ones this hurts is guys who follow the law!!! Murder and meth are illegal yet people still do both


----------



## 138104

What are the laws in PA regarding using cell cams to track game? After reading the Utah thread, it dawned on me that I pursued a buck during rifle season within a few minutes of getting a picture of him on my cell cam. I was able to sneak up on him, but decided to pass. I now question my decision from an ethical standpoint, but wonder if I would have violated state law if I pulled the trigger?


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> Following along on the cell cam ban thread it seems that people were getting intell on trophy animals via cell cam and selling it to hunters. That seems to be one of the things that has given the ban wheels. At least that’s what is being posted on AT so take it for what it’s worth. My thought are that cams of the non cell variety are pretty benign. They just show what was there in that little spot. Pretty harmless. As far as cell cams I think they could definitely give an advantage in certain situations. Just last night I sat in a stand that has a heavily used trail through dense brush that pops out 20 yards in front of my stand. It’s not easy to get set to shoot when deer come through there. Many times I just have to sit and watch to avoid getting busted. I thought if I set a cell cam back on the trail ( which I won’t do) I could be up and ready when those deer come through. I love my cell cams but not going to kid myself that they can’t be used to an advantage. That said in the same situation a cross bow sitting on the gun rest gives about the same advantage. Should cell cams be banned? I’m on the fence!


This is going to be one of those laws that will only impact people who follow the law because it is unenforceable. From what i read on a few western and mule deer forums its suppose to be a deterent for the outfitters to use trail cam pics to advertise and to stop situations where a buck becomes consistent on a cam for 3 days and someone sells that cam location to a hunter who shoots said buck on the 4th. 

No one will label there cams, so on public, there will be no way to prosecute unless you put a sting operation on a 100 dollar cam. Private land wont be impacted at all if the person decideds to run cams because i believe wardens can't enter private land without cause.

I get what the Utah DNR was going for, seems they are trying to limit the tactical advantage of cell cams and the use of cam pics as advertisement for outfitters but i don't think here law will have a significant impact.

To be clear though i am a fan of trail cams and just got my first Cell cam (Reveal). I will be using all of them to gather intel on new spots and activity through the year but i am going to be keeping that intel for my own personal uses or a friend.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> I’ve found that the hatred for trail cams, or even specifically for cell cams, is rooted in the same ignorance/lack of actual experience that makes many folks hate crossbows.
> 
> I think it’s a human tendency to assume we are in the “middle” and either direction is somehow wrong…for example, anyone passing us is driving too fast and anyone we catch up to is driving too slow.
> 
> As Joe implied, regulating ethics is impossible. Our society hates truth and absolutes, and the moral integrity of many is declining alarmingly. Even the laws seem to favor the wrongdoers. Be interesting to see how this ruling gets enforced.


I don't have a hatred for crossbows or trail cams.I'm also not much of an activists and never sent a letter or email out in opposition of anything.I hunt for my reasons and under my own personal code of ethics.However,I do think there should be lines drawn on when technology starts to overtake fair chase.I think cell cams come close to that line.I read this on another board and it rings true.Some hunt for the journey and others hunt for the destination.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> What are the laws in PA regarding using cell cams to track game? After reading the Utah thread, it dawned on me that I pursued a buck during rifle season within a few minutes of getting a picture of him on my cell cam. I was able to sneak up on him, but decided to pass. I now question my decision from an ethical standpoint, but wonder if I would have violated state law if I pulled the trigger?


At this point no but how is it any different than your buddy calling you on the radio to let you know deer are coming?


----------



## Bucket

Technology is definitely a slippery slope when it comes to ethics. Where do you draw the line? Where do I draw the line? 

Legality is a different story. At some point the powers that be are going to have to decide what is good for the sport and not necessarily just the pocket book.

We now have cell cameras that will tell you an animal is about to come into your view (if you want), we have bow sights that will automatically range and set a pin for you so all you have to do is point and shoot. Neither of these sound like fun to me, legal or not.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> At this point no but how is it any different than your buddy calling you on the radio to let you know deer are coming?


I thought that was illegal already?


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I thought that was illegal already?


Exactly. It is. People text all the time to alert fellow hunters. Or use radios. Heck, using radios to drive game has been illegal forever. But turn your FRS radio on during bear season and run a scan. It sounds like a military operation.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> At this point no but how is it any different than your buddy calling you on the radio to let you know deer are coming?


It really isn’t. I honestly didn’t give it any thoughts prior to reading that thread. I think it would be best to run these cams without the cellular plan to avoid any legal or ethical issues.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> I would be concerned if the Amish bought that land. They will likely kill all the deer in the area unless you are able to patrol every day.


Perhaps, but from what I've heard from the current landowner, this particular Amish family does not demonstrate many of the stereotypes. Not to mention the purchase would not include much timber at all, likely less than 15 total acres, the rest is fields for farming. However, the land is currently in some kind of trust that does not permit farming for profit crops. You can farm to feed your livestock, but not to sell. I do think that has something to do with the community and ultimately the Bishop's decision to lend the family the money. I know the family and the landowner are looking at processes to release portions of that acreage, but I do know when the property was enrolled in this program the landowners received a substantial sum of money in the hundreds of thousands of dollars. The enrolled ALL of their ag fields and they still have hundreds of acres of fields enrolled. To be fair, I get limited and conflicting information each time I start to dig, but we have no interest in profiting from the 18 acre field we just purchased and I don't think my brother does either with his 7-acre field.

All remains to be seen...I know I didn't hit the Powerball last night, so any significant landownership still remains a pipe-dream at this point.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> Technology is definitely a slippery slope when it comes to ethics. Where do you draw the line? Where do I draw the line?
> 
> Legality is a different story. At some point the powers that be are going to have to decide what is good for the sport and not necessarily just the pocket book.
> 
> We now have cell cameras that will tell you an animal is about to come into your view (if you want), we have bow sights that will automatically range and set a pin for you so all you have to do is point and shoot. Neither of these sound like fun to me, legal or not.


To your point and other comments about this, I only started using trail cams a couple years ago. Overall I've had such rotten luck with them lasting or getting destroyed that when my current set of 3 cameras no longer works I won't be replacing them. Still, none of them are cell cams which would be inordinately easier since my hunting property is a couple hours away, but I am too cheap to pay for any sort of plan and don't want to be tempted to have the cameras tell me to hurry to get to a stand. Or to use them on stand to alert me game is approaching. My use of the cameras the last couple years has been basically to see what is out there. Sometimes it's been fun. Sometimes depressing. I get down there to hunt about once a week and pull the cards when I'm done so the cameras are of little use in my scouting or determining where to hunt. 

All that said, I don't know how I feel about more unenforceable laws. I guess since I really don't have a dog in the fight, I don't care. But it seems like the laws have become pretty arbitrary. We have liberal seasons that run from September until February and you can hunt with a multitude of weapons. The PGC says they want hunters to kill close the number of deer they issue tags for but then they get concerned about things like cell cams, or whether people are texting each other not to mention a dozen other really dumb rules.


----------



## dougell

People abuse the heck out of radios lol.The PGC has scanners and the WCO's do listen in and investigate.I'm not sure how often they successfully prosecute but they do listen,I love radios.On the first day of rifle it was fun to scan a channel with a lot of traffic and just say,DAD,I GOT ONE LOL.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Perhaps, but from what I've heard from the current landowner, this particular Amish family does not demonstrate many of the stereotypes. Not to mention the purchase would not include much timber at all, likely less than 15 total acres, the rest is fields for farming. However, the land is currently in some kind of trust that does not permit farming for profit crops. You can farm to feed your livestock, but not to sell. I do think that has something to do with the community and ultimately the Bishop's decision to lend the family the money. I know the family and the landowner are looking at processes to release portions of that acreage, but I do know when the property was enrolled in this program the landowners received a substantial sum of money in the hundreds of thousands of dollars. The enrolled ALL of their ag fields and they still have hundreds of acres of fields enrolled. To be fair, I get limited and conflicting information each time I start to dig, but we have no interest in profiting from the 18 acre field we just purchased and I don't think my brother does either with his 7-acre field.
> 
> All remains to be seen...I know I didn't hit the Poweball last night, so any significant landownership still remains a pipe-dream at this point.


I hate to sterotype but we have loads of Amish in this part of the state.I've yet to see one sect or family that wasn't a bunch of locusts.They come in and kill everything.There was a small pond on a golf course in a private residential community up here.My son and his friends fished it all the time and threw everything back.A few Amish guys got together and bought a building lot so they could hunt the property.They found out about the pond,brought in a bunch of other Amish and literally cleaned it out in one summer.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> On the first day of rifle it was fun to scan a channel with a lot of traffic and just say,DAD,I GOT ONE LOL.


 That’s funny right there 🤣


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> People abuse the heck out of radios lol.The PGC has scanners and the WCO's do listen in and investigate.I'm not sure how often they successfully prosecute but they do listen,I love radios.On the first day of rifle it was fun to scan a channel with a lot of traffic and just say,DAD,I GOT ONE LOL.


True story: We always had our radios on a certain channel and frequency. I had my radio on while sitting one day during rifle season. Clearly there was a group on the same channel. I heard them organize their drive and listened to their chatter for 2 hours. Finally they were trying to get Mike to answer. Mike was obviously have trouble with his radio. Once in a while I picked up a staticky response. I think he was on the other side of a ridge. Finally, I pretended to be Mike. 

Radio: "Mike. Do you copy?" ('cause you gotta use official radio lingo)
Me: "Yeah"
Radio: "We are heading back to camp. Meet us at the truck"
Me (apparently sounding convincingly like Mike): "I'm going to walk back to camp."
Radio: "What!?"
Me: "I want to walk back to camp."
Radio: "Are you sure?"
Me: "Yeah."
Radio: "Oh. Okay. Well, we'll see you back there."

Me: Poor Mike. Sounds like a long walk.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm not a big fan of legislation restricting anything about hunting, and for the life of me I can't see why this should encompass private land as well as public. 

I could see the case for cutting cell cams on public out west but still don't think I'd back it if I had a vote. Again laws only restrict those who follow them, maybe they could have started with the sale of camera information is illegal in the pursuit of big game ect before you go restricting people on their own personal property. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I hate to sterotype but we have loads of Amish in this part of the state.I've yet to see one sect or family that wasn't a bunch of locusts.They come in and kill everything.There was a small pond on a golf course in a private residential community up here.My son and his friends fished it all the time and threw everything back.A few Amish guys got together and bought a building lot so they could hunt the property.They found out about the pond,brought in a bunch of other Amish and literally cleaned it out in one summer.


Yeah, that's all hear about them...my experiences have been slightly different, but I've never had them as neighbors or anything...I know last winter we drove around Oxford and Lancaster and all but one Amish farm gave us permission to goose hunt when we asked. We did give the families several geese when we left. I know it's not the same, time will tell...


----------



## jacobh

I have to say as a hunter hunters sure do love to complain. Seems no matter what it is guys want things banned and made illegal. Guys need to just learn to go have fun and hunt a animal. Too many worried about what others do and how they’re doing it


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> True story: We always had our radios on a certain channel and frequency. I had my radio on while sitting one day during rifle season. Clearly there was a group on the same channel. I heard them organize their drive and listened to their chatter for 2 hours. Finally they were trying to get Mike to answer. Mike was obviously have trouble with his radio. Once in a while I picked up a staticky response. I think he was on the other side of a ridge. Finally, I pretended to be Mike.
> 
> Radio: "Mike. Do you copy?" ('cause you gotta use official radio lingo)
> Me: "Yeah"
> Radio: "We are heading back to camp. Meet us at the truck"
> Me (apparently sounding convincingly like Mike): "I'm going to walk back to camp."
> Radio: "What!?"
> Me: "I want to walk back to camp."
> Radio: "Are you sure?"
> Me: "Yeah."
> Radio: "Oh. Okay. Well, we'll see you back there."
> 
> Me: Poor Mike. Sounds like a long walk.


That gets you the D-Bag of the year award right there. 

Too funny.


----------



## Mathias

I always found that the closer you get to Amish country here in Pa, the less game you see. Surely just a coincidence 🤔


----------



## Bucket

jacobh said:


> I have to say as a hunter hunters sure do love to complain. Seems no matter what it is guys want things banned and made illegal. Guys need to just learn to go have fun and hunt a animal. Too many worried about what others do and how they’re doing it


I agree, and to me, this comes right back to the difference between ethics and legal. There are a lot that feel if it doesn't play into their code of ethics, it should be illegal.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> I agree, and to me, this comes right back to the difference between ethics and legal. There are a lot that feel if it doesn't play into their code of ethics, it should be illegal.


Seems that way. Notice in my response I said I won't use cellular cameras but to each his own. Look at baiting. Mention baiting in PA and you are put on par with Adolf Hitler. Meanwhile, in other parts of the world it is a normal way of doing things.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm not a big fan of legislation restricting anything about hunting, and for the life of me I can't see why this should encompass private land as well as public.
> 
> I could see the case for cutting cell cams on public out west but still don't think I'd back it if I had a vote. Again laws only restrict those who follow them, maybe they could have started with the sale of camera information is illegal in the pursuit of big game ect before you go restricting people on their own personal property.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Agreed...like I said in my original rant...this has NOTHING to do with the animals themselves and EVERYTHING to do with the folks operating the cams. Instead of dealing with those folks breaking laws already in existence...they'll simply adjust regulations that tend to cast larger nets to make their enforcement more manageable. Like you, if I had a vote there is no way I'd cast it in favor of banning cams...I would be in favor of supporting a law/regulation much like we have here in PA....










I would add "or those assisting hunters" after the term "hunters" in the current regulation; understanding that "hunters" is a term reserved for folks actively engaged in the act of hunting...so in Perry's case it would have been a violation to engage in a stalk based on lintel sent to him from his cam.

I was watching some show this weekend and a team of guys were somewhere out west in pursuit of trophy mulies, they got a call from their team who were glassing a different basin a few miles away and literally told the audience, "well we've been here all morning and haven't seen what we're after, but so-and-so, just texted and said they have a giant in a basin a few miles away so we're going to pack up and head over there and see what we can make happen".....

That right there is the problem....can't imagine why any producer would have thought that would be an acceptable cut of footage from the no-doubt HOURS of film that gets trimmed for a 30-minute Sat morning show. Even if that particular State doesn't have some regulation limiting that kind of coordination, how could that possibly be good for the SPORT. Of course at the end, while there are 8 guys standing over the 180ish monarch, there needed to be incessant mention of the Outfitters commitement to get them on a good buck, deploying teams to scour all of the basins...doesn't seem much like a head-scratcher after seeing that, why folks don't take as kindly to hunters as they did just a decade ago.


----------



## Mathias

Pa seasons:
January: complaining
February: freezing
March: lamenting
April: Trout
May: Turkey
June: Mowing
July: Sweating
August: dreaming
September: prepping
October: Archery
November: Archery
December: Rifle/arguing


----------



## jacobh

I love my cell cams. I use them in md where I can’t get to check my cams weekly. I use them in Pa. I have never seen a deer ram to my truck and walked in to try to shoot them so to me it’s no different then a regular cell cam. I do get to see when a buck is on a pattern just like a regular game cam I just see the pics immediately


----------



## jacobh

Matt I think complaining starts after 1st month of archery so probably Nov


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> Seems that way. Notice in my response I said I won't use cellular cameras but to each his own. Look at baiting. Mention baiting in PA and you are put on par with Adolf Hitler. Meanwhile, in other parts of the world it is a normal way of doing things.


Great example.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Too many worried about what others do and how they’re doing it


Yep!! As long as folks aren't breaking the law I try my best not to judge. I have found that many who do the judging have zero concept or knowledge of the laws and regulations that govern our SPORT. I know I've shared the story of the landowner who was pissed at me because I didn't kill enough deer...I killed three doe and a buck in the course of 5 weeks. I didn't have anymore doe tags and 5D was sold out...I offered to take a few youth and/or mentored hunters on the property, but she didn't want anyone but me hunting. She sold that ground 2-years later and now it looks like....









That's why I try my best to educate folks, not everyone is always open to learning though


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Yep!! As long as folks aren't breaking the law I try my best not to judge. I have found that many who do the judging have zero concept or knowledge of the laws and regulations that govern our SPORT. I know I've shared the story of the landowner who was pissed at me because I didn't kill enough deer...I killed three doe and a buck in the course of 5 weeks. I didn't have anymore doe tags and 5D was sold out...I offered to take a few youth and/or mentored hunters on the property, but she didn't want anyone but me hunting. She sold that ground 2-years later and now it looks like....
> View attachment 7539445


.....well it looks like there are alot less deer on the property now.....


----------



## Indychris

Momma and this scruffy thing showed up in my back yard yesterday morning. Too bad no tag! Momma is nice.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Indychris said:


> Momma and this scruffy thing showed up in my back yard yesterday morning. Too bad no tag! Momma is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7539468



lol...looks like part alpaca


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> .....well it looks like there are alot less deer on the property now.....


That's the irony...that property is still covered up with deer. One the new homeowners is a bowhunter and has most of his neighbors convinced he's God's gift the deer management. He does well, he killed a nice 11 this year (ran into him at the local processor) and supplies the block party with venison sausage...can't blame him for not sharing.


----------



## Indychris

12-Ringer said:


> lol...looks like part alpaca


I know, right???!!! That's exactly what I told my daughter. My father in law used to have Alpacas. I told him I think one got into the wild in Caledonia!


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> I have to say as a hunter hunters sure do love to complain. Seems no matter what it is guys want things banned and made illegal. Guys need to just learn to go have fun and hunt a animal. Too many worried about what others do and how they’re doing it


 I guess we all see things we don't really agree with, like all the doe tags and long seasons 😉


----------



## jacobh

^^^^ amen Billy


----------



## 12-Ringer

Indychris said:


> I know, right???!!! That's exactly what I told my daughter. My father in law used to have Alpacas. I told him I think one got into the wild in Caledonia!


Speaking of escapees...my cousin was out on the farm he hunts in Downingtown this weekend and jumped a wild-pig. He said he was skirting the fields edge on the to his stand in the corner and the pig burst out of the brush between the path he was on the and the field. He said it snorted the entire time it ran from him. He said it was covered with hair and had hair all the way down the tail..He snapped this quick pic, it's hard to see, said it moved much faster than he would have expected...anyone in the ChesCo area seen any? I have not and I cover a lot of ground especially during shed season.


----------



## dougell

Years ago I rented a house out to a couple who snuck a dog in but promised to keep it in the garage.I was telling one of my customers about it who had dozens of rentals.He just laughed and kept repeating,Doug,the dog's not in the garage lol.He was right.The Amish are not bad people but they live in an entirely different culture.Also,the sects that have spread across the state are not the same as the Lancaster clans.Funny Amish story.My daughter barrel races and lives much of her life in let's just say left field.We were on our way to a local barrel race this past summer and she told me to just drop her and the trailer off and come back and get her when it was over.She claimed she was meeting a bull rider there and obviously didn't want me there.I asked what his name was and she said Ely Yoder lol.She gave me a dumbfounded look when I told her he was Amish.I said yeah he already has two thing going against him.He had a sixth grade education and he's uncircumsised.It turns out that that he was ex Amish.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Pa seasons:
> January: complaining
> February: freezing
> March: lamenting
> April: Trout
> May: Turkey
> June: Mowing
> July: Sweating
> August: dreaming
> September: prepping
> October: Archery
> November: Complain about crossbows
> December: Rifle/arguing


Edited….


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Years ago I rented a house out to a couple who snuck a dog in but promised to keep it in the garage.I was telling one of my customers about it who had dozens of rentals.He just laughed and kept repeating,Doug,the dog's not in the garage lol.He was right.The Amish are not bad people but they live in an entirely different culture.Also,the sects that have spread across the state are not the same as the Lancaster clans.Funny Amish story.My daughter barrel races and lives much of her life in let's just say left field.We were on our way to a local barrel race this past summer and she told me to just drop her and the trailer off and come back and get her when it was over.She claimed she was meeting a bull rider there and obviously didn't want me there.I asked what his name was and she said Ely Yoder lol.She gave me a dumbfounded look when I told her he was Amish.I said yeah he already has two thing going against him.He had a sixth grade education and he's uncircumsised.It turns out that that he was ex Amish.


Out of parental concern, just know that those ex-Amish or non church member Amish can be extremely reckless. Alcohol is accepted and drugs are becoming more normal.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Pa seasons:
> January: complaining
> February: freezing
> March: lamenting
> April: Trout
> May: Turkey
> June: Mowing
> July: Sweating
> August: dreaming
> September: prepping
> October: Archery
> November: Archery
> December: Rifle/arguing


You're missing pheasant, grouse, ducks, geese and dog training.


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Out of parental concern, just know that those ex-Amish or non church member Amish can be extremely reckless. Alcohol is accepted and drugs are becoming more normal.


 It’s not only the ex-Amish. I know some or should say I used to know some Amish that were pretty hardcore party animals.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> Out of parental concern, just know that those ex-Amish or non church member Amish can be extremely reckless. Alcohol is accepted and drugs are becoming more normal.


I was hoping the non circumsised tool would initially scare her away.Pretty pathetic that was my first parental instinct lol.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yep!! As long as folks aren't breaking the law I try my best not to judge. I have found that many who do the judging have zero concept or knowledge of the laws and regulations that govern our SPORT. I know I've shared the story of the landowner who was pissed at me because I didn't kill enough deer...I killed three doe and a buck in the course of 5 weeks. I didn't have anymore doe tags and 5D was sold out...I offered to take a few youth and/or mentored hunters on the property, but she didn't want anyone but me hunting. She sold that ground 2-years later and now it looks like....
> View attachment 7539445
> 
> 
> That's why I try my best to educate folks, not everyone is always open to learning though


EH,I agree with that to a certain degree but technology is a crutch in all aspects of our lives that in my opinion has made things worse.Hunting to me isn't a competition and it isn't about scores or numbers.It's a way to focus on the simple things in life.The things that really matter the most.It should be a challenge and let's be honest,it's not very hard to kill a deerWhy make it any easier than it already is?.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> EH,I agree with that to a certain degree but technology is a crutch in all aspects of our lives that in my opinion has made things worse.Hunting to me isn't a competition and it isn't about scores or numbers.It's a way to focus on the simple things in life.The things that really matter the most.It should be a challenge and let's be honest,it's not very hard to kill a deerWhy make it any easier than it already is?.


I hear ya, but one could also say the things that matter most to you, may matter the least to your neighbor (and vice versa) and that's why I am most inclined (even within my own family) to just do what matters most to me...when people ask why I'm doing what I'm doing I share, if it registers with them great, if not, no skin off of my nose. I've actually found a renewed enthusiasm about archery hunting, since I started taking this approach. I'd also suggest killing a deer with a bow isn't as easy for everyone as some might want to think that it is....especially if the hunter has even some mediocre standards.


----------



## jacobh

If people spent 1/2 the time hunting they do complaining about what others do. They’d have freezers filled regardless of weapon and if cams are being used. Too many worried about people one upping them in hunting anymore. Get in a tree and kill something


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> I was hoping the non circumsised tool would initially scare her away.Pretty pathetic that was my first parental instinct lol.


I don’t want to beat a dead horse, but honestly I’d be terrified of a rebellious Amish boy dating my daughter. I know some fine Amish folks, but the total disregard for life I’ve seen in some youth terrifies me. Know far too many who have died or permanently ruined their life and the life of their buddies. Last year at a viewing for a young man (non church member) killed in a drug-induced ATV accident I saw the results of the horrific beating his girlfriend riding with him endured. Just be careful, you can’t undo stupid. I’ve got two teen daughters so this really grabbed my attention.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I hear ya, but one could also say the things that matter most to you, may matter the least to your neighbor (and vice versa) and that's why I am most inclined (even within my own family) to just do what matters most to me...when people ask why I'm doing what I'm doing I share, if it registers with them great, if not, no skin off of my nose. I've actually found a renewed enthusiasm about archery hunting, since I started taking this approach. I'd also suggest killing a deer with a bow isn't as easy for everyone as some might want to think that it is....especially if the hunter has even some mediocre standards.


I get what you're saying but I can't help but feel that so many people are missing the most important and albeit most rewarding reasons for hunting.It's the simple things that matter the most Joe and the older I get and the older my kids get,the more obvious it becomes.The kill to me is usually anti-climatic and honestly, a lot of work.The year long preparation taken in stride and the anticipation is where it's at.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> I don’t want to beat a dead horse, but honestly I’d be terrified of a rebellious Amish boy dating my daughter. I know some fine Amish folks, but the total disregard for life I’ve seen in some youth terrifies me. Know far too many who have died or permanently ruined their life and the life of their buddies. Last year at a viewing for a young man (non church member) killed in a drug-induced ATV accident I saw the results of the horrific beating his girlfriend riding with him endured. Just be careful, you can’t undo stupid. I’ve got two teen daughters so this really grabbed my attention.


My daughter is 23 years old and has very odd taste in male conterparts.You may not believe this about me but I'm actually very hard headed,opinionated and mostly old school,especially when youth are concerned.Fortunately my daughter was never rebellious and knows what I won't tolerate.Most of her boyfriends have been about 4 feet tall with Napolean complexes.After she dumped the last one,I asked her if she went to dwarf tossing contests to pick them up.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> My daughter is 23 years old and has very odd taste in male conterparts.You may not believe this about me but I'm actually very hard headed,opinionated and mostly old school,especially when youth are concerned.Fortunately my daughter was never rebellious and knows what I won't tolerate.Most of her boyfriends have been about 4 feet tall with Napolean complexes.After she dumped the last one,I asked her if she went to dwarf tossing contests to pick them up.


Doug, wasn’t trying to step into your business. Sounds like she is old enough to sense trouble. 

And I’d have never figured out your character traits.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I get what you're saying but I can't help but feel that so many people are missing the most important and albeit most rewarding reasons for hunting.It's the simple things that matter the most Joe and the older I get and the older my kids get,the more obvious it becomes.The kill to me is usually anti-climatic and honestly, a lot of work.The year long preparation taken in stride and the anticipation is where it's at.


Dougell, have you always felt this way? Since the first time you hunted till now? In regards to hunting only, i feel there is an evolution of the hunter from the newbie, to shoot any/all deer, to hunt more mature animals, to just enjoying the woods. I feel everyone has a different priority depending on the stage in their "hunting life" they are in. A guy who is just enjoying the woods with family and friends at one point was all about getting the deer and using everything in his power to do it. Difference is someone in that stage now vs back in the day has new tools (technology) that may seem like cheating to the guys who had to do it a different way. I feel that if the roles were reversed you would have the same feelings just flipped between the hunters.


----------



## dougell

Good question and mostly yes.There was a time when I liked killing deer and filled every tag I had.My perspective on that changed when my son started to hunt and I just learned to like watching it all unfold in front of him.Still,it was always about the prep and scouting that went into it as well as the conservations aspect.I always loved learning about the way the deer impact the habitat and how everything is dependent on everything else.Once I started to put all that together,figuring the deer out became more obvious and killing them became very easy.I guess I just liked being a student of the outdoors,as corny as that sounds.My father wasn't a big hunter but my older brother was.I guess since I always looked up to him so much,my attitude was similar to his.He has the caziest set of personal ethics as I've ever seen.Opinionated doesn't cover it.He's still shooting an 80% let off bow with fingers because using a release is cheating.I guess I just grew up,not needing or wanting to use the latest and greatest gear.Back in 1990 I went back home to hunt in rifle season with a new ss/syn model 7 and my brother and Father called me New Jersey all week lol.I buy high quality gear but it's usually stuff that makes the hunt more comfortable rather than easier.I hunt for my own reasons and always have and anytime I kill something,it just has to feel right.I won't kill a deer just for the sake of killing it.When my son started to hunt,I tried to focus on everything that mattered to me rather than the kill.I wouldn't use a blind.I wouldn't use decoys during spring gobbler season and I expected to see him fail.Failing is part of learning and it's also part of being successful.The hunt has always mattered more to me than the kill and the hunt would be ruined if the kill didn't feel right.It's kind of hard to explain.I have a weird way of looking at things.If a gobbler comes in silent,he get's a pass.I'm not out there to kill one,I'm out there for the challenge and excitement of calling one in.Not everyone has to feel that way.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> Doug, wasn’t trying to step into your business. Sounds like she is old enough to sense trouble.
> 
> And I’d have never figured out your character traits.


Nope,she's flippin clueless.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I get what you're saying but I can't help but feel that so many people are missing the most important and albeit most rewarding reasons for hunting.It's the simple things that matter the most Joe and the older I get and the older my kids get,the more obvious it becomes.The kill to me is usually anti-climatic and honestly, a lot of work.The year long preparation taken in stride and the anticipation is where it's at.


Yep, I get it and believe it or not, I am right there with you...but I may be just a little more open-minded or broad-minded about the rest of the universe (lol)....I know what I enjoy; the journey much more than the destination, but I'd be lying if I say that I am not always hoping to score a quality buck. To others the destination is the most important, doesn't matter if it's a 60" 6-point or a button buck, that's what it is for them....there is nothing anti-climactic about it for them or more rewarding.

The way I've shifted my thinking...we are one-buck state (THANKFULLY) I always hope my brothers and uncles all get a buck opening weekend, because I know all of them will shoot the first legal buck that walks by and they will be stoked about it, then I have the rest of the time to do whatever I want...if I want to hold out for a good one or shoot whatever comes by....I do get frustrated when others' choices impact my plans and that tends to happen a lot in my group. I mean it's likely easier to get bill passed through Congress than determine which stand you're going to hunt...my one brother will be on stand and texting everyone the stands he plans to hunt the rest of the time he's there...no problem, I grab my climber and start my journey elsewhere...but I'd be lying to say it's not frustrating.

I think my only point is along the same lines as Scott...the more I focus on me, the happier and more content I seem to be...the more I worry about what someone else is doing the less I seem to enjoy my time...I even think I have a psychical type of reaction that impacts my blood-pressure and everything...I'm probably a weirdo when it comes to that....

I think it's a little like what Matt mentioned...most in my family haven't enjoyed the same level of success that I have and some are more concerned with how many times their name gets on the plaque than anything else...doesn't mean that's any less meaningful to them....I'd prefer to do what makes me most content and unfortunately that does involve me often isolating myself from some of the other nonsense, like riding an ATV 110 yards from the barn to a stand, checking 15 trail cameras on the same ground hours before I plan to hunt, shooting the first legal deer that comes by, moving from stand-to-stand-to-stand in a 1/2 day sit (for no reason other than boredom), etc...I let them do their thing and cheer them on when things go well and console/support them when things don't go well...the fact that some may think of me as a bit of a curmudgeon; well, we're all entitled to our opinions (lol)...I can tell you this, I came in from a hunt this season to the same camp where I walked into 100s of times, almost always the last one in, almost always greeted the moment I get back with the usual what, when, where questions with the usual smell of dinner cooking and sounds of guys sitting around telling tales, busting stones....I walked in this fall, to total silence, no aroma, and room full of guys on their laptops and/or phones, no dinner cooking because it was decided the BIG meal will be eaten at mid-day when everyone returns for lunch because getting in the door between 6-7 is too late to eat dinner???? Times have changed and maybe I am just not ready for it

Ty has yet to be bitten by the bug the way I had always hoped. Sometimes I wonder if it was my fault, he had more time in the woods and a treestand/blind before the age of 8 than both of my brothers and some of my uncles combined. I don't know if I drug him out more than I should have, I always tried to gauge his interest, but the closer he became to being more independent, the less enthused he was about going out. He can navigate our boat better than 85% of the boaters in and around the inlet, but I feel like I have to beg him to go, same with the woods, so I've peeled off. He'll come around if and when he wants to...but even if he did, I don't think my perspective would change much as I think it's already at a place where the journey is more enjoyable than the desitanation...


----------



## dougell

Admittedly,I am not the least bit open minded about the rest of the universe.The universe has lost it's collective mind and most of it I blame on social media.Nobody really ever sees what I kill.I don't do videos.I rarely take a picture of anything I kill.I never had a deer scored and never will.I hunt for mature deer but I don't really care about the size of the rack or the score.The quality of he hunt is what matters.A good quality deer hunt to me means a plan coming together,a nice shot and a short blood trail.I won't ruin it by taking a bad shot and I won't take the shot if it wasn't a part of the plan.Two years ago on the first monday of rifle season,we were heading to a spot after lunch.I look over the bank and we were driving and saw a slammer laying under a pine tree.I tested Jordan and asked him if he wanted me to drop off up the road so he could sneak up on it.It was in a legal spot but he said no.He didn't want to shoot a deer that way,regardless of how big it was and it was big.It wouldn't have meant anything other than a picture to brag about,but what would you really be bragging about?An hour later he shot a smaller buck right between the eyes at about 80 yards,That was a fun hunt.


----------



## 138104

Well, I think it is personal now…lol! Still not framed right so I can tell where I hit him, but he is apparently no worse for the wear.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> My daughter is 23 years old and has very odd taste in male conterparts.
> 
> Most of her boyfriends have been about 4 feet tall with Napolean complexes.After she dumped the last one,_*I asked her if she went to dwarf tossing contests to pick them up.*_


😲😅😂


----------



## Pyme

Regarding some of the comments about the Amish.....

The sects and churches vary widely across the state, and even across a county.

The ones surrounding me (I literally share a property border between our farms with an Amish family) are better than a lot of my "English" neighbors. 

I have permission to hunt every Amish farm that I care to around here, they're not selfish. As to the one that I share a border with, the grandfather shot a whopping total of one doe in the woods between our pastures. As a family, I think they took five deer total between the grandfather, father, and one adult son that hunt, and that was spread across three properties that they farm. That's hardly hurting the herd.

I have English around me on the other hand that will load up trucks, put on drives, and literally shoot any and every deer that they can move, "party hunting", worrying about tags after the deer are on the ground. They just shoot, nobody caring about how many any individual person may shoot or how many tags that person may have, as long as the group still has tags amongst them. 

I'll take my Amish neighbors over most of my English neighbors. 🥴


----------



## dougell

We apparently got the shunned outcasts lol?


----------



## Johnboy60

Electronic surveillance equipment that sends you a real time location of an animal isn’t hunting guys. I think cameras are fine except during the season. My two cents.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> We apparently got the shunned outcasts lol?


----------



## Gene94

Perry24 said:


> Well, I think it is personal now…lol! Still not framed right so I can tell where I hit him, but he is apparently no worse for the wear.


Go settle the score Perry!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Go settle the score Perry!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


First chance to hunt will be Saturday. Wanted to go this afternoon, but the wife wanted me to help run errands.


----------



## Gene94

My late season has been very rough. 5 or 6 sits and zero sightings from the stand. I'm still after them though. Getting them on camera but they've been playing their game really well.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> Years ago I rented a house out to a couple who snuck a dog in but promised to keep it in the garage.I was telling one of my customers about it who had dozens of rentals.He just laughed and kept repeating,Doug,the dog's not in the garage lol.He was right.The Amish are not bad people but they live in an entirely different culture.Also,the sects that have spread across the state are not the same as the Lancaster clans.Funny Amish story.My daughter barrel races and lives much of her life in let's just say left field.We were on our way to a local barrel race this past summer and she told me to just drop her and the trailer off and come back and get her when it was over.She claimed she was meeting a bull rider there and obviously didn't want me there.I asked what his name was and she said Ely Yoder lol.She gave me a dumbfounded look when I told her he was Amish.I said yeah he already has two thing going against him.He had a sixth grade education and he's uncircumsised.It turns out that that he was ex Amish.


Lol….. I was getting bored catching up on all these posts after work… this has me laughing hysterically!!! That’s great!!! Funniest thing I’ve read here in awhile!!!!!


----------



## nicko

If it is a tactic or technology that gives another Hunter an advantage over top of me, I’m against it. 😆


----------



## CBB

Well I think I've finally rounded the corner with the rona. Still can't smell, got my tast partially back. 
Finally not feeling like crap. I just may get out this late season with the new 33. 

Good to see that buck is still alive Perry. I was amazed on our Missouri trip this year. Buck my buddy shot with a rifle had a broadhead entry and exit right through the void. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it. It's amazing how tough these animals are


----------



## Indychris

12-Ringer said:


> Speaking of escapees...my cousin was out on the farm he hunts in Downingtown this weekend and jumped a wild-pig. He said he was skirting the fields edge on the to his stand in the corner and the pig burst out of the brush between the path he was on the and the field. He said it snorted the entire time it ran from him. He said it was covered with hair and had hair all the way down the tail..He snapped this quick pic, it's hard to see, said it moved much faster than he would have expected...anyone in the ChesCo area seen any? I have not and I cover a lot of ground especially during shed season.


man’s I thought jumping a quail could give one a start!


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Well, I think it is personal now…lol! Still not framed right so I can tell where I hit him, but he is apparently no worse for the wear.


Pull the card . You'll probably have a few pictures of him that didn't send to your phone.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> If it is a tactic or technology that gives another Hunter an advantage over top of me, I’m against it. 😆


It’s bigger than that. It’s about preserving a great tradition. Fair chase principles are part of that tradition. The woods are the animals domain. Intruding 24/7 with electronic surveillance equipment just isn’t right on its face. Entire states are recognizing this.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> I always found that the closer you get to Amish country here in Pa, the less game you see. Surely just a coincidence 🤔


I live in Almish country 

I can attest to this 

Also to them posted signs and purple paint are suggestions


----------



## jacobh

Johnboy60 said:


> It’s bigger than that. It’s about preserving a great tradition. Fair chase principles are part of that tradition. The woods are the animals domain. Intruding 24/7 with electronic surveillance equipment just isn’t right on its face. Entire states are recognizing this.


Guys talk tradition yet want sat gun openers and Sunday hunting. Where’s the tradition there? We feel we can pick and choose what traditions to keep and get rid of


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Guys talk tradition yet want sat gun openers and Sunday hunting. Where’s the tradition there? We feel we can pick and choose what traditions to keep and get rid of


Yep….for so many…”if it’s good for me, it should be good for everyone”….”if it’s tradition for me, it should be tradition for everyone”…

Don’t forget youth and mentored season, orange requirements, additions turkey tag, adding WEEKS to the archery season….

Progress or not? Probably in the eye of each individual beholder


----------



## jacobh

Agreed Joe it’s all or nothing can’t pick and choose. I never understood why guys would want to dictate how others decide to hunt


----------



## vonfoust

Johnboy60 said:


> It’s bigger than that. It’s about preserving a great tradition. Fair chase principles are part of that tradition. The woods are the animals domain. Intruding 24/7 with electronic surveillance equipment just isn’t right on its face. Entire states are recognizing this.


I would say that entire states are realizing 30 cameras over a water hole and guys selling pictures from that water hole aren't part of the tradition. It's a different world than what we have here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I would say that entire states are realizing 30 cameras over a water hole and guys selling pictures from that water hole aren't part of the tradition. It's a different world than what we have here.


Exactly…but we’re a clickbait, knee-jerk society these days with leaders who would sooner divide for personal gain than unite for the greater good….very applicable to some of the discussions that go on here …..

Instead of dealing with the bad apple, we’ll make changes that impact the entire orchard…cowardly to be honest


----------



## Pyme

Speaking of traditions....









Big ‘Back to the Future’ move for Pennsylvania fishing regulations in 2022


Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission takes opening day of trout fishing season back to pre-2007 status.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## Mathias

curse this “global warming“ 🌨 ⛄


----------



## dougell

Johnboy60 said:


> It’s bigger than that. It’s about preserving a great tradition. Fair chase principles are part of that tradition. The woods are the animals domain. Intruding 24/7 with electronic surveillance equipment just isn’t right on its face. Entire states are recognizing this.


I could care less what they do about cell cams.I don't think they'll ever impact anyone but they do border on what I consider fair chase if used during the season..


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> I could care less what they do about cell cams.I don't think they'll ever impact anyone but they do border on what I consider fair chase if used during the season..


‘I agree. Seen the posts or shows where they say, “had him on camera every morning at 10am” so they sat there and surprise! they connected.


----------



## nicko

Didn’t get out until 11 AM but tracks are everywhere… Bumped two from their beds but no shot opportunity.


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> curse this “global warming“ 🌨 ⛄


Yeah, I _was_ going to go steelhead fishing today. 🥴

I decided it wasn't worth being out on the roads.


----------



## Gene94

Lots of deer movement on camera right after the snow stopped this morning. I could only hunt the first hour but saw 5 deer. No shots.
View attachment 7540181


Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Not an archery buck, but day-um!! 🤯









Pennsylvania's Greatest Buck of All Time - North American Whitetail


The world's number 8 typical suggests that other giant bucks await discovery.




www.northamericanwhitetail.com


----------



## Mathias

Pyme, needed another year🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Pyme

I might've shot him two years _earlier_ and been quite happy! 😄


----------



## Mathias

Pyme said:


> I might've shot him two years _earlier_ and been quite happy! 😄


sePa, they shoot the spots off of ‘em 🥲


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> sePa, they shoot the spots off of ‘em 🥲


Great aiming points. Helps with "aim small, miss small"


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> Not an archery buck, but day-um!! 🤯
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania's Greatest Buck of All Time - North American Whitetail
> 
> 
> The world's number 8 typical suggests that other giant bucks await discovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northamericanwhitetail.com


 My stomping grounds. Have been in evansburg state park many times. It was stated that the buck came from the area between evansburg and gratersford prison. Way back in the day there was a lot of open ground and timber in the area, but anyone that comes seeking to find another giant will be sorely dissapointed. The area has been developed over the years, leaving pockets of timber and ag land. The main area I hunt is 20 miles up the road from evensburg. Boyertown where the rack was eventually found again, is right up the road, I pay my school taxes to Boyertown. 
When I was in my 20's an old carpenter that worked with us used to tell of an unreal huge buck he saw cross the road in Creamery, same area. 

Good read for me,, Thanks for posting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Didn't realize you were that close, I have two offices, one in Elverson and the other 4-miles East on 23 in Pottstown (technically BuckTown haha)...

Buddy got a real nice one in Boyertown this fall, his best ever and it was on his own property to boot, so he was really stoked. His daughter got her first buck with a crossbow too this season.


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> My stomping grounds. Have been in evansburg state park many times. It was stated that the buck came from the area between evansburg and gratersford prison. Way back in the day there was a lot of open ground and timber in the area, but anyone that comes seeking to find another giant will be sorely dissapointed. The area has been developed over the years, leaving pockets of timber and ag land. The main area I hunt is 20 miles up the road from evensburg. Boyertown where the rack was eventually found again, is right up the road, I pay my school taxes to Boyertown.
> When I was in my 20's an old carpenter that worked with us used to tell of an unreal huge buck he saw cross the road in Creamery, same area.
> 
> Good read for me,, Thanks for posting.


I hunt evansburg and the surrounding area often (will actually be in evansburg tomorrow). There may not be many big bucks left in that area but i know a few come out of it each year. Checking the local butchers can attest to that (granted all are private land, at least for this year). But i agree, i wouldn't roll into that area expecting to see a 150" around every tree.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Didn't realize you were that close, I have two offices, one in Elverson and the other 4-miles East on 23 in Pottstown (technically BuckTown haha)...
> 
> Buddy got a real nice one in Boyertown this fall, his best ever and it was on his own property to boot, so he was really stoked. His daughter got her first buck with a crossbow too this season.


Still some decent hunting in the area. 90% is private. There is a gameland just above Bally, and in Evansburg. But you know the drill in southeast gamelands


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> I hunt evansburg and the surrounding area often (will actually be in evansburg tomorrow). There may not be many big bucks left in that area but i know a few come out of it each year. Checking the local butchers can attest to that (granted all are private land, at least for this year). But i agree, i wouldn't roll into that area expecting to see a 150" around every tree.


 Buddy of mine lived on springer road across from that little finger of evansburg gamelands. He had access to a property there and killed some great bucks on it.


----------



## ZDC

Anyone else from NW Pa 1a

I feel like all you guys are far east

But than again pretty much everything is far east for me 😂

By western I mean I'm a 1.5 minute drive from the border of Ohio line. ( Makes getting gas cheap)


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Anyone else from NW Pa 1a
> 
> I feel like all you guys are far east
> 
> But than again pretty much everything is far east for me 😂
> 
> By western I mean I'm a 1.5 minute drive from the border of Ohio line. ( Makes getting gas cheap)


By my screen name, you can probably figure out where I'm at. And yes, I get my gas in Ohio as well. Right now it is 55 cents cheaper per gallon in my area (and even more of a difference if you go into PA a little further; the border stations are a bit lower trying to stay as competitive as they can). A couple of weeks ago it was close to 70 cents a gallon cheaper!

Considering that it is exactly the same distance to the nearest PA station as it is to the closest OH station, it's pretty much a no-brainer.


----------



## perryhunter4

While I run trail cams and enjoy certain aspects of them (including cell cams I have)…. I really wouldn’t be upset if they banned them, especially during the season. Either way I’ll be fine. I actually often think about our world prior to cams….I am willing to bet most of us that spend any amt. of time in the woods were just as successful prior and yet, the element of surprise was so sweet (little different than now).
Then the crossbow debate… I used to be livid and strongly against it…now, while I’d be lying if I said I could totally 100% care less… I am more open to it. It’s here, it’s about the $ and it’s not going to go away. There is no use losing sleep or bitching about it. So I accepted it and I don’t frown upon somebody using it. What absolutely 100% rubs me the wrong way is those that claim it is so very similar to shooting a compound and provides no distinct advantage. If that’s the case why in the hell are you shooting a flipping crossbow then if it doesn’t offer some sort of advantage? It’s witnessed by folks that shoot them because of an injury….you’re shooting them because it offers a physical advantage and helps your handicap, injury, etc… and I 100% strongly support that (especially if they couldn’t hunt otherwise)….but stop with the BS that it’s so close and not much different than a compound. Otherwise I have absolutely no issue at all with them anymore. They are here to stay guys and maybe some day down the road as I age…I may just use one too.
I agree with what was said earlier… to some it’s about the destination ….to others it’s about the journey….and some are probably in the middle. You can usually tell.
With more technology and law changes in favor of it…our hobby and past time surely has taken a hit and favors a lot of liberalism present in our society…but it is what is. If we get too hung up on it….it will eat you up and there’s not much you can do. Just try to support each other, as long as the other isn’t trying to shove their agenda/opinion down your throat (and vice versa). You can also always tell the folks that are wishy -washy and slide both ways at times, as long as it’s benefiting them in that exact moment in time….I hate that as well…..those folks would never be there for somebody if you needed them unless it benefited them or better yet; didn’t inconvenience them.

I know some wouldn’t agree with me and I am too ok with that.


----------



## perryhunter4

Pyme said:


> Not an archery buck, but day-um!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania's Greatest Buck of All Time - North American Whitetail
> 
> 
> The world's number 8 typical suggests that other giant bucks await discovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northamericanwhitetail.com


Thx for sharing Pyme… that was a good read. While I wasn’t throwing my phone I was in awe reading this and seeing what the antlers went for through the first 2 rounds. Unbelievable. The current owner made a hefty penny on his investment I am sure.


----------



## LostnWoods1

Saw a very nice shooter today. A big solid 8 maybe a nine. Was on a young dove about 100 yards through the woods. passed by two other stands of mine. I’ll be in one of the other two tomorrow pm. Cat and mouse game right now. They say hunt field edge PM but for me better luck back in the woods. Hunting 5D suburbia. A

anyone hunt the AMs?


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> By my screen name, you can probably figure out where I'm at.


I'm assuming Pymatuning 

You do any fishing up there ?


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> While I run trail cams and enjoy certain aspects of them (including cell cams I have)…. I really wouldn’t be upset if they banned them, especially during the season. Either way I’ll be fine. I actually often think about our world prior to cams….I am willing to bet most of us that spend any amt. of time in the woods were just as successful prior and yet, the element of surprise was so sweet (little different than now).
> Then the crossbow debate… I used to be livid and strongly against it…now, while I’d be lying if I said I could totally 100% care less… I am more open to it. It’s here, it’s about the $ and it’s not going to go away. There is no use losing sleep or bitching about it. So I accepted it and I don’t frown upon somebody using it. What absolutely 100% rubs me the wrong way is those that claim it is so very similar to shooting a compound and provides no distinct advantage. If that’s the case why in the hell are you shooting a flipping crossbow then if it doesn’t offer some sort of advantage? It’s witnessed by folks that shoot them because of an injury….you’re shooting them because it offers a physical advantage and helps your handicap, injury, etc… and I 100% strongly support that (especially if they couldn’t hunt otherwise)….but stop with the BS that it’s so close and not much different than a compound. Otherwise I have absolutely no issue at all with them anymore. They are here to stay guys and maybe some day down the road as I age…I may just use one too.
> I agree with what was said earlier… to some it’s about the destination ….to others it’s about the journey….and some are probably in the middle. You can usually tell.
> With more technology and law changes in favor of it…our hobby and past time surely has taken a hit and favors a lot of liberalism present in our society…but it is what is. If we get too hung up on it….it will eat you up and there’s not much you can do. Just try to support each other, as long as the other isn’t trying to shove their agenda/opinion down your throat (and vice versa). You can also always tell the folks that are wishy -washy and slide both ways at times, as long as it’s benefiting them in that exact moment in time….I hate that as well…..those folks would never be there for somebody if you needed them unless it benefited them or better yet; didn’t inconvenience them.
> 
> I know some wouldn’t agree with me and I am too ok with that.


 Good post that I agree with wholeheartedly. While I haven't really had enough time to digest the whole camera issue I do have a few thoughts on the crossbow issue. Ive kept my thoughts to myself on it for the most part.. First your 100% right. They are here and they are not going away like them or not, If you can't accept that your SOL. I also am annoyed at those that claim they are like a compound or even more difficult, but most of all those that claim some injury so they " need" to use one. I have reasons why that bothers me so much and typed up a long winded reply but deleted it.


----------



## Mathias

Like everything else in our society when a change is introduced, a new trend comes along or some form of controversial behavior, it takes a while to settle in or become the “new normal”. Oftentimes it’s pushed real hard and emphasized ad nauseam. Time wears you down and tempers your feelings and before you know it, you no longer really care.


----------



## Gene94

Anyone else in the tree this morning?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

No way Gene, *it’s 🥶 out!!!*


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gene94 said:


> Anyone else in the tree this morning?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## nicko




----------



## Gene94

I saw 7 so far. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Unfortunately, I'm lacking cover in my tree, old doe have good eyes, and cheap steel hang-ons squeak in extreme cold. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Good for you guys who are out, good luck. You deserve it for sitting in this cold. 
Between just getting over the illness, this cold weather and only having a doe tag I'm just not motivated to go freeze.. 

Not bragging but we've also got 2 freezers full of venison so....no need to have to try and kill a pregnant doe


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> I'm assuming Pymatuning
> 
> You do any fishing up there ?


Yes, and yes. 😎

I sold my boat when my dad died, but I still fish from my kayak.

If you want any intel, send me a note, I can give you some info for fishing from a boat or from shore.


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Good for you guys who are out, good luck. You deserve it for sitting in this cold.
> Between just getting over the illness, this cold weather and only having a doe tag I'm just not motivated to go freeze..
> 
> Not bragging but we've also got 2 freezers full of venison so....no need to have to try and kill a pregnant doe


They always seem much more wary in the late season…could be lack of cover, fact they’ve been chased for up to 10-weeks, air is crisp and carries both scent and sound differently…who knows, but I know they always seem a little more on edge in the late season.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> View attachment 7540705


Not a bad way at all to start a day....


----------



## Mathias

*Kyle*, you’re right, the Honey bologna is delicious.


----------



## Scott Ho

Nice afternoon to be out. Does not feel to cold, hardly any wind. Saw a buck and fox in the first hour of sitting. Something special about archery hunting in the snow.


----------



## tyepsu

All set up in Allegheny County. If this buck comes into the field where he did last Friday evening, I'll have a 21 yard shot.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck!


----------



## CBB




----------



## j.d.m.

Lots of deer tracks in the snow around my house, and the reveal xb has been firing away. Really liking this camera, and hoping PA doesn’t do away with them. I enjoy the camera trapping as much as the hunting. If I could be out hunting, I definitely would. This time of year just always works well for me in the woods. Never see mature big buck, but always enjoyed the crisp air with snow on the ground, hunting with a bow. Good luck to you guys still at it.


----------



## perryhunter4

I would have loved to have been out today…good luck to you guys.
Daughter had travel field hockey in Philly all morning (2hrs one way for me)… got home not long ago. Today is about the perfect day you could ask for relative to late season in my area…. 15 degrees in morn and 31 this eve with snow on ground and another front coming in. 
Good luck tonight boys!


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Yes, and yes. 😎
> 
> I sold my boat when my dad died, but I still fish from my kayak.
> 
> If you want any intel, send me a note, I can give you some info for fishing from a boat or from shore.



Never did go up there but have had people tell me that the walleye and catfish bite is pretty good and that the bass fishing is pretty good too. 

Although I'm not terribly far I've never fished there. 

Normally I stay local hitting the quarries ( The Bessemer Quarries) 

They are only a 10 - 15 minute drive and I can normally get about a dozen decent large mouth in a quick 2 hour trip and if I'm lucky a pike. So I never had a reason to go any farther. 

I should definitely take the time to go on a trip up there.


----------



## Billy H

My son sat this afternoon and had an interesting hunt. He shot a buck from this same stand in November. Notice one little guy has a busted leg.









IMG 3059







youtube.com


----------



## AjPUNISHER

was 12 degrees here this morning, 27 this afternoon. First outing of the late season for either of us (Dad or I) .... was this afternoon.

About 2 inches of snow on the ground and tracks all over but most not overly fresh.
Bumped up a doe on my way in about a 10 minutes from the truck (3:10pm), but no good shot opportunity. Dad bumped a doe on a walk he took but no shot either. Right about 5pm the source of some noises I had heard came into view and it was a buck...one of those ever elusive PA 11pts...with10 to 12 inch curvy spikes. He went by at about 7yds as I stood there leaning against a tree with my flinty at the ready...but he was all alone.

10 minutes later I watched a gorgeous 16" wide 10pt and 4 doe come out into the cut corn from the other side of the woods...then 2 more doe and a fawn. None of them ever got within my personal flinty range limit before dark but I have no complaints for the outing what so ever... other then my toes and the tips of my thumbs were a little cold!


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy H said:


> My son sat this afternoon and had an interesting hunt. He shot a buck from this same stand in November. Notice one little guy has a busted leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG 3059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


That’s a great vid Billy. Yeah, the one looks like his front left leg is hanging but he sure is enjoying himself.


----------



## 13third

Made a trip to the Eastern shore of Md on Thursday for a 2 day Sika hunt. Haven’t been down in 3 years and this trip made me realize how much I had missed it. Great times with great friends and truly Blessed beyond words. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

With about 15 minutes of shooting light left, I saw 3 bucks, 2 of which were shooters. Unfortunately they fed across the field and never got into bow range. The biggest of the 3 was probably push 150. Nice to see but disappointed I couldn't get a shot.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> They always seem much more wary in the late season…could be lack of cover, fact they’ve been chased for up to 10-weeks, air is crisp and carries both scent and sound differently…who knows, but I know they always seem a little more on edge in the late season.


10!? Some places since mid September.


----------



## hobbs4421

PAbigbear said:


> The crossbow is the poachers weapon of choice and for that reason alone is enough for me despise them. Constant roadhunting during the entire season and now the jacklighting is even worse because nobody hears them go off at night.


Unfortunately there is likely truth to your statements. But I am not sure that those poachers are going to stop road hunting and jack lighting deer even if the crossbows end up not being allowed during hunting seasons. People who do those things aren’t going to stop using crossbows to poach regardless of whether they are legal to hunt with or illegal.


----------



## hobbs4421

Nukeshtr said:


> Crossbow = poaching.
> 
> couldn’t say it any better


Anyone who believes that (legal) crossbow hunting equals poaching is a self righteous moron! My dad is pushing 70 years old and his shoulder is shot and he has a torn bicep. He can no longer pull a compound bow without intense pain and discomfort. He and I spent a lot of time together in archery season because he was permitted to use a crossbow. He refuses to shoot beyond 30 yards with his crossbow(same as when he used a compound). He killed a big doe at 20 yards. Do you consider that poaching?


----------



## Mathias

There’s so little enforcement in Pa you could road hunt with an Abrams and not worry about it.


----------



## hobbs4421

dougell said:


> Honestly Scott,regardless of anyone's position on crossbows,I don't think anyone would begrudge someone for using one if they can't pull a bow back.The majority of us will eventually get to that point.


I agree. My dad and I were able to spend lots of time in the woods together this past archery season because he was permitted to use a crossbow. Due to injuries he can’t use. Compound bow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’d rather ride an Ebike, to heated blind in the middle of nowhere and shoot a button buck with my Ravin than hunt like this….and I am a suburban hunter, but this is a little much….


----------



## Billy H

Every single trespasser I've encountered in the last 5 years on 2 different properties and there have been a number of them has been carrying a crossbow, had a 4 point buck, ilegal in Pa. running around with a bolt sticking out of his ass this year. I posted a pic of it.. It's those kind of things that doesn't help the stigma that is attached to crossbows. I have no problem with them for the very young and old and those with ACTUAL physical reasons. I've accepted the fact that they are now legal for anybody but I don't agree with it and never will.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> I’d rather ride an Ebike, to heated blind in the middle of nowhere and shoot a button buck with my Ravin than hunt like this….and I am a suburban hunter, but this is a little much….


 Just another dickhead hero TV hunter further pushing public perception of hunting the wrong way. I despise any and all TV and YouTube hunters.


----------



## TauntoHawk

13third said:


> Made a trip to the Eastern shore of Md on Thursday for a 2 day Sika hunt. Haven’t been down in 3 years and this trip made me realize how much I had missed it. Great times with great friends and truly Blessed beyond words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome, always something been on my the list to try out

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nukeshtr

Crossbows = poaching 

I’ll say it again. And every day. 

One person that doesn’t use it that way doesn’t make me a moron jack*ss. Sorry you can’t see thru your blinders. Reality bites.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nukeshtr said:


> Crossbows = poaching
> 
> I’ll say it again. And every day.
> 
> One person that doesn’t use it that way doesn’t make me a moron jack*ss. Sorry you can’t see thru your blinders. Reality bites.


To be fair that is rather simple minded….

Like handguns=criminals

It’s not the tool, it’s the person behind it…

Trespassers trespassed, poachers poached long before crossbows were readily available and will continue to do so.

I will agree with you about one thing though….Someone certainly has blinders on


----------



## hobbs4421

Mathias said:


> Pa seasons:
> January: complaining
> February: freezing
> March: lamenting
> April: Trout
> May: Turkey
> June: Mowing
> July: Sweating
> August: dreaming
> September: prepping
> October: Archery
> November: Archery
> December: Rifle/arguing


Pretty accurate!


----------



## hobbs4421

jacobh said:


> If people spent 1/2 the time hunting they do complaining about what others do. They’d have freezers filled regardless of weapon and if cams are being used. Too many worried about people one upping them in hunting anymore. Get in a tree and kill something


Lol I hear ya! But because of AT we can complain and hunt at the same time! Best of both worlds!


----------



## Johnboy60

hobbs4421 said:


> Anyone who believes that (legal) crossbow hunting equals poaching is a self righteous moron! My dad is pushing 70 years old and his shoulder is shot and he has a torn bicep. He can no longer pull a compound bow without intense pain and discomfort. He and I spent a lot of time together in archery season because he was permitted to use a crossbow. He refuses to shoot beyond 30 yards with his crossbow(same as when he used a compound). He killed a big doe at 20 yards. Do you consider that poaching?


At one time the crossbow was only permitted for hunters like your dad. That was back when common sense was more abundant. No one had a problem with it. Once they legalized them, bowhunters became a minority in their own season. If they legalize rifles for Archery season the crossbow guys will switch to rifles and the bowhunters will continue to use their bows. That’s the way it is.


----------



## jacobh

And traditional guys felt the same way about compounds. And now guys feel the same way about guys who use cameras. It’s a vicious cycle of “hunters” being ungrateful and unsatisfied. No matter what happens what they legalize or ban”hunters” will never be happy


----------



## hobbs4421

Johnboy60 said:


> At one time the crossbow was only permitted for hunters like your dad. That was back when common sense was more abundant. No one had a problem with it. Once they legalized them, bowhunters became a minority in their own season. If they legalize rifles for Archery season the crossbow guys will switch to rifles and the bowhunters will continue to use their bows. That’s the way it is.


Although you have some valid points, your statement suggests that people like my dad are poachers. Is that really your perspective? I doubt that reasonable people would have an issue with people like my dad using a crossbow. It’s the only thing keeping him in the woods and sharing great memories with me, my brother, and dad’s grandkids. Just curious what your thoughts are? He’s the most ethical hunter I know, and if he’s considered a poacher, the. It doesn’t say much about the majority of the hunters in the woods.


----------



## jacobh

Getting kids in the outdoors using xbows is evidentially not a good thing. It’s only worth it is they use a bow. If they don’t want to use a bow guys feel they’re better off sitting inside!!! It’s a shame how people think


----------



## Mathias

Conversely, why not teach them to use a compound, to learn patience and drop the instant gratification phenomenon that permeates our society?


----------



## jacobh

What’s wrong with letting them use the weapon they want to use and get outdoors and from infront of the TV. Too many want to push their agenda. Just let them enjoy the outdoors then maybe they’ll want to pick up a bow after. Guys push bows let them have success then most likely they’ll want to try something harder. Force a bow in their hands and they don’t do well they give up because it’s not fun


----------



## Mathias

Who said anything about force, it’s about choice, right? Why would they “choose” a Xbox if dad was a compound shooter 🤔
if dad’s an xbow shooter, they’re already lost 😉🤣


----------



## jacobh

U get out with a xbow kill a few deer they find out they enjoy it but want a challenge they get a bow. But if they never see how enjoyable hunting can be then why would they want to continue doing it?


----------



## Mathias

You instill patience and perseverance in them. Nothing comes easy.


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> Who said anything about force, it’s about choice, right? Why would they “choose” a Xbox if dad was a compound shooter 🤔
> if dad’s an xbow shooter, they’re already lost 😉🤣


What if the parents don’t hunt at all and the kid wants to try it on his own? I feel you have more kids in the sport because of xbows to me it’s not a bad thing


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> What if the parents don’t hunt at all and the kid wants to try it on his own?


poor kid is doomed in that scenario!


----------



## jacobh

Yet he can still get outdoors and try it. Beats sitting in the house playing video games. I get people don’t like the xbow. Hell guys now don’t like game cams now


----------



## Johnboy60

hobbs4421 said:


> Although you have some valid points, your statement suggests that people like my dad are poachers. Is that really your perspective? I doubt that reasonable people would have an issue with people like my dad using a crossbow. It’s the only thing keeping him in the woods and sharing great memories with me, my brother, and dad’s grandkids. Just curious what your thoughts are? He’s the most ethical hunter I know, and if he’s considered a poacher, the. It doesn’t say much about the majority of the hunters in the woods.


I think you either didn’t read what I wrote or have me confused with another poster.


----------



## Hlzr

jacobh said:


> Yet he can still get outdoors and try it. Beats sitting in the house playing video games. I get people don’t like the xbow. Hell guys now don’t like game cams now


I’d be interested to know how many 10 year olds are compound hunting in Pa, I purchased a xbow to get my youngest son in the field at around 10. We spent some good time in the stand with him getting his feet wet in regard to hunting. No food plots or corn piles, and subsequently no deer but it got him out hunting and interested. Wouldn’t have happened without being able to use xbow. I do find it funny that I have a boomer uncle that sounds just like the xbow haters on the web, he goes up and down about modern archery in general but seems to look over the fact that he uses 15k worth of electronics and sonar to catch fish. To each their own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Billy H

September 10, 2020







youtube.com


----------



## hobbs4421

Johnboy60 said:


> I think you either didn’t read what I wrote or have me confused with another poster.


My bad. I think you are right. I shouldn’t post before drinking coffee. One of the members said crossbows= poaching, my posts were directed towards him.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> U get out with a xbow kill a few deer they find out they enjoy it but want a challenge they get a bow. But if they never see how enjoyable hunting can be then why would they want to continue doing it?


Because you seem to be equating "enjoying" with "killing".

Others find enjoyment in the hunt, from the beginning, regardless of the kill numbers.


----------



## jacobh

Most kids don’t really enjoy sitting in the cold not killing right? That’s what keeps the interest in kids. I killed 3 deer all year between 2 states. I don’t get the excitement from killing but kids need to see and kill deer.


----------



## muzzleblast525

jacobh said:


> Yet he can still get outdoors and try it. Beats sitting in the house playing video games. I get people don’t like the xbow. Hell guys now don’t like game cams now


And what's bad is the same guys will start hating women. Well let's hope not, right! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Hell I don’t care what u hunt with or what u use to get u in the woods. It just amazes me how guys feel if it’s not their way it should t be allowed. It’s rather sad


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Hell I don’t care what u hunt with or what u use to get u in the woods. It just amazes me how guys feel if it’s not their way it should t be allowed. It’s rather sad


 Just remember that when you see a 5C guy with six tags in his pocket taking out momma doe and two fawns in one fell swop with a shotgun, with the legal ability to do it again the next day. We all have our likes and dislikes.


----------



## Scott Ho

jacobh said:


> Most kids don’t really enjoy sitting in the cold not killing right? That’s what keeps the interest in kids. I killed 3 deer all year between 2 states. I don’t get the excitement from killing but kids need to see and kill deer.


My kids just want to see deer, I don’t think it matters all that much if they kill. How many kids actually fully grasp the the concept of killing/ death / making ethical decisions at 9? Maybe we are putting kids in the woods hunting to early and they do not have the patience/ maturity and that is why they quit. You can still instill a love of the outdoors in your kid without hunting as soon as they can hold a crossbow or gun.


----------



## Johnboy60

jacobh said:


> Most kids don’t really enjoy sitting in the cold not killing right? That’s what keeps the interest in kids. I killed 3 deer all year between 2 states. I don’t get the excitement from killing but kids need to see and kill deer.


I agree. Hunting is tough for most youngsters, especially stand hunting. When we were kids and old enough to hunt alone dad always told us to start walking if you get cold. And yeah getting a deer is what it’s all about for kids. They’ll eventually grow into just enjoying the hunt for the hunt. When I taught my boys to hunt my main objective was getting them some shooting.


----------



## jacobh

When I was younger the kill didn’t matter quite as much because I saw deer every sit. Now u may go days or weeks without deer. It’s hard to keep interest. I’m 42 and if I don’t see deer it makes it tough after awhile. I would not want to be a kid nowadays. As we get older we learn to watch the birds fox things like that. But as kids it’s about seeing what your hunting. Guys just see it through their eyes and feel that’s the way it should be for everyone


----------



## jacobh

Billy H said:


> Just remember that when you see a 5C guy with six tags in his pocket taking out momma doe and two fawns in one fell swop with a shotgun, with the legal ability to do it again the next day. We all have our likes and dislikes.


Billy I agree 100%. I wish u could buy your license online. Your license gives u a buck tag and 2 doe tags to use wherever u wish but that’s all u get 3 deer statewide. Anything more to me is just greed. My dad works for a butcher on the side in greenlane and butchered a deer 26# I believe it was that’s with hide and everything!!!!! I said well maybe a kids 1st deer and he just said nope. Guys just kill everything


----------



## Nukeshtr

I believe every poacher in this state and every other state that has legalized absolutely started drooling when crossbows became legalized in their state. I don’t believe u can convince me of otherwise. They may have been poachers before crossbows…. And would of poached anyways, but crossbows have made it EASIER for them. I hate the pathetic “I do t have to practice “ attitude I believe the majority of new crossbow hunters have…. And maybe I’m wrong…. But those I know that use one, have made that comment. You can take my comments personally and I don’t care, maybe they apply to you. I grew up with fathers that wanted to road hunt because it allowed them to drive around with a beer that was the extent of hunting. I didn’t like it then, I don’t like it now. I’ve got to quit reading the asinine comments the better than thou crowd feel they need to make. This is beyond useless


----------



## CBB

I'd be willing to bet guys jacklighting aren't choosing a crossbow over a rifle. 
You can drop a deer with a well placed bullet from a rifle. Crossbows require an undetermined amount of tracking with each shot. Just doesn't sound like a logical jacklighting tool to me. 
Does it happen? sure... 
Regardless of the tool people will break the law. Same as murderers and drug dealers.

Saying crossbows are a tool of the poacher is pretty ignorant.. 

Both my boys and my nephew started on crossbows. They all switched up to compounds when they were big and strong enough. 

I don't much care for the lazy guys picking up crossbows because they don't have the patience to use a compound but who cares. There are a few guys I work with that use them mostly gun hunters. I just wish they'd make them take some sort of proficiency test before they could hunt. I feel the same way for compounds.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This always turns out the same way…wish it didn’t make its way onto OUR little piece of AT, but shouldn’t be surprised it did.

To each their own…


----------



## Pyme

"Hunting is tough"

"Killing is what it takes to keep their interest"

"Getting a deer is what it's all about"

Yeah, because we have raised generations of soft, entitled, short attention span, participation trophy kids. 

I'm not saying make it an Ironman survival test, but damn, if they have to kill a deer every time they go out just to keep them interested, then maybe hunting isn't the sport for them after all. Sorry dad, maybe your son is better suited for the soccer field, where both teams win, with mom, and a double soy gluten free latte on the way home in the minivan. 😎😄


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nukeshtr said:


> 1. I don’t believe u can convince me of otherwise.
> 2. They may have been poachers before crossbows…. And would of poached anyways, but crossbows have made it EASIER for them.
> 
> 3. I hate the pathetic “I do t have to practice “ attitude I believe the majority of new crossbow hunters have…. And maybe I’m wrong
> 
> 4. …. But those I know that use one, have made that comment.
> 
> 5. I grew up with fathers that wanted to road hunt because it allowed them to drive around with a beer that was the extent of hunting. I didn’t like it then, I don’t like it now.
> 
> 6. I’ve got to quit reading the asinine comments the better than thou crowd feel they need to make. This is beyond useless


1. Agreed, you are set on this one

2. May have been? As in you aren’t sure? Hmm, not a person of reason here. 

3. Maybe u r…it’s the moron not the weapon that fails to practice, and applies to compounds, rifles, and flintlocks.

4. Hopefully you set them straight.

5. Good on you for not repeating.

6. Better than thou crowd…u mean the folks who bad mouth legal actions?


----------



## Indychris

Pyme said:


> "Hunting is tough"
> 
> "Killing is what it takes to keep their interest"
> 
> "Getting a deer is what it's all about"
> 
> Yeah, because we have raised generations of soft, entitled, short attention span, participation trophy kids.
> 
> I'm not saying make it an Ironman survival test, but damn, if they have to kill a deer every time they go out just to keep them interested, then maybe hunting isn't the sport for them after all. Sorry dad, maybe your son is better suited for the soccer field, where both teams win, with mom, and a double soy gluten free latte on the way home in the minivan. 😎😄


Ouch! Wish I could disagree though. This is also a problem with many dads/parents wanting to prioritize their own hunting rather than mentoring their children. This is not just a hunting thing, though; this is symptomatic of our culture as a whole. How often do you see families out to eat and the kids are spending all their time on phones or PlayStations? And almost every van out there has video screens to keep the kids entertained on trips. Growing up we were ‘forced’ to make conversation in the car, and we’ve done the same with our kids. 

This isn’t descriptive of all families, but there are a bunch of them out there…


----------



## Indychris

So, on another note, what are you feeding the does out here? This lady is HUGE. I’m pretty certain her derrière was inspired by a Kardashian!


----------



## Pyme

Indychris said:


> Ouch! Wish I could disagree though.


I'm sure I'll get grilled for it.

But that will just reinforce my belief that too many people overprotect their kids, tell them that they're wonderful regardless of what happens, and never let a kid have to work for something and be disappointed along the way, repeatedly, before they get to truly feel and appreciate the reward.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> This always turns out the same way…wish it didn’t make its way onto OUR little piece of AT, but shouldn’t be surprised it did.
> 
> To each their own…


Your right Joe. I don’t think anything has divided hunters more than the crossbow issue and its all for naught because no matter how many times or how much it gets discussed minds are very rarely changed. I for one am done commenting on it on the Pa hunting threads.


----------



## muzzleblast525

Here is the weapon of choice for the Original Poacher! Do you, let other's do as they please.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Indychris

muzzleblast525 said:


> Here is the weapon of choice for the Original Poacher! Do you, let other's do as they please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Dang! One would expect Robin Hood to have better form and use a bow that matches his eye dominance!


----------



## Pyme

Indychris said:


> .... and use a bow that matches his eye dominance!


That's how they actually did it back then.

A lot of them shot off of the same side of the bow as their eye and "handness".


----------



## Pyme

Pyme said:


> That's how they actually did it back then.
> 
> A lot of them shot off of the same side of the bow as their eye and "handness".


His "form" is terrible by conventional standards, but he's incredibly fast, and he certainly gets the job done.


----------



## 138104

Nukeshtr said:


> I believe every poacher in this state and every other state that has legalized absolutely started drooling when crossbows became legalized in their state. I don’t believe u can convince me of otherwise. They may have been poachers before crossbows…. And would of poached anyways, but crossbows have made it EASIER for them. I hate the pathetic “I do t have to practice “ attitude I believe the majority of new crossbow hunters have…. And maybe I’m wrong…. But those I know that use one, have made that comment. You can take my comments personally and I don’t care, maybe they apply to you. I grew up with fathers that wanted to road hunt because it allowed them to drive around with a beer that was the extent of hunting. I didn’t like it then, I don’t like it now. I’ve got to quit reading the asinine comments the better than thou crowd feel they need to make. This is beyond useless


A&E is the place to make an ass of yourself, not here. You might want to seek counseling to get over your daddy issues.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Perry24 said:


> A&E is the place to make an ass of yourself, not here. You might want to seek counseling to get over your daddy issues.


Nice. Pack sand sport


----------



## 138104

Nukeshtr said:


> Nice. Pack sand sport


Just calling it like I see it. Don’t care if you agree. See how it works?


----------



## perryhunter4

Nukeshtr said:


> Nice. Pack sand sport


Come on Nukes. Settle down. I can relate to some of your sentiment bout the ole timers and growing up… I grew up round some of the same circles even though my father was never around. But to go at some of these guys here on this thread….they are good dudes. 
None of these guys here are the poachers and bad blood you hate. Maybe they use a weapon you don’t approve of…. But they’re not the outlaws nor bad people!!!


----------



## Mathias

perryhunter4 said:


> Come on Nukes. Settle down. I can relate to some of your sentiment bout the ole timers and growing up… I grew up round some of the same circles even though my father was never around. But to go at some of these guys here on this thread….they are good dudes.
> None of these guys here are the poachers and bad blood you hate. Maybe they use a weapon you don’t approve of…. But they’re not the outlaws nor bad people!!!


and some of them even use *guns *😲😳🥺


----------



## perryhunter4

Let me change course…how in the hell does Indy lose to Jacksonville to get into playoffs? Look at their history…they just can’t beat them. That is sad, sad, sad!! Worst team in league by far! 2 of their 3 wins Buffalo and Indy…. Gotta love the NFL!!
I’d be pissed as an Indy fan….


----------



## nicko

Women and crossbows…..making men act like fools.


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Let me change course…*how in the hell does Indy lose to Jacksonville* to get into playoffs? Look at their history…they just can’t beat them. That is sad, sad, sad!! Worst team in league by far! 2 of their 3 wins Buffalo and Indy…. Gotta love the NFL!!
> I’d be pissed as an Indy fan….


Two words…..

Carson
Wentz


----------



## 12-Ringer

[emoji1787][emoji106][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji849]


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Two words…..
> 
> Carson
> Wentz


Lol… I forgot bout all of the Philly fans here.


----------



## Billy H

Steelers Ravins game was a good game to watch.

Kinda neat to hear Tom Macarthy doing the panther Bucs game. Guy calls a good game no matter the sport


----------



## Mathias

Roll Tide 😉


----------



## perryhunter4

You guys better not let Moon know we aren’t talking bout archery. I really miss the extensive tips and hardcore messaging and hunting tips without him… I am not sure I’ll be successful this year without the cryptic input.


----------



## perryhunter4

Anybody getting out this week? After reading everyone’s comments about how warm it’s been… this week coming up is going to be cold. This is the last week here and more than half of the state. I am screwed getting the flinter out… all week I have work late…and Saturday is another hockey tourney in Philly…however if this one doesn’t let people in like yesterday…. I am not going and will hunt Saturday AM.
Looks to be a nice week.
Good luck PA brethren!


----------



## Mathias

I killed a big doe early in this late season and have zero interest in hunting again til Autumn. I took a buddy of mine, who I had been flooding with stand pics all season, to the shop last week and he bought his first setup. Should be fun.
Best of luck to you ph4 and the fact that you arent going to Philly is a blessing.


----------



## jacobh

.if u are going to Philly make sure u have your vax card or nobody let’s u in anywhere!!!.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> .if u are going to Philly make sure u have your vax card or nobody let’s u in anywhere!!!.


Okay, so there's an easy excuse to just not go to Philly (like anybody needed one!). 😎


----------



## jacobh

Haha exactly.


----------



## Mathias

Philly=Seattle East 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> Anybody getting out this week? After reading everyone’s comments about how warm it’s been… this week coming up is going to be cold. This is the last week here and more than half of the state. I am screwed getting the flinter out… all week I have work late…and Saturday is another hockey tourney in Philly…however if this one doesn’t let people in like yesterday…. I am not going and will hunt Saturday AM.
> Looks to be a nice week.
> Good luck PA brethren!


Wanted to hunt my semi-public spot a bit this week (where I try to stay very low key) and check cams that haven't been for over a month but looks like the tattle tale snow isn't going anywhere!

Plan on getting out somewhere once or twice this week (at the least) before Saturday. Usually try to hunt/commune with nature on my birthday (the 11th) but I'm reconsidering that with the high temp of around 12 to 15 that's forecasted.
I think the last time I hunted my b-day, a much milder day, a couple walking their dog had the nerve to ruin my tranquility and walk right past me and into where I expected a deer to come from... during the last hour of the day to boot! 

Do any of you guys do anything to try and muffle your steps in extremely frozen snow or do you just not really worry about it? Can't help but think creeping around in the snow this week would be any quieter then a bull in a china shop.


----------



## nicko

Raiders and Chargers was as good as it gets to close out the regular season.

Eagles at the Bucs next Sunday. 😬


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Most kids don’t really enjoy sitting in the cold not killing right? That’s what keeps the interest in kids. I killed 3 deer all year between 2 states. I don’t get the excitement from killing but kids need to see and kill deer.


Personally, Kids need the opportunity to hunt other things to grow interest. Sitting in the woods for long hours seeing nothing regardless of weapon isn't going to get kids excited about hunting. As long as the hunting world focuses solely on deer hunting the future isn't bright regardless of what the Outdoor Channel and magazines say. I know I learned to deer hunt on my own with a compound bow (in a time when compounds were looked down on by the bowhunting world). But duck hunting and small game hunting got me excited and interested in hunting.

Frankly, I don't think hunting has much of a heyday left regardless. I suspect by the time my time is up on this blue orb, hunting won't be much of a thing anymore.


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> "Hunting is tough"
> 
> "Killing is what it takes to keep their interest"
> 
> "Getting a deer is what it's all about"
> 
> Yeah, because we have raised generations of soft, entitled, short attention span, participation trophy kids.
> 
> I'm not saying make it an Ironman survival test, but damn, if they have to kill a deer every time they go out just to keep them interested, then maybe hunting isn't the sport for them after all. Sorry dad, maybe your son is better suited for the soccer field, where both teams win, with mom, and a double soy gluten free latte on the way home in the minivan. 😎😄


*This!*

I see some of these videos of kids being walked to prepared blinds with heaters, snacks, an iPad, a crossbow propped on some sort of fancy vice that requires no aiming. Dad keeps watch until a deer comes out, the kid sets the iPad down and pulls the trigger. I think "Yeah . . that kid's going to be a hunter." It's no different than mom & dad browbeating the teachers into giving them better grades, or "everyone makes the team", or "everyone gets a medal". I guess times have changed a lot and not at all for the better in most cases. I taught myself to deer hunt. I learned to read deer sign, scout, shoot my bow, and how to hunt. Dad was a duck hunter and didn't know the first thing about deer hunting. I remember there being a time when I believed I'd probably never kill a deer. And I still went anyway. I learned something every time out. 

Time and again, I've seen my friends take their kids out as mentioned above. (Dad does all the work, scouts, preps stands, etc.) Time and again, whether the kids see deer or kill deer they lose interest in hunting and never come back. Just putting a deer in front of a kid and having them pull the trigger isn't going to make them want to hunt. As we grow farther and farther from the farm and field, I don't know what the answer is but it isn't about just getting an animal in front of a kid for them to shoot at. There has to be an engendered love of the outdoors.


----------



## Mr. October

Indychris said:


> So, on another note, what are you feeding the does out here? This lady is HUGE. I’m pretty certain her derrière was inspired by a Kardashian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7541702


There is a lot of thick fur and fat there. I skinned a deer at camp for a young hunter in our group. (It was a debacle of a skinning job done in the cold and poor condition. Hair EVERYWHERE.) Anyway, she was loaded with fat but I am always amazed how much hide and fat there is when you get it off. Still a nice doe there though.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> Raiders and Chargers was as good as it gets to close out the regular season.
> 
> Eagles at the Bucs next Sunday. 😬


Yep. The Raiders win put the Steelers in.


----------



## dickeybob

Mr. October I couldn't agree with you more , it starts with hunting smaller game and if there's an interest you graduate to larger prey! Too many kids get discouraged not seeing anything when that's part of the game!


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> Let me change course…how in the hell does Indy lose to Jacksonville to get into playoffs? Look at their history…they just can’t beat them. That is sad, sad, sad!! Worst team in league by far! 2 of their 3 wins Buffalo and Indy…. Gotta love the NFL!!
> I’d be pissed as an Indy fan….


Pro sports are all about playoffs because playoff=fan $$. It doesn't really have anything to do with determining the best team. ('Cause that matters.) All pro sports have completely diluted their regular seasons to be nothing but meaningless pre-seasons.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> *This!
> 
> I see some of these videos of kids being walked to prepared blinds with heaters, snacks, an iPad, a crossbow propped on some sort of fancy vice that requires no aiming. Dad keeps watch until a deer comes out, the kid sets the iPad down and pulls the trigger. I think "Yeah . . that kid's going to be a hunter."* It's no different than mom & dad browbeating the teachers into giving them better grades, or "everyone makes the team", or "everyone gets a medal". I guess times have changed a lot and not at all for the better in most cases. I taught myself to deer hunt. I learned to read deer sign, scout, shoot my bow, and how to hunt. Dad was a duck hunter and didn't know the first thing about deer hunting. I remember there being a time when I believed I'd probably never kill a deer. And I still went anyway. I learned something every time out.
> 
> Time and again, I've seen my friends take their kids out as mentioned above. (Dad does all the work, scouts, preps stands, etc.) Time and again, whether the kids see deer or kill deer they lose interest in hunting and never come back. Just putting a deer in front of a kid and having them pull the trigger isn't going to make them want to hunt. As we grow farther and farther from the farm and field, I don't know what the answer is but it isn't about just getting an animal in front of a kid for them to shoot at. There has to be an engendered love of the outdoors.


Every kid / situation is different, but I have a buddy that's 2 boys started hunting like this at 8 or 9, and now at 16 are as much of a "true hunter" (not sure I like that term) as anyone in the woods today.

There has been a lot of talk about the best way to get kids into hunting. Personally, I don't care how they get them into the woods, especially when we are talking about a 7 or 8 year old. We bitch about kids taking iPads but damn near every day I see someone posting a picture of hunting update from their stand. Pretty hypocritical.

EDIT...just to be clear, I'm not bashing anyone that checks their phone from the stand or even posts updates....to each their own. I do it as well from time to time.


----------



## jacobh

Amen Bucket Amen


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bucket has a point...I know that I enjoy sharing my experiences, not so much as look at me as it is simply sharing as I've learned not everyone has the opportunities that I have...I too know that I enjoy when others share pics/vids/thoughts/opinions etc....Ultimately it's up to me to process what is shared....I guess many just weren't raised with the. "if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all" philosophy, because folks sure like to call each other out....and I will admit, every once and a while (like the video clip from GA I posted earlier) something rankles me a little more than usual and I fall victim to the hate posting (haha)


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> *This!*
> 
> I see some of these videos of kids being walked to prepared blinds with heaters, snacks, an iPad, a crossbow propped on some sort of fancy vice that requires no aiming. Dad keeps watch until a deer comes out, the kid sets the iPad down and pulls the trigger. I think "Yeah . . that kid's going to be a hunter." It's no different than mom & dad browbeating the teachers into giving them better grades, or "everyone makes the team", or "everyone gets a medal". I guess times have changed a lot and not at all for the better in most cases. I taught myself to deer hunt. I learned to read deer sign, scout, shoot my bow, and how to hunt. Dad was a duck hunter and didn't know the first thing about deer hunting. I remember there being a time when I believed I'd probably never kill a deer. And I still went anyway. I learned something every time out.
> 
> Time and again, I've seen my friends take their kids out as mentioned above. (Dad does all the work, scouts, preps stands, etc.) Time and again, whether the kids see deer or kill deer they lose interest in hunting and never come back. Just putting a deer in front of a kid and having them pull the trigger isn't going to make them want to hunt. As we grow farther and farther from the farm and field, I don't know what the answer is but it isn't about just getting an animal in front of a kid for them to shoot at. There has to be an engendered love of the outdoors.


Agreed


----------



## jacobh

According to many claims on AT on this subject my son shouldn’t hunt. Yet he continues to go out hunt deer,ducks,pheasant, and so on. I hunted compound then xbow yet he still hunts. I use cams yet he still goes walking in the woods and scouts. Maybe he’s in the minority but it’s all if the kid wants to do it or not. Hunting dosent have to be hard like many want to believe. I guess I’m lazy because I use a GSP and not just walk through the brush for birds. I mean that is taking the easy way and I know many more on here that do the same


----------



## Mathias

Chill bro, you’re far too defensive!
I don’t think anyone here cares how you or your son hunts.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Just putting a deer in front of a kid and having them pull the trigger isn't going to make them want to hunt. As we grow farther and farther from the farm and field, I don't know what the answer is but it isn't about just getting an animal in front of a kid for them to shoot at. There has to be an engendered love of the outdoors.


Well said....
Mr. October in 2024!


----------



## dougell

Get them in the woods way before they can hunt,show them an appreciation for just being out there and make it an adventure.Kid's just want to be included and they want a challenge.Failure leads to success.


----------



## chuckalope

We had a pipeline go through our property this year and deer sightings were really down. I had gotten a few pictures of bucks on Friday. The cold temps must of really had their belly’s growling. The pictures motivated me to get my butt in a tree. My worst season turned into one of my best in seconds. Don’t give up! 








View attachment 7542266


----------



## Pyme

Bucket said:


> ... but damn near every day I see someone posting a picture of hunting update from their stand. Pretty hypocritical.


Not me. I've said repeatedly that when I hunted, and when I fish, my phone stays in my truck or in the house. 



jacobh said:


> Hunting dosent have to be hard like many want to believe.


No, but it doesn't have to be "easy" either. Kids need to understand that hunting is a low percentage game. They are going to "lose" _much_ more often than they are going to _win_, sometimes on huge terms. Days without seeing a deer, seeing deer but not being able to get a shot, going the entire season and ending up with an unfilled tag. It's not like a video game where the entire thing plays out in three minutes then you hit the reset button and do it again.


----------



## Schleprock1

Personally I am not a fan of allowing hunting before the age of 12. I can remember wishing I could go out with dad hunting and the anticipation growing every year until I was old enough. Now I see people asking their 8 year olds if they want to go out hunting. They don't even know what it is. They have to be talked into going and "trying it". I can guarantee you couldn't have kept me out of the woods when I turned 12. At 12 you had listened to the hunting stories every year and really wanted to be a part of the group. At 8 you are wonder where your lego's are. Of course back then we started with squirrel hunting and rabbit hunting. And that was a big part of learning safe gun handling as someone was always asking, "Is your safety on?" or saying "watch where your muzzle is pointing". I didn't have any archery hunters in the family so it was rifle deer for me until I was able to buy my own bow at 16 years old.


----------



## jacobh

My son shot his 1st deer at 10. He would go and sit with me starting at age 6. We would go and watch Turkey and squirrel and laugh and have a good time. Ultimately I am a hunter. I hunt for meat not antler. We enjoy being in the woods together regardless what weapon is used. We are to the point in our lives that we don’t care what others think about us or the way we hunt. As long as we are in the woods together the world can kiss our rears


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> Not me. I've said repeatedly that when I hunted, and when I fish, my phone stays in my truck or in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it doesn't have to be "easy" either. Kids need to understand that hunting is a low percentage game. They are going to "lose" _much_ more often than they are going to _win_, sometimes on huge terms. Days without seeing a deer, seeing deer but not being able to get a shot, going the entire season and ending up with an unfilled tag. It's not like a video game where the entire thing plays out in three minutes then you hit the reset button and do it again.


I don't believe for one second that kids need to see lot's of game.The mentor should set that expectation.


----------



## dougell

Schleprock1 said:


> Personally I am not a fan of allowing hunting before the age of 12. I can remember wishing I could go out with dad hunting and the anticipation growing every year until I was old enough. Now I see people asking their 8 year olds if they want to go out hunting. They don't even know what it is. They have to be talked into going and "trying it". I can guarantee you couldn't have kept me out of the woods when I turned 12. At 12 you had listened to the hunting stories every year and really wanted to be a part of the group. At 8 you are wonder where your lego's are. Of course back then we started with squirrel hunting and rabbit hunting. And that was a big part of learning safe gun handling as someone was always asking, "Is your safety on?" or saying "watch where your muzzle is pointing". I didn't have any archery hunters in the family so it was rifle deer for me until I was able to buy my own bow at 16 years old.


I used to think the same way.I also thought they should have to wait and anticipate.The problem is,we live in a different world today and kids have way too many distractions.I think they need to be captured as early as possible but that doesn't always mean sticking a gun in the hands of a 5 year old.Every kid is different and the parent ultimately should make that decision.I started my son at 7 BECAUSE HE BEGGED TO GO.I was glad he wanted to go but honestly,I figured he's be a huge PIA.I take hunting serious and he was gonna have to hunt the way I hunt.The first day of that youth season we got busted by a couple of doe that circled down wind of us.He shot and missed.Later that day,he shot and missed again but I could tell he was hooked on that adrenaline rush.The rest of that season and the rest of every season after that,I concentrated completely on him and didn't worry about my own success.I was actually shocked at how alert he was and he never complained about being bored and never asked to go home early.Kids are more than capable.Even that year in spring gobbler,we hunted the way I hunt.He killed his first gobbler that year and we had to move and set up three times on it.The challenge drove him and success is always sweeter when it's earned.


----------



## muzzleblast525

Schleprock1 said:


> Personally I am not a fan of allowing hunting before the age of 12. I can remember wishing I could go out with dad hunting and the anticipation growing every year until I was old enough. Now I see people asking their 8 year olds if they want to go out hunting. They don't even know what it is. They have to be talked into going and "trying it". I can guarantee you couldn't have kept me out of the woods when I turned 12. At 12 you had listened to the hunting stories every year and really wanted to be a part of the group. At 8 you are wonder where your lego's are. Of course back then we started with squirrel hunting and rabbit hunting. And that was a big part of learning safe gun handling as someone was always asking, "Is your safety on?" or saying "watch where your muzzle is pointing". I didn't have any archery hunters in the family so it was rifle deer for me until I was able to buy my own bow at 16 years old.


Sometimes I would agree, and now for me to get bashed. I don't like organized sports, that is football, baseball, basketball, soccer, you get my drift, for kids under 10. It's mostly the parents trying to live vicariously thru their kids. Parents running up and down sidelines yelling at their kids and coaches trying to yell at all the kids and parents. Total cluster... 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

The next year he got a little excited on the early youth day and rolled one of two birds that were just out of range.He was upset but you can't always win.He learned that shotguns aren't long range weapons.A week later we called in those same two birds in almost the exact same spot and he killed one.I don't own a blind or any decoys.Once you get busted a time or two,you learn when to move and when not to move.Turkey hunting is interactive and one of the best way to capture a kid's interest.You don't have to make it easy though.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> According to many claims on AT on this subject my son shouldn’t hunt. Yet he continues to go out hunt deer,ducks,pheasant, and so on. I hunted compound then xbow yet he still hunts. I use cams yet he still goes walking in the woods and scouts. Maybe he’s in the minority but it’s all if the kid wants to do it or not. Hunting dosent have to be hard like many want to believe. I guess I’m lazy because I use a GSP and not just walk through the brush for birds. I mean that is taking the easy way and I know many more on here that do the same


Actually Scott,it's child abuse to not let a boy grow up with his own bird dog lol.Everyone's situation is different.I made my son work at it but we also have hundreds of thousands of acres available to make it an adventure.I'm not sure how I would handle mentoring a kid on a few small woodlots or small crowded game lands.


----------



## dougell

muzzleblast525 said:


> Sometimes I would agree, and now for me to get bashed. I don't like organized sports, that is football, baseball, basketball, soccer, you get my drift, for kids under 10. It's mostly the parents trying to live vicariously thru their kids. Parents running up and down sidelines yelling at their kids and coaches trying to yell at all the kids and parents. Total cluster...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Youth sports are brutal.I was so glad when my son went to high school and it stopped mattering who your Daddy was.


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> Actually Scott,it's child abuse to not let a boy grow up with his own bird dog lol.Everyone's situation is different.I made my son work at it but we also have hundreds of thousands of acres available to make it an adventure.I'm not sure how I would handle mentoring a kid on a few small woodlots or small crowded game lands.


Haha I hear ya brother. We’re having a blast with our gsp


----------



## dougell

See,you're mixing it up Scott.Hunting doesn't have to be just about deer.Honestly,I get burned out and bored out of my mind sitting in a tree too many times.I've never done an all day sit in my entire life.Not one time.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I hunted deer on Md opener and haven’t hunted deer since. All birds from that point on. I haven’t hunted Pa since week before archery closed. That said I do have cams out and get pics and think coulda killed that one. Just as good as killing them


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Youth sports are brutal.I was so glad when my son went to high school and it stopped mattering who your Daddy was.


LOL not around here . It a lot of political BS. The only sport they can't do that is when it's all about beating a clock. The fastest is the fastest no matter who your connected to.


----------



## Mr. October

chuckalope said:


> We had a pipeline go through our property this year and deer sightings were really down. I had gotten a few pictures of bucks on Friday. The cold temps must of really had their belly’s growling. The pictures motivated me to get my butt in a tree. My worst season turned into one of my best in seconds. Don’t give up!
> View attachment 7542267
> 
> View attachment 7542266
> View attachment 7542280
> View attachment 7542281


That is awesome! Congratulations on a great late season buck.


----------



## dougell

Sports are probably political everywhere to a certain extent but it's terrible when they're young.Fathers get together and form a pact when kids are 7 or 8.They build travel teams and exclude kids that are a threat to their own kids.My son played on a travel baseball team starting at 10.They had to ask him because those guys were also the Allstar coaches.There were 7 coaches lol.It's a long story but when my son was 12,it came to a pretty big head and I did some things that I kind of regret..They almost caused him to quit but I kept telling him that it would be different in High school and it was.Wresting was always better in that Daddy isn't gonna help you once you step on that mat.


----------



## Mr. October

muzzleblast525 said:


> Sometimes I would agree, and now for me to get bashed. I don't like organized sports, that is football, baseball, basketball, soccer, you get my drift, for kids under 10. It's mostly the parents trying to live vicariously thru their kids. Parents running up and down sidelines yelling at their kids and coaches trying to yell at all the kids and parents. Total cluster...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


LOL! I was sort of thinking the same. I don't knock "organized sports" per se . . but rather the obsession with having a child involved in an organized sport every moment of every day. I played baseball, and basketball, and some football as a kid but they weren't an over-arching activity that controlled the rest of life.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> The next year he got a little excited on the early youth day and rolled one of two birds that were just out of range.He was upset but you can't always win.He learned that shotguns aren't long range weapons.A week later we called in those same two birds in almost the exact same spot and he killed one.I don't own a blind or any decoys.Once you get busted a time or two,you learn when to move and when not to move.Turkey hunting is interactive and one of the best way to capture a kid's interest.You don't have to make it easy though.
> View attachment 7542298


Plus there is a lot going on in the spring woods.


----------



## jacobh

Doug Jake did travel ball and all that. The team he was on wasn’t political at all. The coach would bench anyone he didn’t care. That said many feel including myself u needed to play travel and school ball to get into college. Facts are u don’t really need either. Jake never played school ball as they were so political. He played travel to keep up the skills. We then got intouch with college coaches and had workouts with them. That’s how he got all his offers. After that he decided nursing was the route he wanted to go. I’m fine with it but loved watching him play. Just don’t get caught up in all the travel and school BS neither matter. Facts are times changed nobody is coming to school games to watch a kid play anymore. Too much time and money to watch one kid. They go to showcases and truly don’t care either they’re paid to go. U need to contact the college coach and get a workout planned


----------



## 12-Ringer

I coached HS wrestling for 15 years, lucky enough to take three to the big-show in Hershey, each earning a medal (which is no easy feat in the Giant center). While my personal wrestling career never took that trajectory, the lessons I learned trying to get to Hershey have no doubt shaped the husband, father, brother, son.....the man I am today.

No one to drop a pass, miss a shot, or take the blame - you beat the man in front of you, no matter who his daddy is and your the varsity wrestler. I think that's partly why I don't care so much about what others do or think and just do what I think is best for me an my family.

I do wish more youth were raised with a better sense of responsibility...I've raised mine to know there is nothing wrong with bad decisions and choices, providing you can live with the consequences. I hope I've ingrained the importance of not making THOSE bad choices/mistakes that have the potential to change the trajectory of your life. So far, so good I guess.....

We've all made our fair share of wrong choices/mistakes and I am ASSuming by the fact that we're here rambling in a virtual community of fellowship, we dealt with the consequences and hopefully learned.

I do think there is something to be said about the culture that constantly needs saving from the consequences of their choices......I am in my 27th year in public ed, the last 14 as an admin....I don't see very much hope for a change in that regard...seems more and more excuses introduced every year at every level of our society to excuse behavior that just 10 years ago would have been deemed borderline criminal. Can't say we've had real good examples of that in the news headlines the last couple of years either....ALL THE MORE REASON to take care of the man in the mirror and those immediately surrounding. We have to start somewhere, why not with ourselves......that line of thinking is what as opened my mind on many issues.


----------



## dougell

I agree Scott.My son is much more serious about baseball than I am these days.He thinks he's going to college just to play.Unfortunately,he doesn't fully understand that they just don't hand out much money unless your a left handed pitcher throwing in the mid 90's.I think I'm starting to get him reeled back in.It's all a scam.He get's invited to prospect camps all the time and usually there's a fee lol.I think it's good for him to go but I only let him go to the one's that don't cost me several hundred dollars.He got a free scholorship to the PBR last year.That was a good experience but I wasn't gonna pay $600.Now they send me emails every day to go to more.Sports are great and I want to see my kid give 110%.I just want him to be realistic and realize that in 5 years,nobody's gonna give a frog's fat arse how good he was.Time to grow up and take the important things seriously.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I coached HS wrestling for 15 years, lucky enough to take three to the big-show in Hershey, each earning a medal (which is no easy feat in the Giant center). While my personal wrestling career never took that trajectory, the lessons I learned trying to get to Hershey have no doubt shaped the husband, father, brother, son.....the man I am today.
> 
> No one to drop a pass, miss a shot, or take the blame - you beat the man in front of you, no matter who his daddy is and your the varsity wrestler. I think that's partly why I don't care so much about what others do or think and just do what I think is best for me an my family.
> 
> I do wish more youth were raised with a better sense of responsibility...I've raised mine to know there is nothing wrong with bad decisions and choices, providing you can live with the consequences. I hope I've ingrained the importance of not making THOSE bad choices/mistakes that have the potential to change the trajectory of your life. So far, so good I guess.....
> 
> We've all made our fair share of wrong choices/mistakes and I am ASSuming by the fact that we're here rambling in a virtual community of fellowship, we dealt with the consequences and hopefully learned.
> 
> I do think there is something to be said about the culture that constantly needs saving from the consequences of their choices......I am in my 27th year in public ed, the last 14 as an admin....I don't see very much hope for a change in that regard...seems more and more excuses introduced every year at every level of our society to excuse behavior that just 10 years ago would have been deemed borderline criminal. Can't say we've had real good examples of that in the news headlines the last couple of years either....ALL THE MORE REASON to take care of the man in the mirror and those immediately surrounding. We have to start somewhere, why not with ourselves......that line of thinking is what as opened my mind on many issues.


Kids are raised to be mentally and physically weak for the most part.Zero discipline and zero accountability will do that.I coached youth wrestling,baseball and football for years and just can't do it anymore.Not everyone is an athlete but when a 16 YEAR OLD KID SHOWS UP TO PLAY BASEBALL AND HAS NO IDEA HOW TO THROW A BALL,THERE'S A PROBLEM.How do you make it til your 16 without ever throwing a rock or a snowball?Antifa wouldn't even have a use for them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Many think saying "sorry" is enough, no matter the offense....some of the worst don't even do that


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> I agree Scott.My son is much more serious about baseball than I am these days.He thinks he's going to college just to play.Unfortunately,he doesn't fully understand that they just don't hand out much money unless your a left handed pitcher throwing in the mid 90's.I think I'm starting to get him reeled back in.It's all a scam.He get's invited to prospect camps all the time and usually there's a fee lol.I think it's good for him to go but I only let him go to the one's that don't cost me several hundred dollars.He got a free scholorship to the PBR last year.That was a good experience but I wasn't gonna pay $600.Now they send me emails every day to go to more.Sports are great and I want to see my kid give 110%.I just want him to be realistic and realize that in 5 years,nobody's gonna give a frog's fat arse how good he was.Time to grow up and take the important things seriously.


Yea Jake hit 96mph off a tee and threw close to 90 in outfield. He got $$ thrown at him. Most want to throw 33% as they’re given 11 scholarships but perks of free food basically anything u want. They give u private tutors first pick at classes. It was a pretty sweet deal. One college said come prove u can play the way we’ve heard and we will give u a lot more. It’s crazy


----------



## dougell

A five pack to the face solved a lot of social issues back in the day.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Many of "today's" trends raise an eyebrow for me but here's one I thought peculiar. My nephew graduated high school last year and didn't know how to write his or what a signature was???


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> I agree Scott.My son is much more serious about baseball than I am these days.He thinks he's going to college just to play.Unfortunately,he doesn't fully understand that they just don't hand out much money unless your a left handed pitcher throwing in the mid 90's.I think I'm starting to get him reeled back in.It's all a scam.He get's invited to prospect camps all the time and usually there's a fee lol.I think it's good for him to go but I only let him go to the one's that don't cost me several hundred dollars.He got a free scholorship to the PBR last year.That was a good experience but I wasn't gonna pay $600.Now they send me emails every day to go to more.Sports are great and I want to see my kid give 110%.I just want him to be realistic and realize that in 5 years,nobody's gonna give a frog's fat arse how good he was.Time to grow up and take the important things seriously.


It’s one of those things that a kid has to realize. Jake told me there’s 1% that goes pro. His cousins was a pro pitcher and said Jakes got it but Jake felt it wasn’t worth the chance.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yea Jake hit 96mph off a tee and threw close to 90 in outfield. He got $$ thrown at him. Most want to throw 33% as they’re given 11 scholarships but perks of free food basically anything u want. They give u private tutors first pick at classes. It was a pretty sweet deal. One college said come prove u can play the way we’ve heard and we will give u a lot more. It’s crazy


For the majority of kids,signing their letter of intent is just a facebook opportunity.Most don't get squat.You have to perform and when there's 60 kids on a roster at a D1 school,many find out how insignificant they are.The best you'll get at a D2 is 50% and you have to have the academics to back it up.Jordan's exit velocity is right in the mid 90's.He's only 16 so he has nowhere to go but up.His size hurts him.He's just under 5'8" but he'll hit 180lbs in the next month.


----------



## jacobh

Jake was 5’11” size isn’t everything some schools realize it some don’t. Mid 90s he can find a school


----------



## nicko

I think the hunting community forgets there are a lot of other game species to hunt besides deer.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Jake was 5’11” size isn’t everything some schools realize it some don’t. Mid 90s he can find a school


He can play for sure.I just have no expectations of him getting any money.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Obviously hunting took hold of me but I have no idea what I'd been doing instead all these years if I hadn't enjoyed the outdoors in some capacity. Always been an athletic active guy but I'm sure enjoying the outdoors as I do has helped me maintain the same 170lbs I weighed in at over 25yrs ago.

I was hooked on fishing since I was about 5yrs old. Around age 7 or 8 dad started taking me along to sit with him while he hunted. One of my fondest memories was in the archery season while sitting next to dad. A spike buck appeared almost like a ghost and stood there broadside in front of us inside 20yds. I don't remember why he didn't shoot that deer, as it was a legal deer at that time and as always... a buck was a buck to my old man, but I'll never forget sharing that moment as long as my memory serves me.



nicko said:


> I think the hunting community forgets there are a lot of other game species to hunt besides deer.


You should have seen my first few abysmal attempts at taking squirrels with a scatter gun. I could call in turkeys pretty well, but I had a nack for jumping the gun and shooting before they were near enough. Lots of "material" for that "series" you were doing to be had there


----------



## jacobh

You’ll be surprised. Go D2 he will get $$. D1 is a scam. Big named schools that are overpriced. Only 1 would be Pennstate


----------



## Pyme

Talk of high school sports....

I was never attracted to team sports, especially anything that ended in "ball".

But, I _did_ shoot on our varsity rifle team, lettering four times (freshman through senior). 

Our "ball" team jocks used to laugh at us. My senior year, we went to the WPIAL finals, our football team won something like two games. 🙄😅


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I think the hunting community forgets there are a lot of other game species to hunt besides deer.


Exactly! Just look at every discussion around Sunday hunting. People focus on deer as if that is the only thing to pursue.


----------



## jacobh

Pete I’m telling u we have more fun hunting pheasant then deer anymore!!! Deer is too crowded


----------



## Pyme

Groundhogs, squirrels and doves used to be some of my favorites, all for different reasons.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I regret not continuing to pursue a career of sorts with either baseball, football or basketball. 
In all honesty I loved playing and was talented enough to have done so but didn't choose to. Maybe I'd been retired by now or been injured and had a short career but one thing's for sure... I'll never know!


----------



## dougell

Regrets suck but we have to be realistic.I always wanted to be a jockey but they don't race clydesdales.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Pete I’m telling u we have more fun hunting pheasant then deer anymore!!! Deer is too crowded


My fall and winter Saturdays all through high school: 
Early morning - duck hunting
Mid-day - small game: Pheasant (wild), rabbits, woodcock, quail, squirrel
Evening - Deer (once they opened deer season in NJ through November)
Later in the winter, there'd be a muskrat trap line in there somewhere.

I loved them all and deer hunted the same places we trounced through all day looking for small game. My brother gave me this one year for Christmas when I was 15 or 16:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Speaking of pheasants... using a turkey call and imitating a roosters yelp works quite well. Some will likely say I was unsporting as I didn't flush them first... but I was using my bow!

I used to have quite a bit of fun hunting woodchucks with the bow, got an in-law involved, although he didn't stick with it. 
First one he shot at, he misjudged the yardage and shot very low. We got quite the surprise when we went to retrieve his arrow and found out he hadn't actually missed. Arrow had slid through the tall grass/weeds and caught the hog halfway into it's hole dive... and held it over the entrance like a shish kabob.


----------



## dougell

I used to kill 50 woodchucks a year.Farms that used to produce them by the dozens are completely void of them now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My bow hunting woodchucks started out as archery practice and nuisance control for a farmer on several properties, some of those areas where gun usage would have been frowned upon. Then I ran into a guy who said he ate them and started giving a few to him, I was never very tempted to try any though.

No idea how many I killed over a few summers, likely several hundred though. Cleaned them out of some areas pretty well but by the next year, sometimes 2, they'd be thick as thieves again. Still see plenty of them at the same places, don't know if they are as many but nobodies hunted them for many years now.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I used to kill 50 woodchucks a year.Farms that used to produce them by the dozens are completely void of them now.


Most places I used to hunt doves and 'chucks won't let anyone hunt anymore. They are either leased to deer hunters who don't want anyone on the property ever or deer hunting owners who feel the same. I used to hunt doves on a horse farm with the only stipulation being that "If you see a groundhog, shoot it."


----------



## CBB

I love hunting squirrels but hate cleaning them, and they aren't great eating either. So why kill them. 

I gave up birds when my pointer Toby died. 

Don't have a retriever and duck tastes like #^*@((
See comment on squirrels.....

Not enough bunnies out there to chase but I have 10 in my yard....wth...

I could care less about chasing bucket trout

I do fish walleye and perch..
I do chase gobblers
I spend all year chasing deer in some form...


----------



## dougell

I agree that ducks are disgusting but squirrel is some of the best tasking game out there.They do suck to clean though.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Blast from the past with tree rats!
Circa 98' give or take with the trusty old single shot 20 gauge, modified choke and #7.5 shot. Probably the last time I actually hunted squirrels... besides a few I put a broadhead through since then. A bit of a pain in the ass to clean for sure. 










Didn't remember the pic being cutoff but pretty sure grandma took it and was show casing the same type of camera usage dad still does 
First grouse I killed (with a friend along to witness it), a 4 bearded tom and a bearded hen were taken from those woods back in the day. As some other places through the years, ground changed hands and can't hunt there anymore either. Fond memories though!


----------



## Pyme

My squirrel hunting was strictly 22 LR at the noggin.

As for cleaning, I took the easy way out. I'd gut, skin, chop off the head, tail and feet, and then boil them. Once they were done, I'd shred the meat out with a fork and eat it with barbecue sauce on a bun, or most often just used it as the meat in red sauces, chili, spaghetti, etc. Super easy.


----------



## dougell

Squirrel is awesome once you get past the fact that you're eating a rodent.I skin them as soon as they hit the ground though.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Squirrel is awesome once you get past the fact that you're eating a rodent.


I had somebody point that out about groundhogs too.

He said everybody loves eating a deer that eats leaves and twigs that you would _never_ eat, but then throw groundhogs in the weeds after they spend their lives eating a farmer's corn, beans, hay and every other delicacy in the fields. 

They had a point....... 😎


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was rather nice with the mod 20g and shells I used. Didn't damage them much at all in most cases... but never had a 22 to shoot them with. 

Unless the "goodies" come from an elk, deer or maybe a turkey... it probably wouldn't get eaten at my house by anybody else but me these days, probably why I don't keep or hunt a lot of the things I used to. I used to catch and keep a lot of wild trout, but I was the only one that ate them. I keep bass and walleye from the river for a friend but have never even tried one. I gave one of my spring turkeys to a neighbor this past year because it would have probably just gone to waste in the freezer.

Worst thing I ever tried was angora goat... it was not a pleasurable experience.



Pyme said:


> I had somebody point that out about groundhogs too.
> 
> He said everybody loves eating a deer that eats leaves and twigs that you would _never_ eat, but then throw groundhogs in the weeds after they spend their lives eating a farmer's corn, beans, hay and every other delicacy in the fields.
> 
> They had a point....... 😎


Very true but I'm still not very likely to be in any hurry to try one.


----------



## Mathias

My favorite squirrel rifle is my CZ 17 Mach 2. It’s a laser.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> My favorite squirrel rifle is my CZ 17 Mach 2. It’s a laser.


WHAT????? You own guns Matt??? GASP!!!!!!


----------



## CBB

I always used rifles on squirrels. 22, 22 mag and 218bee. Always tried for head shots.

The meat wasn't bad but man all them dang little bones! Lol drove me nuts trying to eat them


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> WHAT????? You own guns Matt??? GASP!!!!!!


Had a pile of original Kimbers and several Coopers back when I was an avid small caliber shooter. Wish I still had them today $$$


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> WHAT????? You own guns Matt??? GASP!!!!!!


----------



## ZDC

My squirrel gun is a CZ 455 American in 22 lr 

I love it, squirrels don't


----------



## Pyme

For years, my favorite squirrel rifle was my Remington 541-T Sporter. Then I put together a Ruger 77/22 with a Shilen barrel on it in 22 LR. Then I started accumulating a few CZ 452s in American and Varmint models in 22 LR and 17 Mach 2 chamberings.

All are a blast. Shooting a quality, accurate rimfire in the squirrel woods is just good old-fashioned fun.


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> My squirrel gun is a CZ 455 American in 22 lr
> 
> I love it, squirrels don't
> View attachment 7542972


I had that same rifle and it was a tack driver.When my kids started to shoot I got rid of it because the safety operated exactly the opposite of American rifles.I just didn't want them getting confused.You're right though,they're a great rimfire.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> ... I got rid of it because the safety operated exactly the opposite of American rifles.


That's about my only knock on the CZ rimfires.

I never understood why they did that.

Then again, I also don't understand why the gauges all run "backwards" on my Massey tractors either. 🥴


----------



## j.d.m.

jacobh said:


> And traditional guys felt the same way about compounds. And now guys feel the same way about guys who use cameras. It’s a vicious cycle of “hunters” being ungrateful and unsatisfied. No matter what happens what they legalize or ban”hunters” will never be happy


This is pretty much the base of it. 
fact is, we are a product of our own advancements.”Back in the day” what was known, was the only thing known. It was easy to regulate. There weren’t options like today, there wasn’t the population and land development there is today. Lots of factors changed how, when and why to regulate. Humans will be the demise of our own kind through all aspects of life. We are just in the middle of that road right now. 
hunters will never be happy the same as common neighbors will never be happy with what other neighbors Are doing on their own land. It’s the mentality of “if I don’t like it, then neither should you!” That has come so much more common in ALL aspects of our lives. I’ve been trying to drill this on my kids heads from the start, and that if the neighbor is doing something you don’t like, but isnt affecting anyone, leave’m alone. Unfortunately, human culture has NEVER been that way, and never will.


----------



## rogersb

I watched a squirrel cooking festival one year on WNEP and just assumed you cut off the back legs and that was it. Is there really more meat worth saving that it's worth skinning them? I've never tried it but would be open to, they looked good on the segment.


----------



## Schleprock1

rogersb said:


> I watched a squirrel cooking festival one year on WNEP and just assumed you cut off the back legs and that was it. Is there really more meat worth saving that it's worth skinning them? I've never tried it but would be open to, they looked good on the segment.


Front and back legs and even some backstrap meat. Not worth picking the ribs clean.


----------



## Billy H

rogersb said:


> I watched a squirrel cooking festival one year on WNEP and just assumed you cut off the back legs and that was it. Is there really more meat worth saving that it's worth skinning them? I've never tried it but would be open to, they looked good on the segment.


Skinning squirrel is a piece of cake. Haven't hunted them for years but when I did I would do as another guy here said. I boil them and pick off the meat and use the meat in chicken pot pie, well squirrel pot pie.


----------



## Mr. October

Meanwhile .. . I sitting here dreaming of roast duck breast with a little mint jelly and wild rice on the side.


----------



## dougell

j.d.m. said:


> This is pretty much the base of it.
> fact is, we are a product of our own advancements.”Back in the day” what was known, was the only thing known. It was easy to regulate. There weren’t options like today, there wasn’t the population and land development there is today. Lots of factors changed how, when and why to regulate. Humans will be the demise of our own kind through all aspects of life. We are just in the middle of that road right now.
> hunters will never be happy the same as common neighbors will never be happy with what other neighbors Are doing on their own land. It’s the mentality of “if I don’t like it, then neither should you!” That has come so much more common in ALL aspects of our lives. I’ve been trying to drill this on my kids heads from the start, and that if the neighbor is doing something you don’t like, but isnt affecting anyone, leave’m alone. Unfortunately, human culture has NEVER been that way, and never will.


Back in 1980 I shot at a deer with a Bear whitetail hunter.The deer caught the arrow and threw it back at me.That's not true but it is true that recurves were more effective than those early compounds.That isn't the case with today's crossbows.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Back in 1980 I shot at a deer with a Bear whitetail hunter.The deer caught the arrow and threw it back at me.That's not true but it is true that recurves were more effective than those early compounds.That isn't the case with today's crossbows.


I don't know. Some of today's crossbows don't survive being cocked the first time what with everyone chasing after light speed.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Back in 1980 I shot at a deer with a Bear whitetail hunter.The deer caught the arrow and threw it back at me.That's not true but it is true that recurves were more effective than those early compounds.


There were advantages to those older bows too ya know.

One thing was for sure back in the day....

We didn't have a lot of "I 'think' I hit him here or there", or "I don't have any idea where I hit him" going on back then like we do today.

We were able to release, move the bow out of the way, grab a snack, watch the arrow all the way, and actually WATCH the impact.

We always _knew_ where we missed, so that we could go pull out arrow out of the ground. 😎


----------



## jacobh

1st now I bought myself was a hour supreme. I think I was like 14. Before that I used a old bear. I killed a lot of deer with the carbon diamond bow before Diamond was even owned by bowtech. It was a carbon split limb. Thing shot great


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> There were advantages to those older bows too ya know.
> 
> One thing was for sure back in the day....
> 
> We didn't have a lot of "I 'think' I hit him here or there", or "I don't have any idea where I hit him" going on back then like we do today.
> 
> We were able to release, move the bow out of the way, grab a snack, watch the arrow all the way, and actually WATCH the impact.
> 
> We always _knew_ where we missed, so that we could go pull out arrow out of the ground. 😎


True enough.I had a lot of deer laugh at me back then.I don't believe I ever even cut a hair on one.The first deer I ever killed with a bow was with a bear pronghorn hunter.It wasn't fast,wasn't quiet by today's standards but way more quiet than the old whitetail hunter.I shot the deer from the ground at about 25 yards.I was almost sure I hit it and was shocked when I walked up to where she was standing and found a bloody arrow.


----------



## nicko

My first bow was a Bear Whitetail I got for my 16th birthday. Steel cables and string. I never shot at a deer with it but I shot the hell out of it. Still have it hanging from a floor joist in my basement.


----------



## Schleprock1

My first bow was an old recurve my dad had. No idea what brand that thing was. My first compound was the vastly improved Whitetail II. Magnesium riser and everything. Smoking hot almost 200 FPS with a 5 inch overdraw....


----------



## vonfoust

See ya Monday


----------



## AjPUNISHER

First bows I ever shot were the recurves in school during PE, doubt they even include that class anymore, don't believe my nephew had.
First compound I shot was one of my dads compounds in and from the early 90's. I could shoot it surprisingly well considering it was a right-handed bow and I shot it lefty. Wasn't difficult to slap your inner arm with the cables on the release though .

First bow I ever owned was a left handed pse lightning flite. Took a few deer with it until about 97 when I got the bow I still use today...a hoyt proforce fastflight. Still a great bow that gets it done if I do my part. I was given a Darton something or other that I shot some many years ago... but never liked that bow much.

Anybody hunt today?


----------



## nicko

Was thinking about Potter for the end of the statewide flintlock season but can't justify the amount of time needed to hunt just one day. 

My resolve is weakening and I don't feel like toting the flinty when I can carry the .30-06 in 5C with two antlerless tags in my pocket. I can't get the thought of fresh tenderloins, backstraps, and a pile of burger out of my head.


----------



## j.d.m.

First bow I shot seriously was a loaner recurve from a friends dad. Then I was loaned a bear recurve from my uncle to hunt with. Never fling an arrow at a deer with those. Then I was given my first compound in ‘86, a Bear Whitetail II. Used that bow till 2005 when I got Bowtech Allegiance. I killed more deer and shot way better with that Whitetail II. Slow as heck, brass pins with fluorescent tips, shooting fingers. When I upgraded, my wife laughed after 2nd year and said I should have stuck with the old one. I had to learn all over how to shoot/ form when those super reflexed risers came out, all for speed. All I did was miss faster lol. It was still fun as heck to shoot the older bow, but I am enjoying the new ones today.


----------



## Pyme

j.d.m. said:


> .... brass pins with fluorescent tips, shooting fingers. ......


Two things that really bring back memories.

Brass pins with a head that looked to be the size of a BB riding in a slot cut in a flat piece of steel, and a calf hair tab.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> First bows I ever shot were the recurves in school during PE, doubt they even include that class anymore, don't believe my nephew had.
> First compound I shot was one of my dads compounds in and from the early 90's. I could shoot it surprisingly well considering it was a right-handed bow and I shot it lefty. Wasn't difficult to slap your inner arm with the cables on the release though .
> 
> First bow I ever owned was a left handed pse lightning flite. Took a few deer with it until about 97 when I got the bow I still use today...a hoyt proforce fastflight. Still a great bow that gets it done if I do my part. I was given a Darton something or other that I shot some many years ago... but never liked that bow much.
> 
> Anybody hunt today?





Pyme said:


> Two things that really bring back memories.
> 
> Brass pins with a head that looked to be the size of a BB riding in a slot cut in a flat piece of steel, and a calf hair tab.


I still have a couple of those old Bear sights floating around somewhere.


----------



## Mr. October

Me . . . A LONNGGG time ago. Little did my parents know what _that_ would start.


----------



## Billy H

My first real bow was a Blackhawk recurve my dad got used. Looking back on it I'm sure it didn't fit me very well. Sent a lot of cedar arrows through it but never killed anything with it. Moved on to a Jennings and progressed from there. Worst I remember was a Martin warthog I bought new in the mid to late 70's. Big thick wood riser on the thing and tiny round wheels.


----------



## Bucket

nicko said:


> Was thinking about Potter for the end of the statewide flintlock season but can't justify the amount of time needed to hunt just one day.
> 
> My resolve is weakening and I don't feel like toting the flinty when I can carry the .30-06 in 5C with two antlerless tags in my pocket. I can't get the thought of fresh tenderloins, backstraps, and a pile of burger out of my head.


I normally hunt as much in the late season as I do in the early season, but for some reason, this year feels different. I haven't even been out, and probably wont. I intentionally saved a tag for the late season and will end up eating it, but I'm okay with that.

A couple years ago I felt like I "had" to go out. I would force myself to go out. Now, I don't have any problem saying "not feeling it today". I know you can't kill them from the couch, but I have come to realize that I'm doing it for fun, and I shouldn't have to force myself to go.

I spent more hours in a tree this year than I have in a long time...maybe more than ever. Maybe that is why I'm not feeling it now. My interest has turned to target and 3d already.


----------



## Bucket

My grandparents bought me a Ben Pearson Maverick compound when I was 13 or 14. That thing was awesome! beat the hell out of the old fiberglass longbow I had been shooting. A year or so later a buddy got a compound and we became "gangrene hunters" as my buddies dad called us. No one to tell us what we were doing wrong. It was truely a learning experience. 

First morning of the first year I hunted with a bow I was sitting on the ground and lo and behold, a small buck walks about 20 yards from me and stops. I drew, put the pin where it was supposed to be and plucked that string. The arrow corkscrewed right into the ground at it's feet. My first lesson on why it is good to tune or at least test your broadhead flight. Went back to the house and adjusted my brass pins so the broadheads hit the bales. The 3 pins zigzag'd up and down the sight, but the arrow hit the bale at each specified distance.

a couple years later we figured out treestands were a good thing. I even shot a buck. Then proceeded to jump down out of the tree and chase it down the mountain. Found a couple beds but never found it. First lesson in waiting after the shot.

It would have been nice to have someone show us the ropes, but I really cherish the memories we made learning the sport.


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> I had that same rifle and it was a tack driver.When my kids started to shoot I got rid of it because the safety operated exactly the opposite of American rifles.I just didn't want them getting confused.You're right though,they're a great rimfire.


The other day I took her out to the range and people were surprised when I was consistently hitting the 300 yard 8 inch by 8 inch gong. 

Now I was holding about 6 feet high , lol, but people really do underestimate the power and accuracy behind a good , well build , 22 lr 

I can normally get her to group about an inch at 100 yards. Terrific shooter.


----------



## ZDC

My grandpa got me an old fiberglass 15 lb bow when I was about 10. 

My first real bow was a hand me down , 

Indian archery deer slayer at 45 lbs , way to heavy for 12 year old me to shoot . 
I still have her up on my wall and I think she might go into the woods with me next season. 

My first compound was a bear archy whitetail hunter. It was heavy loud and fun to shoot.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> I normally hunt as much in the late season as I do in the early season, but for some reason, this year feels different. I haven't even been out, and probably wont. I intentionally saved a tag for the late season and will end up eating it, but I'm okay with that.
> 
> A couple years ago I felt like I "had" to go out. I would force myself to go out. Now, I don't have any problem saying "not feeling it today". I know you can't kill them from the couch, but I have come to realize that I'm doing it for fun, and I shouldn't have to force myself to go.
> 
> I spent more hours in a tree this year than I have in a long time...maybe more than ever. Maybe that is why I'm not feeling it now. My interest has turned to target and 3d already.


It was pretty bloody cold out this morning. I didn't even want to go put the trash out let alone go sit in a tree.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> My grandparents bought me a Ben Pearson Maverick compound when I was 13 or 14. That thing was awesome! beat the hell out of the old fiberglass longbow I had been shooting. A year or so later a buddy got a compound and we became "gangrene hunters" as my buddies dad called us. No one to tell us what we were doing wrong. It was truely a learning experience.
> 
> First morning of the first year I hunted with a bow I was sitting on the ground and lo and behold, a small buck walks about 20 yards from me and stops. I drew, put the pin where it was supposed to be and plucked that string. The arrow corkscrewed right into the ground at it's feet. My first lesson on why it is good to tune or at least test your broadhead flight. Went back to the house and adjusted my brass pins so the broadheads hit the bales. The 3 pins zigzag'd up and down the sight, but the arrow hit the bale at each specified distance.
> 
> a couple years later we figured out treestands were a good thing. I even shot a buck. Then proceeded to jump down out of the tree and chase it down the mountain. Found a couple beds but never found it. First lesson in waiting after the shot.
> 
> It would have been nice to have someone show us the ropes, but I really cherish the memories we made learning the sport.


And back then knowing if a deer was 15 or 20 yards was important. 'Cause it took more than one pin to cover those distances. I don't remember learning about broad head tuning until the late 80s when I got a High Country Trophy Hunter that was significantly faster than the old Bear Black Mag I had been using. The Black Mag chucked arrows out at a speedy 160 fps or so (with a tail wind). I was shooting aluminum 2016s with 3 big, long feathers. You could screw a spatula into the end of the arrow and they would stabilize.


----------



## yetihunter1

First bow i ever shot was my uncles Bear Delta-V that he gave me after he gave up hunting. Only shot it once or twice when i was young but it still sits at my parents house in the closet. First bow that was actually mine that i shot constantly was almost 20yrs later and was diamond infinite edge......not as old school as some of yours but as i have said before... i was a late bloomer.


----------



## Gene94

My first bow was a used Browning Micro Midas . Dad bought it for me when I was 10 or so and I shot my first deer with it when I was 13. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

With 3 doe and a buck down, I had no desire to go out and sit in the cold we've been having. I was out in it yesterday for a bit and it wasn't bad if I kept moving, wasn't hunting, but doubt I would have been able to even do a slow solo creep and not have been detected long before I got near anything with how crunchy the snow was.

Looks like my dad will stay deerless this year (first time that's happened that I can remember) as I doubt he will give the last Saturday a go with temps forecasted to be in the teens. Property we hunted last Saturday should be great later this year though. Very few deer were taken off the 5 properties the farmers own in the area, and they didn't get to hunt much due to being way behind on picking this past season. Pretty safe to say that spike I saw will be around later this year and has potential to be a decent little buck later this year and the big one I saw shouldn't be any smaller .

I'll probably hit a spot close to home during these last few days left, don't really expect to see much as there isn't much to draw them there, but if I do see anything I'll consider that a bonus.

For a change of pace this year I'm strongly considering getting a jump on honing my finger shooting skills and going release aid free. If I would get to where I want to be with that, I also consider trying to go instinctive with my compound (no sights), but I know that would be much easier to think of doing then to actually achieve.
I plan to take a doe or 2 earlier this fall and might be less judgmental about passing buck, but I've been thinking that for the last few years and still pass anyway...  
I don't foresee any major changes for my archery hunting strategies later this year. Other then maybe time to hunt being a factor and hunting as smart as I can, what I've been doing has been working for me.
I increased my "stable" of game cams by one this past year, bringing the total up to 3. I wouldn't mind increasing that by at least 3 more to help me get a better inventory on the other properties I hunt as I currently deploy the 3 on one property and I typically hunt at least 6 properties and more.


----------



## ZDC

I only got 2 doe this year both with the unmentionable 

So yeah , I'll be out there


----------



## Schleprock1

Aj, it will be interesting to see how the finger shooting goes. Curious as to what speed bow and what rest you are using. It's tough to shoot fingers without something on the finger side of the rest to help with the sideloading caused by the fingers twisting the string.


----------



## Schleprock1

Quiet thread today. Everybody else must be out hunting with this great weather.


----------



## nicko

Was talking to my buddy yesterday. Said his boss dropped a doe a couple days ago and when he cleaned it, he found three deer fetus sacs inside. He was a little unnerved by that. Can’t say I would be crazy about that either but if you hunt the late season like this, you’ve got to know going in it’s a possibility.


----------



## Mathias

Shoot 1, get 3 free 😕


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> Was talking to my buddy yesterday. Said his boss dropped a doe a couple days ago and when he cleaned it, he found three deer fetus sacs inside. He was a little unnerved by that. Can’t say I would be crazy about that either but if you hunt the late season like this, you’ve got to know going in it’s a possibility.


Used to see it all the time when I was doing more flintlock hunting. 
It's more of a mental thing for most. If you are shooting doe in rifle season odds are they are already pregnant. You just don't see it. There is a reason we shoot does for herd management. This is it. Taking one adult doe can remove 3-4 deer from the habitat for the next year.


----------



## Gene94

Schleprock1 said:


> Used to see it all the time when I was doing more flintlock hunting.
> It's more of a mental thing for most. If you are shooting doe in rifle season odds are they are already pregnant. You just don't see it. There is a reason we shoot does for herd management. This is it. Taking one adult doe can remove 3-4 deer from the habitat for the next year.


This, I agree...and more than likely if you shoot them in archery it is a doe that will have been bred by rifle season so in my opinion it's very close to the same difference whether shot early season or late season. Just has more of a mental effect when you see the evidence.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Was talking to my buddy yesterday. Said his boss dropped a doe a couple days ago and when he cleaned it, he found three deer fetus sacs inside. He was a little unnerved by that. Can’t say I would be crazy about that either but if you hunt the late season like this, you’ve got to know going in it’s a possibility.


The exact reason the late season exists and is extended in our area and the exact reason why I don't shoot doe at this time of year.


----------



## dougell

If you kill a mature doe on the first day of the SRA opener,you're killing just as many deer if you kill that same deer at the end of Jan.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> If you kill a mature doe on the first day of the SRA opener,you're killing just as many deer if you kill that same deer at the end of Jan.


Yep, never understood why more don't realize that....for me I don't want to deal with the fetuses, pretty simple actually. Like Doug points out though, if I killed the same doe on the opener, she never has the chance to get get pregnant.


----------



## Brad91

You guys hunt in PA? I thought you all just come to Maryland


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Yep, never understood why more don't realize that....for me I don't want to deal with the fetuses, pretty simple actually. Like Doug points out though, if I killed the same doe on the opener, she never has the chance to get get pregnant.


 Exactly, anytime you kill a doe even in September that's three less deer next year. I'm with you Joe not a fan of dealing with fetuses. I still have my buck tag and should be in a tree right now, eh, maybe tomorrow 😁


----------



## Schleprock1

Brad91 said:


> You guys hunt in PA? I thought you all just come to Maryland


I think every bowhunter in PA should get free tags to use in Maryland within 30 miles of the border. Just to stop CWD from encroaching north. 😈


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yep, never understood why more don't realize that....for me I don't want to deal with the fetuses, pretty simple actually. Like Doug points out though, if I killed the same doe on the opener, she never has the chance to get get pregnant.


It can be mildly traumatizing to some people when they see that lol.Those fetuses are pretty obvious right now.The end result is still the end result however.


----------



## jacobh

Brad91 said:


> You guys hunt in PA? I thought you all just come to Maryland


Sorry but I love Md lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Brad91 said:


> You guys hunt in PA? I thought you all just come to Maryland


Point me in the right direction, have plenty of gear and will travel.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Yep, never understood why more don't realize that....for me I don't want to deal with the fetuses, pretty simple actually. Like Doug points out though, if I killed the same doe on the opener, she never has the chance to get get pregnant.


And her little fawns probably aren't going to survive on their own. Even if they do, they are losing the benefit of additional mother's milk even if partially weened. We worry about QDMA but don't give fawns the head start they need.


----------



## jacobh

I just saw on YouTube Pa deer drives. Wow is all I can say. No wonder there are no deer left in Pa. camera guy says it’s a fawn boom now a bear comes it’s a cub not sure if u want to shoot boom!!! No clue why these guys try to kill everything


----------



## CBB

Billy H said:


> Exactly, anytime you kill a doe even in September that's three less deer next year. I'm with you Joe not a fan of dealing with fetuses. I still have my buck tag and should be in a tree right now, eh, maybe tomorrow 😁



I've heard this before. Why does everyone assume every single doe gets bred? That just isn't the case. There isn't 100% breeding in nature. Some does are barren, some does simply don't get bred. 

And not every single doe has twins. Some have 1. Some may even have 3. And some don't have any.


----------



## CBB

I was going to go hunt tonight but I just don't want to shoot another deer. So I'm just going to go walk my property


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> it’s a fawn boom now a bear comes it’s a cub not sure if u want to shoot boom!!! No clue why these guys try to kill everything


My experience has been it's not necessarily like that with deer.

But for some reason with bear....... Man, guys see black fur and they lose their minds! 🤯 They have to kill any and every bear that they see. Not sure if it's a macho thing, or that it's a little more unique to kill a bear than a deer, or what, but guys just... can... not... pass... up... shooting at a bear.... any bear.

I have a buddy that was telling me before bear season that they were watching "three nice bears" near his camp, the biggest one was "probably at least a buck and a quarter" (125 pounds). I thought he has joking at first. Nope. Three bears, the BIGGEST being 125 live weight, and they couldn't wait to kill any one of them. 🥴


----------



## Billy H

CBB said:


> I've heard this before. Why does everyone assume every single doe gets bred? That just isn't the case. There isn't 100% breeding in nature. Some does are barren, some does simply don't get bred.
> 
> And not every single doe has twins. Some have 1. Some may even have 3. And some don't have any.


 Not that I said 100% , I guess I should have said overwhelmingly likey


----------



## nicko

I would imagine with bear drives, guys don’t realize how small a bear is until it is on the ground and they walk up to it.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I don’t know I don’t hunt Pa with a gun just saw a vid of it on YouTube


----------



## perryhunter4

CBB said:


> I've heard this before. Why does everyone assume every single doe gets bred? That just isn't the case. There isn't 100% breeding in nature. Some does are barren, some does simply don't get bred.
> 
> And not every single doe has twins. Some have 1. Some may even have 3. And some don't have any.


Well said! And killing a doe in September and killing a doe in mid January is absolutely not the same.


----------



## dougell

These are 20 year old stats but over 90% of adult does were bred in Pa and they recruited 1.1 fawns per adult doe.No idea what they are now.


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> My experience has been it's not necessarily like that with deer.
> 
> But for some reason with bear....... Man, guys see black fur and they lose their minds! 🤯 They have to kill any and every bear that they see. Not sure if it's a macho thing, or that it's a little more unique to kill a bear than a deer, or what, but guys just... can... not... pass... up... shooting at a bear.... any bear.
> 
> I have a buddy that was telling me before bear season that they were watching "three nice bears" near his camp, the biggest one was "probably at least a buck and a quarter" (125 pounds). I thought he has joking at first. Nope. Three bears, the BIGGEST being 125 live weight, and they couldn't wait to kill any one of them. 🥴


Fawns will survive just fine without Mom.Bears usually will as well as long as they make it til fall.They stay with mom for two years but they have the instincts to den.I had a bear biologist tell me that as long as they were 50lbs,they should be fine.


----------



## perryhunter4

I would say you’re probably close with those stats Doug…especially on the 1.1 fawn recruitment. 
90% seems a tad high, I would have guessed in the 80% range. 
I rarely see a doe with 2 fawns anymore…. Mostly all 1. I do see a few, but not like I did years back.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> And her little fawns probably aren't going to survive on their own. Even if they do, they are losing the benefit of additional mother's milk even if partially weened. We worry about QDMA but don't give fawns the head start they need.


I doubt most fawns will die from shooting their mother in early archery. MAYBE if they are from a doe fawn that got bred late the year before they will somehow be impacted by lack of milk?

If this were the case we’d hardly see deer here based on our aggressive doe harvests early each year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A bit of a touchy subject…who would have guessed [emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> A bit of a touchy subject…who would have guessed


Which one? 😅


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> I would say you’re probably close with those stats Doug…especially on the 1.1 fawn recruitment.
> 90% seems a tad high, I would have guessed in the 80% range.
> I rarely see a doe with 2 fawns anymore…. Mostly all 1. I do see a few, but not like I did years back.


Those stats come from road kills.Each WCO had to check road kill fawns to see how many they had.They'd also measure them to see what the conception date was.AGAIN,THIS WAS 20 years ago and I think they stopped doing it a couple years ago.


----------



## nicko

So begs the question.........if you are confronted with 1, 2, or 3 deer fetuses after cleaning a late season killed doe, what do you do? They will certainly die with the doe no longer alive and you aren't going to save them.

Do you leave them intact in the gut pile to slowly die off....or do you take care of the job yourself?


----------



## Mathias

Nick, you just killed late season!


----------



## perryhunter4

Anybody getting out Saturday? It’s the last day in my area. Was really anxious to get out with the new flintlock but I am screwed Saturday. Will be in Philly for daughters field hockey (at least we are allowed in now). Leaving house at 5 am. Prob won’t be back til 4 at earliest. 21 degrees high here with it dropping to 6 at night and then heavy front and pressure hitting Sunday….. game movement should be good Saturday. 
Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Well said! And killing a doe in September and killing a doe in mid January is absolutely not the same.


Why not?


----------



## Gene94

perryhunter4 said:


> Anybody getting out Saturday? It’s the last day in my area. Was really anxious to get out with the new flintlock but I am screwed Saturday. Will be in Philly for daughters field hockey (at least we are allowed in now). Leaving house at 5 am. Prob won’t be back til 4 at earliest. 21 degrees high here with it dropping to 6 at night and then heavy front and pressure hitting Sunday….. game movement should be good Saturday.
> Good luck to you guys!


Last day is actually Monday the 17th. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Anybody getting out Saturday? It’s the last day in my area. Was really anxious to get out with the new flintlock but I am screwed Saturday. Will be in Philly for daughters field hockey (at least we are allowed in now). Leaving house at 5 am. Prob won’t be back til 4 at earliest. 21 degrees high here with it dropping to 6 at night and then heavy front and pressure hitting Sunday….. game movement should be good Saturday.
> Good luck to you guys!


We can still hunt until the 17th,which is a paid holiday for me. Apparently, MLK was a hunter. [emoji6]

Who am I kidding. I’ll be clearing snow.[emoji3063]


----------



## jacobh

I heard last day was 29th??


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> I heard last day was 29th??


Special regs maybe, not statewide.


----------



## nicko

Last day in 2B, 5C, and 5D is 1/29. Last day in the rest of the state is 1/17.









Seasons and Bag Limits


2018-19 Seasons and Bag Limits




www.pgc.pa.gov


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy H said:


> Why not?


Billy - explain how killing a non- pregnant doe in Sept is the same as killing one with 2 fetuses in January? Your answer is going to be - well it’s still the same because she would have had two fawns later if not shot….right? You can’t assume she is going to be bred. Or that she even has healthy offspring. Killing one deer is different than killing 3. It’s all a big what-if.
If a young lady is killed in a car accident and hasn’t yet had children…should we count that as killing 3, since statistics show the average woman has 2 kids in her lifetime? 
I am not against killing a deer in the late season at all… I’ve been there with fetuses. It sure is a different feeling though when cleaning her out.


----------



## perryhunter4

Gene94 said:


> Last day is actually Monday the 17th.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


That’s right Gene… I totally forgot about that. I unfortunately am not off work. 
I agree with Perry…. I’m be dealing with snow all morning before work. Having a steep 200 yd+ driveway in the winter is not a fun chore… lol.


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> Special regs maybe, not statewide.


Oh gotcha heck didn’t even know it was open anywhere but spec regs. I haven’t hunted deer in Pa since last week or 2 of archery


----------



## Gene94

perryhunter4 said:


> That’s right Gene… I totally forgot about that. I unfortunately am not off work.
> I agree with Perry…. I’m be dealing with snow all morning before work. Having a steep 200 yd+ driveway in the winter is not a fun chore… lol.


Yup, I'll be out one more time on Monday evening, or if I'm lucky enough to have work called off because of snow, will hunt Monday morning as well.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> That’s right Gene… I totally forgot about that. I unfortunately am not off work.
> I agree with Perry…. I’m be dealing with snow all morning before work. Having a steep 200 yd+ driveway in the winter is not a fun chore… lol.


We got up our driveway today for the first time since Sunday’s ice storm. I put down 500# of rock salt this week!


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> We got up our driveway today for the first time since Sunday’s ice storm. I put down 500# of rock salt this week!


Holy crap Dave! I thought I put down a lot last Friday through Sunday ((250#)….. you doubled me hahaha! 
I go through a lot of salt every winter with the shade over my driveway and the steepness…without it we would be screwed.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Holy crap Dave! I thought I put down a lot last Friday through Sunday ((250#)….. you doubled me hahaha!
> I go through a lot of salt every winter with the shade over my driveway and the steepness…without it we would be screwed.


The main section of our drive faces north, so no sun hits it. This was Wednesday morning before spreading another 250#.


----------



## perryhunter4

Some of you guys were talking in detail about technology and the level it has gotten to in the hunting industry last week…specifically crossbows. That popped into my head tonight when I saw a commercial for the Excalibur Twinfire crossbow. Damn thing allows you to cock 2 arrows at one time and has 2 triggers. You can shoot a follow-up shot instantaneously, or shoot both at same time for double impact….. that blew my mind for a second. They advertised it was also 25% lighter than the avg crossbow. 
I am not up to speed on some of these things….


----------



## Gene94

perryhunter4 said:


> Some of you guys were talking in detail about technology and the level it has gotten to in the hunting industry last week…specifically crossbows. That popped into my head tonight when I saw a commercial for the Excalibur Twinfire crossbow. Damn thing allows you to cock 2 arrows at one time and has 2 triggers. You can shoot a follow-up shot instantaneously, or shoot both at same time for double impact….. that blew my mind for a second. They advertised it was also 25% lighter than the avg crossbow.
> I am not up to speed on some of these things….


And the new Ravin R18 crossbow. 4.75" wide at it's widest point 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> The main section of our drive faces north, so no sun hits it. This was Wednesday morning before spreading another 250#.


Dang Dave….your driveway looks very similar to mine. Except I think you might have me beat… yours looks longer. We have deep hollows on both sides of driveway too and no guiderails… that worries a lot of people in winter…. Looks like yours has some steepness down one side too if you skidded off.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Dang Dave….your driveway looks very similar to mine. Except I think you might have me beat… yours looks longer. We have deep hollows on both sides of driveway too and no guiderails… that worries a lot of people in winter…. Looks like yours has some steepness down one side too if you skidded off.


Yeah, the right side is steep. It is sloped so that you end up in the ditch if you lose control. I slid backwards one time and it was scary!


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Fawns will survive just fine without Mom.Bears usually will as well as long as they make it til fall.They stay with mom for two years but they have the instincts to den.I had a bear biologist tell me that as long as they were 50lbs,they should be fine.


Most September fawns aren’t even close to 50 lbs. I’ve seen plenty of small, spotted fawns in September.


----------



## Gene94

Mr. October said:


> Most September fawns aren’t even close to 50 lbs. I’ve seen plenty of small, spotted fawns in September.


I believe he was referencing bear cubs with the 50 pound comment.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Billy - explain how killing a non- pregnant doe in Sept is the same as killing one with 2 fetuses in January? Your answer is going to be - well it’s still the same because she would have had two fawns later if not shot….right? You can’t assume she is going to be bred. Or that she even has healthy offspring. Killing one deer is different than killing 3. It’s all a big what-if.
> If a young lady is killed in a car accident and hasn’t yet had children…should we count that as killing 3, since statistics show the average woman has 2 kids in her lifetime?
> I am not against killing a deer in the late season at all… I’ve been there with fetuses. It sure is a different feeling though when cleaning her out.


I think it's safe to assume, if Doug's number of 90% holds true which I do think it accurate. If she is predisposed to not have fawns even though she is bred it's all the same. Comparing humans to cervids is ,, well,, let's just leave it at that. 
It's all good, you do you, and I'll do me.


----------



## perryhunter4

Any of you guys have issues with burrs, “hitchhikers”, etc… sticking to your clothes in woods? I am sure we all do. I hunt a few spots with high grass/crp and surrounded by thickets and get coveted in them! I found the best thing to use is the backside of my handsaw to get most of it…. But my good they’re a pain!!
I stumbled across an item on here earlier this week called the Burr Paw…..it has tons of raving reviews. Anybody hunting or scouting areas with with heavy concentrations of burrs may want to consider. I’ll test it out when taking some stds down here in the very near future. It’s pretty slick and might save me a lot of heartache.


----------



## 13third

Brad91 said:


> You guys hunt in PA? I thought you all just come to Maryland


We come to Md to kill deer because we are requested to by MDNR. They tell me if it weren’t for Pa hunters coming down they’d go broke paying to have deer removed. 















Seriously though why do Md residents get so bent over Pa guys coming down to kill a few deer? Personally I think part of my enjoyment is going to the eastern shore and killing Sika and being bad mouthed just because of my Pa license plate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I’m guessing same reasons guys are bashed and bad mouthed on AT for their ways of hunting. Md is probably no different. People are shooting my deer attitudes


----------



## Pyme

Brad91 said:


> You guys hunt in PA? I thought you all just come to Maryland


We _hunt_ up here.

We just come down to Maryland to eat at the McDonald's drive-thru and drink beer, then throw the garbage around your woods before we go back home. 

I mean, come on, you don't expect us to trash up our own woods, do you? 😎😄


----------



## Mr. October

Gene94 said:


> I believe he was referencing bear cubs with the 50 pound comment.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Oops. You are right. Missed that.


----------



## Mathias

perryhunter4 said:


> If a young lady is killed in a car accident and hasn’t yet had children…should we count that as killing 3, since statistics show the average woman has 2 kids in her lifetime?


Tragic, no matter the location but in the highly urbanized areas, that number jumps to 10-12.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> The main section of our drive faces north, so no sun hits it. This was Wednesday morning before spreading another 250#.


Serious pucker factor there 😱


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, the right side is steep. It is sloped so that you end up in the ditch if you lose control. I slid backwards one time and it was scary!


After seeing pics and reading the driveway commentary, I am embarrassed at what I call a driveway at my house (hahaha)


----------



## 12-Ringer

As far as the MD thing...I think its just the same ole (non-resident) argument that most residents have, to be fair I found it to be rather universal across the country (sometimes even from WMU-to-WMU or County-to-County here in PA (lol). It's only in some of the more rural areas that I have visited have noticed a trend of transition from hostile to hospitable.


----------



## Mathias

Saturday up north should be good before the storm.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Schleprock1

Mathias, I had a doe do that to me. I kept hearing something walking behind me. I peeked out the side window and she was about a foot from the blind. I worked the rifle out the window enough to get a shot and somehow missed from about 3 feet away. No idea how that happened. She ran down the brushline toward the house so I had no follow up shot.I called my brother in law to come over and walk from the house back towards me to move her my way. He failed to follow instructions and pushed her out the wrong way.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Anyone have a personal review of Treeline blinds from TSC?


----------



## Straw

LTG I got one of the insulated ones this year. Had it up from beginning of October through the end of rifle season and it held up well. I plan on taking it ice fishing to keep the kids out of the weather if we ever get safe ice.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7545278


Not to far from a past hunt.








January 14, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## Mathias

2 hours later……








Pretty safe here, Billy’s napping, Joe’s writing a thesis, Nicko is hunting with a rifle 🤣
Scott is busy arguing about hunting, Perry slid off his driveway..


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> 2 hours later……
> View attachment 7545425
> 
> Pretty safe here, Billy’s napping, Joe’s writing a thesis, Nicko is hunting with a rifle 🤣
> Scott is busy arguing about hunting, Perry slid off his driveway..


Maybe you could hide your new Athens in there too?


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> 2 hours later……
> View attachment 7545425
> 
> Pretty safe here, Billy’s napping, Joe’s writing a thesis, Nicko is hunting with a rifle 🤣
> Scott is busy arguing about hunting, Perry slid off his driveway..


You forgot. Matt doesn't have a bow.


----------



## Mathias

He knows more about me than I do…..


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> He knows more about me than I do…..


You mean Santa is in that blind too?


----------



## Okuma

perryhunter4 said:


> Billy - explain how killing a non- pregnant doe in Sept is the same as killing one with 2 fetuses in January? Your answer is going to be - well it’s still the same because she would have had two fawns later if not shot….right? You can’t assume she is going to be bred. Or that she even has healthy offspring. Killing one deer is different than killing 3. It’s all a big what-if.
> If a young lady is killed in a car accident and hasn’t yet had children…should we count that as killing 3, since statistics show the average woman has 2 kids in her lifetime?
> I am not against killing a deer in the late season at all… I’ve been there with fetuses. It sure is a different feeling though when cleaning her out.


“ A DIFFERENT FEELING“ sums it up for me!


----------



## perryhunter4

LetThemGrow said:


> Maybe you could hide your new Athens in there too?


Matt - did u get an Athens after selling your Mach 1? How do you like it?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Schleprock1 said:


> Aj, it will be interesting to see how the finger shooting goes. Curious as to what speed bow and what rest you are using. It's tough to shoot fingers without something on the finger side of the rest to help with the sideloading caused by the fingers twisting the string.


My arrows were traveling at 278fps and was using a g5 expert II drop away rest, forget my exact total arrow weight offhand but they were a bit over 500grs.
I shot fingers a bit when I first put that rest on there (have shot fingers in the past) and didn't have any issues with an arrow jumping off it... so that's a plus. IF it were to somehow become a problem, I have the trusty old whisker biscuit.


----------



## dougell

You're gonna need a rest with side pressure








NAP Centerest Flipper Arrow Rest Right Hand


Easy to tune and easy to use – NAP Centerest Flipper provides straight shooting right out of the package.FeaturesSimple to install and tuneFlipper...




ads.midwayusa.com


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7545278


That buck would have to get a pass from me. By the looks of it he dropped half his rack already and those hams are practically nonexistent!


----------



## LetThemGrow

perryhunter4 said:


> Matt - did u get an Athens after selling your Mach 1? How do you like it?


I saw him post somewhere that he intends to get one at some point. His bow journeys over the year interest me, we see some thing similar plus for awhile he was all over the map with bows. I feel like the Mach1 was the longest he kept one in recent years and won’t be surprised to hear him speak of missing it at some point.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Even the Fishers like Bruce’s branch (lol)


----------



## 12-Ringer

They just love rubbing it in…


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> I saw him post somewhere that he intends to get one at some point. His bow journeys over the year interest me, we see some thing similar plus for awhile he was all over the map with bows. I feel like the Mach1 was the longest he kept one in recent years and won’t be surprised to hear him speak of missing it at some point.


was tempted to buy an Athens.
I ordered a Levitate, a Mach 1 on steroids. That platform and I were one for 2 whole years! My time of buying, selling, buying has passed. It was fun, I enjoyed playing the field.


----------



## Mathias

Good stuff Joe. This Fall is going to be amazing!


----------



## yetihunter1

Did anyone else hear about the shooting in Venango county bout a month ago? Guy invited by a coworker on a hunting trip with him and 4 of the co workers friends and the next day is found dead shot 9 times in the back. Friend just sent me a link to the story.


----------



## Pyme

yetihunter1 said:


> Did anyone else hear about the shooting in Venango county bout a month ago? Guy invited by a coworker on a hunting trip with him and 4 of the co workers friends and the next day is found dead shot 9 times in the back. Friend just sent me a link to the story.


No, didn't hear anything about that. 😲

Post the link please.

Edit.....

Did a quick search, and found a few stories. Doesn't sound like anything hunting related. A group went up from Pgh, and a shooting happened at 2 AM in a front yard, "involving alcohol and gunplay", as well as possibly other drugs. Sounds like a big party, and either extreme carelessness or a fight. 









State police release more details as probe ongoing in Pittsburgh man's killing in Venango


Pennsylvania State Police release more details in the fatal shooting of a Pittsburgh man at a gathering in Venango County on Dec. 12



www.goerie.com







https://www.meadvilletribune.com/news/police-continue-probe-into-mans-death-in-venango-county/article_e9188e18-7332-11ec-8f79-e71e31ce2692.html


----------



## LetThemGrow

Pyme said:


> No, didn't hear anything about that. 😲
> 
> Post the link please.


Google turned this up…









PA State Police's Heritage Affairs Team joins investigation into Peter Spencer's death


There are calls for an arrest after a Jamaican immigrant was shot and killed in western Pennsylvania earlier this month.




www.wtae.com


----------



## CBB

If any of you guys are out today, best of luck to ya. I have 5 degrees here. I went out and filled the woodstove, shoveled out the ash and came back in. That was enough for me!


----------



## LetThemGrow

CBB said:


> If any of you guys are out today, best of luck to ya. I have 5 degrees here. I went out and filled the woodstove, shoveled out the ash and came back in. That was enough for me!


Mine is in the basement. I’m gonna pile in the wood today in preparation. Not jealous of anyone out this morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol…did that last night when I got home. We have an Osborne wood stove insert in our fireplace, so it’s not a whole house unit or anything. We just cleared out first 1/2 cord last night. 

Interesting sit last night, 5 different buck none bigger than a small basket 8, not a single doe or yearling. Only a small 4 and 6 passed within range, but it was literally as if someone rang the dinner time bell with about 40-mins left until dark, they all piled into the cut corn in less than 5-mins. Neat to see, was a comfortable sit. Passed this morning as we have a few things going on here today.


----------



## nicko

Had the pup out this morning and felt like my nose was going to freeze. Might get out for the last couple hours of the day.


----------



## jacobh

My dad, Jake, Dakota (pup), and myself are headed to York around 11 to hunt some pheasants and chukars. Cold but hoping that walking will make it feel warmer


----------



## Okuma

12-Ringer said:


> Lol…did that last night when I got home. We have an Osborne wood stove insert in our fireplace, so it’s not a whole house unit or anything. We just cleared out first 1/2 cord last night.
> 
> Interesting sit last night, 5 different buck none bigger than a small basket 8, not a single doe or yearling. Only a small 4 and 6 passed within range, but it was literally as if someone rang the dinner time bell with about 40-mins left until dark, they all piled into the cut corn in less than 5-mins. Neat to see, was a comfortable sit. Passed this morning as we have a few things going on here today.


Interesting sit for sure. 5 buck and 0 doe. That was a great evening in January!


----------



## ZDC

Good morning for some squirrel hunting with the airgun 
Only saw 3 squirrel, the fox , a pine , and a small grey that was to young to shoot. 










He is going in the freezer so I can get a few more before I cook them


----------



## yetihunter1

Pyme said:


> No, didn't hear anything about that. 😲
> 
> Post the link please.
> 
> Edit.....
> 
> Did a quick search, and found a few stories. Doesn't sound like anything hunting related. A group went up from Pgh, and a shooting happened at 2 AM in a front yard, "involving alcohol and gunplay", as well as possibly other drugs. Sounds like a big party, and either extreme carelessness or a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State police release more details as probe ongoing in Pittsburgh man's killing in Venango
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania State Police release more details in the fatal shooting of a Pittsburgh man at a gathering in Venango County on Dec. 12
> 
> 
> 
> www.goerie.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.meadvilletribune.com/news/police-continue-probe-into-mans-death-in-venango-county/article_e9188e18-7332-11ec-8f79-e71e31ce2692.html


Ah, the articles i read said he was invited on a hunting trip which is why it peaked my interest.


----------



## Pyme

yetihunter1 said:


> Ah, the articles i read said he was invited on a hunting trip which is why it peaked my interest.


May very well have been. I just found those, and stopped looking when it didn't appear to be hunting related, happening in a front yard in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Good morning for some squirrel hunting with the airgun
> Only saw 3 squirrel, the fox , a pine , and a small grey that was to young to shoot.
> 
> View attachment 7546150
> 
> 
> He is going in the freezer so I can get a few more before I cook them


It's really fun with the airgun isn't it?


----------



## tyepsu

Filled my final tag in Ohio, yesterday after work, so I'm heading in to hunt near Pittsburgh Airport from 3:30 until dark. Saw 3 bucks at this property last Saturday, 2 of which were hammers. Hope to get 1 of them within bow range tonight.


----------



## CBB

Our stove is an outdoor boiler. Sometimes an inconvenience but keeps the mess out of the house. 
Usually stuff it once a day. When it gets real cold like today morning and evening fill ups are required.


----------



## LetThemGrow

CBB said:


> Our stove is an outdoor boiler. Sometimes an inconvenience but keeps the mess out of the house.
> Usually stuff it once a day. When it gets real cold like today morning and evening fill ups are required.


We would have liked that option but our house was early 80’s construction when electric baseboard was in vogue. As newlyweds we didn’t have funds to install radiant baseboard so we opted to stick with traditional woodstove. Sure wish I had unlimited hot water and didn’t have to split 6-7 cords annually into small pieces, but I do love wood heat. Nothing thaws a cold hunter out like a woodstove.


----------



## nicko

Was a pretty cold afternoon but in a couple hours, we got deer up and moving… Just no shot opportunities. Think we will stick with afternoon hunts for the remainder of the late season.


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> We would have liked that option but our house was early 80’s construction when electric baseboard was in vogue. As newlyweds we didn’t have funds to install radiant baseboard so we opted to stick with traditional woodstove. Sure wish I had unlimited hot water and didn’t have to split 6-7 cords annually into small pieces, but I do love wood heat. Nothing thaws a cold hunter out like a woodstove.


I'm kinda in the same boat. Electrict baseboard heat, we never use it. Put all new in this summer and most never been turned on. We heat with wood almost exclusively with the exception of using the baseboard in a bath off the family room and a laundry room just to keep pipes from freezing. Burn through about 5/6 cord a year. Nothing like wood heat. We went the pellet route for a couple years, no comparison to wood stove.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat. Electrict baseboard heat, we never use it. Put all new in this summer and most never been turned on. We heat with wood almost exclusively with the exception of using the baseboard in a bath off the family room and a laundry room just to keep pipes from freezing. Burn through about 5/6 cord a year. Nothing like wood heat. We went the pellet route for a couple years, no comparison to wood stove.


For sure. Only advantage I see is ability to fill hopper for long periods. But when power goes out and fan stops, they become a one room heat source.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> It's really fun with the airgun isn't it?


Its a blast 😉

I actually use my airgun more than my .22 or shotgun 

The pellets do little damage to meat and placing a pellet right behind the shoulder and they are lights out almost instantly. 

I shoot for chest because it is a bigger target and I prefer open sights .


----------



## tyepsu

My season might be over. Depends on how much snow we get tonight, how the roads are tomorrow and if it gets super windy. Saw a bunch of doe and fawns last night, but no bucks.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Its a blast 😉
> 
> I actually use my airgun more than my .22 or shotgun
> 
> The pellets do little damage to meat and placing a pellet right behind the shoulder and they are lights out almost instantly.
> 
> I shoot for chest because it is a bigger target and I prefer open sights .


And you can hunt almost anywhere without attracting undue attention.


----------



## Mr. October

I went up to Cabela's in Hamburg this morning. I didn't realize there was an eagle nest right off 61 just south of the river. Maybe 1 mile from Cabela's. I've probably driven by it 100 times. But the adults were on the nest today and it was very obvious.


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> And you can hunt almost anywhere without attracting undue attention.


Suppressors are nice for that!


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Suppressors are nice for that!


Yeah. If you have a spare $1000 sitting around plus the $200 government tax. Although I do want to get one for my deer rifle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Found myself a new plinker ....300 short mag


----------



## perryhunter4

Damn nice rifle there CBB….. what did u get it for?
Uh oh…. We better be careful… we can’t be archery hunters if we also take a liking to rifle discussions.


----------



## Mathias

OMG they’re going to the super bowl now! Insert sarcasm….


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Billy H




----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7547238


They did get all big and bad acting in the last 3 minutes of the game 🤣


----------



## CBB

perryhunter4 said:


> Damn nice rifle there CBB….. what did u get it for?
> Uh oh…. We better be careful… we can’t be archery hunters if we also take a liking to rifle discussions.



I got it because the price was right. Simply couldn't let it go. It's a Mossberg 4x4.. very nice looking rifle. 
Jumped online today and found a Vortex Viper 2.5-10x44 with a 30mm tube on clearance. 
Lining up ammo and components for reloading now. Still need a set of rings. 

May use it for deer or bear.. may use it as a safe queen, maybe one of my nephews will want to try it out. If I get bored with it may flip it and make a few bucks.. I have a weakness for deals on guns.....lmao!


----------



## jacobh

Pm me if u want to sell it. I may be interested in future


----------



## perryhunter4

Any wrestling fans… PSU is on ESPN U right now with Rutgers. Rutgers always “scraps” with us and wrestles hard.


----------



## nicko

Eagles padded their record and backed into the playoffs by virtue of a weak schedule on the backend of the season. Lotta work to do if they want to be relevant.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Season really came down to two games, both of which the Eagles should have easily won…49ers and Giants1…they won those two and everything is different…


----------



## vonfoust

I came home to this??!? Wishing I would have tested positive and quarantined for a few days in Mexico now.


----------



## nicko

If there’s anything to make you feel better about an Eagles loss, it is a Dallas loss. Typical cowboys… Oversold and under perform


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing better than a Dallas loss not matter what else it going on


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> If there’s anything to make you feel better about an Eagles loss, it is a Dallas loss. Typical cowboys… Oversold and under perform





12-Ringer said:


> Nothing better than a Dallas loss not matter what else it going on


Refs screwed the Cowboys at the end. They should have put 1 second back on the clock due to officials idiotic move. Don’t care they lost, but hate when the officials get involved to affect the outcome!

Go Bucs!


----------



## vonfoust

Steelers outlasted the Eagles in the playoffs once again!
(gotta get that in now)


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Steelers outlasted the Eagles in the playoffs once again!
> (gotta get that in now)


Heck, Steelers might pull off a win tonight!


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Heck, Steelers might pull off a win tonight!


Not looking good Dave!

Well guys.. I had fun this morning messing with my tractor in single digits. When to start it up and let run for 20 mins or so and My glow plug wasn’t working. Finally after messing with it, tightening harness and wires it started working again . Not sure if there was a short in the wires or what…but I think I have it fixed. Thank god! Going to need it in AM…we have close to 4 inches here already when I checked 5 mins ago. 
Going to be a cold one tomorrow with up to 40+ mph winds!


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Heck, Steelers might pull off a win tonight!


Well that didn't age well.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Season really came down to two games, both of which the Eagles should have easily won…49ers and Giants1…they won those two and everything is different…


 I remember when the NFC East was a tough division, Joke now. 

Next up for Eagles check list of buffonery will be three blown 1st round picks.


----------



## perryhunter4

We got some nasty winds last night between 1-3:30. Will need to check house out here soon when light. Sounded like a train ripped through. Hopefully nobody has any damage. 
On the other hand, seems like a lot of the snow melted. Appears to be about an inch left from what I can gather.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I remember when the NFC East was a tough division, Joke now.
> 
> Next up for Eagles check list of buffonery will be three blown 1st round picks.


Haha, I agree. Was surprised two teams from the East even got it in, but both out in day 1; even the so called Champs. Wouldn’t be surprised if McCarthy gets axed….penalties are typically indicative of poor coaching/preparation. If I recall, The Boys set a new playoff record yesterday with penalties.


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> We got some nasty winds last night between 1-3:30. Will need to check house out here soon when light. Sounded like a train ripped through. Hopefully nobody has any damage.
> On the other hand, seems like a lot of the snow melted. Appears to be about an inch left from what I can gather.


Can’t even tell it snowed here which is crazy considering we had at least 2-3” on the ground at 11 last night. Still raining here now and wind still pretty heavy.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Well that didn't age well.


LOL! No it didn’t.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> We got some nasty winds last night between 1-3:30. Will need to check house out here soon when light. Sounded like a train ripped through. Hopefully nobody has any damage.
> On the other hand, seems like a lot of the snow melted. Appears to be about an inch left from what I can gather.


Yeah, same here. Winds are calm now, but I guess are supposed to pick back up? Should be interesting trying to clear this slushy mess.


----------



## dougell

We live 1/2 mile back on top of a hill with no tree cover.It's windy on a calm day but today wasn't calm.My wife and I rode to work together this morning and it was already drifted bad.I imagine getting back up will be a chore.My son called to let me know that the 4 wheeler with the plow must have a bad solenoid so he ran to town to get one.In the mean time,I'm hoping my one buddy will at least make a run to open the road.I sold my plow truck a few years ago and regretted it ever since.I hate winter.


----------



## 138104

Today didn’t go as planned. After 2 passes, I got a rock stuck in the chute auger and could get it out. So, I pulled my old one out. It shutoff halfway down the driveway. The pull start rope broke a couple years ago and I never replaced it. Big mistake. I pushed to the bottom of my driveway and will either replace the rope or put a “free” sign on it. 

I decided to take both cars to the bottom before temps got below freezing. After that, I went back to work on my snowblower. Fortunately, I got the rock out and was able to finish. There’s about an inch of slush left behind that will be solid ice once temps freeze. Planning on waiting until Wednesday to salt when temps are more favorable. I am ready for winter to be over!


----------



## nicko

Rain has washed away whatever we got overnight. All that is left now is the snow leftover from the previous snowfall.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> I hate winter.


I love winter.

Some days a bit less than others....... 😎, but I love winter. 😊


----------



## Gene94

I'm out giving it one last shot. The way things went for me all year I don't know why I'd have any better luck tonight but I'm out here just in case[emoji16] snowing like crazy









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck Gene!

This survivor came out tonight…spent day plowing, shoveling, and getting plow repaired. No desire to sit out.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I hate winter.


 X2


----------



## CBB

I love our land and our home but I swear when I retire it's somewhere that will get frost and not 14" of snow in 24 hours! Lol! 

Plowed for an hour before work just to come home and plow again. Them shovel a path to the wood boiler. Then was feeling nice soI shoveled a path to the chickens for the wife. Tried to plow it but nearly got stuck in the drifts.


----------



## Pyme

After plowing the driveway and trimming everything up with the snowblower, I made random tracks through the yard for the dogs. Kind of a corn maze in the snow.

When the two shorter ones are out, and their bellies are in the snow _before_ they squat, I gotta feel sorry for them, so I snowblow potty areas for them. I connect them with winding paths. They run around like maniacs. It doesn't take much to keep dogs happy 😅


----------



## Billy H

CBB said:


> I love our land and our home but I swear when I retire it's somewhere that will get frost and not 14" of snow in 24 hours! Lol!
> 
> Plowed for an hour before work just to come home and plow again. Them shovel a path to the wood boiler. Then was feeling nice soI shoveled a path to the chickens for the wife. Tried to plow it but nearly got stuck in the drifts.


I feel your pain. before I retired I had to go out in driving snow, clear enough to get my truck out. Drive on untreated roads for 20 miles to go plow our 22 buildings. In crappy F350 utility trucks or John Deere 5300’s with push box. After a long night/ day/night I would drive home and finish my place usaully in the dark. Half the time I wouldn’t be able to get up my steep drive when I got home and would have to walk it to get out my blower or quad. The whole ordeal Was brutal when you got deep or heavy snow. I learned to hate winter.


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> I love our land and our home but I swear when I retire it's somewhere that will get frost and not 14" of snow in 24 hours! Lol!
> 
> Plowed for an hour before work just to come home and plow again. Them shovel a path to the wood boiler. Then was feeling nice soI shoveled a path to the chickens for the wife. Tried to plow it but nearly got stuck in the drifts.





Pyme said:


> After plowing the driveway and trimming everything up with the snowblower, I made random tracks through the yard for the dogs. Kind of a corn maze in the snow.
> 
> When the two shorter ones are out, and their bellies are in the snow _before_ they squat, I gotta feel sorry for them, so I snowblow potty areas for them. I connect them with winding paths. They run around like maniacs. It doesn't take much to keep dogs happy [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 7548130


Are you using a truck, 4-wheeler, or tractor to plow? After the last 2 snowfalls, I am thinking it is time for something other than a snowblower.


----------



## nicko

How did tonight go Gene?


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> How did tonight go Gene?


Maybe he’s tracking?


----------



## CBB

Perry24 said:


> Are you using a truck, 4-wheeler, or tractor to plow? After the last 2 snowfalls, I am thinking it is time for something other than a snowblower.



I'm using a Yamaha wolverine sxs. It does a good job on the driveway. Just lose traction when it gets icy.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> How did tonight go Gene?


I saw 6, 3 of which came by at 55 yards and tested my ethics but I passed. Sure can't say I didn't put my time in this year but it's in the books now and it is what it is! I won't starve, I like killing my own freezer fillers but relatives of mine who had a better year than I did had plenty of deer meat gave me a few for the freezer. I could've filled more tags but only on deer or in circumstances in which I didn't know if I would've been satisfied, so I feel like there isn't much I would've done differently this year and I guess that's what matters! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Are you using a truck, 4-wheeler, or tractor to plow? After the last 2 snowfalls, I am thinking it is time for something other than a snowblower.


 Perry best thing I did was put a plow on my quad. Thing can move some snow. From last year. 








IMG 2068


Snow




youtube.com


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Perry best thing I did was put a plow on my quad. Thing can move some snow. From last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG 2068
> 
> 
> Snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


Nice! What size? Also, do you have any sort of salt spreader for it?


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> I'm using a Yamaha wolverine sxs. It does a good job on the driveway. Just lose traction when it gets icy.


I would need tire chains too. The SXS are nice, but may be out of my price range.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Nice! What size? Also, do you have any sort of salt spreader for it?


It's a 570, no salt spreader but they are available. Pyme is spot on about traction if your not careful. That video is going down a fairly steep grade. I'll turn around and go back up with plow up and make 2 passes pushing down. Then you can do anything you want.


----------



## rogersb

I'm 1/3 of a mile from the nearest road that is township maintained. I have a kubota b7100 and it does the job but I need to upgrade. I'm thinking the b7800 or L2501.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Are you using a truck, 4-wheeler, or tractor to plow? After the last 2 snowfalls, I am thinking it is time for something other than a snowblower.


Tractor.

Since I live on a farm, they're already here. They need to earn their keep through the winter somehow. 😁

I use a snowblower for "detail work", otherwise a tractor does the big pushing. It's just a lot faster.


----------



## nicko

My driveway is 20 x 30‘ wide. I mow my lawn with a Black & Decker electric rechargeable mower.… Not even a full charge per cut. 

Might be time for some of you to downsize. 😆


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> Might be time for some of you to downsize. 😆


No way. 😬

I'm currently trying to acquire another parcel that adjoins mine.

Trees don't require much maintenance. Not sure I want any more field or pasture though. 🤐


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> My driveway is 20 x 30‘ wide.


Your driveway is 30 feet wide?!?

Are you letting them park that "superload" truck on it?









A 294-Ton 'Superload' Is Crossing Pennsylvania Right Now


You're going to want to steer clear of this slow-moving beast.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> My driveway is 20 x 30‘ wide. I mow my lawn with a Black & Decker electric rechargeable mower.… Not even a full charge per cut.
> 
> Might be time for some of you to downsize.


When that time comes, that will likely be the end of my hunting days. I’m in no rush!


----------



## 13third

nicko said:


> My driveway is 20 x 30‘ wide. I mow my lawn with a Black & Decker electric rechargeable mower.… Not even a full charge per cut.
> 
> Might be time for some of you to downsize.


My driveway is 1/2 mile long, takes me 3 hours to mow the grass with a 52” cut Scag zero turn. I can take a leak anywhere on our property in broad daylight and no neighbors will be offended. 


I drove to Sewell NJ today to make some serious Lowes clearance purchases ( Retail shoulda been $2118.24 we spent $127.92. Worth the trip). As I drove down the turnpike all I could think of is those of you on here who post that your in Chester county, Downintown or any of those other towns down there is how do they live like this??? Better yet how does one hunt with all that traffic noise? 

Yea I’ll stick with land maintenance and having to spend an hour on my side by side plowing snow before not being able to pee outside!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

13third said:


> My driveway is 1/2 mile long, takes me 3 hours to mow the grass with a 52” cut Scag zero turn. I can take a leak anywhere on our property in broad daylight and no neighbors will be offended.
> 
> 
> I drove to Sewell NJ today to make some serious Lowes clearance purchases ( Retail shoulda been $2118.24 we spent $127.92. Worth the trip). As I drove down the turnpike all I could think of is those of you on here who post that your in Chester county, Downintown or any of those other towns down there is how do they live like this??? Better yet how does one hunt with all that traffic noise?
> 
> Yea I’ll stick with land maintenance and having to spend an hour on my side by side plowing snow before not being able to pee outside!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunt 5C and hear the din of route 422 in a treestand. Saturday mornings, I hear leaf blowers, dogs barking, and smell bacon cooking. If the wind is right, I get the aroma of McD's french fries wafting past my nose. If I pick the right Saturday in early fall, I can hear the PA announcer say who the homecoming queen and king are for Antietam HS. Go to the other end of the mountain and the sounds of St. Catherine of Sienna kids at afternoon recess breaks the silence.


----------



## Schleprock1

A little late to the snow talk. My driveway is just over 100 feet long and 18 feet wide. And then there's the 12 foot wide lane and 10 foot wide shoulder that the state likes to remove the snow from and put into the end of my driveway. I try to be proactive especially when they are calling for rain after the snow. I was out sunday night just after 9 PM running the snow blower. Much easier to move snow than it is to move slush. 
A few years ago I did the same thing and many others didn't. When they got up the next day the 7 inches of snow got rained on and had refrozen. Now they all had 3 inches of solid ice to deal with for the next several weeks.


----------



## jacobh

Gotta love our area right Nick??? Then u got the BB gun bandits shooting cars. They got Rayanne’s and Jakes.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> My driveway is 20 x 30‘ wide. I mow my lawn with a Black & Decker electric rechargeable mower.… Not even a full charge per cut.
> 
> Might be time for some of you to downsize. 😆


I love where I live and for the way we live,we need it.When I was 40,maintaining everything was no big deal but I spend all summer on a tractor and all winter plowing snow.My daughter is in he last year of college and when the day comes she can have a place of her own,equipted to handle horses,I will downsize to a postage stamp piece of property.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I love where I live and for the way we live,we need it.When I was 40,maintaining everything was no big deal but I spend all summer on a tractor and all winter plowing snow.My daughter is in he last year of college and when the day comes she can have a place of her own,equipted to handle horses,I will downsize to a postage stamp piece of property.


We’ve lived in our 1200 square-foot brick twin with three bedrooms and one bathroom for 25 years. Sure we would’ve liked more space but that ship has sailed at this point. No desire to upsize or get into a mortgage at this point. We’ve made it work for as long as we have.


----------



## dougell

My wife and I built a bi-level in 1995 and paid it off after 10 years.It was more than sufficient at the time but we had several horses that were costing me a fortune for board so we bought a piece of property big enough to raise and train horses and built a house.My plan was to keep the old house,rent it and then move back when we retired.It's a long story but the first renters we put in,trashed it by doing over 18k in damage in less than 6 mo.That soured me so I sold it.We're annoying people to live by so we can't have close neighbors.Between 2 stroke dirt bikes and constant gunfire,it's best for us to live away from civilization.I'm starting to tire of the constant maintenenace though.We live on top of a hill.It's great during the summer but an arctic nightmare in the winter.When we have snow,our road and driveway drifts shut every day.There is something to be said for taking 20 minutes out of every other weekend to mow you grass and not having to deal with being snowed in.As long as I have no real close neighbors and I can walk out my door and walk in the woods,I'm good.I'll probablt stay for the next 10 years or so but eventually I plan on living like the uni-bomber.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> I love where I live and for the way we live,we need it.When I was 40,maintaining everything was no big deal but I spend all summer on a tractor and all winter plowing snow.My daughter is in he last year of college and when the day comes she can have a place of her own,equipted to handle horses,I will downsize to a postage stamp piece of property.


When she marries Eli you can move to her place and live in the “dawdy haus”.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Gotta love our area right Nick??? Then u got the BB gun bandits shooting cars. They got Rayanne’s and Jakes.


Oh that sucks. Little bazturds! I heard they hit cars up and down our street as well but luckily our driveway is out back.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Never ceases to amaze me what folks have to do to keep themselves entertained these days...seriously, shooting out window with bb-guns...we had a similar incident in our neighborhood...my wife said the township posted on the township FaceGram page that it's a Tweet-Tok challenge or something of the sort. Sure glad my only real social media outlet is Archery Talk...not sure I could handle the rest. Luckily we live on a culdesac with a lunatics at the top and bottom (we're in the middle ). Very little happens on our street, I thnk because of those two households. I just wave as I drive by and have been OK for the last 16 years.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Met with NorCo Police officer today...apparently there is another social media challenge going around involving retail theft. Apparently the goal is to shoplift the highest total value....like 3 packs of gum from Wawa or one pack of Tylenol as the Tylenol is more expensive....the worse part as he explained..when they get caught, they still think its a game? 

Living like the uni-bomber sounds more and more appealing with each day.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I hunt 5C and hear the din of route 422 in a treestand. Saturday mornings, I hear leaf blowers, dogs barking, and smell bacon cooking. If the wind is right, I get the aroma of McD's french fries wafting past my nose. If I pick the right Saturday in early fall, I can hear the PA announcer say who the homecoming queen and king are for Antietam HS. Go to the other end of the mountain and the sounds of St. Catherine of Sienna kids at afternoon recess breaks the silence.


My buddies and I always joke that leaf blowers are "the sound of hunting season".


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> Met with NorCo Police officer today...apparently there is another social media challenge going around involving retail theft. Apparently the goal is to shoplift the highest total value....like 3 packs of gum from Wawa or one pack of Tylenol as the Tylenol is more expensive....the worse part as he explained..when they get caught, they still think its a game?
> 
> Living like the uni-bomber sounds more and more appealing with each day.


I think they'll find out that that game isn't to fun when they wind up in jail


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Met with NorCo Police officer today...apparently there is another social media challenge going around involving retail theft. Apparently the goal is to shoplift the highest total value....like 3 packs of gum from Wawa or one pack of Tylenol as the Tylenol is more expensive....the worse part as he explained..when they get caught, they still think its a game?
> 
> Living like the uni-bomber sounds more and more appealing with each day.





ZDC said:


> I think they'll find out that that game isn't to fun when they wind up in jail


That will be the newest defense. It was a Tik-Tok challenge and I didn’t know it was illegal!


----------



## dougell

Maybe they'll bring the tide pods back.

When I was a kid,dares usually had something to do with dirt bikes or fat chicks.Times certainly do change.


----------



## jacobh

Well luckily they suck at aiming cause they missed the windows but hit the body so 3 dents total but gonna be 2 expensive repairs. Idiots don’t even realize that after $5k it’s a felony!!! Enjoy jail time little *******z


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Well luckily they suck at aiming cause they missed the windows but hit the body so 3 dents total but gonna be 2 expensive repairs. Idiots don’t even realize that after $5k it’s a felony!!! Enjoy jail time little *******z


Chances are those dents cost more than a broke window to fix. Hope they catch the creeps.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ZDC said:


> I think they'll find out that that game isn't to fun when they wind up in jail


Want to know the frustrating part of it...there really is no jail for it...at most its a hearing and a fine + restitution...if it even gets that far...the old scared-straight crap, just doesn't work with kids these days...at least according to the officers that I know. I guess if they ever stole anything meaningful or of higher value like car/jewlery etc...but most of it is retail shops. The officer said that yesterday someone walked into a store at the Philadelphia Premium Outlets in Pottstown. Shopped and simply walked out without paying for anything they took. They have surveillance, witnesses, even employees who called and he said the likelihood of anything happening to that thief is very small? Seems strange to me, but what do I know, I pay for the things I want...


----------



## Schleprock1

I said years ago, "If there is no price to pay for the little crimes, the bigger crimes will follow." 
And here we are. Think about it. "It's only a little weed, let it go." So they let it go. No penalty, everybody starts doing it. Now it's "Everybody does it, we might as well make it legal." Well, it's been de facto legal since you stopped enforcing that it was illegal. 
Same thing with shoplifting, speeding, DUI, driving without insurance etc.


----------



## nicko

Apparently the thing out in LA now is people breaking into and ransacking train cars loaded up with goods and electronics. Read an article the other day and the train tracks at the spot in LA are completely covered and littered with empty boxes and items that have been left behind by the looters. There was enough crap on the tracks and around them that it end up derailing some train cars.


----------



## jacobh

Billy H said:


> Chances are those dents cost more than a broke window to fix. Hope they catch the creeps.


Oh no doubt they do!!! Only good thing is being winter at least they got windows


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Oh no doubt they do!!! Only good thing is being winter at least they got windows


3D auto body right up the street from you will be able to get those dented spots looking brand new.


----------



## jacobh

Nick this is simply because they protect the kids. I had my neighbors kid 17 screaming obscene names to missy. I walk over 1st thing out of his mouth is I’m a minor. Easy enough Jake walks over kid shuts up real quick. But facts are it we were allowed to whip some kids rear ends without us getting in trouble they’d think twice before all this nonsense


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> 3D auto body right up the street from you will be able to get those dented spots looking brand new.


Yea I had the best dent guy around at one time!!!


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Chances are those dents cost more than a broke window to fix. Hope they catch the creeps.


True but it always amazes me what a good paintless dent repair guy is capable of.I've seen them fix stuff for $100 that would have cost thousands at a body shop.That would be a good gig for an enterprising young feller.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Nick this is simply because they protect the kids. I had my neighbors kid 17 screaming obscene names to missy. I walk over 1st thing out of his mouth is I’m a minor. Easy enough Jake walks over kid shuts up real quick. But facts are it we were allowed to whip some kids rear ends without us getting in trouble they’d think twice before all this nonsense


A five pack to the head used to solve a lot of social issues.


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir but heaven forbid u touch them. I wish it was like the old days where if u were a kid and talked smack guy would show up to your door and dad would step out of the way and let him whip your azz for talking crap


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> True but it always amazes me what a good paintless dent repair guy is capable of.I've seen them fix stuff for $100 that would have cost thousands at a body shop.That would be a good gig for an enterprising young feller.


Unfortunately paintless won’t work since paint is missing. Plus such a small dent


----------



## Schleprock1

There was also a time when dad could give you a good slap upside the head when you misbehaved. Or a belt to the bottom, or the cutting board to the bottom or just about anything else a parent could grab when needed.


----------



## dougell

I know most of our local police and if you give someone a justifiable arse beating,the worse you'll get charged with in most cases is a summory harassment.If it's really justified,there's a good chance they won't file any charges.That may or not be the case if the state police show up.If kid's get in a fight at school,charges will most likely be filed.Still,it would take a lot for me to do anything,which is why I live in my own little world as much as I can.My son beat the crap out of a kid last year after school who sucker punched him from the side.He knocked the kid unconsious and gave him a pretty bad concusion.When he heard the police coming,he panicked,ran and called his mother to pick him up.I didn't know anything about it until the police showed up at my office lol.In the end,nothing happened because about 5 kids videoed the entire thing on their phones but even the school got involved and it didn't happen on school property.


----------



## Mathias

sorry to turn this political, but there’s a segment of current society that celebrates and encourages this type of behavior. You get what you vote for, the rest of us suffer because of it.


----------



## jacobh

Man in the whitehouse isn’t the one i voted for


----------



## nicko

Hoping to fill one more tag and top off the freezer.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick


----------



## Mathias

Good luck!


----------



## Mathias

Pa. testing deer in Bucks County for PFAS


The testing comes after the Pennsylvania Game Commission discovered high levels of PFAS in fish living in the Neshaminy Creek basin.




whyy.org


----------



## CBB

Seems my tacta cam doesn't send every pic. Anyone else notice this? 
I get a pile of pics every day just seems to miss sending a few. I drove my sxs in front of it yesterday straight away and reverse back towards it.. 

Never got a pic of the sxs but got 100 deer pics this morning ( standing corn ) thought that was strange


----------



## PAbigbear

CBB said:


> Seems my tacta cam doesn't send every pic. Anyone else notice this?
> I get a pile of pics every day just seems to miss sending a few. I drove my sxs in front of it yesterday straight away and reverse back towards it..
> 
> Never got a pic of the sxs but got 100 deer pics this morning ( standing corn ) thought that was strange


The quickest mine send between pictures is 35 seconds. They'll take 3 shot bursts but only send the second picture. I'm not sure if you set them to send once per day if they still function like that or not.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Good luck!
> View attachment 7548883



Had an opportunity but I didn't buy a safari tag this year so had to let it pass.


----------



## jacobh

CBB said:


> Seems my tacta cam doesn't send every pic. Anyone else notice this?
> I get a pile of pics every day just seems to miss sending a few. I drove my sxs in front of it yesterday straight away and reverse back towards it..
> 
> Never got a pic of the sxs but got 100 deer pics this morning ( standing corn ) thought that was strange


Mine does the same thing. My son was sitting in stand and texted me about a doe infront of him. I look no notifications. I said u sure lol. He takes a pic with phone and sends it. She killed around for 5 min and no pics sent. Other times I get running deer. No rhyme or reason. I always say what u get pics of us probably 1/2 of what’s there


----------



## Mathias

I heard they’re touch anyways. Was that Berks Co with the snow?


----------



## CBB

So far I like the cams I was thinking back down on how many pics I was taking. Set for a pic every 20 seconds and uploading twice a day.


----------



## jacobh

Great cams I love them. I have 4 right now. But like every cam they miss pics


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I heard they’re touch anyways. Was that Berks Co with the snow?


Yes, Berks. This side of the mountain is north-facing and holds snow longer, well after snow has melted everywhere else.


----------



## j.d.m.

I’ve been liking the xb I got and have tried for the month. Very happy so far. So much that I am gonna pick up a few more if they get signal n the rough spots up north. My phone doesn’t get signal worth a crap, but I hear the cams are better.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> We’ve lived in our 1200 square-foot brick twin with three bedrooms and one bathroom for 25 years. Sure we would’ve liked more space but that ship has sailed at this point. No desire to upsize or get into a mortgage at this point. We’ve made it work for as long as we have.


Sounds about like ours. I'd love a bit more room. Maybe some space for a real work shop/reloading/archery area. I'd love to be able to go out the back door and shoot my bow. Or guns. But no desire at all to have a mortgage again either.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> 3D auto body right up the street from you will be able to get those dented spots looking brand new.


Anybody check to see if they have a bb gun?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Want to know the frustrating part of it...there really is no jail for it...at most its a hearing and a fine + restitution...if it even gets that far...the old scared-straight crap, just doesn't work with kids these days...at least according to the officers that I know. I guess if they ever stole anything meaningful or of higher value like car/jewlery etc...but most of it is retail shops. The officer said that yesterday someone walked into a store at the Philadelphia Premium Outlets in Pottstown. Shopped and simply walked out without paying for anything they took. They have surveillance, witnesses, even employees who called and he said the likelihood of anything happening to that thief is very small? Seems strange to me, but what do I know, I pay for the things I want...


If you look around at most urban areas and most other parts of the world, there is a lot of crime that isn't prosecuted. Minor theft has never really been a big police priority but now they are overlooking major crimes (including street shootouts) depending on who is committing the crime. I'll say no more than that but it isn't a difficult pattern to figure out.


----------



## Mathias

If you can’t change the person, unfortunately you have to change the system. Pathetic way of addressing criminal activity.


----------



## jacobh

Pete minor crime yes but they claim this is a major deal now because of costs. My dad was a cop for 20 years he said they have ways of getting people to talk. A lot of not so good people get offered deals for the info and many will turn their own mothers in for those offers. They’ll get caught no doubt in my mind


----------



## Mathias

I think we’re going to be imbedded in the winter doldrums season after today. 6 weeks of cold ugly weather.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don't mind the cold, mother nature can keep the snow though...


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Don't mind the cold, mother nature can keep the snow though...


No snow, no groundwater recharge.

No recharge, no flows for stream.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The Polar ice-cap melt should take care of that


----------



## nicko

I’d be good with an extended enough cold snap to freeze up the lakes and do some ice fishing.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Pete minor crime yes but they claim this is a major deal now because of costs. My dad was a cop for 20 years he said they have ways of getting people to talk. A lot of not so good people get offered deals for the info and many will turn their own mothers in for those offers. They’ll get caught no doubt in my mind


In places like Chicago they aren't even prosecuting people for having fatal gun fights in the street.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Really don't know how I feel about what's been going on lately...yesterday somewhere outside of Philly a guy is awaken from his sleep in his house as would-be thieves were attempting to steal his car. The car owner has a permit to carry, leaves his house and shoots the would-be thieves, killing one.

I am truly conflicted about this...not condoning auto-theft, but not sure the owner's behavior was appropriate either. Would feel totally different if the owner was in immediate danger/fear for his life, just having a hard time with the choice he made.

Again, my insight is limited to the new reports and we all know how reliable they can be...


----------



## ZDC

I think one should be allowed to protect their property


----------



## jacobh

I’m a firm believer in if u want to stop people from doing stuff make people see it won’t be tolerated. Home burglary??? Kill em. Destruction of property beat the crap out of them. Want it to stop?? Make them afraid to do it. Issue is now the lawyers and judges protect the guilty. Nobody is afraid to do anything because there’s nothing anyone can do about it


----------



## dougell

I really appreciate your level of aggression and anger Scott.I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Really don't know how I feel about what's been going on lately...yesterday somewhere outside of Philly a guy is awaken from his sleep in his house as would-be thieves were attempting to steal his car. The car owner has a permit to carry, leaves his house and shoots the would-be thieves, killing one.
> 
> I am truly conflicted about this...not condoning auto-theft, but not sure the owner's behavior was appropriate either. Would feel totally different if the owner was in immediate danger/fear for his life, just having a hard time with the choice he made.
> 
> Again, my insight is limited to the new reports and we all know how reliable they can be...


Unless that homeowner can prove his life was in danger, I think he’s screwed. Protecting your property I am all for…


----------



## jacobh

Doug it’s a shame to feel this way but seeing how people act these days is sickening!!! And the guy in the White House defends these idiots!!! Look at the riots nobody was afraid because nobody did anything but praised them. Something has to change


----------



## jacobh

Nick sadly your right. He wasn’t in clear danger. And sadly these a holes know it and that’s why they’re not afraid to do it. If caught they get slapped on the hand and told bad boy. They get out and do it all over again because nothing bad happened. It’s a vicious circle


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Really don't know how I feel about what's been going on lately...yesterday somewhere outside of Philly a guy is awaken from his sleep in his house as would-be thieves were attempting to steal his car. The car owner has a permit to carry, leaves his house and shoots the would-be thieves, killing one.
> 
> I am truly conflicted about this...not condoning auto-theft, but not sure the owner's behavior was appropriate either. Would feel totally different if the owner was in immediate danger/fear for his life, just having a hard time with the choice he made.
> 
> Again, my insight is limited to the new reports and we all know how reliable they can be...


Not enough information to go on but I would speculate that he felt an immediate and imminent threat when he confronted people trying to steal his car in the middle of the night.

I don't know squat about inner city Philly but I have a buddy who's was a cop there for over 20 years.The stories he hold me would curl your toe nails.Several years ago,he called me to tell me he was coming up to his camp for a week.It was strange because it was Sept and he normally is up here from bear season all the way through deer season.He killed a guy a few days earlier and had some administrative time off while they investigated it.It was apparently a clean shoot so they said he could go to camp.He acted like it was no big deal.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug it’s a shame to feel this way but seeing how people act these days is sickening!!! And the guy in the White House defends these idiots!!! Look at the riots nobody was afraid because nobody did anything but praised them. Something has to change


I couldn't agree more Brother.We are heading towards a vicious event and people better wake up.Right now things are more expensive and inconvenient.People are starting to get restless on many different levels but this is just the beginning.,mark my words,it's gonna get a lot worse,a lot more expensive and we're heading for a major food shortage in this country.If you aren't preparing now,you're gonna regret it.This time next year,we'll have very little food and things are gonna get ugly.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> Unless that homeowner can prove his life was in danger, I think he’s screwed. Protecting your property I am all for…


I agree. From what I understand you cannot shoot someone to stop them from taking your stuff. Unless of course they are threatening your life to do so. If they enter your house, different story.
Personally, if you are stealing my car from my driveway, make sure it is never found. Don't smash it up and then abandon it a mile away. I don't want a repaired car back. I want the insurance company to buy me a new one.


----------



## dougell

We don't know the full story.Did they threaten him or show aggression when he confronted them?He very well could have been within his rights to off the worthless punks.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> We don't know the full story.Did they threaten him or show aggression when he confronted them?He very well could have been within his rights to off the worthless punks.


If they did threaten him, I say bombs away. That said, I can't say I would want to put myself in those legal crosshairs. You never know how a judge/jury will decide or the legal process is going to play out.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I think one should be allowed to protect their property


PA is a castle doctrine state so you legally can. Obviously it isn't as straight forward as that and one needs to understand the law. But it is vastly different from a State like New Jersey or Maryland where you are expected to meekly be a victim and call the police who will come and fill out some paperwork and go on their way. You are still a victim. You still don't have your property. But paperwork has been filed away so it's all good.


----------



## Mr. October

If anyone is near Oley, PA this seminar is well worthwhile. It is part sales pitch for US Law Shield (which I actually subscribe to), but it is one of the best seminars I've seen to understand gun law and when you can and can not use deadly force. It was well worthwhile whether you wind up using US Law Shield or not. And it isn't a hardcore sales pitch either. US Law Shield Seminar at Croarms.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> If they did threaten him, I say bombs away. That said, I can't say I would want to put myself in those legal crosshairs. You never know how a judge/jury will decide or the legal process is going to play out.


Again,I'm speculating here but I doubt they apologized for the misunderstanding and planned on leaving peacfully.


----------



## nicko

I will say the deer I shot in October and December both acted very menacing and in a threatening manner towards me. I feel justified in my actions.


----------



## jacobh

Just got me these


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> We don't know the full story.Did they threaten him or show aggression when he confronted them?He very well could have been within his rights to off the worthless punks.





nicko said:


> If they did threaten him, I say bombs away. That said, I can't say I would want to put myself in those legal crosshairs. You never know how a judge/jury will decide or the legal process is going to play out.


The problem is an attorney is going to say that he never had to leave his house, meaning he intentionally put himself in harm's way, so self defense is out, and a jury will agree.

He's screwed on this one. 🥴


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> The problem is an attorney is going to say that he never had to leave his house, meaning he intentionally put himself in harm's way, so self defense is out, and a jury will agree.
> 
> He's screwed on this one. 🥴


Not accurate. In Pennsylvania, it is perfectly legal to defend you property from damage or theft. You can not just open the door and start shooting but it is perfectly legal to go out and confront the thief. You can be armed. If said thief chooses to threaten you that is a different matter.


----------



## Billy H

As much as some scumbag needs a piece of lead in his ass. Shooting a guy monkeying with your car is a losing proposition. If he was armed or coming at you with a weapon different story. But if he wasn't and you shoot him your gonna wish he had stolen your car. Would be a lot easier then hiring a defense attorney and looking at probation, loss of firearms and perhaps jail time. Besides my car is not worth taking a human life, and having to live with it. The saftey of family and myself would be when the gun comes into play in my world.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Not accurate. In Pennsylvania, it is perfectly legal to defend you property from damage or theft.


Keep it all in context though.

My reply was in regards to this.....



nicko said:


> That said, I can't say I would want to put myself in those legal crosshairs. You never know how a judge/jury will decide or the legal process is going to play out.


I'd never want to bet my legal future on a jury. They are totally unpredictable. When it comes to my life in prison being on the line, I _really_ don't want them being the thing that gets to make that decision.

(Edit.... It looks like you may have been editing and adding to your response while I was quoting and writing; I didn't intentionally selectively quote. Sorry if it appeared that way.)


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> Keep it all in context though.
> 
> My reply was in regards to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never want to bet my legal future on a jury. They are totally unpredictable. When it comes to my life in prison being on the line, I _really_ don't want them being the thing that gets to make that decision.


 I was just saying this exact same thing to my wife a couple days ago. Way to much political type bias these days. Facts be damned.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> I was just saying this exact same thing to my wife a couple days ago. Way to much political type bias these days. Facts be damned.


Facts mean _nothing_ to way too many jurors. 

WAY too many.


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> Keep it all in context though.
> 
> My reply was in regards to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never want to bet my legal future on a jury. They are totally unpredictable. When it comes to my life in prison being on the line, I _really_ don't want them being the thing that gets to make that decision.
> 
> (Edit.... It looks like you may have been editing and adding to your response while I was quoting and writing; I didn't intentionally selectively quote. Sorry if it appeared that way.)


That is why it is important to know the law. 

The single biggest thing one needs to know is that if it becomes necessary to use a gun or any other means of deadly force, shut up and lawyer up. Don't give a statement to the police at the scene. Don't give a statement to the police at the station. Don't talk to a news reporter. Don't talk to your wife or children. Don't post anything on line. Shut up. Get an attorney even if you were 1000% in the right. Will you spend the night in jail? Probably. But that is WAY better than the rest of your life.


----------



## jacobh

Mr. October said:


> Not accurate. In Pennsylvania, it is perfectly legal to defend you property from damage or theft. You can not just open the door and start shooting but it is perfectly legal to go out and confront the thief. You can be armed. If said thief chooses to threaten you that is a different matter.


Dead men can tell no lies. Your word vs nobody else’s unless there was a camera


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> Facts mean _nothing_ to way too many jurors.
> 
> WAY too many.


You would be surprised how many times a week someone legally uses a gun in Pennsylvania to defend themselves or their family. The news covers them very selectively. If people act within the law, and keep their mouths shut except with legal advice, typically it doesn't even get to court.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> That is why it is important to know the law.
> 
> The single biggest thing one needs to know is that if it becomes necessary to use a gun or any other means of deadly force, shut up and lawyer up. Don't give a statement to the police at the scene. Don't give a statement to the police at the station. Don't talk to a news reporter. Don't talk to your wife or children. Don't post anything on line. Shut up. Get an attorney even if you were 1000% in the right. Will you spend the night in jail? Probably. But that is WAY better than the rest of your life.


Absolutely.

You have no argument from me here. 👍


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> If anyone is near Oley, PA this seminar is well worthwhile. It is part sales pitch for US Law Shield (which I actually subscribe to), but it is one of the best seminars I've seen to understand gun law and when you can and can not use deadly force. It was well worthwhile whether you wind up using US Law Shield or not. And it isn't a hardcore sales pitch either. US Law Shield Seminar at Croarms.


 I see this is being held at pike township sportsman. I used to belong to that club till they started with the outlawing any firearm that wasn't a legal firearm for hunting in Pa from the range. I thought that hypocritical, but yet up until a few years ago they held live pigeon shoots. Talk about a spectical.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Dead men can tell no lies. Your word vs nobody else’s unless there was a camera


There are two alive in this instance (I think). In my rudimentary thoughts I had the "Castle Doctrine" as only protecting house. If someone is in your house you can shoot. 
Outside is a whole other ballgame. Getting clarification as I type though.

Edit: was sent this
The protections afforded by Pennsylvania’s Castle Doctrine through presumptions are set forth in PA ST 18 Pa.C.S. § 505(b)(2.1). As we wrote above, these protections are relatively extensive. As such, for the purposes of this statute, your “castle” includes your dwelling, your residence, or your car* if you are in it*.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> As much as some scumbag needs a piece of lead in his ass. Shooting a guy monkeying with your car is a losing proposition. If he was armed or coming at you with a weapon different story. But if he wasn't and you shoot him your gonna wish he had stolen your car. Would be a lot easier then hiring a defense attorney and looking at probation, loss of firearms and perhaps jail time. Besides my car is not worth taking a human life, and having to live with it. The saftey of family and myself would be when the gun comes into play in my world.


Was almost sorry that I shared until your post; THANKS.....guess you never know what exposes some folks.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> There are two alive in this instance (I think). In my rudimentary thoughts I had the "Castle Doctrine" as only protecting house. If someone is in your house you can shoot.
> Outside is a whole other ballgame. Getting clarification as I type though.


Yes . . castle doctrine is for the home. Depends where your car is. But PA law doesn't require you to stay inside while someone steals your car.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I do apologize for stirring, let's not turn this great annual thread into the A&E...

anyone heading out this week. A woman who works for me shot her first deer on Monday, a nice 8...she shot it with her Mathews Prima from a ground blind at 30 yards. She was very excited and I am very happy for her. Her GSP also scored 107 points in her first run at Natural Ability earlier this fall...she was stoked about that as well. She paid through the nose for a Friedelsheim, but Sadie is an AWESOME dog, reminds my of my first many years ago.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Yes . . castle doctrine is for the home. Depends where your car is. But PA law doesn't require you to stay inside while someone steals your car.


No but I think it does require you to not be the aggressor, and if you walk out of your house with a gun it doesn't take much of an attorney to call that aggression. 

All is good Joe, at least here. Mathias may be having another heart attack though  If you want to delete any of my posts on this feel free.


----------



## Mr. October

Likewise I'm off the topic now too. We should all be getting legal advice from a knowledgeable attorney.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Was almost sorry that I shared until your post; THANKS.....guess you never know what exposes some folks.


Your welcome Joe, I speak from experience 🤐


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> anyone heading out this week. A woman who works for me shot her first deer on Monday, a nice 8...she shot it with her Mathews Prima from a ground blind at 30 yards. She was very excited and I am very happy for her.


First deer...... a buck, an 8 point no less..... with a bow..... AND in the late season?!?

What a way to start! 👍


----------



## 12-Ringer

She told me I could share….she deserves it...she practices a lot and spent a lot of time in her blinds...she was a little uneasy in a stand...maybe next year she'll give a stand a shot and see all that she was missing.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Was almost sorry that I shared until your post; THANKS.....guess you never know what exposes some folks.


I've worked very hard for the things I have and would have no moral problem defending them,regardless of the outcome and I wouldn't lose a minute of sleep over it.I do agree with Billy 100% in that it wouldn't be worth it if you were dragged through the legal system so shoot wisely.23+ years ago,prior to the Castle doctrine I had two wannabe tough guy bikers follow me out of a bar with the intent to double team me.I went in to grab a 12 pack after work on a Friday wearing a white shirt and tie that they took offense to that.When they followed me out,I set the beer down and crushed the first guy's face before his buddy had a chance to get me from behind.When it was all said and done,neither had much life left in them.I was new to the area and when the police showed up,I was cuffed,arraigned on multiple charges and put in jail.They really didn't even want to hear my story.It was a biker bar and all of the witnesses were buddies of the two punks.They let me out the next day so I got a lawyer,thinking I had a cut and dry self -defense case.It wasn't that simple because even though those two guys started the entire ordeal and I felt I was in imminent harm,I didn't retreat and leave in my truck.I also didn't have a mark on me except for a broken hand.I went through 9 months of criminal calls,being drug through the mud like a dirt bag.In the end,my crappy attorney struck a plea deal of the day of my jury selection.My orginal plea deal at my preliminary hearing was 6-24mo less one day.They dropped all of the major charges and I ended up with multiple summary charges but had to pay over 30k in medical restitution,along with max fines,attorney fees and and three days in the county hotel.All total that night cost me over 50k.To this day,I still feel that I was in the right but regret ever going in that bar and regret not walking away.Walking away from scum was always a character flaw I had and I still haven't completely shaken it so I just try to avoid.It was an expensive lesson that could have been a lot worse at the time.Some good did come out of it though.I haven't so much as smelled a drop of alcohol since that night and two of the arresting officers are some of my best friends to this date.Kind of ironic.I'm sure with the way the law is today and a different attorney,things would be different now but it's not worth the risk.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Likewise I'm off the topic now too. We should all be getting legal advice from a knowledgeable attorney.


Pretty sure there are many who consider themselves to be knowledgeable down in the basement.


----------



## nicko

That’s one expensive 12 pack Doug.


----------



## dougell

That it was.My daughter was about a month old so it could have cost several people a lot more.It changed my attitude and perspective on a lot of things but not one of my better moments.I've never even told my kids about it but my son is getting to the age and has the attitude that he has to be clued in on how fast things can change your life.


----------



## jacobh

I’m not much of a Rap guy but u guys need to look up Tom Macdonald
Snowflakes
Fake woke great songs


----------



## Mathias

Driving earlier I came across a fresh roadkill doe in Souderton borough. Couldn’t help feeling sorry for it in that setting.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> She told me I could share….she deserves it...she practices a lot and spent a lot of time in her blinds...she was a little uneasy in a stand...maybe next year she'll give a stand a shot and see all that she was missing.


That's a great buck! Congratulations to her!!


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Driving earlier I came across a fresh roadkill doe in Souderton borough. Couldn’t help feeling sorry for it in that setting.


I hate that there are so many roadkill animals. Anti-hunters say we shouldn't hunt "defenseless" animals. As we all know they aren't defenseless. They have LOTS of defenses. But not against roads and cars. Evolution taught them how to protect themselves from humans and other predators but not against asphalt and high speed machinery.


----------



## Gene94

There are probably other forums or forms of social media more suited to this question but I know there are some knowledgeable folks here: is there a barrel length requirement on revolvers used for hunting big game in PA?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

congrats to the wife Doug she got a real good one there!! Hell between her and that boy of yours I’d stay home in the warmth and let them get the venison


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gene94 said:


> There are probably other forums or forms of social media more suited to this question but I know there are some knowledgeable folks here: is there a barrel length requirement on revolvers used for hunting big game in PA?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Almost positive there is no minimum barrel length, just can't be auto or semi-auto....believe it or not can't have a barrle LONGER than 15"...so no minimum length, but there is a maximum


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> congrats to the wife Doug she got a real good one there!! Hell between her and that boy of yours I’d stay home in the warmth and let them get the venison


Think I confused you, that's not Doug's wife, it's a woman who works with me....she shot it in Chester Springs on Monday.


----------



## dougell

LOL.Yeah,the furthest my wife leaves the house this time of year is the five steps it takes her to get to the garage.

Nice buck for the young lady.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> ...so I got a lawyer,thinking I had a cut and dry self -defense case.
> 
> I went through 9 months of criminal calls,being drug through the mud like a dirt bag.In the end,my crappy attorney struck a plea deal of the day of my jury selection.My orginal plea deal at my preliminary hearing was 6-24mo less one day.They dropped all of the major charges and I ended up with multiple summary charges but had to pay over 30k in medical restitution,along with max fines,attorney fees and and three days in the county hotel.All total that night cost me over 50k.


And that's without a firearm being involved, let alone discharged.

That's why I said above, I do _NOT_ want my fate left up to a jury and our so-called justice system.


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> Almost positive there is no minimum barrel length, just can't be auto or semi-auto....believe it or not can't have a barrle LONGER than 15"...so no minimum length, but there is a maximum


Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Driving earlier I came across a fresh roadkill doe in Souderton borough. Couldn’t help feeling sorry for it in that setting.


Sounds like fresh backstrap‘s to me.


----------



## jacobh

12-Ringer said:


> Think I confused you, that's not Doug's wife, it's a woman who works with me....she shot it in Chester Springs on Monday.


Oh my bad congrats to her lol. Yea someone I combined his and your posts


----------



## nicko

Must be warmer today than I realized. Driving home and saw a guy walking through Royersford wearing a tank top, shorts, and flip-flops. Maybe they are heated flip-flops and a heated tank top


----------



## jacobh

Some real weirdos around here Nick


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

It was/is actually beautiful outside today. Wish it would stay until April. I’ll take rain over snow any day.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Some real weirdos around here Nick


Did you ever see the guy who would walk around Rofo with the rubber horse mask? Haven't seen him / the mask in a few years.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> I've worked very hard for the things I have and would have no moral problem defending them,regardless of the outcome and I wouldn't lose a minute of sleep over it.I do agree with Billy 100% in that it wouldn't be worth it if you were dragged through the legal system so shoot wisely.23+ years ago,prior to the Castle doctrine I had two wannabe tough guy bikers follow me out of a bar with the intent to double team me.I went in to grab a 12 pack after work on a Friday wearing a white shirt and tie that they took offense to that.When they followed me out,I set the beer down and crushed the first guy's face before his buddy had a chance to get me from behind.When it was all said and done,neither had much life left in them.I was new to the area and when the police showed up,I was cuffed,arraigned on multiple charges and put in jail.They really didn't even want to hear my story.It was a biker bar and all of the witnesses were buddies of the two punks.They let me out the next day so I got a lawyer,thinking I had a cut and dry self -defense case.It wasn't that simple because even though those two guys started the entire ordeal and I felt I was in imminent harm,I didn't retreat and leave in my truck.I also didn't have a mark on me except for a broken hand.I went through 9 months of criminal calls,being drug through the mud like a dirt bag.In the end,my crappy attorney struck a plea deal of the day of my jury selection.My orginal plea deal at my preliminary hearing was 6-24mo less one day.They dropped all of the major charges and I ended up with multiple summary charges but had to pay over 30k in medical restitution,along with max fines,attorney fees and and three days in the county hotel.All total that night cost me over 50k.To this day,I still feel that I was in the right but regret ever going in that bar and regret not walking away.Walking away from scum was always a character flaw I had and I still haven't completely shaken it so I just try to avoid.It was an expensive lesson that could have been a lot worse at the time.Some good did come out of it though.I haven't so much as smelled a drop of alcohol since that night and two of the arresting officers are some of my best friends to this date.Kind of ironic.I'm sure with the way the law is today and a different attorney,things would be different now but it's not worth the risk.


Sadly, I can relate to pretty much all of this Doug. I was in a very similar situation twice. Sometimes we get into situations where you’re damned either way. I’d rather go down blazing. Age helps some of that, but pride is still hard to swallow.


----------



## perryhunter4

Very nice buck your co-worker got Joe!!

Did anybody get out this week since Saturday? We have some snow rolling in tonight and temps drop a good bit again over weekend. I have to get out and take stds down in the next few weeks. 

I agree with many…. I’ll take winter but the snow can stay away. Or if it’s going to snow…bring it rather than 5-6 inches and ice mixed in…. Makes it really tough to clean up.


----------



## nick060200

Killed a nice doe. Seen a total of about 8 tonight.


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> Did you ever see the guy who would walk around Rofo with the rubber horse mask? Haven't seen him / the mask in a few years.


No but I see this cornball a fair amount on the bridge


----------



## perryhunter4

Uh oh guys…. I just saw that Mathias bought a brand new #60 Levitate


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Uh oh guys…. I just saw that Mathias bought a brand new #60 Levitate


How rounds does the magazine hold on that weapon?


----------



## Mathias

Last weeks news ph4 😉 
_Ordered _it, won’t see it for weeks. Updated version of the best hunting bow ever built.
Old school single shot.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Killed a nice doe. Seen a total of about 8 tonight.


Congrats! Did you kill her with the V3X?


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> How rounds does the magazine hold on that weapon?


30 arrows 

Sorry folks in California your gonna need to get the 10 round mags


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> Congrats! Did you kill her with the V3X?


The picture implies with the knife


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> The picture implies with the knife


Knowing Nick, that is a possibility…lol!


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Last weeks news ph4
> _Ordered _it, won’t see it for weeks. Updated version of the best hunting bow ever built.
> Old school single shot.


Didn’t you get that one being sold on here… with the tan riser and subalpine limbs? I figured you were able to grab that one by the thread.


----------



## Mathias

perryhunter4 said:


> Didn’t you get that one being sold on here… with the tan riser and subalpine limbs? I figured you were able to grab that one by the thread.


I didn’t but I know who did.
I prefer the grey color.


----------



## yetihunter1

So curious, anyone going to the GAO Show this year? My BIL who i got into hunting recently is dead set on going so i will be taking him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Last few years, even before Covid, it really declined…unless you want to shoot their course, have a deer officially scored, or look for an outfitted hunt it really is like going to an outback yard sale….just my .02.

We won’t be going and it was a long standing tradition for us. Went with my wife and kids almost every year up until 2017ish


----------



## yetihunter1

Yeah, i have been going the last couple years. My kids love it because of the animals and everything but not bringing them this year because of Covid. My BIL is set on going and shooting all the bows, which i told him could take a while because of lines. Tried to say lets go to LAS for a day to do that but he is deadset on the show.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Last few years, ..... it really declined…
> 
> We won’t be going and it was a long standing tradition for us.


Like most every other outdoor related show, sportsman's show, gunshow, etc.

Unfortunately, I think their heyday has passed. 

All of that stuff used to be huge, and looked forward to every year. Now, the ones that even manage to survive, all seem to be in decline and shadows of their former selves. 😟


----------



## dougell

We went last year at the last minute on sunday.I thought it was worth the drive on a lousy sunday in Feb.There are some cool thing you can check out and buy that you wouldn't otherwise ever see or think about.Nothing earth shattering but better than sitting at home plucking your finger nails off one by one.


----------



## Schleprock1

I'm only about 14 miles away from the Farm Show building. If I go it will be an evening after 3. I think it's an $8 ticket. Generally takes me less than 3 hours to see everything I'm interested in, and a whole lot I'm not.


----------



## CBB

Thinking about going, not 100% yet


----------



## LetThemGrow

I’d like to…traditional practice, but agree that it is declining in value to me. I enjoyed shooting in the large arena, haven’t shot since they moved the location.


----------



## jacobh

I use to go every year then got tired of fighting to see stuff. I just wait for it to come out now


----------



## vonfoust

Planning stages for planting. Reading that turnips shouldn't be planted two years in a row on the same ground. Anyone know if radishes are ok to rotate with turnips? Any experiences with turnips more than once?


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> ..... sitting at home plucking your finger nails off one by one.


Pics?


----------



## CBB

vonfoust said:


> Planning stages for planting. Reading that turnips shouldn't be planted two years in a row on the same ground. Anyone know if radishes are ok to rotate with turnips? Any experiences with turnips more than once?



No experience here, but I'm in a similar situation with my cornfield. Considering oats for spring and brassica for fall. Then corn again next year. 

Cornfield 2 we will fertilize and plant corn again. 

Probably frost seed my chicory plot with some clover.

Not sure about plot #4 yet. It was a mix of commercial megaplot. May put green patch plus in it for a fall plot. Also considered putting clover and chicory in it and planting pear and apple trees. Mow the perennials and let the trees get established.


----------



## nicko

After our exhausting and failed attempt at putting in food plots up in Potter with a rototiller (ie - bringing a knife to a gun fight), I'll pass on food plots moving forward. They ended up being more like patches than plots. And I ended up with a strained elbow tendon from it that took months to settle down.

Got a NIB leftover 2019 Ritual 35 last year that I am happy with so I will roll with that and my backup bows for the foreseeable future. I may look to upgrade my flintlock to a better gun but aside from that, I tend to be a creature of habit with my equipment. If I like it and I know what to expect, I stick with it.


----------



## CBB

nicko said:


> After our exhausting and failed attempt at putting in food plots up in Potter with a rototiller (ie - bringing a knife to a gun fight), I'll pass on food plots moving forward. They ended up being more like patches than plots. And I ended up with a strained elbow tendon from it that took months to settle down.
> 
> Got a NIB leftover 2019 Ritual 35 last year that I am happy with so I will roll with that and my backup bows for the foreseeable future. I may look to upgrade my flintlock to a better gun but aside from that, I tend to be a creature of habit with my equipment. If I like it and I know what to expect, I stick with it.



Assuming Noone around with a tractor for hire?


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> Pics?


I sit on a chair in front of a computer for 11 hours a days and I'm not wired to do that.I'm OK as long as I can get outside after work and on the weekends.Winters with single digit temps,short days and too much snow to walk in drives me out of my mind.I feel like a caged animal.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> After our exhausting and failed attempt at putting in food plots up in Potter with a rototiller (ie - bringing a knife to a gun fight), I'll pass on food plots moving forward. They ended up being more like patches than plots. And I ended up with a strained elbow tendon from it that took months to settle down.
> 
> Got a NIB leftover 2019 Ritual 35 last year that I am happy with so I will roll with that and my backup bows for the foreseeable future. I may look to upgrade my flintlock to a better gun but aside from that, I tend to be a creature of habit with my equipment. If I like it and I know what to expect, I stick with it.


Get an RMC.You'll be glad you did.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Planning stages for planting. Reading that turnips shouldn't be planted two years in a row on the same ground. Anyone know if radishes are ok to rotate with turnips? Any experiences with turnips more than once?


Of the three macronutrients that you need to be aware of (nitrogen, potassium, and phosphorus) Turnips are toughest on the nitrogen; that is the primary reason that recommendations exist NOT to plant them in back to back seasons. The issue with turnips and radish is that they are both brassicas and both have negative impact on the nitrogen in the soil. You can help replenish nitrogen in a lot of ways, from chemical fertilizers and emulsions to compost and manure, a very healthy method in our application as hunters is cover-cropping...a simple process in which you plant a fast growing crop, early and them mow and till directly into the soil, some refer to it as green manure. This is what we have done with great success, primarily using buckwheat and cereal rye...both are very easy to plant and hearty to grow in very diverse conditions. We tend to plant it in early spring, usually around the PA turkey opener, we cut around 4th of July, and replant with whatever brassica/tubers we want end of July. They both serve several purposes and are truly an attractant all spring, in fact may times we'll even broadcast clover to grow along with it...we often get photos of several deer chowing down in our plots May-July. :Last season we didn't even till the buckwheat under, instead we cut planted our brassica, then mowed the buckwheat over top and packed down with the ATVs and UTVs. The buckwheat severed as a moisture retention barrier and protection for the seed and as it broke down it provided the nutrients the soil that the brassicas need to thrive. We have done this back-to-back-to-back years with no issue.

The radishes are nice as they drill deep and break-up the soil, helping to create/maintain a good soil bed, but if you don't plan to reinvigorate the soil, specifically with nitrogen, I don't know that I'd plant turnips and radishes back-to-back go rounds. Anyone who does this knows it requires a little bit of a love of the labor as it doesn't take much for all your expenses and effort to fall to the wayside. Trying to keep as many odds in your favor is always a good idea.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> Assuming Noone around with a tractor for hire?


Honestly, I really don't care to try again. My buddy was the one who wanted to give it a go. The president of out lease puts in food plots every year and I'm more than content to let others who know what they are doing keep doing what they are doing. And it's 4.5 hours away so it would take multiple trips to do it right and I'm just not interested enough to do that.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Of the three macronutrients that you need to be aware of (nitrogen, potassium, and phosphorus) Turnips are toughest on the nitrogen; that is the primary reason that recommendations exist NOT to plant them in back to back seasons. The issue with turnips and radish is that they are both brassicas and both have negative impact on the nitrogen in the soil. You can help replenish nitrogen in a lot of ways, from chemical fertilizers and emulsions to compost and manure, a very healthy method in our application as hunters is cover-cropping...a simple process in which you plant a fast growing crop, early and them mow and till directly into the soil, some refer to it as green manure. This is what we have done with great success, primarily using buckwheat and cereal rye...both are very easy to plant and hearty to grow in very diverse conditions. We tend to plant it in early spring, usually around the PA turkey opener, we cut around 4th of July, and replant with whatever brassica/tubers we want end of July. They both serve several purposes and are truly an attractant all spring, in fact may times we'll even broadcast clover to grow along with it...we often get photos of several deer chowing down in our plots May-July. :Last season we didn't even till the buckwheat under, instead we cut planted our brassica, then mowed the buckwheat over top and packed down with the ATVs and UTVs. The buckwheat severed as a moisture retention barrier and protection for the seed and as it broke down it provided the nutrients the soil that the brassicas need to thrive. We have done this back-to-back-to-back years with no issue.
> 
> The radishes are nice as they drill deep and break-up the soil, helping to create/maintain a good soil bed, but if you don't plan to reinvigorate the soil, specifically with nitrogen, I don't know that I'd plant turnips and radishes back-to-back go rounds. Anyone who does this knows it requires a little bit of a love of the labor as it doesn't take much for all your expenses and effort to fall to the wayside. Trying to keep as many odds in your favor is always a good idea.
> 
> Hope this helps a little.


This right here......I have neither the time, interest, equipment or patience to do this. Makes me realize how futile our lame attempt really was.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Get an RMC.You'll be glad you did.


Do these guns shoot patched round balls or do they have a high fast twist barrel for sabots?


----------



## dougell

They used to make one with a 1/48" twist that was suitable for round balls.They're just green mountain barrels so they may be able to make one if that's what you want.Both of mine are 1/28" so we shoot sabots and 240gr XTP's.I've never seen a deer run out of sight and usually they don't go 25 yards.I'd take the XTP's over a round ball any day.Green mountain barrel,L&R LOCK and removeable breech.About as good as you'll get without having a custom one made.


----------



## jacobh

I shoot a online so not sure if it’s the same as a flintlock but I just got fury universal bullets. They’re a 50 cal bullet. No sabot. They’re super accurate but haven’t shot anything with them yet


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> Get an RMC.You'll be glad you did.


This…..You won’t be disappointed Nicko. I own one as well. I posted pics on here awhile back. Gun shoots lights out with open sights. I owned one for many years…traded my older one in last year for a newer model. The lock, green Mtn barrel, breech, etc….all top notch parts. Built in Bellefonte PA. I wouldn’t trade mine for anything. Mine likes the Hornady ML Monoflex (used to shoot the XTP’s). 
I would highly recommend.


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> This…..You won’t be disappointed Nicko. I own one as well. I posted pics on here awhile back. Gun shoots lights out with open sights. I owned one for many years…traded my older one in last year for a newer model. The lock, green Mtn barrel, breech, etc….all top notch parts. Built in Bellefonte PA. I wouldn’t trade mine for anything. Mine likes the Hornady ML Monoflex (used to shoot the XTP’s).
> I would highly recommend.


Good to hear. I checked their website and all guns are out of stock right now. I'll need to contact them to get an idea on turnaround time for new builds.

What is the adjustment like on the rear sights they use? The sight on my Traditions PA pellet has no clicks for incremental adjustment. Loosen the set screw and the rear sight will slide further than you want and make you start all over again.


----------



## dougell

I never tried the monoflex.They seem like they'd load similar to a powerbelt but not blow up like a grenade.Are they expensive?


----------



## dougell

I was thinking of the bore drivers.


----------



## nicko

Question for those with experience selling guns......my Dad had a collection of guns (handguns, rifles, shotguns) that he accumulated over the years and as a retirement hobby. Far more than I want or need and my brothers and sister have no interest. I'll keep a couple handguns and a Henry rifle for myself but the rest we will sell.

What are legalities that need to be followed to sell handguns, rifles, shotguns, AR?


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Good to hear. I checked their website and all guns are out of stock right now. I'll need to contact them to get an idea on turnaround time for new builds.
> 
> What is the adjustment like on the rear sights they use? The sight on my Traditions PA pellet has no clicks for incremental adjustment. Loosen the set screw and the rear sight will slide further than you want and make you start all over again.


Give them a call. I was on a waiting list last year but they were fast. They have a metal fiber optics sight…the back adjusts with a small screw both vertical and horizontal…you do need to be careful adjusting it…a little goes a long way.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> I never tried the monoflex.They seem like they'd load similar to a powerbelt but not blow up like a grenade.Are they expensive?


I love them and they shoot tight! They went up a little with this damn economy..but not bad…$30 for 20. I am going to shoot them in my online too. They do some damage too. Tons of other positive reviews on the net (very very few negatives).


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> I love them and they shoot tight! They went up a little with this damn economy..but not bad…$30 for 20. I am going to shoot them in my online too. They do some damage too. Tons of other positive reviews on the net (very very few negatives).


They look very much like the TC shockwaves I've been shooting.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> ... sitting at home plucking your finger nails off one by





Pyme said:


> Pics?





dougell said:


> I sit on a chair in front of a computer for 11 hours a days and I'm not wired to do that.I'm OK as long as I can get outside after work and on the weekends.Winters with single digit temps,short days and too much snow to walk in drives me out of my mind.I feel like a caged animal.


So..... No pics? 🥴

😎😉😅


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Planning stages for planting. Reading that turnips shouldn't be planted two years in a row on the same ground. Anyone know if radishes are ok to rotate with turnips? Any experiences with turnips more than once?


My understanding of breaking the planting cycle of brassicas is due to disease and pest problems that could occur with repeated successional plantings. I don’t think switching from turnip to radish will change anything.

But I also think that if you grew a summer crop it would break the cycle and allow you to plant brassicas again for winter if so desired.

Certainly the nitrogen challenge is real, and can be addressed with synthetic inputs or by crop rotation and seed/plant choices.


----------



## CBB

nicko said:


> Question for those with experience selling guns......my Dad had a collection of guns (handguns, rifles, shotguns) that he accumulated over the years and as a retirement hobby. Far more than I want or need and my brothers and sister have no interest. I'll keep a couple handguns and a Henry rifle for myself but the rest we will sell.
> 
> What are legalities that need to be followed to sell handguns, rifles, shotguns, AR?



Depending on the value and how many he has it may be better to hire a 3rd party and auction them off. Then you're not responsible for the legalities. Not to mention people are paying top dollar right now for firearms.
Any handgun and semi auto should be transferred via ffl.
Legally in PA rifles and shotguns can be sold ftf or can be mailed within the state no ffl required. It's wise to get copies of driver licenses for your records.

But given the state of current affairs anything I sell that is a firearm is transferred at a ffl out of my name. C.y.a.


----------



## forkhorn83

perryhunter4 said:


> This…..You won’t be disappointed Nicko. I own one as well. I posted pics on here awhile back. Gun shoots lights out with open sights. I owned one for many years…traded my older one in last year for a newer model. The lock, green Mtn barrel, breech, etc….all top notch parts. Built in Bellefonte PA. I wouldn’t trade mine for anything. Mine likes the Hornady ML Monoflex (used to shoot the XTP’s).
> I would highly recommend.


I couldn’t agree with this more. I don’t post much on here, but Doug was nice enough to give me feedback on RMC’s last year. Finally was able to get my hands on one this year and killed a deer with it a few weeks ago. Been hunting with TC’s for 20 years and everything about the RMC is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

nicko said:


> Question for those with experience selling guns......my Dad had a collection of guns (handguns, rifles, shotguns) that he accumulated over the years and as a retirement hobby. Far more than I want or need and my brothers and sister have no interest. I'll keep a couple handguns and a Henry rifle for myself but the rest we will sell.
> 
> What are legalities that need to be followed to sell handguns, rifles, shotguns, AR?


Any Ruger M77MKII’s by chance? If so let me know and I’ll be more than happy to make the sale fast, easy and painless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Last few years, even before Covid, it really declined…unless you want to shoot their course, have a deer officially scored, or look for an outfitted hunt it really is like going to an outback yard sale….just my .02.
> 
> We won’t be going and it was a long standing tradition for us. Went with my wife and kids almost every year up until 2017ish


I feel the same. I usually spend all my time in the room with the guns and accessories and that one room really hasn't been worth the price of admission because after about 9:30 you can't get near any of the booths. And I sincerely doubt LAX Ammo or any of the other bulk ammo dealers will be there with any inventory this year. 

The archery room has had less and less vendors every year.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I'm only about 14 miles away from the Farm Show building. If I go it will be an evening after 3. I think it's an $8 ticket. Generally takes me less than 3 hours to see everything I'm interested in, and a whole lot I'm not.


I'm only about an hour away. I may do the same if I decide to go. I'll have to make up a story for my wife. She is deathly afraid of COVID. I assume at some point we are all going to get it.


----------



## perryhunter4

Thread has been quiet! PSU Wrestling blasted Michigan tonight 29-6… I don’t get Big 10 network but listened on radio and they were tough tonight!! Going to be a great next Friday against Iowa. 
Speaking of sheds, I had a quite a few bucks across 6 cams shed already. 2 shed weeks back..some half racks too. One mature one.


----------



## 138104

I had 2 bucks on camera today and both were still holding.


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> Thread has been quiet! PSU Wrestling blasted Michigan tonight 29-6… I don’t get Big 10 network but listened on radio and they were tough tonight!! Going to be a great next Friday against Iowa.
> Speaking of sheds, I had a quite a few bucks across 6 cams shed already. 2 shed weeks back..some half racks too. One mature one.


Big 10 basketball has been awesome lately. It's got to be the most competitive basketball division in the NCAA.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I had 2 bucks on camera today and both were still holding.


Had this cam sitting in the house so decided to put it out 300 yards behind the house a couple days ago. Have a few little guys still holding. Not unusual here to see a buck or two holding into the spring. I should probably hunt here more.


----------



## Billy H

Montour County hunters. Some monkey business going on! 
Laboratory animals, who knows If these things are injected with some disease. Can these things survive the cold? 








Monkey on loose in Pennsylvania after crash on way to laboratory


Police advise people not to approach cynomolgus monkey believed to be on the loose near Danville after Friday crash




www.theguardian.com


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Montour County hunters. Some monkey business going on!
> Laboratory animals, who knows If these things are injected with some disease. Can these things survive the cold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monkey on loose in Pennsylvania after crash on way to laboratory
> 
> 
> Police advise people not to approach cynomolgus monkey believed to be on the loose near Danville after Friday crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


I can’t find anything in the digest to when monkey season opens. Does anyone know?


----------



## CBB

Perry24 said:


> I can’t find anything in the digest to when monkey season opens. Does anyone know?



S
S
S
....



Wash..rinse.. repeat


----------



## Billy H

Careful the monkeys shoot back.


----------



## nicko

If the antis here about people hunting monkeys, they will surely go bananas.


----------



## Mathias

Those things give me the willies 🐒 😣


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> I can’t find anything in the digest to when monkey season opens. Does anyone know?


Well, like guys were saying when that guy shot that red stag or whatever it was a few months ago.....

If there's no _closed_ season, that must mean...... 

Right?


----------



## jacobh

Well many years ago we had 2 herds of Corsican rams that ran around limerick. We talked to game commission they said it’s not a game animal so it falls into the police. Police said it’s game commission. Then they said if they’re on your property kill them. So we hunted those rams for many years. Was great off-season practice


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Montour County hunters. Some monkey business going on!
> Laboratory animals, who knows If these things are injected with some disease. Can these things survive the cold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monkey on loose in Pennsylvania after crash on way to laboratory
> 
> 
> Police advise people not to approach cynomolgus monkey believed to be on the loose near Danville after Friday crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Could make for some interesting trail cam pics.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> If the antis here about people *hunting* monkeys, they will surely go bananas.


There. I fixed it for you.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Unless those monkeys were being tested for how antifreeze in the blood system affects life span, I doubt they survived the temps last night!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> There. I fixed it for you.


True, but the banana/monkey pun is lost when you remove that word….


----------



## Pyme

Are flu flus appropriate for the treetop shots?


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Montour County hunters. Some monkey business going on!
> Laboratory animals, who knows If these things are injected with some disease. Can these things survive the cold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monkey on loose in Pennsylvania after crash on way to laboratory
> 
> 
> Police advise people not to approach cynomolgus monkey believed to be on the loose near Danville after Friday crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


 I'll be out with the bow looking to do same late season monkey hunting 

If some of you guys want to meet up we could get the boom sticks and do drives.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I'll be out with the bow looking to do same late season monkey hunting
> 
> If some of you guys want to meet up we could get the boom sticks and do drives.


We shouldn't be laughing about this too hard considering all the states with invasive species problems. I'm fairly certain Florida and Texas aren't going to have any native wildlife left by the time the invasive either eat it all or run them out of house and home. Not that I think 3 monkeys is going to turn into a monkey infestation but this is exactly how this stuff happens.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Last I heard they had caught all but one of those monkeys. 

Pretty damn cold round here at 0 degrees last night for a little monkey native to Asia. Probably more humane to freeze to death then be a laboratory test subject though.


----------



## jacobh

Baby Sasquatch’s will be the talk of Pa soon


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Baby Sasquatch’s will be the talk of Pa soon


Should we set size limits?


----------



## jacobh

Haha


----------



## Billy H

Glad to see this one made it so far. Still one more week till seasons over. Week and a half ago Caught a poacher that shot a nice 8 here with no recovery. Had the nerve to call in a tracker. That’s how I caught them. Tracker wouldn’t lie when I stopped them walking out of our cut bean field.


----------



## CBB

Went up on the ice with my boy while he fished. I haven't been on the ice in 10 or 11 years. Was nice to be up there. He caught a small muskie and a pike while I was there. After I left the perch started up a bit then the pike moved in again


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> Went up on the ice with my boy while he fished. I haven't been on the ice in 10 or 11 years. Was nice to be up there. He caught a small muskie and a pike while I was there. After I left the perch started up a bit then the pike moved in again


How thick was the ice? Guys were out hard water fishing up on Antietam lake today outside of Reading.


----------



## CBB

nicko said:


> How thick was the ice? Guys were out hard water fishing up on Antietam lake today outside of Reading.


Anywhere from 6-9 inches. He's up on Kinzua


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Glad to see this one made it so far. Still one more week till seasons over. Week and a half ago Caught a poacher that shot a nice 8 here with no recovery. Had the nerve to call in a tracker. That’s how I caught them. Tracker wouldn’t lie when I stopped them walking out of our cut bean field.
> View attachment 7552126


That really sucks!!! What the F is wrong with people? Did the tracker have a dog?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> That really sucks!!! What the F is wrong with people? Did the tracker have a dog?


 Yes , tracker was a nice guy. Got his card in case I need him in the future. Works for free , just whatever you tip. Poacher/ trespasser lied to him as well. Dirtbags are nothing new here . You guys see me bellyaching all the time.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7552187


LOL. A car hit,, now you went and jinxed me!


----------



## jacobh

Billy is that near home? I know a lot of idiots sneaking around us. Makes hunting very miserable in our area. Dosent matter how hard I work. 1 idiot and it’s all out the window


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Billy is that near home? I know a lot of idiots sneaking around us. Makes hunting very miserable in our area. Dosent matter how hard I work. 1 idiot and it’s all out the window


It’s a plague in SE Pa. 
He’s safe Billy luckily they move little this time of year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Sure is. No place to hunt then when u do have a place guys sneak. Terrible


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Billy is that near home? I know a lot of idiots sneaking around us. Makes hunting very miserable in our area. Dosent matter how hard I work. 1 idiot and it’s all out the window


Yes , it's 3 minutes from my house. I've come to the conclusion you will never stop it completely but you can try.


----------



## jacobh

I caught a few over the years on my moms property and same BS story. Oh I thought it was so and so property. Yea it’s across the street and posted!!! I hate people


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some may remember when I shared but similar thing happened to me…got a call for some help, met the hunter at shopping center parking lot with Fawn. Said he had permission to be on the land we were searching. We ended up behind a church in Boothwyn, again all the while he’s saying he has permission. I didn’t see any posted signs or purple paint and he’s waving at folks in the parking lot, so I think it’s all good..wrong!!! He was trespassing from the start, even his ladder stand was on private property. Deputy warden was great, local police too….I don’t know what the final penalties were for him as I was told I could leave once they asked him for his identification.

That’s part of what I meant when I asked, “what the F is wrong with people”. In the grand scheme of things I was also trespassing, but it didn’t take but a few minutes of explaining and the hunter did fess up that he reached out to me.

I’ve never charged a dime or asked for compensation. Most have offered a few bucksl, one guy in Montco pitched me a $100 and we didn’t even find his buck…we worked pretty hard and travels almost 80-mins one way to get there….I really did appreciate it, but it wasn’t expected.


----------



## Mr. October

Anyone got a good recipe for monkey? Asking for a friend . . .


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Anyone got a good recipe for monkey? Asking for a friend . . .


Try the smokers thread😁
The whole thing is bad news. laboratory monkeys escaping . Accident or not , no excuse for it.
The report I just saw said they have all been rounded up. Three were euthanized but they wouldn't say why, ???


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Billy H

Your slipping up. You forgot the trespasser.


----------



## Mathias

He’s on the smoker!


Billy H said:


> Your slipping up. You forgot the trespasser.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Anyone got a good recipe for monkey? Asking for a friend . . .


No.

And you need new friends. 😲😅


----------



## nicko

C’mon guys……this is about archery…..stop monkeying around.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Billy H

Careful what you post fellas. Kletus banned me for posting a picture of Clyde from every which way but loose sticking up hisindex finger. In of all sections A&E. have you ever looked at the meme threads in there😉


----------



## nicko

Last week if the season in the special reg units. Anybody looking to get out, looking to put one more in the freezer, just go to enjoy being out, etc?


----------



## perryhunter4

Took the dog out with me and walked the woods all morning. About 5 hours and it awesome just to be out again. Saw some leftover sign, dug into some tracks and followed to some beds, pulled some cams, saw a flock of some big turkeys, etc…great start to the day.

Good luck to those still hunting this week in the spec regs. areas.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7552482


When is your 2022 calendar featuring your art work coming out?


----------



## Billy H

Wonder what did this and how this shed buck will fare the rest of winter. Looks like the neighbors typical work.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> C’mon guys……this is about archery…..stop monkeying around.


Yeah . . it's gone ape s__t in here . . .


----------



## Mathias

Today’s lesson


----------



## ezshot81

Walked the property this morning. Came across an area with several beds with blood. Dark thick blood. Blood and diarrhea on the ground all around the beds. Walked a little farther and the doe was laying in the laurel waiting for me to pass. I took another step and up and away she went. The dog didn't give chase, surprisingly. On the way back to the house the dog picked up her trail and up the hill he went. I saw the doe running on the hill with the dog about 20 yards behind. Figuring it was the same one I followed as quick as I could but by the time I could get up the hill I heard a crash and came upon the doe completely exhausted laying on the ground with the dog locking blood from the butt. Go the pup back to the house and went back to the doe. Took about half hour. When I arrived she was dead. Still blood coming from but. Called game commission said it is not something they would test and that I could handle it myself. Miscarriage? Ehd?


----------



## jacobh

Right til u shoot it on a Sunday out of season then your in deep crap


----------



## 12-Ringer

ezshot81 said:


> Walked the property this morning. Came across an area with several beds with blood. Dark thick blood. Blood and diarrhea on the ground all around the beds. Walked a little farther and the doe was laying in the laurel waiting for me to pass. I took another step and up and away she went. The dog didn't give chase, surprisingly. On the way back to the house the dog picked up her trail and up the hill he went. I saw the doe running on the hill with the dog about 20 yards behind. Figuring it was the same one I followed as quick as I could but by the time I could get up the hill I heard a crash and came upon the doe completely exhausted laying on the ground with the dog locking blood from the butt. Go the pup back to the house and went back to the doe. Took about half hour. When I arrived she was dead. Still blood coming from but. Called game commission said it is not something they would test and that I could handle it myself. Miscarriage? Ehd?


Hard to say…nature can be tough


----------



## nicko

Sounds like possibly hit by a car and internal damage.


----------



## ezshot81

Thought possible car as well. Looked her over well didn't see any missing hair or anything that looked like an impact spot. Good size so the carnivores will eat good.


----------



## Billy H

Might have been a monkey attack 😶


----------



## nicko

Monkeys attacked Tampa Bay tonight. Great game right to the end.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Monkeys attacked Tampa Bay tonight. Great game right to the end.


Was an entertaining game with the exception of Commentary by Collinsworth. I don't think he completed one sentence without the word Bradey in it. To the point of nausea.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Was an entertaining game with the exception of Commentary by Collinsworth. I don't think he completed one sentence without the word Bradey in it. To the point of nausea.


Hahaha….my wife said almost the same exact thing….when I told her he was a former player, she’s said, “figures”…wouldn’t be someone with a graduate degree in communications or anything making high 6-figures …


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy H said:


> Was an entertaining game with the exception of Commentary by Collinsworth. I don't think he completed one sentence without the word Bradey in it. To the point of nausea.


I can’t stand Collinsworth. He and Joe Buck should start their own commentating broadcast and move to the CFL.


----------



## jacobh

Last 3 games decided by field goals and all won by visitors!!!! Come on Bills


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thinking the winner of tonight’s game wins it all…..


----------



## Red Eye 81

Whatever happened to defense in the NFL??? Pathetic.


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Wonder what did this and how this shed buck will fare the rest of winter. Looks like the neighbors typical work.
> 
> View attachment 7552659


The one last monkey that is still out there got ahold of him


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Might have been a monkey attack 😶


I didn't see that you beat me too the joke 🙁


----------



## 12-Ringer

What a game!!


----------



## nicko

So many great young arms at quarterback in the NFL… Think a new golden age of quarterbacks is upon us. All these games this weekend were outstanding


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Very competitive and enjoyable games to watch, hope the rest are as well. Almost hate to see a team lose when they keep trading blows like the Bills and Chiefs did, but somebody has to win.

Was enjoying watching the Rams dominate the Buccaneers... till they fell apart. Their lack of offense or ability to hold on to the ball certainly left the door open for the comeback. Glad the Buccaneers are out though... as well as the Packers.


----------



## Billy H

_I don't see anyone beating the rams. _


12-Ringer said:


> What a game!!


 Was going to hit the sack before it was over . Glad I stayed up.


----------



## Mathias

My poor Bills, once again the bridesmaid.

Speaking of QB’s why can’t the Eagles _ever _have a great one? One of the reasons I’ve always disliked that team.


----------



## jacobh

I’m a steeler guy so my dreams were crushed a ways back lol. I saw a horror story they may use Rudolph next year!!! If so I may switch teams lol


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> My poor Bills, once again the bridesmaid.
> 
> Speaking of QB’s why can’t the Eagles _ever _have a great one?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think something about Emotional Intelligence is the problem here....I still remember when they let Chris Carter go because he only caught touchdowns (lol)....

Hopefully some good games this weekend.


----------



## Schleprock1

If you look back at how the game progressed in the last 2 minutes, in the Bill's last possession when they completed the first pass down the field they called time out instead of running up and spiking the ball or completing another play. Had the went the other way there would not have been 13 seconds left on the clock after they scored. Of course who knows what conversation they had during that time out that may have led to them scoring? Hindsight is always 2020.
Mahomes is an awesome quarterback. Can't take that away from him.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Wonder what did this and how this shed buck will fare the rest of winter. Looks like the neighbors typical work.
> 
> View attachment 7552659


Based on location, a high shot (somebody's out there right now talking about how he shot one through "the void"... 🤐 )that's getting puss-y, and he's licking the heck out of it trying to heal it.

If it clears up, he'll be fine, if it gets infected deep and spreads, well, your neighbor killed another one.


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> Based on location, a high shot (somebody's out there right now talking about how he shot one through "the void"... 🤐 )that's getting puss-y, and he's licking the heck out of it trying to heal it.
> 
> If it clears up, he'll be fine, if it gets infected deep and spreads, well, your neighbor killed another one.


 I thought about this a little and I am wondering if it’s the same buck the lawbreakers couldn’t find a couple weeks ago. Looks like the bases are pretty big. Could the injury have sped up his shedding antlers if they weren’t ready to drop? Regardless the rack will be messed up now.


----------



## jacobh

Looks gangrenous already with all the pus


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> My poor Bills, once again the bridesmaid.
> 
> Speaking of QB’s why can’t the Eagles _ever _have a great one? One of the reasons I’ve always disliked that team.


What do u mean??? Last season Howie Roseman said Eagles are a QB factory lol


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Regardless the rack will be messed up now.


If he lives, I wouldn't expect a wound like that to have any effect on next year's antlers.

I've always heard the funky antler stuff came from limb injuries, and then the odd antler grew on the opposite side of the injured limb. Nature sure works in strange ways sometimes.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Looks gangrenous already with all the pus


Could be. 🥴


----------



## Billy H

Yep, by the looks of things he is probably a goner


----------



## dougell

I'm no vet but you'd be surprised what they can survive.I used to live in PRD where the deer were tame in and around the residential areas.There was a big non-typical 13 point that had an arrow sticking in it's neck and one high in the rear leg at the same time.I heard a woman actually removed the arrow from its neck but by the next fall,he was almost completely normall except for a huge lump in his neck.Never did hear about his final outcome.

Last Aug we were on vacation and I had a horse come down with a cellulitis infection in his front hock.My neighbor(farmer)was feeding them and even had his daughter(new vet)check him out.She wrapped the leg and by the time I got home 3 days later.the back of his hock blew completely out.It was disgusting.It looked like someone shot it at close range with a shotgun.I thought for sure he was a gonner.I gave him two shots of exceed and kept him wrapped for 5 months.It took that long but he's as good as new.Wild Animals have crazy immune systems.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Wild Animals have crazy immune systems.


It almost seems cruel, in a reverse sort of way, sometimes.

You almost wish that nature would allow them to die, out of mercy, when you see some of the things that they end up living through.


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> It almost seems cruel, in a reverse sort of way, sometimes.
> 
> You almost wish that nature would allow them to die, out of mercy, when you see some of the things that they end up living through.


I think nature works as intended. The tough live and spread those strong genes and the weak die.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> I think nature works as intended. The tough live and spread those strong genes and the weak die.


I don't disagree.

Just saying that sometimes it's hard to watch.


----------



## dougell

It works the same way with people.It's not too hard to look around and see that the gene pool has deteriorated.Every time I feel low about myself,I go into the one Sheetz store and walk out feeling like there's hope for a guy like me.


----------



## Mathias

Think that’s bad, try a Wa-Wa 🤣


----------



## 12-Ringer

7-Eleven is by far the worst of those three


----------



## nicko

Turkey Hill is a small step above 7-11.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Isn't there one that won't even let you in, you have to drive through...maybe Swiss Farms?


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Think that’s bad, try a Wa-Wa 🤣


Ten years ago or so,my daughter ran in a rodeo off the Atlantic city expressway,about 10 miles from AC.To get there I took the NE extension of the turnpike before crossing the river.That road was so bad that both of my tail lights were busted and just hanging.The next morning I went a few miles down the road and stopped at a WAWA to grab some coffee and a roll of duct tape.Wow,it looked like a human version of Noah's Ark.They didn't have Duct tape so I went across the road to a Midas.The guy behind the counter didn't speak a lick of English but he loaned me a roll of tape for a small coffee next door.The rodeo was cool but I wouldn't last a week in that enviroment.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> 7-Eleven is by far the worst of those three


Agreed, 7-Eleven and Dunkin are neck and neck for me.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Isn't there one that won't even let you in, you have to drive through...maybe Swiss Farms?


Definitely Swiss farms… Drive-through milk


----------



## nicko

A lot of people complain about Wawa but I like their coffee and their food. Doesn’t matter if you hit one of their stores in Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Delaware, or further south. You know exactly what you’re going to get regardless of which store location you go to.


----------



## ezshot81

Mathias said:


> My poor Bills, once again the bridesmaid.
> 
> Speaking of QB’s why can’t the Eagles _ever _have a great one? One of the reasons I’ve always disliked that team.


You sir I believe may be mistaken. We've had to great qbs. Do you not remember the Detmer bros.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> A lot of people complain about Wawa but I like their coffee and their food. Doesn’t matter if you hit one of their stores in Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Delaware, or further south. You know exactly what you’re going to get regardless of which store location you go to.


Growing up in the Lehigh Valley, Wawa was my go-to. I went to college at Ship and that is where I was introduced to Sheetz. I prefer Sheetz over Wawa. We also have Rutter’s, which is a close second to Sheetz.


----------



## yetihunter1

wawa for the win, sheetz will give you sh*ts....


----------



## Gene94

I like Sheetz. Admittedly the prices on their MTO food is high but it is good stuff.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I like both Sheetz and Wawa. Really like the coffee at Sheetz in stores that have the machines that grind the coffee for each cup. Otherwise, Wawa coffee is my go-to for coffee on the go. For morning hunts up in Potter, a Sheetz MTO shmagel, their mini-hash browns, and their frothy coffee.  I've done a good bit of composting in the woods up there after those Sheetz breakfasts.


----------



## Mathias

Eek~ double Wa coffee is the worst! Too many years stuck with that swill as the only option.


----------



## nicko

Funny how coffee preferences vary. We took a road trip vaca to the New England states about 5ish years ago and everywhere we went, they served Folgers coffee (we weren't fans) but my parents really liked Folgers. We didn't get what we thought was a decent/good cup until we hit a Tim Hortons on the drive home.

DD pods in the keurig here at home.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> I like both Sheetz and Wawa. Really like the coffee at Sheetz in stores that have the machines that grind the coffee for each cup. Otherwise, Wawa coffee is my go-to for coffee on the go. For morning hunts up in Potter, a Sheetz MTO shmagel, their mini-hash browns, and their frothy coffee.  I've done a good bit of composting in the woods up there after those Sheetz breakfasts.


this post proves my point. you ever get in the saddle game you better get a two panel for the sky dump haha.


----------



## yetihunter1

i can drink pretty much any coffee but you can tell if its good or not by how black it is. The more cream the worse the coffee, the good stuff is always served black. All the commercial operations like Wawa, Sheetz, DD, Starbucks and such need cream. There was a good costa rican blend a friend brought me after he went on vacation and that was only served black and drank with the pinky out since i felt sophisticated and such.


----------



## Dirtracer321!

scotchindian said:


> I'm in...is it October yet?


Totally agree live for October


----------



## Dirtracer321!

AjPUNISHER said:


> I thought you were semi serious partway through that sentence but it was probably a good thing I wasn't having a sip of a cold beverage before I finished reading it!


Wow you had to live her dedication.


----------



## pa.hunter

man you guys are board lol  closest sheets is 31 miles for me


----------



## 138104

Dirtracer321! said:


> Totally agree live for October


Welcome! What part of PA are you from?


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> A lot of people complain about Wawa but I like their coffee and their food. Doesn’t matter if you hit one of their stores in Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Delaware, or further south. You know exactly what you’re going to get regardless of which store location you go to.


Now they are adding "free" Tesla chargers at all of them. Parking was already bad at ours and now it is half gone. I haven't seen a single car there charging yet but I'm sure coffee prices will go up so people can drive for "free". Nothing is free.


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> Now they are adding "free" Tesla chargers at all of them. Parking was already bad at ours and now it is half gone. I haven't seen a single car there charging yet but I'm sure coffee prices will go up so people can drive for "free". Nothing is free.


But, but, but….green energy is free and non-polluting 🙄🤥


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> It works the same way with people.It's not too hard to look around and see that the gene pool has deteriorated.Every time I feel low about myself,I go into the one Sheetz store and walk out feeling like there's hope for a guy like me.


Well did you at least get a meatball sandwich


----------



## ZDC

I really like sheetz, after a morning hunt your probably going to find me in there. 

Problem is the price is constantly going up for the food that 2 years ago was dirt cheep. 

But I think the meatball sandwich is still 2.30 ( 6 inch) and hotdogs are still 2 for a dollar. 

Most of the food their is overpriced thought.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I noticed the local Sunoco A-Plus in Bucktown has sushi


----------



## jacobh

Gas station sushi!!!! Yum yum


----------



## 12-Ringer

reminds me of Red Neck Comedy Tour...you know the you might be a r E d neck and here's your sign....lol


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I noticed the local Sunoco A-Plus in Bucktown has sushi





Sunoco A-plus in Spring City has video poker machines. I stopped in there one morning to buy a bottle of water and three guys are sitting there gambling away.


----------



## yetihunter1

In college we use to go down to this big wrestling tournament in florida NYE weekend. We would wrestle, hang at the beach and then when the coaches weren't looking, run to 7-11 for brewskis. On one of these 7-11 trips one of the guys got some gas station taquitos (not sushi but guessing it would have the same effect). He slammed those and we hit the beach. Bout 30 mins later he learned why you don't eat anything deemed "fresh" in a gas station as he "chummed" the Atlantic ocean....


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I really like sheetz, after a morning hunt your probably going to find me in there.
> 
> Problem is the price is constantly going up for the food that 2 years ago was dirt cheep.
> 
> But I think the meatball sandwich is still 2.30 ( 6 inch) and hotdogs are still 2 for a dollar.
> 
> Most of the food their is overpriced thought.


Our local Sheetz has brew-it-yourself coffee machines. It grinds and brews the cup while you wait. Early in the morning it is better than Wawa coffee because it is hot. At Wawa the urns sit out half the night and they complain when you ask for a fresh one. 'Cause I want to pay $2.00 for a cold cup of coffee. Those machines could NEVER keep up with the coffee demand our Wawa gets though. And not all Sheetz has them. I also discovered the Sheets Reeese's Peanut Butter Cup Hot chocolate that I probably didn't need to know about. Made with ice cream, and Ghiradelli hot chocolate.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Sunoco A-plus in Spring City has video poker machines. I stopped in there one morning to buy a bottle of water and three guys are sitting there gambling away.


The corner of 100 and 401?


----------



## Mr. October

Not to send us back down a firearms rabbit hole . . but give this a watch. Watch until the end. Trust me.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> The corner of 100 and 401?



No, 724 and Bridge Street…..but they have rebranded as Citgo.


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> Well did you at least get a meatball sandwich





ZDC said:


> Well did you at least get a meatball sandwich


Actually,Sheetz meatball sandwich is my go to sub.It was only 2.89 up until a few months ago.Most Sheetz are pretty decent.The one I was referring to we call the ghetto Sheetz.


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> Not to send us back down a firearms rabbit hole . . but give this a watch. Watch until the end. Trust me.


Now I have to stash a bow in every room of the house!


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Now they are adding "free" Tesla chargers at all of them.


That wouldn't work around here. It would take a full charge to get from one station to the next!


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> Not to send us back down a firearms rabbit hole . . but give this a watch. Watch until the end. Trust me.


Interesting, but we all know (or should) that Kevlar works very different against a slicing action versus a blunt force bullet impact action. 

And I'm _STILL_ not taking a bow to a gunfight. 😎


----------



## Billy H

Had to run up to Orwigsburg this morning and stopped at Cabelas on the way home. Was surprised at the increased selection of camo clothing. At least 5 times more than the last time I looked at Camo there. Also was surprised they had more compounds than Xbows. The store seemed very well stocked compared to my last visit with the exception of ammo. Didn’t see much for treestands either. Maybe they acknowledged all the complaints? Visit was better then expected.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They're also stocking some Sitka, Kuiu, and other "high end" gear which has been rare in the past.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> They're also stocking some Sitka, Kuiu, and other "high end" gear which has been rare in the past.


Lots of sitka. I always liked the quality and fit of SCENT- LOK. They had some racks of it but it was pricy, 189$ for an early season jacket. Spent some time in the dog section as well. Those whitetails on display will all be albinos soon. The sun is really washing them out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I bought my wife a digital converting system for Christmas so that she can take all of the different forms of media we've collected over the years and convert to digital format, than organize and edit. It wasn't cheap but when she tried using a company for a couple of video, the price was nuts and everything was out of order, etc...

Anyway, in that process we came across some old VHS and VHS-C tapes to be converted and I found some tapes for my Pop's trips to CO and WY and my trip to MT. How is that relevant, that's where we had to go back than to even see a Cabela's. Made me laugh out loud at our reactions to the Cabelas in NB, it was like Charlie going into the Chocolate Factory. 

I am certaily spoiled with the Christiana store only 40-mins away AND on our way to the shore. When I do order from there, I get is shipped to that store, save on tax and shipping. I can order several boot sizes, try them on and keep the one's that fit. The biggest complaint I have always had is thier available stock. I'd look online and see it, drive to the store only t find they dont' have it or have it in limited size/quantity. The ship-to-store option fixes that and it really is tough to beat thier sales, especially if you know exactly what you want. They just had 45% off all Benchmade knives, that is an awesome deal, a few weeks back they offered 20% off all cellular trail cameras. They will have their Berkley GULP sale shortly and I usually stock up for the spring and summer.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> They're also stocking some Sitka, Kuiu, and other "high end" gear which has been rare in the past.


Hmm I was at Hamburg today and missed the Kuiu?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Not to send us back down a firearms rabbit hole . . but give this a watch. Watch until the end. Trust me.


Where the hell did he get all that aluminum foil and how long did that ball take to make!? 

Not really surprised about the broadheads performance on Kevlar, his Arnie impersonation was pretty solid though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Hmm I was at Hamburg today and missed the Kuiu?


Haven't been to Hamburg in a while, Christiana had some Attack and Tiburon gear, that's about the extent, no raingear which is wear Kuiu really excels


----------



## nicko

One of the escapees appears to still be on the lamb.


----------



## CBB

That's not a lamb! And if that is a recent pic of that buck he'll be a hammer this fall!


----------



## pa.hunter

Perry24 said:


> Welcome! What part of PA are you from?


clear down in left hand corner almost w.v.


----------



## dougell

So you're saying you play the banjo?


----------



## nicko

This Saturday is last day in the special reg WMUs. Possible snow rolling in Friday into Saturday and then 10-20 MPH winds. Either way, gotta go out swinging.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> This Saturday is last day in the special reg WMUs.


Man, that just seems awfully late to be hunting.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> This Saturday is last day in the special reg WMUs. Possible snow rolling in Friday into Saturday and then 10-20 MPH winds. Either way, gotta go out swinging.


if you climb in a tree you will definitely be swinging....weeeeee


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> Man, that just seems awfully late to be hunting.


Winter archery in NJ has always run from Jan 1 to 31. When I lived there, I loved hunting all through January. The woods is a different place in the depths of winter.


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> Man, that just seems awfully late to be hunting.


Winter archery in NJ has always run from Jan 1 to 31. When I lived there, I loved hunting all through January. The woods is a different place in the depths of winter.


----------



## nicko

We can still use rifles in this corner of 5C and guys that have permission on adjacent areas of this mountain will be out too. Going to coordinate and see if we can get deer moving for each other.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> We can still use rifles in this corner of 5C and guys that have permission on adjacent areas of this mountain will be out too. Going to coordinate and see if we can get deer moving for each other.


i head out that way every now and then to some public that lets me pretend im upstate and can use a rifle. Have run into some big deer in that spot and not much pressure except for rifle season.


----------



## jacobh

Can’t wait for season to end. Hopefully a couple deer survived the 5 months of endless hunting and ridiculous tag limits!! I wish they’d end the season at Christmas and cut tag allocations in half


----------



## nicko




----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Can’t wait for season to end. Hopefully a couple deer survived the 5 months of endless hunting and ridiculous tag limits!! I wish they’d end the season at Christmas and cut tag allocations in half


But we had to have Sundays and everyone said it won’t increase harvest.


----------



## jacobh

I’m fine with Sundays but shorten the season then. Truthfully it’s been a slaughter for so many years down here I’m surprised there’s any deer left


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> But we had to have Sundays and everyone said it won’t increase harvest.


I hunted the sunday of archery season and never saw a truck parked anywhere.I went out the first sunday of rifle season,killed a doe around 9:00am and never saw another hunter or heard a shot.I was out of the woods by 10:30 and didn't hunt the rest of the day.Later that afternoon,I ran to town and stopped at a parking area where it's public land.My son and I hunted there the day before.There were about 7 vehicles parked there and only one doe was shot that I know of.When I stopped there on suday,no trucks were there and not a single drag mark in the snow.Honestly,I was shocked.

We could have a 6mo season with unlimited tags in this part of the state and you'd see little difference.They added this area to a new CWD DMA area and added something like 2200 extra DMAP tags that they didn't even sell out of.Pa is a big state with different conditions.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> I hunted the sunday of archery season and never saw a truck parked anywhere.I went out the first sunday of rifle season,killed a doe around 9:00am and never saw another hunter or heard a shot.I was out of the woods by 10:30 and didn't hunt the rest of the day.Later that afternoon,I ran to town and stopped at a parking area where it's public land.My son and I hunted there the day before.There were about 7 vehicles parked there and only one doe was shot that I know of.When I stopped there on suday,no trucks were there and not a single drag mark in the snow.Honestly,I was shocked.
> 
> We could have a 6mo season with unlimited tags in this part of the state and you'd see little difference.They added this area to a new CWD DMA area and added something like 2200 extra DMAP tags that they didn't even sell out of.Pa is a big state with different conditions.


Never hunted upstate, will trust your commentary. My comment was a reaction to all the folks over the years who said “adding days will not increase harvest”….now we are seeing calls to shorten the season…there’s no middle ground in PA.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> I went out the first sunday of rifle season,killed a doe around 9:00am and never saw another hunter or heard a shot.


Not sure that you can base much of anything on this past season. It was a strange one. 

I wasn't hunting, but live on a farm in the middle of hunting country, and was doing things outside most of the day on the first day. I can't _ever_ remember a day of deer season with less shooting. I'm not sure if I heard half a dozen shots all day long, on the opener! 😲

It was that way through the whole season. That first Sunday, the following Saturday (what was traditionally the "first Saturday", and a huge hunting day), pretty much every day was quiet. It was really odd this year.


----------



## dougell

There never has been any middle ground and probably never will be.Additional key days in certain areas will no doubt guarantee an increased harvest rate.I constantly hear people complain that there's no deer around here and I can assure you that's not close to being the case.I had a very slow archery season this past year,the slowest in years and many hunters echoed that.However,I hunted the same areas in rifle season,,got the deer on their feet and stopped counting how many we saw.We hunted one area in archery season and neither my son or I saw a single deer from a stand.In fact,I don't even remember bumping any on the way in or out,which never happens.We went in the same area on the second saturday of rifle around noon.I put deer out of the first clearcut I pushed but none went past my son.We went to the next clearcut and I pushed two groups out to him with over thirty deer.He never fired a shot lol so we went and pushed out some laurel and he ended up killing one.The place was loaded with deer but there were no acorns like there usually were and they had no reason to leave the clearcuts.


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> Not sure that you can base much of anything on this past season. It was a strange one.
> 
> I wasn't hunting, but live on a farm in the middle of hunting country, and was doing things outside most of the day on the first day. I can't _ever_ remember a day of deer season with less shooting. I'm not sure if I heard half a dozen shots all day long, on the opener! 😲
> 
> It was that way through the whole season. That first Sunday, the following Saturday (what was traditionally the "first Saturday", and a huge hunting day), pretty much every day was quiet. It was really odd this year.


It's been like that for the past 10 years around here.I'm telling you,hunters are having no impact on the deer in these parts.It's not even like deer season.


----------



## nicko

I didn't hear many shots on the gun opener in 5C and even fewer the next day (Sunday). I also dropped a doe on the 1st Sunday. The property I hunt in Berks could stand to have a few more deer taken.

I don't see any negatives to increasing opportunities for hunters to get in the woods. If the harvest number spikes, changes can be made to the following season (reduced tag allocations) to offset the increased kill.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> There never has been any middle ground and probably never will be.Additional key days in certain areas will no doubt guarantee an increased harvest rate.I constantly hear people complain that there's no deer around here and I can assure you that's not close to being the case.I had a very slow archery season this past year,the slowest in years and many hunters echoed that.However,I hunted the same areas in rifle season,,got the deer on their feet and stopped counting how many we saw.We hunted one area in archery season and neither my son or I saw a single deer from a stand.In fact,I don't even remember bumping any on the way in or out,which never happens.We went in the same area on the second saturday of rifle around noon.I put deer out of the first clearcut I pushed but none went past my son.We went to the next clearcut and I pushed two groups out to him with over thirty deer.He never fired a shot lol so we went and pushed out some laurel and he ended up killing one.The place was loaded with deer but there were no acorns like there usually were and they had no reason to leave the clearcuts.


 Weather you want to believe it or not the Special regs areas are a whole different world. I’ve hunted a lot upstate when I gun hunted. No comparison. Few parallels can be drawn. It’s special alright!


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Weather you want to believe it or not the Special regs areas are a whole different world. I’ve hunted a lot upstate when I gun hunted. No comparison. Few parallels can be drawn. It’s special alright!


Agreed.........Up in the northern tier, you can easily pick up and move a good ways in search of deer if nothing is happening. In the special reg areas, the ability to stretch out is not there.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I could agree where u are not in SE corner though. Different set of idiots down here lol


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Weather you want to believe it or not the Special regs areas are a whole different world. I’ve hunted a lot upstate when I gun hunted. No comparison. Few parallels can be drawn. It’s special alright!


Agreed.That why I said this

Pa is a big state with different conditions.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug I could agree where u are not in SE corner though. Different set of idiots down here lol


LOL

Pa is a big state with different conditions.

We have plenty of idiots up here as well.Just don't run into them as much.They generally just stay in their trucks.


----------



## dougell

I've said it a million times.If I had to hunt in those conditions,I'd probably give it up.I hate crowds and I'd get bored very fast hunting small properties.


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> LOL
> 
> Pa is a big state with different conditions.
> 
> We have plenty of idiots up here as well.Just don't run into them as much.They generally just stay in their trucks.


Haha wish ours would lol. I hear ya. My issue is if I have to travel I head south. Deer are bigger and more abundant normally in Md. it’s a shame because I grew up hunting Pa but man others ruin it. Like I said in Pheasant stockings. Guys literally run to get into the gamelands!!! I’m talking 80 guys in a small area and not one gives a crap about u or your dog


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Haha wish ours would lol. I hear ya. My issue is if I have to travel I head south. Deer are bigger and more abundant normally in Md. it’s a shame because I grew up hunting Pa but man others ruin it. Like I said in Pheasant stockings. Guys literally run to get into the gamelands!!! I’m talking 80 guys in a small area and not one gives a crap about u or your dog


that’s today’s *“me” *society. 
this area is chock full of pushy, ignorant, tough guy mentality pukes.
I feel lucky to have private parcels to hunt and my own land up north. If I had to do public lands, I’d quit as well.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I agree 100% If I’d rather pay to hunt then hunt gamelands. Once I lose my 2 parcels in Pa I’m done in Pa sadly. I’m not fighting for deer or pheasants.


----------



## jacobh

Pennsylvania Bowhunter Takes Potential Boone and Crockett Buck on Public Land


Taking a big whitetail on Pennsylvania public land is a tough chore. To do so during late bow season is a feat.




www.outdoorlife.com





Sorry I suck with names but is this the gentleman that’s on this sites buck? Stud for sure


----------



## CBB

I read how bad you fellas in the SE portion of the state have it. I'm very blessed to live and hunt where I do..


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Pennsylvania Bowhunter Takes Potential Boone and Crockett Buck on Public Land
> 
> 
> Taking a big whitetail on Pennsylvania public land is a tough chore. To do so during late bow season is a feat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outdoorlife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I suck with names but is this the gentleman that’s on this sites buck? Stud for sure


What a buck!

Talk about symmetrical. 😲

It sounds like he shot it from the ground, no easy trick there. 

Color me just a little jealous....... 👍


----------



## Mr. October

I hunt a tiny little piece of suburban land in SE PA that a friend owns. Usually I can see about 8 tree stands from one of the trees I hunt. Fortunately, they are seldom occupied. It's a hotspot with a lot of deer passing through. If I didn't have that I wouldn't hunt SE PA. I've tried to get permission to hunt other properties but for every property there are a dozen guys knocking on the door asking to hunt. Landowners don't even want the question anymore.

That said, there is plenty of room room on public land in the Poconos to hunt. I see other people but never really had any issues and we hike in where others aren't. Except for the illegal jackasses that I saw last year who were in their with an ATV. I think they left after they saw me taking pictures. Se still took several deer including a nice buck out of the area.

As far as Sundays, more days, and long seasons, I'd like to see Sunday TOTALLY unlimited. I say this and remind people that you can hunt things besides deer in Pennsylvania. Also, remember that the deer harvest is controlled by licenses and tag allocations. Remember that PA has about 60% of the hunter numbers it used to have. (Maybe even less now.)

Let's just be happy they are giving us plenty of opportunity and not considering cutting seasons because of public emotion. If you've been paying attention, you know that everyone is moving out of California to places like Colorado and then voting to make those places like California. I saw this yesterday. Colorado bill banning mountain lion hunting. Same poop they did in California except there they let the voters decide. Mountain lions and bobcats aren't "endangered" or even threatened in either state. But they are cute and fuzzy and people from Denver and Boulder don't think others should hunt them despite the fact that they've been hunted for 100 years and there is STILL an abundance of them.

Sooner or later, probably in our lifetimes, I'm certain hunting will be a thing of the past. Let's enjoy it while we can.


----------



## Mathias

Pete, to a lesser extent, the same move and dilute the populace holds true in sePA, and numerous other locations. Move to the “country, but unfortunately bring your skewed views with you, and try and make it _exactly _what you just left behind. And hearing gunshots! 😱, quick call the police!!! A few election cycles later and we’re all in a different place 🙃


----------



## Schleprock1

Mathias said:


> And hearing gunshots! 😱, quick call the police!!! A few election cycles later and we’re all in a different place 🙃


A few of our fellow idiots are not helping the cause. Back when I was a kid nobody was out there unloading multiple 30 round AR/AK magazines as fast as they could into a target in the back yard. This past summer we had an incident where I had no choice but to call the police because of the gunshots coming from across the road. One of the ricochets hit my wife in the face. 
To put the area in context, when I was in the Marines we qualified out to 500 yards with the M16A2 in 5.56. With peep sights I put 10 out of 10 in the black which was the size of a man from the waist up. The barn these guys were standing next to shooting is 400 yards from my house. Some of them were shooting 30 calibers using military grade full metal jacket ammo. They stood there shooting as fast as they could for close to an hour before the wife got hit. Cops were called. Cops came and told them no more shooting.

A few weeks ago I'm hearing shots from the same farm. I go over and there is a guy shooting in his deer rifle. Aiming at a cardboard box in a field with a pond behind the box and directly in line with my house. We had some words that day without the cops present. 
This kind of incident does nothing to help keep guns in the community.


----------



## Mathias

Schleprock1 said:


> A few of our fellow idiots are not helping the cause. Back when I was a kid nobody was out there unloading multiple 30 round AR/AK magazines as fast as they could into a target in the back yard. This past summer we had an incident where I had no choice but to call the police because of the gunshots coming from across the road. One of the ricochets hit my wife in the face.
> To put the area in context, when I was in the Marines we qualified out to 500 yards with the M16A2 in 5.56. With peep sights I put 10 out of 10 in the black which was the size of a man from the waist up. The barn these guys were standing next to shooting is 400 yards from my house. Some of them were shooting 30 calibers using military grade full metal jacket ammo. They stood there shooting as fast as they could for close to an hour before the wife got hit. Cops were called. Cops came and told them no more shooting.
> 
> A few weeks ago I'm hearing shots from the same farm. I go over and there is a guy shooting in his deer rifle. Aiming at a cardboard box in a field with a pond behind the box and directly in line with my house. We had some words that day without the cops present.
> This kind of incident does nothing to help keep guns in the community.


They probably recorded the entire event so they could be “extreme” and other forms of attention seeking stupidity so pervasive today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

We have a shooting range at my moms house. Local police have a list of people who call every time we shoot. If they call about shots they don’t even respond anymore. We don’t shoot all the time but ai do laugh that my mom pays her taxes yet people feel they have a say in what happens on the property still. Hell her neighbor walks my moms property for “exercise”. It’s like u know it’s not yours so why are u doing it??


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Pete, to a lesser extent, the same move and dilute the populace holds true in sePA, and numerous other locations. Move to the “country, but unfortunately bring your skewed views with you, and try and make it _exactly _what you just left behind. And hearing gunshots! 😱, quick call the police!!! A few election cycles later and we’re all in a different place 🙃


Exactly right. I'm now represented in Congress by a diehard left wing liberal. I've tried contacting her office to have a two way conversation about issues and just get the standard party hard-line in response. For her "gun talk round table" she didn't have a single gun owner or firearms proponent on her panel. A MMM rep, another diehard anti-gun politician and a couple people who were victims of criminal activity.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> A few of our fellow idiots are not helping the cause. Back when I was a kid nobody was out there unloading multiple 30 round AR/AK magazines as fast as they could into a target in the back yard. This past summer we had an incident where I had no choice but to call the police because of the gunshots coming from across the road. One of the ricochets hit my wife in the face.
> To put the area in context, when I was in the Marines we qualified out to 500 yards with the M16A2 in 5.56. With peep sights I put 10 out of 10 in the black which was the size of a man from the waist up. The barn these guys were standing next to shooting is 400 yards from my house. Some of them were shooting 30 calibers using military grade full metal jacket ammo. They stood there shooting as fast as they could for close to an hour before the wife got hit. Cops were called. Cops came and told them no more shooting.
> 
> A few weeks ago I'm hearing shots from the same farm. I go over and there is a guy shooting in his deer rifle. Aiming at a cardboard box in a field with a pond behind the box and directly in line with my house. We had some words that day without the cops present.
> This kind of incident does nothing to help keep guns in the community.


I agree. Both with hunters and recreational shooters there are a LOT of idiots out there. I'm not one to promote more gun regulation but it isn't hard to make a case for some form of education for at least concealed carry let alone overall gun safety. 

As for hunters, I don't know why some of these guys act like killing a deer is the most important thing they'll ever do in their lives. So much so that they are willing to compromise public safety. I've killed a few hundred deer. It isn't life changing.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Pete, to a lesser extent, the same move and dilute the populace holds true in sePA, and numerous other locations. Move to the “country, but unfortunately bring your skewed views with you, and try and make it _exactly _what you just left behind. And hearing gunshots! 😱, quick call the police!!! A few election cycles later and we’re all in a different place 🙃


I was on our local Planning Commission for years. People move from the city, beside a farm, and then complain about standard farming practices. It's unreal how disconnected some people are from each other. There's a corn field behind my house and this month my neighbor will complain about the farmer spreading manure. It's like clockwork, year after year.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> I agree. Both with hunters and recreational shooters there are a LOT of idiots out there. I'm not one to promote more gun regulation but it isn't hard to make a case for some form of education for at least concealed carry let alone overall gun safety.
> 
> As for hunters, I don't know why some of these guys act like killing a deer is the most important thing they'll ever do in their lives. So much so that they are willing to compromise public safety. I've killed a few hundred deer. It isn't life changing.


Lol this all goes well with my experience with the local shooting range last week. 


I went to the range with the .22 for a day of fun plinking

After shooting for a little bit some guy showed up to pattern his shotgun. 

Here is what he did: 

take gun out of case
clear the chamber
set up target
load the shotgun ( and hearing and eye pro)
shoot the first
oh no , it jamed when feeding the second round
look down barrel of gun
take another shot

I just thought , wow


----------



## Billy H

Lots of guys buy guns and don't understand the responsibilities that come with it. Not only safety. All of us around here go out and fire a few rounds here and there. We had a new family move in once on a 7 acre lot. That guy would be out there litterally hours on end shooting pistols every Saturday afternoon into evening till dark. Sucked pretty bad for those of us around him. All the neighboring property owners were pretty fed up because we know that's a great way to have a firearm ordinance voted into law in the township. Finally the guy right across the road from him , non gun owner with a peta type wife, went over and read him the riot act. It stopped for the most part. One of the guys on the township planning commision told me the township fielded quite a few calls about it, and recieved a few letters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I am probably in the minority, but I believe even if they opened deer hunting all year long with unlimited antlerless tags there would be very little impact to the statewide herd. 

Our herd is really out of whack....you don't have to take my word for it, studies being done by PAGC, PSU, and DelVal are continuously highlighting this fact. Some researchers are attemoting to attribute diseases like CWD and EHD directly to the balance of the herd and habitat. Habitat specialists are constantly identifying large tracts that have been or are on the way to being destroyed and it is certainly reaching the SE part of the State. If any has been paying attention or even just wants to see some of the reclamation efforts in place, take a ride through Ridley Creek State Park along Gradyville and see what they're doing (the areas around hunting hill most specifically)

I'd probably draft a dissertation if I tried to figure it out, but there is a lot of chicken/egg type stuff; some has even been mentioned....like if you want to hunt local and you can't; MOVE...when that happens though folks bring their mentality with them...a few folks have said things like if had to hunt like that: I'd quit...so the dilemma are they quitting because they don't enjoy the Sport or they CAN'T enjoy it because of the circumstances; whatever they might be (herd, hunters, access, etc...)

I really don't know what the answer is other than to take care of myself and not worry about the rest. I mean I do what I can to be an ambassador; I follow the laws/regs, share what I can, when I can, and try my best not to let others dictate my path....sure, sometimes I get overheated on an issue; I am human. I may pass on deer others would shoot and/or shoot deer that others would pass, that decision is mine and mine alone and often a reflection of where I am in my headspace at the moment. 

The www has absolutely shrunk the universe...we can connect with folks on the other side of the wmu, county, state, country, even world instantly with a few key strokes. Technology has expanded our ability to make those keystrokes from the field and many of us take advantage, sharing pics, commentary, updates, whatever. Most of us, on this thread at least, I believe are like-minded and share in many of the same general beliefs. I know a few die-hard deer killers in Delco, guys who pride themselves on killing 6-10 deer a year and do that year in and year out....they all have one thing in common...they are hunting private ground. One guy who hunts Williamson Trade School property, killed 7 doe and a beautiful buck this past season, all with his bow. Some of you are probably cringing hearing that....however, you can drive through that same property tonight at dusk and count no less than 20 deer (Laurie and I counted 26 last night). Then there are guys who are as equally skilled and talented who hunted public land close by and not only didn't shoot a deer, didn't see a deer from stand.

If I think about our space and history in the norther tier, I am not sure unlimited tags and year long seasons would significantly impact things even there. Sure a few folks would probably hunt a little more, but I am not sure what impact it would have...even in small pockets that may take a hit, aggregated across the Commonwealth, I doubt the impact would be significant.

Hunting is substantively different across the Commonwealth, sometimes even within the same WMU. An agency charged the monitoring and maintaining ALL of it, certainly has it's task cut out and that's probably why there usually isn't any middle ground.

I could be wrong...


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I was on our local Planning Commission for years. People move from the city, beside a farm, and then complain about standard farming practices. It's unreal how disconnected some people are from each other. There's a corn field behind my house and this month my neighbor will complain about the farmer spreading manure. It's like clockwork, year after year.


I'm a member at the University Rifle Club that used to be out in the country. Our local planning board has allowed ever encroaching developments to the point that one is now being built IMMEDIATELY next door to our ranges. As you can imagine, the people moving in complain constantly about the noise from the club. There was one guy who went to a township meeting to suggest they engage a "psychological study on the constant exposure to gunfire". Yet the club was there when they moved in. It wasn't a secret. A few weeks ago there was a big story about a .50 BMG round hitting a neighbors house. The complainant had been to every township meeting to complain about the club. Go figure that the round hit her house out of the 400 or so next door. She had pictures of the round wedged in her vinyl siding. There was NOTHING believable about the story. The local police (who also shoot at the club) investigated but took no action. The claim was it was a deflection but the round was perfectly in tact and, strangely, scorched black along with the siding. Clearly someone took a propane torch to it. I've never seen a blackened round. 

Here is a picture of the development they approved being built. What could go wrong?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Hell her neighbor walks my moms property for “exercise”. It’s like u know it’s not yours so why are u doing it??


I have been both shocked and disgusted with the frequency by which this happens in Chesco and even more so by the lack of support the local LEO's offer. I actually had a State trooper say to me, "are you really making an issue, she was just riding her horse on the trail". The property is private, I cut and groomed the trail she's riding on a daily basis, the property is marked clearly private on every possible boundary. I've spoken with her and husband multiple times about using the trails...I don't care if they ride through for 8 of the 12-months of the year, but stay our Sept-Dec...and they couldn't do that..."the woods are so pretty in the fall"....are you kidding me....

Even on public parcels...for example Woody's Woods is marked CLOSED to non-hunting patrons during the archery season EVERYDAY, EVERY HOUR except for Sundays...CLOSED! Yet EVERY time I've been in there, I have encountered dog walkers, mountain bikers, trail runners, atv/dirtbkers....the new owners of the Speedy Apple property had thier horses up there multiple times, one time I accidentally spooked her horse as she was riding. I saw them coming, my blood started to boil a little as I had already relocated at least a 1/2 dozen over the course of a couple of weeks to avoid them, I understand their property adjoins Woody's but they are NOT supposed to be on the Woody's ground. She continues along her path, I was sitting still hoping she didn't notice me AGAIN...she didn't but somehow here horse did and it freaked out causing a bit of a problem for the rider. She didn't fly off or anything, but she definitely had a bit of an issue on her hands and she isn't a spring chicken. I suck at guessing age, but I'd conservatively say late 50's early 60s. To be honest, as angry as I was, I felt bad, even after she spotted me in the tree and started screaming at me for "almost killing her'. I made it a point to stop at her house on my way out, which by the way I left with more than 90-minutes of hunting time left. I shard with her and her husband once again the literature showcasing the Woody's rules and did let her know that I was going stop at the township building to share the encounter from earlier and also make contact with the local deputy warden. Guess what happened....NOTHING...she did complain to the neighbors, but luckily I have known the neifghbors for 30 years. They did what they could to assure her I wasn't menace to society and even set up another "chance encounter", social gathering. That went a little better, but the husband was clear, "We didn't pay all of that money to move here, specifically with the park in our backyard, not to use whenever we want"......REALLY?

Just makes me shake my head.

*Woody’s Woods*
_Description_: Woody’s Woods is over 260 acres of wooded park land located in the northern part of the township. There are trails where visitors can walk, hike or jog. There are steep slopes from the two entrances to reach the loop trails. The Coventryville entrance has a paved/gravel lane leading into Woody’s Woods. The Harmonyville entrance is a natural trail.
_Hunting_: The park is closed to the public Monday thru Saturday during the deer archery hunting season. Archery hunters must register at the Township Office to hunt in Woody’s Woods. NO firearms hunting is permitted. Hunters are invited to participate in Hunters Sharing the Harvest program with the Chester County Food Bank. You can help feed those in need by donating your deer!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> "We didn't pay all of that money to move here, specifically with the park in our backyard, not to use whenever we want"......REALLY?
> 
> Just makes me shake my head.


Like the people that buy an expensive ATV and think the world owes them a place to ride it.


----------



## Schleprock1

Not so long ago, well I guess the 1970's was quite a while ago to some, everybody in this area knew everybody else. Back then 20 guys would get together in rifle season and drive deer. Shooting everything that moved and not caring who had tags. And ... there were fairly few deer for the open land we had. 
Now there are housing developments or single homes spread out in those old drive areas and people don't know each other. The old Traver farm now has 40 different owners. The deer are safe in between the houses and on the posted open land that is still out there. It is not unusual to go out spotting in August and count over 100 deer in a 10 mile loop. 
I've seen statements like 10% of the hunters shoot 80% of the deer and I believe them. Those of us who consistently kill deer run out of tags before most fill one. If I had access to more tags, I don't think I would use them. I fed two families in addition to mine this year with the four deer I killed. I simply don't "need" more.
The farmer that lets me hunt would love it if I killed more deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I've shared the story before...I lost access to a prime property in Chester Springs simply because I couldn't kill the amount of deer the homeowner wanted removed. Not that I literally couldn't kill them, I couldn't get any more tags. I had three doe tags and buck tag, I killed three doe in three sits and then focused on a buck. One evening the homeowner knew the area I was hunting and watched several doe and small buck come out of that area into his yard. As I was changing that evening, getting ready to leave he asked my why I didn't shoot any of those deer. I explained that I only had a buck tag left, but I would be willing to take 1 other hunter in with me each time to help thin them out...he did not want anyone else on his property. I hunted that year and the next, before a family moved in two houses down. The woodlot behind their properties was continuous. The new landowner's entire family hunted, so that knocked the deer down quickly and I became expendable to the homeowner...I always got the sense that he tolerated me, but not necessarily welcomed me.

It wasn't a farm, more of a McMansion with 15 acres that abated 80 acres of common ground. With his permission I could hit the back end of his 15 and all of the 80. It was a nice situation for our area.


----------



## vonfoust

vonfoust said:


> I was on our local Planning Commission for years. People move from the city, beside a farm, and then complain about standard farming practices. It's unreal how disconnected some people are from each other. There's a corn field behind my house and this month my neighbor will complain about the farmer spreading manure. It's like clockwork, year after year.


Today's complaint:
"I moved here from Chicago to the area. I am smelling a burning smell and don't like it."
Answer "There are 4 people that live below you that burn coal and wood to heat their homes and barns. Unless you want to pay their bills I'd suggest you live with it." 

Glad I resigned from the Planning commission.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Here is a picture of the development they approved being built. What could go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 7555747


 WOW! That is right there. What a shame. Hate to see this. I'm sure it's going to cost the club money to accommodate the new housing. They will try to price you out of there.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I believe even if they opened deer hunting all year long with unlimited antlerless tags there would be very little impact to the statewide herd.
> 
> Our herd is really out of whack....you don't have to take my word for it, studies being done by PAGC, PSU, and DelVal are continuously highlighting this fact. Some researchers are attemoting to attribute diseases like CWD and EHD directly to the balance of the herd and habitat. Habitat specialists are constantly identifying large tracts that have been or are on the way to being destroyed and it is certainly reaching the SE part of the State. If any has been paying attention or even just wants to see some of the reclamation efforts in place, take a ride through Ridley Creek State Park along Gradyville and see what they're doing (the areas around hunting hill most specifically)
> 
> I'd probably draft a dissertation if I tried to figure it out, but there is a lot of chicken/egg type stuff; some has even been mentioned....like if you want to hunt local and you can't; MOVE...when that happens though folks bring their mentality with them...a few folks have said things like if had to hunt like that: I'd quit...so the dilemma are they quitting because they don't enjoy the Sport or they CAN'T enjoy it because of the circumstances; whatever they might be (herd, hunters, access, etc...)
> 
> I really don't know what the answer is other than to take care of myself and not worry about the rest. I mean I do what I can to be an ambassador; I follow the laws/regs, share what I can, when I can, and try my best not to let others dictate my path....sure, sometimes I get overheated on an issue; I am human. I may pass on deer others would shoot and/or shoot deer that others would pass, that decision is mine and mine alone and often a reflection of where I am in my headspace at the moment.
> 
> The www has absolutely shrunk the universe...we can connect with folks on the other side of the wmu, county, state, country, even world instantly with a few key strokes. Technology has expanded our ability to make those keystrokes from the field and many of us take advantage, sharing pics, commentary, updates, whatever. Most of us, on this thread at least, I believe are like-minded and share in many of the same general beliefs. I know a few die-hard deer killers in Delco, guys who pride themselves on killing 6-10 deer a year and do that year in and year out....they all have one thing in common...they are hunting private ground. One guy who hunts Williamson Trade School property, killed 7 doe and a beautiful buck this past season, all with his bow. Some of you are probably cringing hearing that....however, you can drive through that same property tonight at dusk and count no less than 20 deer (Laurie and I counted 26 last night). Then there are guys who are as equally skilled and talented who hunted public land close by and not only didn't shoot a deer, didn't see a deer from stand.
> 
> If I think about our space and history in the norther tier, I am not sure unlimited tags and year long seasons would significantly impact things even there. Sure a few folks would probably hunt a little more, but I am not sure what impact it would have...even in small pockets that may take a hit, aggregated across the Commonwealth, I doubt the impact would be significant.
> 
> Hunting is substantively different across the Commonwealth, sometimes even within the same WMU. An agency charged the monitoring and maintaining ALL of it, certainly has it's task cut out and that's probably why there usually isn't any middle ground.
> 
> I could be wrong...


I agree with that.I don't mean to offend anyone by this and I'm speaking primarily about the larger rural areas,not SE PA,which is obvioulsy a different world.However,hunters do become accustomed to what they see in their own little part of world.They hunt these areas so long that they expect things to say the same,without realizing how drastically things have changed right under their noses without realizing it.The key to killing deer in these areas is by knowing what deer need at different times of the year and being able to adapt.It can change in a series of years,year to year and week to week.What hunters see in the woods as far as deer sighting go is the worst way to gauge anything.As I've stated before,I used to be involved with a hunt in a huge residential develpment.It's 9500 acres with 2k houses and 3500 acres of undeveloped land that hunters can bowhunt and hunt with flintlocks only.In 2020 hunters killed 209 deer.That's a harvest rate with primitive weapons of 39 dpsm lol.Thinking logically,only a third of the property is open to hunting so most of the deer aren't even accessible.What's the actual deer density in there?Well,since there's no way hunters are killing 1 out of every three deer,it has to be well over 100 dpsm.Interesting,every year hunters whine and complain that there's no deer lol.The guy running the hunt claIMS THAT THERE'S ONLY 28 DPSM BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT psu'S PELLET COUNTS SHOWS.hOW CAN YOU CHECK IN 39 DPSM AND ONLY HAVE 28 DPSM?It's relatively easy to manage the game.It's a huge obstacle to manage the hunters and make everyone happy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well said Doug....I know that's a problem for the majority of folks. They'll find a "good spot", hang a stand and expect it to be a good spot until the end of eternity. When they don't see deer from it, well...there's no deer around here anymore.

I think the recent "mobile hunter" trends have actually perpetuated some of that problem. Being mobile doesn't mean you need to run 2-miles in to find the one crab apple that no one knows exists. It means you have to be willing to adjust to what is going on at the time you are hunting. To expect the stand that you hung in August to productive in November, requires really one thing....knowing what is happening in November and as sad as it is.....most just don't/won't/can't put in that time.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Here is what he did:
> 
> take gun out of case
> clear the chamber
> set up target
> load the shotgun ( and hearing and eye pro)
> shoot the first
> oh no , *it jamed when feeding the second round*
> *look down barrel of gun*
> *take another shot*




Chlorine, gene pool, good cleansing........ 🤔


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Well said Doug....I know that's a problem for the majority of folks. They'll find a "good spot", hang a stand and expect it to be a good spot until the end of eternity. When they don't see deer from it, well...there's no deer around here anymore.
> 
> I think the recent "mobile hunter" trends have actually perpetuated some of that problem. Being mobile doesn't mean you need to run 2-miles in to find the one crab apple that no one knows exists. It means you have to be willing to adjust to what is going on at the time you are hunting. To expect the stand that you hung in August to productive in November, requires really one thing....knowing what is happening in November and as sad as it is.....most just don't/won't/can't put in that time.


 I believe that you'll find a huge number of guys that hunt the large public tracts up north hunt the same 2 to 3 hundred acres all season long.


----------



## Pyme

vonfoust said:


> Today's complaint:
> "I moved here from Chicago to the area. I am smelling a burning smell and don't like it."
> Answer "There are 4 people that live below you that burn coal and wood to heat their homes and barns. Unless you want to pay their bills I'd suggest you live with it."
> 
> Glad I resigned from the Planning commission.


Couldn't do it. No way, no how.

Lots of people would be getting their feelings hurt, with no apology.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I believe that you'll find a huge number of guys that hunt the large public tracts up north hunt the same 2 to 3 hundred acres all season long.


Yep, I'd even wager closer to 100 acres.....it's even like that with the majority who hunt out of our place. For some it certainly makes sense, for others I just scratch my head.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I believe that you'll find a huge number of guys that hunt the large public tracts up north hunt the same 2 to 3 hundred acres all season long.


Most hunt from the same stump they found 30 years ago and drive the same road hunting route that they always have.


----------



## dougell

I'm serious when I say hunters have no impact on the deer up here.Predators,hard winters and marginal habitat control the deer numbers.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That's part of the reason I believe it wouldn't matter if tags and seasons were unlimited, it really wouldn't have a significant impact.


----------



## dougell

I bought into a new lease this year that's near my house.It was owned by Seneca resource and always opened to the public and DMAP'd.They sold it this past year so to keep from losing access,a handful of us leased it.It has several huge clearcuts that are now out of the reach of the deer and there was a very minimal mast crop.There was just no food and as a result,very few deer.The guys who leased it,hunted it very hard and I believe there were only three bucks and two doe killed on 1500 acres.They're logging a couple spots right now and you can see a couple dozen deer in both places hitting the tops all throughout the day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sounds like has a ton of future potential...how many guys in there hunting it? Wonder if they have the patience to wait and the persistence to plan. Now sounds like the time to create some habitat targets (if lessor allows such)


----------



## dougell

There's 14 including kids and some wives.I only know a handful of them but they seem like pretty good guys who are serious.All of us used to hunt it when it was open to the public.Most are are in their 40's and have kids hunting and I like that.It's a pretty laid back group that isn't real territorial.Everyone feels bad about having to lease it but it was lease it or loose it.There's a lot of ATV trails and a huge single track.No one seems too worried about keeping people out during the off-season.The kids will be able to shoot what they want but the adults are all pretty selective.We spend a lot of time in there because it's only 2 miles from home.We run into ATV's just about everytime and I've yet to say anything to anyone.I'm just glad to be able to still use it.I just plan on using it like I always have.No big dreams.


----------



## dougell

There's several big pipelines and a couple big marcellus pads and some smaller well pads.There's definately potential for foodplots but I've never hunted over one and never plan on it.I have no issues with anyone who does but it's just not how I hunt.The timber company that owns it will let us do just about anything but they're cutting a bunch of timber now and that's the best habitat improvement out there if done right.The big plus is that we have our own locks on the gates which makes deer extraction much easier.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sounds like a great opportunity for you guys. Hope it pans out that way.


----------



## Mathias

Few hours of shed hunting with no luck. Was hoping to find a fresh one on top of the snow. Sage was ready to get back to the stove.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Few hours of shed hunting with no luck. Was hoping to find a fresh one on top of the snow. Sage was ready to get back to the stove.
> View attachment 7555932


Beautiful. I think Sage’s owner was ready to get back to the stove though…


----------



## 12-Ringer

Jealous....I'll be out after work for a bit..not sure how long, I'll likely be chasing daylight.


----------



## dougell

It was -12 here this morning.My Sally arse wouldn't be out looking for gold in this weather.


----------



## vonfoust

-14 this morning here. Had to push the little dog out the door to do her business


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man I thought 9 degrees here was bad...my two dogs have become huge fans of the woodstove...Storm continues to be a weenie, he wants in and out as soon as his business is done, Fawn on the other hand will freeze on point if the squirrel doesn't move. They run to the woodstove (glass front) and will sit in front of it staring at the flames. It gets to the point that they got hot to the touch.

It really is such a strange phenomena...everyone who meets my two out and about give nothing but praise about thier behavior etc...yet take them home and they're NUTS.....I guess that house devil, street angle thing applies to dogs too. I can take Storm to the gun club with shotguns, rifles, pistols firing off with no real issue, but let a trash tuck slam it's tailgate out front and he's hiding behind the couch??? I have simply resigned myself to the fact that it takes a special person/family to have a GSP.....and special isn't always a term of endearment (hahaha)


----------



## jacobh

Dakota loves to hunt but hates trucks also. He dosent hide but barks at them non stop!!! Drives me insane


----------



## dougell

I just discovered that when it's cold,my dog figured out how to open the basement door and crap in basement,thinking nobody would know.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I'm serious when I say hunters have no impact on the deer up here.Predators,hard winters and marginal habitat control the deer numbers.


Hunters in general are a bit arrogant about their perceived affect on wildlife. All of us included. We think the “pressure”of opening day vastly changes deer behavior but I’ve watched deer exhibiting normal, undisturbed feeding patterns by Tuesday morning. We think spooking a trophy buck will send him to the next county for the next 17 years. But we are dealing with an animal with a brain the size of a tennis ball. Generally they’ve forgotten what scared them by the time they are out of sight. For every deer we kill, there are a bunch we didn’t.


----------



## nicko

Lots of good info in the PSU Deer Blogs about deer movement throughout all phases and seasons of the year. Plenty of entries with recorded movements of radio collared deer. Bub I agree with Pete.........even the best and most consistent hunters are just a blip in the daily minefield deer need to navigate to survive. 





__





Caution!


We talk about deer movements a lot on this blog. Movements before the rut, during the rut, after the rut, during gun season, in rain, in wind, before storms, in storms, after storms, in heat waves, in summer, in fawning season, in January, in October – you get the picture. Following animals...




www.deer.psu.edu


----------



## Mathias

Random pics.


----------



## perryhunter4

vonfoust said:


> Today's complaint:
> "I moved here from Chicago to the area. I am smelling a burning smell and don't like it."
> Answer "There are 4 people that live below you that burn coal and wood to heat their homes and barns. Unless you want to pay their bills I'd suggest you live with it."
> 
> Glad I resigned from the Planning commission.


I hear you. When I bought my property (8 acres) 12 years ago there was one house out back about 600 yds away…now today there is a development up there and a culdesac. Several neighbors moved to the country from the city. Two of 7 houses there, on the backside of a field we share beotched about the farmer planting corn because the corn stovers and husks would blow in their yard!! Yep….city slickers. Same folks also complain about leaves in their flower beds. One specifically has engrained herself at township meetings eventually forcing them into paving that culdesac and making it a township road…and constantly reminds those neighbors up there they can’t own an atv due to deeds, etc…. Way too much time on their hands and very, very few friends and ally’s….they fuel on just being heard and giving in only makes them worst. I can’t stand it!!


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> I hear you. When I bought my property (8 acres) 12 years ago there was one house out back about 600 yds away…now today there is a development up there and a culdesac. Several neighbors moved to the country from the city. Two of 7 houses there, on the backside of a field we share beotched about the farmer planting corn because the corn stovers and husks would blow in their yard!! Yep….city slickers. Same folks also complain about leaves in their flower beds. One specifically has engrained herself at township meetings eventually forcing them into paving that culdesac and making it a township road…and constantly reminds those neighbors up there they can’t own an atv due to deeds, etc…. Way too much time on their hands and very, very few friends and ally’s….they fuel on just being heard and giving in only makes them worst. I can’t stand it!!


My first house in Perry Co was in Miller Twp. Our deed actually stated we couldn’t raise hogs…lol!

I would try to blow every leaf possible into her yard. If you can burn in your township, burn leaves every fall and plastic the rest of the year. I hate people like your neighbor.


----------



## 13third

After reading the posts of the day all I must do is sit down and thank the GREAT LORD above for me being born where I was. Thank HIM for my 52 acres and then thank HIM for the state game lands I hunt! I’ve hunted there for 35 years and this past season I saw the 5th hunter that I wasn’t hunting with. That’s a great average! 1 unknown hunter every 7 years! Life in the sticks is GREAT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

We got a new neighbor last summer. She came over bellyaching about her dogs being gun shy. She was quite heated. I told her she was trespassing and if she didn't like the gunfire to call the law.. otherwise get off my land before I call the law...

She then asked for a warning before I was going to ahoot. I told her I could d9 that and asked for her number.. she argued about giving me her number and I said fine... expect the first shot to be your warning.. she gave me her number for the warning text..

Around 4th of July she drove to the neighbor on the other side of the road to complain about fire works..

Long story short they moved after 6 months...


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> We got a new neighbor last summer. She came over bellyaching about her dogs being gun shy. She was quite heated. I told her she was trespassing and if she didn't like the gunfire to call the law.. otherwise get off my land before I call the law...
> 
> *She then asked for a warning before I was going to ahoot. I told her I could d9 that and asked for her number.. she argued about giving me her number and I said fine... expect the first shot to be your warning.. she gave me her number for the warning text..*
> 
> Around 4th of July she drove to the neighbor on the other side of the road to complain about fire works..
> 
> Long story short they moved after 6 months...


Love it!!!!


----------



## Pyme

I feel for you guys that have problem neighbors.

As I've mentioned, I live on a farm, and am surrounded on all sides by other farms. All but one hunt, and the one that doesn't hunt has no problem with it, they just don't for whatever reason. I have a 450 yard range. The guy across the road has a 250 yard range. Nobody goes hogwild with mag dumps or anything crazy, we just shoot for practice and sight ind, nothing gets out of hand, and nobody cares. 

It's just a given that you'll have random shooting at pretty much any time of the year, on any day of the week, at any time of the day. Nobody shoots excessively, and nobody questions it. It's an easy life.


----------



## CBB

Maybe once a year we shoot alot... 4 or 5 of us with 2 or 3 firearms. Probably twice a year we shoot clay pigeons. I have a 100 yard range with a permanent bench. I paid the neighbor with an excavator to build me a backstop. 
Its great, that's why I live here. 

We shot a few coyotes when we moved in back in 18. I was talking with the good neighbor to the north. I said sorry if any of those gunshots bothered ya but we couldn't let the yotes walk..

His response was. " isn't that what you moved up here for! "

They aren't all bad.. seems like some of the transplants don't get it is all. The couple I had trouble with were from Arizona. They were from around here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I guess there's a reason someone coined the phrase; location, location, location.....


----------



## jacobh

I agree CBB not all bad. There’s a guy behind my moms built a huge mansion. Thought oh man this isn’t gonna be good. Anyways we meet him he mentions the shooting ai said I’m sorry if it bothers u. He laughs said nope not at all. Long story short I shoot my guns and we let his kids fish my moms pond and everyone there is cool. It’s actually the people who don’t butt up to her property that are the PITA


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> Maybe once a year we shoot alot... 4 or 5 of us with 2 or 3 firearms. Probably twice a year we shoot clay pigeons. I have a 100 yard range with a permanent bench. I paid the neighbor with an excavator to build me a backstop.
> Its great, that's why I live here.
> 
> We shot a few coyotes when we moved in back in 18. I was talking with the good neighbor to the north. I said sorry if any of those gunshots bothered ya but we couldn't let the yotes walk..
> 
> His response was. " isn't that what you moved up here for! "
> 
> They aren't all bad.. seems like some of the transplants don't get it is all. The couple I had trouble with were from Arizona. They were from around here.


If I were your neighbor I'd be asking if I could borrow your range. 😃


----------



## yetihunter1

So i live in the burbs and my neighbor was a 70yr old man and hoarder who lived with his 90yr old mother. The mother passed and the the mans granddaughter moved in with her boyfriend. Started dealing from the house and making my yard smell like a skunk was nearby when the wind blew the right direction. This past year, the old man had a clog in the sink and used sulfuric acid to clear it. It melted his pipes and started a fire in the basement. Fire fighters, hazmat and everyone came out because the smoke was from a chemical fire beyond the sufluric acid, the thought is the granddaughter and boyfriend had a personal use meth lab in the basement. House was condemned and there are alot more fun stories of BS after that but i wont go down that rabbit hole. The house sold now to a guy in philly who plans on flipping it. The best part is i don't live in a bad neighborhood, i am literally right next to a school. Just goes to show you neighbors can suck no matter where you are.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yep I know a guy who owns several hundred acres in DE and even with all that space his neighbors are PAIN!!

From urban to rural…neighbors can make or break your experiences


----------



## 12-Ringer

Checked in on a kid from Great Valley HS today, he hit a deer (more appropriately - the deer hit him) on 401. The kid didn't even really know what happened, but held it together pretty well. He pulled over at St. Matt's and I pulled in behind him, pretty shaken up, but otherwise unharmed. The car was really jacked though...he was driving a 2017 Acura Sedan 4-door, you would have thought a truck smashed into the side. Neither driver side door could even open. Stayed with him until his mom and older brother showed. Glad he was o.k.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Checked in on a kid from Great Valley HS today, he hit a deer (more appropriately - the deer hit him) on 401. The kid didn't even really know what happened, but held it together pretty well. He pulled over at St. Matt's and I pulled in behind him, pretty shaken up, but otherwise unharmed. The car was really jacked though...he was driving a 2017 Acura Sedan 4-door, you would have thought a truck smashed into the side. Neither driver side door could even open. Stayed with him until his mom and older brother showed. Glad he was o.k.


geez, glad he was ok. Was it a large deer that ran into the side of his car?


----------



## ZDC

yetihunter1 said:


> geez, glad he was ok. Was it a large deer that ran into the side of his car?


It was the great one


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Yep I know a guy who owns several hundred acres in DE and even with all that space his neighbors are PAIN!!
> 
> From urban to rural…neighbors can make or break your experiences


We hold our breath every time one of the houses around us goes up for sale. So far so good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> geez, glad he was ok. Was it a large deer that ran into the side of his car?


Slightly above average doe, it died right there in the middle of the road which I thought was strange. I am guessing broken neck. I swerved to miss it, her legs were still kicking as passed, but I went back to check after his mom showed up and the deer was in the middle of the road along with some debris from the car, (side mirror, molding, etc..)

I was shocked how much damage was done. I would never have believed that a deer running into the side of a moving car would do that....I've seen cars pretty jacked that have hit the deer, but the physics of that are at least understandable.


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> Slightly above average doe, it died right there in the middle of the road which I thought was strange. I am guessing broken neck. I swerved to miss it, her legs were still kicking as passed, but I went back to check after his mom showed up and the deer was in the middle of the road along with some debris from the car, (side mirror, molding, etc..)
> 
> I was shocked how much damage was done. I would never have believed that a deer running into the side of a moving car would do that....I've seen cars pretty jacked that have hit the deer, but the physics of that are at least understandable.


Think of it this way. If you tied a 100 lb anvil to a rope hanging from a tree. Pulled it back and lifted it as high as you can and released it to swing into the side of your car. How much damage would it do? 
Now make it a 100 lb deer traveling at 20-30 mph on a full run.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Slightly above average doe, it died right there in the middle of the road which I thought was strange. I am guessing broken neck. I swerved to miss it, her legs were still kicking as passed, but I went back to check after his mom showed up and the deer was in the middle of the road along with some debris from the car, (side mirror, molding, etc..)
> 
> I was shocked how much damage was done. I would never have believed that a deer running into the side of a moving car would do that....I've seen cars pretty jacked that have hit the deer, but the physics of that are at least understandable.


TEN YEARS AGO MY AVERAGE DEER CLAIM WAS BETWEEN $2500 AND $3500.Right after 2016,the cost of car parts started going way up.Most headlights are over $1200/piece.My average deer claim on 2016 or newer silverado that still driveable is over $9300.That my own statistic,not an industry one.


----------



## Pyme

Schleprock1 said:


> Think of it this way. If you tied a 100 lb anvil to a rope hanging from a tree. Pulled it back and lifted it as high as you can and released it to swing into the side of your car. How much damage would it do?
> Now make it a 100 lb deer traveling at 20-30 mph on a full run.


More accurate comparison....

Swing an anvil on a rope, and swing a deer on a rope.

One has a lot more give than the other, and spreads the force over a much larger area. 

If I had to stand under that tree, I know which one I'd rather get hit with. 😎😄


----------



## jacobh

Wow scary for that kid. Yea when my stepdad was alive he owned a body shop and I use to see some cars that were hit by deer. Issue is they’re built so crappy they fall apart


----------



## Hlzr

Any of you fellows see this? My brother in law works for PAT and his friend was driving the bus, said when he called it in they couldn't hear him from the hissing of the gas line leaking, thank God no one got killed.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/01/28/pittsburgh-bridge-collapse/


----------



## 138104

Hlzr said:


> Any of you fellows see this? My brother in law works for PAT and his friend was driving the bus, said when he called it in they couldn't hear him from the hissing of the gas line leaking, thank God no one got hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/01/28/pittsburgh-bridge-collapse/


Yeah, just read that. So lucky it didn’t blow and no one was seriously hurt!


----------



## dougell

I wonder is a bridge inspector will be called in for a developmental interview.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> I wonder is a bridge inspector will be called in for a developmental interview.


They said it was last inspected in September of 2021, and rated as "Poor".

Sounds like it had been rated as "Poor" since 2011 in inspection reports.

It seems as if the bridge inspectors were doing their jobs just fine, but nobody was doing much with that info.


----------



## Mathias

*not hunting related disclaimer*

does anyone here have a home standby generator?


----------



## Schleprock1

dougell said:


> I wonder is a bridge inspector will be called in for a developmental interview.


I was involved in bridge inspections for PennDOT about 10 years ago. I can tell you they have a lot of pictures on file of every item on that bridge that didn't look right from every 2 years that it gets inspected. 
As soon as they heard that it fell they were pulling up files to look at the pics. As soon as they can safely get inspectors in there they will know where to start looking.



Pyme said:


> They said it was last inspected in September of 2021, and rated as "Poor".
> 
> Sounds like it had been rated as "Poor" since 2011 in inspection reports.
> 
> It seems as if the bridge inspectors were doing their jobs just fine, but nobody was doing much with that info.


From the few photo's I've seen of that bridge, it would likely get a poor rating just for the functionally obsolete bridge railings. But the bridge railings are not why it fell.


----------



## dougell

My secretary just showed a picture from facebook where some actually posted a picture of the underneath of that bridge completely rusted through in 2018.Obviously,I have no clue what transpired since then.

Who makes the call to condemn the bridge?Is it the inspectors themselves or their superiors?


----------



## ZDC

I was in a car with a friend going 60 when we hit a doe. It was in a jeep gladiator and I expected to see a messed up hood and bumper but there was nothing but a few scratches from her hooves. 

But this was a smaller to medium size doe


----------



## rogersb

Mathias said:


> *not hunting related disclaimer*
> 
> does anyone here have a home standby generator?


We don't but every time there is a big storm in the forecast my wife reminds me we should get one. Problem is we've been in the house about 12 years and the only time we lost power for more than a couple hours was 10 years ago during Hurricane Sandy. And that was only for 24 hours. 

Do you have one in mind?


----------



## Schleprock1

dougell said:


> My secretary just showed a picture from facebook where some actually posted a picture of the underneath of that bridge completely rusted through in 2018.Obviously,I have no clue what transpired since then.
> 
> Who makes the call to condemn the bridge?Is it the inspectors themselves or their superiors?


If an inspector saw a structural issue they would be on the phone with higher ups.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> I wonder is a bridge inspector will be called in for a developmental interview.


Or seeking other career opportunities?


----------



## Billy H

It’s only a matter of time till a major bridge collapse’s. The widespread incompetence in todays work force will see to it.


----------



## dougell

That was a pretty big bridge.I'd say we were lucky that not many vehicles were on it when it collapsed.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Think of it this way. If you tied a 100 lb anvil to a rope hanging from a tree. Pulled it back and lifted it as high as you can and released it to swing into the side of your car. How much damage would it do?
> Now make it a 100 lb deer traveling at 20-30 mph on a full run.


Better for coyotes than a 22-250 too . . .


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I wonder is a bridge inspector will be called in for a developmental interview.


I'm sure there will be a "government study".


----------



## Schleprock1

dougell said:


> That was a pretty big bridge.I'd say we were lucky that not many vehicles were on it when it collapsed.


Very lucky. The average daily traffic on that bridge is 18,191. It was an unfortunate event that happened at a fortunate time.
Imagine if it had happened at 1 AM. How many vehicles would have dropped off of it in the dark.


----------



## nicko

Last day to try and knock one down tomorrow. Anybody planning on heading out? Heard a weather guy on local radio earlier saying everybody should stay inside tomorrow because of wind and cold. Pfffffftt!!!


----------



## Mathias

rogersb said:


> We don't but every time there is a big storm in the forecast my wife reminds me we should get one. Problem is we've been in the house about 12 years and the only time we lost power for more than a couple hours was 10 years ago during Hurricane Sandy. And that was only for 24 hours.
> 
> Do you have one in mind?


We’ve been contemplating one for several years. Lost power once for 4-5 days. Other times for less duration.
Thinking a Cummings brand over Generac. Not cheap but I’m sure it’ll be recouped at resale.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Last day to try and knock one down tomorrow. Anybody planning on heading out? Heard a weather guy on local radio earlier saying everybody should stay inside tomorrow because of wind and cold. Pfffffftt!!!


I will be out in the am and probably regretting the decision.....


----------



## Mathias

Iron men, wooden ships…..


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> *not hunting related disclaimer*
> 
> does anyone here have a home standby generator?












We go with the standby house . . . it does have a generator. And batteries.


----------



## 138104

This will be my weekend fun. I need to go uphill as the ditch gets deep the further down. The one photo shows how far backwards she slid. I swear I post a photo like this every year, but she won’t learn. I am printing these to put in the car for next year as a reminder to not drive up until I clear the snow…lol!
View attachment 7556658

View attachment 7556660

View attachment 7556659


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I'm sure there will be a "government study".


Just be glad we pay one of the highest gas taxes in the country.Imagine how bad it could have been otherwise.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> This will be my weekend fun. I need to go uphill as the ditch gets deep the further down. The one photo shows how far backwards she slid. I swear I post a photo like this every year, but she won’t learn. I am printing these to put in the car for next year as a reminder to not drive up until I clear the snow…lol!
> View attachment 7556658
> 
> View attachment 7556660
> 
> View attachment 7556659


I'll bet there were some saintly words said during that backward slide


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> This will be my weekend fun. I need to go uphill as the ditch gets deep the further down. The one photo shows how far backwards she slid. I swear I post a photo like this every year, but she won’t learn. I am printing these to put in the car for next year as a reminder to not drive up until I clear the snow…lol!
> View attachment 7556658
> 
> View attachment 7556660
> 
> View attachment 7556659


I know the feeling. I am waiting on quotes for heating certain areas in my driveway. Just done getting up at 5:30 and plowing every morning. My wife likes to get a run at it to make sure she gets up farther than she should before sliding backwards.


----------



## dougell

I sold my plow truck a few years ago.I currently have two jeeps and two trucks.One of them is getting a plow next year.


----------



## CBB

Mr. October said:


> If I were your neighbor I'd be asking if I could borrow your range. 😃



I'd more than likely oblige!


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> I know the feeling. I am waiting on quotes for heating certain areas in my driveway. Just done getting up at 5:30 and plowing every morning. My wife likes to get a run at it to make sure she gets up farther than she should before sliding backwards.


She made it halfway before sliding. After assessing the situation, it will likely stay there until it thaws next week.

What method for heating your driveway are you looking at?


----------



## CBB

The dog and I were outside a bit and I went over to the small cornfield and scored a young 8pt sheds. I saw the first one and got the dogs attention, let her do the rest. She was proud as a peacock running around with it.
We followed a couple trails looking for the match. Sure enough walking out Teeka started pawing at the snow and got the match on her own.

That makes about 10 she's found solo. Maybe about another 10 I've seen and let her find. Good way to start, maybe it's our year!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hell yeah CBB!!


----------



## Pyme

I just heard from a buddy that had a group of four bucks go past him a little while ago. 

Nothing he wanted to shoot and deal with in this cold, but interesting to know that while some are shedding, others are still carrying both sides.

We're in the overlap period for a while right now.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> This will be my weekend fun. I need to go uphill as the ditch gets deep the further down. The one photo shows how far backwards she slid. I swear I post a photo like this every year, but she won’t learn. I am printing these to put in the car for next year as a reminder to not drive up until I clear the snow…lol!
> View attachment 7556658
> 
> View attachment 7556660
> 
> View attachment 7556659


That really sucks. Those don't look like happy footprints headed toward the suburban.


----------



## perryhunter4

Any wrestling Hs and college wrestling fans….big, big match tonight. Psu-Iowa at 9. My daughters field hockey tourney was cancelled in Philly… trying to coordinate plans now of where to watch it. I can’t get Big 10 network through our cable provider.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Any wrestling Hs and college wrestling fans….big, big match tonight. Psu-Iowa at 9. My daughters field hockey tourney was cancelled in Philly… trying to coordinate plans now of where to watch it. I can’t get Big 10 network through our cable provider.


Do a free trial of Hulu with live tv and you can get the Big10 network.


----------



## CBB

Watching on dish later. Should be awesome


----------



## jacobh

perryhunter4 said:


> Any wrestling Hs and college wrestling fans….big, big match tonight. Psu-Iowa at 9. My daughters field hockey tourney was cancelled in Philly… trying to coordinate plans now of where to watch it. I can’t get Big 10 network through our cable provider.


Yep me and Jake will be watching tonight.


----------



## Mr. October

So here's a wintry, snow day question for everyone. I was reading the latest PA Game News last night and learned of the further spread of CWD toward the elk areas and the subsequent formation of yet another DMA. Eventually, CWD is going to be state-wide. How many of you hunt in a DMA? Have you had any harvested deer test positive for CWD? 

Secondarily, the PGC wants hunters to continue to kill deer (more deer in fact) in CWD areas. Let's assume it becomes difficult to impossible to not hunt where there is CWD and you start getting regular positives for your deer. The PGC will STILL want us to shoot deer. How many are likely to continue deer hunting if you can't actually eat the deer you kill?


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> Secondarily, the PGC wants hunters to continue to kill deer (more deer in fact) in CWD areas. Let's assume it becomes difficult to impossible to not hunt where there is CWD and you start getting regular positives for your deer. The PGC will STILL want us to shoot deer. How many are likely to continue deer hunting if you can't actually eat the deer you kill?


I'll answer my own question first. If we hit a tipping point where it becomes difficult to have safe, edible meat, as much as I love deer hunting I would no longer be going. I am out there ultimately for a freezer full of good, wholesome meat. If I can't be assured of consuming an animal I kill, or it becomes ridiculously difficult to do so, I will no longer go out and kill animals just to kill them. I'm not out there just to brag about big antlers.


----------



## Billy H

I love venison as well, Top on the list of why I hunt. If the meat becomes inedible my deer hunting will drop off dramatically. I have mixed thoughts on the actual killing of the animal. I'm happy that the culmination of the time and work put it was successful but I take no real joy in taking an animals life. That probably sounds stupid but that's the best I can do to explain it. As much as I love to archery deer hunt I can't say for certain I would stop completely. I may become an antler guy to a certain extent if I know of a good buck and hunt him exclusively. It would be a him or nothing kind of thing. I'm sure the scavengers won't mind the meat. I'd never shoot another doe. That said not many trophy type bucks where I hunt. Maybe become a camera guy , shooting deer with a shutter and lense.


----------



## CBB

I guess I'm looking at this differently. I don't worry about cwd in the meat. No human has ever been tested and been positive for it. As long as the meat is properly cooked it will kill it. 
That being said if I kill a sickly deer I may not eat it. Bottom line for me if the deer is healthy and in good condition move forward as you always have regardless of cwd in your area


----------



## CBB

Unless the truck of monkeys was released with a new cwd variant.........


----------



## Billy H

I based my answer as if it were determined the meat became unsafe.

Cooking does not destroy the CWD prion.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24, that’s just plain treacherous 😱
I give her credit for trying, I know mine wouldn’t even be a passenger for the ride.
Would a dedicated snow tire have helped? I drove Tahoes for a couple decades at work and was really impressed with their capability in snow.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I'll answer my own question first. If we hit a tipping point where it becomes difficult to have safe, edible meat, as much as I love deer hunting I would no longer be going. I am out there ultimately for a freezer full of good, wholesome meat. If I can't be assured of consuming an animal I kill, or it becomes ridiculously difficult to do so, I will no longer go out and kill animals just to kill them. I'm not out there just to brag about big antlers.


So would you rather quit and let sharpshooters control the deer numbers? My initial reaction is that as long as we are allowed to manage the herd we should…the day we quit and another method replaces hunting, we likely won’t ever be offered the chance to hunt again.

We eat two deer a year. But we wouldn’t starve without it. The hunt, from scouting to stand placement to food plots to sitting a ridge and having deer in shooting range…I love the whole experience. It really isn’t about meat for me…meat is a nice byproduct.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> So would you rather quit and let sharpshooters control the deer numbers? My initial reaction is that as long as we are allowed to manage the herd we should…the day we quit and another method replaces hunting, we likely won’t ever be offered the chance to hunt again.
> 
> We eat two deer a year. But we wouldn’t starve without it. The hunt, from scouting to stand placement to food plots to sitting a ridge and having deer in shooting range…I love the whole experience. It really isn’t about meat for me…meat is a nice byproduct.


I enjoy hunting and also love the full experience. But the meat is part of that experience and if it is no longer useable I won’t kill just to kill. Even now when my freezer is full I’m done for the year. 1 or 2 deer at most.

Re-reading once more . . it's important to note I certainly wouldn't quit hunting though would probably stop deer hunting at least where CWD is present. Deer hunting != All hunting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I can tell you this….two processors that I know of, who are part of the Hunters Sharing the Harvest Program, will not accept a deer for the program of it tests positive for CWD. Neither test as a matter of course, but both had officials stop by their facilities this year and randomly use a quick test to determine if there was risk and need to further test.

Before my life turned upside down it was very common for me to kill 2-5 deer a year, I think the most I got in any one year was 6…if the HSH program takes a hiatus I am not sure what will happen, I fear the worst…shoot and let lay….unlike many of us who frequent this thread, there are some who MUST kill at least now they can drop them off to help others.

Spent the morning wrapping up the hunting gear. Everything laundered, bagged, and packed away except for what we wear shed hunting. Turkey and fishing gear brought to the front. 

Mind sound weird but, It’s days like this I wish I had chosen a different profession that would allow me to afford a bigger space. 

Helped a buddy yesterday establish his off grid power system in Elverson. His place is incredible…he has a 4 car garage with 2-bays dedicated to his toys/gear, but better than that…he has a GREAT groom above the garage, with 10’ ceilings that run the entire length of the garage. There is a full bath, a full kitchen and what I though was a cool bar wood wall, however the wall opens in the middle to a custom storage area that supports all of the gear he and his famil use in an an organized fashion that was very impressive.

Certainly more efficient than my carefully coordinated corner of the basement (lol)


----------



## jacobh

I only kill what I eat also. If I don’t eat it I don’t kill it. I enjoy the hunt but I don’t necessarily enjoy killing the animal. Knowing I am eating the meat makes it ok for me


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Do a free trial of Hulu with live tv and you can get the Big10 network.


Hey Dave… I ended up doing exactly that, but it’s hitting me for $80/mo for the + Live….To top it off, my big screen in the basement isn’t a smart tv, so I couldn’t get it streamed through it and I don’t have the proper adapter for HDMI cable from laptop to tv. I have a smart tv in the living room, but it’s smaller and my wife and daughter didn’t approve of a group of us guys huddled in the living room screaming at the tv through midnight lol. I downloaded the app and a bunch of us gathered at a buddies place and got it on his smart tv through my account and phone app. Will keep Hulu through the Big 10 tourney, then going to cancel.


----------



## Mr. October

If anyone is looking for something to do tomorrow and you've never been to watch the shootoffs at the LAS Classic I can highly recommend it. I probably won't be there tomorrow as I have other irons in the fire but I've been there many times both as a competitor and spectator. It is as exciting as archery gets. Yesterday 14 year old Bodie Turner turned in a perfect 660 in the qualifying round. Only the 3rd time it's ever been done and prior to that it was Reo Wilde and Stephan Hansen. Both seasoned professionals. 14 years old!


----------



## nicko

I would have a hard time justifying the time and money spent every year to hunt deer, go on trips upstate, stay in hotels, etc. if I could not eat the meat.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Hey Dave… I ended up doing exactly that, but it’s hitting me for $80/mo for the + Live….To top it off, my big screen in the basement isn’t a smart tv, so I couldn’t get it streamed through it and I don’t have the proper adapter for HDMI cable from laptop to tv. I have a smart tv in the living room, but it’s smaller and my wife and daughter didn’t approve of a group of us guys huddled in the living room screaming at the tv through midnight lol. I downloaded the app and a bunch of us gathered at a buddies place and got it on his smart tv through my account and phone app. Will keep Hulu through the Big 10 tourney, then going to cancel.


Huh, I only pay $65.72/mo. I wonder why yours is so much higher? If you end up liking Hulu, get a Roku stick or Chromecast for your basement TV. You can use that to stream Hulu.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Perry24, that’s just plain treacherous [emoji33]
> I give her credit for trying, I know mine wouldn’t even be a passenger for the ride.
> Would a dedicated snow tire have helped? I drove Tahoes for a couple decades at work and was really impressed with their capability in snow.


I think chains are the only option. I’ve used mud and snow AT tires before and that didn’t help either. The grade and fact it is north facing just creates a bad situation. Fortunately, we can get away with 1 car this week, so hoping salt and warmer temps will melt the snow and ice so I can drive out of the ditch. If not, then maybe a winch and long cable…lol!


----------



## ZDC

Good week of shed hunting. 

Found them all


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7557148
> 
> 
> Good week of shed hunting.
> 
> Found them all


Looks like the cumulative tally of me and Chris for our combined lifetimes.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I think chains are the only option. I’ve used mud and snow AT tires before and that didn’t help either. The grade and fact it is north facing just creates a bad situation. Fortunately, we can get away with 1 car this week, so hoping salt and warmer temps will melt the snow and ice so I can drive out of the ditch. If not, then maybe a winch and long cable…lol!


Dave, ever consider something like this? Looks to be fairly easy to install and remove.









Amazon.com: Jeremywell Car Snow Chains Emergency Anti Slip Snow Tire Chains for Most Cars/SUV/Trucks, Winter Universal Security Chains Tire Width 165mm-275mm/6.5-10.8'', Amazing Traction Thickening Durable 6pcs : Automotive


Buy Jeremywell Car Snow Chains Emergency Anti Slip Snow Tire Chains for Most Cars/SUV/Trucks, Winter Universal Security Chains Tire Width 165mm-275mm/6.5-10.8'', Amazing Traction Thickening Durable 6pcs: Car - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> I think chains are the only option. I’ve used mud and snow AT tires before and that didn’t help either. The grade and fact it is north facing just creates a bad situation. Fortunately, we can get away with 1 car this week, so hoping salt and warmer temps will melt the snow and ice so I can drive out of the ditch. If not, then maybe a winch and long cable…lol!


If you need help, or any salt (it’s been hard to find places)… give me a holler. I have about 20 bags left from a skid a bought at end of season last year.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Looks like the cumulative tally of me and Chris for our combined lifetimes.


Likewise. I found one half-rotted Y antler about 35 years ago.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Dave, ever consider something like this? Looks to be fairly easy to install and remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Jeremywell Car Snow Chains Emergency Anti Slip Snow Tire Chains for Most Cars/SUV/Trucks, Winter Universal Security Chains Tire Width 165mm-275mm/6.5-10.8'', Amazing Traction Thickening Durable 6pcs : Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy Jeremywell Car Snow Chains Emergency Anti Slip Snow Tire Chains for Most Cars/SUV/Trucks, Winter Universal Security Chains Tire Width 165mm-275mm/6.5-10.8'', Amazing Traction Thickening Durable 6pcs: Car - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


They appear to be much less hassle over chains and not near as hard on blacktop as chains. 
I might have to look into these for my tractor. Thx for sharing Nicko.


----------



## Mathias

I love the names the Chinese come up with for their products _Jeremywell 🤣_


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> I think chains are the only option. I’ve used mud and snow AT tires before and that didn’t help either.


Once it becomes ice, even 4 wheel drive is pretty much useless, unless you have something physical (chains or _good_ studs....) to actually bite into it. Any type of rubber tire is just going to spin and slide.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> I would have a hard time justifying the time and money spent every year to hunt deer, go on trips upstate, stay in hotels, etc. if I could not eat the meat.


If you viewed it as vacation would it pencil out better?


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7557148
> 
> 
> Good week of shed hunting.
> 
> Found them all


Crying here! 😂

We've all had those days...weeks... seasons! 😬😁


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> Once it becomes ice, even 4 wheel drive is pretty much useless, unless you have something physical (chains or _good_ studs....) to actually bite into it. Any type of rubber tire is just going to spin and slide.


It’s not ice, just packed snow. Can’t get to the rock under the snow for any grip.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> It’s not ice, just packed snow. Can’t get to the rock under the snow for any grip.


Almost as bad if it's packed enough.


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> Almost as bad if it's packed enough.


Agreed


----------



## Mathias




----------



## ZDC

That will get rid of that packed ice


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> That will get rid of that packed ice


And that pesky blacktop underneath it too . . .


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> And that pesky blacktop underneath it too . . .


Nah , it turns it into chared top


----------



## Pyme

I don't want the plow or the flamethrower.

But, that _bus_! 🥰


----------



## 138104

Hey, my driveway is gravel, so I’m good to go with a flamethrower!

I think I’ve decided this is a necessity- UTV with BOSS v-plow and a BOSS drop spreader. I can’t even imagine how much it would cost….


----------



## jacobh

Watch Craigslist we got this Rhino 660 with plow for my mom for her driveway for $7k. Well worth it


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Hey, my driveway is gravel, so I’m good to go with a flamethrower!
> 
> I think I’ve decided this is a necessity- UTV with BOSS v-plow and a BOSS drop spreader. I can’t even imagine how much it would cost….


Ain't nothing but a checkbook or line of credit away. 😎

And you're right, it won't be cheap. 😬


----------



## yetihunter1

Successful final day of deer drives. Did a morning hunt locally with six guys, put on 3 drives from 730-1230 and put down 4 doe .


----------



## CBB

W & J wanted to talk to my boy about college and football so we made a short Detour to West Virginia...didn't buy anything. 
Prices are ridiculous. 
66$ for 25 300 short mag brass


----------



## nicko

Great final day of the season. Guys we coordinated with got a doe in the morning. We got up there in the afternoon and I was the beneficiary of one of the drives. 2nd deer I took this season from the same spot on the powerline. 

Saw 4 deer, my buddy saw 10 and a good buck. Other group got a shot at the end of the day but no updates yet on the outcome.

Freezer will be packed.


----------



## nicko

duplicate


----------



## Pyme

Straight-walled rifle cartridge in special regs area?


----------



## jacobh

Berks county u can use a rifle still


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Berks county u can use a rifle still


Yep……. .30-06 barked today.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Berks county u can use a rifle still


"Any" rifle, or rifles chambered only for straight-walled cartridges?

Not being anywhere near a special regs area, or hunting them, I have only very loosely followed recent changes and/or proposed changes, so admittedly not real familiar with the details lately.

Edit...... looks like we were typing at the same time. I had no idea you could still use a rifle anywhere in the state this late in the season.


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> "Any" rifle, or rifles chambered only for straight-walled cartridges?
> 
> Not being anywhere near a special regs area, or hunting them, I have only very loosely followed recent changes and/or proposed changes, so admittedly not real familiar with the details lately.
> 
> Edit...... looks like we were typing at the same time. I had no idea you could still use a rifle anywhere in the state this late in the season.


There is a small section of Berks County that falls within unit 5C. But the special reg areas are county specific… and Berks County does not fall within that special reg area where rifles are not allowed.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> There is a small section of Berks County that falls within unit 5C. But the special reg areas are county specific… and Berks County does not fall within that special reg area where rifles are not allowed.


I'm not sure that made anything clearer..... but we'll go with it. 😄


----------



## jacobh

5c has like 3-4 counties in it. Berks county is a rifle county where rest of the counties are shotgun only. But since it’s special reg area u get the long season and it’s a rifle area. Not straight wall but any rifle. Straight wall can be used in the other counties


----------



## LetThemGrow

Pyme said:


> I'm not sure that made anything clearer..... but we'll go with it. 😄


Most of 5C is NOT Berks Co and does not allow traditional rifle cartridges. The small portion of Berks Co that is in 5C allows traditional rifle cartridges, like the rest of Berks Co in other management units.


----------



## nicko

Just got this TAC e-mail.


----------



## j.d.m.

My buddy finished the season off today at 12:45 with a healthy doe. Used the shotgun. I wanted to go, but not healed up enough from cervical surgery yet to do it on my own. Time to get ready for next season. Growing season for food plots comes sooner then you know it.


----------



## nicko

Going to be a bit reflective here so please bear with me. 

As most of you know, our family lost both our mom and dad within a 12 day span between Christmas and New Year’s this year. Solo time in the woods gives you a lot of time to think about things and how you got where you are at this stage in your life. Hunting and the outdoors has been a driving, but also a comforting and stabilizing pursuit for me. I’m very fortunate that my parents decided to set up permanent tent stakes on a property that butts right up to property owned by a county Conservancy. That conservancy has generously granted me permission to hunt there for close to 20 years now. These are the same woods my brothers and sister grew up in as kids… Building forts… Building campfires/small brushfires, being idiots, and sledding at night under the glow of a full moon.

As a wanna-be hunter before the minimum hunting age of 12, I fantasized about those woods …… So much mystery and so many unlocked secrets about deer and deer hunting. Stumbling across remnants and pieces of old homemade tree stands only added to the mystique and intrigue. Our dad exposed us to the outdoors early on and it has become a lifelong pursuit and passion of mine for which I will be forever grateful.

1988, my sophomore year in college, I went through a rough patch following the loss of my high school girlfriend in a car accident. Trying to cope, I took refuge in the same woods behind my parents house looking to those woods for comfort …… but it took a while for that comfort to come my way. Finally, after a year of waiting for the light at the end of the tunnel, and a successful small game hunt walking out of those woods with the satisfying weight of a rabbit in the game pouch, peace had arrived …….and I felt everything was going to be… OK.

Fast forward to today…solo time in the woods is therapeutic but also gives you a lot of time in your own head. I dropped the doe this afternoon at 3 PM… With my dad‘s gun and cleaned with the knife given to me by my parents on my 16th birthday. Late afternoon, I was doing one final push for my buddy. The snow was especially slippery and made for tough footing today. It was the end of the day and I was starting to drag a bit so I took a little time to rest and look around …then I saw the sun dipping low through the trees behind me. Thst’s one of the pictures I posted above. And just like that, I had a similar moment like I did back in 1990 when I found peace again and the woods were part of that…

Everything‘s gonna be OK.


----------



## Pyme

I've mentioned a few times on here how I lost my dad and hunting partner a few years ago, and basically stopped hunting.

I get it...............


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hard to explain that phenomena to folks who don’t hunt…can’t tell you how many times over the last few years I ached to be in a stand and didn’t care if I saw a deer….being in your head isn’t always a good thing, but something about being in the hardwoods helps with it…

Glad you closed the season in that way…

I was up at 4am…and had all my gear laundered and packed by 9:00ish…rotating the turkey and fishing gear to the front. 

Something is always in-season [emoji12][emoji106]


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Going to be a bit reflective here so please bear with me.
> 
> As most of you know, our family lost both our mom and dad within a 12 day span between Christmas and New Year’s this year. Solo time in the woods gives you a lot of time to think about things and how you got where you are at this stage in your life. Hunting and the outdoors has been a driving, but also a comforting and stabilizing pursuit for me. I’m very fortunate that my parents decided to set up permanent tent stakes on a property that butts right up to property owned by a county Conservancy. That conservancy has generously granted me permission to hunt there for close to 20 years now. These are the same woods my brothers and sister grew up in as kids… Building forts… Building campfires/small brushfires, being idiots, and sledding at night under the glow of a full moon.
> 
> As a wanna-be hunter before the minimum hunting age of 12, I fantasized about those woods …… So much mystery and so many unlocked secrets about deer and deer hunting. Stumbling across remnants and pieces of old homemade tree stands only added to the mystique and intrigue. Our dad exposed us to the outdoors early on and it has become a lifelong pursuit and passion of mine for which I will be forever grateful.
> 
> 1988, my sophomore year in college, I went through a rough patch following the loss of my high school girlfriend in a car accident. Trying to cope, I took refuge in the same woods behind my parents house looking to those woods for comfort …… but it took a while for that comfort to come my way. Finally, after a year of waiting for the light at the end of the tunnel, and a successful small game hunt walking out of those woods with the satisfying weight of a rabbit in the game pouch, peace had arrived …….and I felt everything was going to be… OK.
> 
> Fast forward to today…solo time in the woods is therapeutic but also gives you a lot of time in your own head. I dropped the doe this afternoon at 3 PM… With my dad‘s gun and cleaned with the knife given to me by my parents on my 16th birthday. Late afternoon, I was doing one final push for my buddy. The snow was especially slippery and made for tough footing today. It was the end of the day and I was starting to drag a bit so I took a little time to rest and look around …then I saw the sun dipping low through the trees behind me. Thst’s one of the pictures I posted above. And just like that, I had a similar moment like I did back in 1990 when I found peace again and the woods were part of that…
> 
> Everything‘s gonna be OK.


Well written Nicko. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Going to be a bit reflective here so please bear with me.
> 
> As most of you know, our family lost both our mom and dad within a 12 day span between Christmas and New Year’s this year. Solo time in the woods gives you a lot of time to think about things and how you got where you are at this stage in your life. Hunting and the outdoors has been a driving, but also a comforting and stabilizing pursuit for me. I’m very fortunate that my parents decided to set up permanent tent stakes on a property that butts right up to property owned by a county Conservancy. That conservancy has generously granted me permission to hunt there for close to 20 years now. These are the same woods my brothers and sister grew up in as kids… Building forts… Building campfires/small brushfires, being idiots, and sledding at night under the glow of a full moon.
> 
> As a wanna-be hunter before the minimum hunting age of 12, I fantasized about those woods …… So much mystery and so many unlocked secrets about deer and deer hunting. Stumbling across remnants and pieces of old homemade tree stands only added to the mystique and intrigue. Our dad exposed us to the outdoors early on and it has become a lifelong pursuit and passion of mine for which I will be forever grateful.
> 
> 1988, my sophomore year in college, I went through a rough patch following the loss of my high school girlfriend in a car accident. Trying to cope, I took refuge in the same woods behind my parents house looking to those woods for comfort …… but it took a while for that comfort to come my way. Finally, after a year of waiting for the light at the end of the tunnel, and a successful small game hunt walking out of those woods with the satisfying weight of a rabbit in the game pouch, peace had arrived …….and I felt everything was going to be… OK.
> 
> Fast forward to today…solo time in the woods is therapeutic but also gives you a lot of time in your own head. I dropped the doe this afternoon at 3 PM… With my dad‘s gun and cleaned with the knife given to me by my parents on my 16th birthday. Late afternoon, I was doing one final push for my buddy. The snow was especially slippery and made for tough footing today. It was the end of the day and I was starting to drag a bit so I took a little time to rest and look around …then I saw the sun dipping low through the trees behind me. Thst’s one of the pictures I posted above. And just like that, I had a similar moment like I did back in 1990 when I found peace again and the woods were part of that…
> 
> Everything‘s gonna be OK.


Love this Nick.


----------



## Mr. October

LAS Classic shoot offs will e live-streamed beginning at 8:00am. A lot of divisions were shot off last night. You can forward through the 7 hours of coverage to see the classes you are interested in.


----------



## ZDC

This season went by so quick !


----------



## CBB

ZDC said:


> This season went by so quick !



Unfortunately they always do. 
Enjoy those moments afield with family and friends. 
Enjoy the solitude as well. 
Lord willing we'll be there to do it again this fall.


----------



## Billy H

Not sure I can sit through this game with the sound on. Romo commentary is bad enough and even worse with his apparent man love for Mahomes. 94FM has merril and Mike doing the game but it's way out of sink with the TV


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> Unfortunately they always do.
> Enjoy those moments afield with family and friends.
> Enjoy the solitude as well.
> Lord willing we'll be there to do it again this fall.


Every year I can't wait for the opening day of archery. 

Looking back I wished I got out with the bass rod a little more and I wish I hit the creeks in spring a little more


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Not sure I can sit through this game with the sound on. Romo commentary is bad enough and even worse with his apparent man love for Mahomes. 94FM has merril and Mike doing the game but it's way out of sink with the TV


Couldn’t agree more…Laurie actually asked me if the announcer was a former Chiefs player (lol)


----------



## Mathias

They should have “Jake“ from state farm call the game, talk about bromance.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> They should have “Jake“ from state farm call the game, talk about bromance.


I think Jake must of put those speakers behind the broadcasters. LMAO Joke so far from the git go. I'm Rollin here.


----------



## Pyme

For those watching football games today, and at the risk of being jumped and/or having my post deleted, think about this while watching the NFL.

I make no apologies for refusing to having_ anything_ to do with them.









Snoop Dogg performing at Super Bowl halftime show becoming even worse look


Keepin’ it real. Let’s do it together. Last Saturday, during CBS’s telecast of the Titans-Bengals playoff game, a commercial for Corona beer aired, starring Snoop Dogg, who, despite countless arres…




nypost.com


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> For those watching football games today, and at the risk of being jumped and/or having my post deleted, think about this while watching the NFL.
> 
> I make no apologies for refusing to having_ anything_ to do with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoop Dogg performing at Super Bowl halftime show becoming even worse look
> 
> 
> Keepin’ it real. Let’s do it together. Last Saturday, during CBS’s telecast of the Titans-Bengals playoff game, a commercial for Corona beer aired, starring Snoop Dogg, who, despite countless arres…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


I’m looking forward to the halftime show. Some great performers on tap!


----------



## nicko

Hope the Bengals can keep up the pressure.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Got up to Ricketts Glen for a long weekend with the wife and some friends to do some ice hiking. Despite the sub zero temps we had a great time and honestly the falling snow and virtually empty park made it a heck of a lot more enjoyable than the usual tourist filled summer hike.












































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Can somebody please disconnect Tony Romo‘s microphone?


----------



## 12-Ringer

What a game!!!


----------



## Mathias

always glad to see andy lose!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to the Bengals! Was looking like a bit of a blowout right before the half.

Gotta say I despise commercials most of the time and flip channels between them... but that newest one with the Chevy Silverado and that cat was pretty damn funny.


----------



## Mathias

Pyme said:


> For those watching football games today, and at the risk of being jumped and/or having my post deleted, think about this while watching the NFL.
> 
> I make no apologies for refusing to having_ anything_ to do with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoop Dogg performing at Super Bowl halftime show becoming even worse look
> 
> 
> Keepin’ it real. Let’s do it together. Last Saturday, during CBS’s telecast of the Titans-Bengals playoff game, a commercial for Corona beer aired, starring Snoop Dogg, who, despite countless arres…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Yep he’s a repulsive POS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Best part about this game being over is we don’t have to hear Tony Romo until next season.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Best part about this game being over is we don’t have to hear Tony Romo until next season.


There are 2 others I don't much like hearing, and I didn't like Romo on commentary at first, but he grew on me. To ease your pain just think about the 20 mil he gets annually!


----------



## Billy H

Really good playoffs this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hate seeing Andy loose, one hell of a coach, best we’ve ever had and by the looks of it, maybe we’ll ever see…hands down first ballot hall of fame coach.

There is something to be said for rooting for the underdog though.

Worse part for me…I sold my $19 Bengals ticket I. Prop swap for $185 on Thursday. If I would have held on it would have cashed $525 with this win and $1900 if they won the big one.

I picked up the $10 progressive ticket the week before Christmas….hard to be bitter about turning $10 into $185….Monday morning (or Sunday night haha) is always 20-20…


----------



## 12-Ringer

No matter who wins tonight game, shaping up to be an interesting Super Bowl….love the competitive games!!!!


----------



## nicko

Best collective games of playoff football… Through the entire playoffs… Than I could ever recall.


----------



## Mathias

Joe, being the dedicated family man that I know you are, I’m surprised you have any respect for Reid, he’s a puke in my book.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks, I will take that as a compliment and I can certainly of appreciate your sentiment on the matter.

My admiration for him doesn’t stretch beyond his coaching…he is one hell of a coach. Like it or not, guy is an amazing coach and coaching mentor. He has the most successful coaching tree in the NFL, maybe all sports. I do wonder why he chose to be such a tremendous mentor to strangers, while his family struggled so at home, but I’ve also learned that we barely scratch the surface (if even that) looking in from our positions on the outside.


----------



## jacobh

Best part about Reid is if your a convict he will give u a job and play u


----------



## 12-Ringer

Didn’t he cut the last 5 players and 2 coaches who were embroiled in legal issues, including his own son?

I think Kareem Hunt was their leading rusher when he cut him because he lied to the team?

He hasn’t been perfect, but is one of the few who seems to have learned from his previous poor choices.

There would be a LONG-LINE of pukes if allowing criminals to play was a criteria….


----------



## jacobh

Think 1 guy played tonight was just arrested the other day? I could be wrong. But heck Hill is still playing and he beat his son with a switch if I remember correctly


----------



## 12-Ringer

If your talking about Arnette, they cut him yesterday. Probably at least one criminal playing I don’t know about though, just too many of them in the league for it not to be probable

Yeah Hill was accused of abuse, but I believe the charges were dropped after CYS organization and DA investigation….who knows with what level of integrity that investigation proceeded…


----------



## Mathias

*49 *days til Spring. Time to sight in your turkey calls.


----------



## nicko

Thinking about combining a turkey hunt and shed hunt together so I kill two birds of ineptitude with one stone.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Thinking about combining a turkey hunt and shed hunt together so I kill two birds of ineptitude with one stone.


Well the game commission changed it, you can't kill 2 birds with one stone 

However you can with the 2 birds of with many small stones (#4 sized stones to be precise) or a well placed stick.


----------



## Gene94

ZDC said:


> Well the game commission changed it, you can't kill 2 birds with one stone
> 
> However you can with the 2 birds of with many small stones (#4 sized stones to be precise) or a well placed stick.


#6 over here

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> *Think 1 guy played tonight was just arrested the other day*? I could be wrong. But heck Hill is still playing and he beat his son with a switch if I remember correctly


Welcome to NFL football. The only place being scum doesn't matter as long as your stats are good enough. Someone will give you a job.


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> Welcome to NFL football. The only place being scum doesn't matter as long as your stats are good enough. Someone will give you a job.


gaining traction in politics too 😉

Two excellent games yesterday. Admittedly I’m watching mostly out of boredom, hate this time of year.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks, I will take that as a compliment and I can certainly of appreciate your sentiment on the matter.
> 
> My admiration for him doesn’t stretch beyond his coaching…he is one hell of a coach. Like it or not, guy is an amazing coach and coaching mentor. He has the most successful coaching tree in the NFL, maybe all sports. I do wonder why he chose to be such a tremendous mentor to strangers, while his family struggled so at home, but I’ve also learned that we barely scratch the surface (if even that) looking in from our positions on the outside.


In certain aspects he is great. That said in time management and situational situations he is bottom of the barrel and it showed through in spades yesterday.

Just read my post, "situational situations" lol makes no sense. Situational play calling would be more fitting.


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> gaining traction in politics too 😉
> 
> Two excellent games yesterday. Admittedly I’m watching mostly out of boredom, hate this time of year.


Agreed and the best part is they protest in sports and all that like they are that important we can’t do without them!! When the whole BLM thing was going on and they threatened not to play it’s like go for it we can do without sports but can u do without millions to play a game. Let’s face it guys like Lebron James would be homeless without sports because they’re complete idiots


----------



## Mathias

Reid was heard saying “it’s situations like these that cause me situational situation syndrome” True story!


----------



## ZDC

Gene94 said:


> #6 over here
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


So you want even more stones


----------



## Gene94

ZDC said:


> So you want even more stones




Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> In certain aspects he is great. That said in time management and situational situations he is bottom of the barrel and it showed through in spades yesterday.
> 
> Just read my post, "situational situations" lol makes no sense. Situational play calling would be more fitting.


I'd agree....


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> gaining traction in politics too 😉
> 
> Two excellent games yesterday. Admittedly I’m watching mostly out of boredom, hate this time of year.


Gaining!? I put politicians somewhere below organized crime when measuring using the ethical/legal scale.


----------



## ZDC

I'm pretty pumped up for this spring. 


turkey hunting
trout fishing
being able to just walk out back and shoot my bow
seeing all the new baby fawns
seeing how all the bucks that survived last year are fixing to turn out

It's a great time of year , just need to make it through the next month and a half


----------



## 12-Ringer

That's why I started shed hunting..gets me out and about, great exercise, had no idea my wife would take to it like she has, she bugs me more to go than sometimes I want to go myself. We have a blast, cover a lot of territory, some I can't hunt, but the owners don't mind us walking through. A good time to get familiar with public tracts, found 2-stands and 3 Spypoint cell cams on Friday afternoon...maybe one of you have a pic of me (haha); I like to waive when I walk by.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Going to be a bit reflective here so please bear with me.
> 
> As most of you know, our family lost both our mom and dad within a 12 day span between Christmas and New Year’s this year. Solo time in the woods gives you a lot of time to think about things and how you got where you are at this stage in your life. Hunting and the outdoors has been a driving, but also a comforting and stabilizing pursuit for me. I’m very fortunate that my parents decided to set up permanent tent stakes on a property that butts right up to property owned by a county Conservancy. That conservancy has generously granted me permission to hunt there for close to 20 years now. These are the same woods my brothers and sister grew up in as kids… Building forts… Building campfires/small brushfires, being idiots, and sledding at night under the glow of a full moon.
> 
> As a wanna-be hunter before the minimum hunting age of 12, I fantasized about those woods …… So much mystery and so many unlocked secrets about deer and deer hunting. Stumbling across remnants and pieces of old homemade tree stands only added to the mystique and intrigue. Our dad exposed us to the outdoors early on and it has become a lifelong pursuit and passion of mine for which I will be forever grateful.
> 
> 1988, my sophomore year in college, I went through a rough patch following the loss of my high school girlfriend in a car accident. Trying to cope, I took refuge in the same woods behind my parents house looking to those woods for comfort …… but it took a while for that comfort to come my way. Finally, after a year of waiting for the light at the end of the tunnel, and a successful small game hunt walking out of those woods with the satisfying weight of a rabbit in the game pouch, peace had arrived …….and I felt everything was going to be… OK.
> 
> Fast forward to today…solo time in the woods is therapeutic but also gives you a lot of time in your own head. I dropped the doe this afternoon at 3 PM… With my dad‘s gun and cleaned with the knife given to me by my parents on my 16th birthday. Late afternoon, I was doing one final push for my buddy. The snow was especially slippery and made for tough footing today. It was the end of the day and I was starting to drag a bit so I took a little time to rest and look around …then I saw the sun dipping low through the trees behind me. Thst’s one of the pictures I posted above. And just like that, I had a similar moment like I did back in 1990 when I found peace again and the woods were part of that…
> 
> *Everything‘s gonna be OK.*


Little late to this but good to hear Nick.


----------



## TauntoHawk

ZDC said:


> So you want even more stones


Number #8 TSS for me I bring alllllllll the stones 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Just an FYI camofire has the Crispi summit for near 40% off today In a lot of sizes. Crispi's don't fit my feet but those that they do they seem to be very well liked for a good leather mountain boot

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I'm sticking with Longbeard XR for a while. 247 hits in an 8.875" circle. 40 yards, Girsan MC312 Longbeard choke...650 restriction

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Forgot pic









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Gene94 said:


> I'm sticking with Longbeard XR for a while. 247 hits in an 8.875" circle. 40 yards, .....


As long as you can keep that ~9" circle centered up right where it needs to be at 40 yards. 

Doesn't leave a lot of room for error.


----------



## Gene94

Pyme said:


> As long as you can keep that ~9" circle centered up right where it needs to be at 40 yards.
> 
> Doesn't leave a lot of room for error.


Yup, that's the downside. I like tight patterns though. I use adjustable fiber optic sights

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

TauntoHawk said:


> Number #8 TSS for me I bring alllllllll the stones
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk



Ah yes all of the stones, much better than 2 birds with 1 stone


----------



## ZDC

Sometimes I wonder how many people that arnt from PA view our thread.


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Number #8 TSS for me I bring alllllllll the stones
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


About 8 -10 years ago I bought a box of turkey shells. Not sure what size shot but it had a picture of a turkey on the front of it. I shot one of the shells because I was bored a few years ago. No idea what size shot, but with a picture of a turkey on the front of the box I just know I have "the good stuff".


----------



## Leaves

Trying my hand this year with some #9 out of the .410!


----------



## LostnWoods1

I still shoot the Federal Heavy Weight #6 in 3.5" shells. They stop making them.


----------



## CBB

Used to be Winchester Supreme #5
Then we went for the high grade Nitro Ammo Company stuff..
Now I'm back to Winchester in lonbeard XR.. 5 or 6 shot. 
Never had an issue with any of it.


----------



## PAbigbear

Was glad I was sitting down when I checked the price of a box of federal tss for my 20. I'm out at $10/shot. Glad I hung on to several boxes of the old heavyweight 7's.


----------



## dougell

You can reload your own for $5-6 depending on how much the shot is at the time.


----------



## Gene94

It would be fun to hear what everyone's favorite turkey hunt has been so far. Mine was with my brother. 2nd Saturday of the season if I recall correctly. Daylight was approaching fast as we hiked up the mountain on private ground, toward a gobbler that was already hammering. Trying to beat daylight we closed the distance quickly, in our hurry somehow passed him (between gobbles) without bumping him off the roost. Next gobble found us approximately 150 yards above him. Backtrack down the mountain about 50 yards, set up at double trunk oak and waited a few minutes to start calling. Purred and clucked on my H.S. Ring Zone call while he proceeded to gobble his brains out. After awhile, through the soft green haze of fresh spring buds adorning the end of every twig, we spotted him bobbing around on a branch about 100 yards away. Stopped calling and carefully started scratching leaves behind my leg.....minutes later, the tom dropped out of the tree in our direction but out of sight over a small knob on the oak flat we were sitting on, deep ravine 20 yards to our right, and thick brush 40 yards to our left, deadfall tree slightly left and in front of us. Since my brother was the designated shooter, I had him point his Remington 870 to the right of the deadfall (where I assumed the tom would appear) and I covered the left end of the deadfall with my Benelli Nova, just in case. A few tense minutes pass, then the silence is broken by a thunderous gobble just out of sight. We hear deliberate, crunchy steps in the leaves... surprise!!..the gobbler pops around the left end of the tree right down the barrel of my gun, stretches and flaps his wings, while my brother and I have a hastily whispered discussion about the doubtful proposition of him swinging his gun to the left to take the bird. That idea is nixed, I squeeze the trigger and dump the beautiful tom a second or two post-stretch and the celebration ensues. Bittersweet because I wanted my brother to fill his tag first, but most memorable nonetheless! To date, one of the most beautiful gobblers I've shot. Every perfect, iridescent feather in place and a thick brush of a beard all sported by a featherweight 16 1/2 pound bird. If I could do it all over again...I would. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Easy for me…had my son and my nephew with me, they were 10 years old. Roosted the birds the night before so o knew exactly where they were, but it would be a long walk to get in so we would be undetected. Up early made the long walk in the dark which was an experience in itself with the two 10-year olds. All set-up and the birds start sounding off long before light, we stay quiet until the black starts to fade to gray. A few tree calls and the woods explode, two fly down right in front of us but stick too dark to shoot. They’re inside 40 yards screaming their heads-off, more answering behind us, hens start flying down. Gets light and we’re watching the show, my son was shaking so bad he couldn’t get the safety off of the gun. He sits up to get a better support with the tree and that was it…feathers scrambling everywhere. That was 19 years ago and the boys still talk about it as if they both shot record book birds, yet we went home empty handed.

Just goes to show, it’s not always about the kill


----------



## dougell

This will forever be my favorite turkey hunt of all time.Jordan was 7 and we went out kind of blind to a spot where I knew some gobblers were roosted.It was his first time being a shooter and my expectations were low.I really just wanted him to hear some gobbling and have some action.We ended up finding a pair of roosted birds that didn't have any hens.They refused to cross a small ravine so we skirted around to set up a second time.It was obvious that the birds were committed so I set him in front of me and began calling.In doing so,I realized that I forgot his monopod so my hopes were somewhat dashed.As the birds approached,I over-called to them just so he'd hear the gobbling and get to see them strut.Just as they approached 40 yards,they







stopped in somewhat of an opening and started strutting back and forth.I wanted him to wait but before I could say anything,BOOM,he dropped one of them with his shotgun resting on his knee.I knew at that moment that he was gonna be a hunter.We took the bird home to show Mom and now it's over his bed in half strut.


----------



## nicko

Mine would be the time I actually saw a turkey.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Mine would be the time I actually saw a turkey.




Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## CBB

There are 2...

For me it was about 23 years ago. I had never been exposed to turkeys. Noone in my family every turkey hunted.
Buddy and I went to my grandads to cut firewood. He had just bought a turkey call. Asked if I cared if he tried it out to see how it sounded. I specifically told him, what do I care go for it...
As soon as he hit the glass, bang gobble right over the hill.
My buddy says, right down the hill and you don't hunt turkeys? let's go after him tomorrow...

So we did. I took my dad's 1187 and a full choke with some high brass pheasant loads. Lmao

We setup and he went the other way off the roost. My buddy says let's go try to find another and go back after this bird mid morning. We left and got back in there about 10am. He handed me a call and told me how to use it. I tried replicating his sounds. No gobbles, nothing. We Noth fell asleep and woke up at about 1130.

I remember him saying dude you awake? I said am now. Then he says don't freaking move.....
The bird came in silent from left to right..
Maybe 40 45 yards out.. I touched off a shot and the bird flew away unharmed. My buddy was laughing his arse off. What did you shoot for?? I said he was right there.. he said if you'd have waited he'd have been in your lap! Lol!
That's the one that started it all. I was hooked...after that I hunted turkey like a machine. Took me 2 years to kill my first bird. Then I went 13 in a row. My streak was broke taking kids out to get on birds and wouldn't trade it for a second.

My 2nd most favorite was my son's first gobbler. It's another long story but one that would never have happened if not for a great friend and that new call he had just bought.


----------



## Mr. October

Leaves said:


> Trying my hand this year with some #9 out of the .410!


ThAts supposed to be the hot turkey setup these days.


----------



## PAbigbear

I don't know if I have a favorite, but I sure do have a lot memories I'll cherish forever. Probably the most satisfying bird was in 2017 when I had one get under my skin and it seemed like no matter what I did he would do the opposite. I hunted him 12 days and finally killed him with only using a gobble shaker on the last day. I figured he was an old limbhanger that had played the game a time or two, but was I ever shocked when I rolled him over and saw his 3/4" spurs. On my way back to the truck with him over my shoulder I bumped a hen with a clutch of poults.


----------



## Pyme

Gene94 said:


> It would be fun to hear what everyone's favorite turkey hunt has been so far.


Back in 2013/2014 I was deployed to Afghanistan, and got home in the spring. I had been following my dad from over there through email as he hunted the first few weeks of spring gobbler, not having any luck. When I got back, after doing all of my inprocessing at my base, I flew home, arriving back here in the afternoon. I was way too tired to hunt the next morning, but my dad and his buddy talked me into hunting that next afternoon (I think that may have been the first year that you could hunt afternoons during the latter part of the spring season).

So off we go to the back of my pasture. I set up just inside the edge at one back corner, with my dad about 20 feet behind me further back in the woods as the caller. His buddy goes to the opposite corner and sets up.

After a little while to let things calm down, my dad let's out a few calls. A few minutes later, a few more, here comes a turkey out of the back treeline, and it starts walking the field edge towards us. I see a decent beard, turn my head around to my dad, smile and make a motion with my hand to indicate a beard because the bird hasn't made a sound. He smiles back and gives me a slow nod. One more quiet call, then shut up. The bird keeps walking our way, just looking around. It gets within range, I've already got the shotgun propped on my knees, BOOM. The bird rolls over, flapping and flopping. I turned around to my dad and just started grinning. He was just sitting there shaking his head.

His buddy came over from the other side and we're all standing there having a good time. As we're walking back to the house, we realized that the entire thing took about 20 minutes from the time we settled in until I took the shot.

I started laughing and said, "So you guys have been doing this for a month, and telling me how hard it is? I come back, I'm home for one day, and it's over in 20 minutes? Seriously?" 😅


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> Back in 2013/2014 I was deployed to Afghanistan, and got home in the spring. I had been following my dad from over there through email as he hunted the first few weeks of spring gobbler, not having any luck. When I got back, after doing all of my inprocessing at my base, I flew home, arriving back here in the afternoon. I was way too tired to hunt the next morning, but my dad and his buddy talked me into hunting that next afternoon (I think that may have been the first year that you could hunt afternoons during the latter part of the spring season).
> 
> So off we go to the back of my pasture. I set up just inside the edge at one back corner, with my dad about 20 feet behind me further back in the woods as the caller. His buddy goes to the opposite corner and sets up.
> 
> After a little while to let things calm down, my dad let's out a few calls. A few minutes later, a few more, here comes a turkey out of the back treeline, and it starts walking the field edge towards us. I see a decent beard, turn my head around to my dad, smile and make a motion with my hand to indicate a beard because the bird hasn't made a sound. He smiles back and gives me a slow nod. One more quiet call, then shut up. The bird keeps walking our way, just looking around. It gets within range, I've already got the shotgun propped on my knees, BOOM. The bird rolls over, flapping and flopping. I turned around to my dad and just started grinning. He was just sitting there shaking his head.
> 
> His buddy came over from the other side and we're all standing there having a good time. As we're walking back to the house, we realized that the entire thing took about 20 minutes from the time we settled in until I took the shot.
> 
> I started laughing and said, "So you guys have been doing this for a month, and telling me how hard it is? I come back, I'm home for one day, and it's over in 20 minutes? Seriously?" 😅


Love it!!!!! 👏


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My go to shells have been #5 nitro magnums since about 2015 combined with a patternmaster code black turkey choke in a mossberg 12ga. Hits hard and holds a tight pattern out to 55yds. 2 of the toms I've shot with that combo at 50 or better didn't even flop and the blood on the ground looked criminal.

Favorite turkey hunt is a tough one. For me turkey hunting memories are like Lay's tater chips... I could never have just one! 
The story I shared from my last spring bird, in the PA thread from last year was a memorable hunt for me.... but...some of my other fav's without all the details.
Watching a jake get so worked up that he was humping a branch on a deadfall tree. 
A hen that was trying to comically gobble and strut. 
The hen with poults that was very fired up. 
The bobcat that snuck in on me. 
A hunt where a guy was trying to sneak in on 3 toms while wearing a blaze orange hat. Birds hung up and wouldn't budge. He ended up giving up, I moved in... took a nap and let them settle for a bit, when I woke up I gave out a few calls and they answered from the next ravine over. Didn't take very long for all three to end up in my lap.
Another trio of toms that came running in as fast as they could, almost tripping over each other and their own feet and then stomping their fallen comrade after I shot one of them. 
Watching a bearded hen that was so close to me I could almost count her eyelashes as the tom that was with her strutted slowly in 50yds behind her. 
The tom that came in with several hens one very chilly morning, strutting and gobbling in all his glory less then 20yds away, his breathe hung in the dewy air as he gobbled and his gobbling was so robust, I still can't believe my hat stayed on. 
Been some very memorable, both frustrating and rewarding long hunts too... on one of them... I worked a tom with hens for almost 5 hours with multiple setups before I got my chance. 

A hunt with my dad, and my b-i-l back in 2000 is another. My b-i-l was so proud of his new camo 12ga chambered in 3.5" and then he missed. He took some ribbing for that one.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

First turkey I ever took was in the fall of 96' as a teenager. I was toting my trusty old single shot 20ga with a modified choke barrel... chambered with a #7.5 shot shell. I was actually small game hunting and shooting squirrels but as I sat down at one point, I was doing some turkey calling with a diaphragm call. After a bit I heard something behind me in the waist high weeds of the field. I turned around and saw a flock of turkeys doing an abrupt about face because they saw my blaze orange and me turning. 

One of the last birds in the group stuck around a bit too long, didn't matter the sex of the bird in the fall, but the only thing I could see was it's head... so I took aim and I pulled the trigger. Birds took off flying and running as I hurried to where I shot. I got there and grabbed the bird by its legs... then all hell broke loose. 

Didn't take much convincing for me to let go when it wiggled a leg free and then started smacking me on the top of my head, shoulders and in the face with its wings. Felt like I was in some kind of fight and I was losing, so I let go. Having not been in that situation before and was never taught what to do... I feared the bird was going to get away and did the first thing that came to mind. I shot it again in the head... at near point-blank range!

My dad and his buddy were archery deer hunting on other parts of the property but came to check up on me after hearing the shots and seeing birds flying. They had their shotguns in the truck and traded the bows to go after those turkeys... but seemed as though that flock didn't break much at all or stick around.

That bird ended up being a tom with 3/4" spurs and an 8" beard and dad got it mounted for me since it was my first. Was probably a good thing fake heads were the thing back then because I had made a mess out of that one... partly turned to hamburger and almost completely split down the middle.


----------



## Leaves

Mr. October said:


> ThAts supposed to be the hot turkey setup these days.


For only a couple hundred bucks for a Savage 301 turkey I figured there was a lot of fun to be had. I had a mossberg turkey thug that shot killer groups out to 60 plus yards...30 and under with a .410 sounds a lot more fun to me!


----------



## Billy H

Lot of memorable turkey kills. One good one was I was on new to me public Iand. Walked across a field in the dark into the very edge of timber. Was just about to break daylight when I heard one gobble on the roost. Sun came up and he flew down. I could hear him hammering away about 60,70 yards out. With his gobbles it sounded like he was strutting back and forth on the top of the ridge. I let out a few yelps with a glass call and shut up. Took a while but he finally sounded off again and had closed the gap. He was coming in at my ten o’clock, still couldn’t see him. One more soft yelp and he soon came into site. He then turned left and walked fast straight up and away from me out of sight. First thought was he busted me. It was then I noticed an old rusty half nocked down wire fence between him and me and he was following right along side of it. I figured he wasn’t going to cross it ( turkeys are weird like that) As I was contemplating my next move he let loose again and was headed my way about 50 yards out. I sat silently thinking he might have saw me the first time I saw him. Next thing I know here he comes like he was on a string on my side of the fence line. Let him close to about 15 and let him have it. Turned out to be a pretty good bird. When it was all said and done I walked the fence and found he crossed in a gap about 60 yards up. I normally just chuck the beards in a drawer but I made a little doo-dad with his beard and spurs.


----------



## ZDC

Never killed a turkey, only ever been on one turkey hunt. 

So I think I know which turkey hunt is my favorite 🤔

This spring I'm probably going to get into it and probably just going to use my bow because archery talk


----------



## Mathias

Bow hunting birds is fun.
Billy, is there a roach clip on the other end of that? 🙂


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Bow hunting birds is fun.
> Billy, is there a roach clip on the other end of that? 🙂


 No roach clip. Pipe is the only to fly🤪


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Mine would be the time I actually saw a turkey.


Same here.


----------



## ZDC

Turkeys are cool and all but who is going out to catch some trout this spring


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Turkeys are cool and all but who is going out to catch some trout this spring


Flyfishing has become my drug of choice lately. 🎣


----------



## Pyme

Article about the Saturday opener of deer season.









Pennsylvania Game Commission Details Survey Results After Changing Deer Hunting Opening Day in 2019


After a survey completed by the Pennsylvania Game Commission, 60% of PA deer hunters support a Saturday-after-Thanksgiving start to the firearms deer season, while another 12% have no preference, and




www.erienewsnow.com


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> Article about the Saturday opener of deer season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Game Commission Details Survey Results After Changing Deer Hunting Opening Day in 2019
> 
> 
> After a survey completed by the Pennsylvania Game Commission, 60% of PA deer hunters support a Saturday-after-Thanksgiving start to the firearms deer season, while another 12% have no preference, and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.erienewsnow.com


I wonder if I responded to that survey? I would be among those 54 or older who go to camp and feel rushed. I'm by no means opposed to the Saturday opener. I just miss having the weekend to kind of catch-up with friends. And I don't leave my stands out in the woods especially with bear season the week before. So if I want to setup a stand it's a lot to do on Friday. Open camp then make the long hike into our hunting area to hang stands. It leaves little or no time for doing any additional scouting. But we have adapted. I now spend most of rifle season scouting especially if I'm lucky in archery season.


----------



## rogersb

I'll most likely spend my spring free time planting fruit trees and clearing out older junk trees off my property.


----------



## Mr. October

Leaves said:


> For only a couple hundred bucks for a Savage 301 turkey I figured there was a lot of fun to be had. I had a mossberg turkey thug that shot killer groups out to 60 plus yards...30 and under with a .410 sounds a lot more fun to me!


And with the TSS shot it really is supposed to be the hot setup. It would should be hauling a heavy-duty 12 or 10 gauge around.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> I wonder if I responded to that survey? I would be among those 54 or older who go to camp and feel rushed. I'm by no means opposed to the Saturday opener. I just miss having the weekend to kind of catch-up with friends. And I don't leave my stands out in the woods especially with bear season the week before. So if I want to setup a stand it's a lot to do on Friday. Open camp then make the long hike into our hunting area to hang stands. It leaves little or no time for doing any additional scouting. But we have adapted. I now spend most of rifle season scouting especially if I'm lucky in archery season.


I would think if it's "scientific" as presented it wasn't an "open survey". Would have loved it if the contacted Mathias and asked his opinion


----------



## Mr. October

Favorite turkey hunt. Hmmm. Well, I killed a turkey once. In NJ. NJ turkey hunting, at least where I hunt, is NOTHING like PA turkey hunting. The turkeys gobble all year long and will respond to anything that sounds vaguely like a hen at any time. I wound up shooting a pretty hefty Tom. Were I to go again, I'd be looking for a nice, tender young jake or a hen when legal. That bird was more suitable for coyotes or maybe ground up for sausage then any sort of good table fare.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Flyfishing has become my drug of choice lately. 🎣
> 
> View attachment 7559412
> 
> 
> View attachment 7559413


I normally float corn on my spinner rod and when the waters warm up a little bit I throw spinners 

I have a fly rod , maybe this year I'll use it a little more.


----------



## Mathias

Daughter asked my wife if I’d come down to the farm and work on food plots end of March, twist my arm 😄


----------



## ZDC

I've wanted this for a while 

Love Simmons


----------



## Pyme

It seems like a lot of surface area behind a small supporting cross-section. 

Add some rotational stress on it, and I'm not sure I'd be real confident in the durability of that one.


----------



## Schleprock1

I was thinking the same thing about that shoulder area. But it will be supported by the arrow behind that point.
The other thing is the shape. When I look at that thing I see a sailboat. Granted if you are going that heavy you probably will not be shooting high speeds so maybe it will work.


----------



## ZDC

I have a feeling that they will be plenty strong

I felt that way until I laid hands on the tree sharks

They are strong enough to go through the wall of my shed and through a 1/4 inch piece plywood because I missed my block target 🤦‍♂️

They have a blade thickness of .05 inch 

They should be plenty strong 

The main problem I have with them is the steel is very hard to sharpen


----------



## Gene94

Pyme said:


> It seems like a lot of surface area behind a small supporting cross-section.
> 
> Add some rotational stress on it, and I'm not sure I'd be real confident in the durability of that one.
> 
> View attachment 7559569


That was my feeling as well but who knows....

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Turkey hunters can be a strange bunch.I see all kinds of strange tactical type weapons with optics that guys are using to hit a stationary object at 30 yards lol.The one big advancement has been TSS.It allows you to turn a lighter,more mild gun into a legitimate turkey slayer.We strictly use 20 ga shotguns for turkeys but I would think a single shot .410 would be a cool gun to use.


----------



## yetihunter1

I use to go out to clearfield and elk counties for just short of a week to chase turkeys till noon and then fly fish till dark. Haven't been out since i got married as life got a little crazy. My most memorable hunt out there was a morning where there was suppose to be some heavy fast moving storms blowing in right before daylight, so i scooted out to a powerline not far from camp hoping to just let the rain gear protect me. While sitting there it starts to get nasty, thunder and lightening very close and i got nervous and look for cover. See some old deer blind in the dark and rush over and in to realize it is made of sheet metal. I basically curled in a ball and prayed lightening didn't hit it for the next 15 mins. Storm passed, i sat up and said a little thanks to upstairs and watched light break the horizon. 5 minutes later the whole flock pitches down right infront of me. The entire time i was in that blind going "oh F***" it seems the turkeys were doing the same above me. Got my gun up and smashed the bigger gobbler and walked back to camp .

Another time was down in MD with Tauntohawk. First year of Covid, all campgrounds shut down and we ended up camping on some guys front yard at the end of his driveway and chasing turkeys for a long weekend. Called in two birds on a beautiful hardwood ridge above a field, which i shot one of. While we are celebrating that and taking pics i keep telling taunto i hear more birds coming our way. We stop taking pics pop back in the woods and 10 mins later, give or take, Taunto has his bird on the ground. It was a pretty good morning.


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7559549
> 
> 
> I've wanted this for a while
> 
> Love Simmons


 Lusk need to test this if he didn't already.


----------



## dougell

I used Kudu's this past year.I liked them but there's no real easy way to sharpen curved blades unless you have skill,which I don't.


----------



## Mathias

Anybody use Sitka gear?


----------



## jacobh

I used Sitka gear. Was nice but I ended up selling it all and went to asat from day one


----------



## Mathias

Thinking about adding a Stratus jacket for this season. And I never have bought a decent pair of hunting pants, probably should.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> Thinking about adding a Stratus jacket for this season. And I never have bought a decent pair of hunting pants, probably should.


Stratus is great. One of my favorite of the Sitka pieces I have.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Thinking about adding a Stratus jacket for this season. And I never have bought a decent pair of hunting pants, probably should.


Buy the entire set I’d doubt you’d regret it. It really is the most versatile set in their lineup. I sold mine in favor of the Fanatic Lite and wish I hadn’t. I like the style and fit of the fanatic lite much better but there is no windhsear in the fanatic lite and that has made a difference.

Don’t know how you feel about bibs, but I’d recommend the Stratus bibs over the pants, cuts down on the need for an additional layer on the Oct morns when the chill is in the air, but it’s not really cold.

The stratus is a great set!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Thinking about adding a Stratus jacket for this season. And I never have bought a decent pair of hunting pants, probably should.



Check out Scentlok. I don't buy it for the scent aspect........it's quality, well made, and comfortable hunting duds. Holds up very well to hard hunting. Still some yearend closeouts on sale and an additional 20% off if your first purchase through their site.










Cold Weather Hunting Clothing | ScentLok


ScentLok's cold weather hunting clothing features Carbon Alloy technology to control your scent along with a variety of options to keep you warm and dry during those late season hunts.




www.scentlok.com


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Check out Scentlok. I don't buy it for the scent aspect........it's quality, well made, and comfortable hunting duds. Holds up very well to hard hunting. Still some yearend closeouts on sale and an additional 20% off if your first purchase through their site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Weather Hunting Clothing | ScentLok
> 
> 
> ScentLok's cold weather hunting clothing features Carbon Alloy technology to control your scent along with a variety of options to keep you warm and dry during those late season hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scentlok.com


Nick, I have a SCENTLOK jacket and it is well made for sure. Athough I like my Cabelas Wooltimate and Berber fleece stuff, I just want a Stratus jacket. I like the looks and the features and I can buy it right too. Seems to be a popular piece in their lineup based upon my research.


----------



## Red Eye 81

I have the stratus pants, very versatile pants for sure. Like them a lot. I don' t have stratus jacket, I have the Fanatic. It's my all time favorite piece of hunting clothing. I carry my jacket in on my pack on every hunt, so the Fanatic makes sense for me.


----------



## Billy H

Interested in this as well. I Have the stratus bibs and agree they are a versatile piece. Been very happy with them. The jacket has been on my radar for a while now.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Red Eye, I think the Stratus set is just what I need.
And I realized it will match my bow camo so I can be trendy like a real celebrity tv hunter 🙄


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Thanks Red Eye, I think the Stratus set is just what I need.
> And I realized it will match my bow camo so I can be trendy like a real celebrity tv hunter 🙄


Perhaps include some of you "wildlife art" when you order. Maybe they'll give you a discount.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Thanks Red Eye, I think the Stratus set is just what I need.
> And I realized it will match my bow camo so I can be trendy like a real celebrity tv hunter 🙄


 You can't be like a real celebrity hunter till you learn to after the shot high five, jump around, a make sounds like your trying to pass a cinderblock through your colon.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> You can't be like a real celebrity hunter till you learn to after the shot high five, jump around, a make sounds like your trying to pass a cinderblock through your colon.


Well damn, I thought I could just trespass and take sh*t out of season while yelling booyah and panting after the strenuous act of pulling the trigger. Alas, so much to learn…..
thanks for the pointers guys, I’ll bring y’all on board.


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Lusk need to test this if he didn't already.


I was thinking the same thing 👍


----------



## Billy H

*Don't forget you need to whisper even hours before the hunt.. shhhhh*


----------



## 12-Ringer

...and its a requirement to wait until dark or the next morning to recover no matter what time of the day you shoot


----------



## jacobh

Haha saw a show other day. Guy drilled a nice buck I mean double lung perfect shot. Guy goes well it looked good but we’re gonna give it some time. Guy gave it hours and hours. Goes back and says well looks like the coyotes got to him first but man look at that rack!!! Made me sick


----------



## ZDC

I really do dislike those people. They are also the people to not shoot does for meat but for " doe management" . 

I bet I too could be a professional hunter if I hunted a high fence ranch. 

The only hunting show I watch is , The Hunting Public 

They actually respect the animals they shoot and they don't hunt ranches shooting a buck so big you can't fit it on the wall.


----------



## jacobh

Hunting has really become a joke by these shows. We now grow wild animals into trophies. We take wild animals and feed them minerals and foods to get their antlers large so they’re appealing. We are more or less no different then deer farms just on a larger scale. We worry about what disease they have yet don’t think about the crap we’re feeding them and what it does to the animals body. It obviously does something considering it changes their body and antler size


----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> Hunting has really become a joke by these shows. We now grow wild animals into trophies. We take wild animals and feed them minerals and foods to get their antlers large so they’re appealing. We are more or less no different then deer farms just on a larger scale. We worry about what disease they have yet don’t think about the crap we’re feeding them and what it does to the animals body. It obviously does something considering it changes their body and antler size


One of the reasons I prefer to eat venison is because it is not full of growth hormones and other crap. 
I don't see the logic in going out and buying "supplements" to feed the deer so I can make it like 95% of the beef we eat in this country.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> One of the reasons I prefer to eat venison is because it is not full of growth hormones and other crap.
> I don't see the logic in going out and buying "supplements" to feed the deer so I can make it like 95% of the beef we eat in this country.


I’m surrounded by ag fields, so the deer I hunt are eating gmo grains. Unless you are hunting the deep woods where the deer only eat what’s available in the forest, your deer are not 100% organic. Still better than most grocery store meat though.


----------



## Schleprock1

Perry24 said:


> I’m surrounded by ag fields, so the deer I hunt are eating gmo grains. Unless you are hunting the deep woods where the deer only eat what’s available in the forest, your deer are not 100% organic. Still better than most grocery store meat though.


I'm not sure when the farmer I hunt originally bought his corn. He plants next year from what he grew this year and he's been doing that for at least the 30 years that I've been hunting there. He still picks with an old 3 row picker. He doesn't have any of that 12 foot tall corn I see in the fields with the signs at the end of the rows noting what the genetically engineered version thay planted there is.
Not sure why but over half of his corn is still standing in the fields right now. Should help the herd out a little this winter.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> You can't be like a real celebrity hunter till you learn to after the shot high five, jump around, a make sounds like your trying to pass a cinderblock through your colon.


And spout off every sponsored product in one sentence without taking a breath. And don't forget to claim you "wouldn't have killed a deer without it". It's also important to note that "The buck isn't quite what we were hoping for but it was a good day in the blind" when referring to a 180 class B&C buck.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> ...and its a requirement to wait until dark or the next morning to recover no matter what time of the day you shoot


Gotta be sure you don't push the deer onto the neighbor's property. Even if that means recovering your big antlers days later after the vultures guide you to the carcass.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Hunting has really become a joke by these shows. We now grow wild animals into trophies. We take wild animals and feed them minerals and foods to get their antlers large so they’re appealing. We are more or less no different then deer farms just on a larger scale. We worry about what disease they have yet don’t think about the crap we’re feeding them and what it does to the animals body. It obviously does something considering it changes their body and antler size


Exactly. All this stuff does is drive deer hunting closer and closer to being a sport reserved for the wealthy. Those that can afford to own or lease huge pieces of property, lock others off forever, and grow unnaturally large bucks. The Jordan buck was noteworthy and unusual because, given a natural setting, bucks just don't usually get that big. But with artificial food, and extreme protection . . of course they will. I did a bit of blogging about this very thing a while ago.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> And spout off every sponsored product in one sentence without taking a breath. And don't forget to claim you "wouldn't have killed a deer without it". It's also important to note that "The buck isn't quite what we were hoping for but it was a good day in the blind" when referring to a 180 class B&C buck.


Don't forget the "how hard we hunted for this deer in the 2 1/2 days we've been here" statement.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I'm not sure when the farmer I hunt originally bought his corn. He plants next year from what he grew this year and he's been doing that for at least the 30 years that I've been hunting there. He still picks with an old 3 row picker. He doesn't have any of that 12 foot tall corn I see in the fields with the signs at the end of the rows noting what the genetically engineered version thay planted there is.
> Not sure why but over half of his corn is still standing in the fields right now. Should help the herd out a little this winter.


A few years ago, my wife's cousin who was an old farmer, pulled out the antique corn picker that was in the back of his barn. It was ground driven meaning that the wheels moving over ground worked the picker mechanism. Still very popular among the amish. We hooked it to a small tractor and picked a small field of corn with it. It shocked the stalks and tied them as we went. The funny thing is the string was at the bottom third of the stalk. He explained that they didn't have the tall varieties of corn back then they do now. 

Interestingly, there is not a move afoot to have corn grow shorter to reduce damage from storms and wind.


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER

Now I'm not sure I want to go in early or come out of this spot in the dark again.


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> Now I'm not sure I want to go in early or come out of this spot in the dark again.


Zombie deer!


----------



## Billy H

AJ, I must be missing something? Not seeing anything unusual in those pictures.


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


>


Chick fight!! 😅

Man, those always brought out a crowd in high school. Slapping... hair pulling...

Come to think of it, they looked a lot like this one. 😲😎


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Perry24 said:


> Zombie deer!


First thought it might have been a piebald of some sort but I tend to agree with you . It passed by that cam a few days earlier on the 18th but didn't get any better of a look at it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Pyme said:


> Chick fight!! 😅
> 
> Man, those always brought out a crowd in high school. Slapping... hair pulling...
> 
> Come to think of it, they looked a lot like this one. 😲😎


I felt bad for the little one... already injured (not walking on that right rear leg) and got picked on by a big bully. Makes you wonder though, was it a pecking order dispute or was it somehow singled out because of the injury?


----------



## Mathias

Never saw this before, great work IMO.


----------



## LetThemGrow

That is awesome!

I remember when I first saw icicles used on rocks with cougar/lion mounts at Sportsman’s Show and I loved it. Incredible way to remember a late season kill!!


----------



## jacobh

My son showed me this last night. Mounted in Tennessee and shot in Texas I heard


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Never saw this before, great work IMO.
> View attachment 7561263


I can appreciate creativity, but I've got to say that one feels a bit overdone and fake.

I can't see a deer staying still long enough to grow straight down icicles like that.

And it would look unnatural hanging in a warm man cave.


----------



## nicko

I think I'm giving up on this Traditions PA Pellet flintlock. It is admittedly an entry level gun but took it to the gun club and it seems to shoot all over the place. Not sure if it's the gun or me. I can maintain good form shooting centerfire rifles but even at 50 yards with this gun, I don't know what to expect. I'll try/buy another flinty some time this year. If I get similar results, then I'll know it's me and I should not be hunting with a flintlock.


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> I can appreciate creativity, but I've got to say that one feels a bit overdone and fake.
> 
> I can't see a deer staying still long enough to grow straight down icicles like that.
> 
> And it would look unnatural hanging in a warm man cave.


 I like unconventional mounts and I really like that mount, but agree the icicles are unnatural. Other than that a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## jacobh

Nick not sure if flints are similar to inlines but they can be a real PITA until u find right powder, charge, and bullet. If u find the right combo they are very accurate


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> My son showed me this last night. Mounted in Tennessee and shot in Texas I heard


the kids down in Tn have their deer done there. Nice shop, nice ppl.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

nicko said:


> I think I'm giving up on this Traditions PA Pellet flintlock. It is admittedly an entry level gun but took it to the gun club and it seems to shoot all over the place. Not sure if it's the gun or me. I can maintain good form shooting centerfire rifles but even at 50 yards with this gun, I don't know what to expect. I'll try/buy another flinty some time this year. If I get similar results, then I'll know it's me and I should not be hunting with a flintlock.


Hey Nick. Try 5 grains of loose powder and one 30 grain pyrodex and two 50 grain pellets and a 240 or 220 grain Power belt either hollow or arrow tip. The 5 grains of loose makes it go off almost instantly and very little delay. If you can't get any 30 grain pellets then put in 35 grains of loose and then two 50 grain pellets. I can pretty much touch 3 shots at 50 with mine.


----------



## nicko

3 Blade Rage said:


> Hey Nick. Try 5 grains of loose powder and one 30 grain pyrodex and two 50 grain pellets and a 240 or 220 grain Power belt either hollow or arrow tip. The 5 grains of loose makes it go off almost instantly and very little delay. If you can't get any 30 grain pellets then put in 35 grains of loose and then two 50 grain pellets. I can pretty much touch 3 shots at 50 with mine.


I started off with using a 50 grain pellet and primed with 10 grains of 3F in the barrel before it… Went to 70 grains of 3F and no pellet but doesn’t seem to matter. Just when I think I’ve got things figured out, things kablooey all over again


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick not sure if flints are similar to inlines but they can be a real PITA until u find right powder, charge, and bullet. If u find the right combo they are very accurate


I’m halfway thinking it is me Scott but I’ll find out if I try another rifle and I get some results. I’ve never shot an in-line versus Flintlock so I can’t really compare the two.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

nicko said:


> I started off with using a 50 grain pellet and primed with 10 grains of 3F in the barrel before it… Went to 70 grains of 3F and no pellet but doesn’t seem to matter. Just when I think I’ve got things figured out, things kablooey all over again


I started off like you as well and worked my way up to 150 grains of powder. 135 grains was the most consistent and accurate for my my PA pellet.


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> I’m halfway thinking it is me Scott but I’ll find out if I try another rifle and I get some results. I’ve never shot an in-line versus Flintlock so I can’t really compare the two.


Man my in-line is like shooting a rifle. Your more then welcome to shoot that anytime. Yea I never could shoot flints I always sucked at them. I saw powerbelts recommended I have some aerolites at home if u want to try them


----------



## Pyme

Inline...... Line up sights.... Pull trigger, BOOM.

Flintlock.... Line up sights... Pull trigger..... Click.... FFFIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZ 🔥👀 ⏳........ BOOM (maybe).


----------



## vonfoust

If it delays at all I'm a mess. I've shot 4 deer with flintlock and they all have been VERY quick ignition. Two things I had to do with that gun
#1 Drill out the ignition hole. I wasn't getting spark through the hole very well and it took time to get there.
#2 The trigger SUCKS! Pull it and polish, maybe get it to a gunsmith to get the poundage down a bit. No set trigger (at least on the older ones) and it's like they used a 10# trigger as a safety. Mine was at about 9# before I worked on it.


----------



## dougell

There's no reason to stuff more than 90gr of any powder in a flintlock.A light,crisp trigger is one of the gastest ways to shoot more accurately,especially when shooting offhand.


----------



## Hlzr

dougell said:


> There's no reason to stuff more than 90gr of any powder in a flintlock.A light,crisp trigger is one of the gastest ways to shoot more accurately,especially when shooting offhand.


This has been my experience also, I have a couple Uncles and my oldest son that are flintlock hunters, one is in to the 18th century reenactment and such and he's actually built all of the guns they use and all three of them shoot more than adequate for deer hunting. When I tried to flintlock hunt my biggest issue was reliability, being a lefty I was limited to what was available and the CVA I originally purchased was of poor design and quality. The Uncle above is in the process of constructing me a Pennsylvania long rifle but he's getting up there in age and I wonder if he'll be able to finish it. Going to purchase one of those RMC for next season and give it a try.


----------



## dougell

Years ago,a friend of mine's son was doing a high school science project with muzzleloaders.They put a white sheet in front of a TC renegade and kept loading more and more powder into it.Once they hit 90gr,most of the additional powder just blew out,unburned.More than once I've seen the third pellet in an inline going down range on fire still.

The key to shooting a flintlock well is using a tuned lock,good flint and using as little pan powder as possible and keeping it away from the touchhole.You want a flash going into the touch hole,not a fuse.That along with real BP down the barrel and practice,practice,practice.Keep shooting and one day it just happens.


----------



## Billy H

My old thompson center renegade had a set trigger, between that and an aftermarket touch hole, high quality flints. Delay was not an issue. Muzzleloader hunting never did it for me.


----------



## scotchindian

For those of you with the flintlock itch, the 18th Century Artisan Show is going on Feb. 4-5(today & tomorrow) @ Country Cupboard in Lewisburg. 
Many custom flintlock/longrifle builders are on hand, displaying their work and wares. I'll be headed over tomorrow to window shop/drool over some of the finest flintlocks being made now.- check it out if you're interested!!


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> My old thompson center renegade had a set trigger, between that and an aftermarket touch hole, high quality flints. Delay was not an issue. Muzzleloader hunting never did it for me.


Renegades were very good quality guns.


----------



## dougell

Set triggers make for a very nice trigger but they make a pretty loud click.I've missed opportunities just by cocking he hammer.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Renegades were very good quality guns.


 It was a good rifle, I certainly can't blame my lack of enthusiasm for muzzleloader hunting on it.


----------



## dougell

No better way to target doe than with a flintlock.Sadly,that comes at a time when the weather blows and as I get older,I I've turned into somewhat of a fair weather hunter.


----------



## vonfoust

Might be a little early but anyone make maple syrup? Last year was my first try and I actually made some. Expanding this year.


----------



## ZDC

I'm pretty good at not getting a flintlock to go off


----------



## nicko

3 Blade Rage said:


> Hey Nick. Try 5 grains of loose powder and one 30 grain pyrodex and two 50 grain pellets and a 240 or 220 grain Power belt either hollow or arrow tip. The 5 grains of loose makes it go off almost instantly and very little delay. If you can't get any 30 grain pellets then put in 35 grains of loose and then two 50 grain pellets. I can pretty much touch 3 shots at 50 with mine.


Started off shooting the gun with pellets pre-primed with 10 grains of 3F in the barrel. Switched to 70 grains of straight black powder. I'm still all over the place.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Years ago,a friend of mine's son was doing a high school science project with muzzleloaders.They put a white sheet in front of a TC renegade and kept loading more and more powder into it.Once they hit 90gr,most of the additional powder just blew out,unburned.More than once I've seen the third pellet in an inline going down range on fire still.
> 
> The key to shooting a flintlock well is using a tuned lock,good flint and using as little pan powder as possible and keeping it away from the touchhole.You want a flash going into the touch hole,not a fuse.That along with real BP down the barrel and practice,practice,practice.Keep shooting and one day it just happens.


I've been teasing the priming powder into the touch hole. Maybe it's one of a myriad of issues I need to sort out in my technique.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I've been teasing the priming powder into the touch hole. Maybe it's one of a myriad of issues I need to sort out in my technique.


That will delay ignition.You wants a flash,not a fuse.Bump the stock and get the powder to the opposite side of the pan as the touch hole.Flintlocks are not easy.I used to be really into them and then stopped shooting mine for about 5 years.When I started back up,I couldn't hit a one gallon paint can at 30 yards without a rest.I spent all but one weekend of archery season that year in Chicago on business so I decided to take it out after christmas.I had a buck come up to me at 25 yards on the last day.I was on the ground,rifle rested on a shooting stick and the buck dropped instantly.I was aiming behind the shoulder and hit him in the head.That was 23 years ago and I put the gun away for close to 10 years because I figured I didn't have any business shooting at a live animal.I got motivated to get back into and really put a bunch of time into it.I'm far from a crack shot with one but if I get a clear shot within 60 yards or so,there's generally meat laying there.


----------



## Billy H

Funny story with my muzzleloader. Years ago my coworker was new to archery and hunting in general. We hunted together time to time. One afternoon during regular firearms season he went with his bow and I took my muzzleloader. We met at our trucks after the hunt and shot the breeze for a while. I asked Frank if he ever shot a muzzleloader and he said no but was anxious to try it. I told him I needed to shoot to unload and he is welcome to it. By this time it was pitch dark. I loaded that pan with so much 4f Goex it was spilling. A pile of it. When he touched off the shot there was a massive ball of flame at the lock and a major flame out of the barrel. I was rolling and he was going to kick my ass but he was blinded by the flash and couldn't see me. I believe he fried his eyebrows. I'm still chuckling . Poor Frank.


----------



## nicko

I found this doing some searching.......simple and makes sense. Worth a shot ...... and then back to the range to see if I am able to clean some things up.





__





How to cure the Flintlock flinch.


You've just recieved your first flintlock. WOW! This thing is just too cool. It's got the frizzen and a pan and just looks so different. You look at it and realize; This is the gun that fought the Revolution and won the battle of New Orleans. It opened the frontier. It was carried over the...




forum.gon.com


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Funny story with my muzzleloader. Years ago my coworker was new to archery and hunting in general. We hunted together time to time. One afternoon during regular firearms season he went with his bow and I took my muzzleloader. We met at our trucks after the hunt and shot the breeze for a while. I asked Frank if he ever shot a muzzleloader and he said no but was anxious to try it. I told him I needed to shoot to unload and he is welcome to it. By this time it was pitch dark. I loaded that pan with so much 4f Goex it was spilling. A pile of it. When he touched off the shot there was a massive ball of flame at the lock and a major flame out of the barrel. I was rolling and he was going to kick my ass but he was blinded by the flash and couldn't see me. I believe he fried his eyebrows. I'm still chuckling . Poor Frank.


That's some funny chit.


----------



## Hlzr

nicko said:


> I found this doing some searching.......simple and makes sense. Worth a shot ...... and then back to the range to see if I am able to clean some things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to cure the Flintlock flinch.
> 
> 
> You've just recieved your first flintlock. WOW! This thing is just too cool. It's got the frizzen and a pan and just looks so different. You look at it and realize; This is the gun that fought the Revolution and won the battle of New Orleans. It opened the frontier. It was carried over the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.gon.com


I hear the Pro's that frequent late season hunting camp talk about different barrels having slightly different bore sizes to the point that they shoot different with different patch material and they say it affects accuracy. Just from a shooter/reloader approach I'd make sure that your barrel has the proper twist for the projectile you're shooting, also shooting with a sled would allow you to eliminate the human variable in the process. I would also try blackpowder only to compare. Hope this helps.


----------



## 13third

I get best results out of my Lyman deerstalker with 65 grains of 2F, not only in the range but when it comes to putting deer down as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

If you want to be accurate with a flintlock you need to shoot it and shoot it often. I'd also suggest using a sled of some sort to rest the gun from if you aren't. My guess is you're flinching. Anyone experienced nearby who could shoot it to verify what the issue is?


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAbigbear said:


> Anyone experienced nearby who could shoot it to verify what the issue is?


I would love to find someone experienced in the Reading area. I hunted with my TC pellet flintlock one time, hang fire and major miss, cleaned it and didn’t touch it since.


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> hang fire and major miss,


 Story of my life


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> My old thompson center renegade had a set trigger, between that and an aftermarket touch hole, high quality flints. Delay was not an issue. Muzzleloader hunting never did it for me.


It's really a shame that Thompson Center is on the verge of no long existing if S&W doesn't find a buyer. They made some great firearms.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> No better way to target doe than with a flintlock.Sadly,that comes at a time when the weather blows and as I get older,I I've turned into somewhat of a fair weather hunter.


Same. Well .. maybe not truly fair weather but by the time the late seasons roll around I've spent a lot of time in the woods and have been fortunate enough to usually have a freezer full of venison. I'm more likely to take my air rifle or .22 out for some squirrels but I'm not doing that in super-frigid cold or blizzard conditions.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> Might be a little early but anyone make maple syrup? Last year was my first try and I actually made some. Expanding this year.


As close as I’ve come 😞


----------



## Billy H

Guy down the road with an old farm house right on the road has two big maples growing right in front of the porch. Last year he had some kind of contraption with plastic hoses from the tree trunks that ran on to something on his porch. I am assuming he was tapping to make syrup?


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Story of my life


Are we still talking muzzleloaders, or do we need to call Dr Phil? 😎


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Are we still talking muzzleloaders, or do we need to call Dr Phil? 😎


We are talking Phil 😎


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Guy down the road with an old farm house right on the road has two big maples growing right in front of the porch. Last year he had some kind of contraption with plastic hoses from the tree trunks that ran on to something on his porch. I am assuming he was tapping to make syrup?


Yep. The fun part is boiling. Takes a lot of wood, friends and beer


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Might be a little early but anyone make maple syrup? Last year was my first try and I actually made some. Expanding this year.


Never tried, but did some research on it in the past. With daytime temps above freezing and nighttime below freezing, next week might not be a bad time to tap.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Never tried, but did some research on it in the past. With daytime temps above freezing and nighttime below freezing, next week might not be a bad time to tap.


I'm hoping next weekend. The problem is that you also have to empty every 24 hrs or so and get it boiling or it can go bad. My taps are 35 minutes away so I have to make sure I have the time during the week to get there. Last years haul:


----------



## Viper69

Anyone go the great American outdoor show in Harrisburg today? Was curious if covid kept people away or was it packed as it usually is on a weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

.


----------



## Gene94

Viper69 said:


> Anyone go the great American outdoor show in Harrisburg today? Was curious if covid kept people away or was it packed as it usually is on a weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


My buddy is there and said it's a madhouse.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My dad and b-i-l went to the Early Bird Sports Expo the end of January. I didn't care to go but apparently there were quite a few people there. Dad stopped at a booth with somebody affiliated with the 4-Play Turkey Box Call. He told the guy he wanted too much at $75, the vendor replied they were sale priced and usually $125. 

On another note, this weather is crazy! The pond in the backyard has returned with the day and a half or so of rain we just had. Thought about stocking some trout but it's already frozen over and I don't have an ice auger


----------



## nicko

Maple syrup.......muzzleloaders......ice augers.

We'll never see fullmoon again.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Maple syrup.......muzzleloaders......ice augers.
> 
> We'll never see fullmoon again.


I’m heartbroken


----------



## CBB

Not sure about you guys but we have more snow this year than any since 2018 when we bought the land. 
There's an easy 24" out there of which is multiple layers of settled snow and melt that had packed with fresh snow on it. 

I know the deer are equipped to handle it but this is the part of winter that hurts them most.


----------



## LetThemGrow

CBB said:


> I know the deer are equipped to handle it but this is the part of winter that hurts them most.


This is when shooting plenty of does and managing timber for better browse pays itself off. Wish I had more supplemental standing grain plots; deer won’t let beans get above 6” here. I’m going to try some milo next year, since that shouldn’t be attractive until winter.


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> This is when shooting plenty of does and managing timber for better browse pays itself off. Wish I had more supplemental standing grain plots; deer won’t let beans get above 6” here. I’m going to try some milo next year, since that shouldn’t be attractive until winter.


I did sorghum one year. I was surprised to see them eating the plant well before any grain emerged.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> I did sorghum one year. I was surprised to see them eating the plant well before any grain emerged.


Hmmm. I had hoped they might wait until heads dried down. We shall see.


----------



## PAbigbear

CBB said:


> Not sure about you guys but we have more snow this year than any since 2018 when we bought the land.
> There's an easy 24" out there of which is multiple layers of settled snow and melt that had packed with fresh snow on it.
> 
> I know the deer are equipped to handle it but this is the part of winter that hurts them most.


About 14" here that is so hard my cell camera showed them walking on top of it this morning. Don't ever recall seeing that before. I'm just glad this didn't happen 6 weeks ago. Unless we get a good early spring warmup there will definitely be another significant winter kill since they destroyed the best overwintering browse last year. Not to mention how easy the coyotes can get around.


----------



## Mathias

Nice to be snow free here. Looks like mid-40’s all next week, with mostly 40’s _predicted _for the month. Upstate neighbor had to use his backhoe to move snow, not because of quantity but the incredible coating of ice. Hope y’all get rid of the rotten white stuff soon.


----------



## CBB

Tried for the 3rd time to submit my dmap reports on the wonderful huntfishpa website what a joke... 

Paper reports heading out in tomorrow's mail


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Maple syrup.......muzzleloaders......ice augers.
> 
> *We'll never see fullmoon again.*


Couldn't help but notice his sad face "dislikes" for 2 of the late season gun kills posted not long ago... so he's still keeping track of "our" shenanigans!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

How many of you guys are still seeing bucks holding onto headgear? I had just under 1000 pics between the 2 cams I pulled on Feb 2nd in 4E... none still holding to my surprise.

Besides the ice at the end of all the rain we just got in my area, most of our snow was already gone and it's supposed to warm up this coming week. I might go for walk this week and see if I can find a shed along the way.


----------



## CBB

Most everything I had on cam has dropped. Snow too deep to look much though..

Little more gun chat. I loaded 5 rounds for the 300short I just picked up and finally tested it out. 
Gun wasn't zeroed, so I had to do my part. 1st shot was 12" low and 4" left
2nd shot was still left. 3rd shot was about 1" left 
I pulled the 4th shot. Jerked the trigger a bit. 5th shot I was a little our of breath wading back and forth 100 yards in the deep snow and pulled that shot a touch high. The trigger is crisp and breaks well. Not as much recoil as I would have thought. Mild actually. 
But man is this thing loud. I shot one without the ear muffs and that muzzle brake sure produces a different sound. 

I just loaded 12 more rounds to try out when the weather is a bit better. But for now it's well within minute of deer.


----------



## jacobh

^^^ yep just got a break on my 50cal Mz and yea louder and half the kick it had. So your short mag kick would be close to double without break


----------



## CBB

This is my first experience with a brake on a rifle. Pretty impressive how it reduces recoil


----------



## nicko

Saturday opener and Sunday hunting for deer important to hunters returning to the sport, survey says


Pennsylvania Game Commission surveys also show support among all hunters for the relatively new opening plan for rifle hunting season for deer.




www.pennlive.com





If you can’t read it because of the subscriber issue, here are screenshots of the article.


----------



## Mathias

Walking on top crust.


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> Most everything I had on cam has dropped. Snow too deep to look much though..
> 
> Little more gun chat. I loaded 5 rounds for the 300short I just picked up and finally tested it out.
> Gun wasn't zeroed, so I had to do my part. 1st shot was 12" low and 4" left
> 2nd shot was still left. 3rd shot was about 1" left
> I pulled the 4th shot. Jerked the trigger a bit. 5th shot I was a little our of breath wading back and forth 100 yards in the deep snow and pulled that shot a touch high. The trigger is crisp and breaks well. Not as much recoil as I would have thought. Mild actually.
> But man is this thing loud. I shot one without the ear muffs and that muzzle brake sure produces a different sound.
> 
> I just loaded 12 more rounds to try out when the weather is a bit better. But for now it's well within minute of deer.


I have a 7mm-08 with a muzzle brake and shot it once without ears. Never again. They rang for 5 minutes. I bought a thread protector for like $8.00 on Amazon I put on to hunt this year. Much better. I actually want to get a suppressor eventually.


----------



## CBB

T


Mathias said:


> Walking on top crust.
> View attachment 7563571


That's got to be tough on them. I've never seen that, they usually break through


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks healthy!!!


----------



## jacobh

Pete apply now they take a year to get. My BIL just got one and took at least a year


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Pete apply now they take a year to get. My BIL just got one and took at least a year


It should be a lot better with the recent approval of the use of e-forms by the BATF. Most retailers now say the wait time is under 2 months. A local dealer near me is joining the SilencerCo network and will have a fingerprint kiosk so you can do everything right in store. I'm going to go pick something out once they get that going.

It's crazy that you have to jump through hoops for suppressors here and you can buy them over the counter all over Europe. They WANT shooters there to use suppressors.


----------



## jacobh

Wow where’s that place at? Yea my BIL started 2 summers ago and got his this past summer. They’re pretty sweet but cost and timeline I never pursued


----------



## Gene94

Mr. October said:


> It should be a lot better with the recent approval of the use of e-forms by the BATF. Most retailers now say the wait time is under 2 months. A local dealer near me is joining the SilencerCo network and will have a fingerprint kiosk so you can do everything right in store. I'm going to go pick something out once they get that going.
> 
> It's crazy that you have to jump through hoops for suppressors here and you can buy them over the counter all over Europe. They WANT shooters there to use suppressors.


Unless the silencer is in a trust for use by multiple people only the person that is registered is allowed to use the suppressed firearm, right? I would like to suppress my Howa Mini Action 1500 but I also want my family to be able to legally use it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> I have a 7mm-08 with a muzzle brake ....


I shoot a 7mm-08. When I was still hunting, it was my main deer rifle for years. Mine is in a one pound Kevlar stock, with a small lightweight scope, so it's a light rifle, and recoil is very manageable shooting 140 grain bullets.

No way anybody needs a muzzle brake on a 7mm-08.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mr. October said:


> I have a 7mm-08 with a muzzle brake and shot it once without ears. Never again. They rang for 5 minutes. I bought a thread protector for like $8.00 on Amazon I put on to hunt this year. Much better. I actually want to get a suppressor eventually.


They are brutal I started carrying ear plugs when I hunt a firearm with a break. Of course most the time I forget to get them in until my head is ringing. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> I shoot a 7mm-08. When I was still hunting, it was my main deer rifle for years. Mine is in a one pound Kevlar stock, with a small lightweight scope, so it's a light rifle, and recoil is very manageable shooting 140 grain bullets.
> 
> No way anybody needs a muzzle brake on a 7mm-08.


It's the way they build rifles now. Not really needed but it's like shooting a .22 at the range.


----------



## Mr. October

Gene94 said:


> Unless the silencer is in a trust for use by multiple people only the person that is registered is allowed to use the suppressed firearm, right? I would like to suppress my Howa Mini Action 1500 but I also want my family to be able to legally use it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Yes. Setting up a trust is the way to go. SilencerCo and Silencer Central will both help setup a trust for free.


----------



## Mr. October

Anyone watch the Vegas shutoffs? Couple kids not old enough to drive won the pro divisions. Fantastic shooting for the young guns.


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> How many of you guys are still seeing bucks holding onto headgear? I had just under 1000 pics between the 2 cams I pulled on Feb 2nd in 4E... none still holding to my surprise.
> 
> Besides the ice at the end of all the rain we just got in my area, most of our snow was already gone and it's supposed to warm up this coming week. I might go for walk this week and see if I can find a shed along the way.


Still a few holding here.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Walking on top crust.
> View attachment 7563571


Get that boy a sandwich


----------



## ZDC

Since I'm accidentally on the gun talk forum ... 

My main deer rifle is a 308. With light scope , and super light stock . So yeah it kicks pretty good . 

A added bonus is that barrel is fairly short and every time you shoot a deer you see 
deer
fireball 
sky


----------



## 12-Ringer

Oh boy....


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> It's the way they build rifles now. Not really needed but it's like shooting a .22 at the range.


At the expense of extreme noise.

It's not worth the trade-off to me on a cartridge of that size.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Oh boy....


Something tells me that I will want my 48 minutes back if I watch this…lol!


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Something tells me that I will want my 48 minutes back if I watch this…lol!


Hopefully somebody will offer up the cliff notes version; I'm not watching 48 minutes of hype and drama either.


----------



## jacobh

Haha me either. I’m sure it’s something about it being poached or shot over bait. Something that will make it try not to stand in the record books. Another reason to never add a buck to the books. Usually a bunch of jealous hunters trying to shame people for shooting a big buck


----------



## yetihunter1

Viper69 said:


> Anyone go the great American outdoor show in Harrisburg today? Was curious if covid kept people away or was it packed as it usually is on a weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


i went on sunday and it was packed. Got in early thought and made right for the bows. Shot the new Mathews V3X, Prime Inline, Hoyt Ventrum, PSE EVO, Bear Refine and the New Elite. Top three were the V3X, Inline and the Refine. Must say the refine was a surprise with how nice it shot, no vibration and super quiet.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Oh boy....



Is that OG???????


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> At the expense of extreme noise.
> 
> It's not worth the trade-off to me on a cartridge of that size.


I bought a Kimber hunter this past summer in a 6.5 creedmoor.It came with a factory muzzlebrake.It wasn't bad to shoot with ear protection but flat out obnoxious without it.I took the brake off and put a thread protector on it.It still has almost no recoil.I have several Kimber Montanas in .308,.338 federal and 300 win short mag.They don't get much lighter than that and none of them are uncomfortable to shoot.


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> At the expense of extreme noise.
> 
> It's not worth the trade-off to me on a cartridge of that size.


They don't build the rifle differently based on the caliber. The same rifle is built up to and including some of the magnums. It's a pretty easy fix to put on an $8.00 thread protector.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Oh boy....


Is there a Cliff Notes? Watched a couple minutes before I realized it was 48 minutes long. Seemed like it's an interview of people who had seen the deer?


----------



## nicko

I tapped out after about three minutes.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> I tapped out after about three minutes.


Where were they headed with it?


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> Where were they headed with it?


It’s nothing more than two guys going over their history with this deer from when they first got trail camera pictures of him on the farm they had just acquired. I’m guessing it was just more of the same and relaying encounters another trail cam photos. Just skipping ahead and fast forwarding was nothing but guys being interviewed. Nothing really captivating.


----------



## Pyme

So boring clickbait, about two guys impressed with themselves talk. 🙄


----------



## yetihunter1

best part is neither of them was the guy who shot the deer....


----------



## yetihunter1

but in regards to the deer it is pretty impressive....minus the deduction for that split brow in probably would of beaten the Hanson buck (a point they do make in the podcast).


----------



## vonfoust

Did I catch that they were 8 miles away? That's about a tenth of the distance OG was traveling.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pyme said:


> So boring clickbait, about two guys impressed with themselves talk. 🙄


Was about the costs of deer farming - plain crazy - could buy a vacation home for what they charge....wasn't clickbait or least not intended to be....just amazed at what some places will go to to "grow" deer on their property.


----------



## 12-Ringer

unless the link didn't work right... I can't access it at the moment because of a firewall issue.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Was about the costs of deer farming - plain crazy - could buy a vacation home for what they charge....wasn't clickbait or least not intended to be....just amazed at what some places will go to to "grow" deer on their property.


I'll still pass.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Was about the costs of deer farming - plain crazy - could buy a vacation home for what they charge....wasn't clickbait or least not intended to be....just amazed at what some places will go to to "grow" deer on their property.


Ah, makes sense now. Do they have any 16 year old doe to hunt perhaps?


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Was about the costs of deer farming - plain crazy - could buy a vacation home for what they charge....wasn't clickbait or least not intended to be....just amazed at what some places will go to to "grow" deer on their property.


i didn't make it through the whole podcast, had a couple work calls come in and haven't circled back. They hadn't gotten to the cost of growing a deer yet and i was about half way through.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hmm...


----------



## dougell

Nothing wrong with doing habitat improvements,foodplots etc.However,making every effort to make killing a big buck as easy as possible doesn't impress me.It kind of like taking steroids to win a power lifting meet.


----------



## Mathias

Wish I was there, probably an easy find, he had it yesterday.


----------



## nicko

Solid racehorse- like body on him. Should be a good one next season.


----------



## Mathias

I posted about it previously but I’m excited for this upcoming season. I had no less than 10 basket rack 8pts on camera this fall. The loss of a glutinous, lawless local resident has paid big dividends. That, coupled with light hunting pressure this year, will make for exciting times this fall. Apparently one of our fellow members is taking me up on my ofttimes posted invitations, once we clank a beer or two and confirm compatibility 🙂


----------



## nicko

As long as they stick around and don’t disperse, should make for an interesting fall for you.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed many go out of their way to “grow” deer. It’s a wild animal not livestock. Hell people don’t want vaccines because of what it puts in their bodies yet pump deer full of all kinds of crap to get big antlers and don’t care. Then eat that deer so who knows what they ingest. People never cease to amaze me how clueless they really are


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Wish I was there, probably an easy find, he had it yesterday.


And it's laying right on top somewhere.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> I posted about it previously but I’m excited for this upcoming season. I had no less than 10 basket rack 8pts on camera this fall. The loss of a glutinous, lawless local resident has paid big dividends. That, coupled with light hunting pressure this year, will make for exciting times this fall. Apparently one of our fellow members is taking me up on my ofttimes posted invitations, once we clank a beer or two and confirm compatibility 🙂


Hitting that pond set more?


----------



## ZDC

Ohh New Castle ... 










The creek running through the park is a great spot for trout. That guy was found right by one of our favorite spots . 


Ps. No foul play is suspected, he was found wearing nothing but shorts and a flannel in 5 degree weather


----------



## ZDC

There is a real drug problem in New Castle so my guess is that he was under the influence of something fun .


----------



## yetihunter1

ZDC said:


> Ohh New Castle ...
> 
> View attachment 7564797
> 
> 
> The creek running through the park is a great spot for trout. That guy was found right by one of our favorite spots .
> 
> 
> Ps. No foul play is suspected, he was found wearing nothing but shorts and a flannel in 5 degree weather


The full story on this guy is kind of nuts. The guy escaped the hospital under police watch after being hospitalized with cuts from climbing out of a window and mental issues. Prior to his arrest he had barricaded himself in a hotel room with and AK-47 and tried to escape out the window. He was caught when he climbed out the window to escape and brought to the hospital. Told a nurse he needed a smoke and ran for it to hide in the park when he got outside and ended up dying from exposure it seems.


----------



## ZDC

I was 


yetihunter1 said:


> The full story on this guy is kind of nuts. The guy escaped the hospital under police watch after being hospitalized with cuts from climbing out of a window and mental issues. Prior to his arrest he had barricaded himself in a hotel room with and AK-47 and tried to escape out the window. He was caught when he climbed out the window to escape and brought to the hospital. Told a nurse he needed a smoke and ran for it to hide in the park when he got outside and ended up dying from exposure it seems.


I was thinking there was more to this story


----------



## yetihunter1

Anyone know what is up with all the duplicate and "delete" threads in the bowhunting forum?


----------



## ZDC

I have some interesting storys of things I've seen walking out of the gym ( YMCA ) 

Here is one of the most, special , if you want to call it that. 

One night I was walking out of the Y and I saw 2 , very drunk men , one smaller one around 5, 8 and the other was a giant. 6,4 maybe a little taller probably pushing 230 lbs 

The smaller guy was trying to run at and punch the bigger guy but the bigger guy would move out of the way and the smaller guy would stumble and run into cars and the curb. The whole time the tall guy was yelling " go home Steve " 

After about 5 minutes of this the big guy walked off for a minute and came back with what looked like a piece of rebar. 

All of the sudden I hear , shhhinnk . It turns out what I thought was a piece of rebar was actually a sheathed sword . After he pulled it out , Steve aka little guy stopped mid charge and turned and ran away. The big guy chased him to a unknown fate.


----------



## ZDC

yetihunter1 said:


> Anyone know what is up with all the duplicate and "delete" threads in the bowhunting forum?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## 12-Ringer

There is was tech glitch and some single posts were duplicated, some of the OPs went in and deleted the erroneous ones....


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> I have some interesting storys of things I've seen walking out of the gym ( YMCA )
> 
> Here is one of the most, special , if you want to call it that.
> 
> One night I was walking out of the Y and I saw 2 , very drunk men , one smaller one around 5, 8 and the other was a giant. 6,4 maybe a little taller probably pushing 230 lbs
> 
> The smaller guy was trying to run at and punch the bigger guy but the bigger guy would move out of the way and the smaller guy would stumble and run into cars and the curb. The whole time the tall guy was yelling " go home Steve "
> 
> After about 5 minutes of this the big guy walked off for a minute and came back with what looked like a piece of rebar.
> 
> All of the sudden I hear , shhhinnk . It turns out what I thought was a piece of rebar was actually a sheathed sword . After he pulled it out , Steve aka little guy stopped mid charge and turned and ran away. The big guy chased him to a unknown fate.


Aaaaahhhh, two drunk friends and a sword, running off into the darkness.

Happens all the time.

I'm sure everything was fine. 😄


----------



## Billy H

Middle creek snow geese. Saw a nice flock of snows this morning while shed hunting. Got me to thinking about middle creek. Anybody ever make the trip to check out the masses that gather at middle creek? Is it worth it. I've seen some huge flocks at Ontelaunee.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not specifically middle creek, but we saw thousands among thousands this weekend below Dover...one field was full for as far as we could see.


----------



## schlepq967

Billy H said:


> Middle creek snow geese. Saw a nice flock of snows this morning while shed hunting. Got me to thinking about middle creek. Anybody ever make the trip to check out the masses that gather at middle creek? Is it worth it. I've seen some huge flocks at Ontelaunee.


Definitely worth the trip.


----------



## ZDC

Look at all em chickens


----------



## Schleprock1

If you go it will be noisy most of the time. When it gets quiet get your camera ready because they are about to start flying.


----------



## nicko

That's a whole lotta goose poop.


----------



## Schleprock1

That's called good planning. Just imagine how good the eatings going to be in that field next year with all that fertilizer! 💩 🦢


----------



## 12-Ringer

Is there something particular about them that attracts folks...personally I hate them and most farmers I know who deal with them cant stand them either...they don't even taste good...I make super hot jerky out it, part in parcel to numb the mouth (lol)


----------



## nicko

Football field where I played mite, midget, and junior football growing up has a small lake next to it that always had a population of geese and they crapped up the entire field. Our white practice uniforms were goose-chit green after every practice and your spikes got so caked that the cleats could barely dig in to the ground.


----------



## Billy H

schlepq967 said:


> Definitely worth the trip.
> View attachment 7564911
> 
> View attachment 7564912


 Thank shlepq,, That's what I want to see. I don't particularly have a love of snows but want to experiance the sheer volume that gathers at middle creek. Up to 250,000 at a time. I'll be making the drive during this migration.


----------



## yetihunter1

never seen that before.....that is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing shlepq, maybe i will get the boys out there to see them in the next two weeks.

After that i am out of commission till turkey season with a little knee surgery....


----------



## 12-Ringer

HAHAHA


----------



## yetihunter1

i love Ron White, freaking hilarious!!


----------



## vonfoust

Seeing Ron White March 12. Can't wait.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Laurie and I have seen him twice once in AC once in Philly, probably the best comedian I’ve ever seen live.


----------



## dougell

schlepq967 said:


> Definitely worth the trip.
> View attachment 7564911
> 
> View attachment 7564912


Nothing a few Amish fellas couldn't take care of.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Nothing a few Amish fellas couldn't take care of.


Get your son in law down there…


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Middle creek snow geese. Saw a nice flock of snows this morning while shed hunting. ..... Anybody ever make the trip to check out the masses that gather at middle creek? Is it worth it.





12-Ringer said:


> Is there something particular about them that attracts folks...
> 
> ..... and most farmers I know who deal with them cant stand them either...





dougell said:


> Nothing a few Amish fellas couldn't take care of.


I lived in west TN for a while, and did a fair bit of duck hunting over in Arkansas. When it came to snow geese, even US Fish & Wildlife (the "Feds"), said "game on". 

You could remove your plugs, load up as many as your shotgun would hold, and no daily limits.

Farmers hated them, they were looked at as about two steps lower than vermin.

Has anybody ever heard of "ditch hunting"?

I am almost ashamed to admit that I did it, one time. After that one time, I said nope, never again. I felt so bad after that one time, I swore it off for good. 

Let's just say that for three guys, we killed over 40 geese in a matter of a few seconds, all legally, and all in the air. 

I have too much respect for any living thing to participate in that again.


----------



## Mr. October

I love goose hunting though I haven't done it for a while. I also love eating all species of geese and ducks. Here's the thing with snow geese. Unlike Canada geese that eat by nibbling or grazing, snow geese feed by rooting meaning they dig up and eat the tuberous roots of plants and grass. When they are overpopulated (as they have been for a few years now) they do tremendous damage to their breeding habitat and similarly to farm fields. The US Fish and Wildlife service has removed most restrictions and allowed for lengthy seasons to hunt them and also take other measures to reduce the population. (i.e. damaging eggs on the nest so they won't hatch, etc.)

As far as hunting snow geese, when they come in to your setup in a field, you basically get one crack at them. After that, they go find another field and won't come back. This is very different from Canada geese where you can hunt all day and have different small flocks come in. Also, it's pretty much impossible for a couple people with mouth calls to sound like 1000 snow geese. (And you need hundreds if not thousands of decoys. Happily, white plastic shopping bags on sticks mixed in a 3-1 ratio with regular decoys woks pretty good.) So once Canada goose season is over you can use electronic calls in most states. It took the feds a long time to remove plug limits from guns for snows. (They just can't bring themselves to remove regulations. Better to pour gasoline on the arctic wildlife refuge to damage eggs.) We use to take two guns each, load them up and wait for the flocks to fill the field around us. When we were ready to shoot it took so long for all those birds to leave that we could switch guns and keep shooting. That was it then. Time to pack up and go home. 

And they are a different bird on the water. You don't need as many decoys and they will continue to come to your setup as the come off the fields later in the day. We used to hunt them along the Delaware bayshore in late winter. Brrrrrr.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The DE bayshore is getting crushed with the migration, changes in the flyway over the past 5-7 years have brought hundreds of thousands the grounds from Bowers to Cape Henlopen - it's not uncommon to run down Route 1 south of Bowers and see fields that look as if they are covered in snow, I mean you literally cannot see any ground. I spoke to one farmer last weekend at the diner who told my wife that he his family has farmed there for 4 generations and they've never experienced anything like what has been happening the last few years. He lets anyone who ask hunt them on any of his properties, he said that they grind them and feed them to his pigs?


----------



## 138104

My dad lives north of LVIA. This time of year, the fields around him are loaded with them. They should just drop some dirty bombs into the middle of the flock to take them out!


----------



## ZDC

Got some more bemans 

Time to do some cutting inserting and gluing


----------



## Mr. October

If anyone is shooting TAC this year, be sure to sign up for TACPass . . new registration and communication system for this year. I was a little skeptical about it first but from listening to Dudley's podcast it seems like it will be pretty good.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7565715
> 
> 
> Got some more bemans
> 
> Time to do some cutting inserting and gluing


A good way to spend a cold winter evening. 👍


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Time to do some cutting inserting and gluing


Without the pictures . .you could be making valentines.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> Without the pictures . .you could be making valentines.


I'm concerned at what the , inserting , would be


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> I'm concerned at what the , inserting , would be


Just keep in mind.......9 months from now, you'll want to be in a treestand.......not the maternity ward. 😁


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Just keep in mind.......9 months from now, you'll want to be in a treestand.......not the maternity ward. 😁


You can try for kids anytime. 

You can only hunt a few months


----------



## LetThemGrow

Here’s a classic from way back…I’ve been reading some old humor here…









Neck Shot Placement


This is a little off the beaten path but I would like to pass along one of my tactics. I always hunt from the ground so a lot of times the only shot I have is the neck shot. I know, I know, what your saying, but it is actually a high percentage shot. I either hit an artery and kill the deer...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> You can try for kids anytime.
> 
> You can only hunt a few months


Unless you hunt in certain parts of New Jersey. Apparently the season is nearly year round there. Guys are still killing deer on some of the NJ pages I follow.


----------



## ZDC

Last night I heard the yoties howling and when I checked trail camera I have pictures of about 6 or 7 different ones. 


I pulled all my traps 2 days ago 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ZDC

Just this last 2 weeks I had 4 misses all with coyote fur in the jaws . My guess is toe catches that they were able to pull out of . 

Gonna have to adjust some of my pans weight.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Here’s a classic from way back…I’ve been reading some old humor here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck Shot Placement
> 
> 
> This is a little off the beaten path but I would like to pass along one of my tactics. I always hunt from the ground so a lot of times the only shot I have is the neck shot. I know, I know, what your saying, but it is actually a high percentage shot. I either hit an artery and kill the deer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com


Want some more laughs? Type "sproulman" in the search bar above.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Want some more laughs? Type "sproulman" in the search bar above.


Couple hours on the OB thread is always good too.


----------



## ZDC

Hunlee


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Want some more laughs? Type "sproulman" in the search bar above.


Oh man, the camo diaper man! According to him every child younger than kindergarten was killing big bucks. Yeah, great suggestion, I’ll have to do some more reading.


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> Hunlee


WARP SPEED!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

I am reading some Poopen Young threads too….


----------



## Mathias

Loving the upward trend in temps!


----------



## Billy H

Hank Lee was always good for a chuckle. This OLD CORN thread starts out slow but turns into a classic. 









old corn in truck?


Howdy Hank




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## vonfoust

Forgot about Hank Lee.

The Hood going way back was always entertaining too.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> Hank Lee was always good for a chuckle. This OLD CORN thread starts out slow but turns into a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old corn in truck?
> 
> 
> Howdy Hank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com


Good stuff!!


----------



## dougell

Sproulman was on multiple different forums with different names for years.He was always beating on the PGC but rumor was,he was actually a WCO stirring the pot.Not sure about the validity of that though.


----------



## ZDC

How many of your guy are on the hunt pa forum


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> How many of your guy are on the hunt pa forum


Once upon a time. It got pretty unbearable.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> How many of your guy are on the hunt pa forum





Mr. October said:


> Once upon a time. It got pretty unbearable.


A _BIG_ +1 on that.

I actually got banned for some minor disagreement, that a moderator took offense to as well.

Way too much chronyism, favoritism, and thin skin there.

A third rate place at best.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ZDC said:


> How many of your guy are on the hunt pa forum


I was a moderator there for a few years and stepped away. I know many have thoughts about this place, but that forum is much worse to moderate.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> A _BIG_ +1 on that.
> 
> I actually got banned for some minor disagreement, that a moderator took offense to as well.
> 
> Way too much chronyism, favoritism, and thin skin there.
> 
> A third rate place at best.


I'm kinda surprised I didn't get banned 

I normally joke around / ruffle some feathers . Like I do here on AT 

I've been warned by mods a few time but am yet to be banned.


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> I was a moderator there for a few years and stepped away. I know many have thoughts about this place, but that forum is much worse to moderate.


It's because those dang Almish


----------



## vonfoust

If you aren't wearing a buffalo hat with a couple of tails attached you don't fit in there.

I pointed out a few "moderating hypocracies" and got a timeout. Now I just poke the bear.


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> How many of your guy are on the hunt pa forum


I am under the same username as here. Rarely go over there other than to look for used guns.


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> I'm kinda surprised I didn't get banned
> 
> I normally joke around / ruffle some feathers . Like I do here on AT
> 
> I've been warned by mods a few time but am yet to be banned.


My kryptonite/drug is the Anything & Everything forum. I need to be careful as I got my 2nd infraction in 2 weeks there last night.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> My kryptonite/drug is the Anything & Everything forum. I need to be careful as I got my 2nd infraction in 2 weeks there last night.


I just ignore such places anymore. The only resolution I've kept in recent years is to stop arguing with people on-line.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> My kryptonite/drug is the Anything & Everything forum. I need to be careful as I got my 2nd infraction in 2 weeks there last night.


 That A&E section is a joke for the most part. Those clowns aren't worth getting a ban.


----------



## CBB

Gave up on that dirt hole years ago.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> That A&E section is a joke for the most part. Those clowns aren't worth getting a ban.


Replete with conspiracy types and self appointed experts. They are good for a laugh.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> My kryptonite/drug is the Anything & Everything forum. I need to be careful as I got my 2nd infraction in 2 weeks there last night.


Too many crazies down there to actually take seriously Dave.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> My kryptonite/drug is the Anything & Everything forum. I need to be careful as I got my 2nd infraction in 2 weeks there last night.


How do you get an infraction in that cesspool?!?

The few times I've ventured down there, it looks like an anything-goes-all-out-brawl. 🤯


----------



## LetThemGrow

Pyme said:


> How do you get an infraction in that cesspool?!?
> 
> The few times I've ventured down there, it looks like an anything-goes-all-out-brawl. 🤯


Maybe like this forum, depends whose skin u get under.


----------



## Pyme

I didn't think there were many rules down there. 

I'd actually really like to see a "General Non-Archery" forum that prohibited politics, senseless arguing, etc. Somewhere that you could actually _talk_ about stuff instead of just devolving immediately into fighting.


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> How do you get an infraction in that cesspool?!?
> 
> The few times I've ventured down there, it looks like an anything-goes-all-out-brawl. [emoji2962]


I guess my language exceeded PG-13 standards….


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> I didn't think there were many rules down there.
> 
> I'd actually really like to see a "General Non-Archery" forum that prohibited politics, senseless arguing, etc. Somewhere that you could actually _talk_ about stuff instead of just devolving immediately into fighting.


Politics dominates A&E, but there are some civil threads down there. As far as I know, there is only 1 mod down there, N2T. Well, he is the only one who is giving me infractions. I do like him though as I feel he is fair.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Too many crazies down there to actually take seriously Dave.


I like screwing with some of them, but sometimes I take it too far. I just don’t want another 30 day vacation as I’m looking for a bow…lol!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I like screwing with some of them, but sometimes I take it too far. I just don’t want another 30 day vacation as I’m looking for a bow…lol!


They are a special kind of crazy for sure.

Which bow are you in the market for (ending my question with a preposition)?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> They are a special kind of crazy for sure.
> 
> Which bow are you in the market for (ending my question with a preposition)?


Mathews VXR 31.5, V3 31, or V3X 29 or 33. I see a bunch for sale, but none are all black. This is for my son, so like the switchweight tech since I’m not sure of his draw weight. Otherwise, I would likely go another direction.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Pyme said:


> I didn't think there were many rules down there.
> 
> I'd actually really like to see a "General Non-Archery" forum that prohibited politics, senseless arguing, etc. Somewhere that you could actually _talk_ about stuff instead of just devolving immediately into fighting.


It’s called in person conversation. What people had before internet connectivity. It’s still better.


----------



## Pyme

LetThemGrow said:


> It’s called in person conversation. What people had before internet connectivity. It’s still better.


Absolutely.

But if we are "talking" about a forum, which is what you happen to be on right now 😉, it would be nice to have a general forum that wasn't a total trainwreck, and moderated as such.


----------



## CBB

Lol
Head over to the 24hrcampfire and check out the "hunters campfire" forum..

The archery forum over there is weak.. take a thick skin there are some salty dogs over there but it's a fun place Lmao!


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> Lol
> Head over to the 24hrcampfire and check out the "hunters campfire" forum..
> 
> The archery forum over there is weak.. take a thick skin there are some salty dogs over there but it's a fun place Lmao!


I never realized how many bow hunters don't actually know about bows, arrows, tuning. 

All the stuff that we know from seeing it and discussing it every day. Especially tuning. 


I was looking at the reviews for some broadheads on Amazon yesterday and was amazed by the number of people that just screwed them on and went out, made a bad shot on deer , and then blamed the broadheads for bad blood trail.


----------



## jpinkerton

The Euro is done on the basket 8 I took on Moshannon public this year. This guy must have had a real tough time laying down a quality rub!


----------



## 308ruger

Awesome buck! 

I hunt Moshannon state forest by Frenchville. 


jpinkerton said:


> The Euro is done on the basket 8 I took on Moshannon public this year. This guy must have had a real tough time laying down a quality rub!
> View attachment 7567029


----------



## Billy H

That is a true basket.


----------



## Mathias

From an article in the February Game News I learned of a group in Bradford County, Bradford Co Trophy Deer and Bear Club. Some _really _nice deer shown on the site.


----------



## 12-Ringer

One of their key members has a big farm (250ish acres) here in Chesco too. If I am not mistaken he owns a good portion of the ground that the club hunts in Bradford.


----------



## ZDC

jpinkerton said:


> The Euro is done on the basket 8 I took on Moshannon public this year. This guy must have had a real tough time laying down a quality rub!
> View attachment 7567029


That's a really cool buck 

Also pretty big for a basket


----------



## PennArcher88

Mathias said:


> From an article in the February Game News I learned of a group in Bradford County, Bradford Co Trophy Deer and Bear Club. Some _really _nice deer shown on the site.


They have a nice banquet usually the Saturday before archery opener in Troy at the fair grounds. Always a big wall showcasing the biggest deer taken the previous year. I am not sure when the scoring session is but I believe it is in March


----------



## Schleprock1

Billy H said:


> Middle creek snow geese. Saw a nice flock of snows this morning while shed hunting. Got me to thinking about middle creek. Anybody ever make the trip to check out the masses that gather at middle creek? Is it worth it. I've seen some huge flocks at Ontelaunee.


Estimate is currently 57,000 on the partially frozen lake.
Live feed Middle Creek
Turn up you sound


----------



## Hlzr

Maybe its time to bring back the punt gun.


----------



## nicko

Picked up my last deer from the processor….the freezer is packed.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Picked up my last deer from the processor….the freezer is packed.
> 
> View attachment 7567335


Who are you using Nick?


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Who are you using Nick?


Frank Sperra in Spring City/Parkerford.


----------



## Billy H

Schleprock1 said:


> Estimate is currently 57,000 on the partially frozen lake.
> Live feed Middle Creek
> Turn up you sound


 Been checking that. I'm thinking maybe next week might be enough numbers to drive over. Hoping to see at least 100,000.


----------



## jpinkerton

ZDC said:


> That's a really cool buck
> 
> Also pretty big for a basket


Thank you! He is definitely a unique basket. Always wonder what they would look like next year, but with only a week to hit public land, I couldn't pass up the opportunity to punch my antlered tag.


----------



## perryhunter4

Heading out to pull a few stands and do some scouting. I have a haul out with the two. First real weekend I’ve had in quite awhile to do anything. Will be nice to get out for most of the day.

Anyone see the new Summitt Viper climber with adjustments? Seems pretty heavy for my applications but looks strongly and well built and the adjustment knob is pretty nice. I know adjustable climbers have been discussed on here before…so thought I would bring this up for anyone looking.


----------



## hobbs4421

Mr. October said:


> It's the way they build rifles now. Not really needed but it's like shooting a .22 at the range.


Not needed, but much more enjoyable from what I’ve heard. I’d like to get one for my 3006.


----------



## jacobh

My 50cal mz kick is about 50% cut down with a break. I have vid comparison but not sure how to upload vids anymore


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> My 50cal mz kick is about 50% cut down with a break. I have vid comparison but not sure how to upload vids anymore


Easiest may be to upload on your YouTube then link here?


----------



## jacobh

Ok Thanks will give it a try.


----------



## jacobh

Without break







youtube.com




First is Jake shooting 160gr powder without break









With Break







youtube.com




Jake with break 160 gr powder


----------



## Pyme

hobbs4421 said:


> .... but much more enjoyable from what I’ve heard....


Pun? 😎


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Without break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First is Jake shooting 160gr powder without break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake with break 160 gr powder


Muzzle jump much more pronounced without the brake.


----------



## PAbigbear

perryhunter4 said:


> Heading out to pull a few stands and do some scouting. I have a haul out with the two. First real weekend I’ve had in quite awhile to do anything. Will be nice to get out for most of the day.
> 
> Anyone see the new Summitt Viper climber with adjustments? Seems pretty heavy for my applications but looks strongly and well built and the adjustment knob is pretty nice. I know adjustable climbers have been discussed on here before…so thought I would bring this up for anyone looking.


I haven't seen one in person yet but at 26 pounds I wouldn't even consider one. Put a comparable sling seat on an equalizer and you'll be around 18.5 pounds and $100 cheaper.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> My 50cal mz kick is about 50% cut down with a break.





jacobh said:


> First is Jake shooting 160gr powder


You're shooting 160 grains of powder in a 50 caliber muzzleloader??


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> I haven't seen one in person yet but at 26 pounds I wouldn't even consider one. Put a comparable sling seat on an equalizer and you'll be around 18.5 pounds and $100 cheaper.


My buddy has a steel Viper......he saved $100 vs. the aluminum model but he pays for it every time he carries it.


----------



## jacobh

Pyme said:


> You're shooting 160 grains of powder in a 50 caliber muzzleloader??


108gr by weight yep


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> 108gr by weight yep


So you were talking volume the first time?

I've never heard anybody express it in anything other than weight.

108 grains of powder _weight_ is one thing. Sorta stiff, but nowhere near overboard.

I thought you were shooting 160 grains in weight, not volume. That would've been a bit above the "stout" level. 😎


----------



## jacobh

Haha yea sorry 160 volume and 108 by weight. Packs a good punch. Anyone looking I do recommend L&R customs for a break. I sent mine and now Jakes out to get threaded and breaks. Worth the $$


----------



## perryhunter4

PAbigbear said:


> I haven't seen one in person yet but at 26 pounds I wouldn't even consider one. Put a comparable sling seat on an equalizer and you'll be around 18.5 pounds and $100 cheaper.


I owned a higher level and will never consider or recommend one to anyone…loud, hollow and junk! I had a buddy with an equalizer and not a fan either… not far off to me compared to higher level. They creak, are hollow all throughout and are loud and feel cheap with the adjustments. I have never seen the new summits firsthand either. 
Just got back in from pulling my stands. Did find a very hot spot with tons of signs (big scrapes, rubs and fresh poop everywhere)….in very thick stuff right off a transition. I stopped everything I was doing and prepped a std in there for next yr in a Jake pine (only tree I can make work). I spent an hour walking 360 degrees all around and there are vertical trails and parallel trails intersecting everywhere….coming from an sh field way out. The greenbrier is all snipped off everywhere in this thicket. We will see what it brings next year. I didn’t get my stands out til after dark from messing around with everything else but it was worth it…great day.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## nicko

Buck at the 1:30 mark it’s gonna be a good one next year.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mr. October

Like @Perry24 I got out in the woods (but in NJ) to pull a couple stands and my trail cams. Lots of good sign. Usually our NJ woods becomes pretty barren in winter. There isn't a lot of food there. But my one camera showed the woods was alive with deer all through January. If I didn't have a full freezer by December it would have been good to be out there.


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> I owned a higher level and will never consider or recommend one to anyone…loud, hollow and junk! I had a buddy with an equalizer and not a fan either… not far off to me compared to higher level. They creak, are hollow all throughout and are loud and feel cheap with the adjustments. I have never seen the new summits firsthand either.
> Just got back in from pulling my stands. Did find a very hot spot with tons of signs (big scrapes, rubs and fresh poop everywhere)….in very thick stuff right off a transition. I stopped everything I was doing and prepped a std in there for next yr in a Jake pine (only tree I can make work). I spent an hour walking 360 degrees all around and there are vertical trails and parallel trails intersecting everywhere….coming from an sh field way out. The greenbrier is all snipped off everywhere in this thicket. We will see what it brings next year. I didn’t get my stands out til after dark from messing around with everything else but it was worth it…great day.


 Need to get a cam in there


----------



## 12-Ringer

I was in the market for a climber that could adjust safely as I climb, tried Equalizer and Higher Level (the only two I thought were available)...neither were for me. I know a few who have each and are satisfied, but, in my humble opinion, neither hit their advertised mark in anything (weight, ease, adjustability and I even bit the bullet and bought the foot-whee; gimmick). 

I stumbled across the Cougar Claw and was sold with the first climb. I have hunted from in it single digit temps, with chills below zero and it was silent...I only specifically mention that as there are very limited reviews to be found on YT and the one I did find said it "creaked" in the cold. Not for me... I am about 170lbs these days, not sure how heavy the guy who did that video was.

I put this together, like most things I do, the video did get away from me a bit, but I was hoping to showcase how similiar to a Summit it was (as most are familiar with that big brand), but also highlight the differences. It was nice to reach out to CC and actually speak to the owner and not some college kid working the CS phone lines for a bigger company. Donnie has several models of CC, I chose the model I chose as I prefer NOT to have a rail in front of me if I am hunting with my bow, but the addition of the rail is nice if I chose to go with my crossbow or rifle. The Super Sport Bubba because of the size and the adjustable rail.

Stands.





Tree Stands Archives - Cougar Claw Tree Stands


Cougar Claw® Tree Stands provide legendary comfort and a solid feel with a revolutionary new patent-pending Leveling System™ that allows hunters to level their tree stands safely while climbing up a tree.




www.cougarclawusa.com





My video


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

So assuming TAC gets their registration debacle figured out, I am planning to shoot Total Archery Challenge again in June but trying something different in April. Giving this a go at Palmyra Sportsman . .


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I was in the market for a climber that could adjust safely as I climb, tried Equalizer and Higher Level (the only two I thought were available)...neither were for me. I know a few who have each and are satisfied, but, in my humble opinion, neither hit their advertised mark in anything (weight, ease, adjustability and I even bit the bullet and bought the foot-whee; gimmick).
> 
> I stumbled across the Cougar Claw and was sold with the first climb. I have hunted from in it single digit temps, with chills below zero and it was silent...I only specifically mention that as there are very limited reviews to be found on YT and the one I did find said it "creaked" in the cold. Not for me... I am about 170lbs these days, not sure how heavy the guy who did that video was.
> 
> I put this together, like most things I do, the video did get away from me a bit, but I was hoping to showcase how similiar to a Summit it was (as most are familiar with that big brand), but also highlight the differences. It was nice to reach out to CC and actually speak to the owner and not some college kid working the CS phone lines for a bigger company. Donnie has several models of CC, I chose the model I chose as I prefer NOT to have a rail in front of me if I am hunting with my bow, but the addition of the rail is nice if I chose to go with my crossbow or rifle. The Super Sport Bubba because of the size and the adjustable rail.
> 
> Stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Stands Archives - Cougar Claw Tree Stands
> 
> 
> Cougar Claw® Tree Stands provide legendary comfort and a solid feel with a revolutionary new patent-pending Leveling System™ that allows hunters to level their tree stands safely while climbing up a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cougarclawusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My video


I put this on my list to watch on my next bike trainer ride. I watched the first few minutes. It looks like a really nice stand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> I put this on my list to watch on my next bike trainer ride. I watched the first few minutes. It looks like a really nice stand.


Haha…yeah I know it turned out longer than I first thought. It really is a nice stand. When I was younger I didn’t mind so much climbing up and down a few times to get the angle right…not soe much these days.


----------



## nicko

I know the LW sit n' climb isn't really intended to be an adjust-on-the-fly stand but I did it all the time when it was the only stand I had. Haven't pulled it out in a while but it is pretty easy to adjust as needed as a tree tapers.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> So assuming TAC gets their registration debacle figured out, I am planning to shoot Total Archery Challenge again in June but trying something different in April. Giving this a go at Palmyra Sportsman . .


They do a lot of steel shooting at Topton, the club I belong to. Also three gun, and cowboy action. Guys are definitly having a lot of fun. I really don't want to shell out the $ for ammo, when I can shoot on my own and not have to do multible mag dumps. If you do it post up how you did.


----------



## Mathias

Speaking of shooting it seems l-o-n-g range 22lr matches are a big thing now. I could get into that, always a small caliber fan.


----------



## nicko

Was in the Pottstown Dicks today and they actually have some ammo. A lot of .308 and fair amount of shotgun shells.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> They do a lot of steel shooting at Topton, the club I belong to. Also three gun, and cowboy action. Guys are definitly having a lot of fun. I really don't want to shell out the $ for ammo, when I can shoot on my own and not have to do multible mag dumps. If you do it post up how you did.


The guy I'm shooting at Palmyra with is one of the officers at Topton. I like this format at bit better than the Steel Challenge where you go from holstered. It looks like it should be fun.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Speaking of shooting it seems l-o-n-g range 22lr matches are a big thing now. I could get into that, always a small caliber fan.


Checkout Rimfire Challenge. Also, Palmyra does a match very similar to what I am doing in April but with rimfire. I'll probably go try that too.


----------



## Mathias

Thinking about buying a Tikka 22lr. They’re threaded so I can shoot it up north without scaring everything away. Another reason I like archery, it’s quiet, had enough of gunfire in my lifetime.


----------



## ZDC

This is ZDC with the weekly news out of Newcastle Pa










In the Union township, Walmart parking lot a large section was blocked off as a total of 9 police officers from Union and the state police were surrounding a black SUV. 

I'm not sure what exactly is happening as I'm waiting for my informant to give me some information. 

My guess is someone died or went a little nuts. 

I'm going to go with option 2 ,because of the state police presence but don't count out option 1. 


This was ZDC with the weekly news from Newcastle


----------



## Mathias

Walmarts are criminal SB magnets. Hopefully they remember to say *“please” *before returning fire….


----------



## ZDC

Well I was right about it being option 2


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> This is ZDC with the weekly news out of Newcastle Pa
> 
> This was ZDC with the weekly news from Newcastle


Thanks for the on-the-spot broadcast. 🎤🎥

But you can't compare to my semi-crush from the local Youngstown station that normally covers that area (even though I'm old enough that I could be her dad). 😉


----------



## 138104

Why would you throw on 4th and 1 when your running game is working?? Coaches lost that game. Idiots.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Why would you throw on 4th and 1 when your running game is working?? Coaches lost that game. Idiots.


I did not like the call either…


----------



## Schleprock1

Had they got the proper spot for forward progress on the 3rd down play they would have only been 1/2 a ball from the first down. An easy QB sneak.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> Had they got the proper spot for forward progress on the 3rd down play they would have only been 1/2 a ball from the first down. An easy QB sneak.


Yeah, I thought that spot wasn’t correct, but couldn’t risk challenging the spot and losing a timeout. Still, on 4th and 1, you run the ball. Especially when they’ve sacked your QB 7 times!


----------



## Billy H

Good game and the right team won. Although I did throw up in my mouth a little at halftime when a 70 year old hag walked out in white sequined hot pants and did something that is somehow considered a song?? Music??


----------



## Mathias

The first bad penalty call of the game came on the winning drive, clearly no hold occurred. All downhill after that. Happy for Stafford, great name and all…
I watched Dirty Jobs during halftime.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I watched Dirty Jobs during halftime.


Good move, it was bad and I believe the headliners all had VD as they kept grabbing thier crotch.

I will say I can truly appreciate the mad talent the background dancers showed. Takes some skill. 

The officiating was questionable with all the noncalls the whole game till the last two minutes


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mixed emotions, happy for Stafford, Witworth and Darnold, really think Darold should have been MVP - yes, Kupp carried them all year and turned into "the man" when Beckham went down....but Darnold almost single handedly ruined the Bengals plans and with the game on the line came through again. I saw a post-game stat that said he drew a double team 23x during the game (Rams had 61 defensive plays total), that has to help his teammates. Probably expecting too much for a defensive player to win MVP considering I think it's only happened 8x in the history of the Superbowl.

I am also glad the Rams pulled it out as I couldn't be able to deal with the sports world if the deciding factor was the NO CALL on the Higgins facemask of Ramsey.....if replay is going to exist, why not be able to use it whenever a team wants on whatever they want...the idea you can't use it in that instant is simply nonsense! I mean the possibility were endless from facemask, illegal use of hands to the face, offensive pass interference....take your pick. Part of me thinks the PI on Cincy late in the game was a make-up. 

No matter the outcome, if you're a football fan this entire post-season has been tremendous...every game coming down to the wire. Now just waiting on the debut of The Beard, would be incredible if the Sixers put something together this year.


----------



## 138104

This doe bedded down by my trail cam. She finally walked away after 35 pictures in 2 hours.


----------



## ZDC

Better than getting 35 pictures of a homeless guy bedding down by your trail camera


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> This doe bedded down by my trail cam. She finally walked away after 35 pictures in 2 hours.


There use to be a day when most of us thought it was cool, now that so many are paying for pic transmissions your like - get the heck out of there....(lol).

I've been after some shots of a grey heron...I am usually pretty decent at setting the camera trap, but the darn moving water trips the Reveal, so I blew my entire monthly plan on that cam in a single day because I couldn't get back to it in time. I'll just have to check the card, unless that fills too


----------



## jacobh

I have u limited plan but same deer does get old


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> There use to be a day when most of us thought it was cool, now that so many are paying for pic transmissions your like - get the heck out of there....(lol).
> 
> I've been after some shots of a grey heron...I am usually pretty decent at setting the camera trap, but the darn moving water trips the Reveal, so I blew my entire monthly plan on that cam in a single day because I couldn't get back to it in time. I'll just have to check the card, unless that fills too


Did I mention my 7000+ pictures of the wind?


----------



## Mathias

Remember the days of swapping out the 35mm film rolls?


----------



## jacobh

I remember my first thing was a box with string attached u stretched across trail. When they’d walk through the string it would stop the time so u knew what time they crossed. U only got 1 shot at it per set


----------



## Uncle Mike II

jacobh said:


> I remember my first thing was a box with string attached u stretched across trail. When they’d walk through the string it would stop the time so u knew what time they crossed. U only got 1 shot at it per set


I had one of those. Could even tell direction of travel by the way the string was pulled.


----------



## Pyme

Uncle Mike II said:


> I had one of those. Could even tell direction of travel by the way the string was pulled.


Maybe if there was no breeze. 😅


----------



## jacobh

Uncle Mike II said:


> I had one of those. Could even tell direction of travel by the way the string was pulled.


Haha yep. State of art stuff


----------



## 138104

Still have a buck holding both sides.


----------



## vonfoust

Just found some old 35mm pictures this past weekend. Had a deal with a local place that they would only charge me for actual pictures developed since more than half could be just a blackout. Still have one of the cameras in the basement as well. At the time I thought it was cool that a bear took a bite out of it. Now I know bears and cameras just don't get along.


----------



## ZDC

Bears + cameras = a few good pictures and then no good ones


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Remember the days of swapping out the 35mm film rolls?


_EDIT_ Clearly I should have read the whole page first . . 



jacobh said:


> I remember my first thing was a box with string attached u stretched across trail. When they’d walk through the string it would stop the time so u knew what time they crossed. U only got 1 shot at it per set


I remember the old contraptions that used a clock mechanism that stopped when an animal moved the string that was stretched across the trail . . .


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> This is ZDC with the weekly news out of Newcastle Pa
> 
> View attachment 7569082
> 
> 
> This was ZDC with the weekly news from Newcastle


Hey ZDC!

Look familiar?

I even got a New Castle bus in the shot for good measure! 😅


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I was in the market for a climber that could adjust safely as I climb, tried Equalizer and Higher Level (the only two I thought were available)...neither were for me. I know a few who have each and are satisfied, but, in my humble opinion, neither hit their advertised mark in anything (weight, ease, adjustability and I even bit the bullet and bought the foot-whee; gimmick).
> 
> I stumbled across the Cougar Claw and was sold with the first climb. I have hunted from in it single digit temps, with chills below zero and it was silent...I only specifically mention that as there are very limited reviews to be found on YT and the one I did find said it "creaked" in the cold. Not for me... I am about 170lbs these days, not sure how heavy the guy who did that video was.
> 
> I put this together, like most things I do, the video did get away from me a bit, but I was hoping to showcase how similiar to a Summit it was (as most are familiar with that big brand), but also highlight the differences. It was nice to reach out to CC and actually speak to the owner and not some college kid working the CS phone lines for a bigger company. Donnie has several models of CC, I chose the model I chose as I prefer NOT to have a rail in front of me if I am hunting with my bow, but the addition of the rail is nice if I chose to go with my crossbow or rifle. The Super Sport Bubba because of the size and the adjustable rail.
> 
> Stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Stands Archives - Cougar Claw Tree Stands
> 
> 
> Cougar Claw® Tree Stands provide legendary comfort and a solid feel with a revolutionary new patent-pending Leveling System™ that allows hunters to level their tree stands safely while climbing up a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cougarclawusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My video


Hey . . questions for you. How easy would it be attach the footrest with a pin so it could be pulled while carrying the stand? I dislike carrying my climber on my back and just put the cables of my Summit over my shoulder. That wouldn't work with the Couger Claw with the footrest on there but it seems like if it could go on and off with a pin you could either leave it off or lay it flat and bungee it. 

Also, it's funny you were discussing less padded seats. I replaced the flat cushion on my Summit. It's an old bushmaster. I got a much more comfortable Summit seat with a full back. I always hated the bars of the stand being in my back and leaning against the cold, wet tree.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Hey ZDC!
> 
> Look familiar?
> 
> I even got a New Castle bus in the shot for good measure! 😅
> 
> View attachment 7569670


Looks too familiar 

Also don't ever go on one of those busses unless you are willing to meet New Castles finest people


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> Good game and the right team won. Although I did throw up in my mouth a little at halftime when a 70 year old hag walked out in white sequined hot pants and did something that is somehow considered a song?? Music??


I took my first break from watching the game part way through Mary J Thunder Thighs "performance". I didn't see the rest of it but that halftime show just wasn't doing it for me up till then. The halftime show with Katy Perry was the best one I can remember in recent memory.



Perry24 said:


> This doe bedded down by my trail cam. She finally walked away after 35 pictures in 2 hours. [emoji1787]


I don't mind the bedding pics (don't have a cellular cam). I'd guess half of them I had from that cam had a deer or a few bedded in front of it... would have never guessed they bedded up that often in that particular area.


Mr. October said:


> Did I mention my 7000+ pictures of the wind?


you too huh, I had a cam with over 5600 pics of a branch with leaves still on it that was broken off by the wind back in November, surprised the batteries weren't dead from that alone.


Mathias said:


> Remember the days of swapping out the 35mm film rolls?


I happily say...nope,


----------



## pa.hunter

Mr. October said:


> _EDIT_ Clearly I should have read the whole page first . .
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the old contraptions that used a clock mechanism that stopped when an animal moved the string that was stretched across the trail . . .


yep i used those lol


----------



## ZDC

They left some police tape from last nights shooting










Sweet ! Freebee !!!


----------



## PAbigbear

For those who frequent LAS how busy does it get in there? I don't buy new bows often and when I do I want to take my time to make the right decision. If there's a crowd trying to do the same I feel rushed.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> For those who frequent LAS how busy does it get in there? I don't buy new bows often and when I do I want to take my time to make the right decision. If there's a crowd trying to do the same I feel rushed.


The last two years it has been NUTS as far at the number of people but you won't feel rushed. There is an iPad by the door when you walk in where you check in. When you get upstairs your name will be on the list on the board. It maybe be a while until you are called depending on how many people are there or you could get lucky and get up pretty quick. (Hint: Avoid Saturday morning like the plague if you can.) But once your name comes up, the tech will spend all the time it takes with you for you to try the bows you are interested in.


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> For those who frequent LAS how busy does it get in there? I don't buy new bows often and when I do I want to take my time to make the right decision. If there's a crowd trying to do the same I feel rushed.


 It’s worth it to take a day mid week to go. Try to get there right when they open and you’ll be golden. I’ve done this many times and no wait at all or very minimal.Regardless like Pete said no matter how many people are there the tech will not rush you. You can shoot as many bows as you want and if you buy one and want accessories they will install and get you paper tuned and zeroed in @ 20 yards. No extra charge. DONT FORGET TO TAKE YOUR RELEASE.


----------



## Mathias

LAS~ some days there are 20-40 ppl signed in awaiting service. Mornings guys show up prior to opening and wait. Sometimes you get lucky and you almost feel you have the place to yourself, feel this is the exception. Did talk to a guy last week that went out and said there was only a handful of guys in the store.
The whole experience is as good as it gets. Like others have said, very thorough no rush environment. You’ll be glad in the end that you went.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hard to say…I’ve gone in a Tuesday thinking I’d have the place to myself only to be in there for an hour and not even have a chance to work with tech and have stopped on in a whim on a Sat expecting k my to browse and could have seen any tech I wanted.

They do have a grab a number at the door check in system, so when you walk in it’s always a good idea to grab a number, even if it doesn’t look crowded.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Hey . . questions for you. How easy would it be attach the footrest with a pin so it could be pulled while carrying the stand? I dislike carrying my climber on my back and just put the cables of my Summit over my shoulder. That wouldn't work with the Couger Claw with the footrest on there but it seems like if it could go on and off with a pin you could either leave it off or lay it flat and bungee it.
> 
> Also, it's funny you were discussing less padded seats. I replaced the flat cushion on my Summit. It's an old bushmaster. I got a much more comfortable Summit seat with a full back. I always hated the bars of the stand being in my back and leaning against the cold, wet tree.


Seems like it would be doable, I’ll snap a pic this evening.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> They do have a grab a number at the door check in system, so when you walk in it’s always a good idea to grab a number, even if it doesn’t look crowded.


If you want to talk to a tech, you have to check in. It isn't even an option anymore.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> It’s worth it to take a day mid week to go. Try to get there right when they open and you’ll be golden. I’ve done this many times and no wait at all or very minimal.Regardless like Pete said no matter how many people are there the tech will not rush you. You can shoot as many bows as you want and if you buy one and want accessories they will install and get you paper tuned and zeroed in @ 20 yards. No extra charge. DONT FORGET TO TAKE YOUR RELEASE.


I've gone at Wednesday and gotten there a full hour early. I was still 10th in line. I don't think anyone works anymore.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know a few personally and usually don't have an issue, but the check-in system is nice. It levels the playing field for us, but it does impact some of the techs as a few have repeat/return customers and the new system is not conducive to that arrangement. I have been in there plenty of times mid-week when a number wasn't necessary, but don't expect someone to come out and ask you if you need help; even if you stand in front of the flagship bows for an hour. The GREAT aspect about them, is they stay with you until you're done, I mean purchase, bow set up, practice shots, even a quick paper tune if you ask.


----------



## ZDC

Anyone going out for the last weekend of squirrels


----------



## ZDC

To add to that , anyone going to go out with an airgun 

I'm gonna be taking my .22 cal Hatsan 125 
Killed a lot of squirrels this year with it and a variety of different pellets.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Anyone going out for the last weekend of squirrels


Maybe . . then I have to decide if I'm taking my air rifle or my T/CR22.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Anyone going out for the last weekend of squirrels


With a bow, right?

So as to not offend those who get upset when things veer off of the pure and divine path here. 😎🏹


----------



## Schleprock1

ZDC said:


> To add to that , anyone going to go out with an airgun
> 
> I'm gonna be taking my .22 cal Hatsan 125
> Killed a lot of squirrels this year with it and a variety of different pellets.


Can't hunt with the .22 cal Ruger I bought yet. The scope that came on it is worthless. Everything is blurry until you get out to 40 yards or so. So you can see great beyond effective range..... 
Can you recommend a decent scope for the springer air rifles at a decent price?


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> Can't hunt with the .22 cal Ruger I bought yet. The scope that came on it is worthless. Everything is blurry until you get out to 40 yards or so. So you can see great beyond effective range.....
> Can you recommend a decent scope for the springer air rifles at a decent price?


I typically use open sights but my other airgun I have a traditions scope. I'll see if I can find the model. 

I like the open sights because it forces you to get in close and take responsible shots. But the scope is nice for longer ranges.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> With a bow, right?
> 
> So as to not offend those who get upset when things veer off of the pure and divine path here. 😎🏹


I don't have enough arrows to lose. 

.22 cal pellets for an airgun are cheaper. Lol


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> Can't hunt with the .22 cal Ruger I bought yet. The scope that came on it is worthless. Everything is blurry until you get out to 40 yards or so. So you can see great beyond effective range.....
> Can you recommend a decent scope for the springer air rifles at a decent price?


I would look into scopes that have a parallax adjustment 

They have a knob that you change and they won't get blurry if adjust the knob. 

If your shooting at a target at 30 yards you adjust the knob to 30 

I don't know much about good airgun scopes because I never use them but I'll talk to some friends for you and see what they use and recommend.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Can't hunt with the .22 cal Ruger I bought yet. The scope that came on it is worthless. Everything is blurry until you get out to 40 yards or so. So you can see great beyond effective range.....
> Can you recommend a decent scope for the springer air rifles at a decent price?


It depends on the quality of the air rifle and how much you want to spend. The hard core air gunners go almost exclusively with the Bushnell Elite series. Believe it or not, they are one of the best scopes to handle, of all things, the recoil of an air rifle. Even though it isn't much, a springer air rifle recoils forward with the direction of the spring. Most scopes are designed to handle rearward recoil. The Bushnell Elite series is built to handle recoil in both directions thus holds zero well for air rifles. I currently have a cheap scope that came with mine. It doesn't hold zero for anything. Hence the reason I will probably take my .22 rimfire if I go this weekend.


----------



## Mathias

I think the .17 Mach 2 is the ultimate squirrel rifle. You could kill em at 100 yards with this thing.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> I think the .17 Mach 2 is the ultimate squirrel rifle. You could kill em at 100 yards with this thing.


Oh no!! Mathias on a rifle post on AT??!? My world has been changed.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> I think the .17 Mach 2 is the ultimate squirrel rifle. You could kill em at 100 yards with this thing.


Do you want the 2 boxes of Mach 2 ammo I have? I just want rid of them.
View attachment 7571290


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Do you want the 2 boxes of Mach 2 ammo I have? I just want rid of them.
> View attachment 7571290


It’s not easy to find, so sure!


----------



## CBB

Still 6-12 inches of snow... this warm and rain tomorrow should knock the rest back hard. Hope to get a few walks in and find a few more sheds


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> I think the .17 Mach 2 is the ultimate squirrel rifle. You could kill em at 100 yards with this thing.


I've always wondered what the absolute limit I could push my airgun too was

My longest range kill with it was a 78 yard shot on this cotton tail. ( Hatsan 125 , spring , .22 cal , Crossman premier hollow points)

The shot went in one lung and the heart. I thought I missed but based on the sound of the impact I thought I hit it , plus I knew the holdover would be 14 inches at 80 yards. ( you can tell when a pellet hits flesh by the sound it makes )

Looked around found not blood but found the rabbit 5 yards from where it was hit in some thick stuff.

Not finding blood was weird because any animal I've shot with my pellet gun would either drop dead or leave a blood trail no further than about 12 yards. ( That rule goes for anything from squirrel to raccoons )

I stopped going for head shots on small game because of "the incident", that's a story for another time .

I'm pretty sure thought that 80 yards is the absolute limit and I'm not willing to try further out of fear of wounding an animal.










Ps. I made some good rabbit legs over the fire that night.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Do you want the 2 boxes of Mach 2 ammo I have? I just want rid of them.





Mathias said:


> It’s not easy to find, so sure!


Score! 👍

I have a couple of 17 Mach 2 rifles.

Absolutely love that little round.


----------



## 13third

ZDC said:


> Anyone going out for the last weekend of squirrels


Tree rats are in season until the 28th. 
Don’t hunt them but I’ll be pursuing the rabbits. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

13third said:


> Tree rats are in season until the 28th.
> Don’t hunt them but I’ll be pursuing the rabbits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww. I love a good looking beagle.


----------



## Mathias

Wait, people kill rabbits?! 😳


----------



## ZDC

13third said:


> Tree rats are in season until the 28th.
> Don’t hunt them but I’ll be pursuing the rabbits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really thought that squirrel end the 20th. Maybe it was something else 

But having another week for squirrel is a nice surprise for me 👍

Yesterday I went out for a quick squirrel / rabbit hunt saw no squirrel, 2 rabbits . My brother shot at a 3 rd and missed ( using air guns )


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Wait, people kill rabbits?! 😳


Hadn't you heard?





Using the spear is very sporting but I'm certain the use of a magic helmet wouldn't pass the morality test on social media.


----------



## 13third

Mathias said:


> Wait, people kill rabbits?!


Not many anymore. I’m not very confident with my new weapon so I don’t shoot very often and shells for it are a rarity. .410 TC contender with a 14” barrel. 

I make sweet Italian sausage from the ones I do take, best sausage I’ve ever eaten!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

A meltdown can't come soon enough here. A friend of mine found 3 dead deer on Wednesday that slid off the mountain to their death in the creek bottom. Going to be even worse now with yesterday's rain and refreeze.


----------



## Mathias

I hate snow. I thought sure my pics received yesterday from upstate would have been snow free, but nope  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Saw no squirrel or rabbit on my short walking through the woods behind my house hunt. 

Did see some deer bedded down on the other hillside so I turned around and got out of there 

When I see deer behind my house I try to let them be


----------



## jacobh

Me and Jake took a run to cabelas in Hamburg today. I have to say there are so many ignorant people!! Lol running into u just stop and block aisles to BS. Haven’t been there in years and now got my fill for a couple more lol


----------



## Mathias

We live in the *me *society days. Pushy and ignorant reign.
We went to Longwood gardens this morning, hiked around, took a bunch of pics. Light crowd, parked far out on lot. Came back to wife’s SUV and low and beyond some ah parked right next to us, open spaces galore and a fresh (and only) door dinger from it.


----------



## jacobh

Took dogs for a walk on gamelands and found right next to trail someone shot a snow goose and just let it lay there. Not even in season I don’t believe but why kill it let it lay especially right on a trail people walk!!! Bird watchers go here does nothing but give us all a bad name


----------



## CBB

Well this makes me think SPRING...


----------



## ZDC

This weather is supposed to be nice tomorrow

Going to put some live bluegill and creek chubs on some 5/0 circle hooks and see what happens.


----------



## jacobh

Man if anyone wants some sunnies for bait or eating message me. We have so many in my moms pond I need to get them out to let the bass grow


----------



## 138104

I spent this beautiful day at IKEA in Conshohocken buying bedroom furniture for my daughter. I didn’t realize how freaking big that store is! I am wiped out and still have to put the stuff together. My daughter’s BF is coming over to work on it since I have to work tomorrow, so hopefully he has a bit of common sense to follow the instructions.


----------



## ZDC

They gave you the wrong instructions


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> They gave you the wrong instructions


I put together a nightstand and chair so far and the directions were correct…lol!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I spent this beautiful day at IKEA in Conshohocken buying bedroom furniture for my daughter. I didn’t realize how freaking big that store is! I am wiped out and still have to put the stuff together. My daughter’s BF is coming over to work on it since I have to work tomorrow, so hopefully he has a bit of common sense to follow the instructions.


did you get the meatballs???


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> did you get the meatballs???


Ahhhhh... We have a risk taker on our hands


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> did you get the meatballs???


No, but did see them. If they had a microwave there to heat them up I might have gotten them. I was hungry by the time we were done, but the cafeteria was too busy.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> No, but did see them. If they had a microwave there to heat them up I might have gotten them. I was hungry by the time we were done, but the cafeteria was too busy.


DIY put-it-together-furniture and frozen meatballs seem like a match made in heaven.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

CBB said:


> View attachment 7574109
> 
> 
> Well this makes me think SPRING...


Great pic.

I'd be hoping to catch up with that fella in 2+ months, looks like he's sporting an impressive pair of spurs!


----------



## CBB

AjPUNISHER said:


> Great pic.
> 
> I'd be hoping to catch up with that fella in 2+ months, looks like he's sporting an impressive pair of spurs!


Yeah he looks pretty good. Doubt he will be around when season starts


----------



## Mathias

3-5” of snow this coming Friday up north, 😠 so much for shed hunting.


----------



## yetihunter1

Got out yesterday for a shed hunt/ scouting trip. Did almost two miles over 2 hours, no sheds and tons of hunter sign. Found at least 7 ladders and a big blind left up on public and someone's cell cam (hope they appreciate the thumbs up pic it sent them). Was beautiful out though and nothing like going for a stroll through the woods. Also, started watching 1883, prequel to Yellowstone (if anyone watches that show) and there was a line in one episode i found quite poignant and figured you guys might enjoy. The wife told the husband to bring his 5 yr old hunting, to which he said he is too noisy. Wife told him to teach the boy to be quiet or find a stupid deer. Had me chuckling thinking of anyone who has brought a kid up hunting or like me, plans too.


----------



## dougell

I guess they didn't have box blinds and cell phones in 1883.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> I guess they didn't have box blinds and cell phones in 1883.


Glad I’m living in 2022….


----------



## dougell

What I wouldn't give if cell phones were never invented.I hate everything about them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hmm…


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> What I wouldn't give if cell phones were never invented.I hate everything about them.


I hate cellphones

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## jacobh

Without my cellphone I wouldn’t be on AT or anything else. I don’t use a computer at home just my phone


----------



## dougell

I sit in front of a computer all day at work so It's the only time I'm on AT.Cable isn't available where we live so all we have is DSL.Just checking the weather is enough to make me want to pluck my fingernails off one by one.So far today my son called my cell to ask me if I'd put a louder exhaust on his truck.My daughter called to tell me she couldn't get the tractor out of the barn and my wife needed something stupid.All of which could have waited until I got home.Living like the Uni-bomber sounds better every day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yikes!


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> so far today my son called my cell to ask me if I'd put a louder exhaust on his truck.


 This made me chuckle. He wants to know if YOU can do it.


----------



## ZDC

Guys something weird happened

I shot a squirrel with my airgun and wasn't able to find it but this is what is wierd.

-This is the first time I've shot and lost a squirrel with my .22 cal airgun ( so far around 24-25 squirrel kills all quick killed even when shot placement was less than desirable)

-When he was hit he sized up and hung onto the branch for a second before he came crashing to the ground ( this normally a indication of a head , neck , or spine shot )

- the sound of the pellet hitting him was good , it is what you want to hear when the pellet impacts flesh ( this implies that pellet didn't impact legs or go through a small amount of flesh) it made a good thump sound.

- after he fell from the tree I didn't see where he landed because he was on the other side of ridge. But I could here him run about what sounded like 10 yards and then what sounded like him crashing.

- when going to the tree I didn't find any blood , which is weird because everything I've ever shot with my airgun either drops or doesn't go over 15 yards (squirrel, raccoons, rabbit, fox) even with bad shots into the guts they don't go far.

- the shot was a head on shot at 30 yards, it is a shot ive made on tons for squirrels with both my .22 and .177 airguns

Anyone have any idea of were I hit him. Every possible explanation seems to not work it this situation .

I was thinking possibly the pellet ran down beside his spine which could have paralyzed him for a few seconds ( explains the falling) ,and it could potentially have happened with the facing towards me shot. Plus a hit to that area would create make a thumping sound when the pellet impacts. If the pellet didn't pass through that could explain the lack of blood. But for the pellet to make the sound it did on impact means that the pellet would have gotten into organs. Meaning it is probably dead. 


I think that this was a freak accident type thing . Got 2 more squirrel with no problems. I also have around 100 airgun kills on small game ( mostly squirrel and rabbit ) and have only lost 6 . But the ones I did loose were bad shots, they were all shots that hit the critters leg, and one poor squirrel that had the pellet graze it's face and take off it's nose ( reason I don't got for headshots anymore)


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Guys something weird happened
> 
> I shot a squirrel with my airgun and wasn't able to find it but this is what is wierd.
> 
> -This is the first time I've shot and lost a squirrel with my .22 cal airgun ( so far around 24-25 squirrel kills all quick killed even when shot placement was less than desirable)
> 
> -When he was hit he sized up and hung onto the branch for a second before he came crashing to the ground ( this normally a indication of a head , neck , or spine shot )
> 
> - the sound of the pellet hitting him was good , it is what you want to hear when the pellet impacts flesh ( this implies that pellet didn't impact legs or go through a small amount of flesh) it made a good thump sound.
> 
> - after he fell from the tree I didn't see where he landed because he was on the other side of ridge. But I could here him run about what sounded like 10 yards and then what sounded like him crashing.
> 
> - when going to the tree I didn't find any blood , which is weird because everything I've ever shot with my airgun either drops or doesn't go over 15 yards (squirrel, raccoons, rabbit, fox) even with bad shots into the guts they don't go far.
> 
> - the shot was a head on shot at 30 yards, it is a shot ive made on tons for squirrels with both my .22 and .177 airguns
> 
> Anyone have any idea of were I hit him. Every possible explanation seems to not work it this situation .
> 
> I was thinking possibly the pellet ran down beside his spine which could have paralyzed him for a few seconds ( explains the falling) ,and it could potentially have happened with the facing towards me shot. Plus a hit to that area would create make a thumping sound when the pellet impacts. If the pellet didn't pass through that could explain the lack of blood. But for the pellet to make the sound it did on impact means that the pellet would have gotten into organs. Meaning it is probably dead.
> 
> 
> I think that this was a freak accident type thing . Got 2 more squirrel with no problems. I also have around 100 airgun kills on small game ( mostly squirrel and rabbit ) and have only lost 6 . But the ones I did loose were bad shots, they were all shots that hit the critters leg, and one poor squirrel that had the pellet graze it's face and take off it's nose ( reason I don't got for headshots anymore)
> View attachment 7574850


Perhaps a glancing blow that knocked him senseless for a bit? 

Squirrels are tough little buggers sometimes.


----------



## jacobh

Pete I thought same thing or sadly maybe like a jaw shot??


----------



## Schleprock1

You say it was a head on shot. It's possible it just glanced off the skull. 
When I was younger I used to take my 35 Remington out for groundhogs. Yes it was over kill but it kept me proficient with the deer rifle and the 200 grain bullets were in the ground shortly after anything I shot at. Unlike some high speed varmint load. I shot one from about 80 yards. It was eating and facing straight at me when I shot. It froze for a second then ran back into the brush. Figured I missed. The next week I got another shot at him and connected. He had a bullet crease with no hair from just above his eyes up between his ears. If a 200 grain bullet can deflect off a groundhogs head, I'm sure a sub 20 grain pellet can do the same on a squirrel.


----------



## Schleprock1

Anybody in south central PA looking for a Summit Viper there's on Craigslist in Carlisle for $150. Says it was used once an looks like it in the photo.
CL Viper


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> Perhaps a glancing blow that knocked him senseless for a bit?
> 
> Squirrels are tough little buggers sometimes.


Possibly, but that wouldn't explain the sound of the pellet impact. The sound sounded like a chest shot. 

But it is possible 

Squirrels are definitely very tough


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> You say it was a head on shot. It's possible it just glanced off the skull.
> When I was younger I used to take my 35 Remington out for groundhogs. Yes it was over kill but it kept me proficient with the deer rifle and the 200 grain bullets were in the ground shortly after anything I shot at. Unlike some high speed varmint load. I shot one from about 80 yards. It was eating and facing straight at me when I shot. It froze for a second then ran back into the brush. Figured I missed. The next week I got another shot at him and connected. He had a bullet crease with no hair from just above his eyes up between his ears. If a 200 grain bullet can deflect off a groundhogs head, I'm sure a sub 20 grain pellet can do the same on a squirrel.


I am think it is a possibility because of the shot angle but the problem I have with this theory is the sound of the pellet impact. 

I'm not sure if you have every killed anything with a airgun, but when a pellet impacts a decent amount of flesh and bone it makes a loud thump sound. 

The sound won't be made if it is just a glance or hits a leg of the animal. 

From the sound of it I immediately thought that I drilled him and I was honestly amazed the wasn't dead at the base of the tree. 

The glanced pellet theory is possible but I am just not convinced based on the sound.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> I guess they didn't have box blinds and cell phones in 1883.





LetThemGrow said:


> Glad I’m living in 2022….


LOTS of times I'd willing trade. 🥴


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Pete I thought same thing or sadly maybe like a jaw shot??


I was thinking that it could have possibly went through the jaw and stopped in the chest, with little penetration . The jaw could have slowed the pellet down enough to not penitrate well but still make the loud thump sound.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Without my cellphone I wouldn’t be on AT or anything else. I don’t use a computer at home just my phone


You know that you are _supporting_ his argument, right? 

(Not a personal shot at you, not saying we don't want _you_ on the forum, just showing how much time we spend on our phones.)


----------



## jacobh

Oh I’m aware I’m supporting his argument. But guys hate cells but use computers. They just don’t like being able to be reached. I get it. Me personally I use my phone as a computer. Dougs on a computer all day at work and probably uses cells a lot for business so he’s fed up as he can be reached all day by them. A computer dosent ring and he dosent have to check his email if he dosent want to. A phone rings u can’t avoid the contact. I get his point but my phone is my computer. Again I get the point though I don’t like being reached either a lot of the time. I’m not a big fan of technology myself. I’m 43 so when I was in school we used a paper and pencil and landline phones lol


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> This made me chuckle. He wants to know if YOU can do it.


Not really.I bought him a truck and whatever he wants to do to it,he has to pay for.He wants me to just show him how to do it if he buys it.The high school parking lot is a cluster mess after school and a few weeks ago he bumped into a girl because he wasn't paying attention.OF course when he called me there was no damage but it turned out be be close to 2K worth of damage to the girl's car.Her father is a friend of mine so rather than turning it into insurance,I'm paying the body shop and taking $400/mo right out of his savings account.He was working three nights a week at Red Lobster and when he did that,I made him work every friday,saturday,sunday and two nights after school to pay it off.My kids are more spoiled than I ever was but I make them take accountability.My son gets it.My daughter,not so much.


----------



## dougell

I was OK with flip phones Scott.I give all my customers my cell phone and usually get a few calls on most weekends,which I don't mind.My easy availability to my family and their constant neediness drives me crazy.What really bother me is the mindless drones that smart phones have turned our society into.You go out to eat and constantly see families just staring at their phones instead of actually talking.Just about every person I see walking down the street or through our local park are just glued to their phones.Maybe I'm just old,grumpy and past my prime but it really bothers me.Don't even get me started on video games.I put a ban on them in my house about 4 years ago.It's a big beautiful world out there.Use some imagination,have some ambitions and get out there.To me,the convenience of cell phones don't even come close to the issues they've caused.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Just about every person I see walking down the street or through our local park are just glued to their phones.











Germany installs ground-level traffic lights for distracted cellphone users


Cellphone users in a city in Germany are getting special ground-level traffic lights to protect distracted walkers.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## dougell

Good lord.I can tell you this,As an insurance agent,the frequncy of auto claims has risen dramatically over the past 7-8 years and it's tied directly to distracted drivers.You guys who ride bikes on the road are out of your flippin minds today.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I can agree many are too focused on phone computers and TV. Me personally I’m on AT and to be honest probably too much. That said my family time is family time. Me and Jake hunt fish hell I’m into playing disc golf with him just to spend time outdoors together. Family is a pain being able to get ahold of me but truthfully ai don’t mind. I love being the one my mother calls when she needs something. Gives me purpose in life. That said they need to get out and enjoy the outdoors while they can. In my neck of the “woods” it won’t be long until there’s no fields or woods left


----------



## jacobh

I grew up on a small farm. Pigs,cows,horses,etc. at the time it was a pain but now looking back was the best time in the world. U learn so much. I wish my kids could learn the things I did raising animals and working the fields. U only miss what u don’t have


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug I can agree many are too focused on phone computers and TV. Me personally I’m on AT and to be honest probably too much. That said my family time is family time. Me and Jake hunt fish hell I’m into playing disc golf with him just to spend time outdoors together. Family is a pain being able to get ahold of me but truthfully ai don’t mind. I love being the one my mother calls when she needs something. Gives me purpose in life. That said they need to get out and enjoy the outdoors while they can. In my neck of the “woods” it won’t be long until there’s no fields or woods left


You'll die a Rich man Scott.Well done.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I grew up on a small farm. Pigs,cows,horses,etc. at the time it was a pain but now looking back was the best time in the world. U learn so much. I wish my kids could learn the things I did raising animals and working the fields. U only miss what u don’t have


To call me a farmer would be an insult to farmers everywhere but it does give the kids some responsibility.If everyone was forced to grow up on a farm or join the military,we'd live in a much better world.


----------



## Billy H

I think my Pop ( rest his soul) would disagree with the farm thing. He grew up in the deep south and had to work on my grandfather's farm with his brothers from the time he was a little kid till he joined the service. Never heard him talk fondly about it, actually quite the opposite. He did have one hell of a work ethic though. Worked till he was over 80. Same with my wife's grandfather. I said to him I thought it would be great to be a farmer. He grew up on the family farm in bucks county. Always said no you wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## dougell

Growing up on a "real" farm is tough.I deal with a lot of farmers and one thing is constant,all of their kids are moral,,family oriented,hardworking awesome kids that have moved on to do good things.I know quite a few girls who grew up on farms and will do the work of 5 men.I used to think it would be fun to own a working farm but I don't believe I'm man enough.I like working around animals and working in the barn but I'm not doing it 14 hours per day.


----------



## jacobh

Yea we were t real farmers either. We did have animals and planted corn and hay but only on 19acres. Couldn’t imagine hundreds of acres. Was still a great experience


----------



## dougell

That's me.I'm a Kabota farmer which is an insult to real farmers.I don't have the knowledge to successfully grow real crops so I help my neighbors.I do like messing with horses and I like looking out there and seeing the animals grazing.I'll buy a couple calves in the spring but have them butchered by Dec so I don't have to mess with them over the winter.I know what I'm eating.The beef is better than anything you can buy and it doesn't cost me any money.It still doesn't make me a farmer.We did have a bunch of chickens but the dog took care of them.


----------



## yetihunter1

i do find it funny we are complaining about phones and computers to each other on our phones and computers.....not saying that i don't think we are on them more than we need to be but it is kind of funny/ironic.


----------



## dougell

It's all about moderation yeti lol.When you're outside,driving or out to dinner with the family,there's better things to do than stare at a phone.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> It's all about moderation yeti lol.When you're outside,driving or out to dinner with the family,there's better things to do than stare at a phone.


Totally agree.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> It's all about moderation yeti lol.When you're outside,driving or out to dinner with the family,there's better things to do than stare at a phone.



Haha. I agree with all you are saying. I think i use my phone too much and i work all day on a computer, specially this time of year with Financial Audits going on, but i couldn't help notice we are complaining about the devices that allow us to connect and complain about them. It just made me chuckle.


----------



## jacobh

yetihunter1 said:


> i do find it funny we are complaining about phones and computers to each other on our phones and computers.....not saying that i don't think we are on them more than we need to be but it is kind of funny/ironic.


Oh I said it above I am on it for this site way too much lol


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha. I agree with all you are saying. I think i use my phone too much and i work all day on a computer, specially this time of year with Financial Audits going on, but i couldn't help notice we are complaining about the devices that allow us to connect and complain about them. It just made me chuckle.


It's the same as complaining about people who complain a lot.


----------



## Mathias

I’m happy for cell phones. Happy to take mine to the stand or afield. I’m a visual guys and love taking pics and videos. Enjoy being able to communicate with family and friends when I like and sharing interesting events of mine or theirs. Sensible use is important.


----------



## dougell

The only App I ever had on any phone was a weather app.Not long ago,my wife down loaded that life 360 app on all of our phones.I get why she did it but it's way to intrusive for a 16 year old in my opinion.People do what you inspect,not what you expect but I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## rogersb

My grandfather was a 3rd generation dairy farmer who passed the farm to my uncle. I am the smallest of his grandsons, wrestling at 119 my senior year. Being small I was not the most helpful, but I was the only one who went on to work part time on another farm when I moved away and bought a kubota for my place. I'm in no way a farmer, but he loved hearing about me grafting trees, planting for wildlife, putting in clover plots, etc. 

Being up in a tree watching the beauty around me or planting food for the critters makes me feel closer to God and I think that's how my grandfather felt.


----------



## nicko

Gotta say without cell phones, this thread (any hunting thread) would not be the same. Not sure there is anybody here on AT that doesn't like seeing pics from guys on their hunts, successes, general scenery, etc. 

Think of how boring this site would be if everybody were camera shy and guarded their info like gold bars at Ft. Knox.


----------



## Pyme

Phones....

I've mentioned before...

When I'm hunting or fishing, mine stays in the house or in the truck. I grew up "unplugged", so it's not nearly as hard for me as the younger generations. 

As for using it to access things like AT, I'm sitting at my kitchen table. We're far enough out that we don't get cable, DSL, internet, or anything else. If I want to use my computer, I have to use my phone as a hotspot, as the _only_ connection we have is through our phones or satellite. Tried the satellite thing, that was a no-go. So we use our phones for internet and to run the computer if I need to maybe get something to there to print it for instance.

No gaming or any of the other stuff, it never goes into a business or restaurant with me, if I'm with somebody it is silenced or even turned off if it happens to be near me, it spends a lot of time on the kitchen counter or on the seat of my truck. 

It occupies a secondary position in my life.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I guess I'm in the minority since I don't own a cellphone. I've thought about getting one in part due to the ability to do live updates from the field like some of you do in here... but I'll stick to my pc for sharing images I capture and seeing what kind of luck the rest of you had till I get home for a bit longer. 
I've spent my fair share of time gaming online with an xbox (up till about 6 years ago anyway) and had some late nights on it and wished I hadn't when getting up for work in the morning
I still spend a lot of time on a computer, use it for all sorts of things daily, but social media, besides this site, isn't really one of them. I do have a facebook account but your probably lucky if I'm on it 3 or more times a year at most. Some people with the social media platforms "these days" are flat-out ridiculous... not sure they could live without posting everything on it and constantly checking it and what other people are doing. Although, I do refresh the page looking for updates when Joe and his pops are having action in Kansas... or when one of our regulars in here just arrowed one and are following up.
I see people driving around all the time with cell phones in their faces and can't help but bitch to myself at them and think what's so damn important you have to be doing that at the same time! That's supposed to be illegal right? but not enforced like many other things. I did mention someone's cellphone going off during my granddad's funeral, right? seriously?

farming? Definitely not for everybody.
One of the farmers I've worked for, mostly as a teenager, grows produce and sells it at a stand, it's just him and a few hired hands, but at any rate he's not busy all year. He no longer works dark to dark much anymore and doesn't grow pumpkins for wholesale like he once did. When I did the bulk of my work for him, he had other teens that would work after school also, but he hasn't had that kind of help in years. At $10 an hour I guess that kind of work is too hard for kids to want to do these days. Hell, he has had a hard time finding adults that were willing to do it or were worth a damn for that matter. 
It was rough for me being bent over all day like I was 2-3 years ago (about 40yrs old then) when I helped pick potatoes for a week. I wasn't used to that, and my back certainly didn't appreciate it much either. 

Another farmer I know, I basically grew up with the sons. For them it's a family affair and they are a huge family (and hire help besides). To be honest I don't know everything they have a hand in, but they raise chickens, pigs, and cows for starters. Grow corn, soybeans and silage on well over 1000+ (likely a few thousand?) acres of fields between what they own and lease. They pull a lot of pre-sunup to well after dark (busy all day long) weeks during the busier parts of the year. All the while trying to juggle family time and get some sleep. Definitely not a job many could handle.
They were so far behind picking this past year, largely due to the weather, that they barely got to rifle hunt deer at all since they were still picking during the second week. That was tough to swallow for a few of them that love deer season and the venison it gives them. Food for thought...they collectively took nearly 80 deer in 2020, mostly during the rifle season, but less then 1/4 that in 2021.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Oh I’m aware I’m supporting his argument. But guys hate cells but use computers. They just don’t like being able to be reached. I get it. Me personally I use my phone as a computer. Dougs on a computer all day at work and probably uses cells a lot for business so he’s fed up as he can be reached all day by them. A computer dosent ring and he dosent have to check his email if he dosent want to. A phone rings u can’t avoid the contact. I get his point but my phone is my computer. Again I get the point though I don’t like being reached either a lot of the time. I’m not a big fan of technology myself. I’m 43 so when I was in school we used a paper and pencil and landline phones lol


I'm getting to the point where when I'm done with my corporate computer job I'm ready to dispose of my home computer and smart phone. I'm rapidly losing my patience with the technology. And not even the people and social media. (Most of that got old a long time ago.) But rather constantly trying to keep accounts, websites, etc. working through the added layers of security that are now necessary. (I'm very aware of why they are necessary.) It's bad enough every website needs a password containing 14 letters, a symbol, some sandscrit, and the name of a character from a Tennessee Williams play but the people writing code are more and more inept. Let's make everything super-secure but we'll contract the work to the lowest bidder. I've almost had it entirely with on-line technology.


----------



## Johnboy60

The technology is stealing our humanity in a way. It’s too impersonal. Terrible for kids in many ways. All that said, it isn’t going away. I resisted a cell phone for many years but finally caved and got one. I like it and I hate it.


----------



## Billy H

Cel phones Eh, I use it as a kind of a tool way more than a social thing. I have the phone and a tablet. The social end of it is to communicate with family and a very few friends. The only what would be considered social media I use it for is this site , don't visit any other forums. I tried Facebook to access the marketplace. The marketplace was very good but the rest of that platform was way to intrusive and I really don't care to see pictures of somebody's dinner. I lasted about a year before I deleted my account. 

As far as a tool,, I find having the ability to look up things like events, price comparisons, store information, weather, technical info on something I am going to purchase, tutorials, the list is endless. Having that info at your fingertips has saved me thousands of dollars and countless hours. Also enjoy having it tied to my cell cams. Like the ability to snap a pretty decent picture or even take a video on the spot. I am in the camp that would not want to be without my cell phone. If someone sits everywhere they go with a phone in thier face that's on them. Doesn't affect me.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Interesting turn in the conversation here. Seems like most of us avoid social media outside of AT. I tried Facebook years ago and lasted 3 weeks…deleted. Haven’t really tried many others, as said I don’t care what you’re eating today.

Thankful to be raised in a culture where visiting friends is the norm. There is no app that can replace real face to face time. I’m on call 24/7 so I’m never far from my phone but I’m trying harder to set it down or ignore it whenever I’m engaged in face to face time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We’ll said…


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> Interesting turn in the conversation here. Seems like most of us avoid social media outside of AT. I tried Facebook years ago and lasted 3 weeks…deleted. Haven’t really tried many others, as said I don’t care what you’re eating today.
> 
> Thankful to be raised in a culture where visiting friends is the norm. There is no app that can replace real face to face time. I’m on call 24/7 so I’m never far from my phone but I’m trying harder to set it down or ignore it whenever I’m engaged in face to face time.


I have zero social media. No Facebook Twitter or anything else. Always told everyone if I wanted to keep in touch with people I would have reached out to them.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> I have zero social media. No Facebook Twitter or anything else. Always told everyone if I wanted to keep in touch with people I would have reached out to them.


EXACTLY!

I'm ~40 years out of high school. If I didn't care enough to talk to you in the past 40 years, what makes you think that I want you to "find" me on Facebook so that we can be "friends" now?!?

I didn't care about you 40 years ago, didn't talk to you then, haven't talked to you since, what makes you think I suddenly want to see pictures of your grandkids?!?

(And no, I don't have Facebook, so don't come looking for me 🤓😅)


----------



## dougell

I have two facebook accounts,a personal page and a business page.A lot of people reach out me me on those platforms so I keep them.Also,facebook has largely replaced websites so it's easy to get information like business hours and event time,like bow shoots.My wife occasionally tags me in a post,usually involving our kids but otherwise,I'm not a big participant.I don't do tritter,snapchat,instagram or anything else like that.Those platforms are really geared towards attention seekers.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'll go out on a limb and assume the work/life balance is as screwed up for many of you as it is for me....I'd be the first to say that I am a family-first man, but my family will tell you I work too much with the mobile phone often serving as the tether between the two.

Despite what some have reported, I challenge anyone of you to park your cellphone for a week without accessing it and see what happens. I think many of you might be surprised. Right or wrong, for the majority of us mobile phones and more importantly the ability to and need for instant access have become a necessary evil.

This fall I was hunting a creek bottom where I couldn't get reception. My Dad left his stand mid-evening to check on me because he was worried that I had not replied to any of his messages asking if I had made it in safely. I don't fault him for a moment, as I've been on the other side of that dilemma with him. Reaching out to check in with no response and wondering/worrying if everything is "o.k".

I remember times (seems like a lifetime ago) when I would walk out the cabin door before light and get back after dark without ever connecting with anyone throughout the day. Not saying one phenomena is better than the other, just pointing out that we rely on them for very acceptable reasons more than we might realize.


----------



## hobbs4421

Schleprock1 said:


> Anybody in south central PA looking for a Summit Viper there's on Craigslist in Carlisle for $150. Says it was used once an looks like it in the photo.
> CL Viper


I was thinking about selling mine as well. I barely ever use it. If someone is interested I’ll post up some pics and we can work something out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Grabbed a few hours to check some cams…only viewed 1 card so far but the broken G2 buck is alive and well. Found these beds in area we rarely intrude into. Beds are on uphill side of tree, predominant wind comes over shoulder of bedded deer. 150 yards below is logging road we use for access…wonder how many have watched me walk past?


















Also bumped a bachelor group with antlers still in place except for 1.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I'll go out on a limb and assume the work/life balance is as screwed up for many of you as it is for me....I'd be the first to say that I am a family-first man, but my family will tell you I work too much with the mobile phone often serving as the tether between the two.
> 
> Despite what some have reported, I challenge anyone of you to park your cellphone for a week without accessing it and see what happens. I think many of you might be surprised. Right or wrong, for the majority of us mobile phones and more importantly the ability to and need for instant access have become a necessary evil.
> 
> This fall I was hunting a creek bottom where I couldn't get reception. My Dad left his stand mid-evening to check on me because he was worried that I had not replied to any of his messages asking if I had made it in safely. I don't fault him for a moment, as I've been on the other side of that dilemma with him. Reaching out to check in with no response and wondering/worrying if everything is "o.k".
> 
> I remember times (seems like a lifetime ago) when I would walk out the cabin door before light and get back after dark without ever connecting with anyone throughout the day. Not saying one phenomena is better than the other, just pointing out that we rely on them for very acceptable reasons more than we might realize.


What you said has merit but I lived a looong time without a cell phone and survived just fine.They do serve a purpose but the smart technology has gone too far for my tastes.I'm a simple person and I focus on the simple things in lIfe.


----------



## LetThemGrow

From one of the card pulls today….


----------



## Aspade17

Hey guys! I figured I’d give you guys an update because I haven’t posted on here in a little while. 

I sold my reckoning about 2 months ago because I had shot the rx7 ultra. Ended up ordering a wilderness lefty with 80lb limbs. My shop told me roughly 8 weeks but I was in no rush. 

I have never owned a hoyt and quite frankly never liked them. I’ve always owned Bowtech and currently have a PSE EVL 80lb from last summer. 
After shooting a right handed ultra at my local pro shop I knew this thing was special. 

Fast forward to today one of the techs messaged me and told me mine arrived! Much faster than I expected as today is 5 weeks to the day. I went after work to pick it up and had them just throw a D loop and whisker biscuit on so I could shoot a few arrows. 
First initial reaction is this bow is everything I could want!! Quiet and INCREDIBLY easy drawing. this 80lb feels like a 70lb bow at my specs (30.5” draw) 

I had all the parts and a set of strings already waiting for it. I threw the new string and cables on and snapped a quick picture before trying to install the new epsilon. Turns out my epsilon seems to be missing a piece so won’t be able to mount it until I get that (hopefully Lancaster will be able to help me in the morning as it came from them)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats on a sweet bow. Shot it at Harrisburg and really liked it.


----------



## Mathias

Always makes me feel great to see an Eagle, the symbol of the best country in the world. Despite how weak we appear today. Going to be a rough road ahead.


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Always makes me feel great to see an Eagle, the symbol of the best country in the world.


What a success story the Bald Eagle has been in PA.

For those too young to remember, the Game Commission started a reintroduction effort back in 1983, trying to rebuild eagle numbers in the state. It was a huge and wonderful success.


----------



## Pyme

Three nesting pairs in 1983 to over 300 nests today. 









Reintroduction







www.pgc.pa.gov













Reintroduction







www.pgc.pa.gov













Bald Eagle







www.pgc.pa.gov


----------



## jacobh

Well said Matt. Praying our troops don’t end up in harms way but I’m sorry I don’t trust these two idiots!!
Putin or Biden


----------



## ZDC

Well guys something unfortunate happened yesterday. 

I shot a fox squirrel, 25 yards , airgun 

Shot a shot and it went under his front shoulder hitting the branch he was on. But because airguns are pretty quiet he hid for about 10 seconds and came back up on the branch. Took a second shot and heard a full hollow thump ( did feel like I pulled it to the left a little). He just turned around and ran down the tree. 

I thought a missed but the sound of impact suggested I hit far back in the guts. 

I went over to try and find blood / him to confirm a hit. I ended up finding this









There was a solid blood trail for about 5 yards down the dead fall leading into the thick stuff. 

















I figured that there was no way he was going far with that type of hole in him , that's when up ahead I heard something brun out of the brush. 

I gave him another 10 minutes and came to circle around to the other side of the brush , found some small spots of blood and the occasional big splotch. 


Tracked him another 20 yards and ended up losing his blood trail. 

This was really upsetting because I went the last 47 squirrel kills and recovered all of them. But the last 2 squirrels I shot weren't recovered. 

I guess this is a reminder to me that squirrel hunting with a spring airgun isn't easy , and this is why I like it so much. It is a challenge to spot and stalk animals to under 30 yards, and make a good shot. 

This is also a reminder to me that squirrels are quite tuff, and that I got a little carried away with my new airgun. 
My new one puts out around 30 fpe and is a .22 cal.(Hatsan 125) 

I have been able to enjoy recovering all critters shot even when gut shots were made . I'm honestly supprised he didn't die quicker and I didn't find him dead at the base of the tree. ( Other times I made gut shots they died pretty quick, maybe I got lucky and hit an artery)


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> Well guys something unfortunate happened yesterday.
> 
> I shot a fox squirrel, 25 yards , airgun
> 
> Shot a shot and it went under his front shoulder hitting the branch he was on. But because airguns are pretty quiet he hid for about 10 seconds and came back up on the branch. Took a second shot and heard a full hollow thump ( did feel like I pulled it to the left a little). He just turned around and ran down the tree.
> 
> I thought a missed but the sound of impact suggested I hit far back in the guts.
> 
> I went over to try and find blood / him to confirm a hit. I ended up finding this
> View attachment 7577319
> 
> 
> There was a solid blood trail for about 5 yards down the dead fall leading into the thick stuff.
> View attachment 7577320
> 
> View attachment 7577321
> 
> 
> I figured that there was no way he was going far with that type of hole in him , that's when up ahead I heard something brun out of the brush.
> 
> I gave him another 10 minutes and came to circle around to the other side of the brush , found some small spots of blood and the occasional big splotch.
> 
> 
> Tracked him another 20 yards and ended up losing his blood trail.
> 
> This was really upsetting because I went the last 47 squirrel kills and recovered all of them. But the last 2 squirrels I shot weren't recovered.
> 
> I guess this is a reminder to me that squirrel hunting with a spring airgun isn't easy , and this is why I like it so much. It is a challenge to spot and stalk animals to under 30 yards, and make a good shot.
> 
> This is also a reminder to me that squirrels are quite tuff, and that I got a little carried away with my new airgun.
> My new one puts out around 30 fpe and is a .22 cal.(Hatsan 125)
> 
> I have been able to enjoy recovering all critters shot even when gut shots were made . I'm honestly supprised he didn't die quicker and I didn't find him dead at the base of the tree. ( Other times I made gut shots they died pretty quick, maybe I got lucky and hit an artery)


You have some tough squirrels. Might want to go with a 300 WIN mag. They drop on the spot regardless of where you hit them!


----------



## 138104

Was excited to see this buck on camera. Maybe I’ll luck out and he will drop his antlers somewhere on my property.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Was excited to see this buck on camera. Maybe I’ll luck out and he will drop his antlers somewhere on my property.


Call Nicko….


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Maybe some of you guys need to be doing something else like hunting or just taking a walk in the woods... instead of actually looking for sheds. Seems to work for me, I was out for a walk a day last week and happened across one. If I was actually looking for them I'd probably got skunked 

Been known to snow in March and even April but this weather is crazy... 62° one day, and 33° the next with snow on the ground again.


----------



## Pyme

I was driving home from a little errand in town shortly before dark this evening. As I passed a field, I could see three deer in it. As I got closer, and with the fresh coating of snow to help, it turned out to be a doe and two bucks, both still carrying both sides of their racks. 

Neither was real big, but decent-ish bucks. 

So there are some still out there that haven't dropped yet.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> Maybe some of you guys need to be doing something else like hunting or just taking a walk in the woods... instead of actually looking for sheds. Seems to work for me, I was out for a walk a day last week and happened across one. If I was actually looking for them I'd probably got skunked
> 
> Been known to snow in March and even April but this weather is crazy... 62° one day, and 33° the next with snow on the ground again.


That's why I gave up and tap trees for sap now.


----------



## Dstoltz

Anyone ship a hang on and sticks lately?
If you have how did you send it and how much did it cost?
Trying to sell one but what I'm getting to ship to GA from PA is 86$ the cheapest through usps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Dstoltz said:


> Anyone ship a hang on and sticks lately?
> If you have how did you send it and how much did it cost?
> Trying to sell one but what I'm getting to ship to GA from PA is 86$ the cheapest through usps


Probably not going to be cheap no matter how you do it, unfortunately, due to the size and awkwardness of the package.


----------



## Billy H

Disgusted, Just venting a bit. 130$ at the pump since yesterday and neither my truck or our jeep is full. When I was at the pump yesterday the guy on the other side of the pump was cursing and mumbling to himself to whole time. 😁 Can't blame him and the worst part is that this is going to get worse.


----------



## nicko

Game Commission Details







www.media.pa.gov


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> Disgusted, Just venting a bit. 130$ at the pump since yesterday and neither my truck or our jeep is full. When I was at the pump yesterday the guy on the other side of the pump was cursing and mumbling to himself to whole time. 😁 Can't blame him and the worst part is that this is going to get worse.


You should have seen the look on my face after I saw the bill the oil man left me. Not pretty at $3.45 a gallon!


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Disgusted, Just venting a bit. 130$ at the pump since yesterday and neither my truck or our jeep is full. When I was at the pump yesterday the guy on the other side of the pump was cursing and mumbling to himself to whole time. 😁 Can't blame him and the worst part is that this is going to get worse.


*LGB 🤬*


----------



## Gene94

AjPUNISHER said:


> You should have seen the look on my face after I saw the bill the oil man left me. Not pretty at $3.45 a gallon!


I know the feeling...$981 when the fuel man left my place the other day[emoji58]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Gene94 said:


> I know the feeling...$981 when the fuel man left my place the other day[emoji58]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Ouch!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Gene94 said:


> I know the feeling...$981 when the fuel man left my place the other day[emoji58]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Mine wasn't much less than yours at $878 but that doesn't make me feel any better  

My house is rather large and over 100yrs old, a lot of the windows have been replaced with storm windows but all the wind we've been getting doesn't help.


----------



## jacobh

Dstoltz said:


> Anyone ship a hang on and sticks lately?
> If you have how did you send it and how much did it cost?
> Trying to sell one but what I'm getting to ship to GA from PA is 86$ the cheapest through usps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just sent my sons muzzy barrel out. Literally a barrel. Through a ffl FedEx was $85!!!! It’s ridiculous right now


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> I just sent my sons muzzy barrel out. Literally a barrel. Through a ffl FedEx was $85!!!! It’s ridiculous right now


Was that overnight??


----------



## PAbigbear

Gene94 said:


> I know the feeling...$981 when the fuel man left my place the other day
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I don't particularly like cutting firewood, but thanks for the reminder why I choose to burn wood.


----------



## jacobh

Perry24 said:


> Was that overnight??


Oh hell no took a week to get to Utah for that price. That was FedEx ground. Package was 8 pounds and in a 8”x”8 box approx 42” high


----------



## CBB

86$ to top off the tank Yesterday morning. Wife and I went to Salamanca for the gun show today. Burnt half a tank.... Date with the wife sure is getting expensive but we had a good time.


----------



## Gene94

PAbigbear said:


> I don't particularly like cutting firewood, but thanks for the reminder why I choose to burn wood.


I do as well 1921 log and ***** 2 story soaks it up! 2 inserts in the original fireplaces.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Oh hell no took a week to get to Utah for that price. That was FedEx ground. Package was 8 pounds and in a 8”x”8 box approx 42” high


I haven’t shipped a bow this year, but shipped a crossbow back in early December using FEDEX Home Delivery for $35, insured. It took 2 days to get to WI.


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> I don't particularly like cutting firewood, but thanks for the reminder why I choose to burn wood.


 Yep, I heat with wood. Nothing better than wood heat


----------



## jacobh

Perry24 said:


> I haven’t shipped a bow this year, but shipped a crossbow back in early December using FEDEX Home Delivery for $35, insured. It took 2 days to get to WI.


Yea I shipped my gun to get a break in a large box in a hardcase it cost $100. That was end of Dec. beginning of Jan it got shipped back UPS for $126 witching 2-3 weeks. Guy said it’s too expensive take barrel off and ship for Jakes. Same gun as mine. No hardcase smaller box. $85. Can’t wait to see what it costs to ship back in a few weeks.


----------



## jacobh

Billy I have some older wood laying on ground if u ever need anymore. It’s black walnut.some already cut into lengths others very large too big for my chainsaw


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Billy I have some older wood laying on ground if u ever need anymore. It’s black walnut.some already cut into lengths others very large too big for my chainsaw


Appreciate the offer . I've got more wood then I need right now.


----------



## jacobh

Ok no issues


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Disgusted, Just venting a bit. 130$ at the pump since yesterday and neither my truck or our jeep is full. When I was at the pump yesterday the guy on the other side of the pump was cursing and mumbling to himself to whole time. 😁 Can't blame him and the worst part is that this is going to get worse.


A LOT worse. We have a Class A gas motorhome that get 7-9 mpg. We are supposed to do a long trip in May. I might be reconsidering.


----------



## Mr. October

My buddies and I are in for Total Archery Challenge 7 Springs again. There have been challenges this year with registration. (There were last year too.) They tried a new system for the first few shoots this year but it created more problems than it fixed so they went back to the old. I was in a Utah concealed carry permit class so left it to my buddy to register us this year and he was able to get is in for the 3 days we wanted.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Question,so when I bought my sons hunting license last july he was 16 so I got him a youth license.he has since turned 17.can he still youth hunt for spring turkeys? If I read the rules right it’s 16 and under.


----------



## PAbigbear

If he has a youth license he can hunt the youth turkey day regardless of his age I believe.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PAbigbear said:


> If he has a youth license he can hunt the youth turkey day regardless of his age I believe.


Thanks bigbear


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes…as long he was the proper age when he bought it, he can hunt that entire season with it. 

My nephew’s birthday is 7/11, so my brother bought his son’s license before his birthday to get an extra year on the junior license. It helped them as they live in DE.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Yes…as long he was the proper age when he bought it, he can hunt that entire season with it.
> 
> My nephew’s birthday is 7/11, so my brother bought his son’s license before his birthday to get an extra year on the junior license. It helped them as they live in DE.


Thanks Joe hope all is well my friend


----------



## ZDC

Soon it will be cheeper to do crack and ride a razer scooter or violently pedal a bike around


----------



## jacobh

[email protected]
Anyone who voted Biden owes me gas money please send friends and family!!!


----------



## nicko

While no one can deny there’s a whole lot of chit going on in the world right now, I think one thing we could all appreciate is that this thread is about hunting and Pennsylvania hunting and an escape from reality. Personally, I would like to see it stay that way.

There is plenty of bandwidth and no end to expert advice down in the basement.


----------



## Mathias

Says the guy that voted for this chit 🤔
But I agree, this thread is one of the few good ones left on the site anymore.


----------



## jacobh

Sorry Nick I was just messing around


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Says the guy that voted for this chit 🤔
> But I agree, this thread is one of the few good ones left on the site anymore.


Well…..then let’s try and keep it that way. Plenty of threads and people down in the basement who will talk politics all day.


----------



## Schleprock1

The wife and I were out on a walk the other evening. We spotted four doe feeding behind a construction area where they are putting in a house. Looking closer I saw another doe further back in the woods. Next thing I know she bounds off to the right. From the left comes a buck still carrying and in the classic doe trailing mode. Nose to the ground. Nose up for two steps. Nose back to the ground. Moving steady following hot mama. If he catches her, that will be one still having spots in October.


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> The wife and I were out on a walk the other evening. We spotted four doe feeding behind a construction area where they are putting in a house. Looking closer I saw another doe further back in the woods. Next thing I know she bounds off to the right. From the left comes a buck still carrying and in the classic doe trailing mode. Nose to the ground. Nose up for two steps. Nose back to the ground. Moving steady following hot mama. If he catches her, that will be one still having spots in October.


Nobody hade the heart to tell him he missed his chance


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> The wife and I were out on a walk the other evening. We spotted four doe feeding behind a construction area where they are putting in a house. Looking closer I saw another doe further back in the woods. Next thing I know she bounds off to the right. From the left comes a buck still carrying and in the classic doe trailing mode. Nose to the ground. Nose up for two steps. Nose back to the ground. Moving steady following hot mama. If he catches her, that will be one still having spots in October.


We had two still showing spots Halloween week last year. Most don't realize, antler shedding is directly correlated to the way a buck's endocrine system reacts to estrus. It has been proven that 3.5+ year old buck will typically shed 90 days after the peak estrus cycle in their area. Yes, there are several other outside factors like stress, injury, nutrition, etc..., but generally speaking they will shed in that time. Just like us, the older they get the less testosterone their bodies produce, despite their status in the herd, another reason why some of the older buck will drop first. Buck younger than 3.5 will hold much longer, sometimes up to 60 additional days (again several factors can contribute).

Apparently, the estrus scent triggers a hormonal reaction; as the scent fades, the hormones decrease, eventually to the point where the antlers fall off. The same study also indicated that new growth is visible within 30-days of when they shed. I looked hard for the study that I am referencing, but I can't find it. I had it saved on my old laptop, but when that bit the dust, it was one of many files that I was unable to recover. 

This data does coincide with much of my own personal observations over the years. Of course there are always exceptions, but I tend to see a majority of the more mature deer dropping between Martin Luther King day in January and President's Day in February. I do believe the majority of the doe in the local areas I frequent are in estrus from 11/10-11/20ish - 90 days later would be Feb 20sh. To date I know of the two largest buck that I have personally seen this year (both high 30's, maybe low 40's) dropped sometime between 2/8 and 2/11 as I saw them on on 2/8 with their headgear and 2/11 without. I've been that area several times since; by myself, with my wife, with my cousin, his wife and his dog and while we've found a few in that area, i haven't landed any from the big boys. To be honest, it's driving me nuts. I guess someone could have been in there to get them as it's public land, but I'd like to think not. I spent lot of time reviewing our tracks (good practice with the mapping software anyway) from our recent trips in there. I have identified three areas that we seemed to have miss while in the area and I will hit them this week.

I did get a couple pics of little guy yesterday on one of my cams, still carrying one side and we did jump a respectable 110-120ish buck on 2/19 when we were out searching. 










My buddies in KS have a few still holding, but most of the oldest buck have dropped out there as well.


----------



## 138104

I guess these 2 are getting ready to go at it?


----------



## dougell

Gene94 said:


> I do as well 1921 log and *** 2 story soaks it up! 2 inserts in the original fireplaces.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I have a Keystoker in my basement that ran a duct into my living room.My furnace is propane and with propane being cheap the last few years,haven't had to burn any coal.My gas bill in Dec was $735 and $827 in Jan.The keystoker got fired back up last month.Gas was $3.75 gal this morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

wood burners....
Have been very fortunate to have an exorbitant supply of osage the last 5 years, that stuff burns like no other I've experienced. With that supply finally dwindling I am trying to determine a reasonable replacement. I am thinking oak and cherry will be my focus, but wanted to hear from those with more experience than I as to what I should be on the lookout for....I do have a lead on another mature Osage, but I don't want to bank on that yet.

Thanks in advance guys....


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> wood burners....
> Have been very fortunate to have an exorbitant supply of osage the last 5 years, that stuff burns like no other I've experienced. With that supply finally dwindling I am trying to determine a reasonable replacement. I am thinking oak and cherry will be my focus, but wanted to hear from those with more experience than I as to what I should be on the lookout for....I do have a lead on another mature Osage, but I don't want to bank on that yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys....


Old wooden recurve bows burn very well


----------



## LetThemGrow

Big fan of oak myself…I burn 6-7 cords a year, primarily oak with occasional stray mixed in. I’m not an ash fan; and most of what’s still around has been dead too long to give max BTU’s.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> wood burners....
> Have been very fortunate to have an exorbitant supply of osage the last 5 years, that stuff burns like no other I've experienced. With that supply finally dwindling I am trying to determine a reasonable replacement. I am thinking oak and cherry will be my focus, but wanted to hear from those with more experience than I as to what I should be on the lookout for....I do have a lead on another mature Osage, but I don't want to bank on that yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys....


I'm not a firewood species snob. I cut whatever is easy, within reason. I prefer hard maple, beech and birch. Not a big fan of cherry. Ash burns nice, but as the name implies doesn't leave many coals. Not much oak so I don't burn it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

thanks guys!


----------



## Schleprock1

If you split by hand.... avoid white oak.


----------



## ZDC

Oak burns very well in my experience. I'll give you some oak for the wooden recurves that your were about to burn


----------



## Billy H

Beech, black birch, hickory, and oak is what I usually have in my stacks. Ash is plentiful and you can get a lot of it already bucked. I find that it is a good middle of the road wood that I won't turn down. I normally have a cord or more of it ready to go every winter. Some woods I avoid are poplar and Elm.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

We had a huge sugar maple up until a few years ago that was topped like everybody else's near powerlines. They're butcher job ended up slowly killing it, till it uprooted and fell over. The trunk of that thing was huge and hard as hell, dulled out a few chainsaw blades on that one. Couldn't say how it burned but an older fella kept stopping and taking loads of it after it was cut up.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Soon it will be cheeper to do crack and ride a razer scooter or violently pedal a bike around


Don't know about the crack thing but I bike a few miles a week and have all my life. Helps keep me in shape and is definitely cheaper on the wallet these days.


----------



## Gene94

If I had an endless supply of my favorite woods to burn it would be black locust and red elm. As it is I burn everything from maple to ash to oak.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I honestly don’t know what variety this is, but feel sorry for the guy that had to split it


----------



## 12-Ringer

We use lumberjack pellets in our Traeger


----------



## 138104

Thought about a wood stove until my dad gave me his Harman pellet stove. I burn about 1.5 tons of pellets per year and can heat my entire home with it.


----------



## 13third

Locust = best burn max BTU per piece

White oak long last highest btu of the oak family, stringy harder to hand split

Red oak. Easiest splitting of the hardwoods and a very good wood for the fire box

Elm good btu wood you’ll hate hand splitting it

Ash decent wood, doesn’t last as long in the box, easy to work up

Hard/ silver maple is a good wood one totally dried. 

Birch goes hand in hand with the maple. 

Steer clear of pine and poplar unless you wanna feed the fire all day long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> I honestly don’t know what variety this is, but feel sorry for the guy that had to split it
> View attachment 7579828


It was probably Chinese kids


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Thought about a wood stove until my dad gave me his Harman pellet stove. I burn about 1.5 tons of pellets per year and can heat my entire home with it.


 You can't be saying you heat your whole house with 1.5 ton a year😯. When I burned pellets we went through 5/ 6 ton a year and it wasn't very warm on the very cold days. Was using a quadrafire castile. 
The best pellets I ever had were in a black and red bag with a picture of a horse breathing fire. Those burned super hot but I was never able to get them again. I found that all brands were hit and miss as far as clean burning and heat output. On batch would be good, same brand next batch lousy. 

I cleaned that thing constantly vacuuming, the whole nine. When I pulled that stove and took it outside and hit it with compressed air an unbelievable amount of dust came out of that thing and it kept coming out. 🤣🤣


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> You can't be saying you heat your whole house with 1.5 ton a year. When I burned pellets we went through 5/ 6 ton a year and it wasn't very warm on the very cold days. Was using a quadrafire castile.
> The best pellets I ever had were in a black and red bag with a picture of a horse breathing fire. Those burned super hot but I was never able to get them again. I found that all brands were hit and miss as far as clean burning and heat output. On batch would be good, same brand next batch lousy.
> 
> I cleaned that thing constantly vacuuming, the whole nine. When I pulled that stove and took it outside and hit it with compressed air an unbelievable amount of dust came out of that thing and it kept coming out.


My house is only 2,000 sq ft and is an open floor plan. It is well-insulated with R21 walls and R45 ceiling. I keep it around 65-68 degrees. I have a Harman XXV and use the AWF white pine pellets. I empty the ash tray monthly and deep clean it halfway through the season and then at the end of the season. If I ran it harder, it would probably use 2 tons. Since I had it installed 4 years ago, I haven’t run the heat pump.


----------



## 138104

Well, this is kind of exciting. Maybe I should Turkey hunt this year?
View attachment 7580168


----------



## Schleprock1

When I first got my Harman P61 pellets were $125 a ton. I burned 3 tons a year to keep my electric baseboard from running. Now the pellets are $250+. I installed an heat pump/AC and now I burn one ton of pellets on the really cold days/nights. The heat pump is cheaper than pellets when it is above 30 degrees.


----------



## 138104

Show offs
View attachment 7580169


----------



## Schleprock1

Perry24 said:


> Well, this is kind of exciting. Maybe I should Turkey hunt this year?


We have a flock of 40 to 60 that comes through my area about 4 times a year. I would love to see a tracker on a few of them to see how big their "home range" is.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> When I first got my Harman P61 pellets were $125 a ton. I burned 3 tons a year to keep my electric baseboard from running. Now the pellets are $250+. I installed an heat pump/AC and now I burn one ton of pellets on the really cold days/nights. The heat pump is cheaper than pellets when it is above 30 degrees.


I should probably do the same with my heat pump and pellet stove.


----------



## ZDC

Guys only like 7 months till archery season , time to get the stands out.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Show offs
> View attachment 7580169


Beautiful.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Guys only like 7 months till archery season , time to get the stands out.


Actually, the weather was almost getting nice enough to start thinking about bringing them in from last season, but if it's time to get them back out, well, that sure saves a lot of work.


----------



## Schleprock1

I move my stand around so much through the season, if I left it in the woods this long I'd have to look for it because I wouldn't remember where I hunted last.


----------



## Pyme

I'm sitting here finishing up my coffee, looking out the kitchen window. A groundhog started strolling across our back pasture, nice and leisurely. Most of the pasture is melted now, but a strip about 30 yards wide along the southern treeline is still snow covered from being in shade.

The groundhog was coming from the treeline on the north side, heading for the treeline on the south side. He was taking his time, strolling along, looking around, just enjoying the day. 

All of a sudden his feet hit that snow, and he looked like me if I was doing a firewall across hot coals! 

He was moving his little groundhog butt as fast as he could, heading for the trees. Once he hit, the treeline, he stopped, took a glance back, with a look like "what the #### was that???", then turned and walked into the woods.

I had to just sit here and laugh.


----------



## yetihunter1

ZDC said:


> Guys only like 7 months till archery season , time to get the stands out.


on my few walks through the public woods the last couple weeks most of the ladder stand guys already claimed their yearly spots haha. Saw several ladders that get let up year round with fresh ratchets and cables and even a giant blind sitting on a field edge. Guess they think it takes a deer an entire year to grow accustomed to their set ups.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah Matt, just straight up plain laziness.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Thought about a wood stove until my dad gave me his Harman pellet stove. I burn about 1.5 tons of pellets per year and can heat my entire home with it.


I have 2 smaller Harman pellet stoves, well build units.
‘Nice flock of birds too, just cool to see em, even if you don’t hunt them.


----------



## Gene94

Perry24 said:


> Show offs
> View attachment 7580169


Man that gets me pumped!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

I let my ladder stands up year round on lease, and try to have all repositioning done by Turkey season. I’ve ran cameras at relocated or new stands and the reactions are amazing. I like to think that by archery season they’ve accepted the stand. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CBB

ZDC said:


> Guys only like 7 months till archery season , time to get the stands out.


While your kidding, don't think for a second some of us aren't setting stands for this fall already! I'm making plans to get 2 up before green up


----------



## 12-Ringer

We get most of our on private ground up before the green-up. When I had the private ground here in 5c, March was my busiest month with regard to setting stands. 

I have already “prepared” a few public land spots so that I can revisit at a later time. Mostly identifying specific trees and entry/exit routes to those trees


----------



## nicko

Gotta say having three deer in the freezer........and life.......has squelched my thoughts about next season. 

Dropping Sam and his local friends off at college at the end of their spring break in a couple weeks. Rather than do the full trip out and back in 1 day, I'll drive to Potter after the drop off and spend some time kicking around in the woods and decompress.


----------



## 12-Ringer

New target species???










You have to love hunting suburbia


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> New target species???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to love hunting suburbia


That's a herd of them new cowdogs.....🐄🐄🐄


----------



## ZDC

Looks like a full body mount to me


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL, its the neighbor's dogs...they're a little far from home, but harmless. Their bark will make the hair on your neck stand up, but if you make any threatening gesture towards them, they take off...gentle giants for sure. They've greeted me a few times heading back into this area. The male actually followed me all the way in once...I think he enjoyed the scent on my drag rag.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> LOL, its the neighbor's dogs...they're a little far from home, but harmless. Their bark will make the hair on your neck stand up, but if you make any threatening gesture towards them, they take off...gentle giants for sure. They've greeted me a few times heading back into this area. The male actually followed me all the way in once...I think he enjoyed the scent on my drag rag.


So an unleashed dog on posted hunting property…I don’t view as harmless. It’s an occasional problem where I hunt. Not the dogs fault, but it is a dog problem. Any suggestions when neighbors ignore it or pretend it didn’t happen?


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> New target species???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to love hunting suburbia


 piebalds?


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> on my few walks through the public woods the last couple weeks most of the ladder stand guys already claimed their yearly spots haha. Saw several ladders that get let up year round with fresh ratchets and cables and even a giant blind sitting on a field edge. Guess they think it takes a deer an entire year to grow accustomed to their set ups.


Those are my turkey hunting ladder stands.


----------



## Pyme

LetThemGrow said:


> So an unleashed dog on posted hunting property…I don’t view as harmless. It’s an occasional problem where I hunt. Not the dogs fault, but it is a dog problem. Any suggestions when neighbors ignore it or pretend it didn’t happen?


He probably knows his neighbors dogs better than you do.


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> The male actually followed me all the way in once...I think he enjoyed the scent on my drag rag.


The farmers dog taught me not to waste money on those "odor neutralizing sprays". One hunt I sprayed down before leaving the truck. The farmer wasn't home yet so the dog wasn't out. I walked about 250 yards from the house and got up in my stand. An hour later here comes Odie tracking me right to the tree. He only hung around for a few minutes one he figured out I wasn't climbing down to pet him. 
That dog was always in that woods with the farmer. I'm sure the deer knew his scent rather well and were used to it.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Pyme said:


> He probably knows his neighbors dogs better than you do.


Yep.

I’m just looking for perspective from a dog owner on dealing with unleashed dogs.


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> Yep.
> 
> I’m just looking for perspective from a dog owner on dealing with unleashed dogs.


All you can do is talk to the owner if it happens often. My neighbor’s dog kicked doe to me one year, so he was a good dog…lol!


----------



## Mathias

Daughter’s farm in Tennessee this morning, she was so excited to see her first there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

^^^^ awesome animals!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'm a bit besides myself right now...

Today is my dads 65th birthday but it hasn't been a joyous day. He's had ongoing back trouble for some time, so bad that he didn't go to work today, and he rarely misses a day. Before I got to the house this afternoon mom said he puked twice and had barely drank and had not eaten all day. While mom and I were talking in the kitchen about him having a stomach bug or something... he came out shuffling his feet and got a drink, which mom scolded him for because she would have gotten it for him. He then started breathing heavier and soon after fell to the floor, leaving mom and I basically flabbergasted. Afterwards she told me he was in so much pain last night he was on the floor and wouldn't even answer her.

One of the EMT's said his blood pressure was so low he would have passed out again if he'd attempted walking to front door on the way to the ambulance. He's currently at the hospital getting fluids while they try to figure out what is going on. Never seen him in such a poor way before... sobering thoughts racing through my mind.


----------



## Gene94

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm a bit besides myself right now...
> 
> Today is my dads 65th birthday but it hasn't been a joyous day. He's had ongoing back trouble for some time, so bad that he didn't go to work today, and he rarely misses a day. Before I got to the house this afternoon mom said he puked twice and had barely drank and had not eaten all day. While mom and I were talking in the kitchen about him having a stomach bug or something... he came out shuffling his feet and got a drink, which mom scolded him for because she would have gotten it for him. He then started breathing heavier and soon after fell to the floor, leaving mom and I basically flabbergasted. Afterwards she told me he was in so much pain last night he was on the floor and wouldn't even answer her.
> 
> One of the EMT's said his blood pressure was so low he would have passed out again if he'd attempted walking to front door on the way to the ambulance. He's currently at the hospital getting fluids while they try to figure out what is going on. Never seen him in such a poor way before... sobering thoughts racing through my mind.


Prayers for your dad and mom, the doctors, and you all as a family[emoji120] 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sending well wishes your way AJ


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gene94 said:


> Prayers for your dad and mom, the doctors, and you all as a family[emoji120]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Amen!


----------



## 138104

Wishing the best for your dad and your family AJ!


----------



## nicko

Very sorry to hear this AJ. Prayers sent for a positive turn.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated.

Some of you may remember that I mentioned my dad's brother died in his 40's with a heart attack, basically out of nowhere while playing basketball at the university and died right there on the court. Much more recently his sister and his youngest brother had their own heart problems but are doing well now. 

My dad just suffered an aortic aneurysm, with bleeding into his stomach. They flew him to another hospital and were in surgery for nearly 5 hours until near 2am this morning. The good news is he's made it through the surgery and is still fighting, but he's going to be touch and go for some time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow…continued prayers and well wishes from Delco!

I know there’s a lot of things going on in this world, even more specifically this country, that often lead us to question a lot of things. However, I will say there’s something still to be said for living in place where this kind of medical care is available. Trust me, I know more than most the frustrations and pitfalls of dealing with our medical system, a system that seems most intent with addressing symptoms than root causes, but I often have to stop and remind myself that it could be so much worse.

Hoping for a speedy recovery for your Dad.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated.
> 
> Some of you may remember that I mentioned my dad's brother died in his 40's with a heart attack, basically out of nowhere while playing basketball at the university and died right there on the court. Much more recently his sister and his youngest brother had their own heart problems but are doing well now.
> 
> My dad just suffered an aortic aneurysm, with bleeding into his stomach. They flew him to another hospital and were in surgery for nearly 5 hours until near 2am this morning. The good news is he's made it through the surgery and is still fighting, but he's going to be touch and go for some time.


Wow! He's actually lucky that wasn't worse. That can be nearly instantly fatal. Sending positive, healing thoughts his way.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Glad to hear the root cause was addressed! Thanks for updating.


----------



## Billy H

Sorry to hear that happened to him, but glad to hear they found the problem and were able to repair it. Well wishes for his recovery.


----------



## perryhunter4

Thoughts and prayers with you AJ.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Glad to hear the root cause was addressed! Thanks for updating.


see what you did, thanks for the spell check - edit made - love talk-to-text


----------



## Mathias

Hoping for a speedy, full recovery for you Dad AJ. 🙏🏻


----------



## CBB

Hope all is well with your dad AJ.


----------



## vonfoust

Glad they found it when they did AJ. Hoping for the best for you and your family.🙏


----------



## jacobh

Prayers sent


----------



## yetihunter1

Praying for your pops AJ. Hope he makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Gene94

AjPUNISHER said:


> Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated.
> 
> Some of you may remember that I mentioned my dad's brother died in his 40's with a heart attack, basically out of nowhere while playing basketball at the university and died right there on the court. Much more recently his sister and his youngest brother had their own heart problems but are doing well now.
> 
> My dad just suffered an aortic aneurysm, with bleeding into his stomach. They flew him to another hospital and were in surgery for nearly 5 hours until near 2am this morning. The good news is he's made it through the surgery and is still fighting, but he's going to be touch and go for some time.


Was the previous back pain all a result of the aneurysm developing? Im not involved in the medical field at all but have read about that already.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Anyone looking to get a cat 

His name is Jerry


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> Anyone looking to get a cat
> 
> His name is Jerry
> 
> View attachment 7582388


They get a pass from me. Good tick eaters though.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Good tick eaters though.


A Grant Woods episode recently exposed that as an urban myth.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Gene94 said:


> Was the previous back pain all a result of the aneurysm developing? Im not involved in the medical field at all but have read about that already.


They don't think so from I've heard so far, but he had kidney problems... kidney stones when he was a younger man. He hadn't yet retired from being a mechanic which he's done for the last 40 something odd years, but turning wrench's for that long didn't help his lower back either. The heart issues have been a known hereditary trait on my dads side of the family, as the doctor advised all the males on that side to be checked out sooner than later.

Another reason he was in surgery so long was that he also developed a clot in his femoral artery, had no pulse in that leg, and they had to go in there too. They got that addressed as well but he still had a distended stomach as of earlier today and were running tests to help figure out why. 
I have no idea when I'll get to see him as he's been given 2 designated visitors period... his wife and mother were chosen as he couldn't do so himself. He responds to commands and such but at this point that's all I know. 

I'm sorry I added another sad note to our great thread, wasn't my intention to drag it down but half of my time through this I have been alone and just trying to process it the best I can.

Thank you all for the well wishes and prayers!


----------



## jacobh

No need to apologize about sharing about a loved one. Prayers work. Keep us informed about anything u may need


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear you going through this AJ. Prayers sent.


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


> My dad just suffered an aortic aneurysm, with bleeding into his stomach. They flew him to another hospital and were in surgery for nearly 5 hours until near 2am this morning. The good news is he's made it through the surgery and is still fighting, but he's going to be touch and go for some time.


Man, be glad he started relatively mild at home, and was at the hospital when that happened!

You don't want to be far from medical care when that one lets go. He was very fortunate to be where he was at the time.

Positive thoughts coming from this corner of the state. 👍


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> They get a pass from me. Good tick eaters though.


I used to hate possums.

Then both myself and one of my dogs were diagnosed with Lyme during the same year. Right about that same time, I learned that possums are one of the biggest eaters of ticks in the woods.

Now me and possums are best buddies.


----------



## Mathias

No hatred for possum’s here either.


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> A Grant Woods episode recently exposed that as an urban myth.


That probably explains all the ticks I have at my place.


----------



## Mathias

I read about them, they kill 90% of the ticks that attach to them, which is probably significant due to their proximity to the ground. It also appears that 90% of them that attempt to cross the road don’t make it.


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> A Grant Woods episode recently exposed that as an urban myth.


You, my AT friend, May be the most contrary guy I know!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> You, my AT friend, May be the most contrary guy I know!


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> No hatred for possum’s here either.
> View attachment 7582732


Of all of your fabulous artwork, I now have a new favorite!


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> It also appears that 90% of them that attempt to cross the road don’t make it.


Why did the chicken cross the road?

To prove to the possum that it could be done.


----------



## ZDC

Anyone going to their local trout stockings, they should be happening for just about everyone in the next few weeks 

I'm going to the stocking in Volant Pa


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> You, my AT friend, May be the most contrary guy I know!


Sorry about posting that. Grants message was “don’t let the Turkey egg eaters live due to myth of tick control”. Wasn’t trying to be argumentative. I’ll have to be more sensitive.


----------



## jacobh

I stopped trout about 13 years ago. Tired of fighting last minute guys from jumping in next to Jake when he was 5. Now half French I use to fish dosent even get stocked


----------



## 12-Ringer

I enjoy being part of the process, but don’t care for the chaos of opening day. I stock annually with the Commonwealth, Delco Anglers, Trout Unlimited, and the Coventry Trout Club, however the most rewarding is working with the Challengers. I urge everyone to do it at least once…not sure if Kev is stacked with volunteers this year or not, but you could reach out. A VERY worthy cause and tremendously rewarding ….


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> I enjoy being part of the process, but don’t care for the chaos of opening day.


I never go opening weekend, it is way to crowded and as soon as you catch one trout, 1003 people come charging in and cast right were you caught it. 

But later on it is much better. Plus the only fish that those opening day guys catch with all their splashing and running through the water are small ones.


----------



## PAbigbear

Possums are turkey nest destroyers. Perfect reason to carry an extra low brass.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Surgeon said most people who suffer an aortic aneurysm as severe as mydads don't survive the surgery, so they were surprised he survived it and was doing so well. To be completely honest as we had sat there in the waiting room while he was in surgery and the clock ticked closer and closer to midnight... I was reminded of a M.A.S.H episode where the surgeons were fighting to keep a soldier alive beyond midnight so his loved ones didn't have to remember he died on Christmas day. I was relieved that wasn't the case with dad and he did not pass over on his birthday.

As of today they aren't as concerned with his stomach, he's awake and talking so things are looking very positive right now. He's still not out of the woods and it's too soon to rejoice but today's events have helped to settle both my mom and I down a bit.

I still can't imagine how you and yours are dealing with the losses you suffered Nick, very saddening.


Dad, me and a couple buddies used to be out there with everybody else for the first day of trout every year but we just stopped going for whatever reason. I obviously still fish, although not much for trout anymore and nowhere near the first day. Last time I got my dad out to fish was probably around 20yrs ago when I got him to go to the river with me. He had fun and talked of getting back into it more recently, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear the positive trend!!


----------



## jacobh

AJ great news brother really is!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Really glad to hear that news AJ.


----------



## ZDC

Have an old Indian Archery Deer Slayer that I never really shoot to much.

I decided that over the course course of this summer I would try to get my self good enough with it to take on a hunt, the goal not to necessarily kill a deer but at least to be a good enough shot I would take it on a hunt or 2. 

Yesterday I took the first shots of my journey. 
Today I shot the grouping above ( 15 yards) 


Hopefully this is a sign of things to come. 

Ps. Shooting that thing is very humbling, it gives me a lot of respect for you guys that kill deer with traditional bows. It does make shooting the compound feel a little bit like cheating.


----------



## Pyme

Shooting a recurve is so much more enjoyable than a compound. Stick with it!


----------



## vonfoust

Great news AJ. Pass along our prayers to your family.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Pyme said:


> Shooting a recurve is so much more enjoyable than a compound. *Stick* with it!


I see what you did there although those arrows don't look to be made of wood  .


ZDC said:


> View attachment 7583131
> 
> 
> 
> Have an old Indian Archery Deer Slayer that I never really shoot to much.
> 
> I decided that over the course course of this summer I would try to get my self good enough with it to take on a hunt, the goal not to necessarily kill a deer but at least to be a good enough shot I would take it on a hunt or 2.
> 
> Yesterday I took the first shots of my journey.
> Today I shot the grouping above ( 15 yards)
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is a sign of things to come.
> 
> Ps. Shooting that thing is very humbling, it gives me a lot of respect for you guys that kill deer with traditional bows. It does make shooting the compound feel a little bit like cheating.


It does look like your off to a great start!
One of my goals for this year is to shoot my compound similarly to a recurve, I can do without my release aid though I might not be able to part with my fiber optic pins.


----------



## vonfoust

Last year I finally realized that shed hunting isn't really my calling. Finding one in 5 plus years, just enough to bet Nicko at the time (he's since posted two that he conveniently "forgot about") made me realize that I had to focus my 'talents' elsewhere. Moving and shaking in the "maple syrup world" now! The nice part is that you don't really have to "search" for maples. Still putting miles on, but at least I know those miles will eventually end up in, well, probably one pancake breakfast


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Seems like quite a bit of effort for one pancake breakfast, though I don't doubt it is rewarding in some way. 
Was thinking of going in the woods to see if I can actually find some sheds (never went looking for them and all of them I've ever found were while I wasn't looking for them)... so I probably won't find any.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dads swing for the better carried on through today.
I was told by my mom and sis earlier this evening, after they visited my dad, that he was in good spirits and acting like his old self, the nurses and staff relaying that he seemed to be a bit of character rings true. The ventilator he was on as well as a few of the other tubes attached to him have been removed. He was gulping water and want's his iced tea to drink although he's not supposed to be drinking much of even water just yet. 
I was also told he gave the doc and my mom quite the look when he was told he was not allowed to smoke anymore, and no cigarettes would be in the house when he's allowed to go home. I've seen that look he does before, it's not pretty  .

It also seems the hospital is being lenient on enforcing his designated visitors as my sis was able to join my mom in his room today to some extent. With any luck I'll attempt the same tomorrow and try to hold back the flood of emotions though I doubt I will be able to. 

You guys have been great and given me an outlet to lean on outside of my biological family. I knew there we some great guys in here but a few of you reminded of that fact yet again.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> Dads swing for the better carried on through today.
> I was told by my mom and sis earlier this evening, after they visited my dad, that he was in good spirits and acting like his old self, the nurses and staff relaying that he seemed to be a bit of character rings true. The ventilator he was on as well as a few of the other tubes attached to him have been removed. He was gulping water and want's his iced tea to drink although he's not supposed to be drinking much of even water just yet.
> I was also told he gave the doc and my mom quite the look when he was told he was not allowed to smoke anymore, and no cigarettes would be in the house when he's allowed to go home. I've seen that look he does before, it's not pretty  .
> 
> It also seems the hospital is being lenient on enforcing his designated visitors as my sis was able to join my mom in his room today to some extent. With any luck I'll attempt the same tomorrow and try to hold back the flood of emotions though I doubt I will be able to.
> 
> You guys have been great and given me an outlet to lean on outside of my biological family. I knew there we some great guys in here but a few of you reminded of that fact yet again.


Fantastic news AJ!!


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> Seems like quite a bit of effort for one pancake breakfast, though I don't doubt it is rewarding in some way.
> Was thinking of going in the woods to see if I can actually find some sheds (never went looking for them and all of them I've ever found were while I wasn't looking for them)... so I probably won't find any.


Yeah, well last year would have been enough for a couple pancake breakfasts. Then someone pointed out that a teaspoon full goes great in bourbon. I only had so many teaspoonfuls


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


> Dads swing for the better carried on through today.
> 
> It also seems the hospital is being lenient on enforcing his designated visitors.......


Excellent news. 👍 

And I've found hospital staff always have a heart and are as accommodating as they can be for the most part. I'm sure they're as tired of the covid restrictions as the rest of us, and want to see families be able to be together whenever possible.


----------



## nicko

Great to hear AJ. Good news is hard to come by lately.


----------



## Billy H

Hope the positive trend continues AJ👍


----------



## perryhunter4

That’s great news AJ. The good lord shined down through the weekend….big turn of events for the positive since Friday. Very happy to hear it.


----------



## Mathias

So happy for you and your family AJ! May the healing continue.


----------



## Mathias

Ordering up another Sinclair call today. In this day of diminishing value of a dollar, these calls are a bargain IMO. Plus they’re Pa made.


----------



## 138104

I guess $5/g is right around the corner. I about fell over when I paid $4.20/g near State College today. Then, ran into town here in Liverpool and it was $4.40/g! Madness!


----------



## Pyme

This was on my way to the stream to go fly fishing today.

Diesel for the tractors (even though though off-road diesel) is going to be a killer this year.


----------



## CBB

Grab your ankles... it's going to get worse


----------



## jacobh

Pyme said:


> This was on my way to the stream to go fly fishing today.
> 
> Diesel for the tractors (even though though off-road diesel) is going to be a killer this year.
> 
> View attachment 7583900


And just think Shell just bought oil from Russia at a super low price so what’s their excuse for being that high??? They got us where they want us for sure.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Technical term for my dads ailment is triple a aortic abdominal aneurysm. 8 out 10 people don't even make it to surgery, so to say he is still among us is pretty damn amazing!

My sis and I almost had an issue even getting to see him this afternoon since were not on the designated list and had no wrist bands (all depends who the "gatekeepers" are it seems), but were allowed in and I got to see him for the first time since he went in. At one point 3 of us were in the room with him and not a person on that floor, that was in and out of the room, said a thing about it. Mom and I both were in there with him for most of the 2+hr visit today.

Another reminder of how just lucky we were was another family in the waiting room who were swapping out there visitors... 2 at a time would come back out in tears after visiting their family member who was just taken off life support.


Dads beverage and food limitations have been lifted and my sis ended up leaving for a bit to get him a gallon of iced tea which he literally just about demanded. when she came back she was almost denied access again but then was allowed to come back up. 
Dad was out of bed for the first time today and sitting in a chair for about an hour and half where he started out with breathing exercises to help re-inflate his lungs from surgery, laying down...etc. 
He then made some faces while he ate some of the food they gave him (tough to swallow with the sore throat he has from the 3 tubes that were previously down his throat), gulped a large cup of orange juice after he found out he could have it and then a big cup of iced tea after it arrived. I can't iterate how happy he was to have something to drink other then water, he hates it! 
He was also the most talkative he has been today which one of his nurses was happy to hear. His care team so to speak has been changed from surgical to vascular so that seems to be another step in the right direction. He hasn't been sleeping well, but todays extra activities had him more tired out and hopefully he is sleeping well as I typed this.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> I read about them, they kill 90% of the ticks that attach to them, which is probably significant due to their proximity to the ground. It also appears that 90% of them that attempt to cross the road don’t make it.


Which is still about 8% better than armadillos I think.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> And just think Shell just bought oil from Russia at a super low price so what’s their excuse for being that high??? They got us where they want us for sure.


Remember gas and oil prices are always based on what it's going to cost in the future. Not what we have now. Think of it like cars. The one you own right now is cheap but the price of the next one keeps going up. When the current administration cut back US-based futures and the XL pipeline expansion the statement was "oil companies have plenty of US oil right now. This shouldn't affect prices." I don't want to get political here but this clearly shows a lack of comprehension about economic fundamentals especially in relation to energy.


----------



## jacobh

$4.45 at wawa in Royersford this am


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> I guess $5/g is right around the corner. I about fell over when I paid $4.20/g near State College today. Then, ran into town here in Liverpool and it was $4.40/g! Madness


Gas is $4.50/g where I'm at 


Lucky I love right on the Ohio Pa line so I can drive over the boarder and get gas for 60 cents cheaper a gallon. 

Last year they built a gas station that was just barely over the line 😂. The sign that says " welcome to Ohio" is right by their entrance.


----------



## ZDC

^^^









That was taken 2 years ago when it was still under construction


----------



## LetThemGrow

Just paid $5.19 for diesel….


----------



## ZDC




----------



## jacobh

Look at bright side truck prices should drop soon


----------



## Schleprock1

Lady being interviewed on GMA this morning, "I was filling up my car and it got to 40 dollars! I stopped there and it wasn't even full!" 
I spent $111 a week and a half ago to fill the truck. It's been sitting in the garage since. Ready for motorcycle weather to get here and stay. 
This war is a bonus to the green energy push. Just can't wait for the night when everybody plugs in their cars and it shuts down the aging electrical grid.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Lady being interviewed on GMA this morning, "I was filling up my car and it got to 40 dollars! I stopped there and it wasn't even full!"
> I spent $111 a week and a half ago to fill the truck. It's been sitting in the garage since. Ready for motorcycle weather to get here and stay.
> This war is a bonus to the green energy push. Just can't wait for the night when everybody plugs in their cars and it shuts down the aging electrical grid.


I'm sure the whole thing plays right in to the green energy proponents plans. And don't get me wrong. I FULLY support alternative energies. There is a lot to be said for harnessing solar and wind energy. But we will all need energy from fossil fuels for a long time yet and the idea that we just flip a switch and be on alternatives is ridiculous. And everything has it's price. These offshore wind farms off the Jersey coast will need umbilical cords to get the energy ashore. Guess what? They aren't running them through Surf City or any of the North Jersey beaches. They are going to run rough shod over fragile coastal ecosystems in South Jersey. And wind power is REALLY expensive. The construction and upkeep of those offshore turbine is hugely expensive. Way more expensive than a clean coal or natural gas plant. But hey . . people don't seem to think about that stuff. Just like everyone clamored for a "living minimum wage". Well, here we are with grocery stores and other retailers paying out $18-$20/hour and everyone is griping about inflation and prices.


----------



## jacobh

Pete I agree. Minimum wage is ridiculous and let’s face it how do u lower it at this point?? Politicians shouldn’t be able to have stock in oil or anything in energy. Not sure how we are going to get out of this one that they got us in now


----------



## dougell

Glad to hear your Dad is on the mend AJ.I only open AT during the week and missed it.

Anyone who couldn't see all of this coming is mentally handicapped.The Dems stood up and laid out their plan on how they planned on destroying this country before the election.Right now it's a huge inconvenience but just wait until the end of the summer.Farmers can't get fertilizer and what they can get is severly out of touch.I have several famers as clients and friends.Months ago,they talked about this.The suplliers wanted them to pre buy what they needed for spring with no guarantee that they'd get it.Few had the money for the inflated prices and few were willing to pay the price.Now it's even worse and there's no way it will be fixed over the next 8-12 weeks when it's needed.We will be faced with a major food shortage by the end of the summer and what you can find will be priced out of sight.This isn't something that's coming from the pillow guy.It's reality.Hang on because when people can no longer get or afford food,crap is gonna hit the fan.This is real fellas and there's no end in sight.


----------



## Mr. October

In archery news . . I did take advantage of the beautiful weather yesterday to get out and try the B3 Ghost release I picked up. It is very reminiscent of the old Truball BT Gold I used to shoot. I really like it. I'm still working on the weighting and stabilization of my PSE EVo 34 though. I had a B-Stinger 10" and 8" kit on it. I had the 10" out front and the more heavily weighted 8" side stab out the back. Stability was still a struggle so I added more weight to the 10" and dropped it to the low stabilizer mount on the back of the riser and move the now-lighter 8" bar to the front. I think that setup may be a winner.


----------



## Schleprock1

I've seen a lot of complaints on here about how the PGC does things with buying antlerless tags and such. And I agree we need a better system. But, I went to the Maryland website and the WV website looking for information about what non-resident tags are needed and what each tag gets you. I can tell you PA's Hunting Digest is much more clear about what you need and what you can take than either of those states.


----------



## dougell

Yesterday made me want to get out and shoot but I need a new bearing for the bottom cam on my VXR AND IT'S A 2-3 WEEK wait.I have hernia surgery scheduled for next week so it will be a while before I can get out and shoot.


----------



## jacobh

Schleprock1 said:


> I've seen a lot of complaints on here about how the PGC does things with buying antlerless tags and such. And I agree we need a better system. But, I went to the Maryland website and the WV website looking for information about what non-resident tags are needed and what each tag gets you. I can tell you PA's Hunting Digest is much more clear about what you need and what you can take than either of those states.


Md u buy a license and u get 10 doe tags with each weapon. It’s that simple. U don’t apply or send in buy a license on line print on computer and go hunt


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I've seen a lot of complaints on here about how the PGC does things with buying antlerless tags and such. And I agree we need a better system. But, I went to the Maryland website and the WV website looking for information about what non-resident tags are needed and what each tag gets you. I can tell you PA's Hunting Digest is much more clear about what you need and what you can take than either of those states.


You should see the adventure that is New Jersey hunting laws and processes.


----------



## Pyme

I just posted this on the PA Shed Hunting thread, but I know this thread gets so much more traffic I wanted to posted it here as well. Since we can't hunt all year, but enjoy outdoor activities all year, it seemed appropriate.

The DCNR does a fantastic job of putting on programs at the various state parks all year.

Go to their website, specifically this page if you want to find different parks around the state.









Find a State Park







www.dcnr.pa.gov





Each park will have a monthly listing of events and activities that they will be hosting.

Take advantage of them; they're your state parks, enjoy what they have to offer.

An example from Cook Forest for this month....









And Pymatuning...


----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> Md u buy a license and u get 10 doe tags with each weapon. It’s that simple. U don’t apply or send in buy a license on line print on computer and go hunt


Can you point me to a location on their website that says that?


----------



## Schleprock1

Never mind, I think I found it and it's 15 not 10.


----------



## jacobh

Sorry it’s 10 for other weapons. Regardless it’s a ton of deer u are allowed to shoot for a small fee of $181 for archery rifle and muzzleloader. Md spells stuff out pretty nice huh? Then if u look it’ll show u what Sundays are open too. $25 u can buy a bonus buck tag also. Oh and it’s always a season from sept 10 til Jan if it’s not muzzy or rifle it’s archery. Not archery or rifle it’s muzzy. Hardest part is finding land to hunt


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Never mind, I think I found it and it's 15 not 10.





jacobh said:


> Sorry it’s 10 for other weapons.


I was just looking at that chart and saw that. 

So is that cumulative? As in somebody could shoot 35 does if they used all three weapons and hunted the various seasons??

All on one basic nonresident license? 

It would cost somebody that much, as a PA resident, to shoot that many in our own state at resident prices (speaking theoretically, if you could actually buy that many antlerless tags).


----------



## jacobh

^^^ yes sir. If u hunt muzzleloader rifle and archery that’s 35 does 2 bucks. Then for $25 more u can get a bonus buck tag. U must shoot 2 does before using a bonus tag. As a non resident I pay $181 for all 3 seasons not too bad considering what your allowed to take. That said I’d never take close to that amount but man we got some sweet bucks on our property there


----------



## jacobh

I don’t hunt there near enough but here’s some of our bucks from last couple years. Every year we have a couple studs


----------



## Mathias

Yep, I’d be spending a lot more time there….


----------



## jacobh

Yea I want to. Hoping covid slows down because they’re killing me at work last few years so haven’t gotten down. These were from this past fall


----------



## 13third

Two other things to remember about Md hunting, you posted bag limits for region B. Those totals DO NOT count towards harvests in region A, AND Sika deer have their own limits at well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Does anyone know anything about Ohio hunting


----------



## Mathias

Fuel prices be damned, I’m looking forward to tractor time!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ZDC said:


> Does anyone know anything about Ohio hunting


What do you want to know?


----------



## ZDC

How do the deer permits work 

Are they for multiple deer or just one ( I know your only allowed one buck and each county has different limits on deer) 

I thought they were for just one but they are $36 for the permit which seems like a lot for a single tag.


----------



## ZDC

My bad it's 31.20 for resident 
And 77 for nonresident










Which is a lot for a single tag


----------



## jacobh

I don’t know $77 for Ohio or $102 for Pa. as a non resident which would u choose?


----------



## CBB

Mathias said:


> Fuel prices be damned, I’m looking forward to tractor time!
> View attachment 7584852



Couldn't agree more! I plan to make one cornfield bigger but have a lot of cleanup work to do beforehand. This slop needs to dry up, but I can cut some firewood from the butts in the field first.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> I don’t know $77 for Ohio or $102 for Pa. as a non resident which would u choose?


 I would have to pay $181 for the hunting license and an additional $77 for tags in Ohio. 

That's why I was wondering how many tags you get with a permit. Because a doe tag for a non resident in pa is $27 ( I think ). So for an Ohio permit to be $77 seems crazy unless you get multiple tags. 

Only thing I can think of is that you can use the tag(Ohio) for both a buck or doe ( can only shoot one buck), where in Pa your buck tag comes with license.


----------



## jacobh

Oh thought it was $77 for the license period


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ZDC said:


> I would have to pay $181 for the hunting license and an additional $77 for tags in Ohio.
> 
> That's why I was wondering how many tags you get with a permit. Because a doe tag for a non resident in pa is $27 ( I think ). So for an Ohio permit to be $77 seems crazy unless you get multiple tags.
> You get one either sex tag
> Only thing I can think of is that you can use the tag(Ohio) for both a buck or doe ( can only shoot one buck), where in Pa your buck tag comes with license.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I live in Ohio,but I hunt PA.way more land to hunt and a lot more opportunities in PA than Ohio


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Oh thought it was $77 for the license period


I wish it was. I would than be a member of the Ohio hunting thread


----------



## ZDC

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I live in Ohio,but I hunt PA.way more land to hunt and a lot more opportunities in PA than Ohio


Near the Boardman -Youngstown area or some place I've never heard of


----------



## Pyme

I was going through some old stuff, and just found this. I bet it's 30 years old.


----------



## CBB

I guess I'm not following .. 

250$ is too much for a non resident hunting license and deer permit?


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> I guess I'm not following ..
> 
> 250$ is too much for a non resident hunting license and deer permit?


Depends on if the permit is good for more than one deer, if you get 2 or 3 tags with the Permit yeah it's great. But I feel that $77 for one tag is pretty high. 

The problem for me is that I live right up against the Ohio boarder, middle of 1a . But to get to hunting spots outside of WMU 1a I would have to drive a little over an hour to get out of 1a. Where to get to Ohio I only need to drive 3 or 4 minutes.


----------



## CBB

Each person has their own situations. For me personally 250$ for an extra buck tag in a different state with access that close is a no Brainer. But that's my opinion. Additional Sundays to hunt etc..
Even if adding a couple doe tags puts you up around 300$.. to me that's still a deal. 

What else comes with the base license? Small game, turkey? Just asking if there are other opportunities to take advantage of to make the tag prices easier to swallow.


----------



## ZDC

That's what I'm hoping someone can tell me


----------



## dougell

Remember this kid Joe?NCAA champ this year.





__





Ed Scott - 2021-22 - Wrestling - NC State University Athletics


Ed Scott - 2021-22 • Advanced to the best-of-3 finas at the 2021 Junior World Team Trials at 70 kg. He went 5-0 in tournament action to reach the finals, outscoring




gopack.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yep, I saw that….….we have three in District I live in and one from the District work in heading to Hershey tomorrow for the State Championships


----------



## nicko

__





How Long Do Things Last?


My daily shaver is a straight razor made sometime around 1800 by William Greaves in Sheffield, England. Greaves launched his business in 1787 and when both sons went into business with him in 1801, the business was renamed W. Greaves & Sons. William died in 1830 a very rich man leaving each of...




www.deer.psu.edu


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yep, I saw that….….we have three in District I live in and one from the District work in heading to Hershey tomorrow for the State Championships


We have none lol.Our wrestling program went down the tubes.Career ending injuries,kids transferring to Catholic schools and lack of interest killed it.Empty weight classes and forfeits are the future.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry to hear that, believe it or not...its a trend plaguing the Commonwealth. For the last three days I have been in painstaking meetings with state and local education representatives in Harrisburg. One of the most consistent issues surfacing is recruitment, retention, and engagement. Looking at one particular data point that would be relevant to your situation...since 7/1/18; 68% of coaching, mentoring, club sponsors have resigned their extra-curricular work with students, while 49% of those same individuals remained employed in their respective Districts. 

A raging debate around "why" is driving me insane...I mean it's not rocket science, of course bargaining unit officials claim compensation (which based on qualitative inventories is only a minor factor), but there has been a concerted need for folks to take care of themselves and their own families. 

I have coached wrestling, track, and baseball....I can tell you at NO TIME EVER was my choice to do so based on the compensation packages offered by the various school District's. If I tallied *only* the time dedicated to the first two wrestling tournaments of the year and divided it by my compensation package - I could earn more flipping burgers at 5-guys. I can't say I blame folks for investing in themselves or their own families, I am saddened that the by-product of those decisions are resulting in reduced QUALITY opportunities for our students.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry to hear that, believe it or not...its a trend plaguing the Commonwealth. For the last three days I have been in painstaking meetings with state and local education representatives in Harrisburg. One of the most consistent issues surfacing is recruitment, retention, and engagement. Looking at one particular data point that would be relevant to your situation...since 7/1/18; 68% of coaching, mentoring, club sponsors have resigned their extra-curricular work with students, while 49% of those same individuals remained employed in their respective Districts.
> 
> A raging debate around "why" is driving me insane...I mean it's not rocket science, of course bargaining unit officials claim compensation (which based on qualitative inventories is only a minor factor), but there has been a concerted need for folks to take care of themselves and their own families.
> 
> I have coached wrestling, track, and baseball....I can tell you at NO TIME EVER was my choice to do so based on the compensation packages offered by the various school District's. If I tallied *only* the time dedicated to the first two wrestling tournaments of the year and divided it by my compensation package - I could earn more flipping burgers at 5-guys. I can't say I blame folks for investing in themselves or their own families, I am saddened that the by-product of those decisions are resulting in reduced QUALITY opportunities for our students.


I see the same trend with every sport.I blame it on simple changes in society including but not limited to video games,every kid getting a trophy,single parent homes and the general pussification of our youth.Kids by a large extent are just mentally and physically weak today.Wrestling is just a tough sport,both mentally and physically.Kids just don't have it today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well that certainly might be the case in some circumstances, it’s just a hard pill to swallow when you have a group of students interested in participating in a sport, or a club activity, and you can’t inspire/incentivize an adult to serve as a coach or a sponsor. I never really thought I’d see that, but I also never thought I’d see many things that I’ve seen in the last 24 to 36 months.


----------



## jacobh

Joe my uncle was a HS umpire. He always told me most HS coaches were all about padding their retirement. Sadly what I saw was true. I watched coaches lie about kids to get others playing time because mommy and daddy helped them on the side with $$. Cost our school championships for sure!!! They got caught and fired but just move on to the next school. I have now found out that HS dosent mean anything in sports on moving forward in college. HS does nothing!! Colleges don’t come see kids in HS anymore they go to travel ball or more they want the kids to come to them nowadays


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Well that certainly might be the case in some circumstances, it’s just a hard pill to swallow when you have a group of students interested in participating in a sport, or a club activity, and you can’t inspire/incentivize an adult to serve as a coach or a sponsor. I never really thought I’d see that, but I also never thought I’d see many things that I’ve seen in the last 24 to 36 months.


I stopped coaching youth football when my son was 10.We had multiple kids bawling hysterically just doing conditioning drills.I coached baseball for the last time when he was 12.I literally had two 12 year old's sit down and cry tears because the bat stung their hands lol.I couldn't take it.I did help by throwiing bb up until last year but stayed out of the dugout.You wouldn't believe the number of kids that didn't even know how to throw.I get not having certain skills but how does a kid make it to 15 without ever throwing a rock?It's sad.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> I get not having certain skills but how does a kid make it to 15 without ever throwing a rock?


Not the only answer, but a major part IMO is having either no dad or a dad that doesn’t spend time with that child. Too many dads let electronics babysit since it’s easier. There are a bunch of “deadbeat dads” that aren’t what one might typically consider a deadbeat, but the end result for their children is eerily similar.


----------



## Mathias

Ukraine, Putin, nukes, gas, inflation, crime but along comes *LTG *like a breath of fresh air 💨 🤣


----------



## CBB

ZDC said:


> That's what I'm hoping someone can tell me



I'm no expert on ohio but looking at their regs page it looks like a base license is 180, either sex deer tag 77.. doe tags 15$ so for about 290$ or so you could have a buck and 2 doe tags.. not a bad deal if the access is easier and remember Sunday hunting is legal in ohio


----------



## nicko

If you saw our son throw, you'd swear he never was exposed to sports. Just never was his thing. Luckily he's got a million dollar brain to make up for his ten cent arm. 

I lost track of how many times throwing rocks got me in trouble or grounded growing up. If it wasn't nailed down, I wanted to pick it up and throw it.

Looking like a detour to Potter this weekend after dropping Sam off at college is not gonna happen. 6 inches of fresh snow in the forecast from Friday - Saturday in Genessee. I'm challenged enough trying to find shed antlers on bare ground and I don't feel like trudging around in snow at this time of year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I must have clearly missed a mark with conveying my concerns so I’ll try to put it differently. 

Doug imagine if Jordan wanted to continue his baseball career at the high school, but the HS could not field a qualified/capable coach. You’ve already indicated you won’t take on that challenge anymore.

LTG what if it was your son wanting to participate in the engineering club and no adult was willing to sponsor that club. Or someone else’s child was in the drama club but now the school can’t find a sponsor….that’s what I am speaking of….

Not all youth are spoiled, entitled, brats, just like all adults aren’t self-absorbed deadbeats. 

These last three days spent with policy makers have left my brain fried. I knew the problems we faced in my area, I had no idea how bad it is in less developed parts of the state. The sad part is that students are missing valuable opportunities. I think most would agree, the more plugged in you are to school, the more likely you are to find success.

Sorry for stirring the pot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> If you saw our son throw, you'd swear he never was exposed to sports. Just never was his thing. Luckily he's got a million dollar brain to make up for his ten cent arm.
> 
> I lost track of how many times throwing rocks got me in trouble or grounded growing up. If it wasn't nailed down, I wanted to pick it up and throw it.
> 
> Looking like a detour to Potter this weekend after dropping Sam off at college is not gonna happen. 6 inches of fresh snow in the forecast from Friday - Saturday in Genessee. I'm challenged enough trying to find shed antlers on bare ground and I don't feel like trudging around in snow at this time of year.


Got walloped today too…this is about 1.5 miles from RYHC


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Got walloped today too…this is about 1.5 miles from RYHC


Yeah, I'm definitely not detouring to Potter. It's a 3.5 hour drive from Pittsburgh to Coudersport or 4.5 hours if I just head straight home. Makes for a long day on the road but I'm not dealing with snow now if I can avoid it. Ready for warmer weather and green grass.


----------



## rogersb

Coaches and advisors want to know the employer sees the value they bring. The district I work in cut many coaching positions pay and most advisors went from $500/ year to voluntary. I was an assistant wrestling coach at one point and the math honor society advisor. The amount of time vs money is nothing, just acknowledge we have value. Cutting our stipends, while claiming poverty, and giving HUGE raises to admin has made the majority of us walk out on the extracurriculars at my district.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry that was the case for you Roger...it certainly doesn't inspire those who have already committed to a life of service to do more...which is certainly part of the problem.


----------



## jacobh

12-Ringer said:


> I must have clearly missed a mark with conveying my concerns so I’ll try to put it differently.
> 
> Doug imagine if Jordan wanted to continue his baseball career at the high school, but the HS could not field a qualified/capable coach. You’ve already indicated you won’t take on that challenge anymore.
> 
> LTG what if it was your son wanting to participate in the engineering club and no adult was willing to sponsor that club. Or someone else’s child was in the drama club but now the school can’t find a sponsor….that’s what I am speaking of….
> 
> Not all youth are spoiled, entitled, brats, just like all adults aren’t self-absorbed deadbeats.
> 
> These last three days spent with policy makers have left my brain fried. I knew the problems we faced in my area, I had no idea how bad it is in less developed parts of the state. The sad part is that students are missing valuable opportunities. I think most would agree, the more plugged in you are to school, the more likely you are to find success.
> 
> Sorry for stirring the pot.


Joe facts are in sports HS is no longer needed. If they want to persue baseball that’s now what travel ball is for. It’s a racket too costs a fortune and does very little for exposure. HS sports are a thing of the past with exposure they do nothing for the kids hence my earlier post. Parents are ignorant and scream at coaches or kiss their rear and pad the coaches pockets to get junior to play. It’s a shame that people don’t want to coach but facts are it’s a miserable thing thanks to parents. HS teams use to want to win now they just want to make the rich happy


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Joe facts are in sports HS is no longer needed. If they want to persue baseball that’s now what travel ball is for. It’s a racket too costs a fortune and does very little for exposure. HS sports are a thing of the past with exposure they do nothing for the kids hence my earlier post. Parents are ignorant and scream at coaches or kiss their rear and pad the coaches pockets to get junior to play. It’s a shame that people don’t want to coach but facts are it’s a miserable thing thanks to parents. HS teams use to want to win now they just want to make the rich happy


I will be first in line to challenge that it was the onset of those travel teams that destroyed scholastic athletics…..talk about entitled…if you pay you can play…and I know you understand that more than others. 

It’s only the super elite talents that don’t pay for the privilege to participate. My neighbors son is a stud freshman, full scholarship to private high school with a $34k price tag. He literally travels to tournaments to pitch a single game, but only if the team makes the finals. Last season he pitched in 11 different states…he wasn’t even a HS freshman yet? He only pays for travel, team covered lodging and never paid team fees for any of the teams….yet others on those teams were paying $1-$2K in team fees? Last season he pitched for 6 different teams?

The travel world really is insane…and Scott I know I am preaching to the choir with you…


----------



## jacobh

Yea Joe was expensive and Jake played for other teams too. He would get calls from teams that missed players for a tourney or game and wanted him to play for them. He would go and play but it wasn’t right. I learned real fast tourney ball sells kids on we know colleges. That’s not true. Believe me they don’t do crap. Oh we’re playing in PBR tourneys because colleges go to them. News flash coaches are paid to be there and most if u watch aren’t even paying attention. HS coaches are about retirement funds sadly and truthfully they deal with a ton of crap for next to nothing. It’s a shame. My cousins was a pro pitcher but only went to mi it’s but he knew how the process worked. School ball was practice and tourney ball was to face stiffer competition but truthfully u need to go to the camps colleges setup to be seen. And they also cost money. One other thing is one sport all year long. When your decent they don’t want u in other sports. It’s a all year commitment


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> I must have clearly missed a mark with conveying my concerns so I’ll try to put it differently.
> 
> Doug imagine if Jordan wanted to continue his baseball career at the high school, but the HS could not field a qualified/capable coach. You’ve already indicated you won’t take on that challenge anymore.
> 
> LTG what if it was your son wanting to participate in the engineering club and no adult was willing to sponsor that club. Or someone else’s child was in the drama club but now the school can’t find a sponsor….that’s what I am speaking of….
> 
> Not all youth are spoiled, entitled, brats, just like all adults aren’t self-absorbed deadbeats.
> 
> These last three days spent with policy makers have left my brain fried. I knew the problems we faced in my area, I had no idea how bad it is in less developed parts of the state. The sad part is that students are missing valuable opportunities. I think most would agree, the more plugged in you are to school, the more likely you are to find success.
> 
> Sorry for stirring the pot.


Joe,

My post was not a rebuttal or argument with you at all. It was an observation.

I don’t have experience with school administration. By choice I send my children to a private school. As a father, I think it is up to me (not government) to meet the needs and interests of my children. I can’t blame someone else for not meeting a need or desire that is first and foremost my responsibility.

A dad that earns lots of money or has a respected career is still a deadbeat father if he doesn’t choose to make time for “every day normal life” with his family. I come from a background with very high work ethics and have seen respected wealthy men who are very poor fathers. Men who would think owning a cabin is the answer to their child’s needs when really all the child wants is for them to spend ONE day with them hunting.


----------



## ezshot81

Hey fellas if anyone has or knows or hears of anyone selling a scott silverhorn would you be kind enough to pm me. I shoot with a prosthetic and spent a lot of time getting a setup that works for me. Would like to have a backup since they no longer make them. I haven't seen any in the classifieds for quite a while. Thanks


----------



## LetThemGrow

ezshot81 said:


> Hey fellas if anyone has or knows or hears of anyone selling a scott silverhorn would you be kind enough to pm me. I shoot with a prosthetic and spent a lot of time getting a setup that works for me. Would like to have a backup since they no longer make them. I haven't seen any in the classifieds for quite a while. Thanks


I just searched EBay and one came up…


----------



## ezshot81

Added to watch list. Over in 4 days. Thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Joe,
> 
> My post was not a rebuttal or argument with you at all. It was an observation.
> 
> I don’t have experience with school administration. By choice I send my children to a private school. As a father, I think it is up to me (not government) to meet the needs and interests of my children. I can’t blame someone else for not meeting a need or desire that is first and foremost my responsibility.
> 
> A dad that earns lots of money or has a respected career is still a deadbeat father if he doesn’t choose to make time for “every day normal life” with his family. I come from a background with very high work ethics and have seen respected wealthy men who are very poor fathers. Men who would think owning a cabin is the answer to their child’s needs when really all the child wants is for them to spend ONE day with them hunting.


We are much more alike in our thinking than we are different and I didn’t read your response as a rebuttal. I would think that Any kid would be privileged to have people like you and Doug working with them…


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> We are much more alike in our thinking than we are different and I didn’t read your response as a rebuttal. I would think that Any kid would be privileged to have people like you and Doug working with them…


I’m so far from an example that we shouldn’t use the word in a sentence containing my name. You’ve seen (and even commented on) my inability to gloss over or ignore things I feel aren’t correct or right. But I have spent lots of time thinking thru my childhood and that of some friends and I hope to apply some of what I’ve learned with my family. So many hurts and problems in life trace back to emotional neglect. Abuse comes in many forms, and those of us who have suffered verbal and emotional abuse are probably more sensitive when encountering it.

I apologize for being off topic. Fathering is a subject that I’m alternately afraid of failing yet fascinated with properly implementing.

Here is an attempt to get back on the rails. I’ve also uploaded my monthly trailcam video compilation that will premiere Saturday morning…


----------



## ZDC

Why is there a cat in the tree 

Call the fire department


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I see the same trend with every sport.I blame it on simple changes in society including but not limited to video games,every kid getting a trophy,single parent homes and the general pussification of our youth.Kids by a large extent are just mentally and physically weak today.Wrestling is just a tough sport,both mentally and physically.Kids just don't have it today.


I don't have kids and obviously don't have a dog in this fight but have to generally agree with this. Just the fact that kids aren't really allowed to do ANYTHING unsupervised until well after they achieve some level of adulthood. I thank goodness everyday I'm not a child now.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> I’m so far from an example that we shouldn’t use the word in a sentence containing my name. You’ve seen (and even commented on) my inability to gloss over or ignore things I feel aren’t correct or right. But I have spent lots of time thinking thru my childhood and that of some friends and I hope to apply some of what I’ve learned with my family. So many hurts and problems in life trace back to emotional neglect. Abuse comes in many forms, and those of us who have suffered verbal and emotional abuse are probably more sensitive when encountering it.
> 
> I apologize for being off topic. Fathering is a subject that I’m alternately afraid of failing yet fascinated with properly implementing.
> 
> Here is an attempt to get back on the rails. I’ve also uploaded my monthly trailcam video compilation that will premiere Saturday morning…
> 
> View attachment 7586265


LTG . . I have to believe you are probably doing a pretty good job as a Dad. And I love the '**** pic.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> If you saw our son throw, you'd swear he never was exposed to sports. Just never was his thing. Luckily he's got a million dollar brain to make up for his ten cent arm.
> 
> I lost track of how many times throwing rocks got me in trouble or grounded growing up. If it wasn't nailed down, I wanted to pick it up and throw it.
> 
> Looking like a detour to Potter this weekend after dropping Sam off at college is not gonna happen. 6 inches of fresh snow in the forecast from Friday - Saturday in Genessee. I'm challenged enough trying to find shed antlers on bare ground and I don't feel like trudging around in snow at this time of year.


Many years ago (too many to count) I worked in the summers at Cape May Point State Park in New Jersey. At the time, the park suffered severe beach erosion with almost no beat to speak of. The naturalists regularly did beach walks. The idea was to talk about the sea life or remnants of sea life found along the beach on the walk. The problem was, due to the erosion there was seldom any beach life. So I would take a bag of "beach life" down the beach ahead of the walk for her to "find" with the visitors on the walk. I feel like we should literally throw Nicko a bone and stash a couple sheds for him to find. 😃😂


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I will be first in line to challenge that it was the onset of those travel teams that destroyed scholastic athletics…..talk about entitled…if you pay you can play…and I know you understand that more than others.
> 
> It’s only the super elite talents that don’t pay for the privilege to participate. My neighbors son is a stud freshman, full scholarship to private high school with a $34k price tag. He literally travels to tournaments to pitch a single game, but only if the team makes the finals. Last season he pitched in 11 different states…he wasn’t even a HS freshman yet? He only pays for travel, team covered lodging and never paid team fees for any of the teams….yet others on those teams were paying $1-$2K in team fees? Last season he pitched for 6 different teams?
> 
> The travel world really is insane…and Scott I know I am preaching to the choir with you…


It seems to me the reason the travel teams came along was because the school and community sports moved away from the idea of try-outs and having only kids with ability make teams to "everybody gets to play no matter what". A lot of kids sign up to play because their friends are playing . . not because they really want to. This becomes painfully evident when you watch them play. A few years ago our local scholastic soccer teams had something like 1000 kids coming out to play soccer. What's a coach to do?


----------



## Mr. October

ezshot81 said:


> Hey fellas if anyone has or knows or hears of anyone selling a scott silverhorn would you be kind enough to pm me. I shoot with a prosthetic and spent a lot of time getting a setup that works for me. Would like to have a backup since they no longer make them. I haven't seen any in the classifieds for quite a while. Thanks


If you are on Facebook or know anyone on Facebook there are two pages: "Release Exchange" and "Nothing but Releases". Scott Silverhorns come up on them on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## dougell

There's no one reason why sports have declined.Every single comment is a legitimate reason and right on target.Society has changed and not for the better.

Joe,after 20+ years out Varsity baseball coach stepped down or was forced to step down.I never heard the whole story and really don't care.He was a tough coach,who took no crap from the administration,kids or parents.He pulled my son up last year as a sophmore to be a DH and pounded him at practice.I told him to suck it up and be coachable because the coach was just trying to develop him.By the end of the year he was starting in left field and batting 3rd.Jordan was upset when he announced he wasn't coaching this year because he felt he was the best coach he ever had.He was really hard on him but he actually coached him and tried to develop him.Most of the kids and parents didn't like his abrasive nature and constantly complained to the board.When they opened the job up,only two people applied so your point is well taken.

Dad's coaching youth sports and trying to build a team around their kid and buddy's kids is also a major reason why kids lose interest.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> It seems to me the reason the travel teams came along was because the school and community sports moved away from the idea of try-outs and having only kids with ability make teams to "everybody gets to play no matter what". A lot of kids sign up to play because their friends are playing . . not because they really want to. This becomes painfully evident when you watch them play. A few years ago our local scholastic soccer teams had something like 1000 kids coming out to play soccer. What's a coach to do?


Pete I would respectively, whole-heatedly disagree, especially with regard to inter-scholastic athletics....travel teams started primarily for two reasons - 1) scholastic teams could NOT keep every interested athlete and promote participation trophies....2) those who either couldn't make the scholastic teams or thought they were too good for the high school teams needed a place to play...usher in those enabling, helicopter parents who are typically the first in line to tell everyone stepping up to the daunting task of coach youth sports that they don't know what they're doing, yet rarely/never offer to help themselves other than to open their wallets. You can see example after example of this in community and travel sports. Why do 1000 kids go out to play soccer, WHO CARES, they want to play or at least try to or hang with their friends, but oh no!!!!! parents can't deal with kids who aren't as committed, talented, motivated as their own child so we'll have to form our own league or division within the league. 

My opinion is only based in my experiences so maybe I am missing an angle.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Pete I would respectively, whole-heatedly disagree, especially with regard to inter-scholastic athletics....travel teams started primarily for two reasons - 1) scholastic teams could NOT keep every interested athlete and promote participation trophies....2) those who either couldn't make the scholastic teams or thought they were too good for the high school teams needed a place to play...usher in those enabling, helicopter parents who are typically the first in line to tell everyone stepping up to the daunting task of coach youth sports that they don't know what they're doing, yet rarely/never offer to help themselves other than to open their wallets. You can see example after example of this in community and travel sports. Why do 1000 kids go out to play soccer, WHO CARES, they want to play or at least try to or hang with their friends, but oh no!!!!! parents can't deal with kids who aren't as committed, talented, motivated as their own child so we'll have to form our own league or division within the league.
> 
> My opinion is only based in my experiences so maybe I am missing an angle.


I can't disagree with that but the problem is when there are kids who want to play a competitive sport, they get diluted across teams with kids who are there to "participate". If a child wants to be competitive they ought to have an environment where that can happen.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Many years ago (too many to count) I worked in the summers at Cape May Point State Park in New Jersey. At the time, the park suffered severe beach erosion with almost no beat to speak of. The naturalists regularly did beach walks. The idea was to talk about the sea life or remnants of sea life found along the beach on the walk. The problem was, due to the erosion there was seldom any beach life. So I would take a bag of "beach life" down the beach ahead of the walk for her to "find" with the visitors on the walk. I feel like we should literally throw Nicko a bone and stash a couple sheds for him to find. 😃😂


no pity sheds for me please.


----------



## dougell

LOL.Both of you have legitimate points.When kids are young,it's fine for them to just participate and figure out if it's for them.Eventually,in my opinion,you hit a point where it's time to be serious,work ,fight for a position and except the outcome.I can tell you as a coach,it's very frustrating to have to play kids that put no effort into it.


----------



## Schleprock1

Since we're talking sports and it's that time of year, does anybody else think it is wrong that private schools who can recruit athletes are allowed to compete against public schools for State Championships?


----------



## dougell

You can have a legit debate on that but sports also teach kids that,life is not always fair.


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> LOL.Both of you have legitimate points.When kids are young,it's fine for them to just participate and figure out if it's for them.Eventually,in my opinion,you hit a point where it's time to be serious,work ,fight for a position and except the outcome.I can tell you as a coach,it's very frustrating to have to play kids that put no effort into it.


Doug I agree 110% issue is when coaches are taking bribes to play kids that aren’t as good!! Sports are very corrupt. I’ve seen kids who destroy other kids riding the bench why the others are on the field. Jake was trained by pro players. Minor leaguers like guys from reading Phils. Yet a HS coach insisted he was doing things wrong and Jake finally said I’m done with HS. Ball. Hs is now Rec ball and tourney ball is now HS ball or what it use to be. It use to be about winning now it’s about what players parents will donate the most $$


----------



## Mathias

I grew tired (9 weeks in with no available eta) of waiting on a new hunting bow. Cancelled my PSE order and picked up a V3X 29. It and an Athens were 2nd and 3rd on my list. Killed my biggest buck with a Mathews and hope it brings me luck. IMO the most squared away company in the business. While historically a critic of the switchweight cam system due to the draw cycle, this bow is a pleasure at 60# 28.5”.


----------



## dougell

I was actually pretty happy with our varsity situation.If a parent went to the coach with a complaint,it was probably gonna hurt the kid.It was the politics at the youth level that drove me nuts.My kid is old enough that I stay completely out of it and just work with him one on one on our own time,when he asks.I threw about 100 pitches to him last night and I'm paying for it today lol.The new coaching staff pulled him aside a couple weeks ago and wants to start making videos and sending them out.I'm a little irritated because I had him convinced to go to a trade school instead of college because I think that's what he needs.Now they have him thinking he's gonna get picked up by a college team and the only reason he'll go is to play ball.There's a million kids out there like my son and I just don't see him getting a free ride.It's great to follow dreams but you have to be realistic and all I see is him drowning in student loan dept if that happens.


----------



## dougell

I haven't shot a VX3 but used a VXR the last two seasons.


----------



## Aspade17

Mathias said:


> I grew tired (9 weeks in with no available eta) of waiting on a new hunting bow. Cancelled my PSE order and picked up a V3X 29. It and an Athens were 2nd and 3rd on my list. Killed my biggest buck with a Mathews and hope it brings me luck. IMO the most squared away company in the business. While historically a critic of the switchweight cam system due to the draw cycle, this bow is a pleasure at 60# 28.5”.
> View attachment 7586822


Just curious, which PSE were you trying to get in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Levitate.


----------



## Aspade17

That’s crazy, my local shop has two that have been sitting on the rack since the day I ordered my rx7 ultra so roughly 8-9 weeks. One is a 60lb charcoal and the other is a 70lb black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

I should get the new mathews out but stuck between painting property lines purple and running the chainsaw... im thinking purple paint and a couple diet miller's in the backpack.....


----------



## Mathias

Aspade17 said:


> That’s crazy, my local shop has two that have been sitting on the rack since the day I ordered my rx7 ultra so roughly 8-9 weeks. One is a 60lb charcoal and the other is a 70lb black.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m happy it worked out this way, I’m a Mathews guy at heart.
and the $700 or so I saved can go towards filling up my truck. ⛽


----------



## ZDC

Just went out and shot my first 50 or so shots of the spring with the hunting bow 


Hope this is a sign of good things to come 

40 yard group, last group of the day


----------



## CBB

Took 6 cans of purple with me ran out at the neighbors corner. Head back and finish another day.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

2-3 inches of snow here yesterday... and spring peepers sounding off tonight!


----------



## nicko

Thinking about keeping a few cans of purple spray paint in my pack and just indiscriminately marking trees. If I apply properly, I may be able to own property without paying anything.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Can you believe my dad could be coming home as early as this weekend!? 

The biggest hurdle for him right now is the leg he temporarily lost circulation to. Between the loss of blood flow and the surgery to fix it he likely has nerve damage and it's bumming him out because he can't walk much. He still doesn't grasp how serious this all was and is denial about the root causes, still saying his back was the reason! He's been told he almost died and it's not like he was going to be able to jump out of bed a few days later and be right as rain. Going to be long road ahead...


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> I grew tired (9 weeks in with no available eta) of waiting on a new hunting bow. Cancelled my PSE order and picked up a V3X 29. It and an Athens were 2nd and 3rd on my list. Killed my biggest buck with a Mathews and hope it brings me luck. IMO the most squared away company in the business. While historically a critic of the switchweight cam system due to the draw cycle, this bow is a pleasure at 60# 28.5”.
> View attachment 7586822


Nice! I recently bought a used V3 31 for my son. I am thinking about getting one for myself and selling the Ventum 33. The only thing holding me back is how much of a pain it is changing the string and cables. It sucks having to remove the cams and the rollers to change them out. Otherwise, it is one heck of a bow and I am shooting it really good.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Can you believe my dad could be coming home as early as this weekend!?
> 
> The biggest hurdle for him right now is the leg he temporarily lost circulation to. Between the loss of blood flow and the surgery to fix it he likely has nerve damage and it's bumming him out because he can't walk much. He still doesn't grasp how serious this all was and is denial about the root causes, still saying his back was the reason! He's been told he almost died and it's not like he was going to be able to jump out of bed a few days later and be right as rain. Going to be long road ahead...


overall good news AJ. Leaving the hospital and still having him in your life is the most important part.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> overall good news AJ. Leaving the hospital and still having him in your life is the most important part.


He's been getting more and more ancy with each day this week. They also moved him from icu to another floor, which he wasn't pleased about, and has a very talkative roommate with only a curtain and about a foot of space between their beds. Asks his roommate a simple question and get's a life story 

I'm sure his spirits will improve when he gets home, but he's in for some lifestyle changes for sure.

Def good news he's still with us even if he's going to be difficult. Not sure how much we'll even be able to hunt together this year, even a bit later in limited capacity, but glad will still be able to again one day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad to hear the news Allen...we lost a family member a few years back to the very same incident. It's about as serious as it gets. Someone is looking out for him!!


----------



## jacobh

They should do PT with him and most likely PT will come out to the house to teach him how to get around. It all sounds good. He’s got a fairly long road ahead but at least he’s here to take that road!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## 12-Ringer

Nick, be glad you didn’t make a pit stop in Potter….


































Oh what a difference a day makes


----------



## Mathias

Fortunately this white crap will be gone in a day or two. I’m more worried about losing power, nor’easter’s seem to be most problematic. Electrician won’t be here til 21st to tie generator into house.
Hopefully a quick melt off up north, I want to shed hunt this coming week.


----------



## Gene94

Good day to be building a dozen arrows for my brother.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Been wanting to get out and see if I can find some sheds but been a lot going on lately and haven't made the time. 5-6"s of new snow again today but another warm up coming this week should make short work of it.

Dad was asked if he wanted a new couch earlier this week. He said no and then changed his mind on Thursday, with him having been scheduled to come home today. Yesterday we rushed to get the old couch out and a new one in but now they're going to keep him for a bit longer. He's supposed to be up and walking, at least a short distances 3 times a day, but he didn't at all Thursday and did so only once on Friday. He's supposed to initiate it and let them know but they're not forcing him to do it either. I don't know what's going to happen with his mobility but I'm afraid the longer he waits the harder it's going to get. I think he needs a swift kick in the keister but I'd be afraid of hurting of him


----------



## 138104

This winter hasn’t been bad, but it’s kicking my butt. The snowblower I bought last year keeps causing me issues. It keeps getting rocks jammed in the auger. My old snowblower never did that. Also sheared a bolt on the one side and had to drill it out. The shear pins I had kept breaking, so I used a hitch pin so I could finish. When I was just finishing up our parking area, I got another jam. It was getting dark, so I finally gave up. What is normally an hour job turned into a 3.5 hour ordeal. I told my wife we have 3 options - paving, buying a 4-wheeler, or selling!


----------



## Mathias

^Tennessee is nice! ☺😄


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> This winter hasn’t been bad, but it’s kicking my butt. The snowblower I bought last year keeps causing me issues. It keeps getting rocks jammed in the auger. My old snowblower never did that. Also sheared a bolt on the one side and had to drill it out. The shear pins I had kept breaking, so I used a hitch pin so I could finish. When I was just finishing up our parking area, I got another jam. It was getting dark, so I finally gave up. What is normally an hour job turned into a 3.5 hour ordeal. I told my wife we have 3 options - paving, buying a 4-wheeler, or selling!


 Perry the totally sucks I feel your pain. I did the snowblower thing on an unpaved driveway for years . Even with 3/4 modified LOTS of stone got picked up rattling around in the drum and yes I couldn’t go one storm without one or two or three jams along with shear pin breaks. The stones eventually wore a hole in the drum. Nothing like 20* and wind with wet hands on your knees fkn with a snowblower auger.It just doesn’t get any better. 
I did the quad and plow thing and eventually paved. 
I went polaris for the ease of the glacier plow system. Hook or unhook in about one minute.


----------



## jlh42581

I sold my last SXS two weeks ago. Didnt put the plow mount plate on the new one(have it in a box), wasnt planning on plowing a machine still in break in. Got 10" of snow.... 4wd to hell with it


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Perry the totally sucks I feel your pain. I did the snowblower thing on an unpaved driveway for years . Even with 3/4 modified LOTS of stone got picked up rattling around in the drum and yes I couldn’t go one storm without one or two or three jams along with shear pin breaks. The stones eventually wore a hole in the drum. Nothing like 20* and wind with wet hands on your knees fkn with a snowblower auger.It just doesn’t get any better.
> I did the quad and plow thing and eventually paved.
> I went polaris for the ease of the glacier plow system. Hook or unhook in about one minute.


I might have to put some more money into my 20-yr old Craftsman to get it running again. I broke one shear bolt over the years and it was a simple replacement. This Toro runs great and eats up the snow with ease, but the design is junk.

I wish I could pave and do the atv at the same time, but no way that is happening as the estimate to fully pave was $25,000! I am leaning towards paving as then the snowblower should be more reliable.


----------



## jlh42581

Perry24 said:


> I might have to put some more money into my 20-yr old Craftsman to get it running again. I broke one shear bolt over the years and it was a simple replacement. This Toro runs great and eats up the snow with ease, but the design is junk.
> 
> I wish I could pave and do the atv at the same time, but no way that is happening as the estimate to fully pave was $25,000! I am leaning towards paving as then the snowblower should be more reliable.


My driveway is not paved. My plow has feet on the bottom to adjust how deep it can go and not tear the stone off.




__





Snow Plows - KFI ATV Winch, Mounts and Accessories


Snow Plows KFI and other ATV Winches and KFI ATV winch mounts and Accessories




www.kfiproducts.com


----------



## Mathias

P24, Why not a nice compact diesel tractor? A versatile multi-season tool.


----------



## Aspade17

Not much else to do on this cold snowy March Sunday, so I decided to bareshaft the RX7 in the basement. Few minor tweaks to the epsilon and I’m pretty happy with that. Granted it’s only about 8yards currently. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

My Craftsman snowblower needs new belts........it bogs down and slips with the slightest bit of snow. I looked up a vid on YT showing how to replace the belts but never got around to it. Luckily this winter wasn't bad.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> P24, Why not a nice compact diesel tractor? A versatile multi-season tool.


I’ve thought about it, but don’t have a building for it.


----------



## rogersb

I have a kubota b7100 for snow and general use around the house but I'm looking to upgrade. I'm looking at a B7800 but I'm open to other brands. Any suggestions?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Got more snow than I thought yesterday, ended up with about 8"s, probably going to be pretty sloppy out there with the melt this week. With any luck I'll be able to hit the woods for a bit by the end of the week and maybe even find a shed.

Dad was pretty good today, yesterday not so much. He was so upset yesterday he was in tears about wanting the hell out of the hospital, last time I saw the man tear up like that was when I left for Iraq. Thankfully he calmed back down and has resigned himself for now to hopefully be discharged sometime this week.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> My Craftsman snowblower needs new belts........it bogs down and slips with the slightest bit of snow. I looked up a vid on YT showing how to replace the belts but never got around to it. Luckily this winter wasn't bad.


It's not a hard job at all. My only advice is when buying the belt, buy the actual part number. Some online places will sell you a belt that is the right size, but the wrong material. I bought one that lasted one snow. I did save $5 when I bought it though.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

The exact same thing happened to me Schlep


----------



## Billy H

Buy Kevlar belts and never change it again. I absolutely torture my brush hog. The only belt that holds up is Kevlar. I rode a motorcycle 70,000+ miles including two coast to coast runs, two up fully loaded that had a kevlar final drive belt. Never had to touch it.


----------



## ZDC

Went down to the fly shop in Volant to do some fishing

First catch of the year was a nich 16 inch rainbow
Caught 2 more around 12 inches ( one brown one rainbow)


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Went down to the fly shop in Volant to do some fishing
> 
> First catch of the year was a nich 16 inch rainbow
> Caught 2 more around 12 inches ( one brown one rainbow)
> 
> View attachment 7590242


You're welcome. 

(I float stocked the stream last Saturday with the Lunker Fund fish, and the Saturday before with the regular Fish Commission stocking fish. Saturday was a bit sporty, with single digit wind chills, floating three miles in a canoe.)


----------



## ZDC

I w


Pyme said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> (I float stocked the stream last Saturday with the Lunker Fund fish, and the Saturday before with the regular Fish Commission stocking fish. Saturday was a bit sporty, with single digit wind chills, floating three miles in a canoe.)


I was wondering if they did the luncker stocking yet 

Put any down by the covered bridge


----------



## ZDC

The covered bridge is my favorite spot 

I can normally get a few out of there that are 20-23 inches 

I would like the catch one that breaks 2 feet 

Last year I was very close

This one was 23.4 inches 










all the trout on the stringer are over 15 inches 

I don't like to keep the small ones ( anything under 14 inches) because they are all bone, plus it is fun to see peoples reaction when I walk past with a stringer full of fish that could eat the other guys entire stringer , lol


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> I w
> 
> I was wondering if they did the luncker stocking yet
> 
> Put any down by the covered bridge


The "Lunker Fund" stocking was this past Saturday. We had I think six (maybe five?) boats spreading out fish from the fly shop all the way to the covered bridge.

We did the same thing the weekend prior with the state stocking. 

There's a bunch of fish in there right now.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> The covered bridge is my favorite spot
> 
> I can normally get a few out of there that are 20-23 inches.
> 
> This one was 23.4 inches
> 
> all the trout on the stringer are over 15 inches


I sure hope you're catching them on the downstream side of the bridge if you're keeping them.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> The "Lunker Fund" stocking was this past Saturday. We had I think six (maybe five?) boats spreading out fish from the fly shop all the way to the covered bridge.
> 
> We did the same thing the weekend prior with the state stocking.
> 
> There's a bunch of fish in there right now.


I went to the state stocking 2 weeks ago 

Unfortunately I didn't know that the luncker stocking was happening last weekend


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> I sure hope you're catching them on the downstream side of the bridge if you're keeping them.


The trick is to hook them on the upstream side of the bridge and fight them over to the down stream side. 😂

No but right after the rapids about 200 yards down from the bridge there is a deep pocket with a few fallen trees in it , each year I get a few nice ones out of that hole 

there are a few other pockets that I get some nice ones out of , but that I'm gonna keep to myself 😉 (don't want all of AT in my favorite spots )


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> The covered bridge is my favorite spot
> 
> I can normally get a few out of there that are 20-23 inches
> 
> I would like the catch one that breaks 2 feet
> 
> Last year I was very close
> 
> This one was 23.4 inches
> 
> View attachment 7590259
> 
> 
> all the trout on the stringer are over 15 inches
> 
> I don't like to keep the small ones ( anything under 14 inches) because they are all bone, plus it is fun to see peoples reaction when I walk past with a stringer full of fish that could eat the other guys entire stringer , lol


Nice fish! I like eating 10-13” the best….no bones when filleted right. For smoking, the bigger the better.


----------



## nicko

I love fish (especially cedar plank salmon) but never cared for the taste of trout.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Brined right and smoked they can be amazing!!!

Not too bad with garlic butter baked on a grill either.


----------



## Jerred44

question for everyone, my buddy wants to go fishing in canada for walleye, can anyone recommend anything, i was also thinking about doing a black bear hunt that had good fishing with it, or just going fishing, somehwere in ontario or quebec maybe


----------



## ZDC

How I do my trout 

- cut off head ,fins, and tail ( all ready gutted at creek) 

- fill insides with lemon, minced garlic, black pepper, salt

- Wrap in foil

- throw into the smoker grill ( time depends on heat) 

- when it is done use a fork to lift up and peel off all the bones ( my dad showed me that trick a while ago , not sure where he learned it but I was pretty impressed)

- the skin will also just peel right off.


----------



## jacobh

Jerred44 said:


> question for everyone, my buddy wants to go fishing in canada for walleye, can anyone recommend anything, i was also thinking about doing a black bear hunt that had good fishing with it, or just going fishing, somehwere in ontario or quebec maybe


We use to fish for walleye on Bobs lake. It’s been many years though. Walleye is amazing to eat


----------



## ZDC

I haven't had walleye in forever 

I might have to make a few trips to go get a few


----------



## 12-Ringer

Jerred44 said:


> question for everyone, my buddy wants to go fishing in canada for walleye, can anyone recommend anything, i was also thinking about doing a black bear hunt that had good fishing with it, or just going fishing, somehwere in ontario or quebec maybe


Fishing....check out Duck Bay Lodge...I haven't been, but my neighbor goes every year, sometimes multiple times. It's on Lake of the Woods in Ontario...my neighbor is an older gentleman and lives a rather modest lifestyle, he worked his entire career for he electric company. I only share this because I doubt the costs would be extraordinary, but he and his family rave about the experience every time that they go. As I understand it, they offer everything from lodging, meals, equipment, boat, bait, to just lodging, depending on your needs. My neighbor has actually brought his own boat (17' Ranger VS1780) on several trips.

I don't know if you can bear hunt there as well....

Hope this helps.


----------



## 12-Ringer

three awesome brines that work great on trout, salmon, and steelhead (the second is great on scallops too)

For all brines I remove the head, fins, and entrails (if you have finicky eaters you may want to remove the skin as well and perhaps even fillet, but not necessary)

Very simple (wet)
I use enough apple juice to cover the fish. Once I determine how many cups of juice that is, I add koser salt, garlic poweder and brown sugar with the ratio of 2 tblsppns of garlic powder (NOT garlic salt) per cup of juice, 3 tablspnss of Salt per cup of juice and 4 tablspns of brown sugar per cop of juice. I mix the juice, garlic, salt, and sugar together until the garlic, salt, and sugar; sometimes adding heat helps, but do NOT put the fish in a warm brine, it should be room temp with the fish go in. I put them in the brine for a minimum of 24-hours, but usually closer to 36-48 and keep the brine refrigerated or on ice....I did invest in a high end cooler (RTIC) and this is perfect. A 10lb bag of ice easily lasts a week in this cooler in our basement. So I can put the fillets in a glass dish/bowl, cover and put the bowl in the ice filled cooler.

A little fancier....super tasty!!(wet)
ratios are equal parts soy, olive oil and water (again enough liquid to cover the fish) once I determine how many total cups of liquid were needed to cover I add 1/4 CUP of brown sugar for every cup of liquid, 1 tblspoon of garlic powder for every cup of liquid, 1 TEAspooon of ginger, 1 TEAspoon of cayenne....mix well until garlic, ginger, and cayenne are dissolved. Same marinating process as above

Even easier, sweet heat (dry)
Mix together 1 cup of dark brown sugar and 1/4 cup Old Bay seasoning...mix well, the sugar will want to stick together, don't let it. Once fish are prepared, coat fish liberally with dry rub. Place in a bowl and refrigerate 24-36 hours.

In all cases you want to make sure your fish are patted dry before going into the smoker, I simply use paper towels to do do.

I like to use a lighter smoke with fish, but anything will do...if I have Alder around that is my preference, if not I'll use apple or cherry. I keep a water pan in the smoker, usually filled with apple juice and smoke at 180-200 degrees until I hit an internal temp around 160-degrees (usually around 3-hours). Time is very dependent on conditions, size and number of fish, but it usually doesn't take too long (less than 3 hours).

In all cases the meat will fall away from the bones and the skin will peel away easily.


----------



## Pyme

Pyme said:


> (I float stocked the stream last Saturday with the Lunker Fund fish, and the Saturday before with the regular Fish Commission stocking fish. Saturday was a bit sporty, with single digit wind chills, floating three miles in a canoe.)


It's rough, but it was free download editing software (no fades between clips available, etc), and years since I had edited a video.

But this is what we did.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> It's rough, but it was free download editing software (no fades between clips available, etc), and years since I had edited a video.
> 
> But this is what we did.


Wish I would have made it


----------



## Pyme

There are fish like that everywhere from behind the fly shop all the way to the covered bridge, spread out the entire length. 

Each canoe had an assigned stretch to distribute their fish, so that we were assured everywhere received coverage.


----------



## vonfoust

Holy cow!! Rifles were bad enough but still hunting at least. FISH!!??!! FISHING??!!? Someone please check on Mathias's health.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Very nice....


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Holy cow!! Rifles were bad enough but still hunting at least. FISH!!??!! FISHING??!!? Someone please check on Mathias's health.


Made an edit to the thread title....it's more reflective of the collective (lol)......


----------



## Pyme

vonfoust said:


> Holy cow!! Rifles were bad enough but still hunting at least. FISH!!??!! FISHING??!!? Someone please check on Mathias's health.


Some of us are renaissance men, and can multi-task. 😎😄


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> Made an edit to the thread title....it's more reflective of the collective (lol)......


Uh oh..... We're gonna get moved to A&E now......


----------



## ZDC

So this must be at least triple bad


----------



## ZDC

Also now this thread is in the wrong forum

There is so much wrong right now


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Holy cow!! Rifles were bad enough but still hunting at least. FISH!!??!! FISHING??!!? Someone please check on Mathias's health.


We will just tell him it is bowfishing....


----------



## yetihunter1

yetihunter1 said:


> We will just tell him it is bowfishing....


i mean when i go blue lining upstate, my favorite cast with my fly rod is the bow and arrow cast....


----------



## Pyme

yetihunter1 said:


> We will just tell him it is bowfishing....


In a catch and release area.


----------



## yetihunter1

Pyme said:


> In a catch and release area.


Brisket shots only?????


----------



## Pyme

yetihunter1 said:


> Brisket shots only?????


The "void", right below the dorsal fin!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> Holy cow!! Rifles were bad enough but still hunting at least. FISH!!??!! FISHING??!!? Someone please check on Mathias's health.


I think Mathias will be ok with it, but no concern about Moon's health huh?


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> I think Mathias will be ok with it, but no concern about Moon's health huh?


I don't think he's emerged from "in deep" yet to see that we are talking about something other than archery. It's a long walk to his spots.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've ate a lot of trout but haven't had any for years. Used to fish miles of a creek that ran by grandmother's house as a kid up until about 10-12yrs ago. Mostly browns but there were areas you could get into a brookie or 2 and, all natives and some nice ones too. Lots of memories made on that stream.
Can't locate the picture I was looking for but I have one from the 80's when I was about 7 or 8yrs old, me and grandpap fishing in that stream. He used to take me to other creeks to fish on occasion up until a few years before he died. That mans driving scared the hell out of me as a teenager!

Beautiful weather outside today, another day like this and there probably won't be any signs it even snowed a few days ago around here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah, it melted fast here in Bucktown that's for sure....loaded close to 6" with the storm, barely a white patch anywhere now. Fine with me...I'm ready for Spring.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah, it melted fast here in Bucktown that's for sure....loaded close to 6" with the storm, barely a white patch anywhere now. Fine with me...I'm ready for Spring.


We had almost 8"s in my part of Columbia county, even yesterday you wouldn't have had any idea we had that much. I'm in no particular hurry for Spring (turkey season!) but the warm up this week has definitely slowed my heating oil consumption and my wallet appreciates it!


----------



## nicko

Had Maisy out running around at the French Creek game lands this afternoon. Actually got uncomfortably warm for mid March but there was still enough patchy snow on the ground which I used to clean blood off her ear and side of her head……looked like a thorn caught the tip of her ear. After we got home, I looked at her 15 minute later and the ticks all started emerging from her coat. Pulled at least 10 off her.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I HATE those creepy crawlers


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Had Maisy out running around at the French Creek game lands this afternoon. Actually got uncomfortably warm for mid March but there was still enough patchy snow on the ground which I used to clean blood off her ear and side of her head……looked like a thorn caught the tip of her ear. After we got home, I looked at her 15 minute later and the ticks all started emerging from her coat. Pulled at least 10 off her.


Just a thought...and I imagine it would be a cheaper and safer then the stuff marketed for dogs.

There's a recipe with Rose Geranium Essential Oil to use on humans and dogs. I used to have a link saved in my bookmarks but that HD had an issue, I'm sure you could find something with some googling. I think the link I had mentioned mixing it with water in a spray bottle or dabbing some on a dogs collar. 
It did work for me, just by dabbing some out of the bottle onto my finger and putting it on the cuffs and what not of my clothes. I'd probably still being using it but I started using Sawyers because I still wanted to repel ticks while fall deer hunting but I didn't want to smell like roses while doing it.


----------



## Pyme

I manage to coexist with most things, but there is _ZERO_ love lost between me and ticks. 

I find ticks on my dogs almost every time we go out in warm weather, and it's not uncommon in recent years to find ticks on them in the winter as well now.

We keep them on flea and tick meds year-round, so ticks die if they actually do manage to stay on long enough to bite them. But tick checks are pretty much SOP after a good run in the woods, or outside running around our place. Fortunately two of them are mostly white, so ticks stand out. The other is a black Lab, so ther than his belly, ticks have a real hard time getting through his coat. 

But I hate those little things. 

The absolute worst place I ever found for ticks was Fort Dix, NJ. I had to go do some pre-deployment combat skills training there about 10-12 years ago. We would spend all day (and lots of times most of the night) in the field doing our thing. When we got back to the barracks, it was straight to the gang showers for buddy tick checks. Yeah, you got over your modesty real quick, standing there buck nekkid, having somebody look you over real good. It was nothing to find a dozen ticks on you, and sometimes 15-20 ticks on you at the end of an especially good day. Yes, we used permethrin, but when you are constantly crawling on the ground, pushing through brush, and otherwise being physical in the ticks living room, they found ways around it. 

Did I mention I hate ticks? 😡


----------



## AjPUNISHER

About 6:10 this evening I got a phone call, it was my mom (and Sis) saying they were about 10 minutes out and dad was with them! 

His feet are still pretty swollen, but I got a sneaker on one foot and had to put a muck boot on the other to get him into the house. I stayed right with him to make sure he didn't fall of course but he was a trooper using his walker. He went right over to the ramp, up it into the house and to his new couch without a hitch. Oxygen was ready but even after the pretty decent walk, he didn't need it.
After settling in he had some tomato soup and a few bites of toasted cheese but his eyes are still bigger then his stomach right now. He's resting right now and watching his old western shows on the Boob tube... when his eyes are open anyway.

His first visit back to the hospital is on Monday for likely most of the day in follow-up and tests. His meds have went from 9 a day in the hospital down to 2. If there are no hiccups and he recover's as the doc's think he could return to work as soon as 2-4 weeks if he wanted to, although right now that seems like a long ways off in his current condition. If he's recovered that well in another 2-4 weeks I don't doubt he'll want to spring turkey hunt but that will remain to be seen.


----------



## jacobh

Great news^^^^


----------



## Pyme

I'll admit, when I read the first part of "I got a phone call..... ", my heart skipped a few beats, bracing for the worst. But what fantastic news it turned out to be!


----------



## LetThemGrow

That’s awesome AJ!


----------



## 12-Ringer

GREAT news AJ!!!!


----------



## Mathias

I’m just hoping the fishing tales will be as entertaining as the bowhunting follies! Carry on 🧜🏻‍♀️

Happy for you and your family AJ, great news is so refreshing.


----------



## ZDC

Hope you enjoy this one Mathias, because I sure didn't



Anyone ever fish the slippery rock creek

Last year I was floating down in the canoe throwing spinners for early summer trout , the ones that are still left where pretty good ones , all good fighters.

After floating about 2 hours (and occasionally stopping at places to fish from the bank) we got to where we were catching less and less trout because they hadn't stocked there, but we were catching a lot of small mouth.

We were going to stop a little ways past the Creek side manor and we were almost to the manor so the trip was almost done . But we took a couple casts around before we hit the rapids that would take us to our finish line. 

I threw my spinner along the bank and immediately got hit by a small mouth , threw back and it felt like I had got a snag . So we pattle the canoe over to try and retrieve my spinner. When we got there I began to yank up to free it. And than my drag just starts peeling. It just runs like a good 50 yards and almost spooled my light weight rod. 

Long story short I fought it for about 30 minutes thinking I foul hooked a carp , it wasn't until we saw it come up near the surface that we realized it was a massive small mouth. Unfortunately for me he got off the hook , I was using a small spinner and he had almost bent the only hook that got him 180 degrees. 

If I had to give a estimate of what its length was I would say around 22-24 inches , definitely no less than 21. 

I still have the spinner somewhere , I'll try to find it and send a picture when I get home. 

It was definitely a good enough fish that if I could go back in time and redo one thing , it would be to bring a net on that fishing trip.


----------



## ZDC

As far as it's weight , it's hard for me to guess because I only got a hand on it , wasn't able to get it into the boat . 

But I would say between somewhere between 7.5 - 9 lbs 



🙁


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> About 6:10 this evening I got a phone call, it was my mom (and Sis) saying they were about 10 minutes out and dad was with them!
> 
> His feet are still pretty swollen, but I got a sneaker on one foot and had to put a muck boot on the other to get him into the house. I stayed right with him to make sure he didn't fall of course but he was a trooper using his walker. He went right over to the ramp, up it into the house and to his new couch without a hitch. Oxygen was ready but even after the pretty decent walk, he didn't need it.
> After settling in he had some tomato soup and a few bites of toasted cheese but his eyes are still bigger then his stomach right now. He's resting right now and watching his old western shows on the Boob tube... when his eyes are open anyway.
> 
> His first visit back to the hospital is on Monday for likely most of the day in follow-up and tests. His meds have went from 9 a day in the hospital down to 2. If there are no hiccups and he recover's as the doc's think he could return to work as soon as 2-4 weeks if he wanted to, although right now that seems like a long ways off in his current condition. If he's recovered that well in another 2-4 weeks I don't doubt he'll want to spring turkey hunt but that will remain to be seen.


Great news AJ!!


----------



## Billy H

Take care


ZDC said:


> As far as it's weight , it's hard for me to guess because I only got a hand on it , wasn't able to get it into the boat .
> 
> But I would say between somewhere between 7.5 - 9 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 🙁


it was 7.5 - 9 pounds you say. You do know the state record is a bit over 8 pounds. They always seem bigger when they battle and shake it out. Big smallies fight like no other.

Good news AJ. Take care of him!


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Take care
> 
> it was 7.5 - 9 pounds you say. You do know the state record is a bit over 8 pounds. They always seem bigger when they battle and shake it out. Big smallies fight like no other.
> 
> Good news AJ. Take care of him!


8.8 lbs 

Sounds crazy , I know. 9 lbs is on the high end (probably not that high) same with 7.5( probably not that low) 

He was a big fish, he was about as wide as a football


----------



## Gene94

I love fishing but don't get to do nearly enough of it. Biggest smallmouth I caught was a 21" on the Conodoguinet Creek from my kayak. That was a thrill! Have never owned a fish scales so no clue what he weighed. Was long but not super fat.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I caught a 6.5lbs smallie off of the Brandywine below the falls at the Hagley Museum...best part, I caught him on ultra-light spin set up with 6lb test. He jumped no less than 6 times, the fight drew a crowd on the fall damn...was pretty cool, probably the closest I'll get to a celebrity fisherman (lo)....did get an ovation when I finally landed him. That was a while ago, Ty was probably 8-9 years old.


----------



## ZDC

Gene94 said:


> I love fishing but don't get to do nearly enough of it. Biggest smallmouth I caught was a 21" on the Conodoguinet Creek from my kayak. That was a thrill! Have never owned a fish scales so no clue what he weighed. Was long but not super fat.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I feel like the skinnier small mouth fight a lot harder


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> In a catch and release area.


It says "catch and release". Nothing bout whether or not it has a hole in it.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I caught a 6.5lbs smallie off of the Brandywine below the falls at the Hagley Museum...best part, I caught him on ultra-light spin set up with 6lb test. He jumped no less than 6 times, the fight drew a crowd on the fall damn...was pretty cool, probably the closest I'll get to a celebrity fisherman (lo)....did get an ovation when I finally landed him. That was a while ago, Ty was probably 8-9 years old.


It's awesome when you get a crowd. And that's a great smallie on any gear. 

Having grown up with nearby saltwater fishing I never really got much into the freshwater scene. I never got used to the idea of dumping the trout in one day and caching them the next and always had a lot more fun catching big suckers on light tackle the few times I tried trout fishing. But I do some occasional fishing for catfish and carp. A river carp is a pretty athletic and strong fish and puts up as good a fight as anything. In fact, after years of saltwater fishing, the only rod I've ever lost to a fish was a favorite outfit down at blackrock dam in Phoenixville. But . . another day I was fishing on Perkiomen right below the dam at the park in Oaks. The mulberries were ripe and carp love mulberries. I had two rods out and these two professional looking bass fisherman came by on their way into the creek and asked me how the fishing was. "I just started". They asked me what I was fishing for. "Carp". "Oh". Followed by a look down the nose at me. So they waded off across the creek and were over there catching 6" bass on their combined $1000.00 worth of tackle. Suddenly, my bait runner reel went off and I had a monster on. Big 30 or so pound carp that ripped off 50 yards of line whenever he wanted to. The fight lasted for a good 7 or 8 minutes. It was a beautiful day and the river trail goes right by where I was fishing. I glanced behind me and there must have been 50 people watching the fight. Meanwhile, the two Kevin VanDam wannabes had to keep stopping their fishing because the big carp kept running all the way across the river in front of them. I finally got him close and one of the audience members hopped down and netted him for me. I held that fish up for everyone to take a picture. It was actually a really pretty bronze colored, muscular fish. Before I let him go, I paused the ask the two bass fisherman how they were doing. All the fish they caught combined didn't weigh as much as that big carp and nobody stopped to watch them catch fish.


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> I manage to coexist with most things, but there is _ZERO_ love lost between me and ticks.
> 
> I find ticks on my dogs almost every time we go out in warm weather, and it's not uncommon in recent years to find ticks on them in the winter as well now.
> 
> We keep them on flea and tick meds year-round, so ticks die if they actually do manage to stay on long enough to bite them. But tick checks are pretty much SOP after a good run in the woods, or outside running around our place. Fortunately two of them are mostly white, so ticks stand out. The other is a black Lab, so ther than his belly, ticks have a real hard time getting through his coat.
> 
> But I hate those little things.
> 
> The absolute worst place I ever found for ticks was Fort Dix, NJ. I had to go do some pre-deployment combat skills training there about 10-12 years ago. We would spend all day (and lots of times most of the night) in the field doing our thing. When we got back to the barracks, it was straight to the gang showers for buddy tick checks. Yeah, you got over your modesty real quick, standing there buck nekkid, having somebody look you over real good. It was nothing to find a dozen ticks on you, and sometimes 15-20 ticks on you at the end of an especially good day. Yes, we used permethrin, but when you are constantly crawling on the ground, pushing through brush, and otherwise being physical in the ticks living room, they found ways around it.
> 
> Did I mention I hate ticks? 😡


I grew up in Salem County. Not far from Fort Dix. We had it all. Ticks, mosquitos, gnats, poison ivy, green heads, strawberry flies . .


----------



## Billy H

I personally don’t strive to have any kind of audience. I’m different then a lot of fisherman I guess. Never tell much of anybody what I’m catching or what I caught. 100% of what I catch goes back. I usaully just say I was skunked. Don’t get all hung up on numbers and size. I enjoy getting out on the boat alone and doing my thing. I make fishing rods and enjoy trying to perfect a rod to match a technique. Fisherman are the biggest group of truth stretchers known to mankind. Speaking of carp. At the reservoir where I keep a boat there used to be a couple Russian guys that fished for carp from the bank. One day after I took out I struck up a conversation with them. They had some heavy duty crazy looking equipment and definitely knew what they were doing. Told me they ate the carp. I told them I would not eat carp to which they assured me if I tried carp the way they made it I would like it. Kinda wished I could have tried it. Well maybe not.
Worked on my boat trailer for my electric lake boat dubbed the “ swamptater” for a good part of the day today.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I personally don’t strive to have any kind of audience. I’m different then a lot of fisherman I guess. Never tell much of anybody what I’m catching or what I caught. 100% of what I catch goes back. I usaully just say I was skunked. Don’t get all hung up on numbers and size. I enjoy getting out on the boat alone and doing my thing. I make fishing rods and enjoy trying to perfect a rod to match a technique. Fisherman are the biggest group of truth stretchers known to mankind. Speaking of carp. At the reservoir where I keep a boat there used to be a couple Russian guys that fished for carp from the bank. One day after I took out I struck up a conversation with them. They had some heavy duty crazy looking equipment and definitely knew what they were doing. Told me they ate the carp. I told them I would not eat carp to which they assured me if I tried carp the way they made it I would like it. Kinda wished I could have tried it. Well maybe not.
> Worked on my boat trailer for my electric lake boat dubbed the “ swamptater” for a good part of the day today.


I don't strive for an audience in anything and especially not fishing. I just found it humorous that day that the "pro bass fisherman" were clearly out trying to impress people and were summarily ignored by the passing masses who were thrilled to watch someone reel in a big carp.

I've seen some of those Russians. A couple guys used to fish down on the river in the wrong spot. They'd make a fire and cook them as they caught them. Yuck. I didn't tell about my spot that I regularly chum leading up to the day I want to fish.


----------



## dougell

About 25 years ago,I took my wife fishing the day after they stocked in season.It was 5 mile miserable ride down an old gated road on an old rr bed.I just helped her fish and she ended up catching and letting several dozen gn the way back up,some clown in a 2wd toyota was stuck in a big mudhole.I was barely able to squeeze past him and didn't stop because I wanted to keep my momentum going.As we went buy I thought he asked if we caught any so I just said "a few",and kept rolling.I looked back and was was flipping me off and my wife said,why did you say that to him.I told her you never tell anyone when you're crushing them.She said,he asked if you had a chain you jack wagon lol.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

More like…


----------



## Mathias

Good haul!


----------



## jacobh

Nice catch Joe that in De?


----------



## Pyme

Like most things, I prefer fishing alone, or with one like-minded buddy. 

I quit steelhead fishing this past season because of all of the idiots. I kept trying to enjoy myself, and kept telling myself that I was having fun, but when it took conscious effort to not drown people around me, I finally threw in the towel a couple of months ago. If anybody is looking for some nice steelhead flyfishing gear, I can hook you up. Mine is heading down the road. 

I enjoy my flyfishing, because it's usually a solo pursuit. And I enjoy my kayak fishing because I can get back into places that the outboard guys can't get to. And I enjoy floating the streams in my solo canoe, because again, no crowds.

First day of trout season is coming up. I haven't braved those masses in close to 40 years. 😵‍💫


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Nice catch Joe that in De?


Yeah…Indian River Bay


----------



## jacobh

Nice my dad goes out of there too a lot. I get sea sick so I don’t go lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Nice my dad goes out of there too a lot. I get sea sick so I don’t go lol


You won’t get sick in the bay…I can almost promise that…at least not on our Pontoon…it might be the mini-can of the waterways, but can’t get much better for family fun in the bays.

Deb closed the South Side Bait and Tackle as a result of the Covid non-sense. Was very sad to see her close, she had been a staple there for as long as I can remember and she really treated us well, always allowing Camille to use the restroom and not a Porta-Pot, which was a big influence for Camille to come out with us….

My cousin has a 22’ Cobia for the ocean trips.


----------



## jacobh

My dad has a 20’ for the bay and a 28’ for ocean. My stepdad use to be near masseys landing on longneck road. These from this year already?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Small world…we’re 2-miles from Massey’s and hit that ditch every trip out. Sand bars moved in again this year really narrowing the opening into the Indian River Bay. The dredged it last year but by the end of summer most of the bar was back and Driscoll Drones just did a feature this week on those sand bars…crazy how much they move each year


----------



## jacobh

Yea we haven’t been down there in many years. Their place was between masseys and Malones. Small ranch house I think there was a pot nets that went behind their house there. Figured I’d ask if those were from this year as it seems so early


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Like most things, I prefer fishing alone, or with one like-minded buddy.
> 
> I quit steelhead fishing this past season because of all of the idiots. I kept trying to enjoy myself, and kept telling myself that I was having fun, but when it took conscious effort to not drown people around me, I finally threw in the towel a couple of months ago. If anybody is looking for some nice steelhead flyfishing gear, I can hook you up. Mine is heading down the road.
> 
> I enjoy my flyfishing, because it's usually a solo pursuit. And I enjoy my kayak fishing because I can get back into places that the outboard guys can't get to. And I enjoy floating the streams in my solo canoe, because again, no crowds.
> 
> First day of trout season is coming up. I haven't braved those masses in close to 40 years. 😵‍💫


I never go out the first day , all the people there just scare the fish and as soon as you catch one 10 people climb on top it you to cast into your spot.

There is a ton of pressure and nobody catches any of your lunkers.



The 2nd weekend is a little better but you just have to get there early.




I might go opening day just for the heck of it , I'll probably go to the covered bridge and walk about a mile or so down stream at 5:30 in the morning and I might be able to find a open hole to throw my line into.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Yea we haven’t been down there in many years. Their place was between masseys and Malones. Small ranch house I think there was a pot nets that went behind their house there. Figured I’d ask if those were from this year as it seems so early


No, last season…none yet this year…will hit Jersey first in early May…Shark River is an awesome place to land some early spring flatties…can get away with 1/4-3/8oz jigs there ….killlies are deadly there in the early spring, can even present them with a slip bobber with good success which is great for folks who aren’t use to saltwater fishing 

Keep in mind there is rarely a person on my boat who can tie a knot, so the more I do to keep things super simple the better experience EVERYONE has…most of the time they’re dragging top and bottom rigs…


----------



## jacobh

Gotcha yea seemed early but heck it’s 70 degrees already so just never know. Man it is a small world for sure!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Has anyone had any success with the PGC hunter access program, I tried years ago in the SE portion and it was as fruitless as the typical knocking on doors. Wondering if in other parts of the state If it works as it should and more inline with other states access programs. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes and no....in my experience for the most part the program is comprised of very savvy landowners looking to enroll their property primarily for the benefits the Commission provides, but RARELY allow public access. What most don't realize is the landowners still reserve the right to require written permission and limit access. Many provide that access/permission to those who have historically hunted their property (e.g. friends, family, neighbors, etc..)but DO NOT open it to the general door knocking public. In doing so, they are certainly meeting the criteria the Commission established for enrollment in the program, but not necessarily opening it to the public. Enrollment in this program does enhance opportunities to enroll in other landowner benefit programs like Clean and Green and DMAP, etc...I have seen applications for GC and DMAP initially denied, only to be accepted the next year after the same property was enrolled in the HAP. I understand there isn't suppose to be any required connections, but it's happened too often for me to believe its a coincidence.

I did gain access to a 140-acre spot in Chesco for a couple of years using this strategy....met the landowner and asked about accessing his property, to which he replied he felt as though he had the maximum amount of hunters that his land could safely support. We chatted a little about the property and the program and I asked how long he had been involved in the program and he shared his property was entering the 7th year. He was very complimentary of the program, specifically mentioning a co-op with the Commission and students from Del-Val University's ag department in which they not only helped develop a habitat improvement plan, they actually provided native grass seed, tree and shrub seedlings AND performed several functions of manual labor complete with equipment and tools they brought in. I told him how impressed I was to hear that the partnership took that turn for him and before I left I simply asked if gaining access wa a first come firs served each year and how many hunters are repeats vs. new hunters gaining access each year. For a guy who couldn't stop talking about his property and his arrangement, he instantly seemed to be at loss for words. I could sense his discomfort as he danced around not answering me. I left him a card with my contact info and he called a few days later granting me archery only access from 10/15-end of the season. That lasted two seasons, I killed 4 doe in those two seasons from that property. His property is a very nice piece of ground and is no longer enrolled in the program. His son-in-law (who was just a boyfriend when I first met them) and his three grandchildren have the reigns now.

Some info about the program....








Hunter Access Program


Hunter Access Program. Hunters can now search, create and print customized maps with aerial photographs, topographic base maps, Wildlife Management Units, Hunter Access properties and more.




www.pgc.pa.gov


----------



## Billy H

I tried to inquire about a couple properties enrolled near me. I’d have had an easier time finding out the access codes to the nuclear bomb. Nobody knew anything. I know for a fact I talked face to face with the one landowner and he said he didn’t know what I was talking about. I guess it’s their land but why not just say no more hunters. I highly doubt any of the ones I checked out allowed anyone on. I also heard through the grapevine so take it at face value, one land owner was collecting fees to allow people on.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I've heard the same pay-for-play comment about a property that I know is part of HAP in the Glenmoore area. I also know for a fact that at least two hunters submitted complaints to the Commission about that owner indicating a fee would be required, but I don't know what ever came of the complaints.


----------



## jacobh

Our area sucks for access always has and it’s only getting worse with all the building!!!


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Our area sucks for access always has and it’s only getting worse with all the building!!!


A couple cans of purple spray paint and you too can own your own hunting land.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wouldn't be the first time that has happened in these parts.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> A couple cans of purple spray paint and you too can own your own hunting land.


 Good way to get your ass kicked. 
Just sayin.


----------



## nicko

It was a joke.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Ok, I've had the same results in this same corner of the state and have written it off and out of mind. Unfortunately the program simply does not work like the access programs in other states like Kansas and Wisconsin that actually give hunting opportunities. 

I was having a conversation with a non resident and he was telling me he's had good results (in a far less populated area of pa) at gaining permission from those properties for turkey hunting. I said I hadn't paid attention to them in years because they all turned up as dead ends in my area when I had tried before. They are supposed to be marked as well with signs and all the properties listed I've seen were posted to the 9. 

So I've given some thought to trying them again in more permission friendly areas of PA. In the north east I've lost almost all my access beside my uncle's own land due to it selling or the sold land blocking my access to get to other pieces. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> It was a joke.


 I know, I was just sayin 😜


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> A couple cans of purple spray paint and you too can own your own hunting land.


There is a piece of limited public access that i hunt and someone put a circle of posted signs randomly in the middle of the woods. They are nowhere near anything private.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

A know a landowner who owns 2 acres in the middle of someone’s large lot of private ground (190 acres) and the pipeline is the access route. I have permission to hunt that 2-acres, but expressly/explicitly do NOT have permission to track a deer if it runs off of the two acres…so to be a prick I go in every year and post the boundary of the 2-acre lot with those ugly yellow signs.


----------



## Pyme

Sitting here enjoying my coffee, daydreaming, looking out the kitchen window, when this guy comes strolling by through our back pasture, maybe 30 yards away. 🦃


----------



## Pyme

Now this guy decides to take a weekend walk. 🦨

He was soaking wet from the rain shower that just passed through. Maybe he was just trying to dry off.

He came through the pasture and into the yard.

I prefer the turkey...

I'll be keeping the dogs inside for a while.


----------



## Mathias

While out doing some yard cleanup, I saw a ‘tunnel’ into one of my sticks/leaves pile. I’m thinking it’s Pepe as well. 🦨


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> Now this guy decides to take a weekend walk. 🦨
> 
> He was soaking wet from the rain shower that just passed through. Maybe he was just trying to dry off.
> 
> He came through the pasture and into the yard.
> 
> I prefer the turkey...
> 
> I'll be keeping the dogs inside for a while.
> 
> View attachment 7593844
> 
> 
> View attachment 7593846


Poor kittie! Bring it in so it can dry off!


----------



## Billy H

Skunk mating season right now


----------



## 12-Ringer

We have a neighbor who doesn't really take care of his place, we try not to judge as no one knows better than I that most folks have no idea what each other are dealing with, but the collapsed shed at the back of his yard has become a home to several critters, including at least two stinkers....we often awake to that pleasant aroma. I already took one out about two weeks ago, but we saw two run across the back of our yard and dart under the junk. I sure hope Storm and Fawn don't get hit...been there done that with our other dogs and it wasn't at all pleasant.

My wife, son and I offered to clear the debris for the neighbor; unfortunately he took offense to our offer which certainly was not our intention. Funny thing, he owns his own concrete company and can likely clean it up in a second with the bobcat and mini-loader he has in his driveway and discard in the full dumpster in his driveway.


----------



## vonfoust

Two winters ago wife let the little one out at around midnight. Said "She was whining to go out". She takes off like a dart and I'm asleep on the couch. Get awakened to my wife yelling, calling, pleading for her to come back. There's 4-5 inches of snow and I can hear her up the hill behind the neighbors house barking and barking. I'm thinking she's getting the neighbors chickens......again.
Put the Mucks on and stumble up through the snow, difficult to get up there but I'm determined I'm catching her *** and bringing her home. 
I get up there and grab her (didn't occur to me in that instant "Why was it so easy to catch her?") As I turn around to head down the hill is when I saw the skunk that she had cornered, not 3 feet from me. I run/slide/stumble about 20 feet away, still holding on to the dog. It was at this point that I realized while I got away without getting sprayed, the dog did not. That was a long night with lots of baths.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Isn't it the worst...it's impossible to explain to folks who have never experienced it...it is not at all like the typical road kill scent, FAR more toxic, almost chemical like. My poor dog's eye's swelled shut, had mucus pouring of his nose and mouth. Oh and the best part for this one occasion, this happened after the truck was packed for the 5-hour drive to camp

I am not aware of anything that works as well as baking soda, peroxide and Dawn dish-soap, and I've tried a lot of the stuff marketed DIY seemed to work the best for us, every time we needed, even much better than the white vinegar remedy.
Ratios
1 quart hydrogen peroxide
¼ cup baking soda
1 table spoon DAWN dish-soap

I mix this in a separate bucket, I've learned to coat a DRY dog, *do not wet/rinse your dog firs*t....(easier said than done - lol). Rub in avoiding the eyes and let the solution sit on the dog as long as you can before rinsing...I feel lucky if I get to about 5-7mins or so without the dog going nuts trying to shake it off. Rinse with cool water and repeat. You can also give your dog Benedryl (~1miligram per pound of dogs weight) to help, especially if they get hit in the face (which has usually been the case for me)


----------



## dougell

I see skunks on a regular basis from the house.I have no idea how my dog never got into one but I'm sure it's coming.We've also been seeing a ton of cats and I just found out that the bordering property owner just had one of those tnr colonies set up.I let my dog run supervised every day and she's not easy to call off one.


----------



## Schleprock1

vonfoust said:


> Two winters ago wife let the little one out at around midnight. Said "She was whining to go out". She takes off like a dart and I'm asleep on the couch. Get awakened to my wife yelling, calling, pleading for her to come back. There's 4-5 inches of snow and I can hear her up the hill behind the neighbors house barking and barking. I'm thinking she's getting the neighbors chickens......again.
> Put the Mucks on and stumble up through the snow, difficult to get up there but I'm determined I'm catching her *** and bringing her home.
> I get up there and grab her (didn't occur to me in that instant "Why was it so easy to catch her?") As I turn around to head down the hill is when I saw the skunk that she had cornered, not 3 feet from me. I run/slide/stumble about 20 feet away, still holding on to the dog. It was at this point that I realized while I got away without getting sprayed, the dog did not. That was a long night with lots of baths.


You got off easy. We let the dog out one night sit down to the tv. Next thing she is at the back door barking. I open the door and she instantly runs inside and puts her head and neck on the carpet and continues to run in circles trying to get the spray off her face. 
Lets just say that getting the smell off the dog was easy compared to getting out of the carpet.


----------



## vonfoust

Schleprock1 said:


> You got off easy. We let the dog out one night sit down to the tv. Next thing she is at the back door barking. I open the door and she instantly runs inside and puts her head and neck on the carpet and continues to run in circles trying to get the spray off her face.
> Lets just say that getting the smell off the dog was easy compared to getting out of the carpet.


Yeah that would stink (pun intended). I did the soap/peroxide/baking soda three times that night and could still smell her. Tied her to her bed that night, which happens to be in our room. Wife couldn't bear the thought of her sleeping in the garage by herself. By 3am I wasn't arguing and just opened a window. Cold night.


----------



## vonfoust

NoDak a few years ago. Buddy says "Get ready, she's birdy." Next thing that happens is he's running away yelling at his dog. Didn't work. Luckily for all of us we had taken the dog trailer that trip.


----------



## Mathias

Just about ready to head out the door to work one dark morning awhile back. There sits our first Boykin all proud of herself with her “trophy” skunk at her feet. She was so proud I couldn’t even be upset with her. My wife failed to see the humor in it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I don't know what it is about two now, but Storm and Fawn are snake killing machines. I mean spring hasn't even started yet and they have killed 5 already. Most of the time they are small 10"-20", but every once in a while they grab a 2-3'er. I don't know what it is about these two knuckleheads? They got a black snake yesterday that as about 28" long, I said to my wife, thank God we don't have a lot of rattlesnakes around here.


----------



## ZDC

I once bit a snake


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> I once bit a snake


I’ll bite. Why?


----------



## ZDC

It looked at me funny 🐍😃

No but I was at a BBQ a while ago and they had snake meat , tried it wasn't bad , don't care to try again.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> I once bit a snake





Perry24 said:


> I’ll bite. Why?


I see what you did there......


----------



## Mathias

ZDC said:


> It looked at me funny 🐍😃
> 
> No but I was at a BBQ a while ago and they had snake meat , tried it wasn't bad , don't care to try again.


i was admittedly a bit rattled by your story.


----------



## Pyme

Anybody from the western end of the state enjoy canoeing or kayaking?

Here's an opportunity for you to not only show off a little bit of your competitive side, but also enjoy paddling on PA's River Of The Year last year.









Shenango River Named PA 2021 River of the Year in Public Voting


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE February 1, 2021 Harrisburg, PA – Winding through Northwestern Pennsylvania, connecting Pymatuning and Shenango lakes with the Beaver River via 82 miles of scenic, peace…



pariveroftheyear.org





I'll offer shuttle service and shore support for anybody that decides to do it.






Home


PRESENTS The 30 Mile Challenge – Competitive Class The 15 Mile Challenge – Adventure Class August 26, 2023 The 2nd Annual Lake to Lake Paddle Challenge is a timed paddlecraft challenge for all skill levels. The event will be held on the class 1, Shenango River Water Trail. Participants have the




sites.google.com


----------



## Schleprock1

Pyme said:


> Anybody from the western end of the state enjoy canoeing or kayaking?
> 
> Here's an opportunity for you to not only show off a little bit of your competitive side, but also enjoy paddling on PA's River Of The Year last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shenango River Named PA 2021 River of the Year in Public Voting
> 
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE February 1, 2021 Harrisburg, PA – Winding through Northwestern Pennsylvania, connecting Pymatuning and Shenango lakes with the Beaver River via 82 miles of scenic, peace…
> 
> 
> 
> pariveroftheyear.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll offer shuttle service and shore support for anybody that decides to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> PRESENTS The 30 Mile Challenge – Competitive Class The 15 Mile Challenge – Adventure Class August 26, 2023 The 2nd Annual Lake to Lake Paddle Challenge is a timed paddlecraft challenge for all skill levels. The event will be held on the class 1, Shenango River Water Trail. Participants have the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sites.google.com


Sounds fun but I could never win or place. I would spend to much time fishing...


----------



## vonfoust

Pyme said:


> Anybody from the western end of the state enjoy canoeing or kayaking?
> 
> Here's an opportunity for you to not only show off a little bit of your competitive side, but also enjoy paddling on PA's River Of The Year last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shenango River Named PA 2021 River of the Year in Public Voting
> 
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE February 1, 2021 Harrisburg, PA – Winding through Northwestern Pennsylvania, connecting Pymatuning and Shenango lakes with the Beaver River via 82 miles of scenic, peace…
> 
> 
> 
> pariveroftheyear.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll offer shuttle service and shore support for anybody that decides to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> PRESENTS The 30 Mile Challenge – Competitive Class The 15 Mile Challenge – Adventure Class August 26, 2023 The 2nd Annual Lake to Lake Paddle Challenge is a timed paddlecraft challenge for all skill levels. The event will be held on the class 1, Shenango River Water Trail. Participants have the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sites.google.com


River of the year is a double edged sword. It's great that it gets recognized and money comes in for projects. The problem is that it get's recognized and money comes in for projects. (The worst of which is a parking lot) 
I used to very much enjoy canoeing and kayaking one of them and after they got the money the improvements and recognition mean that you can't find a parking spot and cannot kayak 10 minutes without seeing another group.
I was very much hoping one of those on that list did not win, even while friends were telling me to "go vote for ______".


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pine Creek is the same way....if you stay North of the Canyon, you use to rarely see a human being (one year we actually floated past a family bathing and brushing their teeth in the creek)  These days, you can barely find a place to enter the water and will almost always run into tubers, yakers, noers on your way down....we like to get in around Watros or Gaines, we rarely leave from Galeton as there are several low spots between Galeton and Gaines that require portage which isn't always easy with certain groups. We prefer to get out at the Burning Barrel.


----------



## Pyme

Schleprock1 said:


> Sounds fun but I could never win or place. I would spend to much time fishing...


You notice I'm offering shore support, and not entering myself.

I paddle for fun and leisure. They'd need to extend the time limits a bit if I entered. 😎


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Pine Creek is the same way....if you stay North of the Canyon, you use to rarely see a human being (one year we actually floated past a family bathing and brushing their teeth in the creek)  These days, you can barely find a place to enter the water and will almost always run into tubers, yakers, noers on your way down....we like to get in around Watros or Gaines, we rarely leave from Galeton as there are several low spots between Galeton and Gaines that require portage which isn't always easy with certain groups. We prefer to get out at the Burning Barrel.


We float the Blackwell to Slate Run section annually in early June and it’s not too busy mid-week.


----------



## vonfoust

There are stretches of the Clarion over the last few years that are like amusement park bumper cars.


----------



## dougell

The clarion is a zoo in spots.


----------



## Pyme

Unfortunately it's like that in so many places.

Covid had a lot to do with it. With people unable to go to work or gather in public places, suddenly _everybody_ turned to the woods and was an outdoorsman and _in tune with nature_, even the most inner city Prius ride sharing person that couldn't tell the difference in an acorn in its native environment and a raw soybean before it went into their Starbucks latte.

And one of the most popular items for that crowd was a small kayak. A few years ago, every Walmart had 30 of them, in every color of the rainbow, leaned up on the front wall outside the store, on sale for $139, and couldn't get rid of them. Then.... Covid hit. Boom, $300, _IF_ you could even find one. 

And every piece of water that would float a boat had kayaks covering it. 

I noticed a marked reduction in people on our local waters last year, once people had to go back to work. Probably lots of lightly used kayaks available on Craigslist and Facebook right now..... 😎


----------



## dougell

I sold an older bass tracker last year in March and ordered a Nucanoe with two seats.I finally got it last Oct..


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I sold an older bass tracker last year in March and ordered a Nucanoe with two seats.I finally got it last Oct..


Always looked at the nucanoe as a really nice hybrid 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

It seemed like a cool option but never got a chance to put it in the water.I'm sure my kid will put it through some good workouts this summer.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> I sold an older bass tracker last year in March and ordered a Nucanoe with two seats.I finally got it last Oct..


That's what I'm talking about. 

Everybody was saying "if" you could find a boat, it took months to get it.


----------



## vonfoust

I'm more of a canoe person lately. It fits a cooler better, then I'm surprisingly the most popular person in our group


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Hope you enjoy this one Mathias, because I sure didn't
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever fish the slippery rock creek
> 
> Last year I was floating down in the canoe throwing spinners for early summer trout , the ones that are still left where pretty good ones , all good fighters.
> 
> After floating about 2 hours (and occasionally stopping at places to fish from the bank) we got to where we were catching less and less trout because they hadn't stocked there, but we were catching a lot of small mouth.
> 
> We were going to stop a little ways past the Creek side manor and we were almost to the manor so the trip was almost done . But we took a couple casts around before we hit the rapids that would take us to our finish line.
> 
> I threw my spinner along the bank and immediately got hit by a small mouth , threw back and it felt like I had got a snag . So we pattle the canoe over to try and retrieve my spinner. When we got there I began to yank up to free it. And than my drag just starts peeling. It just runs like a good 50 yards and almost spooled my light weight rod.
> 
> Long story short I fought it for about 30 minutes thinking I foul hooked a carp , it wasn't until we saw it come up near the surface that we realized it was a massive small mouth. Unfortunately for me he got off the hook , I was using a small spinner and he had almost bent the only hook that got him 180 degrees.
> 
> If I had to give a estimate of what its length was I would say around 22-24 inches , definitely no less than 21.
> 
> I still have the spinner somewhere , I'll try to find it and send a picture when I get home.
> 
> It was definitely a good enough fish that if I could go back in time and redo one thing , it would be to bring a net on that fishing trip.


That'll teach you to carry a net! 
I lost a really nice one a few years back (on the last jump it took, it threw the hook) but ended up connecting with him again in the exact same spot on another day, so I wouldn't rule out that possibility on a return trip.


This will be my 30th year fishing the Susquehanna River for smallmouth. I have more records somewhere although I know they didn't go back that far. I've caught 2,085 smallies between 2014 and 2021 that I know of for certain, caught between say mid-June and the end of September...sometimes into early October. 
Those football sized smallies are a rare catch. Of the last 8 seasons...2021 my best catch was a 19" and haven't caught one topping 21"s since 2018. 2015 I caught 7 measuring 20"s or better including a 22" and a 23.75 that went 8.17lbs.

I don't know where most of my old celluloid pics are hiding but I did find one from 99' with a 21" that weighed over 6lbs and hammered a large live hellgrammite (first pic).


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> It's awesome when you get a crowd. And that's a great smallie on any gear.
> 
> Having grown up with nearby saltwater fishing I never really got much into the freshwater scene. I never got used to the idea of dumping the trout in one day and caching them the next and always had a lot more fun catching big suckers on light tackle the few times I tried trout fishing. But I do some occasional fishing for catfish and carp. A river carp is a pretty athletic and strong fish and puts up as good a fight as anything. In fact, after years of saltwater fishing, the only rod I've ever lost to a fish was a favorite outfit down at blackrock dam in Phoenixville. But . . another day I was fishing on Perkiomen right below the dam at the park in Oaks. The mulberries were ripe and carp love mulberries. I had two rods out and these two professional looking bass fisherman came by on their way into the creek and asked me how the fishing was. "I just started". They asked me what I was fishing for. "Carp". "Oh". Followed by a look down the nose at me. So they waded off across the creek and were over there catching 6" bass on their combined $1000.00 worth of tackle. Suddenly, my bait runner reel went off and I had a monster on. Big 30 or so pound carp that ripped off 50 yards of line whenever he wanted to. The fight lasted for a good 7 or 8 minutes. It was a beautiful day and the river trail goes right by where I was fishing. I glanced behind me and there must have been 50 people watching the fight. Meanwhile, the two Kevin VanDam wannabes had to keep stopping their fishing because the big carp kept running all the way across the river in front of them. I finally got him close and one of the audience members hopped down and netted him for me. I held that fish up for everyone to take a picture. It was actually a really pretty bronze colored, muscular fish. Before I let him go, I paused the ask the two bass fisherman how they were doing. All the fish they caught combined didn't weigh as much as that big carp and nobody stopped to watch them catch fish.


Carp are fun as hell to catch! My fav baits were always hellgrammites, gobs of worms/nightcrawlers or the biggest crayfish I could find (sometimes painting the top of them white to stand out even more, did that work? seemed to at the time). I had a big one hooked one time and it ran all the way out to the island with a hell of a lot of line. If I remember right, I was over 45 minutes into battling it when a guy in a bass boat came flying up the river below me. He put a hole in his boat after hitting a HUGE submerged boulder he had forgotten was there and continued my way up the river bitching like all hell, at a reduced speed very close to my line. I kept saying to myself the whole time don't cut me off and was probably bitching at him as he went what looked like right over top of it. Still have no idea how he missed it but I ended up getting it in. (7th pic)

On another outing I was using helgies and huge craws but was fishing for smallies with a light action pole and 8lb line. I had caught an 18" or so smallie but the next fish to hit was a 38" carp that ran all my line off down to my arbor knot, as I kept going up and down the shoreline praying for the line to hold out. I think it was something like an hour and 20 minutes till I got that thing in. (6th pic)

A funny story about one I didn't actually catch, but was certain it was a carp. I had 2 poles out with hellgrammites on them and was catching bass on almost every cast, sometimes even 2-3 bass were caught on each hellgrammite before I put a fresh one on. My old fishing friend was fishing below the bridge and me above it, probably about 75-100 or so yards apart. She yelled up at me and needed more bait so I left my poles as they were, casted out, and took her some. I wasn't gone very long but as I returned to my poles one of them took off like a rocket out into the water as I neared and was gone. I did try to catch up with it but I wasn't quite fast enough and only got wet pant legs up to my knees for my efforts. My friend got a good laugh out of that and still occasionally reminds me about it till this day (happened over 20yrs ago). 
That was the last time I needed a reminder to never stray far from my gear again!


----------



## vonfoust

Nice pics AJ. Seems I'll be adding a leafy hat to my fishing attire.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Carp are fun as hell to catch! My fav baits were always hellgrammites, gobs of worms/nightcrawlers or the biggest crayfish I could find (sometimes painting the top of them white to stand out even more, did that work? seemed to at the time). I had a big one hooked one time and it ran all the way out to the island with a hell of a lot of line. If I remember right, I was over 45 minutes into battling it when a guy in a bass boat came flying up the river below me. He put a hole in his boat after hitting a HUGE submerged boulder he had forgotten was there and continued my way up the river bitching like all hell, at a reduced speed very close to my line. I kept saying to myself the whole time don't cut me off and was probably bitching at him as he went what looked like right over top of it. Still have no idea how he missed it but I ended up getting it in. (7th pic)
> 
> On another outing I was using helgies and huge craws but was fishing for smallies with a light action pole and 8lb line. I had caught an 18" or so smallie but the next fish to hit was a 38" carp that ran all my line off down to my arbor knot, as I kept going up and down the shoreline praying for the line to hold out. I think it was something like an hour and 20 minutes till I got that thing in. (6th pic)
> 
> A funny story about one I didn't actually catch, but was certain it was a carp. I had 2 poles out with hellgrammites on them and was catching bass on almost every cast, sometimes even 2-3 bass were caught on each hellgrammite before I put a fresh one on. My old fishing friend was fishing below the bridge and me above it, probably about 75-100 or so yards apart. She yelled up at me and needed more bait so I left my poles as they were, casted out, and took her some. I wasn't gone very long but as I returned to my poles one of them took off like a rocket out into the water as I neared and was gone. I did try to catch up with it but I wasn't quite fast enough and only got wet pant legs up to my knees for my efforts. My friend got a good laugh out of that and still occasionally reminds me about it till this day (happened over 20yrs ago).
> That was the last time I needed a reminder to never stray far from my gear again!


Carp are a blast to catch on light tackle ,
10 lb line , bass rod .










I like this catch because I caught him in a small pond near my house. A few days earlier I hooked up to one that broke my line (15 lb on a medium heavy 7 foot rod)

About a week later I hook up to one and after fighting it for about 8 or 9 minutes I get it in. When I went to unhook him he had the hook in his mouth as well as the rig and a foot of line that I lost the week before.

Although it is a small pond there are a reason able amount of decent carp and catfish. ( about 30 yards across 75 yards wide . At it deepest only about 8 feet)

Lots of fun to catch some smaller bluegill and toss them on a 6/0 circle hook for the catfish. I have a 2nd rod I throw a hunk of bread and a 3/0 circle hook on for the carp and smaller catfish.










Ps . While I wait for a bite on the cat rods I throw a small spinner or inline spinner for crappie and largemouth bass


Edit: Im pretty bad at speling


----------



## dougell

The annual deer harvest report is out.









Game Commission Details







www.media.pa.gov


----------



## Schleprock1

dougell said:


> The annual deer harvest report is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Commission Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.media.pa.gov


From the report.
"Twenty-two percent of hunters took an antlered deer, he noted. That’s right in line with the previous four-year average and better than in years past.
Meanwhile, 25% of antlerless tags issued resulted in a deer harvest this past season. That’s right in line with previous years, too."

Just out of curiosity, how many on here only filled 25% of there antlerless tags last year?

I've filled almost every antlerless tag I have bought over the last 30 years. I'm right around 95%. And I think there were two years I didn't get a buck.

I'm a firm believer in the statement "10% of the hunters shoot 90% of the deer". And yes I know the numbers for that don't exactly line up.


----------



## vonfoust

Used one out of three antlerless here. Should have shot two but was waiting for my son to shoot one which he never did. Three deer is about right for us. 
ALWAYS save one for late season which rarely gets filled because I'm usually done dealing with deer by then unless I really want one for the freezer.


----------



## dougell

Schleprock1 said:


> From the report.
> "Twenty-two percent of hunters took an antlered deer, he noted. That’s right in line with the previous four-year average and better than in years past.
> Meanwhile, 25% of antlerless tags issued resulted in a deer harvest this past season. That’s right in line with previous years, too."
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many on here only filled 25% of there antlerless tags last year?
> 
> I've filled almost every antlerless tag I have bought over the last 30 years. I'm right around 95%. And I think there were two years I didn't get a buck.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in the statement "10% of the hunters shoot 90% of the deer". And yes I know the numbers for that don't exactly line up.


This isn't meant to be derogatory but there's hunters and guy's who buy a license.A lot of guys only hunt opening day.I am surprised that the antlerless kill was down because it was open season starting on day one.I have 3 different neighbors(6 total hunters) who all hunt a fair amount,especially in rifle season and never killed any doe at all,even though they tried.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I did not fill a tag….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Me neither…passed on plenty, but never punched a tag


----------



## dougell

My tag punching days have slowed way down,especially during rifle season.About the only time I shoot a deer with a rifle is if I'm by myself,which is rare.I'm usually with my son and I assume if he has a rifle in his hand,we'll have some meat laying there.I just don't want to deal with more than one dead deer per day most of time.


----------



## jacobh

I don’t shoot many in Pa. I know I’m the minority but I don’t believe the numbers that come out. Always surprises me how we kill more and more each year but everyone I personally know kills less and less each year


----------



## 138104

I passed on too many does and bucks this year. The buck I shot in late archery wasn’t recovered, but showed up on camera 2 weeks later and appeared fine. My son shot a doe during archery. So, we filled 0% of our buck tags and 50% of our doe tags.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I don’t shoot many in Pa. I know I’m the minority but I don’t believe the numbers that come out. Always surprises me how we kill more and more each year but everyone I personally know kills less and less each year


The reported kill was down this year with bucks and doe.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> I passed on too many does and bucks this year. The buck I shot in late archery wasn’t recovered, but showed up on camera 2 weeks later and appeared fine. My son shot a doe during archery. So, we filled 0% of our buck tags and 50% of our doe tags.


Nothin wrong with passing them.Hunting them and everything that leads up to it is what's fun.Killing them is ant-climatic and the more you kill,the more you have to deal with.The longer you hunt with your son,the more fun it will be to see it unfold in front of you both.Before long,you won't regret not killing them.


----------



## Billy H

Filled one doe tag. Had one doe tag and my buck tag unfilled. Archery only. Could have easily filled the other doe tag if I wanted to. I think I'm getting old 🤔


----------



## dougell

Old and soft.Many of us are on our way or already there.


----------



## Pyme

Schleprock1 said:


> From the report.
> "Twenty-two percent of hunters took an antlered deer, he noted. That’s right in line with the previous four-year average and better than in years past.
> Meanwhile, 25% of antlerless tags issued resulted in a deer harvest this past season. That’s right in line with previous years, too."
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many on here only filled 25% of there antlerless tags last year?
> 
> I've filled almost every antlerless tag I have bought over the last 30 years. I'm right around 95%. And I think there were two years I didn't get a buck.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in the statement "10% of the hunters shoot 90% of the deer".





dougell said:


> This isn't meant to be derogatory but there's hunters and guy's who buy a license.A lot of guys only hunt opening day.


I know guys that buy a license, yet never hunt deer. They are small game hunters, bird hunters, whatever. Yet their license sale is factored into the "antlered" statistics. 

And we _all_ know guys that don't kill a buck for years on end, by choice. It certainly doesn't mean they couldn't. They could've killed multiple bucks _every_ year, but chose to pass on them for whatever reason. They are some of the best _hunters_ out there, but also some of the lowest number deer _killers_.

Plenty of guys buy up doe tags with no intention of ever using them, to "save a doe". Some buy doe tags just to go to camp with their buddies and participate in drives and old rituals, but don't really plan on actually killing one (or multiples).

So yeah, a minority of guys may kill a majority of the deer, but it's not a simple linear equation. And the Game Commission stats (like most any stats anywhere) aren't nearly as simple as they first appear to be at face value.


----------



## rogersb

Two years ago I filled 3 tags. This year I tried again but missed a doe in both archery and rifle and when I drew on a buck the peep twisted so I never got a shot.


----------



## Gene94

I normally fill all of my tags relatively easily but this year was different. I filled one out of the many antlerless tags I had, and passed multiple doe and a few legal bucks but none I wanted to shoot. Was tough for me this season

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

This year I filled my buck tag and 2 of my 4 doe tags. 
I usually don't shoot does in archery waiting on a buck. Rifle I shoot does. 
2020 1 buck 1 doe
2019 1 buck 1 doe
2017 and 2018 no does just bucks
2016 buck rifle and 1 doe
2015 buck and 1 doe

With my boys and my nephew I had no desire to fill every tag. I was too busy helping them which is much more fun to me. 
I used to full every tag I could get usually 4-6.. now with the family I still process about 7 a year on average. That's enough to keep me from shooting too many deer myself. 

Now that the boys are all 16-18 they are out hunting more on their own. They are still killing but are honing their own skills which is fun to watch as they learn.


----------



## yetihunter1

I filled my buck tag and 3 doe tags which left 3 unfilled. 2 of them were for upstate which i never made it to this year and 1 for 5c i didn't fill.


----------



## dougell

This was a different year without a doubt.Other than the first morning of archery season,I don't believe I saw an actual deer from a stand until the last week of Oct.There was literally no mast in most areas.We scrambled,found some spotty mast and few newer clearcuts and eventually got on them.We saw an absolute crap load of deer during rifle season in a few different spots but as usual,no hunters or very few hunters.I can say without any doubt,hunters had zero impact on the deer herd in any place we hunted.We had snow most of the season and I only saw where one other deer was dragged out and we cover a lot of ground during rifle season.

There's a big chunk of land a few miles from my house that was owned by Seneca resource.It was about 3500 acres and it bordered moshannon state forest.They clearcut several areas 10-15 years ago so with that and the usual good mast crop,the hunting was always good.Seneca sold it so I got in on a lease with some other guys just to have access,as it was convenient.There was no mast this year and the clearcuts are now mostly pole timber.We never saw a deer before the season or the few times we hunted during archery season and got one lone doe on a trail camera.It was just one of those years where the deer had better places to go.We did go in on the one saturday of rifle season just for the heck of it and I put 30+ deer out of the one old clearcut but I'm sure they just went in there for a sanctuary.I went in that same clearcut about a month ang and came accross three or four sets of tracks.


----------



## PAbigbear

I have probably only filled 1 doe tag in the last 10 years, but buy at least one and sometimes two. I fill all my antlerless tags with dmap.


----------



## dougell

Same here and for whatever reason,I don't believe DMAP is part of that report,at least it didn't use to be.Whether or not that's changed,I don't know


----------



## jacobh

Doug I’m confused so they said buck and doe harvest is right in line with last 4 years last year being highest ever but kills are down 13%?


----------



## dougell

Last year was a big increase but this past year was a decrease from that.Still in line with the years prior to last year.


----------



## jacobh

Oh gotcha Thanks. Personally I’d love to see a large decrease and let the herd come back some


----------



## dougell

Well,it's a big state with different situations all over.A lot of hunters would disagree with me but I think we definately need to kill more deer around here.The habitat was starting to do good and now it's going the other way.The one that boggles my mind in 3C.I hunt there every year on the first saturday and there's so many deer that it really isn't even even fun.A blind,******ed monkey can kill a deer there with ease.The tranny in my truck crapped the bed this year on the way out so those 4 tags went unused.For whatever reason they slashed the allocation for that unit and the harvest shows.
WMU 3C: 7,600 antlered (10,800), and 9,400 antlerless (14,500).


----------



## Mathias

Kiled 3 does, all of them in the freezer here or at family.
Passed on numerous bucks again. Shot some good videos waiting for “the one”. No remorse.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Doug we have 71,000 tags and little land to hunt in 5c


----------



## ZDC

The deer must have been able to smell this year because in last season they all had covid and lost their sense of smell


----------



## Johnboy60

I shot a small buck in Archery season and a doe in rifle season in 2F. I had another doe tag for 1A but didn’t get over there to hunt.


----------



## yetihunter1

ZDC said:


> The deer must have been able to smell this year because in last season they all had covid and lost their sense of smell



Shoot....i still haven't gotten mine back.....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> Nice pics AJ. Seems I'll be adding a leafy hat to my fishing attire.


2015 I caught over 400 smallies and several big ones while wearing it. I haven't worn it while fishing since then and that was the best season I've had in the last 8 years... so maybe my luck was because of that hat. 

I have a funny relationship with that hat though. It's over 20yrs old and I've always worn it while archery and turkey hunting. I've fixed the rip it got in it years back from washing it and then started adding ghillie like bits over top the faded and nearly non existent camo pattern. I know it's all in my head but I've been out hunting without it and felt like my hunt was going to be lousy because I didn't have it. 
Funny the things we aren't very willing part with, not like I don't have a sheet load of other hats.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Carp are a blast to catch on light tackle ,
> 10 lb line , bass rod .
> 
> View attachment 7597154
> 
> 
> I like this catch because I caught him in a small pond near my house. A few days earlier I hooked up to one that broke my line (15 lb on a medium heavy 7 foot rod)
> 
> About a week later I hook up to one and after fighting it for about 8 or 9 minutes I get it in. When I went to unhook him he had the hook in his mouth as well as the rig and a foot of line that I lost the week before.
> 
> Although it is a small pond there are a reason able amount of decent carp and catfish. ( about 30 yards across 75 yards wide . At it deepest only about 8 feet)
> 
> Lots of fun to catch some smaller bluegill and toss them on a 6/0 circle hook for the catfish. I have a 2nd rod I throw a hunk of bread and a 3/0 circle hook on for the carp and smaller catfish.
> View attachment 7597163
> 
> 
> 
> Ps . While I wait for a bite on the cat rods I throw a small spinner or inline spinner for crappie and largemouth bass
> 
> 
> Edit: Im pretty bad at speling


I definitely agree about carp being a blast. I don't think I've ever caught a big one that didn't put up a hell of a fight and go pretty much where ever it wanted to before tiring out. I know I used 14 through 20lb breaking strength braided line for a awhile but after a bit it always ate grooves into my rods eyes. I ended up trying 14lb yozuri hybrid at one point and liked it so much I stayed with it and was very pleased with it's strength.

More of my damn records! This time from my channel cat fishing days.

year........# of outings...# of channels caught
2001..............38......................80 
2002..............31....................110 
2003..............27....................126
2004..............19....................132

An interesting trend over those years was that the fewer times I went out the more I caught. I was learning things like the best places to go, what rigging worked best..etc. I also used chicken fat when I first started along with some other stuff but found that natural live baits like fresh caught chubs worked much better then anything else I used. Another point of interest was that the averaged total length of all the channels I caught were 24"s in 2001 but increased an inch every year and averaged to 27"s by 2004.

I heavily edited the last 2 pics to improve them but they were taken pre digital age by a buddy and didn't turn out the greatest to begin with. The bottom right pic was the biggest one I ever caught at 44"s. My eyes weren't very open either, probably because I had just gotten out of work at 12:30am and went to the river right after


----------



## TauntoHawk

Looks like I'll be trying something new this season, land owner. 

If changing companies 3 weeks ago wasn't enough change I now have a contract signed for a cabin and 32 acres, and my dad is going in on an adjoining 125 acre parcel with a 100x40 pole barn to give us 157 total. The property is located in NY but only about 10min from the state line above Potter county. 

We weren't really looking to buy at this time but it was always the dream to have a place that I could call mine. When this popped it was an oh that's a nice place and ready to move on until I realized that we know the neighboring property owner, who's cousin owns the land next to his, who is down the road from the family farm of another guy I've known a few years. 

When who your neighbors are is a huge part of owning land away from your primary residence it seemed too good to let slide by. 

Hoping with its proximity to PA that I can use it as a base camp for both states hunting either public or trying to gain access in Potter and Tioga. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> From the report.
> "Twenty-two percent of hunters took an antlered deer, he noted. That’s right in line with the previous four-year average and better than in years past.
> Meanwhile, 25% of antlerless tags issued resulted in a deer harvest this past season. That’s right in line with previous years, too."
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many on here only filled 25% of there antlerless tags last year?
> 
> I've filled almost every antlerless tag I have bought over the last 30 years. I'm right around 95%. And I think there were two years I didn't get a buck.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in the statement "10% of the hunters shoot 90% of the deer". And yes I know the numbers for that don't exactly line up.


I got 3 antlerless tags and filled 1. I'm sure I probably could have filled at least one of the other 2 had I chosen to do so, but the only reason I get 3 (in addition to my buck tag) is to maximize my chance of getting the 1 or 2 deer my wife and I will consume in the following year. They also give me the excuse to just be out in the woods during hunting season whether I intend to shoot or not.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> This isn't meant to be derogatory but there's hunters *and guy's who buy a license.A lot of guys only hunt opening day*.I am surprised that the antlerless kill was down because it was open season starting on day one.I have 3 different neighbors(6 total hunters) who all hunt a fair amount,especially in rifle season and never killed any doe at all,even though they tried.


Exactly. I know several folks that buy tags every year and don't spend more than a few hours in the woods. Some of the folks that come to our camp expect me and others to "put them in a good spot". I'm not a guide. You want a good spot then go up and scout. That's how I found my spots and I'm done giving them away to others.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> I don’t shoot many in Pa. I know I’m the minority but I don’t believe the numbers that come out. Always surprises me how we kill more and more each year but everyone I personally know kills less and less each year


I have a tough time believing their numbers too. Especially since most of the data is extrapolated under the theory that most people don't report their kills. It's a pretty big guessing game and doesn't have to be. I suspect the reporting numbers are more accurate then given credit for but the harvest count is calculated based on some assumptions around reporting.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Yea Doug we have 71,000 tags and little land to hunt in 5c


5C and 5D are tough. There are TONS of deer but so many places they can go where nobody is allowed to hunt having more and more tags doesn't really help. I buy a 5D tag every year as a last resort in case I'm really desperate for venison at season's end, but typically I try not to shoot does on the little sliver of property I have to hunt. It is part of about a 70 acre wooded valley in a semi-suburban area. There are probably 40-50 people (at least) that hunt that same valley and most shoot everything that walks by. There are big pieces of property nearby where nobody is allowed to hunt. You usually see hundreds of deer on those properties by the end of the year. It is clear though that the numbers have been reduced a bit in recent years. The bottom line is that just adding tags to special regs isn't going to reduce the deer numbers. We have a real problem with land access and nobody can force land owner's to open their land to hunting.


----------



## Mr. October

> “Pennsylvania is routinely producing some really impressive deer, on both public and private ground,” Burhans said. “We see that in the entries coming into our Big Game Records Program, in the photos smiling hunters share, and in the deer we see when our staff visits deer processors to collect harvest data.


As one who couldn't care less about antler size . . I am happy for and smile for every deer I am fortunate enough to kill. Also couldn't care less about "Big Game Records" which I think are some of the worst things (be they state run or B&C or P&Y) to ever happen to hunting.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> As one who couldn't care less about antler size . . I am happy for and smile for every deer I am fortunate enough to kill. Also couldn't care less about "Big Game Records" which I think are some of the worst things (be they state run or B&C or P&Y) to ever happen to hunting.


 Agree. I’d have to say that TV hunting shows, the “industry”, celebrity hunters, and YouTube . Are by far the worst thing to happen to hunting, and fishing for that matter. I shake my head at how many people just on this site fall for that crap, emulate it and look up to these glorified poachers. It’s a giant circle jerk. I suppose it’s all part of the look at me generation.


----------



## jacobh

Pete I can agree that many places you can’t hunt and they hold deer but let’s face it a “herd” down here is 2-3 deer. Most deer I see are singles or 2 deer. I don’t see herds anymore. Years back late season I’d see 5-6 deer herded up. Now it’s 2 maybe 3 tops near me. Part is all the building going on but around my moms we have a group of 4 larger properties and very rarely see a herd


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Yea Doug we have 71,000 tags and little land to hunt in 5c


How did you manage to get that many doe tags. Your gonna need a few more freezers . Lol


----------



## jacobh

Years back I coulda got that many tags they were unlimited for years here lol


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I definitely agree about carp being a blast. I don't think I've ever caught a big one that didn't put up a hell of a fight and go pretty much where ever it wanted to before tiring out. I know I used 14 through 20lb breaking strength braided line for a awhile but after a bit it always ate grooves into my rods eyes. I ended up trying 14lb yozuri hybrid at one point and liked it so much I stayed with it and was very pleased with it's strength.
> 
> More of my damn records! This time from my channel cat fishing days.
> 
> year........# of outings...# of channels caught
> 2001..............38......................80
> 2002..............31....................110
> 2003..............27....................126
> 2004..............19....................132
> 
> An interesting trend over those years was that the fewer times I went out the more I caught. I was learning things like the best places to go, what rigging worked best..etc. I also used chicken fat when I first started along with some other stuff but found that natural live baits like fresh caught chubs worked much better then anything else I used. Another point of interest was that the averaged total length of all the channels I caught were 24"s in 2001 but increased an inch every year and averaged to 27"s by 2004.
> 
> I heavily edited the last 2 pics to improve them but they were taken pre digital age by a buddy and didn't turn out the greatest to begin with. The bottom right pic was the biggest one I ever caught at 44"s. My eyes weren't very open either, probably because I had just gotten out of work at 12:30am and went to the river right after


I've never caught a big catfish because I never really go for them unless I go to the pond down the road. And that thing is pretty much a puddle and they don't get too big. I think the biggest I got was around 12 lbs. 


Also this just reminded me of last summer , me and a friend went to Ray's town lake and were out on the lake with light tackle ( our bass rods) catching carp off of inflatable tubes. You would hook a carp and it would pull you around all over the lake. People would stop and stare as we were being dragged all over the lake in a tube.


----------



## jacobh

I’m actually concerned for the next few years with everything going on in the world. Anyone else think hunting may end up becoming too popular with the prices of everything going up? I can see even more getting licenses and killing a lot more to the point there’s not going to be much left. Pheasant this year was the most insane thing ai e ever seen. They claim it was due to covid. But with the Russian invasion and prices of food and gas I can see people trying to kill their food to save money


----------



## Schleprock1

There will be a lot of hungry people in this state if they are required to kill what they need for food. And if it gets that bad, seasons will go out the window.
As for the pheasant hunting, they ruined that when they started making you spend more to hunt them. When you make people spend $27 to hunt a bird, they feel entitled to kill those birds regardless of the situation and who they may offend. Kind of reminds me of the first day of trout season. You are paying to take what is basically a put and take animal or fish. Obviously everybody wants to be where they "put" them so they can "take" them and get the cost back for that stamp.


----------



## CBB

Will there be a few more licenses sold? YES
Will they kill a few more deer by accident? YES
The guys that are going to do the bulk of the killing have already been out there. They are already killing. The guys like us in this thread that actually hunt. 

I suspect poaching, roadhunting and jack lighting will get far worse when the SHTF as in actual food shortages and crisis situations here in the US.


----------



## jacobh

I bought a license and didn’t kill a bird at gamelands. Went once saw the crowd and left. I’d like to see them stock at night let them spread out


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> Looks like I'll be trying something new this season, land owner.
> 
> If changing companies 3 weeks ago wasn't enough change I now have a contract signed for a cabin and 32 acres, and my dad is going in on an adjoining 125 acre parcel with a 100x40 pole barn to give us 157 total. The property is located in NY but only about 10min from the state line above Potter county.
> 
> We weren't really looking to buy at this time but it was always the dream to have a place that I could call mine. When this popped it was an oh that's a nice place and ready to move on until I realized that we know the neighboring property owner, who's cousin owns the land next to his, who is down the road from the family farm of another guy I've known a few years.
> 
> When who your neighbors are is a huge part of owning land away from your primary residence it seemed too good to let slide by.
> 
> Hoping with its proximity to PA that I can use it as a base camp for both states hunting either public or trying to gain access in Potter and Tioga.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Congrats that is awesome! My dream too, doubt I’ll ever see it though.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I have a tough time believing their numbers too. Especially since most of the data is extrapolated under the theory that most people don't report their kills. It's a pretty big guessing game and doesn't have to be. I suspect the reporting numbers are more accurate then given credit for but the harvest count is calculated based on some assumptions around reporting.


These are DCR'S deer management report from 2013,whuich is the last time they posted it.All DMAP tags have to be reported whether sucessful or not.The rule is,no preort,no tag next year.They tried enforcing it the first couple of years but guys came up with every excuse in the book on why they didn't report.Check this out.It breaks down everything about every unit DCNR had in DMAP.As you can see the mandatory reporting rate is pitiful.People want to jumpall over the PGC but it's glaringly obvious from this report that the hunters are the problem.The ones who complain the loudest are their own worst enemy.


----------



## CBB




----------



## jacobh

I’m to the point I’ll pay to hunt birds at a preserve before I take my dog to SGL to be be shot


----------



## dougell

Get out of the SRA's and travel a bit.There's lot's of good places to hunt birds in Pa,If you ever want to make a day of it,get a hold of me.We have 4 really good SGL's with lot's of birds and lot's of room.They get hunted hard but a couple of them are so big that nobody get's in your way.Hunt them during the week if possible and you'll hardly see anyone.It would cost a lot less to do that.

I drove through SGL 87 about two weeks ago and 4 roosters were about 25 yards off the road.I've never even had my dog on that SGL.


----------



## jacobh

Appreciate it Doug. There’s birds here just not worth fighting for. A buddy said up by Reading there’s huge gamelands with lots of birds just never went yet. Issue is I picture all gamelands being like ones around me. Guys literally running to the trucks. Game commission with bullhorn telling people when they can start shooting. It’s really that crazy down here. Then u got guys who can’t even control themselves and still shoot before they say they can!! I travel to York every 2 weeks to hunt birds but at a pay to hunt place. We get our own field and have fun. It’s about 1hr 45 min drive one way but worth it for sure


----------



## dougell

I hunt SGL 44 all the time because it's 15 minutes from my house.It's huge and there's a couple thousand acres of pheasant habitat.When you pull in on a saturday,you may see 100 trucks.Just do a steady walk for 20 minutes and you'll have no issues.We;ll go up after work during the week sometimes and it's not bad at all.I can't confirm it but some claim that it's the most heavily stocked SGL in the state.It's not easy with a pointing breed.There's tons of switchgrass and the birds just run in front of the dog in that stuff.We only shoot pointed birds so it can be tough because the dog will inadvertently flush some.It's become one of my favorite things to do,mostly because I like my dog more than most people.


----------



## TauntoHawk

CBB said:


> View attachment 7597783


Don't be so childish, wait that actually might work

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats that is awesome! My dream too, doubt I’ll ever see it though.


Thanks, I'm not much of a risk taker and if it was just land for me to hunt it would be hard to justify the expense but we can use the place for so much family recreation. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Doug same here with runners. Birds love to run so teachs pointers bad habits. Our SGL are small around here. Bad combo small land and tons of hunters


----------



## 12-Ringer

small plots don't help either...we found a small SGL plot that just held birds much better than the others...in fact, I'd swear the Commission overloaded this particular spot as it isn't well known or easily accessed (thanks to belligerent neighbors)...it's not uncommon to see a couple dead ringnecks on the shoulder of the road when they try to bolt from one patch to the next...could be a big problem for an eager or less than well trained dog.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Schleprock1 said:


> From the report.
> "Twenty-two percent of hunters took an antlered deer, he noted. That’s right in line with the previous four-year average and better than in years past.
> Meanwhile, 25% of antlerless tags issued resulted in a deer harvest this past season. That’s right in line with previous years, too."
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many on here only filled 25% of there antlerless tags last year?
> 
> I've filled almost every antlerless tag I have bought over the last 30 years. I'm right around 95%. And I think there were two years I didn't get a buck.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in the statement "10% of the hunters shoot 90% of the deer". And yes I know the numbers for that don't exactly line up.


Pyme made great points about this that I agree with so I won't re-iterate those.

I think one of the biggest questions is how many hunters are actually filling tags and just flat out not reporting them. I don't see a way to fix it without causing more harm then good. Handing out fines and/or loss of privileges for not reporting is probably the only way to ever combat it, then again, if they did that they would likely drive even more legal hunters away and also cause a spike in illegal activity to boot.

I filled 4 of 5 doe tags last year and reported them all online. I didn't fill my last tag because I felt we had enough deer. Dad missed a doe in both the archery and gun season but ended up with no deer...I believe he had 3 doe tags.
3 of my tags were dmap which to my knowledge are still not currently recorded like a bonus doe tag is in the annual harvest guesstimates. I know other people like Doug who use only dmap tags for doe. That's a significant amount of data not being included when tallied with the main harvest rates across the state and it muddies the statistics even further then they already are.

For doe statistics I'd ballpark guess I've filled 50 to 100% of my doe tags every year since I started hunting...but don't know the exact #'s off hand. I've killed one every year except for 2015 and have had a second doe tag nearly every year I could get my hands on one. Most years I filled both and some years I could have but didn't because I was satisfied with the buck and a doe I already had. 
More recently I hunt in a different area then I used to and the farmers dmap their properties and want more deer killed, so I get more tags and kill more doe.

Lifetime I'm at about 93% in 28yrs on bucks and don't regret killing any of them no matter how much antler they had on their head. I've always passed a buck or 2 but usually took one of the first few that gave me a good opportunity. The last 6 to 8 seasons I've passed many deer of both sexes in archery. Most of those seasons I've had deer well within bow range on anywhere from 50 to 80% of my hunts and have enjoyed observing them just as much.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> I've never caught a big catfish because I never really go for them unless I go to the pond down the road. And that thing is pretty much a puddle and they don't get too big. I think the biggest I got was around 12 lbs.
> 
> 
> Also this just reminded me of last summer , me and a friend went to Ray's town lake and were out on the lake with light tackle ( our bass rods) catching carp off of inflatable tubes. You would hook a carp and it would pull you around all over the lake. People would stop and stare as we were being dragged all over the lake in a tube.


I used to fish off a stand up paddle board in the river from 2015-2019 (till somebody stole it) but I always imagined trying to carp fish from it or hooking up with a carp by accident while I was bass fishing. I took on more water then I wanted a few times in faster water and tried to dump my gear but it wasn't overly easy to flip over otherwise. Even so, I don't think I would have been very enthused about trying to stay on it with a carp or something else big doing the driving. Would be pretty interesting to watch someone else do it though!


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> I used to fish off a stand up paddle board in the river from 2015-2019 (till somebody stole it) but I always imagined trying to carp fish from it or hooking up with a carp by accident while I was bass fishing. I took on more water then I wanted a few times in faster water and tried to dump my gear but it wasn't overly easy to flip over otherwise. Even so, I don't think I would have been very enthused about trying to stay on it with a carp or something else big doing the driving. Would be pretty interesting to watch someone else do it though!


I can barely stand on those things without fishing.


----------



## Bigmike23

I always believe the numbers are well below what the actually kill # was, because I know alot of hunters and don't know a single one who fills out the kill report


----------



## scotchindian

Anyone ever send the teeth out for aging on a deer you've shot? I just got the results back for the buck I shot this year, came back as 4.5 years old. I'll be the first to tell you I don't pretend to be able to judge a deer's age on the hoof, nor is it my main concern to shoot "mature" deer. All the same, I was pleased to find that out.


----------



## TauntoHawk

scotchindian said:


> Anyone ever send the teeth out for aging on a deer you've shot? I just got the results back for the buck I shot this year, came back as 4.5 years old. I'll be the first to tell you I don't pretend to be able to judge a deer's age on the hoof, nor is it my main concern to shoot "mature" deer. All the same, I was pleased to find that out.


No but I have a few I wish I did, I really should send one from all of them off just to learn 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

scotchindian said:


> Anyone ever send the teeth out for aging on a deer you've shot? I just got the results back for the buck I shot this year, came back as 4.5 years old. I'll be the first to tell you I don't pretend to be able to judge a deer's age on the hoof, nor is it my main concern to shoot "mature" deer. All the same, I was pleased to find that out.


This year was the third time I have done it. The other 2 were 3.5 years old. Website telling me April 3 for results this year, I'm expecting 3.5 again.


----------



## ZDC

Bigmike23 said:


> I always believe the numbers are well below what the actually kill # was, because I know alot of hunters and don't know a single one who fills out the kill report


Can't you get fined for not filling it out


----------



## 12-Ringer

ZDC said:


> Can't you get fined for not filling it out


No and that’s the root of the problem…there are no repercussions or limitations for not reporting….it’s an “on your honor” thing.

I’ve always advocated for a very simple process…you don’t report on every tag you buy you can’t buy tags the next season. I’m sure there will still be the yahoos who lie in their report, but I’d hope those would be in the minority. 

I agree that the PAGC harvest numbers are not close to accurate, they never have been and never will be until something changes with the reporting requirements.


----------



## Mathias

Lots of deer, no sheds so far today. Wife found a dead half rack, maybe a winter die-off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Turkey pic is cool!!


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Lots of deer, no sheds so far today. Wife found a dead half rack, maybe a winter die-off.
> View attachment 7598337
> View attachment 7598338
> View attachment 7598340


That's second pic! Shoot em Matt, shoot em.


----------



## Lcavok99

I normally hunt and fish alone but I am moving to Pittsburgh soon for work. If anybody considers themselves a serious bowhunter and wants to team up this upcoming season or go out trout fishing sometime, dm me. I don't know the area too well but have to start somewhere. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Finished a set of strings, picked the TT up from being inspected, started my basement reorganization, and now it’s time for a beer!


----------



## Mr. October

What kind of TT? We have a 35’ motorhome.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> What kind of TT? We have a 35’ motorhome.


2017 Cherokee 274DBH


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> 2017 Cherokee 274DBH


Nice. Where is that? It looks like a great site. It’s gotten tough with the RV sales boom.

This is us at French Creek.


----------



## tyepsu

Went to scout around Pittsburgh Airport and swap SD cards in camera. Despite the cold Temps, every time I heard crows, a few gobblers would hammer in response. Can't wait for turkey season. Wish they would open it 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Nice. Where is that? It looks like a great site. It’s gotten tough with the RV sales boom.
> 
> This is us at French Creek.
> 
> View attachment 7598659


Awesome motorhome! That picture is at my house today.


----------



## Gene94

tyepsu said:


> Went to scout around Pittsburgh Airport and swap SD cards in camera. Despite the cold Temps, every time I heard crows, a few gobblers would hammer in response. Can't wait for turkey season. Wish they would open it 2 weeks earlier.


I wish it would open soon too! I renewed permission at my turkey spot today so I'm good to go again

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

tyepsu said:


> Went to scout around Pittsburgh Airport and swap SD cards in camera. Despite the cold Temps, every time I heard crows, a few gobblers would hammer in response. Can't wait for turkey season. Wish they would open it 2 weeks earlier.


I used to say the same but it's really important that the majority of breeding occurs before we start harvesting the male birds. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Awesome motorhome! That picture is at my house today.


Nice. It looks like a great campsite!


----------



## Billy H

I’m sure fuel prices are gonna at least help with tread wear on those rigs.


----------



## Mathias

4mi no sheds. Heading out again short;y. Serviced my mowers up here yesterday, was a beautiful day despite the inaccu-weather prediction.
Sitting on the porch listening for birds, crows and pileated woodpeckers are it so far.


----------



## Pyme

tyepsu said:


> ... every time I heard crows, a few gobblers would hammer in response. Can't wait for turkey season. Wish they would open it 2 weeks earlier.





TauntoHawk said:


> I used to say the same but it's really important that the majority of breeding occurs before we start harvesting the male birds.


Friday morning there were two gobblers doing their absolute best to impress 11 thoroughly uninterested hens at the far end of our back pasture. 

The hens would peck their way along, the gobblers would be out in front of them all puffed up and fanned out, the hens would just walk on by with their heads down pecking along. Once the last one passed, the two loverboys would deflate, run up to the front, puff up again, and the entire cycle would repeat itself. I watched those two idiots do that for 200 hundred yards. The hens acted like they didn't even know the gobblers existed! 😄


----------



## Pyme

Yesterday.


----------



## Mathias

Success! and the smallest deer tick crawling up my leg a minute ago. Forgot my permethrin. Little *******s 😡


----------



## jacobh

Took wife’s uncles and Jakes cousin yesterday. Had a blast. Was 2 of their first time hunting pheasant. Everyone killed and now are addicted


----------



## vonfoust

Pyme said:


> Friday morning there were two gobblers doing their absolute best to impress 11 thoroughly uninterested hens at the far end of our back pasture.
> 
> The hens would peck their way along, the gobblers would be out in front of them all puffed up and fanned out, the hens would just walk on by with their heads down pecking along. Once the last one passed, the two loverboys would deflate, run up to the front, puff up again, and the entire cycle would repeat itself. I watched those two idiots do that for 200 hundred yards. The hens acted like they didn't even know the gobblers existed! 😄


Kinda like me in high school....and college....well, most of my life.[/QUOTE]


----------



## CBB

Dang shorthairs.....gotta love em!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Something special about em’, that’s for sure


----------



## jacobh

Hear that


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've been wanting to get out and shed hunt for the last few weeks, but it just hasn't been in the cards.

An update about my pops for anybody that's been wondering. Last week my sister told me she didn't know I was the father of a 65yr old child. I gave her a look for that comment, but you can probably guess why she said it?!

He had a busy day on Monday with a trip to Geisinger and then to the family doctor. He had his stitches and staples removed, blood work and a few other things checked out. His sodium levels were bordering on the incoherent side and if another aspect in the blood work doesn't improve, he might need another transfusion.

Dads supposed to be up on his feet 3 times a day, even for just a short walk. The thing is, he is able to, but isn't doing it.
Mom thought he was going to be up and around much more by now... trying to do things he shouldn't be, but it's been almost the complete opposite, which could lead to pneumonia.

Good thing is he finally had his first dose of PT at the house on Friday and was put through his paces. A walk through the 1st floor twice, unassisted, some exercises from a chair, up and down the stairs.... finishing up with another stroll through the bottom floor, that time aided by his walker. He did very well considering he's weaker then he should be by now because he's not been getting up like he's supposed to. His PT guy is coming twice this week (and here on out for awhile) but Friday's workout made him a sore and more irritable fella to be around since then. I had thoughts of asking him if he wanted to get up and walk a little bit yesterday but he probably would have bitten my head clean off. 

Dad is afraid to push his recovery too hard, which is understandable, but I would hope the powers that be would know his limitations better then anyone else does?
I'll toss this in there, the docs at Geisinger said he was ok to take Tylenol and he was taking it. When the family doc heard that she almost blew a gasket and said to stop giving it to him because it was making his already overtaxed liver work even harder!

Basically, everyone has told him that he needs to start moving around more and it's going to be painful to do, there's no way around it. Given what he's been through we figured he's do some leeway and have been giving him it. Nobody's expecting him to get up and run a marathon but we were hoping for a little more effort on his part and that he would be a bit more self sufficient by now. The more he lays around the more sore he's going to be and the harder it will be to come back from it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Still sending wishes…sometimes it can be tougher to recover from something like that “between the ears” than physically. Sounds like he has a lot of great supports around him, which should only help! 

Good luck…


----------



## jacobh

AJ what he needs to understand and be threatened with is a nursing home. The facts are he needs to move or risk blood clots. If he won’t do it on his own then he goes to a rehab center where they make him do it. Choice is his. Do it on your own or be forced by others. Tough love!!!. Most don’t realize how bad not moving can be. Edema and blot clotting are just some. And that should be enough but some are stubborn. Anything u need u let me know. Was it baby Tylenol? I’d ask Geisinger if he was on it for a blood thinner more so then pain. Many take baby Tylenol to thin blood and lower risk of clots


----------



## AjPUNISHER

It's definitely mental as much as it is physical... and not just for him. Mom's been better then she was but it's still been difficult. I've had almost daily chest pain since the day went in the hospital...as if I need anything else to worry about right now. His mother has been in the ER twice since he's been home with severe backpain and hasn't visited dad yet. Another fella both my dad and I did carpentry and other work for had a massive heart attack and died the next day, right before dad came home. We held off telling him about that for a bit as we were good friends with the guy.

When it rains it pours.

The PT is definitely going to help dad in the long run but I don't know if 2x's a week will be "good" enough. I don't but only time will tell.


----------



## jacobh

Wow buddy I’m sorry to hear the bad streak. U guys will get there. Lots of anxiety for u guys for sure. Keep on him. He will get pissy but he will realize eventually it’s what he needs. Talk to his PT nurse about that Tylenol too. That concerns me if he stopped with clotting if that’s what it was for


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7599428


Nice dekes! At first, I thought they were real.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have that hen on the shelf in my office…you should see folks react when they come in (lol)


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Wow buddy I’m sorry to hear the bad streak. U guys will get there. Lots of anxiety for u guys for sure. Keep on him. He will get pissy but he will realize eventually it’s what he needs. Talk to his PT nurse about that Tylenol too. That concerns me if he stopped with clotting if that’s what it was for


At the risk of sounding like a medical expert , which I'm definitly not! Tylenol really won't thin blood Asprin will to an extent. The probable reason they stopped tylenol is that tylenol is metabolized in the liver and can be hard on the liver.


----------



## jacobh

I’m sorry that’s what I was thinking of and just kept pushing it aside. I’m sorry AJ. Jesus I even said Baby Tylenol. I’m gonna get fired at work lol


----------



## AjPUNISHER

He's on a blood thinner but was taking the Tylenol for pain (lesser of 2 evils compared to Advil). As I mentioned the hospital said Tylenol was ok but the family doc did not. Right hand not knowing what the left is doing I guess.
Funny thing about the blood thinner, now he's like a woman during menopause, first he's cold...then he's too hot...then he's too cold. Have no idea how he'll be able to hunt in warm or cold weather ever again! 

He's been taking oxy for the pain now. He wanted something stronger but again anything stronger would have been too taxing on his liver. All of it is taxing on the liver already and his is working on metabolizing the extra fluids he has in there, so the hell if I know.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ran out quickly to help a colleague with a flat tire on 23, just East of Trythall Rd...as I was repacking the jack I looked up and there was a buck with easily 6" of baseball bat barrel sized growth that were each starting split. He ran across 23 from South to North; he was easily pushing 225lbs. Pretty cool to see.....


----------



## Billy H

Meanwhile this little guy still has yet to shed.

Yesterday .


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know is crazy...my buddy in KS has buck in backyard, just about everyday, some with amazing new growth and a few still holding last year's antlers.


----------



## Billy H

We always get a few that hold for a long time , mostly dinks


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree, it seems in my experience the more mature, heavy-horned buck are among the first to drop. I also tend to find that my matched sets are usually of the better quality (size and weight). If I find a good one, I tend to hyper focus on the area, it doesn't always work out, but it does more than if I find a smaller side....I just think the imbalance created when a heavy-horned buck loses a side is enough to both the deer to the point that he'll try to lose it (if it doesn't quikly fall naturally).....if that makes sense?


----------



## Mathias

Doesn’t get much easier, not my luck!


----------



## Billy H

Can’t beat that!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sweet!!!!


----------



## ZDC

Anyone going to try to fight the crowds on Saturday


----------



## CBB

Went for a drive with the wife to pick up my dad and my boys euros...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7600882
> 
> 
> Anyone going to try to fight the crowds on Saturday


That style of artwork looks vaguely familiar to me, is Mathias giving you lessons by any chance?  

I would head to some more secluded streams if I went or wait till later on after it thinned out. I don't think I could go even if I wanted to right now, but then again I have little interest in trout fishing anymore anyway.

My dad, me, his buddy and then his kids did that first day elbow to elbow sheet for a few years at Briar Creek Lake. In certain ways it was fun, like when his kids hooked your clothes or casted over somebody else's line. I used to tolerate other people well enough back then but it was a much better experience after it thinned out. In recent years, I've gotten a bit peeved with a few people that have crowded me at the river. Maybe it just me, but people do ignorant sheet and my tolerance for it is much lower then it used to be.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

CBB said:


> Went for a drive with the wife to pick up my dad and my boys euros...


How did the euros come out?


----------



## CBB




----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> That style of artwork looks vaguely familiar to me, is Mathias giving you lessons by any chance?


Yes , lol 




AjPUNISHER said:


> I used to tolerate other people well enough back then but it was a much better experience after it thinned out. In recent years, I've gotten a bit peeved with a few people that have crowded me at the river. Maybe it just me, but people do ignorant sheet and my tolerance for it is much lower then it used to be.


I can handle the people when they aren't doing much. But when you catch one trout you make 30 new friends that are now 2 inches away from you casting into your hole , I get pretty mad. 

It also makes me mad when the people with waders go out into the water right where your catching fish. Like I have waders too but you don't see me go charging into the water right to where they just had a bite or hook up. 

I'll probably be out opening day but I'm gonna take a mile hike or so down stream.


----------



## tyepsu

Is it April 30th yet ha


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Doesn’t get much easier, not my luck!
> View attachment 7600749


The only way I'd find them is if I hit those with the lawnmower, probably breaking some shear pins along the way.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7600882
> 
> 
> Anyone going to try to fight the crowds on Saturday


Saturday? Not on a dare.

But I'm going this afternoon. DHALO.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7600882
> 
> 
> Anyone going to try to fight the crowds on Saturday


I think I already posted this, but just in case, here's something to get the trout fishing juices flowing.....


----------



## Pyme

We float stocked 2300 fish into that three mile section. 

1500 one week, 800 the following week.

It's absolutely loaded with big fish right now.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> We float stocked 2300 fish into that three mile section.
> 
> 1500 one week, 800 the following week.
> 
> It's absolutely loaded with big fish right now.


I'm gonna try to put some on my smoker grill


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> I think I already posted this, but just in case, here's something to get the trout fishing juices flowing.....


No matter how hard I try I just can't get excited about fishing stocked fish.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> I'm gonna try to put some on my smoker grill


Not out of there you're not.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> No matter how hard I try I just can't get excited about fishing stocked fish.


 Agreed. BUT! right on the road I live is a lake ( giant pond) that gets stocked. It is an absolute zoo opening weekend. But now that I have free time I went ahead and bought the stamp and plan to go sit there after the crowds, and one day wonders have gone away. Anything I catch will go back unless someone is there that will eat those mealy stocked trout. Good way to pass some time while I'm waiting for lake water temps to get out of the 40's and bass pre-spawn time on the lakes.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hoping my son catches some, I’m not averse to eating freshly stocked trout. Does it get any better? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AjPUNISHER

CBB said:


> View attachment 7601019


NIce! Was wondering if you got just got the skulls done or were getting them back on plaques or something that were ready to hang somewhere, have seen some pretty creative ideas to display those.

The one on the right is similar to a buck I had inside 10yds that I didn't get a shot at in November.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> No matter how hard I try I just can't get excited about fishing stocked fish.


I was never into it as much either, made me think of hunting deer that were inside a high fence enclosure for some reason. The in-season stockings are comparable to how some people hunt pheasant now a days too.
One of the last times I trout fished the lake, I ended up in going up the creek that fed into Briar Creek Lake. I came across a guy also fishing in the creek that had a giant golden rainbow lying dead on shore, inside his extremely long handled huge pool net. The odds that he caught that fish in the net, rather then on a hook and line seemed overwhelming.



LetThemGrow said:


> Hoping my son catches some, I’m not averse to eating freshly stocked trout. Does it get any better? 🤷‍♂️


Hope he does. Does it get any better? I always thought natives were a nicer looking fish and tasted better then stockies. I can bet the natives were "safer" to eat many years ago but I don't know if that could be said now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I asked dad if he was ready to go trout fishing on Saturday. He said... not hardly! That would have been quite an outing I'm sure, can't say I didn't ask though 🤣.


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> Does it get any better? I always thought natives were a nicer looking fish and tasted better then stockies. I can bet the natives were "safer" to eat many years ago but I don't know if that could be said now.


Unless folks are raising all their own meat, I find it odd to boycott farmed fish but eat farmed meat? 🤷‍♂️ I love fresh fish. If he does well enough over next few weeks we will freeze some and smoke them…that is the ultimate trout for me!


----------



## CBB

AjPUNISHER said:


> NIce! Was wondering if you got just got the skulls done or were getting them back on plaques or something that were ready to hang somewhere, have seen some pretty creative ideas to display those.
> 
> The one on the right is similar to a buck I had inside 10yds that I didn't get a shot at in November.


Funny enough that buck on the right slipped in behind me. I saw the bright white antlers and decent g2s and was going to shoot. The does he was with spooked and the circled and went to dad he was elated with that buck on his first trip to MO

We prefer euros. I put a small hanger on the back to hang them on. I'm still debating on taking my euro to the taxi to have him stuffed. The taxi has his cape and I can't make up my mind.


----------



## rogersb

My FIL catches and keeps a couple hundred every year. They love fish. I can eat a couple filets a year but then I'm good.


----------



## Mr. October

Hey Nicko. It seems not finding any sheds isn’t the worst thing that can happen when shed hunting. Admittedly this isn’t a likely scenario in Montco. Shed Hunter Killed By Grizzly in First Attack of 2022


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Unless folks are raising all their own meat, I find it odd to boycott farmed fish but eat farmed meat? [emoji2369] I love fresh fish. If he does well enough over next few weeks we will freeze some and smoke them…that is the ultimate trout for me!


What’s your smoking prep/process?


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> What’s your smoking prep/process?


Brine for 12 hours on smaller fish, then smoked with apple wood in a propane smoker. My job is to fillet and cut/soak the apple wood; my wife takes over after that until it’s time to eat them. 

What do you do?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> What’s your smoking prep/process?


For my I like to put a little Bob Marley on, turn the lights down and . . . . . oh . . . never mind.


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Brine for 12 hours on smaller fish, then smoked with apple wood in a propane smoker. My job is to fillet and cut/soak the apple wood; my wife takes over after that until it’s time to eat them.
> 
> What do you do?


Cut off fins, head, tail ( already gutted fish at creek) 

Fill inside with minced garlic, lemon, black pepper, salt 

Wrap in foil and throw in the smoker for 4 hours ( might be 5 , I have it written down somewhere) 

But when it comes out the bones can all be pellet off with a fork , and it tastes just like smoked salmon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Brine for 12 hours on smaller fish, then smoked with apple wood in a propane smoker. My job is to fillet and cut/soak the apple wood; my wife takes over after that until it’s time to eat them.
> 
> What do you do?


three awesome brines that work great on trout, salmon, and steelhead (the second is great on scallops too)

For all brines I remove the head, fins, and entrails (if you have finicky eaters you may want to remove the skin as well and perhaps even fillet, but not necessary)

Very simple (wet)
I use enough apple juice to cover the fish. Once I determine how many cups of juice that is, I add koser salt, garlic poweder and brown sugar with the ratio of 2 tblsppns of garlic powder (NOT garlic salt) per cup of juice, 3 tablspnss of Salt per cup of juice and 4 tablspns of brown sugar per cop of juice. I mix the juice, garlic, salt, and sugar together until the garlic, salt, and sugar; sometimes adding heat helps, but do NOT put the fish in a warm brine, it should be room temp with the fish go in. I put them in the brine for a minimum of 24-hours, but usually closer to 36-48 and keep the brine refrigerated or on ice....I did invest in a high end cooler (RTIC) and this is perfect. A 10lb bag of ice easily lasts a week in this cooler in our basement. So I can put the fillets in a glass dish/bowl, cover and put the bowl in the ice filled cooler.

A little fancier....super tasty!!(wet)
ratios are equal parts soy, olive oil and water (again enough liquid to cover the fish) once I determine how many total cups of liquid were needed to cover I add 1/4 CUP of brown sugar for every cup of liquid, 1 tblspoon of garlic powder for every cup of liquid, 1 TEAspooon of ginger, 1 TEAspoon of cayenne....mix well until garlic, ginger, and cayenne are dissolved. Same marinating process as above

Even easier, sweet heat (dry)
Mix together 1 cup of dark brown sugar and 1/4 cup Old Bay seasoning...mix well, the sugar will want to stick together, don't let it. Once fish are prepared, coat fish liberally with dry rub. Place in a bowl and refrigerate 24-36 hours.

In all cases you want to make sure your fish are patted dry before going into the smoker, I simply use paper towels to do do.

I like to use a lighter smoke with fish, but anything will do...if I have Alder around that is my preference, if not I'll use apple or cherry. I keep a water pan in the smoker, usually filled with apple juice and smoke at 180-200 degrees until I hit an internal temp around 160-degrees (usually around 3-hours). Time is very dependent on conditions, size and number of fish, but it usually doesn't take too long (less than 3 hours).

In all cases the meat will fall away from the bones and the skin will peel away easily.


----------



## ZDC

Ohh Newcastle










Another one by Cascade.

This time the body was found right by one of the ponds that me and some friends would go to for bass fishing in mid summer.

When we would go there are always these coolers there in the mash that is by the pond ( I mean there had to be about 8 or 9 big 100qt coolers). We would always joke about dead bodies being dumped there. Now I wonder what we would have found if we looked inside the coolers.

But besides that. Good spot for bass fishing in mid - late summer.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Heading up state tomorrow evening

First stop is Cabela's to get 3 SK tactacams so we can run a few at&t at the new place 

In the morning we will frost seed the clover and get a few cams up looking for turkeys in Pa 

At 930 Saturday I have an inspection over at the NY cabin and meeting with the seller to go over some stuff that's included in the sale

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Definitely an unsettling time to be alive in our world right now... with all that has been going on.

I've lived in the same town that I do now for 39 of my 43 years. Used to be a quiet town bit it's been getting built up more and more in the last 5 or so years. Burglaries and thefts have started to be a problem and were never an issue before.
2 nights ago, not a block from my door there was a hostage situation going on and the suspect came out with a firearm in hand and was shot dead. Certainly makes you wonder anymore!


----------



## dougell

No Dads,no accountability,no discipline and participation trophies.Our founding fathers must be rolling over in the graves.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> Unless folks are raising all their own meat, I find it odd to boycott farmed fish but eat farmed meat? 🤷‍♂️ I love fresh fish. If he does well enough over next few weeks we will freeze some and smoke them…that is the ultimate trout for me!


Am I missing something, when did I say I boycotted farmed fish? I did mention I thought wild trout tasted better and I didn't enjoy catching stocked fish as much. As far as eating farmed meat I'd wager anybody would be hard pressed to consume anything now a days that hasn't absorbed something foreign into it along the way either by pollution, manipulation or both... whether you shot it, caught it, bought it in a store or raised/ grew it yourself.

I mentioned that wild trout (or any fish for that matter) were likely safer to eat years ago because there was less concern over pollution. Maybe I'm mistaken, but weren't there concerns with farmed trout more recently because of hatchery water quality and quantity issues, people were advised to eat trout they caught less often and the creel limits were lowered.

I haven't eaten a fish I've caught in many years but I do keep a few every year to give away. I don't keep them to eat because I'm afraid of contaminants but because I prefer the fun of catching them and then throw the majority back. If we lived closer to each other and were friendly neighbors I might have even supplied you with some, well, maybe


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> Am I missing something, when did I say I boycotted farmed fish? I did mention I thought wild trout tasted better and I didn't enjoy catching stocked fish as much. As far as eating farmed meat I'd wager anybody would be hard pressed to consume anything now a days that hasn't absorbed something foreign into it along the way either by pollution, manipulation or both... whether you shot it, caught it, bought it in a store or raised/ grew it yourself.
> 
> I mentioned that wild trout (or any fish for that matter) were likely safer to eat years ago because there was less concern over pollution. Maybe I'm mistaken, but weren't there concerns with farmed trout more recently because of hatchery water quality and quantity issues, people were advised to eat trout they caught less often and the creel limits were lowered.
> 
> I haven't eaten a fish I've caught in many years but I do keep a few every year to give away. I don't keep them to eat because I'm afraid of contaminants but because I prefer the fun of catching them and then throw the majority back. If we lived closer to each other and were friendly neighbors I might have even supplied you with some, well, maybe


Was just a general observation, not specific to any poster. I’ve heard many people over the years dismiss stocked fish as unworthy to eat…just makes me wonder where they think their meat comes from? When I fillet freshly caught trout I have more control over the meat than what we buy in the store.


----------



## nicko

I actually prefer the taste of farm raised salmon versus wild caught. Might have something to do with having to adjust cooking times appropriately since the wild caught is leaner and cooks faster. I haven’t read the fishing regulations in a few years but last time I did, I remember there being consumption advisories / recommended maximum meals of wild caught fish per month for almost all bodies of water and species of fish. The first body of water I recall being a no kill area was Valley Creek down Valley Forge national park because of PCBs . I Caught some nice trout in there in college before it got popular but it gets hammered pretty well now.


----------



## jacobh

TauntoHawk said:


> Heading up state tomorrow evening
> 
> First stop is Cabela's to get 3 SK tactacams so we can run a few at&t at the new place
> 
> In the morning we will frost seed the clover and get a few cams up looking for turkeys in Pa
> 
> At 930 Saturday I have an inspection over at the NY cabin and meeting with the seller to go over some stuff that's included in the sale
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Do u have any SKs now? So I just got one and some things I didn’t know I figured I’d let u know just in case. So the rechargeable battery is cool BUT u can’t buy extras at least right now and Tactacam doesn’t know when. So then u have to buy the battery tray. They’re only $10 which is awesome they take 12 batteries. Issue now is solar panel doesn’t work except with rechargeable battery. Just a couple things in case u didn’t realize because I did not. If and when rechargeable batteries become available for sale that can will be awesome


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> Was just a general observation, not specific to any poster. I’ve heard many people over the years dismiss stocked fish as unworthy to eat…just makes me wonder where they think their meat comes from? When I fillet freshly caught trout I have more control over the meat than what we buy in the store.


No malice on my part just thought you were singling me out because you quoted me in your post. 

I grew up fishing a stream that always had wild trout so I became biased towards them early in life. I have a better understanding than most do about where beef, milk and other farmed grown products come from. I agree that most people have little to no idea how things get to the table and don't really care... as long as they are available for them to purchase and consume.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Definitely an unsettling time to be alive in our world right now... with all that has been going on.
> 
> I've lived in the same town that I do now for 39 of my 43 years. Used to be a quiet town bit it's been getting built up more and more in the last 5 or so years. Burglaries and thefts have started to be a problem and were never an issue before.
> 2 nights ago, not a block from my door there was a hostage situation going on and the suspect came out with a firearm in hand and was shot dead. Certainly makes you wonder anymore!


There is a reason I have a CCW permit and don’t leave the house without it.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> There is a reason I have a CCW permit and don’t leave the house without it.


I just got a CC permit in December and now have more guns than I know what to do with but have no real desire to carry. I'll carry up in Potter when bowhunting as the bear population just keeps increasing every year.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> I just got a CC permit in December and now have more guns than I know what to do with but have no real desire to carry. I'll carry up in Potter when bowhunting as the bear population just keeps increasing every year.


You're more concerned with a bear than the ever-growing population of thugs in urban and suburban settings that will gut you like a fish for a chance at a ten dollar bill?

Why bother to get a concealed carry permit then?

And no, I'm not going to continue, as anything further belongs in A&E.


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


> ... there was a hostage situation going on and the suspect came out with a firearm in hand and was shot dead.


That's the way those situations need to be handled more often.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Do u have any SKs now? So I just got one and some things I didn’t know I figured I’d let u know just in case. So the rechargeable battery is cool BUT u can’t buy extras at least right now and Tactacam doesn’t know when. So then u have to buy the battery tray. They’re only $10 which is awesome they take 12 batteries. Issue now is solar panel doesn’t work except with rechargeable battery. Just a couple things in case u didn’t realize because I did not. If and when rechargeable batteries become available for sale that can will be awesome


We have 1 but I don't know where the at&t sim card is and all our cams are Verizon. We didn't have it out long either maybe 3 months before it got pulled. So if the solar panel can't keep it charged you have to bring it in and manually charge it I guess? 

Only service at the new place is At&t so it's sell cams we have and replace or keep adding. I know my father is a cell cam addict at this point so he wants to keep buying. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

*that’s correct I bought the battery one so I’ll pull the rechargeable out the battery one in and then recharge the battery. I use Verizon and have a ATT card here if u want it. Here’s the battery pack. They’re $10 on their site*


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> You're more concerned with a bear than the ever-growing population of thugs in urban and suburban settings that will gut you like a fish for a chance at a ten dollar bill?
> 
> Why bother to get a concealed carry permit then?
> 
> And no, I'm not going to continue, as anything further belongs in A&E.


I've gotten by without the need to carry in daily living to this point. I get into some dicey areas in Philadelphia for work but never wished I was carrying. 

So why did I get a CC permit? My Dad wanted me to have one as I was the one inheriting his gun collection. I probably never would have gotten the permit as I never felt the need for it. I could always just open carry but that would invite too much possible hassle. Push comes to shove, I probably would have never gotten one if my Dad had not expressed othewise.

To carry or not is up to the individual......concealed carry or open carry. We all make our choices. No rub against anybody who carries daily ....... your constitutional right.


----------



## jacobh

Nick I got my cc and never used it. It’s now expired. I hate going to Chester county courthouse so I let it expire. Only place I ever got a ticket. I wasn’t in the courthouse 2 min and they got me for parking in residential area without a permit. Never even heard of it at that point


----------



## nicko

nicko said:


> I've gotten by without the need to carry in daily living to this point. I get into some dicey areas in Philadelphia for work but never wished I was carrying.
> 
> So why did I get a CC permit? My Dad wanted me to have one as I was the one inheriting his gun collection. I probably never would have gotten the permit as I never felt the need for it. I could always just open carry but that would invite too much possible hassle. Push comes to shove, I probably would have never gotten one if my Dad had not expressed othewise.
> 
> To carry or not is up to the individual......concealed carry or open carry. We all make our choices. No rub against anybody who carries daily ....... your constitutional right.





jacobh said:


> Nick I got my cc and never used it. It’s now expired. I hate going to Chester county courthouse so I let it expire. Only place I ever got a ticket. I wasn’t in the courthouse 2 min and they got me for parking in residential area without a permit. Never even heard of it at that point


Hear ya Scott. I know anything can happen at any place at any time. But I''ll rely on my personal instincts that have gotten me this far without incident or issue vs. carrying on a daily basis. Hell....I get annoyed with the crap I need to grab every day just to get out of the house........wallet, keys, phone, work backpack, water bottle, etc. The last thing I want to think about is carrying on top of it all. And for better or worse, it would not be to the advantage of my business to have a customer seeing a gun on my belt. Just the way it is around here.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> Hear ya Scott. I know anything can happen at any place at any time. But I''ll rely on my personal instincts that have gotten me this far without incident or issue vs. carrying on a daily basis. Hell....I get annoyed with the crap I need to grab every day just to get out of the house........wallet, keys, phone, work backpack, water bottle, etc. The last thing I want to think about is carrying on top of it all. And for better or worse, it would not be to the advantage of my business to have a customer seeing a gun on my belt. Just the way it is around here.


Have had a permit for years but don’t carry. I would if I felt the need to. Lucky to live in a low violent crime area I guess.


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> And for better or worse, it would not be to the advantage of my business to have a customer seeing a gun on my belt.


You do it right ("concealed".....), and nobody ever knows.

But you're right, it's an individual choice.


----------



## Pyme

Johnboy60 said:


> I would if I felt the need to. Lucky to live in a low violent crime area I guess.


I live in a very low crime area.

But we don't get to choose when a threat is going to appear, and don't get advance warning so that we can go back home and grab our pistol that we _wished_ we had with us when it does.


----------



## Mathias

Bears are the least of my worries when I decide to carry.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> To carry or not is up to the individual......concealed carry or open carry. We all make our choices. No rub against anybody who carries daily ....... your constitutional right.


Exactly. It's not something to be taken lightly. I got proper training an proper practice and have kept it up all along. The decision to carry is not something that should be done without some thought.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Exactly. It's not something to be taken lightly. I got proper training an proper practice and have kept it up all along. The decision to carry is not something that should be done without some thought.


True, lots of guys buy a gun and start to carry after shooting 50 rounds. No thought given to proper gun handling, no real thoughts to safety, no practice drawing the gun cleanly etc. some of these folks are more a danger to themselves. They couldn’t hit a 12 inch target at 15 yards. Probably couldn’t hit the backstop with a double action revolver.

Have had my permit for better than 30 years. Never carried much in the past but the last 5 years or so it’s been pretty much every day. With the compact high capacity striker fired pistols available now and the advancements in holsters CC Is a lot more convenient these days.

edit. I’ll add that a lot have no idea about ammo. You need to be very specific as to ammo for your intentions. Tons of guys are EDC with FMJ ammo. I just shake my head.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> True, lots of guys buy a gun and start to carry after shooting 50 rounds. No thought given to proper gun handling, no real thoughts to safety, no practice drawing the gun cleanly etc. some of these folks are more a danger to themselves. They couldn’t hit a 12 inch target at 15 yards. Probably couldn’t hit the backstop with a double action revolver.
> 
> Have had my permit for better than 30 years. Never carried much in the past but the last 5 years or so it’s been pretty much every day. With the compact high capacity striker fired pistols available now and the advancements in holsters CC Is a lot more convenient these days.
> 
> edit. I’ll add that a lot have no idea about ammo. You need to be very specific as to ammo for your intentions. Tons of guys are EDC with FMJ ammo. I just shake my head.


One of my favorite YouTube channels is "The Turkey's Opinion". He is a very knowledgeable gun guy (former dealer, etc.) and he did a really good video about Concealed Carry Permits after Ohio announced Constitutional Carry. Basically, while he admitted that was good for Ohio he likes the idea of the permit and having a permit. I agreed with him. As much as it is hated by a lot of the 2A hard-liners, I'm NOT opposed to some form of mandatory training for CCW. Most of us older folks grew up with guns in the house and learned respect and safe handling from an early age. But there are a lot of new gun owners out there whose only "training" is watching all the John Wick films. I'd be really in favor of some form of mandatory training if it gets us to a national carry permit. (Though we know certain states will NEVER go for that.) All that said, I make it a practice to regularly practice with my carry guns and am super aware of safety. I also hope I NEVER have to use my concealed weapon. Ever. But I'm not going to stand by and be a victim of some doper from Reading either.


----------



## nicko

I admittedly do not have enough time behind handguns at the range to feel comfortable carrying. And if it was something I was serious about, I would want to take classes / get proper training before doing so.


----------



## jacobh

My dad was a cop for 18 yrs and use to qualify other officers on shooting. I use to go and they taught me how to shoot. I do rather well and know most things about shooting and carrying. I just never did. I actually got my CC because I’d go hunting and if u put a gun on your seat and throw your coat on it it’s now “concealed”. Only reason I ever got one. But getting into the courthouse is insane and the vulture parking police are ridiculous so I let it lapse


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> My dad was a cop for 18 yrs and use to qualify other officers on shooting. I use to go and they taught me how to shoot. I do rather well and know most things about shooting and carrying. I just never did. I actually got my CC because I’d go hunting and if u put a gun on your seat and throw your coat on it it’s now “concealed”. Only reason I ever got one. But getting into the courthouse is insane and the vulture parking police are ridiculous so I let it lapse


I was just going to go through this, I have let mine lapse but I like to have it just because I do have guns in the car quite often. Just makes everything easier when I have the permit.


----------



## jacobh

Yep I mean it’s so simple to do. Guns on seat u take a sweatshirt off and throw it in back not thinking and u are now carrying a concealed weapon!!! I’d hope most cops wouldn’t bust u for that but u just don’t know


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Yep I mean it’s so simple to do. Guns on seat u take a sweatshirt off and throw it in back not thinking and u are now carrying a concealed weapon!!! I’d hope most cops wouldn’t bust u for that but u just don’t know


Scott You never know. Surprised you would forgo the cheap permit because of being stubborn over a parking ticket that was your fault because of where you parked. If you do get in trouble because of having a loaded gun with you or whatever the case might be. That ticket will seem like nothing compared to the headache you’ll have.


----------



## jacobh

I get lost in town down there and parked on the road across from a dentist office. That was a residential parking area??? How is it residential if there’s a business?? I don’t think it even has to be loaded. I don’t drive with a loaded shotgun in my truck but it’s still concealed if it’s unloaded I believe


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Yep I mean it’s so simple to do. Guns on seat u take a sweatshirt off and throw it in back not thinking and u are now carrying a concealed weapon!!! I’d hope most cops wouldn’t bust u for that but u just don’t know


Actually by today's PA gun laws, a loaded gun in (or on) any form of transportation is considered a concealed weapon. It doesn't even have to be covered. A lot of people that like "open carry" don't realize this is the case. In a car, on a bike, horse and buggy, a horse . . any form of transportation. The rules around unloaded handgun transportation when you don't have a permit are a lot more stringent then people realize too.


----------



## Mathias

You can always say your handgun *identifies *as a water pistol. Seems plausible in todays wackadoodle society.


----------



## dougell

A gun does you no good unless you carry it.Depending on where you hang out,you may never need it but it only takes one time to wish you did.I would never be without a cc permit.It's a constitutional right that I feel everyone should exercise.I agree with Billy 100%.The options are almost endless today with nice cc weapons and holsters.Most criminals are cowards and the more people carrying,the safer we all are.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> You can always say your handgun *identifies *as a water pistol. Seems plausible in todays wackadoodle society.


Cordless hole puncher.


----------



## dougell

It's actually shocking how many people around here pack heat.I'll bet 60% of the people who come in my office are armed and the violent crime rate around here is pretty low.No way would I venture in Philly without a concealed weapon.


----------



## jacobh

Mr. October said:


> Actually by today's PA gun laws, a loaded gun in (or on) any form of transportation is considered a concealed weapon. It doesn't even have to be covered. A lot of people that like "open carry" don't realize this is the case. In a car, on a bike, horse and buggy, a horse . . any form of transportation. The rules around unloaded handgun transportation when you don't have a permit are a lot more stringent then people realize too.


So my unloaded gun in back seat isn’t a concealed weapon? I’m just asking because I’m really not sure? Doug I don’t go anywhere lol. I don’t deal well with crowds so I go hunting and every now and then out to eat but that’s about it lol. Im what they call a non social person


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> It's actually shocking how many people around here pack heat.I'll bet 60% of the people who come in my office are armed and the violent crime rate around here is pretty low.No way would I venture in Philly without a concealed weapon.


Doug, your an insurance guy. What is your take on self protection insurance? Any first hand knowledge of claims? The way things are headed I'm thinking it might be worth while, God forbid some self defense is needed.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> *that’s correct I bought the battery one so I’ll pull the rechargeable out the battery one in and then recharge the battery. I use Verizon and have a ATT card here if u want it. Here’s the battery pack. They’re $10 on their site*


Thanks for the heads up and offer they should be sending me a replacement for that one. 

We will get to testing how long the recharge lasts and the efficiency of the solar panel this spring and summer. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Like any insurance,other than life insurance,it's like rolling the dice on a craps table.Anything accidental with a gun should be covered on your homeowners but if forced to have to defend yourself in a criminal matter,it probably wouldn't be a bad idea.Interestingly,I've never had a single person ask me about it.

I think a lot of it really depends on where you live or where you have to defend yourself.Justifiably shoot a black guy in Philly and you may wish you hadn't.In most rural areas with a concervative DA,you'd probably be OK with a justifiable shooting.Before you squeeze that trigger,it would probably be prudent t really know the lasws.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> It's actually shocking how many people around here pack heat.I'll bet 60% of the people who come in my office are armed and the violent crime rate around here is pretty low.No way would I venture in Philly without a concealed weapon.


Come to some of the areas that I see for work. You’ll never step foot in Philly again.


----------



## dougell

A good friend of mine who was an inner city Philly cop had a camp up here.The stories he used to tell me made me cringe.He got in a shootout with two guys about 10 years ago and killed one of them.They fired over 40 rounds at him.His sister was a uniformed officer and her and her partner got boxed into an alley and their car
got riddled.Luckily neither of them were hurt.He was several years younger than me but retired a few years ago and bought a farm below Clarion.He literally smokes one cigarette after the other.

I actually avoid any urban area.I much prefer agriculture over culture.


----------



## nicko

Philly has some really nice areas but it can change very quickly, sometimes literally from one block to the next. Our son got a good offer to go to Temple U. but he wasn't interested and we're glad he opted to go else where. A student down there got shot and killed back in November while returning from Thanksgiving break and unloading his car.


----------



## Johnboy60

My oldest went to check out Temples dental school years back and the first thing they told them was which streets not to go down. He ended up choosing Pitt instead.


----------



## dougell

When I run into a store,I don't even turn my truck off,let alone lock my doors.The last time I was near Philly was for a rodeo close to Atlantic city.I took the wrong bridge crossing the Delaware and ended up on I95 north.I stopped at a gas station to get directions and the guy didn't speak a lick of English.I wouldn't last a week in that enviroment.I just hate cities,all of them.I won a trip to Vancouver a few years ago.I packed two cans of snuff so I didn't get hung up at customs.I ran out of snuff the next day and before I became homocidal,figured I'd just walk to a convenience store and grab a roll.It was $37 a can lol.Pittsburgh isn't a bad city as far as cities go but a few hours is all I can take.


----------



## Pyme

I can't believe somebody wouldn't renew a concealed carry permit over the hassle of parking.

One day out of every five years......

Take your wife to lunch, have her circle the block a few times while you run inside to take care of the paperwork.

Tell your buddy you're taking him out for a couple beers, have him drive your truck around the block a few times.

Lots of excuses to never even have to turn off the ignition, let alone find a parking spot.


----------



## dougell

Johnboy60 said:


> My oldest went to check out Temples dental school years back and the first thing they told them was which streets not to go down. He ended up choosing Pitt instead.


My brother is 4 years older than me and went to Pitt.I went to see him one weekend before he graduated.We were walking back to his apartment from a party and he said,when we get to this corner,run if I say run.We get there and a bunch of upstanding bloods or crypts(forget which hood)started whipping rocks at us lol.They literally had piles of rocks and any white guy that walked through would get stoned.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> We get there and a bunch of upstanding bloods or crypts(forget which hood)started whipping rocks at us lol.They literally had piles of rocks and any white guy that walked through would get stoned.


Aaaahhh, the good old days.

It was a kinder, gentler era back then.

Back when gangs were friendly, and only hit people with rocks. 😅

I miss those days..... 😎


----------



## 12-Ringer

My contribution to the recent topic



https://www.yahoo.com/news/74-old-homeowner-shoots-16-160415274.html


----------



## CBB

Man this thread has taken such a depressing turn...

So much so, I had to go buy my fishing license and bucket trout permit.....joking

Absolutely had no intention of fishing for stocked fish but my boy texted and asked if we were going. initially I said no.. but a day later I reconsidered and decided I better take him up. He's 18 and spends a little less time with his ol man than he used to...


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> So my unloaded gun in back seat isn’t a concealed weapon? I’m just asking because I’m really not sure? Doug I don’t go anywhere lol. I don’t deal well with crowds so I go hunting and every now and then out to eat but that’s about it lol. Im what they call a non social person


It IS supposed to be cased. But it would not be considered "concealed".


----------



## jacobh

Pyme said:


> I can't believe somebody wouldn't renew a concealed carry permit over the hassle of parking.
> 
> One day out of every five years......
> 
> Take your wife to lunch, have her circle the block a few times while you run inside to take care of the paperwork.
> 
> Tell your buddy you're taking him out for a couple beers, have him drive your truck around the block a few times.
> 
> Lots of excuses to never even have to turn off the ignition, let alone find a parking spot.


Believe it. Here’s the thing I don’t use it. It’s 40 min from my house about. If I used it I’d probably renew it but honestly what’s the point?


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> It's actually shocking how many people around here pack heat.I'll bet 60% of the people who come in my office are armed and the violent crime rate around here is pretty low.No way would I venture in Philly without a concealed weapon.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Philly has some really nice areas but it can change very quickly, sometimes literally from one block to the next. Our son got a good offer to go to Temple U. but he wasn't interested and we're glad he opted to go else where. A student down there got shot and killed back in November while returning from Thanksgiving break and unloading his car.


By a street thug with a criminal record who was out on bail from a previous violent crime AND wasn't supposed to be in possession of a gun.


----------



## jacobh

12-Ringer said:


> My contribution to the recent topic
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/74-old-homeowner-shoots-16-160415274.html


No CC needed there. That said laws must have changed. I know it could be used for self defense but a guy running away shooting him again? Not sure how that would really hold up in court


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> My brother is 4 years older than me and went to Pitt.I went to see him one weekend before he graduated.We were walking back to his apartment from a party and he said,when we get to this corner,run if I say run.We get there and a bunch of upstanding bloods or crypts(forget which hood)started whipping rocks at us lol.They literally had piles of rocks and any white guy that walked through would get stoned.


I went to a bachelor party in Baltimore shortly after graduation from college. I got lost. That was way before cell phones so I pulled over and called the party planner from a pay phone on the corner. He asked "Where are you?" I gave him the street corner (don't remember them now). He said "Get back in your car, drive 10 blocks in _any _direction and call me back." I think the phone was still hanging in mid-air as I drove off.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Doug, your an insurance guy. What is your take on self protection insurance? Any first hand knowledge of claims? The way things are headed I'm thinking it might be worth while, God forbid some self defense is needed.


I carry US Law Shield but mostly for the fact that you have an 800 number to call that a Lawyer familiar with your State's gun and concealed carry laws is going to answer. 

The most important thing any attorney will tell you in the event of using a firearm for self defense (whether you fire it or not) is to lawyer up and shut. It's okay to say you will cooperate and file a full report but only AFTER you work with your attorney. It may mean spending a night in jail. So be it. Even if you shot some dude who came at you with a broad sword with the intent of chopping your head off. Lawyer up and shut up.


----------



## rogersb

I'm a teacher. What are the laws for someone with a CCW there? Like can I keep one in my car, I know I can't have it in the building.


----------



## Pyme

rogersb said:


> I'm a teacher. What are the laws for someone with a CCW there? Like can I keep one in my car, I know I can't have it in the building.


Don't ask for, accept, rely on, or believe, _any_ "legal" advice you get from random strangers using pseudonyms on the internet.

_Especially_ regarding things that hold the rest of your life in prison in the balance.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Believe it. Here’s the thing I don’t use it. It’s 40 min from my house about. If I used it I’d probably renew it but honestly what’s the point?


My courthouse is about the same distance.

The point, for me, is that I prefer to be responsible for my own safety, and definitely prefer to live if the wrong guy decides to confront me if I find myself in the wrong place at the wrong time.

That's just me....

Remember, when seconds count, the police are only minutes away.....


----------



## nicko

rogersb said:


> I'm a teacher. What are the laws for someone with a CCW there? Like can I keep one in my car, I know I can't have it in the building.


You may want refer to your school district code of conduct for teachers or your union rep. In this day and age, I can see having a firearm on school grounds reasons for immediate firing.


----------



## jacobh

Pyme said:


> My courthouse is about the same distance.
> 
> The point, for me, is that I prefer to be responsible for my own safety, and definitely prefer to live if the wrong guy decides to confront me if I find myself in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> That's just me....
> 
> Remember, when seconds count, the police are only minutes away.....


Hey I’m all for CC issue with me is I won’t carry anyways so it lapsed. Just zero interest in carrying. I have zero issues with guys carrying though


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Hey I’m all for CC issue with me is I won’t carry anyways so it lapsed. Just zero interest in carrying. I have zero issues with guys carrying though


My thoughts mirror yours Scott. I just have no desire to carry. To each his / her own


----------



## AjPUNISHER

CBB said:


> Man this thread has taken such a depressing turn...
> 
> So much so, I had to go buy my fishing license and bucket trout permit.....joking
> 
> Absolutely had no intention of fishing for stocked fish but my boy texted and asked if we were going. initially I said no.. but a day later I reconsidered and decided I better take him up. He's 18 and spends a little less time with his ol man than he used to...


My bad, never realized mentioning a hostage situation would spark this much conversation. 

We had fish talk going for a lil' bit but it didn't last as long as I thought it would.

I don't envy anybody going out tomorrow if it's still supposed to stay as windy as it has been.


----------



## Pyme

AjPUNISHER said:


> I don't envy anybody going out tomorrow ....


I love to flyfish.

You won't find me anywhere _near_ a stream for the next week...... 😵🤢


----------



## Mathias

Coming along here in Tn
Frost on the ground here this morning.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Coming along here in Tn
> Frost on the ground here this morning.
> View attachment 7602828
> View attachment 7602829


 That place is looking almost ready for an event!


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> I'm a teacher. What are the laws for someone with a CCW there? Like can I keep one in my car, I know I can't have it in the building.











Guns and School Zones | Pennsylvania - U.S. LawShield


Before you drop your kids off at school or go watch their basketball game, make sure you read up on Pennsylvania gun laws. Don't carry if... Read more now!




www.uslawshield.com












Concealed Carry in PA | Practice Areas | FICG


Contact the Firearms Industry Consulting Group for both Information and Issues surrounding both concealed and open-carry laws in PA




firearmsindustryconsultinggroup.com






https://princelaw.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/pa-firearms2006_dec.pdf




You're a teacher...don't do it!!

Your livelihood could be at risk, including your professional certification...the gray in this area is simply too gray to risk it...based on the tenor of some of the recent responses I wouldn't be too surprised if someone chimes in about the potential loss of life vs. loss of livelihood, so here is my eye roll in advance....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Coming along here in Tn
> Frost on the ground here this morning.
> View attachment 7602828
> View attachment 7602829


Man, that looks great Matt....I bet you and your wife are very proud!!!!!!


----------



## jacobh

I remember being young u settled disputes with fists. Issue nowadays are u can’t do that now without being arrested so people resort to extreme measures!!!


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> I remember being young u settled disputes with fists.


Actually, I wish it was still that easy.

Hand out an azz-whooping, or take one. But you lived to do it again another day.

The problem now is that your common petty street thug doesn't stop at that point. They think nothing of going straight to killing somebody.

So I choose to be prepared. It's definitely my last option, but I have the option available to me, rather than to be on the losing end of a killing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

How ironic give this conversation…buddy just texted me police presence on stream to address an altercation involving two adults, 3 juveniles and a 20” golden palomino trout[emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]

Glad I’m hosting my daughters after prom sleep-over and trust me ….I never thought I’d say that….just about out of cinnamon apple French toast, bacon has been gone (lol)


----------



## jacobh

Agreed I’ve whooped some and I’ve taken a shot or two. Difference was afterwards we respected one another. Kinda learned our lessons and moved on. Now it builds and builds until they explode


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Agreed I’ve whooped some and I’ve taken a shot or two. Difference was afterwards we respected one another. Kinda learned our lessons and moved on. Now it builds and builds until they explode


Exactly. 

Simpler times.

Deal with it, lick your wounds, move on. 

I think some of the problem today is that these thugs have never really experienced a "fight", and a good old azz-whooping. They're brought up from the beginning to think that deadly violence is the starting point.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> How ironic give this conversation…buddy just texted me police presence on stream to address an altercation involving two adults, 3 juveniles and a 20” golden palomino trout[emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


Stupid, on so many levels. 😵‍💫

Fighting over a fish, setting an example for the kids, on and on.... 



12-Ringer said:


> Glad I’m hosting my daughters after prom sleep-over and trust me ….I never thought I’d say that….just about out of cinnamon apple French toast, bacon has been gone (lol)


Let me guess...... who ate the last piece of bacon..... 🥓 😄


----------



## Mr. October

Is today not opening day of trout season!? We had some errands this morning that took us by normally popular opening day locations and I didn't see even a single fisherman.


----------



## jacobh

Pyme said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Simpler times.
> 
> Deal with it, lick your wounds, move on.
> 
> I think some of the problem today is that these thugs have never really experienced a "fight", and a good old azz-whooping. They're brought up from the beginning to think that deadly violence is the starting point.


Hey u learn a lot from a azz whooping. U learn respect. Perfect example neighbor kid called my wife the C word one night then wouldn’t stop. I walked down got in his face and 1st thing out of his mouth was I’m a minor. Well he’s now not a minor and now of course he hides because I know he’s 18. Kids have zero respect and nobody can teach them. They’re entitled


----------



## 12-Ringer

The rainbow warrior strikes early in the delayed harvest areas outside of Coudersport. Likely one of the deadliest flies we use. My cousin landed this nice one, said he’s the only one on the water with a flyrod.


----------



## Pyme

Rainbow Warrior is a _killer_.


----------



## Billy H

The stocked lake down here is usually wall to wall. I rolled down early this morning to scope out the spectical. Not many there, way less than half the normal crowd.


----------



## jacobh

I think making it statewide prevents the crowds as guys can go local. Same as Special reg areas. Everyone flocks because u can hunt early then late season


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^*Exactly^^^^

There would be 10-more guys on the bend here, but instead they’re in Potter on Pine Creek and crashing at this air BNB..









Airbnb: Vacation Rentals, Cabins, Beach Houses, Unique Homes & Experiences







www.airbnb.com


----------



## ZDC

Went to the covered bridge and wend down below the rapids. 

Caught a total of 15 including the 2 I kept. ( All between 12 and 16 inches ) the ones I kept were 16 and 13.something inches. 

Later when people started leaving I went under the bridge and got 4 for more. 

Probably going to be going out this evening with some buddies. ( Gotta get rid of the fishing bug ) 










The smoker is gonna be doing some work tonight.


----------



## CBB

Little cold this morning, but nice day. Ended up with my boy, my dad and one of my boys buddies. Only managed 2 fish and my boy caught both. Lunch at cougar bobs and back home.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Pyme said:


> I love to flyfish.
> 
> You won't find me anywhere _near_ a stream for the next week...... 😵🤢


I've done my fair share of it for trout, works pretty damn well in the river for smallies too.

I'm imagining anybody out with a flyrod would have had a rough go of it for most of this past week, turned out being a pretty damn nice day today though!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jacobh said:


> I remember being young u settled disputes with fists. Issue nowadays are u can’t do that now without being arrested so people resort to extreme measures!!!


Sounds like the good ol' days to me. One of the last issues I had with somebody in school I escalated to de-escalate. I picked him up off his feet and put him against the wall, that was the end of it. I graduated in 98' and disputes were starting to get cracked down on hard back then. Kids starting meeting elsewhere after school to settle things.

My moms dad was born in 1922. When he was in school he had a teacher drag him down the stairs and he ended dragging the teacher back up the stairs by his hair. I'd have loved to have seen him do that!


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> We had fish talk going for a lil' bit but it didn't last as long as I thought it would.


My family wrapped up a bit ago…wife, 2 kids, and father-in-law…20 trout filleted. …some good eating coming up!


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> My family wrapped up a bit ago…wife, 2 kids, and father-in-law…20 trout filleted. …some good eating coming up!


[emoji15]
Damn, never successfully hooked one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Well today was probably the best day I've had for trout fishing total being 21 trout

The first 15 we're from the first hour of the season where I caught Pyme's lunker and the other decent trout. 

I worked my way back to the truck catching 4 more 

After lunch I came back and caught another 2 and lost a Goldie on the bank ( didn't count it ) 

So in all 21 trout, very fun day of fishing. 

Brother caught 10
One friend got 9 
Other friend got 12 
And 30 people tried to be best friends with us and climb into our fishing holes . Lol.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Well today was probably the best day I've had for trout fishing total being 21 trout
> And 30 people tried to be best friends with us and climb into our fishing holes . Lol.


Congrats on a great day!

My kids actually left the stream for a bit due to rude people literally coming and fishing in front of them. When grown people think it’s acceptable to act that way, something is terribly wrong. Sportsman are literally their own worst enemy; just too many people that needed to be spanked in their preschool years but weren’t.


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats on a great day!
> 
> My kids actually left the stream for a bit due to rude people literally coming and fishing in front of them. When grown people think it’s acceptable to act that way, something is terribly wrong. Sportsman are literally their own worst enemy; just too many people that needed to be spanked in their preschool years but weren’t.


Haha , that's why I left around 9 , got an early lunch, and came back at noon when everyone was gone. 

Every time I caught one everyone would take a step closer.lol


----------



## CBB

Tionesta Creek was nice. People spread out. Noone crowding each other. Everyone had plenty of room.


----------



## hobbs4421

Mr. October said:


> Exactly. I know several folks that buy tags every year and don't spend more than a few hours in the woods. Some of the folks that come to our camp expect me and others to "put them in a good spot". I'm not a guide. You want a good spot then go up and scout. That's how I found my spots and I'm done giving them away to others.


I hear ya! Several people who know my family and have hunted our lease over the years expect me to put them on a good spot, but they never put in any time in the off season and they do not contribute at all to the property. Lol, It can be frustrating


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> ....where I caught Pyme's lunker ......


Not mine my friend.

He was only my friend for a short while on a little canoe ride. 

Now he acts like a stranger. Every time I go back looking for him, he wants nothing to do with me! 😵‍💫


----------



## Pyme

CBB said:


> Tionesta Creek was nice. People spread out. Noone crowding each other. Everyone had plenty of room.


Different parts of the state tend to have different mentalities, and manners.


----------



## jacobh

LTG that’s why we stopped fishing. When Jake was like 5 we had been at the creek since like 4am to get our spot. At 7:55 in comes a guy stands between my buddy and my son!!! Well he was told not so politely to move or he’d be swimming. He then moved and went across the creek from Jake. My buddy put down his rod and told the guy by the time he gets over there if he’s not gone he’s going in the water. Buddy is a big boy. So he started up stream to cross and the guy left. I’m just not about to fight anymore over a fish I don’t even keep


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Not mine my friend.
> 
> He was only my friend for a short while on a little canoe ride.
> 
> Now he acts like a stranger. Every time I go back looking for him, he wants nothing to do with me! 😵‍💫


Next time I go back to visit your ol pals I'll tell them that you would like to meet up. Lol


----------



## TauntoHawk

Well no fishing for me this weekend, I had the inspection at the cabin. A few small things to sort out as a result but nothing major or alarming. Good to get a second walk about to keep getting a feel for the layout.























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Beautiful place there!!


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Next time I go back to visit your ol pals I'll tell them that you would like to meet up. Lol


Please do.

Tell them I miss them.

Tell them not to be such strangers.


----------



## Pyme

TauntoHawk said:


> Well no fishing for me this weekend, I had the inspection at the cabin. A few small things to sort out as a result but nothing major or alarming. Good to get a second walk about to keep getting a feel for the layout.


When do you start accepting visitors? 😎

Very nice! 👍


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Please do.
> 
> Tell them I miss them.
> 
> Tell them not to be such strangers.


Will do 👍


----------



## hobbs4421

Pyme said:


> I can't believe somebody wouldn't renew a concealed carry permit over the hassle of parking.
> 
> One day out of every five years......
> 
> Take your wife to lunch, have her circle the block a few times while you run inside to take care of the paperwork.
> 
> Tell your buddy you're taking him out for a couple beers, have him drive your truck around the block a few times.
> 
> Lots of excuses to never even have to turn off the ignition, let alone find a parking spot.


Agreed! Would never be without my permit. Things are getting worse by the day and I do t leave home without a pistol on my side. I have a family to protect and I wouldn’t be confident without a concealed firearm.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Pyme said:


> When do you start accepting visitors?
> 
> Very nice!


I'll be strategically starting with skilled labor and folks who have access in Potter , I'm about 8min from the state line in Steuben. 

My priority is the cabin, there's a few right away projects and I want to maximize use and enjoyment for my whole family. 

It will be a feel out year for hunting, getting some stands set, planting a few food plots, and develop the long term plan. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Please do.
> 
> Tell them I miss them.
> 
> Tell them not to be such strangers.


Are you going to be taking part in the 2nd and 3rd round of trout stocking


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Nate, beautiful place, best of luck.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Well no fishing for me this weekend, I had the inspection at the cabin. A few small things to sort out as a result but nothing major or alarming. Good to get a second walk about to keep getting a feel for the layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Wow! That's a beautiful place.


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Well no fishing for me this weekend, I had the inspection at the cabin. A few small things to sort out as a result but nothing major or alarming. Good to get a second walk about to keep getting a feel for the layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Congrats! That looks awesome!


----------



## Pyme

TauntoHawk said:


> I'll be strategically starting with skilled labor ....


I can pound a nail as good as anybody.

A thumb nail usually. 🤕

Seriously, my father was an ironworker then a general contractor, and I grew up with tools in my hands since the time I could walk. I've been drafted into countless "Hey, I'm putting a roof on my house....", "Hey, can you help me pour some concrete....", "Hey, I need help wiring a new shop....." projects, usually for all the beer you can drink. 

And I don't drink beer! 🤯😵‍💫


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Are you going to be taking part in the 2nd and 3rd round of trout stocking


Any time they float stock, you're likely to find me there in a canoe.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Any time they float stock, you're likely to find me there in a canoe.


Make sure to drop off all the big ones under the covered bridge for me. Lol


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Make sure to drop off all the big ones under the covered bridge for me. Lol


You need to start flyfishing. 

There's three miles of "big ones", just waiting for you. All upstream of the covered bridge. 😉


----------



## Mathias

Final cleanup yesterday, can’t wait to go home and relax! Super proud of them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> You need to start flyfishing.
> 
> There's three miles of "big ones", just waiting for you. All upstream of the covered bridge. 😉


I'll just float a trout magnet or a rubber worm. (Don't normally use them but will if I'm fishing along the train tracks) 

I have a old fly rod but haven't used it for a while , one because I suck at using one and 2 because using the method my dad taught me and grandpa taught him has been working. ( We use a secret bait that really isn't that secret but nobody uses , its widely overlooked and seems way to cheep to be good , caught 20/21 with it on Saturday)


----------



## nicko

Looks outstanding Matt!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome Matt!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Somebody sent me this.....I hate those damn things.....


----------



## CBB

Just looking at that pic and I get itchy... 

But.... that looks like a decent idea to catch them


----------



## jacobh

I read they don’t crawl down so just imagine how many above the ankles if they were in the weeds


----------



## rogersb

I've only had 1 on me so far and none on the dogs. I know it's just a matter of time until they're like stripper glitter - how did that get there?


----------



## CBB

Internet search called this stuff seersucker sedge. Says it's deer resistant. Not based on what I see tonight. They were hitting it pretty hard. Some clumps eaten down to nubs. 

Anyone else ever see this stuff as deer browse?


----------



## ZDC

I could roll around in a pile of ticks and wouldn't find one on me , my brother on the other hand will look outside and get 10 ticks. 

Now on the other side of things, every mosquito in a five mile radius seems to find me in the summer 🙁

I wonder why that is 🤔


----------



## nicko

Was going through pictures at our parents house and came across some I have not seen in a long time.

This one is the deer that lit my deer hunting fire. Hunted deer a lot before this but was never really serious about it to the point of understanding I had to adapt to wind, weather, movement patterns, etc.

2001… Potter County… The processor I took the deer to threw the rack out so this is the only recollection I have of it. Smaller than I remember.

Interesting and ridiculous story with this buck … The buck to the right in this pic walked out in the field that I was watching but I was too busy doing push-ups on the ground because I was worried I was missing out on workouts. Next thing I hear as my chest is parallel to the ground… Boom boom boom!!!!! I jumped up to see that buck limping away (WTH did that come from????). as the guy we were hunting with was lighting it up. He eventually dropped it but and while he was on the other side of the field looking for the buck in the tree line, the buck I am in the picture with came barreling out and gave me a good shot.

Disregard my 3-musketeers stache.


----------



## jacobh

Goes to show u Nick it’s the memories not the size of the rack that matters!!!! Great pic


----------



## nicko

I got back into archery and bowhunting in 2005. My parents had bought me a bear whitetail compound for my 16th birthday but after a couple of years of attempting bow hunting, I fell off as college and girls and typical adolescent buffoonery took over my life. Now an adult with a wife and house and responsibilities, I sold a car that had been collecting dust in our driveway and took the cash to now-defunct French Creek Outfitters on the eve of the archery season and bought a bow, arrows, target, release……everything needed to shoot. There were guys stacked up at the counter but the archery dept was good about not pushing you out the door….. they took care of one customer at a time. I walked out the door with a Parker Buckhunter and visions of archery hunting in my head. I said I wouldn’t buy my archery tag until I felt I was shooting decent enough to hunt. Come late October, I deemed myself hunt-ready (I wasn’t) and bought my archery tag and a bunch of new camo at Cabelas.

I didn’t know what I was doing but on my first hunt on 10/27/2005 I was seeing deer and it was nothing at all like hunting with a rifle in December. It was so much better. I launched two arrows that season at one doe and luckily missed terribly on both shots……one above her ass and other low and behind her rear leg joint. I managed to sink both of those arrows into trees and lost two NAP spitfires. I had no business hunting that year but I was out and learning.

October 19, 2006, I stumbled around the woods that day walking past multiple areas of fresh sign and not knowing where I wanted to set up or what I wanted to do. I decided to set up on a powerline in the afternoon and about 5:30pm, I heard movement and when I looked down, I had a doe 15 yards away. Somehow I managed to keep my **** together to get myself in a position for a shot and sent a grim reaper razor tip through her chest at 10 yards. I was astonished to see her drop dead within 50 yards.

My first archery deer. Hooked! I called my buddy from the stand and literally could not even form words. It was like I was at the dentist and my whole mouth had been shot up with Novacaine… I was a stumbling bumbling mess over come with adrenaline and couldn’t even speak properly. It was a rush unlike anything I’ve ever experienced.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I like this change of pace Nick!
Push-ups while deer hunting, I haven't heard that one before, but that is a little ridiculous 

I don't have a very interesting or ridiculous tale about my first deer (a fork horn) but I was 13 and dad was right next to me in "The Hotel" stand when I shot it.  

Disregard my typical lack of a smile... and the elmer fudd looking hat!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

1996 or 1997? was the first year I archery hunted and killed my first deer by bow...but didn't get any pics. I don't know why we were even out that day as it was pouring down rain!!!. I had built myself a blind against a giant tree, made out of pine brows to stay out of the rain. I didn't expect to see anything but to my surprise 4 doe came my way that morning. I shot the nearest one at 16 or so yds but made a less than perfect shot, hitting one lung and the liver. She ended up going over by my dad and laying down, she was laboring pretty hard to keep her head up and he thought she was going to die right there. She was a tad far for him to finish off when she seemed to spook and went up the hill... but died on top. All told she went about 250yds and we'd likely have never found her if my dad hadn't seen where she went since the blood trail was getting washed away.

I have pics for my 2nd archery doe and first archery buck. It was 1999 and the first of many archery deer to come from that property in consecutive years. I had notched me a board and wedged it into a tree right next to a deer trail. Brushed in the front pretty good but I was no further then 5-6ft off the ground. My first hunt from it, I had a doe come by that if I had been kneeling down, I could have touched her back as she went by. I left her keep going a bit further and made a perfect shot at maybe 5 or so yds. She never knew she was hit and continued walking in a very small circle till she fell over. I literally watched the life drain from her eyes till she fell.

I was hooked from then on and haven't had a deer not react to being arrowed like that since then. The bloody carnage she left behind was pretty memorable as well.
Though I'm not smiling again I was pleased about both kills. Still hunt with that bow to this day









2 or 3 afternoons later I hunted that board stand again. There was a scrape in front of that stand at about 24 yds that I had pissed in and a busted up small racked 10pt buck came in and worked the scrape and branches. Still not sure how I kept my **** together but when I shot him he took off like a bat out of hell but was down in about 40-45yds. My brother-in-law helped me drag him out and seemed a bit peeved at me for some reason. Maybe because he was hunting about a 150yds from me and hadn't even seen a deer? He said I put him in a bad spot but I can promise you that I didn't!


----------



## vonfoust

Good stuff Nicko and AJ.


----------



## ZDC

This is the only picture of me with my first deer. Was hunting with the neighbor his nephew, and my dad. Shot this fawn with a 20 gauge shotgun ( yes slugs)

I just remember climbing up in the old wooden stand that was about to fall down and I was the only one that would be able to go up and not make it fall down. And as I was climb up my neighbor gave me this advice, " if you see one of their little white asses you'd better shoot it." ( He just meant shoot the first deer you see) 

They were able to push 2 doe up the hill about 60 yards in front of me , looking back I have no clue how I was able to hit it with a single bead sight. But after it was hit it ran 10 yards and was down , double lung. 

After the nephew and my dad came up over the hill they showed me how to gut it. And since it was small made me drag it up to the long driveway. That's when my dad took the picture below. 

( After I got it up to the top of the hill on to the long driveway, the neighbor tossed it into the Gator asking why I shot the other neighbor's dog 😂)




















There is a picture I took of the entrance wound. 

Ps. Nobody give me a hard time about the tag 😂, nobody told me you had to put the tag in it's ear, the nephew fixed it shortly after the picture.


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> This is the only picture of me with my first deer. Was hunting with the neighbor his nephew, and my dad. Shot this fawn with a 20 gauge shotgun ( yes slugs)
> 
> I just remember climbing up in the old wooden stand that was about to fall down and I was the only one that would be able to go up and not make it fall down. And as I was climb up my neighbor gave me this advice, " if you see one of their little white asses you'd better shoot it." ( He just meant shoot the first deer you see)
> 
> They were able to push 2 doe up the hill about 60 yards in front of me , looking back I have no clue how I was able to hit it with a single bead sight. But after it was hit it ran 10 yards and was down , double lung.
> 
> After the nephew and my dad came up over the hill they showed me how to gut it. And since it was small made me drag it up to the long driveway. That's when my dad took the picture below.
> 
> ( After I got it up to the top of the hill on to the long driveway, the neighbor tossed it into the Gator asking why I shot the other neighbor's dog 😂)
> 
> View attachment 7604671
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7604676
> 
> 
> There is a picture I took of the entrance wound.
> 
> Ps. Nobody give me a hard time about the tag 😂, nobody told me you had to put the tag in it's ear, the nephew fixed it shortly after the picture.


Little bit bigger than my first deer. In 1985 we didn't carry camera's, or phones, in the woods though. Not sure if there are any pictures at all.


----------



## jacobh

I’m the same as Chris^^^ but I do have my sons Jake 1st ever deer at 10. Hard to believe it’s been almost 9 years ago


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> I like this change of pace Nick!


Me too…a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Mr. October

This was my first deer. I'm fairly certain it must have been the fall of 1981. Probably my second or third year bowhunting. I was hunting "The bucket stand" on my cousin's farm in South Jesey. It was in a pin oak on the corner of two fields and the deer would often walk the wood edge to the stand which is exactly what happened that evening. I'd missed plenty of deer by then including a couple gimmes by today's standards. But a 5 yard error in range estimation meant something with those old bows and heavy arrows. I can still picture my arrow going an inch or so under a doe that I shot for 10 yards but was actually 15. On the afternoon of my success I studied the 3 deer before me for a long time before deciding to aim for 25 yards. It turned out to be the right choice and I watched the button buck die in the field. My friend Frank walked me through the field dressing and I never looked back. The bow was a Bear Grizzly II.


----------



## yetihunter1

My first deer and my first archery deer…


----------



## Pyme

All these pictures of first deer....

I feel bad, I don't have any of mine. I called George Eastman to come take some for me, but he was busy that day.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

First deer story time. 1985, I was 13. Your tag was (I believe, it has been a while) good for a doe or buck in archery, buck only in rifle. If you shot a doe in archery you were done. Also back then "tree stands" were non-treated 2x4's nailed to a tree and if you were fortunate a small platform where a tree had some branches. OR, you were state of the art and had a Baker (or in our case a "knockoff Baker"). 
Dad's didn't really like to be bothered during their archery hunting so they mostly sent kids off on their own, since we knew where treestands were and mostly knew how to get back either to the car or home. I had assured my Dad when we went our separate ways "I'm buck hunting only. It's early October and I don't want to be done yet."
So my 13 year old self went along towards the stand I had decided I would climb, hopeful the 2x4's were still attached form last year. Along the way I realized there was a deer standing not more than 15 yards inside the woodline. Well, I needed to get a look at this deer, and if it's a buck I'm shooting it. Peeked around a large tree and sure enough it's a deer, but a BIG doe. I just can't pass up the opportunity to shoot a big doe with a bow. Figure if she lets me get an arrow knocked and drawn I'll shoot.
She does, just stands there while I draw. "Holy heck this is happening!" I let loose an arrow, and it hits her, perfect broadside! She lays down right there. It's over! I am the greatest American hunter that eve lived! I have shot a doe, with a bow, without ever getting into the stand. In fact, I now have stalked the biggest doe on the farm and made a perfect 15 yard shot! Wait until everyone hears this!
I peek up in to see her laying there, looking at me. Before I can do anything else she jumps up and takes off. 

Now I have to go get my Dad. Make my way over and he's just getting settled. (That really didn't take much what without any safety harnesses to get in the way)
"I shot a big doe." 
He climbs down after I tell him the story. Take him to where she was. Assuring him the whole time "Well, being the great hunter I am I wasn't going to shoot a doe but she was so big and it was such an easy shot I really couldn't pass it up."
We trail her for about 75 yards when he says "There she is." and pointed to the smallest fawn I have ever seen. 
"This can't be my deer. My deer was big. Maybe someone else shot this one." (We were the only people archery hunting the farm.)
Roll her over and there was my perfect shot, right through the neck, just below the jaw. I cut the esophagus. 
Since there were no antlers I got the hide tanned. Still got it. It doesn't cover much.


----------



## dougell

About 20 years ago I was hunting in Ohio on a guy's land who I know.These guy's strictly kill giants and it was my first time out there,First morning right at daybreak a slammer comes past me at 12 yards,grunting the entire way but it was still too dark to see my pins.He goes into some beech whips behind me and all heck breaks loose as he's obviously chasing a doe.I can hear all kind of chasing and almost nonstop grunting.All goes quiet so I grunt a few time and I hear steady walking coming my way.At 20 yards all I can see is the deer's shoulder and I'm positive it's that buck,which was affirmed when he let's out a low drawn out grunt.Only having a small window,I shoot quick.I hear him crash back in that beech brush and he was actually grunting as he was on the ground.I give it a few minutes,climb down and walk over to see a dinky 5 point laying there lol.Obviously the big one was chasing a little one and not a doe.As it turns out,it was the smallest buck ever killed on that property.My buddy ended up killing the same buck I saw from the same tree on the sunday after our rifle season ended.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> About 20 years ago I was hunting in Ohio on a guy's land who I know.These guy's strictly kill giants and it was my first time out there,First morning right at daybreak a slammer comes past me at 12 yards,grunting the entire way but it was still too dark to see my pins.He goes into some beech whips behind me and all heck breaks loose as he's obviously chasing a doe.I can hear all kind of chasing and almost nonstop grunting.All goes quiet so I grunt a few time and I hear steady walking coming my way.At 20 yards all I can see is the deer's shoulder and I'm positive it's that buck,which was affirmed when he let's out a low drawn out grunt.Only having a small window,I shoot quick.I hear him crash back in that beech brush and he was actually grunting as he was on the ground.I give it a few minutes,climb down and walk over to see a dinky 5 point laying there lol.Obviously the big one was chasing a little one and not a doe.As it turns out,it was the smallest buck ever killed on that property.My buddy ended up killing the same buck I saw from the same tree on the sunday after our rifle season ended.


You're the reason my OH friends always make fun of PA guys shooting little deer. Didja tell em that was a 120" deer in PA?


----------



## dougell

No,I pretty much kept my mouth shut for the rest of the weekend.The friggun thing looked like a goat.I did go out that afternoon and shot the biggest doe I ever laid my eyes on.They weren't impressed with that either.


----------



## nicko

2007. I was beginning my week off from work bow hunting which I told my wife is not a hunting vacation…….it is called rut appreciation week. October 29th on the second day of my week, I relocated about midmorning and after getting my climber set in the tree, started to pull my Browning Illusion up to the stand when halfway up, the tow rope somehow popped loose from the upper cam and the bow dropped straight down landing on the bottom cam and bouncing like a spring. I got down hoping for the best but expecting the worst and got the latter… bottom limb split in two places. Luckily I had a back up bow so I went went home and spent some time getting re-familiar with the BowTech tomkat.

Two days later on Halloween morning, I could not get into the woods early before daybreak so I had a late start. Got settled in my stand by 10:35 AM and realized I forgot my hat so I wore my facemask over my head thinking it somehow gave me a psychological advantage. I did a calling sequence starting off with snapping of branches, doe bleats, the grunt tube, and rattling antlers. By 10:55 AM, this sucker was dead on the ground after coming in looking for the fight and gave me a 12 yard shot. Temperature had ramped up to 70° and I was exhausted after dragging it back to my car. I would leave all my gear on the ground (bow, pack, stand) and drag the deer 50 yards up ahead, stop to go back and get gear and put that on the ground 50 yards ahead of the deer and repeat the process until I got out of the woods.

Still my best bow buck to date.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> No,I pretty much kept my mouth shut for the rest of the weekend.The friggun thing looked like a goat.I did go out that afternoon *and shot the biggest doe* I ever laid my eyes on.*They weren't impressed with that either.*


Tough crowd. 😎😄


----------



## dougell

You'd have to know these guys.The one guy owns 120 acres and has two other smaller farms leased.His house is so full of mounts that he had to start just lining some up on the floor.The smallest are in the 140 range and they go up into the 170's.He hunts every day of the season,baits,used a crossbow or whatever else is legal.Him and his brother really only care about huge racks and never shoot doe.They have nothing against it but they won't waste their time doing it.Just speaking of huge bucks,I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## nicko

2008… One year after my best bow buck… Shingle House Potter County. We had permission at the time to hunt 800+ continguos acres but permissions were dwindling quickly due to change of property ownership, change of property mindset, etc. We were on borrowed time. Our gravy train was coming to an end in a few years but we did not realize it at the time.

I had wounded a doe and lost her on the first day of the gun season and felt terrible about it. If you hunt long enough, it happens but It did not make me feel any better. I had both a buck and a doe tag and did not care which one I filled. I noticed the main logging road up through the center of the property we hunted was heavily pocked with deer tracks and I decided this is where I would set up and it would give me as good of a chance as possible to fill a tag.

Second day of our hunt… And we only hunted two days for gun in potter at that time … Monday and Tuesday. So….. December 1, 2008….. Snow on the ground and snow coming down in the predawn darkness…..I set myself up 50 yards off the logging road where I saw all of the fresh tracks, leaned up against a tree with my back and closed my eyes waiting for legal light. Wind was pushing the snow sideways and was pointy and sharp and stinging the side of my face. At 7:00 AM or a few minutes prior… I heard crunching in the snow and peered over my right shoulder to see at least 1 to 2 bodies of deer. This was a chance to fill a tag and go home with meat. I started twisting to grab the gun and rotate around the tree. By this point, the does caught my excessive movement and were on high alert. I rotated my body fully around the tree into a shooting position and shifted my eyes right to left to see antlers I did not need to think twice about. Shifted the point of the gun and let it rip. I watched the buck lurch forward, run about 50 yards, and plow into the snow. I did not really comprehend the class of buck I shot …..but …..paradise awaited.

I walked up to the deer and couldn’t stop laughing after seeing it. Not in a stupid kind of hunting video kind of way as I was by myself… But mostly because I just could not believe my good fortune. This is my best buck to date ….gun or bow. Clocked in at 138”. My buddies dad who had been experiencing some health/breathing issues was charging up the hill after he heard the shot because he wanted to see what was going on. I couldn’t believe what I was looking at it was waiting to share it with somebody.

By the time he had crested the hill and saw me, he asked “did you shoot”… In a deadpan way, I just nodded saying “yep” with no expression. He kept coming up the hill and when he got over the berm, he saw the deer on the ground with my jacket over his head as I was wanting to make it a surprise for whoever was the first to see it. When he saw that, he looked at me, got a smirk on his face, and said “let’s see it “

Long and short he said it was the biggest buck he had seen taken in potter county in his 35+ years of hunting… He gave me a hug and we enjoyed a lot of laughs and pictures. I have other pictures elsewhere but this is the only two I can retrieve for now.

By the time I returned home to Chester County Pennsylvania, I was a minor celebrity driving around with that buck on the carrier on the back of my Explorer. Guys in the Wawa convenience store would come up to my car and look at it and ask questions. By the time I took it to the processor, every guy working in the shop came out to take a look at it. The closest I will ever come to deer hunting celebrity status.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> First deer story time. 1985, I was 13. Your tag was (I believe, it has been a while) good for a doe or buck in archery, buck only in rifle. If you shot a doe in archery you were done. Also back then "tree stands" were non-treated 2x4's nailed to a tree and if you were fortunate a small platform where a tree had some branches. OR, you were state of the art and had a Baker (or in our case a "knockoff Baker").
> Dad's didn't really like to be bothered during their archery hunting so they mostly sent kids off on their own, since we knew where treestands were and mostly knew how to get back either to the car or home. I had assured my Dad when we went our separate ways "I'm buck hunting only. It's early October and I don't want to be done yet."
> So my 13 year old self went along towards the stand I had decided I would climb, hopeful the 2x4's were still attached form last year. Along the way I realized there was a deer standing not more than 15 yards inside the woodline. Well, I needed to get a look at this deer, and if it's a buck I'm shooting it. Peeked around a large tree and sure enough it's a deer, but a BIG doe. I just can't pass up the opportunity to shoot a big doe with a bow. Figure if she lets me get an arrow knocked and drawn I'll shoot.
> She does, just stands there while I draw. "Holy heck this is happening!" I let loose an arrow, and it hits her, perfect broadside! She lays down right there. It's over! I am the greatest American hunter that eve lived! I have shot a doe, with a bow, without ever getting into the stand. In fact, I now have stalked the biggest doe on the farm and made a perfect 15 yard shot! Wait until everyone hears this!
> I peek up in to see her laying there, looking at me. Before I can do anything else she jumps up and takes off.
> 
> Now I have to go get my Dad. Make my way over and he's just getting settled. (That really didn't take much what without any safety harnesses to get in the way)
> "I shot a big doe."
> He climbs down after I tell him the story. Take him to where she was. Assuring him the whole time "Well, being the great hunter I am I wasn't going to shoot a doe but she was so big and it was such an easy shot I really couldn't pass it up."
> We trail her for about 75 yards when he says "There she is." and pointed to the smallest fawn I have ever seen.
> "This can't be my deer. My deer was big. Maybe someone else shot this one." (We were the only people archery hunting the farm.)
> Roll her over and there was my perfect shot, right through the neck, just below the jaw. I cut the esophagus.
> Since there were no antlers I got the hide tanned. Still got it. It doesn't cover much.


Ha ha ha!!!!!! Funny chit!


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> No,I pretty much kept my mouth shut for the rest of the weekend.The friggun thing looked like a goat.I did go out that afternoon and shot the biggest doe I ever laid my eyes on.They weren't impressed with that either.


Haha! The place I hunted in OH I was very good friends with one guy. It's his family's camp that I would go to. First year there, about the third day. I hadn't shot a deer for a few years with the move to OH, not knowing any place to hunt, first kid being born etc etc. 
First deer that came through, I had a buck and a doe tag. Never even looked to see if it had antlers, about 75 yards out with an inline. I shoot, smoke everywhere, not sure if I hit it or not. Couple guys hear the shot, radio's going. "Yeah, I shot but not sure if I hit *her* or not." We sit it out for a while then two guys who I had only met thenight before come over and help track. SHE only went about 30 yards. Get up to her and it's a spikish kinda forked but not really little buck. The one guy, trying to be nice, says "I think that's an old buck on the downside." Yeah, the downside of 1.5. 
They still have the rack hung up beside a 170ish buck but I haven't made it down for a few years to appreciate it.


----------



## Billy H

Forgive me, not a deer huntin story. 
Went down to the local small lake that was stocked. Fished Monday and Tuesday from the bank. After opening day Hardly a sole there, very unusual. Park ranger told me not many fish were caught. I sat there and watched gangs of cormorants dive and eat fish bigger than I ever thought they could. They were feasting on stocked trout. Probably safe to say a lot of fish were gone before the season even opened. They have become a plague on our lakes here. Time to open season on the gluttons. Ran into a buddy at the ramp on the reservoir here. He is carrying a sling shot in his boat. Great idea. Think one might be in my boat moving forward. Just sayin!


----------



## Mathias

Hmmmm, thanks for the idea Billy, maybe I’ll _finally _catch one.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> 2008… One year after my best bow buck… Shingle House Potter County. We had permission at the time to hunt 800+ continguos acres but permissions were dwindling quickly due to change of property ownership, change of property mindset, etc. We were on borrowed time. Our gravy train was coming to an end in a few years but we did not realize it at the time.
> 
> I had wounded a doe and lost her on the first day of the gun season and felt terrible about it. If you hunt long enough, it happens but It did not make me feel any better. I had both a buck and a doe tag and did not care which one I filled. I noticed the main logging road up through the center of the property we hunted was heavily pocked with deer tracks and I decided this is where I would set up and it would give me as good of a chance as possible to fill a tag.
> 
> Second day of our hunt… And we only hunted two days for gun in potter at that time … Monday and Tuesday. So….. December 1, 2008….. Snow on the ground and snow coming down in the predawn darkness…..I set myself up 50 yards off the logging road where I saw all of the fresh tracks, leaned up against a tree with my back and closed my eyes waiting for legal light. Wind was pushing the snow sideways and was pointy and sharp and stinging the side of my face. At 7:00 AM or a few minutes prior… I heard crunching in the snow and peered over my right shoulder to see at least 1 to 2 bodies of deer. This was a chance to fill a tag and go home with meat. I started twisting to grab the gun and rotate around the tree. By this point, the does caught my excessive movement and were on high alert. I rotated my body fully around the tree into a shooting position and shifted my eyes right to left to see antlers I did not need to think twice about. Shifted the point of the gun and let it rip. I watched the buck lurch forward, run about 50 yards, and plow into the snow. I did not really comprehend the class of buck I shot …..but …..paradise awaited.
> 
> I walked up to the deer and couldn’t stop laughing after seeing it. Not in a stupid kind of hunting video kind of way as I was by myself… But mostly because I just could not believe my good fortune. This is my best buck to date ….gun or bow. Clocked in at 138”. My buddies dad who had been experiencing some health/breathing issues was charging up the hill after he heard the shot because he wanted to see what was going on. I couldn’t believe what I was looking at it was waiting to share it with somebody.
> 
> By the time he had crested the hill and saw me, he asked “did you shoot”… In a deadpan way, I just nodded saying “yep” with no expression. He kept coming up the hill and when he got over the berm, he saw the deer on the ground with my jacket over his head as I was wanting to make it a surprise for whoever was the first to see it. When he saw that, he looked at me, got a smirk on his face, and said “let’s see it “
> 
> Long and short he said it was the biggest buck he had seen taken in potter county in his 35+ years of hunting… He gave me a hug and we enjoyed a lot of laughs and pictures. I have other pictures elsewhere but this is the only two I can retrieve for now.
> 
> By the time I returned home to Chester County Pennsylvania, I was a minor celebrity driving around with that buck on the carrier on the back of my Explorer. Guys in the Wawa convenience store would come up to my car and look at it and ask questions. By the time I took it to the processor, every guy working in the shop came out to take a look at it. The closest I will ever come to deer hunting celebrity status.
> View attachment 7605169
> View attachment 7605170



When are your getting your show . Lol


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Hmmmm, thanks for the idea Billy, maybe I’ll _finally _catch one.
> View attachment 7605315


 Not far fetched, check out the size of the fish.


----------



## hobbs4421

Pyme said:


> Tough crowd. 😎😄


Yeah. It’s interesting how every hunting club/group has their own unwritten rules. Ya might get used to the rules in your own club and then hunt with someone at a new property only to find that you are the odd man out. Been there a time or two. That’s why I prefer to hunt on my own, with a close friend with similar hunting standards or with family.


----------



## ResearchinStuff

First archery buck, taken in PA this past season. 130" P&Y, and the only deer I saw the entirety of archery season. 
Edited to add: 98# of venison into the freezer from this guy.


----------



## 138104

ResearchinStuff said:


> First archery buck, taken in PA this past season. 130" P&Y, and the only deer I saw the entirety of archery season.
> View attachment 7605585


That’s a dandy! Congrats, and welcome to AT and this thread. We talk about anything and everything on this thread. If you don’t mind sharing, what WMU do you hunt and where are you from?


----------



## ResearchinStuff

I live in Lancaster County, hunt mostly in 1A (home) and 5C. The DMA rules in 5B are too obnoxious for me to deal with, as I live just outside the boundary and all of the local public land is inside the DMAs. This deer was killed on public land in 5C, that's as much as I'll say, there's plenty of hunting pressure as-is.


----------



## Gene94

ResearchinStuff said:


> First archery buck, taken in PA this past season. 130" P&Y, and the only deer I saw the entirety of archery season.
> View attachment 7605585


I wouldn't mind a season of seeing only 1 deer like that! Congrats! Gorgeous buck

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

ResearchinStuff said:


> First archery buck, taken in PA this past season. 130" P&Y, and the only deer I saw the entirety of archery season.
> Edited to add: 98# of venison into the freezer from this guy.
> View attachment 7605585


Hell of a buck and on public land no less. Congrats!!


----------



## Pyme

ResearchinStuff said:


> First archery buck, taken in PA this past season. 130" P&Y, and the only deer I saw the entirety of archery season.
> Edited to add: 98# of venison into the freezer from this guy.
> View attachment 7605585


Beautiful buck!

I hope you don't mind me taking the liberty of doing a crop on it to put more attention on you and the buck, and lose a bit of "extra space". 

With that lovely yellow background, it was just crying for a little tuneup. 😉


----------



## ResearchinStuff

Pyme said:


> Beautiful buck!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me taking the liberty of doing a crop on it to put more attention on you and the buck, and lose a bit of "extra space".
> 
> With that lovely yellow background, it was just crying for a little tuneup. 😉
> 
> View attachment 7605655


Doesn't bug me at all, I've got zero talent with a camera.


----------



## nicko

2010. I didn’t punch my buck tag in 2009 but did get two doe that season….one with the bow and one with the rifle.

October 19th…..another day I couldn’t get out early and didn’t step out of my car until close to 10:00am. I hiked up to an oak flat with the LW climber and got the stand set 25 feet up by 10:30am. I had just gotten done screwing two hanger hooks into the tree, one for my pack, one for my bow, and had both the pack and bow pulled up and in the tree. As I was getting my marbles together, I looked down the oak flat and saw a buck coming in on a bee line on the same path I took to the tree. I didn’t even have my release on yet and it was still strapped to the bow. So, I scrambled to get the release unhooked from the bow and on my wrist with as little movement as possible and hope I don’t spook the buck off. It was all coming together too fast so I decided as long as the buck was legal, I was gonna let him have it. He came in with his head down the entire time which allowed me to strap on my release, grab my bow, nock an arrow, and start readying my foot position. At one point, he was at the base of my tree and I was looking straight down at him through the cutouts in the platform. He eventually started to clear the platform and tree and I jumped on the opportunity. 25 feet up in the tree…I sunk my arrow in his boiler room at 4 yards. He bolted into the the laurel thicket ,stopped, and tipped over. Literally a 5 minute hunt. 

Not a pretty part of hunting but after the arrow impact, I I watched as he quickly labored and I listened to the gargling sounds he made while he drowned in his own blood as it filled his lungs. Sometimes, they run and drop out of sight and spare you from witnessing what can be an ugly end to their life. Not the case this time. If you’re going to engage in this blood sport, I think we owe it to the game we hunt to see the results of our actions and decisions so we don’t take our role for granted.

After two stellar seasons in 2007 and 2008, I took a buck in 2010 that was half the rack of the Halloween buck and 1/3 the rack of the Potter gun buck. For a little while, I halfway regretted pulling back the bow on that buck and halfway wished I had held off. But come the end of that 2010-11season, that buck was the only shot opportunity I had all season…..bow or gun. Considering all that, I felt a little bit ashamed that I had gotten wrapped up in antler size and racks and lost sight of the experience.

Enjoy and celebrate every deer.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Forgive me, not a deer huntin story.
> Went down to the local small lake that was stocked. Fished Monday and Tuesday from the bank. After opening day Hardly a sole there, very unusual. Park ranger told me not many fish were caught. I sat there and watched gangs of cormorants dive and eat fish bigger than I ever thought they could. They were feasting on stocked trout. Probably safe to say a lot of fish were gone before the season even opened. They have become a plague on our lakes here. Time to open season on the gluttons. Ran into a buddy at the ramp on the reservoir here. He is carrying a sling shot in his boat. Great idea. Think one might be in my boat moving forward. Just sayin!


They hate them up on the Great Lakes. They’ll clean out 80% or more of fingerling stockings.


----------



## ZDC

Bi
[QUOTE="ResearchinStuff said:


> I live in Lancaster County, hunt mostly in 1A (home) and 5C. The DMA rules in 5B are too obnoxious for me to deal with, as I live just outside the boundary and all of the local public land is inside the DMAs. This deer was killed on public land in 5C, that's as much as I'll say, there's plenty of hunting pressure as-is.


What part of 1A do you hunt

I hunt mainly in Lawrence and a little of mahoning county but go into beaver every now and again


----------



## ResearchinStuff

ZDC said:


> What part of 1A do you hunt
> 
> I hunt mainly in Lawrence and a little of mahoning county but go into beaver every now and again


I'm from Grove City originally, still have access to some private land around there that is highly productive for venison, not so much for antlers. Have a few spots on the gamelands around there and up in 2F, but don't hunt those for deer as much as pheasants.


----------



## 138104

Maybe I have a short memory, but has anyone heard of the Kyriss buck from Montgomery County?









Newly Unearthed 200-Inch Buck Shot in the 1960s Shatters Pennsylvania Typical Record


Pennsylvania's new typical record whitetail buck was shot sometime in the 1960s and was only recently unearthed and scored.




www.wideopenspaces.com


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Maybe I have a short memory, but has anyone heard of the Kyriss buck from Montgomery County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newly Unearthed 200-Inch Buck Shot in the 1960s Shatters Pennsylvania Typical Record
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania's new typical record whitetail buck was shot sometime in the 1960s and was only recently unearthed and scored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wideopenspaces.com


Nope, first I’ve read about it I think?


----------



## Mathias

I thought someone posted about the deer earlier in this thread? There was some talk of a giant found somewhere in Montco in a store or something. Or I could have been daydreaming…..


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I thought someone posted about the deer earlier in this thread? There was some talk of a giant found somewhere in Montco in a store or something. Or I could have been daydreaming…..


 That was a rack found in a Boyertown antique store that originated in a barn with some other antlers in Skippack/ Evensburg barn. Not sure if it’s the same deer.


----------



## ZDC

ResearchinStuff said:


> I'm from Grove City originally, still have access to some private land around there that is highly productive for venison, not so much for antlers. Have a few spots on the gamelands around there and up in 2F, but don't hunt those for deer as much as pheasants.


I think I know which game lands you talking about. (The one with the ponds, Its a great spot for summer bass fishing)

I went there once for deer hunting but wished I brought a shotgun because there were so many squirrel and saw about 6 or so pheasant in the fields. ( But you know if I grabbed the shotgun I would have walked around the corner and seen the biggest buck in PA )


----------



## Billy H

First for this property.


----------



## jacobh

Billy is that near your house? I haven’t seen one yet and hope never to. My dads buddy has them on his property in Oley


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Billy is that near your house? I haven’t seen one yet and hope never to. My dads buddy has them on his property in Oley


That’s about 1/2 mile from my place.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Billy is that near your house? I haven’t seen one yet and hope never to. My dads buddy has them on his property in Oley


Bear in mind that 'yotes have been considered "common" or "abundant" in every county in the lower 48 for something like 20 years.


----------



## jacobh

Pete I have yet to see one on my cameras or in person. I know they say they’re in every county I just can’t believe running cams all year I’ve yet to catch one. Not that I’m complaining


----------



## ZDC

I have a few behind my house. Apparently I have a lot to learn about trapping because I missed 4 coyotes in my traps. Did catch a fox and few dozen ***** though


----------



## Mathias

Well dang it, I kind of like them. Have several up north, and plenty of deer too 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Pete I have yet to see one on my cameras or in person. I know they say they’re in every county I just can’t believe running cams all year I’ve yet to catch one. Not that I’m complaining


We've caught several on camera and "live" so to speak just outside of Downingtown.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Pete I have yet to see one on my cameras or in person. I know they say they’re in every county I just can’t believe running cams all year I’ve yet to catch one. Not that I’m complaining


Bigfoot is supposed pretty prevalent too but nobody seems to have a picture of him either. 🤣😁


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Well dang it, I kind of like them. Have several up north, and plenty of deer too 🤷‍♂️


----------



## nicko

I like hearing them calling in the pre-dawn darkness up in Potter. Just gives the experience more of a wilderness feel.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Bigfoot is supposed pretty prevalent too but nobody seems to have a picture of him either. 🤣😁


I could see this being very popular with the B.F.R.O. 🤣


----------



## AjPUNISHER

This morning didn't help my turkey hunting addiction very much. Heading to a job and saw a tom strutting his stuff for 4 hens in the pouring rain, not 100yds away, another tom doing the same with 3 hens.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> I like hearing them calling in the pre-dawn darkness up in Potter. Just gives the experience more of a wilderness feel.


A few springs back I called one in almost every time I hunted one of my go-to spring turkey spots, it was getting ridiculous. No idea how successful they are at catching a turkey but I know red fox are rather successful.
Hearing as many as I did one afternoon while archery deer hunting not long ago was pretty neat, but the deer I was watching at the time didn't seem to share the same sentiment.


----------



## dougell

I must be the worlds worst coyote hunter.I hear them almost daily,see tracks all over the place,including my yard and manage to lay my eyes on them maybe once every two or three years.I think over the past 20 years,I've gotten maybe 4 trail cam pictures of them despite having no shortage of them.I called one in while hunting turkeys and that was in the mid 1990's.


----------



## nicko

With fresh snow over night in Gennessee, their tracks are everywhere the next morning. Appears they are largely nocturnal but amazing how there can be so many of them but you rarely lay eyes on them. I've seen 3 in daylight hours on our lease and one more before sunup on the drive in.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm not sure I've made it through a turkey season in the last 10 years without calling at least 1 in. 

I had a female roll a tom in full strut once, two gobblers flew down in the creek bottom and and just as they were creating the rise and clear for a shot a coyote came out of no where and hammered one, they both rolled over and the bird got to his feet first and got in the air. the coyote was left with a mouth full of feathers and a blank stare, when she took off she came past me at less than 3yrds and I swung on her, she stopped at about 11 steps and I anchored her since both birds were clearing the county in flight. I got eyes on that Tom with the missing feathers a few times that season but he wasn't any easier to kill that's for sure. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

There is a small pack in Warwick Park…they can be seen in various locations from Welkinweir to Woodys I saw 5 together In the cemetery at the church in 23 just west of Ryers


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> I like hearing them calling in the pre-dawn darkness up in Potter. Just gives the experience more of a wilderness feel.


I usually hear them right before dusk. Used to see them on occasion but haven’t laid eyes on one in a few years now. About ten years ago we had a jet black one running around. I saw it coming down a trail towards me one evening and had my bow in hand. It winded me at about seventy yards and turned around and ran off. When I was driving home that night I stopped along the road to talk to a guy who was bowhunting on the land next to our lease. I told him about the black coyote and he said he had a picture of it on a trail camera. I only saw it that one time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm not sure I've made it through a turkey season in the last 10 years without calling at least 1 in.
> 
> I had a female roll a tom in full strut once, two gobblers flew down in the creek bottom and and just as they were creating the rise and clear for a shot a coyote came out of no where and hammered one, they both rolled over and the bird got to his feet first and got in the air. the coyote was left with a mouth full of feathers and a blank stare, when she took off she came past me at less than 3yrds and I swung on her, she stopped at about 11 steps and I anchored her since both birds were clearing the county in flight. I got eyes on that Tom with the missing feathers a few times that season but he wasn't any easier to kill that's for sure.


I've seen quite a few of them that I could have killed over the years but didn't feel I had a legitimate reason to... can't say for certain I would have given that one a pass though.

I raised up on one twice last year during the deer rifle season but I had just bumped deer on my way in before it came through. Saw more deer not long after in the direction it had came from so it seemed it wasn't bothering them much at the time. Now that I think about it... it very possibly could have came from a gutpile that was about 100yds up the woods?
Blurry trailcam pic of it passing through.


----------



## 13third

Two of the good coyotes in Bedford county. I hate these things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Awww look how playful they are 😏


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've seen quite a few of them that I could have killed over the years but didn't feel I had a legitimate reason to... can't say for certain I would have given that one a pass though.
> 
> I raised up on one twice last year during the deer rifle season but I had just bumped deer on my way in before it came through. Saw more deer not long after in the direction it had came from so it seemed it wasn't bothering them much at the time. Now that I think about it... it very possibly could have came from a gutpile that was about 100yds up the woods?
> Blurry trailcam pic of it passing through.


In the last few years I probably average 3 a spring in gun range and rarely feel the need to ruin a turkey hunt when I can usually scare them off. This one messed up an almost perfect morning on public land and the safety was already off, so she had to go. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

13third said:


> Two of the good coyotes in Bedford county. I hate these things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice gun! I used to have one in .270. I hear those paddle stocks are bringing some good money!


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> This morning didn't help my turkey hunting addiction very much. Heading to a job and saw a tom strutting his stuff for 4 hens in the pouring rain, not 100yds away, another tom doing the same with 3 hens.


And another 30 yards away lay ZDC , in a bush , waiting for next month.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I must be the worlds worst coyote hunter.I hear them almost daily,see tracks all over the place,including my yard and manage to lay my eyes on them maybe once every two or three years.I think over the past 20 years,I've gotten maybe 4 trail cam pictures of them despite having no shortage of them.I called one in while hunting turkeys and that was in the mid 1990's.


We had a neighbor for about 5 years who was a retired professional trapper, he trapped animals in Alaska, British Columbia, Utah, Idaho, and obviously PA...he said that the Coyote was consistently the most difficult to outsmart. I really liked talking with him, he didn't have a cellphone gallery of pics but his story-telling made his stories believable. He had pelts from so many, one of the very coolest was a wolverine pelt. He has since passed and I often wonder what happened to much of his belongings. The vice-president of the NWTF bought the place and complete remolded it. He and his wife live in FLA, but have arrived in Potter the first week of October and stay through the last week in December every year for the last 10 years. He sold the place a few months back, we put a bid on it, but it was laughed off...I think they sold the place for about $180k, less than 3 acres, house and garage. Small place, I think two bedrooms one bath on a full walk out basement. Would have been nice overflow for our place next door.


----------



## dougell

We used to hunt them very hard but I've slacked off the past several years.Just a lack of motivation.We did manage to call in an kill some but those hunts were not the norm.What I will say,as evidenced by tracks in the snow,they do respond frequently to calls but you just rarely see them.Usually when you do see them,you don't have time to pull your thumb out of your butt to kill one.They would be much easier to kill if they came in gobbling.Anyone who can call them in and kill them consistently in Pa would be elevated to hero status in my book.My one buddy caught 5 in cable restraints the last week of the season.


----------



## dougell

Just based on sign and how often I hear them,we have no shortage of coyotes.In the past 5 years,we've lost three deer to coyotes that were left overnight.Regardless,I've never had a coyotes come past me in archery season one single time.I spend just about every minute in rifle season pushing deer past my son.We cover a lot of ground and he never had a coyote come past him.I usually hunt bear with a big group of guys and we drive from daylight til sundown.Most years we kill at least a couple coyotes.One year we killed 5 on one drive.They're just a crazy smart and elusive creature.Some people hate them.I have to respect them.


----------



## vonfoust

I've shot 3 in my life. One with a bow in PA, one with a shotgun in PA and one with a shotgun in ND. Obviously all have been pretty close. I will never be comfortable walking up to a coyote I shot because I am always worried that darn thing is going to have a collar on it and I just shot someone's dog. I spent the next hour (last hour of evening hunt) after the archery one staring at it with binoculars to see if I could see a collar.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I've passed on several, some at less than 10 yards. This may sound a bit callous, but I'd only take one if there was a unique trait e.g. black or red phase or if someone was really having an issue and asked me specifically to help. I have had the excellent fortune of seeing a black yote multiple times over a two year period in KS. I actually gave him a hair-cut at 56 yards one year, that's the closest he would come. One of the females running in the Warwick Park pack is red phase and I saw her at 45 yards last fall, the only time I hunted that area, but no shot at all. Watching them in their element is something to behold. While we all catch the occasional trailcam photo of a yote with a fawn or deer leg in it's mouth, they do far less damage to the deer population than what some people want to believe.


----------



## PAbigbear

This one would have cost me a bunch of money.


----------



## cday34

I'm not from PA but I like to follow this thread because the Ohio thread is dead..

That being said I have to disagree with the above. A guy that has property next to mine was able to see a coyote den in the spring from his house two years ago. The mating couple had three pups and throughout the spring he watched the pair bring 22 fawns to the den. That was only the ones he was able to personally see! So if there are 2-3 dens in your area how many fawns a year are being killed?


----------



## vonfoust

cday34 said:


> I'm not from PA but I like to follow this thread because the Ohio thread is dead..
> 
> That being said I have to disagree with the above. A guy that has property next to mine was able to see a coyote den in the spring from his house two years ago. The mating couple had three pups and throughout the spring he watched the pair bring 22 fawns to the den. That was only the ones he was able to personally see! So if there are 2-3 dens in your area how many fawns a year are being killed?


There's quite a bit of discussion about whether the coyotes kill them or pick up already dead fawns. There's a study done in Deleware where no bears or coyotes were present and the mortality is about the same as in areas with coyote and bear.









Born With One Hoof in the Grave? Fawns Die Even Without Predators | National Deer Association







deerassociation.com


----------



## cday34

vonfoust said:


> There's quite a bit of discussion about whether the coyotes kill them or pick up already dead fawns. There's a study done in Deleware where no bears or coyotes were present and the mortality is about the same as in areas with coyote and bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born With One Hoof in the Grave? Fawns Die Even Without Predators | National Deer Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deerassociation.com


That's an interesting article. And no doubt that many fawns die to reasons other than predation. I guess the key part to that article for me is towards the end where it says "predation is not impacting deer populations the same in all areas"

Guys above say how they rarely see coyotes in their areas and that's great. But in my area you can't go a night without hearing them or a weekend without seeing at least one. So if fawn survival rate is only at 45% even without predation how much lower does that percentage go with an abundance of predators?


----------



## vonfoust

cday34 said:


> That's an interesting article. And no doubt that many fawns die to reasons other than predation. I guess the key part to that article for me is towards the end where it says "predation is not impacting deer populations the same in all areas"
> 
> Guys above say how they rarely see coyotes in their areas and that's great. But in my area you can't go a night without hearing them or a weekend without seeing at least one. So if fawn survival rate is only at 45% even without predation how much lower does that percentage go with an abundance of predators?


_Most survival studies over the past 15 years have documented fawn survival between 33 and 68 percent, _ 

All the previous studies I believe were in areas with predators, so that would indicate 33% as the lowest.


----------



## cday34

vonfoust said:


> _Most survival studies over the past 15 years have documented fawn survival between 33 and 68 percent, _
> 
> All the previous studies I believe were in areas with predators, so that would indicate 33% as the lowest.


----------



## 138104

cday34 said:


> That's an interesting article. And no doubt that many fawns die to reasons other than predation. I guess the key part to that article for me is towards the end where it says "predation is not impacting deer populations the same in all areas"
> 
> Guys above say how they rarely see coyotes in their areas and that's great. But in my area you can't go a night without hearing them or a weekend without seeing at least one. So if fawn survival rate is only at 45% even without predation how much lower does that percentage go with an abundance of predators?


My feeling has always been that nature can take care of itself. If there is a population decline of any species, it has more to do with loss of habitat than predation.


----------



## cday34

Perry24 said:


> My feeling has always been that nature can take care of itself. If there is a population decline of any species, it has more to do with loss of habitat than predation.


I agree with nature taking care of itself. And I agree with loss of habitation being the main contributor to any species decline. They are obviously connected though. Loss of habitat means the animals are condensed into smaller areas, so that means more fawns are in one particular area than they normally would be. Which makes predation easier and more likely. (used the fawn example to stick with the theme of the conversation) But it applies to any species. Rabbits, pheasants, etc..


----------



## dougell

cday34 said:


> I'm not from PA but I like to follow this thread because the Ohio thread is dead..
> 
> That being said I have to disagree with the above. A guy that has property next to mine was able to see a coyote den in the spring from his house two years ago. The mating couple had three pups and throughout the spring he watched the pair bring 22 fawns to the den. That was only the ones he was able to personally see! So if there are 2-3 dens in your area how many fawns a year are being killed?


That urban legend has been running wild for years.Usually it's a guy with a trail camera on a den but to date,I've never seen any picturesTruth is,coyote dens are very clean and the adults do not bring dead critters back to them because dead thing attract predators..Once the pups are weaned,they'll regurgitate prey for the pups but by then,they usually abandon the den


----------



## Gene94

I take a shot at almost every coyote I get a chance at. Even with that mindset I've only ever gotten shots at 5 of them as I remember. There are lots of them around. Rarely seen.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Back in the early 2000's PSU did one of the most extensive fawn mortalities studies to date.This isn't exact but Roughly 50% of the fawns died in the northern study area and half of them were killed predators and that was split equally between coyotes and bears,making them each responsible for about 12% of mortality.People heard that and automatically twisted it to say that coyotes kill 50% of the fawns and that isn't true.They just redid that same study and the results were nearly identical.Coyotes do kill deer but they aren't the demons many hunters think they are.With the lack of pressure we have up here,I'm glad to see the coyotes taking some deer.


----------



## dougell

*History*
The coyote digs a den under rocks, in hollow trees, into the hillside, and often prefers expanding an existing groundhog burrow. Coyotes have monogamous partners, who live in a pack consisting of the mated pair and their pups. Sometimes, due to delayed dispersal, a pack may include offspring from previous years, but that’s not likely in Chester County. Mating season usually occurs in February, with litters being born in the den mid-April to early May. To compensate for a high mortality rate, a typical litter averages five to seven pups.
Around three weeks old, the young pups begin to emerge from the den. At five weeks, the pups are fully weaned but still cannot chew very well. The parents continue to feed them with the coyote’s version of baby food - regurgitated food eaten and partially-digested by mom. 


They don't bring dead animals back to dens.


----------



## cday34

I’m not saying they bring every kill back to the den. But they most certainly do bring dead animals back to the den site.


----------



## dougell

They do not and they certainly don't bring 22 fawns back.Dead animals will attract other predators and coyotes are too smart to do that.That urban legend has been floating around for years and there hasn't been one bit of proof to substantiate it.I hate to say your neighbor is fos but he is.


----------



## cday34

I guess agree to disagree 
Have a good weekend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have never seen anything more than a small bone or two at a Yote den, small enough to have been part of the puke that often happens with predators.

There are volumes of research available for those who want to spend just a few minutes searching the web about the feeding and denning habits of yotes. They typically do not bring carcasses back to their dens. They rarely even bring whole parts back to their den. They do have frequent feeding sites and may use an area frequently for feeding, but rarely is it near their den, more often upwind so they can detect anyone visiting the site from their den.


----------



## Mathias

Only good yote is a dead one, lmfao. Ahhh the internet.


----------



## vonfoust

It's a good discussion, even if it involves guns  They just aren't the problem most associate them with though.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> And another 30 yards away lay ZDC , in a bush , waiting for next month.


Only a month ahead of time isn't so bad. Fullmoon didn't come out from last deer season yet.  (sorry, I couldn't help myself)

Next month? You'd get a later start then most since it starts on April 30th statewide (mentored youth on the 23rd) and it's coming up fast! I'm not as bad as I used to be for turkey season, but I am getting the itch despite quite a bit being on my plate right now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PAbigbear said:


> This one would have cost me a bunch of money.
> View attachment 7606694


...something dead hanging in the tree above it?


----------



## nicko

We wouldn’t have the current coyote issues in the state if it has not been for Gary Alt and the game commission reintroducing coyotes in an attempt to eradicate the deer herd. This is all Gary’s fault.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> We wouldn’t have the current coyote issues in the state if it has not been for Gary Alt and the game commission reintroducing coyotes in an attempt to eradicate the deer herd. This is all Gary’s fault.


[emoji15]


----------



## nicko

I heard the insurance companies are in on it. Too many vehicle collisions with deer and lots of money to pay out in claims. It's cheaper for the insurance industry to stock the state with yotes.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> I heard the insurance companies are in on it. Too many vehicle collisions with deer and lots of money to pay out in claims. It's cheaper for the insurance industry to stock the state with yotes.


Are u saying it’s Dougs fault??…..
Thanks Doug LOL


----------



## scotchindian

Anyone else get their mount back? Show 'em if you got 'em! 
Just got the call from the taxidermist this morning that this year's buck is done, getting ready to go pick it up now.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> My feeling has always been that nature can take care of itself.


Then why do we hunt?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pyme said:


> Then why do we hunt?


To be fair…I don’t know many who hunt with the goal of maintaining a balance in nature…for most of my crew it’s SPORT!


----------



## nicko

Pyme said:


> Then why do we hunt?


Meat.....and it's fun.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Meat.....and it's fun.


So you wouldn’t be able to eat meat unless you hunted? I personally don’t know a single person who would not or could not have any meat unless they hunted.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> *So you wouldn’t be able to eat meat unless you hunted*? I personally don’t know a single person who would not or could not have any meat unless they hunted.


Huh? Never said I need to hunt to eat. I hunt because I like to and because I like venison.

Those are my reasons as to why I hunt. Some may have different reasons.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Huh? Never said I need to hunt to eat. I hunt because I like to and because I like venison.
> 
> Those are my reasons as to why I hunt. Some may have different reasons.


I agree. I've been challenged by non-hunters to articulate why I hunt, and the "meat reason" never holds water.


----------



## LetThemGrow

The latest footage of the dwarf deer...


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> We wouldn’t have the current coyote issues in the state if it has not been for Gary Alt and the game commission reintroducing coyotes in an attempt to eradicate the deer herd. This is all Gary’s fault.


And Obama's . . .


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> Then why do we hunt?


Because we are part of nature.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> I agree. I've been challenged by non-hunters to articulate why I hunt, and the "meat reason" never holds water.


Certainly none of us certainly need to hunt for food. But I don't have great interest in killing something I'm not going to eat or otherwise utilize in some way. To me, the processing and consumption and use of game is a big part of the fulfillment I find from hunting. As an example, I wouldn't mind having one prime winter (ideally white) coyote mount but I'm not going to go make a regular practice of hunting them especially now that the bottom has fallen out of the coyote fur market. 

That said, I know I wouldn't be buying and eating a lot of commercially grown red meat if I didn't have a freezer full of venison.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> I heard the insurance companies are in on it. Too many vehicle collisions with deer and lots of money to pay out in claims. It's cheaper for the insurance industry to stock the state with yotes.


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> Then why do we hunt?


Because we can?


----------



## Mr. October

I always find it a little annoying when some non-hunting media person is discussing things like bears or wolves and says "No natural predators". Guess what? Humans have been hunting for a LONG time. Since before there were grocery stores, or agricultural. We certainly ARE a natural predator.


----------



## Hlzr

We hunt because we have been hunting for 10’s of k’s of years, same reason we still enjoy and find satisfaction in grilling over a live fire, the same reasons that women enjoy sewing, baking and cooking, that both men and women enjoy gardening. They all give us a deep satisfaction of accomplishment and feeling of being alive. Just my 2 pennies worth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnboy60

Pyme said:


> Then why do we hunt?


We are an integral part of nature. Edit: just saw where Mr. October already said this.


----------



## jacobh

Nick I’m with u for meat. Yes I could buy meat and eat but let’s face it it’s nothing like deer meat in my eyes!!!


----------



## jacobh

scotchindian said:


> Anyone else get their mount back? Show 'em if you got 'em!
> Just got the call from the taxidermist this morning that this year's buck is done, getting ready to go pick it up now.


Sadly mine and Jakes are not. Can’t wait for them to get done!!!


----------



## Pyme

Okay, if we don't need the meat, we are a part of nature, and nature can take care of itself, why do we abide by seasons and bag limits? Why not just hunt when we want, where we want, and kill as much as we want, like the rest of predators on nature do?

Why are biologists even involved in any of this?

(In case anybody can't tell by now, yes, I'm playing devil's advocate, but imagine you're trying to defend your answers above against a genuine anti-hunter, or to sway a non-hunter who has a genuine interest and is actually willing to listen with an open mind)


----------



## jacobh

I think reason I follow seasons are simply because we need the animal to give birth to keep hunting alive. If we kill all year long we won’t have fawns. Guess I can’t explain it but I’d hunt all year long if it wasn’t for pregnant does and fawns needing moms to nurse… but only for meat purposes. Once I have enough I’d stop hunting until I’d need more. As for trophy hunting it’s pretty obvious u need antlers to hunt them so only time to hunt is when they’re on their heads


----------



## vonfoust

Hlzr said:


> We hunt because we have been hunting for 10’s of k’s of years, same reason we still enjoy and find satisfaction in grilling over a live fire, the same reasons that women enjoy sewing, baking and cooking, that both men and women enjoy gardening. They all give us a deep satisfaction of accomplishment and feeling of being alive. Just my 2 pennies worth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey, not only women sew. Check out my skills.


----------



## Johnboy60

Pyme said:


> Okay, if we don't need the meat, we are a part of nature, and nature can take care of itself, why do we abide by seasons and bag limits? Why not just hunt when we want, where we want, and kill as much as we want, like the rest of predators on nature do?
> 
> Why are biologists even involved in any of this?
> 
> (In case anybody can't tell by now, yes, I'm playing devil's advocate, but imagine you're trying to defend your answers above against a genuine anti-hunter, or to sway a non-hunter who has a genuine interest and is actually willing to listen with an open mind)


Sport hunting and hunting to feed yourself are two different things. We kind of have a blend of those two because most of the game killed by hunters is consumed. Most hunters likely can afford to buy the meat they need but going hunting and getting it yourself is more fun, for lack of a better word. Seasons and bag limits are necessary in a civilized society to preserve and maintain herds and to afford anyone who wants to, the opportunity to hunt. Now if the grocery store shelves ever go empty, we’re going to have a lot of meat hunters, myself included.


----------



## jacobh

Being a hunter I like knowing that if/when the shat hits the fan I’ll be able to provide food and meat for my family. I do not need to rely on others to provide for me


----------



## Mr. October

Pyme said:


> Okay, if we don't need the meat, we are a part of nature, and nature can take care of itself, why do we abide by seasons and bag limits? Why not just hunt when we want, where we want, and kill as much as we want, like the rest of predators on nature do?
> 
> Why are biologists even involved in any of this?
> 
> (In case anybody can't tell by now, yes, I'm playing devil's advocate, but i*magine you're trying to defend your answers above against a genuine anti-hunter, or to sway a non-hunter who has a genuine interest and is actually willing to listen with an open mind)*


An anti-hunter with an open mind? Most of these people think the Bambi story reflected reality. It's like arguing with people on social media. Nobody is changing anyone's mind.

Otherwise, stand by my statement. Hunters are part of nature. Mankind as a whole stopped living in harmony with nature a long time ago. We hack down, and destroy habitat. We long ago upset the nature's balance. Not hunters but man. Hunters remain part of nature.


----------



## Pyme

Mr. October said:


> An anti-hunter with an open mind?


Go back, reread what you highlighted, and notice the comma.

It separates the two groups. 

_Non-hunters_ aren't necessarily _anti-hunters_.

But approach them with the wrong attitude and you can turn them into one. That's the point of my questions..... think about how you answer when you try to justify hunting to somebody who asks. They may be genuinely interested. You may have the opportunity to turn a curious mind that is on the fence or totally uninformed (that's different than misinformed). Or, you may have the opportunity to recruit another PETA member.


----------



## 12-Ringer

April in Potter…


----------



## CBB

Snow on the ground in Warren County also


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Hey, not only women sew. Check out my skills.


When covid started, I was surprised by how many people had sewing skills making their own masks. I do basic hand stitching with needle and thread as needed but don’t think I’d have a clue how to use that leather punch you’ve got there.


----------



## ZDC

Sorry for the topic change ... 

Today I caught 13 trout bringing my total for the season to 43 ( I know they are stocked trout) out of the 43 trout, 6 were the 15in+ that I am looking for, and came home with me. 


Out of the 13 I caught today 3 of them were Pyme's buddies ( they are 15in , 16in and 18in ) 











Still looking for one that will break 24 inches.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> When covid started, I was surprised by how many people had sewing skills making their own masks. I do basic hand stitching with needle and thread as needed but don’t think I’d have a clue how to use that leather punch you’ve got there.


Me neither.


----------



## nicko

Old school.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Old school.
> 
> View attachment 7607987
> View attachment 7607988
> View attachment 7607991


I probably should have saved mine, collecting value! Times sure have changed.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> I probably should have saved mine, collecting value! Times sure have changed.


Not sure if stuff like this has value beyond what it means to us.

A digest that can fit in a breast pocket and hand completed licenses.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Not sure if stuff like this has value beyond what it means to us.
> 
> A digest that can fit in a breast pocket and hand completed licenses.


Yeah, way simpler. I remember the local gun shop owner gifting me a license holder for my very first license. The holder held my license, book, and a pencil. Small gestures that are lost at box stores.

Got lucky that year, first Saturday a 4pt followed a fence row I was watching…made a 75 yard freehand shot at a deer that was going in and out of the scope due to my adrenaline and excitement. Somehow the bullet hit the heart (probably divine intervention) and I had my first buck. The year was 1990….before many of the folks on AT were born.


----------



## CBB

My wife did this with an old coffee table. There are licenses from my gramps, mom, dad, 2 unlcles and myself in there. (Sorry for the glare in the center)
I'm 43 and sure miss the old tags. Most were grandpaps. When my mom saw it she left the room in tears. These new ones are just lifeless.


----------



## Johnboy60

Very nice.


----------



## LetThemGrow

That’s awesome CBB!


----------



## Pyme

nicko said:


> View attachment 7607987
> View attachment 7607988
> View attachment 7607991





CBB said:


> View attachment 7608069


Man I miss those.

As a young hunter, I always had the handbook in my license holder on my back. When I was bored, I'd get it out and study it. I could've probably quizzed a game warden if I ever got checked, and beat him at a few questions! I knew that thing inside and out. 

Growing up, we had a room that my dad and I hand excavated behind our garage, underneath our back patio (we knocked a hole in the concrete block wall at the back of the garage, dug the room out by hand, poured a concrete floor, and laid up concrete block walls up to the bottom of the concrete slab of the patio above). It was our reloading, etc room. To support the patio, my father set a steel I-beam from wall to wall, then framed it in with wood. After every season, we stapled our licenses and our doe tags to that wooden beam. Every year they changed color. They started as dull cardboard, then went to that shiny stuff. By the time my parents sold that house, that beam was plastered with licenses. 

What I'd give to have them back now, especially after losing my dad a few years ago.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> Yeah, way simpler. I remember the local gun shop owner gifting me a license holder for my very first license. The holder held my license, book, and a pencil. Small gestures that are lost at box stores.
> 
> Got lucky that year, first Saturday a 4pt followed a fence row I was watching…made a 75 yard freehand shot at a deer that was going in and out of the scope due to my adrenaline and excitement. Somehow the bullet hit the heart (probably divine intervention) and I had my first buck. The year was 1990….before many of the folks on AT were born.


I was a lil late getting my "hunters permit" for some reason... or I'd have been out in 92'. 

I try not to make it a point of checking how old most of the masses on this site are. I think a good majority of "our" regular contributors in this thread are of similar age...but I don't feel old at 43. Knowing if there are oodles of 20 something year old's round here probably wouldn't help my mindset much though.
I shudder to think what we might be like in another 20-30+ yrs., providing we are still alive and the site is still up, what will the young whipper snappers think of us. They probably wonder enough about us as it is.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'm pretty sure my dad still has all his old licenses and I know I saved most of mine. Since they went to yellow (and now green) they have been rather useless to keep after the year is over. Not sure I have any parts of the newer yellow license unless it's a tag still attached to a turkey leg or a bucks antlers.

It's the same thing for fishing licenses now. The artwork on the trout stamp was usually interesting at the least, now you get a black outline.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Old school.
> 
> View attachment 7607987
> View attachment 7607988
> View attachment 7607991


I probably have some of them kicking around somewhere.


----------



## Mr. October

I have all my old licenses and stamps (prior to the automated system) for both PA and NJ in old-style photo albums. I put each year's licenses on a page and then the photos from that year on the pages that followed. I've been working on scanning all that stuff in to an on-line album.


----------



## Billy H

Berks County









LOT (42) VINTAGE PA. HUNTING LICENCES PENNSYLVANIA DOE ANTERLESS, 1957-2002 | eBay


Here is a collection of 42 PA. There are 4 missing from this sequence including 1962, 1998, 1999, and 2000.



www.ebay.com


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Berks County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOT (42) VINTAGE PA. HUNTING LICENCES PENNSYLVANIA DOE ANTERLESS, 1957-2002 | eBay
> 
> 
> Here is a collection of 42 PA. There are 4 missing from this sequence including 1962, 1998, 1999, and 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


You could have bought them and then showed us them. But now it's time for a bif war


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> You could have bought them and then showed us them. But now it's time for a bif war


 Not my style.Just thought a Berks guy might find them interesting.


----------



## nicko

2022-23 Seasons and Bag Limits







www.pgc.pa.gov


----------



## jacobh

So does archery end the 12th or the 25th in SRA?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Running some more with what Nicko started...

2014...

The year after losing access to a property we had hunted for both our lifetimes (me for 20yrs and dad for over 40yrs), dad and I archery hunted a public property next to the one we lost. There were always deer in it but it wasn't the easiest place to hunt and we hadn't hunted it much previously because of that, which was a big mistake. Nasty thick growth of small trees and briars, most of it didn't have a tree big enough to put a stand in and you couldn't shoot beyond 10-20yds through out much of it either. If you chose wisely though, you'd have deer in your lap, I picked me out a good spot and that's exactly what happened.

Unlike the previous year, I didn't wait to kill doe and filled both my doe tags in October. Saturday November 8th rolled around and bucks seemed to be all over that morning. I sat the same spot I killed both doe from, had an illegal buck in my lap and heard 2 others fighting that I couldn't see. Dad was across a narrow powerline cut in the same growth (100 to 150yds away) and had an 8pt come running in and stopped broadside at about 20yds, snot running from his nose and hanging like a drooling dog. Dad took the shot and his arrow hit a sapling, or several, on the way to the buck and shattered into pieces. He didn't think he had hit him, no signs that he had but couldn't find all of his arrow either.

I had heard dad shoot or more accurately heard his arrow but didn't know what had happened yet. Less then 10 minutes later I saw a doe coming my way from the opposite direction and not far behind her... a buck. I wasn't going to be too picky, but it so happened that he was a pretty decent buck. I can't remember if he stopped on his own or I stopped him, but he was 9yds away and perfectly broadside...staring right at me with nothing between us but air. To be honest I blinked and didn't see where my arrow hit on the release. I watched him wheel around and take off back the way he came. I sat tight and had a radio check-in with dad and a bit after he came over. He told me he had shot at what he thought was an 8pt and I said the one I shot was a 7 or an 8pt with a funky point. Same buck maybe?

I replayed the scenario and where the buck had stood, we quickly found my blood and bubbles covered arrow and dad added... he won't have gotten very far. He didn't either, the shot was perfect with a red carpet leading to him and he was down in about 50yds. After getting a look at him, dad said that's not the same buck he had seen. 

He was a pretty neat buck with an "acorn" hooked point and I was happy to be tagged out. 


















Dad went back to his spot to have another look, while I got a few pics and gutted my buck (he was loaded with ticks). While doing so, I noticed another buck making his way through the jungle right where I shot my buck from...and he was sporting bigger head gear then mine did.


A bit later on the buck my dad shot at showed up on a cam and appeared to have something reflective embedded in him. No idea what became of him as he wasn't seen again.










Little did we know that the owner of that property, who left it open for public use for decades would die not long after. His kids decided to sell the property and it took a bit to do so because of the high asking price, but it eventually sold for a bit less and was finalized in October in 2015. We would have loved to have had it, but not at the price tag they wanted.


----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> So does archery end the 12th or the 25th in SRA?


The 25th. They need to break out the Sundays to let you know you are allowed to hunt them but not the other Sundays.


----------



## jacobh

Oh ok Thanks just figured where it said last day instead of saying 12th it would say 25th. Just kinda confusing


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> Out of the 13 I caught today 3 of them were Pyme's buddies ( they are 15in , 16in and 18in )
> 
> View attachment 7607802


Hey Z, keep catching my fish, and I'm gonna come fish beside you for a day. 😆


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Hey Z, keep catching my fish, and I'm gonna come fish beside you for a day. 😆
> 
> View attachment 7608792


I like this idea.

Use it to cut their line ( in your case , my line) when they are hooked up. They will think that it was so big it snapped their line, or they hooked up to a pike 😂


----------



## Schleprock1

That things going to plane in the water.......You should be using an expandable head for that......🤣


----------



## Schleprock1

Schleprock1 said:


> The 25th. They need to break out the Sundays to let you know you are allowed to hunt them but not the other Sundays.





jacobh said:


> Oh ok Thanks just figured where it said last day instead of saying 12th it would say 25th. Just kinda confusing


Let me correct myself here. 
In WMU's 2B, 5C &5D it is in until the 25th.
All others are open until November 18th


----------



## jacobh

Right but where it says last day in SRA it says the 12th. It was just confusing why they wouldn’t say the 25th or 24th if they didn’t want to put a sunday


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> That things going to plane in the water.......You should be using an expandable head for that......🤣


they would never open 😉


----------



## ZDC

40 yards 😁
Ready for the annual war against the ground hogs


----------



## Johnboy60

It’s amazing how long those layered block targets hold up. I have one that still has lots of life left. Lot easier pulling arrows too compared to the Rinehart block.


----------



## Gene94

I haven't hunted groundhogs in a couple of years. I used to walk the neighbor's farms around my dad's place almost every summer evening when I was younger. Usually shot around 30 a year. (Rifle)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## Schleprock1

WAKE UP CALL!!!!
Just a public service announcement.
Take care of your health. Follow up with doctors appointments and get the problems taken care of. Take your medications as instructed and STAY ALIVE.
I lost an uncle this week. He was a month older than me and we grew up more like brothers. The thing is, he had a hospital stay last year because he ignored a health issue far to long. After 10 days in the ICU he improved enough to be released with instructions to follow up and get the issues fixed. He didn't set up any appointments and ignored calls from the doctors. 10 months later I'm standing next to his sister (my mother) as the paramedics are telling us he has passed.

He didn't like doctors or hospitals. I'm betting he doesn't like caskets either.

Take care of your health.


----------



## ZDC

Johnboy60 said:


> It’s amazing how long those layered block targets hold up. I have one that still has lots of life left. Lot easier pulling arrows too compared to the Rinehart block.


I've had that block target for a little under 2 years now( probably around 12,000 -15,000 shots ) . Granted that the middle part you can almost see through it and I have a bundled up pool tarp behind it. 

That's the longest I've had a target last. 

Normally targets don't last more than a few months for me . Lol 

10/10 am going to get another one or 2 this summer.


----------



## jacobh

^^^ so sorry for your loss. Life is very fragile and many don’t realize u til it’s too late


----------



## TauntoHawk

Not much green yet up north but birds are starting to feel it









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Sorry for your loss schlep. Life can turn on a dime. Prayers sent for strength and comfort.


----------



## CBB

Sorry for your loss Schlep


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Schleprock1 said:


> WAKE UP CALL!!!!
> Just a public service announcement.
> Take care of your health. Follow up with doctors appointments and get the problems taken care of. Take your medications as instructed and STAY ALIVE.
> I lost an uncle this week. He was a month older than me and we grew up more like brothers. The thing is, he had a hospital stay last year because he ignored a health issue far to long. After 10 days in the ICU he improved enough to be released with instructions to follow up and get the issues fixed. He didn't set up any appointments and ignored calls from the doctors. 10 months later I'm standing next to his sister (my mother) as the paramedics are telling us he has passed.
> 
> He didn't like doctors or hospitals. I'm betting he doesn't like caskets either.
> 
> Take care of your health.


Sorry to hear this, condolences.

Truth that many of us don't get regularly checked out like we should, especially as we grow older. My dad doesn't like doctors either, probably the same can be said for most of us, but an once of prevention is worth a pound of cure.
My dad's blood vessel that burst was nearly 10cm, so it was working up to it for some time. Had he had a checkup earlier they may have caught it, they would have still had to have gone in to fix it but that would have been far better than what occurred later.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

An update about my dad for those that are interested.

He took a turn for the worse nearly 2 weeks ago and also lost a few more pounds that he couldn't afford to, any more weight loss and he was going to be re-admitted. Since then, his last visit for tests at Geisinger (April 5th) and then to the family doctor came back with fantastic results and helped ease his worries some. Soon after, he refused scheduling PT and even sent the fella on his way on a visit last week. Talk about being hypocritical though, he was one of the first to keep harping on my sis to get back on her feet. Later that day he was given a dose of tough love and a reality check which seems to have resonated with him. He was reminded that I had to work through the pain to get full use of my arm back after I dislocated an elbow and that my sister had to do the same, hers the result of being hit by a drunk driver and being put back together with screws and rods in both a leg, arm and wrist. 

He's in a lot of pain as he's been told there's going to be, due to torn muscles and nerves, made even worse by him laying around much more then he should have been. Good news is he's been eating much better, for over a week now, and has started getting up and walking around daily, even doing the exercises he was taught to do by the PT nurse. He's still not up and about as much as he should be, but I'll happily take it as it's a quantum leap in the right direction!

He even lamented to a nurse last week about wanting to go out turkey hunting but didn't think he would make it. Today, he said the gobblers were probably gobbling their asses off this morning. Hearing him say such things goes to show how much his mindset has improved. He won't be chopping wood for a while, but if he keeps working at it like he is there's still a chance he could make it out for some easier to access turkey hunting property by mid-season. If he wants it bad enough, he has another 4 weeks to rehab before then.


----------



## jacobh

AJ keep on him he will thank u in the long run. I hate Drs and I work with them lol. Some of the nicest people on earth but I just never like going to appts with them. It’s a shame because MOST Drs only want to help u but we look at them as pains!! If he wants Turkey bad enough he will work to get them


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dad said the same thing about his PT guy, a pain in the ass, but I said he's only doing his job dad. One of his surgeons at Geisinger is great and so is his family doctor. Can't say he was very pleased with an intern doctor he had though, almost zero people skills and dad said he was lucky he wasn't in better shape at the time or he might have hit him  .

Spring turkey hunting is one of dads favorite things to do every year. Maybe if I get one during the first week or so it will help motivate him even more .


----------



## jacobh

Yep not there to make friends. There to get u better. As for people skills yea that’s kinda a important one. Lol. Keep on his azz


----------



## nicko

Finally was able to gift these shadow boxes I put together containing parts of both our Mom’s wedding dress and our Dad’s Navy uniform to my sibs. One each for the four of us….. all 4 the same but all 4 different.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Finally was able to gift these shadow boxes I put together containing parts of both our Mom’s wedding dress and our Dad’s Navy uniform to my sibs.￼ One each for the four of us….. all 4 the same but all 4 different￼￼.
> 
> View attachment 7611816


They look great. Awesome idea.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

My dad and I recently picked up our bear mounts.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> My dad and I recently picked up our bear mounts.
> View attachment 7611933


Nice looking mounts. That bear of your Dad's . . . what a beast!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree, looks like a giant…are they PA bears?


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> My dad and I recently picked up our bear mounts.
> View attachment 7611933


 Yes , the head on your dads is huge. What was the weight on that thing? Nice taxi work that habitat looks like it makes for a nice piece to set on a little corner table


----------



## jacobh

Congrats your dads bear have tags in his ears? Like tracking tags??


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, looks like a giant…are they PA bears?


Yes


----------



## PAbigbear

Billy H said:


> Yes , the head on your dads is huge. What was the weight on that thing? Nice taxi work that habitat looks like it makes for a nice piece to set on a little corner table


He was 250 dressed but has an exceptionally big head. Taxidermist had to use the biggest black bear head on the form. I have another one similar that's turned the opposite way so they're going to be facing each other on the wall. My brother has a really nice floor pedestal mount and I will too, after I finally get one with a bow.


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> Congrats your dads bear have tags in his ears? Like tracking tags??


Yes. He was trapped August 2020 and was killed about 1.5 miles from the trap site. He gained over 150 pounds during that time.


----------



## jacobh

Awesome. Always cool to hear stories of how far they travel


----------



## nicko

Big ole ' noggin' on your Dad's bear. Good looking mounts.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Finally was able to gift these shadow boxes I put together containing parts of both our Mom’s wedding dress and our Dad’s Navy uniform to my sibs. One each for the four of us….. all 4 the same but all 4 different.
> 
> View attachment 7611816


That is a great idea.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> My dad and I recently picked up our bear mounts.
> View attachment 7611933


They look great. Who did the taxidermist work?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Finally was able to gift these shadow boxes I put together containing parts of both our Mom’s wedding dress and our Dad’s Navy uniform to my sibs. One each for the four of us….. all 4 the same but all 4 different.
> 
> View attachment 7611816


Look great! Did you make the boxes? Or buy? I’m looking for something similar for a project.


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Look great! Did you make the boxes? Or buy? I’m looking for something similar for a project.


Bought the boxes from Michael’s craft store. They only had one in store of the size I wanted so I bought the other three online through their website.


----------



## Lcavok99

Caught this bow in Armstrong county last week before the week of rain









Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Bought the boxes from Michael’s craft store. They only had one in store of the size I wanted so I bought the other three online through their website.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## ZDC

Lol . I need more fish in the creek. So far I'm at 67 trout for the year , all at the same section of the creek, and each time I go out I catch less and less. 

Today I got 9 , all small rainbows except for one small brown . 

Out of the 67 I kept 6 fish , all over 14 inches 
That's not counting the ones my dad and my younger brother got ( he got a beautiful 17 inch brown on Friday, all on his own too! That was the 2nd trout he ever caught) 

Next time I go out I may just go up stream into the delayed harvest area and throw spinners , problem is that with the water being so cold I'm not sure how much they will be chasing spinners ( I normally wait till mid may to go the spinner route) 

The other problem is I than can't keep any good ones... Well I guess I can as long as a game warden doesn't see 🤔 lol


----------



## PAbigbear

HNTRDAVE said:


> They look great. Who did the taxidermist work?


Game Lands Taxidermy in Mt. Pleasant Mills.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> I need more fish in the creek.
> 
> ...and each time I go out I catch less and less.
> 
> ...I kept 6 fish , ...


You might not be keeping many, but other guys will carry out a stringerful every time they go.

Hence, "less and less fish in the creek".


----------



## ResearchinStuff

my observation this year is that the stocking is no where close to what it was last year. It rained hard here pretty much every scheduled stocking day, and even on youth day there was noticeably fewer fish in the creek. Fortunately my kids have been able to hook up everytime we've gone out, I could careless about catching trout but they love it.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> You might not be keeping many, but other guys will carry out a stringerful every time they go.
> 
> Hence, "less and less fish in the creek".


Yeah, 

I would rather have 2 big ones to feed 6 people than 5 smaller fish. Lucky for us most people get over their fishing bug by the 4th weekend and there are plenty for the rest of the season.


----------



## ZDC

By the way Pyme , are you going to be participating in the stocking on Wednesday. 

Would have liked to go but won't be able to 🙁


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> Yes. He was trapped August 2020 and was killed about 1.5 miles from the trap site. He gained over 150 pounds during that time.


Wow! And I was thinking the weight I've put on over COVID was substantial. 😃


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Wow! And I was thinking the weight I've put on over COVID was substantial. 😃


A few pandemic lbs. here too.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> Wow! And I was thinking the weight I've put on over COVID was substantial. 😃


Oh that’s BEARly anything….


----------



## scotchindian

PAbigbear said:


> My dad and I recently picked up our bear mounts.
> View attachment 7611933


Now that is downright nifty. Congrats to you and your dad.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Wow! And I was thinking the weight I've put on over COVID was substantial. 😃


Dad would gladly take some off your hands I think. 132.8lbs this morning, he was probably 20-25lbs heavier before his issue happened.

I don't feel so bad. I could stand to lose about 5 or so but I'll drop that in short order with turkey season round the corner.


----------



## nicko

Out of curiosity, got the trial membership to OnX Hunt to see if it was something I could use even though I hunt the same properties in Berks and Potter. Looks like for a single state plan at $29.99 a year it's good to know boundaries and landowners of parcels.

OnX users......what are your thoughts.....positives,negatives, etc.?


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Out of curiosity, got the trial membership to OnX Hunt to see if it was something I could use even though I hunt the same properties in Berks and Potter. Looks like for a single state plan at $29.99 a year it's good to know boundaries and landowners of parcels.
> 
> OnX users......what are your thoughts.....positives,negatives, etc.?


Joe can speak much more eloquently and in-depth. I’ve used OnX for years, and because of Joe’s reviews I also paid for BaseMap this year. So far I’m leaning toward OnX based on the limited way I use it for my hunting lease. I love the various icon and color choices for pins in OnX, probably the biggest winning feature for me. Ability to attach a pic to a pin is intuitive and helpful.

To be fair, I’ve barely scratched the surface of either platform’s capability. Your needs or wants may differ.


----------



## rogersb

I use OnX. I got it around when covid hit and used it for the land owner addresses. I sent multiple letters asking for permission and got calls back from everyone. I didn't get permission on all but one I really wanted I did. Almost 400 acres and only 2 other guys hunt it at the far end around a field. The owner told me I can't hunt that field but the rest of the property is all mine.

I also drop pins where I spook bedded bucks. The mountain I hunt on gamelands is huge and most bucks tend to be along the same altitude/ridge height. 

I'm sure there are other apps that do the same thing but this one easy to use so it caught my attention.


----------



## 13third

6 inches of snow at the campground in Bedford county. Knew I shoulda mowed Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Out of curiosity, got the trial membership to OnX Hunt to see if it was something I could use even though I hunt the same properties in Berks and Potter. Looks like for a single state plan at $29.99 a year it's good to know boundaries and landowners of parcels.
> 
> OnX users......what are your thoughts.....positives,negatives, etc.?


I'm big on onX and use it heavily, but I've got pins all over and have all the states. I think a few of the other options have better quality aerials but I had onX early on and have an extensive data base of pins. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Out of curiosity, got the trial membership to OnX Hunt to see if it was something I could use even though I hunt the same properties in Berks and Potter. Looks like for a single state plan at $29.99 a year it's good to know boundaries and landowners of parcels.
> 
> OnX users......what are your thoughts.....positives,negatives, etc.?


It's great for scouting out land pre season. Also organizing pushes. 

It's also helpful to have the phone number of neighboring property just in came you shoot a deer and it runs into the other property.


----------



## ResearchinStuff

onX is the way to go for eastern hunting, I think the land owner info is easier to see. If you hunt multiple states or out west Gaia is the better choice, it's cheaper for nationwide coverage and biased a bit towards hiking, which is basically what most of western hunting is.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My uncle's place is 3C got beat with snow last night, and lost power. 

That's crazy for post Easter, it'll be 70 by the weekend









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

We got about 4" of heavy,wet snow.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> It's also helpful to have the phone number of neighboring property ...


I don't use any of these softwares and never will (I just don't have a use for them).

But this made me wonder. 

Will it provide phone numbers for property owners that don't have a landline?

We haven't had one for years, and more and more households are going that way every day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have used most of them and I think many respondents so far have hit some key points...I have settled on BaseMap and I do believe it offers the most for a hunter....it is offers everything important that OnX offers, it offers a lot of what HuntStand offers, it has the easiest interface of them all and is the least expensive (for now). For around $35 you get private/public land boundary information access for the entire country. The layers are by far the simplest to use, toggling from aerial to topo, it marks established trails and waterways, you can drop pins/markers where ever you want. It has been the most accurate with regard to distance and parcel estimation by far. The layers are detailed and have proven very valuable for me, even at home in places like French Creek and Blue Marsh. I have been able to sit at home and identify terrain features, overlay an aerial photo, to look for meaningful pathways, even identify homeowners to reach out to for potential access points. It very accurate when moving from the app to the PC/Laptop, easily creates printable and off-line maps. It has a very accurate customizable weather feature, which if you take the time to enter all of your stand information will actually provide stand recommendations for the daily weather forecast. It has the most easily shared data profile of any I’ve worked with including Antler Insanity. You can literally text a fellow user all of the data…imagine sharing all of your stands for your property with your partners.

I’ve only touched upon the features…like most you have to play around and get it to do what you want. It doesn’t matter to me that I can enter a picture or specific icons, as long as I can label (which you can). The ONE feature I do wish it had was the ability to categorize pins the way Antler Insanity did, but to be fair, I think AI was the only app to do this. This allowed me to quickly access pins on Bill’s Farm, or Dad’s Property, Woody’s Woods, etc…even a category that was just trailcameras…I could see them no matter if they were in PA, DE, MD, or KS….I have spoke with BaseMap’s development team and they have indicated they are looking into it….which is another facet of that service that separates itself from others…you can actually work with people behind the app. Very eager for input and to ask questions.

I doubt I would have ever left Antler Insanity if they hadn’t changed their entire platform as I had hundreds, maybe even a thousand different waypoints lost….when that happened I vowed to work with as many as possible to find what work best for me and was easy to back-up..for me that was BaseMap.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> We got about 4" of heavy,wet snow.


Had about the same here but most of it has melted already. 

Mowed for the first time on Friday last week, it literally grew overnight and you wouldn't have known I just mowed except for the faint wheel tracks!


----------



## dougell

I'll have to mow this weekend.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Pyme said:


> I don't use any of these softwares and never will (I just don't have a use for them).
> 
> But this made me wonder.
> 
> Will it provide phone numbers for property owners that don't have a landline?
> 
> We haven't had one for years, and more and more households are going that way every day.


No I think that was just a suggestion that's good to have on hand when hunting, OnX will only provide name and tax address. that is often enough to get a landline number online but nothing that I'm aware of is listing people's cell phone numbers. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I have used most of them and I think many respondents so far have hit some key points...I have settled on BaseMap and I do believe it offers the most for a hunter....it is offers everything important that OnX offers, it offers a lot of what HuntStand offers, it has the easiest interface of them all and is the least expensive (for now). For around $35 you get private/public land boundary information access for the entire country. The layers are by far the simplest to use, toggling from aerial to topo, it marks established trails and waterways, you can drop pins/markers where ever you want. It has been the most accurate with regard to distance and parcel estimation by far. The layers are detailed and have proven very valuable for me, even at home in places like French Creek and Blue Marsh. I have been able to sit at home and identify terrain features, overlay an aerial photo, to look for meaningful pathways, even identify homeowners to reach out to for potential access points. It very accurate when moving from the app to the PC/Laptop, easily creates printable and off-line maps. It has a very accurate customizable weather feature, which if you take the time to enter all of your stand information will actually provide stand recommendations for the daily weather forecast. It has the most easily shared data profile of any I’ve worked with including Antler Insanity. You can literally text a fellow user all of the data…imagine sharing all of your stands for your property with your partners.
> 
> I’ve only touched upon the features…like most you have to play around and get it to do what you want. It doesn’t matter to me that I can enter a picture or specific icons, as long as I can label (which you can). The ONE feature I do wish it had was the ability to categorize pins the way Antler Insanity did, but to be fair, I think AI was the only app to do this. This allowed me to quickly access pins on Bill’s Farm, or Dad’s Property, Woody’s Woods, etc…even a category that was just trailcameras…I could see them no matter if they were in PA, DE, MD, or KS….I have spoke with BaseMap’s development team and they have indicated they are looking into it….which is another facet of that service that separates itself from others…you can actually work with people behind the app. Very eager for input and to ask questions.
> 
> I doubt I would have ever left Antler Insanity if they hadn’t changed their entire platform as I had hundreds, maybe even a thousand different waypoints lost….when that happened I vowed to work with as many as possible to find what work best for me and was easy to back-up..for me that was BaseMap.


Joe, basemap provides the same type of boundary lines and property owner information that Onx hunt provides?


----------



## dougell

I think they're useful tools but not exact.I have onx on my work computer but I'm too blind to even try to look at it on my phone.I'm getting old and past my prime so I've simplified my entire life over the past few years.I hate phones.and almost all technology including trail cams.Life is better when it's simple.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, basemap provides the same type of boundary lines and property owner information that Onx hunt provides?


Yep, In fact it’s the same exact service.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Yep, In fact it’s the same exact service.


Thanks. I checked out BaseMap and it definitely has some nice features.


----------



## 12-Ringer

For me it really is ease of use


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

My neighbor said approx 8” but it has melted/compressed quickly throughout the day. Good riddance 🥶😡


----------



## nicko

Got small spitty hail again today. Can't remember the last time we saw hail and have now seen it three times in the past month.


----------



## CBB

I've seen about enough snow til next winter


----------



## LetThemGrow

At the supper table we were discussing the recent weather and peoples reactions. For years we’ve transitioned from cold to warm and many said “we miss spring”…now we’ve had a few weeks of spring and everyone cries the blues for warmer weather.

Humans are hard to please, apt to be discontent, and very whimsical.


----------



## jacobh

Warmer weather…. No Thanks I hate the heat. Fall and winter for me. Only thing I dislike about this kind of weather is the wind


----------



## vonfoust

Picked up a new sight yesterday. Black Gold Ascent Verdict 3 pin. Now I just need someone to show me how to use this contraption.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL....I have the single pin version of the same sight on my Centurgy and absolutely *LOVE* it...I had the three-pin but returned it...the eyes aren't what they use to be and I was getting a little blurr...with my single pin set to 28 yards I am in the 10-ring from 10 to 40 which is usually good enough for me. I have been shooting it much more this spring and if things continue to proceed this well throughout the summer I will have some options in the fall with the Prime and Ravin


----------



## ZDC

I have a 4 pin sight 

10, 20, 30, 40 yards


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> LOL....I have the single pin version of the same sight on my Centurgy and absolutely *LOVE* it...I had the three-pin but returned it...the eyes aren't what they use to be and I was getting a little blurr...with my single pin set to 28 yards I am in the 10-ring from 10 to 40 which is usually good enough for me. I have been shooting it much more this spring and if things continue to proceed this well throughout the summer I will have some options in the fall with the Prime and Ravin


My eyes have gone the same way Joe. I'm starting to see 'stars' instead of pins.
Went from a fixed 5 pin. Lost too many arrows last year at TAC and I'll be elk hunting over the next 5 years so it was time to stretch out a little bit. The three pins should cover all my PA whitetail hunting and the adjustment will get me those extra yards for elk. At least in theory.


----------



## ZDC

Do you wear glasses? 

I didn't realize how bad my vision really was until I got them. I now shoot so much better. I only wear them when hunting , shooting, and sometimes when driving.


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> Do you wear glasses?
> 
> I didn't realize how bad my vision really was until I got them. I now shoot so much better. I only wear them when hunting , shooting, and sometimes when driving.


I've got a feeling you're not old enough to appreciate "cheaters" yet


----------



## Billy H

Wait till you guys wear bifocals. That’s when the fun really starts.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Wait till you guys wear bifocals. That’s when the fun really starts.


I just keep the cheaters way down on my nose so I can look like an old school librarian. I am just learning though. Was at a restaurant last weekend and had to use my phone to magnify everything. Just in the last 6 months or so.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I've got progressives that I rarely wear...luckily the prescription isn't significant. When I put them on, it's like my world turns into HD...I'm just worried if I wear them often I will end up needing them all of the time....seems to be the most consistent advice I get from folks. Sort of like hip/knee replacements...I have met dozens of folks who all say the same thing....."why did I wait so long to do this"?


----------



## vonfoust

My wife's eye dr suggested two different contacts. One for up close and one for far away. I can't see how that doesn't result in a headache in 5 minutes but she tried it and likes it. 
I haven't figured out what I'm going to do long term yet. Going to get this sight on the bow and shoot a little bit then decide.


----------



## jacobh

I’m suppose to wear glasses and can’t I did use contacts for far distance but I stopped. If I went back to them it would be daily change as I can never keep them clean


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> LOL....with my single pin set to 28 yards I am in the 10-ring from 10 to 40 which is usually good enough for me. I have been shooting it much more this spring and if things continue to proceed this well throughout the summer I will have some options in the fall with the Prime and Ravin


That’s impressive shooting Joe…better than some of the “pros” on the 3D circuit!


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL...I didn't say I hit the 10-ring each time ....just trying to point out there isn't a lot of drop in flight with the single pin.


----------



## Lcavok99

ResearchinStuff said:


> my observation this year is that the stocking is no where close to what it was last year. It rained hard here pretty much every scheduled stocking day, and even on youth day there was noticeably fewer fish in the creek. Fortunately my kids have been able to hook up everytime we've gone out, I could careless about catching trout but they love it.


Depends where you're going. I killed it in carbon and Lehigh county's on opening weekend. Caught about 40 the first day and maybe 15 the next. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

My eyes started giving me issues probably once I hit my mid 40s. I had always used five pin spot hog sites but it got to the point where it was way too blurry and the pins seemed to all be melting together. Went to a single pin HHA kingpin and it’s far better for my now 52 year old eyes……a much cleaner site picture.

Chris, I can’t remember the last time I did not need to use the light on my phone to read the menu in a restaurant.


----------



## nicko

Took advantage of the Easter ScentLok sale and have a new pack on the way.


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...I didn't say I hit the 10-ring each time


Yeah you don't hit the 10 each time ... 



You hit the 12


----------



## ZDC

Lcavok99 said:


> Depends where you're going. I killed it in carbon and Lehigh county's on opening weekend. Caught about 40 the first day and maybe 15 the next.
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


I did pretty well to opening day too , 21 in 2 hours.( I'm now at 67 between 4 outings) (with 40 your arm must have been sore) 

I think that there must be more people going out this year. And the more people that are keeping more fish is quickly dropping their numbers.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Switching to contacts lenses was one of the best decisions I ever made and have worn them for about 23 years now. I wore glasses from the time I was 12 till about 19 years of age and they were a pain in the ass. As active I was in sports and the outdoors, I still don't know how I did half the stuff I used to do back then while wearing those damn things.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> My eyes started giving me issues probably once I hit my mid 40s. I had always used five pin spot hog sites but it got to the point where it was way too blurry and the pins seemed to all be melting together. Went to a single pin HHA kingpin and it’s far better for my now 52 year old eyes……a much cleaner site picture.
> 
> Chris, I can’t remember the last time I did not need to use the light on my phone to read the menu in a restaurant.


I wish it was only the light. I was magnifying


----------



## 138104

Bunch of old farts with your bifocals and cheaters…lol!

I just look under my glasses.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Bunch of old farts with your bifocals and cheaters…lol!
> 
> I just look under my glasses.


I wear contacts most of the time, and exclusively when shooting. Really dislike shooting with glasses, whether it's a rifle shotgun or bow.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> I wear contacts most of the time, and exclusively when shooting. Really dislike shooting with glasses, whether it's a rifle shotgun or bow.


I never got along with contacts. Wearing glasses doesn’t bother me accept when running the snowblower. I do need cheaters though.


----------



## Spirit wild

Where’s my morel guys at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I wear contacts most of the time, and exclusively when shooting. Really dislike shooting with glasses, whether it's a rifle shotgun or bow.


Same here on all counts.


----------



## nicko

Spirit wild said:


> Where’s my morel guys at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My trifecta of outdoorsman ineptitude:


turkey hunting
shed hunting
morel hunting

Considering I recently unearthed a couple dink sheds I found a few decades ago in my hunting gear, shed hunting looks to be the my best / bad skill.


----------



## Lcavok99

ZDC said:


> I did pretty well to opening day too , 21 in 2 hours.( I'm now at 67 between 4 outings) (with 40 your arm must have been sore)
> 
> I think that there must be more people going out this year. And the more people that are keeping more fish is quickly dropping their numbers.


Sounds about the same from what I've been seeing. This year was the first time I went out on the first day in a couple years and I thought there was alot less people out than normal. Less big fish stocked though imo. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

5 does came out to browse in the yard few minutes ago. All of them looked ready to burst 🐄


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Took advantage of the Easter ScentLok sale and have a new pack on the way.
> 
> View attachment 7613332


Cool looking pack…but alas no rear straps to pack in outer layers.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> 5 does came out to browse in the yard few minutes ago. All of them looked ready to burst 🐄


You should have went out and helped

Midwife Mathias


----------



## Spirit wild

nicko said:


> My trifecta of outdoorsman ineptitude:
> 
> 
> turkey hunting
> shed hunting
> morel hunting
> 
> Considering I recently unearthed a couple dink sheds I found a few decades ago in my hunting gear, shed hunting looks to be the my best / bad skill.


Lol I’m kinda of ashamed to say at 33 I’ve never killed a bird. Had lots of opportunities while lurking in the trees for back straps. One of those things I’ve tried a few times in the spring. Not something I clear the calendar for either like November. Got close but never pulled the trigger. 

As for mushrooms I’ve been hunting them for about 8 years. I’ve had great success but over the years my spots have died out, properties change hands, etc. 

Ive spent time in the pa wilds searching for elk antlers and always have an eye out while mushroom hunting. Like you I have found only one little whitetail forky…. Even after all those miles. If you’re serious about the shed thing I would consider a good dog [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Cool looking pack…but alas no rear straps to pack in outer layers.


I was hesitant about it for that very thing. I’ll see what my initial impressions are and what aftermarket options I have for lashing straps.


----------



## ZDC

I've never taken a bird either. 

But last archery season there was a flock around 100 yards behind me , my dad was positioned in a blind, and the birds were about 50-70 yards in front of him . 


I was looking over a ridge that had a 25 foot drop off to a creek with some deer trails along the creek below me. There what about 20 yards from the bottom of the near vertical hill to the creek , and the other side of the creek was about the same. 

It was around 9 am when I hear a commotion behind me. I spin around on my bucket ( if your wondering , I decided that the 5 gal Lowes bucket was the way to go and not the 5gal tractor supply one . Lol) just in time to see a turkey flying straight for my face. I ducked down and I swear it went over my head by a foot at the most. I looked up and about 20 or so more fly over and land on the other side of the ridge. 

I ranged the one that almost got me at 42 yards and was about to let an arrow fly at it but forgot if that weekend was the last for turkey or if had already ended. So I didn't end up shooting. ( It turned out that they were in season and it was the last day) 


So yeah moral of the story is ... 

You guys almost saw the headline on the news "local kid dies in freak turkey accident"


----------



## Billy H

Spirit wild said:


> Where’s my morel guys at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 In Jersey. Cannabis season started today. Crazy nuts in line 6 hours before opening.


----------



## jacobh

Funny how things changed. My dad spent 18 years trying to keep weed off the streets as a cop now it’s legal. CO crime rate through the roof. I thought hippies were suppose to be peaceful


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Funny how things changed. My dad spent 18 years trying to keep weed off the streets as a cop now it’s legal. CO crime rate through the roof. I thought hippies were suppose to be peaceful


 Smoke it up, but don’t you dare carry a legal gun in Jersey, you risk a felony if you do. 🤪Getting a permit for Jersey is 99% impossible. 

Sorry off topic, 🤐


----------



## vonfoust

Spirit wild said:


> Where’s my morel guys at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found a few last year while on a 3D course. Made my buddy stop shooting and carry mushrooms.  Was going to head out this weekend.


----------



## Spirit wild

vonfoust said:


> Found a few last year while on a 3D course. Made my buddy stop shooting and carry mushrooms.  Was going to head out this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 7613621


That’s one hell of a day. A score in and lunch !!! Awesome stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

My new to me V3X 29. I hate replacing the string cables on these bows, but it does shoot nice! I think my Ventum 33 will be hitting the classifieds soon.


----------



## Mathias

Although I sold mine to go back to a Mach 1, the V3X 29 is a great shooting bow, at least at 60#. So unlike prior previous switchweight cam models.

Still no power up north….


----------



## nicko

So apparently we missed having our house hit by a car by not a whole lot a couple days ago. .Our neighbors have a ring doorbell on the other side of the street. They picked this video up which is flipped around but the car careening down the street clips a telephone pole about 10 feet in front of our house on our side and veers over to the other side the street and runs into the house where the mayor of Spring City lives.









Incoming







youtube.com


----------



## nicko

Just subscribed to Basemap. Looks like it will be a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## Pyme

jacobh said:


> Warmer weather…. No Thanks I hate the heat. Fall and winter for me. Only thing I dislike about this kind of weather is the wind


And the relentless rain.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Smoke it up, but don’t you dare carry a legal gun in Jersey, you risk a felony if you do. 🤪Getting a permit for Jersey is 99% impossible.
> 
> Sorry off topic, 🤐


But on target.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Pyme said:


> And the relentless rain.


Better than a drought…


----------



## CBB

Setup a couple cameras yesterday in a new bedding area littered with buck sign. 1 is on a trail the other on a heavily used scrapeline. Let them soak for a few months and see what shows up. 

After I set the 2 I wished I had taken 3 more! Lol cover all the trails in and out of the bedroom!


----------



## dougell

I went out to listen for birds this morning and had a coyote wander past.As soon as it caught my wind,it was gone and never stopped running.


----------



## Pyme

LetThemGrow said:


> Better than a drought…


I'm not sure right now. 😵‍💫


----------



## 138104

Bought a used atv this week with a 60” plow. Any accessories you’d recommend for plowing? I am already researching carts and sprayers, so any recommendations on those would be appreciated too!


----------



## dougell

It looks like you're all set to plow.All you really need is a winch and you have that.Fimco sells pretty decent ATV accessories like sprayers and seeders.I'm not a food plotter but I do use mine to manage pastures and my yard.I have an electric fimco seeder that I mount on the rear rack that works good.I also have a 50gallon fimco three point boom sprayer that's probably the most useful $300 I ever spent.I use it on a tractor but they make smaller ones for the rack of an ATV.


----------



## Billy H

Cables are known to fray and break while plowing. Have had it happen to me. They also get nasty frays and can wrap up into a knot on the spool and they rust, not to mention a hunk of steel cable flying when one snaps. I plow with a winch strap and use synthetic winch rope when not plow season.


----------



## Pyme

Perry24 said:


> Any accessories you’d recommend for plowing?


Yeah, a 16 year old kid that will work for cheeseburgers and Mountain Dew! 😆


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Out of curiosity, got the trial membership to OnX Hunt to see if it was something I could use even though I hunt the same properties in Berks and Potter. Looks like for a single state plan at $29.99 a year it's good to know boundaries and landowners of parcels.
> 
> OnX users......what are your thoughts.....positives,negatives, etc.?


I use it solely for property boundaries and landowner names. (Not that it has helped get any sort of permissions.) But I keep the map on my GPS updated so I can see the names on there. It's a nice feature. I don't use 90% of the nonsense they advertise and I'm sure as hell not going to have it tell me when to hunt and when not to. 

I watched some YouTube video last year. Some young couple had a hunting channel that was fairly terrible. They were on some really nice looking public land out in Wisconsin or somewhere and decided to scout all day since "OnX said it wasn't a good day to hunt". Literally everywhere they went as they were scouting they kept running across big bucks that were up and on he move.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> In Jersey. Cannabis season started today. Crazy nuts in line 6 hours before opening.


If you've seen the gun laws and taxes in New Jersey you'll understand why. Same reason they are legalizing magic mushrooms in Oregon.


----------



## jacobh

^^^^ this country has gone to the crapper!!! All u hear on tv and radio is about getting high anymore. No wonder we are in the state we are in. I don’t know how we will ever get out of this


----------



## PAbigbear

A set of chains is a must have in my opinion. You'll lose traction long before you run out of power plowing.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Yeah, a 16 year old kid that will work for cheeseburgers and Mountain Dew! 😆


Buddy of mine says he makes a killing after a big snow. He says after around 4 hours he's normally made between $400-600. But than again he is 17 not 16 😂.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Bought a used atv this week with a 60” plow. Any accessories you’d recommend for plowing? I am already researching carts and sprayers, so any recommendations on those would be appreciated too!


Get the wife a good pair of ski pants, ski jacket and goggles since of course she will be doing most of the plowing. That way she'll know you are thinking of her. It's worked well for me.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Get the wife a good pair of ski pants, ski jacket and goggles since of course she will be doing most of the plowing. That way she'll know you are thinking of her. It's worked well for me.


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## jacobh

Nice machine I love plowing on my 4 wheeler. Maybe a set of heated grips?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Weather doesn't look too bad for the morning tomorrow. Good luck to anyone mentoring a youth!


----------



## CBB

Good luck to the kids out today. I have no youths to take today so I'm at work. First youth day I haven't had a kid to take since they started the program. Kinda bummed but oh well.


----------



## Gene94

I'm out with my brother for a little bit this morning. It's his last year as a junior. No gobbling yet.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Non-archery (GASP) but I thought I'd share my adventure this week. The PSA Shooutout was pretty fun. A PTO day well-spent.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck all. We’d be up in 3C *if *we had power 🫤


----------



## Gene94

On the board with a nice jake! Had gobblers converging on us from all directions and he took the first one that gave us a shot









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Gene94 said:


> On the board with a nice jake! Had gobblers converging on us from all directions and he took the first one that gave us a shot
> View attachment 7614627
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


That's awesome! One of these years I'll have to try turkey again.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Non-archery (GASP) but I thought I'd share my adventure this week. The PSA Shooutout was pretty fun. A PTO day well-spent.


 Nice write up Pete. I suspect you’ll be reloading before long.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Non-archery (GASP) but I thought I'd share my adventure this week. The PSA Shooutout was pretty fun. A PTO day well-spent.





Mr. October said:


> Non-archery (GASP) but I thought I'd share my adventure this week. The PSA Shooutout was pretty fun. A PTO day well-spent.


That’s an enjoyable read Pete. Thanks for taking the time to put it together. Sounds like it was a fun event as well.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Nice write up Pete. I suspect you’ll be reloading before long.


I'm a long-time reloader already. Right now the main challenge is primers although I did just acquire enough large rifle primers to keep my 7mm-08 and .30-06 shooting for years to come. I can't tell you the last time I saw a box of pistol primers.


----------



## ZDC

Great weather this morning in NW PA , water was low and cristol clear
Thankfully there weren't too many people 
Didn't see many people catch much ( most I saw someone else catch was 3 ) 
I ended the day early with 12 , 2 of which were keepers. 











On another note 
Nice turkey Gene94


----------



## Billy H

Sitting at the small lake near my house where they stock trout. Truck is due here any minute . This guy is sitting literally 15 yards off the drive and dock where they stock. Never saw them stock before I’m interested to see this. I might bring my gear and grandsons later this afternoon. People are starting to show up with rods along the bank.


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Sitting at the small lake near my house where they stock trout. Truck is due here any minute . This guy is sitting literally 15 yards off the drive and dock where they stock. Never saw them stock before I’m interested to see this. I might bring my gear and grandsons later this afternoon. People are starting to show up with rods along the bank.


I've never caught a trout out of a pond/lake before.(Always a creek or river ) 

Might be worth it to throw some spinners 

There is a pond near my house that they stock but I never go to. I drive the extra 10 minutes to go to the creek were I float stuff for them (without a bobber)


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> I've never caught a trout out of a pond/lake before.(Always a creek or river )
> 
> Might be worth it to throw some spinners
> 
> There is a pond near my house that they stock but I never go to. I drive the extra 10 minutes to go to the creek were I float stuff for them (without a bobber)


Yeah they are putting browns in so power bait is no good. The kids are a little small for spinners, I’ll set them up with worms under a bobber. Chuckling at the guy in the boat. He is getting all aggravated the truck isn’t here yet😂 This whole concept is kind of a joke. But fun for kids.


----------



## Hlzr

Billy H said:


> Sitting at the small lake near my house where they stock trout. Truck is due here any minute . This guy is sitting literally 15 yards off the drive and dock where they stock. Never saw them stock before I’m interested to see this. I might bring my gear and grandsons later this afternoon. People are starting to show up with rods along the bank.


No Amish van yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Billy H

No Amish van.
So here is what went down. The truck rolled in with an entourage of cars. They parked parallel to the launch m. A fish commission guy first checked lake water temp. They then proceeded to hook up two lengths of corrugated hose about 10 inch diameter, and hooked it to one of the tanks in the truck. And then let it rip into the water. Water and fish pouring 
out. Finished off with two big nets full of what was remaining in the tank from what I could see there were some niceuns .😎 Meanwhile the guys in the boats were sitting right there casting and reeling furiously😂😂.


----------



## Hlzr

My friend has MS, he had limited ability to walk so we would watch the schedule and then fish where they stocked and places where he could gain access, I’d walk and fish away from the crowd but the highlight of the days were his stories of the antics of the “truck chasers”, he’d tolerate it all until the Amish van showed up, he’d call it a day then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Billy H

Hlzr said:


> My friend has MS, he had limited ability to walk so we would watch the schedule and then fish where they stocked and places where he could gain access, I’d walk and fish away from the crowd but the highlight of the days were his stories of the antics of the “truck chasers”, he’d tolerate it all until the Amish van showed up, he’d call it a day then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Used to Fish Black Lake NY a lot. The Amish up there couldn’t have cared less about any regulations including having a license. Had a conversation with the fish official that patrolled the lake. He had a bunch of regulars he wrote up. The craziest thing I saw there was an aluminum boat on a trailer being pulled by horse and buggy. Guy launched and tied his horse in the shade and went fishing.


----------



## Hlzr

Billy H said:


> Used to Fish Black Lake NY a lot. The Amish up there couldn’t have cared less about any regulations including having a license. Had a conversation with the fish official that patrolled the lake. He had a bunch of regulars he wrote up. The craziest thing I saw there was an aluminum boat on a trailer being pulled by horse and buggy. Guy launched and tied his horse in the shade and went fishing.


They show up with every family member that can operate a rod and carry a stringer. 

I passed an Amish fellow operating a cart and donkey of some sort, this cart looked like it should’ve been rolling up to the castle walls on fire, wooden wheels and all, I was on my motorcycle and as I passed I couldn’t help notice the bright red Honda generator in the back  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Yeah they are putting browns in so power bait is no good. The kids are a little small for spinners, I’ll set them up with worms under a bobber. Chuckling at the guy in the boat. He is getting all aggravated the truck isn’t here yet😂 This whole concept is kind of a joke. But fun for kids.


Browns are my favorite, they are normally bigger than stocked rainbows , they fight hard with out all the head shakes that rainbows do , that way I don't need to retie every other cast. When the water gets warm they are a blast to catch on spinners.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hlzr said:


> No Amish van yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think half the church was at Camp Mack today…without the Bishop, so they were free to smoke. 😤


----------



## jacobh

Wow Billy it’s not just pheasant stockings that are ridiculous??? I wish they had some rule about hunting or fishing same day as stockings just to stop all the truck followings. It’s crazy anymore


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The PT guy that visits my dad says he tries to get his monies worth out of his pheasant license and killed 37 last year. I don't know if that's a norm for those that hunt them but that seems like quite a few to me?

Hearing how people gather in advance, like they do just ahead of a pheasant or trout stocking makes me have a morbid thought. Seems pretty farfetched but is it really...

Imagine this someday, the masses hear through the grapevine about a "stocking" and gather up in the area and await the truck. The truck pulls up and the doors open on the trailer, several deer come running out of it, and then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> The PT guy that visits my dad says he tries to get his monies worth out of his pheasant license and killed 37 last year. I don't know if that's a norm for those that hunt them but that seems like quite a few to me?
> 
> Hearing how people gather in advance, like they do just ahead of a pheasant or trout stocking makes me have a morbid thought. Seems pretty farfetched but is it really...
> 
> Imagine this someday, the masses hear through the grapevine about a "stocking" and gather up in the area and await the truck. The truck pulls up and the doors open on the trailer, several deer come running out of it, and then all hell breaks loose.


How much is a pheasant stamp??? That is a lot of pheasants!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Perry24 said:


> How much is a pheasant stamp??? That is a lot of pheasants!


I haven't hunted them since they introduced the tag for them, but I believe... $26.97.


----------



## jacobh

I bought one last 2 years and shot 6. That’s simply because when they stock I won’t go for days after. Guys literally run to the truck and hover until they blow the horn signaling u can shoot. Then all hell breaks loose. I can’t believe guys haven’t been shot yet there. A penned bird isn’t worth me or my dog getting shot. I may end up bailing on the pheasant stamp this year. I bailed on fishing 14 years ago because of the same BS


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> . I bailed on fishing 14 years ago because of the same BS


If I only fished for trout I might think about quitting as well. Trout aren’t the only game in town. Fishing for native naturally reproduction species such as bass , pike, crappie , Muskie, perch, etc. is very enjoyable without the put and take mentality of trout fishing. I fish a lot and a bunch of different places. As far as I am concerned the 23 dollar license is the best bargain and money I spend all year.


----------



## jacobh

I hear ya Billy. I fish at my moms pond but that’s about it. We have crappie and bass in there. It’s fun but not something I go crazy over. My point is I wish they’d be able to stock fish and birds and give them sometime to settle in before allowing hunters or fisherman in. Or let kids only first for a hour or 2 after stocking somehow.


----------



## CBB

Got just over half of this winters wood up so far. Really ahead of the game. Hope to be done by June


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> How much is a pheasant stamp??? That is a lot of pheasants!


I think a pheasant stamp is $39.I don't shoot 30+ pheasants a year because I only carry a gun about 50% of the time.Most years I see about 60-70 birds die over my dog if we get some time in the late season.I know some retired guys who have well over 100 birds shot over their dogs every year.I know a retired WCO who kills his limit every morning and then takes someone else out every afternoon.


----------



## jacobh

No doubt if u want to fight the crowds down here u can kill birds right after a stocking and maybe the next morning. After that not many birds left. I know a guy who braves the SGL and kills 40+ a season. I just won’t fight over a bird


----------



## dougell

It's different in this part of the state.They usually stock on Tuesdays or Wed.I've never been there when they stock so I can't say how much of a circus it is.There's literally thousands of aces so the birds and pressure get spread out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Doug, do you get many holdovers from the stockings up that way?


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Doug, do you get many holdovers from the stockings up that way?


Some.We hunt til the end of season,depending on weather and almost never have a blank day.You can hear roosters on SGL 44 in the spring and they claim that there's some natural reproduction there.It's a huge area though with some really nice pheasant habitat.It would be a worthwhile long weekend or even vacation for anyone who has a dog..


----------



## vonfoust

Had to check the date on this. March 11 2021


----------



## nicko

Of all the game animals and game birds, a male ringneck IMO is the best looking of the bunch.


----------



## dougell

They certainly are colorful but there's something about a grouse that I can't get enough of.Some day I hope to see another one.


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> They certainly are colorful but there's something about a grouse that I can't get enough of.Some day I hope to see another one.


I've seen more grouse in the past 2 weeks than I've seen over the last year. I don't think I've been in the woods without flushing a couple. I don't know where they came from.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree!!! I wasn’t up much last fall but every trip up I saw multiple.


----------



## PAbigbear

I even flushed 5 woodcock shed hunting 3 weeks ago.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Of all the game animals and game birds, a male ringneck IMO is the best looking of the bunch.


The correct answer will always be a strutting gobbler 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> I even flushed 5 woodcock shed hunting 3 weeks ago.


We also flushed a bunch and that is down here in the SE. Really good sign as they are likely one of the most finicky, the mere fact that they're around speaks some to habitat recovery/improvement.


----------



## ZDC

I will probably be pheasant hunting this fall with a 22lr


----------



## dougell

We see woodcock all the time.There's no shortage of them.They're cool disgusting birdsb that aren't edible so they get a pass.My dog won't even retrieve one.


----------



## Schleprock1

ZDC said:


> I will probably be pheasant hunting this fall with a 22lr


When I was young we were pretty successful doing this. First day of small game we would go into the wood lot in the middle of several corn fields to hunt squirrels. When the pheasant and rabbit hunters started pushing through the corn and grass fields the pheasants would come running into the woods. Got a few rabbits also.


----------



## dougell

I guess it depends on where you're hunting.I'd be pretty whizzed off if someone was shooting them on the ground with a 22 in any of the areas where I hunt.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> We see woodcock all the time.There's no shortage of them.They're cool disgusting birdsb that aren't edible so they get a pass.My dog won't even retrieve one.


Is it because of their diet?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

No idea Gene but an earthworm diet probably is the reason..To me they taste like liver that's been baking in the sun for 12 hours.My son ended up shooting one the first year we had our dog hunting.She would sniff it but refused to put it in her mouth.I know of two other dogs that also refuse to pick them up.Cool birds but they're like eating a poisonous toad.

We used to be loaded with grouse up until maybe 7-8 years ago.I've seen one in the past 3 years.Habitat is always a factor but something else has to be going on.


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> I guess it depends on where you're hunting.I'd be pretty whizzed off if someone was shooting them on the ground with a 22 in any of the areas where I hunt.


Yeah , I would be hunting public land and I won't be shooting them if anybody shows up with a dog. 

I don't have a dog so if I'm out there on a weekday with nobody around I'll shoot them on the ground with a 22


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> When I was young we were pretty successful doing this. First day of small game we would go into the wood lot in the middle of several corn fields to hunt squirrels. When the pheasant and rabbit hunters started pushing through the corn and grass fields the pheasants would come running into the woods. Got a few rabbits also.


Last year when squirrel hunting public land with a .22 I saw tons of pheasant and was thinking about shooting them but was unsure on the legality of it. (Looked it up and it's plenty legal)






I have a shotgun but I feel like it would damage less meat to shoot one off the ground with a .22 than in the air with a shotgun. ( Never hunted pheasant, might give it a try next year, but this is why for squirrel I use a .22lr or .22 airgun over a shotgun) 
But if I was hunting with someone else or a group of people I would use a shotgun than for safety reasons. 


I don't want to start any arguments or have a mean words exchange with anyone over this but what is your guy's .02 cents about this ?


----------



## Schleprock1

ZDC said:


> Last year when squirrel hunting public land with a .22 I saw tons of pheasant and was thinking about shooting them but was unsure on the legality of it. (Looked it up and it's plenty legal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shotgun but I feel like it would damage less meat to shoot one off the ground with a .22 than in the air with a shotgun. ( Never hunted pheasant, might give it a try next year, but this is why for squirrel I use a .22lr or .22 airgun over a shotgun)
> But if I was hunting with someone else or a group of people I would use a shotgun than for safety reasons.
> 
> 
> I don't want to start any arguments or have a mean words exchange with anyone over this but what is your guy's .02 cents about this ?


Back then the meat was needed for the family. We considered it hunting smarter not harder and 22's were cheaper to shoot. Now I spend all of small game season hunting Archery for deer.


----------



## dougell

If you were hunting on a private farm,I would have no issue with it.I personally would never shoot a bird on the ground with any weapon but that's just me.It just isn't why I hunt for them but if you dig head shots with a 22,that's your business and not mine.I generally don't care what other people do as long as it doesn't impact me but I have a strict code of personal ethics that can easily be construed as conflicted.I have a hard time not frowning on ground pounding birds with a shotgun but cringe when people take running shots at deer.Weird?I can live with that if someone thinks so.I hunt pheasants for one reason and that's to watch my dog work and to spend time with her.I feel I owe it to her to take her out but the birds mean nothing to me.I only take a shotgun when I'm alone with her and only shoot them because they're her reward.I'm not a confrontational person and I generally mind my own business but if someone shoots at a bird on the ground near me or my dog,a lively conversation will follow.

A few years ago,I took my son and two of his friends out.Before heading out I stressed no ground pounding and to make sure the bird was high enough,before shooting.My son let his buddies do all of the shooting until the end of the day.We had 20+ flushes and neither kid cut a feather after about 60 shots.At the end of the day,the dog was on a couple of birds and they snuck out of the switch grass past the one kid who emptied his gun on them.I literally had to pull my son of the kid and he's never been back out with us.


----------



## dougell

ZDC,Shooting squirrels in the head with a 22 is sporting and ruins no meat=good.Shooting squirrels with a shotgun=cheesy.Sorry but I can't help the way I feel lol.When I was 12 or 13 my older brother and I were crossing a barbed wire fence when a grouse flushed.My brother missed it with both barrels and I rolled the second one on the ground when it walked out.My older brother beat me like and unwanted step-child and cured me of that.


----------



## jacobh

Well said Doug. I’m the same way. I rarely carry a gun but do take friends and family and enjoy watching Kota work and those guys shoot. We have a firm rule no shots under 6’ high. Head or higher or no shot. Dogs working a bird then freezing paw up pointing there is nothing better!!! I eat pheasant but I don’t need to kill them. Jake shoots them I eat them. If guys I’m with don’t want them I’ll keep them. I do shoot 1-2 over my own dog every year though. Usually 1st and last hunt then I’m good


----------



## dougell

A good solid point followed by a kid making a nice shot is all I care about and it never get's old.Pheasants are actually pretty good to eat but it's not like I crave them.My dog always gets a breast or two.She earned them.No human will ever show me the loyalty and affection my dog does.She deserves to hunt and I make sure she goes.


----------



## dougell

I don't want to start any arguments or have a mean words exchange with anyone over this but what is your guy's .02 cents about this ? 

Everyone has their own way of doing things and their own thoughts.Regardless of opinions,I don't believe anyone will beat on you for asking a question.At least your asking,which is different than arguing.


----------



## vonfoust

The problem you have is that this is PA adn the expectations are just so much different than traditional pheasant strongholds. There's only so many places they are releasing pheasants and you are going to be hard pressed to find a place where you do not expect people with dogs to be hunting. This isn't SD or ND or the like with endless acres where if you see another truck you go a few miles away.
To me there's a difference between expecting to be alone and expecting someone with dogs.


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> If you were hunting on a private farm,I would have no issue with it.I personally would never shoot a bird on the ground with any weapon but that's just me.


I would be hunting public lands. But in a small game lands surrounded by private land. Not many people normally go there other than Dutchies on Saturday during deer rifle. 

I was just thinking it would be a fun to hunt pheasant with my .22 ( I love that gun ) 

I was just thinking that when hunting just about all game with a gun ( from deer to squirrel) , I like to use a spot and stock method, ( doesn't mean I won't sit and wait, but I like to move around ) trying to get as close as possible without alerting them of my presence. To me personally it would but kinda weird to try and alert an animal to get it to fly up to then shoot it. 

I just think it would be fun to sneak up to them and make a good clean shot on a few with my trusty .22 

If it would upset people I wouldn't hesitate to take my shotgun but I would prefer to use my .22


----------



## Hlzr

Hunting pheasants with a 22 would be good fun and I’d give it a try, I wouldn’t do it around other hunters, especially ones with dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> I would be hunting public lands. But in a small game lands surrounded by private land. Not many people normally go there other than Dutchies on Saturday during deer rifle.
> 
> I was just thinking it would be a fun to hunt pheasant with my .22 ( I love that gun )
> 
> I was just thinking that when hunting just about all game with a gun ( from deer to squirrel) , I like to use a spot and stock method, ( doesn't mean I won't sit and wait, but I like to move around ) trying to get as close as possible without alerting them of my presence. To me personally it would but kinda weird to try and alert an animal to get it to fly up to then shoot it.
> 
> I just think it would be fun to sneak up to them and make a good clean shot on a few with my trusty .22
> 
> If it would upset people I wouldn't hesitate to take my shotgun but I would prefer to use my .22


I think you'd get some cross looks or worse if you ran into some other guys in an area where they stocked birds.


----------



## rogersb

To me it's about the most ethical kill. I don't hunt pheasants but if I did I would have no problem shooting one on the ground.


----------



## jacobh

My issue with ground shots is because of the dogs mainly.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> I don't want to start any arguments or have a mean words exchange with anyone over this but what is your guy's .02 cents about this ?


Not an argument or a mean words exchange, but I'd never shoot a pheasant (or any other bird) on the ground with a 22 rifle, and would look down on anybody else who would.

That's my .02 cents, for what it's worth (and only because you asked).


----------



## Pyme

Earlier today, my wife was clearing brush around our back pasture, and tossing it into the pasture building brush piles to burn before we move the heifers in next week (we like to maintain a good 6-8 foot clear buffer between the fence and the woods). She looked up and a coyote had come out out of the treeline about 100 yards away and was slowly working it's way towards her! She kept working, while she watched it. She said it closed to about 50 yards before our Jack Russell mix noticed it and lit out on it! 😄

She said that coyote turned tail with our dog hot on it! The coyote was easily three times the size of our dog, but I think everybody knew who was gonna win if he caught that coyote! 😆

My wife said that she wasn't concerned that the coyote was stalking her, more like it was curious and slowly creeping in to see what was going on.

Funny, they never do that when I have a rifle in my hands. 😎


----------



## Mathias

Pyme, some would be laying Claymore’s after such a horrifying encounter 🫣


----------



## ZDC

Last year I was shooting my bow when one came out of the tree line to see what was up. I was thinking about flinging an arrow at him but had only FPs and didn't feel like losing an arrow 


He watched me shoot and retrieve arrows for about 21 shots until finally he turned and ran away, I had more pictures of when he let me get no more than 20 yards away to retrieve my arrows but I can't find them on my new phone. Not sure if he had rabies or if he was just interested in archery. 🤔


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> Earlier today, my wife was clearing brush around our back pasture, and tossing it into the pasture building brush piles to burn before we move the heifers in next week (we like to maintain a good 6-8 foot clear buffer between the fence and the woods). She looked up and a coyote had come out out of the treeline about 100 yards away and was slowly working it's way towards her! She kept working, while she watched it. She said it closed to about 50 yards before our Jack Russell mix noticed it and lit out on it! 😄
> 
> She said that coyote turned tail with our dog hot on it! The coyote was easily three times the size of our dog, but I think everybody knew who was gonna win if he caught that coyote! 😆
> 
> My wife said that she wasn't concerned that the coyote was stalking her, more like it was curious and slowly creeping in to see what was going on.
> 
> Funny, they never do that when I have a rifle in my hands. 😎


 Wasn’t going to post this but since it came up. Last week I ran into a guy that lives next road over and we got talking about hunting. I showed him the picture I got of the yote local here. They had one run right down the middle of the road with a dead small dog in its mouth😮 a couple weeks ago. He didn’t know any details on who’s dog it was. The way some folks let their dogs run all over I’m not surprised.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Wasn’t going to post this but since it came up. Last week I ran into a guy that lives next road over and we got talking about hunting. I showed him the picture I got of the yote local here. They had one run right down the middle of the road with a dead small dog in its mouth😮 a couple weeks ago. He didn’t know any details on who’s dog it was. The way some folks let their dogs run all over I’m not surprised.


I can appreciate that, but our dog was with my wife, not running wild. And when it went after the coyote, the coyote wanted nothing to do with him! 😄

There are small dogs, and there are "small dogs".


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> Pyme, some would be laying Claymore’s after such a horrifying encounter 🫣


My wife loved every minute of it!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

Pyme said:


> My wife loved every minute of it!


I would have as well.


----------



## Billy H

Pyme said:


> I can appreciate that, but our dog was with my wife, not running wild. And when it went after the coyote, the coyote wanted nothing to do with him! 😄
> 
> There are small dogs, and there are "small dogs".


Was not insinuating your dog was running wild. Just relaying what happened here. I hear ya, some little dogs are fierce.


----------



## Pyme

Billy H said:


> Was not insinuating your dog was running wild. Just relaying what happened here. I hear ya, some little dogs are fierce.


Yeah, my response wasn't real clear. I didn't take your reply that way.


----------



## dougell

Most Jack Russels think they weigh 200lbs.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> Most Jack Russels think they weigh 200lbs.


Until he wants in my lap. 😄


----------



## dougell

One of the Biggest,meanest,toughest old guys I ever knew had a JACK Russel that never left his side.He took the dog everywhere he went.It was kinda funny seeing this little dog on this rough sob's lap when he was driving down the road,When the man died,I stopped over a few months later to see his wife.The dog just sat on the guy's recliner and never moved.His wife said it would get down once in a while to eat and go out but otherwise,never left the chair.I don't think it made it a year after the man's death.

A customer of mine has two of them.I stopped at his house one winter because he had a bad ice back up problem.He was afraid of heights so I brought a ladder to chisel the ice off his gutters and shovel off the edge of his roof.He claimed they didn't bite but these two Jack Russels were going nuts.They stayed about 3 feet away going ballistic but the second I took my eyes off them to step on the ladder,they both attacked and latched on to the back of my ankles lol.


----------



## jacobh

Haha I took my dogs to a dog park to play the other day. There was a Jack Russell there who whipped up my pointer and my Rotti for getting too close to his ball. I could only shake my head and laugh


----------



## 12-Ringer

I took a guy new to our team out yesterday afternoon, not a super outdoorsman, but he's a runner and wanted to evaluate the trails in Warwick Park as potential spot for his trail runs. We parked at the North access gate on Route 23 gate, just East of Victoria Chase and worked our way down the hill to the creek. As the main trial turns west, I pointed out the old trail that crosses the creek and heads NE up the next ridge, tell him about the next groomed trail on that ridge top. We crossed the creek and were working our way on the old trail to the groomed trail and yote with three SMALL pups jumped up and ran about 60 yards in front of us. She looked scared for her pups, she stayed between us them, no matter how slow the slowest was, she looked back multiple times, never snarling or laying her ears back, but her tail was tucked the entire time. At one point she turned and all three tucked under her legs.

I thought it was a neat experience and I turned around and the new guy was already 10-20' behind me, standing behind a large blow-down. I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## 12-Ringer

FYI....there was some recent discussions about mapping software....BaseMap is running a 20% off deal of their premium membership right now...I think you have to subscribe to their alerts or something....

I thinks standard price is $35, so you could save $7 and be reminded with BaseMap the fee gets you the entire Country, not just a single state.


----------



## yetihunter1

My parents neighbor owns racing horses and a little Jack Russel. That dog has no fear at all. One time it ran into the pasture with one of the stallions which kicked it in the head. Dog got rolled, layed there for a bit and then got up and walked off like it was nothing. Had a lump on its head the size of my fist for weeks but never seemed worse for the wear after. 

And in regards to coyotes, i have never actually seen one in person. I think i am in the woods quite a bit but have never run into one. Have heard them several times, even down in SEPA but have never layed eyes on one.


----------



## dougell

We have no shortage of coyotes and haven't since the early 1990's.I hear them almost daily but rarely ever see them.I did see one last week but it was probably the first one in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Pyme

Here's the little coyote chaser, intently staring out the kitchen window at our back pasture a couple of weeks ago. 










But when it's time to sleep, he's in bed between me and my wife. Nope, not spoiled. 😄










And a family portrait, with our old Lab on the left and the mother hen beagle mix in the middle. They all love each other.


----------



## dougell

He looks to have an evil eye.


----------



## jacobh

^^^ I’d agree he looks like a bad azz


----------



## ZDC

My ankles hurt just looking at him


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> He looks to have an evil eye.


He has one blue eye and one brown eye.

Really cool looking when you're looking straight at him.


----------



## dougell

In other words,don't take your eyes off him lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

So I just took a meeting with a woman who works for me. She came into the office frantic because her boyfriend shot a fox that was living under their shed and when we went to retrieve the carcass from the yard he found 3 kits huddled under the ramp that leads into the shed. She is beside herself and the boyfriend is feeling a sense of remorse.

Does anyone know if there is a place where they can take the kits? French Creek vet won't take them, apparently she already called. She reports, that the boyfriend reports, the kits haven't left since he killed the mother around 11:30AM and that they are not much bigger than a 1 liter soda bottle.


----------



## Pyme

12-Ringer said:


> So I just took a meeting with a woman who works for me. She came into the office frantic because her boyfriend shot a fox that was living under their shed and when we went to retrieve the carcass from the yard he found 3 kits huddled under the ramp that leads into the shed. She is beside herself and the boyfriend is feeling a sense of remorse.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a place where they can take the kits? French Creek vet won't take them, apparently she already called. She reports, that the boyfriend reports, the kits haven't left since he killed the mother around 11:30AM and that they are not much bigger than a 1 liter soda bottle.


Give the Game Commission a call. They'll come and get them.


----------



## dougell

WTH did he shoot the fox?


----------



## ZDC

They might fine him for shooting a fox out of season


----------



## 12-Ringer

thanks PYME


dougell said:


> WTH did he shoot the fox?


I am guessing he thought it was a danger to his dog or something...but I really don't know the answer?


----------



## dougell

Pyme said:


> Give the Game Commission a call. They'll come and get them.


The PGC will kill them.They aren't allowed to rehab or release any vector species.They also kill every fawn that people take from the wild.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> thanks PYME
> 
> 
> I am guessing he thought it was a danger to his dog or something...but I really don't know the answer?


IF the PGC get's wind of that,he's getting cited.


----------



## 138104

Pyme said:


> Give the Game Commission a call. They'll come and get them.


They will euthanize them, which might be the outcome anyway.


----------



## Billy H

The Aark animal rehab will take them. I used to take the animals I trapped at work there. Always gave a donation of twenty bucks though not necessary. 






Aark | Help Us Help Animals







www.aark.org


----------



## Billy H

Joe if you take them there or call I would stop short of saying the mothers demise was being shot. Hit by a car might sound better.


----------



## jacobh

They have those wildlife rehabs I think maybe one near norristown


----------



## jacobh

*





Wildlife Rehab & Rescue - Valley Forge Audubon Society







valleyforgeaudubon.org




There’s a list of different places to try*


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> WTH did he shoot the fox?


At this time of year, anybody who shoots an adult animal should know they are orphaning young ones.

Then they act surprised, upset, and want somebody else to deal with it after their screw up. "The poor babies!"

Typical human behavior.


----------



## Pyme

ZDC said:


> They might fine him for shooting a fox out of season


As they should.

Sorry, but unless somebody has a legitimate excuse (and "I didn't want them there" or "They scared me" while not being an actual threat don't cut it), I don't have a lot of tolerance for indiscriminate killing.


----------



## nicko

Pretty sure that guy will not be shooting foxes anytime in the near future.


----------



## ZDC

Pyme said:


> Here's the little coyote chaser, intently staring out the kitchen window at our back pasture a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 7616979












Pyme , think he could take them on .lol 



Ohh New Castle, never fails to amaze


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Welcome news to my ears today: Dad says he wants to go out on the first day of Spring Gobbler! 

Had I known it, I'd have went along, but one of the farmers mentored a youth last Saturday. They had 2 gobblers come in together from pretty far off, they flew in so fast they weren't even ready for them!

Pictured below...an "artwork" from 2-3 springs ago that I never got to finish, thanks to my gpu crapping out. It's a cropped version of a bigger pic I was going to do quite a bit more with but I thought some of you guys would enjoy seeing it with gobbler season just about upon us.


----------



## ZDC

Not sure if this makes me excited or scared for turkey season


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Because the "artwork" is that bad or because he's a biggun'? I've only had 1 or 2 beat me up a lil' bit in 29 seasons.


----------



## TauntoHawk

AJ that's awesome! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

gives me flashbacks of the gobbler i killed after riding out a thunderstorm in a blind i didn't realize was partially made of sheet metal until i was in it.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> gives me flashbacks of the gobbler i killed after riding out a thunderstorm in a blind i didn't realize was partially made of sheet metal until i was in it.


LOL! Somewhere I have some video of me hanging out under my over-turned canoe in a little clearing waiting for a really severe t-storm with strong winds, hail, and rain to pass. I was hanging tree stands and thankful Aluminum isn't a good conductor.


----------



## yetihunter1

i was up in clearfield county walking across a big field to a pipeline that entered into it. I knew there were storms expected that morning but from the radar i though they would pass. I turn down the pipeline and start to hear thunder rumbling closer and closer. Turn my headlamp on and light up an old shooting hut someone had built just off the pipeline years ago. Jumped in it as the storm hit. I have never prayed so hard in my life when the thunder was coming within a second of the lightening (and felt like it was shaking the air) and i look up and see the metal roof i didn't notice in the dark. Storm passed within ten minutes but it was a long ten mins. After it passes i sat there in the hut getting my composure till first light and right at first light i hear a fly down cackle and here comes the whole flock that was roosted literally over the top of the hut. Shot one of 3 gobblers 10 mins later after a little show they put on for their girls.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> i was up in clearfield county walking across a big field to a pipeline that entered into it. I knew there were storms expected that morning but from the radar i though they would pass. I turn down the pipeline and start to hear thunder rumbling closer and closer. Turn my headlamp on and light up an old shooting hut someone had built just off the pipeline years ago. Jumped in it as the storm hit. I have never prayed so hard in my life when the thunder was coming within a second of the lightening (and felt like it was shaking the air) and i look up and see the metal roof i didn't notice in the dark. Storm passed within ten minutes but it was a long ten mins. After it passes i sat there in the hut getting my composure till first light and right at first light i hear a fly down cackle and here comes the whole flock that was roosted literally over the top of the hut. Shot one of 3 gobblers 10 mins later after a little show they put on for their girls.


Those face hunts or sometimes the most memorable ones.


----------



## CBB

Wasn't too excited about tomorrow mornings opener. Wife and I went for a ride and got one roosted. She's never killed one and will be on the gun in the morning. I'm on the calls. Pretty pumped now

Be safe out there


----------



## Gene94

CBB said:


> Wasn't too excited about tomorrow mornings opener. Wife and I went for a ride and got one roosted. She's never killed one and will be on the gun in the morning. I'm on the calls. Pretty pumped now
> 
> Be safe out there


Good luck! Didn't get around to roosting any, but I'll be out there in the morning.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Tried to roost one, but the wind was insane tonight. Couldn't hear one gobble if he was 100 yards away


----------



## LostnWoods1

What time do you plan to be in the woods listening for gobblers off the roost?


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> i was up in clearfield county walking across a big field to a pipeline that entered into it. I knew there were storms expected that morning but from the radar i though they would pass. I turn down the pipeline and start to hear thunder rumbling closer and closer. Turn my headlamp on and light up an old shooting hut someone had built just off the pipeline years ago. Jumped in it as the storm hit. I have never prayed so hard in my life when the thunder was coming within a second of the lightening (and felt like it was shaking the air) and i look up and see the metal roof i didn't notice in the dark. Storm passed within ten minutes but it was a long ten mins. After it passes i sat there in the hut getting my composure till first light and right at first light i hear a fly down cackle and here comes the whole flock that was roosted literally over the top of the hut. Shot one of 3 gobblers 10 mins later after a little show they put on for their girls.


Well if ever there was guidance from the almighty on where to hunt . ..


----------



## Bigmike23

Earliest I've ever got it done today. 550 am hunt was over. Was gobbling his head off, cut the distance down to about 150 yards between us, and he came running in. Not a monster bird, .75in spurs 7 inch beard. But it's been 3 years since I got one so he seems like a monster lol. Absolutely insane morning, including him had over 6 Tom's going off the roost. Public land, and when I got back to the truck I was the only one in the parking lot


----------



## CBB

Wife and I struck out. We set up a little bit off from where we heard him last night. We waited a while and heard some yelps above us. Assumed it was another hunter. I called and the bird answered. A 2nd bird gobbled with him. Thought for sure it was going to happen. I was in a calling contest with the other guy. He must have sounded prettier than me. He shot shortly after 6. Was a fun morning. Wife got to see 3 birds pitch down. She's never seen that. Great sunrise fun morning. Have other obligations today so we are done for the day. Lots of trucks parked near where we were. Noone was there last night when we were there. Definitely some birds in the area.


----------



## Mr. October

Good luck out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seems birds are pretty active...two buddies scored, my cousin worked a bird for about 90-minutes, got him to within 60-yards, but couldn't seal the deal and another buddy in lancaster had two jakes inside 40 yards, but he son swung the .410 too far and spooked them, said his 8 year old is hooked though


----------



## J_Burk

Nothing seen or heard for me in 4D


----------



## LetThemGrow

With no regular turkey sightings, our expectations were low. We did see a hen scratching along a food plot. Found some old tracks in mud, a few feathers, and some dusting bowls.

Watched a fox hunt, some deer browsing, and a weasel out and about. Relocated a ladder stand. As we walked back out, my son said “that was a good day”! I agree….time spent in creation with family is priceless. I take it for granted while a father in Ukraine just wants to keep his family alive.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Fire pit weather is the best….deer burgers taste better when made outdoors.


----------



## Bigmike23

This was my first kill with TSS shot. The performance was nothing short of extraordinary... I shot him at 35 yards and hit a bit lower than I wanted. I got excited for this one I won't lie. A decent amount of pellets went into the chest. He was broadside when I shot. When I cleaned him out, those #9 pellets went through his right breast, blew through his chest bone, out of the left breast, and got stuck in his feathers on the other side. Crazy


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Good luck out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey now! I've done my fair share of armed napping, a few times I even woke up and killed a bird not long after


----------



## ZDC

I wasn't sure if I wanted to go fishing or turkey hunting this morning so I flipped a coin . 

Got 13 , none lunkers , but a great morning none the less.

I did hear a few shots and it did make me want to go get the shotgun, but don't worry I'll be out next weekend.


----------



## ZDC

I went out to set up a trail cam today and saw some little fawn tracks in the sand 🙂

Hopefully get some pictures of the little ones soon


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I altered my normal starting point this morning (partly due to dad and to the guys I saw/called in last year) but found myself in it anyway by 8:20am after covering the rest of the property. By 8:30 I started calling from it, at 8:39 I heard something moving to my right and turned to see a longbeard already inside gun range and coming right to me. When he hit a clearer lane at 30yds I squeezed the trigger and down he went. 17.9lbs...1" spur and a 7/8" spur...9" beard. I like to hear a tom gobble as much as anyone but gobble or not if I called him in, I'm shooting.

After I was done getting some woods pics I started heading back through the woods on my way out and kicked up a 2nd bird, which flew the opposite direction. I couldn't say for sure what sex it was but it wasn't very far away either and I hadn't heard a peep from it. 

Saw 10 deer for the day, 2 turkey but never heard one. Heard a few shots, 2 of them at 6am when I was at the other end of the property. By the time I had circled back to near where I started nearing 8am, I saw 2 guys moving kind of peculiar a few hundreds over near the neighbors part of powerline. Turned out they were still looking for the tom they had shot at 2hrs earlier but left empty-handed soon after.









Not much in the crop








Happened across this setup and waved as I went by









I had my doubts dad was actually going to go this morn but he did. He was stubborn and didn't pace himself though. He made it to one of his spots about a 100yds nearly totally flat and open walk from the truck but didn't take a break on the way. By the time he got that far his bad leg was tired out and forced him to do so. He sat tight till about 7 but was fed up with his situation and not feeling it anymore. Hopefully I can get him out again and he will listen?!

A buddy of mine and his friend heard 3 gobblers on the roost this morn but none after flydown, one bird was 60yds away but flew out the opposite way. My buddy was left momentarily confused later on when he had a hen slip into 15yds of him before he knew it. Soon after he saw a longbeard coming to join her and was waiting for it to clear a tree. Next thing he knew the tom was running like a bat out of hell in the other direction. He saw why soon after when his friend came walking over. Talk about bad timing!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Bigmike23 said:


> This was my first kill with TSS shot. The performance was nothing short of extraordinary... I shot him at 35 yards and hit a bit lower than I wanted. I got excited for this one I won't lie. A decent amount of pellets went into the chest. He was broadside when I shot. When I cleaned him out, those #9 pellets went through his right breast, blew through his chest bone, out of the left breast, and got stuck in his feathers on the other side. Crazy


I wanted to test the TSS last spring but couldn't have picked a much worse time to even think about doing that, I couldn't even find any. I'll stick with the 3" remington nitro turkey mags in #5 shot for awhile longer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin got this one this morning in Potter. Worked him Sat morning, but the more he sounded off the more hunters started sneaking around, so my cousin left and was set up early this morning in the fog. A couple gobbles on roost, but he and a smaller jake hit the ground running right to my cousin once my cousin called. No doubt the fog helped as they couldn’t use their primary defense (eyesight).


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL....I just spoke with my cousin, he called in two more birds and two different buddies missed throughout the morning.

He could have easily shot one that passed by him at 15 yards on the way to getting missed by his buddy about 60 yards away (lol). I teased telling him he needs to open a guide service. -


----------



## dougell

Baseball has been getting in the way of baseball so far.Jordan got in late friday night from a game and I didn't feel like waking him up at 4:00am because he had another game on saturday.I was gonna go out by myself just to go but have no desire unless he's with me.I was watching the news around 8:00am and the dog started violently whining.I looked out the back window and two lone long beards were less than 10 yards from my deck lol.First birds I've seen near the house all spring.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol maybe chased from their usual haunt from hunters?

Around these parts folks would be sending a volley from their lazyboy if that were the case … hahaha


----------



## TauntoHawk

Opening day was uneventful, the birds that had been on cameras all week were nowhere to be seen or heard at our place upstate. By 8 the wife and I decided to try and cruise a few public spots passing up on any with vehicles or fresh tire marks. About the 7th pull off we found an empty one and went for a long walk. The first call we made got a gobble from the creek bottom but after getting a set up we were never able to pull another gobble or get anything to show. Later in the am we walked up on 2 hens and 2 Jake's just scratching around. 

Sunday we were in NY for their opening day, went to public and introduced the wife to the art of getting to the gate first which is simply to get there the night before and sleep in the truck. Wake up, jetboil coffee and into the woods you go. First gobble was 529 and we quickly found ourselves listening to a flock of birds just off public across a private field. We gave ourselves a shotgun range cushion and set up. I lightly worked the flock enough for them to know I was there and as they generally do this time of year they got pretty quiet after fly down. It sounded like 3 gobblers a few Jakes and some hens. Over the next hour I slowly peeled a Jake then a hen to break off and come check us out when one of the gobblers finally fired up and laid into him and got him gobbling after a few minutes he broke and the familiar sound of a bird getting closer with each gobble begin to heighten our excitement. Then I spot him first at a trot then a run straight at us, no time to think as to why I just got ready. He hopped a ditch and sprinted into the woods, 40, 35, 30yds and closing I clucked expecting him to come to a halt. Instead he panicked veering left then right, his panic made me panic a bit I tried to just get my gun pointed at a clear lane infront of him but he zigged when I expected a zag and my shot wasn't close. I'm a stationary target kind of guy and I'll admit I rushed the shot. While I stood there a bit dejected I noticed movement in the field and there stood a hunter. The bird was not sprinting to my calling but instead was fleeing a hunter who must have spooked him trying to cut him off from me which makes a lot more sense that my few soft calls made him react that way or that a bird would run with such urgency to my calls. 

It was beautiful weather and sure beat working but I sure wish that could have worked out a bit different. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin thumped his 2nd bird this morning….Potter


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> Opening day was uneventful, the birds that had been on cameras all week were nowhere to be seen or heard at our place upstate. By 8 the wife and I decided to try and cruise a few public spots passing up on any with vehicles or fresh tire marks. About the 7th pull off we found an empty one and went for a long walk. The first call we made got a gobble from the creek bottom but after getting a set up we were never able to pull another gobble or get anything to show. Later in the am we walked up on 2 hens and 2 Jake's just scratching around.
> 
> Sunday we were in NY for their opening day, went to public and introduced the wife to the art of getting to the gate first which is simply to get there the night before and sleep in the truck. Wake up, jetboil coffee and into the woods you go. First gobble was 529 and we quickly found ourselves listening to a flock of birds just off public across a private field. We gave ourselves a shotgun range cushion and set up. I lightly worked the flock enough for them to know I was there and as they generally do this time of year they got pretty quiet after fly down. It sounded like 3 gobblers a few Jakes and some hens. Over the next hour I slowly peeled a Jake then a hen to break off and come check us out when one of the gobblers finally fired up and laid into him and got him gobbling after a few minutes he broke and the familiar sound of a bird getting closer with each gobble begin to heighten our excitement. Then I spot him first at a trot then a run straight at us, no time to think as to why I just got ready. He hopped a ditch and sprinted into the woods, 40, 35, 30yds and closing I clucked expecting him to come to a halt. Instead he panicked veering left then right, his panic made me panic a bit I tried to just get my gun pointed at a clear lane infront of him but he zigged when I expected a zag and my shot wasn't close. I'm a stationary target kind of guy and I'll admit I rushed the shot. While I stood there a bit dejected I noticed movement in the field and there stood a hunter. The bird was not sprinting to my calling but instead was fleeing a hunter who must have spooked him trying to cut him off from me which makes a lot more sense that my few soft calls made him react that way or that a bird would run with such urgency to my calls.
> 
> It was beautiful weather and sure beat working but I sure wish that could have worked out a bit different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Tough luck Taunto, but the season is still very young! Plenty of seasons where I never really got a good chance at one till the 3rd or 4th week. 

Haven't seen very many come running in but 2 of the last I can recall were heading to my dad in short order. One of them, I was on the other side of the road in another field corner several hundred yards away... and above my dad's position. A tom came the from the neighbors woods, through the hedgerow and sprinted up the field edge right to dad. That tom never gobbled and he never knew he was coming till he was in his lap.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man, I wish I could have gotten away this week, work is just a BEAR....spoke with my cousin a few mins ago and he shared that have 5 guys up, 4 birds on the ground (only 1 jake) and two misses. Most of the action is happening right off of roost, not that they haven't fired up a mid-morning tom, but as soon as one sounds off the crowd of hunters descend. He said all of our usual public spots are uber-crowded; in one area, there were actually two trucks parked in the field, even though the farmer who grants permission specifically tells everyone NOT to park in the fields. No wonder so many stop granting public access. Only one bird was from private ground the other three from ground that is open to the public. Crappy weather moving in so a few of the guys may head home early. Sounds like it's been a fun-filled couple of days for that crew....definitely jealous.


----------



## Bigmike23

Brother and I went out this morning same spot I killed my bird. Right at first light I try the owl hooter and a nice one went off not 150 yards from us. We setup in a great position and waited. He was gobbling his head off for quite awhile and stayed on the limb pretty long. We both heard him fly down, and gobbled a minute afterward not 70 yards in front of us. We were beneath a bench he was on and we couldn't see where he was. 
Finally the bird popped his head over the edge, looked around for 10 seconds, and took off running up the hill. No idea what happened. Both of us were camoed head to toe and didn't move a inch. Just a guess he got spooked when he didn't see the hen. 
He was fine with it. It's was and exciting morning and the season is still young. Really regret not getting a second tag...


----------



## nicko

Pulled into the gun club at 8:45 AM this morning to test out a new Skinner Peepsight and saw two guys in the lot with the tailgate down. Said they shot it right next to the rifle range.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey Mike, I can't tell you how many times that exact scenerio has happend to me/us. I make every effort possible to get above them and close to the ledge that I expect them to crest. When I've been able to do that, I am usually more successful.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Pulled into the gun club at 8:45 AM this morning to test out a new Skinner Peepsight and saw two guys in the lot with the tailgate down. Said they shot it right next to the rifle range.
> 
> View attachment 7620088



LOL - French Creek range?


----------



## Bigmike23

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Mike, I can't tell you how many times that exact scenerio has happend to me/us. I make every effort possible to get above them and close to the ledge that I expect them to crest. When I've been able to do that, I am usually more successful.


I usually do as well. Bad judgement on my part today.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dads been feeling Saturdays walk for sure. At this point, I'm not sure he would try to go out this Saturday, especially if it's raining. Catching a cold or something would be the last thing he would need right now. 

I haven't mentioned it to him yet but I have an idea for his next outing that may help him out quite a bit. We leave earlier and I'll take some decoys and a camp chair along. His regular spot and where I often go first on that property are 150yds or less from where we park. I think if he walks approx 30-40yds a clip and takes a break in the chair for a few minutes, rinse and repeat till we get in, he won't fatigue as much or as quickly. Then he can hunt from the chair if he chooses to after we get there, we'll see. Funny thing is we have a quad and a trailer for it but he hasn't even thought about that.

I debated getting my second tag this year, especially since I didn't know how much or if I was even going to feel like going. I ended up buying it online on the 17th or 18th and got it by the 25th...I'm glad I went ahead with it.

I didn't feel the urge to get back out right away this week, but 3 of the next 4 days look rather wet. My 2nd outing of the season will likely be to my bike and hike public spot on Thursday. Usually up and out the door before 4am when I do that and after a couple trips my ass starts to drag. 
I did have a decent video camera setup on my gun Saturday and was able to get it going and start recording, or so I thought, when that bird showed up. Apparently though, I didn't actually hit the record button or hit it twice so I never actually recorded anything . Maybe I'll have more time to prepare and make sure everything is operating next time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Bigmike23 said:


> I usually do as well. Bad judgement on my part today.


Bad judgement goes hand in hand with turkey hunting. I'll wager atleast half the time a hunt didn't go as planned, or even when I was successful, those damn birds didn't come in where I'd thought they would.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> those damn birds didn't come in or react quite like I thought they would.


It's because they can't read the script


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*^^^* It wouldn't be much fun if they were all "easy" though. To be honest I don't mind the ones I have had to put more effort into getting one bit, more frustrating but also more rewarding as they've typically been older birds.

There's a small clearing on a property I hunt most springs where I've called many birds to over the years. Last spring or maybe the spring before, I had one going on the ridge above it, he was hotter then hell (so hot it's still hard to believe I didn't get him) but when he finally committed he did everything to avoid that clearing after he came down the hill ...eventually ended up going the other way... gobbling as he went. 

My NY bird from last spring was another. He expected the hen to come to him and wasn't having much to do with anything less, even though he was only 60-80yds from me for most of an hour to an hour a half. When he finally broke and came in he was only 40yds away for much of the next half hour, and avoided 2 small clearings he had no reason that I saw to not walk through. Never even saw that bird till the last 20sec's or so before I killed him


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bigmike23 said:


> I usually do as well. Bad judgement on my part today.


May times, I didn't have an option...the times I have been successful calling them downhill is once they're already on the ground. If a bird is fired-up on roost, I have had very limited success calling them downhill. However, when I have struck-up a bird that us already on the ground, I have had better luck getting them to move down hill.

I can remember one year I had three different jakes fired up, but they were across a big ravine. I have learned my lessons about thinking that I can actually be sneaky enough to get around without spooking them, so I was content to stay put on my side, wait for light and see what happens. I didn't even call again and neither did they...as that morning gray started to gain color I was surprised I hadn't heard any of them sounding off, so I let out a few yelps...now mind you I am likely 150-200 yards away, across a big ravine. As soon I the last yelp cleared the butt naked diaphragm, they all busted loose, left their roost and flew to my side of the ravine. I passed on all three as they were young jakes, beards barely past their plumage, I really had wished Ty would have been with me as it would have been an excellent opportunity and an awesome experience to share.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> Bad judgement goes hand in hand with turkey hunting. I'll wager atleast half the time a hunt didn't go as planned, or even when I was successful, those damn birds didn't come in or react quite like I thought they would.


Bad judgement you say eh? I should be the world's best turkey hunter then.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any of you guys ever see something like this?


----------



## dougell

The best lessons are learned from mistakes.That's why I always said to ditch the blinds when it came to kids.They learn more from the adrenaline rush of a missed opportunity than from a successful one.It's just harder for Dad to watch.


----------



## dougell

I think people put way too much thought into turkey hunting strategies.They really are dumb birds that have no ability to reason.They live by the simple instincts nature gave them and most of their behavior is dictated by the breeding stage and what the hens are doing.The fact that they're so stupid is why they can be unpredictable.Calling to them on the roost is probably the biggest mistake people make.That and thinking the best time to kill them is first thing in the morning,during the beginning of the season,before they're pressured.I don't believe for one second that birds stop responding from pressure.It's all about the hens.Don't try to compete with them and you'll win far more often.


----------



## vonfoust

I really thought I was going to make it happen Saturday. Instead I got outsmarted (or maybe out-patiented...is that a word??) once again. 
Had 4 different birds gobbling. Hen called and one opened up from about 75 yds away through the woods. Hurried up and sat down. He's coming in, all I have to do is give a few quiet purrs. 
Did I mention that I don't know how to do that with a diaphragm? And when I sat down I left my vest with all other calls about 10 yards away. 
So what I did was shut up. Did I also mention I have no patience? After 15 minutes of being quiet I left. 

Probably bad judgement


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> LOL - French Creek range?


Daniel Boone Rod and gun club


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I really thought I was going to make it happen Saturday. Instead I got outsmarted (or maybe out-patiented...is that a word??) once again.
> Had 4 different birds gobbling. Hen called and one opened up from about 75 yds away through the woods. Hurried up and sat down. He's coming in, all I have to do is give a few quiet purrs.
> Did I mention that I don't know how to do that with a diaphragm? And when I sat down I left my vest with all other calls about 10 yards away.
> So what I did was shut up. Did I also mention I have no patience? After 15 minutes of being quiet I left.
> 
> Probably bad judgement


More likely than not he just went with the real thing rather than the potential blow up doll.You rarely beat the real thing.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> I really thought I was going to make it happen Saturday. Instead I got outsmarted (or maybe out-patiented...is that a word??) once again.
> Had 4 different birds gobbling. Hen called and one opened up from about 75 yds away through the woods. Hurried up and sat down. He's coming in, all I have to do is give a few quiet purrs.
> Did I mention that I don't know how to do that with a diaphragm? And when I sat down I left my vest with all other calls about 10 yards away.
> So what I did was shut up. Did I also mention I have no patience? After 15 minutes of being quiet I left.
> 
> Probably bad judgement


I have to ask, but why was your vest off before you hurried up and sat down?

I obviously wasn't there, but to me it doesn't sound like you gave him enough encouragement to come looking for you. I've certainly been in similar situations. I didn't know if he was coming my way or going the other which made me question whether I should have called again or stayed quiet... and if he's not talking your guess to what he's doing is as good as anybody's. 

You didn't say whether he kept gobbling, got closer or stayed in the same spot but I'm thinking when you stopped calling and the hen (you) never showed up...he stopped gobbling, got bored and went on his way. If you felt you needed to call some more I wouldn't have let not being able to do purrs stop me. Doesn't sound like some more hen calling like he first answered would have hurt at 75yds...or you could have very well just done softer yelps and raked the leaves a bit.

You definitely need to work on your patience a bit more. Hearing 4 different gobblers, having a close call with one and leaving 15 minutes after that encounter was atrocious judgement . Probably would have had to drag me out of the woods kicking and screaming in that situation.
I have to wonder how many guys would have stayed at the property I was at Saturday as long as I did. In a little over 3 hours I hadn't even seen a turkey let alone heard one but you know how that morning played out. It was anti-climatic, but still.


----------



## nicko

Right after Chris, I may be the next most impatient when it comes to turkey hunting. Hunting birds but thinking about deer, looking for deer sign instead of thinking about turkey, laying down in the blind for a nap when I should be looking for turkeys. Thinking about everything but turkeys while turkey hunting. Chasing the blind across the field because I didn't stake it down and the wind flipped it. Thinking about blueberry pancakes when I should be thinking about turkeys. Thinking I should have gone fishing instead.

Strangely, I have yet to even have what I would consider a shot opportunity. Not sure why.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Any of you guys ever see something like this?


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> I have to ask, but why was your vest off before you hurried up and sat down?
> 
> I obviously wasn't there, but to me it doesn't sound like you gave him enough encouragement to come looking for you. I've certainly been in similar situations. I didn't know if he was coming my way or going the other which made me question whether I should have called again or stayed quiet... and if he's not talking your guess to what he's doing is as good as anybody's.
> 
> You didn't say whether he kept gobbling, got closer or stayed in the same spot but I'm thinking when you stopped calling and the hen (you) never showed up...he stopped gobbling, got bored and went on his way. If you felt you needed to call some more I wouldn't have let not being able to do purrs stop me. Doesn't sound like some more hen calling like he first answered would have hurt at 75yds...or you could have very well just done softer yelps and raked the leaves a bit.
> 
> You definitely need to work on your patience a bit more. Hearing 4 different gobblers, having a close call with one and leaving 15 minutes after that encounter was atrocious judgement . Probably would have had to drag me out of the woods kicking and screaming in that situation.
> I have to wonder how many guys would have stayed at the property I was at Saturday as long as I did. In a little over 3 hours I hadn't even seen a turkey let alone heard one but you know how that morning played out. It was anti-climatic, but still.


I had a foam hen decoy in the back of my vest. Took the vest off to get the decoy out and walk it out 25 yds into the field. Tried pushing the stake down into the ground and broke it. Rigged something to kinda keep her upright. Was walking back to the trees and he gobbled. Closer than any I've had gobble before. Sat down thinking he was running in. 
I've got a much longer list than this of screw ups. It's mostly because I care enough about turkeys to sit for 5-10 minutes before I get bored and wander off. If it doesn't happen in those 5-10 minutes forget it. I try to care, I really do. I even bought that vest two years ago.


----------



## 12-Ringer

One of my most colossal turkey screw-ups simply involved doing all of the hard stuff right, only to pull the trigger on a big tom standing in a clearing at 20 yards only to find I didn't load the gun

I can remember it as if happened yesterday...I started down the logging road with the intention of loading my gun when I got to the first log staging area, only on the way the birds started sounding off. Under the cover of darkness and with the advantage of a clear path, I picked up the pace to close the distance. I guess in the haste of the focus on closing the distance, moving quickly and quietly, trying to pin-point the birds and locate a suitable ambush spot, I completely forgot I didn't load the gun. I didn't even have time to put my face-mask on as I heard the hens flying down...I quickly set up and instead of hen calling, I let out a quick double gobble and all hell broke loose, it sounded like I was on a turkey farm. Hens and toms sounding off, they were right in front of me but it was still pretty dark, so I sat quiet and waited and they hung around until well into daylight and I truly had my pick of at least 4 different mature birds. However, at the moment of truth all that I got was the "click" of the firing pin?

Although I didn't haul one out that morning, that remains one of my best and most unique experiences.....


----------



## vonfoust

Best part is that every year I know where some are roosted, and what I probably should do to actually shoot a turkey at some point, I just don't do it. Last year when a buddy asked me about 8pm about turkey hunting the next morning I said "Start out by going down here, set up here, give some calls."
At 6:02am I texted him saying something to the effect of "I can't believe you haven't shot one yet." His response came through at 6:04, with the hero picture. So apparently I'm a great turkey guide, as long as I'm not with you.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Best part is that every year I know where some are roosted, and what I probably should do to actually shoot a turkey at some point, I just don't do it. Last year when a buddy asked me about 8pm about turkey hunting the next morning I said "Start out by going down here, set up here, give some calls."
> At 6:02am I texted him saying something to the effect of "I can't believe you haven't shot one yet." His response came through at 6:04, with the hero picture. So apparently I'm a great turkey guide, as long as I'm not with you.


Would you prefer to PM, text, or email coordinates to the location? 😂


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> Would you prefer to PM, text, or email coordinates to the location? 😂


Ha! That was less than my self imposed "10 minute limit" so if it actually worked every time even I would probably have shot a turkey by now


----------



## ZDC

This last weekend I set up a feeder and a few cameras.

The feeder is set up to drop corn in the morning, I'll have it up till late summer when the apple tree in the background starts dropping.

But anyway 2 things this picture below is the first picture of a buck this year ( since February lol). I'm not sure if he is the 3 year old buck I call Freak or the 4 year old buck I call Crabs. I got a few pictures of other deer, all seemed a little nervous about the feeder showing.

Another thing is these woods use to be loaded with turkey ( I'm talking I would see a huge flock of 20+ birds ) but about 3 years ago they all disappeared and I haven't even seen a turkey on camera for many years. But 2 days ago I got a few pictures of 2 Jakes. This has got me really excited that they might make a comeback in the years to come.

I think that it is pretty cool that 2 days into having the feeder up I got the first pictures of turkeys in over 3 years 










* I am going to be turkey hunting the next few weekends , not at this location though*


----------



## ZDC

Yes I do know the time on my camera is messed up beyond belief lol


----------



## hobbs4421

I have to confess that unless I get em gobbling right off the roost, or within an hour after sunrise that I get bored and start scouting for archery season. I love turkey hunting when it works out 1st thing, but I’m not sitting for hours waiting for one unless they are gobbling and working their way in. It’s obvious that I’m more of a deer hunter than a turkey hunter, and hunting like this has allowed me to find some excellent deer hunting spots while i should’ve been waiting for a bird.


----------



## vonfoust

hobbs4421 said:


> I have to confess that unless I get em gobbling right off the roost, or within an hour after sunrise that I get bored and start scouting for archery season. I love turkey hunting when it works out 1st thing, but I’m not sitting for hours waiting for one unless they are gobbling and working their way in. It’s obvious that I’m more of a deer hunter than a turkey hunter, and hunting like this has allowed me to find some excellent deer hunting spots while i should’ve been waiting for a bird.


I don't even get up. Had plans to this morning, then the couch looked good, then got a cup of coffee, then decided the dogs needed attention. I've pretty much got from 9:30-10:15 on a Saturday for a bird to work out in 10 minutes or less. I like to make things difficult.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I usually get up and go when I plan to go out. This morning I had the alarm set for 3:20am, giving me time for a long hike in today. When the alarm went off, I said I don't think so, and went back to bed.  
A bit warm in the season already but gorgeous day none the less.


----------



## jacobh

I’m with Chris I have no time for Turkeys. No idea why?? I’ve killed a couple but truthfully don’t usually hunt them. My dad eats them I don’t so I guess that’s why I don’t chase em


----------



## Schleprock1

I can't believe I did this. 
Back in January we went on a cruise. It was supposed to be two cruises back to back but the second one got cancelled due to covid. They gave us a credit that had to be used by mid January of next year. We don't want to be down south over the summer and September through mid November are hurricane season and ARCHERY SEASON. Ended up booking an 8 day cruise leaving .... November 26th. The first week of rifle season! 
I'm counting on having a repeat of last years archery season when I filled my fourth tag on November 3rd. 
The good news is we have never been to Aruba, Bonaire and Curacao.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dad had a family doctor appointment yesterday. His blood pressure, blood work and everything else they check were all very good. Besides the expected nerve and muscle pain he has, he's doing better than the doc anticipated. He was switched to a different pain med earlier this week and it has worked much better than any others he tried thus far so that's a plus as well.

I mentioned taking breaks and one of those fold up camp chairs along on a future hunt and he quickly shot the chair idea down. He said more "stuff" to carry, and I said I would carry the chair and it's not a big deal. I guess he wants to stay stubborn but I'd push his ass out there in monster-truck tired wheel chair if that's what I had to do. He seems to have interest in going Saturday but maybe I'm misinterpreting what he said


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Schleprock1 said:


> I can't believe I did this.
> Back in January we went on a cruise. It was supposed to be two cruises back to back but the second one got cancelled due to covid. They gave us a credit that had to be used by mid January of next year. We don't want to be down south over the summer and September through mid November are hurricane season and ARCHERY SEASON. Ended up booking an 8 day cruise leaving .... November 26th. The first week of rifle season!
> I'm counting on having a repeat of last years archery season when I filled my fourth tag on November 3rd.
> The good news is we have never been to Aruba, Bonaire and Curacao.


I wouldn't necessarily count on being done filling tags by November 3rd, hunting and life in general are pretty good at throwing unexpected curve balls at as. Maybe you will tag out by then again but at the same time there is still time before you leave and after you get back if you don't. Still a ways off, but safe travels on your trip!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I love other turkey hunters with lower attention spans, I've killed a few birds between 8-9am, after those guys left and I had the woods mostly to myself.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Needed a break from the grind and instead of driving 90-minutes to Hickory Run to chase longberards (closest access that I have) I decided to drive 90-minutes to Belmar and chase some fluke/flounder in the Shark River. Rented a small john boat with a 9.9HP motor, was on the water at 7 and my cousin and had our limit at 8:45AM.

New Jersey regs are crazy this year...3 fish limit, 2 slotted between 17"-18" and one over 18" as to opposed past minimum limits of 3 over 18". Rationale is to protect the breeding females as they are typically the larger fish. Only issue that I saw first hand was folks over-handling and culling fish that were at or near death. I'm not sure these regs will have the intended impact.

The two of us caught 27 total with 20 of them over 17", nine of them over 20", the biggest being a 4.7lb 24" doormat. Of course that was the last fish of the day and our cooler was filled by 8:45AM. We fished 7AM-3:30PM....wish we had a livewell and were able properly cull, (as opposed to those filling coolers and buckets) but it was a great first trip of the season. Believe it or not it was 5' and 6" white Gulp jerk shads on 3/8oz and 1/2oz VMX Boxer jog heads that did most of the work; I think 21 of the 27 were caught that way. We did land a couple floating killies with a slip bobber set-up as the tide and winds slowed. The big one came on a killie, on the last drift of the day, literally 200 feet from the rental dock (lol).


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> *I love other turkey hunters with lower attention spans*, I've killed a few birds between 8-9am, after those guys left and I had the woods mostly to myself.


Most days I don't even make it TO the woods by 9.


----------



## PAbigbear

Finished my sixth PA triple trophy this morning at 0630. No idea how many gobbles I heard, but it was a lot. That ground shaking gobble in your face never gets old.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Finished my sixth PA triple trophy this morning at 0630. No idea how many gobbles I heard, but it was a lot. That ground shaking gobble in your face never gets old.
> View attachment 7621590


Awesome accomplishment.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> Most days I don't even make it TO the woods by 9.


Not a terrible time to get out though, sometimes the toms have lost their ladies by then and are feeling lonely.


----------



## superslamsam

hobbs4421 said:


> I have to confess that unless I get em gobbling right off the roost, or within an hour after sunrise that I get bored and start scouting for archery season. I love turkey hunting when it works out 1st thing, but I’m not sitting for hours waiting for one unless they are gobbling and working their way in. It’s obvious that I’m more of a deer hunter than a turkey hunter, and hunting like this has allowed me to find some excellent deer hunting spots while i should’ve been waiting for a bird.


This is me as well!


----------



## hobbs4421

Congrats to all you dedicated turkey hunters! If my kids were interested in getting up early and going, then I’d be all about it. Archery and gun season for deer on the other hand are my addictions!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I never looked into PA's Spring Turkey Season harvest data before, but it is interesting.
2003......42,876
2004......41,017
2005......32,593
2006......39,285
2007......37,880
2008......44,391
2009......42,478
2010......33,876
2011......35,852
2012......36,591
2013......36,507
2014......41,258
2015......41,180
2016......35,996
2017......38,101
2018......40,303
2019......37,286
2020......34,492
2021......28,087

An excerpt from the 2020 season...
"The second tag sales continue to set records in Pennsylvania. A record 25,524 hunters bought second licenses; the fourth consecutive year second-tag sales topped 20,000. Those second tags led to 3,731 harvests, making for a 15 percent success rate for those who purchased a second tag. Last spring’s overall estimated harvest was 34,500 turkeys. 16% of turkey hunters were successful in filling their first tag."


----------



## CBB

Congrats to you guys killing birds. Ill be back in the woods for the 2nd week. After the opening morning hunt with the wife we hopped a plane out of pittsburgh and hit Anna Maria


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Needed a break from the grind and instead of driving 90-minutes to Hickory Run to chase longberards (closest access that I have) I decided to drive 90-minutes to Belmar and chase some fluke/flounder in the Shark River. Rented a small john boat with a 9.9HP motor, was on the water at 7 and my cousin and had our limit at 8:45AM.
> 
> New Jersey regs are crazy this year...3 fish limit, 2 slotted between 17"-18" and one over 18" as to opposed past minimum limits of 3 over 18". Rationale is to protect the breeding females as they are typically the larger fish. Only issue that I saw first hand was folks over-handling and culling fish that were at or near death. I'm not sure these regs will have the intended impact.
> 
> The two of us caught 27 total with 20 of them over 17", nine of them over 20", the biggest being a 4.7lb 24" doormat. Of course that was the last fish of the day and our cooler was filled by 8:45AM. We fished 7AM-3:30PM....wish we had a livewell and were able properly cull, (as opposed to those filling coolers and buckets) but it was a great first trip of the season. Believe it or not it was 5' and 6" white Gulp jerk shads on 3/8oz and 1/2oz VMX Boxer jog heads that did most of the work; I think 21 of the 27 were caught that way. We did land a couple floating killies with a slip bobber set-up as the tide and winds slowed. The big one came on a killie, on the last drift of the day, literally 200 feet from the rental dock (lol).


NJ has crazy regs for everything. Glad you got some flatties


----------



## tyepsu

Just got back yesterday from a week of hunting turkeys with my dad in north central Pennsylvania. He got a shot at one on Wednesday, but didn't connect. It was a long shot and the bird wasn't coming any closer. 

I was able to connect with this 2 year old on Friday May 6th at 11:45am. 19 lbs, 9" beard and 1 1/4" spurs. Extra special as I was hunting my parents' property along with my dad. 

I'm happy I purchased the 2nd tag, as I'm already tagged out in Ohio and not ready for my season to be finished.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Great bird ty, overall how was the turkey hunting? Just generally interested in the state of the flock across the state 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Of all the trail cams the top of the hill overlooking 1 acer of clover is my favorite, I love these evening field filling up shots

My schedule has just been crazy beyond belief and I have not hunted turkey since a quiet opening day. Hoping to get out soon but this might be my least "days afield" in a long long time









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

TauntoHawk said:


> Great bird ty, overall how was the turkey hunting? Just generally interested in the state of the flock across the state
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It's really hit and miss, from my observation. Opening morning I hunted my go to turkey spots around Pittsburgh. One from first light until 815 and the other from 830 until noon and didn't see or hear a single bird. Up north I saw and heard birds on my parents property, but didn't see or hear a bird on the woods behind where they live.


----------



## ZDC

Any of you guys know the process of registering a kayak. Never owned one before and just picked one up. Going to be using it for fishing.


----------



## vonfoust

All I've ever paid on mine are launch permits on years I use PFBC and/or state park launches. I wouldn't trust me though


----------



## Schleprock1

ZDC said:


> Any of you guys know the process of registering a kayak. Never owned one before and just picked one up. Going to be using it for fishing.


There are a few different ways to go. First, do you ever intend to put a trolling motor on it? If so you need to register it as a motorized boat. If not putting a motor on it you can get a launch permit at most state parks that have a lake. Or you can register it online at PA fish & Boat and they will send you the stickers.


----------



## BGM51

Was set up this morning by 5:15. About 5:35 I about jumped out of boots. A Tom sounded off and it seemed like he was right overhead.

Turns out he was about 40 yards in front of me still roosted.

Ended up watching him and several hens fly down. Once on the ground he continued to gobble. But no matter what I tried he wasn't leaving those hens.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Think I'll make the hour drive into Pennsylvania tomorrow and if necessary Thursday morning to hunt for a bit before work. I work from home and normally start at 9am, but looks like I can start at 10am tomorrow. I'll probably hunt a spot closer to where I park and save my long walk in spot for Saturday. Hope I can find a gobbler that isn't with hens.


----------



## BGM51

Had my fastest turkey hunt of my life. Killed my bird about 45 min after leaving my truck. 20 min from the time I got set up.

91/2" beard and 1" spurs.































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Congrats !! Had 3 or 4 hammering, but when they flew down they headed to neighbors property. With only a short time to hunt I couldn't chase them all over. Think I'll go after them again Thursday morning.


----------



## nicko

Bruuuuuuuce!!!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Bruuuuuuuce!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Way to go Bruce!


----------



## BGM51

LetThemGrow said:


> Way to go Bruce!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dads thinks he wants to try going out tomorrow morning at what we call "the Nickel". Not sure what he's got in mind, but the walk in is much further then where we were the first day?!

Only been out twice so far so I guess I'm slacking. Once on private in Luzerne County and once on public in Columbia this morning...haven't heard a gobble yet.

14 deer seen this morn, deer milling all around me for over 2hrs from before 8am till after 10am. The highlight of the trip came at 10:33 when I heard something off my left shoulder and turned to see a hen coming my way. I wasn't in the best position to try video and I wasn't sure she was alone yet but after 10 minutes solid of preening on a log 18yds away, she wandered a bit further away and I could get away with moving. She went up in a deadfall tree about 6ft off the ground and then to another, much higher and all they way up into the branches. She wasn't near as graceful coming back down...using her wings to maintain balance she looked almost like she was on a slippy slide 

After that, she resumed coming towards me till she finally spotted something out of place. When she got to 10-15yds, rampant clucking and purring commenced. She got to about 8ft for a while before she finally did a full circle all the way around me and walked away at 11:06am. 

The replacement video cam is a far cry from the one I used last year in some key ways, but it does the job okay for now. Some stills from the videos:


----------



## BGM51

AjPUNISHER said:


> Dads thinks he wants to try going out tomorrow morning at what we call "the Nickel". Not sure what he's got in mind, but the walk in is much further then where we were the first day?!
> 
> Only been out twice so far so I guess I'm slacking. Once on private in Luzerne County and once on public in Columbia this morning...haven't heard a gobble yet.
> 
> 14 deer seen this morn, deer milling all around me for over 2hrs from before 8am till after 10am. The highlight of the trip came at 10:33 when I heard something off my left shoulder and turned to see a hen coming my way. I wasn't in the best position to try video and I wasn't sure she was alone yet but after 10 minutes solid of preening on a log 18yds away, she wandered a bit further away and I could get away with moving. She went up in a deadfall tree about 6ft off the ground and then to another, much higher and all they way up into the branches. She wasn't near as graceful coming back down...using her wings to maintain balance she looked almost like she was on a slippy slide
> 
> After that, she resumed coming towards me till she finally spotted something out of place. When she got to 10-15yds, rampant clucking and purring commenced. She got to about 8ft for a while before she finally did a full circle all the way around me and walked away at 11:06am.
> 
> The replacement video cam is a far cry from the one I used last year in some key ways, but it does the job okay for now. Some stills from the videos:


Fun morning for sure.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

BGM51 said:


> Fun morning for sure.


It was, watching that hen do what she did was just as good as tagging a tom for me today.

Sounds like you had a pretty fun morning as well, Congrats! How much gobbling did he do?


----------



## BGM51

AjPUNISHER said:


> It was, watching that hen do what she did was just as good as tagging a tom for me today.
> 
> Sounds like you had a pretty fun morning as well, Congrats! How much gobbling did he do?


Heard him gobbling at about 5:15. Gobbled right up until I shot him at 5:55. Gobbled every few minutes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Had a few birds hammering on roost, but when this guy snuck in I felt the need to take him out. Birds have continued gobbling. Maybe I'll still get a chance.


----------



## BGM51

tyepsu said:


> Had a few birds hammering on roost, but when this guy snuck in I felt the need to take him out. Birds have continued gobbling. Maybe I'll still get a chance.


Nice. Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Congrats on the dog Typsu. That doesn’t happen every day, but every day a predictor gets to close and it’s legal to shoot, it’s game on!


----------



## PAbigbear

tyepsu said:


> Had a few birds hammering on roost, but when this guy snuck in I felt the need to take him out. Birds have continued gobbling. Maybe I'll still get a chance.


I had one blow a hot tom out yesterday. Thought for sure he was going to come in to get some TSS to the face, but he skirted me about 55 yards.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Woke dad up yesterday morning and he didn't feel like going after all. I didn't go either and went back to bed.

I did another bike and hike this morn. Walked right into what turned out to be 7 deer at 5:13am. I was rather amazed they left me get to within 15-20yds of a few of them and they didn't spook. As I stood there, I couldn't say what they all were but 2 of the closest were buck. The bigger buck stood up on his hind legs at some tree branches, started making a scrape under it and then abruptly stopped and chased after the next closest buck. They hung around for quite a while even after spooking and kept coming back. Rinse and repeat with 2 other groups later on, a lot of snorting and I ended up seeing around 15 deer.

I was in a spot I typically hear gobblers in the roost from but didn't hear a one. 5:39 I heard a hen do a brief bit of yelping... but that was it. A bit after 8 I had a nearly jet-black fisher come ambling through around 40-50yds out. I'd liked to have gotten some footage of it but the opportunity was oh so brief. I thought it had left when it went out of sight over a bank, but soon learned otherwise when I stood up. It had doubled back closer and was maybe 25yds, seemed as though it was going to pass me inside 20yds before it saw me, but once it did it didn't waste much time getting out of dodge.

Shortly after I think I may have heard my first and only gobble in 3 hunts thus far... around 400yds+ away.

Thinking I'm going to try my luck tomorrow morning again, what can possibly go wrong on Friday the 13th!


----------



## dougell

I've been out twice,I called in a jake the first time I went out but won't shoot a jake.Between the weather and baseball,Jordan hasn't had a chance to get out once time.He scouted a new spot after school on friday and saw a lone long beard with two jakes.We planned on going after them in the morning but it was pouring rain.I went out monday,on more of a scouting mission in that spot,HAVING NO IDEA WHERE THEY'D BE ROOSTED.They were already on the ground when I got there and immediately answered my searching yelps.I made exactly two series of yelps and two long beards came strait in all by themselves.Once they came into view,I stopped calling and they eventually just walked away.I have zero desire to kill one but still like talking to them.Weather doesn't look terrible on saturday but Jordan has a game.I can't bring myself to kill one unless he's already tagged out and I'm not sure that I'd feel OK about killing one.I'm seeing some birds in most sots whereI expect to see them in but not a lot.


----------



## CBB

Havent been able to roost a bird or get one tp sound off before work.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I think I remember mentioning that turkey hunting can be full of bad decisions right? Well today was not one of my finer days  should have filled my 2nd PA tag between say 5:50 to 5:55 and then managed to goof up a 2nd chance at the same bird again at 8:25. 🤣

I was in early and listening at 5:11am, heard my first gobbling at 5:35. Had a live hen scenario before 6 with a solo tom and thought he was going to come right past me to get to her so I didn't call, turned out I should have. Called another hen almost into my lap and she joined up with a 2nd tom that had 2 hens. 

My 8:25 goof was almost comical. I reacquired the pre 6am solo tom and knew right where he was. I picked out a tree and sat it perfectly to get a shot if he came in where I thought, problem was I second guessed my gut feeling and shifted a few feet on the tree so I wasn't exactly pointed in that direction. When I called he answered well enough but his gobbles toned down to just enough to keep tabs on where he was. I say just enough because he went quiet a few times and I didn't know if he was coming or not...then he'd gobble again from the same spot and hadn't moved. When he did come in I had no idea he was on his way and was slightly out of position when he showed up. If I hadn't changed my position on the tree I'd been right on him when he came in but I soon found myself staring at him 22yds away (nice bird with a beard I'd say def topped 10"s), him staring at me and I felt there was no way I would have gotten away with any movement. He didn't spook, though he altered his course to where my gun was pointed towards a mound between us and an opening just a bit further to the right of it. He ended up on the other side of that mound under 40yds away strutting but all I could see at best was the top of his bobbing white melon and his fan. I tried to coax him a bit to my right but he had none of that, double gobbled at my calling and strutted from their for the next 3 minutes and 41 seconds and then shifted hard to my left before I even knew it. I heard a noise in the leaves to my left and turned to see him from the neck up at 22yds again, angling away and up the hill. I was way out of position being a left-handed shooter at that point and just watched him walk away. 1 more gobble aways out and I never found him again after.

The camera sits approx 2"s higher then the view I have down the rib so I didn't see quite as much of his melon as it the cam did. Though I might have still killed him I wasn't willing to try a shot through those weeds.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## tyepsu

Well I moved 30 minutes too soon grrr. Was standing by my cell camera and treestand as it was getting light, waiting on that first gobble. I look down the treeline and see what looks to be a hen rooosted, about 100 yards away. Decided to sit down right in front of tree my camera is on. As it got light 2 or 3 gobblers on the other side of the hen started hammering. They gobbled a lot until they hit the ground and then went silent for 20 minutes. They then sounded straight in front of me about 100 yards as they gobbled for a few minutes and then moved off to the other side of the field gobbling all the while. Just after 7 I decided to try and cut the distance. I could see them off about 200 yards, just feeding in the field. Decided to sit down, as moving any closer I was likely to get spotted. 7:30 I get a pic of a Tom back where I was first sitting. Beyond frustrating. Waited until after 8 and with not seeing or hearing anything , figured I'd move onto another property. Head back towards camera and sure enough a hen and that Tom take off flying. Oh well. Part of the hunt. Got set up at another property down the road around 845. Going to stay put until noon. Good luck to everyone else who is out.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That redfox made me have a good chuckle LTG!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dad said earlier this week that he wanted to go out today...and we did. 5:18am this morn somebody shot maybe 200yds away from us. Hadn't heard a gobble, so assumed that somehow the bird was on the ground already (not impossible but pretty damn dark yet), they roost shot one or they shot at something else???

Heard a tom gobbling pretty well deep in the neighbors around 5:45, so distant he was rather faint. A few minutes later I did some calls, he seemed to answer and so did 2 other birds soon after that were much closer. A sketchy gobble followed by some tree yelps, maybe 150yds away. I had another guy going with my calling later but never heard a real turkey again after 6am and none ever showed up.

At 9am we hit the property where I took my first bird from (haven't been there since the opening day) and found that there was a decent sized flock still round there somewhere...I'd guess 8-12 birds by the scratching's left behind. Almost an hour into the sit there and nothing was heard in response to any calls. I didn't think I would get to my next favorite area at the property, where I usually have some luck, and I still didn't. Between the 13 to 14 miles I did on 4 hunts this week I really didn't feel like crossing another ravine to get to it. Was a good thing I didn't because I wouldn't have been there for very long. Dad's hip was aching and he was ready to call it quits at 10am.

Wasn't sure what I was seeing at a distance this morning till I snuck up on these 2...


----------



## Gene94

AjPUNISHER said:


> Dad said earlier this week that he wanted to go out today...and we did. 5:18am this morn somebody shot maybe 200yds away from us. Hadn't heard a gobble, so assumed that somehow the bird was on the ground already (not impossible but pretty damn dark yet), they roost shot one or they shot at something else???
> 
> Heard a tom gobbling pretty well deep in the neighbors around 5:45, so distant he was rather faint. A few minutes later I did some calls, he seemed to answer and so did 2 other birds soon after that were much closer. A sketchy gobble followed by some tree yelps, maybe 150yds away. I had another guy going with my calling later but never heard a real turkey again after 6am and none ever showed up.
> 
> At 9am we hit the property where I took my first bird from (haven't been there since the opening day) and found that there was a decent sized flock still round there somewhere...I'd guess 8-12 birds by the scratching's left behind. Almost an hour into the sit there and nothing was heard in response to any calls. I didn't think I would get to my next favorite area at the property, where I usually have some luck, and I still didn't. Between the 13 to 14 miles I did on 4 hunts this week I really didn't feel like crossing another ravine to get to it. Was a good thing I didn't because I wouldn't have been there for very long. Dad's hip was aching and he was ready to call it quits at 10am.
> 
> Wasn't sure what I was seeing at a distance this morning till I snuck up on these 2...


You get some great pictures AJ[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thanks, I've been mostly just recording and taking stills from the video that I get. I've missed some good stuff this season so far between not having enough light yet, not being able to move or I didn't have the cam on soon enough. Been fun to do though, never know what will happen or what I might see next.


----------



## ZDC

I took a trip to the shanengo river dam this morning after hearing good things from buddies.

I took a rod with a spinner , as well as a catfish rod baited with a piece of deer liver.

Ended up with 13 crappie ( including a new personal best, a hair over 14 in and little over 2lbs ), I also got 1 largemouth bass and 1 yellow perch.












I also got a pretty nice channel catfish, which I was supprised, I heard that there are lots of channels in there but most are small ( caught him on a 2/0 circle hook , if I knew there were decent ones in there I would have felt a little more comfortable using a 5/0 or 6/0 )











All fish were released, every besides the cat we're caught using a Tomas 1/8oz spinner.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> I took a trip to the shanengo river dam this morning after hearing good things from buddies.
> 
> I took a rod with a spinner , as well as a catfish rod baited with a piece of deer liver.
> 
> Ended up with 13 crappie ( including a new personal best, a hair over 14 in and little over 2lbs ), I also got 1 largemouth bass and 1 yellow perch.
> 
> View attachment 7625478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a pretty nice channel catfish, which I was supprised, I heard that there are lots of channels in there but most are small ( caught him on a 2/0 circle hook , if I knew there were decent ones in there I would have felt a little more comfortable using a 5/0 or 6/0 )
> 
> View attachment 7625479
> 
> 
> 
> All fish were released, every besides the cat we're caught using a Tomas 1/8oz spinner.


Nice! I probably won't fully switch gears to fishing until after turkey season is over. I figure you can fish all year if you really want to, but you can only chase gobblers for a few weeks. Even if I'm tagged out I'll be out with somebody to help if I can.

I like that hat! Do they make a "Catchin' Thunder Chickens" version. When turkey season is over I'd need one that says "Catchin Basses"


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> That redfox made me have a good chuckle LTG!


Not sure what’s wrong with that fellow…


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Not sure what’s wrong with that fellow…


Itchy back door.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I like that hat! Do they make a "Catchin' Thunder Chickens" version. When turkey season is over I'd need one that says "Catchin Basses"


Thanks , got it when I went to the smokey mountains knife works .

Unfortunately it doesn't say , thunder chickens.









Turkeys Mesh Back


It's Turkey Season and the woods are calling. Gobble, Gobble, Boom. Color: Mossy Oak® Green Leaf DETAILS Mesh back Structured, mid-profile, six-panel Snap Back Woven patch SHIPPING INFO (CLICK HERE) GUARANTEE Love it, or send it back. That's our policy. Simpler than Uncle Eddie. For Full...




catchindeers.com





As for your bass hat , it should say "huntin basses"
😁


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> Not sure what’s wrong with that fellow…


I thought something was wrong with it initially to, but I think it just found a scent it liked and added it's own to it, just like I've seen dogs do. That skunk I posted pics of during last years archery season was doing the same on the ground and on trees...although it didn't squat and drag it's ass!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Thanks , got it when I went to the smokey mountains knife works .
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't say , thunder chickens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkeys Mesh Back
> 
> 
> It's Turkey Season and the woods are calling. Gobble, Gobble, Boom. Color: Mossy Oak® Green Leaf DETAILS Mesh back Structured, mid-profile, six-panel Snap Back Woven patch SHIPPING INFO (CLICK HERE) GUARANTEE Love it, or send it back. That's our policy. Simpler than Uncle Eddie. For Full...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catchindeers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your bass hat , it should say "huntin basses"
> 😁


I thought about that "Catchin' Turkeys" phrase before I posted earlier but it doesn't have that same roll off your tongue red neck vibe to it that "Catchin' Deers" or "Catchin' Thunder Chickens" has. I was gonna go with Gooblers but apparently that isn't red neck slang for gobblers like I thought it was. A google search told me they are actually a tiny purple fictional cartoon creature, created by the stress of Shlorpians. W T F!?


----------



## ZDC

Caught this beaut today










Not sure weight or length because I didn't bring anything other then my rod and culprit rubber worms . 

Id guess 16-18 inches , a little under 3 lbs 


Caught him at the lake in Westminster college campus. If your in the area I would recommend trying that place out. Tons of nice 14in+ bass , low fishing pressure ( the only people that fish there are the college kids , most of them just throw worms for bluegill) , can normally get 8-16 bass per trip.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Went to camp this weekend.Put a salt block in the back yard 2 weeks ago it lasted 6 days before some turned my camera off and stole the salt block.I bought another one and put 2 more cameras up in trees can’t wait to get back up there and see what I find


----------



## LetThemGrow

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Went to camp this weekend.Put a salt block in the back yard 2 weeks ago it lasted 6 days before some turned my camera off and stole the salt block.I bought another one and put 2 more cameras up in trees can’t wait to get back up there and see what I find


PA has its fair share of human scum. I’ve got a similar issue that will probably get a dedicated cell cam watching a bait cam this fall.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I found another cam on Saturday that I opted to walk around.

Thievery is part of the reason I sometimes put cams up in trees 10-12ft. If somebody manages to spot it and want's it bad enough they have to work harder to pilfer it..


----------



## jacobh

U know it’s bad when they steal $8 salt blocks


----------



## TauntoHawk

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Went to camp this weekend.Put a salt block in the back yard 2 weeks ago it lasted 6 days before some turned my camera off and stole the salt block.I bought another one and put 2 more cameras up in trees can’t wait to get back up there and see what I find


The economy is getting real rough if people out here stealing salt

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Alright guys I'm not dead and you're not rid of me yet I have been absolutely slammed with work life duties, in fact after opening day I missed the next 8 consecutive days of turkey season. 

I'm hunting now on one our mini multi state trips and will have more stories and pictures when we're done than you guys will be willing to read. Our truck broke down so we're stuck in New Hampshire an extra day but we should be on the road by this afternoon lord willing. 

Teaser we have seen some turkeys









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Between selling a business,starting a new one,baseball and rain I've only hunted one full morning and kid hasn't been out at all.Baseball is a big deal to him and his junior year is also a big deal.This was the first time in a few years he started the year off without any major injuries.He was having a great year but played kinda crappy yesterday.When he came home last night he didn't really want to talk about but woke us up at 1:00am with excruciating pain is his nugget sack.Knowing the seriousness,I got him to the ER as fast as I could where they did emergency surgery for a twisted testicle.You only have a bout 4 hours to save the testicle but he got home around 7:30am and seems to be fine.He'll miss their double header against Williamsport on friday and the payoffs next week but he may get some time to hunt.One year injury free would be so nice.A few nice mornings watching the world come alive would also be nice,bird or no bird.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

dougell said:


> Between selling a business,starting a new one,baseball and rain I've only hunted one full morning and kid hasn't been out at all.Baseball is a big deal to him and his junior year is also a big deal.This was the first time in a few years he started the year off without any major injuries.He was having a great year but played kinda crappy yesterday.When he came home last night he didn't really want to talk about but woke us up at 1:00am with excruciating pain is his nugget sack.Knowing the seriousness,I got him to the ER as fast as I could where they did emergency surgery for a twisted testicle.You only have a bout 4 hours to save the testicle but he got home around 7:30am and seems to be fine.He'll miss their double header against Williamsport on friday and the payoffs next week but he may get some time to hunt.One year injury free would be so nice.A few nice mornings watching the world come alive would also be nice,bird or no bird.


Ouch. Speedy recovery to your boy.


----------



## PAbigbear

Hopefully Jordan recovers quickly. That doesn't sound fun.


----------



## 138104

I can’t imagine how that felt! Speedy recovery to him!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## vonfoust

That hurts thinking about it. Hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## dougell

Thanks.It was a painful situation but he's fine now.kinda sucks that he'll miss the end of this season though.


----------



## Sight Window

I am glad you caught it quickly.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Thanks.It was a painful situation but he's fine now.kinda sucks that he'll miss the end of this season though.


Glad to hear he’s fine. Could have missed a lot worse things depending how serious it was, a few games in the big picture isn’t that awful.


----------



## dougell

Except,he's starting to lead me to believe that he shouldn't reproduce lol.Hopefully that's just an age thing.


----------



## yetihunter1

i had that happen in college, not a pleasant experience.....glad he is doing well.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good to hear it was caught in time and he will be fine! Maybe you'll get to turkey hunt together a bit after all. 

Probably worth mentioning he also avoided some new nicknames


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Heard my first gobbles today by 5:21 this morn. By 5:41 he was on the ground, gobbled a few more times bringing his total up to about 25 and then went stone dead quiet. Never heard any hens but couldn't go after him in the direction I believe he went either.

Fast forward till 11:03 and I had a jake keeping me company for over an hour. When I called to him he strutted in and then kept gobbling for the next 40 minutes, sounded just like a mature tom, but after the 2 loops he made around me trying to find his elusive would be girlfriend I'd had enough of him. With all that turkey talk I'd figure any tom in the immediate area might have wondered in to see what was going on, but none did.









Encountered an owl on the way out. I couldn't say if it had something it didn't want to let go of but was too heavy to fly with it or it was injured. At any rate I got a pic and then made some noise which made it do the un-nerving poltergeist head twist for another pic and then left it alone. If it was injured there was no shortage of other predators to capitalize on it, I flushed an eagle out a tree right before it and kicked out a redfox immediately below it.


----------



## CBB

Picked up a jug of Seven to spray some of my trees. The gypsies are harching and my young oaks in tree tubes are covered in them. Was spraying the trees ans heard a gobble across the road. Played with this bird for aboit an hour and a half.saw him twice just couldnt get a shot. 

If its not raining may go after him in the morning


----------



## 12-Ringer

Be sure they’re Gypsy moths and not the Eastern tent caterpillars…in my experience they are mistaken about 95% of the time….do a Google search you’ll see the differences quickly. Gypsy’s bad eastern tents not


----------



## CBB

These are very small and black. W
Prettu sure they are gypsy, whatever they are can die as they are pounding my saw tooth oaks and apple trees in tree tubes. They are also starting to work on my chestnut. Photo below is from a few days ago of an apple seedling and the saw tooth was day before yesterday


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> These are very small and black. W
> Prettu sure they are gypsy, whatever they are can die as they are pounding my saw tooth oaks and apple trees in tree tubes. They are also starting to work on my chestnut. Photo below is from a few days ago of an apple seedling and the saw tooth was day before yesterday
> View attachment 7627757
> 
> View attachment 7627756


Tell the birds to do their job


----------



## CBB

You wpuld think the birds would eat them but they dont put a dent in them. Last summer you could literally walk in the woods and hear the caterpillers chewing leaves and scchhitting. After they laid eggs and died the woods smelled like rotten worms. It was terrible


----------



## ZDC

Sounds tasty


----------



## TauntoHawk

CBB said:


> You wpuld think the birds would eat them but they dont put a dent in them. Last summer you could literally walk in the woods and hear the caterpillers chewing leaves and scchhitting. After they laid eggs and died the woods smelled like rotten worms. It was terrible


Smell was brutal and there wasn't an oak leaf left in the woods

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Where I wanted to be by 5:12 this morn, no gobbling heard at all on the roost. Around 6:30 I still hadn't seen or heard a turkey and was getting happy feet, so I headed back the way I came in for about 1/4 to 1/2 a mile. Didn't raise anything in that direction either and I got the idea to go back where I started from...and then a few hundred yards further beyond there. I had just quietly snuck into a nice fairly open flat area and saw something black moving around about 90-100yds out. I thought the other fisher I saw was decent size but this one was huge! I watched it dig around in what I think was a hole in a big tree for several minutes before it moved on. The limbs between us kept the cam from focusing and unfortunately it has no manual focus, so the pics suck.
In this pick you can kinda see its hindquarters and tail...

















It wasn't very long after the fisher had moved on that a gobble rang out about 130yds away from me, in about the opposite direction. I felt him out a bit more before I called...he gobbled 2 to 3 more times in about a 6 minute span. Right about 10am I gave him some calling and he liked what he was hearing but he wasn't moving. Right around 10:55 give or take, after trying some different things and going quiet on him, I did some very excited hen cutting and threw in a few gobbles. Wasn't long after that he finally broke and I could tell he was closer. Right around 11am I saw him crest the ridge in full strut and slowly strut to my right for the next 3+ minutes. By 11:05, about an hour and 5 minutes after I first called to him, he had gobbled 29 times and was lying dead at my feet.

I'd put money on him being the same bird I nearly had on Friday the 13th. Didn't gobble on the roost that morn either, and didn't gobble what I'd say was a lot that day either. The little J curve towards the bottom of his beard looked identical to what I saw of him at 22yds last Friday as well.









In addition to the 11 1/8" beard...he was sporting some great spurs as well!









Not long after I got him the sun came out for roughly an hour, I got some pics, cleaned him and started heading out. Not 15-20 minutes after I got home it clouded back up, the wind ripped 20-30mph and it poured down rain. I was pretty happy I wasn't caught out in that on my hike out or the bike ride the rest of my way home.


----------



## Gene94

Wow! Nice bird AJ! Beautiful hooks on him!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thanks, I've been getting pretty lucky the last few seasons on "older" toms. Had a long drought between exceptionally long spurred birds but have had a pretty damn good stretch since 2017 with several going 1-1/2 to 1-5/8ths. This morning's bird carried a 1-5/8 and a 1-3/4 spur!  

That area of public has been good to me for most of 20+ years now but my legs were starting to feel it today after 3 trips in there last week and 2 this week.


----------



## tyepsu

Beautiful morning in Beaver County, Pennsylvania!! Hoping to fill my 2nd PA tag.


----------



## CBB

Great bird AJ!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck to anybody out today! Just a heads up for those that may not have realized...all day hunting opened up earlier this week on Monday and you could hunt the pm today if you have a mind to, although it's gonna be hot one!

My sis took dad for a follow-up doc visit yesterday. We didn't hear anything back about the tests they sent out yet but at any rate, he didn't feel up to going. I'd have went if he wanted to go, but to be completely honest I felt like I was run over for the first hour or so I was out of bed this morning!


----------



## ZDC

Took the opportunity to go out to the creek and throw some spinners now that it is warming up.

Went out into the middle of nowhere were the last people to probably be there were people floating down fish

It was nice out there, no garbage on the shores, cristol clear waters, warm weather, didn't see anyone else fishing in the 1 and a half miles I walked.

Got about 12 - 15 small mouths and 4 trout.

The trophy of the day was this beautiful golden rainbow. Couldn't ask for a better way to spend a warm Saturday morning.



















I don't know if you can tell well from the picture but he is very wide , more panfish than trout

* Because he was under some underwater rocks I don't see him until I hooked him . Seeing a flash of white/ gold when I hooked him I was confused for about a half a second as to how I hooked up to a flounder in a Pa creek 😂*


----------



## Johnboy60

6 foot high by 6 foot wide white flowering azalea in my back yard, almost in full bloom. I’ve been netting this off the last four winters to keep the deer from destroying it. I’m guessing it was planted about 20 years ago.


----------



## davydtune

Hey folks, I haven't been on here for some time, but I hope all is going well for everyone  Congrats to everyone that scored last season and with the turkeys this spring. I was thrown a bunch of monkey wrenches in this past year if you will. I ended up with covid right at the beginning of last November and it put me down pretty good for a while but I'm all good 😉 For the first time in at least a couple decades I got skunked last season! No deer for me at all. I saw lots of deer and saw 5 shooter bucks, a couple that were pure monsters, but just could never sign the deal. Was a very humbling season to say the least. I did kill a turkey opening morning but it's been a hard grind since. I have however kept with the vids and now have about 60 vids up on my YouTube page encompassing everything from hunting, fishing, & trapping to diys, knapping, and so on. Already planning big stuff for this coming seasons! We had a great time on out muzzleloader bear hunt in Benezette last fall and while we didn't take any bears I put on mile after mile and found what I've dubbed "Bearvana"  We have some real high hopes for this season and I'm really feeling that one of us is going to kill a bear. Just finishing up gobbler season and starting a new self bow build with high hopes of accomplishing my goal of take a deer with primitive gear


----------



## davydtune

AjPUNISHER said:


> Where I wanted to be by 5:12 this morn, no gobbling heard at all on the roost. Around 6:30 I still hadn't seen or heard a turkey and was getting happy feet, so I headed back the way I came in for about 1/4 to 1/2 a mile. Didn't raise anything in that direction either and I got the idea to go back where I started from...and then a few hundred yards further beyond there. I had just quietly snuck into a nice fairly open flat area and saw something black moving around about 90-100yds out. I thought the other fisher I saw was decent size but this one was huge! I watched it dig around in what I think was a hole in a big tree for several minutes before it moved on. The limbs between us kept the cam from focusing and unfortunately it has no manual focus, so the pics suck.
> In this pick you can kinda see its hindquarters and tail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't very long after the fisher had moved on that a gobble rang out about 130yds away from me, in about the opposite direction. I felt him out a bit more before I called...he gobbled 2 to 3 more times in about a 6 minute span. Right about 10am I gave him some calling and he liked what he was hearing but he wasn't moving. Right around 10:55 give or take, after trying some different things and going quiet on him, I did some very excited hen cutting and threw in a few gobbles. Wasn't long after that he finally broke and I could tell he was closer. Right around 11am I saw him crest the ridge in full strut and slowly strut to my right for the next 3+ minutes. By 11:05, about an hour and 5 minutes after I first called to him, he had gobbled 29 times and was lying dead at my feet.
> 
> I'd put money on him being the same bird I nearly had on Friday the 13th. Didn't gobble on the roost that morn either, and didn't gobble what I'd say was a lot that day either. The little J curve towards the bottom of his beard looked identical to what I saw of him at 22yds last Friday as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the 11 1/8" beard...he was sporting some great spurs as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long after I got him the sun came out for roughly an hour, I got some pics, cleaned him and started heading out. Not 15-20 minutes after I got home it clouded back up, the wind ripped 20-30mph and it poured down rain. I was pretty happy I wasn't caught out in that on my hike out or the bike ride the rest of my way home.


Holy smokes! That's a great bird! Congrats!


----------



## Mathias

After spending countless hours over the years tending to leaning trees/tubes, we began to thin out the “quitters”. Only the strong survived. Hard to believe this field once had trees every 15’ or so, it’s very wet and they either drowned or pushed too much growth for the root mass and leaned. With the size of the Norway’s in the various groves, more open area for viewing was needed. My wife is really enjoying this land management stuff anymore.
Two bucks that show early potential were out last evening assessing our work. Saw 3 jakes, but did no hunting.Hung a camera on a new mineral site.
New bow is due in shortly, looking forward to shooting again.
And no trip is complete without a stop here:


----------



## BGM51

The smaller one wanted nothing to do with the big guy
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

BGM we were hoping to see some this weekend too.
did see 3 of these


----------



## BGM51

Mathias said:


> BGM we were hoping to see some this weekend too.
> did see 3 of these
> View attachment 7629346


Seeing more of those every year. Up north in potter county.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I need some help. I am getting ready to overhaul my front porch and need to replace the load bearing 4x4’s. Since the porch is elevated, I would likely need 20’ supports if I take it to the ground level. My thought was to tie back into the deck joists. I would use double 2X8’s and lag bolt them to the joist. There would be 6 supports total next to the current 4x4’s. Does anyone see any concerns with doing this? 

Here’s a crude picture of what I have in mind.
View attachment 7630199


----------



## Schleprock1

Is there a reason for going back 30 inches? Why not attach it right around where the second deck board inside the railing is, about 10"s back? This would cause less forward pressure on your top beam.
You could use single 2x8's if run a 2x4 across the middle of all of your 2x8's tying them together to prevent bowing.


----------



## jacobh

Get some screw jack Jack post. Most rental places rent them out.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> Is there a reason for going back 30 inches? Why not attach it right around where the second deck board inside the railing is, about 10"s back? This would cause less forward pressure on your top beam.
> You could use single 2x8's if run a 2x4 across the middle of all of your 2x8's tying them together to prevent bowing.


The new supports will rest on the deck boards, so was trying to give myself a bit of room to work with. As long as I can get 2 rows in, I can set the new posts and remove the temp ones. So, I could get away with a 12” setback. Thank you for the advice!




jacobh said:


> Get some screw jack Jack post. Most rental places rent them out.


I thought about screw jack posts for the ends, but my local rental place doesn’t have them.


----------



## nicko

Just be sure you have adequate bearing support in the form of a footer or a joist directly beneath the deck boards where you want the posts to bear. Otherwise, you might get settling and compression.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Just be sure you have adequate bearing support in the form of a footer or a joist directly beneath the deck boards where you want the posts to bear. Otherwise, you might get settling and compression.


Yeah, I wish the builder would have thought about that too! The outermost supports are basically resting on the deck boards. They notched the main 6X6 post, so it is below the rim joists. That will have to be reinforced.


----------



## BGM51

First fawn pics of the year.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

We've had a fawn running around for about 3 weeks. I was worried that the weather would kill it but it's been doing great. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## hobbs4421

I have been seeing a lone doe in my yard(3 acre piece) a lot within the last week. 2 nights ago I saw her with her baby. I have also been seeing a lone turkey hen in n my yard for the last week. She has been mulling around about 100 yards from my house. I assume she has eggs down there somewhere. I am happy to see that they are finding refuge in my yard.


----------



## Mathias

Hung out with us for 2 days then moved on I assume, don’t see them at home much any more.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any idea what the hay value is from an 18-acre field?

We were presented with an offer from a local to cut our field for free, providing he could keep the hay...however, in order for this to be of value to him he would only cut it twice, mid-June and early September. We can cut it ourselves and are also in the planning stages to improve this acreage from a grass field to something more which may inspire us to keep it cut more regularly. Of course we don't want to make weekend trips just to cut the field, so we have a bit of a conundrum.


----------



## dougell

Way too many factors to consider based on that info.All hay is not the same.Is it orchard grass,timothy etc.Some hay can be fed to beef but you wouldn't want to feed it to horses or even dairy cows for that matter.On top of that,the market can vary quite a bit from year to year and the weather also play a big factor.Generally speaking,you can expect a yield of 40-50 60lb SQUARE BALES PER acre with good soil hat's fertilized and has adequate moisture.I raise horses and I'm very picky about what I feed my horses.Garbage in is garbage out and that also applies to cows.I generally pay about $3.50/BALE FOR GOOD HAY THAT'S A MIXTURE OF ORCHARD GRASS,TIMOTHY AND ALFALFA,A bale that's mostly alfalfa can easily fetch upwards of $6.I'll be getting some first cut hay later in June and I expect the price to increase substantially.Diesel fuel,fetilizer and even bailing twine has gone through the roof.A lot of farmers around here cut and round bale fields that are just weeds and grass.Most of that goes to feed beef and those round bales usually sell for 20-$30 a pop.


----------



## jacobh

We have a farmer bail my moms property. It’s 19 acres. Not sure what he makes off of it but they get about 6-8 trailer loads out per cut. We don’t take $$ from them just do it so we don’t have to mow it!! But with electric going up 6/1 possibly 45% we may have to


----------



## 12-Ringer

thanks guys....


----------



## jacobh

Heck Joe maybe u can let them bail for them planting corn or food plots for u. Or trade that for some land access


----------



## TauntoHawk

Joe the place I hunt in NY has 4 fields totalling 14 acres and let's the local farmer hay it, I think he used to pay something but most years he just trades for favors like having the farmer pull trees out, or put in a new drainage ditch ect since he has the large equipment next door. This year he plans to try some corn and instead of $$ I think he just plans to leave some rows up for hunting. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I really appreciate the follow-up. We have some crop restrictions in place for which I am trying to convince others to file an appeal, which I’ve been told would likely be granted. At this point we couldn’t plant anything for profit, only to sustain livestock (which we don’t have). 

My wife and I attempted to buy the larger parcel but the landowner made a previous commitment to an Amish family from NY. That family has moved in and by all accounts thus far seem to be a nice bunch, but the migration has already started and the new landowner is barely settled. He’s selling a portion of his acreage so his brother and sister-in-law could build a house and move down from NY as well.

We bought the 18.2 acre field, but would have preferred the ~90 acres that consisted of ~44 acres of field ~46 acres of woods.


----------



## dougell

I have nothing personal against the Amish but if you bought he property to hunt,you'll likely be disappointed.Generally speaking they're like locusts.They'll bring in a bunch of family and friends and kill everything.If there's a pond,they'll clean it out in no time.I'm sure there's exceptions but I've yet to see one. Honestly,I'd just sell the field to the Amish and move on.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We own roughly 170 acres that surrounds their 60 acre homestead. Hopefully we don’t have the issues others have shared.


----------



## dougell

If you don't,you will be in the minority.We got bombarded by Amish 20+ years ago.I talk with them and have done business with them.Everyone has been nothing but nice.However,when it comes to hunting and fishing,they are like locusts.My son works at a golf course in the summer.There's a couple small ponds that had bass.The golf course super let him and his friends fish them.It was all catch and release and the fishing was good all summer.Somehow the Amish found out about them and literally wiped those ponds out in a matter of a couple months.I don't even think there's a frog left.I hate to be Debbie downer but that's a really bad situation,especially since you don't live there.


----------



## dougell

On the bright side Joe.With the price of gas,you may have someone to haul you guys around now lol.


----------



## TauntoHawk

So here's the picture version and I'll save long winded stories for the guys over on my turkey hunting form. After a slow opener, family and work kept me out to the woods for the next 10 days, finally I was able to slide away for a week long hunt and remote working the afternoons with my father. We had plans to hit 3 states as I did last year. 

Hunting couldn't have been better, we didn't have a single day where we didn't get on gobbling turkeys, even a truck alternator going out couldn't slow us down and just added an extra day to the trip to get fixed while I borrowed a car from a friend in NH. We shot 7 birds in the first 7 days and day 8 was just a quick 2hr public hunt in NY on the way home and while we did get on a bird another hunter's shot gave him lockjaw or a funeral.

It was truly a spectacular time and one I will not take lightly to have done with my father each day, we had 5min flash hunts and 5hr chess matches, and a bird that must have been part merriams as he marched 600+ across the rolling NH landscape in 15min only stopping to gobble.

































































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Continued picture dump


























































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Looks like it was one of those trips for the memory bank… Congrats!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice!!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome!


----------



## Mr. October

Hi all . . Haven't been on for a while. My company offers a sabbatical after so many years of work and I jumped on it. We were on the road in the RV for the last month. I visited my brother in Florida for a couple weeks then we made our way up the coast to Brunswick, Savannah, and Charleston. After that we took a left turn and headed out to the Smoky Mountains. They were beatiful! Tons of turkeys, bear, and deer. I could live there happily.

Now I'm frantically getting ready for Total Archery Challenge next weekend. I didn't take my bow along camping so playing catch up. Thank goodness Gold Tip still builds lots of arrows.


----------



## rogersb

My bow has been at Nock Busters in Berwick for almost 2 months. All I needed was a new string. I called 3 weeks ago and the owner said he'd call me back in a couple days when it's done. No call yet. Anyone know a decent place in the hazleton/ Wilkes-Barre area?


----------



## nicko

rogersb said:


> My bow has been at Nock Busters in Berwick for almost 2 months. All I needed was a new string. I called 3 weeks ago and the owner said he'd call me back in a couple days when it's done. No call yet. Anyone know a decent place in the hazleton/ Wilkes-Barre area?


Not from that area but it definitely sounds like it’s time to find a new shop.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

rogersb said:


> My bow has been at Nock Busters in Berwick for almost 2 months. All I needed was a new string. I called 3 weeks ago and the owner said he'd call me back in a couple days when it's done. No call yet. Anyone know a decent place in the hazleton/ Wilkes-Barre area?


That's why I started doing my own bow work, many of the shops have gone under in my area. I used to shoot at the Fuzzy Grub, but that's gone. I also went to Shultz's Archery and Toms Archery Hut but there gone too. I have never been to Nock Busters...but I think Soaring Eagle in Nescopeck is still there and There's a shop in Benton that is still open, formerly called Suttons.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I hit NY pretty hard after another tom mid last week thru Saturday morning but wasn't having much luck with that. *I got dad out for his 3rd outing in PA in the afternoon Saturday...and got him on a bird!!!* I hit a different property in NY this morning and ended up coming out heavier than when I went in . Pics and some story time when I have more time to share.

Hope everyone is having a great Memorial Day spent with their loved ones!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Saturday I finally hiked in to some of the more remote camera locations on the very heavily posted lease. 2 cams had padlock hasps snapped off and memory cards stolen. 1 cam was removed from Python and left lying open on the ground without memory cards, ruined. 3 other cameras had been turned while thieves tried to remove them from the tree.

I am so disgusted with this. Respect is gone. Fear is gone. How 2 generations have drastically changed our society is astounding; our decline is like an avalanche.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Saturday I finally hiked in to some of the more remote camera locations on the very heavily posted lease. 2 cams had padlock hasps snapped off and memory cards stolen. 1 cam was removed from Python and left lying open on the ground without memory cards, ruined. 3 other cameras had been turned while thieves tried to remove them from the tree.
> 
> I am so disgusted with this. Respect is gone. Fear is gone. How 2 generations have drastically changed our society is astounding; our decline is like an avalanche.
> 
> View attachment 7633106
> 
> View attachment 7633107


Unfortunately dirtbags will always be dirtbags. But that does suck


----------



## jacobh

Wow LTG sorry to hear and see this. I agree scum are running rampant throughout this world. U can’t whip their hind ends or they sue u. So theirs no percussion to their actions and they know it!!! It’s a damn shame what this world is becoming.


----------



## 138104

rogersb said:


> My bow has been at Nock Busters in Berwick for almost 2 months. All I needed was a new string. I called 3 weeks ago and the owner said he'd call me back in a couple days when it's done. No call yet. Anyone know a decent place in the hazleton/ Wilkes-Barre area?


Do you have the string or are they building you one?


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Hi all . . Haven't been on for a while. My company offers a sabbatical after so many years of work and I jumped on it. We were on the road in the RV for the last month. I visited my brother in Florida for a couple weeks then we made our way up the coast to Brunswick, Savannah, and Charleston. After that we took a left turn and headed out to the Smoky Mountains. They were beatiful! Tons of turkeys, bear, and deer. I could live there happily.
> 
> Now I'm frantically getting ready for Total Archery Challenge next weekend. I didn't take my bow along camping so playing catch up. Thank goodness Gold Tip still builds lots of arrows.


That sounds like a great trip! That is what I hope to do if I make it to retirement…lol!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Not from that area but it definitely sounds like it’s time to find a new shop.


It’s crazy. I had my old bow at Lancaster last year for a new string and it was 2-3 months. This is the result of people turning to buying everything online and letting local shops like French Creek go out of business. The shops left are overwhelmed and with the supply issues wait times are nuts. 

Best to DIY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Saturday I finally hiked in to some of the more remote camera locations on the very heavily posted lease. 2 cams had padlock hasps snapped off and memory cards stolen. 1 cam was removed from Python and left lying open on the ground without memory cards, ruined. 3 other cameras had been turned while thieves tried to remove them from the tree.
> 
> I am so disgusted with this. Respect is gone. Fear is gone. How 2 generations have drastically changed our society is astounding; our decline is like an avalanche.
> 
> View attachment 7633106
> 
> View attachment 7633107


I’m sorry to read this but you are completely right. There is no common decency, common sense or respect for others and their property anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Perry24 said:


> Do you have the string or are they building you one?


The shop ordered it. When I spoke with the owner he told me the string was there he just hadn't put it on yet.


----------



## nicko

My local shop (which is no longer open) is what incentivized me to learn to do this stuff on my own. Glad I did and will never look back


----------



## 138104

rogersb said:


> The shop ordered it. When I spoke with the owner he told me the string was there he just hadn't put it on yet.


Damn, that sucks. It only takes a few minutes to swap out the string in the press. You might want to go there and have them do it while you wait. They need you there anyway to set the peep height.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Blues were in the inlet this weekend …


----------



## davydtune

I've been a busy boy  Still not perfect but learning every time I break rocks


----------



## Mr. October

@12-Ringer While I was in Florida I did a lot of fishing for may all-time favorite eating fish.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> Saturday I finally hiked in to some of the more remote camera locations on the very heavily posted lease. 2 cams had padlock hasps snapped off and memory cards stolen. 1 cam was removed from Python and left lying open on the ground without memory cards, ruined. 3 other cameras had been turned while thieves tried to remove them from the tree.
> 
> I am so disgusted with this. Respect is gone. Fear is gone. How 2 generations have drastically changed our society is astounding; our decline is like an avalanche.
> 
> View attachment 7633106
> 
> View attachment 7633107


We leased a big chunk of land last fall.I'm not very territorial and never booted anyone up until this past saturday.I really haven't hunted turkeys much this spring for a bunch of reasons so I decided to head out around noon to see if I could strike up a late morning gobbler.On my was in,I saw a car parked that I was pretty sure others have told to leave two other times.I ended up running into the guy a good mile back in and he was coming from where I was going.I was slightly confrontational when I approached him and asked him if he saw the posted signs right in front of where he parked.He denied seeing them at first and that caused me to come unglued.I felt kinda bad because I could tell he was getting nervous.Then he admitted to seeing the signs but didn't think the road was posted LOL.I don't think he'll be back.


----------



## Mr. October

June 1. Turkey season is over. Is it officially time for the 2022-2023 thread? 
BTW . . how the HELL is it already June 1?


----------



## ZDC

I'll be in the northern part of the OBX mid June. 

I'm gonna bring 3 rods , 2 for smaller fish up to red drum, another for sharks. 

Hopefully going to be catching some Blues and Spanish on a spoon or plug while having the shark rod and smaller rod out. 

Should be fun, I haven't been down there in 2 years , but last time my plan worked out pretty well.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I hunted the mornings of Wednesday the 25th through Saturday in NY, in the same area of public I took the long spurred tom from last season. I heard one gobbling bird on Wednesday morning, his gobbling spread out to one every 10 minutes except for a double gobble, gobbling 6 times in total over about an hour before he zipped up completely. Had a lone hen in my lap 2 other mornings and saw plenty of deer but never heard a gobble again over the next 3 mornings...even after covering a lot of ground in the attempt to raise one.

Many images I got this season aren't worth sharing but here are a few more from the last few days...



















































Saturday afternoon I was back home, it poured down rain around 2pm and after it quit I asked dad if he wanted to give it a try. We pulled into the farm where I took PA bird #1 from about 4:30pm. We drove down to the far corner and walked about 100yds from the truck in a light drizzle, setting up on the edge of a small ravine next to the field, with a steep bank below us and another ravine to our left. About 40 mintues into the hunt a gobbler answered from over the bank. He didn't gobble a lot but came up the bank, hit the field and strutted for a bit. He looked around for several mintues but wouldn't come any closer then about 60yds before he went back over the bank. I told dad to stay quiet and I backed off 50yds behind him to do the calling. Wasn't 10 minutes later the tom came slowly back up to the field and past dad for an easy 24yd shot on it's way to me. The bird was a good one but not very good for pics as he was soaked from all the rain we had!










Memorial Day I was back in NY but decided to go to a different property where I've lucked out in the past...and was happy to see there was no other vehicle in the parking area when I pulled in. I headed through the woods into a ravine, across the creek, and up into the ridge on the other side with my spot already planned. I had been walking slowly the whole time and didn't hear a gobble by the time I arrived there at 5:18am. Around 5:40 I swore I heard some clucking not 50yds away. About 5:45 a pilleated woodpecker flew out and did some calls I haven't really heard one make before, making me wonder if that what was I heard. I thought no, it couldn't have been and decided to give out some calls shortly before 6am. I was immediatley answered by what sounded like 3 gobblers, maybe even 4, roosted out a head of me not 75yds away. The luck I seem to have at times is unreal!

Soon after, I saw one up in a tree fly down right at 6am and not long after that I had a readheaded bird in front of me at 30yds but I couldn't see his chest with all the plant greenery he was standing in. Long story shortened, there were 3 jakes and a longbeard, gobbling to my calls from about 6am till 7:35. They weren't 30-50yds away most of that time but I couldn't see them. I passed on an iffy 46yd shot and called them in 3 times after they passed by me before they started doing what I hoped they would, head to a more open clearing out in front of me. I had an opening at 27yds before the clearing and when I identified the 2nd bird to enter it was the tom, he went no further, and I was happy to put an end to the mornings frustration. During that hunt I saw 2 velvet bucks. One of them right in the clearing and looking towards the turkeys I was watching to my left. Would have been beautiful pics with nothing between us as he stood there but I couldn't move. He was stud too, massive bases continuing to his Y's. Another great pic opportunity missed.

Didn't get much usable as far as images of the turkeys before I killed the tom, just too much foliage in the way.


































One morning, I heard something behind me and looked over my shoulder to see a raccoon not 12-15yds away. He walked up on a log and I thought what a cool pic that would be. As I pivoted to get a pic, one of my vests seat straps was unknowingly pinned under my right hand and I as I turned it dragged on the bark of the tree I was sitting at. It heard it and looked right at me, making for an even better shot I wasn't ready for, and took off like a bat out of hell. Instead of running away through the woods it went up a nearby tree, offering me some "cute" pic opportunities as it breifly stopped and peered at me around the tree, but I couldn't get it in frame before it kept climbing up the tree. I got a few pics of it after, before it found itself a comfortable y'd branch area to lay down on and waited for me to leave. An hour later it hadn't moved and I decided to go for a walk.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Continued: 
I had went about 200yds out the woods and happened on another raccoon. This one on the ground and not aware of me. I slowly and quietly followed it, trying to get a good pic. I had followed it for over 50yds before something very unexpected happened...the likes of which I will likely never witness again. It literally stepped right on a rather large black snake and got tagged for it. It was a surprised as I was I can assure you. Though I digitally missed the strike it's saved in my brain pan. The racoon made another go or 2 at the snake but ultimately, was either too confused as to what had happened or decided it was too large to tangle with. Over the next several minutes it mostly kept it's distance with the snake poised to strike the whole time, the racoon growling and flinching...snake hissing and spitting.

Who'd ever had thought following a raccoon around would have led me to seeing that!

The camera didn't not perform the best in the focusing department at a most inopportune time so most of the images aren't as near as good as I thought I was getting, but for something so rare I'll share some of those...


































































Gave me chills just looking at this thing

































Another very memorable spring turkey season in the books. God willing, what might I see next season!!!


----------



## jacobh

Great write up AJ glad to see your pop out enjoying the outdoors again!!!


----------



## vonfoust

Good to see Dad out AJ. That raccoon/snake experience had to have been fantastic.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Wasn't the same without him as my wingman since we always hunted together more often than we did this season. I was glad I got him out again and especially so that we had some luck!
I certainly wouldn't have had much ambition to have been out this spring if he had passed, that's a certainty.

He was out 3 times in total and before the end of his second outing he was really hurting. After each outing he said something was wrong but despite a clean doc visit after the 2nd time out, with the tests coming back showing nothing was, he doesn't want to believe it. He's been told his pain is nerve/ muscle related and staying mobile will help in the long run. 
Long road to recovery indeed, with a stubborn man not doing what he's supposed to since he's been back sliding!


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Continued:
> I had went about 200yds out the woods and happened on another raccoon. This one on the ground and not aware of me. I slowly and quietly followed it, trying to get a good pic. I had followed it for over 50yds before something very unexpected happened...the likes of which I will likely never witness again. It literally stepped right on a rather large black snake and got tagged for it. It was a surprised as I was I can assure you. Though I digitally missed the strike it's saved in my brain pan. The racoon made another go or 2 at the snake but ultimately, was either too confused as to what had happened or decided it was too large to tangle with. Over the next several minutes it mostly kept it's distance with the snake poised to strike the whole time, the racoon growling and flinching...snake hissing and spitting.
> 
> Who'd ever had thought following a raccoon around would have led me to seeing that!
> 
> The camera didn't not perform the best in the focusing department at a most inopportune time so most of the images aren't as near as good as I thought I was getting, but for something so rare I'll share some of those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave me chills just looking at this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another very memorable spring turkey season in the books. God willing, what might I see next season!!!


It's a shame you didn't find much wildlife . . . .


----------



## nicko

Anybody else can feel free to start a new Pennsylvania thread this year. Just not feeling it and hunting right now is not a blip on my radar screen.


----------



## Mr. October

2022-2023 Thread started . . . .


----------



## 13third

My Buddy picked his ‘21 archery buck up 2 weeks ago. Just thought I’d share. Scored 154”. On a side note mine is the one behind them on the stand nearing completion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

13third said:


> My Buddy picked his ‘21 archery buck up 2 weeks ago. Just thought I’d share. Scored 154”. On a side note mine is the one behind them on the stand nearing completion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great, awesome buck


----------



## CBB

Little glassing adventure with the wife and saw this buck for the 2nd time. First time in daylight.


----------



## ZDC

Am I counting wrong or is that a real 11pt and not a "Pa 11pt"


Not sure if the g5 on the right side is long enough to count as a point.


----------



## CBB

Yeah he is an 11 that wants to be a typical 12. 
May not even hunt him but hes fun to lool at through 12x binos


----------



## nicko

Are you guys hunting 2021 deer of this years deer?


----------

